# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Его Святейшество Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

## Darshana

*Сайт учеников Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махараджа* http://saranagati.ru/

*Студия Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа*  http://www.goswami.ru

*Страница Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махараджа на Фейсбуке* - http://www.facebook.com/Bvgoswami

* Группа учеников Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махараджа на Фейсбуке* Bhakti Vijnana Goswami and desciples (Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами и ученики)

----------


## Джая д.д

Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами в миру Вадим Тунеев, родился 30 августа 1956  в семье ученых. Детство и юность провел в Ташкенте. Мать Вадима - учёный-филолог, кандидат наук; отец - выпускник финансового института, последние годы работал заведующим кафедрой кибернетики в Ленинградском сельскохозяйственном институте (ныне - Санкт-Петербургский государственный аграрный университет).

 В 1973 году Вадим закончил школу с золотой медалью и поступил на химический факультет МГУ им. Ломоносова. На выбор рода деятельности Вадима непосредственное влияние оказал его дед, который был учёным. О своей учёбе Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами вспоминет следующее: «…я помню то жуткое разочарование, которое постигло меня на первом же курсе. После всего, что я там увидел и услышал, подумал: „Господи, неужели я этим всем буду заниматься всю оставшуюся жизнь?!“ Я не мог себе представить, что живу ради периодической системы Менделеева и каких-то химических реакций».Несмотря на «внутреннее отторжение к науке», появившееся у Вадима, учился он успешно, был комсоргом, приобрёл много друзей.

Важным событием на духовном пути Вадима, ещё до того, как он впервые встретил вайшнавов, стало знакомство с одним баптистом-сокурсником в 1975 году. «Его приверженность к религии обнаружили лишь к концу 3-го курса, и за этим последовал страшный скандал: невозможно, чтобы в МГУ кто-то был верующим! Это был 1974-й или 1975-й год, самый разгар развитого социализма. На этого парня и до скандала косились, он единственный не вступил в комсомол. Но это ещё куда ни шло, мало ли странностей. Но когда он сдавал экзамен по научному атеизму, ему попался вопрос „Социальные корни религии“, на который он ответил: „Бог есть, Он и есть корень религии“. Разразился жуткий скандал прямо на экзамене, и весть об этом сразу же разнеслась по всему университету. Парня вызывали к ректору, проректору. Тогда училось несколько десятков тысяч студентов, и он единственный, кто веровал и кто нашёл в себе силы и смелость сказать об этом».
Хотя сам Вадим в то время не был верующим, его заинтересовало то, что у студента-баптиста были «какие-то принципы и какая-то идея».Несмотря на то, что бо́льшая часть людей боялась приближаться к парню-баптисту, Вадим, пытаясь понять его, стал общаться с ним. От него Вадим получил «Евангелие от Иоанна».Эта книга ему понравилась и очень его поразила, потому что «…за очень красивыми словами я почувствовал большую истину. Я с благодарностью вернул книгу и спросил его: „Ну, хорошо, в рай мы попадём, а там что делать-то будем?“. На что он ответил, что душа находится в единении с Богом. Я попытался как-то представить себе это единение, и ничего у меня не получилось*— эта абстрактная перспектива меня не устраивала. Вскоре баптиста выгнали под каким-то предлогом, но он давал мне и другие книги, пока не затерялся».

В 1978 году Вадим познакомился с вайшнавом по имени Джапа даса, который жил вместе с ним в одном общежитии. Джапа дас впервые встретился с вайшнавами в 1977 году на книжной ярмарке в Москве, на которую приезжал Гопал Кришна Госвами -  ученик основателя Международного общества сознания Кришны Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады. Вадим жил с Джапой прабху в главном высотном здании МГУ, в разных комнатах одного двухкомнатного блока.Однажды, Джапа прабху  не зная, что Вадим находился в комнате, начал петь мантру «Харе Кришна» во время принятия душа. Вскоре Вадим заметил, что Джапа прабху перестал ходить в столовую, начал приносить в комнату овощи и по прошествии какого-то времени, признался Вадиму в том, что стал вегетарианцем. Вадим очень скоро последовал его примеру. После окончания учёбы в университете в 1978 году Вадим продолжил обучение в аспирантуре Института молекулярной биологии Академии наук СССР.У него открылись перспективы для того, чтобы остаться в Москве и заниматься научной работой. Джапа прабху, после окончания университета по распределению уехал в Ригу. Периодически он приезжал в Москву и давал Вадиму ксерокопии книг. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами вспоминает: «Однажды Джапа оставил ксерокопию книги Шелтона по раздельному питанию, и я, прочитав эту книгу, тут же стал питаться раздельно. Ел только сырую капусту. И, так как тогда было сложно с овощами, я изучил расположение и режим работы всех овощных магазинов в округе». В 1979 году Джапа прабху дал почитать Вадиму «Бхагавад-гиту» на русском языке. Перевод был сделан Теософским обществом Безан с дореволюционного издания на французском языке. Книга произвела на Вадима большое впечатление.

----------


## Джая д.д

Джапа прабху познакомил Вадима с московскими вайшнавами, которые, из-за своей странности и необычности, произвели на Вадима «самое ужасное впечатление».Одним из немногих «нормальных» вайшнаваов, по мнению Вадима, был Радха Дамодара Даса, который показался ему «солидным человеком, внушающим доверие».
Большей частью Вадим общался с вайшнавом по имени Ашутоша, посещая богослужения у него на квартире, находившейся на другом конце Москвы. По воспоминаниям Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами, «на эту квартиру периодически приходили разные странные люди, они все были без носков. Настоящего вайшнава можно было определить по тому, что он у двери снимал не только туфли, но ещё и носки. Первая черта, по которой я научился отличать вайшнавов от нормальных людей: они все должны быть босыми».Все программы на квартире Ашутоши включали в себя киртан, прасад и лекцию, но часто завершались тем, что Ашутоша рассказывал присутствовавшим свою родословную, о том, что он из рода декабристов и что его предки были дворяне. Вадим «никак не мог понять, какое отношение имеет одно к другому».
В то время не существовало книг Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады на русском языке и вся информация шла через Ананта Шанти. Вскоре вайшнавы занялись первым переводом «Бхагавад-гиты как она есть» на русский язык. Организатором выступила Премавати Деви Даси, которая распределила все главы разным людям. Так как тогда было очень мало вайшнавов, которые знали английский, разные главы переводились с разных языков. Ашутоша знал французский и занялся переводом шестой главы «Дхьяна-йога» с французской «Бхагавад-гиты». Как результат, все его лекции в этот период были связаны с медитационной йогой. Те, кто знал английский -  переводили какую-то главу с английского издания, Малини Деви Даси знала немецкий и переводила главу с немецкого. С английского на русский также переводил приехавший из Литвы Санака Кумар Даса.

В 1983 году Вадим получил духовное посвящение и духовное имя Вайдьянатха Даса от Харикеши Свами - ученика Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады, руководившего деятельностью ИСККОН в СССР.

Когда начались преследования со стороны КГБ, вайшнавы стали проводить свои богослужения подпольно, в основном в подмосковных лесах. Вскоре посадили первых двух вайшнавов (Вишвамитру и Сурью) и в прессе вышла статья по названием «Идеологическая диверсия». В статье была фотография с изображением индуистского обряда гуру-абхишеки (омывания стоп гуру). На фотографии был изображён  гуру с протянутыми ногами, лица которого не было видно, и Сурья, омывающий его стопы. В статье говорилось, что появилась секта, в которой моют ноги иностранцам, американцам, а потом пьют эту воду. Это и было «идеологической диверсией». Вайшнавы стали исчезать один за другим. Вайдьянатха Даса пытался приводить на программы своих друзей, чтобы Ашутоша им проповедовал, но все боялись и разбегались.Когда вайшнавы встречались, они часто рассказывали друг другу о том, к кому приходили из КГБ, кто приходил, какой был обыск и т.п.
 Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами считает, что этот случай с КГБ сыграл положительную роль в его «духовной биографии», заставив его более серьёзно относиться к духовной жизни. Он говорит: «Я думаю, что в большинстве биографий других преданных можно проследить ту же самую вещь: внешнее давление помогало, а не мешало. Помогало становиться серьёзнее, искреннее, помогало ощущать то, что этот выбор я делаю сам,…что это нужно мне, а не кому-то ещё».

Хотя Вайдьянатхе запретили защитить кандидатскую диссертацию, он продолжал работать в одном институте. Спустя какое-то время, в 1987 году, когда всё затихло, по предложению своего шефа Вайдьянатха наконец-то защитил диссертацию. Вдруг, после трёх лет затишья, Вайдьянатху снова вызвали в прокуратуру и сказали, что на этот раз всё было очень серьёзно, что про него всё знают, заводят на него уголовное дело и хотят его посадить. В тот же день Вайдьянатху уволили с работы. Он сделал несколько попыток устроиться на какую-то другую работу по своей специальности, но, куда бы он ни приходил, там уже всё о нём знали. Так что все эти попытки окончились неудачей. Вайдьянатха пробыл ещё примерно год в СССР, в Литве, где занимался переводом текстов с английского, потом он какое-то время жил в Ленинграде и других местах. Затем он оформил документы и в 1988 году уехал в Швецию. В то время в Швеции из русских были только двое кришнаитов: Ведавьяса Даса и Сатья Деви Даси. Первый год там оказался одним из самых тяжёлых периодов в жизни Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами. Ему было трудно привыкнуть к чужому менталитету и новому образу жизни.

В Швеции он возглавлял линию переводов на русский в издательстве «Бхактиведанта Бук Траст» (ББТ) и переводов книг на другие языки бывшего Советского Союза. Он играл там заметную роль и под его началом работало много людей. Границы в то время уже были открыты, люди стали ездить свободно. В 1991 году, когда появился храм ИСККОН в Москве на станции метро «Беговая», Вайдьянатха посетил Москву. Киртираджа Даса, который в то время был во главе управления ИСККОН в России, посоветовал Вайдьянатхе вернуться на родину и возглавить московский храм. Однако, духовный учитель Вайдьянатхи, Харикеша Свами, посоветовал ему остаться в Швеции и продолжать работу над редактированием и переводом книг.

----------


## Джая д.д

В 1995 году Вайдьянатха даса вернулся в Россию и возглавил «Центр обществ сознания Кришны в России (ЦОСКР)». Вскоре, благодаря своим лекциям и семинарам, он стал одним из самых известных вайшнавских проповедников в России и странах бывшего СССР.В 1996 году Вайдьянатха стал первым в истории членом Руководящего совета ИСККОН, который не был учеником Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады. В качестве проповедника и ведущего вайшнавского радио «Кришналока», «внимательно изучающий древние священные тексты учёный» смог вдохновить на принятие практики бхакти-йоги многих людей, которые в силу материалистического воспитания видели в религии пустую сентиментальность, несовместимую с научным мировоззрением.

В августе 2001 года, первым среди российских вайшнавов ИСККОН, Вайдьянатха дас  получил монашеский статус санньяси (отречение от мира, являющееся высшей ступенью духовной жизни) и при этом принял новое духовное имя Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами увлекается поэзией, музыкой, философией, историей. В совершенстве владеет английским, серьёзно изучает санскрит, бенгали, хинди. В 2001 году издательством «Философская книга» был опубликован сборник стихотворных переводов с бенгальского языка книги Бхактивиноды Тхакура «Шаранагати». Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами также является поклонником хатха-йоги.

----------


## Джая д.д

Балтийский фестиваль 2010

----------


## Джая д.д



----------


## Джая д.д

*Кто такой гуру?* 
Фрагмент лекции по "Шримад-Бхагаватам» 4.29.51  

Шрила Прабхупада пришел в этот мир для того, чтобы дать нам нечто в высшей степени уникальное. Учение Шрилы Прабхупады и всех предыдущих учителей — это уникальный дар. Учить чему-то другому, пытаться поймать людей на какие-то приманки легко. Нарада Муни говорит, что, в конечном счете, чело- век должен полюбить только атму, Бога, который находится в нашем сердце. Он не должен поклоняться никому другому. Этому учат все великие учителя. В свое время дьявол искушал Иисуса Христа в пустыне: «Поклонись мне, и у тебя будет всё. Весь мир будет твой. Ты обретешь власть над миром и людьми». Иисус Христос ответил: «Я не буду поклоняться никому, кроме Бога». Нельзя поклоняться никому, кроме Верховного Господа, что бы нам ни обещали взамен. В этом суть учения Шрилы Прабхупады и всей ученической преемственности гаудия-вайшнавов. 

Нарада Муни говорит, что только тот, кто учит этому, может быть духовным учителем. Не тот, кто учит «полюби самого себя, поклоняйся полубогам, поклоняйся еще кому-то, и все будет хорошо, ты будешь счастлив и все будут счастливы, все мы будем водить хороводы и в конце концов помрем, потом опять родимся…» Настоящим духовным учителем, по словам Нарады Муни, может быть только тот, кто учит одному — чистому преданному служению, и ничему другому. Он учит, что в этом мире нет ничего, кроме поклонения Верховной Личности Бога, живущего в сердце каждого живого существа. Такой человек называется чистым преданным. Узнать его можно по очень простому признаку, который приведен в данном стихе: ятан абхаям анвапи — у него нет ни капли страха. Он ничего не боится и обладает истинным знанием, ити веда савай видхван. Тот, кто обладает знанием — йога дхван са гуру харих — может стать гуру и учить всех и вся. Са гуру хари — он не отличен от Верховной личности Бога. Именно в этом заключается чистое послание, которое мы должны понять и не пытаться подменить чем-то другим. Это то, чему учит духовный учитель. 

Как же учит духовный учитель и каким образом мы можем научиться у него? Процесс обучения описан в гуру-гаятри-мантре. Те, кто имеет вторую инициацию, повторяют гуру-гаятри-мантру. Любая гаятри- мантра состоит из трех частей. Первая часть кончается словом видмахе. Видмахе — это связь, видмахе значит «я знаю». Видмахе — это самбандха-гьян. В гуру-гаятри-мантре говорится: айм гурудевая видма- хе — я знаю гуру, я знаю духовного учителя. Далее говорится: кришнанандая дхимахи. Это процесс, или абхидея, вторая часть гуру-гаятри-мантры: «Я размышляю над тем, какое блаженство он получает, служа Кришне». Это тот самый процесс, с помощью которого мы учимся у духовного учителя. Мы видим человека, который служит только Кришне, и размышляем над тем, какое блаженство и наслаждение он получает от этого. Я вижу, какое блаженство этот человек испытывает, служа Кришне и не служа никому другому. Это наслаждение превышает все остальные наслаждения, поэтому я медитирую на него. Размышляя над тем, какое счастье обретает этот человек, я сам становлюсь счастливым, я сам получаю вдохновение и силы продолжать преданное служение. Сейчас мне многое мешает заниматься преданным служением. Но у меня есть перед глазами пример, и я медитирую на этого человека: йасйа прасадад бхагавад-прасадо йасйапрасадан на гатих куто пи дхйайан стувамс тасйа йашас три-сандхйам – три раза в день я погружаюсь в мысли о нем, повторяя гуру-гаятри-мантру. Я вспоминаю того, кто счастлив только служением Кришне. Сам я не ведаю этого счастья, я непонятно в каком состоянии нахожусь. Но так как я медитирую на этого человека, я обретаю силу и продолжаю заниматься чистым преданным служением, не пытаясь подменить его чем-то другим. Так я могу идти этим путем, и сердце мое очищается. Таков процесс обучения у чистого преданного. Чистый преданный — это тот, кто учит нас чистой преданности. Размышляя о нем, медитируя на него, мы сами воодушевляемся и обретаем силу продолжать этот путь. Это то, каким образом передается чистое учение по цепи ученической преемственности, и такой духовный учитель, гуру-хари, находится на одном уровне с Богом. Господь воодушевляет все живые существа, и непосредственный контакт с Ним радует и приносит счастье. Подобным же образом радует и контакт с истинным духовным учителем. Гуру находится на одном уровне с Верховной личностью Бога, но некоторые люди превратно понимают это. 

В семидесятом году в Новом Вриндаване на Джанмаштами четверо новоявленных санньяси объявили, что Сам Кришна пришел в облике Шрилы Прабхупады. Шрила Прабхупада тогда находился в Японии. Когда Шрила Прабхупада узнал об этом, он сказал: «Либо вы откажетесь от этой глупости, либо я уеду в Индию и никогда больше не вернусь». Он написал: «Объявлять духовного учителя Богом — это майявада». Когда духовного учителя объявляют самим Богом, это майявада, но когда понимают, что духовный учитель является тем проводником, через которого мы можем получить вдохновние, через который мы можем получить духовную энергию, тогда отношения с духовным учителем правильные. Духовный учитель — это инструмент в руках Кришны, через которого Кришна действует. Духовный учитель — это не тот, кто просто дает нам звучное красивое имя и таким образом утверждает наше законное место в обществе преданных. Духовный учитель — это тот, медитируя на кого мы получаем силы заниматься чистым преданным служением и не смешивать его ни с чем другим, не пытаться подменить его чем-то еще. Духовный учитель — это тот, кто может наделить нас смирением. Кришна посылает человека, в которого вы вкладываете свою веру, и так Кришна, являясь изначальным духовным учителем, учит нас через него. Если мы поклоняемся духовному учителю с тем же почтением, что и Верховной личности Бога, Господь пользуется этим человеком, чтобы воспитать нас и научить смирению. Однажды один ученик спросил у Шрилы Прабхупады: «Шрила Прабхупада, мы все время говорим “духовный учитель, духовный учитель”. Шрила Рупа Госвами сказал, что самое главное в практике преданного служения — это принять духовного учителя. Почему же Чайтанья Махапрабху ничего не говорит об этом в Своей “Шикшаштаке”? “Шикшаштака” — это наша главная молитва. Почему гуру или духовный учитель не упомянут в “Шикшаштаке”?». Шрила Прабхупада нахмурился и сказал: «Как не говорит? Три- над апи суничена… Кто, кроме духовного учителя, может научить нас смирению? Кто, кроме духовного учителя, может научить нас терпению? Кто, кроме духовного учителя, которому мы служим и который знает, чем мы живем и дышим, может научить нас уважать все живые существа и не ожидать уважения взамен?» Без этого вся духовная практика превратится в мыльный пузырь. И, в конце концов, мы сами оберем себя, лишим себя возможности обрести высшее счастье, ради которого мы пришли сюда, — счастье чистого преданного служения. 

Духовный путь очень сложен. Для того, чтобы пройти по этому пути до конца, мы должны найти человека, который научит нас только одному и ничему другому: поклоняться Кришне. Такой человек счастлив и ничего не боится. В одном замечательном стихе, который цитирует Рупа Госвами, говорится: шрутим апаре смритим итаре бхаратам анье бхаджанту бхава бхитих. Есть люди, которые боятся материальной жизни. Как же эти люди пытаются избавиться от страха? Шрутим итаре, они поклоняются либо шрути, либо смрити, пытаясь в этом найти защиту. Но преданный, которого цитирует Рупа Госвами, говорит: ахам иха нандавандеясья линде парам брахма: «Что касается меня, то я хочу поклоняться только Нанде Махараджу, во дворе у которого ползает Высший Брахман». Высший Брахман, Верховный Господь подчиняется такому преданному. Преданный, который не имеет ничего, кроме Него, становится повелителем Верховного Повелителя. В этом стихе говорится: «Пусть они поклоняются чему угодно, пусть они поклоняются шрути, смрити, совершают различные жертвоприношения, ищут тех, кто может сидеть на гвоздях, ходить по стеклу, глотать огонь. Я же хочу найти только того, кто не поклоняется никому, кроме Верховного Господа. Ему я буду поклоняться, ему я буду служить. И так я выберусь из круговорота рождений и смертей и вернусь к Кришне».

----------


## Джая д.д

Вопрос:
Что подразумевается под реальными отношениями с духовным учителем?

Ответ:
Расскажу историю. Жил-был человек, который делал мурти. После того, как мурти готово, его обычно
расписывают. Как водится в традиционной индийской семье, отец готовил своего сына к тому, чтобы тот
перенял эту традицию. Мальчик старался, как мог. Но когда он что-то делал и показывал своему отцу, отец
критиковал его: «Все не так. Глаза не так расписаны, брови не так сделаны. Все плохо». Мальчик старался
больше и больше, а отец всякий раз говорил ему: «Нет, нет, все не так». Никогда мальчик не видел доволь-
ного выражения его лица. В конце концов, он подумал: «Что-то тут не то, я вижу, что хорошо это делаю».
Он решил обмануть своего отца. Мальчик раскрасил мурти и закопал в землю. Через какое-то время он
откопал его и принес отцу: «Папа, я нашел такое потрясающее мурти, такое красивое!» Отец ответил: «Вот
это настоящее мурти! Вот как нужно рисовать!» Мальчик довольно улыбнулся и сказал: «А знаешь, что это
я расписал его?!». Когда отец услышал это, он очень огорчился, с его лица сошла улыбка, он стал печальным.
Он очень серьезно посмотрел на своего сына и сказал: «Знаешь, что ты сделал сейчас? Ты лишил себя воз-
можности идти дальше, ты остановился. Больше ты не сдвинешься с места».
Я говорил о том, что отношения между учителем и учеником должны быть реальными. Что это значит?
Это значит, что ученик должен стремиться к совершенству, а учитель должен помогать ему стремиться к
совершенству. Каким образом? Ругая его. И ученик должен позволить ему это делать. Иначе говоря, учи-
тель — это такой человек, которому мы должны очень многое позволить. Если у нас нет близких отноше-
ний, отношений доверия, то учитель не будет этого делать. Я знаю очень многих учителей, которые видят,
как их ученики делают глупости, и ничего им не говорят. По очень простой и очень глубокой причине:
лучше, если ученик будет делать глупости сам по себе, чем продолжать их делать, услышав запрет духов-
ного учителя. Потому что последствия для него будут гораздо более тяжелыми. Это значит, что помимо
самой глупости, которую делает ученик, он совершает еще одну глупость — разрывает свои отношения с
духовным учителем. Он совершает оскорбление духовного учителя, тем самым нарушая эти отношения.
Чтобы отношения дали какой-то результат, они должны быть близкими; духовный учитель должен по-
нимать, что человек в ответ на выговор не обидится и не отвергнет его. Все готовы принимать духовного
учителя, пока он улыбается. Поэтому в основном духовные учителя улыбаются. Но на самом деле это еще
не сварупа-лакшана (яркий признак) духовного учителя. Я вижу, что все предпочитают ставить на алтарь
фотографию улыбающегося духовного учителя. Но настоящая милость духовного учителя заключается в
том, что он говорит человеку правду. В большинстве случаев он готов сказать правду. Но при этом он часто
не делает этого по той простой причине, что ученик не готов услышать эту правду. Если отношений нет, то
нет ничего.

----------


## Джая д.д

Вопрос:
Если человек еще не готов следовать всем регулирующим принципам или повторять шестнадцать кругов джапы, нужно ли ему, тем не менее, стремиться к формальной инициации, чтобы чувствовать прибежище? Или следует довольствоваться мыслью, что есть человек, к которому мы всегда можем обратиться, и когда-нибудь, по мере роста, мы получим формальную инициацию?

Ответ:
Я не считаю, что человек, который получает инициацию, обязательно должен так комфортно себя чувствовать в отношении всех принципов или шестнадцати кругов мантры. Инициация — это своего рода помощь. Инициация обязывает и заставляет человека подтягиваться до необходимого уровня. Если человек честен и искренен, он может получить посвящение в каком-то смысле авансом, в расчете на то, что это посвящение поможет ему стать серьезнее. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» говорится, что все люди в Кали-югу очень ленивы: мандах суманда-матайо манда-бхагья хй упадрутах. Формальная инициация, помимо всего прочего, нужна и для того, чтобы поставить человека в какие-то рамки. Примерно то же случилось и со мной, когда в 83-м году мне сказали: «Тебя инициировали». Я подумал: «Все, теперь уже поздно». Это было сделано авансом, но это помогло мне стать серьезнее. Но, в конце концов, речь не идет о формальном обряде. Хотя формальность нужна, она обязывает человека, делает его более серьезным, но суть все равно не в формальности, а именно в отношениях. Поэтому человек должен стремиться к отношениям. Но при этом не пренебрегать формальностью, потому что она может быть стимулом для его развития.

----------


## Darshana

*Задача учителя.*

Кришна в Бхагавад Гите показывает нам, что задача учителя заключается в том, чтобы при необходимости ругать ученика. Неблагодарная работа. Если мы обратимся к 1-ой главе Гиты, то мы сможем понять что стало причиной того, что Кришна стал ругать Арджуну. Арджуна ведь хороший человек – правда? Дурйодхана понятное дело - плохой, но Арджуна ведь - хороший.  За что его ругать? Правильно? Вся наша симпатия принадлежит Арджуне. Непонятно, что Кришна говорит ему. Но Арджуна точно – хороший человек. И почему хороший человек становиться главным героем Бхагавад Гиты? Потому что мы все с вами – хорошие люди, правильно? Но уж кто, кто, но мы уж ну точно хорошие. Правда?

Дело в том, что душа прекрасна. И когда она связана с телом и умом, то естественным образом душа проецирует свои качества на тело и на ум. И нам начинает казаться, что мы хорошие. И это правда! Потому что, в конечном счете - мы все души. Проблема заключается в том, что качества души отражаются в материи. И когда они отражаются в материи, ничего хорошего из этого не выходит. Поэтому, как правило, нам просто кажется, что мы хорошие. Так как мы отождествили себя с телом и умом, и так как мы не делаем различий между телом и душой, то мы и действуем, в сущности, как тело и как ум, думая о том, как сделать хорошо нашему телу и нашему уму. Таким образом, отступаем от нашей изначальной - хорошей природы. И так, хороший человек  Арджуна попал в ловушку, в которую часто попадают хорошие люди. Он решил, что он сам лучше знает, как быть хорошим. Он увидел своих родственников и начал жалеть их. И полностью все свое сердце он отдал им. Он стал плакать и говорить - «ну как же так»? И его ум очень хитро начал уводить от изначальной причины, которая собственно и включила его ум.

Вначале Арджуна вступил в битву исполненный энтузиазма неофита. Когда мы вступаем на духовный путь, мы всегда преисполнены энтузиазма.  Вначале человек просто комок энтузиазма.  И Арджуна олицетворяет этого духовного война, который вступает на поле боя, поле священной войны.  И он преисполнен восторга, глаза горят. И он говорит Кришне - «Кришна покажи мне, кто пришел сюда, чтобы удовлетворить злокозненного сына Дхритараштры. Сейчас всех сражу». И Кришна говорит- «Посмотри о Арджуна, на собравшихся здесь Куру». И тут начинается наша с вами трагедия, трагедия духовной жизни.  Трагедия духовной жизни, через которую прошел любой искатель истины, заключается в том, что мы приходим к духовной жизни, понимая, что мы не можем быть счастливы в материальной жизни. Мы приходим  разочаровавшись во всем  и отчаявшись обрести счастье в материальной жизни, но  получая духовную альтернативу решения своих проблем, наша жизнь начинает наполняться смыслом. И мы преисполняемся энтузиазма.  Говорим Кришне - «Покажи с кем надо сражаться. Ты сам Бог, я знаю ты со мной». Правильно - так? Поначалу у всех есть это настроение. Но потом, Кришна говорит – «Посмотри, с кем тебе придется сражаться о Арджуна». А сам улыбается. Он всегда улыбается. Человек заглядывая в свое сердце, видит, с кем ему предстоит сражаться и руки у него опускаются, а ум лихорадочно начинает искать, чем себя оправдать. И вся 1-ая глава Бхагавад Гиты посвящена лихорадочному оправданию, которое Арджуна произносит  Кришне.  И в желании оправдать себя, мы просто не понимаем, как наш ум начинает работать.  В этот момент задача ума – увести нас от истинной проблемы. А истинная проблема в том, что мы привязаны.  И Арджуна увидел свое эго. А для того чтобы заниматься духовной жизнью мы должны отказаться от своего эго. Так вот Арджуна не может признаться Кришне, что его эго ему дороже всего. Своя рубашка ближе к телу. Тут мои друзья, родственники, все то, к чему мы так привыкли - это все я. Правильно?  И встав на духовный путь, я понимаю, что я уже измучен своим эго, но отказаться от него не могу. Я пришел на духовный путь, но понимая, что я должен отказаться от всего того, что я полностью отождествил с сами собой - страх переполняет мое сердце. А признаться в этом не могу. И начинаю оправдываться, цитируя священные писания. К сожалению, очень часто люди приходят на духовный путь, но через время забывают, зачем они сюда пришли. Именно это и произошло с Арджуной.  Он пришел сражаться, пришел для того, чтобы дойти до конца, чтобы достичь высшей цели, но тут он забывает, зачем он пришел на поле боя.  И порой, забыв о цели, ради которой мы встали на духовный путь, мы просто обрастаем новым эго, не меняя себя в глубине с ердца, а только внешне проявляем себя как преданные. Но это не духовная жизнь! Духовная жизнь – это поворот на 180 градусов, это полная смена наших ценностей. Но что мы видим. Придя в общество преданных, каждый из нас первое время горит желанием поступить именно так – изменить себя на 180градусов. Но спустя 2-3 года у нас уже «все хорошо». Мы устроились - уже старшие преданные - можем учить других. Новое эго нам нравиться - у нас ведь все хорошо, освобождение гарантированно, осталось только еще немного потерпеть и все. Так ведь? И это очень печальная ситуация. Порой, оправдывая свое нежелание меняться, мы прикрываемся священными писаниями и высказываниями старших преданных. Да если бы старших преданных- «Мне на кухне одна матаджи сказала, что надо сохранять баланс в между материей и духом». Так? И Кришна смотрит на все это и понимает, что мы очередная жертва собственного эго, которое поставило блок, нарисовало для нас картину нашего красивого ухода, того как мы уже «чистые преданные», которые уже расстались со своими привязанностями и все – Кришна и Вриндаван ки джай! Но не тут то было!

Вы заметили, что взрослые люди не учатся? Потому что, для того, чтобы научиться чему бы то ни было, необходимо стать смиренным. Знание течет сверху вниз, а не наоборот.  Для того чтобы чему-нибудь научиться, человек должен сказать – «я ничего не знаю». Часто люди приходят преисполненные гордыни – «я все знаю, я это изучал, и это проходил». Но первым качеством ученика является смирение. И учитель должен ученику это показать. И что происходит, когда ученик начинает хвастаться своими заслугами - учитель просто показывает, что ему это все безразлично.   Арджуна тоже, говорит Кришне - «Я предался тебе – учи меня, но поступать я буду так и так». И Кришна смотрит на него и говорит – «если ты такой хороший, такой умный, почему же ты так страдаешь?». Первое, что должен понять ученик, что сколько бы он не изучил, сколько бы он не прочитал, не заняв положение ниже учителя, все это просто пыль и мусор. Всему виной наше эго. Учитель должен мягко показать это ученику. Но сделать он должен это так, чтобы ученик не закрылся, чтобы возможность понять что-то всегда оставалась за учеником. Просто ругая ученика, учитель ничего не добьется. А этому мы можем научиться у Кришны, который не ругает Арджуну напрямую, а немного щекочит его эго. Арджуна уже считает себя праведником, который во благо других готов пойти на жертву и не сражаться ради царства, почести и т.д. А Кришна ему говорит – «как тебе Арджуна такому хорошему, в голову пришла такая глупость?» Кришна делает вид, что Он удивился.  Арджуна- значит незапятнанный, чистый и благородный. И Кришна спрашивает - «откуда у тебя о Арджуна такая глупость в голове?» И Арджуна думает- «точно, как это у меня такого хорошего - такая глупость в голове?».  Кришна напоминает ему, что он кшатрий на поле боя, что такие мысли просто глупость, не больше того. Все собрались на поле боя для того, чтобы вступить в бой, а Арджуна философствует. Нелепая ситуация- правда?

Но что хочется сказать, что обучая других, мы должны помнить, что нельзя просто ругать ученика, а необходимо ему подать все так, чтобы он сам понял, в чем ошибка.  Часто родители, постоянно ругая ребенка, просто программируют его на неудачу. Что категорически делать нельзя. Поэтому Кришна напоминает Арджуне кто он, дабы отрезвить его и показать ему, в чем тот не прав. Ошибка была уже сразу. Если я хороший, значит кто-то плохой. Всему виной двойственность и наше эго. Только когда мы понимаем, что наши привязанности являются частичками Бога, а не просто дядей, тетей, братом и т.д., мы сможем более ясно видеть ситуацию.

Поэтому, пожалуйста, боритесь со своим эго. Не давайте ему погрузить вас иллюзию обладания чем бы то ни было. Помните, ради чего мы встали на этот путь. Со временем, мы склонны «хорошо устраиваться» в обществе преданных и забывать, что работа еще на закончена, и эго наслаждающегося по-прежнему живет в нашем сердце.  Пожалуйста, будьте внимательнее к тому, что говорит ваш духовный учитель в своих лекциях, не давайте возможность вашему эго превращать вас в «старших преданных», которые уже сами все знают. Будьте искренними. Спасибо. Харе Кришна!

----------


## Джая д.д

*Суть духовной жизни*

Может возникнуть вопрос: если я полностью откажусь от себя, в чем же будет проявляться моя индивидуальность в духовном мире? Где мое «я», если я желаю того, что желает Кришна, и чувствую то же, что чувствует Он? Такого рода сомнение Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур относит к категории викшепы. Викшепа буквально означает «проецирование» (материального опыта на духовную сферу), то есть, стремление понять Бога и духовные реалии через призму материальных представлений. Это неверный метод. Действительно, наша обусловленная индивидуальность состоит из независимых желаний и ощущений, но духовная индивидуальность всегда находится в сфере желаний Кришны, то есть, зависит от Кришны. А личность Кришны безгранична. Иначе говоря, каждое живое существо отражает определенную часть личности Кришны и служит Кришне в этом своём качестве. Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит, что наша индивидуальность в духовном мире определяется понятием абхиман. Абхиман состоит из одиннадцати бхав, или одиннадцати видов настроений . Кришна жаждет материнской любви и Яшода служит Ему соответствующим образом. Этим определяется ее внешний вид, возраст , характер, и даже цвет сари. В духовном мире каждый бескорыстен, каждый действует и чувствует в соответствии с желаниями Кришны, но при этом сохраняет свою особую, неповторимую индивидуальность. В комментарии к одному из стихов Антья-лилы «Чайтанья-чаритамриты» Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, в чем заключается разница между материалистами и преданными. Цель материалистов (к числу которых мы относим и пракрита-сахаджиев , а также в определенной степени и пракрита-бхакт ) — собственное счастье, но цель преданного — счастье Кришны. Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что материализм проявляется в стремлении наслаждаться Кришной и тем, что Ему принадлежит. Настоящее служение (шуддха-бхакти) начинается тогда, когда человек не имеет более других желаний, кроме желания сделать счастливым Кришну. А до того, как узнает Кришну, он будет стремиться доставить удовольствие своему гуру: гурау гоштхе...
Суть принципа служения духовному учителю состоит в том, что преданный стремится удовлетворить тех, кто близок Кришне, кто всегда находится рядом с Ним. В процессе такого служения преданный забывает о своем собственном счастье. Но именно таков путь к истинному счастью. Высшее проявление такого
настроения мы можем обнаружить в характере Шримати Радхарани. Все остальные в большей или меньшей степени стремятся к собственному счастью, но Шримати Радхарани совершенно свободна от этого. Пребывая в умонастроении Шримати Радхарани, Махапрабху говорит: «Если Кришне понравится другая девушка, которая вдруг отвергнет Его, Я пойду к ней, упаду в ноги и буду умолять ее: “Приди к Кришне, доставь Ему удовольствие”.» Иллюстрируя это настроение Радхарани, Махапрабху приводит в пример описанную в Пуранах историю про верную жену брахмана. Брахман, ее муж, был парализован и страдал проказой. В том же самом городе жила куртизанка по имени Лакшахира. Она была настолько красива, что цари снимали со своих голов короны и дарили ей. Случайно увидев блудницу Лакшахиру, брахман потерял голову от любви к ней. Заметив печаль на лице мужа, верная жена спросила: «Дорогой мой, любимый мой, что печалит тебя?» «Мне стыдно, я не могу признаться тебе» — отвечал брахман. «Скажи, не бойся. Моя жизнь посвящена тебе, я выполню любое твое желание» — настаивала жена. Тогда, опустив голову, брахман рассказал ей о своем желании встретиться с Лакшахирой, и верная жена поклялась исполнить эту его просьбу. Чтобы исполнить свое обещание, она стала ежедневно приходить в дом Лакшахиры и выполнять самое низкое служение. Заметив усердие, с которым незнакомая женщина служит ей, куртизанка спросила: «Кто ты, о добрая женщина? Зачем ты приходишь в мой дом и служишь мне? Может быть, ты нуждаешься в деньгах? Только попроси — у меня много царских корон и драгоценностей — я награжу тебя за все твои труды». Но жена брахмана ответила: «Единственное, чего я хочу, — исполнить желание моего мужа. А он хочет встретиться с тобой». Лакшахира согласилась и попросила благочестивую жену брахмана привести к ней ее мужа.
Обрадованная женщина вернулась домой и, усадив мужа в корзину, понесла во дворец Лакшахиры. Они проходили мимо одного муни, который сидел возле дерева, погруженный в медитацию, и тень несчастного брахмана случайно коснулась его. Мудрец вскочил на ноги и в гневе закричал: «Мало того, что этот прокаженный дотронулся до меня, кроме того, он позволил себе совершить столь греховный
поступок, отправляясь на встречу с блудницей!» В бешенстве муни проклял брахмана: «О похотливая тварь, ты умрёшь, как только взойдёт солнце!» Услышав это, благочестивая жена брахмана сказала: «Я знаю, что слово твоё непременно должно исполниться, но коли так, солнце больше никогда не взойдет!» И солнце действительно остановилось — такова была сила ее любви. Все полубоги пришли к праведной женщине и заверили ее: «Твой муж умрёт, как сказал муни, но мы оживим его силой своих благословений. Позволь солнцу взойти». Рассказав эту историю, Махапрабху заключил: «Такая любовь не встречается в материальном мире».
Однако Рагхунатха дас Госвами учит нас именно такой любви...

----------


## Шобха Чандра дас

*Смирение истинное и ложное*

Бхактивинода Тхакур описывает, как проявляется истинное смирение: «Я чистая душа. Благодаря моим прегрешениям в прошлом я испытываю сейчас всевозможные страдания. Я заслуживаю наказания. Хотя я вечный слуга Кришны, по своей забывчивости я был пойман в колесо кармы и теперь мучусь, без конца вращаясь в нем» . Гордыня ведет к майяваде, к ложному торжеству ощущения себя «Богом». Но смирение — это состояние сердца, сокрушающегося о своем несовершенстве и памятующего о неизбежных страданиях материального бытия. В сущности, быть смиренным — значит быть самим собой, то есть крошечной душой, ни на что не претендующей в этом мире. Но людям, привыкшим к обусловленной жизни, очень трудно смириться с собственной крошечностью. Ум привык служить для нас лупой, которая во много раз увеличивает наши достоинства и одновременно преуменьшает недостатки. Поэтому часто смирение становится всего лишь очередной ролью, которую мы играем, для того чтобы подчеркнуть свое превосходство над другими. Но смирение — это не сумма внешних приемов, позволяющих производить впечатление смиренного человека, а состояние сердца. Иногда мы тужимся изображать из себя смиренного человека, но это всего лишь личина, необходимая нам для того, чтобы снискать себе славу смиренника и скрыть под ней свою гордыню. Одновременно с этим нам бывает трудно распознать истинное смирение в поступках чистых вайшнавов, которое далеко не всегда проявляется внешне.
Внешне человек должен вести себя в соответствии со своим положением в обществе. Царь должен восседать на высоком троне. Само по себе это еще не делает его несмиренным — все зависит от того, кем он себя при этом ощущает — суверенным повелителем своих владений или бесхитростным слугой Бога, правящим от его имени, как это делал Махараджа Пратапарудра, правивший от имени Джаганнатхи. Разница между по-настоящему смиренным вайшнавом и притворщиком в том, что первый играет роли во внешнем мире, оставаясь при этом самим собой, то есть слугой Бога, второй же внешне играет роль слуги Бога, но внутри сохраняет желание стать Богом.
Шрила Прабхупада ходил с гордо поднятой головой, и его всегда окружала толпа последователей. С поверхностной точки зрения, такое поведение трудно назвать скромным. Но подлинное смирение в отличие от показного иногда прячется, не торопясь проявляеться внешне .
Другой пример — поведение Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати. В тридцатые годы он, наверное, первым из санньяси стал ездить на автомобиле. В то время в Индии на машинах разъезжали только коронованные особы или миллионеры. Но мало этого, он еще и осмелился приехать на автомобиле во Вриндаван, землю вайрагьи, где смирение является высшей ценностью. В то время только ленивый не упрекал его в нескромности. Вот как сам он не без иронии пересказывает упреки в нескромности, которые люди мысленно или вслух бросали ему: «Все в этой аудитории заняли обычные места и сидят на них, и лишь мне понадобилось усесться на возвышении. По сути, каждый скажет: “Вы только поглядите на это животное из зоопарка. Какое высокомерие! Какая тупость! Какая низость! Вам приходилось хоть когда-нибудь видеть такую здоровую скотину? Гирляндами цветов обмотался вокруг шеи! Такое восхваление! Что это за раздутое во всех направлениях прилагательное? С каким же самодовольным видом он выслушивает восхваления в свою честь, как он рад все это слышать! И, конечно же, его ум просто распирает от восторга. Разве, поступая так, он не предал учение Махапрабху? Способно ли это животное, столь самовлюбленное и заносчивое, искренне раскаяться в своем сквернодействии?”» И действительно, как понять поведение вайшнава, когда он становится, например, гуру? В чем проявляется его смирение? Прежде всего, в том, что он не позволяет себе наслаждаться своим положением, как сделал бы на его месте любой другой, но видит в нем возможность служения тем, кто поклоняется ему. В жизни Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати был эпизод, очень ярко высветивший это. Однажды во Вриндаване, на Радхакунде местный панда в разговоре с Сарасвати Тхакуром, сославшись на рассматриваемый нами стих Рагхунатхи даса Госвами, кичливо заявил, что занимает более высокое положение, чем сам Дас Госвами: «Он молит нас о благословениях. Он шудра по рождению, а мы брахманы. Он
пришелец, а мы родились во Врадже». Чтобы смыть с себя грех услышанного оскорбления, Сарасвати Тхакур стал поститься, и его примеру вынуждены были последовать все его ученики. Пост продолжался несколько дней — до тех пор, пока панда не принес своих извинений. Позже один из учеников, настрадавшийся от долгого поста, обратился к своему гуру с недоуменным вопросом: «Почему вас так задели слова какого-то невежды? Не правильнее ли было бы просто пропустить его слова мимо ушей?» Сарасвати Тхакур ответил на это: «Если бы я был простым отшельником, я бы так и сделал — я просто заткнул бы уши и немедленно покинул это место. Но я играю роль ачарьи. А иначе, почему я езжу на автомобиле? Что дает мне на это право? Если я вовсеуслышанье не возражу против оскорблений
в адрес моего Гурудева, то какое право я имею разъезжать на машинах? Но я играю роль учителя, и потому я обязан подавать пример того, как нужно служить великим вайшнавам. Я не могу оставить оскорбление в их адрес без ответа».

----------


## Джая д.д

:smilies:

----------


## Джая д.д



----------


## Джая д.д

Садху-Санга 2009 год "Поклон Шриле Прабхупаде"

----------


## Джая д.д

*Содержимое ума*

Отождествление души с умом имеет одно очень важное последствие, о котором говорит Джива Госвами: авишаддхам бхагавад-бахирмукхам карма катитат тадршасйа — ум, получивший право представлять душу вовне, начинает заниматься нечистой деятельностью, противоречащей воле Верховной Господа, которая и формирует нашу обусловленную личность. Иначе говоря, отожествление наблюдателя с процессом экстравертирует душу, то есть сосредотачивает ее внимание на внешних объектах. Ум в равной степени способен сосредоточиваться на внутренней деятельности и на внешней, однако запрограммированный на ощущения, он начинает искать их вовне. Эти ощущения и переживания скапливаются в нем в виде самскар, впечатлений, и васан, склонностей и желаний, которые, в
свою очередь, заставляют ум возбуждаться и действовать, порождая новые самскары и васаны . Пять функций ума (буддхи), вернее, пять режимов его функционирования перечислены в Йога-сутрах (1.6) и в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (3.26.30). Ум накапливает всевозможные впечатления и хранит их с помощью (1) верного восприятия действительности (прамана), (2) искаженного восприятия (випарйайа), (3) воображения (викалпа), (4) памяти (смрити) и (5) сна (нидра). Верные и неверные восприятия оседают в памяти и дают пищу для воображения, заполняя наше бодрствующее существование. Сон же дает нам опыт временного опустошения ума, существования вне и помимо чувственного опыта.
Так эти пять функций формируют наше эмпирическое ‘я’ и определяют наше настроение, формы поведения, реакции на внешние раздражители и, в конце концов, нашу судьбу. Ум жадно впитывает в себя все впечатления и ощущения этого мира и бережно хранит их в кладовых памяти. Иногда, как скупой рыцарь, мы спускаемся в подвалы памяти, чтобы перебрать там свои заплесневевшие богатства. Воображение же, как алхимик, выращивает в реторте нашего ума все новые и новые гомункулусы желаний. Так чувственные образы заполняют ум, и желания бесконечной чередой толпятся в
нем, требуя своего осуществления.
Патанджали в «Йога-сутрах» (4.8) объясняет, что любой поступок человека оставляет в уме свой след (самскара), и когда возникают подходящие условия, это впечатление созревает и превращается в сильное желание (васана), заставляющее нас снова действовать. Каждый поступок, каждое пережитое ощущение входит в наше подсознание и создает там определённые стереотипы и привычки, которые заставляют нас снова и снова действовать определённым образом. Так вечный двигатель ума, не уставая, крутит колесо нашей кармы, и мы крутимся вместе с ним, не в силах вырваться из этого заколдованного круга.
Все это вместе взятое составляет свантах, наше внутреннее, эмпирическое ‘я’, и первый шаг на пути освобождения от него — посмотреть на ум со стороны.

----------


## Шобха Чандра дас

*Генеральная доверенность,
выданная уму*

«Манах-шикша» — это разговор с умом, внутренний диалог человека, избравшего путь духовной любви и привязанности. Это попытка вразумить свой ум. Но уже в самом этом выражении содержится проблема: с помощью чего мы вразумляем ум? Что является нашим инструментом? Не сам ли ум? Не похожа ли попытка изменить ум с помощью ума на попытку Барона Мюнхаузена вытащить самого себя из болота за собственные волосы? Альберт Эйнштейн говорил: «Проблему невозможно разрешить с помощью того же самого ума, который ее и породил». Нужно очень хорошо понять, что все наши проблемы созданы нашим же образом мыслей, и попытка разрешить их, не меняя менталитет, приводит только к возникновению новых, зачастую еще больших проблем.
Поэтому Рагхунатха дас Госвами с самого первого стиха говорит о необходимости преображения ума: ум, привязанный к материи, должен поменять свою природу. Но кому он говорит об этом? Кто будет менять природу ума? Сам ум? Возможно ли это в принципе? И если не ум, то кто? Душа? Но как отличить ее голос от голоса ума? На все эти вопросы нелегко ответить, потому что, по сути дела, в обусловленной жизни человек и есть его ум. Программа обусловленного существования души реализуется умом, который дает ей возможность отождествлять себя с материей. Об этом говорит Джада Бхарата в Пятой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (5.11.10). Подобно тому, как назначение глаз — видеть, назначение носа — вдыхать запахи, а назначение ног — ходить, главное назначение ума — свикаранам мамети свайам ахам – ‘присваивать’, то есть считать своим тело, отождествлять себя с родными, близкими, обществом, страной… Таким образом обусловленная душа целиком находится под властью ума. Шрила Прабхупада пишет (комм. 5.11.12): «Вечно обусловленная душа вечно обусловлена, потому что находится под властью ума». В обусловленном состоянии джива наблюдает деятельность ума, который является творением материальной энергии, майи. Так вечно чистая душа становится созерцателем нечистой деятельности ума (мыслей, желаний, эмоций). Увлекшись созерцанием того, что происходит в уме, она забывает себя и отождествляет себя с материей (как человек, смотрящий телевизор, начинает отождествлять себя с тем, что происходит на экране). Шрила Джива Госвами , объясняя стих из «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (5.11.12), задает вопрос: «Как следует понимать, что ум является творением иллюзорной энергии, майи (майа-рачитасйа)?» И сам же отвечает на него: «Ум возникает как упадхи, “заместитель” обусловленной души, ее альтер эго. По сути, он является неотличным от самой души (джива-тадатмйена), или, иначе говоря, ум мыслит себя неотличным от души (будучи ее атрибутом — упачара)».
Другими словами, в обусловленной жизни душа полностью передала уму право представлять ее в любых ситуациях. Джива, завороженная бурной деятельностью, происходящей в уме, полностью отождествляет себя с ним и выдает уму что-то вроде генеральной доверенности. Ум — это наше эмпирическое ‘я’, или асмита, выражаясь в категориях йоги. Поэтому Рагхунатха дас Госвами обращается к уму, называя его сва-антах, «о мое внутреннее ‘я’» . Но в то же время, в глубине сердца мы осознаем свое отличие от ума. Ум всегда остается всего лишь внешним одеянием души. Неизменная, вечна, чистая душа и изворотливый, постоянно примеряющий на себя различные роли и вечно ищущий какой-то выгоды ум. Эта наша внутренняя раздвоенность на душу и ум — изначальная причина лицемерия и лукавства — болезни, от которой страдают все в материальном мире. Но об этом разговор впереди. Пока же мы должны сделать первый шаг на духовном пути — снова занять позицию наблюдателя, отделив себя от ума, разотождествив себя с ним, отобрав у него незаметно присвоенное им право представлять нас. Джада Бхарата (5.11.12) говорит по этому поводу: шуддхо вичаште хй авишуддхо картух — «Как только душа очищается, она обретает способность очень ясно видеть, что делает нечистый ум».

----------


## Шобха Чандра дас

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами приезжает в г. Волгоград 31 января, и пробудет там до 3 февраля!

----------


## Джая д.д

*«Я» и мой ум — не одно и то же*

Попробуем разобраться, что означает фраза «общаться со своим умом» и что имеется в виду под указанием «понять свою отдельность от ума». Это объясняет Шри Кришна в «Бхагавад-гите»: (1) Он начинает с объяснения того, что мы не являемся телом: дехино ‘смин йатха дехе каумарам йауванам джара. Понять это несложно. Для этого остаточно наблюдать за изменениями, которые происходят в теле. Тело постоянно меняется, но наше ‘я’ остается неизменным свидетелем всех этих изменений,
остался тем же. (2) Следующий шаг — понять свою отдельность от ума. Кришна предписывает тот же самый метод, что и в предыдущем случае: нужно просто наблюдать за переживаниями и ощущениями, возникающими в уме. Душа, наше ‘я’ на санскрите называется сакши, или драшта, что значит «свидетель», или «наблюдатель». Сакши является сторонним наблюдателем, созерцая, как в нашем уме пробегают волны — мыслей, переживаний и ощущений. Поэтому Кришна говорит (2.14): 

*матра-спаршас ту каунтейа
                                                       шитошна-сукха-духкха-дах
                                                       агамапайино ‘нитйас
                                                       тамс титикшасва бхарата*

Созерцательное состояние ума, по словам Кришны, подразумевает терпение. Стоит человеку полностью отождествить себя с умом, как он теряет над ним всякую власть и становится игрушкой собственных эмоций. Но, научившись терпеливо сносить все состояния постоянно меняющегося ума, счастье и горе, радость и печаль, человек обретает способность понять свою независимость от ума, что будет его первым шагом к победе над умом. Что собой представляет терпение? Терпение — это не просто пассивное наблюдение. Комментируя этот стих, Шрила Прабхупада говорит о том, что терпение — это исполнение долга. Индийская женщина в жаркий летний полдень стоит у плиты и готовит обед. Ум может сказать ей: «Иди на реку и искупайся!», — но долг велит ей оставаться у плиты и готовить обед для семьи. Осознать свою отдельность от ума — значит поставить над капризами и прихотями ума высшую волю и заговорить с умом с позиций высшего разума. Поэтому путь преданного служения (как и любой другой духовный путь) начинается со следования правилам и предписаниям. Исполнение долга, то есть воли Кришны и Шри Гуру, позволяет начать обуздание необузданного ума.

----------


## Джая д.д

*Грубая сила ума*

*Айе свантар бхраташ чатурбхир абхийаче дхрта-падах*. Однако, выходя на битву с умом, ни в коем случае не следует недооценивать его силу. Рагхунатх дас Госвами почти заискивает перед умом: 
"О брат мой, дорогой мой ум, ласковыми речами я обращаюсь к тебе, распростершись в поклоне перед тобой и крепко сжав твои стопы». Выходя на битву, необходимо уметь правильно оценить силу противника. Если противник слабее, его можно одолеть с помощью превосходящей силы или оружия. Но если противник сильнее, любые средства хороши, включая лесть. Рагхунатха дас Госвами подчеркнуто обращается к своему уму как к сильному противнику — он не осуждает, не угрожает, но льстит. В санскрите есть несколько междометий-обращений, например: от настойчивого ха (похожего по смыслу на русское «эй») до более деликатных: ахо, бата или ре. Но айе — самое ласковое, из них. Прислушайтесь к этому звуку: айе и вы услышите просьбу, вернее, мольбу или сетование. Именно его использует здесь Рагхунатха дас Госвами. Кроме того, он говорит: чатубхих — «ласковыми (но в действительности хитрыми, льстивыми) словами я смиренно обращаюсь к тебе». Почему ум требует столь деликатного обращения с собой? Ответ на этот вопрос дает в «Бхагавад-гите» (6.34) Арджуна:

*чанчалам хи манах кршна
праматхи балавад дрдхам
тасйахам ниграхам манйе
вайор ива судушкарам*

«О Кришна, ум непоседлив, неистов, упрям и очень силен. На мой взгляд, укротить его труднее, чем остановить ветер». Свидетельство это тем более ценно, что принадлежит Арджуне, который умел совершенным образом властвовать над своим умом и чувствами. Но даже он расписывается в своем бессилии укротить ум. Во время лесной ссылки Арджуна по приглашению своего отца, повелителя райского царства, Индры, гостил на Сваргалоке. Сваргалока - место, где всё пронизано духом наслаждения. Однажды в сумерках, когда полная луна взошла на небо и ночная тьма стала опускаться на Амаравати, столицу райского царства, во дворец, где остановился Арджуна, пришла Урваши, самая красивая куртизанка райского царства. Легкий ветер был напоен ароматом жасмина и париджаты. В ее волосы были вплетены душистые цветы, огромные, черные глаза пылали страстью, а грудь тяжело вздымалась. «О великий герой, твои руки сильны и гибки, как змеи . Сожми же меня в своих объятьях. Твой отец, великий царь Индра, послал меня сегодня к тебе. Взгляды твои давно волнуют мне кровь. Камадев, бог любви, пронзил стрелой мое сердце. Скорее, заключи меня в свои объятья и подари счастье мне и себе», - страстно прошептала она. Такого испытания, как мы знаем из истории, не выдерживали даже самые великие мудрецы (что уж говорить о нас, грешных?). Но Арджуна только слегка покраснел и закрыл глаза: «Матушка, не смущай меня, не говори мне таких слов. Для меня ты всегда останешься матерью, которую я буду почитать наравне с Кунти или Шачи-деви, женой Индры. Даже мысль о близости с тобой никогда не посетит мой ум». И сколько ни уговаривала его Урваши, убеждая, что на апсар не распространяется мирская мораль, сколько ни плакала она и ни грозилась, Арджуна оставался непреклонен. Утром, узнав о том, что произошло, даже Индра восхитился подвигом своего сына и поразился его выдержке. И, тем не менее, сам Арджуна признается в неспособности совладать со своим умом. Он перечисляет четыре качества ума, которые делают его практически непобедимым. (1) Ум очень подвижен и непоседлив (чанчалам). Легко возбудимый, он ускользает, подобно ртути , и как оборотень, принимает всевозможные виды и формы. (2) Легко возбуждаясь сам, он обладает способностью возбуждать чувства (праматхи). Стоит человеку подумать о любом из наслаждений, как орган чувств, связанный с умом, начинает испытывать потребность в этом наслаждении: при мысли о еде язык чувствует голод; мысль о ласкающем ухо пении заставляет ухо искать эти звуки и т.д. (3) Ум необычайно силен и необуздан (балаван). Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур объясняет, что, хотя разум и выше ума, ум настолько силен, что может не подчиняться увещеваниям разума, подобно тому, как сильная болезнь может не поддаваться воздействию лекарства. (4) И последнее качество ума — упрямство (дрдха). Упрямство — это качество твердости в уме. Попытка силой победить ум пробуждает в уме дух противоречия и упрямства. Упрямый ум стоит на своем даже вопреки доводам более тонкого рассудка, и рассудок зачастую бессилен переубедить его — как тонкая игла бессильна проткнуть железный лист.

----------


## Джая д.д

*Вниманию преданных из Украины!*

Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж прилетает в Киев
16 февраля в 12:55 и улетает в Москву 18 февраля в 14:30
(указано киевское время). Таким образом, он пробудет в Киеве двое суток.
За это время планируется лекция на празднике(16 февраля Нитьянанда трайодаши,
общий даршан для учеников и так далее.

О размещении иногородних преданных, желающих посетить Киев в это время.
Просьба составить и выслать на е-мэйл Ирины Марченко irma108@gmail.com
списки учеников Гуру Махараджа, приезжающих из вашего города, в которых
необходимо указать фамилию, имя, духовное имя, возраст, даты приезда и отъезда.
Если это брахмачарьи, укажите, пожалуйста, важно ли им жить в храме.
Просьба прислать списки до 7 февраля, тогда до 12 февраля вам вышлют координаты
преданных, у которых вы будете жить, и вы сможете с ними созвониться.
Для желающих размещаться не в семьях преданных будет приготовлен вариант
недорогого общежития/гостиницы.
Списки нужны не только для размещения преданных, но и для приготовления
достаточного количества качественного прасада.

По всем вопросам обращайтесь к Марченко Ирине
моб.тел. +380(97)2195588
городской телефон +380(44)5445769
электронный адрес irma108@gmail.com

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Джая д.д

*ЛЕКЦИЯ ПЕРВАЯ - Москва (11.10.2008) Шримад Бхагаватам 1.18.19*

*эша ваи бхагаван сакшад
адйо нарайанах пуман
мохайан майайа локам
гудхаш чарати вришнишу*

*ПЕРЕВОД:* Этот Кришна - не кто иной, как изначальная непостижимая Личность Бога. Он - изначальный Нарайана, верховный наслаждающийся. Но Он живет среди потомков царя Вришни, подобно нам, и вводит нас в заблуждение Своей самосотворенной энергией.

*КОММЕНТАРИЙ:* Ведический путь познания – это дедуктивный метод. Ведическое знание в совершенстве передается авторитетами по цепи ученической преемственности. Такое знание не догматично, как ошибочно полагают неразумные люди. Сказать, кто является отцом, может только мать. Она - авторитет в этом сокровенном знании. Таким образом, авторитет не означает догму. Эта истина подтверждается в четвертой главе «Бхагавад-гиты» (4.2). Совершенная система обучения заключается в получении знаний от авторитета. Именно эта система повсеместно признана истинной, и против нее могут выступать только глупые спорщики. К примеру, современные космические корабли летают в космос, и когда ученые говорят, что они побывали на обратной стороне Луны, люди слепо верят их россказням, потому что признают авторитет современных ученых. Люди принимают за чистую монету все то, что говорят эти авторитеты. Но когда дело касается ведических истин, людям внушают, что они не должны верить в них. Даже если они признают их, они интерпретируют эти истины по-своему. Каждый хочет воспринимать ведическое знание непосредственно, но по глупости отвергает его. Таким образом, сбитый с толку человек может верить одному авторитету - ученому, - но при этом отвергать авторитет Вед. Это привело людей к деградации.

В этом стихе авторитет говорит о Шри Кришне как об изначальной Личности Бога, изначальном Нарайане. Даже такой имперсоналист, как Ачарйа Шанкара, сказал в начале своего комментария к «Бхагавад-гите», что Нарайана, Личность Бога, находится за пределами материального творения.* Вселенная - одно из материальных творений, но Нарайана трансцендентен к этим материальным атрибутам.

* *нарайанах паро 'вйактад
андам авйакта-самбхавам
андасйантас тв име локах
сапта двипа ча медини*

_(«Бхагавад-гита-бхашйа» Шанкары)_

Бхишмадева принадлежит к числу двенадцати махаджан, сведущих в принципах трансцендентной науки. Он утверждет, что Господь Шри Кришна - изначальная Личность Бога. Это же подтверждает даже имперсоналист Шанкара. Все другие ачарьи также подтверждают это положение, и поэтому невозможно не признать Господа Шри Кришну изначальной Личностью Бога. Бхишмадева говорит, что Он - изначальный Нарайана. Это подтверждает и Брахмаджи в «Бхагаватам» (10.14.14). Кришна есть изначальный Нарайана. В духовном мире (Ваикунтхе) существует бесчисленное количество Нарайан, и все Они - одна и та же Личность Бога. Все Они считаются полными экспансиями изначальной Личности Бога, Шри Кришны. Первая форма Господа Шри Кришны сначала распространяет Себя, принимая форму Баладевы, а уже Баладева распространяется во множество других форм, таких, как Санкаршана, Прадйумна, Анируддха, Васудева, Нарайана, Пуруша, Рама и Нрисимха. Все эти экспансии - та же вишну-таттва, а Шри Кришна - изначальный источник всех полных экспансий. Поэтому Он есть изначальная Личность Бога. Он творец материального мира и господствующее Божество (Нарайана) на всех планетах Ваикунтхи. Поэтому Его деятельность среди людей - нечто вроде иллюзии, и Господь говорит в «Бхагавад-гите», что, не понимая, насколько сложна Его деятельность, глупцы считают Его одним из людей.

Причина замешательства, которое вызывает Шри Кришна, в том, что и внутренняя, и внешняя Его энергии воздействуют на третью, которая называется пограничной энергией. Живые существа - это экспансии Его пограничной энергии, и потому их иногда вводят в заблуждение то внутренняя, то внешняя энергии. Иллюзия, вызываемая внутренней энергией, дает Шри Кришне возможность распространить Себя в бесчисленное количество Нарайан и обмениваться трансцендентным любовным служением или принимать его от живых существ в трансцендентном мире. При помощи же экспансий Своей внешней энергии Он Сам нисходит в материальный мир, появляясь среди людей, полубогов или животных, чтобы восстановить Свои забытые отношения с живыми существами в различных формах жизни. Однако такие великие авторитеты, как Бхишма, по Его милости не подвержены этой иллюзии....

----------


## Джая д.д

*Продолжение*

Харе Кришна. Прежде чем рассказывать об этом стихе, мне хотелось несколько слов сказать о том, в чем суть в целом Первой песни "Шримад-Бхагаватам". Чтобы понять смысл какого-то стиха, нужно очень хорошо понимать контекст, в котором он сказан. Для этого нужно понимать контекст всего "Шримад-Бхагаватам", куда ведет это произведение, какой смысл в целом "Шримад-Бхагаватам" и каждой отдельной главы или каждой песни. Первая песнь "Шримад-Бхагаватам" – это одна из лотосных стоп Кришны и весь "Шримад-Бхагаватам" раскрывает абхидейа-таттву или принцип того, что должен делать человек для реализации истины или Верховной Личности Бога. "Шримад-Бхагаватам" объясняет каковы наши обязанности в отношениях с Кришной. И это процесс, это путь, который человек должен пройти и этот путь должен где-то начинаться. Подобно тому, как "Шримад-Бхагаватам" начинается с первой песни, именно в этом месте, которое определяется вехой Первой песни, начинается наш путь к Богу. В конечном счете, как говорил Шрила Прабхупада, мы должны вернуться назад к Богу или вперед к Богу (?) неважно, главное – что мы должны к Нему вернуться. Но где начинается этот процесс? Он начинается в первой песни „Шримад-Бхагаватам” и вехой, отсчитывающей наш первый шаг по направлению к Богу является появление в сердце человека веры.

*Шраддха*, или вера – это первый проблеск духовного сознания в сердце человека. Сейчас наше сознание в материальном состоянии скрыто под спудом обломков грязи, каких-то там воспоминаний, самскар, - очень много всего. Но когда появляется вера, это что-то вроде искорки. Груда хлама, накопившияся в нашем сердце, ее надо сжечь в какой-то момент, с этим хламом мы не сможем вернуться обратно к Богу. Иногда люди думают, что они могут вернуться к Богу со всем своим хламом, что вот он я, а вот мой хлам. Нет. Чтобы прийти к Богу, нужно прийти с пустыми руками, чистым, полностью предавшийся ему. И не волнуйтесь, в духовном мире всякого хлама достаточно, вернее, все то, что необходимо, там есть. Не бойтесь, что вам нужно ванну отсюда перетащить любимую или еще что-то. Хлам нужно оставить здесь. Как оставить здесь этот хлам, который у нас накопился? Есть только один метод – сжечь. Облить бензином и сжечь. 

_Преданное служение_ – это в сущности, большой костер, который мы пытаемся в сердце разжечь. Но этот большой костер начинается с маленькой искры. И маленькая искра, которая появляется в сердце человека, – это иска веры. Вся первая песнь об этом – о том, что такое вера и каким образом вера проявляется в человеке. Потому что вера не может быть просто формальной. Вера – это большая вещь во всех религиозных движениях. Всюду везде люди говорят: верь, верь, поверь, поверь ... "Шримад-Бхагаватам", прежде всего первая песнь, объясняет что значит верить. Верить значит предаться, в сущности, капитулировать. Поверить значит в конце концов отказаться от привычки полагаться на самого себя. В этом заключается сущность внутренняя шраддхи. 
Если мы будем смотреть на первую песнь сквозь эту призму, мы сможем понять гораздо больше. В противном случае, если мы не будем понимать о чем все это, "Шримад-Бхагаватам" будет представляться нам клубком каких-то историй, одна история идет за другой, непонятно как они связаны, мы уже забыли с чего все началось, куда все идет и нужен детектив, который все это распутает. Но первая песнь об этом. Давайте вспомним с чего начинается первая песнь. Она начинается с того, что мудрецы в лесу Наимишаранья задают вопросы Суте Госвами. И что значит сам этот акт, того, что я задаю кому-то вопросы? Это значит вера. Это значит, что я в него верю. Это значит, что я знаю, что есть человек, который может мне сказать истину. Эти мудрецы, которые сидели около жертвенного костра и как они сами сказали: „Мы уже закоптились все от этого жертвенного костра, мы почернели, мы долго что-то делаем. В конце концов мы полностью запутались. Увидели тебя. Скажи нам правду.” Еще раз, вера значит предание себя. Вера значит доверие и доверие значит, что я спрашиваю у кого-то и, спрашивая у кого-то, я одновременно с этим говорю ему: „Я готов делать то, что ты скажешь.” Потому что в противном случае в вере не будет смысла. Если я говорю „Да, хорошо, я верю, а потом иду своим путем, то это значит, что настоящей веры нет. С этой сцены, открывающей "Шримад-Бхагаватам", собственно она - ключ к пониманию всего того, что происходит в первой песни "Шримад-Бхагаватам". Потому что что происходит дальше? Дальше мы видим как Сута Госвами начинает отвечать мудрецам Наимишараньи и он формулирует этот основополагающий принцип:

*са ваи пумсам паро дхармо
йато бхактир адхокшадже
 ахаитукй апратихата
йайатма супрасидати*

Что человек не может быть счастлив ... И это тоже еще один важный момент – с чего начинается вера? Вера начинается с вопроса: „Почему я несчастен?” Вера начинается с понимания того, что я отдаю себе отчет в том, что кто-то может мне сказать как стать счастливым. В конце концов люди бы никогда не обрели никакую веру, если бы все были счастливыми тут. Иногда люди жалуются на Кришну, почему Кришна такой плохой и почему Он устроил так много страданий здесь. Да потому что Кришна хорошо знает нас с вами и Он знает, что никто бы не пошевельнулся, не сделал бы ни шагу по направлению к Нему, если бы все было хорошо. НИКОГДА!!! Поэтому вера всегда начинается со страданий – с чем вас и поздравляю – и она приводит к поиску человека. Она приводит человека к тому, что он встает на путь и начинает искать и в конце концов, идя по этому пути, он должен обязательно прийти к тому, кто скажет ему как найти истину. Йасйа прасадад бхагават-прасадо йасйапрасадан на гатих куто 'пи – что нет другого способа, что нет другой вещи обрести милость Кришны, кроме как найдя того, кто может соединить с Кришной, через кого я милость могу получить. Поэтому мудрецы Наимишаранйи спрашивают: „Как нам стать счастливыми? Как всем стать счастливыми? Скажи универсальный рецепт.” И Сута госвами говорит: „Ну как стать счастливыми? Никак иначе нельзя стать счастливыми. Есть только один рецепт – это безоговорочная преданность Кришне.”

Дальше этот рассказ Суты Госвами естественным и очень хитрым образом приводит к другой истории, к истории кого? А? Не-не, еще не сразу про Махараджа Парикшита. Что там дальше-то идет в "Шримад-Бхагаватам"? Нарада и Вьясадева. Дальше опять та же самая сцена, та же самая история. Опять несчастный Вьясадева, сидит угрюмый, сидит у себя в Гималаях, написал много томов, счастья не обрел и опять приходит Нарада и опять тот же самый сюжет, та же самая завязка. Опять Вьясадев спрашивает: „Скажи мне почему я несчастен?” И опять Нарада начинает отвечать ему, говорить, что „Ты несчастен потому, что ты до конца не предался. Потому что в конце концов ты не принял Кришну полностью и до какой-то степени полагался на свои собственные силы.” Опять тот же самый сюжет. И дальше что происходит в "Шримад-Бхагаватам"? Дальше он начинает рассказывать постепенно как появился "Шримад-Бхагаватам" и, сответственно, он переходит к истории кого? Сначала Вьясадев, следуя тому, что велел ему Нарада – и внутри есть история самого Нарады и в истории Нарады опять то же самое – Нарада слушает мудрецов и в конце концов у него появляется безоговорочная вера. Эта безоговорочная вера делaет его Нарадой. Вьясадев слушается Нараду, он садится в трансе, он видит весь "Шримад-Бхагаватам" и дальше, отсюда, естественным образом, Сута Госвами переходит к рассказу об истории Парикшита. Он начинает историю Махараджа Парикшита с того, что Арджуна, полностью растерянный, спрашивает у Кришны: „Кришна, что мне делать? Кришна, я ничего не знаю. Что-то жарко стало... Брахмастра летит.” Опять тот же самый сюжет: Арджуна просит защиты у Кришны и Кришна говорит: „Я дам тебе любую защиту, предайся Мне, Я дам тебе защиту.” После того, как одна брахмастра ушла, следующую брахмастру выпустили и теперь уже Уттара бежит к Кришне и Уттара предается Кришне и она говорит Кришне: „Я предаюсь, Ты – Бог, яне знаю как стать счастливой, защити меня!” Кришна защищает Уттару. В конце концов к нему прибегает Кунти и Кунти говорит: „Ты – Бог, я предаюсь Тебе.” Опять та же самая история происходит в разных вариантах, в разных формах. 

В конце концов все это подводит нас к этой истории, которую мы читаем сейчас, когда, опять же, несчастный Юдхиштхира предается. Но на этот раз он предается Бхишме. И Бхишма ему говорит: „Вот Кришна. Предайся Кришне.” После этого, после долгих перепетий, всего остального, в конце конво, в самом конце „Шримад-бхагаватам”, мы опять видим ту же самую тему, когда Махараджа Парикшит спрашивает у быка: „Чего ты страдаешь?” Бык говорит: „Не знаю чего страдаю, полностью запутался.” Махараджа Парикшит ему говорит: „Ну, ясное дело, запутался, ты же религия, как тут не запутаться?!” И потом сам Махараджа Парикшит начинает страдать, сам Махараджа Парикшит совершает свой странный поступок и понимает, что теперь пришел его черед предаться Кришне....

----------


## Джая д.д

_Продолжение_


В каком-то смысле этот сюжет повторится в нашей с вами жизни, хотим мы этого или не хотим. Сейчас, пока у нас все хорошо или относительно хорошо, мы тут сидим, тут тепло, пушка работает, слушаем „Шримад-бхагаватам”, думаем: „Да, да, хорошо ...” В какой-то момент Кришна придет к нам и скажем: „А теперь проверим как вы выучили „Шримад-бхагаватам”. Поняли ли вы, что нужно сейчас, в этот момент делать? К кому нужно бежать, у кого нужно просить о защите, кому нужно предаваться и что нужно оставлять за собой.” Поэтому когда Шрила Прабхупада привез Первую песнь „Шримад-бхагаватам” на Запад, позже он говорил, что „Я не знаю смогу ли я написать что-то еще или нет еще, но все, что нужно я вложил в эту Первую Песню.” И на самом деле не только Шрила Прабхупада, Сута Госвами все, что нужно, вложил в Первую песнь. Махараджа Парикшит и Шукадева Госвами, хотя Шукадева Госвами еще не рассказчик Первой песни, Шукадева Госвами не начинает „Шримад-бхагаватам” в Первой песни, но Сута Госвами в Первую песнь вложил все, что нам нужно. И хотя духовный путь и начинается св предания, он в конце коцнов преданием и заканчивается. Эта первая песнь – ответ на самый важный вопрос, который нас всех мучит. Какой вопрос нас всех мучит с вами? – Почему я страдаю? Что делать, естественно, потом. Кто виновать тоже связан с этим вопросом. Первый вопрос „Кто виноват?”, а потом „Что делать?”, тоесть как расправиться с тем, кто виноват (смеется).

Ответ на вопрос „Почему я страдаю?” в конечном счете достаточно парадоксален. Если я хочу честно ответить на этот вопрос, то я страдаю из-за чего? Или из-за кого? Из-за Кришны, ясное дело. Он же сарва-карана-каранам. Как я в этом пандале давал перед Джанмаштами лекцию и рассказывал о том, как Васудева с Деваки страдали и из зала пришла испуганная записка: „Махарадж, в зале новые люди!!!” Махарадж, не рассказывайте всю правду! Не говорите как все на самом деле. Но на самом деле все именно так. Мы страдаем из-за Кришны. И это значит, что Ему мы уже должны предаться в конечном счете, потому что так как Он послал нам страдания, Он может нас избавить от них. 

И здесь об этом говорит Бхишмадев. История, которую мы сейчас читаем, это история горя, охватившего Юдхиштхиру после битвы. До начала битвы горе испытывал Арджуна. Кришна рассеял его горе „Бхагавад-гитой”. После окончания битвы горе начинает испытывать Юдхиштхира и он начинает винить во всем себя: „Я виноват во всем! Я виноват во всем!” Он начинает вспоминать как они убили Дроначарью и думает: „Ааа! Кришна мне сказал: „Скажи, что Ашваттама мертв!” И Юдхиштхира думает: „И я сказал: „Ашваттхама мертв!” и в результате этого Дроначарья отложил все свои оружия, сел в позу лотоса, застыл там, и его убили, когда он не сопротивлялся!” Юдхиштхира думает об этом. И Бхишму мы убили точно так же нечестным образом. Нечестным образом мы убили Карну, мы убили миллионы людей! И все миллионы людей убили нечестным образом!” Махараджа Юдхиштхира, будучи совестливым человеком, склонен преувеличивать свою роль в творении. Он приходит к Кришне, Кришна его утешает, а Махараджа Юдхиштхира говорит: „Ни за что! Ни за что! Я виноват! Я виноват!” И Кришна говорит: „Идем к Бхишме, пусть Бхишма утешит тебя.”

Что начинается дальше? Бхишма со слезами на глазах смотрит на Юдхиштхиру, Кришна находится подле него и Бхишма начинает говорить: „Вы перенесли страшные муки. Вы в своей жизни испытали множество несправедливости.” И он сам спрашивает: „Почему? Ведь вы же преданные! У преданных нет кармы?! Нет. У преданных нет кармы! Кармы у преданных нет!” 

*апрарабдхам-пхалам-папам
кутам-бхиджам-палонмукхам
краменаива пралийета
вишну-бхакти-рататманам.*

Буквально пару дней тому назад я цитировал этот стих на лекции в Юрлово. Это стих из „Падмы-пураны”, где говорится, что первым делом уходит какая карма? Прарабдха-карма. Нету у нас прарабдха-кармы, нету! Иногда мы, чтобы сделать приятное астрологам, говорим, что у преданных есть прарабдха карма. Нету у преданных прарабдха-кармы! Нету! Во-об-ще! В этом стихе ясно говорится: сначала уничтожается прарабдха-карма, потом уничтожается все остальное, потихонечко все остальное – более тонкие тенденции, более тонкая карма. Сначала уничтожается прарабдха-карма – страданий нету!!! 

И Бхишма смотрит на Махараджа Юдхиштхиру и говорит: „Как же так?! Вы-то почему страдали?! У вас-то никаких причин для страданий не было! Вы не грешили ничего ни в прошлой жизни, ни в этой жизни, вы абсолютно безгрешны, вы чистые преданные!!! Тем не менее, от начала и до конца вы страдали!!!” Только вы родились ... Где вы родились? – в лесу родились. Мало того, родились в лесу и что сразу случилось? – папа помер. Мало того, что папа помер, мама тоже померла. Мадри взошла на костер. Кунти, вдовая мать пятерых Пандавов, привела этих маленьких детей в Хастинапур и там их начали преследовать, там Дхритараштра их как мог только  с самого начала третировал, Дурйодхана, все остальное ... Не буду рассказывать Махабхарату, все ее знают. Но суть  в том, что Бхишма говорит: „Вы страдали. Почему вы страдали?” И дальше он дает политичный ответ, он никого не хочет обидеть, он не хочет сказать „Из-за Дурйодханы вы страдали”, он не хочет сказать „Из-за меня вы страдали”, потому что я на другой стороне был, он не хочет сказать, что „Из-за кармы вы страдали”. Он говорит: „Ну, время, ниего не поделаешь. Кали-йуга, страдали.” Но потом он потихоньку-потихоньку начинает говорить: „Ну какое время, ну причем тут время?! Время же равнодушно. Время не делает различия между хорошим и плохим. Почему время дает одним наслаждения, а другим страдания. И он говорит: „На самом деле за всем этим стоит Кришна. Он говорит: эша ваи бхагаван сакшад - этот Кришна, который тут сидит – и Кришна прямо рядом сидит, он показывает на Него - эша ваи бхагаван сакшад, Он – Сам Бхагаван! И Он все это устроил. Я не знаю шепчет это он на ухо Юдхиштхире, чтобы Он не услышал об этом или как он это говорит... Он говорит: „Он за всем этим стоит! И суть в том, что планы Его понять невозможно! Сколько бы ты ни пытался понять Его планы, планов Его не понять невозможно. Что нужно делать? Принять.” 

На самом деле, вывод, который делает Бхишмадев, - печальный для нас с вами вывод, но единственно правильный вывод - это то, что в конечном счете мы должны принять. И вера означает принятие. Шрила Прабхупшада весь комментарий к этому стиху посвящает этому принципу принятия. Какой вывод или какое решение всех наших проблем? Решение всех наших проблем заключается просто в том, что мы должны принять Бога и все. Когда мы примем Бога, все проблемы разрешатся. Но в начале должно стоять это принятие и принятие значит я безоговорочно принимаю. Это сделает качество моей жизни иным. Я принимаю, что все это приходит от Бога, от Тебя это было. Все хорошее приходит от Бога, и все плохое тоже приходит от Бога. И если я преданный, я не должен ожидать, что у меня все будет хорошо. Люди думают: «Зачем становиться преданным?!» Они понимают: «Ну ладно, я могу стать преданным, если надо Харе Кришна Харе Кришна делать... если Тебе так надо, но Ты тогда тоже позаботься обо мне.» Но суть-то в том, что вера заключается не  в том, что я принимаю, потому что мне что-то надо, потому что я что-то жду. Вера заключается в том, что я принимаю, потому что иначе нельзя. И как только я принимаю, жизнь моя становится легкой. До тех пор, пока я принимаю с условиями, жизнь моя по-прежнему будет очень сложной. 

Есть хорошее сравнение, которое приводит один ачарья. Он сравнивает нашу жизнь с лодкой, а веру – с водой. Если пытаться на лодке плыть по суше, то будет очень сложно, правильно? Можно на лодке перемещаться по суше? Можно, да. Бурлаки знают как это делать. Для этого нужно впрячься в эту лодку и тащить ее. И когда веры нет, наша жизнь подобна этой лодке, которую мы сами тащим изо всех сил. Мы все с вами бурлаки. Но когда вера есть, это все равно, что наша лодка куда кладется? На воду, она начинает скользить, жизнь становится другой. Проблемы могут остаться, проблемы останутся, кто может это потвердить на своем опыте? (смех) Проблемы будут. Проблемы сами по себе не уходят, но они приобретают другое качество. Как Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит: «Для меня проблемы, которые Ты мне посылаешь, это экстаз мой, просто мой экстаз!» Если вера есть, то жизнь становится интересной.

Как вчера преданные приехали из Сочи и я разговаривал с ними и один преданный очень интересную вещь сказал. Я спрашивал у них как им понравилось обучение, еще что-то такое и они все удивительную вещь говорили. Там в Сочи начался курс очень важный, мы решили преподавать шастры по-другому, так, чтобы люди сразу же не просто изучали шастры, а брали на себя ответственность, давая их другим. И все говорили: «Да, наконец-то мы что-то получили, перспективы открылись, миссия, я понял все, я понял.» Один преданный ту же самую мысль очень хорошо сформулировал: «Ну до этого мы жили тут и как-то все было тишь, гладь, благодать, прасад вовремя, киртаны, все скучно, а вот после Сочи я понял, что духовная жизнь должна превратиться в духовную авантюру. И сразу же интересно стало.” В каком-то смысле, когда у человека появляется вера, вся жизнь превращается в духовную авантюру. Я начинаю предаваться Кришне и думаю: «Ну-ка интересно, что же из этого выйдет, каким образом Он будет реагировать на все это?!» И в конце концов Сам Кришна говорит: «Не бойся ничего. Предайся Мне, положись на Меня, Я тебя защищу! Потому что Я – Бог!» Бог значит, что Он находится везде и что Он может бесконечным образом взаимодействовать с бесконечным количеством живых существ. 

Я читал одну научную статью, там какой-то физик рассуждает о том, есть Бог или нету и он сам верующий. Он говорит: „Я поверил в Бога. Меня, конечно, окрестили, когда я младенцем был, но в результате изучения физики, я поверил  в Бога. Как я поверил в Бога? Когда я стал изучать вселенную как единую систему ...” Слушайте внимательно, это очень интересный момент, который он как физик открыл. „Я понял одну вещь.” Он там говорит одну вещь, во-первых, он изучал какие-то константы этого мира и известный факт, что если бы константы отличались на одну десятитысячную долю процента, по сравнению с тем, какие они сейчас, вселенная была бы нестабильной. Все физические константы таким образом устроены, что каким-то образом все это делает вселенную стабильной, все подогнано очень точно. Он говорит: „Дальше я понял еще одну вещь, изучая всю вселенную как единую систему, что в этой единой системе должен существовать механизм мгновенной передачи воли. Чтобы этот механизм управлялся, чтобы он существовал как единое целое, передача воли или реагирования на какой-то импульс должна быть мгновенной. Даже если из одного конца в другой конец вселенной импульс будет передаваться со скоростью света, то это будет мало и вселенная не сможет функционировать как следует. Изучая это, я понял-таки, что существует механизм мгновенной передачи импульса.” Иначе говоря, он говорит, что „В какой-то момент я понял, что кто-то за этим за всем стоит и что Он хочет во всех концах случается одновременно; что за всем тем, что мы видим, за всей той декорацией, которую мы видим, которая перед нами есть, Кришна специально создал этот мир для того, чтобы у нас была иллюзия, что мы тоже что-то значим. За всем этим Он стоит и все то, что Он хочет, то и происходит. За всем этим бесконечным разнообразием событий стоит Бог!” И этот человек говорит, что „Когда я все это понял, я все понял и в общем, Харе Кришна, я понял, что надо предаться.”

И смысл именно в этом. Кришна говорит: Я тебя защищу. В этом нет никаких сомнений, но для этого ты должен принять Меня. В любой момент Q приду к тебе на помощь, когда нужно и Я появлюсь перед тобой, Я сделаю все то, что нужно ...” Но все зависит от качества нашей веры. И качество нашей веры заключается в том, что от  Кришны я не должен ничего ожидать. Он меня защитит, но на самом деле настоящее качество веры, знание или принятие Кришны заключается в том, что я ничего от Него не жду, Мне ничего от Него не нужно: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Хочешь - убей меня, хочешь – спаси меня. Бхактивинода Тхакур объясняет это в своих бхаджанах: если Ты хочешь – Ты убьешь меня, а если Ты хочешь, Ты спасешь меня. – я все равно Твой, у меня нет другого выхода, моя природа такая. Вот оно, мое сердце и вот все, что у меня есть. Когда есть такая вера, Кришна приходит, появляется. Когда этой веры нет, проблемы, все время остаются проблемы....

----------


## Джая д.д

_Продолжение_


Есть хорошая история про качество веры. Однажды в Индии разразилась страшная засуха. Страшная, непомерная, совершенно жуткая засуха и должен был начаться сезон дождей, они не начинались, не начинались, жара стояла невыносимая, все изнывало от жары, умирало от жары. В конце концов жители какой-то деревни вместе собрались, пошли к местному брахману, к пуджари и сказали: „Сделай что-нибудь! В конце концов ну сколько можно?!!! Ты должен сделать что-то. Есть Бог или нету, сделай что-нибудь!” Он сказал: „Да, хорошо. Собирайтесь все, мы соберемся все вместе и устроим большую санкиртану: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Мы будем петь Святое Имя и просить у Кришны, чтобы Он послал дождь.” Они подумали: „Да, хорошая идея!” Они собрались все вместе в храм, много человек пришло, большая деревня была, пару тысяч человек пришло, они подумали: „Да, надо!”, потому что выхода все равно не было. Они все пришли и среди них был один человек, который пришел с зонтиком. Все на него смотрели и думали: „Что он, дурак, что ли?!!! Что он не смотрел на это солнце, что ли?!!! С зонтиком пришел...” Но они пришли, сели, стали петь: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе, помолились, все кончилось, потом окружили этого и сказали: “Ты чего, дурак, что ли? Ты чего с зонтиком пришел?!” Он выглядел совершенно глупо – человек пришел с зонтиком. Он говорит: „А как же без зонтика? Мы же Кришну просили, чтобы Он дождь прислал, значит дождь пойдет!” Они сказали: „Ну понятно, что надо верить, но не до такой же степени!!!” (смех) Они стали выходить из храма и тут небо затянулось тучами, пошел жуткий дождь, а человек раскрыл зонтик и пошел к себе домой. Все посмотрели на него и сказали: „Только благодаря тому, что он был среди нас, Кришна послал дождь. Кришна послал дождь, потому что он пришел с зонтиком, потому что он верил в это!”

Иначе говоря, качество нашей молитвы очень сильно зависит от качества нашей веры. Иногда люди спрашивают как чисто повторять Святое Имя и есть множество разных техник, чтобы чисто Его повторять, нужно очень сильно сосредоточиться на кончике носа и если прямо не спускать внимания с кончика носа, то все будет хорошо: Харе Кришна ... Главное, что внимание все время куда-то с кончика носа уходит. Или много других техник есть: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе ... Но на самом деле есть только один способ по-настоящему чисто повторять Святое Имя – это верить в то, что Кришна – Бог и в то, что Святое Имя неотлично от Самого Кришны. Если этой веры нет, то как бы вы ни старались, ничего не получится. Если нет ее, то все это бдует механическим процессом, ритуалом, какой-нибудь кавачей, которую мы повторяем: „Кришна, если Ты есть, так и быть, на всякий случай, спаси меня...” Но если мы верим, что Кришна – Бог, если мы верим, что Кришна неотличен от Его Святого Имени, то как мы сможем без сосредоточенности повторять Святое Имя? Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. 

И здесь Бхишма говорит: „Каким образом ты можешь понять, что с тобой происходит?” Вопрос вот собственно в чем, вот собственно в чем суть. Суть в том, что Махарадж Юдхиштхира, вольно или невольно, под благоприятным предлогом сопротивлялся плану Кришны. Кришна хотел, чтобы он стал царем, а Махараджа Юдхиштхира говорил: „Но я не достоин, ну какой я царь? Как я могу, я убил стольких людей хороших, Бхишму убил, и Дрону убил...” Кришна хотел, чтобы он стал царем и Бхишма ему говорит: „У тебя выхода другого нет, просто прими то, что от тебя Кришна хочет.” 

Иногда та же самая ситуация повторяется в нашей жизни, когда мы не принимаем, вольно или невольно, сознательно или бессознательно то, что посылает нам Кришна, не понимаем, что Кришна чего-то от нас во всех ситуациях хочет и что наша задача – просто сказать, что „Кришна, я принимаю все, я буду делать все, что я могу.”

Мне недавно один преданный написал письмо и говорит: „Вот, я не знаю что от меня Кришна хочет, там это не так и это не так и чего Он от меня хочет? ...Чего Он от меня хочет? Скажите мне! Я все буду делать.” Какой ответ на это? „Ты узнаешь, что Кришна от тебя хочет, ты все равно узнаешь, что Кришна от тебя хочет. Кришна все равно заставит тебя делать то, что нужно делать. Просто старайся внутри принять это. Чтобы понять что Кришна от тебя хочет, нужна одна вещь – внутреннее, глубокое принятие: что бы ни было, пусть будет как Ты хочешь, пусть все будет только так, как Ты хочешь. Иначе говоря, когда мы оказываемся в сложной ситуации, в какой-то очень сложной ситуации, когда с нами проблема, единственное, что нам нужно – это по-настоящему принять Кришну. Есть еще одна очень хорошая история, которая тоже иллюстрирует этот момент. 

Жил один купец в деревне и у него было 19 лошадей. Он умер, от него остался маленький сын, его богатство. Он написал завещание и в нем он написал: “Pоловину моих лошадей отдайте моему сыну, одну четвертую часть отдайте в местный храм, одну пятую часть отдайте моему верному слуге.” Старейшины собрались и стали думать как 19 лошадей разделить напополам. Они думали, думали, никак не могли понять. С самого начала, первое условие этого завещания уже невозможно было выполнить: половину моих лошадей нужно отдать моему сыну. Они ничего не могли понять. В конце концов две, три недели прошло и они вызвали мудреца из соседней деревни. Мудрец приехал на лошади и говорит: „Какая проблема?” Они говорят: „Половину лошадей нужно отдать сыну. Лошадей 19.” Он говорит: „А что может быть проще?” Тот говорит: „Но как?!!! Нельзя же лошадь перепилить пополам!” Он говорит: „Что же может быть проще?! Смотрите, я сейчас вас научу. Там 19 лошадей, вот еще моя, двадцатая, давайте ее туда прибавим. Поделим пополам, сколько получится? 10. Давайте отдадим 10 сыну, посмотрим что дальше получится. Сколько там нужно, одну четвертую в храм? Одна четвертая сколько будет? 5 лошадей. 5 лошадей отдадим в храм. Одну пятую слуге, сколько получается? 4 лошади. 4 лошади слуге, моя остается со мной, я поехал.” (смех)

Он уже стал уезжать, они закричал: „Эй, эй, подожди, подожди, объясни нам, пожалуйста, мы никак не могли эту проблему решить, объясни нам как тебе удалось решить ее?!” Он сказал: „Вы знаете, я вам сейчас объясню универсальный алгоритм, которым нужно пользоваться для решения всех проблем: вы туда прибавьте двадцатую лошадь. Эта 20-ая лошадь – Бог. Когда у вас есть проблема и вы бьетесь над ней, бьетесь, решить не можете, значит там чего-то недостает. Чего не достает там? Бога не достает. Вы Его туда прибавьте и все сразу решится.” Если есть какая-то проблема и вы не можете ее решить, это значит, что у вас что-то не достает, это значит, что в вашем сознании чего-то нет. Теперь вы прибавьте туда принцип Бога, то, что Бог стоит за всем этим и все, сразу же проблема решится очень легко. И это мой вам совет тоже, попробуйте. Если есть какая-то сложная проблема, вы не знаете как ее распутать, просто добавьте туда Кришну, пригласите Его туда в виде Святого Имени: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Потому что кто эту проблему создал? Он. Кто ее решить может? Тоже Он. Когда в нашем сознании будет Кришна, проблемы разрешаются. Поэтому здесь Бхишмадев говорит: эша ваи бхагаван сакшад – Он Сам – непосредственный Бог, Он пуман, Он - изначальный наслаждающийся, Он ади-нарайана – изначальный Нарайана, но что Он делает со всеми нами? Вводит нас в заблуждение Своей майей, Он просто ввел нас в заблуждение и любая майа рассеивается, когда мы принимаем Кришну как Бога. 

Я недавно читал один рассказ про Шрилу Прабхупаду очень интересный. Шрила Прабхупада проповедовал в Швеции и в шведском университете, в Упсале, после этого окружили какие-то люди и один студент стал доводить его разными вопросами: „Кто ты такой, сел на сиденье какое-то тут, говоришь тут ... воображаешь о себе ...” И Шрила Прабхупада не стал особенно себя защищать, потом тот начал говорить: „Кто такой ваш Кришна? Тоже мне Кришна какой-то, кто сказал, что Кришна – Бог?” Там долгая беседа была, очень любопытная как Шрила Прабхупада отбивался от этого негодяя. В конце концов, когда он стал говорит, что „Кто вам сказал, что Кришна Бог?” Шрила Прабхупада говорит: „Ну как, Сам Кришна говорит, что Он Бог в "Бхагавад-гите", все остальные говорят, что Он Бог.” Он говорит: „А, кто знает?” Шрила Прабхупада здесь говорит, что все проблемы людей и вся деградация начинается с того, что люди просто отвергли авторитет, что в конечном счете – единственное, что от нас требуется – это принять. Принять, что Кришна - Бог. 

В конце концов этот человек спорил, спорил, Шрила Прабхупада говорит: „А у тебя есть какой-то другой кандидат на эту роль? Ты мне скажи, пожалуйста, если не Кришна Бог, кто еще?” Он задумался, задумался и как-то отошел бочком, попятился и сказал: „Пусть они остаются со своим Кришной.” Но в конце концов, как здесь Шрила Прабхупада в комментарии говорит, что нам нужно? Нам нужно просто принять. Это принятие не слепое принятие, потому что мы принимаем то, что приняли великие авторитеты до нас, то, что люди, которые больше нас и лучше нас знают, приняли и мы принимаем это и сразу же, с самого первого момента принятия, мы сможем почувствовать, что жизнь наша стала лучше, стала гораздо более глубокой, потому что в тот самый момент, когда мы принимаем Кришну, жизнь наша превращается в духовную авантюру и сразу становится весело жить. Не так скучно становится жить, думаешь: „Чего, интересно, там Кришна еще приготовил, чтобы проверить мою веру?” Но один очень важный момент, который мне хотелось, чтобы мы вынесли отсюда из этой лекции – сила и чистота нашей веры проявляется в том, что мы ожидаем от Кришны. Чистая вера – это вера, которая ничего от Кришны не ожидает. Это вера, которая основана на том, что Кришна – Бог, а я – Его слуга. Эта вера позволяет человеку по-настоящему чисто повторять Святое Имя: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Все остальное, как называет Шрила Джива Госвами – сакаитава-бхакти или обманная, мошенническая бхакти. Акаитава-бхакти начинается с этой чистой веры. Ок. Есть еще ...? Да, Двиджа Кришна Прабху...

----------


## Джая д.д

*Вопрос: ...*

*Ответ:* С дождем проблема? А где твой зонтик? 
... (непонятно) 

*Ответ:* Ну как же нет, Двиджа Кришна? Нет. Дождь будет. Что такое дождь? В конечном счете дождь – это дождь милости Кришны и когда ... Глупо это отрицать, просто человек, который все время ... Проблема в том, что мы ожидаем милости в том виде, в каком мы ее хотим. Но милость Кришны приходит, просто она приходит иногда не в том виде, в каком мы ее хотим, в каком мы ее ожидаем. Мы не просто говорим: „Кришна, дай мне Твою милость.” Мы говорим: „Кришна, дай нам милость именно вот так, как я хочу, чтобы она была.” Первая проблема с этим утверждением заключается в том, что сами мы не знем что для нас лучше и какая милость для нас лучше. Кришна посылает дождь, Кришна посылает нам дождь Своей милости все время, мы все время под дождем этой милости, мы просто без зонтика ходим или наоборот с зонтиком...

_Вопрос: ..._

_Ответ:_ Я не слышал...

*ашлишйа ва пада-ратам пинашту мам
адршанан марма-хата кароту ва
йатха татха ва видадхату лампато
мат-прана-натхас ту са эва напарах*

*(Повторяет вопрос):* Почему только в последнем стихе Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху или Шримати Радхарани (потому что это стих, который произосит Шримати Радхарани) только в последнем стихе вырывается эта отчаянная молитва: „Что бы Ты со Мной ни сделал, что бы Ты Мне ни послал, я все равно всегда буду оставаться Твоей?”

*Ответ:* Потому что до этого надо дорасти, потому что так или иначе человеку сложно с этим смириться. Потому что с самого начала у человека язык такое сказать не повернется. И Кришна, соответственно, поступает соответствующим образом: вначале Он дает нам все хорошее, потом Он начинает потихоньку посылать нам какие-то испытания. Вначале, когда преданный приходит, все сразу становится хорошо, правильно, у него? Все так замечательно, вообще просто „Ух! Харибол!” И поэтому с самого начала Чайтанья Махапрабху говорит: чето-дарпана-марджанам бхава-маха-давагни-нирвапанам – лесной пожар, в котором мы горим, становится меньше. Но потом, когда уже анандам-буддхи-вардханам, вот там уже интересные вещи начинают случаться. А вначале, когда просто лесной пожар гаснет, то там все хорошо. До этого состояния надо дорасти, тоесть, в сущности, в каком-то смысле это все - выражение разной бхавы или разного настроения, разной степени предания себя. 

*Вопрос: ...*

*Ответ:* Мы с самого начала должны отчетливо понимать, что в конце нам нужно будет это произнести все равно. И в какой-то момент, еще раз, если у нас вера есть... Вера значит что я принимаю все то, что Кришна посылает. Я могу не понимать почему Он это присылает, но вера значит, что у меня нет обиды на Кришну. Степень моей обиды на Кришну – это проявление моего атеизма, моего отвержения или неприятия Кришны. Вера означает ... Есть две вещи, которых Кришна тоже говорит, что есть две вещи, которые характеризуют по-настоящему верующего или духовного человека: это вера и благодарность. Если у меня есть вера, то значит есть благодарность. И наоборот, атеизм проявляется тоже в двух ликах или наш эгоизм проявляется в двух ликах или в двух формах: как недоверие и обида. Если мы заглянем вглубь своего сердца и зададим себе этот вопрос: „До какой степени я верующий, а до какой степени я атеист?”, то ответом на это будет именно то, насколько у меня присутствует какая-то обида и насколько у меня есть недоверие. И наоборот, если в моем сердце живет вера и благодарность, то значит я – верующий человек. И хотя этот последний, отчаянный стих, когда человек говорит, что я Твой, всегда Твой, при любых обстоятельствах Твой, он идет в самом конце, это высшее проявление, но это не значит, что мы должны откладывать его куда-то. В конце концов нам нужно будет это принять. С нами может завтра все, что угодно произойти. "Шримад-Бхагаватам" начинается с этого, с таких сцен, про которых надо писать записки: „Махарадж, тут же новые люди в зале! (смеется)” Он с этого начинается. Царица Кунти молит: „Пожалуйста, посылай мне несчастья, Кришна!” ... „Махарадж, тут же новые люди, нельзя же так!” 

*Вопрос: ...*

*Ответ:* Есть, конечно. Есть такие примеры. Но в этом случае Кришна хочет его еще больше вдохновить. Это же все на самом деле, когда все эти ... Человек может быть в экстазе. Кришна видит такого человека и думает: „Ну надо же, в экстазе вообще, дай-ка Я сделаю его экстаз еще сильней!” (смех) Кришна же хочет все время анандам-буддхи-вардханам, чтобы этот экстаз все время увеличивался. Шрила Прабхупада - пример такого преданного, он всегда был в экстазе, Кришна его экстаз постоянно увеличивал. Когда разорилось его дело, его аптека, в которую он вкладывал все, разворовали его сотрудники, пожар произошел и еще что-то, Шрила Прабхупада пришел в экстаз еще больший, чем он был до этого. Потом, дальше, экстаз его увеличивался постоянно, он расрпространял „Baack to Godhead”, корова пришла, забодала его и так далее. Очень воодушевляющие примеры, которые ... Но в конце концов экстаз реально увеличивался, потому что Шрила Прабхупада отчетливо видел за всем этим Кришну, он видел каким образом Кришна ведет, каким образом Кришна стоит. 

Я тоже недавно удивительную историю прочитал, я раньше не читал ее про Шрилу Прабхупаду. Одна состоятельная женщина пожертвовала участок земли во Вриндаване, на котором сейчас построен „Кришна-Баларам Мандир”, ее зовут Гита Шараф. Ее муж, он хотел пожертвовать этот участок, но хотел переднюю часть оставить для себя, чтобы там магазины построить. Он подумал: „Свамиджи построит храм, туда много людей будет приходить, а мы там магазины построим.” Вначале, когда они пожертвовали этот участок, они пожертвовали весь участок, но переднюю часть оставили за собой. Потом, когда стали строить и муж уехал куда-то, Шрила Прабхупада вызвал эту женщину и говорит: „Слушай,ну зачем тебе это, отдай нам все, потому что ну как же получается, что вход у нас будет откуда-то сбоку, нам нужны красивые ворота. Отдай все.” Она подумала: „Свамиджи прав, надо ему отдать все.” И пока мужа не было, а земля на ней была записана, она все отдала с риском для своих ... Слушайте что дальше было, дальше была очень интересная история. Муж ее умер, но не сразу (смеется), у нее появилась страшная, очень сильная привязанность к Шриле Прабхупаде, огромное, полное доверие к нему и очень тесные отношения к нему. Однажды она пришла к Шриле Прабхупаде, уже перед самым концом, перед его уходом, где-то в 1976 году и был даршан, много людей вокруг, ученики его сидели, Шрила Прабхупада сделал знак, чтобы все ушли. Они остались наедине. Она сказала об этом буквально недавно, пару лет тому назад она рассказала об этой истории, никто об этом до этого не знал. Они остались вдвоем в комнате. Шрила Прабхупада посмотрел на нее и сказал: „Я очень тебе благодарен за то, что ты это сделала. Этот шаг твой, твоей преданности, очень много значит в глазах Кришны. Поэтому я скажу тебе то, что я никому никогда не говорил.” Шрила Прабхупада сказал ей, что „Сам Кришна послал меня, что я пришел из духовного мира, прислал меня сюда, чтобы я исполнил миссию. Теперь моя миссия подходит к концу и ты была одним из инструментв моей миссии, поэтому Кришна очень и очень благодарен тебе.” Когда он говорил это, у него слезы текли из глаз и она говорит: „Я до сих пор это помню. В тот момент, когда он это сказал, что Кришна послал меня сюда для того, чтобы я исполнил Его миссию, я почувствовала, я увидела присутствие Кришны. Занавесь майи куда-то отодвинулся и я почувствовала себя в духовном мире, я почувствовала себя наедине с Ним, я весь этот план увидела.”

Так что, если даже у человека сильный энтузиазм, Кришна помогает ему свой энтузиазм усилить. Шрила Прабхупада пример тому.

*Вопрос:* Может ли преданный справиться с таким препьятствием как болезнь ума?

*Ответ:* Может. Безусловно может, хотя это очень сложно, сложнее, чем, скажем, болезнь физического тела. Но может и примеры этого есть. Если человек при этом с огромной верой повторяет Харе Кришна, то он может полностью выйти за пределы своих проблем. Я видел это, видел как люди ... Это очень странное ощущение, когда находишься рядом с ними. С одной стороны у них все равно остается этот искаженный ум, ум, на который отпечаталась их карма, он все равно остается каким-то искаженным, но при этом за ними начинаешь ощущать самого человека, который при этом остается так сказать незатронутым этим умом. Это сложнее гораздо, понятно, что ... и Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что не нужно особенно сумасшедших приглашать сюда, но у меня есть один пример перед глазами. Очень странный человек, в высшей степени странный. Когда он пришел к преданным, он толком говорить даже не мог. Замедленное развитие, он взрослый, здоровый мужик, но у него состояние пятилетнего мальчика, ум у него немножко какой-то такой странный, замедленный. Причем даже не просто пятилетнего мальчика, а пятилетнего мальчика с отставанием в развитии. Еле-еле говорил. И я из года в год приезжаю в один и тот же город и он приходит и я наблюдаю что с ним происходит. Но при этом он как-то уцепился за преданных и так или иначе, несмотря ни на что повотряет мантру, умудрился даже сдать экзамен, ответить на тринадцать вопросов, я уж не знаю как он ответил. Что видно – видно, что все равно этот ум остался, немножечко странный, замедленный и не то, что он стал там каким-то вдруг философом, хотя я думаю, что со всеменем станет, у него еще все впереди, но при этом какое-то внутреннее здоровье скзвозь это нездоровье умственное просвечивает. Видно, что в общем-то, человек преодолел эту болезнь. Можно как бы напрямик к нему обращаться и общение происходит на другом уровне, не просто на уровне ума или речи, как-то видно, его реакции, все остальное они очень здоровые, несмотря на то, что ум по-прежнему не совсем может быть, там есть какая-то форма у него, которая получилась в результате. Так что человек может, если у него есть сильная вера и он повторяет мантру. И видно – он счастливый-счастливый, не потому что сумасшедший, а просто счастливый. Когда он пришел, он очень угрюмый был. Так что можно. Ок, спасибо большое. Шрила Прабхупада ки! Джая! Гаура-премананде! Харибол!

----------


## Джая д.д

*ЛЕКЦИЯ ВТОРАЯ - Москва (12.10.2008) Бхагавад Гита 4.33*

Я прочитаю очень важный стих, это стих из четвертой главы „Бхагавад-гиты”, которая называется „Божественное знание”. Этот стих завершает раздел четвертой главы, в котором Кришна говорит о том, что так или иначе каждый человек совершает жертвоприношение. Так или иначе каждый человек занят какой-то ягьей, кто-то задерживает дыхание, занимаясь пранаямом, кто-то занимается йогой, совершает какие-то аскетические подвиги, кто-то ухаживает за своими детьми, кто-то живет вместе с женой и пытается строить вместе отношения – это очень большое жертвоприношение, - кто-то пытается заниматься духовной практикой. Подводя итог всему этому, Кришна формулирует очень важный принцип, который поможет нам понять куда нужно направить энергию нашего жертвоприношения. Так или иначе наша жизнь построена на жертве – мы отказываемся от чего-то ради чего-то другого и это уже жертва. Придя сюда, в этот храм, мы отказались от каких-то других дел - это уже жертва. Кришна формулирует общий фундаментальный принцип, который объясняет нам в каком направлении должна быть построено наша жизнь, к чему мы в конце концов должны стремиться и к чему в конце концов должны привести все наши жертвы. Потому что человек может совершать жертвы всю свою жизнь и в конце концов оказаться у разбитого корыта, напрасно пожертвовав чем-то. Чтобы не оказаться в таком положении, мы очень хорошо должны знать что имеет по этому поводу сказать Сам Верховный Господь, Шри Кришна. Итак, 33 стих из четвертой главы "Бхагавад-гиты":
шрейан дравйа-майад йаджнадж

*джнана-йаджнах парантапа
 сарвам кармакхилам партха
джнане парисамапйате*

*(Обратите внимание на это последнее слово, джнане парисамапйате.)*

*ПЕРЕВОД:* О покоритель врагов, жертвоприношение, совершенное в знании, лучше, чем просто принесение в жертву материальной собственности. Но в конечном счете все жертвенные обряды должны привести человека к трансцендентному знанию, о сын Притхи.**

*КОММЕНТAРИЙ:* Все жертвоприношения предназначены для того, чтобы помочь человеку обрести совершенное знание, освободиться от материальных страданий и в конце концов получить доступ к любовному служению Верховному Господу (то есть к деятельности в сознании Кришны). Однако во всех жертвоприношениях заключена некая тайна, в которую необходимо проникнуть. Жертвоприношения могут принимать разные формы, в зависимости от веры того, кто их совершает. И если вера человека основана на духовном знании, он намного превосходит тех, кто просто жертвует свою материальную собственность: если человек, совершающий жертвоприношения, не обладает истинным знанием, его деятельность материальна и не приносит ему духовного блага. Вершиной истинного знания является сознание Кришны -* высшая форма духовного знания. Тот, кто совершает жертвоприношения, не обладая знанием, действует на материальном уровне. Духовной его деятельность станет только тогда, когда он будет совершать жертвоприношения, руководствуясь духовными принципами. В зависимости от уровня сознания людей, совершающих жертвоприношения, их деятельность относится либо к категории карма-канды (деятельности ради ее плодов), либо к категории гьяна-канды (философских поисков истины). В любом случае лучше, если целью и венцом нашей деятельности является трансцендентное знание.
*******

Это очень важный стих для каждого из нас. Кришна говорит, что есть люди, которые жертвуют какой-то материальной собственностью, принцип ягьи или жертвоприношения универсален. Никто не смог прожить эту жизнь, чтобы не пожертвовать чем-то. Может быть человек и хочет прожить всю жизнь только, чтобы ему жертвовали, но так не получается. Ягья, или закон, принцип жертвы, положен в основу этого мира и никто не может нарушить этот закон. Однако, Кришна делает очень важное замечание, Он говорит, что в конце концов сарвам кармакхилам партха. Сарвам кармакхилам значит наша деятельность - вся наша деятельность и сарвам – опять же Он говорит вся, джнане парисамапйате – вся наша деятельность ... Джнане парисамапйате значит, что она становится совершенной, завершается или приводит к такому результату, к которому она должна приводить, если она порождает в нашем сердце знание, джнане парисамапйате. Если знание приходит в конце концов, - и мы через несколько секунд будем говорить о том, что значит это знание, которое должно прийти к нам, - то тогда наша деятельность была не напрасна, тогда жертвы наши засчитываются нам, тогда жизнь наша прожита не напрасно, тогда мы что-то обрели. 

В "Бхагавад-гите" Кришна формулирует этот очень важный принцип, что есть одна вещь, которая всегда остается с душой, все остальное душа теряет. В конце концов этот мир – это мир потерь, в этом мире ничего нельзя сохранить. Как бы крепко мы ни держались за что-то в этом мире, мы можем быть уверены в том, что в какой-то момент Хари украдет это у нас, потому что Хари значит вор. Я не скажу кто такой Хари, те, кто знает, пусть знают, те, кто еще не знают, пусть будут спокойными. Так или иначе в этом мире люди пытаются держаться за что-то, но сохранить ничего материального мире не удается, невозможно! В конце концов черту под всеми нашими достижениями проводит неумолимая смерть. Но есть одна вещь, которую человек может сохранить. Это одна вещь: 

*нехабхикрама-нашо 'сти
пратйавайо на видйате
 св-алпам апй асйа дхармасйа
трайате махато бхайат
[Бг 2.40]*


– остается с нами всегда. Это духовное знание, его никто у нас отнять не может. Поэтому в Упанишадах говорится, что если у человека есть духовное знание, то он самый богатый, а если у него нет духовного знания, то он нищий, какой бы большой у него ни был банковский счет. Потому что он нищий! Все то,что мы можем приобрести в этом мире помимо духовного знания, оно в конце концов предназначено не для нас. Это все, в конце концов какие-то возможности для нашего тела, но даже тело наше – „тю-тю, прощай!”, даже оно временное. Но есть одна вещь, которая нужна нам и поэтому Кришна говорит: если ты работаешь ради чего-то (а мы все работаем), то в конце концов ты должен заработать что-то для себя и это что-то – духовное знание, джнане парисамапйате. Сарвам кармакхилам партха – твоя карма принесет что-то только тогда, если она породит знание.

Тут это очень важный и очень интересный принцип и мы должны понять какое же знание мы должны обрести. Люди хотят знания – люди ходят на курсы, люди ходят на тренинги, люди погружаются во что-то, люди приходят сюда, в это наше с вами заведение, чтобы получать какое-то знание, но что Кришна подразумевает под знанием? Потому что Шрила Прабхупада очень интересным образом объясняет этот стих и чуть-чуть попозже я буду говорить как хитро он это объясняет, какая идея за всем этим стоит. Есть некое знание, которое также у нас невозможно отобрать и это знание не информация. Потому что если бы под знанием подразумевался набор информации, то это тоже уходит. В конце концов маленький ребенок, когда он рождается, даже если мы верим в теорию реинкрарнации, он ничего не понимает. Он может быть даже ребенком-индиго, все равно ничего не понимает, ему все равно нужно с самого начала учиться, пусть он быстрее учится, если он индиго, но ему все равно нужно говорить „ма-ма, па-па”, а потом „2х2=4”. 

Кришна имеет ввиду нечто другое. Это то, о чем говорят Упанишады, то трансцендетное знание, о котором говорится в Ведах и это нечто в высшей степени важное для всех нас, что мы должны понять. И чтобы понять что подразумевается под этим, опять же, нужно обратиться к этой главе и в частности к этому стиху. Кришна говорит: это нечто, приходящее к человеку в результате жертвоприношения. Если его жертвоприношение, как объясняет Шрила Прабхупада, основано на знании, то в конце концов это знание приходит в него и становится частью его неотъемлмой природы, частью его природы, которую невозможно будет у него никогда отобрать. Это знание, которое должно прийти к нам, противоположно невежеству, в котором обычно пребывают все живые существа. Невежество, в котором пребываем мы все, авидья, - та самая авидья, которая является нашим главным врагом и главной причиной наших страданий – это невежество ложного эго. 

Великая наука жертвоприношения – это постепенный путь, который подводит человека к пониманию того, что ему нужно принести в жертву, что он должен бросить в костер, что в этом костре должно сгореть. В этом костре должно сгореть наше ложное я, наше ложное эго. Когда оно сгорит, душа, свободная от оболочки ложного, искусственного эго, станет чистой и обладающей знанием. На самом деле Кришна очень хитрый и Кришна знает, что если начать с этого ... Я сам боюсь. Я смотрю на этот зал с необычайным напряжением и думаю: „Когда же люди уходить начнуть?” (смеется) Потому что если бы самого начала человеку сказать, что конечной целью всех твоих усилий должна быть свобода от собственного я, потому что что такое ложное эго? Это свобода от моего я – люди убегут. Я понимаю, что вы воспитанные, поэтому, чтобы не обижать меня, вы не убегаете. Но человеку очень сложно отказаться от своего я. Отказаться от чего-то другого – ради Бога! Поэтому Кришна здесь говорит, что естественно, есть люди, которые отказываются от своих материальных вещей, особенно, когда тут устраивается жертвоприношение, бросить там несколько пшеничных зерен – да ради Бога, хоть мешок пшеницы высыпим, не жалко. Кришна говорит, что этот дравья-ягья или принесение в жертву материальных вещей – это хоршо только потому, что это первый шаг. Но если мы думаем, что этот первый шаг является последним шагом, то мы глубоко заблуждаемся. В конечном счете что Кришна от нас хочет? Кришна от нас хочет, чтобы мы принесли в жертву свое ложное эго, потому что именно ложное я или авидья должна сгореть в огне жертвоприношения....

----------


## Джая д.д

_Продолжение_

Культура жертвоприношений или агьи существовала повсюду на земле. Если мы будем читать Библию, в книгах Ветхого завета, везде мы будем натыкаться на это слово всесожжение. Там жертвоприношение иногда называется всесожжение. Обратите внимание на это слово – все-сожжение. Значит что оно должно сжечь в конце концов? Все! Тоесть, все наше ложное я. Там очень много об этом говорится, там нужно барана принести или ягненька ... В Ветхом завете та же самая аллегория или та же самая метафора переносится на жертву, которую совершил Иисус Христос. Эта жертва прославляется как нечто в высшей степени ценное для нашего спасения. Но на самом деле если мы будем думать над смыслом этой жертвы или над смыслом самой трагедии Иисуса Христа и Нового завета, мы поймем, что в общем-то он сделал это не просто ради нас, а чтобы подать нам пример. Опять боюсь, что все убегать сейчас начнут. Не имеется ввиду опять же буквальное следование или подражание тому, что он сделал, но смысл-то жертвы, которая, опять же, была во всех культурах... Возьмем мы древнегреческую культуру, возьмем мы культуру племени Майа, даже в племени Майа и то знали, что нужно совершать жертвы. Везде было это поняние жертвы, но только в Ведах объясняется очень хорошо, что это реально значит. Реально это значит, что мы должны избавиться от невежества, которое замучило нас. 

Есть хорошая арабская поговорка, чтобы понять что такое ложное эго. Ложное эго – это тот самый дух соперничества, который живет в каждом из нас. У эго есть две части. Эго значит я и у него есть безвредная часть. Эго значит я, значит я должен понимать что я делаю. Например, я сейчас сижу перед вами, я сижу на этом смешном кресле и у меня должно быть определенное эго. Если у меня не будет никакого эго, то я подумаю: „Чего я тут делаю?” У меня должно быть определенное эго, которое дает мне возможность понять что я должен делать. Мое я – это в сущности, понимание того что я должен делать или какую роль я должен играть. В этом нет ничего дурного. У женщины должно быть женское эго. Если у женщины мужское эго, то она одевает брюки и начинается ... Если у мужчины женское эго, то тоже у нас проблемы. Есть нормальное эго, когда мы в общем-то играем ту роль, которую мы должны играть в соответствие со своим положением. Но есть проблемная часть эго, которую нужно в конечном счете сжечь и эта проблемная часть эго – моя гордыня, мое желание стать лучше всех, мое желание так или иначе привлечь к себе внимание всех и каждого. 

У арабов есть хорошая поговорка, там говорится, что когда душа готовится появиться на свет, Бог шепчет ей на ухо одну мантру: „Ты самый лучший!” и потом всю свою жизнь мы пытаемся реализовать этот принцип: „Я самый лучший!” Мы повторяем эту мантру как минимум 64 круга в день. Как минимум. Спонтанно. Нас не нужно учить этому, не нужно на четках считать, не волнуйтесь, как минимум 64 в день. „Ты такой, ты сякой, ты самый лучший...” Более того, не только днем, ночью тоже! 24 часа в сутки эта мантра крутиться в нашей голове, в нашем сознании: „Ты самый лучший! Ты самый лучший!” 

Это странное представление, в несправедливости которого мы можем убедиться и убеждаемся каждый день, тем не менее мучит людей и портит жизнь людей! На самом деле именно это и является причиной невежества. Именно эта часть нашего ложного я, ложной природы, и является порочной частью, от которой мы должны избавиться. Сейчас современная жизнь заставляет человека все время идти именно в этом направлении, все люди бегут и каждый пытается всем доказать, что я самый лучший. Это дух соперничества, дух конкуренции развивается. Мы, слава Богу, Россия, еще отстает от этого от других далеко обогнавших нас стран. Но этот дух разрушает отношения между людьми, этот дух сеет раздоры, этот дух заставляет людей эксплуатировать друг друга, этот дух заставляет людей причинять друг другу боль. И Бог хочет только одну вещь от человека – чтобы человек отказался от этого. 

Говорится в Упанишадах, что когда Кришна сотворил человека, Он был очень счастлив, когда он появился. В Библии тоже об том говорится: когда Бог сознал человека, Он подумал: „Это хорошо!” Он не знал еще тогда что из этого выйдет. Но почему Бог обрадовался? Человек – это венец творения. На самом деле человеческая форма жизни – самая высшая форма жизни, нет ничего выше и ничего ценнее, чем человеческая форма жизни. Бог радуется, когда Он видит людей. Почему? Какое есть одно качество у человека, которое заставляет Бога радоваться, плясать от радости, от того, что люди есть, от того, что есть такая форма жизни? У человка есть одно преимущество: он может понять Бога. Так как он может понять Бога, Бог радуется. Когда есть кто-то, кто может нас понять, мы радуемся? Если кто-то нам ближе про кого мы знаем, что он попонимает нас, что он чувствует нас, что он может глубоко проникнуть внас. Правильно? Точно так же Бог радуется от того, что люди есть. Потому что в принципе человек может понять Бога. Но он отказывается понимать Бога, потому что он слишком занят, соревнуясь со всеми остальными. Потому что он слишком занят, пытаясь утвердить свое преимущество над всеми остальными. И вся система жертвоприношения предназначена для того, чтобы постепенно подвести человека к пониманию того, что он должен отказаться от этого. Ложное я, которое должно сгореть в огне жертвоприношения синим пламенем, является самым большим нашим врагом. Людям даже дравья-ягью трудно приносить. Здесь Кришна говорит, что дравья-ягью легко, но сейчас люди не привыкли к этому. Когда в России в первый раз проводили огненное жертвоприношение, мне рассказывали первые преданные. откуда-то взяли ящик бананов. Тогда бананы были в дефиците. Преданным раздали бананы и они сказали: „Что делать?” Они уже готовы сделать то, что нужно с бананами сделать (смех), но им сказали: „Бананы нужно положить в огонь.” Они сказали: „Это безумие! Как можно бананы класть в огонь! Бананы надо есть!” Когда Шрила Прабхупада в первый раз проводил жертвоприношение в Америке, он сказал, что нужно принести масло. Люди подумали, что масло очень дорогое и принесли ему маргарин, чтобы устроить ягью. Иначе говоря, людям жалко ... Они при этом сидели и думали, Малати вспоминала: „Я сидела, он наливал это, маргарин шипел, а я думала: „Какая напрасная трата добра, маргарина!” ....

----------


## Джая д.д

_Продолжение_

Людям трудно отказываться от чего-то, даже от мелочей, потому что мы жадные. Эта жадность человеческая в конечном счете основана на том, что у нас есть самое дорогое для нас. И если нам трудно отказываться даже от какого-то пустяка, если нам трудно отказываться даже от каких-то мелочей, то еще труднее человеку по-настоящему отказаться от свого ложного я. Но именно ложное я - и мы должны очень хорошо с вами понять - мешает мне жить. Именно это ложное я заставляет меня как я уже сказал, эксплуатировать, убивать, причинять страдания другим людям и это ложное я заставляет меня совершать все пороки, которые есть в этом мире. Принцип мира замечательно сформулирован в Ишопанишад. Мне хотелось буквально несколько слов сказать о первой мантре Ишопанишад в связи с эим стихом, тоже очень важный. Это все будет логически связано с тем, что мы увидим на видео.

*иша васйам идам сарвам
йаткинча джагатйам джагат
тена тйактена тена тйактена бхунджитха
ма грдхах касйа свид дханам*

*[Шри Ишопанишад, Мантра первая]*

Эта мудрость Упанишад или знания, которое мы в конце концов должны обрести, совершая какие-то жертвы, полностью сформулировано в этом стихе. И еще раз, в двух словах, этого стиха и того, как объясняет его Шрила Прабхупада, заключается в том, что я должен знать это сначала теоретически. Я должен понимать, что все те жертвы, которые я совершаю, все то, что я делаю, в конце концов должны избавить меня от моего ложного я. Я должен понять, что я слуга Бога и я принадлежу Богу и все здесь принадлежить Богу. Когда я буду делать это с этим знанием, пусть теоретическим, то постепенно реальное знание придет в мое сердце. В ведические времена, когда люди учились, они очень-очень ценили это знание. Они знали, что чтобы реально обрести это знание, я должен что-то отдать. Чтобы стать богатым внутри, чтобы обрести это вечное духовное знание, которое приведет меня в конце концов в духовный мир, я должен идти на эти жертвы, постепенно что-то отдавать и это знание будет приходить в конце концов ко мне. И первая мантра Ишопанишад, давайте подумаем вместе с вами над тем, что она говорит.

Иша васйам идам сарвам – здесь, в этом мире, все принадлежит Богу, все контролирует Бог, за всем стоит Бог. Верим мы в это или нет, понимаем мы это или нет, это факт. Весь этот мир вышел из Бога и Бог стоит за всем этим. Бог тут, Бог везде. Иша васйам значит, что Бог находится везде. Бог контролирует все.

Иша васйам идам сарвам йаткинча джагатйам джагат - за всем, что находится, и мне особенно хотелось, чтобы мы с вами проникли глубже в смысл этих слов, джагатйам джагат. Что такое джагат? Мир. От какого слова происходит джагат? Кто-то знает что значит джагат? Да, то, что движется, правильно, от корня гам – то, что движется. Джагатйам джагат. В движущемся есть движущееся. Йаткинча джагатйам джагат – в движущемся, тоесть в мире, есть движущееся, тоесть что? Или кто? Мы, мы с вами, мы движущиеся в движущемся мире. Это удивительная картина очень важный момент. Давайте послушаем внимательно, я уверен, что если мы поймем что стоит за всем этим, наша жизнь может стать другой. Она так же связана с очень глубокой философией страдания в этом мире. Веды утверждают с самого начала, что все в этом мире движется. Весь этот мир движется и внутри этого мира все движется. Если мы сейчас представим весь этот мир, Земля движется? Движется. Солнце движется? Движется. Земля движется вокруг Солнца. Еще как движется? Она быстро-быстро вертится. Мы с вами что делаем в этом мрие? Мы движемся и чем далшье Кали-йуга идет, тем больше мы движемся. С одного конца в другой, туда-сюда, в машинах движемся. Что еще движется? Внутри у нас что-то движется? Внутри у нас все движется! Если представить себе что там движется... Внутри у нас движутся какие-то соки, которые идут, кровь у нас движется, мышцы у нас движутся, сердце движется, желудок движется. Теперь просто подумайте что у вас там сейчас внутри происходит. Теперь на уровне клеток что движется? На уровне клеток что движется? Все движется. Там есть ядро, там есть  метахондрии, там есть рибосомы какие-то и сейчас эти рибосомы подходят к рибонуклеидовым кислотам, через них проходят какие-то белки, там что-то движется, в каждом из маленьких клеточек. И в каждой из маленьких клеточек есть эти молекулы. Молекулы из чего состоят? Из атомов. А в атомах что происходит? Там все движется! Там есть электроны, протоны, позитроны, нейтроны – они все движутся, а внутри этих електронов, протонов и позитронов что происходит? Там тоже что-то движется все. Теперь, представьте себе ... У вас голова не закружилась пока еще? Поэтому Веды говорят: весь этот мир  - и весь этот мир как называется? Джагат, бурлящее месиво. И как все движется? Очень интересно – йаткинча джагатйам-дагат – в этом движущемся мире есть еще живые существа, которые движутся, движутся. Куда движутся? Это главный вопрос. Куда они движутся? Куда мы с вами движемся? (ответ: к Кришне) К Кришне, да (смеется), конечно ... Если бы к Кришне! Вся беда заключается в том, что весь этот мир движется и куда? От Кришны. Он весь куда-то бежит, бежит, лишь бы убежать от Кришны. Весь этот мир не зря называется движущимся, чтобы просто убежать от Кришны. Можно от Него убежать? Не может. Поэтому как он движется? Кругами, правильно. По кругу. Когда человек бегает, бегает, мы все с вами бегаем, и мы все с вами бегаем по своим кругам, и автобусы бегают по своим кругам, и позитроны бегают по своим кругам, и ДНК бегают по своим кругам, и РНК бегают по своим кругам и все бегает по своим кругам ... Все это, в конечном счете, вся эта беготня зачем нужна? Чтобы мы с вами что сделали? Чтобы мы забыли о Кришне. 

Почему люди так много бегают? Я когда в первый раз приехал в Москву – я приехал из тихого, провинциального города, где много солнца и люди были ... – я думал: „Куда люди все бегут?” Я так иногда вставал на улице, ну бегут куда-то, бегут и я думаю: „Наверное, что-то очень важное тут происходит.” Очень скоро я сам стал также бегать. Все бегут куда-то! Если посмотреть – машины едут туда-сюда, туда-сюда. Шрила Прабхупада однажды приехал в Нью-Йорк, он стоял на улице и спрашивал у учеников: „Куда они так быстро едут?!” Одни едут оттуда сюда, а другие едут оттуда сюда! Мне один преданный рассказывал, он в Германиии живет, русский преданный. Он говорит: „Однажды я увидел вещь, которая поразила до глубины души мое нежное, преданное сердце. Я стоял на платформе електрички и я увидел картину, которая сразила меня ну просто до глубины души. Я увидел, что в одном направлении идет большой поезд и он нагружен весь от начала до конца машинами одной марки. А в другом направлении идет точно такой же большой поезд и он нагружен точно такими же машинами чуть-чуть другой марки. И эти машины идут оттуда сюда, а те машины идут оттуда сюда. И все очень заняты, правильно? Можно задать вам один нескромный вопрос? У кого-то из вас есть свободное время? Кто из вас не занят? Ух ты?! Потрясающе! Только в храме Харе Кришна три человека таких нашлось! (смеется) Весь мир занят! Весь мир бегает! 

Я помню, когда я был маленьким, мне рассказывали одну сказку – на разные лады, на разные формы – что очень скоро в нашей стране будет коммунизм, что когда будет коммунизм, все будут делать машины. А люди что будут делать? Люди будут отдыхать и заниматься самосовершенствованием, они будут играть Моцарта. Прошло каких-нибудь 30-40 лет с тех пор, как я впервые услышал эту сказку – машин построили необычайное множество! Все делают машины! Играет кто-нибудь Моцарта? Кто-нибудь отдыхает здесь? Люди работают сейчас больше, чем когда бы то ни было. Я не так давно ездил в Южную Корею, там живут трудолюбивые корейцы. Мне сказали, что у трудолюбивых корейцев есть всего-навсего 3 дня выходных в году! Два праздника в году и большая часть из них не имеет ни одного воскресенья. Они работают семь дней в неделю по 18 часов в сутки. Можете считать, что вам повезло, что вы живете в России! (смех) Они живут так и считают это нормой. Для чего? Почему? Сейчас мы все с вами находимся на грани коллапса этого мыльного пузыря. Весь мир бегущий непонятно куда, тоесть, понятно куда он бежит – от Кришны – лопается. Потому что он весь ложный, он весь построен на ложных принципах. Кришна говорит: тена тйактена бунджитах – чем нужно наслаждаться? Тем, что этот Бог нам дал. И как нужно наслаждаться? Магридах – не нужно жадничить. Этот принцип того, что мы бежим от Бога очень важен. Потому что можно убежать от Бога  в принципе? Нет, от Бога нельзя убежать. Поэтому все те, кто убегает от Бога, они как бегают? По кругам. Они бегают, бегают, лишь бы бегать по своим кругам. Чтобы понять Бога, что нужно сделать? Остановиться. Кто-то сформулировал этот очень важный принцип, сказал это важное слово. Потому что Бог какой? Одно из имен Бога – Ачала, что значит неподвижный. Бог неподвижен и чтобы понять Бога, мы тоже должны прислушаться и остановиться. Тогда мы перестанем убегать....

----------


## Джая д.д

_Продолжение_

Я рассказывал одну историю в Кринице, я расскажу ее снова по другому поводу. Это очень важная и очень глубокая история, история про Господа Будду. Во времена Господа Будды жил один разбойник, которого звали Ангули-мала. Ангули значит мизинец. Этот разбойник убивал людей, отрезал у них мизинец и делал из них малу. Мала - это гирлянда. У него была поставлена благородная цель – он хотел, чтобы у него было 1008 мизинцев на этой гирлянде. Если у кого-то можно было что-то отобрать, он отбирал, если не было ничего, он просто убивал, отрезал мизинец и добавлял его к своей гирлянде. Царь местного царства не мог ничего сделать, поэтому он поставил стражника перед лесом, где жил этот страшный разбойник. В обязанности стражника входило предупреждать каждого, кто входил в этот лес, чтобы они не входили, чтобы они обошли стороной, потому что там живет этот сумасшедший Ангули-мала. 

Господь Будда в своих путешествиях по Индии однажды дошел до этого царства и путь его лежал через лес, где жил Ангули-мала. Господь Будда подошел к лесу, он был странствующим монахом, у него ничего не было, медная или железная плошка для того, чтобы собирать какие-то пожертвования, кусок ткани на нем, деревянные сандали. Он был уже готов войти в лес, когда стражник подошел к нему и сказал: „Садху, пожалуйста, не ходите туда, там живет страшный разбойник!” Он говорит: „Что мне бояться разбойника? У меня ничего нет.” Тот говорит: „Вы ошибаетесь, у вас есть что-то – у вас есть ваша жизнь и он может отобрать ее.” Он говорит: „Вот этого-то как раз он никогда у меня отобрать не сможет! Мне нечего терять.” И Господь Будда абсолютно смело вошел в лес. 

Ангули-мала, когда он увидел человека, идущего по лесу, пришел в экстаз. Он сидел на дереве, увидел его, спрыгнул с дерева и закричал: „Эй, стой! Стой! Погоди!” Господь Будда спокойно шел через лес. Ангули-мала побежал изо всех сил, побежал и при этом кричал: „Стой! Стой!” Господь Будда даже бровью не повел, он даже не оглянулся, спокойно шел своим путем. В конце концов Ангули-мала запыхавшись, догнал его, хлопнул его и сказал: „Эй, я кому говорю? Стой!!!” Господь Будда повернул лицо спокойно, не дрогнувши ни одним мускулом и спокойно смерил его с ног до головы и сказал: „Я уже давно остановился. Когда остановишься ты?” 

Он так это сказал, что эти слова проникли в самое сердце Ангули-мале. Он увидел себя суетящегося, бегущего, со своими бесконечными желаниями, которые бурлят у него, которые ходят по кругу. Эти слова звучали у него в ушах снова и снова. „Я остановился. Когда ты остановишься? Я остановился. Когда ты остановишься? Я остановился. Когда ты остановишься?” Ангули-мала вдруг почувствовал, что слезы текут у него из глаз. Он упал на колени и сказал: „Я все понял. Учите меня, пожалуйста.” Он вдруг увидел всю свою жизнь, которая была бессмысенной беготней за мессмысленными целями. Бессмыслесленной, жалкой, глупой беготней, попыткой убежать от Бога.

Смысл этой очень глубкой истории очень важен для нас. Мы с вами тоже в какой-то момент должны будем остановиться, поняв, что Бога невозможно догнать. В той же Шри Ишопанишад говорится, что Бог бежит быстрее всех бегущих и в то же самое время Он не движется. Если мы попытаемся бежать за ним, догоним мы Его? Нет. Правда, был в истории случай, когда Его догнали, но это была чемпионка по бегу среди жителей Вриндавана, ее звали Яшода. Никто другой догнать Его не может. Все остальные могут Его понять и почувствовать внутри, когда они остановятся. А что значит остановиться? Это значит остановить бесконечные желания в нашем уме. Это значит понять: иша васйам идам сарвам йат кинчит джагатйам джагат тена тйактена бундитах магридха касйа свиданам – ибо кому здесь все принадлежит? Кришне. Он даст нам все, что нам нужно. Все, что нам нужно, Он дает. Он обо всех беспокоится, обо всех беспокоится. Что нам нужно делать? Нам нужно заботиться о Нем, нам нужно остановиться. 

Шрила Прабхупада объясняет что значит остановиться. Остановиться значит совершить эту джнана-йаджну (гьяна-ягью), принести в жертву свое ложное, ненужное я и понять, что есть вечная истина, которая вечно связывает меня с вечным принципом Бога. Я вечен, но я пойму свою вечность, осознаю свою вечность, реализую свою вечность не просто теоретически, а реально тогда, когда я пойму вечность Бога и вечность своих отношений с Ним, что я всегда связан с Ним и я всегда должен делать что-то для Него. Таким образом я осознаю свое вечное я. Когда я растрачиваю свою энергию, данную мне Богом, на временные цели, когда я трачу все то, что Он мне дал ради временных вещей, результат будет какой? Временный. Результат этот уйдет. Если я то, что Он мне дал, отдам Ему, если я то, что Он мне дал, буду направлять на вечные цели ... И это может быть все, что угодно, это не зависит от формы деятельности, я могу делать все то, что я делаю сейчас – все зависит от моего сознания и от моего понимания, от вектора, в котором я делаю это. Если я буду делать это ради вечного принципа, то результат моей деятельности будет вечный: я реализую свою вечность, вечность своих отношений с Богом, вечность своей природы, вечность своей души и вечность своей любви к Нему. 

Остановиться каким образом мы можем здесь, в этом мире? Буквально еще два слова, прежде чем мы перейдем к важной второй части. Я недавно читал книгу о Буддизме, где говорится об основополагающих истинах Буддизма. Там я наткнулся на очень хорошее, на очень глубокое описание природы страданий. Там говорилось то же самое, о чем я сказал вам. Почему человек страдает? Человек страдает потому, что он, вечный и неподвижный, неизменный, находится посреди бурного и постоянно изменяющегося мира. Он находится в процессе всех этих изменений, в этом наше страдание, в этом наша беда. Чтобы избавиться от страданий, что я должен сделать? Остановиться. И для этого кто-то уже забежал вперед, кто-то знает правильный ответ, он посмотрел в конце учебника. Какой правильный ответ? Правильный ответ Харе Кришна, мы знаем. Но какое Харе Кришна? Это Харе Кришна или мантра, обращенная к Богу должна исходить из самой глубины. Беда и проблема наша в том, что когда мы повторяем мантру, мы по привычке делаем это очень поверхностно. 

В Шад-прашна-упанишад есть очень хорошее описание того, как человек должен повторять мантру, чтобы мантра останавливала все внутри него. Для этого он должен повторять мантру сначала на уровне тела, принося свои поклоны, ведя себя соответствующим образом, приводя свое тело в храм. На уровне ума, медитируя или погружаясь в глубину ума, размышляя о Боге, и в конце концов в глубине сердца, преклоняясь перед Богом в самом сердце. Это то, что должно происходить с нами. Если я хочу по-настоящему остановиться, значит убрать всю эту суету: суету из ума, суету из тела и главное – суету из сердца. Вот этот способ, вот этот путь: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Нам нужно попытаться сделать это по-настоящему. Нужно действительно попытаться убрать суету из тела, нужно сесть. Есть люди, которые очень странно повторяют мантру, они бегают, либо (показывает), что-то обязательно должно двигаться. Но смысл мантры в том, что в этот момент я должен остановиться. Я должен попытаться остановить свой ум: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе.

----------


## Джая д.д

_Продолжение_

И главное, самое главное – где-то внутри, очень глубоко, на уровне своей души я тоже должен остановиться и преклониться перед Кришной: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Тогда эта ягья будет гйана-агьей или ягьей, совершенной в знании, совершенной в понимании того, кто я и кто Бог и каким образом я и Бог соединяюсь через звук Святого Имени. Это наш метод, это наш путь. В других религиях есть другие методы, другие пути. Мы убеждены в том, что в Кали-йугу нет более могущественного, более совершенного, более прямого пути чем этот путь: харер нама харер нама харер нама эва кевалам калау насти эва насти эва насти эва гхатир анйатха. Это самый верный, самый прямой, самый непосредственный путь к Бгу. Просто нужно идти по этому пути, а не пытаться убежать куда-то от Бога, не пытаться заслониться от Бога или в суете своей пытаться забыть о Нем. 

В этом небольшой урок нашего небольшого с вами раговора. Гьяна-ягья лучше и все наши жертвы, все то, что мы делаем – здесь ли, или где-то еще, приходя сюда, подметая, или готовя на кухне, или забивая гвозди, или делая еще что-то, - все они приведут к настоящему результату, если в конце концов они раскроют в нашем сердце настоящее знание. Знание о своей вечной природе и своих вечных отношениях с Кришной. Поэтому так важно, чтобы с утра, прежде чем мы начинаем свою бурную деятельность, мы снова сосредототачивались на вечных истинах и вместе повторяли: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Тогда другая мантра, которую шепнул нам Кришна перед тем как послать сюда, в конце концов забудется и мы поймем, что не я самый лучший, а кто? Кришна. Так просто все. А я просто такой, какой я есть. Тоже хороший (смех), потому что служу Ему. Спасибо большое. 

Можно я вам еще одну маленькую историю под конец расскажу? Про Шрилу Прабхупаду, она связана с нашей лекцией о том, как нужно жертву приносить. Шрила Прабхупада однажды ехал со своими учениками и сказал: „Большинство людей приходит для того, чтобы взять что-то тут.” И он был очевидно не очень доволен, немножко сердит. Люди приходят и берут просто, потому что у людей потребительский дух. Преданные немножко обеспокоились, они стали говорить: „Да, да, Шрила Прабхупада.” Кто-то другой сказал: „Да нет, есть другие преданные, не все ...” Шрила Прабхупада говорит: „И хорошо. Пусть приходят. У нас есть что им дать. Мы им даем четыре регулирующих принципа.” Так что это наш любовный обмен (смеется). Шрила Прабхупада ки! Джая!

----------


## Шобха Чандра дас

*ЛЕКЦИЯ ТРЕТЬЯ - Юрлово (14.10.2008) Шримад Бхагаватам 1.18.24-25*

Мы читаем "Шримад-Бхагаватам", песнь первая, глава восемнадцатая, „Сын брахмана проклинает Махараджа Парикшита”, тексты 24-25:

*экада дханур удйамйа
вичаран мригайам ване
 мриган анугатах шрантах
кшудхитас тришито бхришам
джалашайам ачакшанах
правивеша там ашрамам
дадарша муним асинам
шантам милита-лочанам*

*ПЕРЕВОД:* Однажды, охотясь в лесу с луком и стрелами, Махараджа Парикшит, преследовавший оленя, очень утомился и почувствовал чрезвычайный голод и жажду. В поисках воды он вошел в обитель знаменитого Шамики Риши и увидел мудреца, сидящего в безмолвии с закрытыми глазами.

*КОММЕНТАРИЙ:* Верховный Господь так добр к Своим чистым преданным, что в нужное время призывает их к Себе, создавая для этого благоприятны обстоятельства. Махараджа Парикшит был чистым преданным Господа, и не мог испытывать чрезвычайной усталости, голода или жажды, так как преданного Господа никогда не тревожат подобные телесные потребности. Но по желанию Господа даже такой преданный может почувствовать усталость и жажду, для того чтобы возникла ситуация, помогающая ему отречься от мирской деятельности. Чтобы суметь возвратиться к Богу, человек должен порвать все свои материальные привязанности. Поэтому, когда преданный слишком глубоко погружается в мирские дела, Господь создает необходимую ситуацию, чтобы сделать его безразличным к ним. Верховный Господь никогда не забывает Своего чистого преданного, даже если тот занимается так называемыми мирскими делами. Иногда Он ставит его в затруднительное положение, так что преданный бывает вынужден отвергнуть все мирские дела. Преданный может догадаться об этом по особому знаку Господа, остальные же видят в этом неудачу и крушение судьбы. Махараджа Парикшит должен был стать причиной явления «Шримад-Бхагаватам», поведанного Господом Шри Кришной, так же как его дед Арджуна стал причиной явления «Бхагавад-гиты». Если бы Арджуна по воле Господа не погрузился в иллюзию семейных привязанностей, «Бхагавад-гита» не была бы на благо всем поведана Самим Господом. Аналогично этому, если бы Махараджа Парикшит не почувствовал тогда усталости, голода и жажды, Шрила Шукадева Госвами, главный авторитет в науке «Шримад-Бхагаватам», не поведал бы его. Итак, этот стих - вступление к описанию обстоятельств, при которых на благо всем был рассказан «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Поэтому вступление, как и полагается, начинается со слова «однажды».
********
Сута Госвами начинает рассказывать историю, случившуюся некогда с Махараджем Парикшитом. В Махабхарате эта история рассказывается с большими подробностями. Там говорится, что однажды Махараджа Парикшит, отправившись на охоту, поразил стрелой оленя и олень этот, смертельно раненный, тем не менее стал убегать от него и убегал очень быстро. Помчавшись за ним, Махараджа Парикшит входил все глубже и глубже в чащу леса. Обычно в таких ситуациях он быстро настигал оленя. В конце концов далеко ли может убежать смертельно раненный олень? Но в данном случае олень отличался удивительной прытью. Он убегал все дальше, дальше и дальше так, как будто бы специально заводил Махараджа Парикшита в чащу леса. В конце концов он и вовсе исчез из виду. Махараджа Парикшит остался один в чаще леса, уставший от погони.

Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что как правило преданный становится независим от потребностей тела. По крайней мере в меньшей степени. Мы все знаем это на своем опыте, что голод и жажда, которые мучили нас раньше, когда мы приходим в ашрам, становится меньше (смех, реплика: особенно после прасада...), особенно после завтрака, да, не совсем становятся небольшие... Но это факт -материальные потребности у преданного потихонечку, постепенно снижаются. 
Махараджа Парикшит всю свою жизнь практиковал бхакти и он был, наверняка, гораздо менее зависим от своего тела, чем мы с вами. Более того, он был могущественным кшатрием, а кшатриям свойственна необычайная выдержка, сила воли. Они могут совладать с собой, со своим голодом, жаждой. Но тут голод и жажда стали невыносимыми. Дрхишам – сказано в этом стихе. Он не мог терпеть этот голод и жажду, движимый этим голодом и жаждой, он спешился с коня и стал искать где-то воды. Но это Индия, воды не так много. Вместо воды он нашел хижину мудреца, знаменитый мудрец из Махарабхараты, Шамики Риши в самом начале Махабхараты была рассказана его история, когда он, посланный своим гуру, ничего не ел. Когда он, в конце концов, питался только пеной изо рта теленка. Тот самый мудрец, который к тому времени уже изрядно состарился. Он сидел в медитации с закрытыми глазами. Махараджа Парикшит зашел в хижину и снова и снова просил воды. Он думал: „Моя просьба вполне законна”. 
У мудреца наверняка где-то стоял кувшин с водой, но мудрец не открывал глаза, он сидел как ни в чем ни бывало, погруженный в транс. Махараджа Парикшит сказал: „Негодяй!” И тут же, как назло валялась дохлая кобра. Он уцепил кобру кончиком своего лука, надел ее как гирлянду на шею мудреца и в сердцах вышел оттуда. Он вышел и сразу подумал: „Что я сделал? Зачем я сделал это?!” 
Тем временем что произошло – его сын, которого звали Шринги, играл с другими мальчиками. Шринги, будучи сыном Шамики Риши и будучи очень могущественным брахманом сам, - он совершал аскезу и был во всех отношениях гордый человек, - стал обижать своих друзей. Он стал говорить: „Кто вы такие, вообще? Пфу! Тоже мне! Посмотрите, что делаю я!” 
На самом деле все ошибки – и это очень важный урок этой истории, один из уроков – все ошибки, которые совершает человек, он совершает по одной единственной причине – движимый гордыней. Этот Шринги возгордился своей аскезой, возгордился своим происхождением, своими достижениями, своим теджасом, который был у него и он стал погонять своих друзей. Его друзья рассердились на него. У него был друг, его звали Криша. Этот Криша сказал: „Слушай, дорогой, а чего ты так гордишься? Очень скоро ты вернешься к себе домой и увидишь, что твой отец стал нада-бхушана.” Нага-бхушана – это эпитет Господа Шивы. Господа Шиву украшает змия вокруг шеи. Он говорит: „Единственное, что отличает твоего отца, такого уважаемого, от Господа Шивы – это то, что у Господа Шивы живая змия, а у него дохлая змия. Чему ты радуешься? Что ты гордишься? Мы в конце концов тоже сыновья риши и какие есть у тебя основания гордиться собой?!”
Мальчик был ранен этим в самое сердце, его самолюбие было уязвлено до предела, он почувствовал боль внутри, сердце его заболело. Он подумал: „Не может этого быть!” Потому что труп он оскверненный. „Тут мой чистый отец, великий брахман, водится со змеей дохлой на шее!” 
Он помчался в ашрам, вошел туда, и как и следовало ожидать, увидел своего отца с дохлой змией, отец сидел в трансе. Мальчик заплакал от обиды и произнес свое знаменитое проклятие: „Кто бы ни был этот негодяй, который повесил дохлую змию на шею моего отца, этот негодяй сам умрет от укуса змии! Такшака укусит его и он будет сожжен от яда Такшаки.” 
Отец вышел из своего транса и увидел своего сына плачущим, произнесшим это проклятие. Он спросил: „Что случилось сынок?” Он говорит: „Как что случилось?! Посмотри на себя! На тебе висит дохлая змия! Какой-то негодяй повесил тебе эту дохлую змию!” Шамики Риши погузился в транс, понял что произошло и сказал: „Ну и что, ну, дохлая змия, ну и что?! Ну с кем не бывает? Что особенного?” Мальчик сказал: „Нет! Тот, кто сделал это, умрет через семь дней страшной смертью.” Шамики Риши спросил: „А ты знаешь кто это сделал?” Он говорит: „Неважно, кто бы ни сделал это.” „Это Махараджа Парикшит, который защищает нас.” 
И мудрец стал уговаривать его, стал говорить ему: „Ну как же так, сынок мой, главное качество брахмана – это терпение. Главное качество брахмана – это терпение и смирение! Украшением брахмана, его самой большой добродетелью брахмана является способность прощать. Кшатрий мстительный по природе своей, но ты проявил мстительность! Сын мой, забери свое проклятие назад. Я прошу тебя, умоляю! Ты же еще маленький мальчик, ты еще не смышленный, ты еще не знаешь что нужно делать, а чего нельзя делать. Ты должен слушаться своего отца. Мальчик, растирая кулаками свои глаза и вытирая слезы, сказал: „Я – маленький амльчик, но все то, что я сказал, исполнится, потому что ни разу за всю свою жизнь я не сказал лжи. И сейчас я не смогу ничего сделать - этот человек умрет через семь дней.” И опять заплакал. 
Шамики Риши все понял. Он понял, что наверное за этим стоит план Господа. У него был ученик, брахмана-мальчик, риши, его звали Гаура-Мукха. Он вызвал этого мальчика к себе и сказал: „Отправляйся скорее к Царю и сообщи ему о том, что произошло. Сообщи ему о том, что ему осталось жить семь дней. Я пытался уговорить своего сына, но судя по всему, предсказанию этому суждено исполниться.”
Гаура-мукха опрометью бросился в Хастинапур. Он пришел во дворец Парикшита. Парикшит сам принял его, потому что кшатрии в те времена очень уважали брахманов. Он принес ему фрукты на подносе, омыл ему стопы и сказал: „Что привело тебя сюда, риши?” Хотя совсем недавно он по-другому обращася с Шамикой. Он говорит: „Не что, а кто. Меня послал к тебе мой учитель, Шамика Риши, чтобы я сообщил тебе печальную новость. Сын моего учителя проклял тебя за то, что ты повесил дохлую змию на шею Шамики Риши. Через семь дней тебе предстоит умереть.”
Махараджа Парикшит обрадовался. Он сказал: „Джай! Теперь я знаю, что мне нужно делать. Теперь я знаю, что мне нужно в конце концов порвать все свои привязанности, которые связывают меня с этим миром и сосредоточить все свои силы на том, чтобы найти абсолютную истину.” Он дал обет, что все семь дней он будет ни есть, ни пить, чтобы искупить позорное чувство голода и жажды, обуявшие его во время этого инцидента....

----------


## Шобха Чандра дас

_Продолжение_

Он отправился на берег Ганги в Мерот, это место до сих пор есть на берегу Ганги и он раговаривал с Парикшитом. Там сидели Муни, разные мудрецы, там были карма-канди и гьяна-канди. Он спросил: „Что мне делать? Мне осталось жить семь дней?” Первым вышел какой-то мудрец карма-канди сказал: „Тебе нужно раздарить все свои богатства. Ты должен раздавать пожертвования. Дана. Веды говорят, что главное, что человек должен делать для того, чтобы постичь истину – он должен раздавать все свои богатства.” Махараджа Парикшит спросил: „А вы как думаете?” Там много сидело таких мудрецов, кто-то с бородами, кто-то без бород, кто-то с шикхами, кто-то без шикх, кто-то в дхоти, кто-то без дхоти, - разного вида. Другой мудрец вышел и сказал: „Нет, нет, нет. Это долгий путь. Если ты будешь сейчас раздавать свои богатства, еще непонятно когда к тебе все это вернется и какие мотивы будут ... Нет, нет. Сейчас мы устроим большую ягью. Мы устроим большое огненное жертвоприношение, ты будешь учавствовать в нем семь дней, я знаю все мантры, которые нужно прочитать.” Махараджа Парикшит спросил у других, они сидели также и смотрели: „Что мне делать? Мне осталось семь дней.” Выступил другой, он был плохо одет, совсем не одет. Он сказал: „Что за чушь? Какой смысл?! Сейчас мы разожжем большой костер и будет греться у этого костра?! Сам подумай какой смысл в этом?! Ты только закоптишься! Тебе осталось семь дней, тебе нужно постичь истину. Ты должен слушать от меня истину о Веданте, о вечности, о бессмертии души... Это нужно делать сейчас, сейчас нужно сосредоточить все свое сознание на гьяне. Я тебя сейчас научу.” Его оттолкнул какой-то йоги и закричал: „Нет, нет, я знаю что надо делать – надо делать пранаяму.” В конце концов они все стали ругаться друг с другом, каждый кричал „Я знаю что делать! Я знаю что делать!”
Махараджа Парикшит сидел и думал: „Что мне делать?! Мне осталось жить всего семь дней, а эти мудрецы ругаются друг с другом!” В этот момент посланный самим Шри Кришной на поляну на берег Ганги вышел Шукадева Госвами. Когда он вышел, все мудрецы замолчали. Уважение, которое он внушал к себе, было абсолютно бесприкословным. Мудрецы до этого могли спорить, ругаться, но когда они увидели шукадеву Госвами, они в смирении сложили руки и спросили: „Может быть он скажет что тебе нужно делать?” Шукадева Госвами оглядел всех, ему сказали из-за чего мудрецы дерут друг другу горло, ругаясь. Он сказал: „Тебе осталось семь дней? Все эти семь дней ты должен слушать о Кришне, все эти семь денй ты должен слушать "Шримад-Бхагаватам", потому что это единственный рецепт или единственный способ по-настоящему понять истину. Тебе осталось семь дней? Ты знаешь когда ты умрешь? Тебе очень повезло! Все эти семь дней ты можешь слушать о Кришне.”

Нам тоже осталось семь дней. Может быть меньше, может быть чуть-чуть больше. Ачарьи объясняют, что семь дней значит неделя – от воскресенья до субботы и опять. Тоесть, в общем-то нам осталось семь дней – от вторника до понедельника. От воскресенья до субботы. Все эти семь дней человек должен слушать о Кришне, потому что если он не будет слушать о Кришне, то его жизнь будет прожита напрасно. Мы можем умереть в любой момент. Проблема заключается в том, что мы не помним об этом. Майа постоянно нашептывает нам: „Ты никогда не умрешь. Если умрешь, то не скоро. Ты умрешь. Ясное дело, умрешь. Но самым последним! Ты будешь самым последним в этой длинной очереди.” Но на самом деле никто из нас не знает когда мы умрем. В этом году от нас ушел Кришнадас. Ему было сколько? 21 год? Знал ли он, когда летел в Индию, что он больше никогда не вернется сюда? Они играли в Ганге, веселились, резвились. Знал ли он, что это последнее мгновение у него? Мне рассказывал один преданный, который сидел перед его мертвым телом, когда его вытащили, что все эти дети, которые резвились вместе с ним, сидели в состоянии полного шока, не веря, реально не веря, что это могло произойти. Потому что когда это происходит, каждый человек невольно примеряет это к себе и начинает задумываться, но потом майа опять возвращается и он опять думает: „Со мной это случится, но не скоро. И до тех пор мне нужно много чего сделать.” 
Но здесь Кришна устроил все это для нашего блага, чтобы объяснить нам, что мы должны делать, потому что на самом деле каждый день своей жизни мы должны быть готовы умереть. Каждый день! Мы сегодня должны быть готовы умереть! Если это произойдет, мы должны с готовностью это сделать. Мы должны быть готовы с благодарностью принять или встретить смерть. Если смерть схватила нас за волосы, мы должны знать: „Да, я готов к этому.” Для этого человек должен как объясняет здесь Шрила Прабхупада, отрешиться от своих привязанностей. 
Я помню, учился на втором курсе в университете и была весна, светило яркое солнце, все было хорошо, приближалась сессия, мы сдавали какие-то зачеты, экзамен был на носу и мы были очень сосредоточенны на всем этом. Однажды мы зашли на свой факультет и увидели объявление, что наш сокурсник, который учился в параллельной группе, его звали Ваня Раевский, умер, ему тоже было тогда 19 лет, меньше, чем Кришнадасу. Умер от рака желудка. У меня как раз тоже желудок болел. Я помню, что больше всего меня в этой истории поразило – я был в полном состоянии шока, я смотрел и не мог поверить. Он был красивый, высокий, молодой, с румяными щеками. Но меня больше всего поразило в этой ситуации то, что он до последнего дня ходил и сдавал зачеты. У него зачетная книжка была и там все зачеты были проставлены, хотя он знал, что он умрет. Никто другой не знал, но он наверняка знал, потому что рак это не такая болезнь, от которой умирают за одну ночь. И я понял, что в общем-то он толком не знал что ему делать. Я стал спрашивать у всех своих друзей: „Что бы вы делали, если бы вам сказали, что вы через год умрете?” Я задавал этот навязчивый вопрос всем своим знакомым и от меня все отмахивались и говорили: „Отстань, уйди! Не приставай!” Один сказал: „Я бы не стал ждать год.” Это единственное, что он мог придумать. Я стал думать про себя, что бы я стал делать и я понял, что я тоже не знаю  делать. Я понял, что я тоже бы пошел сдавать экзамены и пытался бы экзаменами заслониться от всего этого. Собственно с этой смерти и начался мой духовный поиск, эта смерть меня пошатнула.
И здесь Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что Кришна устраивает такие кризисы в жизни Своих преданных для того, чтобы помочь им отрешиться. Потому что в норме мы очень сильно привязаны к своей ситуации, какакя бы она ни была. Она может быть смой жалкой, самой жалкой, самой смехотворной. Тем не менее мы держимся за нее, как будто бы это самое драгоценное, что может быть в жизни. Человеку очень трудно это сделать....

----------


## Шобха Чандра дас

_Продолжение_

Есть знаменитая история из Пуран, не знаю из какой Пураны она, о том как однажды Индра развлекался с апсарами. Там, на райских планетах много апсар, они все служат обитателям, занимаются благотворительностью. И Индра был окружен апсарами, он был абсолютно счастлив, он был полностью, полностью счастлив. Тут на его беду пришел Брихаспати, его духовный учитель с суровым выражением на лице, чтобы испортить ему удовольствие. Индра посмотрел на него и отвернулся, сделал вид, что он его не видит. „Я хочу наслаждаться! Я буду наслаждаться так как я хочу наслаждаться и никто мне не помешает это сделать!” 
Брихаспати посмотрел на Индру и сказал: „Свинья!” Этого одного слова было достаточно, чтобы Индра превратился в свинью, потому что он вел себя как свинья. Индра превратился в свинью и продолжал наслаждаться, потому что чем свинья занимается? Наслаждается. Он был не свиньей, он был свином и у него была красивая, очаровательная свинья! Самая красивая свинья на свете. И у них родилось много свинюшек, они тоже были очень очаровательные свинюшки. Тем временем Брахма сказал: „Что такое, вообще?! Я понимаю,  что он, конечно, свинья, но лучше какой-то Индры, чем никакого! Кто-то же должен заниматься всем этим!” Он пришел к этой свинье и сказал: „Свинья, ты - Индра!” Он сказал: „Нет, я свинья! Я никому не позволю нарушить мое свиное счастье!” Потому что что может быть лучше, чем свиное счастье? „Это моя жена! Это мои дети! А это моя лужа! А это мой обед! Отстаньте от меня! Я люблю то, что у меня есть! Пусть я свинья, но я люблю это! Потому что это моя родина! (смех)” Брахма сказал: „Сейчас я тебе покажу что останется от твоей родины!” Он взял самую красивую свинью на свете и отрубил ей голову. Взял маленьких свиняток, невинных, несчастных ... Жалко свиняток? (смех) Красивых, розовых, невинных и ... И Свин: „Ааа, аааа, куда делось мое свиное счастье?! Куда оно исчезло?!” 

На самом деле это наша с вами история, мы все живем в этой луже и держимся за эту лужу, не понимая, что мы из другого мира и что мы достойны лучшей доли, чем просто наслаждаться каким-то свиным счастьем. Человек должен всегда помнить, что он не просто смертен - он внезапно смертен! Смерть ждет. Мы смерть носим вместе с самим собой. Смерть с нами. Шрила Прабхупада часто смеялся, есть такое выражение смашина-вайрагйа. Вайрагйа или отречение, которое охватывает человека в крематории, когда он видит мертвое тело своего родственника, родного, близкого. На мгновение он чувствует отречение, но потом все опять возвращается на круги своя и он опять забывает обо всем этом. Майа устроена таким образом, что человек может заслониться от этого и ищет заслониться от этого. Мы всегда одну вещь должны помнить о своей психологии – то, что мы ищем пути наименьшего сопротивления. И так как мы ищем пути наименьшего сопротивления, мы не склонны по-настоящему решать проблемы своей жизни, в этом беда. Человек всегда ищет легких путей, всегда! Нам всегда нужно что-нибудь легкое и дешевое. Так устроена наша жизнь. Мы не хотим платить настоящую цену и не хотим находить настоящих решений проблем, в которых мы оказались. Из-за этого, так как мы не хотим этого делать, так как мы не ищем настоящих решений наших проблем, мы препочитаем решения иллюзорные. Мы думаем, что решением наших проблем будет в основном самовнушение. Надо, если беда пришла, что нам делать? Надо притвориться, что ее нет, правильно? И все, беды не будет! Надо заслониться от нее. Беда пришла, нам нужно умирать! Что мы делаем? Мы притворяемся. Рзумный человек отрекается с самого начала: йе хи самспаршаджа бхога дукхайонайа эва тэ адхйантхавантхах каунтейа на тешу раматэ буддхау – если у человека есть мозги, он не наслаждается тем, что имеет начало и конец. Все эти материальные наслаждения имеют конец, в них нет никакого смысла, они все с самого начала до самого конца бессмысленны. Но так как мы ищем дешевых решений, то обычно какое решение люди принимают, когда наступает кризис? Наркотики, вино, женщины... Нету ничего. Люди думают, что наслаждения нам нужны для того, чтобы мы смогли забыть о смерти. Но смерть – это единственная вещь, о которой человек не должен забывать, потому что это единственная несомненная истина, с которой мы все столкнемся. Древние римляне говорили „Memento more” – Помни о смерти! Потому что тогда ты будешь жить по-другому. Человек живет по-другому, если он помнит, что в конце концов ему нужно умереть, потому что смерть позволяет оценить все то, что он делает или взглянуть на все то, что он делает по-другому. Если я забыл о том, что я умру ... А материальная жизнь основана на забвении – все материальное счастье, вся материальная цивилизация основана на забвении. Материальная цивилизация придумывает все новые и новые способы, чтобы забыть о смерти. Чего они только не придумали! Телевизор придумали? Замечательный способ! Все хорошо! У нас там мыльная опера идет, все отлично! Радио, телевизор, – чего только нет! Машины чтобы быстро ездить... Вся материальная цивилизация предназначена для одной цели – чтобы человек не помнил о смерти. Тогда как на самом деле человек он должен помнить о смерти, потому что тогда он будет жить иначе. Смерть обесценивает очень многие вещи, которые на самом деле не имеют цены. И наоборот, она придает цену каким-то вещам, которые обычно люди не ценят. Поэтому мы должны помнить о смерти. Но человек учится забывать в этом мире. Забвение – это основное направление жизни человека. Один из способов забыть о смерти – это гордыня наша. Гордыня для чего нужна? Она тоже проявление иллюзии, природа иллюзии - забвение. Природа иллюзии - попытка отключить свое сознание. И смерть, которая все время напоминает о себе, человек забывает о ней, когда он гордится. Поэтому он думает: „У меня все хорошо!” Это один из способов забыть о семрти. У нас все хорошо, да? „Да, сейчас хорошо, чего думать о смерти?! Я достигну чего-то, я сделаю что-то!” 
Есть замечательная история из истории Древней Греции о том, что был царь Крес. Он был богатый, счастливый, добрый (он думал, что он добрый), щедрый, благочестивый, удача повсюду его преследовала, просто по пятам шла за ним. Он гордился собой необычайно. К нему пришел однажды мудрец из Афин, его звали Солон, он провел его по царству, показал свои сокровища, угостил его раскошным пиром, а потом сказал: „Солон, я вижу, ты мудрый человек. Скажи, кто самый счастливый человек на свете?” И он уже приготовился услышать ответ, который умный человек должен был сказать. 
Он сказал: „Есть один счастливый человек, знаю я, это Афинин Телон.” Тот говорит: „Это кто такой, я никогда о нем не слышал?! Кто такой? Афинин какой-то..” „Ну жил-был один афинин, простой человек, у него сыновья были, дети, семья, жил ни бедно, ни богато, но прожил хорошую, достойную жизнь, совершал благие дела, потом сражался и в тот день, когда его родное царство победило, он умер, его убили, в самый счастливый момент.” „Что ты мелешь вообще?! Может быть ты кого-то еще знаешь? Есть еще кто-то счастливый?” Он говорит: „Да, да, есть... были. На острове Ардас я слышал, двое было силочей, молодые, красивые...” „Что с ними случилось?” „Да вот у них мать была жрица в храме Богини Геры и однажды праздник был и по условиям праздника жрицу должны были привезти на повозке в храм. А быков не было. Сыновья впрягли ее в повозку и повезли ее, повезли, а она ехала и смотрела. Все люди встали вокруг, прославляли какие хорошие сыновья. Они довезли ее до храма ...” „Что дальше-то было?!” „Как что?! Мать их благословила и они этой ночью умерли.” „Солон, что с тобой вообще? А как же я?! (Крес не выдержал!) Ты посмотри как я! Я счастливый! Я! У меня все есть, я богатый, я ...” Солон сказал: „Хочешь я совет тебе дам? Никого не называй счастливым, пока он не помер.” Тот говорит: „Как? Почему?!” Он говорит: „А вот так, потому что в году 365 дней.” Он говорит: „Ну и что?” „А то, что ты вчера был счастливый, сегодня тоже вроде счастливый, что будет с тобой завтра - я не знаю. Поэтому ты, пожалуйста, никого не называй счастливым, пока он не помер.”
Иначе говоря, не гордись тем, что у тебя есть. Какой смысл? Нет никакого смысла. Тот сказал: „Дурак ты, иди к себе в Афины, не нужен ты мне тут, я буду счастливым.” Потом прошло несколько лет, Персидский Царь завоевал Мидию, связал Креса и решил его сжечь у всех на глазах. Развел большой костер, привязал этого Креса, счастливого, к столбу и уже должны были его поджечь, когда Крес закричал: „О, Солон, Солон!!!” Кир, который сидел там и смотрел на все это, у него спросил: „Что такое?” „Да вот дал мне один мудрый человек совет, который хорошо было бы всем царям услышать.” „Какой совет?” „Совет такой, что никогда нельзя называть человека счастливым, пока он не помер, потому что вчера я был счастливый, сегодня я счастливый, а завтра или сегодня... Ааааа, Солон, Солон!!!” Кир подумал: „Вчера он был счасливый, сегодня он стоит у костра. Что со мной будет?” И он подумал: „Дай-ка я его лучше развяжу, на всякий случай.”....

----------


## Шобха Чандра дас

_Продолжение_

Смысл в том, что Кришна устроил этот мир очень хорошим образом. Он устроил этот мир таким оразом, что любой самый гордый человек может стать смиренным. Правда, как правило, бывает уже слишком поздно, когда он становится смиренным. Поэтому смысл заключается в том, что мы должны стать смиренными до того, как станет слишком поздно. Потому что что значит подготовиться к смерти? Это значит капитулировать уже сейчас, до того, как она наступит. Это Бхакти Тиртха Махарадж цитировал чьи это слова: умереть до прихода смерти. Гегеля по-моему или какого-то философа, я уже не помню, не важно, когда он говорил, что человек должен умереть раншье, чем наступит смерть. Умереть раньше значит отрешиться от всех материальных привязанностей. Это значит перестать играть в свои дурацкие игрушки, значит понять кто я и свои вечные отношения с Кришной. Для того, чтобы сделать это, нам дана человеческая жизнь. Человеческая жизнь только для этой цели предназначена. Человек может понять это, никто другой не может понять это. Для того, чтобы понять это, человек должен каждый день слушать "Шримад-Бхагаватам". Кришна устраивает даже в жизни преданных, как Он здесь говорит, даже преданные забывают об этом, даже преданные периодически иногда становятся жертвой майи. Поэтому Кришна даже в жизни преданных устраивает кризисы. Я видел как это бывает, когда у нас все хорошо и когда мы начинаем немножко гордиться. Мы думаем, что у нас все под контролем, что все понятно, все ясно, я знаю Харе Кришна, когда смерть придет, нужно будет Харе Кришна сказать, но тем временем сейчас прасад, и если прасад на десять минут задержался, то это безобразие вообще, что такое?! Если преданный мне сегодня не улыбнулся, я начинаю разочаровываться в сознании Кришны и если что-то еще не совпадает с моими представлениями о том, как это должно быть в соответствие с моим ясным пониманием планов Господа, то я начинаю возмущаться... Это значит, что майа одолела меня. Преданные иногда тоже попадают в майу, заметили, да? (смех) Несмотря на то, что каждый день они должны напоминать себе: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Все будет как Ты хочешь, а не как я хочу! Все будет как Ты хочешь, а не как я хочу! И я просто должен принять это, во всех обстоятельствах я должен служить, потому что во всех обстоятельствах слуга. Но тем не менее я обижаюсь, я гневаюсь, я говорю: „Как это так?! Все несправедливо, все неправильно! Потому что я только знаю, я же преданный, я понимаю как все должно быть, никто другой не понимает, Кришна тоже дурак, вообще!” Ну тоесть, мы это не говорим, конечно, но думаем: „Все неправильно, все не так!” Не говоря уже про духовного учителя, вобще ничего не понимает...” Это гордыня, майа, иллюзия, которая охватывает нас, и в этот момент Кришна устраивает кризис в нашей жизни. Когда человек начинает думать таким образом, когда гордыня опять возвращается к нему, а майа проникает в наше сердце через дырку гордыни, когда человек начинает думать, что „я все понимаю, я все знаю, я сам лучше могу судить обо всем, у меня все под контролем”, то тогда Кришна устраивает кризисы. Если человек смиренный и терпеливый, если есть два этих качества, которые не от мира сего – смирение и терпение – есть у него, то тогда такой человек может преодолеть все проблемы в своей жизни. Если их нет, а мы сразу же лишаемся смирения и терпения из-за гордыни... Гордый человек не может быть терпеливым. Гордый человек, естественно, не может быть смиренным, то тогда ничего в нашей жизни не остается, жизнь становится пустой. Пустой и разочаровывающей. 
Я хотел рассказать одну под конец историю (можно, да?) про Шрилу Прабхупаду. Если мы подумаем, опять же, над тем, кто такой был Шрила Прабхупада – Сам Кришна его послал и при этом какая у него была жизнь? Самая сложная, какая только может быть. Самая сложная, которую только можно представить. Одна очень хорошая история. Ее рассказал пуджари Адваита-Бхавана, дома Адваита-ачарьи в Шантипуре. Он говорит, что давным-давно, где-то в сороковые годы я стал пуджари здесь. Я обратил внимание, что с периодичностью где-то раз в месяц в храм приходит один человек, садится где-то в самом крайнем углу и начинает повторять мантру: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Долго-долго повторяет мантру, очень глубоко погрузившись в себя. Потом обычно подходит ко мне, благодарит меня за мое служение и уходит. Он говорит, что так продолжалось из месяца в месяц, из месяца в месяц, примерно раз в месяц этот человек приходил, я видел его. Так он очень много часов проводил, повторяя харинам, а я обычно не решался нарушить его уединения, никогда не спрашивал его. Потом вдруг, в какой-то момент он перестал приходить и я иногда думал: „Чего он не приходит? Что с ним случилось? Может он умер?” Прошло несколько лет и я увидел одного человека, облаченного в одежды санньяси. Он пришел, сел в дальнем углу, стал повторять, я присмотрелся поближе к нему и понял, что это тот же самый человек. В этот раз он особенно долго повторял мантру: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Прошло несколько часов, в конце концов он поднялся, подошел к алтарю, чтобы поблагодарить меня и на этот раз я у него спросил: „Я давно вас приметил, часто видел Вас тут, потом Вас не было, сейчас Вы пришли... Кто Вы?” „Меня зовут Абхай Чаранаравинда Бхактиведанта Свами и я – недостойный ученик Его Божественной Милости Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакура. Мой божественный учитель дал мне приказ, который я никак не могу выполнить. Он сказал мне, что я должен ехать на запад и все эти годы я приезжал сюда, потому что здесь, в этом доме, Господь Чайтанья начал свое движение и я молился Ему и Господу Нитьянанде и Адваите Ачарии, чтобы они помогли мне исполнить приказ, который дал мне духовный учитель. Я приходил сюда, чтобы получить какую-то капельку силы. Через два дня я уезжаю в Америку. Пожалуйста, дайте мне свое благословление. Я очень вас прошу, потому что я не знаю что меня там ожидает и что я буду делать.” 
Он говорит: „Ну, я дал ему свое благословление, ясное дело, и он уехал. Потом опять его не было и опять шли дни и годы. В какой-то момент стали приезжать какие-то странные люди, белые, сюда, я не обращал на них особого внимания. Пару дней тому назад они приезжали и какой-то один из них дал мне журнал „Бэк ту Годхед”. Я открыл его, развернул его и вижу: Основатель-ачарья А. Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами и тут же портет его знакомого старого. Это было в 80-ом году после того, как Шрила Прабхупада ушел. В этот момент я все понял, я понял как этот человек годы и годы приходил туда и просто терпеливо молился Кришне: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. В 1980 году я понял, что он ушел, я понял, что он исполнил миссию своего духовного учителя, я понял ... Пришел этот человек и рассказывает это ученикам Шрилы Прабхупады, показывает этот журнал. Я приехал сюда, к вам, подумал, что вам будет интересно услышать эту историю про вашего и моего любимого Шрилу Прабхупаду.” И в этот момент у него слезы потекли из глаз.
Какое эта история имеет отношение к тому, о чем мы говорили? Очень даже непосредственное. О том, что есть только две вещи в этом мире, которые нам нужны – смирение и терпение. Если у человека есть два этих качества, тогда он приобретет иммунитет от майи, когда майа никогда не сможет проникнуть в его сердце. Тогда ему ничего не будет страшно. Тогда он сможет прожить всю свою жизнь так как нужно прожить и дурацких иллюзий не будет на его пути. Он будет знать что ему делать, в конце концов он пройдет по своему пути и вернется к Кришне. Но если мы в какой-то момент забудем об этом и попытаемся подменить это все на какие-то другие вещи – на свою ученость, на свои достижения, на свое положение в обществе преданных, на титулы, которые мы тут получили, на ... я не знаю что, на количество последователей, которое за мной идет... Если мы попытаемся променять одно на другое и подумаем: „Что там, есть хорошие вещи – богатство, последователи, слава!”, в этот момент Кришна устроит хороший кризис и скажет „Харибол! Ты забыл как Меня зовут? Я тут! Хари! Я пришел, чтобы забрать у тебя все и дать тебе Мои лотосные стопы! Ха-ха-ха!” Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что когда преданные забывают и привязываются, Кришна устраивает им хорошую встряску, они становятся очень благодарными: „Спасибо большое, я больше никогда не буду.”
Спасибо вам большое, я больше никогда не буду (смеется). Ок, наверное уже поздно. Шрила Прабхупада ки! Джая! Гаура-премананде! Харибол!

----------


## Оля Баганина



----------


## Stanislav

Харе Кришна !
На сайте http://www.ibhakta.info/ в записи на 7 февраля этого года есть ссылки на киртан и лекции Махараджа на нама-хатте и в храме в Риге. Это происходило 5-6 фераля.

----------


## Джая д.д

*Вниманию преданных из Украины!*

Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж прилетает в Киев
16 февраля в 12:55 и улетает в Москву 18 февраля в 14:30
(указано киевское время). Таким образом, он пробудет в Киеве двое суток.
За это время планируется лекция на празднике(16 февраля Нитьянанда трайодаши,
общий даршан для учеников и так далее.

О размещении иногородних преданных, желающих посетить Киев в это время.
Просьба составить и выслать на е-мэйл Ирины Марченко irma108@gmail.com
списки учеников Гуру Махараджа, приезжающих из вашего города, в которых
необходимо указать фамилию, имя, духовное имя, возраст, даты приезда и отъезда.
Если это брахмачарьи, укажите, пожалуйста, важно ли им жить в храме.
Просьба прислать списки до 7 февраля, тогда до 12 февраля вам вышлют координаты
преданных, у которых вы будете жить, и вы сможете с ними созвониться.
Для желающих размещаться не в семьях преданных будет приготовлен вариант
недорогого общежития/гостиницы.
Списки нужны не только для размещения преданных, но и для приготовления
достаточного количества качественного прасада.

По всем вопросам обращайтесь к Марченко Ирине
моб.тел. +380(97)2195599
городской телефон +380(44)5445769
электронный адрес irma108@gmail.com

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Шобха Чандра дас

*ЛЕКЦИЯ ЧЕТВЕРТАЯ - Вриндаван (3.11.2008) Шримад Бхагаватам 4.28.48*

Я прочитаю стих из четветой песни "Шримад-Бхагаватам", глава 28, текст 48. Этот стих будет касаться праздника, который мы отмечали с вами вчера.

*уттиштхоттиштха раджарше
имам удадхи-мекхалам
дасйубхйах кшатра-бандхубхйо
бибхйатим патум архаси*

*ПЕРЕВОД:* О лучший из царей! Встань, посмотри - этот мир, окружает вода океана и он населен разбойниками и так называемыми царями. Этот мир очень боится сейчас, он погружен в страх и поэтому твоя обязанность - защитить его.

*КОММЕНТАРИЙ:* Когда приходит ачарья, следуя высшим наставлениям Верховной Личности Бога или Его представителя, он утверждает принципы религии в соответствии с «Бхагавад-гитой». Религия значит подчиняться приказам Верховной Личности Бога. Религиозные принципы начинаются с того момента, когда человек предается Верховной Личности Бога. Обязанность ачарьи — распространять подлинную систему религий и побуждать каждого кланяться Верховному Господу. Человек исполняет религиозные принципы, занимаясь преданным служением, осбенно девятью формами преданного служения - слушанием, повторением, памятованием и т.д. К сожалению, когда ачарья уходит, разбойники и непреданные пользуются этой возможностью и сразу же начинают вводить неавторитетные принципы, присваивая себе титулы так называемых свами, йогов, филантропов, людей, заботящихся о благосостоянии других и т.д. На самом деле, человеческая жизнь предназначена для того, чтобы мы исполнили указания Верховной Личности Бога как утверждается в «Бхагавад-гите» (9.34):

*ман-мана бхава мад-бхакто
мад-йаджи мам намаскуру
мам эваишйаси йуктваивам
атманам мат-парайанах*

_«Всегда думай обо Мне, стань Моим преданным, поклоняйся Мне и падай предо Мною ниц. Поглощенный мыслями обо Мне, ты непременно придешь ко Мне»._

Главная обязанность людей состоит в том, чтобы постоянно думать о Верховной Личности Бога, стать преданными Верховного Господа, почитать Его и падать ниц перед Ним. Ачарья, или авторитетьный представитель Верховного Господа, устанавливает эти принципы в человеческом обществе, но после его ухода порядок опять нарушается. Его лучшие ученики стараются исправить положение, искренне следуя наставлениям своего духовного учителя. Сейчас практически весь мир живет в страхе перед мошенниками и непреданными, и для того, чтобы спасти людей от безбожия, мы основали Движение сознания Кришны. Каждый человек должен сотрудничать с этим Движением, чтобы принести в общество настоящее процветание, счастье и мир.

_Я прочитаю еще один абзац из следующего комментария Шрилы Прабхупады:_

Это значит, что жена преданного должна быть готова на такой поступок. Точно так же ученик, преданный своему духовному учителю, скорее умрет вместе с ним, чем перестанет выполнять его наставления. Верховный Господь является на землю, чтобы восстановить основы религии, и с той же целью приходит сюда представитель Господа, духовный учитель. Долг учеников — продолжать миссию духовного учителя и добросовестно исполнять ее. В противном случае ученику остается только одно — умереть вместе с духовным учителем. Иными словами, ученик должен быть готов отбросить все эгоистические интересы и посвятить жизнь исполнению воли духовного учителя.

*********

Я думал, что будет правильно, если мы сегодня еще раз вернемся к тому празднику или осбытию, который мы отмечали вчера, ко дню ухода Шрилы Прабхупады. Поэтому я выбрал стих из 28-ой главы четвертой песни "Шримад-Бхагаватам", где Нарада Муни рассказывает Царю Прачинабархи аллегорическую историю, в которой царь Майаладваджа умирает в лесу, как это было принято в давно минувшие времена. Цари в какой-то момент уходили в лес вместе со своими женами для того, чтобы изжить последние остатки духа наслаждения. Последний период нашей жизни мы должны провести так, чтобы этого желания наслаждаться здесь, в этом мире, не осталось вовсе. Потому что даже если маленький привкус этого желания останется в сердце, то Кришна откликнется на это желание и позволит нам снова родится в этом мире. Поэтому ведические традиции были достаточно суровы и цари, которые всю жизнь наслаждались или пользовались возможностями своего положения, - а положение царя или человека, облаченного властью – это всегда очень опасное положение. Потому что власть дает человеку самое сильное наслаждение. Природа наслаждения – это ощущение того, что ты контролируешь или управляешь чем-то. Когда человек получает это ощущение, он думает: „Я наслаждаюсь.” Потому что такова природа Верховной Личности Бога – Он наслаждающийся и Он всем управляет. И мы тоже хотим быть наслаждающимися и поэтому мы тоже хотим всем управлять. Если не всем, то хотя бы своим мужем или своими детьми или не знаю чем, хотя бы машиной. Потому что когда человек едет в машине, то природа удовольствия, которое он получает – контроль, власть. 
Так или иначе, по ведической традиции цари должны были уходить в лес для того, чтобы этот дух наслаждения изжить. И царь Майаладваджа, о котором рассказывает Нарада Муни, не был исключением из этого правила. Вместе со своей женой, царицей Видарбхи, он ушел в лес и в какой-то момент оставил свое тело. Когда это случилось, его жена, верная и преданная, массировала его стопы и она почувствовала, что жизнь ушла из его тела. Она почувствовала, что стопы его похолодели и что в теле больше нет признаков жизни. Когда она окончательно убедилась в этом, она стала плакать, рыдать и просить царя встать, подняться со смертного ложа. Этот стих – причитания или стоны царицы Видарбхи, которая просит своего мужа подняться с ложа смерти.
Шрила Прабхупада в комментариях к этим стихам объясняет, что аллегория, которую описывает в данном случае Нарада Муни, - это состояние, испытываемое учеником, когда уходит его духовный учитель. Он говорит, что царь Майаладваджа в данном случае олицетворяет Гуру, Ачарью, духовного учителя, а его жена, верная и преданная, которая массировала его стопы, олицетворяет ученика. И здесь ученик, поняв, что духовный учитель ушел, просит его вернуться, призывая его вспомнить о своем долге. 
Шрила Прабхупада объясняет в комментарии, что когда духовный учитель уходит, то принципы религии, которые он принес для того, чтобы утвердить в этом мире, опять куда-то затемняются. Всегда находятся разбойники, воры, так называемые проповедники, которые будут делать нечто прямо противоположное тому, что должны делать религиозные люди. Всегда найдутся люди, которые будут извращать эти принципы и так постепенно происходит процесс, который в "Бхагавад-гите" называется дхармасйа-гланир или упадок религии. Это в сущности, неизбежный процесс. Сам Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что когда ачарья уходит, то всегда наступает хаос, всегда в мире происходят страшные события, потому что сразу же все то, что он принес, начинает извращаться. Сразу же все то, что он принес, начинает приобретает формы прямо противоположные тем, которые он ожидал. 
И Шрила Прабхупада здесь объясняет каким образом в этой ситуации должен вести себя ученик. Ученик – это тот, кто предался Гуру. Шрила Прабхупада, если вы заметили, дает в этом комментарии дает очень важное определение религии. Он говорит: религия начинается с того момента, когда человек предается. До этого о религии не может быть и речи; до этого это не религия, а игра в религию. Религия или дхарма начинается с того момента, когда человек отбрасывает свои собственные эгоистические интересы. Потому что мы все эгоисты. Кто-то меньше эгоист, кто-то больше эгоист; кто-то проявляет эгоизм по-одному, кто-то появляет эгоизм по-другому. Микрофон этот проявил эгоизм, перестав работать. Ага, внял. Кто-то проявляет эгоизм или зависть грубо, кто-то просто эгоцентричен и не обращает внимания на других. На самом деле все люди думают о себе, каждый человек рождается с мыслями о себе и о своих собственных интересах; каждый человек все время думает как мне должно быть лучше. Но религия значит ман-мана мад-бхакто мад-йаджи мам-намаскуру. Религия начинается с того, что я перестаю думать о себе и начинаю думать о ком? О Кришне. Религия к этому сводится. Суть религии в том, чтобы перестать думать о себе.

----------


## Шобха Чандра дас

_Продолжение_

Человек разными способами может достичь этого состояния. Кришна в этом стихе объясняет, что есть этапы приближения к этому состоянию. Все начинается с того, что я просто кланяюсь. Склоняя свою голову перед Кришной, я уже перестаю так или иначе строить мир вокруг себя. Каждый человек в этом мире пытается построить или застваить мир вертеться вокруг себя. Мы все считаем себя пупом вселенной, центром этого мира. Как в Индии, если выпойдете в какое-нибудь святое место, вам будут говорить, что это место – центр мира. В другом святом месте вам скажут то же самое. Но мы знаем, что центр мира на Урале находится, нам это понятно или где-то под Днепропетровском, в зависимости от того, откуда мы. 
Но это природа, психология человека – думать о себе, пытаться заставить мир вертеться вокруг себя. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада дает это суровое определение религии и религия начинается с того момента, когда человек предается. Мы можем реально предаться в этой жизни живому человеку. Потому что Бога мы не видим. Наша проблема и наша беда заключается в том, что мы не видим Бога, не понимаем Бога и предаться Ему сразу, непосредственно начать думать о Нем очень сложно. Я помню, мне сказали: „Думай о Кришне.” Я решил думать о Нем, но я не мог понять что о Нем думать. Решимость у меня была, только я не мог понять что думать о Нем! Сидел и думал... Но это очень недолго продолжалось, потом я стал думать как всегда о самом себе, что мне нужно, как мне будет лучше, а не как Ему бует лучше. 
Поэтому процесс предания начинается с живых, личностных отношений с духовным учителем. Недаром Нарада Муни сравнивает ученика с женой. В традиционном ведическом обществе жена (простите меня, пожалуйста), выполняла все приказы своего мужа беспрекословно. Это была традиция. Было некое социальное давление, людей учили с детства так вести себя и ученик должен воплощать в себе тот же самый дух, тот же самый принцип. Принцип один и тот же. На самом деле для жены муж является представителем Верховной Личности Бога. С этим трудно смириться, я понимаю, но это факт. Для ученика точно так же духовный учитель является представителем Верховной Личности Бога и успех нажей жизни зависит от того, насколько реально я смогу предаться. В конечном счете Богу или принципу Бога, который в разных видах и в разных формах проявляется в разных личностях здесь, в этом мире... Наша природа в том, чтобы отвергать все авторитеты и для этого есть множество оснований. Если я хочу отвергнуть чей-то авторитет, я могу найти не просто предлог – я могу найти множество очень веских причин и они будут абсолютно реальны. Я могу найти массу недостатков в своем муже. Если я захочу, я могу найти массу недостатков в своем духовном учителе – никаких проблем нету. Но беда  в том, что делая это, я лишаю себя бесценной возможности в конечном счете отказаться от своего эгоизма и предаться Верховной Личности Бога, вступить в отношения с Кришной. 
Разумеется, сейчас это сложно. Мы с вами люди, воспитанные в других принципах. Западная цивилизация началась с Великой Французской Революции, которая была совершена под лозунгом „Свобода, равенство и братство!” Свободы люди не получили, равенства не получили, о братстве никакой речи нет, но концепция осталась. В западном мире все равны. В этом беда. В западном мире все хотят быть равными, хотя равных людей нету! Один из принципов нашей философии, который сформулировал Мадхавачарья, - это таратамйа, принцип йерархичности дживы, то, что даже в духовном мире есть определенная йерархия и принять Бога значит принять принципы йерархии, которую возглавляет Кришна. В конце, на вершине этой пирамиды, стоит сам Бог. До тех пор, пока я не приму принципы йерархии или принципы неравенства, принципы подчинения, я никогда не смогу принять Бога. Все мое принятие будет внешним и поверхностных, оно не затронет глубинных слоев моего сознания и ничего не произойдет со мной, я не смогу обрести настоящий духовный опыт и не увижу Бога. У Бога не будет никаких причин являться передо мной, потому что Бог приходит только тогда, когда он чувствует искреннее предание человека. Поэтому нам так сложно. 
Однажды к Шриле Прабхупаде пришел человек и стал говорить: „Свамиджи, сейчас нет настоящих гуру. Свамиджи, я много искал, настоящих гуру нет.” Шрила Прабхупада посмотрел на него и сказал: „Настоящие гуру есть. Нет настоящих учеников.” „Нет, Свамиджи, Вы не понимаете меня, я много искал!” Шрила Прабхупада посмотрел на него сурово: „Я настоящий гуру! Ты готов предаться?” 
Настоящий гуру есть, нет настоящих учеников. Потому что быть учеником сложно. Быть гуру легко (смеется). Быть учеником очень сложно и настоящий гуру - это тот, кто проявляет качества настоящего ученика, кто по-настоящему предается. Этот процесс в высшей степени глубокий философский процесс. Если мы не поймем этого принципа, мы никогда не поймем ничего в духовной жизни. Есть распространенная в наше время философия, которая постепенно распространяется даже на територии бывшего Советсткого союза, так называемые ритвики. Они говорят: „Наш гуру - Прабхупада.” Они в свое время прислали цитату из (?) Андреева по-моему, где он говорит, что люди любят гуру только тогда, когда он мертв. Когда он мертвый, его легко любить, потому что он мертвый, потому что ему не надо предаваться. Стоит человеку перестать быть гуру в том смысле, чтобы перестать быть грузом на нас, неким давлением, чем-то, что заставляет нас действовать порой вопреки своей собственной воли, предаваться, мы сразу же можем его любить. Филосифя ритвиков – это примерно такая же философия, основаная на некромании, любви к трупам. Я разговаривал недавно с одним таким человеком, он мне начал что-то такое объяснять: „Гуру, гуру, гуру ... Наши гуру все только уттама-адхикари, поэтому мой гуру – Шрила Прабхупада.” Он говорил, что каждый волен выбирать себе кого угодно в гуру, но я выбрал Шрилу Прабхупаду, потому что он уттама-адхикари. На самом деле он выбрал Шрилу Прабхупаду не потому, что он уттама-адхикари, а потому что таким образом ему не нужно предаваться. Потому что таким образом он может делать все, что хочет и тем не менее пребывать в иллюзии того, что он является учеником.
Шрила Прабхупада очень последовательно проповедовал этот непопулярный принцип. Потому что он понимал из сострадания к людям, человек может обрести что-то в духовной жизни только тогда, когда он будет делать шаг за шагом, небольшие младенческие шаги по направлению к преданию. Без этого ничего не будет. Без этого человек останется при своих концепциях. В конечном счете что я должен предать? Почему предание такой болезненный процесс? Потому что предаться значит отказаться от собственных концепций. У нас нет ничего более дорогого, чем собственные представления о себе. Наше ложное эго – это сумма наших представлений о самом себе. Предаться значит отказаться от этих представлений, а это хуже смерти! Человек готов умереть, лишь бы сохранить свои представления о себе. Люди жертвуют жизнью, Арджуна был готов пожертвовать свой жизнью, он говорил: „Пусть меня убьют, но я умру хорошим. Я умру таким, каким я хочу умереть.” Кришна говорит: „Дурак! Что ты хочешь? Ты сейчас в конечном счете очень красиво страдаешь.” Арджуна очень наслаждался, как он страдал: „Я такой хороший! Сейчас отложу лук и пусть меня убивают!” Кришна смеялся над ним, потому что ты умрешь, сохранив в неприкосновенности свое ложное эго. А так как ложное эго останется, останется барьер между тобой и Богом. В конце концов ты никогда не сможешь увидеть или почувствовать Бога, потому что это та стена, которая отделяет человека от Бога. Поэтому с самого начала человек должен предаться через процесс слушания.

----------


## Шобха Чандра дас

_Продолжение_

_Катха-Упанишад, в ней есть знаменитый стих (1.2.9),_ который Шрила Прабхупада и наши ачарьи часто цитируют, Бхактивинод Тхакур часто цитировал его: *найша таркена матир апанейа, проктаненаива сугьянайа прештха апанейа анйани наива сугйанайа прешта* - Ямарадж, который олицетворяет духовного учителя, говорит Начикете, что с помощью логики ты никогда не сможешь понять шастры, с помощью логики ты никогда не сможешь понять смысл священного писания, сколько бы ты ни изучал священные писания. Сугйанайа прешта. Сугйанайа значит легко понять. Как можно священные писания понять легко? Анйани наива сугйанайа прешта – дорогой мой, если ты будешь то же самое слушать, ты поймешь. Если ты будешь пытаться сам читать и думать ... Это не значит, что не надо думать и читать, но если ты просто будешь полагаться на себя, ты будешь принимать священные писания через призму своей собственной концепции, ты будешь оставаться равен самому себе, никаких качественных изменений в тебе не произойдет! Но если ты будешь слушать, причем слушать правильно, ананйи наива – от другого человека, ты сможешь это принять, потому что в процессе слушания происходит предание. Когда я слушаю, причем слушаю в правильном настроении, потому что слушать можно по-разному. Иногда можно видеть как люди слушают: „Мели Емеля, давай, давай, что еще скажешь, как меня еще развлечешь, ну давай, давай, посмотрим – понравится ли мне это или нет.” Но если слушаешь в правильном настоении, если я слушаю с верой, если я слушаю в првильном духе, то это уже процесс осеменения моего сердца. Шрила Прабхупада сравнивал процесс слушания ... Поэтому он здесь говорит, что бхакти начинается со слушания: шраванам киртанам вишнох смаранам пада севанам арчанам ванданам дасйам сакхйам атма-ниведанам – бхакти начинается со слушания, потому что в слушании происходит предание. Шрила Прабхупада сравнивал процесс слушания духовного учителя с процессом зачатия. Это любопытная аналогия, позволяет нам расслабиться слегка. Он говорит, что в данном случае духовный учитель выступает как мужчина и с помощью своих слов он осеменяет сердце ученика, позволяя в сердце ученика родиться качественно новому знанию. Позволяет в сердце ученика родиться Кришне. Как Шрила Прабхупада в десятой песни "Шримад-Бхагаватам" сравнивает зачатие Васудевой в лоне Деваки, он говорит, что это зачание не на физическом уровне произошло, а в процессе слушания. В процессе слушания в нашем сердце возникает новое настроение, новое представление о том, кто я и что я должен делать в этом мире, если я предаюсь в этом процессе. С другой стороны сейчас это не модно, сейчас люди предпочитают обсуждать все, люди говорят: „Нет, дайте мне тоже поговорить”, потому что всем говорить хочется, но это не авторитетный процесс. Это что-то вроде гомосексуализма на духовном уровне, когда люди непонятно чем занимаются. Слушать значит слушать гуру и слушать в определенном настроении, слушать так, чтобы внутри сердце мое или лоно моего сердца отклилалось на то, что мне говорит духовный учитель. Тогда только что-то произойдет. В противном случае, если слушание другое, как Прахлада Махараджа говорит: 

*матир на кришне паратах свато ва
митхо 'бхипадйета гриха-вратанам*
[ШБ 7.5.30]

Он говорит, что если человек просто слушает других или сам говорит или еще что-то, ничего не происходит. Матир на кришне – его сознание не поворачивается к Кришне, он не начинает думать о Кришне. Он остается при своем, при своих мыслях о самом себе, о своем собственном интересе. Но в живых отношениях с духовным учителем может пройзойти качественное изменение этого и Шрила Прабхупада именно этого хотел, чтобы люди слушали его, чтобы люди читали его книги и чтобы делали это в правильном настроении, потому что с этого начинается все. 
Радханатх Махарадж однажды рассказал одну удивительную историю про Шрилу Прабхупаду. Был даршан Шрилы Прабхупады где-то здесь, во Вриндаване, может быть даже в этой комнате. Нет, это раньше было, до того, как храм этот был построен. Один ученик Шрилы Прабхупады задал невинный на первый взгляд вопрос, Джанардана его звали. Во время даршанов ученики задавали вопросы. И ученик спросил: „Шрила Прабхупада, что нужно делать, как нужно отвечать человеку, который говорит, что мне гуру не нужен, что я слышу Бога из своего сердца?” 
Я дам вам 30 секунд, чтобы вы подумали как бы вы ответили на этот вопрос. Что нужно отвечать человеку, который утверждает, что ему гуру не нужен? Что он разговаривает с Богом в сердце? Послушайте, что ответил Шрила Прабхупада. Он разъярился и ответил: „Ты негодяй! Ты негодяй! Ты повторил это слово несколько раз!” Радханатх Махарадж говорит: „Я никогда в таком состоянии Шрилу Прабхупаду не видел.” „Ты негодяй, потому что ты не читаешь моих книг! Если бы ты читал моих книг, ты бы знал как отвечать на этот вопрос! В "Бхагавад-гите" ясно написано: тешам сатата йуктанам бхаджатам прити-пурвакам - человек может разговаривать с Богом только тогда, когда он 24 часа в сутки думает о Боге, только тогда, когда у него в сердце есть любовь! Так ты должен ответить, но ты негодяй, так как ты не читаешь моих книг ....” 
Кто-то, чтобы разрядить немного обстановку, задал какой-то легкий вопрос, Шрила Прабхупада не заметил этого вопроса и продолжал говорить: „Ты негодяй! Ты не читаешь моих книг!” Смысл этого урока тяжелого, который я вам преподаю, повторяя то, что сказал Шрила Прабхупада в том, что человек должен не просто читать книги или не просто слушать Шрилу Прабхупаду, а предаться этому процессу, понять, что это мой процесс предания, понять, что это то, таким образом я смогу начать думать о Кришне. Шрила Прабхупада в этом смысле был в высшей степени бескомпромиссным человеком. Он очень любил, когда люди читают его книги. Однажды к нему приехал один президент храма и кто-то спросил „Как у вас там дела в храме?” Он сказал: „У нас все хорошо.” Шрила Прабхупада сказал: „Сколько лекций вы проводите в день?” Тот сказал: „Четыре лекции в день.” Шрила Прабхупада сказал: „Ооо, тогда это самый лучший храм.” 
Нет ничего лучше, потому что в конце концов грош цена будет нашей бхакти, если она ни к чему толком не будет приводить. Она привести может только тогда, когда будет реальный процесс предания. Здесь, в этих стихах Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что человек может реально обрести опыт в одном из следующих стихов он говорит, что человек может встретиться с Богом непосредственно, потому что следом, буквально через два или три стиха после того, который мы прочли, брахман приходит к царице Видарбхе и этот брахман – сам Верховный Господь, олицетворение Параматмы приходит к ней и начинает утешать. И Шрила Прабхупада в комментарии к этому стиху говорит, что человек может встретиться лицом к лицу с Верховной Личностью Бога в наставлениях своего духовного учителя. Реально в наставлениях своего духовного учителя, следуя этим наставлениям, он может встретиться с Верховной Личностью Бога. Это называется вани-сева, когда я служу наставлениям духовного учителя.

----------


## Шобха Чандра дас

_Продолжение_

Здесь Шрила Прабхупада, в том комментарии, который мы прочли, объясняет что должен делать искренний ученик, когда учитель уходит. Он должен принять на себя миссию своего духовного учителя, продолжать делать то же самое. Когда он делает то же самое, в его сердце появляется реальный духовный опыт. Он должен продолжать так или иначе в меру своих сил и возможностей проповедовать. 
Здесь в Кришна-Баларам-мандире Шрила Прабхупада однажды подозвал какого-то повара, который ни слова не говорил по-английски, его ученика индуса и говорит: „Ты должен проповедовать.” Тот двух слов не мог связать. „Очень просто: повторяй за мной: Международное Общество сознания Кришны ...” Он сказал: „Бе-бе-бе, ме-ме-ме ...” „Проповедует сознание Кришны.” „Бе-бе-бе, ме-ме-ме ...” „Ну вот, видишь, ты уже проповедуешь.” Проповедовать просто, если я не пытаюсь что-то добавить от себя или исказить, если я делаю то, что я понял и пытаюсь вложить сердце в слова, которые я понял из уст своего духовного учителя, если я принимаю на себя беспокойство своего духовного учителя. Это миссия, это то, каким образом я могу реально служить духовному учителю и в служении ему обрести настоящий духовный опыт предания ему.
Я хотел рассказать одну замечательную историю тоже про Шрилу Прабхупаду, про то, как однажды Уттама Шлока Прабху, ученик Шрилы Прабхупады, пришел к нему  и сказал: „Шрила Прабхупада, у нас (он проповедовал в Канаде, в Торонто) мы нашли церковь, которая закрывается и они хотят продать здание. Отличная церковь, отличное здание, я походил по ней, все присмотрел: тут унас будет зал для принятия прасада, тут будет храмовая комната, тут будет все, тут вместо Иисуса Христа будет у нас Кришна стоять...” Он уже все распланировал в уме. Шрила Прабхупада сказал: „Сколько стоит?” Тот говорит: „Ну, наверное, они согласны продать за пол-миллиона долларов.” Это были гигантские деньги. Шрила Прабхупада сказал: „Не, зачем нам покупать беспокойство? Зачем нам покупать за свои деньги беспокойство? Если вы купите, вы будете думать только о деньгах, в не будете думать о Кришне... А на какой улице находится церковь?” „На хорошей, на самой центральной...” Шрила Прабхупада сказал: „Не, не, очень дорого. Сколько у вас денег есть на счету?” Тот сказал: „40 тысяч долларов.” „Зачем нам покупать беспокойство, не нужно нам... А здание хорошее, да? В хорошем состоянии?” „Отличное! Идеальное состояние!” Шрила Прабхупада сказал: „Не, зачем нам покупать беспокойство? Беспокойство мы не будем покупать ... А посмотреть можно?” (смех) „Да, Шрила Прабхупада, приезжайте в Торонто, посмотрим.” „Как-нибудь приеду.” Через три дня он приехал в Торонто, вызвал к себе Уттама Шлоку: „Пойдем, посмотрим.” Тот ему показал, рассказал все. Шрила Прабхупада сказал: „Да, хорошее.” Тут ему Уттама Шлока стал говорить: „Ну, наверное, они не продадут, потому что они християне, если они узнают что мы преданные ...” Шрила Прабхупада сказал: „Ничего, мы им скажем, что мы Иисусу христу будем продолжать поклоняться. Мы можем поставить Иисуса Христа тут на алтаре, никаких проблем нету, ничего страшного.” Он ходил, ходил, думал, думал: „Сколько, говоришь, у вас денег есть на счету?” Тот сказал: „40 тысяч.” Он сказал: „Еще 60 найдется где-нибудь?” Рядом Парамананда стоял, он заведовал тогда ББТ и он спрашивает: „Сколько у вас там на счету ББТ денег?” Он говорит: „Где-то 200 тысяч с небольшим.” Шрила Прабхупада говорит: „Хорошо, значит так, иди к ним, договаривайся насчет трехсот тысяч, двести тебе ББТ даст, 40 ты ...” Он говорит: „Шрила Прабхупада, зачем нам покпать беспокойство?” В этот момент Шрила Прабхупада стукнул по столу: „Нам нужны беспокойства! Если у вас не будет беспокойств, вы просто будете есть прасад и жиреть! Как можно без беспокойств? Нам нужны беспокойства!” Уттама Шлока думал: „Зачем нам покупать беспокойства?”, а оказывается, нам нужны беспокойства. 
Потому что это был Шрила Прабхупада, он знал, что если человек не предается, что если человек не делает чего-то реального для Кришны, то все его так называемое сознание Кришны окажется всего лишь красивыми словами, словами где-то в воздухе. Поэтому здесь он говорит, что ученик должен в конце концов развивать в себе этот дух предания с полной готовностью сделать все для того, чтобы исполнить миссию своего духовного учителя, тогда его духовный учитель будет всегда находиться рядом с ним, тогда он никогда не будет чувствовать разлуки, тогда он все время будет чувствовать связь с духовным учителем, потому что вани или натавления духовного учителя – это самое важное, что только может быть в жизни ученика.
Расскажу одну последнюю историю, потому что уже много времени, чтобы завершить мою робкую попытку прославить Шрилу Прабхупаду о том, каким образом нужно слушаться духовного учителя. История ... Две истории расскажу. Или одну? (ответ: Две. Три... смех) Одну историю рассказал Харивилас Прабху. Он приехал в Англию, в Лондон, к Шриле Прабхупаде, получать вторую инициацию, сам он оповедовал в это время во Франции, в Париже, открыл центр. Он получил Гаятри-мантру от Шрилы Прабхупады и почувствовал какую-то близость необычайную, почувствувал дух предания: „Я отдаюсь, я подчиняюсь полностью духовному учителю.” Он почувствовал это. Он должен был уезжать сразу же назад во Францию и на прощанье с ним Шрила Прабхупада сказал: „Ну что, ты через Кале поедешь?” Кале – это порт во Франции на Ламанше. Тот подумал: „Откуда он вообще пор Кале знает?! И чего это он ...” „Не, не, я не через Кале поеду, Шрила Прабхупада, я через Бордон поеду, а из Бордона только в Болонью ездить, так что я через Болонью поеду.” Шрила Прабхупада сказал: „Ты уверен, что ты поедешь не через Кале?” „Не, Шрила Прабхупада, вы не правы, через Кале пароходы не ходят, а из Бордона только это самое ..” Шрила Прабхупада сказал: „Да, да, ну хорошо, если ты так уверен...” Они попрощались и по дороге он думал: „Какой же я дурак, вообще, как я мог такое сказать, что Шрила Прабхупада, Вы не правы, что не ходят через Кале...” Но с другой стороны он думал: „Ну я же прав был, не ходят из Бордона в Кале не ходят, только в Болонью...” Когда он приехал в этот порт, он увидел объявление, что из-за ветренной погоды корабли сегодня в Болонью ходить не будут, сегодня мы едем в Кале.” (смех) Тут он понял, что то ощущение, которое у него было, послушайте, это интересная динамика. Духовный учитель дал нам Гаятри. Гаятри - это способ почувствовать связь с духовным учителем. В этот момент он чувствовал: „Да, я все, предался полностью.” Через мгновение духовный учитель спрашивает: „Предался ты или не предался?” а мы говорим: „Не, не, я знаю лучше.” Это то, как духовный учитель и Кришна действуют вместе для того, чтобы научить ученика очень непростой науке предания себя.
Еще одну маленькую историю расскажу тоже из такой же  примерно серии, историю, которую тоже рассказал ученик Шрилы Прабхупады. Он говорит: „У меня был друг, его звали Баскар и когда Шрила Прабхупада был в Лос-Анжелисе, так как мы были крепкие парни, нас назначили его телохранителями. Однажды ме сидели вместе с ним и болтали о чем-то. Тот говорит: „Ты заметил, Шрила Прабхупада все делает по часам? По тому как он все делает, можно часы сверять! Он все делает абсолютно одинаково, абсолютно точно!” Тот говорит: „Да, заметил, да, здорово, потрясающе.” „У меня есть одна идея. Ты заметил, что у Шрилы Прабхупады есть новые тапочки?” Тот говорит: „Да, заметил.” „Ты заметил как он пользуется этими тапочками?” Он говорит: „Да, заметил.” 
У него были домашние тапочки, он из своей комнаты выходил, надевал эти тапочки, доходил до храмовой комнаты, оставлял, входил в комнату босиком, потом опять заходил надевал тапочки, оставлял там. Тот говорит: „Я знаю в каком магазине их покупали.” Он говорит: „Ну и что, зачем тебе эти тапочки?” „Как, ты ничего не понимаешь! Я знаю размер Шрилы Прабхупады.” Он говорит: „Зачем они тебе, они тебе на нос не налезут.” „Ты ничего не понимаешь! Новые тапочки и он все время делает одно и то же. Можно проследить.” Тот говорит: „Ну и что??!!!!” Он говорит: „Ну как?!!! Я куплю ему новую пару точно таких же тапочек, когда Шрила Прабхупада их снимет перед храмовой комнатой, я их подменю на новые! Он не заметит, а у меня будет пара тапочек, которые носил Шрила Прабхупада!” Тот говорит: „О, здорово!” „И ты так можешь сделать на следующий день.” (смех) 
Через день они встречаются и он говорит: „Ну что, как, мне покупать тапочки?” „Не, не покупай.” „Почему не покупай?” „Слушай, я тебе сейчас расскажу что произошло. Шрила Прабхупада как всегда по часам вышел из своей комнаты, я уже подменил тапочки, которые стояли у двери, он надел тапочки, прошел в храмовую комнату, зашел в комнату, побыл там на приветствие Божеств, на лекции, после лекции вышел, надел опять тапочки, поднялся к себе, но почему-то на этот раз тапочки не снял. Он зашел в этих тапочках внутрь и оставил эти тапочки внутри. Я стал думал: „Что такое? Что такое? Его я уже припрятал.” 
Через какое-то время вышел его слуга и спросил: „Как найти Баскара?” „Это я Баскар.” „Шрила Прабхупада велел тебе передать: Спасибо большое за новые тапочки. (смех) Но самое главное – нехорошо проделывать трюки с духовным учителем!” 
Это последняя история была для медитации. Это то, каким образом нам нужно строить свои отношения с духовным учителем. Если мы хотим чего-то, если мы хотим увидеть Кришну, встретиться со Шримати Радхарани, увидеть Вриндаван, Кришна здесь. Кришна везде, но особенно Он здесь. Вриндаванам паритйаджа са квачин наива гачхати – Он даже одного шагу не делает за пределы Вриндавана. Если мы хотим увидеть Кришну, надо начать думать о Нем. Как начать думать о Нем? Предавшись духовному учителю. Тогда мы почувствуем Кришну и настоящий Вриндаван откроется. Если нет, у нас останется наше материальное видение, мы будем видеть грязь, свиней, еще что-то... Духовные глаза никогда не откроются у нас. Духовные глаза может открыть духовный учитель: ом агьяна тимирандасйа гьянан джана шалакайа чакшур унмилитам йена тасмаи шри гураве намах. Только он сможет снять катаракту невежества с наших глаз. Шрила Прабхупада ки! Джая! Гаура-премананде! Харибол!
_Завтра, если вы не возражаете, мы снова соберемся ..._

----------


## Джива

Госвами Махарадж говорил в лекции, что украсть прасад не грех!
так что методика с тапочками всиле :mig:

----------


## Stanislav

Харе Кришна !
Насколько я знаю, Махарадж получил саньясу 4 августа 2001 года в день явления Господа Баларамы.
Вопрос: от кого Махарадж получил саньясу ?  :smilies: 

Заранее спасибо за ответ !

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Вопрос: от кого Махарадж получил саньясу ?


От своего духовного учителя Шрилы Радханатхи Свами.

----------


## Stanislav

Cудя по всему, это фотографии с принятия саньясы.

----------


## Мария

Харе Кришна!
Подскажите пожалуйста,  когда у Махараджа по плану лекции в Москве?

----------


## Darshana

> Харе Кришна!
> Подскажите пожалуйста,  когда у Махараджа по плану лекции в Москве?


Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж сейчас в Индии. Вернется в Россию в конце марта. Тогда и будут лекции. :smilies:

----------


## Мария

ура! Спасибо)))

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Cудя по всему, это фотографии с принятия саньясы.



Да это оттуда. Эта церемония проходила в Москве, в храме на Беговой, где был сооружен специальный пандал. В тот день также получил санньясу Шрила Бхакти Вишрамбха Мадхава Махарадж.

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

Скажите пожалуйста, Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами дает инициации?

----------


## Darshana

> Скажите пожалуйста, Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами дает инициации?


Да конечно.

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

*Darshana*, спасибо))
*Мария*, я не про это. Духовный учитель однажды перестает принимать учеников.
Мне просто показалось что я услышала что Госвами махарадж перестал посвящать, очень рада что это неправда))

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж сейчас в Индии. Вернется в Россию в конце марта.


На Гаура-пурниму он где будет?

----------


## Darshana

> На Гаура-пурниму он где будет?


 В Индии, а где точно там я не знаю. С 16 марта Махарадж планировал парикраму по Варшане с группой Вивасвана прабху.

----------


## Darshana

На Гаура Пурниму Гуру Махарадж будет во Вриндаване.

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Джая д.д

_Цитата_

"Преданные, которые выше тебя им нужно служить, с равными нужно дружить, к тем, которые ниже тебя нужно проявлять милость. А если вы не знаете, на каком уровне находится преданный? Он может быть бхакта молодой,но до этого он десять миллионов жизней служит Кришне, он просто пришел сюда сейчас. Санатана Госвами говорит: "Если вы не знаете, на каком уровне находится человек, если вы не уверены в этом, на всякий случай, служите ему так, как будто он маха-бхагавата!"

----------


## Джая д.д

*Цитата*

" Мы можем незаметно для себя обидеть кого-то, мы можем не иметь ни чего дурного в сердце и сделать это нечаяно. Но Кришна, который находится всердце того человека, Он принимает это оскорбление! Как опасно оскорблять преданных! Иногда мы не понимаем этого"

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

Харе Кришна! Есть ли какая-нибудь лекция, где Махарадж говорит о соблюдении экадаши? Поделитесь плиз, если есть.

----------


## Эдвард

Насколько я помню, в одной из лекция семинара "Практические и научные основы Cознания Кришны" он рассказывал о днях Экадаши.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна! Есть ли какая-нибудь лекция, где Махарадж говорит о соблюдении экадаши? Поделитесь плиз, если есть.


Вот есть несколько ответов БВГосвами с прошлого форума:

Anonymous
(Unregistered)
27/02/02 02:45 PM
213.242.34.86	 Прасад в Экадаши 	 


Приемлимо ли распространять или угощать людей, которые не следуют регулирующим принципам, прасадом в день экадаши? Получат ли они от этого благо или наоборот? Каково влияние века Кали на зернобобовый прасад в день экадаши?


BV Goswami 
(Махарадж)
19/04/02 03:50 PM
212.92.132.78	 Re: Прасад в Экадаши [re: Anonymous]	 


Насколько мне известно, в ресторанах ИСККОН на Западе в Экадаши готовят и продают обычную пищу (не придерживаясь запрета на зернове и бобовые). Вероятнее всего, эта система была установлена самим Шрилой Прабхупадой. В любом случае, лучше, если они будут есть такой прасад, чем если будут питаться мясом. 

Физиологический смысл поста на Экадаши в том, что обычно в этот день тело очень активизируется. Чтобы противостоять этому, преданные постятся, что помогает обуздать свои чувства. В этом мире есть очень много людей, которые заботятся о своем здоровье и регулярно постятся. Таким людям можно просто объяснить, что экадаши - самый лучший день для поста. 

Влияние века Кали сказывается в том, что все меньше людей соблюдает пост в эти дни, а те кто соблюдает, делают это все менее строго.  :smilies:  Никакого другого особого влияния нет, насколько я знаю.

================================================

Anonymous
(Unregistered)
29/10/03 12:09 PM
195.5.61.75	 экадаши
Здравствуйте 
У меня вопрос относительно экадаши 
можно ли есть на экадаши гречьку или нет? 

BV Goswami 
(Махарадж)
18/11/03 02:41 PM
212.67.4.57	 Re: экадаши
Насколько я знаю, напрямую гречка не упоминается в Хари-бхакти-виласе. Даже сейчас она не очень распространена в Индии, однако я бы не советовал употреблять ее на Экадаши. Причина простая. В Хари-бхакти-виласе (12.91-100) говорится, что лучше всего держать полный пост на Экадаши. Если по тем или иным причинам это невозможно, то можно один раз в этот день принять фрукты, коренья, кунджут и паньчагавью. Гречка не относится к этим категориям. Гречка не является злаком, но тем не менее это очень калорийная пища - именно такая пища, дающая много материальной энергии, запрещена к употреблению в Экадаши. 

Пост на Экадаши не распространяется на детей младше 8 и стариков старше 80. Все остальные должны ему следовать.
gitana
(новичок )
21/11/03 09:00 PM
217.70.111.13	 Re: экадаши
Харе Кришна! 
Хочу уточнить - я так понимаю, что беременные и кормящие женщины могут кушать в экадаши более калорийную пищу, чем корешки-фрукты? Ведь во время беременности каждый день важен в формировании здорового тела ребенка, а во время лактации недостаток питания сказывается на количестве молока... Конечно, это не повод кушать "зерно-бобовые", но гречка и т.п. продукты в такие дни не мешают...

BV Goswami 
(Махарадж)
07/12/03 12:21 PM
212.67.4.30	 Re: экадаши
Да нет, конечно. Кушайте на здоровье. Даже Бхиме Кришна разрешил есть все, что его душе угодно и взамен попросил поститься (но целиком) один день в году. ЧТо уж тогда говорить о беременных женщинах?
BV Goswami 
(Махарадж)
13/12/03 02:27 PM
212.67.4.90	 Re: экадаши
Вот что ответил на этот вопрос Аюрведический врач из Петербурга, 
Ачьютананда: 

"На самом деле во время беременности, если женщина будет употреблять пресный сыр, творог, молоко, овощи, фрукты, ягоды и орехи никаких проблем не возникнет. Более того, в некоторых случаях (при угрозах прерывания беременности) мы вообще на 2-3 месяца исключаем им бобовые. Что касается зерновых - то несколько дней перерыва не может вызвать каких-либо проблем".


================================================

Шветадвипа дас
(Unregistered)
09/07/03 11:12 PM
195.5.8.9	 Женщина в экадаши
Уважаемый Махарадж, примите мои смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! 

На сколько я знаю, кровотечение в экадаши вызывает нарушение оного. Как быть быть женщинам, у которых критические дни совпадают с экадаши? Является ли это нарушением экадаши? 
Заранее благодарю Вас за ответ.

BV Goswami 
(Махарадж)
28/07/03 01:02 PM
212.92.132.148	 Re: Женщина в экадаши	
Даже исполнение воли духовного учителя не является нарушением Экадаши: если духовный учитель говорит нам, чтобы мы ели злаки на Экадаши, то это не будет с нашей стороны нарушением враты. Что же тогда говорить об обстоятельствах вне нашей власти? Мы должны стараться как можно тщательнее исполнять обеты, и в том случае, если мы сделали все от нас зависящее, чтобы исполнить их, они принесут свои плоды. В расчет принимаются прежде всего наши старания. 



================================================

Anonymous
(Unregistered)
20/11/02 07:16 AM
213.85.118.135	 Знаки или так, воображение?	
Харе Кришна! Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! 
Не знаю, уместно ли задавать такой вопрос. Может он излишне материалистический - если так, то проигнорируйте. 
Вопрос в следующем. В экадаши во второй половине дня познакомился с девицей и ее семейством. 
Поскольку событие не совсем обыденное, то возникает вопрос - является ли подобное знакомство благоприятным знаком в смысле вступления в брак или же наоборот, всякое общение с женщинами в экадаши нежелательно и, следовательно, подобные отношения повлекут только неблагоприятные последствия. 

вс

BV Goswami 
(Махарадж)
21/11/02 10:11 AM
213.24.194.247	 Re: Знаки или так, воображение?
Не придавайте этому слишком большого значения. Вступление в брак - очень серьезное дело и день лунного календаря, в который вы познакомились, едва ли будет играть существенную роль. Сначала посоветуйтесь с грамотным астрологом, а потом десять раз проверьте его рекомендации (если они положительные) на совместимость. Не торопитесь. Нигде в Ведах не сказано, что нужно жениться на девушке, которую вы встретили в Экадаши.  :smilies:  

Ваш слуга, БВ Госвами 


================================================

NAMASTE
(новичок )
20/04/02 08:08 AM
193.232.218.191	 fasting on ekadashi 	 


please accept my most humble obeisances MAHARAJ JI. 
respected MAHARAJ JI since long time i m trying to find out some material about fasting on EKADASHI, but i couldn,t get proper material. could you please give me some details.

chant hare krishna and be happy- prabhupada 
BV Goswami 
(Махарадж)
14/05/02 05:10 PM
212.92.132.181	 Re: fasting on ekadashi  [re: NAMASTE]	 


Правила соблюдения поста на Экадаши описаны в Двенадцатой и Тринадцатой виласах Харибхакти-виласы Санатаны Госвами. Очевидно, что я не смогу ответить на этот вопрос со всеми подробностями, да они и не нужны по большей части. Никто не способен соблюдать все эти правила в наше время в совершенстве. 

Тем не менее я перечислю несколько интересных моментов. 

Санатана Госвами говорит, что Экадащи должны соблюдать все люди (чтобы называться людьми) в возрасте от восьми дет до восьмидесяти, так что если вы попадаете в этот возрастной промежуток поститесь во имя Господа Хари. 

Там же написано (со ссылкой на Нарада Пурану), что лучше совокупляться с собственной матерью, есть говядину, пить алкоголь и убивать, чем есть в день Экадаши! 

Далее там говорится: 

SAMAYASYA MAHAROGAD DUHKHINAM SARVA DEHINAM 
EKADASIM UPAVASO'YAM NIRMITAM PARAMAUSADHAM 

(HARI BHAKTI VILASA 12/110 TATVA SAGARA) 

День Экадаши был создан как самое могущественное лекарство 
(парама-аушадхам), излечивающее от материальной болезни, которая вынуждает его находиться в материальном теле и подчиняться материальному уму. 

TAVAT PAPANI DEHE' SMIN TISTHANTI MANUJADHIPA 
YAVAT NA UPAVASET JANTUH PADMANABHA DINAM SUBHAM 

(HARI BHAKTI VILASA 12/114 NARADA PURANA, spoken by Vasistha Muni) 

О царь, пока человек не станет соблюдать пост на Экадаши, все грехи останутся в его теле. 

Санатана Госвами не рекомендует даже чистить зубы в день Экадаши - это нужно сделать вечером предыдущего дня. Он также советует есть только один раз в предыдущий день, Дашами. 

Еще одна рекомендация: никому не говорить о том, что вы поститесь в этот день, делать это незаметно, а не напоказ. 

Но главное - это то, что Экадаши - это Харивасара, День Господа Хари. Это день, который мы должны целиком (по мере наших сил) посвятить Богу. 

Шуддха экадащи начинается за 96 минут до восхода солнца в одиннадцатый день после полнолуния и посленоволуния. Однако если дашами, предыдущий день длится хотя бы на секунду больше, то пост нужно соблюдать на следующий день - маха-Двадаши. Когда Экадаши перекрывается с Дашами, поститься НЕЛЬЗЯ. В Сканда Пуране сказано, что сто сыновей Гандхари были убиты на Курукшетре потому, что она соблюдала пост на Экадаши, которые перекрывались с Дашами. И наоборот, когда Экадаши перекрывается с Двадаши - поститься нужно, потому что оба этих дня очень благоприятны для поста. В Экадаши, который перекрывается с Дашами, постящийся человек подвергается демоническому влиянию, а постясь на Махадвадаши, он приближается к Господу Хари. 

Шастры рекомендуют соблюдать полный пост и даже не пить воды. Однако, если человек не может поститься сам, он может поручить это сыну или брахману. 

Если мы не можем поститься полностью, то рекомендуется есть только один раз, во второй половине дня, ближе к вечеру. Есть можно следующие продукты: ФРУКТЫ, КУНДЖУТ, МОЛОКО, ВОДУ, ГХИ, ПАНЧА-ГАВЬЮ И ВОЗДУХ -- каждый следующий лучше предыдущего. В соответствии с Махабхаратой, пост на Экадаши не прерывают: ВОДА, КОРНЕПЛОДЫ, ФРУКТЫ, МОЛОКО, ГХИ, ЖЕЛАНИЕ БРАХМАНА, ПРИКАЗ ДУХОВНОГО УЧИТЕЛЯ И ЛЕКАРСТВО. 

Экадаши-врата также распространяется на Джанмаштами, Рама-навами, Нрисимха-чатурдаши и Гаура-пурниму. 

Ниже я привожу интересный ответ Трипурари Свами на этот вопрос. К сожалению, он на английском. МОжет быть кто-то из читателей этого форума захочет перевести его для блага всех остальных и переслать на форум. Я был бы ему очень признателен за это: 

Observence of Ekadasi is enjoined in the scriptural canon. In 
the Brahmavaivarta Purana it is stated that fasting on the eleventh day of the dark or bright lunar fortnight (Ekadasi) destroys all of one's sins, bestows unlimited piety, and brings about rememberance of Govinda. Skanda Purana details the sinful reactions accrued when one neglects to follow the Ekadasi vow. 

Our faith in revelation demands our adherence to scriptural mandates. 

However, unless these mandates are understood, adherence to them can sometimes be counterproductive. Rupa Goswami calls such blind following 'niyamagraha' and lists it among those practices that destroy bhakti. So it is good to ask such questions. Faith requires that it be strengthend by an understanding of the import of scripture for one to progress from the neyophyte stage of devotion to the intermediary stage. 

Sri Caitanya taught his followers to strictly observe Ekadasi, which is also known as Harivasara, the day of God. When he was living in Nadiya, the socioreligious custom was that only widowed ladies were required to follow Ekadasi, and not those who were married. One day Mahaprabhu respectfully asked his mother Sacidevi for something in charity: 'mata, more deha eka dana'. When she replied that she would give him whatever he asked for, he said 'Don't eat grains on Ekadasi, 'ekadasete anna na khaibe'. She readily agreed, and from that day on she strictly observed Ekadasi. 

Later, in Puri when his devotees were troubled by the dilemma of honoring the famous Jagannatha prasada and observing Ekadasi, Mahaprabhu solved their dilemma by instructing them to honor prasada by making pranam to the sacred offering without eating any of it until the day after Ekadasi. Thus, not only is its observance enjoined in the scripture, moreover, Sri Caitanya emphasized it for his followers as well. 

Following his lead, Rupa Goswami lists the observance of ekadasi as one of 64 limbs of vaidhi sadhana bhakti. Those who have attained eligibility for the practice of raganuga bhakti or those who aspire for this should also observe Ekadasi. For these devotees Ekadasi vrata is important as a support for the culture of their particular bhava. In the Gaudiya sampradaya, sadhakas and siddhas alike observe the Ekadasi vow, albeit with different understandings of its significance. 

Ekadasi occurs on the eleventh day of the waxing and waning moon, twice monthly. As the moon affects the tides, so does its influence on these two days cause the tide of fluids within our bodies to rise and exert pressure on the senses. Thus sadhakas observe fasting on ekadasi in order to avoid succumbing to the call of the senses. Often they fast from all food and drink, although in modern times, and especially in Western countries, it has become a practice to fast only from grains and beans, which are particularly influential in strengthening the senses. For sadhakas, Ekadasi means fasting and spending time not on eating, but hearing and chanting about Krishna. 

For siddhas who are absorbed in the aprakrita* conception of the Absolute, Ekadasi means feasting. They think of Krishna as their friend, lover, and so on, and not as the Supreme God. On Ekadasi great devotees think that due to the stellar influence the fluids in Krishna's body increase and make him more prone to enjoymnet. They are already serving him unlimitedly and he is enjoying unlimitedly, but Ekadasi allows them to somehow serve more, for it allows Krishna to accept more service, as he is (in their minds) more prone to enjoy on this day. Knowing that he is particularly fond of eating, they prepare a feast for him, living in their hearts in the aprakrita conception of the Absolute. Even though Krishna's eating grains on Ekadasi will make him irreligious, his devotees cannot resist his desires even when these desires cause him to break religious principles. 

Better a satisfied Krishna than a religious one. After all, the perfection of religion lies in the pleasure of Hari, 'samsiddhir hari tosanam'.


Бабхру
(энтузиаст)
14/05/02 05:34 PM
145.254.211.44	 Re: fasting on ekadashi  [re: BV Goswami]	 


Мои смиренные поклоны. 
Я уже начал переводить текст Трипурари Свами. 
Да поможет мне... Аллах, ибо Господь в этой ипостаси не прощает ошибок.  :smilies: ) 
вс ба


Бабхру
(энтузиаст)
14/05/02 07:10 PM
145.254.223.218	 Перевод  [re: BV Goswami]	 


Соблюдение Экадаша упомянуто в священных писаниях. В Брахмавайварте Пуране утверждается, что пост на одинадцатый день светлой или темной половины лунного месяца разрушает все грехи, одаривает бесконечным благочестием и позволяет вспомнить Говинду. Сканда Пурана подробно перечисляет греховные последствия, ожидающие того, кто пренебрежет Экадаши. 

Наша вера в писания проверяется тем, как мы следуем их указаниям. 

Однако без должного понимания смысла этих указаний, следование им может привести совсем к обратным результатам. Рупа Госвами называет такое слепое следование «ниямаграха», и приводит его в списке вещей, которые уничтожают бхакти. И вы правильно делаете, что спрашиваете об этом. Веру надо укреплять, все больше понимая смысл писаний, чтобы в конце концов подняться с уровня неофита до промежуточной стадии в процессе преданного служения. 

Шри Чайтанья просил своих последователей строго соблюдать Экадаши, или по другому Харивасару, день Бога. В те времена, когда он жил в Надии, в обществе считалось, что лишь вдовы должны соблюдать Экадаши, а домохозяева не должны. И вот, в один прекрасный день Махапрабху попросил свою мать Шачидеви о пожертвовании: мата, море деха ека дана. Шачидеви сказала, что даст ему все, что он пожелает. И тогда Махапрабху произнес: екадашете анна на кхаибе – Не ешь зерно в Экадаши. Она сразу же согласилась, и с тех пор неукоснительно следовала этому обету. 

Спустя много лет, в Пури, когда преданные не знали, что им выбрать – поститься в Экадаши или почитать небезызвестный прасад от Джаганнатхи, Махапрабху решил эту проблему, велев им вознести молитвы (пранаму) прасаду, а съесть его лишь на следующий день после Экадаша. Итак, мы видим, что не только писания велят нам соблюдать Экадаши, Сам Шри Чайтанья придавал Экадашу большое значение. 

Следуя Его примеру, Рупа Госвами в свою очередь упоминает Экадаши среди 64-х аспектов вайдхи-садхана-бхакти. Даже те, кто достиг уровня рагануга-бхакти или те, кто стремится к этому, тоже должны соблюдать Экадаши. Таким преданным Екадаша-врата позволяет укрепить почву для взращивания соответствующей бхавы. В Гаудия-сампрадайе и садхаки, и сиддхи соблюдают Экадаши, хотя и воспринимают этот обет по-разному. 

Экадаши приходится на одиннадцатый день прибывающей или убывающей луны, два раза в месяц. Луна влияет на приливы и отливы, и подобным образом, в эти два дня она выводит из равновесия жидкости нашего тела и оказывает давление на чувства. Поэтому садхаки постятся в Экадаши, чтобы заглушить позывы своих чувств. Обычно они полностью воздерживаются от еды и питья, хотя в наши дни, особенно в странах запада, вошло в привычку не есть только зерновые и бобовые продукты, которые оказывают самое большое влияние на чувства. Итак, для садхак, Экадаши – это день, когда они меньше едят и больше слушают о Кришне и прославляют Его. 

Однако для сиддх, достигших духовного общения с Абсолютом, Экадаши – это праздник и пир. Кришна для них – друг, возлюбленный и т.д., но только не Верховный Господь Бог. Великие преданные говорят об Экадаши, что в этот день, благодаря особому расположению звезд, жидкости в теле Кришны начинают бурлить, делая Его более расположенным к наслаждениям. Такие преданные уже безгранично служат ему, и Кришна безгранично наслаждается их служением, однако Екадаши позволяет еще больше служить Ему, поскольку Кришна в этот день способен принять еще больше служения, ибо Он (по их мнению) более склонен к наслаждением в этот день. Зная, как любит Кришна вкусно поесть, они готовят роскошный пир для Него, живущего в их сердцах на духовном уровне Абсолюта. Конечно, попробовав зерно в Экадаши, Кришна нарушит религиозные предписания, однако преданные не могут не исполнить Его желания, несмотря на то, что эти желания расходятся порой с принципами религии. 

Лучше, чтобы был доволен Кришна, чем религиозная догма. В конце концов, совершество религии заключается в удовлетворении Хари – «самсиддхир хари тошанам».

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

Спасибо.

----------


## Мария

Харе Кришна.
Подскажите, где взять джапа-ретрит БГВМ?

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> Харе Кришна.
> Подскажите, где взять джапа-ретрит БГВМ?


Прошлогодний в Магдалиновке? На форуме Шаранагати.

----------


## Мария

спасибо, нашла ))

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

лекции  Махараджа в прямой трансляции с ретрита в Литве

www.gauranga.lt

05.11 - 17ч .
05.12 - 13 ч.
05.13 - 13 ч.
05.14 - 13 ч.
05.15 - 13 ч.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Время литовское?

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

ой,наверное да.извиняюсь.сразу не указала.оно на час от московского отстает вроде.я уже запуталась со всеми этими переходами...

----------


## Darshana

Лекции с Литовского ретрита 12.05.2011г.-15.05.2011г.

*Тема Семинара "Обиды".*
http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/14647168
http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/14668269
http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/14693033
http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/14719748

----------


## Эдвард

Большое спасибо за ссылки, отличный семинар  :smilies:

----------


## Есипов В.В.

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
помогите, пожалуйста!
8 марта этого года Госвами Махарадж читал лекцию "О важности сплочения вайшнавских общин". Подскажите, возможно ли где-то найти аудио-запись данной лекции? или другие лекции Махараджа о вайшнавской общине.
Спасибо за внимание.

----------


## Эдвард

Лекция о Святом Имени. Очень рекомендую посмотреть!  :smilies: 

http://video.yandex.ru/users/simha-dasa/view/243

----------


## Darshana

*Семинар "Психологические механизмы кармы"*

----------


## Darshana

*Бхакти Вигьянам Госвами Махарадж - 12.02.2011 - 40 лет вместе со Шрилой Прабхупадой*

----------


## Darshana

Бхакти Вигьянам Госвами Махарадж - 13.02.2011 - 40 лет вместе со Шрилой Прабхупадой

----------


## Джая д.д

http://vkontakte.ru/id16082354#/video-2035755_160230875

Видео с ретрита этого года.

----------


## Джая д.д

*Лекция  по ШБ, прочитанная Бхакти Вигьяной Госвами в Москве в 2005 году.*

*Истинное смирение, как понимание сущности происходящего.*

*«Прибыв на место, царь птиц Гаруда, опустил с плеч гору Мандару, и поднес ее к самому берегу океана, после этого Господь попросил Гаруду покинуть это место, и он улетел».*

*КОММЕНТАРИЙ:* «Господь попросил Гаруду покинуть берег, ибо змей Васуки, которому предстояло служить веревкой во время пахтанья океана, не мог появиться на берегу, пока там был Гаруда. Эта птица, носящая на своей спине Господа Вишну, не относится к числу вегетарианцев. Гаруда питается большими змеями, а Васуки – это огромная змея, которая могла бы стать хорошей добычей для Гаруды – царя птиц, поэтому Господь попросил Гаруду покинуть это место, чтобы туда можно было привести Васуки. С помощью этого змея и горы Мандара в качестве мутовки,  полубогам и демонам предстояло вспахтать океан. Таков был удивительный замысел Верховной личности Бога. Ничто в этом мире не происходит случайно. Перенести гору Мандару на спине птицы и поместить ее куда следует было бы трудным делом для любого полубога или демона, но для Верховной личности Бога, как доказывает этот случай, все возможно. Господь без труда поднял гору одной рукой, а Гаруда – птица, которая носит на себе Господа, по милости Всевышнего, сумел перенести на себе и демонов, и полубогов. Поскольку Господь всемогущий, Его именуют Йогешварой, повелителем мистических сил. По Своему желанию, Он может любой предмет сделать легче пушинки и тяжелее вселенной. Те, кто не верят в деяния Господа, не могут объяснить, как все происходит в этом мире. Употребляя такие слова, как «случайность», они прячутся за идеями, которые невозможно проверить. Случайностей не бывает. Все происходит по воле Верховной личности Бога. Это подтверждает Сам Господь в БГ: 

*Майядхьякшена пракритих суяте са-чарачарам
Хетунанена каунтея джагат випаривартате*

[U*]Какие бы действия не совершались в этом мире,  и какие бы последствия они ни вызывали, все происходит под надзором и по воде Верховного Господа. Но поскольку демоны не в силах постичь могущества верховной личности Бога, они, увидев нечто чудесное, спешат назвать это случайностью».[/*U]

Шрила Прабхупада объясняет в комментарии к этому стиху, каким образом Господь входит в мельчайшие детали. Хорошего менеджера от плохого отличает способность входить в детали. Плохой руководитель думает, что достаточно дать какую-нибудь идею, и остальные подхватят ее и понесут, как бревно. Хороший руководитель знает, что для того, чтобы что-то случилось, нужно продумать все мельчайшие детали. Здесь Шрила Прабхупада цитирует стих из БГ, где Сам Кришна говорит, что все здесь в этом мире происходит по Его воле. Материальная энергия работает под надзором Кришны. Все движущиеся и неподвижные живые существа исполняют Его волю. И мы можем видеть волю Господа, проявленную в каждом движении этого мира. Мы можем видеть, как за всем, что здесь происходит, стоит разум. И только глупец или демон не  признает разума, стоящего за всем, что происходит в этом мире. Демоны спешат объяснить все это случайностью.
Случайно гора Мандара оказалась на берегу океана, случайно Гаруда улетел вовремя, чтобы мог появиться змей Васуки, случайно полубоги вначале взялись за голову Васуки… Вначале там стоял Господь, и зная менталитет демонов, их зависть, Он схватился за голову, потому что знал, что голова у Васуки -  не самое лучшее место. И когда демоны возмутились, что им подсунули хвост, они поменялись местами, и полубоги стали тянуть за хвост, а демоны подверглись изрыгающемуся пламени из пасти Васуки. 
В этом пролегает граница между менталитетом демона и менталитетом преданного.  Преданный понимает, что за всем стоит высший разум, что за всем стоит Бог, что бы ни случилось. А демоны, так или иначе, пытаются принизить могущество Господа. Шрила Прабхупада объясняет психологическую причину этого желания демона. Причина эта очень простая – он не может это могущество вместить. Он в принципе не может понять, как все происходит, он приходит в недоумение, когда видит удивительные вещи, происходящие в природе. Он сразу говорит: «При чем тут Бог?». В этом демонизм нашего менталитета.  Когда люди пытаются объяснить все происходящее в этом мире какой-то другой причиной, кроме Бога, в этот момент они становятся демонами.
В _«Брахма-самхите»_ утверждается, что Кришна – *сарва карана-каранам* – причина всех причин. За всем, что творится в этом мире стоит Бог. Тот, кто понимает это, является преданным, тот, кто пытается это отвергнуть, является демоном. Другое определение демона – это человек, отвергающий, в конечном счете, свою собственную причину.  Бог – причина всех причин. Демон – этот тот, кто пытается порвать свою связь с причиной.
Однажды моя мама спросила меня, в кого я такой уродился. Все мамы когда-то задавали такой вопрос своим детям. Я очень хорошо помню этот момент, я сказал, что я ни в кого не вырос, я есть случайное сочетание генов. Мама моя тогда сильно обиделась и потом долго называла меня случайным сочетанием генов. В этот самый миг я попытался сделать то же самое, что делают все демоны: я попытался свести к минимуму мою связь с моей собственной причиной. Мы должны понимать, каким образом этот демонический менталитет проникает в нас, даже когда мы являемся преданными или претворяемся ими, или изображаем из себя преданных. Шрила Прабхупада очень точно замечает, что это всего лишь вера, слепая вера в случайность. Никто не сможет доказать, что все здесь происходит случайно, у всего есть причина. Кришна, объясняя менталитет демонов, спрашивает: «Ким аньяк ахайтукам?». Какая еще причина тебе нужна?
Если мы возьмем человека, то, что является его сущностью? Сущностью его отдельного существования? Кама! Чтобы описать кого-то нам достаточно описать чего он хочет, и это будет полное описание этого человека. Кришна говорит, что у каждого есть желание, и этого желание является причиной всех причин. Плюс всегда притягивается к минусу, мужчина к женщине, женщина к мужчине, такова природа. Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что ученые отрицают существование Бога, забывая о том, Кто дал им эту возможность говорить. БОГ! Если Он эту способность в какой-то миг заберет, то они будут молчать, как рыбы. Альберт Эйнштейн, разумнейший из ученых, прославился выражением, что Бог не играет в рулетку.
Демоны провозглашают себя материей, ее продуктом, тем самым, отрицая свое существование, потому что с уничтожением материи, должны также исчезнуть и они. Они исповедуют иллюзорность этого мира. Но существует аксиоматическая истина, утверждающая, что мы существуем вечно. И каждый из нас, когда услышал это впервые, наверняка ощутил прилив восторга. И в этот момент камень упал с нашего сердца, потому что все мы носили этот груз дурацкой философии, что все мы умрем, и на этом все закончится. Любой нормальный человек понимает, что он есть, и он существует вечно. Следующая аксиома – учитель дает нам не новое знание. Он не промывает нам мозги, он подобен повитухе, которая помогает ребенку родиться. Настоящий учитель помогает нам то знание, которое уже в нас есть, вывести на свет, чтобы мы его увидели. Сократ говорит, что знание – есть припоминание. Нам нужно попросту вспомнить то, что мы уже знаем,  и то, что мы забыли под влиянием иллюзорной энергии Господа. 
Следующая истина, которая  в не меньшей степени очевидна – я создан для счастья, моя природа – счастье. И далее мы должны понять, что у нашего счастья есть основа. И эта основа – бесконечно прекрасна. Наше счастье не возникает просто так. Если мы задумаемся, почему мы можем быть счастливы, почему в нашем сердце появляется иногда эта эмоция? Можем ли мы быть счастливы в мире, у которого нет никакой разумной причины, который является хаосом? Нет. Но если мы поймем, что причиной нашего появления здесь является *Господь Говинда* – *ади пурушам*, что в любой момент нашего существования какая-то сила ведет нас по жизни, что эта сила привела нас в это место, к этим людям, тогда мы поймем насколько мы зависимы, и мы не можем отвергнуть эту зависимость. Следующая истина – этот мир – не наш дом, и здесь нам не место. Это место напоминает вокзал, жуткое заплеванное место, тут все временно. Наше место там, где Кришна пасет коров, и несколько Его коров отбились от стада и забрели в это ужасное место, и пытаются среди всех этих мусорных бачков и плевков найти свое счастье. Мы всегда знали, что мы существуем вечно, и все мы испытали невероятное облегчение, когда прочитали это впервые в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады. «Наконец-то, наконец-то кто-то написал то, что я давно знаю», - думали мы. Все эти аксиоматические истины, которые в нас заложены, но которые на некоторое время затуманились ерундой, вбитой нам в мозги, заложены в нашем сердце изначально. Чистое сознание, душа, постигшая Бога – это душа, выбросившая из себя весь мусор. Садху, святость – это не нечто искусственное, что мы должны в себе развить усилием воли и жуткой аскезой, или изображать из себя, -это естественное существование души, естественная ее природа. Мы не садху, потому что до сих пор еще не выбросили всего лишнего, что в нас накопилось. Мы держимся за это, потому что считаемся это нечто - ценным для себя. Если у материалиста понижается вожделение, он бежит к врачу. Он не может жить без гнева, жадности, вожделения, и по глупости своей держаться за все это, поэтому, он не может стать святым. Но для того, чтобы им стать, нужно просто в эту минуту сказать:....

----------


## Джая д.д

_Продолжение:_

*Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе 
Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе*

Единственное, что нам нужно, это поддерживать связь с вечной основой нашего бытия. Как только мы пытаемся прервать эту связь, сразу начинаются наши скитания в этом мире и злоключения из жизни в жизнь. Единственное, что нам нужно, чтобы быть счастливым, это не обрывать эту связь.
Когда это знание - только теория для нас, тогда все это  - не более чем абстракция. Но когда это знание входит в наше сердце, тогда нам уже не надо притворяться. Иногда мы, идя по пути преданности, хотя, зачем идти, нужно просто быть преданными. Так вот, иногда мы пытаемся что-то изображать из себя. В течение бесконечного количества жизней мы играли бесконечное количество ролей: героя-любовника, злодея, клоуна, и т.д. Потом мы становимся преданными и думаем, что это очередная роль: новые костюмы, новые гирлянды, новая одежда. И когда мы пытаемся играть какую-то роль, то мы также пытаемся симулировать какие-то качества. Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что у человека, который стал акинчаной, т.е. тем, у кого ничего нет в этом мире, если человек понял эту простую истину, если он понял, что он нищая душа, которая может иметь какой-то смысл, только если она связана с Господом. Если человек понял, что он полный ноль, когда приходит реальное понимание этого, когда мы не изображаем из себя смиренного и падшего, тогда эти два качества - смирение и терпение приходят сами. Симулировать их невозможно. Если мы пытаемся симулировать смирение – то это повод для еще одной гордости. Смирение – это всего лишь логическое следствие того, кто я есть, это глубинное понимание своей собственной природы.
Я расскажу историю про Гаруду. Гаруда иногда тоже гордиться. Гаруда ест змей. Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что Гаруда – не вегетарианец. Гаруда ест змей, потому что они его двоюродные братья. Змеем вышли из лона Кадру, а Гаруда появился из лона Винаты. Вината родила два яйца, а Кадру, жена Кашьяпы Муни, принесла много-много яиц. Там была история, как Вината попала в рабство к Кадру, благодаря змеям. Почему Гаруда возненавидел змей? Потому что во время пахтанья Молочного океана, когда появилась эта белоснежная  лошадь Уччайшрава, в это время Вината и Кадру сидели на берегу, и они поспорили. Вината по своей наивности закричала: «Какая белая лошадь!». Но, как обычно бывает, другому всегда нужно сказать что-то противоположное, чтобы доказать свою уникальность. И Кадру сказала: «Она не вся белая. У нее хвост черный». И тут они поспорили. Решили, что тот, кто выиграет, пойдет в рабство к другой. Тут Кадру попросила своих детей-змеенышей войти в хвост этой лошади, из-за этого хвост этой лошади стал черным. Так Вината стала рабыней Кадру. И Гаруда автоматически тоже попал в рабство. Однажды Кадру сказала: «Так как вы мои рабы, то вы должны меня покатать вместе со всеми моими детьми». И на Гаруду взгромоздились все эти змееныши, а их было сотни-тысячи. Гаруда вскипел, и с тех пор он ненавидит змей. Это предыстория. Саму историю рассказал Канва Муни. 
Однажды Матали искал мужа для своей дочери. Матали – это возница Индры. У него родилась дочь, и, как на зло – очень красивая. Матали пересмотрел всех полубогов, подходящего не нашел и решил идти к змеям на Патала-локу. Змеи – очень красивые. Они являются олицетворением красоты. Вы когда-нибудь смотрели в глаза змеи? Невозможно оторваться!
По дороге он встретил Нараду. И Нарада вызвался его проводить, т.к. он всех там знал. Нарада провел его по всей Патала-локе, все ему показал, был его экскурсоводом. И в конце они подошли к змее по имени Сумукха. Сумукха значит прекрасноликий. Сумукха – один из предводителей змеиного племени нагов. Наги имеют два тела – человеческое и змеиное. И в том и в другом теле они очень красивые. Сумукха понравился Матали. И Матали шепнул Нараде, чтобы тот сосватал Сумукху. Нарада стал прославлять Сумукху, Матали, его дочь. И все было хорошо, они уже готовы были ударить по рукам, но тут дед Сумукхи, который стоял рядом, сказал, что он против. Он сказал, что не отдаст своего внука на райские планеты. И он рассказал, как совсем недавно прилетала большая птица и съела отца Сумукхи, и, улетая, эта птица Гаруда сказал, что прилетит через месяц и съест Сумукху.
Матали стал думать, что ему делать, и он решил идти к Индре. У Индры есть младший брат – Упендра. Он летает на Гаруде, и Он управляет им. Они отправились на райские планеты, и Матали бросился в ноги Упендре, он рассказал, что нашел жениха своей дочери, и всем хорош этот жених, но есть одна проблема, у него на роду написано, что ему осталось жить один месяц. И Вишну сказал: «Мало ли что на роду написано, в конце концов кто все это пишет? Все судьбы я пишу». И он сказал Индре, чтобы тот дал Матали эликсир бессмертия. Индра очень испугался, потому что он знал, что тогда ему придется иметь дело с Гарудой. И он попросил Упендру-Вишну, чтобы Он сам дал Сумукхе долгую жизнь. Вишну к тому времени уже имел план. Он имел его задолго до этих событий. И в этом стихе Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что за всем стоит план Господа. И Вишну сказал: «Нет, ты дай, а я, если что, поговорю с Гарудой». Он хотел сделать это специально, чтобы разгневать Гаруду, и посмотреть, как Гаруда будет на все это реагировать.
До Гаруды быстро донеслись слухи о том, что Индра дал Сумукхе эликсир бессмертия. И он прилетел в то место, где все собрались, и о его приближении известили гимны Вед, потому что когда Гаруда взмахивает крыльями, то возникает вибрация Сама –Веды. Гаруда – великий преданный Господа. 
Гаруда прилетел на райские планеты, и он увидел Индру, сидящего на троне, который смотрел на него всеми своими тысячью глазами. Гаруда начал ругать Индру, и при этом он все время посматривал на Вишну. Гаруда сказал: «Если я не буду есть змей, я умру с голода. Я не привык поститься. Сам Господь уготовил этих змей мне в пищу. Кто дал тебе право оставлять меня голодным? Ты забыл, скольких демонов я убил? Ты забыл, скольким ты мне обязан?». И, в конце концов, он вошел в раж, и когда человек входит в раж, он забывает обо всем. Он стал говорить такие вещи: «Ты забыл, что я ношу на своей спине твоего младшего брата?». Этим он хотел сказать, что он является хозяином положения. «Если Ему куда-то надо полететь, то Он всегда зовет меня, сам Он летать не может. И при этом я ношу Его на своей спине с легкостью, как пушинку. И никакой усталости я при этом не чувствую». И все это время он смотрел на Вамана-дева, на Вишну. И тут он сказал: «Вы забыли, кто здесь самый сильный и самый главный? Я ношу Самого Вишну!». 
 И в этот момент, Вишну сказал: «О ты, рожденный из яйца!». Он обратился к Гаруде так, чтобы поставить его на место, Вишну –* аджа – нерожденный,* Он - единственный вечный, у Него нет причины для рождения. И Он сказал: «Если ты самый сильный, может быть, тогда ты сможешь поднять одну Мою руку?».
Гаруда засмеялся: «При чем тут одна рука, я ношу Тебя всего как пушинку и даже не чувствую, что на мне кто-то сидит». Тогда Вишну сказал ему: «Хорошо, можно Я тогда обопрусь на одно твое плечо, что-то Я утомился». И Он положил свою руку на плечо Гаруды, и тот рухнул на землю и стал корчиться от боли. Тогда Вишну спросил его: «Что случилось, дорогой?». Он приподнял свою руку. И тут Гаруда стал плакать, он стал просить прощения: «Прости меня пожалуйста, я забыл, кто Ты! Я забыл, что я всего лишь тварь, родившаяся из яйца, и я делаю свое служение, потому что Ты даешь мне силы его делать».
Почему мы что-то делаем в этом мире? Потому что Кришна дает нам силы это делать. Мы говорим, потому что Кришна дал нам эту способность, мы видим, потому что Кришна дал нам способность видеть. Стоит нам попытаться разорвать эту связь с Богом, и от нас ничего не останется.
В этот момент Вишну подозвал Сумукху, который ждал решения своей судьбы. И он толкнул Сумукху в объятия Гаруды, и с тех пор они дружат. Вишну – Бог, он хочет, чтобы живые существа жили в мире друг с другом.

*Итак, смирение – это понимание, что все происходит по воле Кришны, и если мы это знаем, то мы будем терпеть, потому что мы будем знать, что в этом проявляется милость Господа. И когда мы будем терпеть, мы будем благодарить Господа, за то, что он дал нам эту ситуацию. Смирение – это понимание, что мы полностью зависим от Господа. Он может дать нам все и также все забрать, если на то будет Его воля. Когда человек понимает это, он становится преданным.*

----------


## Джая д.д



----------


## Джая д.д

*ЛЕКЦИЯ ПЕРВАЯ - Москва (11.10.2008) Шримад Бхагаватам 1.18.19*

*эша ваи бхагаван сакшад
адйо нарайанах пуман
мохайан майайа локам
гудхаш чарати вришнишу*

*ПЕРЕВОД:* Этот Кришна - не кто иной, как изначальная непостижимая Личность Бога. Он - изначальный Нарайана, верховный наслаждающийся. Но Он живет среди потомков царя Вришни, подобно нам, и вводит нас в заблуждение Своей самосотворенной энергией.

*КОММЕНТАРИЙ:* Ведический путь познания – это дедуктивный метод. Ведическое знание в совершенстве передается авторитетами по цепи ученической преемственности. Такое знание не догматично, как ошибочно полагают неразумные люди. Сказать, кто является отцом, может только мать. Она - авторитет в этом сокровенном знании. Таким образом, авторитет не означает догму. Эта истина подтверждается в четвертой главе «Бхагавад-гиты» (4.2). Совершенная система обучения заключается в получении знаний от авторитета. Именно эта система повсеместно признана истинной, и против нее могут выступать только глупые спорщики. К примеру, современные космические корабли летают в космос, и когда ученые говорят, что они побывали на обратной стороне Луны, люди слепо верят их россказням, потому что признают авторитет современных ученых. Люди принимают за чистую монету все то, что говорят эти авторитеты. Но когда дело касается ведических истин, людям внушают, что они не должны верить в них. Даже если они признают их, они интерпретируют эти истины по-своему. Каждый хочет воспринимать ведическое знание непосредственно, но по глупости отвергает его. Таким образом, сбитый с толку человек может верить одному авторитету - ученому, - но при этом отвергать авторитет Вед. Это привело людей к деградации.
В этом стихе авторитет говорит о Шри Кришне как об изначальной Личности Бога, изначальном Нарайане. Даже такой имперсоналист, как Ачарйа Шанкара, сказал в начале своего комментария к «Бхагавад-гите», что Нарайана, Личность Бога, находится за пределами материального творения.* Вселенная - одно из материальных творений, но Нарайана трансцендентен к этим материальным атрибутам.

*нарайанах паро 'вйактад
андам авйакта-самбхавам
андасйантас тв име локах
сапта двипа ча медини**
_(«Бхагавад-гита-бхашйа» Шанкары)_

*Бхишмадева принадлежит к числу двенадцати махаджан, сведущих в принципах трансцендентной науки. Он утверждет, что Господь Шри Кришна - изначальная Личность Бога. Это же подтверждает даже имперсоналист Шанкара. Все другие ачарьи также подтверждают это положение, и поэтому невозможно не признать Господа Шри Кришну изначальной Личностью Бога. Бхишмадева говорит, что Он - изначальный Нарайана. Это подтверждает и Брахмаджи в «Бхагаватам» (10.14.14). Кришна есть изначальный Нарайана. В духовном мире (Ваикунтхе) существует бесчисленное количество Нарайан, и все Они - одна и та же Личность Бога. Все Они считаются полными экспансиями изначальной Личности Бога, Шри Кришны. Первая форма Господа Шри Кришны сначала распространяет Себя, принимая форму Баладевы, а уже Баладева распространяется во множество других форм, таких, как Санкаршана, Прадйумна, Анируддха, Васудева, Нарайана, Пуруша, Рама и Нрисимха. Все эти экспансии - та же вишну-таттва, а Шри Кришна - изначальный источник всех полных экспансий. Поэтому Он есть изначальная Личность Бога. Он творец материального мира и господствующее Божество (Нарайана) на всех планетах Ваикунтхи. Поэтому Его деятельность среди людей - нечто вроде иллюзии, и Господь говорит в «Бхагавад-гите», что, не понимая, насколько сложна Его деятельность, глупцы считают Его одним из людей.
Причина замешательства, которое вызывает Шри Кришна, в том, что и внутренняя, и внешняя Его энергии воздействуют на третью, которая называется пограничной энергией. Живые существа - это экспансии Его пограничной энергии, и потому их иногда вводят в заблуждение то внутренняя, то внешняя энергии. Иллюзия, вызываемая внутренней энергией, дает Шри Кришне возможность распространить Себя в бесчисленное количество Нарайан и обмениваться трансцендентным любовным служением или принимать его от живых существ в трансцендентном мире. При помощи же экспансий Своей внешней энергии Он Сам нисходит в материальный мир, появляясь среди людей, полубогов или животных, чтобы восстановить Свои забытые отношения с живыми существами в различных формах жизни. Однако такие великие авторитеты, как Бхишма, по Его милости не подвержены этой иллюзии.
*********

Харе Кришна. Прежде чем рассказывать об этом стихе, мне хотелось несколько слов сказать о том, в чем суть в целом Первой песни "Шримад-Бхагаватам". Чтобы понять смысл какого-то стиха, нужно очень хорошо понимать контекст, в котором он сказан. Для этого нужно понимать контекст всего "Шримад-Бхагаватам", куда ведет это произведение, какой смысл в целом "Шримад-Бхагаватам" и каждой отдельной главы или каждой песни. Первая песнь "Шримад-Бхагаватам" – это одна из лотосных стоп Кришны и весь "Шримад-Бхагаватам" раскрывает абхидейа-таттву или принцип того, что должен делать человек для реализации истины или Верховной Личности Бога. "Шримад-Бхагаватам" объясняет каковы наши обязанности в отношениях с Кришной. И это процесс, это путь, который человек должен пройти и этот путь должен где-то начинаться. Подобно тому, как "Шримад-Бхагаватам" начинается с первой песни, именно в этом месте, которое определяется вехой Первой песни, начинается наш путь к Богу. В конечном счете, как говорил Шрила Прабхупада, мы должны вернуться назад к Богу или вперед к Богу (?) неважно, главное – что мы должны к Нему вернуться. Но где начинается этот процесс? Он начинается в первой песни „Шримад-Бхагаватам” и вехой, отсчитывающей наш первый шаг по направлению к Богу является появление в сердце человека веры. 
Шраддха, или вера – это первый проблеск духовного сознания в сердце человека. Сейчас наше сознание в материальном состоянии скрыто под спудом обломков грязи, каких-то там воспоминаний, самскар, - очень много всего. Но когда появляется вера, это что-то вроде искорки. Груда хлама, накопившияся в нашем сердце, ее надо сжечь в какой-то момент, с этим хламом мы не сможем вернуться обратно к Богу. Иногда люди думают, что они могут вернуться к Богу со всем своим хламом, что вот он я, а вот мой хлам. Нет. Чтобы прийти к Богу, нужно прийти с пустыми руками, чистым, полностью предавшийся ему. И не волнуйтесь, в духовном мире всякого хлама достаточно, вернее, все то, что необходимо, там есть. Не бойтесь, что вам нужно ванну отсюда перетащить любимую или еще что-то. Хлам нужно оставить здесь. Как оставить здесь этот хлам, который у нас накопился? Есть только один метод – сжечь. Облить бензином и сжечь. 
Преданное служение – это в сущности, большой костер, который мы пытаемся в сердце разжечь. Но этот большой костер начинается с маленькой искры. И маленькая искра, которая появляется в сердце человека, – это иска веры. Вся первая песнь об этом – о том, что такое вера и каким образом вера проявляется в человеке. Потому что вера не может быть просто формальной. Вера – это большая вещь во всех религиозных движениях. Всюду везде люди говорят: верь, верь, поверь, поверь ... "Шримад-Бхагаватам", прежде всего первая песнь, объясняет что значит верить. Верить значит предаться, в сущности, капитулировать. Поверить значит в конце концов отказаться от привычки полагаться на самого себя. В этом заключается сущность внутренняя шраддхи. 
Если мы будем смотреть на первую песнь сквозь эту призму, мы сможем понять гораздо больше. В противном случае, если мы не будем понимать о чем все это, "Шримад-Бхагаватам" будет представляться нам клубком каких-то историй, одна история идет за другой, непонятно как они связаны, мы уже забыли с чего все началось, куда все идет и нужен детектив, который все это распутает. Но первая песнь об этом. Давайте вспомним с чего начинается первая песнь. Она начинается с того, что мудрецы в лесу Наимишаранья задают вопросы Суте Госвами. И что значит сам этот акт, того, что я задаю кому-то вопросы? Это значит вера. Это значит, что я в него верю. Это значит, что я знаю, что есть человек, который может мне сказать истину. Эти мудрецы, которые сидели около жертвенного костра и как они сами сказали: „Мы уже закоптились все от этого жертвенного костра, мы почернели, мы долго что-то делаем. В конце концов мы полностью запутались. Увидели тебя. Скажи нам правду.” Еще раз, вера значит предание себя. Вера значит доверие и доверие значит, что я спрашиваю у кого-то и, спрашивая у кого-то, я одновременно с этим говорю ему: „Я готов делать то, что ты скажешь.” Потому что в противном случае в вере не будет смысла. Если я говорю „Да, хорошо, я верю, а потом иду своим путем, то это значит, что настоящей веры нет. С этой сцены, открывающей "Шримад-Бхагаватам", собственно она - ключ к пониманию всего того, что происходит в первой песни "Шримад-Бхагаватам". Потому что что происходит дальше? Дальше мы видим как Сута Госвами начинает отвечать мудрецам Наимишараньи и он формулирует этот основополагающий принцип: 

*са ваи пумсам паро дхармо
йато бхактир адхокшадже
ахаитукй апратихата
йайатма супрасидати*

Что человек не может быть счастлив ... И это тоже еще один важный момент – с чего начинается вера? Вера начинается с вопроса: „Почему я несчастен?” Вера начинается с понимания того, что я отдаю себе отчет в том, что кто-то может мне сказать как стать счастливым. В конце концов люди бы никогда не обрели никакую веру, если бы все были счастливыми тут. Иногда люди жалуются на Кришну, почему Кришна такой плохой и почему Он устроил так много страданий здесь. Да потому что Кришна хорошо знает нас с вами и Он знает, что никто бы не пошевельнулся, не сделал бы ни шагу по направлению к Нему, если бы все было хорошо. НИКОГДА!!! Поэтому вера всегда начинается со страданий – с чем вас и поздравляю – и она приводит к поиску человека. Она приводит человека к тому, что он встает на путь и начинает искать и в конце концов, идя по этому пути, он должен обязательно прийти к тому, кто скажет ему как найти истину. Йасйа прасадад бхагават-прасадо йасйапрасадан на гатих куто 'пи – что нет другого способа, что нет другой вещи обрести милость Кришны, кроме как найдя того, кто может соединить с Кришной, через кого я милость могу получить. Поэтому мудрецы Наимишаранйи спрашивают: „Как нам стать счастливыми? Как всем стать счастливыми? Скажи универсальный рецепт.” И Сута госвами говорит: „Ну как стать счастливыми? Никак иначе нельзя стать счастливыми. Есть только один рецепт – это безоговорочная преданность Кришне.”

Дальше этот рассказ Суты Госвами естественным и очень хитрым образом приводит к другой истории, к истории кого? А? Не-не, еще не сразу про Махараджа Парикшита. Что там дальше-то идет в "Шримад-Бхагаватам"? Нарада и Вьясадева. Дальше опять та же самая сцена, та же самая история. Опять несчастный Вьясадева, сидит угрюмый, сидит у себя в Гималаях, написал много томов, счастья не обрел и опять приходит Нарада и опять тот же самый сюжет, та же самая завязка. Опять Вьясадев спрашивает: „Скажи мне почему я несчастен?” И опять Нарада начинает отвечать ему, говорить, что „Ты несчастен потому, что ты до конца не предался. Потому что в конце концов ты не принял Кришну полностью и до какой-то степени полагался на свои собственные силы.” Опять тот же самый сюжет. И дальше что происходит в "Шримад-Бхагаватам"? Дальше он начинает рассказывать постепенно как появился "Шримад-Бхагаватам" и, сответственно, он переходит к истории кого? Сначала Вьясадев, следуя тому, что велел ему Нарада – и внутри есть история самого Нарады и в истории Нарады опять то же самое – Нарада слушает мудрецов и в конце концов у него появляется безоговорочная вера. Эта безоговорочная вера делaет его Нарадой. Вьясадев слушается Нараду, он садится в трансе, он видит весь "Шримад-Бхагаватам" и дальше, отсюда, естественным образом, Сута Госвами переходит к рассказу об истории Парикшита. Он начинает историю Махараджа Парикшита с того, что Арджуна, полностью растерянный, спрашивает у Кришны: „Кришна, что мне делать? Кришна, я ничего не знаю. Что-то жарко стало... Брахмастра летит.” Опять тот же самый сюжет: Арджуна просит защиты у Кришны и Кришна говорит: „Я дам тебе любую защиту, предайся Мне, Я дам тебе защиту.” После того, как одна брахмастра ушла, следующую брахмастру выпустили и теперь уже Уттара бежит к Кришне и Уттара предается Кришне и она говорит Кришне: „Я предаюсь, Ты – Бог, яне знаю как стать счастливой, защити меня!” Кришна защищает Уттару. В конце концов к нему прибегает Кунти и Кунти говорит: „Ты – Бог, я предаюсь Тебе.” Опять та же самая история происходит в разных вариантах, в разных формах. 

В конце концов все это подводит нас к этой истории, которую мы читаем сейчас, когда, опять же, несчастный Юдхиштхира предается. Но на этот раз он предается Бхишме. И Бхишма ему говорит: „Вот Кришна. Предайся Кришне.” После этого, после долгих перепетий, всего остального, в конце конво, в самом конце „Шримад-бхагаватам”, мы опять видим ту же самую тему, когда Махараджа Парикшит спрашивает у быка: „Чего ты страдаешь?” Бык говорит: „Не знаю чего страдаю, полностью запутался.” Махараджа Парикшит ему говорит: „Ну, ясное дело, запутался, ты же религия, как тут не запутаться?!” И потом сам Махараджа Парикшит начинает страдать, сам Махараджа Парикшит совершает свой странный поступок и понимает, что теперь пришел его черед предаться Кришне.

----------


## Джая д.д

_ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ_

В каком-то смысле этот сюжет повторится в нашей с вами жизни, хотим мы этого или не хотим. Сейчас, пока у нас все хорошо или относительно хорошо, мы тут сидим, тут тепло, пушка работает, слушаем „Шримад-бхагаватам”, думаем: „Да, да, хорошо ...” В какой-то момент Кришна придет к нам и скажем: „А теперь проверим как вы выучили „Шримад-бхагаватам”. Поняли ли вы, что нужно сейчас, в этот момент делать? К кому нужно бежать, у кого нужно просить о защите, кому нужно предаваться и что нужно оставлять за собой.” Поэтому когда Шрила Прабхупада привез Первую песнь „Шримад-бхагаватам” на Запад, позже он говорил, что „Я не знаю смогу ли я написать что-то еще или нет еще, но все, что нужно я вложил в эту Первую Песню.” И на самом деле не только Шрила Прабхупада, Сута Госвами все, что нужно, вложил в Первую песнь. Махараджа Парикшит и Шукадева Госвами, хотя Шукадева Госвами еще не рассказчик Первой песни, Шукадева Госвами не начинает „Шримад-бхагаватам” в Первой песни, но Сута Госвами в Первую песнь вложил все, что нам нужно. И хотя духовный путь и начинается св предания, он в конце коцнов преданием и заканчивается. Эта первая песнь – ответ на самый важный вопрос, который нас всех мучит. Какой вопрос нас всех мучит с вами? – Почему я страдаю? Что делать, естественно, потом. Кто виновать тоже связан с этим вопросом. Первый вопрос „Кто виноват?”, а потом „Что делать?”, тоесть как расправиться с тем, кто виноват (смеется).

Ответ на вопрос „Почему я страдаю?” в конечном счете достаточно парадоксален. Если я хочу честно ответить на этот вопрос, то я страдаю из-за чего? Или из-за кого? Из-за Кришны, ясное дело. Он же сарва-карана-каранам. Как я в этом пандале давал перед Джанмаштами лекцию и рассказывал о том, как Васудева с Деваки страдали и из зала пришла испуганная записка: „Махарадж, в зале новые люди!!!” Махарадж, не рассказывайте всю правду! Не говорите как все на самом деле. Но на самом деле все именно так. Мы страдаем из-за Кришны. И это значит, что Ему мы уже должны предаться в конечном счете, потому что так как Он послал нам страдания, Он может нас избавить от них. 

И здесь об этом говорит Бхишмадев. История, которую мы сейчас читаем, это история горя, охватившего Юдхиштхиру после битвы. До начала битвы горе испытывал Арджуна. Кришна рассеял его горе „Бхагавад-гитой”. После окончания битвы горе начинает испытывать Юдхиштхира и он начинает винить во всем себя: „Я виноват во всем! Я виноват во всем!” Он начинает вспоминать как они убили Дроначарью и думает: „Ааа! Кришна мне сказал: „Скажи, что Ашваттама мертв!” И Юдхиштхира думает: „И я сказал: „Ашваттхама мертв!” и в результате этого Дроначарья отложил все свои оружия, сел в позу лотоса, застыл там, и его убили, когда он не сопротивлялся!” Юдхиштхира думает об этом. И Бхишму мы убили точно так же нечестным образом. Нечестным образом мы убили Карну, мы убили миллионы людей! И все миллионы людей убили нечестным образом!” Махараджа Юдхиштхира, будучи совестливым человеком, склонен преувеличивать свою роль в творении. Он приходит к Кришне, Кришна его утешает, а Махараджа Юдхиштхира говорит: „Ни за что! Ни за что! Я виноват! Я виноват!” И Кришна говорит: „Идем к Бхишме, пусть Бхишма утешит тебя.”

Что начинается дальше? Бхишма со слезами на глазах смотрит на Юдхиштхиру, Кришна находится подле него и Бхишма начинает говорить: „Вы перенесли страшные муки. Вы в своей жизни испытали множество несправедливости.” И он сам спрашивает: „Почему? Ведь вы же преданные! У преданных нет кармы?! Нет. У преданных нет кармы! Кармы у преданных нет!” 

*апрарабдхам-пхалам-папам
кутам-бхиджам-палонмукхам
краменаива пралийета
вишну-бхакти-рататманам.*

Буквально пару дней тому назад я цитировал этот стих на лекции в Юрлово. Это стих из „Падмы-пураны”, где говорится, что первым делом уходит какая карма? Прарабдха-карма. Нету у нас прарабдха-кармы, нету! Иногда мы, чтобы сделать приятное астрологам, говорим, что у преданных есть прарабдха карма. Нету у преданных прарабдха-кармы! Нету! Во-об-ще! В этом стихе ясно говорится: сначала уничтожается прарабдха-карма, потом уничтожается все остальное, потихонечко все остальное – более тонкие тенденции, более тонкая карма. Сначала уничтожается прарабдха-карма – страданий нету!!! 

И Бхишма смотрит на Махараджа Юдхиштхиру и говорит: „Как же так?! Вы-то почему страдали?! У вас-то никаких причин для страданий не было! Вы не грешили ничего ни в прошлой жизни, ни в этой жизни, вы абсолютно безгрешны, вы чистые преданные!!! Тем не менее, от начала и до конца вы страдали!!!” Только вы родились ... Где вы родились? – в лесу родились. Мало того, родились в лесу и что сразу случилось? – папа помер. Мало того, что папа помер, мама тоже померла. Мадри взошла на костер. Кунти, вдовая мать пятерых Пандавов, привела этих маленьких детей в Хастинапур и там их начали преследовать, там Дхритараштра их как мог только  с самого начала третировал, Дурйодхана, все остальное ... Не буду рассказывать Махабхарату, все ее знают. Но суть  в том, что Бхишма говорит: „Вы страдали. Почему вы страдали?” И дальше он дает политичный ответ, он никого не хочет обидеть, он не хочет сказать „Из-за Дурйодханы вы страдали”, он не хочет сказать „Из-за меня вы страдали”, потому что я на другой стороне был, он не хочет сказать, что „Из-за кармы вы страдали”. Он говорит: „Ну, время, ниего не поделаешь. Кали-йуга, страдали.” Но потом он потихоньку-потихоньку начинает говорить: „Ну какое время, ну причем тут время?! Время же равнодушно. Время не делает различия между хорошим и плохим. Почему время дает одним наслаждения, а другим страдания. И он говорит: „На самом деле за всем этим стоит Кришна. Он говорит: эша ваи бхагаван сакшад - этот Кришна, который тут сидит – и Кришна прямо рядом сидит, он показывает на Него - эша ваи бхагаван сакшад, Он – Сам Бхагаван! И Он все это устроил. Я не знаю шепчет это он на ухо Юдхиштхире, чтобы Он не услышал об этом или как он это говорит... Он говорит: „Он за всем этим стоит! И суть в том, что планы Его понять невозможно! Сколько бы ты ни пытался понять Его планы, планов Его не понять невозможно. Что нужно делать? Принять.” 

На самом деле, вывод, который делает Бхишмадев, - печальный для нас с вами вывод, но единственно правильный вывод - это то, что в конечном счете мы должны принять. И вера означает принятие. Шрила Прабхупшада весь комментарий к этому стиху посвящает этому принципу принятия. Какой вывод или какое решение всех наших проблем? Решение всех наших проблем заключается просто в том, что мы должны принять Бога и все. Когда мы примем Бога, все проблемы разрешатся. Но в начале должно стоять это принятие и принятие значит я безоговорочно принимаю. Это сделает качество моей жизни иным. Я принимаю, что все это приходит от Бога, от Тебя это было. Все хорошее приходит от Бога, и все плохое тоже приходит от Бога. И если я преданный, я не должен ожидать, что у меня все будет хорошо. Люди думают: «Зачем становиться преданным?!» Они понимают: «Ну ладно, я могу стать преданным, если надо Харе Кришна Харе Кришна делать... если Тебе так надо, но Ты тогда тоже позаботься обо мне.» Но суть-то в том, что вера заключается не  в том, что я принимаю, потому что мне что-то надо, потому что я что-то жду. Вера заключается в том, что я принимаю, потому что иначе нельзя. И как только я принимаю, жизнь моя становится легкой. До тех пор, пока я принимаю с условиями, жизнь моя по-прежнему будет очень сложной. 

Есть хорошее сравнение, которое приводит один ачарья. Он сравнивает нашу жизнь с лодкой, а веру – с водой. Если пытаться на лодке плыть по суше, то будет очень сложно, правильно? Можно на лодке перемещаться по суше? Можно, да. Бурлаки знают как это делать. Для этого нужно впрячься в эту лодку и тащить ее. И когда веры нет, наша жизнь подобна этой лодке, которую мы сами тащим изо всех сил. Мы все с вами бурлаки. Но когда вера есть, это все равно, что наша лодка куда кладется? На воду, она начинает скользить, жизнь становится другой. Проблемы могут остаться, проблемы останутся, кто может это потвердить на своем опыте? (смех) Проблемы будут. Проблемы сами по себе не уходят, но они приобретают другое качество. Как Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит: «Для меня проблемы, которые Ты мне посылаешь, это экстаз мой, просто мой экстаз!» Если вера есть, то жизнь становится интересной.

Как вчера преданные приехали из Сочи и я разговаривал с ними и один преданный очень интересную вещь сказал. Я спрашивал у них как им понравилось обучение, еще что-то такое и они все удивительную вещь говорили. Там в Сочи начался курс очень важный, мы решили преподавать шастры по-другому, так, чтобы люди сразу же не просто изучали шастры, а брали на себя ответственность, давая их другим. И все говорили: «Да, наконец-то мы что-то получили, перспективы открылись, миссия, я понял все, я понял.» Один преданный ту же самую мысль очень хорошо сформулировал: «Ну до этого мы жили тут и как-то все было тишь, гладь, благодать, прасад вовремя, киртаны, все скучно, а вот после Сочи я понял, что духовная жизнь должна превратиться в духовную авантюру. И сразу же интересно стало.” В каком-то смысле, когда у человека появляется вера, вся жизнь превращается в духовную авантюру. Я начинаю предаваться Кришне и думаю: «Ну-ка интересно, что же из этого выйдет, каким образом Он будет реагировать на все это?!» И в конце концов Сам Кришна говорит: «Не бойся ничего. Предайся Мне, положись на Меня, Я тебя защищу! Потому что Я – Бог!» Бог значит, что Он находится везде и что Он может бесконечным образом взаимодействовать с бесконечным количеством живых существ. 

Я читал одну научную статью, там какой-то физик рассуждает о том, есть Бог или нету и он сам верующий. Он говорит: „Я поверил в Бога. Меня, конечно, окрестили, когда я младенцем был, но в результате изучения физики, я поверил  в Бога. Как я поверил в Бога? Когда я стал изучать вселенную как единую систему ...” Слушайте внимательно, это очень интересный момент, который он как физик открыл. „Я понял одну вещь.” Он там говорит одну вещь, во-первых, он изучал какие-то константы этого мира и известный факт, что если бы константы отличались на одну десятитысячную долю процента, по сравнению с тем, какие они сейчас, вселенная была бы нестабильной. Все физические константы таким образом устроены, что каким-то образом все это делает вселенную стабильной, все подогнано очень точно. Он говорит: „Дальше я понял еще одну вещь, изучая всю вселенную как единую систему, что в этой единой системе должен существовать механизм мгновенной передачи воли. Чтобы этот механизм управлялся, чтобы он существовал как единое целое, передача воли или реагирования на какой-то импульс должна быть мгновенной. Даже если из одного конца в другой конец вселенной импульс будет передаваться со скоростью света, то это будет мало и вселенная не сможет функционировать как следует. Изучая это, я понял-таки, что существует механизм мгновенной передачи импульса.” Иначе говоря, он говорит, что „В какой-то момент я понял, что кто-то за этим за всем стоит и что Он хочет во всех концах случается одновременно; что за всем тем, что мы видим, за всей той декорацией, которую мы видим, которая перед нами есть, Кришна специально создал этот мир для того, чтобы у нас была иллюзия, что мы тоже что-то значим. За всем этим Он стоит и все то, что Он хочет, то и происходит. За всем этим бесконечным разнообразием событий стоит Бог!” И этот человек говорит, что „Когда я все это понял, я все понял и в общем, Харе Кришна, я понял, что надо предаться.”

И смысл именно в этом. Кришна говорит: Я тебя защищу. В этом нет никаких сомнений, но для этого ты должен принять Меня. В любой момент Q приду к тебе на помощь, когда нужно и Я появлюсь перед тобой, Я сделаю все то, что нужно ...” Но все зависит от качества нашей веры. И качество нашей веры заключается в том, что от  Кришны я не должен ничего ожидать. Он меня защитит, но на самом деле настоящее качество веры, знание или принятие Кришны заключается в том, что я ничего от Него не жду, Мне ничего от Него не нужно: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Хочешь - убей меня, хочешь – спаси меня. Бхактивинода Тхакур объясняет это в своих бхаджанах: если Ты хочешь – Ты убьешь меня, а если Ты хочешь, Ты спасешь меня. – я все равно Твой, у меня нет другого выхода, моя природа такая. Вот оно, мое сердце и вот все, что у меня есть. Когда есть такая вера, Кришна приходит, появляется. Когда этой веры нет, проблемы, все время остаются проблемы.

Есть хорошая история про качество веры. Однажды в Индии разразилась страшная засуха. Страшная, непомерная, совершенно жуткая засуха и должен был начаться сезон дождей, они не начинались, не начинались, жара стояла невыносимая, все изнывало от жары, умирало от жары. В конце концов жители какой-то деревни вместе собрались, пошли к местному брахману, к пуджари и сказали: „Сделай что-нибудь! В конце концов ну сколько можно?!!! Ты должен сделать что-то. Есть Бог или нету, сделай что-нибудь!” Он сказал: „Да, хорошо. Собирайтесь все, мы соберемся все вместе и устроим большую санкиртану: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Мы будем петь Святое Имя и просить у Кришны, чтобы Он послал дождь.” Они подумали: „Да, хорошая идея!” Они собрались все вместе в храм, много человек пришло, большая деревня была, пару тысяч человек пришло, они подумали: „Да, надо!”, потому что выхода все равно не было. Они все пришли и среди них был один человек, который пришел с зонтиком. Все на него смотрели и думали: „Что он, дурак, что ли?!!! Что он не смотрел на это солнце, что ли?!!! С зонтиком пришел...” Но они пришли, сели, стали петь: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе, помолились, все кончилось, потом окружили этого и сказали: “Ты чего, дурак, что ли? Ты чего с зонтиком пришел?!” Он выглядел совершенно глупо – человек пришел с зонтиком. Он говорит: „А как же без зонтика? Мы же Кришну просили, чтобы Он дождь прислал, значит дождь пойдет!” Они сказали: „Ну понятно, что надо верить, но не до такой же степени!!!” (смех) Они стали выходить из храма и тут небо затянулось тучами, пошел жуткий дождь, а человек раскрыл зонтик и пошел к себе домой. Все посмотрели на него и сказали: „Только благодаря тому, что он был среди нас, Кришна послал дождь. Кришна послал дождь, потому что он пришел с зонтиком, потому что он верил в это!”

Иначе говоря, качество нашей молитвы очень сильно зависит от качества нашей веры. Иногда люди спрашивают как чисто повторять Святое Имя и есть множество разных техник, чтобы чисто Его повторять, нужно очень сильно сосредоточиться на кончике носа и если прямо не спускать внимания с кончика носа, то все будет хорошо: Харе Кришна ... Главное, что внимание все время куда-то с кончика носа уходит. Или много других техник есть: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе ... Но на самом деле есть только один способ по-настоящему чисто повторять Святое Имя – это верить в то, что Кришна – Бог и в то, что Святое Имя неотлично от Самого Кришны. Если этой веры нет, то как бы вы ни старались, ничего не получится. Если нет ее, то все это бдует механическим процессом, ритуалом, какой-нибудь кавачей, которую мы повторяем: „Кришна, если Ты есть, так и быть, на всякий случай, спаси меня...” Но если мы верим, что Кришна – Бог, если мы верим, что Кришна неотличен от Его Святого Имени, то как мы сможем без сосредоточенности повторять Святое Имя? Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе.

----------


## Джая д.д

_ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ_

И здесь Бхишма говорит: „Каким образом ты можешь понять, что с тобой происходит?” Вопрос вот собственно в чем, вот собственно в чем суть. Суть в том, что Махарадж Юдхиштхира, вольно или невольно, под благоприятным предлогом сопротивлялся плану Кришны. Кришна хотел, чтобы он стал царем, а Махараджа Юдхиштхира говорил: „Но я не достоин, ну какой я царь? Как я могу, я убил стольких людей хороших, Бхишму убил, и Дрону убил...” Кришна хотел, чтобы он стал царем и Бхишма ему говорит: „У тебя выхода другого нет, просто прими то, что от тебя Кришна хочет.” 

Иногда та же самая ситуация повторяется в нашей жизни, когда мы не принимаем, вольно или невольно, сознательно или бессознательно то, что посылает нам Кришна, не понимаем, что Кришна чего-то от нас во всех ситуациях хочет и что наша задача – просто сказать, что „Кришна, я принимаю все, я буду делать все, что я могу.”

Мне недавно один преданный написал письмо и говорит: „Вот, я не знаю что от меня Кришна хочет, там это не так и это не так и чего Он от меня хочет? ...Чего Он от меня хочет? Скажите мне! Я все буду делать.” Какой ответ на это? „Ты узнаешь, что Кришна от тебя хочет, ты все равно узнаешь, что Кришна от тебя хочет. Кришна все равно заставит тебя делать то, что нужно делать. Просто старайся внутри принять это. Чтобы понять что Кришна от тебя хочет, нужна одна вещь – внутреннее, глубокое принятие: что бы ни было, пусть будет как Ты хочешь, пусть все будет только так, как Ты хочешь. Иначе говоря, когда мы оказываемся в сложной ситуации, в какой-то очень сложной ситуации, когда с нами проблема, единственное, что нам нужно – это по-настоящему принять Кришну. Есть еще одна очень хорошая история, которая тоже иллюстрирует этот момент. 

Жил один купец в деревне и у него было 19 лошадей. Он умер, от него остался маленький сын, его богатство. Он написал завещание и в нем он написал: “Pоловину моих лошадей отдайте моему сыну, одну четвертую часть отдайте в местный храм, одну пятую часть отдайте моему верному слуге.” Старейшины собрались и стали думать как 19 лошадей разделить напополам. Они думали, думали, никак не могли понять. С самого начала, первое условие этого завещания уже невозможно было выполнить: половину моих лошадей нужно отдать моему сыну. Они ничего не могли понять. В конце концов две, три недели прошло и они вызвали мудреца из соседней деревни. Мудрец приехал на лошади и говорит: „Какая проблема?” Они говорят: „Половину лошадей нужно отдать сыну. Лошадей 19.” Он говорит: „А что может быть проще?” Тот говорит: „Но как?!!! Нельзя же лошадь перепилить пополам!” Он говорит: „Что же может быть проще?! Смотрите, я сейчас вас научу. Там 19 лошадей, вот еще моя, двадцатая, давайте ее туда прибавим. Поделим пополам, сколько получится? 10. Давайте отдадим 10 сыну, посмотрим что дальше получится. Сколько там нужно, одну четвертую в храм? Одна четвертая сколько будет? 5 лошадей. 5 лошадей отдадим в храм. Одну пятую слуге, сколько получается? 4 лошади. 4 лошади слуге, моя остается со мной, я поехал.” (смех)

Он уже стал уезжать, они закричал: „Эй, эй, подожди, подожди, объясни нам, пожалуйста, мы никак не могли эту проблему решить, объясни нам как тебе удалось решить ее?!” Он сказал: „Вы знаете, я вам сейчас объясню универсальный алгоритм, которым нужно пользоваться для решения всех проблем: вы туда прибавьте двадцатую лошадь. Эта 20-ая лошадь – Бог. Когда у вас есть проблема и вы бьетесь над ней, бьетесь, решить не можете, значит там чего-то недостает. Чего не достает там? Бога не достает. Вы Его туда прибавьте и все сразу решится.” Если есть какая-то проблема и вы не можете ее решить, это значит, что у вас что-то не достает, это значит, что в вашем сознании чего-то нет. Теперь вы прибавьте туда принцип Бога, то, что Бог стоит за всем этим и все, сразу же проблема решится очень легко. И это мой вам совет тоже, попробуйте. Если есть какая-то сложная проблема, вы не знаете как ее распутать, просто добавьте туда Кришну, пригласите Его туда в виде Святого Имени: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Потому что кто эту проблему создал? Он. Кто ее решить может? Тоже Он. Когда в нашем сознании будет Кришна, проблемы разрешаются. Поэтому здесь Бхишмадев говорит: эша ваи бхагаван сакшад – Он Сам – непосредственный Бог, Он пуман, Он - изначальный наслаждающийся, Он ади-нарайана – изначальный Нарайана, но что Он делает со всеми нами? Вводит нас в заблуждение Своей майей, Он просто ввел нас в заблуждение и любая майа рассеивается, когда мы принимаем Кришну как Бога. 

Я недавно читал один рассказ про Шрилу Прабхупаду очень интересный. Шрила Прабхупада проповедовал в Швеции и в шведском университете, в Упсале, после этого окружили какие-то люди и один студент стал доводить его разными вопросами: „Кто ты такой, сел на сиденье какое-то тут, говоришь тут ... воображаешь о себе ...” И Шрила Прабхупада не стал особенно себя защищать, потом тот начал говорить: „Кто такой ваш Кришна? Тоже мне Кришна какой-то, кто сказал, что Кришна – Бог?” Там долгая беседа была, очень любопытная как Шрила Прабхупада отбивался от этого негодяя. В конце концов, когда он стал говорит, что „Кто вам сказал, что Кришна Бог?” Шрила Прабхупада говорит: „Ну как, Сам Кришна говорит, что Он Бог в "Бхагавад-гите", все остальные говорят, что Он Бог.” Он говорит: „А, кто знает?” Шрила Прабхупада здесь говорит, что все проблемы людей и вся деградация начинается с того, что люди просто отвергли авторитет, что в конечном счете – единственное, что от нас требуется – это принять. Принять, что Кришна - Бог. 

В конце концов этот человек спорил, спорил, Шрила Прабхупада говорит: „А у тебя есть какой-то другой кандидат на эту роль? Ты мне скажи, пожалуйста, если не Кришна Бог, кто еще?” Он задумался, задумался и как-то отошел бочком, попятился и сказал: „Пусть они остаются со своим Кришной.” Но в конце концов, как здесь Шрила Прабхупада в комментарии говорит, что нам нужно? Нам нужно просто принять. Это принятие не слепое принятие, потому что мы принимаем то, что приняли великие авторитеты до нас, то, что люди, которые больше нас и лучше нас знают, приняли и мы принимаем это и сразу же, с самого первого момента принятия, мы сможем почувствовать, что жизнь наша стала лучше, стала гораздо более глубокой, потому что в тот самый момент, когда мы принимаем Кришну, жизнь наша превращается в духовную авантюру и сразу становится весело жить. Не так скучно становится жить, думаешь: „Чего, интересно, там Кришна еще приготовил, чтобы проверить мою веру?” Но один очень важный момент, который мне хотелось, чтобы мы вынесли отсюда из этой лекции – сила и чистота нашей веры проявляется в том, что мы ожидаем от Кришны. Чистая вера – это вера, которая ничего от Кришны не ожидает. Это вера, которая основана на том, что Кришна – Бог, а я – Его слуга. Эта вера позволяет человеку по-настоящему чисто повторять Святое Имя: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Все остальное, как называет Шрила Джива Госвами – сакаитава-бхакти или обманная, мошенническая бхакти. Акаитава-бхакти начинается с этой чистой веры. Ок. Есть еще ...? Да, Двиджа Кришна Прабху.

*Вопрос: ...*

*Ответ:* С дождем проблема? А где твой зонтик? 
... (непонятно) 

*Ответ:* Ну как же нет, Двиджа Кришна? Нет. Дождь будет. Что такое дождь? В конечном счете дождь – это дождь милости Кришны и когда ... Глупо это отрицать, просто человек, который все время ... Проблема в том, что мы ожидаем милости в том виде, в каком мы ее хотим. Но милость Кришны приходит, просто она приходит иногда не в том виде, в каком мы ее хотим, в каком мы ее ожидаем. Мы не просто говорим: „Кришна, дай мне Твою милость.” Мы говорим: „Кришна, дай нам милость именно вот так, как я хочу, чтобы она была.” Первая проблема с этим утверждением заключается в том, что сами мы не знем что для нас лучше и какая милость для нас лучше. Кришна посылает дождь, Кришна посылает нам дождь Своей милости все время, мы все время под дождем этой милости, мы просто без зонтика ходим или наоборот с зонтиком...

*Вопрос: ...*

*Ответ:* Я не слышал...

*ашлишйа ва пада-ратам пинашту мам
адршанан марма-хата кароту ва
йатха татха ва видадхату лампато
мат-прана-натхас ту са эва напарах*

(Повторяет вопрос): Почему только в последнем стихе Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху или Шримати Радхарани (потому что это стих, который произосит Шримати Радхарани) только в последнем стихе вырывается эта отчаянная молитва: „Что бы Ты со Мной ни сделал, что бы Ты Мне ни послал, я все равно всегда буду оставаться Твоей?”

*Ответ*: Потому что до этого надо дорасти, потому что так или иначе человеку сложно с этим смириться. Потому что с самого начала у человека язык такое сказать не повернется. И Кришна, соответственно, поступает соответствующим образом: вначале Он дает нам все хорошее, потом Он начинает потихоньку посылать нам какие-то испытания. Вначале, когда преданный приходит, все сразу становится хорошо, правильно, у него? Все так замечательно, вообще просто „Ух! Харибол!” И поэтому с самого начала Чайтанья Махапрабху говорит: чето-дарпана-марджанам бхава-маха-давагни-нирвапанам – лесной пожар, в котором мы горим, становится меньше. Но потом, когда уже анандам-буддхи-вардханам, вот там уже интересные вещи начинают случаться. А вначале, когда просто лесной пожар гаснет, то там все хорошо. До этого состояния надо дорасти, тоесть, в сущности, в каком-то смысле это все - выражение разной бхавы или разного настроения, разной степени предания себя. 

*Вопрос: ...*

*Ответ:* Мы с самого начала должны отчетливо понимать, что в конце нам нужно будет это произнести все равно. И в какой-то момент, еще раз, если у нас вера есть... Вера значит что я принимаю все то, что Кришна посылает. Я могу не понимать почему Он это присылает, но вера значит, что у меня нет обиды на Кришну. Степень моей обиды на Кришну – это проявление моего атеизма, моего отвержения или неприятия Кришны. Вера означает ... Есть две вещи, которых Кришна тоже говорит, что есть две вещи, которые характеризуют по-настоящему верующего или духовного человека: это вера и благодарность. Если у меня есть вера, то значит есть благодарность. И наоборот, атеизм проявляется тоже в двух ликах или наш эгоизм проявляется в двух ликах или в двух формах: как недоверие и обида. Если мы заглянем вглубь своего сердца и зададим себе этот вопрос: „До какой степени я верующий, а до какой степени я атеист?”, то ответом на это будет именно то, насколько у меня присутствует какая-то обида и насколько у меня есть недоверие. И наоборот, если в моем сердце живет вера и благодарность, то значит я – верующий человек. И хотя этот последний, отчаянный стих, когда человек говорит, что я Твой, всегда Твой, при любых обстоятельствах Твой, он идет в самом конце, это высшее проявление, но это не значит, что мы должны откладывать его куда-то. В конце концов нам нужно будет это принять. С нами может завтра все, что угодно произойти. "Шримад-Бхагаватам" начинается с этого, с таких сцен, про которых надо писать записки: „Махарадж, тут же новые люди в зале! (смеется)” Он с этого начинается. Царица Кунти молит: „Пожалуйста, посылай мне несчастья, Кришна!” ... „Махарадж, тут же новые люди, нельзя же так!” 

*Вопрос: ...*

*Ответ:* Есть, конечно. Есть такие примеры. Но в этом случае Кришна хочет его еще больше вдохновить. Это же все на самом деле, когда все эти ... Человек может быть в экстазе. Кришна видит такого человека и думает: „Ну надо же, в экстазе вообще, дай-ка Я сделаю его экстаз еще сильней!” (смех) Кришна же хочет все время анандам-буддхи-вардханам, чтобы этот экстаз все время увеличивался. Шрила Прабхупада - пример такого преданного, он всегда был в экстазе, Кришна его экстаз постоянно увеличивал. Когда разорилось его дело, его аптека, в которую он вкладывал все, разворовали его сотрудники, пожар произошел и еще что-то, Шрила Прабхупада пришел в экстаз еще больший, чем он был до этого. Потом, дальше, экстаз его увеличивался постоянно, он расрпространял „Baack to Godhead”, корова пришла, забодала его и так далее. Очень воодушевляющие примеры, которые ... Но в конце концов экстаз реально увеличивался, потому что Шрила Прабхупада отчетливо видел за всем этим Кришну, он видел каким образом Кришна ведет, каким образом Кришна стоит. 

Я тоже недавно удивительную историю прочитал, я раньше не читал ее про Шрилу Прабхупаду. Одна состоятельная женщина пожертвовала участок земли во Вриндаване, на котором сейчас построен „Кришна-Баларам Мандир”, ее зовут Гита Шараф. Ее муж, он хотел пожертвовать этот участок, но хотел переднюю часть оставить для себя, чтобы там магазины построить. Он подумал: „Свамиджи построит храм, туда много людей будет приходить, а мы там магазины построим.” Вначале, когда они пожертвовали этот участок, они пожертвовали весь участок, но переднюю часть оставили за собой. Потом, когда стали строить и муж уехал куда-то, Шрила Прабхупада вызвал эту женщину и говорит: „Слушай,ну зачем тебе это, отдай нам все, потому что ну как же получается, что вход у нас будет откуда-то сбоку, нам нужны красивые ворота. Отдай все.” Она подумала: „Свамиджи прав, надо ему отдать все.” И пока мужа не было, а земля на ней была записана, она все отдала с риском для своих ... Слушайте что дальше было, дальше была очень интересная история. Муж ее умер, но не сразу (смеется), у нее появилась страшная, очень сильная привязанность к Шриле Прабхупаде, огромное, полное доверие к нему и очень тесные отношения к нему. Однажды она пришла к Шриле Прабхупаде, уже перед самым концом, перед его уходом, где-то в 1976 году и был даршан, много людей вокруг, ученики его сидели, Шрила Прабхупада сделал знак, чтобы все ушли. Они остались наедине. Она сказала об этом буквально недавно, пару лет тому назад она рассказала об этой истории, никто об этом до этого не знал. Они остались вдвоем в комнате. Шрила Прабхупада посмотрел на нее и сказал: „Я очень тебе благодарен за то, что ты это сделала. Этот шаг твой, твоей преданности, очень много значит в глазах Кришны. Поэтому я скажу тебе то, что я никому никогда не говорил.” Шрила Прабхупада сказал ей, что „Сам Кришна послал меня, что я пришел из духовного мира, прислал меня сюда, чтобы я исполнил миссию. Теперь моя миссия подходит к концу и ты была одним из инструментв моей миссии, поэтому Кришна очень и очень благодарен тебе.” Когда он говорил это, у него слезы текли из глаз и она говорит: „Я до сих пор это помню. В тот момент, когда он это сказал, что Кришна послал меня сюда для того, чтобы я исполнил Его миссию, я почувствовала, я увидела присутствие Кришны. Занавесь майи куда-то отодвинулся и я почувствовала себя в духовном мире, я почувствовала себя наедине с Ним, я весь этот план увидела.”

Так что, если даже у человека сильный энтузиазм, Кришна помогает ему свой энтузиазм усилить. Шрила Прабхупада пример тому.

*Вопрос:* Может ли преданный справиться с таким препьятствием как болезнь ума?

*Ответ:* Может. Безусловно может, хотя это очень сложно, сложнее, чем, скажем, болезнь физического тела. Но может и примеры этого есть. Если человек при этом с огромной верой повторяет Харе Кришна, то он может полностью выйти за пределы своих проблем. Я видел это, видел как люди ... Это очень странное ощущение, когда находишься рядом с ними. С одной стороны у них все равно остается этот искаженный ум, ум, на который отпечаталась их карма, он все равно остается каким-то искаженным, но при этом за ними начинаешь ощущать самого человека, который при этом остается так сказать незатронутым этим умом. Это сложнее гораздо, понятно, что ... и Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что не нужно особенно сумасшедших приглашать сюда, но у меня есть один пример перед глазами. Очень странный человек, в высшей степени странный. Когда он пришел к преданным, он толком говорить даже не мог. Замедленное развитие, он взрослый, здоровый мужик, но у него состояние пятилетнего мальчика, ум у него немножко какой-то такой странный, замедленный. Причем даже не просто пятилетнего мальчика, а пятилетнего мальчика с отставанием в развитии. Еле-еле говорил. И я из года в год приезжаю в один и тот же город и он приходит и я наблюдаю что с ним происходит. Но при этом он как-то уцепился за преданных и так или иначе, несмотря ни на что повотряет мантру, умудрился даже сдать экзамен, ответить на тринадцать вопросов, я уж не знаю как он ответил. Что видно – видно, что все равно этот ум остался, немножечко странный, замедленный и не то, что он стал там каким-то вдруг философом, хотя я думаю, что со всеменем станет, у него еще все впереди, но при этом какое-то внутреннее здоровье скзвозь это нездоровье умственное просвечивает. Видно, что в общем-то, человек преодолел эту болезнь. Можно как бы напрямик к нему обращаться и общение происходит на другом уровне, не просто на уровне ума или речи, как-то видно, его реакции, все остальное они очень здоровые, несмотря на то, что ум по-прежнему не совсем может быть, там есть какая-то форма у него, которая получилась в результате. Так что человек может, если у него есть сильная вера и он повторяет мантру. И видно – он счастливый-счастливый, не потому что сумасшедший, а просто счастливый. Когда он пришел, он очень угрюмый был. Так что можно. Ок, спасибо большое. Шрила Прабхупада ки! Джая! Гаура-премананде! Харибол!

----------


## Шобха Чандра дас

*ЛЕКЦИЯ ВТОРАЯ - Москва (12.10.2008) Бхагавад Гита 4.33*

Я прочитаю очень важный стих, это стих из четвертой главы „Бхагавад-гиты”, которая называется „Божественное знание”. Этот стих завершает раздел четвертой главы, в котором Кришна говорит о том, что так или иначе каждый человек совершает жертвоприношение. Так или иначе каждый человек занят какой-то ягьей, кто-то задерживает дыхание, занимаясь пранаямом, кто-то занимается йогой, совершает какие-то аскетические подвиги, кто-то ухаживает за своими детьми, кто-то живет вместе с женой и пытается строить вместе отношения – это очень большое жертвоприношение, - кто-то пытается заниматься духовной практикой. Подводя итог всему этому, Кришна формулирует очень важный принцип, который поможет нам понять куда нужно направить энергию нашего жертвоприношения. Так или иначе наша жизнь построена на жертве – мы отказываемся от чего-то ради чего-то другого и это уже жертва. Придя сюда, в этот храм, мы отказались от каких-то других дел - это уже жертва. Кришна формулирует общий фундаментальный принцип, который объясняет нам в каком направлении должна быть построено наша жизнь, к чему мы в конце концов должны стремиться и к чему в конце концов должны привести все наши жертвы. Потому что человек может совершать жертвы всю свою жизнь и в конце концов оказаться у разбитого корыта, напрасно пожертвовав чем-то. Чтобы не оказаться в таком положении, мы очень хорошо должны знать что имеет по этому поводу сказать Сам Верховный Господь, Шри Кришна. Итак, 33 стих из четвертой главы "Бхагавад-гиты":

*шрейан дравйа-майад йаджнадж
джнана-йаджнах парантапа
сарвам кармакхилам партха
джнане парисамапйате*
(_Обратите внимание на это последнее слово, джнане парисамапйате.)_

*ПЕРЕВОД:* О покоритель врагов, жертвоприношение, совершенное в знании, лучше, чем просто принесение в жертву материальной собственности. Но в конечном счете все жертвенные обряды должны привести человека к трансцендентному знанию, о сын Притхи.** 

*КОММЕНТAРИЙ:* Все жертвоприношения предназначены для того, чтобы помочь человеку обрести совершенное знание, освободиться от материальных страданий и в конце концов получить доступ к любовному служению Верховному Господу (то есть к деятельности в сознании Кришны). Однако во всех жертвоприношениях заключена некая тайна, в которую необходимо проникнуть. Жертвоприношения могут принимать разные формы, в зависимости от веры того, кто их совершает. И если вера человека основана на духовном знании, он намного превосходит тех, кто просто жертвует свою материальную собственность: если человек, совершающий жертвоприношения, не обладает истинным знанием, его деятельность материальна и не приносит ему духовного блага. Вершиной истинного знания является сознание Кришны -* высшая форма духовного знания. Тот, кто совершает жертвоприношения, не обладая знанием, действует на материальном уровне. Духовной его деятельность станет только тогда, когда он будет совершать жертвоприношения, руководствуясь духовными принципами. В зависимости от уровня сознания людей, совершающих жертвоприношения, их деятельность относится либо к категории карма-канды (деятельности ради ее плодов), либо к категории гьяна-канды (философских поисков истины). В любом случае лучше, если целью и венцом нашей деятельности является трансцендентное знание.

*********

Это очень важный стих для каждого из нас. Кришна говорит, что есть люди, которые жертвуют какой-то материальной собственностью, принцип ягьи или жертвоприношения универсален. Никто не смог прожить эту жизнь, чтобы не пожертвовать чем-то. Может быть человек и хочет прожить всю жизнь только, чтобы ему жертвовали, но так не получается. Ягья, или закон, принцип жертвы, положен в основу этого мира и никто не может нарушить этот закон. Однако, Кришна делает очень важное замечание, Он говорит, что в конце концов сарвам кармакхилам партха. *Сарвам кармакхилам* значит наша деятельность - вся наша деятельность и* сарвам* – опять же Он говорит вся, *джнане парисамапйате* – вся наша деятельность ... *Джнане парисамапйате* значит, что она становится совершенной, завершается или приводит к такому результату, к которому она должна приводить, если она порождает в нашем сердце знание, *джнане парисамапйате.* Если знание приходит в конце концов, - и мы через несколько секунд будем говорить о том, что значит это знание, которое должно прийти к нам, - то тогда наша деятельность была не напрасна, тогда жертвы наши засчитываются нам, тогда жизнь наша прожита не напрасно, тогда мы что-то обрели. 

В "Бхагавад-гите" Кришна формулирует этот очень важный принцип, что есть одна вещь, которая всегда остается с душой, все остальное душа теряет. В конце концов этот мир – это мир потерь, в этом мире ничего нельзя сохранить. Как бы крепко мы ни держались за что-то в этом мире, мы можем быть уверены в том, что в какой-то момент Хари украдет это у нас, потому что Хари значит вор. Я не скажу кто такой Хари, те, кто знает, пусть знают, те, кто еще не знают, пусть будут спокойными. Так или иначе в этом мире люди пытаются держаться за что-то, но сохранить ничего материального мире не удается, невозможно! В конце концов черту под всеми нашими достижениями проводит неумолимая смерть. Но есть одна вещь, которую человек может сохранить. Это одна вещь: 

*нехабхикрама-нашо 'сти
пратйавайо на видйате
св-алпам апй асйа дхармасйа
трайате махато бхайат
[Бг 2.40]*


– остается с нами всегда. Это духовное знание, его никто у нас отнять не может. Поэтому в Упанишадах говорится, что если у человека есть духовное знание, то он самый богатый, а если у него нет духовного знания, то он нищий, какой бы большой у него ни был банковский счет. Потому что он нищий! Все то,что мы можем приобрести в этом мире помимо духовного знания, оно в конце концов предназначено не для нас. Это все, в конце концов какие-то возможности для нашего тела, но даже тело наше – „тю-тю, прощай!”, даже оно временное. Но есть одна вещь, которая нужна нам и поэтому Кришна говорит: если ты работаешь ради чего-то (а мы все работаем), то в конце концов ты должен заработать что-то для себя и это что-то – духовное знание, джнане парисамапйате. Сарвам кармакхилам партха – твоя карма принесет что-то только тогда, если она породит знание.
Тут это очень важный и очень интересный принцип и мы должны понять какое же знание мы должны обрести. Люди хотят знания – люди ходят на курсы, люди ходят на тренинги, люди погружаются во что-то, люди приходят сюда, в это наше с вами заведение, чтобы получать какое-то знание, но что Кришна подразумевает под знанием? Потому что Шрила Прабхупада очень интересным образом объясняет этот стих и чуть-чуть попозже я буду говорить как хитро он это объясняет, какая идея за всем этим стоит. Есть некое знание, которое также у нас невозможно отобрать и это знание не информация. Потому что если бы под знанием подразумевался набор информации, то это тоже уходит. В конце концов маленький ребенок, когда он рождается, даже если мы верим в теорию реинкрарнации, он ничего не понимает. Он может быть даже ребенком-индиго, все равно ничего не понимает, ему все равно нужно с самого начала учиться, пусть он быстрее учится, если он индиго, но ему все равно нужно говорить „ма-ма, па-па”, а потом „2х2=4”. 

Кришна имеет ввиду нечто другое. Это то, о чем говорят Упанишады, то трансцендетное знание, о котором говорится в Ведах и это нечто в высшей степени важное для всех нас, что мы должны понять. И чтобы понять что подразумевается под этим, опять же, нужно обратиться к этой главе и в частности к этому стиху. Кришна говорит: это нечто, приходящее к человеку в результате жертвоприношения. Если его жертвоприношение, как объясняет Шрила Прабхупада, основано на знании, то в конце концов это знание приходит в него и становится частью его неотъемлмой природы, частью его природы, которую невозможно будет у него никогда отобрать. Это знание, которое должно прийти к нам, противоположно невежеству, в котором обычно пребывают все живые существа. Невежество, в котором пребываем мы все, авидья, - та самая авидья, которая является нашим главным врагом и главной причиной наших страданий – это невежество ложного эго. 
Великая наука жертвоприношения – это постепенный путь, который подводит человека к пониманию того, что ему нужно принести в жертву, что он должен бросить в костер, что в этом костре должно сгореть. В этом костре должно сгореть наше ложное я, наше ложное эго. Когда оно сгорит, душа, свободная от оболочки ложного, искусственного эго, станет чистой и обладающей знанием. На самом деле Кришна очень хитрый и Кришна знает, что если начать с этого ... Я сам боюсь. Я смотрю на этот зал с необычайным напряжением и думаю: „Когда же люди уходить начнуть?” (смеется) Потому что если бы самого начала человеку сказать, что конечной целью всех твоих усилий должна быть свобода от собственного я, потому что что такое ложное эго? Это свобода от моего я – люди убегут. Я понимаю, что вы воспитанные, поэтому, чтобы не обижать меня, вы не убегаете. Но человеку очень сложно отказаться от своего я. Отказаться от чего-то другого – ради Бога! Поэтому Кришна здесь говорит, что естественно, есть люди, которые отказываются от своих материальных вещей, особенно, когда тут устраивается жертвоприношение, бросить там несколько пшеничных зерен – да ради Бога, хоть мешок пшеницы высыпим, не жалко. Кришна говорит, что этот дравья-ягья или принесение в жертву материальных вещей – это хоршо только потому, что это первый шаг. Но если мы думаем, что этот первый шаг является последним шагом, то мы глубоко заблуждаемся. В конечном счете что Кришна от нас хочет? Кришна от нас хочет, чтобы мы принесли в жертву свое ложное эго, потому что именно ложное я или авидья должна сгореть в огне жертвоприношения. 
Культура жертвоприношений или агьи существовала повсюду на земле. Если мы будем читать Библию, в книгах Ветхого завета, везде мы будем натыкаться на это слово всесожжение. Там жертвоприношение иногда называется всесожжение. Обратите внимание на это слово – все-сожжение. Значит что оно должно сжечь в конце концов? Все! Тоесть, все наше ложное я. Там очень много об этом говорится, там нужно барана принести или ягненька ... В Ветхом завете та же самая аллегория или та же самая метафора переносится на жертву, которую совершил Иисус Христос. Эта жертва прославляется как нечто в высшей степени ценное для нашего спасения. Но на самом деле если мы будем думать над смыслом этой жертвы или над смыслом самой трагедии Иисуса Христа и Нового завета, мы поймем, что в общем-то он сделал это не просто ради нас, а чтобы подать нам пример. Опять боюсь, что все убегать сейчас начнут. Не имеется ввиду опять же буквальное следование или подражание тому, что он сделал, но смысл-то жертвы, которая, опять же, была во всех культурах... Возьмем мы древнегреческую культуру, возьмем мы культуру племени Майа, даже в племени Майа и то знали, что нужно совершать жертвы. Везде было это поняние жертвы, но только в Ведах объясняется очень хорошо, что это реально значит. Реально это значит, что мы должны избавиться от невежества, которое замучило нас. 

Есть хорошая арабская поговорка, чтобы понять что такое ложное эго. Ложное эго – это тот самый дух соперничества, который живет в каждом из нас. У эго есть две части. Эго значит я и у него есть безвредная часть. Эго значит я, значит я должен понимать что я делаю. Например, я сейчас сижу перед вами, я сижу на этом смешном кресле и у меня должно быть определенное эго. Если у меня не будет никакого эго, то я подумаю: „Чего я тут делаю?” У меня должно быть определенное эго, которое дает мне возможность понять что я должен делать. Мое я – это в сущности, понимание того что я должен делать или какую роль я должен играть. В этом нет ничего дурного. У женщины должно быть женское эго. Если у женщины мужское эго, то она одевает брюки и начинается ... Если у мужчины женское эго, то тоже у нас проблемы. Есть нормальное эго, когда мы в общем-то играем ту роль, которую мы должны играть в соответствие со своим положением. Но есть проблемная часть эго, которую нужно в конечном счете сжечь и эта проблемная часть эго – моя гордыня, мое желание стать лучше всех, мое желание так или иначе привлечь к себе внимание всех и каждого. 
У арабов есть хорошая поговорка, там говорится, что когда душа готовится появиться на свет, Бог шепчет ей на ухо одну мантру: „Ты самый лучший!” и потом всю свою жизнь мы пытаемся реализовать этот принцип: „Я самый лучший!” Мы повторяем эту мантру как минимум 64 круга в день. Как минимум. Спонтанно. Нас не нужно учить этому, не нужно на четках считать, не волнуйтесь, как минимум 64 в день. „Ты такой, ты сякой, ты самый лучший...” Более того, не только днем, ночью тоже! 24 часа в сутки эта мантра крутиться в нашей голове, в нашем сознании: „Ты самый лучший! Ты самый лучший!” 

Это странное представление, в несправедливости которого мы можем убедиться и убеждаемся каждый день, тем не менее мучит людей и портит жизнь людей! На самом деле именно это и является причиной невежества. Именно эта часть нашего ложного я, ложной природы, и является порочной частью, от которой мы должны избавиться. Сейчас современная жизнь заставляет человека все время идти именно в этом направлении, все люди бегут и каждый пытается всем доказать, что я самый лучший. Это дух соперничества, дух конкуренции развивается. Мы, слава Богу, Россия, еще отстает от этого от других далеко обогнавших нас стран. Но этот дух разрушает отношения между людьми, этот дух сеет раздоры, этот дух заставляет людей эксплуатировать друг друга, этот дух заставляет людей причинять друг другу боль. И Бог хочет только одну вещь от человека – чтобы человек отказался от этого. 

Говорится в Упанишадах, что когда Кришна сотворил человека, Он был очень счастлив, когда он появился. В Библии тоже об том говорится: когда Бог сознал человека, Он подумал: „Это хорошо!” Он не знал еще тогда что из этого выйдет. Но почему Бог обрадовался? Человек – это венец творения. На самом деле человеческая форма жизни – самая высшая форма жизни, нет ничего выше и ничего ценнее, чем человеческая форма жизни. Бог радуется, когда Он видит людей. Почему? Какое есть одно качество у человека, которое заставляет Бога радоваться, плясать от радости, от того, что люди есть, от того, что есть такая форма жизни? У человка есть одно преимущество: он может понять Бога. Так как он может понять Бога, Бог радуется. Когда есть кто-то, кто может нас понять, мы радуемся? Если кто-то нам ближе про кого мы знаем, что он попонимает нас, что он чувствует нас, что он может глубоко проникнуть внас. Правильно? Точно так же Бог радуется от того, что люди есть. Потому что в принципе человек может понять Бога. Но он отказывается понимать Бога, потому что он слишком занят, соревнуясь со всеми остальными. Потому что он слишком занят, пытаясь утвердить свое преимущество над всеми остальными. И вся система жертвоприношения предназначена для того, чтобы постепенно подвести человека к пониманию того, что он должен отказаться от этого. Ложное я, которое должно сгореть в огне жертвоприношения синим пламенем, является самым большим нашим врагом. Людям даже дравья-ягью трудно приносить. Здесь Кришна говорит, что дравья-ягью легко, но сейчас люди не привыкли к этому. Когда в России в первый раз проводили огненное жертвоприношение, мне рассказывали первые преданные. откуда-то взяли ящик бананов. Тогда бананы были в дефиците. Преданным раздали бананы и они сказали: „Что делать?” Они уже готовы сделать то, что нужно с бананами сделать (смех), но им сказали: „Бананы нужно положить в огонь.” Они сказали: „Это безумие! Как можно бананы класть в огонь! Бананы надо есть!” Когда Шрила Прабхупада в первый раз проводил жертвоприношение в Америке, он сказал, что нужно принести масло. Люди подумали, что масло очень дорогое и принесли ему маргарин, чтобы устроить ягью. Иначе говоря, людям жалко ... Они при этом сидели и думали, Малати вспоминала: „Я сидела, он наливал это, маргарин шипел, а я думала: „Какая напрасная трата добра, маргарина!” 

Людям трудно отказываться от чего-то, даже от мелочей, потому что мы жадные. Эта жадность человеческая в конечном счете основана на том, что у нас есть самое дорогое для нас. И если нам трудно отказываться даже от какого-то пустяка, если нам трудно отказываться даже от каких-то мелочей, то еще труднее человеку по-настоящему отказаться от свого ложного я. Но именно ложное я - и мы должны очень хорошо с вами понять - мешает мне жить. Именно это ложное я заставляет меня как я уже сказал, эксплуатировать, убивать, причинять страдания другим людям и это ложное я заставляет меня совершать все пороки, которые есть в этом мире. Принцип мира замечательно сформулирован в Ишопанишад. Мне хотелось буквально несколько слов сказать о первой мантре Ишопанишад в связи с эим стихом, тоже очень важный. Это все будет логически связано с тем, что мы увидим на видео.

*иша васйам идам сарвам
йаткинча джагатйам джагат
тена тйактена тена тйактена бхунджитха
ма грдхах касйа свид дханам

[Шри Ишопанишад, Мантра первая]*

Эта мудрость Упанишад или знания, которое мы в конце концов должны обрести, совершая какие-то жертвы, полностью сформулировано в этом стихе. И еще раз, в двух словах, этого стиха и того, как объясняет его Шрила Прабхупада, заключается в том, что я должен знать это сначала теоретически. Я должен понимать, что все те жертвы, которые я совершаю, все то, что я делаю, в конце концов должны избавить меня от моего ложного я. Я должен понять, что я слуга Бога и я принадлежу Богу и все здесь принадлежить Богу. Когда я буду делать это с этим знанием, пусть теоретическим, то постепенно реальное знание придет в мое сердце. В ведические времена, когда люди учились, они очень-очень ценили это знание. Они знали, что чтобы реально обрести это знание, я должен что-то отдать. Чтобы стать богатым внутри, чтобы обрести это вечное духовное знание, которое приведет меня в конце концов в духовный мир, я должен идти на эти жертвы, постепенно что-то отдавать и это знание будет приходить в конце концов ко мне. И первая мантра Ишопанишад, давайте подумаем вместе с вами над тем, что она говорит.

----------


## Шобха Чандра дас

_ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ_

*Иша васйам идам сарвам* – здесь, в этом мире, все принадлежит Богу, все контролирует Бог, за всем стоит Бог. Верим мы в это или нет, понимаем мы это или нет, это факт. Весь этот мир вышел из Бога и Бог стоит за всем этим. Бог тут, Бог везде. *Иша васйам* значит, что Бог находится везде. Бог контролирует все.

*Иша васйам идам сарвам йаткинча джагатйам джагат* - за всем, что находится, и мне особенно хотелось, чтобы мы с вами проникли глубже в смысл этих слов, *джагатйам джагат*. Что такое джагат? Мир. От какого слова происходит джагат? Кто-то знает что значит джагат? Да, то, *что движется, правильно, от корня гам – то, что движется. Джагатйам джагат. В движущемся есть движущееся. Йаткинча джагатйам джагат* – в движущемся, тоесть в мире, есть движущееся, тоесть что? Или кто? Мы, мы с вами, мы движущиеся в движущемся мире. Это удивительная картина очень важный момент. Давайте послушаем внимательно, я уверен, что если мы поймем что стоит за всем этим, наша жизнь может стать другой. Она так же связана с очень глубокой философией страдания в этом мире. Веды утверждают с самого начала, что все в этом мире движется. Весь этот мир движется и внутри этого мира все движется. Если мы сейчас представим весь этот мир, Земля движется? Движется. Солнце движется? Движется. Земля движется вокруг Солнца. Еще как движется? Она быстро-быстро вертится. Мы с вами что делаем в этом мрие? Мы движемся и чем далшье Кали-йуга идет, тем больше мы движемся. С одного конца в другой, туда-сюда, в машинах движемся. Что еще движется? Внутри у нас что-то движется? Внутри у нас все движется! Если представить себе что там движется... Внутри у нас движутся какие-то соки, которые идут, кровь у нас движется, мышцы у нас движутся, сердце движется, желудок движется. Теперь просто подумайте что у вас там сейчас внутри происходит. Теперь на уровне клеток что движется? На уровне клеток что движется? Все движется. Там есть ядро, там есть  метахондрии, там есть рибосомы какие-то и сейчас эти рибосомы подходят к рибонуклеидовым кислотам, через них проходят какие-то белки, там что-то движется, в каждом из маленьких клеточек. И в каждой из маленьких клеточек есть эти молекулы. Молекулы из чего состоят? Из атомов. А в атомах что происходит? Там все движется! Там есть электроны, протоны, позитроны, нейтроны – они все движутся, а внутри этих електронов, протонов и позитронов что происходит? Там тоже что-то движется все. Теперь, представьте себе ... У вас голова не закружилась пока еще? Поэтому Веды говорят: весь этот мир  - и весь этот мир как называется? Джагат, бурлящее месиво. И как все движется? Очень интересно – *йаткинча джагатйам-дагат* – в этом движущемся мире есть еще живые существа, которые движутся, движутся. Куда движутся? Это главный вопрос. Куда они движутся? Куда мы с вами движемся? (ответ: к Кришне) К Кришне, да (смеется), конечно ... Если бы к Кришне! Вся беда заключается в том, что весь этот мир движется и куда? От Кришны. Он весь куда-то бежит, бежит, лишь бы убежать от Кришны. Весь этот мир не зря называется движущимся, чтобы просто убежать от Кришны. Можно от Него убежать? Не может. Поэтому как он движется? Кругами, правильно. По кругу. Когда человек бегает, бегает, мы все с вами бегаем, и мы все с вами бегаем по своим кругам, и автобусы бегают по своим кругам, и позитроны бегают по своим кругам, и ДНК бегают по своим кругам, и РНК бегают по своим кругам и все бегает по своим кругам ... Все это, в конечном счете, вся эта беготня зачем нужна? Чтобы мы с вами что сделали? Чтобы мы забыли о Кришне. 

Почему люди так много бегают? Я когда в первый раз приехал в Москву – я приехал из тихого, провинциального города, где много солнца и люди были ... – я думал: „Куда люди все бегут?” Я так иногда вставал на улице, ну бегут куда-то, бегут и я думаю: „Наверное, что-то очень важное тут происходит.” Очень скоро я сам стал также бегать. Все бегут куда-то! Если посмотреть – машины едут туда-сюда, туда-сюда. Шрила Прабхупада однажды приехал в Нью-Йорк, он стоял на улице и спрашивал у учеников: „Куда они так быстро едут?!” Одни едут оттуда сюда, а другие едут оттуда сюда! Мне один преданный рассказывал, он в Германиии живет, русский преданный. Он говорит: „Однажды я увидел вещь, которая поразила до глубины души мое нежное, преданное сердце. Я стоял на платформе електрички и я увидел картину, которая сразила меня ну просто до глубины души. Я увидел, что в одном направлении идет большой поезд и он нагружен весь от начала до конца машинами одной марки. А в другом направлении идет точно такой же большой поезд и он нагружен точно такими же машинами чуть-чуть другой марки. И эти машины идут оттуда сюда, а те машины идут оттуда сюда. И все очень заняты, правильно? Можно задать вам один нескромный вопрос? У кого-то из вас есть свободное время? Кто из вас не занят? Ух ты?! Потрясающе! Только в храме Харе Кришна три человека таких нашлось! (смеется) Весь мир занят! Весь мир бегает! 

Я помню, когда я был маленьким, мне рассказывали одну сказку – на разные лады, на разные формы – что очень скоро в нашей стране будет коммунизм, что когда будет коммунизм, все будут делать машины. А люди что будут делать? Люди будут отдыхать и заниматься самосовершенствованием, они будут играть Моцарта. Прошло каких-нибудь 30-40 лет с тех пор, как я впервые услышал эту сказку – машин построили необычайное множество! Все делают машины! Играет кто-нибудь Моцарта? Кто-нибудь отдыхает здесь? Люди работают сейчас больше, чем когда бы то ни было. Я не так давно ездил в Южную Корею, там живут трудолюбивые корейцы. Мне сказали, что у трудолюбивых корейцев есть всего-навсего 3 дня выходных в году! Два праздника в году и большая часть из них не имеет ни одного воскресенья. Они работают семь дней в неделю по 18 часов в сутки. Можете считать, что вам повезло, что вы живете в России! (смех) Они живут так и считают это нормой. Для чего? Почему? Сейчас мы все с вами находимся на грани коллапса этого мыльного пузыря. Весь мир бегущий непонятно куда, тоесть, понятно куда он бежит – от Кришны – лопается. Потому что он весь ложный, он весь построен на ложных принципах. Кришна говорит: тена тйактена бунджитах – чем нужно наслаждаться? Тем, что этот Бог нам дал. И как нужно наслаждаться? Магридах – не нужно жадничить. Этот принцип того, что мы бежим от Бога очень важен. Потому что можно убежать от Бога  в принципе? Нет, от Бога нельзя убежать. Поэтому все те, кто убегает от Бога, они как бегают? По кругам. Они бегают, бегают, лишь бы бегать по своим кругам. Чтобы понять Бога, что нужно сделать? Остановиться. Кто-то сформулировал этот очень важный принцип, сказал это важное слово. Потому что Бог какой? Одно из имен Бога – Ачала, что значит неподвижный. Бог неподвижен и чтобы понять Бога, мы тоже должны прислушаться и остановиться. Тогда мы перестанем убегать. 

Я рассказывал одну историю в Кринице, я расскажу ее снова по другому поводу. Это очень важная и очень глубокая история, история про Господа Будду. Во времена Господа Будды жил один разбойник, которого звали Ангули-мала. Ангули значит мизинец. Этот разбойник убивал людей, отрезал у них мизинец и делал из них малу. Мала - это гирлянда. У него была поставлена благородная цель – он хотел, чтобы у него было 1008 мизинцев на этой гирлянде. Если у кого-то можно было что-то отобрать, он отбирал, если не было ничего, он просто убивал, отрезал мизинец и добавлял его к своей гирлянде. Царь местного царства не мог ничего сделать, поэтому он поставил стражника перед лесом, где жил этот страшный разбойник. В обязанности стражника входило предупреждать каждого, кто входил в этот лес, чтобы они не входили, чтобы они обошли стороной, потому что там живет этот сумасшедший Ангули-мала. 

Господь Будда в своих путешествиях по Индии однажды дошел до этого царства и путь его лежал через лес, где жил Ангули-мала. Господь Будда подошел к лесу, он был странствующим монахом, у него ничего не было, медная или железная плошка для того, чтобы собирать какие-то пожертвования, кусок ткани на нем, деревянные сандали. Он был уже готов войти в лес, когда стражник подошел к нему и сказал: „Садху, пожалуйста, не ходите туда, там живет страшный разбойник!” Он говорит: „Что мне бояться разбойника? У меня ничего нет.” Тот говорит: „Вы ошибаетесь, у вас есть что-то – у вас есть ваша жизнь и он может отобрать ее.” Он говорит: „Вот этого-то как раз он никогда у меня отобрать не сможет! Мне нечего терять.” И Господь Будда абсолютно смело вошел в лес. 
Ангули-мала, когда он увидел человека, идущего по лесу, пришел в экстаз. Он сидел на дереве, увидел его, спрыгнул с дерева и закричал: „Эй, стой! Стой! Погоди!” Господь Будда спокойно шел через лес. Ангули-мала побежал изо всех сил, побежал и при этом кричал: „Стой! Стой!” Господь Будда даже бровью не повел, он даже не оглянулся, спокойно шел своим путем. В конце концов Ангули-мала запыхавшись, догнал его, хлопнул его и сказал: „Эй, я кому говорю? Стой!!!” Господь Будда повернул лицо спокойно, не дрогнувши ни одним мускулом и спокойно смерил его с ног до головы и сказал: „Я уже давно остановился. Когда остановишься ты?” 
Он так это сказал, что эти слова проникли в самое сердце Ангули-мале. Он увидел себя суетящегося, бегущего, со своими бесконечными желаниями, которые бурлят у него, которые ходят по кругу. Эти слова звучали у него в ушах снова и снова. „Я остановился. Когда ты остановишься? Я остановился. Когда ты остановишься? Я остановился. Когда ты остановишься?” Ангули-мала вдруг почувствовал, что слезы текут у него из глаз. Он упал на колени и сказал: „Я все понял. Учите меня, пожалуйста.” Он вдруг увидел всю свою жизнь, которая была бессмысенной беготней за мессмысленными целями. Бессмыслесленной, жалкой, глупой беготней, попыткой убежать от Бога.

Смысл этой очень глубкой истории очень важен для нас. Мы с вами тоже в какой-то момент должны будем остановиться, поняв, что Бога невозможно догнать. В той же Шри Ишопанишад говорится, что Бог бежит быстрее всех бегущих и в то же самое время Он не движется. Если мы попытаемся бежать за ним, догоним мы Его? Нет. Правда, был в истории случай, когда Его догнали, но это была чемпионка по бегу среди жителей Вриндавана, ее звали Яшода. Никто другой догнать Его не может. Все остальные могут Его понять и почувствовать внутри, когда они остановятся. А что значит остановиться? Это значит остановить бесконечные желания в нашем уме. Это значит понять: *иша васйам идам сарвам йат кинчит джагатйам джагат тена тйактена бундитах магридха касйа свиданам* – ибо кому здесь все принадлежит? Кришне. Он даст нам все, что нам нужно. Все, что нам нужно, Он дает. Он обо всех беспокоится, обо всех беспокоится. Что нам нужно делать? Нам нужно заботиться о Нем, нам нужно остановиться. 

Шрила Прабхупада объясняет что значит остановиться. Остановиться значит совершить эту *джнана-йаджну* (гьяна-ягью), принести в жертву свое ложное, ненужное я и понять, что есть вечная истина, которая вечно связывает меня с вечным принципом Бога. Я вечен, но я пойму свою вечность, осознаю свою вечность, реализую свою вечность не просто теоретически, а реально тогда, когда я пойму вечность Бога и вечность своих отношений с Ним, что я всегда связан с Ним и я всегда должен делать что-то для Него. Таким образом я осознаю свое вечное я. Когда я растрачиваю свою энергию, данную мне Богом, на временные цели, когда я трачу все то, что Он мне дал ради временных вещей, результат будет какой? Временный. Результат этот уйдет. Если я то, что Он мне дал, отдам Ему, если я то, что Он мне дал, буду направлять на вечные цели ... И это может быть все, что угодно, это не зависит от формы деятельности, я могу делать все то, что я делаю сейчас – все зависит от моего сознания и от моего понимания, от вектора, в котором я делаю это. Если я буду делать это ради вечного принципа, то результат моей деятельности будет вечный: я реализую свою вечность, вечность своих отношений с Богом, вечность своей природы, вечность своей души и вечность своей любви к Нему. 

Остановиться каким образом мы можем здесь, в этом мире? Буквально еще два слова, прежде чем мы перейдем к важной второй части. Я недавно читал книгу о Буддизме, где говорится об основополагающих истинах Буддизма. Там я наткнулся на очень хорошее, на очень глубокое описание природы страданий. Там говорилось то же самое, о чем я сказал вам. Почему человек страдает? Человек страдает потому, что он, вечный и неподвижный, неизменный, находится посреди бурного и постоянно изменяющегося мира. Он находится в процессе всех этих изменений, в этом наше страдание, в этом наша беда. Чтобы избавиться от страданий, что я должен сделать? Остановиться. И для этого кто-то уже забежал вперед, кто-то знает правильный ответ, он посмотрел в конце учебника. Какой правильный ответ? Правильный ответ Харе Кришна, мы знаем. Но какое Харе Кришна? Это Харе Кришна или мантра, обращенная к Богу должна исходить из самой глубины. Беда и проблема наша в том, что когда мы повторяем мантру, мы по привычке делаем это очень поверхностно. 

В _Шад-прашна-упанишад_ есть очень хорошее описание того, как человек должен повторять мантру, чтобы мантра останавливала все внутри него. Для этого он должен повторять мантру сначала на уровне тела, принося свои поклоны, ведя себя соответствующим образом, приводя свое тело в храм. На уровне ума, медитируя или погружаясь в глубину ума, размышляя о Боге, и в конце концов в глубине сердца, преклоняясь перед Богом в самом сердце. Это то, что должно происходить с нами. Если я хочу по-настоящему остановиться, значит убрать всю эту суету: суету из ума, суету из тела и главное – суету из сердца. Вот этот способ, вот этот путь: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Нам нужно попытаться сделать это по-настоящему. Нужно действительно попытаться убрать суету из тела, нужно сесть. Есть люди, которые очень странно повторяют мантру, они бегают, либо (показывает), что-то обязательно должно двигаться. Но смысл мантры в том, что в этот момент я должен остановиться. Я должен попытаться остановить свой ум: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. 

И главное, самое главное – где-то внутри, очень глубоко, на уровне своей души я тоже должен остановиться и преклониться перед Кришной: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Тогда эта ягья будет гйана-агьей или ягьей, совершенной в знании, совершенной в понимании того, кто я и кто Бог и каким образом я и Бог соединяюсь через звук Святого Имени. Это наш метод, это наш путь. В других религиях есть другие методы, другие пути. Мы убеждены в том, что в Кали-йугу нет более могущественного, более совершенного, более прямого пути чем этот путь: харер нама харер нама харер нама эва кевалам калау насти эва насти эва насти эва гхатир анйатха. Это самый верный, самый прямой, самый непосредственный путь к Бгу. Просто нужно идти по этому пути, а не пытаться убежать куда-то от Бога, не пытаться заслониться от Бога или в суете своей пытаться забыть о Нем. 

В этом небольшой урок нашего небольшого с вами раговора. Гьяна-ягья лучше и все наши жертвы, все то, что мы делаем – здесь ли, или где-то еще, приходя сюда, подметая, или готовя на кухне, или забивая гвозди, или делая еще что-то, - все они приведут к настоящему результату, если в конце концов они раскроют в нашем сердце настоящее знание. Знание о своей вечной природе и своих вечных отношениях с Кришной. Поэтому так важно, чтобы с утра, прежде чем мы начинаем свою бурную деятельность, мы снова сосредототачивались на вечных истинах и вместе повторяли: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Тогда другая мантра, которую шепнул нам Кришна перед тем как послать сюда, в конце концов забудется и мы поймем, что не я самый лучший, а кто? Кришна. Так просто все. А я просто такой, какой я есть. Тоже хороший (смех), потому что служу Ему. Спасибо большое. 

Можно я вам еще одну маленькую историю под конец расскажу? Про Шрилу Прабхупаду, она связана с нашей лекцией о том, как нужно жертву приносить. Шрила Прабхупада однажды ехал со своими учениками и сказал: „Большинство людей приходит для того, чтобы взять что-то тут.” И он был очевидно не очень доволен, немножко сердит. Люди приходят и берут просто, потому что у людей потребительский дух. Преданные немножко обеспокоились, они стали говорить: „Да, да, Шрила Прабхупада.” Кто-то другой сказал: „Да нет, есть другие преданные, не все ...” Шрила Прабхупада говорит: „И хорошо. Пусть приходят. У нас есть что им дать. Мы им даем четыре регулирующих принципа.” Так что это наш любовный обмен (смеется). Шрила Прабхупада ки! Джая!

----------


## Джая д.д

*ЛЕКЦИЯ ТРЕТЬЯ - Юрлово (14.10.2008) Шримад Бхагаватам 1.18.24-25*

*Мы читаем "Шримад-Бхагаватам", песнь первая, глава восемнадцатая, „Сын брахмана проклинает Махараджа Парикшита”, тексты 24-25:* 

*экада дханур удйамйа
вичаран мригайам ване
 мриган анугатах шрантах
кшудхитас тришито бхришам
джалашайам ачакшанах
правивеша там ашрамам
дадарша муним асинам
шантам милита-лочанам*

*ПЕРЕВОД:* Однажды, охотясь в лесу с луком и стрелами, Махараджа Парикшит, преследовавший оленя, очень утомился и почувствовал чрезвычайный голод и жажду. В поисках воды он вошел в обитель знаменитого Шамики Риши и увидел мудреца, сидящего в безмолвии с закрытыми глазами.

*КОММЕНТАРИЙ:* Верховный Господь так добр к Своим чистым преданным, что в нужное время призывает их к Себе, создавая для этого благоприятны обстоятельства. Махараджа Парикшит был чистым преданным Господа, и не мог испытывать чрезвычайной усталости, голода или жажды, так как преданного Господа никогда не тревожат подобные телесные потребности. Но по желанию Господа даже такой преданный может почувствовать усталость и жажду, для того чтобы возникла ситуация, помогающая ему отречься от мирской деятельности. Чтобы суметь возвратиться к Богу, человек должен порвать все свои материальные привязанности. Поэтому, когда преданный слишком глубоко погружается в мирские дела, Господь создает необходимую ситуацию, чтобы сделать его безразличным к ним. Верховный Господь никогда не забывает Своего чистого преданного, даже если тот занимается так называемыми мирскими делами. Иногда Он ставит его в затруднительное положение, так что преданный бывает вынужден отвергнуть все мирские дела. Преданный может догадаться об этом по особому знаку Господа, остальные же видят в этом неудачу и крушение судьбы. Махараджа Парикшит должен был стать причиной явления «Шримад-Бхагаватам», поведанного Господом Шри Кришной, так же как его дед Арджуна стал причиной явления «Бхагавад-гиты». Если бы Арджуна по воле Господа не погрузился в иллюзию семейных привязанностей, «Бхагавад-гита» не была бы на благо всем поведана Самим Господом. Аналогично этому, если бы Махараджа Парикшит не почувствовал тогда усталости, голода и жажды, Шрила Шукадева Госвами, главный авторитет в науке «Шримад-Бхагаватам», не поведал бы его. Итак, этот стих - вступление к описанию обстоятельств, при которых на благо всем был рассказан «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Поэтому вступление, как и полагается, начинается со слова «однажды».

**********

Сута Госвами начинает рассказывать историю, случившуюся некогда с Махараджем Парикшитом. В Махабхарате эта история рассказывается с большими подробностями. Там говорится, что однажды Махараджа Парикшит, отправившись на охоту, поразил стрелой оленя и олень этот, смертельно раненный, тем не менее стал убегать от него и убегал очень быстро. Помчавшись за ним, Махараджа Парикшит входил все глубже и глубже в чащу леса. Обычно в таких ситуациях он быстро настигал оленя. В конце концов далеко ли может убежать смертельно раненный олень? Но в данном случае олень отличался удивительной прытью. Он убегал все дальше, дальше и дальше так, как будто бы специально заводил Махараджа Парикшита в чащу леса. В конце концов он и вовсе исчез из виду. Махараджа Парикшит остался один в чаще леса, уставший от погони. 
Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что как правило преданный становится независим от потребностей тела. По крайней мере в меньшей степени. Мы все знаем это на своем опыте, что голод и жажда, которые мучили нас раньше, когда мы приходим в ашрам, становится меньше (смех, реплика: особенно после прасада...), особенно после завтрака, да, не совсем становятся небольшие... Но это факт -материальные потребности у преданного потихонечку, постепенно снижаются. 
Махараджа Парикшит всю свою жизнь практиковал бхакти и он был, наверняка, гораздо менее зависим от своего тела, чем мы с вами. Более того, он был могущественным кшатрием, а кшатриям свойственна необычайная выдержка, сила воли. Они могут совладать с собой, со своим голодом, жаждой. Но тут голод и жажда стали невыносимыми. Дрхишам – сказано в этом стихе. Он не мог терпеть этот голод и жажду, движимый этим голодом и жаждой, он спешился с коня и стал искать где-то воды. Но это Индия, воды не так много. Вместо воды он нашел хижину мудреца, знаменитый мудрец из Махарабхараты, Шамики Риши в самом начале Махабхараты была рассказана его история, когда он, посланный своим гуру, ничего не ел. Когда он, в конце концов, питался только пеной изо рта теленка. Тот самый мудрец, который к тому времени уже изрядно состарился. Он сидел в медитации с закрытыми глазами. Махараджа Парикшит зашел в хижину и снова и снова просил воды. Он думал: „Моя просьба вполне законна”. 
У мудреца наверняка где-то стоял кувшин с водой, но мудрец не открывал глаза, он сидел как ни в чем ни бывало, погруженный в транс. Махараджа Парикшит сказал: „Негодяй!” И тут же, как назло валялась дохлая кобра. Он уцепил кобру кончиком своего лука, надел ее как гирлянду на шею мудреца и в сердцах вышел оттуда. Он вышел и сразу подумал: „Что я сделал? Зачем я сделал это?!” 
Тем временем что произошло – его сын, которого звали Шринги, играл с другими мальчиками. Шринги, будучи сыном Шамики Риши и будучи очень могущественным брахманом сам, - он совершал аскезу и был во всех отношениях гордый человек, - стал обижать своих друзей. Он стал говорить: „Кто вы такие, вообще? Пфу! Тоже мне! Посмотрите, что делаю я!” 
На самом деле все ошибки – и это очень важный урок этой истории, один из уроков – все ошибки, которые совершает человек, он совершает по одной единственной причине – движимый гордыней. Этот Шринги возгордился своей аскезой, возгордился своим происхождением, своими достижениями, своим теджасом, который был у него и он стал погонять своих друзей. Его друзья рассердились на него. У него был друг, его звали Криша. Этот Криша сказал: „Слушай, дорогой, а чего ты так гордишься? Очень скоро ты вернешься к себе домой и увидишь, что твой отец стал нада-бхушана.” Нага-бхушана – это эпитет Господа Шивы. Господа Шиву украшает змия вокруг шеи. Он говорит: „Единственное, что отличает твоего отца, такого уважаемого, от Господа Шивы – это то, что у Господа Шивы живая змия, а у него дохлая змия. Чему ты радуешься? Что ты гордишься? Мы в конце концов тоже сыновья риши и какие есть у тебя основания гордиться собой?!”
Мальчик был ранен этим в самое сердце, его самолюбие было уязвлено до предела, он почувствовал боль внутри, сердце его заболело. Он подумал: „Не может этого быть!” Потому что труп он оскверненный. „Тут мой чистый отец, великий брахман, водится со змеей дохлой на шее!” 
Он помчался в ашрам, вошел туда, и как и следовало ожидать, увидел своего отца с дохлой змией, отец сидел в трансе. Мальчик заплакал от обиды и произнес свое знаменитое проклятие: „Кто бы ни был этот негодяй, который повесил дохлую змию на шею моего отца, этот негодяй сам умрет от укуса змии! Такшака укусит его и он будет сожжен от яда Такшаки.” 
Отец вышел из своего транса и увидел своего сына плачущим, произнесшим это проклятие. Он спросил: „Что случилось сынок?” Он говорит: „Как что случилось?! Посмотри на себя! На тебе висит дохлая змия! Какой-то негодяй повесил тебе эту дохлую змию!” Шамики Риши погузился в транс, понял что произошло и сказал: „Ну и что, ну, дохлая змия, ну и что?! Ну с кем не бывает? Что особенного?” Мальчик сказал: „Нет! Тот, кто сделал это, умрет через семь дней страшной смертью.” Шамики Риши спросил: „А ты знаешь кто это сделал?” Он говорит: „Неважно, кто бы ни сделал это.” „Это Махараджа Парикшит, который защищает нас.” 
И мудрец стал уговаривать его, стал говорить ему: „Ну как же так, сынок мой, главное качество брахмана – это терпение. Главное качество брахмана – это терпение и смирение! Украшением брахмана, его самой большой добродетелью брахмана является способность прощать. Кшатрий мстительный по природе своей, но ты проявил мстительность! Сын мой, забери свое проклятие назад. Я прошу тебя, умоляю! Ты же еще маленький мальчик, ты еще не смышленный, ты еще не знаешь что нужно делать, а чего нельзя делать. Ты должен слушаться своего отца. Мальчик, растирая кулаками свои глаза и вытирая слезы, сказал: „Я – маленький амльчик, но все то, что я сказал, исполнится, потому что ни разу за всю свою жизнь я не сказал лжи. И сейчас я не смогу ничего сделать - этот человек умрет через семь дней.” И опять заплакал. 
Шамики Риши все понял. Он понял, что наверное за этим стоит план Господа. У него был ученик, брахмана-мальчик, риши, его звали Гаура-Мукха. Он вызвал этого мальчика к себе и сказал: „Отправляйся скорее к Царю и сообщи ему о том, что произошло. Сообщи ему о том, что ему осталось жить семь дней. Я пытался уговорить своего сына, но судя по всему, предсказанию этому суждено исполниться.”
Гаура-мукха опрометью бросился в Хастинапур. Он пришел во дворец Парикшита. Парикшит сам принял его, потому что кшатрии в те времена очень уважали брахманов. Он принес ему фрукты на подносе, омыл ему стопы и сказал: „Что привело тебя сюда, риши?” Хотя совсем недавно он по-другому обращася с Шамикой. Он говорит: „Не что, а кто. Меня послал к тебе мой учитель, Шамика Риши, чтобы я сообщил тебе печальную новость. Сын моего учителя проклял тебя за то, что ты повесил дохлую змию на шею Шамики Риши. Через семь дней тебе предстоит умереть.”
Махараджа Парикшит обрадовался. Он сказал: „Джай! Теперь я знаю, что мне нужно делать. Теперь я знаю, что мне нужно в конце концов порвать все свои привязанности, которые связывают меня с этим миром и сосредоточить все свои силы на том, чтобы найти абсолютную истину.” Он дал обет, что все семь дней он будет ни есть, ни пить, чтобы искупить позорное чувство голода и жажды, обуявшие его во время этого инцидента. 
Он отправился на берег Ганги в Мерот, это место до сих пор есть на берегу Ганги и он раговаривал с Парикшитом. Там сидели Муни, разные мудрецы, там были карма-канди и гьяна-канди. Он спросил: „Что мне делать? Мне осталось жить семь дней?” Первым вышел какой-то мудрец карма-канди сказал: „Тебе нужно раздарить все свои богатства. Ты должен раздавать пожертвования. Дана. Веды говорят, что главное, что человек должен делать для того, чтобы постичь истину – он должен раздавать все свои богатства.” Махараджа Парикшит спросил: „А вы как думаете?” Там много сидело таких мудрецов, кто-то с бородами, кто-то без бород, кто-то с шикхами, кто-то без шикх, кто-то в дхоти, кто-то без дхоти, - разного вида. Другой мудрец вышел и сказал: „Нет, нет, нет. Это долгий путь. Если ты будешь сейчас раздавать свои богатства, еще непонятно когда к тебе все это вернется и какие мотивы будут ... Нет, нет. Сейчас мы устроим большую ягью. Мы устроим большое огненное жертвоприношение, ты будешь учавствовать в нем семь дней, я знаю все мантры, которые нужно прочитать.” Махараджа Парикшит спросил у других, они сидели также и смотрели: „Что мне делать? Мне осталось семь дней.” Выступил другой, он был плохо одет, совсем не одет. Он сказал: „Что за чушь? Какой смысл?! Сейчас мы разожжем большой костер и будет греться у этого костра?! Сам подумай какой смысл в этом?! Ты только закоптишься! Тебе осталось семь дней, тебе нужно постичь истину. Ты должен слушать от меня истину о Веданте, о вечности, о бессмертии души... Это нужно делать сейчас, сейчас нужно сосредоточить все свое сознание на гьяне. Я тебя сейчас научу.” Его оттолкнул какой-то йоги и закричал: „Нет, нет, я знаю что надо делать – надо делать пранаяму.” В конце концов они все стали ругаться друг с другом, каждый кричал „Я знаю что делать! Я знаю что делать!”

----------


## Джая д.д

_Продолжение

_ Махараджа Парикшит сидел и думал: „Что мне делать?! Мне осталось жить всего семь дней, а эти мудрецы ругаются друг с другом!” В этот момент посланный самим Шри Кришной на поляну на берег Ганги вышел Шукадева Госвами. Когда он вышел, все мудрецы замолчали. Уважение, которое он внушал к себе, было абсолютно бесприкословным. Мудрецы до этого могли спорить, ругаться, но когда они увидели шукадеву Госвами, они в смирении сложили руки и спросили: „Может быть он скажет что тебе нужно делать?” Шукадева Госвами оглядел всех, ему сказали из-за чего мудрецы дерут друг другу горло, ругаясь. Он сказал: „Тебе осталось семь дней? Все эти семь дней ты должен слушать о Кришне, все эти семь денй ты должен слушать "Шримад-Бхагаватам", потому что это единственный рецепт или единственный способ по-настоящему понять истину. Тебе осталось семь дней? Ты знаешь когда ты умрешь? Тебе очень повезло! Все эти семь дней ты можешь слушать о Кришне.” 
Нам тоже осталось семь дней. Может быть меньше, может быть чуть-чуть больше. Ачарьи объясняют, что семь дней значит неделя – от воскресенья до субботы и опять. Тоесть, в общем-то нам осталось семь дней – от вторника до понедельника. От воскресенья до субботы. Все эти семь дней человек должен слушать о Кришне, потому что если он не будет слушать о Кришне, то его жизнь будет прожита напрасно. Мы можем умереть в любой момент. Проблема заключается в том, что мы не помним об этом. Майа постоянно нашептывает нам: „Ты никогда не умрешь. Если умрешь, то не скоро. Ты умрешь. Ясное дело, умрешь. Но самым последним! Ты будешь самым последним в этой длинной очереди.” Но на самом деле никто из нас не знает когда мы умрем. В этом году от нас ушел Кришнадас. Ему было сколько? 21 год? Знал ли он, когда летел в Индию, что он больше никогда не вернется сюда? Они играли в Ганге, веселились, резвились. Знал ли он, что это последнее мгновение у него? Мне рассказывал один преданный, который сидел перед его мертвым телом, когда его вытащили, что все эти дети, которые резвились вместе с ним, сидели в состоянии полного шока, не веря, реально не веря, что это могло произойти. Потому что когда это происходит, каждый человек невольно примеряет это к себе и начинает задумываться, но потом майа опять возвращается и он опять думает: „Со мной это случится, но не скоро. И до тех пор мне нужно много чего сделать.”  Но здесь Кришна устроил все это для нашего блага, чтобы объяснить нам, что мы должны делать, потому что на самом деле каждый день своей жизни мы должны быть готовы умереть. Каждый день! Мы сегодня должны быть готовы умереть! Если это произойдет, мы должны с готовностью это сделать. Мы должны быть готовы с благодарностью принять или встретить смерть. Если смерть схватила нас за волосы, мы должны знать: „Да, я готов к этому.” Для этого человек должен как объясняет здесь Шрила Прабхупада, отрешиться от своих привязанностей. Я помню, учился на втором курсе в университете и была весна, светило яркое солнце, все было хорошо, приближалась сессия, мы сдавали какие-то зачеты, экзамен был на носу и мы были очень сосредоточенны на всем этом. Однажды мы зашли на свой факультет и увидели объявление, что наш сокурсник, который учился в параллельной группе, его звали Ваня Раевский, умер, ему тоже было тогда 19 лет, меньше, чем Кришнадасу. Умер от рака желудка. У меня как раз тоже желудок болел. Я помню, что больше всего меня в этой истории поразило – я был в полном состоянии шока, я смотрел и не мог поверить. Он был красивый, высокий, молодой, с румяными щеками. Но меня больше всего поразило в этой ситуации то, что он до последнего дня ходил и сдавал зачеты. У него зачетная книжка была и там все зачеты были проставлены, хотя он знал, что он умрет. Никто другой не знал, но он наверняка знал, потому что рак это не такая болезнь, от которой умирают за одну ночь. И я понял, что в общем-то он толком не знал что ему делать. Я стал спрашивать у всех своих друзей: „Что бы вы делали, если бы вам сказали, что вы через год умрете?” Я задавал этот навязчивый вопрос всем своим знакомым и от меня все отмахивались и говорили: „Отстань, уйди! Не приставай!” Один сказал: „Я бы не стал ждать год.” Это единственное, что он мог придумать. Я стал думать про себя, что бы я стал делать и я понял, что я тоже не знаю делать. Я понял, что я тоже бы пошел сдавать экзамены и пытался бы экзаменами заслониться от всего этого. Собственно с этой смерти и начался мой духовный поиск, эта смерть меня пошатнула. И здесь Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что Кришна устраивает такие кризисы в жизни Своих преданных для того, чтобы помочь им отрешиться. Потому что в норме мы очень сильно привязаны к своей ситуации, какакя бы она ни была. Она может быть смой жалкой, самой жалкой, самой смехотворной. Тем не менее мы держимся за нее, как будто бы это самое драгоценное, что может быть в жизни. Человеку очень трудно это сделать.
Есть знаменитая история из Пуран, не знаю из какой Пураны она, о том как однажды Индра развлекался с апсарами. Там, на райских планетах много апсар, они все служат обитателям, занимаются благотворительностью. И Индра был окружен апсарами, он был абсолютно счастлив, он был полностью, полностью счастлив. Тут на его беду пришел Брихаспати, его духовный учитель с суровым выражением на лице, чтобы испортить ему удовольствие. Индра посмотрел на него и отвернулся, сделал вид, что он его не видит. „Я хочу наслаждаться! Я буду наслаждаться так как я хочу наслаждаться и никто мне не помешает это сделать!” Брихаспати посмотрел на Индру и сказал: „Свинья!” Этого одного слова было достаточно, чтобы Индра превратился в свинью, потому что он вел себя как свинья. Индра превратился в свинью и продолжал наслаждаться, потому что чем свинья занимается? Наслаждается. Он был не свиньей, он был свином и у него была красивая, очаровательная свинья! Самая красивая свинья на свете. И у них родилось много свинюшек, они тоже были очень очаровательные свинюшки. Тем временем Брахма сказал: „Что такое, вообще?! Я понимаю, что он, конечно, свинья, но лучше какой-то Индры, чем никакого! Кто-то же должен заниматься всем этим!” Он пришел к этой свинье и сказал: „Свинья, ты - Индра!” Он сказал: „Нет, я свинья! Я никому не позволю нарушить мое свиное счастье!” Потому что что может быть лучше, чем свиное счастье? „Это моя жена! Это мои дети! А это моя лужа! А это мой обед! Отстаньте от меня! Я люблю то, что у меня есть! Пусть я свинья, но я люблю это! Потому что это моя родина! (смех)” Брахма сказал: „Сейчас я тебе покажу что останется от твоей родины!” Он взял самую красивую свинью на свете и отрубил ей голову. Взял маленьких свиняток, невинных, несчастных ... Жалко свиняток? (смех) Красивых, розовых, невинных и ... И Свин: „Ааа, аааа, куда делось мое свиное счастье?! Куда оно исчезло?!”

----------


## Джая д.д

_Продолжение

_На самом деле это наша с вами история, мы все живем в этой луже и держимся за эту лужу, не понимая, что мы из другого мира и что мы достойны лучшей доли, чем просто наслаждаться каким-то свиным счастьем. Человек должен всегда помнить, что он не просто смертен - он внезапно смертен! Смерть ждет. Мы смерть носим вместе с самим собой. Смерть с нами. Шрила Прабхупада часто смеялся, есть такое выражение смашина-вайрагйа. Вайрагйа или отречение, которое охватывает человека в крематории, когда он видит мертвое тело своего родственника, родного, близкого. На мгновение он чувствует отречение, но потом все опять возвращается на круги своя и он опять забывает обо всем этом. Майа устроена таким образом, что человек может заслониться от этого и ищет заслониться от этого. Мы всегда одну вещь должны помнить о своей психологии – то, что мы ищем пути наименьшего сопротивления. И так как мы ищем пути наименьшего сопротивления, мы не склонны по-настоящему решать проблемы своей жизни, в этом беда. Человек всегда ищет легких путей, всегда! Нам всегда нужно что-нибудь легкое и дешевое. Так устроена наша жизнь. Мы не хотим платить настоящую цену и не хотим находить настоящих решений проблем, в которых мы оказались. Из-за этого, так как мы не хотим этого делать, так как мы не ищем настоящих решений наших проблем, мы препочитаем решения иллюзорные. Мы думаем, что решением наших проблем будет в основном самовнушение. Надо, если беда пришла, что нам делать? Надо притвориться, что ее нет, правильно? И все, беды не будет! Надо заслониться от нее. Беда пришла, нам нужно умирать! Что мы делаем? Мы притворяемся. Рзумный человек отрекается с самого начала: йе хи самспаршаджа бхога дукхайонайа эва тэ адхйантхавантхах каунтейа на тешу раматэ буддхау – если у человека есть мозги, он не наслаждается тем, что имеет начало и конец. Все эти материальные наслаждения имеют конец, в них нет никакого смысла, они все с самого начала до самого конца бессмысленны. Но так как мы ищем дешевых решений, то обычно какое решение люди принимают, когда наступает кризис? Наркотики, вино, женщины... Нету ничего. Люди думают, что наслаждения нам нужны для того, чтобы мы смогли забыть о смерти. Но смерть – это единственная вещь, о которой человек не должен забывать, потому что это единственная несомненная истина, с которой мы все столкнемся. Древние римляне говорили „Memento more” – Помни о смерти! Потому что тогда ты будешь жить по-другому. Человек живет по-другому, если он помнит, что в конце концов ему нужно умереть, потому что смерть позволяет оценить все то, что он делает или взглянуть на все то, что он делает по-другому. Если я забыл о том, что я умру ... А материальная жизнь основана на забвении – все материальное счастье, вся материальная цивилизация основана на забвении. Материальная цивилизация придумывает все новые и новые способы, чтобы забыть о смерти. Чего они только не придумали! Телевизор придумали? Замечательный способ! Все хорошо! У нас там мыльная опера идет, все отлично! Радио, телевизор, – чего только нет! Машины чтобы быстро ездить... Вся материальная цивилизация предназначена для одной цели – чтобы человек не помнил о смерти. Тогда как на самом деле человек он должен помнить о смерти, потому что тогда он будет жить иначе. Смерть обесценивает очень многие вещи, которые на самом деле не имеют цены. И наоборот, она придает цену каким-то вещам, которые обычно люди не ценят. Поэтому мы должны помнить о смерти. Но человек учится забывать в этом мире. Забвение – это основное направление жизни человека. Один из способов забыть о смерти – это гордыня наша. Гордыня для чего нужна? Она тоже проявление иллюзии, природа иллюзии - забвение. Природа иллюзии - попытка отключить свое сознание. И смерть, которая все время напоминает о себе, человек забывает о ней, когда он гордится. Поэтому он думает: „У меня все хорошо!” Это один из способов забыть о семрти. У нас все хорошо, да? „Да, сейчас хорошо, чего думать о смерти?! Я достигну чего-то, я сделаю что-то!” 
Есть замечательная история из истории Древней Греции о том, что был царь Крес. Он был богатый, счастливый, добрый (он думал, что он добрый), щедрый, благочестивый, удача повсюду его преследовала, просто по пятам шла за ним. Он гордился собой необычайно. К нему пришел однажды мудрец из Афин, его звали Солон, он провел его по царству, показал свои сокровища, угостил его раскошным пиром, а потом сказал: „Солон, я вижу, ты мудрый человек. Скажи, кто самый счастливый человек на свете?” И он уже приготовился услышать ответ, который умный человек должен был сказать. Он сказал: „Есть один счастливый человек, знаю я, это Афинин Телон.” Тот говорит: „Это кто такой, я никогда о нем не слышал?! Кто такой? Афинин какой-то..” „Ну жил-был один афинин, простой человек, у него сыновья были, дети, семья, жил ни бедно, ни богато, но прожил хорошую, достойную жизнь, совершал благие дела, потом сражался и в тот день, когда его родное царство победило, он умер, его убили, в самый счастливый момент.” „Что ты мелешь вообще?! Может быть ты кого-то еще знаешь? Есть еще кто-то счастливый?” Он говорит: „Да, да, есть... были. На острове Ардас я слышал, двое было силочей, молодые, красивые...” „Что с ними случилось?” „Да вот у них мать была жрица в храме Богини Геры и однажды праздник был и по условиям праздника жрицу должны были привезти на повозке в храм. А быков не было. Сыновья впрягли ее в повозку и повезли ее, повезли, а она ехала и смотрела. Все люди встали вокруг, прославляли какие хорошие сыновья. Они довезли ее до храма ...” „Что дальше-то было?!” „Как что?! Мать их благословила и они этой ночью умерли.” „Солон, что с тобой вообще? А как же я?! (Крес не выдержал!) Ты посмотри как я! Я счастливый! Я! У меня все есть, я богатый, я ...” Солон сказал: „Хочешь я совет тебе дам? Никого не называй счастливым, пока он не помер.” Тот говорит: „Как? Почему?!” Он говорит: „А вот так, потому что в году 365 дней.” Он говорит: „Ну и что?” „А то, что ты вчера был счастливый, сегодня тоже вроде счастливый, что будет с тобой завтра - я не знаю. Поэтому ты, пожалуйста, никого не называй счастливым, пока он не помер.”
Иначе говоря, не гордись тем, что у тебя есть. Какой смысл? Нет никакого смысла. Тот сказал: „Дурак ты, иди к себе в Афины, не нужен ты мне тут, я буду счастливым.” Потом прошло несколько лет, Персидский Царь завоевал Мидию, связал Креса и решил его сжечь у всех на глазах. Развел большой костер, привязал этого Креса, счастливого, к столбу и уже должны были его поджечь, когда Крес закричал: „О, Солон, Солон!!!” Кир, который сидел там и смотрел на все это, у него спросил: „Что такое?” „Да вот дал мне один мудрый человек совет, который хорошо было бы всем царям услышать.” „Какой совет?” „Совет такой, что никогда нельзя называть человека счастливым, пока он не помер, потому что вчера я был счастливый, сегодня я счастливый, а завтра или сегодня... Ааааа, Солон, Солон!!!” Кир подумал: „Вчера он был счасливый, сегодня он стоит у костра. Что со мной будет?” И он подумал: „Дай-ка я его лучше развяжу, на всякий случай.” Смысл в том, что Кришна устроил этот мир очень хорошим образом. Он устроил этот мир таким оразом, что любой самый гордый человек может стать смиренным. Правда, как правило, бывает уже слишком поздно, когда он становится смиренным. Поэтому смысл заключается в том, что мы должны стать смиренными до того, как станет слишком поздно. Потому что что значит подготовиться к смерти? Это значит капитулировать уже сейчас, до того, как она наступит. Это Бхакти Тиртха Махарадж цитировал чьи это слова: умереть до прихода смерти. Гегеля по-моему или какого-то философа, я уже не помню, не важно, когда он говорил, что человек должен умереть раншье, чем наступит смерть. Умереть раньше значит отрешиться от всех материальных привязанностей. Это значит перестать играть в свои дурацкие игрушки, значит понять кто я и свои вечные отношения с Кришной. Для того, чтобы сделать это, нам дана человеческая жизнь. Человеческая жизнь только для этой цели предназначена. Человек может понять это, никто другой не может понять это. Для того, чтобы понять это, человек должен каждый день слушать "Шримад-Бхагаватам". Кришна устраивает даже в жизни преданных, как Он здесь говорит, даже преданные забывают об этом, даже преданные периодически иногда становятся жертвой майи. Поэтому Кришна даже в жизни преданных устраивает кризисы. Я видел как это бывает, когда у нас все хорошо и когда мы начинаем немножко гордиться. Мы думаем, что у нас все под контролем, что все понятно, все ясно, я знаю Харе Кришна, когда смерть придет, нужно будет Харе Кришна сказать, но тем временем сейчас прасад, и если прасад на десять минут задержался, то это безобразие вообще, что такое?! Если преданный мне сегодня не улыбнулся, я начинаю разочаровываться в сознании Кришны и если что-то еще не совпадает с моими представлениями о том, как это должно быть в соответствие с моим ясным пониманием планов Господа, то я начинаю возмущаться... Это значит, что майа одолела меня. Преданные иногда тоже попадают в майу, заметили, да? (смех) Несмотря на то, что каждый день они должны напоминать себе: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Все будет как Ты хочешь, а не как я хочу! Все будет как Ты хочешь, а не как я хочу! И я просто должен принять это, во всех обстоятельствах я должен служить, потому что во всех обстоятельствах слуга. Но тем не менее я обижаюсь, я гневаюсь, я говорю: „Как это так?! Все несправедливо, все неправильно! Потому что я только знаю, я же преданный, я понимаю как все должно быть, никто другой не понимает, Кришна тоже дурак, вообще!” Ну тоесть, мы это не говорим, конечно, но думаем: „Все неправильно, все не так!” Не говоря уже про духовного учителя, вобще ничего не понимает...” Это гордыня, майа, иллюзия, которая охватывает нас, и в этот момент Кришна устраивает кризис в нашей жизни. Когда человек начинает думать таким образом, когда гордыня опять возвращается к нему, а майа проникает в наше сердце через дырку гордыни, когда человек начинает думать, что „я все понимаю, я все знаю, я сам лучше могу судить обо всем, у меня все под контролем”, то тогда Кришна устраивает кризисы. Если человек смиренный и терпеливый, если есть два этих качества, которые не от мира сего – смирение и терпение – есть у него, то тогда такой человек может преодолеть все проблемы в своей жизни. Если их нет, а мы сразу же лишаемся смирения и терпения из-за гордыни... Гордый человек не может быть терпеливым. Гордый человек, естественно, не может быть смиренным, то тогда ничего в нашей жизни не остается, жизнь становится пустой. Пустой и разочаровывающей. 
Я хотел рассказать одну под конец историю (можно, да?) про Шрилу Прабхупаду. Если мы подумаем, опять же, над тем, кто такой был Шрила Прабхупада – Сам Кришна его послал и при этом какая у него была жизнь? Самая сложная, какая только может быть. Самая сложная, которую только можно представить. Одна очень хорошая история. Ее рассказал пуджари Адваита-Бхавана, дома Адваита-ачарьи в Шантипуре. Он говорит, что давным-давно, где-то в сороковые годы я стал пуджари здесь. Я обратил внимание, что с периодичностью где-то раз в месяц в храм приходит один человек, садится где-то в самом крайнем углу и начинает повторять мантру: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Долго-долго повторяет мантру, очень глубоко погрузившись в себя. Потом обычно подходит ко мне, благодарит меня за мое служение и уходит. Он говорит, что так продолжалось из месяца в месяц, из месяца в месяц, примерно раз в месяц этот человек приходил, я видел его. Так он очень много часов проводил, повторяя харинам, а я обычно не решался нарушить его уединения, никогда не спрашивал его. Потом вдруг, в какой-то момент он перестал приходить и я иногда думал: „Чего он не приходит? Что с ним случилось? Может он умер?” Прошло несколько лет и я увидел одного человека, облаченного в одежды санньяси. Он пришел, сел в дальнем углу, стал повторять, я присмотрелся поближе к нему и понял, что это тот же самый человек. В этот раз он особенно долго повторял мантру: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Прошло несколько часов, в конце концов он поднялся, подошел к алтарю, чтобы поблагодарить меня и на этот раз я у него спросил: „Я давно вас приметил, часто видел Вас тут, потом Вас не было, сейчас Вы пришли... Кто Вы?” „Меня зовут Абхай Чаранаравинда Бхактиведанта Свами и я – недостойный ученик Его Божественной Милости Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакура. Мой божественный учитель дал мне приказ, который я никак не могу выполнить. Он сказал мне, что я должен ехать на запад и все эти годы я приезжал сюда, потому что здесь, в этом доме, Господь Чайтанья начал свое движение и я молился Ему и Господу Нитьянанде и Адваите Ачарии, чтобы они помогли мне исполнить приказ, который дал мне духовный учитель. Я приходил сюда, чтобы получить какую-то капельку силы. Через два дня я уезжаю в Америку. Пожалуйста, дайте мне свое благословление. Я очень вас прошу, потому что я не знаю что меня там ожидает и что я буду делать.” Он говорит: „Ну, я дал ему свое благословление, ясное дело, и он уехал. Потом опять его не было и опять шли дни и годы. В какой-то момент стали приезжать какие-то странные люди, белые, сюда, я не обращал на них особого внимания. Пару дней тому назад они приезжали и какой-то один из них дал мне журнал „Бэк ту Годхед”. Я открыл его, развернул его и вижу: Основатель-ачарья А. Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами и тут же портет его знакомого старого. Это было в 80-ом году после того, как Шрила Прабхупада ушел. В этот момент я все понял, я понял как этот человек годы и годы приходил туда и просто терпеливо молился Кришне: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. В 1980 году я понял, что он ушел, я понял, что он исполнил миссию своего духовного учителя, я понял ... Пришел этот человек и рассказывает это ученикам Шрилы Прабхупады, показывает этот журнал. Я приехал сюда, к вам, подумал, что вам будет интересно услышать эту историю про вашего и моего любимого Шрилу Прабхупаду.” И в этот момент у него слезы потекли из глаз. Какое эта история имеет отношение к тому, о чем мы говорили? Очень даже непосредственное. О том, что есть только две вещи в этом мире, которые нам нужны – смирение и терпение. Если у человека есть два этих качества, тогда он приобретет иммунитет от майи, когда майа никогда не сможет проникнуть в его сердце. Тогда ему ничего не будет страшно. Тогда он сможет прожить всю свою жизнь так как нужно прожить и дурацких иллюзий не будет на его пути. Он будет знать что ему делать, в конце концов он пройдет по своему пути и вернется к Кришне. Но если мы в какой-то момент забудем об этом и попытаемся подменить это все на какие-то другие вещи – на свою ученость, на свои достижения, на свое положение в обществе преданных, на титулы, которые мы тут получили, на ... я не знаю что, на количество последователей, которое за мной идет... Если мы попытаемся променять одно на другое и подумаем: „Что там, есть хорошие вещи – богатство, последователи, слава!”, в этот момент Кришна устроит хороший кризис и скажет „Харибол! Ты забыл как Меня зовут? Я тут! Хари! Я пришел, чтобы забрать у тебя все и дать тебе Мои лотосные стопы! Ха-ха-ха!” Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что когда преданные забывают и привязываются, Кришна устраивает им хорошую встряску, они становятся очень благодарными:”Спасибо вам большое, я больше никогда не буду"

 ”Спасибо вам большое, я больше никогда не буду (смеется). Ок, наверное уже поздно. Шрила Прабхупада ки! Джая! Гаура-премананде! Харибол!

----------


## Джая д.д

*ЛЕКЦИЯ ЧЕТВЕРТАЯ - Вриндаван (3.11.2008) Шримад Бхагаватам 4.28.48
*
_Я прочитаю стих из четветой песни "Шримад-Бхагаватам", глава 28, текст 48. Этот стих будет касаться праздника, который мы отмечали с вами вчера.
_
*уттиштхоттиштха раджарше
имам удадхи-мекхалам
дасйубхйах кшатра-бандхубхйо
бибхйатим патум архаси
**ПЕРЕВОД:* О лучший из царей! Встань, посмотри - этот мир, окружает вода океана и он населен разбойниками и так называемыми царями. Этот мир очень боится сейчас, он погружен в страх и поэтому твоя обязанность - защитить его.
*
КОММЕНТАРИЙ:* Когда приходит ачарья, следуя высшим наставлениям Верховной Личности Бога или Его представителя, он утверждает принципы религии в соответствии с «Бхагавад-гитой». Религия значит подчиняться приказам Верховной Личности Бога. Религиозные принципы начинаются с того момента, когда человек предается Верховной Личности Бога. Обязанность ачарьи — распространять подлинную систему религий и побуждать каждого кланяться Верховному Господу. Человек исполняет религиозные принципы, занимаясь преданным служением, осбенно девятью формами преданного служения - слушанием, повторением, памятованием и т.д. К сожалению, когда ачарья уходит, разбойники и непреданные пользуются этой возможностью и сразу же начинают вводить неавторитетные принципы, присваивая себе титулы так называемых свами, йогов, филантропов, людей, заботящихся о благосостоянии других и т.д. На самом деле, человеческая жизнь предназначена для того, чтобы мы исполнили указания Верховной Личности Бога как утверждается в «Бхагавад-гите» (9.34):
*ман-мана бхава мад-бхакто
мад-йаджи мам намаскуру
мам эваишйаси йуктваивам
атманам мат-парайанах**«Всегда думай обо Мне, стань Моим преданным, поклоняйся Мне и падай предо Мною ниц. Поглощенный мыслями обо Мне, ты непременно придешь ко Мне».*
Главная обязанность людей состоит в том, чтобы постоянно думать о Верховной Личности Бога, стать преданными Верховного Господа, почитать Его и падать ниц перед Ним. Ачарья, или авторитетьный представитель Верховного Господа, устанавливает эти принципы в человеческом обществе, но после его ухода порядок опять нарушается. Его лучшие ученики стараются исправить положение, искренне следуя наставлениям своего духовного учителя. Сейчас практически весь мир живет в страхе перед мошенниками и непреданными, и для того, чтобы спасти людей от безбожия, мы основали Движение сознания Кришны. Каждый человек должен сотрудничать с этим Движением, чтобы принести в общество настоящее процветание, счастье и мир.
*Я прочитаю еще один абзац из следующего комментария Шрилы Прабхупады:*
Это значит, что жена преданного должна быть готова на такой поступок. Точно так же ученик, преданный своему духовному учителю, скорее умрет вместе с ним, чем перестанет выполнять его наставления. Верховный Господь является на землю, чтобы восстановить основы религии, и с той же целью приходит сюда представитель Господа, духовный учитель. Долг учеников — продолжать миссию духовного учителя и добросовестно исполнять ее. В противном случае ученику остается только одно — умереть вместе с духовным учителем. Иными словами, ученик должен быть готов отбросить все эгоистические интересы и посвятить жизнь исполнению воли духовного учителя.
*********
Я думал, что будет правильно, если мы сегодня еще раз вернемся к тому празднику или осбытию, который мы отмечали вчера, ко дню ухода Шрилы Прабхупады. Поэтому я выбрал стих из 28-ой главы четвертой песни "Шримад-Бхагаватам", где Нарада Муни рассказывает Царю Прачинабархи аллегорическую историю, в которой царь Майаладваджа умирает в лесу, как это было принято в давно минувшие времена. Цари в какой-то момент уходили в лес вместе со своими женами для того, чтобы изжить последние остатки духа наслаждения. Последний период нашей жизни мы должны провести так, чтобы этого желания наслаждаться здесь, в этом мире, не осталось вовсе. Потому что даже если маленький привкус этого желания останется в сердце, то Кришна откликнется на это желание и позволит нам снова родится в этом мире. Поэтому ведические традиции были достаточно суровы и цари, которые всю жизнь наслаждались или пользовались возможностями своего положения, - а положение царя или человека, облаченного властью – это всегда очень опасное положение. Потому что власть дает человеку самое сильное наслаждение. Природа наслаждения – это ощущение того, что ты контролируешь или управляешь чем-то. Когда человек получает это ощущение, он думает: „Я наслаждаюсь.” Потому что такова природа Верховной Личности Бога – Он наслаждающийся и Он всем управляет. И мы тоже хотим быть наслаждающимися и поэтому мы тоже хотим всем управлять. Если не всем, то хотя бы своим мужем или своими детьми или не знаю чем, хотя бы машиной. Потому что когда человек едет в машине, то природа удовольствия, которое он получает – контроль, власть. 
Так или иначе, по ведической традиции цари должны были уходить в лес для того, чтобы этот дух наслаждения изжить. И царь Майаладваджа, о котором рассказывает Нарада Муни, не был исключением из этого правила. Вместе со своей женой, царицей Видарбхи, он ушел в лес и в какой-то момент оставил свое тело. Когда это случилось, его жена, верная и преданная, массировала его стопы и она почувствовала, что жизнь ушла из его тела. Она почувствовала, что стопы его похолодели и что в теле больше нет признаков жизни. Когда она окончательно убедилась в этом, она стала плакать, рыдать и просить царя встать, подняться со смертного ложа. Этот стих – причитания или стоны царицы Видарбхи, которая просит своего мужа подняться с ложа смерти. 
Шрила Прабхупада в комментариях к этим стихам объясняет, что аллегория, которую описывает в данном случае Нарада Муни, - это состояние, испытываемое учеником, когда уходит его духовный учитель. Он говорит, что царь Майаладваджа в данном случае олицетворяет Гуру, Ачарью, духовного учителя, а его жена, верная и преданная, которая массировала его стопы, олицетворяет ученика. И здесь ученик, поняв, что духовный учитель ушел, просит его вернуться, призывая его вспомнить о своем долге. 
Шрила Прабхупада объясняет в комментарии, что когда духовный учитель уходит, то принципы религии, которые он принес для того, чтобы утвердить в этом мире, опять куда-то затемняются. Всегда находятся разбойники, воры, так называемые проповедники, которые будут делать нечто прямо противоположное тому, что должны делать религиозные люди. Всегда найдутся люди, которые будут извращать эти принципы и так постепенно происходит процесс, который в "Бхагавад-гите" называется дхармасйа-гланир или упадок религии. Это в сущности, неизбежный процесс. Сам Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что когда ачарья уходит, то всегда наступает хаос, всегда в мире происходят страшные события, потому что сразу же все то, что он принес, начинает извращаться. Сразу же все то, что он принес, начинает приобретает формы прямо противоположные тем, которые он ожидал. И Шрила Прабхупада здесь объясняет каким образом в этой ситуации должен вести себя ученик. Ученик – это тот, кто предался Гуру. Шрила Прабхупада, если вы заметили, дает в этом комментарии дает очень важное определение религии. Он говорит: религия начинается с того момента, когда человек предается. До этого о религии не может быть и речи; до этого это не религия, а игра в религию. Религия или дхарма начинается с того момента, когда человек отбрасывает свои собственные эгоистические интересы. Потому что мы все эгоисты. Кто-то меньше эгоист, кто-то больше эгоист; кто-то проявляет эгоизм по-одному, кто-то появляет эгоизм по-другому. Микрофон этот проявил эгоизм, перестав работать. Ага, внял. Кто-то проявляет эгоизм или зависть грубо, кто-то просто эгоцентричен и не обращает внимания на других. На самом деле все люди думают о себе, каждый человек рождается с мыслями о себе и о своих собственных интересах; каждый человек все время думает как мне должно быть лучше. Но религия значит ман-мана мад-бхакто мад-йаджи мам-намаскуру. Религия начинается с того, что я перестаю думать о себе и начинаю думать о ком? О Кришне. Религия к этому сводится. Суть религии в том, чтобы перестать думать о себе.

----------


## Джая д.д

*Продолжение...


* Человек разными способами может достичь этого состояния. Кришна в этом стихе объясняет, что есть этапы приближения к этому состоянию. Все начинается с того, что я просто кланяюсь. Склоняя свою голову перед Кришной, я уже перестаю так или иначе строить мир вокруг себя. Каждый человек в этом мире пытается построить или застваить мир вертеться вокруг себя. Мы все считаем себя пупом вселенной, центром этого мира. Как в Индии, если выпойдете в какое-нибудь святое место, вам будут говорить, что это место – центр мира. В другом святом месте вам скажут то же самое. Но мы знаем, что центр мира на Урале находится, нам это понятно или где-то под Днепропетровском, в зависимости от того, откуда мы. Но это природа, психология человека – думать о себе, пытаться заставить мир вертеться вокруг себя. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада дает это суровое определение религии и религия начинается с того момента, когда человек предается. Мы можем реально предаться в этой жизни живому человеку. Потому что Бога мы не видим. Наша проблема и наша беда заключается в том, что мы не видим Бога, не понимаем Бога и предаться Ему сразу, непосредственно начать думать о Нем очень сложно. Я помню, мне сказали: „Думай о Кришне.” Я решил думать о Нем, но я не мог понять что о Нем думать. Решимость у меня была, только я не мог понять что думать о Нем! Сидел и думал... Но это очень недолго продолжалось, потом я стал думать как всегда о самом себе, что мне нужно, как мне будет лучше, а не как Ему бует лучше. Поэтому процесс предания начинается с живых, личностных отношений с духовным учителем. Недаром Нарада Муни сравнивает ученика с женой. В традиционном ведическом обществе жена (простите меня, пожалуйста), выполняла все приказы своего мужа беспрекословно. Это была традиция. Было некое социальное давление, людей учили с детства так вести себя и ученик должен воплощать в себе тот же самый дух, тот же самый принцип. Принцип один и тот же. На самом деле для жены муж является представителем Верховной Личности Бога. С этим трудно смириться, я понимаю, но это факт. Для ученика точно так же духовный учитель является представителем Верховной Личности Бога и успех нажей жизни зависит от того, насколько реально я смогу предаться. В конечном счете Богу или принципу Бога, который в разных видах и в разных формах проявляется в разных личностях здесь, в этом мире... Наша природа в том, чтобы отвергать все авторитеты и для этого есть множество оснований. Если я хочу отвергнуть чей-то авторитет, я могу найти не просто предлог – я могу найти множество очень веских причин и они будут абсолютно реальны. Я могу найти массу недостатков в своем муже. Если я захочу, я могу найти массу недостатков в своем духовном учителе – никаких проблем нету. Но беда в том, что делая это, я лишаю себя бесценной возможности в конечном счете отказаться от своего эгоизма и предаться Верховной Личности Бога, вступить в отношения с Кришной. 
Разумеется, сейчас это сложно. Мы с вами люди, воспитанные в других принципах. Западная цивилизация началась с Великой Французской Революции, которая была совершена под лозунгом „Свобода, равенство и братство!” Свободы люди не получили, равенства не получили, о братстве никакой речи нет, но концепция осталась. В западном мире все равны. В этом беда. В западном мире все хотят быть равными, хотя равных людей нету! Один из принципов нашей философии, который сформулировал Мадхавачарья, - это таратамйа, принцип йерархичности дживы, то, что даже в духовном мире есть определенная йерархия и принять Бога значит принять принципы йерархии, которую возглавляет Кришна. В конце, на вершине этой пирамиды, стоит сам Бог. До тех пор, пока я не приму принципы йерархии или принципы неравенства, принципы подчинения, я никогда не смогу принять Бога. Все мое принятие будет внешним и поверхностных, оно не затронет глубинных слоев моего сознания и ничего не произойдет со мной, я не смогу обрести настоящий духовный опыт и не увижу Бога. У Бога не будет никаких причин являться передо мной, потому что Бог приходит только тогда, когда он чувствует искреннее предание человека. Поэтому нам так сложно. 
Однажды к Шриле Прабхупаде пришел человек и стал говорить: „Свамиджи, сейчас нет настоящих гуру. Свамиджи, я много искал, настоящих гуру нет.” Шрила Прабхупада посмотрел на него и сказал: „Настоящие гуру есть. Нет настоящих учеников.” „Нет, Свамиджи, Вы не понимаете меня, я много искал!” Шрила Прабхупада посмотрел на него сурово: „Я настоящий гуру! Ты готов предаться?” 
Настоящий гуру есть, нет настоящих учеников. Потому что быть учеником сложно. Быть гуру легко (смеется). Быть учеником очень сложно и настоящий гуру - это тот, кто проявляет качества настоящего ученика, кто по-настоящему предается. Этот процесс в высшей степени глубокий философский процесс. Если мы не поймем этого принципа, мы никогда не поймем ничего в духовной жизни. Есть распространенная в наше время философия, которая постепенно распространяется даже на територии бывшего Советсткого союза, так называемые ритвики. Они говорят: „Наш гуру - Прабхупада.” Они в свое время прислали цитату из (?) Андреева по-моему, где он говорит, что люди любят гуру только тогда, когда он мертв. Когда он мертвый, его легко любить, потому что он мертвый, потому что ему не надо предаваться. Стоит человеку перестать быть гуру в том смысле, чтобы перестать быть грузом на нас, неким давлением, чем-то, что заставляет нас действовать порой вопреки своей собственной воли, предаваться, мы сразу же можем его любить. Филосифя ритвиков – это примерно такая же философия, основаная на некромании, любви к трупам. Я разговаривал недавно с одним таким человеком, он мне начал что-то такое объяснять: „Гуру, гуру, гуру ... Наши гуру все только уттама-адхикари, поэтому мой гуру – Шрила Прабхупада.” Он говорил, что каждый волен выбирать себе кого угодно в гуру, но я выбрал Шрилу Прабхупаду, потому что он уттама-адхикари. На самом деле он выбрал Шрилу Прабхупаду не потому, что он уттама-адхикари, а потому что таким образом ему не нужно предаваться. Потому что таким образом он может делать все, что хочет и тем не менее пребывать в иллюзии того, что он является учеником.
Шрила Прабхупада очень последовательно проповедовал этот непопулярный принцип. Потому что он понимал из сострадания к людям, человек может обрести что-то в духовной жизни только тогда, когда он будет делать шаг за шагом, небольшие младенческие шаги по направлению к преданию. Без этого ничего не будет. Без этого человек останется при своих концепциях. В конечном счете что я должен предать? Почему предание такой болезненный процесс? Потому что предаться значит отказаться от собственных концепций. У нас нет ничего более дорогого, чем собственные представления о себе. Наше ложное эго – это сумма наших представлений о самом себе. Предаться значит отказаться от этих представлений, а это хуже смерти! Человек готов умереть, лишь бы сохранить свои представления о себе. Люди жертвуют жизнью, Арджуна был готов пожертвовать свой жизнью, он говорил: „Пусть меня убьют, но я умру хорошим. Я умру таким, каким я хочу умереть.” Кришна говорит: „Дурак! Что ты хочешь? Ты сейчас в конечном счете очень красиво страдаешь.” Арджуна очень наслаждался, как он страдал: „Я такой хороший! Сейчас отложу лук и пусть меня убивают!” Кришна смеялся над ним, потому что ты умрешь, сохранив в неприкосновенности свое ложное эго. А так как ложное эго останется, останется барьер между тобой и Богом. В конце концов ты никогда не сможешь увидеть или почувствовать Бога, потому что это та стена, которая отделяет человека от Бога. Поэтому с самого начала человек должен предаться через процесс слушания. 
.

----------


## Джая д.д

*Продолжение...

*Катха-Упанишад, в ней есть знаменитый стих (1.2.9), который Шрила Прабхупада и наши ачарьи часто цитируют, Бхактивинод Тхакур часто цитировал его: найша таркена матир апанейа, проктаненаива сугьянайа прештха апанейа анйани наива сугйанайа прешта - Ямарадж, который олицетворяет духовного учителя, говорит Начикете, что с помощью логики ты никогда не сможешь понять шастры, с помощью логики ты никогда не сможешь понять смысл священного писания, сколько бы ты ни изучал священные писания. Сугйанайа прешта. Сугйанайа значит легко понять. Как можно священные писания понять легко? Анйани наива сугйанайа прешта – дорогой мой, если ты будешь то же самое слушать, ты поймешь. Если ты будешь пытаться сам читать и думать ... Это не значит, что не надо думать и читать, но если ты просто будешь полагаться на себя, ты будешь принимать священные писания через призму своей собственной концепции, ты будешь оставаться равен самому себе, никаких качественных изменений в тебе не произойдет! Но если ты будешь слушать, причем слушать правильно, ананйи наива – от другого человека, ты сможешь это принять, потому что в процессе слушания происходит предание. Когда я слушаю, причем слушаю в правильном настроении, потому что слушать можно по-разному. Иногда можно видеть как люди слушают: „Мели Емеля, давай, давай, что еще скажешь, как меня еще развлечешь, ну давай, давай, посмотрим – понравится ли мне это или нет.” Но если слушаешь в правильном настоении, если я слушаю с верой, если я слушаю в првильном духе, то это уже процесс осеменения моего сердца. Шрила Прабхупада сравнивал процесс слушания ... Поэтому он здесь говорит, что бхакти начинается со слушания: шраванам киртанам вишнох смаранам пада севанам арчанам ванданам дасйам сакхйам атма-ниведанам – бхакти начинается со слушания, потому что в слушании происходит предание. Шрила Прабхупада сравнивал процесс слушания духовного учителя с процессом зачатия. Это любопытная аналогия, позволяет нам расслабиться слегка. Он говорит, что в данном случае духовный учитель выступает как мужчина и с помощью своих слов он осеменяет сердце ученика, позволяя в сердце ученика родиться качественно новому знанию. Позволяет в сердце ученика родиться Кришне. Как Шрила Прабхупада в десятой песни "Шримад-Бхагаватам" сравнивает зачатие Васудевой в лоне Деваки, он говорит, что это зачание не на физическом уровне произошло, а в процессе слушания. В процессе слушания в нашем сердце возникает новое настроение, новое представление о том, кто я и что я должен делать в этом мире, если я предаюсь в этом процессе. С другой стороны сейчас это не модно, сейчас люди предпочитают обсуждать все, люди говорят: „Нет, дайте мне тоже поговорить”, потому что всем говорить хочется, но это не авторитетный процесс. Это что-то вроде гомосексуализма на духовном уровне, когда люди непонятно чем занимаются. Слушать значит слушать гуру и слушать в определенном настроении, слушать так, чтобы внутри сердце мое или лоно моего сердца отклилалось на то, что мне говорит духовный учитель. Тогда только что-то произойдет. В противном случае, если слушание другое, как Прахлада Махараджа говорит: 

*матир на кришне паратах свато ва
митхо 'бхипадйета гриха-вратанам**[ШБ 7.5.30]
*Он говорит, что если человек просто слушает других или сам говорит или еще что-то, ничего не происходит. Матир на кришне – его сознание не поворачивается к Кришне, он не начинает думать о Кришне. Он остается при своем, при своих мыслях о самом себе, о своем собственном интересе. Но в живых отношениях с духовным учителем может пройзойти качественное изменение этого и Шрила Прабхупада именно этого хотел, чтобы люди слушали его, чтобы люди читали его книги и чтобы делали это в правильном настроении, потому что с этого начинается все. 
Радханатх Махарадж однажды рассказал одну удивительную историю про Шрилу Прабхупаду. Был даршан Шрилы Прабхупады где-то здесь, во Вриндаване, может быть даже в этой комнате. Нет, это раньше было, до того, как храм этот был построен. Один ученик Шрилы Прабхупады задал невинный на первый взгляд вопрос, Джанардана его звали. Во время даршанов ученики задавали вопросы. И ученик спросил: „Шрила Прабхупада, что нужно делать, как нужно отвечать человеку, который говорит, что мне гуру не нужен, что я слышу Бога из своего сердца?” 
Я дам вам 30 секунд, чтобы вы подумали как бы вы ответили на этот вопрос. Что нужно отвечать человеку, который утверждает, что ему гуру не нужен? Что он разговаривает с Богом в сердце? Послушайте, что ответил Шрила Прабхупада. Он разъярился и ответил: „Ты негодяй! Ты негодяй! Ты повторил это слово несколько раз!” Радханатх Махарадж говорит: „Я никогда в таком состоянии Шрилу Прабхупаду не видел.” „Ты негодяй, потому что ты не читаешь моих книг! Если бы ты читал моих книг, ты бы знал как отвечать на этот вопрос! В "Бхагавад-гите" ясно написано: тешам сатата йуктанам бхаджатам прити-пурвакам - человек может разговаривать с Богом только тогда, когда он 24 часа в сутки думает о Боге, только тогда, когда у него в сердце есть любовь! Так ты должен ответить, но ты негодяй, так как ты не читаешь моих книг ....” 
Кто-то, чтобы разрядить немного обстановку, задал какой-то легкий вопрос, Шрила Прабхупада не заметил этого вопроса и продолжал говорить: „Ты негодяй! Ты не читаешь моих книг!” Смысл этого урока тяжелого, который я вам преподаю, повторяя то, что сказал Шрила Прабхупада в том, что человек должен не просто читать книги или не просто слушать Шрилу Прабхупаду, а предаться этому процессу, понять, что это мой процесс предания, понять, что это то, таким образом я смогу начать думать о Кришне. Шрила Прабхупада в этом смысле был в высшей степени бескомпромиссным человеком. Он очень любил, когда люди читают его книги. Однажды к нему приехал один президент храма и кто-то спросил „Как у вас там дела в храме?” Он сказал: „У нас все хорошо.” Шрила Прабхупада сказал: „Сколько лекций вы проводите в день?” Тот сказал: „Четыре лекции в день.” Шрила Прабхупада сказал: „Ооо, тогда это самый лучший храм.” Нет ничего лучше, потому что в конце концов грош цена будет нашей бхакти, если она ни к чему толком не будет приводить. Она привести может только тогда, когда будет реальный процесс предания. Здесь, в этих стихах Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что человек может реально обрести опыт в одном из следующих стихов он говорит, что человек может встретиться с Богом непосредственно, потому что следом, буквально через два или три стиха после того, который мы прочли, брахман приходит к царице Видарбхе и этот брахман – сам Верховный Господь, олицетворение Параматмы приходит к ней и начинает утешать. И Шрила Прабхупада в комментарии к этому стиху говорит, что человек может встретиться лицом к лицу с Верховной Личностью Бога в наставлениях своего духовного учителя. Реально в наставлениях своего духовного учителя, следуя этим наставлениям, он может встретиться с Верховной Личностью Бога. Это называется вани-сева, когда я служу наставлениям духовного учителя. 
Здесь Шрила Прабхупада, в том комментарии, который мы прочли, объясняет что должен делать искренний ученик, когда учитель уходит. Он должен принять на себя миссию своего духовного учителя, продолжать делать то же самое. Когда он делает то же самое, в его сердце появляется реальный духовный опыт. Он должен продолжать так или иначе в меру своих сил и возможностей проповедовать. Здесь в Кришна-Баларам-мандире Шрила Прабхупада однажды подозвал какого-то повара, который ни слова не говорил по-английски, его ученика индуса и говорит: „Ты должен проповедовать.” Тот двух слов не мог связать. „Очень просто: повторяй за мной: Международное Общество сознания Кришны ...” Он сказал: „Бе-бе-бе, ме-ме-ме ...” „Проповедует сознание Кришны.” „Бе-бе-бе, ме-ме-ме ...” „Ну вот, видишь, ты уже проповедуешь.” Проповедовать просто, если я не пытаюсь что-то добавить от себя или исказить, если я делаю то, что я понял и пытаюсь вложить сердце в слова, которые я понял из уст своего духовного учителя, если я принимаю на себя беспокойство своего духовного учителя. Это миссия, это то, каким образом я могу реально служить духовному учителю и в служении ему обрести настоящий духовный опыт предания ему.
Я хотел рассказать одну замечательную историю тоже про Шрилу Прабхупаду, про то, как однажды Уттама Шлока Прабху, ученик Шрилы Прабхупады, пришел к нему и сказал: „Шрила Прабхупада, у нас (он проповедовал в Канаде, в Торонто) мы нашли церковь, которая закрывается и они хотят продать здание. Отличная церковь, отличное здание, я походил по ней, все присмотрел: тут унас будет зал для принятия прасада, тут будет храмовая комната, тут будет все, тут вместо Иисуса Христа будет у нас Кришна стоять...” Он уже все распланировал в уме. Шрила Прабхупада сказал: „Сколько стоит?” Тот говорит: „Ну, наверное, они согласны продать за пол-миллиона долларов.” Это были гигантские деньги. Шрила Прабхупада сказал: „Не, зачем нам покупать беспокойство? Зачем нам покупать за свои деньги беспокойство? Если вы купите, вы будете думать только о деньгах, в не будете думать о Кришне... А на какой улице находится церковь?” „На хорошей, на самой центральной...” Шрила Прабхупада сказал: „Не, не, очень дорого. Сколько у вас денег есть на счету?” Тот сказал: „40 тысяч долларов.” „Зачем нам покупать беспокойство, не нужно нам... А здание хорошее, да? В хорошем состоянии?” „Отличное! Идеальное состояние!” Шрила Прабхупада сказал: „Не, зачем нам покупать беспокойство? Беспокойство мы не будем покупать ... А посмотреть можно?” (смех) „Да, Шрила Прабхупада, приезжайте в Торонто, посмотрим.” „Как-нибудь приеду.” Через три дня он приехал в Торонто, вызвал к себе Уттама Шлоку: „Пойдем, посмотрим.” Тот ему показал, рассказал все. Шрила Прабхупада сказал: „Да, хорошее.” Тут ему Уттама Шлока стал говорить: „Ну, наверное, они не продадут, потому что они християне, если они узнают что мы преданные ...” Шрила Прабхупада сказал: „Ничего, мы им скажем, что мы Иисусу христу будем продолжать поклоняться. Мы можем поставить Иисуса Христа тут на алтаре, никаких проблем нету, ничего страшного.” Он ходил, ходил, думал, думал: „Сколько, говоришь, у вас денег есть на счету?” Тот сказал: „40 тысяч.” Он сказал: „Еще 60 найдется где-нибудь?” Рядом Парамананда стоял, он заведовал тогда ББТ и он спрашивает: „Сколько у вас там на счету ББТ денег?” Он говорит: „Где-то 200 тысяч с небольшим.” Шрила Прабхупада говорит: „Хорошо, значит так, иди к ним, договаривайся насчет трехсот тысяч, двести тебе ББТ даст, 40 ты ...” Он говорит: „Шрила Прабхупада, зачем нам покпать беспокойство?” В этот момент Шрила Прабхупада стукнул по столу: „Нам нужны беспокойства! Если у вас не будет беспокойств, вы просто будете есть прасад и жиреть! Как можно без беспокойств? Нам нужны беспокойства!” Уттама Шлока думал: „Зачем нам покупать беспокойства?”, а оказывается, нам нужны беспокойства. Потому что это был Шрила Прабхупада, он знал, что если человек не предается, что если человек не делает чего-то реального для Кришны, то все его так называемое сознание Кришны окажется всего лишь красивыми словами, словами где-то в воздухе. Поэтому здесь он говорит, что ученик должен в конце концов развивать в себе этот дух предания с полной готовностью сделать все для того, чтобы исполнить миссию своего духовного учителя, тогда его духовный учитель будет всегда находиться рядом с ним, тогда он никогда не будет чувствовать разлуки, тогда он все время будет чувствовать связь с духовным учителем, потому что вани или натавления духовного учителя – это самое важное, что только может быть в жизни ученика.
Расскажу одну последнюю историю, потому что уже много времени, чтобы завершить мою робкую попытку прославить Шрилу Прабхупаду о том, каким образом нужно слушаться духовного учителя. История ... Две истории расскажу. Или одну? (ответ: Две. Три... смех) Одну историю рассказал Харивилас Прабху. Он приехал в Англию, в Лондон, к Шриле Прабхупаде, получать вторую инициацию, сам он оповедовал в это время во Франции, в Париже, открыл центр. Он получил Гаятри-мантру от Шрилы Прабхупады и почувствовал какую-то близость необычайную, почувствувал дух предания: „Я отдаюсь, я подчиняюсь полностью духовному учителю.” Он почувствовал это. Он должен был уезжать сразу же назад во Францию и на прощанье с ним Шрила Прабхупада сказал: „Ну что, ты через Кале поедешь?” Кале – это порт во Франции на Ламанше. Тот подумал: „Откуда он вообще пор Кале знает?! И чего это он ...” „Не, не, я не через Кале поеду, Шрила Прабхупада, я через Бордон поеду, а из Бордона только в Болонью ездить, так что я через Болонью поеду.” Шрила Прабхупада сказал: „Ты уверен, что ты поедешь не через Кале?” „Не, Шрила Прабхупада, вы не правы, через Кале пароходы не ходят, а из Бордона только это самое ..” Шрила Прабхупада сказал: „Да, да, ну хорошо, если ты так уверен...” Они попрощались и по дороге он думал: „Какой же я дурак, вообще, как я мог такое сказать, что Шрила Прабхупада, Вы не правы, что не ходят через Кале...” Но с другой стороны он думал: „Ну я же прав был, не ходят из Бордона в Кале не ходят, только в Болонью...” Когда он приехал в этот порт, он увидел объявление, что из-за ветренной погоды корабли сегодня в Болонью ходить не будут, сегодня мы едем в Кале.” (смех) Тут он понял, что то ощущение, которое у него было, послушайте, это интересная динамика. Духовный учитель дал нам Гаятри. Гаятри - это способ почувствовать связь с духовным учителем. В этот момент он чувствовал: „Да, я все, предался полностью.” Через мгновение духовный учитель спрашивает: „Предался ты или не предался?” а мы говорим: „Не, не, я знаю лучше.” Это то, как духовный учитель и Кришна действуют вместе для того, чтобы научить ученика очень непростой науке предания себя.
Еще одну маленькую историю расскажу тоже из такой же примерно серии, историю, которую тоже рассказал ученик Шрилы Прабхупады. Он говорит: „У меня был друг, его звали Баскар и когда Шрила Прабхупада был в Лос-Анжелисе, так как мы были крепкие парни, нас назначили его телохранителями. Однажды ме сидели вместе с ним и болтали о чем-то. Тот говорит: „Ты заметил, Шрила Прабхупада все делает по часам? По тому как он все делает, можно часы сверять! Он все делает абсолютно одинаково, абсолютно точно!” Тот говорит: „Да, заметил, да, здорово, потрясающе.” „У меня есть одна идея. Ты заметил, что у Шрилы Прабхупады есть новые тапочки?” Тот говорит: „Да, заметил.” „Ты заметил как он пользуется этими тапочками?” Он говорит: „Да, заметил.” У него были домашние тапочки, он из своей комнаты выходил, надевал эти тапочки, доходил до храмовой комнаты, оставлял, входил в комнату босиком, потом опять заходил надевал тапочки, оставлял там. Тот говорит: „Я знаю в каком магазине их покупали.” Он говорит: „Ну и что, зачем тебе эти тапочки?” „Как, ты ничего не понимаешь! Я знаю размер Шрилы Прабхупады.” Он говорит: „Зачем они тебе, они тебе на нос не налезут.” „Ты ничего не понимаешь! Новые тапочки и он все время делает одно и то же. Можно проследить.” Тот говорит: „Ну и что??!!!!” Он говорит: „Ну как?!!! Я куплю ему новую пару точно таких же тапочек, когда Шрила Прабхупада их снимет перед храмовой комнатой, я их подменю на новые! Он не заметит, а у меня будет пара тапочек, которые носил Шрила Прабхупада!” Тот говорит: „О, здорово!” „И ты так можешь сделать на следующий день.” (смех) Через день они встречаются и он говорит: „Ну что, как, мне покупать тапочки?” „Не, не покупай.” „Почему не покупай?” „Слушай, я тебе сейчас расскажу что произошло. Шрила Прабхупада как всегда по часам вышел из своей комнаты, я уже подменил тапочки, которые стояли у двери, он надел тапочки, прошел в храмовую комнату, зашел в комнату, побыл там на приветствие Божеств, на лекции, после лекции вышел, надел опять тапочки, поднялся к себе, но почему-то на этот раз тапочки не снял. Он зашел в этих тапочках внутрь и оставил эти тапочки внутри. Я стал думал: „Что такое? Что такое? Его я уже припрятал.” Через какое-то время вышел его слуга и спросил: „Как найти Баскара?” „Это я Баскар.” „Шрила Прабхупада велел тебе передать: Спасибо большое за новые тапочки. (смех) Но самое главное – нехорошо проделывать трюки с духовным учителем!” 
Это последняя история была для медитации. Это то, каким образом нам нужно строить свои отношения с духовным учителем. Если мы хотим чего-то, если мы хотим увидеть Кришну, встретиться со Шримати Радхарани, увидеть Вриндаван, Кришна здесь. Кришна везде, но особенно Он здесь. Вриндаванам паритйаджа са квачин наива гачхати – Он даже одного шагу не делает за пределы Вриндавана. Если мы хотим увидеть Кришну, надо начать думать о Нем. Как начать думать о Нем? Предавшись духовному учителю. Тогда мы почувствуем Кришну и настоящий Вриндаван откроется. Если нет, у нас останется наше материальное видение, мы будем видеть грязь, свиней, еще что-то... Духовные глаза никогда не откроются у нас. Духовные глаза может открыть духовный учитель: ом агьяна тимирандасйа гьянан джана шалакайа чакшур унмилитам йена тасмаи шри гураве намах. Только он сможет снять катаракту невежества с наших глаз. Шрила Прабхупада ки! Джая! Гаура-премананде! Харибол!
Завтра, если вы не возражаете, мы снова соберемся ...

----------


## Нараяна дас

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны!
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

У меня возникла возникла одна идея, хотел ею поделиться, прежде всего с учениками Госвами Махараджа.

Все началось с того, что я искал "Бхагавад-гиту" с комментариями в аудио формате. Нашел изначальный текст, также нашел вариант с комментариями в прочтении Вишвамитры Прабху, но это запись 1998 года, то есть это старый вариант "БГ". А очень хочется иметь новый, он точнее и авторитетнее. Но, насколько я понимаю, его еще нет в природе (в аудио формате).

В то же время существует огромный архив аудиолекций по "БГ" Госвами Махараджа. Как правило, они записаны с хорошим качеством, и Махарадж в начале читает санскрит, пословный перевод, текст и комментарии Шрилы Прабхупады. То есть по сути вся "БГ" уже начитана им! Осталось только собрать все эти материалы воедино и получится аудиокнига "БГ".

Тут может быть два варианта:

1) Взять из лекций  только слова Шрилы Прабхупады (от санскрита до комментария ШП) - это и будет аудиокнига;
2) Взять лекции Госвами Махараджа полностью с его комментариями.

Я думаю, что оба варианта актуальны. Также думаю, что существуют лекции Госвами Махараджа практически по всем стихам "БГ".

Я мог бы сделать это сам, но у меня мало лекций Госвами Махараджа, а скачивать их интернет не позволяет.

Может быть, кто-то из учеников Махараджа возьмется за это служение? Мне кажется, было бы очень неплохо сделать такую аудио книгу. Пишите, кто что надумает.

----------


## Эдвард

> Я мог бы сделать это сам


Хм. У меня есть архив Госвами Махараджа на 108 дисках. Могу записать вам их на ДВД диски, выйдет штук 20, и выслать по почте.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Сборник лекций по *всем* стихам Бхагавад-гиты - это была бы очень ценная вещь.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Пожалуйста, вся Гита в изложении Госвами Махараджа. Курс бхакти-шастр. Не знаю точно, какой год, либо конец прошлого века, либо начало нынешнего.

01_vved.mp3
02_Bg01.01-13.mp3
03_Bg01.14-36.mp3
04_Bg01.37-46.mp3
05_Bg02.01-04.mp3
06_Bg02.05-25.mp3
07_Bg02.26-38.mp3
08_Bg02.39-53.mp3
09_Bg02.54-72.mp3
10_Bg03.01-16.mp3
11_Bg03.17-25.mp3
12_Bg03.27-40.mp3
13_Bg03.41_4gl.1-7.mp3
14_Bg04.07-14.mp3
15_Bg04.13-33 .mp3
16_Bg04.15-34.mp3
17_Bg04.35-42.mp3
18_Bg05.01-12.mp3
19_Bg05.12-18.mp3
20_Bg05.18-27.mp3
21_Bg06.01-06.mp3
22_Bg06.07-17.mp3
23_Bg06.18-32.mp3
24_Bg06.32-47.mp3
25_Bg07gl.mp3
26_Bg07gl.mp3
28_Bg08.05-08.mp3
29_Bg08.09-22.mp3
30_Bg08.23-28.mp3
31_Bg09.01-03.mp3
32_Bg09.04-10.mp3
33_Bg09.11-25.mp3
34_Bg09.26-34.mp3
35_Bg10.01-03.mp3
27_Bg07-08gl.mp3
45_Bg13.08-27.mp3
36_Bg10.04-09.mp3
37_Bg10.09-13.mp3
38_Bg10.14-42.mp3
39_Bg11.01-46.mp3
40_Bg11.47-55.mp3
41_Bg11-54_12gl.01-04.mp3
42_Bg12.8-20.mp3
43_Bg12gl_ok.mp3
44_Bg13.01-12.mp3
47_Bg14.8-19.mp3
46_BG13ok_14gl.01-10.mp3
48_Bg14-27_15gl.01-05.mp3
49_Bg15gl.mp3
50_Bg16.1-20.mp3
51_Bg17gl.mp3
52_Bg18gl_N.mp3
53_Bg18.13-28.mp3
54_Bg18.29-55.mp3
55_Bg18gl_ok.mp3

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Здорово! Спасибо большое!

----------


## Нараяна дас

Красная Шапочка,  спасибо! Но, как я писал, интернет не тот, чтобы качать в таких объемах  :cray: 
Кроме того, похоже, что это старая "БГ", если это "либо конец прошлого века, либо начало нынешнего". Надо проверить.

Если не найду, у кого скачать, надо будет воспользоваться милостивым предложением Эдварда.

Эдвард, если надумаю заняться этим, то обязательно Вам напишу. А может, кто-то из учеников все-таки вдохновится послужить Махараджу и всем преданным?

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Николай, Вам могу на диске выслать. Только после российского фестиваля. Не факт, что перевод старый, новая Гита вышла в 2001-м году. К тому ж может быть такое, что Гуру Махарадж вообще с английского читает. :smilies:  Но счас я не смогу проверить это, я не дома, лекций этих со мной нет, и тырнет тут тоже не годится, чтоб с него закачать. :smilies:

----------


## Красная Шапочка

На Ведамедиа транслируют фестиваль Бхакти-сангама. Сегодня лекция Госвами Махараджа в 16.00 по украинскому времени (17.00 по Москве). Вчерашняя лекция выложена в архиве трансляций с Бхакти-сангамы.

----------


## Георгий

Харе Кришна, Дорогие преданные. Примите мои поклоны. 
Вы мне не подскажет, где найти Ретрит Госвами Махараджа 2011 года, цикл лекций про прощение и обиды. В mp3.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> Харе Кришна, Дорогие преданные. Примите мои поклоны. 
> Вы мне не подскажет, где найти Ретрит Госвами Махараджа 2011 года, цикл лекций про прощение и обиды. В mp3.


Мои поклоны, Георгий. Вам с какого ретрита надо: с литовского или украинского? Тема эта и там и там была. С украинского вот тут есть: http://www.uploads.com.ua/file/u2a5q...swami.zip.html

Если весь архив сразу качать неудобно, то можно по одной лекции:
11.05.31_Bhakti_Vijnana_Goswami_intro.mp3
11.06.01_Bhakti_Vijnana_Goswami_lecture-1-1.mp3
11.06.01_Bhakti_Vijnana_Goswami_lecture-1-2.mp3
11.06.01_Bhakti_Vijnana_Goswami_lecture-1-3.mp3
11.06.02_Bhakti_Vijnana_Goswami_lecture-2.mp3
11.06.03_Bhakti_Vijnana_Goswami_lecture-3-1.mp3
11.06.03_Bhakti_Vijnana_Goswami_lecture-3-2.mp3
11.06.04_Bhakti_Vijnana_Goswami_lecture-4.mp3
11.06.04_Initiation.mp3
http://www.uploads.com.ua/file/lssz3..._3.30.mp3.html

----------


## Георгий

> Мои поклоны, Георгий. Вам с какого ретрита надо: с литовского или украинского? Тема эта и там и там была. С украинского вот тут есть: http://www.uploads.com.ua/file/u2a5q...swami.zip.html
> 
> Если весь архив сразу качать неудобно, то можно по одной лекции:
> 11.05.31_Bhakti_Vijnana_Goswami_intro.mp3
> 11.06.01_Bhakti_Vijnana_Goswami_lecture-1-1.mp3
> 11.06.01_Bhakti_Vijnana_Goswami_lecture-1-2.mp3
> 11.06.01_Bhakti_Vijnana_Goswami_lecture-1-3.mp3
> 11.06.02_Bhakti_Vijnana_Goswami_lecture-2.mp3
> 11.06.03_Bhakti_Vijnana_Goswami_lecture-3-1.mp3
> ...


Матаджи, мои поклоны! Спасибо вам большое!

----------


## lokaram das

Видео с Алтайского фестиваля 2011

----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## Красная Шапочка

Спасибо, Локарам прабху.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Лекции Госвами Махараджа с фестиваля Бхакти-сангама:

http://www.divshare.com/download/15748390-bda

и с фестиваля Садху-санга:

Бх.Вигьяна Госв. Лек. по санкиртане 19.09.11.mp3
Бх.Вигьяна Госв. Речь на Вьяса-пудже 20.09.11.mp3
1. Бх.Вигьяна Госв.(ВсГШ) 21.09.11.mp3
2. Бх.Вигьяна Госв.(ВсГШ) 22.09.11.mp3
3. Бх.Вигьяна Госв.(ВсГШ) 23.09.11.mp3
4. Бх.Вигьяна Госв.(ВсГШ) 24.09.11.mp3
5. Бх.Вигьяна Госв.(ВсГШ) 25.09.11.mp3

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> Лекции Госвами Махараджа с фестиваля Бхакти-сангама:



Спасибо большое за оперативность!

----------


## Amala Govinda das

Лекции Гуру Махараджа в Екатеринбурге 13-14 октября. http://ifolder.ru/26422884

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж про автоматизм

Из переписки с руководством МОСК: Я постоянно думаю о Москве и о храме - это моя главная медитация. Сейчас довольно трудный период в моем лечении - сил практически нет. Но тем неменее, я попытался изложить какие-то мысли, которые мне пришли по результатам последнего периода работы в храме. Копирую их из Скайпа -делился ими с Апрамеятмой. Что сейчас самое важное?

BVGoswami: На мой взгляд, есть лицемерие, которое все разрушает в храме и общине. Это лицемерие заключается в простой вещи - мы декларируем заботу о духовном продвижении людей своей главной миссией. Но, как это ни парадоксально, не заботимся о духовном продвижении людей, которые уже так или иначе присоединились к храму. При том, что мы делаем это для многих других людей. Люди воспринимают это и теряют доверие к харму. Такое явление можно видеть повсеместно. Повсюду храмы пользуются плохой репутацией именно потому, что люди в них не дают примера счастливых, гармоничных, духовноразвитых личностей. В сущности, люди, живущие в храме и служащие в нем, эксплуатируются. Все это не по злому умыслу, конечно же. Но, как известно, дорога в ад выложена благими намерениями. Причина этого являения очень простая. Подразумевается, что, попав в храмовую среду, человек будет прогрессировать автоматически. Еще бы - регулярные программы, службы, лекции - кто еще имеет такие же возможности для духовной практики. Все совершенно невинно полагают,что само по себе пребывание человека в храме будет приводить к его духовному развитию, что ничего больше не надо, что само его пребывание и есть служение, а служа, человек не может не прогрессировать. Беда в том, что побольшей части все то, что храмовые преданные делают, на самом деле служениемне является. И это та самая роковая ошибка, которую мы совершаем. Автоматически только кошки рождаются. Для духовного развития нужно практиковать садхану, а бхакти-садхана - это не просто механическое участие в службах, это мотив, с которым человек все делает. Когда мы подразумеваем, что в результате исполнения обрядов каждый день человек будет прогрессировать, мы переносим представления карма-йоги на бхакти.Человек будет обязательно прогрессировать в храмовой атмосфере, если ему напоминать о цели и помогать корректировать свои мотивы. А это никто неделает. Мотивы постепенно становятся материальными, и никому никакого дела до этого нет. Суть заботы о служащих в храме состоит только в этом. Разумеется, все остальные вещи в храме нужно привести в соотвествие с этим принципом. Мало просто говорить об этом - нужно продумать, как все остальное в храме воспринимается с этой точки зрения - заботы о духовном развитии людей. Но главное - эта сфера. Руководители должны постоянно медитировать о том, насколько развиваются люди, служащие под их руководством и что мешает их развитию. Поэтому, на мой взгляд, самым важным сейчас является работа с преданными, которые уже находятся в храме - забота о них в духовном смысле этого слова, попытка понять их и помочь им поддерживать свои мотивы в правильном состоянии.

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж про автоматизм


Очень актуально для самого. Иногда духовная практика бывает настолько механистичной, что забываешь смысл всего. Слава Богу что есть вайшнавы которые всегда напомнят. )) Садху - санга ки джай! Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж ки джай!

----------


## Джая д.д

*Обращение к вайшнавам. Пожалуйста, распространите по всем сетям и нашим
сайтам.*

Дорогие вайшнавы,

Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Как вы знаете, сейчас в СМИ, как в Индии, так и в России, очень широко обсуждается вопрос суда над "Бхагавад-гитой" в Томске.
Как и следовало ожидать, у разных людей разные мнения по этому вопросу. В конце концов, мы живем с вами в демократическом государстве с его демократическими институтами, в эру интернета, когда каждый может опубликовать в сети все, что угодно. Конечно же, находятся люди, которые сейчас пытаются доказать, что в Индии не знают, в Томске судят именно "Бхагавад-гиту как она есть". И конечно же, будет очень много людей, которые будут утверждать, что "Бхагавад-гита как она есть" по духу и букве перевода отличается от изначальной Бхагавад-гиты.

Я очень прошу всех вайшнавов не пытаться доказать обратное в интернете своими способами и приходящими в голову аргументами.      Есть группа людей, которые занимаются этим вопросом и приняли на себя отвественность за это дело. Все свои предложения
нужно посылать им. Очень прошу не проявлять никакой самодеятельности.

Все свои преложения направляйте Ядунандане дасу <yupleshakov@mail.ru> и Маха-Балараме дасу <mfrolov108@mail.ru>

Наша позиция по этому вопросу очень простая и СМИРЕННАЯ.

*1.* Мы уверены, что суд разберется, раз уж дело перешло в руки суда. Мы верим в его объективность и грамотность судьи, которая на протяжении процесса это не раз доказывала.

*2.* Прокуроры исполняют свой долг, пытаясь понять, есть ли признаки экстремизма в "Бхагавад-гите как она есть". У нас тоже нет никаких претензий к ним по этому поводу, хотя наши чувства задеты самим фактом такого суда над священным писанием. Но, в принципе, от прокуроров нельзя ожидать, что они будут разбираться в теологических тонкостях, да они на это и не претендуют.

*3*. Есть достаточно сведущих и грамотных авторитетных ученых, которые смогут вынести свое взвешенное суждение, чтобы          помочь суду принять объективное и сбалансированное решение. У нас на руках уже есть их свидетельства. Мы готовы их в любой          момент предоставить суду. "Бхагавад-гита как она есть" используется в качестве учебного пособия в Оксфордском университете и других
университетах мира. У нас есть на руках свидетельства профессоров Гарвардского университета и университета Хайфы - оба авторы своих собственных, уважаемых и академически признанных переводов "Бхагавад-гиты". Оба профессора высоко ценят перевод и                 комментарии Шрилы Прабхупады. Есть также свидетельства многих российских религиоведов и востоковедов, касающиеся именно этой  книги. Более того, последняя экспертиза в ее религиоведческой части не усматривает никаких признаков экстремизма в "Бхагавад-гите   как она есть".

*4*. В Индии абсолютно все знают, что речь идет о "Бхагавад-гите как она есть" с комментариями Шрилы Прабхупады. Об этом ясно говорилось в речи министра иностранных дел Индии С.М.Кришны, обращенной к Парламенту Индии, где упоминался конкретно ИСККОН, и о том же самом говорится в бесчисленных публикациях Индийских СМИ на эту тему.

*5*. Никто в Индии не делает различий между Бхагавад-гитой как таковой и "Бхагавад-гитой как она есть". Перевод и комментарии Шрилы Прабхупады высоко оценил в совей речи на Джанмаштами посол Индии, об этом же говорит в своем послании Президент Индии  Пратибха Патил. Прилагается ее фотография с Гитой Шрилы Прабхупады в руках (пришлю чуть позже). У нас на руках письмо
3Лакшмивары Тиртхи, одного из глав Мадхва-сампрадаи, который говорит о том же самом и прославляет перевод Шрилы Прабхупады за его точность и следование комментаторской традиции.

Любая другая позиция с любыми нападками на других людей будет нас только ослаблять. Мы уважаем мнение других людей, у них есть право на свое мнение, и если они откровенно деизнформируют людей, подтасовывая факты, это их проблема не наша. Можно дать факты, но не нужно окрашивать их какими-то негативными эмоциями. Вся фактология процесса подробно изложена в статье на
эту тему в Википедии.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bhagava...rial_in_Russia

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%...BE%D0%B9%C2%BB

Гита нам и многим другим помогает жить и действовать правильно, без страха и беспокойств, даже если кто-то провоцирует нас на это.

Еще раз, очень прошу соблюдать достоинство и действовать слаженно.

*Ваш слуга Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами*

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Поздравление Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махараджа с новым 2012 годом
*
*Нас объединяет общая миссия*

Дорогие участники строительства храма Шри Шри Радхи-Мадхавы, и вайшнавы  московской общины! Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

По традиции, я хотел бы вас поздравить с Новым годом и пожелать всем вам, чтобы в новом году строительство храма Шри Шри Радхи-Мадхавы, наконец, началось. 

Мы уже вплотную подошли к этому этапу, осталось получить еще несколько завершающих документов, в частности – государственную экспертизу проекта, после чего мы сможем начать строительство.  

Мы вместе с вами прошли уже очень долгий путь. Впервые мы стали задумываться о строительстве настоящего храма Радха-Кришны в Москве еще в начале 90-х. Идея эта стала актуальной в 2001 году, когда нас известили о том, что здание храма на «Беговой» предназначено под снос.  В июне 2004 года храм на «Беговой» был снесен, и мы готовились к тому, чтобы начать строительство храма на Ленинградском проспекте, около метро «Динамо». К сожалению, московское правительство осенью 2005 года отменило свое решение о выделении земли под храм. 

В конце концов, после долгих переговоров и рассмотрения различных вариантов мы остановились на участке в Молжаниновском районе.  С 2007 года идет последовательная работа над оформлением всей строительной документации. Немногим больше года назад мы получили распоряжение правительства Москвы о выделении нам участка земли под проектирование и строительство. Нам понадобился целый год для того, чтобы зарегистрировать свои права на этот участок. 

За все эти годы мы преодолели очень много препятствий и теперь по всем признакам выходим на финишную прямую. Разумеется, финишная прямая – это не только оформление последних документов, но и строительство храма.  

Проект этот очень сложный во многих отношениях. Он сложный в политическом отношении – к сожалению, далеко не все хотят его осуществления. Он сложный в экономическом отношении – потому что для строительства не просто храма, но и ведического центра такого масштаба нужно собрать очень значительную сумму денег. Он сложный в моральном смысле – потому что общество наше в данный момент еще не достигло единства. Далеко не все группы вайшнавов в пределах нашего Общества поддерживают этот проект или даже просто верят в него. Он сложный и в концептуальном отношении. Строя наш храм, мы, по сути дела, пытаемся заложить некую модель функционирования храмов сознания Кришны по всей стране. 

Но есть одна вещь, которая поможет преодолеть любые препятствия и сложности – это желание Шрилы Прабхупады и стоящее за этим желание Его духовного учителя Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати, и так далее – по цепи ученической преемственности вплоть до Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, который сказал:  «Притхивите ачхеята нагарадигра /, сарватра прачара хойбе мора нам – имя Мое будет слышно в каждом городе и деревне на Земле, и его славу люди будут проповедовать друг другу». 

Идея нашего храма в  том, чтобы воплотить в жизнь миссию Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Бхактивинод Тхакур говорит, что эта миссия состоит из трех компонентов: нама-ручи, джива-доя, вайшнава-сева. Эти три вещи составляют суть религии в век Кали – век раздоров и лицемерия, когда люди потеряли ориентиры и ссорятся друг с другом по пустякам, когда они в погоне за эфемерным счастьем материального мира теряют самих себя, когда тысячи различных теорий и «философий», «измов» и концепций вводят людей в заблуждение, мешая найти путь к подлинному счастью. 

В это жестокое время на помощь к человеку может прийти только сам Господь в образе Святого Имени. Его милосердие проявляется в том, что все люди, которые начинают повторять Святое Имя, понимают, насколько важно дать Святое Имя другим. Практика джива-дои и нама-ручи не может не породить в сердце человека желание служить, исходящее из понимания своего положения вечного слуги Кришны и вайшнавов.  Поэтому вайшнава-сева есть естественное следствие нама-ручи и джива-дои. 

В минувшем году мы работали над миссией нового храма. Мы поняли, что эта миссия должна состоять из пяти составляющих. Прежде всего, это: просветительские программы; интенсивная духовная практика в виде повторения Святого имени, изучения Шримад-Бхагаватам и поклонения Божествам; а также вайшнава-сева, т.е. служение вайшнавам, которые формируют общину – старшим, равным и младшим – в форме заботы о них. 

Помимо этого есть еще два существенных элемента миссии храма. Первый из них – это реализация принципов культуры вайшнавов, в основе которой лежит культура варнашрамы. Культура варнашрамы, то есть культура в гуне благости, учит человека правильно общаться с другими людьми и в целом – с миром: не транжирить энергию Кришны и не уничтожать окружающую среду. Эти важные принципы материальной культуры дают человеку фундамент для умиротворенной жизни в этом мире и создают благоприятные условия для духовной практики. 

И наконец, пятый аспект нашей миссии – это налаживание диалога со множеством других групп и людей. Нам надо объяснить им, что вайшнавы открыты миру и хотят помочь людям в решении их проблем – независимо от того, разделяют эти люди наши идеалы или нет. Диалог с разными религиозными направлениями и группами людей должен создать благоприятную внешнюю среду для существования нашего общества.

Вот такие размышления запустили процессы внутренней перестройки нашей общины и, в первую очередь, храма Шри Шри Даял-Нитая Шачисуты на «Динамо». Разумеется, мы находимся в самом начале этих процессов. 

Прошедший год был очень трудным, но он помог нам многое осмыслить. Все начатое в этом году – наше подношение Шриле Прабхупаде в честь 40-летия его приезда  в Москву. 

В заключение своего небольшого письма-отчета я хотел бы попросить вас пожелать, чтобы все названные здесь начинания увенчались успехом. В преддверии Нового года я хочу еще раз поздравить вас со всем тем, что было сделано за это время. Без вашей помощи и вашего непосредственного участия поэтапное осуществление проекта было бы невозможным. Сейчас он входит в решающую стадию, и ваша помощь, молитвы, поддержка и участие нужны и важны как никогда.

Спасибо большое!  С Новым годом!

Ваш слуга и должник, 

БХАКТИ ВИГЬЯНА ГОСВАМИ

----------


## Aniruddha das

"Телевизор - асат-санга с доставкой на дом." Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Radha rani

Уважаемые вайшнавы, есть ли смс-рассылка по Москве о собраниях учеников, новостях, даршанах и т.п. о Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадже? Как на нее подписаться? Или е-мейл-рассылка.

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> Уважаемые вайшнавы, есть ли смс-рассылка по Москве о собраниях учеников, новостях, даршанах и т.п. о Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадже? Как на нее подписаться? Или е-мейл-рассылка.


Напишите сюда, vrindarania@gmail.com, Вас добавят на рассылку вестника Госвами Махараджа. 

СМС рассылка раньше была, но  там какие то технические проблемы. По поводу следующего собрания учеников я Вам напишу. На Динамо часто бываете?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Ачинтья Кришна прабху прислал:

Хотел поделиться с вами находкой. Но сначала - маленькая история.
Недавно, когда шла борьба за Гиту - мы были в Индии и я спросил у Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами: "Гурудев, объясните, я не понимаю. Откуда Вы берете силы продолжать. На Вас постоянно со всех сторон валятся проблемы, Вы каждый день на как на линии фронта. Я всего немного рядом постоял - чуть не расплющило, а Вы постоянно в этом, каждый день одна проблема сменяется другой. Как это возможно, объясните?"
Сначал он отшутился: "Хорошая мысль - поеду ка я на Гаваи - там же тоже души, их же тоже спасать надо?", но потом стал очень серьезным, посмотрел куда-то вдаль и сказал: "Просто я очень благодарен Шриле Прабхупаде".


И вот я нашел текст - не знаю это из лекции или из подношения на Вьяса-пуджу. Да это и не так важно.
Прочитайте, пожалуйста. И пусть эти слова войдут в ваши прекрасные сердца.

"Четырнадцать вещей возбуждают в преданном экстатическую привязанность к Кришне: Его качества, Его деяния, Его одежда, Его улыбка, благоухание Его тела, Его флейта, Его рожок, колокольчики на Его ногах, раковина, следы Его стоп, святые места, туласи, Его преданные и святые дни. Они называются уддипанами ("возбудителями любви").

Шрила Прабхупада, что было твоим уддипаном, когда ты бродил по Бауэри? Шприцы от наркотиков? пьяные, лежащие в подъездах? полуобнаженные женщины на рекламных щитах?
Ты уехал из Вриндавана, где все напоминает о Кришне, в Нью-Йорк, где все помогает о Нем забыть. Но ты уехал из Вриндавана, чтобы привезти туда весь мир.

В Калькуттском порту тебя провожал твой сын, Вриндавана-чандра. Он последним видел, как ты всходил по трапу "Джаладутты", не зная, суждено ли тебе еще раз ступить на святую землю Бхараты. Когда у него спросили, о чем он думал в этот момент, он ответил: "Я гордился своим отцом".

Шрила Прабхупада, я плакал сегодня, в который раз слушая рассказ о том, что ты сделал. Я плакал, когда слушал о том, как ты поехал в Джайпур, чтобы получить благословения Шри Шри Радхи-Говинды, Божеств Рупы Госвами. Я плакал, когда слушал, как перед самым отъездом ты провел день в Майяпуре, молясь у самадхи Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура.

Я плакал, когда слушал, как в Батлере все были вежливы и внимательны к тебе, но никто не хотел тебе помогать. Я плакал, когда слушал, как ты писал письма своим духовным братьям, тщетно умоляя их помочь тебе, как сумасшедший наркоман хотел убить тебя в мансарде на Бауэри...

Шрила Прабхупада, я не знаю Кришну. Я не падаю в обморок, когда вижу павлинье перо или слышу звук пастушеской флейты. Я люблю Вриндаван, но я никогда не плакал там так, как плакал сегодня. Моим уддипаном были эти слова: "Джаладутта", Батлер, Бауэри. Что мне сделать, чтобы хоть как-то оплатить свой долг перед тобой?"

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> И вот я нашел текст - не знаю это из лекции или из подношения на Вьяса-пуджу.


Это из Философского дневника Госвами Махараджа.

----------


## Джая д.д

Новые представители студии Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа,  присоеденившиеся  в апреле 2012   года: 

  Казахстан, г. Павлодар    Василий Жанзаков +7 (777) 4101440, pavlodar@goswami.ru

  г. Уфа    Марина Валеева  + 7 (917) 4391091, ufa@goswami.ru

 г. Калининград    Галина Зайцева  +7 (911)  8681800,   kenig@goswami.ru

*Полный список представителей студии: http://goswami.ru/contacts/*

Приглашаем всех желающих стать представителями студии Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа в вашем городе! Это очень простое и нектарное служение, позволяет развить дух сотрудничества,          который ожидает от нас Гуру Махарадж.

Подробности по e-mail: bvg-studio@goswami.ru

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны.
Позвольте познакомить вас с новыми представителями студии, которые присоединились к нам в мае      2012 года:

Сергей Мариненко, г. Благовещенск, +7(924) 1403425, vsem.schastya@mail.ru

Татьяна Хан, г. Челябинск, + 7 (919) 3455504, xta108@mail.ru

----------


## Джая д.д

Сейчас много говорят о МММ. Одни превозносят ее создателя и    почитают чуть ли не как нового Мессию, другие ругают на чем       свет стоит.
Вот мое мнение по этому поводу - частное мнение постороннего    наблюдателя. МММ - это, прежде всего, азартная игра, в этом нет никаких сомнений. Участие в ней разжигает алчность и лишает     людей разума. Это не значит, что нет людей, которые могут          сохранить свой разум, участвуя в ней. Такие люди есть, так же какесть редкие люди,на которых не действуют наркотики или алкоголь.Но правило остается правилом, а исключение - исключением.
    Занимать азартную игру в служении Богу - все равно, что          пытаться занимать в служении Богу алкоголь и наркотики. При     желании (и некоторые пытались это делать) в наркотиках тоже    можно найти какие-то позитивные моменты - они могут дать          всплеск энергии, на какой-то миг просветлить сознание, обострить
восприятие. Беда в том, что происходит потом - привыкание,         зависимость, рабство.
Азарт, так же как и наркотики, порабощает человека и заставляет нас сосредоточивать наше сознание на посторонних, далеких от    Бога вещах. В каком-то смысле, он даже хуже наркотиков, потому что усиливает в нас тенденции к обману и самообману. Разумные   люди предпочитают держаться от всего этого подальше, чтобы     сохранить спокойный, ясный разум.
  На своем веку я, увы, видел немало людей, иногда очень сильных духовно, чье сознание замутнялось от участия в разжигающих     азарт фиансовых схемах.
Соблазненные легкими деньгами, такие люди строили гигантские планы, привязывались к ним и терпели трагедию, когда вместе с     очередной пирамидой планы их рассыпались в прах.
   Я полностью согласен с теми защитниками МММ, которые           утверждают, что вокруг нас полно финансовых пирамид, и МММ     далеко не самая плохая из них. Вся современная экономическая    система - это фальшивая финансовая пирамида, которая              высасывает из человека энергию, силы и разум, оболванивая людей. Но само по себе это обстоятельство - еще не аргумент в пользу МММ. Единственной позитивной альтернативой всем фальшивым финансовым пирамидам современности является рецепт,               оставленный нам Шрилой Прабхупадой: "Простая жизнь и             возвышенное мышление" - рецепт честной и чистой жизни на        земле. Сельское хозяйство - это тоже, своего рода, МММ,              созданная Самим Кришной. Сажая одно зерно в землю, мы             получаем через три месяца тридцать или сорок - это 3-4 тысячи процентов за три месяца! Такие проценты не снились никакой пирамиде.
Но, там надо трудиться. 

Ваш слуга Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Stanislav

С 30 июля по 1 августа махарадж будет в Лондоне, а точнее в Бхактиведанта Мэноре на встрече с Радханатхом Свами.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Стихи Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами

(В келье сердца молюсь на коленях
с неуемной надеждой услышанным быть.
Страха нет. Только чувство разлуки и боли.
Ожидание чуда в душе умирать не желает. Все, как в детстве,
когда Бог был так близко).

Полный бокал клеветы
и предательства чарку в придачу
мне опять поднесли.

Я с улыбкой гусарской,
не поморщившись,
пью поднесенное зелье.
На закуску - пирог лицемерья
с начинкой из приторной славы.
Но гусарам не нужно закуски.

Благодарности пьяные слезы глотаю с трудом.
Воробьиное сердце, нахохлившись, ждет продолженья.
Страха нет. Нет обиды и нет сожаленья.

Мы здесь гости,
Нас потчуют щедро.
На десерт здесь холодные слезы дают -
cлезы счастья,
что сохнут быстрее, чем летом роса.

Мы здесь гости.
Хозяйка-судьба, улыбаясь радушно,
посыпает приправою зависти
пряные блюда свои:
"Ешьте, гости мои дорогие,
для вас ничего мне не жалко".

Страха нет. Дорогие друзья за столом.
Только им невдомек,
что за праздник веселый сегодня.

"Это мы собрались на поминки надежды?" -
вопрошает спросонья один.
"Что ты мелешь, мой друг? На ее именины!
Ты, должно быть, проспал все заздравные тосты.
Именинница, правда, в чахотке,
но зато подвенечное платье на ней и фата.
Если хочешь, ее обвенчаем с тобою".

Разрумянились белые щеки ее.
Кашель хриплый не слышен за праздничным пеньем.
Кто-то в колокол бьет,
кто-то листья осенние жжет.
А хозяйка все так же обносит гостей:
"Приходите опять.
Завтра снова у дочки моей именины".

(В келье сердца молюсь на коленях
с неуемной надеждой услышанным быть.
Ожидание чуда в душе умирать не желает).


* * *


Бесслезному дар слез не заслужить,
Без слез слезы не вымолить у Бога.

Смирение нисходит лишь к тому,
Кто со смиреньем молит о смиреньи. Терпение дается только тем,
Кто терпеливо ждет, когда придет терпенье.

И щедрость не даруется скупым,
Но только тем, кто сердце отдал Богу.

Прозреет тот, кто ослепит себя
и слепотой за зрение заплатит.

Безмолвие - цена Твоя за слово,
А глухота - цена за слух и звук.

Веселый Бог мой смотрит на меня,
Я не пойму, Он плачет иль смеется:

"Отбрось религию, чтоб Бога обрести.
Предайся Мне, чтоб победить Меня же.

От счастья отрекись, чтоб счастье испытать,
Лишись покоя, чтоб покой изведать.

Проникнись малостью своей, чтобы великим стать.
Отринув славу, славы удостойся.

Чтобы себя найти, себя забудь.
Умри, чтоб жить начать, усни, чтобы проснуться.

Предай семью, деревню и страну,
Чтоб высшей верностью свою украсить душу.

Чтоб неподсудным стать, отдай себя на суд,
Стань бесприютным, чтоб найти приют,
Уйди из дома, чтоб Домой вернуться.

В пыли Вриндавана лицо свое умой,
Обсохни под дождем и вымокни под солнцем".

Веселый Бог мой смотрит на меня,
Я не пойму, Он плачет иль смеется.

Бесслезный, я прошу о даре слез,
Нетерпеливый, требую терпенья.

Я требую, а Он твердит Свое:
"Бесслезному дар слез не заслужить,
без слез любви не вымолить у Бога".

----------


## Нараяна дас

Дорогие преданные, а кто точно знает, это стихотворение Госвами Махараджа или нет? И если нет, то кто его автор?

Разноцветная песенка про Вриндаван



 Синие павлины,

 белые быки

 проплывают мимо,

 плавны и легки.

 Пью, пока не поздно,

 пыль твою, как мед.

 Горько-сладкий воздух

 твой меня спасет.

 Черная Ямуна,

 дхоти желтый шелк,

 свет молочный лунный:

 как я долго шел,

 как я долго плакал,

 падал и вставал,

 черный ворон каркал,

 серый выл шакал.

 Позади дорога,

 смою пыль и грязь.

 Я дошел до Бога,

 плача и смеясь!

 Наконец я дома.

 Страхи позади.

 Сладкая истома

 и восторг в груди.

 Туча грозовая,

 лотос голубой,

 сизых уток стая,

 на душе покой:

 я домой вернулся,

 где все ждут меня.

 Золотое солнце,

 черная земля...

----------


## lokaram das



----------


## Милана

В день вьяса-пуджи Госвами Махараджа хотелось бы написать,что это настолько чудесно,что нам довелось видеть столь трансценентную личность.
У меня уже давно навязчивая идея,что Он - воплощение Нарады Муни,но от этого то,что мы Его можем в живую видеть,кажется ещё более необыкновенным.
Просто какое-то волшебство,что Он сейчас тут здесь,с нами,тем более,что в Москве,это вообще нереально.

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

В этот чудесный праздник мне хотелось бы поздравить Бхакти Вигьяна махараджа с его днём явлением,пожелать ему всегда и во всём удачи. Чтобы всегда Нрисимхадев ходил с ним рядом. Чтобы его ученики никогда его не огорчали,чтобы вообще его никто не огорчал. Хотелось бы пожелать ему огромного здоровья!)Спасибо большое Господу Хари за такую личность! Харе Кришна!  :pyatak:

----------


## Александра

Харе Кришна!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Здоровья, Вхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vladimir-108

Харе Кришна ! Подскажите пожалуйста , у Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махараджа есть семинар 1998 года, Веданта Сутра , можно ли найти где нибудь его в распечатанном виде?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Очень часто люди в процессе преданного служения пытаются играть какую то роль и наш идеал настолько высок, что очень трудно не начать лицемерить. Чем выше идеал, тем легче начать лицемерить. Каждый из нас хочет соотвествовать этому идеалу, это естественное человеческое желание, но за попытку быть искусственным в обществе преданных, мы платим очень жестокую цену.

Мало того, что мы начинаем судить себя по этому идеалу и подгонять себя под этот идеал, все остальные тоже начинают судить нас по этому идеалу. Наше общество подчас очень жестоко. Именно потому что у нас очень высокий идеал, и мы всех начинаем судит по нему. 

Это заставлет людей подстраиваться, надевать маску и пытаться выглядеть лучше чем я есть. За это приходитьсся платить очень суровую цену, мы лишаемся простых и естественных отношений. Нам сложно раскрыться другим, обьяснить свои сложности.

Общество преданных должно быть другим. Общество преданных должно быть не жестоким, а снисходительным к людям, милостивым. Мы должны быть жёсткими по отношению к себе и снисходительными по отношению к другим, Мы сами не должны притворяться кем то и общество не должно помещать людей в эту роль, в этот стеклянный ящик, на котором написано "Идеал". Мы нормальные живые люди и у нас могут быть свои слабости.

Настоящие отношения с преданными возникают когда есть полная честность, когда есть открытость. Я не боюсь признаться в своих сложностях и если я признаюсь - я знаю что меня не осудят. не отвергнут. В идеале наше общество должно превратиться в семью. В семье могут осуждать, могут ругать, но из семьи не отвергают. 

(БВ Госвами, даршан с учениками на фестивале "Садху-санга")

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*О смысле и бессмысленности ритуалов*

    Как только мы забываем смысл чего-то, какого-то действия, которое мы делаем, это действие становится ритуалом. Даже если это самый лучший ритуал, ничего хорошего из этого не будет. Ничего хорошего.

     Антоний Сурожский пишет мысль, которая меня поразила. Он пишет, что когда Господь, имея в виду Иисуса Христа, пришел сюда, Он принес с Собой не какую-то религию, Он принес с Собой всю вселенную. Люди, которые входили в Его мир, которые приобщались к Нему, они чувствовали, что они не члены какой-то секты, не люди, которым нужно совершать какие-то ритуалы, которые связаны этим и нужно утром проснуться, продрать глаза и «брум-брум-брум» делать. Они чувствовали, что они целый мир получили вместе с Богом. Он говорит: «А что мы сделали? Мы сделали церковь очень маленькой. В начале церковь была великой, она не сектой была, она весь мир в себя вмещала. Мы сделали церковь маленькой и мы начинаем судить кто в нее входит, а кто нет и пытаемся в эту маленькую церковь всех засунуть. Она маленькая».

    Почему это происходит? Он привел удивительный пример, послушайте его. Он говорит, что когда мы приходим и у нас обряд есть красивый очень и мы видим распятого Христа. Красивое пение раздается, музыка какая-то, мы должны в этот момент молиться. Но вместо того, чтобы чувствовать что происходит в этот момент, вместо того, чтобы чувствовать, что юношу, молодого человека тридцатитрехлетнего, ни за что ни про что, за проповедь любви к Богу распинают на кресте, и что он мучится, распятый на кресте, прибитый гвоздями к этому кресту непонятно за что, и что толпа вокруг него улюлюкает и кричит: «Так ему и нужно, самозванцу!», и что кровь у Него капает из чела, потому что на нем терновый венец надет вместо того, чтобы почувствовать это, мы умиляемся красоте ритуала, мы видим какой-то символ, и мы наслаждаемся всем этим, забывая о сути.

    То же самое, в той же самой степени относится к нам с вами. Мы приходим и наслаждаемся красотой ритуала: «О, киртан какой! Туф! Туф! Туф!» Но киртан-то это киртан! Киртан это когда мы о Кришне поем и когда мы помним при этом о Кришне, когда слова наши помнят о Кришне, когда сердце наше помнит о Кришне, разум наш помнит о Кришне, а не просто красивый ритуал. Пусть даже хороший ритуал....

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами: Настоящие преданные уже сейчас счастливы, они уже сейчас с Кришной общаются, они уже сейчас в духовном мире находятся. Потому что духовный мир – это реальность сердца, это реальность любви в сердце.

Все в каком-то чемоданном настроении находятся, все думают: „Вот я тут немножко в Москве побуду, а потом куда-нибудь перееду, лучше во Вриндаван.” Это все идет от желания освобождения, потому что мы думаем, что мы тут на чемоданах сидим, нам на Вайкунтху не опоздать бы, у нас там билет уже куплен: Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна – виза проставлена! 

А на Голоку Вриндавана лететь никуда не надо, она тут, она локальная, она не где-то далеко. Вриндаван здесь. Во Вриндаван невозможно переместиться, не нужно перемещаться. Вриндаван – это состояние сердца внутри и люди, которые поняли это, они никуда не хотят, потому что они уже там. Люди, кто хотят освобождения, не хотят бхакти. Строго говоря, людям, которые хотят освобождения, именно мучиться надоело. Если для этого надо еще Кришну любить, то так и быть, будем любить, если Ему так этого хочется. Ради того, чтобы избавиться от страданий чего только не сделаешь! На какие только аскезы не пойдешь! 

Кришнадас Кавирадж Госвами говорит, что это кайтхава-дхарма, это наша склонность к обману таким образом проявляется. Для того, чтобы любит Бога не нужно никуда лететь, не нужно никуда переселяться, даже в Москве это можно делать! В Москве можно с Кришной каждый день встречаться, а можно жить во Вриндаване и ничего не видеть, кроме свиней.

----------


## radhadas

11 февраля, Майяпур 

Пару дней назад недалеко от храма встретился Ними Прабху. Не успев подняться с земли после поклона, он закричал: «Слышали хорошие новости про Прабхавишну Махараджа?» Я ничего не слышал. Он заторопился в ответ: «Он живет сейчас на севере Таиланда, повторяет 64 круга каждый день и пишет, что никогда не чувствовал себя таким счастливым».
Эта короткая фраза вызвала у меня множество эмоций — от радости до грусти, боли и почти отчаяния. Майяпур — это место, которое в моем сердце прочно ассоциируется с Прабхавишну Махараджем (трудно называть его по-другому). Не так часто мы виделись на протяжении года, но в Майяпуре нам приходилось две недели сидеть за одним столом, слушать одних и тех же людей, иногда делиться впечатлениями о происходящем. Каждый день в Майяпуре я видел, как он сосредоточенно повторял мантру, вышагивая по крыше временного храма, или в одиночестве гулял по территории. Его никогда не окружала толпа людей, он как бы сознательно сторонился их. Во всем, что он делал и говорил, всегда чувствовалась большая внутренняя сосредоточенность.
Уже почти два месяца для меня длится эта история, после первого звонка из Австралии, прозвучавшего, как гром среди ясного неба. То и дело я возвращаюсь мыслями к ней, пытаюсь понять сам и объяснить другим, читаю бесчисленные письма на эту тему. За это время мне пришлось услышать и прочитать множество эмоциональных откликов, как «за», так и «против» — резких, осуждающих или, наоборот, благодарных, сглаживающих. Было приведено множество примеров того, как Шрила Прабхупада относился к подобным ситуациям, как он пытался воодушевить своих учеников, что бы ни происходило в их жизни, а в одном случае даже сам проводил свадебную церемонию для бывшего санньяси.
Чисто этически вопрос предельно ясный. Шрила Прабхупада, безусловно, не стал бы поднимать большого шума из-за этих событий, наоборот, он попытался бы сделать все возможное, чтобы помочь своему ученику и поддержать его в сложный период. Несомненно и то, что Шрила Прабхупада пресек бы любые попытки предать это гласности. Разумеется, в его время еще не было всевидящего и всезнающего интернета — одного из проявлений мистического могущества Господа Кришны. Но, так или иначе, этически вопрос предельно ясный. Непонятно только, почему мы — люди запада — настойчиво пытаемся привносить принципы демократической (атеистической по сути) этики в сферу преданного служения. Неужели же так сложно понять, насколько эта этика губительна для неокрепшего ростка веры в нашем сердце? Демократия и порожденная ей этика ниспровержения любых авторитетов по природе своей уничтожают веру в Бога как Абсолютную Истину. Главная претензия к Богу у демократов в том, что Его никто на этот пост не избирал и что срок Его пребывания на этом посту ничем не ограничен.  :smilies:  К сожалению, все эти «демократические» тенденции пустили очень глубокие корни даже в нашем Обществе. Но даже не это огорчает меня больше всего.
Мне (и, я полагаю, не мне одному) не хватает во всех этих откликах на ситуацию одного — честного философского анализа, открытого ответа на самый главный вопрос: «Почему?» и на следующий, сам собой напрашивающийся вопрос: «Коли так, то не случится ли то же самое с моим гуру?» Или «Если это случилось с ним, то на что же тогда рассчитывать мне?» А где-то в самой глубине сознания маячит еще одно сомнение: «А защищает ли вообще Кришна Своего преданного?» Или, если уж идти до конца и признаваться самому себе во всех своих сомнениях: «А действует ли метод? Не является ли преувеличением слова о том, что повторение святого имени может полностью избавить нас от кармы и привязанности к материальному миру в форме самой сильной привязанности — полового влечения?»
За неимением ничего лучшего попытаюсь дать свой ответ на эти вопросы. Заранее прошу прощения у тех, кому мои объяснения по какой-то причине не понравятся. Они ни на что не претендуют и не преследуют роль оценить чьи-то поступки или чей-то уровень духовного развития. Более того, это даже не анализ данной конкретной ситуации. Очень может быть, что они не имеют к ней никакого отношения. Скорее, это рассуждения о том, почему такие ситуации могут возникать в принципе. Я буду рад, если кому-то они помогут яснее понять динамику духовной жизни, но не собираюсь спорить с теми, кто найдет их неправильными или неподходящими для данного случая. Это всего-навсего мои рассуждения вслух, больше обращенные к самому себе и к тем, кому важно знать мое мнение.
(квалификации) для практики бхакти:
«Единственной причиной появления шраддхи является общение с садху, развившим в себе глубокую любовь к Кришна-катхе. Когда шраддха появляется в сердце человека, он становится каништха-адхикари — начинающим бхактой. Если такой человек продолжает служить, практикуя анги садхана-бхакти, такие как шравана — слушание рассказов о Кришне и слов Самого Кришны, то, когда под влиянием садху-санги он избавляется от анартх и его шраддха сгущается, превращаясь в ништху, он обретает мадхьяма-адхикар — промежуточную квалификацию для практики бхакти. Дальнейшая практика садхана-бхакти в обществе преданных более высокого уровня приводит к тому, что ништха человека углубляется и принимает форму ручи — вкус к бхакти. Садхака, развивший в себе такой вкус называется уттама- адхикари — человеком, в высшей степени квалифицированным для того, чтобы практиковать бхакти. Только такой уттама-адхикари достигает шуддха-бхакти».
Иначе говоря, способность практиковать бхакти определяется силой и глубиной веры садхаки, которые, в свою очередь, определяется тем, с кем они общаются. Начинающий, каништха-адхикари — это человек имеющий веру (шраддху) и время от времени занимающийся каким-то служением. Даже если он делает это с большим энтузиазмом, его служение не может быть стабильным. Анартхи — материальные желания и тенденции, заложенные кармой, — мешают ему быть постоянным в своем служении. На этом уровне духовного развития человек еще слишком сильно зависит от своего ума, требующего материальных наслаждений и реализации заложенной в нем кармической программы, хотя вера в Кришну и путь бхакти до какой-то степени ослабляет эти негативные тенденции. Анартхи — сильные желания — психологически проявляются в виде всевозможных сомнений — сомнений в Боге, учителе и практике преданного служения. Шрила Прабхупада пишет по этому поводу в Шримад-Бхагаватам (1.2.17):
Нет ничего удивительного в том, что человек, соприкасающийся с богатством и женщинами, становится беспокойным, потому что каждое живое существо связано с этим издавна — фактически с незапамятных времен, и чтобы избавиться от этого чужеродного влияния, требуется время. Но тот, кто слушает о славе Господа, постепенно осознает свое истинное положение. Mилостью Бога такой преданный получает достаточно сил, чтобы оградить себя от этих беспокойств, и со временем его ум покидают все тревоги.
Правильное общение и слушание Шримад-Бхагаватам и служение в обществе преданных постепенно выводят человека на другой уровень. Его вера становится непоколебимой (ништха), материальные желания в основном уходят или ослабевают, и остается только одно сильное желание — приблизиться к Богу. Эта устойчивая вера — промежуточная ступень квалификации для практики бхакти.
Постоянное слушание Бхагаватам от вайшнавов, обладающих вкусом, и служение преданному-Бхагавате трансформируют эго человека — в какой-то момент человек реально начинает осознавать себя слугой. У одной преданной, по долгу службы командовавшей многими людьми, на экране компьютера висело напоминание: «Я слуга». Не думаю, что оно было очень эффективным. До уровня ништхи все это остается красивой теорией. Бхактивинода Тхакур подчеркивает, что, только занимаясь служением в обществе преданных, человек может перейти с уровня шраддхи — начальной, непрочной веры — на уровень ништхи — непоколебимой уверенности. Преображение эго, то есть преображение сердца, согласно Бхагаватам, может произойти только по милости Кришны, находящегося в сердце того, кто постоянно слушает Шримад- Бхагаватам и Бхагавад-гиту и служит вайшнавам — видхуноти сухрт сатам.
В сущности, именно природа эго — наших представлений о себе — и отличает неофита-энтузиаста, новообращенного вайшнава от мадхьяма-адхикари, чья преданность уже не сопровождается пиротехническими эффектами. Внешне переход на уровень мадхьяма-адхикари проявляется в том, что в сердце человека появляются качества смирения и терпения. Это таинственная трансформация, происходящая на глубинном уровне нашего сознания. Шрила Прабхупада пишет (ШБ, 1.2.18): «Человеческим разумом невозможно постичь, каким образом, служа преданному бхагавате или книге «Бхагавата», можно постепенно продвигаться по пути преданного служения».
На этой ступени человек в значительной степени защищен от капризов и выходок своего ума — ум потерял над ним свою власть. Терпение помогает ему спокойно выносить любые трудности и преодолевать препятствия, неизбежно встающие на пути его практики. В сущности, терпение значит, что человек спокойно относится к оскорблениям, которыми его будут осыпать, и это главный показатель трансформации эго. Но он еще не полностью защищен от приступов вожделения — маховик кармы в виде вожделения еще не остановился полностью. Поэтому, описывая ступень ништхи, Сута Госвами употребляет слово прайена — «почти полностью».
Если представить наш духовный путь как попытку повернуться лицом к Кришне, отвернувшись от майи, то, изображая его графически, мы получим дугу в сто восемьдесят градусов. Уровень ништхи находится где-то посередине этой дуги, половина пути уже за плечами, но вторую половину еще предстоит пройти.
Только на следующей ступени духовного развития, когда шраддха, вера, становится такой сильной, что принимает форму ручи, духовного вкуса — вожделение, жадность, гордыня, зависть и гнев отступают, инерция кармы полностью иссякает. Эта ступень описана в Бхагаватам (1.2.19) словами:
тада раджас тамо бхавах
кама-лобхадайаш ча йе
чета этаир анавидхам
Четах значит «сердце, сознание», а анавиддхам буквально означает «непронзенное». Сознание человека становится настолько устойчивым и защищенным благодаря сильному духовному вкусу, что стрелы вожделения и гордыни не могут больше пронзить его. Бхактивинода Тхакур пишет, что только достигнув уровня ручи, человек достигает высшего уровня квалификации для практики бхакти. До этого уровня вожделение может на непродолжительное время овладеть человеком, но оно неспособно сбить его с пути, увести его обратно в джунгли бессмысленного материализма. Если вспомнить многочисленные истории из Пуран про медитирующих йогов и мудрецов, павших жертвами стрел Камадева (недаром Сута Госвами использует в этом стихе слово анавиддхам «непробиваемый, непроницаемый для стрел»), то достижения современных бхакт, которые совсем недавно ничего не знали о духовной практике и не имели ни малейшего представления о контроле чувств, не покажутся такими уж незначительными.
Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур в «Мадхурья-кадамбини» пишет, что, по мнению некоторых вайшнавов, к человеку сначала приходит стабильность в физическом служении, затем он обретает стабильность в служении речью и только после всего этого к нему приходит стабильность в служении Кришне в уме. Другие утверждают, что стабильность приходит к садхаке, в первую очередь, в той сфере, которая развита у него сильнее. Но для нашего рассмотрения это не так важно. Гораздо важнее, что уровень ништхи — это тоже достаточно протяженная ступень, со своим подуровнями. Кто-то может находиться на начальном уровне ништхи, твердой, непоколебимой веры, а кто- то достичь высшей формы ништхи — полной стабильности в служении телом, умом и речью, то есть, даже достигнув уровня ништхи, человек может быть в разной степени защищен от влияния вожделения, гнева и зависти. Полная неуязвимость приходит только на стадии «духовного вкуса», достижение которой знаменует переход человека в категорию уттама-адхикари.
В любом случае, уровень ништхи — очень высокий, с точки зрения обычной йоги, многие преданные достигают за ничтожно короткий срок. Это ли не лучшее доказательство действенности бхакти? На самом деле такой человек, подлинно смиренный и терпеливый, утвердившийся в положении слуги Кришны, переставший быть покорным рабом своего ума, заслуживает глубочайшего почтения, и только глупец, почитающий себя выше его (и всех остальных), не захочет у него учиться.
У кого еще мы можем научиться подлинному смирению и терпению, способности преодолевать любые препятствия, мягкости сердца и состраданию? Никакие рассуждения ритвиков не убедят меня в том, что неофит-вайшнав может научиться всем этим качествам, не имея перед глазами примера живого человека, утвердившегося в сознании слуги. Нитйа бхагавата севайа подразумевает одновременное служение книге «Бхагавата» и личности Бхагаваты — преданного Кришны. Без такого служения и общения невозможно достичь уровня ништхи.
Но как быть с ручи? Почему мы не видим вокруг себя много примеров людей, достигших этого уровня? Рупа Госвами объясняет в Бхакти-расамрита-синдху, что ступень бхавы редко достижима в этом мире из-за совершаемых нами, сознательно или по неосторожности, оскорблений. Бхактивинода Тхакур пишет в продолжении приведенного отрывка о том же самом. «Но если в процессе занятий садханой человек продолжает близко общаться с теми, кто привязан к чувственным удовольствиям и имперсональным представлениям о природе Абсолютной Истины, или если человек не проявляет должного уважения к чистому преданному или наносит ему какое-либо другое оскорбление, шраддха человека на уровне каништхи и на уровне мадхьямы увядает на корню, лишая садхаку возможности достичь шуддха-бхакти».
Мадхьяма-адхикари, увы, не защищен полностью от самой возможности совершить оскорбления. Более того, тончайшая тенденция к апарадхам, согласно Вишванатхе Чакраварти Тхакуру, остается у человека вплоть до уровня бхавы. Только на ступени премы, когда человек воочию видит Бога, из сердца уходят последние остатки этой склонности.
Совсем недавно слушал лекцию В., поразившую глубиной и искренностью. Он говорил в ней о том, насколько опасно положение человека, достигшего уровня ништхи — опасно именно потому, что самому садхаке и всем остальным вокруг него может показаться, что он уже находится вне опасности. Говорят, что именно такая промежуточная квалификация в случае тех, кто водит автомобиль (шофер на уровне мадхьяма-адхикари), является причиной большинства аварий. Похоже, что аварии в духовной практике тоже часто случаются по достижению человеком этой ступени.
Что делать? Ответ обезоруживающе прост: тщательно избегать дурного общения — общения, в котором материальные тенденции, дремлющие в нашем уме, могут получить новую силу. Возможно ли это в принципе, сейчас, в разгар Кали-юги, в среде, чуждой и даже антагонистичной бхакти? Возможно, если мы будем постоянно и глубоко общаться с любящими и сострадательными вайшнавами и постоянно служить книге «Бхагаватам». Именно поэтому мы снова и снова говорим об общине вайшнавов, живущей здесь на Земле по законам духовного мира. Только она сможет по-настоящему оградить нежный росток бхакти от дурного влияния асат-санги и не позволить бешеному слону апарадхи растоптать этот росток.
В этом главная беда и главная сложность служения садхаки, который согласился в нашем обществе играть роль духовного учителя. Ему волей-неволей приходится постоянно общаться с начинающими вайшнавами, полными материальных тенденций, и даже порой зависеть от них в своем служении. Тогда как у самого него часто не бывает прибежища в виде возвышенного духовного общения. Беды и проблемы людей с материальным сознанием, согласно принципу принадлежности, становятся его бедами и проблемами. Только тот, кто обеими ногами стоит в духовном мире, способен не принимать все это близко к сердцу, не перегружать чужими проблемами свое сознание и в то же время продолжать помогать своим ученикам продвигаться вперед. Если же хотя бы часть нашего сознания принадлежит материальному миру, то карма учеников в виде их проблем и сложностей на духовном пути будет передаваться духовному учителю и затруднять его продвижение. Так чужая карма становится якорем на нашем пути. Если же ко всему этому добавляются еще и административные обязанности, то ситуация становится еще более сложной, с духовной точки зрения. Кто-то из вайшнавов неизбежно обижается, чувствует себя задетым или просто обделенным вниманием.
Бхактивинода Тхакур продолжает: «При таких условиях садхака либо затупывается с сетях чхая-бхакти-абхаса — тени, бледного отражения бхакти, или в случае совершения им множества оскорблений, скатывается до уровня пратибимба-бхакти-абхаса (извращенной формы бхакти, когда бхакти в сознании человека становится инструментом исполнения материальных желаний или достижения освобождения». Так оскорбления или неблагоприятное общение меняют природу бхакти. Изначально чистое устремление к Кришне, полученное нами из сердца чистого преданного, превращается в тень или искаженное отражение.
Разумеется, Кришна защищает тех, кто идет по духовному пути, но только при наличии полной искренности. Он Сам говорит: «Мой преданный никогда не погибнет» (Бг, 9.31). Это значит, что Сам Кришна защищает сознание преданного, проводя его через необходимые испытания, и если у человека есть желание прийти к Кришне, даже не очень сильное, Кришна наверняка поможет ему. Шрила Прабхупада пишет об этом там же, в стихах второй главы Первой песни, описывающих начальные ступени преданности: «Господь сильнее нас самих желает забрать нас в Свое царство. Большая часть из нас совсем не хочет возвращаться к Богу. Лишь очень немногие по-настоящему хотят вернуться к Нему. Но любому, кто имеет такое желание, Господь помогает во всех отношениях». Только не ужно думать, что мы способны понять, в каком виде к искреннему преданному должна прийти помощь Кришны. Она вполне может прийти в очень неожиданной форме. Однако, если преданный, проходя через посланные ему испытания, сохранил привязанность к святому имени и служению, можно не сомневаться в том, что он находится в надежных и любящих руках Кришны, который делает все возможное, чтобы поскорее избавить его от остатков влияния гун материальной природы. Именно так комментаторы объясняют историю Бхараты, который привязался к олененку и как будто сошел с пути йоги — Сам Кришна устроил все это, чтобы усилить привязанность Бхараты и его желание вернуться к Богу.
Дописываю это небольшое эссе, начатое в Майяпуре, уже на Радха-кунде. В очередной раз по неизъяснимой милости мне позволено оказаться в этом месте — на берегу озера Чистой Любви. С раннего утра до позднего вечера над этим озером, сливаясь с криками павлинов, звоном колоколов, тарахтением моторикш и генераторов, звучит мантра Харе Кришна. В своих хижинах, домах, маленьких и больших храмах на разные лады люди поют эту простую молитву, с помощью которой, согласно Упанишадам, искренняя душа может пересечь бушующий океан материального существования и приблизиться к Абсолютной Реальности.
Океан, отделяющий материальный мир от мира духовного, называется Причинным. Здесь, на этом берегу, который даже берегом-то можно назвать с большой натяжкой, все подчиняется неумолимому закону причин и следствий, закону кармы. Бесконечно прекрасная Истина, породившая этот мир, прячется за этим законом. И сколько бы люди, извечно стремящиеся к свободе, ни восставали против этого закона, как бы ни пытались его обойти и стать богаче, красивее, умнее, сильнее и счастливее, находясь здесь, они остаются в его власти.
Среди бесконечного множества бунтарей и революционеров, населяющих этот мир, изредка встречаются души, уставшие страдать и разочаровавшиеся в своих агрессивных попытках поменять природу этого мира. Такие люди искренне пытаются вести себя по-другому — склониться перед Высшей волей и принять ее в своей жизни. Они решают принять закон, вместо того, чтобы бунтовать против него. Но из множества таких людей только совсем уж немногим приходит в голову, что мало просто склонить голову перед Истиной — нужно еще отдать Ей свое сердце. Эти редкие счастливчики ищут любовь не ради спасения, а ради самой любви, понимая, что только такая любовь по-настоящему свободна и беспричинна, и только она вывести пленную душу из-под власти закона причин и следствий.
Самые удачливые из таких людей в конце концов приходят сюда, на берега этого озера. Омывшись в его прохладных водах, они понимают, что все их скитания и поиски были не напрасны. Они чувствуют, что то сокровище, которое они так долго искали, совсем рядом, еще немного — и они найдут его. Придя сюда, многие из них дают обеты никогда не покидать это место — где еще в этом мире можно так отчетливо ощущать присутствие Бога? За минувшие столетия озеро Любви бессчетное множество раз слышало такие обеты. Но далеко не все из тех, кто давал их, оставались верны им. Кто-то уходил даже с его берегов, соблазненный неистребимой надеждой найти вечное счастье в мире рождения и смерти. Только вчера мне рассказали историю про одного из таких людей — молодого киртании, много лет певшего пронзительные киртаны перед самадхи Рагхунатхи Даса Госвами на самом берегу Радха-кунды. Майя пришла к нему в образе юной вайшнави, со слезами на глазах слушавшей, как он поет имена Кришны. Как пишет Шрила Прабхупада (ШБ 1.2.17, комм.): «Женщины и богатство — очень серьезные препятствия на пути тех, кто решил вернуться домой, обратно к Богу. Многие преданные, достигшие непоколебимости на пути преданного служения, пали жертвой этих соблазнов и таким образом сошли с пути, ведущего к освобождению».
Я обходил вчера поздно вечером Радха-кунду, кланялся Божествам, иногда подсаживался к киртанам, смотрел на огоньки лампадок, плывущих по озеру, прислушивался к кряхтению пожилых бенгальских женщин, у которых изо рта привычно вырывается только один звук: «Радхе, Радхе», и размышлял над услышанной историей. Мне не давал покоя один вопрос: «Как же можно, один раз попав на берег этого озера, куда-то уйти с него? Вернее, уйти-то можно, но куда и, главное, зачем?» Тогда мне вспомнился стих из Бхагаватам (1.5.19):
на ваи джано дхату ктханчанавраджен
мукунда-севй анйавад анга самсритим
смаран мукундангхрй-упагуханам пунар
вихатум иччхен на раса-грахо джанах
Мудрец Нарада говорит, обращаясь к Вьясе: «Мой дорогой Вьяса, хотя преданный Господа Кришны иногда по той или иной причине падает, он, вне всяких сомнений, не возвращается обратно в круговорот самсары, в отличие от тех, кто привязан к плодам своего труда, ибо человек, однажды ощутивший вкус служения лотосным стопам Господа Мукунды не может делать ничего другого, кроме как снова и снова вспоминать это блаженство».
Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти пишет в комментарии к этому стиху: «Этот стих снова подчеркивает, что неудача не может постигнуть преданного. Человек, который служит Мукунде, никогда, ни при каких обстоятельствах (на джату), даже если решимость изменила ему, не возвращается в самсару, место, где люди наслаждаются результатами своей кармы... Вспоминая о своем прежнем опыте, когда он в сердце обнимал лотосные стопы Господа, такой преданный не хочет расставаться с этим состоянием. В стихе говорится смаран мукундангхрй-упагуханам “вспоминая свои объятия этих лотосных стоп (упагуханам)”, а не просто “вспоминая Его лотосные стопы”. Далее в стихе используется слово «снова» (пунах). Смысл этих двух слов (упагуханам и пунах) в том, что такой человек, даже если он один, два или три раза по своей воле из-за недостатка решимости прекращал служение Господу, в какой-то момент, вспоминая о том блаженстве, которое приходило к нему при мыслях о Господе, а также вспоминая о том, в каком плачевном состоянии он находится ныне, и понимая, что это плачевное состояние вызвано забвением Господа, начинает раскаиваться: “О, что я наделал. Пусть так, но больше я никогда не откажусь от служения Господу”. Так он снова начинает поклоняться Ему».
Через пару часов мне придется уезжать отсюда. Единственное, на что я надеюсь, это что милостивая хозяйка Озера Любви позволит мне когда- нибудь снова вернуться сюда. Что бы я ни делал и где бы ни был, в глубине сердца я знаю — ничего другого мне не нужно. Ничто другое не утолит жажду души моей и не сделает меня счастливым. Любой, кто, так или иначе, соприкоснулся с книгами Шрилы Прабхупады, понимает эту горькую, как листик туласи, истину: «ничто другое не сделает меня счастливым». Это значит, что Сам Кришна проведет каждого из нас через положенные нам испытания, поможет отодрать от нашего сердца крепко въевшуюся в него грязь гордыни и вожделения, сделает нам прививку духовного вкуса и в конце концов поселит в большой деревне пастухов неподалеку от Озера Любви. От нас требуется только одно — никогда не прекращать со смирением служить книге Бхагавата и преданному Бхагавата. «Господь отвечает взаимностью Своему преданному. Когда Он видит, что преданный очень искренне хочет получить доступ к трансцендентному служению Господу и потому жаждет слушать рассказы о Нем, Господь из сердца преданного действует таким образом, чтобы помочь преданному вернуться к Нему. Господь сильнее нас самих желает забрать нас в Свое царство. Большая часть из нас совсем не хочет возвращаться к Богу. Лишь очень немногие по-настоящему хотят вернуться к Нему. Но любому, кто имеет такое желание, Господь помогает во всех отношениях».

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Ачинтья Кришна прабху прислал:

Хотел поделиться с вами находкой. Но сначала - маленькая история.
Недавно, когда шла борьба за Гиту - мы были в Индии и я спросил у Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами: "Гурудев, объясните, я не понимаю. Откуда Вы берете силы продолжать. На Вас постоянно со всех сторон валятся проблемы, Вы каждый день на как на линии фронта. Я всего немного рядом постоял - чуть не расплющило, а Вы постоянно в этом, каждый день одна проблема сменяется другой. Как это возможно, объясните?"
Сначал он отшутился: "Хорошая мысль - поеду ка я на Гаваи - там же тоже души, их же тоже спасать надо?", но потом стал очень серьезным, посмотрел куда-то вдаль и сказал: "Просто я очень благодарен Шриле Прабхупаде".

И вот я нашел текст - не знаю это из лекции или из подношения на Вьяса-пуджу. Да это и не так важно.
Прочитайте, пожалуйста. И пусть эти слова войдут в ваши прекрасные сердца.

"Четырнадцать вещей возбуждают в преданном экстатическую привязанность к Кришне: Его качества, Его деяния, Его одежда, Его улыбка, благоухание Его тела, Его флейта, Его рожок, колокольчики на Его ногах, раковина, следы Его стоп, святые места, туласи, Его преданные и святые дни. Они называются уддипанами ("возбудителями любви").

Шрила Прабхупада, что было твоим уддипаном, когда ты бродил по Бауэри? Шприцы от наркотиков? пьяные, лежащие в подъездах? полуобнаженные женщины на рекламных щитах?
Ты уехал из Вриндавана, где все напоминает о Кришне, в Нью-Йорк, где все помогает о Нем забыть. Но ты уехал из Вриндавана, чтобы привезти туда весь мир.

В Калькуттском порту тебя провожал твой сын, Вриндавана-чандра. Он последним видел, как ты всходил по трапу "Джаладутты", не зная, суждено ли тебе еще раз ступить на святую землю Бхараты. Когда у него спросили, о чем он думал в этот момент, он ответил: "Я гордился своим отцом".

Шрила Прабхупада, я плакал сегодня, в который раз слушая рассказ о том, что ты сделал. Я плакал, когда слушал о том, как ты поехал в Джайпур, чтобы получить благословения Шри Шри Радхи-Говинды, Божеств Рупы Госвами. Я плакал, когда слушал, как перед самым отъездом ты провел день в Майяпуре, молясь у самадхи Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура.

Я плакал, когда слушал, как в Батлере все были вежливы и внимательны к тебе, но никто не хотел тебе помогать. Я плакал, когда слушал, как ты писал письма своим духовным братьям, тщетно умоляя их помочь тебе, как сумасшедший наркоман хотел убить тебя в мансарде на Бауэри...

Шрила Прабхупада, я не знаю Кришну. Я не падаю в обморок, когда вижу павлинье перо или слышу звук пастушеской флейты. Я люблю Вриндаван, но я никогда не плакал там так, как плакал сегодня. Моим уддипаном были эти слова: "Джаладутта", Батлер, Бауэри. Что мне сделать, чтобы хоть как-то оплатить свой долг перед тобой?"

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Natasha Suomi

> Шрила Прабхупада, я не знаю Кришну. Я не падаю в обморок, когда вижу павлинье перо или слышу звук пастушеской флейты. Я люблю Вриндаван, но я никогда не плакал там так, как плакал сегодня. Моим уддипаном были эти слова: "Джаладутта", Батлер, Бауэри. Что мне сделать, чтобы хоть как-то оплатить свой долг перед тобой?"
> 
> Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами


Спасибо огромное за это письмо.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> 



Спасибо!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно взять ссылку на это видео?

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

нажать на значок YouTube в правом нижнем углу, например.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh0KlODvxUQ

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> нажать на значок YouTube в правом нижнем углу, например.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh0KlODvxUQ


Спасибо!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: 
Притху Прабху рассказал удивительную историю в прошлом году на Джанмаштами в Москве. Он рассказывал, что он был в тот момент во Вриндаване, когда Шрила Прабхупада уходил из этого мира, и он видел всю эту церемонию. Все они – молодые ученики Шрилы Прабхупады, юные, с очень большим ужасом затаённым смотрели на все то, что происходило тогда. Шрила Прабхупада покинул тело, и никто не знал, что будет дальше. Притху Прабху рассказывает, что когда Шрилу Прабхупаду положили в самадхи, то в том месте, ровно в том месте, где была его голова, а его посадили в позу лотоса, поставили длинный бамбуковый шест, чтобы было ясно, где поставить потом дальше самадхи и возвести. Потом сверху засыпали это землей, сделали холмик. В конце концов, шест вынули, и он увидел, что туда вглубь ведет это отверстие. Отверстие, правда, быстро засыпала сухая вриндаванская земля. Он говорит, что в ту ночь после этой церемонии, это произвело на него очень сильное впечатление всё, и в ту ночь после церемонии он увидел очень яркий сон. Он увидел самадхи Шрилы Прабхупады, землю, где лежит его тело. Он стал подходить медленно к нему и, к удивлению своему увидел, что отверстие стало большим, таким вот. И он робко стал подходить, чтобы заглянуть туда. Так? Потому что, ну, интересно, что же там происходит внутри. Он стал заглядывать туда, потому что сквозь это отверстие можно увидеть Шрилу Прабхупаду там внизу. И вдруг он почувствовал, что кто-то рядом. И он оглянулся и увидел, что рядом стоит Шрила Прабхупада и тоже заглядывает туда. (смех) Что Шрила Прабхупада подкрался на цыпочках и тоже смотрит, куда это он там смотрит. Шрила Прабхупада живой, более живой, чем когда он жив, сияющий, в своем духовном теле. Шрила Прабхупада серьезно посмотрел на него и сказал: «Они думают, что я мертв». Смысл этого сна понятный. Человек думает, что духовный учитель может умереть. Но так думает только двоечник, который ничему не научился у своего духовного учителя. Притху Прабху сказал, что все беды ИСККОН и все проблемы в ИСККОН, вернее объяснение всем бедам в ИСККОН и всем проблемам в ИСККОН в одной этой фразе: «Они думают, что я мертв». Когда человек думает таким образом, он перестает учиться. Тогда как на самом деле секрет духовной жизни и секрет отношений с духовным учителем заключается в том, чтобы учиться у него постоянно, всю свою жизнь.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

"...Однажды я беседовал с одной очень искренней преданной по телефону о каких-то проблемах, и под конец она сказала, что не может понять одну вещь. У нас в ИСККОН есть две школы, и она не знает, к какой из двух ей пристать. В одной школе нужно менять свое эго, становиться смиренной, нужно раскаиваться и думать о своей зависти, а другая школа – приятная, легкая, и состоит из психологических тренингов. Я был в полном шоке, когда это услышал. Но мне хотелось рассказать сегодня о третьей школе. Сами эти ее слова натолкнули меня на мысль, что что-то мы делаем неправильно, фундаментально неправильно, если у людей складывается такое впечатление. 
Вначале мне хочется рассказать в двух словах о двух этих школах. Одна школа – это психологические тренинги, и мы знаем, что сейчас они распространяются, как эпидемия в ИСККОН. У нас есть тренеры-психологи, и я всех их глубоко уважаю. Но нужно понимать одну очень важную вещь – тренинги могут помочь на очень краткий период, на непродолжительное время, и эти вещи не помогут нам поменять свою карму. Психологические тренинги помогают человеку понять какие-то маленькие кусочки того, что он неправильно делает, а по большей части, /и это негативная сторона психологических тренингов/ – они создают иллюзию, что что-то изменилось. Они учат человека психологическим трюкам, и человек думает, что у него теперь все хорошо и ему все понятно. Вплоть до того, что я приехал в один храм, и там мне рассказали, что лектор по Бхагаватам сказал на лекции, что сейчас они будут делать расстановки по Хелленгеру. Я был в шоке. Расстановки по Хелленгеру, при всем моем к нему уважению, не решат ваших проблем. Может быть, на поверхностном уровне это и поможет, но этот уровень не такой глубокий, как мы хотим, потому что все это не поменяет наших мыслей, которые привыкли ходить по своим кругам. Карма – это проторенные пути, круги, по которым снова и снова ходят наши мысли. Говардхан Гопал говорил мне, что ум не меняется на этих тренингах. Эта зараза распространена в современном мире. Люди хотят найти решение своим проблемам, они ходят на разные семинары и тренинги. Мне рассказали про один семинар по бизнесу. Там учили людей трюкам, все были в восторге, хлопали, вышли в большом воодушевлении. Был один преданный на этом семинаре. Все ушли, лектор складывал бумаги, преданный подошел, поблагодарил лектора за интересный семинар и спросил, как тот думает, какой процент людей, слушавших эту лекцию, смогут применить это в жизни. Лектор удивленно посмотрел на преданного и сказал: «Ни один из них!». Ни один! И он добавил – не для этого он давал лекцию, а для того, чтобы ему заплатили деньги. Это важная вещь! Семинары такого рода всего лишь возбуждают человека изнутри, дают приемы, которыми человек какое-то время пользуется, но потом все возвращается на свои места. Конечно же, психология имеет свое место, но психология не избавит нас от невежества, не поменяет наши желания. Все эти трюки направлены на то, чтобы обмануть других и обмануть себя, внутри при этом ничего не поменяется. Психология может помочь нам что-то понять о себе, наладить какие-то отношения, но это - не школа ИСККОН. Мне очень хочется подчеркнуть этот момент - наш метод другой. 
Вторая школа, о которой говорила моя знакомая, - любопытная, но тоже не наша. Второй метод более действенный, когда человек пытается раскаиваться, пытается понять, что он делает, анализирует себя, пытается понять свое ложное эго, и как оно проявляется. Это тоже метод, но любопытно, что пишет об этом Бхактивинод Тхакур в «Шри Кришна самхите». Он делает удивительный анализ человека на разных путях. Он говорит, что на пути карма-йоги человек очищается, совершая различные аскезы, давая враты, такие как чандрайана-врата, таким образом, человек очищает на каком-то уровне свое сердце. Если он заболел, он может поголодать, это путь карма-йоги, это способ Аюрведы. На пути гьяны основным методом очищения является покаяние, раскаяние. Когда человек думает, анализирует и пытается своими силами исправить себя. И мы знаем, в каком религиозном течении этот метод преобладает. 
На этом пути преданности Богу преобладающим является настроение сыновней любви или расы отца по отношению к сыну. Это настроение подразумевает гьяну и величие Бога.
Но на пути чистой бхакти настроение покаяния мешает развитию правильного отношения к Богу или любви к Богу. Этот путь также практикуется у нас в ИСККОН, и Бхактивинод Тхакур говорит, что этот путь может избавить от желаний в сердце. Это хороший метод. Это действующий способ. И этот способ может избавить от желаний, но не может избавить от глубоко укоренившегося невежества. И оно мешает развитию правильного настроения или отношения к Богу, или полного предания себя Богу. 
Бхактивинод Тхакур говорит, что на пути бхакти греховные желания могут выскочить из нашего ума, как летучая рыба. На пути бхакти сам процесс бхакти помогает человеку совладать со своими греховными желаниями. Сам процесс помогает человеку понять, что он делает неправильно.И этот процесс заключается в правильном слушании шастр и служении преданным...
Однажды шах Персии прислал 3 золотых фигурки Акбару, они был одинаковы, и в прилагаемом письме шах попросил определить, какая из них ценнее. Первым делом. Акбар взвесил фигурки, но они оказались одинакового веса. Потом он отдал их своим советникам, чтобы они определили, какая из них ценнее. Они стали пробовать их на вкус, нюхать их. В конце концов, не найдя никаких отличий, они отдали их Бирбалу. Бирбал повертел их в руках, взял соломинку, что-то сделал и потом, указав на одну, сказал, что она самая ценная, вторая – похуже, и третья – сама бесполезная. Акбар попросил его объяснить, как он это определил. Бирбал взял соломинку и показал – он взял одну фигурку и ткнул ей в ухо, соломинка не зашла, и Бирбал сказал, что это самая бесполезная фигурка, ее нужно выбросить. Затем он взял вторую фигурку и ткнул ей в ухо, и соломинка вошла в одно ухо и вышла из другого. Бирбал сказал, что это уже кое-что, но тоже никуда не годится. Затем он взял последнюю фигурку, ткнул ей в ухо, соломинка вошла в ухо, и затем прошла внутрь. И Бирбал сказал, что это самая ценная фигурка. Самый ценный дар, который нам дал Кришна – это способность слушать. К сожалению, мы им часто не пользуемся. Если спросить человека через 15 минут после лекции, о чем она была, он скажет, что лекция была крутая, о чем - не помнит, в крайнем случае, он вспомнит историю, рассказанную на лекции. Мы должны понять, что слушание – это наша садхана, это труд. Труд состоит в том, что мы правильно настраиваем себя по отношению к этим звукам. Это первое предварительное условие, которое мы должны выполнить, чтобы садхана сработала...."(БВГ)

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Я расскажу смешную историю под конец. Я уверен, она вам понравится. Эту историю рассказывает Уттамашлока прабху, ученик Шрилы Прабхупады. Он говорит, что: «В Торонто они долгое время проповедовали. И храма не было. И вдруг они нашли большую церковь, которую продавала, какая-то христианская группа. Продавала ее за полмиллиона долларов. И много лет мы искали какое-то помещение под храм. И ничего не находили. Хорошее место, хорошее здание, но полмиллиона долларов совершенно невероятная какая-то сумма. Невероятный план. И я рассказал Шриле Прабхупаде, что мы нашли хорошее, большое здание, большая церковь. Есть место для ашрамов». И он говорит: 
- Сколько они хотят?
- 500 000. 

Он говорит: «В то время это была вообще невероятная сумма, полмиллиона долларов». Шрила Прабхупда сказал: «Нет, это очень большая сумма. Зачем нам покупать головную боль. Нам нет никакого смысла покупать головную боль. Вы только и будете делать, что думать о том, где взять деньги. Нет необходимости покупать за свои же деньги беспокойства. Это не наше дело. Наше дело – помнить о Кришне! Вот и все». Он сказал это и Уттамашлока успокоился. И вдруг Шрила Прабхупда смотрит на него и говорит: «А место хорошее?» Он говорит: «Да, Шрила Прабхупда, место хорошее». Шрила Прабхупада: «Нет, нет, головная боль нам не нужна. А здание хорошее?» Тот говорит: «Здание потрясающее: очень прочное, очень хорошее. 12 метров высотой». Шрила Прабхупада: «Нет, нет, слишком дорого. Это нам не подходит. Зачем нам нужны все эти беспокойства, не нужно за свои деньги беспокойств. А храмовая комната большая?» Он говорит: «Большая. Шрила Прабхупда, может сами посмотрите?» Шрила Прабхупада: «Да, да в следующий раз, как-нибудь я приеду, посмотрим». 

Через три дня он приехал в Торонто. Они поехали смотреть. Приехали, повезли сразу же туда, посмотрели, все. В 10 часов ночи в этот же день Шрила Прабхупада звонит и говорит, секретарь Шрилы Прабхупады говорит: «Ты немедленно должен приехать к Шриле Прабхупаде». Тот собирается в 10 часов ночи, отправляется к нему. Шрила Прабхупада говорит: «У тебя все готово? Чертежи готовы? Бумаги готовы? Все готово? Мы покупаем». И он говорит: «Шрила Прабхупада, какой покупаем, у нас 40 000 долларов есть в кармане». Он говорит: «Нет, ничего. Значит так, до 30 000 они скинут, да? Твоя задача до 30 000 скинуть. Сколько у вас есть говоришь? 40 000? Ну, еще 60 000 найдете? Найдите где-нибудь 60 000. – Он обращается к Брахмананде, рядом сидит Брахмананда – Сколько у нас там, в ББТ есть?» Он говорит: «В ББТ у нас есть 200 000 долларов». Шрила Прабхупада говорит: «Отдай им все 200 000». 

Брахманада: «Аа, мы столько никому не отдавали». «Отдай, отдай им, все нормально. Дай им 20 000, они 60 000 найдут. 40 000 есть. Сторгуйтесь за 300 000».

У Утамашлоки волосы на голове дыбом встали. Он подумал обо всем этом: «Нужно отдавать долг. Нужно идти, нужно торговаться. Нужно находить 60 000». И он начал Шриле Прабхупаде говорить: «Шрила Прабхупада, а зачем нам головная боль? Зачем мы за свои деньги будем покупать беспокойства» (смех). Шрила Прабхупада посмотрел на него, взял кулак и стукнул кулаком по столу и сказал: «Нам нужна головная боль. Иначе вы будете просто сидеть, есть прасад и жиреть. И ничего другого не произойдет» (смех).
Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами (О ШРИЛЕ ПРАБХУПАДЕ)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:

Настоящие преданные уже сейчас счастливы, они уже сейчас с Кришной общаются, они уже сейчас в духовном мире находятся. Потому что духовный мир – это реальность сердца, это реальность любви в сердце.

Все в каком-то чемоданном настроении находятся, все думают: „Вот я тут немножко в Москве побуду, а потом куда-нибудь перееду, лучше во Вриндаван.” Это все идет от желания освобождения, потому что мы думаем, что мы тут на чемоданах сидим, нам на Вайкунтху не опоздать бы, у нас там билет уже куплен: Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна – виза проставлена! 

А на Голоку Вриндавана лететь никуда не надо, она тут, она локальная, она не где-то далеко. Вриндаван здесь. Во Вриндаван невозможно переместиться, не нужно перемещаться. Вриндаван – это состояние сердца внутри и люди, которые поняли это, они никуда не хотят, потому что они уже там. Люди, кто хотят освобождения, не хотят бхакти. Строго говоря, людям, которые хотят освобождения, именно мучиться надоело. Если для этого надо еще Кришну любить, то так и быть, будем любить, если Ему так этого хочется. Ради того, чтобы избавиться от страданий чего только не сделаешь! На какие только аскезы не пойдешь! 

Кришнадас Кавирадж Госвами говорит, что это кайтхава-дхарма, это наша склонность к обману таким образом проявляется. Для того, чтобы любит Бога не нужно никуда лететь, не нужно никуда переселяться, даже в Москве это можно делать! В Москве можно с Кришной каждый день встречаться, а можно жить во Вриндаване и ничего не видеть, кроме свиней.

----------


## ОльгаО

> Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:
> 
> Настоящие преданные уже сейчас счастливы, они уже сейчас с Кришной общаются, они уже сейчас в духовном мире находятся. Потому что духовный мир – это реальность сердца, это реальность любви в сердце.
> 
> Все в каком-то чемоданном настроении находятся, все думают: „Вот я тут немножко в Москве побуду, а потом куда-нибудь перееду, лучше во Вриндаван.” Это все идет от желания освобождения, потому что мы думаем, что мы тут на чемоданах сидим, нам на Вайкунтху не опоздать бы, у нас там билет уже куплен: Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна – виза проставлена! 
> 
> А на Голоку Вриндавана лететь никуда не надо, она тут, она локальная, она не где-то далеко. Вриндаван здесь. Во Вриндаван невозможно переместиться, не нужно перемещаться. Вриндаван – это состояние сердца внутри и люди, которые поняли это, они никуда не хотят, потому что они уже там. Люди, кто хотят освобождения, не хотят бхакти. Строго говоря, людям, которые хотят освобождения, именно мучиться надоело. Если для этого надо еще Кришну любить, то так и быть, будем любить, если Ему так этого хочется. Ради того, чтобы избавиться от страданий чего только не сделаешь! На какие только аскезы не пойдешь! 
> 
> Кришнадас Кавирадж Госвами говорит, что это кайтхава-дхарма, это наша склонность к обману таким образом проявляется. Для того, чтобы любит Бога не нужно никуда лететь, не нужно никуда переселяться, даже в Москве это можно делать! В Москве можно с Кришной каждый день встречаться, а можно жить во Вриндаване и ничего не видеть, кроме свиней.


очень мудрое высказывание. Но ведь для всех этот вопрос решается индивидуально. Кто-то может сидя дома хоть в Москве духовно продвигаться тихо-спокойно никуда не выезжая, а кому-то нужен пинок - пожить в храме или во Вриндаване какое-то время в качестве благословения (правда есть и те, кому ни первое ни второе в равной степени не помогает)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> очень мудрое высказывание. Но ведь для всех этот вопрос решается индивидуально. Кто-то может сидя дома хоть в Москве духовно продвигаться тихо-спокойно никуда не выезжая, а кому-то нужен пинок - пожить в храме или во Вриндаване какое-то время в качестве благословения (правда есть и те, кому ни первое ни второе в равной степени не помогает)


Согласен.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Кришна нам дает этот процесс арчаны. И в чем заключается смысл арчаны? В том, чтобы полностью преобразовать свою жизнь. Джива Госвами объясняет тоже это, что арчана нужна. Для кого нужна арчана? Как мы называемся? Для неофитов, правильно. Арчана нужна для неофитов. Кто здесь неофит? Арчана нужна для тех людей, у кого есть еще пороки в сердце. И Джива Госвами говорит, что есть два основных порока, которые вырывает из нашего сердца арчана. Два основных порока, которые не дают нам сосредоточиться полностью на Святом Имени. В целом арчана не нужна, на самом деле арчана не нужна, арчана не нужна для людей, у которых чистое сердце, которые могут с каждым дыханием повторять Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе / Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе. Им арчана не нужна, но нам нужна арчана, потому что у нас есть два основных порока, которые арчана из сердца вырывает. Кто знает, какие это два порока? Лень да, лень есть. Желание властвовать. У нас много основных пороков, вы правы. Если мы сейчас все основные пороки будем перечислять, то мы до вечера не уйдем отсюда. Но арчана конкретно работает над двумя вещами. Джива Госвами объясняет, что эти две вещи называются кадарья шиланам и викшипта чинтанам. 

кадарья шиланам значит, шиланам - значит характер, кадарья значит - жадный характер. Жадность, что такое жадность? Жадность – это когда я хочу чего? Для себя всего хочу. Много не много, но для себя. И чем больше, тем лучше. Жадность – мы знаем сказку, про старика и золотую рыбку и т.д. Но кадарья шиланам значит – я хочу все для себя. Каким образом арчана избавляет человека от этого порока, от жадности, то желания..? Учит отдавать. Арчана учит все самое лучшее, что у нас есть предлагать кому? Кришне. Человек постепенно, как с ребенком. Все знают, опять же, это очень хороший пример. Как с ребенком, когда человек переключился на это, он начинает думать – что самое лучшее моему ребенку можно купить? Не мне. И точно так же, когда человек завел у себя дома двойню, Шри Шри Гаур Нитай, эта двойня у них появилась и эта двойня, она требует. Это очень требовательные живые существа, поэтому очень опасно их заводить. Правда, есть одно удобное приспособление – занавеска. Поэтому можно заводить, но занавеску нужно хорошую сделать, когда не нужно, мы задергиваем ее. Но арчана заставляет человека думать, и заставляет человека думать о том, что я хочу хорошего сделать для них. Что я могу им принести. Человек идет на базар и уже покупает что-то для них. Постепенно, не сразу. Вначале он покупает что-то для себя и ради проформы предлагает им. Но если заниматься арчаной правильно, потому что таков принцип арчаны, принцип арчаны таков, что я хочу и должен отдавать Кришне самое лучшее. Самое лучшее, все, что у меня есть. Самые лучшие драгоценности.

Как у меня есть один знакомый. У него плохое здоровье, там еще что-то такое, мало энергии, он такой толстый немножко. И он пошел к астрологу. И астролог ему сказал: «Если хочешь свое здоровье поправить, купи себе кольцо с рубином и носи его на каком-то там пальце, потому что Солнце будет на тебя влиять, и у тебя появится много энергии, еще что-то». Он пошел воодушевленный очень в ювелирный магазин, купил себе кольцо с рубином, сделал, заказал красивое кольцо с рубином, уже готов был надеть его себе на палец, как тут перед ним оказался Мадхава Махарадж. И Мадхава Махарадж увидел это кольцо с рубином и закричал: «Аре, дорогой! какое хорошее кольцо! Дай его моему Канайт Балаю. Зачем тебе кольцо? Кольцо Канайт Балаю принадлежит!». И тот посмотрел на кольцо, посмотрел на Мадхава Махараджа и сказал – бери.

Арчана, она учит этому. Учит человека тому, что он начинает думать не о себе. Он начинает покупать что-то для Канайт Балая, или для Шри Шри Гаур Нитая. И человек даже самое дорогое, даже кольцо, которое должно сделать его дорогим бхактой Сурья-девы, даже кольцо он отдает. Кадарья шиланам - это один результат исправления этого характера человека. Это один результат арчаны. Какой второй результат? Викшипта чинтанам.

Что значит викшипта чинтанам? Беспокойный ум. Беспокойный ум, рассеянный ум, ум, который рассеивается на множество каналов, который все время нас заставляет – то, се, пятое, десятое делать. Арчана заставляет нас сосредоточиться, она позволяет нам тренировать силу своего ума, позволяет все свои мысли, помыслы направлять по отношению к Кришне, и соответственно таким образом человек постепенно-постепенно отдает все Кришне. И, арчана, Бхактисидханта Сарасвати Тхакур Прабхупад объясняет, каким образом постепенно арчана исправляет сердце человека. Потому что, в конце концов арчана, когда человек занимается этим, какой результат арчаны, самый главный, к которому арчана нас должна привести? Когда я полностью очищаю свое сердце в процессе поклонения Божеству, что я должен увидеть? Кришну, Кришну, где я должен увидеть? В сердце, в Божестве, везде. 

Бхактисидханта Сарасвати Тхакур Прабхупад объясняет, что таков именно путь и таков механизм арчаны Что в сердце у Божества находится кто? Нет, может быть преданные, если вам удалось туда войти в это сердце. В сердце у Божества, он говорит, находится антарьяни, или Сверхдуша. В сердце Сверхдуши находится кто? Вайбхав-пракаш - Кришна, который приходит сюда в виде лила-аватар. В сердце лила-аватары находится чатурвьюха. В сердце чатурвьюхи находится изначальный Господь, полностью трансцендентный. 

Это пять форм проявления Господа, и они неотличны друг от друга. Но Господь дает нам возможность сейчас, здесь, реально осознать, что Он локамахешварам, что Он повелитель всего, поставив Его у себя дома. И для этого трансцендентный Господь распространяет себя в четыре формы чатурвьюхи, чатурвьюха распространяет себя в вайбхавпракаш, они приходят сюда в виде различных лила-аватар, заставляя нас думать о них, лила-аватары и пуруша-аватары превращаются, в конечном счете, в антарьями или Сверхдушу, а Сверхдуша превращается в арчану. Если человек поклоняется арче, арча-виграхе, Господу в этом образе, то постепенно-постепенно все его служение переносится полностью туда, в духовный мир и выходит из пределов этого материального мира.
И сейчас, слушайте опять очень внимательно, я немножко объясню опять же этот процесс преображения, внутреннего преображения человека в рамках арчаны. И я объясню, дорасскажу историю про Начикетаса и его вопросы, или просьбы, которые он задал Ямараджу. Это как раз то, о чем мы сегодня будем с вами говорить. 

Один из основных процессов, вернее предварительных процессов арчаны называется бхута-шудхи. Кто знает, что есть бхута-шудхи? И даже не просто очищение ума. Бхута-шудхи, что значит бхута? Нет, не разум. Природа элементов, да. Очищение своей природы. Можем мы служить Господу в теле, состоящим из земли, воды, экскрементов? Можем? Нет. В каком теле можно служить Богу? Только в чистом духовном теле. Поэтому прежде чем зайти на алтарь, могу я взойти на алтарь в своем материальном теле? Не могу. Должен произойти процесс перемены. Как арчана, или бхаджана-крия, подразумевает дикшу. И Санатана Госвами сравнивает дикшу с чем? С каким процессом? Что должно превратиться? С алхимическим процессом. Алхимия должна произойти. Ртуть должна превратиться в золото. Какая ртуть, в какое золото должна превратиться? Что это за ртуть? У нас тут внутри есть ртуть такая. Ртуть, она все время бегает, прыгает, у нас тоже внутри есть ртуть такая. Сердце. Сердце должно превратиться в золото. В результате этого алхимического процесса.

И соответственно есть эта мантра, которую произнес Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху:
нахам випро на ча нара-патир напи ваишйо на шудро
гопи-бхартух пада-камалайор даса-дасанудасах
(Ч,Ч, Мадхья-лила, 13.80).

Когда пуджари восходит на алтарь он должен полностью избавиться от материального самоотождествления. Прежде чем зайти на алтарь, я должен сосредоточиться на этом представлении: я не шудра, я не вайшья, я не женщина, я не мужчина, я не мать, я не отец, я не брахман, я не санньяси, я никто, я гопи бхартур пада-камалойор даса даса даса ану даса – я слуга слуги слуги слуги повелителя гопи, мужа, вечного супруга гопи. Я есть именно он.
И в процессе этой медитации, и когда я предлагаю Кришне что-то, я предлагаю именно это, я предлагаю, в сущности Кришне, перед этим я избавляюсь от всех материальных самоотождествлений, я предлагаю всего себя Кришне. И если я медитирую на это, то начинает постепенно, и при этом произношу мантру, то начинает происходить алхимический процесс в моем сердце, сердце начинает преображаться. Сарва-папаих прамучйате, человек избавляется от всех грехов.
(28.08.04) Одесса, Семинар «Ступени бхакти»

----------


## Лёша

Скажите,пожалуйста,в пранама мантре есть такие слова-что Госвами махарадж служит Шри Шри Радха-Мадхаве и являет Их верховную обитель в сердце, а также Их храмы и святые места Их игр на Земле,но храма нет,а сам махарадж отошёл от строительных дел,получается не состыковка,пранама мантру перепишут или он вернётся к проекту строительства?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

В пранаме отражено личное понимание и отношение учеников. Вы ученик Госвами Махараджа? Если нет, то вас это не должно волновать. Московский храм - сложная тема. У Шрилы Прабхупады с храмом в Бомбее тоже долгая борьба была, да и не до конца он освободил западный мир от философии пустоты и маявады. Будем менять текст пранамы Шрилы Прабхупады?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Скажите,пожалуйста,в пранама мантре есть такие слова-что Госвами махарадж служит Шри Шри Радха-Мадхаве и являет Их верховную обитель в сердце, а также Их храмы и святые места Их игр на Земле,но храма нет,а сам махарадж отошёл от строительных дел,получается не состыковка,пранама мантру перепишут или он вернётся к проекту строительства?


А кто вам сказал, что Госвами Махарадж отошел от идеи строительства храма в Москве? Поменьше читайте "советских газет" (интернет-болтунов). Строительство храма в Москве - это идея Шрилы Прабхупады. Эту идею никто не оставляет. Временные сложности никогда не останавливали вайшнавов. Работа для строительства храма в Москве продолжается. И Госвами Махарадж, как и раньше является одним из самых активных вдохновителей и координаторов этой работы.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

РАСПИСАНИЕ ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ ВЬЯСА-ПУДЖИ Е.С.БХАКТИ ВИГЬЯНЫ ГОСВАМИ МАХАРАДЖА АВГУСТ 2013г.
Дорогие преданные! Примите наши поклоны.
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Приглашаем Вас на празднование 
Вьяса-пуджи 
Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа!

Расписание Вьяса-пуджи:

30 августа (пт.)

12.00 инициация (алтарная)
19.00 лекция Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа (пандал)

31 августа (сб.)

12.00 Встреча Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами
12.30 Подношения старших преданных и учеников
14.30 Ответное слово Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами
15.30 Гуру-пуджа
15.45 Вручение подарков, киртан
17.30 Маха-пир
19.00 Гаура-арати

----------


## Aniruddha das

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:

5 качеств развивающихся при неправильном повторении Святого Имени.


«По словам Шрилы Дживы Госвами, если человек пренебрежительно относится к Святому имени , то у него появляются пять качеств, которые сами собой развиваются в сердце. 

ПЕРВОЕ, что происходит в сердце такого человека, он становится лицемером. Лицемерие значит, что я говорю одно, а думаю о другом. И вслед за лицемерием развивается атеизм, или сомнения в существовании Бога. Это ВТОРОЕ. Человек не чувствует, что святое имя не отлично от Самого Бога, и также видит, что за его оскорбление Святого Имени, с ним ничего не происходит: земля не уходит из под ног и геена огненная не поглощает. Так он начинает сомневаться: «Есть Бог или нет?», И на следующем этапе – это ТРЕТЬЕ, у него развивается привязанность к вещам, которые губят сознание Кришны, в результате чего, у него пропадает интерес к садхане. Садхана становится утомительной повинностью. Человек забывает о том опыте, который у него был, и киртан становится просто ритуалом. ЧЕТВЕРТОЕ. Он перестает чувствовать Святое Имя. И компенсирует все это гордыня, ПЯТОЕ качество, которое развивается у человека, невнимательно повторяющего мантру. Человек хочет доказать, что не лыком шит…

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Обращение к ученикам на Вьяса-пудже 2013

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие вайшнавы!

Примите, пожалуйста, мои благословения. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Спасибо большое за ваши поздравления и теплые слова по поводу моего
дня рождения. Благодарность - одно из самых важных качеств человека.
Развивая в себе способность видеть и помнить добро, которые сделали нам
другие люди, мы в конце концов можем преисполниться благодарностью к Кришне, высшему источнику всего сущего.

Вы знаете, что последний год был нелегким во многих отношениях,
особенно в связи с событиями вокруг проекта строительства Ведического
культурного центра в Москве. Эти события заставили меня по-другому
посмотреть на многое. Отмена Московским правительством своего собственного
решения о выделении земли под строительство культурного центра, в частности,
привело к тому, что некоторые вайшнавы Московской общины стали выражать
недовольство выбранным курсом. Недовольство это довольно давно бродило среди московских вайшнавов, и у него было много объективных причин: удаленность будущего храма, слишком большие размеры, недоучет интересов общины и др.

Сама идея проекта нового храма в Москве возникла, когда власти
попросили нас покинуть здание на Беговой и взамен этого предоставили участок
земли под строительство храма. С самого начала были ясны риски такого курса
развития для Московской общины вайшнавов, но у нас не было другого выхода. К
тому же не менее ясны были преимущества такого курса, особенно для всего
Российского ИСККОН. Многие вайшнавы по всей России с энтузиазмом подхватили
эту идею, постепенно сформировалась очень сильная команда преданных, был
накоплен большой опыт. Но проект строительства храма имел и оборотную
сторону - слишком большие масштабы этого проекта заставляли меня
сосредоточиваться на на внешних вещах и связях, особенно на финансовой
стороне проекта в ущерб моим прямым обязанностям - заботе о преданных
Московской общины, формировании органов самоуправления в общине и проч.
Порой мне приходилось выступать в роли, не свойственной мне по природе, и
из-за этого были совершены ошибки в управлении финансами и людьми. Все это
также послужило причиной недовольства.

Отмена Московским правительством своего собственного решения о
выделении земли под строительство Ведического культурного центра в
Молжаниново в тот самый момент, когда мы уже были готовы начинать
строительство, конечно же, болезненно ударило по вере многих вайшнавов. Но
надо понимать, что за этим решением тоже стоял Кришна, поэтому у него были и
свои позитивные стороны. Благодаря этому решению в последнее время
сформировался Совет Московской общины, состоящий из зрелых вайшнавов,
готовых принимать ответственность за дела общины. Будем надеяться, что в
ближайшем времени у нас появится свое здание под храм и культурный центр.
Вполне реально, что в результате формирования коллегиального органа
управления проявится какое-то поселение, в котором вайшнавы смогут жить
вместе. И, конечно же, мы по-прежнему намерены построить для Шри Шри
Радхи-Мадхавы достойный храм, который станет штаб-квартирой всего
Российского ИСККОН (разумеется, с учетом всего того позитивного и
негативного опыта, который мы накопили). Более того, я думаю, что в
результате всех этих процессов, происходящих в последнее время, этот проект
сможет объединить гораздо большее число вайшнавов Московской общины.

Все эти процессы стали возможны, не в последнюю очередь, благодаря
помощи преданных из Национального совета. В августе и сентябре комиссия
Национального совета во главе с Ачьютатмой Прабху работала в Москве. Помимо
старших преданных Московской общины, таких как Радха-Дамодар Прабху, Бхакти
Ананта Кришна Госвами, Даяван Прабху, Ангира Муни Прабху и Гаура Кришна
Прабху, в ее работе принимали участие также Чайтанья-чандра-чаран Прабху, БВ
Садху Махараджа и Вивасван Прабху. Особенно большой вклад внесли Садху
Махараджа, Ачьютатма Прабху и Даяван Прабху. Без их участия, решимости,
мудрости, практического опыта едва ли было бы возможно достичь всего того,
что было достигнуто за последний месяц. Многие болезненные процессы,
длившиеся несколько месяцев, а то и лет, были остановлены, и в целом
обстановка в Московской общине стала гораздо более здоровой. Я верю в то,
что все эти позитивные тенденции будут продолжаться. Этот пример
сотрудничества старших вайшнавов, принявших на себя ответственность за
развитие миссии ИСККОН в России, также является ярким доказательством того,
что наше Общество выходит на качественно другой уровень зрелости.

Я надеюсь на то, что благодаря всему этому постепенно смогу в
большей степени сосредоточиться на книгах Шрилы Прабхупады - до сих пор еще
не все его книги опубликованы на русском языке, и напишу какие-то свои
книги. Я также чувствую очень глубокую потребность в большей степени
погрузиться в философию Шримад-Бхагаватам и в заботу о духовном росте своих
учеников через проповедь и преподавание.

Этим письмом я хотел выразить свою глубочайшую благодарность всем
старшим вайшнавам, помогавшим в устранении кризисной ситуации. Я очень рад
тому, что все они выразили готовность и дальше помогать в развитии Московской ятры. И, конечно же, мне еще раз хотелось выразить благодарность
всем преданным, которые на протяжении многих лет помогают в строительстве
Московского храма, и продолжают помогать сейчас, не потеряв веры в эту идею.
Я также очень благодарен множеству вайшнавов, которые в последние месяцы
выражали свою поддержку. Иногда мне было сложно, но я всегда чувствовал
помощь и опору в обществе вайшнавов. Моя вера в общество Шрилы Прабхупады за последние месяцы возросла во много-много раз. Участие всех вас, моих друзей и доброжелателей, дорогих моему сердцу вайшнавов, с которыми мне выпала удача служить Шриле Прабхупаде и его миссии в этом мире, помогает мне зримо ощутить милость и доброту Кришны.

Ваш слуга Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Ух, какое письмо шикарное. Анируддха прабху, спасибо огромное, что разместили здесь.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шаранагати – это способность принимать ответственность на себя за отношения с Кришной. Кришна готов отдать Себя. Кришна ждет, чтобы отдать всего Себя. Шаранагати означает, что я пытаюсь понять, что я должен в этих отношениях делать. Суть Шаранагати в том, что я перестаю винить Бога или духовного учителя, или других преданных в том, что у меня до сих пор нет отношений с Кришной. Я принимаю всю вину и всю ответственность на себя – я не смог этого сделать, мне не не хватило чего-то. В обычной материальной жизни люди не любят быть ответственными. Поэтому так много обиженных. Обиженный человек – это безответственный человек. Обиженный человек это тот, который нашел виноватого и решил переложить всю ответственность на него. Обиженный человек – это человек, который не смог повзрослеть, а зрелость человеческая не зависит от возраста. Человеческая зрелость зависит от одного этого качества, от способности принимать ответственность. Есть маленькие дети, которые способны на себя ответственность принимать. Они взрослее, чем переростки, которые так этому не научились. Очень часто то же самое мы можем видеть в отношениях с духовным учителем. Когда человек, опять же, пытается переложить всю ответственность на него. Но духовный учитель это тот, кто учит нас принимать ответственность на себя. Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

_Из лекции Бхакти Вигьяны Говами_

Слушание

Бхакти начинается со слушания, и мы должны понять, что именно должно произойти в момент слушания. Нужно хорошо понимать, что у нас должна появиться склонность слушать, иначе говоря, мы должны стать достаточно смиренными.

В основном люди любят говорить сами, и в беседах они чаще перебивают собеседника, чтобы говорить самому. В этом обычно заключается смысл диалога. Для того чтобы слушать правильно, нужно обладать особым качеством, которое называется смирением. В 13 главе Бхагавад Гиты Кришна говорит, что знание начинается со смирения, со склонности или желания слушать. И Кришна здесь говорит, что чтобы произошло качественная трансформация личности, человек должен научиться слушать. Но часто вместо того, чтобы принять это, мы начинает критически это сравнивать со своим опытом. Это слушание 3-его сорта.

В «Катха-упанишад» говорится, что с помощью своей логики невозможно ничего понять, /в плане высших материй/, когда мы слушаем с позиции своего эго. Обычно это происходит, когда мы читаем. Почему Веды так настоятельно подчеркивают, что нужно слушать? Почему в течение тысячи лет Веды даже не записывались? Почему в законах Ману говорится, что тот, кто запишет Веды, будет гореть в аду. По одной очень простой и глубокой причине: когда мы читаем, мы сравниваем то, что мы прочли со своим опытом, мы пропускаем это через свой опыт, который относителен, и соответственно все, что мы можем извлечь из прочитанного, так или иначе, сопряжено с нашим несовершенным опытом.

Знание, которое мы получаем просто в процессе изучения книги будет относительным, и мы сможем извлечь оттуда только то, что мы уже на своем опыте реализовали. И то же самое происходит, когда мы слушаем, так сказать, на равных. Если мы пытаемся сразу же критически осмыслить что-то, то опять же в этом случае мы примем и услышим только то, что соответствует нашему опыту, а что не соответствует нашему опыту, наш ум отвергнет или вообще не воспримет.

И получается, что вроде бы мы слушаем, но многого мы не слышим, и также мы вроде бы читаем, видим перед собой буквы, но на опыте получается, что мы многого не видим и не понимаем, потому что стоит определенный фильтр, который не пускает внутрь нас что-то большее. И, в конце концов, мы остаемся самими собой, ничего качественно нового не происходит в процессе именно такого получения знаний. Это западный процесс получения знаний, основанный на том, что люди сидят и самостоятельно изучают учебники. Но знание, которое передается таким способом, по определению относительно.

Передать абсолютное знание таким образом невозможно, потому что абсолютное знание, это нечто в высшей степени непостижимое. Получить это знание можно, если слушать в определенном состоянии сознания, когда мы не ставим фильтры, а когда мы становимся поглотителями звука. И, конечно же, человек, который говорит, тоже должен обладать определенными качествами, он не должен думать, что он говорит сам.

Логика оставляет человека таким, какой он есть, она хороший инструмент, но она не приводит ни к каким качественным преобразованиям в его сознании. Но если мы предоставляем себя, как некий пустой сосуд, который мы позволяем наполнить трансцендентным звуком, тогда может произойти нечто удивительное. Один преданный рассказал мне историю, свой личный опыт общения со своим Духовным Учителем.

Однажды одна его духовная сестра, у которой были жуткие проблемы, /а когда нам рассказывают свои проблемы, мы волей-неволей приобщаемся к этим проблемам и погружаемся в них. Наш ум приобретает ту же самую проблематичную форму. Это неразрешимый клубок, из которого нет выхода/ попросила его, чтобы он рассказал их гуру, что у нее все плохо, и смысл послания был такой, что процесс не работает, Кришна не помогает и выхода нет. И этот преданный пошел на даршан в полной убежденности ее правоты. Он как мог, объяснил гуру ее проблему.

Духовный учитель посмотрел на него с необычайным состраданием и сказал: «Наверное, она не молится Богу». Он сказал только одну фразу, но в этот момент у этого преданного все перевернулось, хотя он тысячу раз слышал об этом, что нужно молиться Кришне, что нужно обращаться к Нему за помощью. Это была простая фраза, не содержащая много информации, но в душе этого преданного вдруг произошел переворот. Вдруг ему открылось понимание, что если человек будет молиться Богу, то все эти проблемы уйдут.

В «Катха-Упанишад» говорится, что пока человек пытается понять Бога сам, своими собственными усилиями, до тех пор, пока мы будем оставаться на этом уровне, мы ничего не поймем, просто потому что Бог слишком велик. Чтобы понять Бога, нужно позволить Ему войти в себя, и для этого нужно стать очень маленькими. Для этого как ничто лучше подходит слушание. Этот метод выведет нас за пределы логики материального бытия.

Мы начинаем слушать Харе Кришна, и для нас вначале это обыкновенный материальный звук, но в какой-то момент это Харе Кришна становится другим. В этот момент звук Харе Кришна уносит нас за пределы материального бытия, наш мир при этом невероятно расширяется, и мы начинаем чувствовать бездну, которую мы раньше не знали, и сердце наполняется чем-то необъяснимым. Это происходит в тот момент, когда мы становимся пустыми. Почему, как правило, не происходит этого чуда? Потому что наша голова забита всякой всячиной, она полная.

Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что молоко можно налить в стакан при условии, если он пустой. И почему любая духовная наука настаивает на этом принципе смирения? Потому что смирение - это способность почувствовать пустоту внутри. Смирение - это понимание того, что я маленький, я не очень умный, не очень великий, и в этот самый момент чудо может произойти. Именно поэтому Веды настаивают на том, что должен быть живой духовный учитель, потому что только в этом случае человек может почувствовать себя дураком. И что интересно в этом случае: человек терпит полное поражение, и при этом он счастлив. Это то самое чудо, которые должно произойти в миг общения с Духовным Учителем. Если мы поймем, что в этот момент с нами говорит Сам Кришна, тогда произойдет чудо.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Из лекции Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами:

Шрила Прабхупада заберёт нас с собой! Эту историю рассказал Атмататтва прабху. Одно время его служение заключалось в том, чтобы вдохновлять людей становиться почётными членами ИСККОН. В поисках подходящих кандидатов он перелистывал телефонный справочник, ориентируясь на бенгальские фамилии. Как-то он нашёл фамилию Гонгули и понял, что это бенгалец, который живёт в Америке. Атмататтва прабху позвонил ему, и этот человек с радостью отозвался, пригласив на встречу. Придя по указанному адресу, преданный понял, что у него нет никакой надежды выполнить служение. Он оказался в каком-то огромном офисе, где служащие только и делали, что посылали его от секретаря к секретарю, с этажа на этаж… Этот Гонгули был главой какой-то гигантской корпорации. Какие могут быть шансы для проповеди? Совершенно никаких! В лучшем случае - одна или две минуты на то, чтобы что-то рассказать этому Гонгули, и он, скорее всего, не дослушав, отошлёт восвояси. Руки опустились, но раз уж пришёл, надо попробовать... Атмататтва прабху дошёл до последнего секретаря, который располагался в роскошной приёмной перед роскошным кабинетом, и в назначенное время преданного пригласили войти. В кабинете шло важное совещание, но человек во главе стола неожиданно встал и сказал: "Тут у меня посетитель из Харе Кришна" и выставил всех подчиненных за дверь. Ужасно нервничая, переживая предстоящий провал, Атмататтва прабху разложил перед главой этой огромной корпорации книги Шрилы Прабхупады и стал поспешно говорить: "Это наш Гуру Махарадж, он весь мир сделал сознающим Кришну. Он Ваш земляк, тоже бенгалец, Вы должны гордиться тем, что Ваш соотечественник такое сделал... Станьте пожизненным членом нашего Общества...". К огромному удивлению преданного, этот важный Гонгули сказал: "Я стану вашим пожизненным членом и дам пожертвование, не волнуйтесь. Садитесь, пожалуйста, я хочу вам рассказать одну историю. На самом деле Вы меня абсолютно не убедили своей презентацией. Я согласился стать пожизненным членом вашего Общества не поэтому. Мой отец был другом Шрилы Прабхупады. Они учились в одном классе, дружили, любили играть в шахматы... Потом прошло много лет, дороги их разошлись... Мой отец как-то быстро состарился, гораздо раньше, чем ожидалось. Я тогда ещё учился в университете. И однажды мы узнали, что Бхактиведанта Свами – это тот самый Абхай Чаран Де, которого мы знали. Мой отец стал санскритским профессором, и ему как-то неловко было идти встречаться с Шрилой Прабхупадой. Я же решил сходить в храм на Альберт-роад. Так как я очень похож на своего отца, Шрила Прабхупада сразу увидел в моем лице знакомые черты. Он спросил, кто я. Я представился, и он сказал: "Ты – копия своего отца... А где отец, почему он не пришел с тобой?". Я не знал, что ответить. Вернувшись домой к отцу, я сказал: "Бхактиведанта Свами хочет видеть тебя". Отец очень засмущался, начал сетовать: "Кто я такой? Я падший человек, а он джагат гуру. Он проповедовал учение Гауранги Махапрабху по всему миру, а я в это время был обычным грихамедхи и ничего не сделал. Я не смогу показаться к нему на глаза. Мы начинали вместе, и он еще тогда говорил мне, что когда-нибудь я смогу ему помочь, а я ничего не сделал для него...". И мой отец стал плакать: "Скажи ему, что я болен. Я не приду к нему, скажи, что я болен!" На следующий день я снова пришёл в храм, и Шрила Прабхупада опять спросил: "Где твой отец? Я жду его". Я ответил, что он болен и поэтому не смог прийти. Тогда Шрила Прабхупада заявил: "Я сам к нему приду. Ждите меня". В тот же день, в сопровождении нескольких своих санньяси, он отправился к моему отцу. Как всегда в Калькутте, в Индии, если что-то случается, собирается огромная толпа зевак, все смотрят, кто там, что происходит. Шрила Прабхупада приехал в лимузине, с ним его американские ученики в шафране, с дандами... И все к моему отцу. А отцу действительно стало не по себе, он почувствовал себя плохо. Когда Шрила Прабхупада пришёл, отец страшно побледнел. Шрила Прабхупада стал ему говорить: "Что с тобой? Я ведь тебе говорил, что ты сможешь что-то сделать для нас. Давай, вставай, ведь ты знаешь санскрит, а моим ученикам нужно обучаться санскриту. Я заберу тебя с собой, мы вместе будем ездить по всему миру. Ты будешь учить санскриту, а я буду проповедовать. Давай, давай!" А отец просто плакал и смущенно твердил: "Нет-нет, я не смогу, я не смогу...". Но Шрила Прабхупада продолжал настаивать: "Ничего, поднимайся, вставай, я заберу тебя с собой". После этого Шрила Прабхупада уехал, мы все душевно распрощались с ним. Проводив его, я зашёл к своему отцу. Он посмотрел на меня и сказал: "Бхактиведанта Свами заберёт меня с собой". Потом он заплакал и в этот момент оставил тело… *** Эта история нам с вами тоже даёт надежду. Если мы будем как-то служить Шриле Прабхупаде, то он заберёт нас с собой. Он хочет только одного: чтобы мы хотя бы чуточку служили. Всё то, что он делал, каждое мгновение, каждый вздох, было направлено только на то, чтобы воодушевить нас, дать нам силы, чтобы мы могли идти по этому, далеко не простому, пути, где нас подстерегает множество трудностей, с которыми надо бороться. Шрила Прабхупада приехал, чтобы воодушевить нас, и он обещает: если мы сделаем хоть что-то, или даже если мы не сделаем ничего, но захотим что-то сделать для него, он заберёт нас с собой. Шрила Прабхупада заберёт нас с собой!

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> Из лекции Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами:


Спасибо большое за замечательную историю!

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Вопрос: Вы часто говорите, что надо учить шлоки. А какой правильный мотив для того, чтобы учить шлоки?

Ответ БВГМ: Мне надо будет контролировать себя, чтобы не посвятить этому целую лекцию. На самом деле шлоки живые. Шлоки могут проявлять милость по отношению к нам. Любой человек, который нашел вкус в изучении шлок, знает, что в какой-то момент, по мере того, как человек повторяет снова и снова одну и ту же шлоку, шлока вдруг раскрывается перед ним. По беспричинной милости вдруг какие-то пласты, глубина смысла раскрываетя и когда Шрила Прабхупада или ачарьи комментируют какие-то шлоки, диву даешься! Но на самом деле это их служение трансцендентному звуку. В шлоках заложена трансцендентная идея, трансцендентный образ Кришны, они живые, реально живые. Как в книге о Кришне описываются молитвы олицетворенных Вед. Олицетворенные Веды и Упанишады живые. Шлока живая. Мадана Мохан мне рассказывал однажды как в Кришна-Баларам Мандире он пришел на мангал-арати и там поют «Нама-киртан» Бхактивинода Тхакура, вибхавари шеша алока-правеша нидра чхари' утхо джива. Он говорит: «Вдруг, в какой-то момент, я как-то вошел в это настроение, в эти слова, во все остальное и в какой-то момент как водопад обрушился на меня. Я вдруг стал видеть, слышать как все связано друг с другом, все эти образы, всю эту цепочку, весь духовный мир, который раскрылся при этом».

На самом деле шлоки – это двери в духовный мир. Если человек, естественно осознанно, повторяет их, как-то проникается, знает смысл каждого слова, пытается медитировать на то, что там написано, они, по сути дела, становятся опорами для него. Он начинает понимать, шлоки становятся той основой, на которой все его сознание Кришны держится. Это как фундамент какого-нибудь здания, на сваях. Есть несколько свай опорных и все остальное держится на нем. Поэтому ни в коем случае нельзя пренебрегать этими вещами. Это подарок. Шрила Прабхупада с нами поделился этими ценностями. Есть потрясающие шлоки и, как любые стихи, те, кто нашел вкус к стихам ... На самом деле, вкус к стихам приходит не сразу. Даже к стихам на русском языке. Но там, я не знаю, может быть к стихам «Наша Таня громко плачет – уронила в речку мячик» или я не знаю к каким еще стихам, вкус, может быть, и сразу приходит, но стихи в этом-то и суть стихов, в том, что у них бездна смысла. Погружаясь в этот смысл, в настроение, человек, в сущности, получает доступ в духовный мир. Некоторые шлоки рисуют картину очень ясную и если помнить их, то можно увидеть эту картину. Самая прекрасня шлока из «Шримад-Бхагаватам», это пятая шлока из 21 главы десятой песни, из «Вену-гиты», где гопи, находясь в разлуке с Кришной, сидя у себя дома, видят картину, как Кришна приходит в лес со Своими друзьями:

бархапидам ната-вара-вапух карнайох карникарам бибхрад васах канака-капишам вайджаянтим ча малам рандхран венор адхара-судхайапурайан гопа-вриндаир
вриндаранйам сва-пада-раманам правишад гита-киртих

Чувствуете, да? Кришна входит в лес, Он играет на Своей флейте, Он вложил сладчайший нектар Своих губ в отверстия этой флейты, на Нем павлинье перо, желтые одежды, лотос, карникара, за ухо заложенный. Пастухи вокруг Него радуются, прыгают, поют славу, а Он входит – вриндаранйам сва-пада-раманам – в лес Вриндавана, украшенный Его стопами. Правишад гита-киртих – под пение Своей славы Он входит в лес.

В общем, короче говоря, шлоки ... Главное, что такое любовь? Кто-то задумывался? Любовь – это взаимный интерес: мне интересно узнать больше о Кришне, узнать что Он думает, что Он говорит, как Он думает и все это в Его шлоках, в шлоках, которые он Сам читает или в шлоках, которые о Нем говорят. Мне становится интересно это, чтобы у меня я как можно больше всего этого скопилось и по мере того, как мне становится интересно, Кришна становится интересен мне, хотите верьте, хотите нет – мы становимся интересны Кришне. Кришна начинает думать: «Ничего себе! В Кали-йугу, в городе Ростове-на-Дону, живет Мой преданный! Харибол! Работает кранавщиком! Чего только не бывает в этом мире!»

Эти шлоки приходят, Бхактивинода Тхакур объясняет секреты бхаджана (бхаджана-рахасйа значит секреты бхаджана) и Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакура Прабхупада объясняет как Бхактивинода Тхакур повторял джапу. Он читал какой-то стих и повторял джапу в настроении этого стиха. Этот стих, который содержит в себе сконцентрированное настроение или картину, переносился в Харе Кришна, потому что Харе Кришна может быть наполнена любым смыслом. Мы берем этот смысл из какой-то шлоки и повторяем Харе Кришна вместе с этой шлокой.

Поэтому шлоки – это один из самых могущественных инструментов наполнения себя мыслями о Кришне. Они – наши друзья, они иногда могут прийти к нам в какой-то неожиданный момент, в трудной ситуации, могут раскрыть перед нами какую-то картину, объяснить все. Так что, Харе Кришна, учите шлоки. Главное, что учить их очень легко, для этого ничего не нужно. Для этого нужно просто каждый день один раз повторять шлоку. За сорок дней вы ее выучите. Ничего не нужно – не нужно напрягаться, нужно знать значение слов, чтобы было понятно, напрягаться не нужно. Наверняка люди, которые слушают мои лекции, знают: аджану-ламбита-бхуджау канакава-датау. Выучили? Сорок раз послушали – все есть. Ровным счетом. Кто-то говорит: «Я не могу запоминать». Не надо запоминать – просто повторяйте и все будет с вами, все само войдет, они войдут внутрь и останутся навсегда с вами и в момент смерти вы будете повторять какую-нибудь шлоку:

кришна твадийа пада-панкаджа-панджарантам
тадйаива ме вишату манаса-раджа-хамсах

(БВГ, семинар "Встреча с Господом Шивой", л.6)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Величие Бхагавад-гиты (2.8-2.9) 4.12.2013

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Величие Бхагавад-гиты (2.10-2.13) 09.12.2013

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!

Хочу пригласить вас на лекции Гуру Махараджа в режиме реального времени. Вы сможете не только смотреть и слушать, но и задавать вопросы. Расписание лекций:  21 декабря в 15-00, 22 декабря  в 11-00 (время московское). Ссылка на видео https://vk.com/wall-6402414_3837.

Ваша слуга, Рупа Манджари д.д.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Стих Гуру Махараджа "Пойдемте же в город Кришны", записанный в аудио-формате под фоновую музыку
скачать: http://yadi.sk/d/lD1o4Cg6EYvXu

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.



----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*"Он придет"*

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

* Сложность сознания Кришны.
*
     Сознание Кришны  очень простая вещь. Правильно? Ешь, пей, веселись, танцуй, пой. И в конце концов, как говорил Шрила Прабхупада, так мы дотанцуем до Кришны. И Шрила Прабхупада часто говорил об этом. И естественно – это факт, сознание Кришны будучи самым естественным проявлением природы души это очень простая вещь, очень естественная вещь. Шрила Прабхупада – само олицетворение естественности, простоты и красоты сознания Кришны. 

  Но сознание Кришны также очень сложная вещь. И сложность сознания Кришны, слушайте очень внимательно, это важная вещь, которую я хотел вам сказать. Сложность сознания Кришны только в одном – в том, что у нас очень высокий идеал. И памятуя об этом идеале, держа перед глазами этот идеал, постоянно читая об этом идеале, мы постоянно болезненно осознаем свое несоответствие этому идеалу. Эта боль иногда превращается в отчаяние. Сложность сознания Кришны только в этом. Сложность сознания Кришны  в том, что сознание Кришны, к сожалению, может повергнуть человека в депрессию. 

             Шрила Прабхупада говорил: «Повторяйте Харе Кришна и будьте счастливы». И это факт. Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Но очень часто мы чувствуем абсолютно полную безнадежность этой попытки осознать Кришну. Тост, по-моему, такой был: «Выпьем за безнадежность наших усилий». Или что-то вроде этого. Не помню, давно последний раз поднимал тосты за что-нибудь. А-а-а спасибо, спасибо, именно за это мы с вами пьем чаранамриту, «за успех нашего безнадежного дела». Иногда действительно опускаются руки, человек чувствует некое отчаяние, безнадежность. И иногда мы это состояние безнадежности переносим в отношениях друг с другом тоже. Мы не только себя судим с точки зрения этого бесконечно высокого, подчас недосягаемого идеала, но мы начинаем других судить с точки зрения этого идеала. 

        И я заметил, что в нашем обществе можно найти примеры абсолютно безусловной любви – это несомненный факт. В нашем обществе можно найти примеры очень большой жестокости. Иногда чрезмерной жестокости. И причина этой жестокости в отношениях преданных друг с другом - как раз наличие этого идеала. С точки зрения очень высокого идеала мы начинаем судить друг друга и в результате этого мы усиливаем ощущение некой безнадежности друг в друге. Именно поэтому, именно потому что идеал так высок, и в каком-то смысле безнадежен… 

       И нам ни в коем случае нельзя снижать идеал. Есть люди, которые пытаются снизить идеал, чтобы было комфортнее внутри. Есть люди, которые пытаются приблизиться к идеалу, не стремясь в высоту, а принижая сам идеал. Такое тоже есть, к сожалению. Это ложная попытка. Но, действительно, чтобы утешить свое сердце, нам нужно постоянно сталкиваться с этими проявлениями милости в других преданных.  

        Шрила Рупа Госвами очень хорошо объясняет это в одном из замечательных стихов. Он говорит:  прачинанам бхаджанам  атулам душкарам шринвато ме.  Когда я слышу о бхаджане, который совершали великие  преданные прошлого прачинанам бхаджанам,  атулам  – несравненные, душкарам – очень сложно реализуемые, то нирашйана, в сердце моем утрачивается надежда. Аша значит надежда. Джвалати хридайам – сердце начинает гореть от безнадежности.  Нирашйана джвалати хридайам бхакти леша ласасья.  Почему? Потому что я хорошо понимаю, что в моем сердце есть всего лишь крупица бхакти, капля бхакти, тень бхакти бхакти леша. И даже этой тени нет. Я вижу, что меня в сердце ничего нет, нет никакой бхакти, ничто не может меня заставить совершать такой же бхаджан, и руки опускаются сами собой. Рупа Госвами это говорит. Что про нас тогда говорить? Но он сразу же добавляет вишвадричим агакхара тава каруна карунья вичим. Но когда одновременно с этим я вижу, как ты заливаешь всю вселенную волнами своей милости о агахара о убийца демона Агхи о убийца греха, о уничтожитель греха, о тот кто может забрать любой грех, когда я вижу как волны твоей милости с самого верха до самого низа обливают всех, начиная с самого верха от Господа Брахмы, то тогда аша биндукшитам - аша, значит надежда, я уже сказал бинда укшитам значит крошечная капля входит в мое сердце упетйантаре и вместе с этой надеждой я начинаю радоваться жизни. 

       Иначе говоря, что я хочу сейчас сказать, что наш бхаджан – это сочетание двух, на первый взгляд, не сочетаемых эмоций – эмоции безнадежности и абсолютно ни на чем не основанной надежды. Безнадежность от того, что я понимаю, что своими силами я ничего не сделаю. Надежда, основанная на том, что Кришна гораздо более милостив, чем все мои недостатки. Никакие мои недостатки, грехи, пороки не смогут перетянуть чашу Его милости, перевесить чашу Его милости. Если я положу на одну чашу весов Его милость, а на вторую чашу весов груду моих недостатков. Какая чаша перевесит? Милость Кришны. И в этом наша надежда. Аша биндукшитам мам упетйантаре. И нам с вами нужно говорить о высоком идеале. Но даже еще в большей степени нам нужно говорить о безграничности милости Кришны, о безграничности милости Духовного Учителя. 

       По отношению друг к другу нам нужно стараться  строить свои отношения на этом принципе милости, давая друг другу надежду. Наши отношения друг с другом должны быть основаны именно на этом: «Надежда у тебя есть,  потенциал у тебя есть. Ты прекрасен внутри, ты удивителен внутри. Кришна любит тебя, Кришна ждет тебя, Кришна хочет, чтобы ты вернулся. Кришна поможет преодолеть все препятствия, какие бы ни встретились на твоем духовном пути».   Иначе мы впадем в отчаяние. Это отчаяние, в конце концов, лишит нас какой бы то ни было энергии. Эффект отчаяния на нас, и поэтому он называется вишада  на санскрите. Вишада значит ви – сесть, вишада значит я сижу и ничего не делаю. Когда человек охвачен отчаянием, депрессией, он не может пошевелить рукой, у него нет никакого стимула на это. 

       Поэтому мы должны давать друг другу надежду. И самый лучщий способ научиться делать это – медитировать на это, как Шрила  Прабхупада  давал надежду, видя потенциал в людях, как Шрила Прабхупада вытаскивал этот потенциал. Как он как бы подносил зеркало к лицу человека, и в этом зеркале человек видел себя преображенным и прекрасным. Он видел себя не таким, как он есть, а таким, каким он может быть. Таким, каким он должен стать, таким, каким он обязательно станет, если будет идти по пути сознания Кришны.   

«Садху-санга» 28.09.2013,
фрагмент семинара «Уроки любви Шрилы Прабхупады»

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо! :namaste:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

пожалуйста  :sorry: 

Вот еще баллада "Торговка фруктами"

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*КАК СПРАВИТЬСЯ С ВОЖДЕЛЕНИЕМ
*
6 врагов, о которых мы постоянно говорим, на самом деле не 6. На самом деле враг только один – это вожделение. Оно принимает 6 разных форм, видов, и самое отвратительное, гадкое и мерзкое из этих видов – это матсарья. Матсарья – это злоба, зависть, когда мы причиняем боль другим и наслаждаемся этой болью. Сита спросила у Господа Рамачандры, как распознать человека, свободного от вожделения. Рамачандра сказал, что такой человек никогда не говорит о женщинах или объектах противоположного пола с точки зрения наслаждения; этот человек никогда не лжет; этот человек никогда не причиняет боли другим, не наказывает других без необходимости и не дает волю своей искаженной природе, которая базируется на каме. В нашем сердце океан вожделения, и если мы с решимостью начнем его вычерпывать, - Кришна нам поможет, также как воробьихе, которая хотела вычерпать океан, помог Гаруда.

Решимость – великая сила и она основана на интеллекте, на понимании того, что желания имеют чуждую природу, что желания придуманы. Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что мы должны понять, что все наши бесконечные желания придуманы нами. И все, что придумано нами, в сущности, не имеет никакого смысла. Человек живет в иллюзорном, придуманном мире и материальное счастье ложно, потому что оно основано на выдуманных нами символах, иллюзиях. Потом мы гоняемся за этими призраками, и когда мы их ловим, мы видим, что счастья никакого нет, и мы думаем, что нас снова обманули, но кто кого обманул? Мы постоянно обманываем себя сами. Есть настоящее счастье, но оно не основано на обладании временными, призрачными вещами этого мира.

Человек по-настоящему почувствует себя царем, когда он сможет победить чувства. Кришна говорит, что ничто не мешает нам победить свои чувства. Ничто, кроме вожделения. Эта сила иногда оказывается сильнее нас. Мы говорили, что все начинается с медитации на объекты чувств, мы можем прекратить общаться с объектами чувств, но медитация на них может оставаться еще долго. И если человек медитирует на объекты чувств и при этом не удовлетворяет их, его желания становится все сильнее и сильнее. Иногда преданные пытаются победить себя просто силой. Но Кришна говорит, что ничего нельзя добиться, если просто пытаться подавить в себе желание. Природа в высшей степени сильна. Если есть желание, и мы продолжаем на него медитировать, то оно станет сильнее. Мы можем пытаться морить голодом самскару, но она от этого станет только сильнее, почему? Потому что у нас остался вкус!!!
Шивананда Свами, великий йог, говорит, что когда тигр пробует человеческую кровь, то после этого он не может уже есть ничто другое, тигр становится людоедом. Также и ум: когда он узнал вкус секса, он уже не может остановиться, ему будет хотеться постоянно этого ощущения. Харе Кришна! Поэтому Рупа Госвами говорит, что вайрагья – это не состояние искусственного отречения, это естественное состояние, которое приходит в процессе духовной практики, когда высший вкус перекрывает низший, когда у человека в принципе нет никаких привязанностей, когда человек реально разрешил эти проблемы, ощущая духовный вкус.

Люди пытаются имитировать Рупу Госвами, Рагхунатху даса Госвами, но их нельзя имитировать. Давайте запомним с вами одну очень важную истину. Вайрагья в нашем случае не является методом духовной жизни. Вайрагья – это не наша практика, ки-джай! Мы не пытаемся достичь чего-то с помощью искусственного отречения, но мы пытаемся реально, сознательно обрести высший вкус. И сегодня мы поговорим о том, как его обрести.

По сути дела, почему вожделение такое сильное? Почему мы так сильно хотим есть или наслаждать другие свои чувства? Потому что, в конечном счете, все это ассоциируется в нашем сознании с любовью. Человек путает секс с любовью, пищу – с любовью. Люди, неудачники, и у которых много проблем, начинают много есть, обычно толстые люди очень несчастны. В Америке много толстых несчастных людей. Реально людям не хватает любви, и как ее обрести – большой секрет. На самом деле он известен всем, и Рагхунатха дас Госвами открывает нам этот секрет. Наше сердце мучается от недостатка любви, но к счастью наш ум является зеркалом, которое обладает способностью отражать. Если у нас нет любви, то, как мы можем ее обрести? Мы можем отразить чужую любовь и почувствовать отблеск этой любви. Совет, который дает Рагхунатха дас Госвами заключается именно в этом: «Если вожделение одолело тебя, подойди к человеку, у которого в сердце есть любовь, и ты почувствуешь то же, и вожделение убежит с ужасом и воплями».

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Новогоднее обращение Шрилы Бхактивигьяны Госвами Махараджа
*
Дорогие вайшнавы российского Общества сознания Кришны!

Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны! Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Шрила Прабхупада принес нам удивительное учение Господа Чайтаньи, которое открыло нам глаза на многое, что происходит в этом сложном мире, где люди сражаются за влияние и власть, и на то, что происходит в нашем собственном сердце.

Минувший год был трудным для всей Земли. Но принесет ли нам облегчение и год следующий? Ведь человечество по-прежнему раздирают конфликты, а попытки установить мир во всем мире, хоть и предпринимаются, все же не дают желаемого результата. Взять хотя бы противоречия между Западом и Востоком, которые углубляются, усиливая вражду между людьми.

Вайшнавы, благодаря Шриле Прабхупаде, открывшему нам древнее учение Вед, могут видеть природу всех этих конфликтов. Они знают, что раздоры будут продолжаться до тех пор, пока люди не искоренят в себе зависть и жадность, а это возможно только благодаря чистому преданному служению Богу.

Единственно такой и должна быть формула мира - как для тех, кто знает о своей духовной природе, так и вообще для всех людей на всей планете и для всех живых существ во всей Вселенной.

Шрила Прабхупада руководствовался в своей проповеди принципом, который сделал его наставления актуальными и востребованными - любые материальные проблемы следует решать с помощью духовного знания.

Мы, как последователи Шрилы Прабхупады, никогда не должны забывать о том, что он пришел для спасения всех людей. Он пришел для того, чтобы исцелить нас от болезни невежества, чтобы помочь людям справиться со всеми их проблемами, которые и без того с каждым днем становятся все запутанней.

Мы, будучи вайшнавами, вдохновлены примером Шрилы Прабхупады. И наши трудности все же не означают безысходности. Что сейчас главное для нас, последователей Шрилы Прабхупады? Несмотря на любые препятствия, мы должны стремиться к сплочению, как этого хотел сам Прабхупада. Сплотившись, мы станем сильнее, и люди смогут услышать нас и прислушаться к голосу мудрости духовного наследия.

Нам не нужны какие-то амбициозные планы. Единственно, чего мы хотим, так это достучаться до сердец тех людей, которые искренне ищут решения проблем - своих и человечества.

Искренне желаю всем нам стать в Новом году ближе друг к другу, развить в себе глубокое непритворное уважение к каждому вайшнаву, попытаться понять и по-достоинству оценить то, что делают другие. Сплотившись таким образом, на уровне сердца, мы сможем более последовательно очищать свое сознание и свой ум в стремлении к Верховному Богу-личности, к Господу Кришне. Сплотившись, мы сможем помочь большему числу людей избавиться от невежества как главной болезни всего человечества.

Пусть наша жизнь в Новом году будет наполнена ежедневным трудом по очищению наших сердец и трудом по утверждению миссии Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху и Шрилы Прабхупады. Если мы почувствуем поддержку друг друга и раскроем свои сердца навстречу друг другу, то тогда наверняка сможем достучаться и до сердец других честных и думающих людей.

Спасибо вам большое!

Ваш слуга Бхактивигьяна Госвами

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*О волгоградской драме*

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*О духовном решении острых социальных проблем
*

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Прямые трансляции ретрита в Екатеринбурге с участием Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами с 2 по 6 января!
Расписание трансляций (московское время):
2 января 16:00 Торжественное открытие и настройка на ретрит
3, 4 января 6:00 Шримад Бхагаватам
8:30-10:00 1-й блок лекций
10:15-11:45 2-й блок лекций
15:00-17:00 3-й блок лекций (лекции Госвами Махараджа)
18:00 Киртан 
http://vedamedia.ru/live/ekb/

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Видео ретрита в Екатеринбурге со всеми лекциями можно посмотреть по следующей ссылке: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6KS...wpD5A9Q/videos

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Интернет-ресурсы Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами и учеников*

*Сайты: 
*Сайт и форум http://www.saranagati.ru/
Студия http://goswami.ru/
Фолио http://folio.goswami.ru/

*Групы в соцсетях:*
Вконтакте http://vk.com/bvgoswami
http://vk.com/bvgstudio
Фэйсбук https://www.facebook.com/groups/bvg108/

*Каналы на Ютуб:*
http://www.youtube.com/user/BVGStudio
http://www.youtube.com/user/leonova1000
http://www.youtube.com/user/ygadayktoeto

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Важная информация для кандидатов в ученики* (2011 г.)

Дорогие вайшнавы, примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны и благословения.

После долгих размышлений я решил ввести дополнительные правила для тех, кто хочет получить у меня посвящение. В конечном счете, мне хотелось бы сократить количество учеников, за которых я официально принимаю ответственность. В то же самое время, мне не представляется сейчас возможным полностью прекратить принимать новых учеников. Я вижу много искренних людей, которые стремятся служить миссии Шрилы Прабхупады и, как слуга Шрилы Прабхупады и своего духовного учителя, я готов помогать им в этом. В то же самое время, мне хотелось бы сохранить личностные отношения с теми, кто получил у меня посвящение, и не превращать эту процедуру в простую формальность. Уже сейчас мне очень сложно отвечать на все письма, хотя я по-прежнему стараюсь, но физически не успеваю это делать. Какие-то письма остаются без ответа, и это, само по себе, не очень хорошо. В связи с этим, я пытаюсь сделать какие-то шаги, которые помогут мне лучше исполнять свои обязанности.

Первое: им нужно стараться развивать отношения с руководителями миссии на местах, которые, в конечном счете, помогут им занять свою энергию и время в продуктивном служении миссии, в продуктивном служении Кришне, и таким образом развиваться. Живые отношения с руководителями миссии также дадут им возможность яснее понимать волю и желание Шрилы Прабхупады, книги Шрилы Прабхупады.

Второе: я постоянно объясняю всем своим ученикам, что там, где существует система наставников, они должны включаться в эту систему наставников независимо от того, является наставник их духовным братом или сестрой или нет, и получать помощь от наставников.

Третье: одновременно с этим я пытаюсь сформировать систему координаторов учеников, которая ни коим образом не должна подменять ни существующую систему ИСККОН, ни существующую систему наставников. Смысл этой системы координаторов только в том, чтобы старшие ученики, которые уже чувствуют персональную ответственность за своих духовных братьев и сестер, могли бы регулярно писать мне отчеты об их практике, сообщать о каких-то трудностях. Потому что все мы знаем, что иногда человеку в момент трудностей сложно написать и обратиться к духовному учителю, и кто-то со стороны может помочь, подсказать и сообщить мне об этом. Иначе говоря, в выполнении своего служения тем вайшнавам, которое получают и получили у меня посвящение, я очень сильно завишу от помощи других вайшнавов. Поэтому первое условие для всех тех вайшнавов, которые хотят получить у меня посвящение, быть способными принимать эту помощь.

Очень часто люди пытаются наладить прямой контакт только с духовным учителем, доверяют только духовному учителю, не признают всех остальных. К сожалению, я с самого начала должен сказать, что я не смогу принимать людей с таким настроением. Шрила Прабхупада перед уходом сказал, что наша любовь к нему проявится в том, насколько мы сможем сотрудничать друг с другом. Поэтому, я снова и снова настаиваю в своих лекциях, беседах с учениками, в ответах на вопросы на том, что они должны стараться включаться в жизнь общества и понимать, что их духовный прогресс зависит не только от отношений с духовным учителем, но также и от отношений с другими вайшнавами, от их способности реально служить на месте миссии Шрилы Прабхупады, служить вайшнавам, которые находятся рядом с ними. Мой Гуру Махарадж доказал эту истину, создав общину вайшнавов в Бомбее, на Чоупатии, где главным принципом является служение вайшнавам, основанное на смирении и терпении в соответствии с третьим стихом «Шикшаштаки». Итак, это первое очень важное и существенное требование для всех тех, кто хочет обратиться ко мне за помощью. И, если по той или иной причине, человек не чувствует себя способным плодотворно включаться в общество ИСККОН, в его жизнь, ставить себя в зависимость от наставлений других людей, а не только от наставлений духовного учителя, то я смиренно прошу всех таких людей поискать какого-то другого духовного учителя в пределах ИСККОН, который сможет удовлетворить их потребность в духовных наставлениях в той форме, в какой они этого хотят.

И второе условие, которое мне хотелось бы заранее выполнить, прежде чем человек станет моим учеником, это убедиться в осознанности выбора ученика, в том, что он действительно хочет прогрессировать и не будет довольствоваться какими-то формальными механическими отношениями. И самое ценное качество людей, вступающих на путь бхакти-йоги, это их способность меняться, способность по-настоящему осознанно относиться к тому, что они делают, а не просто выполнять какие-то правила и ритуалы, принятые в нашем обществе. Я не чувствую себя в силах помогать людям, которые просто хотят социализироваться в обществе, получив индийское имя и остановившись на этом в своем развитии. Мне меньше всего хотелось бы, чтобы ученики получали посвящение потому, что это модно, потому что так делают все остальные. Главная цель нашего общества - помочь людям в их духовном развитии. Только для этого лидеры этого общества тратят очень много сил и времени на то, чтобы поддерживать наше общество во враждебной среде. Но смысл всего этого только в том, чтобы помочь духовному прогрессу людей.

Поэтому другая часть новых условий связана с проверкой искренности желания человека духовно развиваться, его осознанности. Ради этого мы просим человека прослушать какие-то курсы, написать эссе или сочинение на какую-то тему, чтобы можно было понять, насколько человек освоил материал этих курсов. Ведическая культура должна научить людей мыслить самостоятельно и критически. Критически не в смысле критики, а в смысле того, что они способны понимать истину, отличать истину от лжи. Именно поэтому ведические писания составлены часто в виде вопросов и ответов, вопросов ученика к учителю. «Бхагавад-гита» также представляет собой такой диалог. Иначе говоря, смысл второй части этих новых условий, когда человек должен прослушать какие-то курсы, ответить на вопросы по этим курсам и изложить их смысл, в том, чтобы понять, насколько человек искренний и насколько критически он относится к услышанному материалу, насколько он способен усвоить его, освоить его творчески и применять в своей жизни.

И эти два предварительных условия нужно будет выполнить прежде, чем человек получит пранама-мантру. Я знаю некоторых учителей, которые сначала разрешают людям повторять пранама-мантру, потом в течение долгого времени не дают посвящения или даже, в конце концов, отказывают им в посвящении. На мой взгляд, это не совсем справедливо, потому что пранама-мантра хотя и означает предварительные отношения, но уже достаточно четко выражает намерения и учителя, и ученика эти отношения развивать и углублять. Поэтому мне хотелось бы, чтобы мы поняли, сможем ли мы действительно находиться в глубоких настоящих отношения учителя и ученика до того, как человек получит прнама-мантру. Все эти правила, безусловно, усложняют процедуру получения пранама-мантры и увеличивают срок ожидания.

На данный момент я прошу, чтобы люди, перед тем как они получат посвящение, повторяли 16 кругов маха-мантры как минимум три года. В течение этих трех лет человек может вполне соблюсти все эти условия и получить пранама-мантру. И, если он в течение трех лет повторяет маха-мантру Харе Кришна и хотя бы один год повторяет пранама-мантру, получив ее должным образом, пройдя через все эти испытания, то по истечении трех летнего срока такой человек сможет получить посвящение.

Еще раз - я делаю все это только для того, чтобы помочь вам на духовном пути и более эффективно использовать ту ограниченную энергию, которая есть у меня, в служении миссии Шрилы Прабхупады.

Спасибо большое за понимание.

Ваш слуга, Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами.

Первоисточник: http://www.goswami.ru/?chapter_id=522

Дополнительный тест для кандидатов в ученики: http://www.goswami.ru/test/

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Причина разделения людей*

Я говорил об этом на последних лекциях по Бхагавад-гите много, и хотел чуть более подробно остановиться на этой теме, на том, что часто разделяет преданных в нашем обществе, да и не только в нашем обществе. 

Мы можем видеть, как поначалу тонкая, впоследствии принимающая грубые формы, вражда, проникает в наше общество. И люди с неприязнью, с недоверием начинают относиться друг к другу, подозревают друг друга. Если пытаться разбираться во всём этом, мы увидим, что часто под этим либо совсем нет никаких оснований, либо основания далеко не пропорциональные той вражде, которая возникла между людьми. 

Буквально вчера я разговаривал с одним человеком с просьбой помирить преданных. И он говорит: «А я вообще не понимаю, из-за чего они поссорились». Причин-то никаких нет особенно. Но при этом каждый из них накручивает себя и в его глазах эти причины разрастаются до вселенских масштабов, каждый считает друг друга воплощением вселенского зла, демоном, который пришёл разрушить ИСККОН до основания. И всё, просто невозможно уже, теперь решить это можно только с помощью следующей войны между полубогами и демонами. Тогда один победит, другой будет поражён. 

И если попытаться вышелушить оттуда какое-то рациональное зерно, то окажется что это рациональное зерно, оно может и есть, но оно, ещё раз, оно не пропорционально маленькое по сравнению с тем, как все разрослось в нашем собственном сознании. И мы, конечно же, знаем ответ на вопрос, почему это возникает. В конечном счёте, в основе всех таких ссор лежит зависть, матсарья. Это некое незаметное семечко, которое дремлет в сердце каждого из нас и ждёт подходящего момента, чтобы прорасти. Мы ждём только повода для того, чтобы какая-то естественная зависть, тот самый первородный грех, который есть в сердце обусловленных живых существ, дал свои всходы, и, в конце концов, свои печальные плоды. 

Зависть разрушает этот мир, разрушает всё в этом мире. Зависть – то, что уничтожает нас изнутри. Мы должны очень хорошо понимать, что любовь к Богу останется для нас теорией до тех пор, пока зависть не уйдёт полностью из сердца. Парамо нирматсаранам сатам. Нирматсарья, или отсутствие зависти это состояние чистого сердца, в котором может реально проявиться любовь к Богу. 

И мне хотелось обратить ваше внимание на то, в какие одежды эта зависть рядится очень часто в обществе преданных и также в обществе обычных людей. Потому что очень часто эта зависть в нашем сознании оправдывается наличием неких идеологических разногласий. Если мы совсем честно и откровенно заглянем в своё сердце, то мы поймём, что идеология тут ни при чём. Мы поймём, что вот ну просто я завидую и всё. Но редко кому удаётся глубоко заглянуть в своё сердце. И очень часто, сплошь и рядом, практически мы видим как вражда в обществе преданных и в обществе каких-то других религиозных людей, или между сообществами разных религиозных людей, принимает идеологический ход. Мне вспомнилось эти самые тупоконечные и остроконечные люди из романа Джонатана Свифта про Гулливера, которые очень сильно ссорились друг с другом, просто потому, что один считал, что яйцо нужно разбивать с острого конца, а другой уверен, что яйцо нужно разбивать с другого конца. Мы с вами знаем, что яйцо не нужно разбивать ни с того, ни с другого конца – вполне можем составить третью партию. 

Если спросить у обычных людей, католиков и православных, чем католичество отличается от православия, то я уверен, что большая часть людей не назовет ни одного существенного отличия, но, тем не менее, православные полностью убеждены в том, что католики будут гореть в аду, а католики ни сколько не сомневаются в том же по отношению к православным. 

И очень скоро наше общество тоже разделится на тех, кто поёт «Рамо» и тех, кто поёт «Рама» и будет множество других причин для раскола, развода, разобщенности. И за этим за всем стоит безусловно зависть. Но каким образом зависть превращается в идеологические различия, это любопытный механизм, который мы должны хорошо ощущать в самом себе. 

Идеология у нас есть, у нас есть священные положения нашей веры, наше кредо. Наши ачарьи формулировали их. Бхактивинода Тхакур написал «Даша-мула-таттву», Шринатх Чакраварти написал “арадхйо бхагаван враджеша-танаяс тад-дхама вриндаванам…» («Чайтанья-манджуша», комментарий на Шримад Бхагаватам), чтобы вкратце изложить положения нашей идеологии и нашей философии. Но очень важно, чтобы мы понимали и чтобы мы не путали между собой философию и идеологию в какой-то её формулировке с более существенными вещами. Философия очень важна и мы должны быть очень чётко убеждены в своей философии, мы должны её защищать, но при этом нельзя позволять, чтобы эта философия становилась между человеком и человеком. 

И великие ачарьи, такие как Шрила Прабхупада, когда приходят сюда, они приносят, безусловно, философию, существенные фундаментальные положения, которые составляют основу нашего мировоззрения. Но вместе с этим они приносят сюда нечто гораздо более важное - они приносят настроение. И Шрила Прабхупада учит нас не только тем, что он формулирует какие-то философские положения, но он учит нас также тем, как он общается с другими людьми, тем как он взаимодействует с другими людьми и тем, как он с одной стороны очень строго следуя какой-то философии, тем не менее не позволяет этой философией становиться между ним и другим человеком. 

Есть любопытный эпизод, который в своё время меня очень поразил. Потому что мы, будучи начинающими преданными, будем склонны предавать чрезмерное значение каким-то, скажем так, идеологическим мелочам. Подчас мелочам. Когда некая мелочь становится принципом, это очень плохо. И более того, когда даже существенные вещи начинают или мешают нам видеть в другом человеке человека или душу, принадлежащую Кришне, это ещё хуже. 

В своё время в самом начале, когда я только переводил «Прабхупада-лиламриту», меня поразил один эпизод. Шрила Прабхупада, вместе с Киртананандой, с одним из первых своих учеников вернулся в Индию после проповеди в Америке первый раз, и он поселился в Дели в храме Радхи-Кришны на Чипивади, где он жил до своего отъезда. И однажды туда пришёл некий джентльмен, и они провели какое-то достаточно долгое время со Шрилой Прабхупадой в беседе о чём-то. Когда он ушёл, Киртанананда, тогда ещё не Свами, спросил у Шрилы Прабхупады: «Это кто был?», имея в виду: «Что это за преданный такой, с кем Вы так много общались?». Шрила Прабхупада сказал: «Это был мой друг». Киртанананда был поставлен полностью в тупик, он не мог понять: как это так, что это значит, как это нужно понимать, что это за друг? И он переспросил: «Кто же это был? Расскажите мне, кто он был, кто он, он преданный, не преданный?». Шрила Прабхупада на него строго посмотрел и сказал: «Это был мой друг». Всё. И отрезал на этом. 

И он учил нас на этом примере, на многих других примерах о том, что да, у нас есть наша философия, наша идеология, которой мы следуем. При этом от того, что другой человек не следует какой-то философии и идеологии это ещё не значит, что мы обязательно должны смотреть на него не то, что с подозрением, а просто ставить между ним и собой непробиваемую стену, забывать о том, что он тоже душа, частица Бога. 

Шрила Прабхупада вместе с нашими ачарьями принёс не только философию. Они принесли нам удивительную философию, которая поможет нам выстроить правильно свою жизнь, поможет нам, в конце концов, достичь цели нашей жизни, поможет нам сформировать свою практику, даст нам силы – это очень важная вещь. Одновременно с этим они принесли настроение. Настроение, которое принёс Шрила Прабхупада, было, безусловно, настроение сострадания ко всем живым существам.

Даршан с учениками 15.12.2013г., Москва

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.



----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> *Причина разделения людей*
> 
> И очень скоро наше общество тоже разделится на тех, кто поёт «Рамо» и тех, кто поёт «Рама»


Интересно знать,кто это развил такое понимание.что идет конфронтация между Рама и Рамо.Была попытка смиренного вопрошания.или,ели уж так хотите.диспута.Но ни как не конфронтации.а тем более разделения людей в нашем движении.Категорически против такой постановки вопроса!!! Тем более автором было признано ,наоборот,желание узнать о ситуации более подробно у настоящих пандитов (Хотелось бы получить грамотный и подробный ответ на нее от настоящих пандитов, к которым себя не отношу http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post114815 ).Или сработал эффект испорченного телефона?

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Уважаемый Юдхиштхиранатх прабху, простите, если вас это как-то задело. На самом деле никто не имел ввиду вас лично. Это повсеместная проблема акцентирования на каких-то деталях, а не на общих целях. Почему вы приняли это на свой счет? В нашей ятре какое-то время был на этой почве серьезный конфликт между харинамщиками вплоть до того, что одну из сторон не допускали петь киртаны. А в результате один из них ушел в Гаудия-матх, а второй -  депрессию, так что никому это не помогло в духовной жизни. 
Махарадж ставит тут акцент на человеческих отношениях, а не на том кто прав или не прав.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*О КАЛИ ЙУГЕ
*
В 12 песне Шримад Бхагаватам объясняется, что Кали Йуга начинается с того, что деньги становятся критерием всего. Заметили, как Кали Йуга уже утвердилась в этом веке? Там говорится, что деньги становятся критерием знатности. Кто самый знатный в этом веке? Богатый. Не те люди, у которых благородное происхождение, благородное воспитание, самые знатные – богатые. В это век самыми умными становятся кто? Богатые. Кого люди считают умным? Того, у кого много денег в кармане. В этот век самыми красивыми становятся кто? Богатые. Критерием всего в этот век являются деньги. 

Это на самом деле является определением Кали Йуги. С этого начинается Кали Йуга. И Шримад Бхагаватам начинает описание Кали Йуги с двух вещей, двух признаков. Первый признак Кали Йуги, это то, что критерием всего, критерием богатства, славы, красоты, отречения, являются деньги. Так? В Шримад Бхагаватам написано, что самые богатые люди в Кали Йугу это санньяси. (смех). Что даже отречение и степень отрешенности измеряется тем, сколько у человека денег. Это первый признак Кали Йуги, первый признак того, каким образом разлагающее влияние, когда происходит подмена ценностей, когда деньги становятся главной ценностью, то из сердца уходит все. Люди забывают о любви, забывают, что они родились для того, чтобы испытать нечто высшее, а не просто радоваться тому, что у них толстый бумажник. Это то, с чего начинается разложение, деградация, осквернение сердца человека. 

И дальше, в Шримад Бхагаватам говорится, что другой признак Кали Йуги, это то, что люди начинают сходиться друг с другом и образовывать семьи просто на основании сексуального притяжения. Просто на основании того, что они внешне привязаны друг к другу. Это две вещи, из которых Кали начинает разворачиваться в этот век. Люди забыли о том, каким образом правильно строить семейную жизнь, как в семейной жизни любить, и любовь подменяется сексом, точно так же как в Кали Йуги высшие ценности подменяются деньгами. Деньги становятся главной ценностью точно так же другая, главная ценность – ценность любви в семье – ценность служения друг другу, ценность того, что люди жертвуют друг ради друга. А это - смысл человеческой жизни. 

Человек рождается для того, чтобы жертвовать, для того, чтоб отдавать. Когда эта ценность подменяется сексуальным притяжением, Кали Йуга начинает торжествовать. Все остальное идет из этого. В Шримад Бхагаватам полторы главы посвящено тому, чтоб описать ужасы Кали Йуги, там говорится о многих других вещах. О том, что люди будут бежать от налогов непонятно куда – в горы, в леса, скрываться. Что растения станут маленькими, что коровы будут приносить столько же молока, сколько козы, а козы вообще перестанут доиться. Что люди будут убивать детей во чревах. Что будут повсюду взяточники плодиться. И много других вещей. Но на самом деле Кали Йуга начинается с этих двух вещей. Кали Йуга начинается с того, что люди забывают основное предназначение человеческой жизни – жертвенность. Желание отдать. И тогда Кали Йуга полностью утверждается в сердцах людей.

(Москва 30.06.2007, ЧЧ Ади Лила 3.40)

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Уважаемый Юдхиштхиранатх прабху, простите, если вас это как-то задело. На самом деле никто не имел ввиду вас лично. Это повсеместная проблема акцентирования на каких-то деталях, а не на общих целях. Почему вы приняли это на свой счет? В нашей ятре какое-то время был на этой почве серьезный конфликт между харинамщиками вплоть до того, что одну из сторон не допускали петь киртаны. А в результате один из них ушел в Гаудия-матх, а второй -  депрессию, так что никому это не помогло в духовной жизни. 
> Махарадж ставит тут акцент на человеческих отношениях, а не на том кто прав или не прав.



Подмена главного, акцент на деталях и цепляние за слова это удел обманщиков. :diablo: 
Дорогие преданные организуйте свои проэкты в пределах нашего общества, если кто-то из зависти мешает вам! :help:  :pandit: 
Это говорит вам ,,инакомыслящий,, более чем двадцати лет пребывания в ИСККОН! :cry:  :swoon:  :kirtan: 
Мобильный спецназ Шрилы Прабхупады готов защитить вас! :cool:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Дорогие преданные!

В связи с повышением цен на смс рассылку, мы предлагаем Вам возможность получать цитаты Гуру Махараджа на Ваш e-mail вместо смс. Рассылка на e-mail открывает возможность русскоязычным преданным, живущим в любой точке мира (не только в России), получать рассылку цитат Гуру Махараджа!
Подписаться на рассылку вы можете на сайте http://vioms.ru или прислав заявку с текстом "цитаты BVG" на e-mail: tsytaty@vioms.ru или anantadev.vioms@vioms.ru

Если у Вас есть вдохновляющие цитаты Гуру Махараджа, можете присылать их нам, мы обязательно поставим их в рассылку!
Ваши слуги, команда ВИОМС

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Курс изучения санскрита

2 мая 2014 года, в благоприятный день Акшая Тритья, Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махараджа начинает курс обучения санскриту. Приглашаем учеников, желающих изучить санскрит, в группу дистанционного обучения. 

Подробности о курсе мы опубликуем в апреле. 

Регистрация на курс открыта до 1 мая 2014 года. Чтобы зарегистрироваться в группу изучения, пройдите по ссылке ниже. Просим координаторов учеников сообщить эту информацию ученикам в своих регионах. 

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/11Sfm74_YmbseTbhaQx0d..

Ваши слуги, актив учеников

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Харе Кришна дорогие Вайшнавы!
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

С огромной радостью представляю Вам расписание проповеди и ретритов Гуру Махараджа. Это не полный список, но в нем основные мероприятия. Возможны еще изменения дат, но в общем расписание утверждено. Можете планировать свои отпуска и поездки уже сейчас. 

Курс лекций по 12-ти лесам Враджа. Вриндаван - 19-30 марта
Ретрит в Израиле - 24-26 апреля
Ретрит актива учеников. Анапа (участие по приглашению) - 21-25 мая
Ретрит в Германии - 4-8 июня
Ретрит в Ростове (фестиваль общины) 27-30 июня
Алтайский фестиваль - 13-17 июля
Ретрит в Азии - начало августа
Вйаса-пуджа Гуру Махараджа в Москве - 22 августа
Ретрит учеников в Украине - 23-31 августа 
Фестиваль Садху-санга в Анапе - 5-12 сентября
Фестиваль Бхакти-сангама в Евпатории 16-22 сентября
Ретрит в Литве - конец сентября
Ретрит актива учеников (лидеров, проповедников, наставников) в Индии (по приглашению) - картика.

Ваш слуга, координатор актива учеников, Варшана дас

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Лекция на слете бхакти-врикш 02.02.14г.

----------


## Александр-69

Вот здесь махарадж будет http://www.blagoda.com/category/tag/Рами_Блект.html

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.



----------


## Махабхарата дас

ПРЕСТУПЛЕНИЕ ПРОТИВ БХАКТИ. 
Сведя роль учителя в жизни ученика к исполнению формального обряда посвящения "от имени Шрилы Прабхупады" 
(кто, интересно, при этом принимает грехи "ученика" 
- тоже Шрила Прабхупада?), 
они благополучно преодолели существенное отличие бхакти-йоги от так называемых традиционных религий, где к священнослужителям, как правило, не предъявляется особенно высоких требований 
("Делай, как мулла говорит, но не делай, как он делает").

Во времена Блаженного Августина, человека в высшей степени достойного и чистого, разгорелся спор между ним и последователями епископа Доната. 
Донатисты утверждали, что священник должен быть предельно чист, иначе он не сможет служить посредником, через которого на его духовного сына проливается милость Бога. 
Августин же, боровшийся с этой "опасной ересью", доказывал абсолютность Божьей благодати 
- мол де, она может пролиться на кого угодно, через кого угодно - особых требований к священнослужителям предъявлять не следует, 
им достаточно совершать таинства, все остальное сделает Сам Бог (Христос). 
Победили, как и следовало ожидать, более либеральные последователи Августина, и победа эта со временем выхолостила самую суть духовной науки и уничтожила всю систему духовной преемственности 
(його наштах парантапа). 
Памятуя об этом уроке истории, я не удивлюсь, 
если в каком-то будущем теория ритвиков возобладает. 
Хотелось бы только одного - чтобы это произошло не на моих глазах 
и чтобы я сам не имел никакого отношения к этому преступлению против бхакти.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Обращение Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами к ученикам в Россие и Украине
*
Харе Кришна!
Дорогие ученики,

Пожалуйста, примите мои поклоны! Cлава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Сейчас я нахожусь в Маяпуре. Только что кончились напряженные заседания Джи-би-си,  но, несмотря на занятость, все это время я с тревогой и волнением следил за событиями на Украине. Сердце мое обливается кровью оттого, что конфликт с каждым днем разрастается и в него втягиваются все новые и новые люди. Снежный ком растет, и последствия становятся все менее предсказуемыми. Голоса людей, которые разжигают вражду с обеих сторон, все более и более слышны, заглушая голос разума и зачастую голос совести. Сейчас любой разумный человек должен стараться сделать все, что в его силах, чтобы остановить еще не объявленную, но уже начавшуюся войну, и, прежде всего, войну в своем сердце.

Всеуничтожающая энергия ненависти и вражды, которая витает сейчас в воздухе, уносит человеческие жизни, но самое главное - она разрушает в нашем сердце то, ради чего живет человек, - любовь. И это страшнее всего. Человек жив только любовью или хотя бы надеждой на любовь, лишиться возможности обрести любовь - все равно, что умереть.

Мы знаем, что век, в который мы живем, Кали-юга, называется временем вражды и лицемерия. Мы много раз слышали об этом, но сегодняшние события показывают насколько глубоко век Кали проник в нашу жизнь. Сначала в сердце человека проникает тонкая или грубая Кали, и эта ложь порождает в нем ненависть и вражду. Однако нужно помнить, что мы прежде всего вайшнавы, а это значит, что мы должны стараться не подпадать под влияние враждебности и не позволять лживой пропаганде века Кали отравить нашу духовную жизнь, лишить нас духовного разума и спровоцировать на оскорбления.

Нужно понимать, что в этом конфликте участвует (прямо или косвенно)несколько стран, и масс-медиа являются не менее сильным оружием, чем автоматы и танки. Пожалуйста, не позволяйте средствам массовой информации (с той или другой стороны) формировать свое мировоззрение. Помните о том, что высший закон - это не конституция какой-то страны, не чьи-то заявления или соглашения. Высший закон - это закон любви и служения, милосердия и сострадания.

Это не значит, что мы должны придерживаться философии "моя хата с краю", но ни в коем случае нельзя позволить, чтобы мы стали актером, играющим в очередной дурной пьесе, поставленной Кали. Сейчас мы можем видеть, как близкие друзья становятся непримиримыми врагами, как люди переносят свое отношение к действиям государства на простых людей, своих братьев и сестер. Но, пожалуйста, помните, что самая большая ценность, которая есть у нас - это семья вайшнавов, семья Шрилы Прабхупады, напомнившего нам о том, что все мы братья, дети одного Отца, и что боль каждого человека - это и наша с вами боль.

Никакие внешние обстоятельства не должны разрушать отношения в нашей семье. Более того, вайшнавы могут и должны сейчас показать всем окружающим пример разумного и достойного поведения, пример поддержки и служения, пример любви, противостоящей ненависти и вражде. Я постоянно молюсь о том, чтобы пожар войны стих, и, прежде всего, в сердцах людей.

В самое ближайшее время, как только у меня появится хоть немного времени, я попрошу организовать видео-конференцию со всеми украинскими ученикам. А пока я хочу чтобы вы знали, что мое сердце и мои молитвы с вами.

Ваш слуга Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Обращение Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами в связи с событиями на Украине
*

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дорогие вайшнавы,

Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Мне прилали очень хорошее письмо, которым хочу с вами поделиться. Надеюсь,
оно вам понравится.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами


> Еще хочу поделиться письмом моей старшей подруги, одной из первых учениц
> Ниранджана Махараджа на Украине. Может уже не актуально, так как Вы в
> своём обращении уже осветили момент споров и ссор между преданными в связи
> с ситуацией на Украине, но всё же...
>
>
> "Сегодня утром поняла, что это моя ОБЯЗАННОСТЬ написать свое мнение и
> донести его до преданных. Я прочувствовала ответсвенность, поняла, что не
> имею права молчать, сидя тихо и что-то там себе думая. Мои мысли в ходе
> последних событий.
>
> Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур говорит:"Наша баррикада - это
> Шримад-Бхагаватам и Бхагавад-гита."  Шрила Прабхупада пришел, чтобы
> совершить духовную революцию. Преданные - это его гвардия. Кришна послал
> нам всем - и преданным Украины и России - серьезные испытыния. И эти
> испытыния проверяют надежность последователей Шрилы Прабхупады. Майя
> всегда будет проверять на чьей мы стороне, ее руками Кришна проверяет на
> кого может положиться Шрила Прабхупада. Давайте посмотрим правде в глаза,
> каждый из нас. Кому я служу, чей я слуга сейчас???
> Преданным Украины сейчас очень сложно. Нам сложно, даже некоторым старшим
> сложно, это честно. Сложно находясь в центре событий и при этом сохранять
> верный фокус. Не оставаться страусом, не прятать голову в песок, а
> смотреть в глаза надвигающейся на тебя истории, и при этом не погружаться
> в бурю патриотических эмоций, преодолевать то в себе, что нашептывает: ты
> гражданин этой страны, ты - украинец (хотя я русская) и это звучит гордо!
> Это твоя страна, твой народ - ты тело! Мы учимся видеть Кришну в том, что
> сейчас происходит у нас и с нами. Прабхупада пишет в одном из своих
> комментариев к Бхагаватам, что наше тело, близкие, страна, сограждане и
> т.д. подобны пузырькам пены на волнах времени в великом океане
> материальной природы, и нам сейчас дается возможность реально пережить и
> увидеть то, как этот океан играет этими волнами. И в этом испытании нам
> нужна помощь преданных.
> Да, для нас  это испытание. И в этом испытании нам нужна помощь преданных.
> Для этого Шрила Прабхупада и создал ИСККОН. Те, кто на передовой духовной
> революции, отстаивает баррикады священных писаний нуждается в поддержке
> тыла, в том, чтобы не заразиться материальным сознанием, оставаться выше
> политических игр Майи Деви, которая словами Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати
> "меняет шило на мыло". Да, нам нужна помощь русских преданных. Нам
> необходимы тонны боеприпасов - статей и информации о том, что говорят
> шастры, ссылок, помомогающих нам оставаться в форме и сохранять не
> ангажированным наше сознание. Нам нужны молитвы, много ваших молитв о том,
> чтобы наше сознание Кришны устояло, а значит и дело Шрилы Прабхупады. И
> огромное спасибо и поклоны тем, кто это делает!!!! Преданные, эта ситуация
> - экзамен нашей состоятельности как духовной организации, и каждого из нас
> на осознанность присутствия Кришны в нашей жизни. Шрила Прабхупада
> говорил, что ИСККОН можно разрушить ТОЛЬКО изнутри. Давайте не будем
> добивать своих раненых и  наносить удары в спину тем, кто подвергся
> испытаниям. Прошу вас, не погружайтесь в манипуляции материальной энергии,
> не становитесь ее оружием против духовной революции, которую начал Шрила
> Прабхупада! Сарве  бхаванту сукхинах, пусть все будут счастливы (в
> сознании Кришны, воспевая святое имя и служа Господу нашему Кришне). Шрила
> Прабхупада ЭТО называл нашей миссией.
> Один раз мы уже предали Кришну, давайте же не повторять это снова.
> Шримад-Бхагаватам говорит о том как достичь умиротворения и благоденствия
> (Бхаг., 5.18.9) Только совершая бхакти-йогу люди начнут заботится о благе
> друг друга! Преданный распространяет Бхагавад-гиту и Шримад-Бхагаватам, не
> только давая ее людям на улицах. Бхагавад-гита - это сознание преданного.
> Его жизнь должна стать бхагаватой. И это не заоблачные дали, а очень
> реальные вещи. Я знаю многих преданных, простых, мало кому известных
> преданных, чьи жизни делают для меня строки Бхагавад-гиты живыми и объёмно
> реальными.
> С любовью ко всем вайшнавам - преданным Господа, которые подобно древам
> желаний, исполняют все желания и полны сострадания к падшим обусловленным
> душам,
> Враджалалана деви даси"

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Госвами Махарадж о важности Саттва-гуны в нашей жизне: 
"Кто знает что значит слово асура? Я дам вам сейчас буквальный перевод слова асура и думаю, многих он удивит. Асу значит жизнь, а ра значит насаждаться. Демоны – это те, кто любит жизнь. Асура буквально значит ‘тот, кто хочет наслаждаться жизнью.’ Асура значит: вот есть у меня жизнь и я хочу выжать из нее максимум для самого себя. И в сущности, асура или демон – это тот, кто находится под влиянием гуны страсти. И есть люди, которые находятся под влиянием гуны невежества. Они как называются? (реплики из зала: тамагунщики) Ракшасы, да. Есть асуры и есть ракшасы.

Две гуны материальной природы, к которым мы так привязаны – гуна страсти и гуна невежества – делают нас асурами и ракшасами. И ракшас это кто? Какое влияние оказывает на нас тамо-гуна? Ракшас – это человек, который причиняет боль другим и который получает от этого удовольствие. Тамо-гуна или ее влияние на наше сознание – это когда мы сознательно причиняем боль другим живым существам; когда мы, так или иначе, получаем удовольствие от этой боли. И тут нужно очень хорошо понимать, что все это качества, которые в конце концов мешают мне по-настоящему понять Бога; что это все больше и больше увлекает меня в этот водоворот материальной жизни. И раджо-гуна делает нас гордыми, делает нас гордецами, которые наслаждаются этой жизнью; делают нас полностью обуянными духом наслаждения, страстью, желанием и вожделением. Эти две гуны полностью мешают мне увидеть Бога, потому что раджо-гуна будет заставлять меня наслаждаться чем-то, а тамо-гуна будет заставлять меня причинять боль. И если я причиняю боль другим живым существам, своим близким, своей жене или своим детям или своему мужу, все это – влияние тамо-гуны. И эти две гуны полностью лишают человека возможности испытать духовный опыт. Если у человека нет духовного зрения или духовных глаз, а эти две гуны ослепляют человека, то в конце концов такой человек Бога не сможет увидеть, он останется ракшасом или демоном.

Поэтому первым условием духовного опыта является то, что мы должны быть полностью преданы саттва-гуне. Первое и главное условие, которое мы должны очень хорошо понимать, это то, что гуна благости может до какой-то степени приоткрыть нам Бога. Гуна благости или саттва-гуна – это та сцена, на которой Бог может появиться. Это предварительное условие, которое помогает человеку увидеть Бога. Именно поэтому мы следуем нашему процессу, в котором в основу угла положена гуна благости; мы должны очень тщательно понимать, что гуна благости прежде всего должна поселиться в моем уме, я должен построить свою жизнь таким образом, чтобы все от начала до конца было пронизано гуной благости. Тогда постепенно мой страстный или зараженный гуной страсти и невежества ум очиститься и сможет стать той сценой, на которой появится Бог".

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Очень интересно. Всегда думал, что А-суры - это оппоненты Суров (полубогов). Сура так же означает "мудрый, светящийся". И Асура - противоположность этого. Да, сложная вещь санскрит...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Очень интересно. Всегда думал, что А-суры - это оппоненты Суров (полубогов). Сура так же означает "мудрый, светящийся". И Асура - противоположность этого. Да, сложная вещь санскрит...


Похоже на то, как ачарьи слово "Кришна" разбирают по буквам. И каждая буква что-то свое означает.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ЕС Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж. 
Из переписки с руководством МОСК.
"На мой взгляд, есть лицемерие, которое все разрушает в храме и общине. Это лицемерие заключается в простой вещи - мы декларируем заботу о духовном продвижении людей своей главной миссией. Но, как это ни парадоксально, не заботимся о духовном продвижении людей, которые уже так или иначе присоединились к храму. Притом, что мы делаем это для многих других людей. Люди воспринимают это и теряют доверие к храму. Такое явление можно видеть повсеместно. Повсюду храмы пользуются плохой репутацией именно потому, что люди в них не дают примера счастливых, гармоничных, духовно развитых личностей. В сущности, люди, живущие в храме и служащие в нем, эксплуатируются.
Все это не по злому умыслу, конечно же. Но, как известно, дорога в ад выложена благими намерениями. Причина этого явления очень простая. Подразумевается, что, попав в храмовую среду, человек будет прогрессировать автоматически. Еще бы - регулярные программы, службы, лекции - кто еще имеет такие же возможности для духовной практики. Все совершенно невинно полагают, что само по себе пребывание человека в храме будет приводить к его духовному развитию, что ничего больше не надо, что само его пребывание и есть служение, а служа, человек не может не прогрессировать. Беда в том, что по большей части все то, что храмовые преданные делают, на самом деле служением не является.
И это та самая роковая ошибка, которую мы совершаем. Автоматически только кошки рождаются. Для духовного развития нужно практиковать садхану, а бхакти-садхана - это не просто механическое участие в службах, это мотив, с которым человек все делает. Когда мы подразумеваем, что в результате исполнения обрядов каждый день человек будет прогрессировать, мы переносим представления карма-йоги на бхакти.
Человек будет обязательно прогрессировать в храмовой атмосфере, если ему напоминать о цели и помогать корректировать свои мотивы. А это никто не делает. Мотивы постепенно становятся материальными, и никому никакого дела до этого нет. Суть заботы о служащих в храме состоит только в этом.
Разумеется, все остальные вещи в храме нужно привести в соответствие с этим принципом. Мало просто говорить об этом - нужно продумать, как все остальное в храме воспринимается с этой точки зрения - заботы о духовном развитии людей. Но главное - эта сфера. Руководители должны постоянно медитировать о том, насколько развиваются люди, служащие под их руководством и что мешает из развитию.
Поэтому, на мой взгляд, самым важным сейчас является работа с преданными, которые уже находятся в храме - забота о них в духовном смысле этого слова, попытка понять их и помочь им поддерживать свои мотивы в правильном состоянии".

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Стоит ли говорить о Кришне?

ВОПРОС: Возможна такая ситуация, что лучше не говорить о Кришне, допустим, если люди настроены оскорбительно?

БВГМ: Мы можем не говорить о Кришне, как о Кришне. Мы не должны, безусловно, провоцировать людей на оскорбления, когда мы говорим, мы не должны провоцировать людей на оскорбления, это факт. Но с другой стороны… Я разговаривал с Аиндрой прабху во Вриндаване. И он большой, большой, большой сторонник, или как это сказать? Убежденный последователь харинамы, санкиртаны. И мы стали говорить о том нужно проводить киртан или не. Он стал говорить: «Ну что, вот люди не проводят, перестали, забыли. Юга-дхарма».. это юга-дхарма.

Я говорю: «Иногда, если мы проводим санкиртану, мы вызываем людей на оскорбления, люди начинают оскорблять и они говорят: «Вот, кришнаиты сумасшедшие» и еще что-то там такое». И он на это дал мне ответ, который меня поразил своей бескомпромиссностью, он сказал: «Ну и что? Результаты оскорблений временны, а благо, которое они получили оттого, что услышали имя Кришны, вечно. Они могут не понять и, да, и будут оскорблять, но это все пройдет. А благо, которое они получают, все равно вечно». Если у вас есть такая уверенность, то можно говорить кому угодно. А если нету, то лучше не говорить, но можно все равно говорить о Кришне как-то по-другому. Поэтому сам Шрила Вьясадев он в первом стихе «Шримад-Бхагаватам» не говорит: кршнам парам дхимахи, он говорит сатйам парам дхимахи, чтоб показать, что «Шримад-Бхагаватам» не сектантская книга. «Шримад-Бхагаватам» говорит об Истине, об Абсолютной Истине. Да, мы знаем, что эту Истину зовут Кришна, так уж получилось (смех), ничего не поделаешь с этим. Некоторые люди они именно так это и воспринимают. Мне вчера тоже один юноша рассказывал, что он подошел к преданным, которые проводили харинаму, они пели «Кришна». Он спросил: «А кто такой Кришна?». Преданный, который был там, он ему ответил: «Кришна это Верховная Личность Бога». Он говорит: «С тех пор я понял, что Кришна это Верховная Личность Бога, и никто меня уже от этого не собьет с толку». Есть категория людей, которые, ну как-то, естественным образом это принимают. Им сказали, что Кришна – Бог, они говорят: «Ну, понятно, ясное дело, кто же еще, (смех) никого больше». Но есть люди, которые в силу некой предубежденности могут не так легко и естественно это принимать, и им можно сказать сатйам парам дхимахи и, в конце концов, все равно рассказать о Кришне. Потому что мы можем очень много всего рассказывать людям, что будет непосредственно связано с Кришной. Если наше сознание связано с Кришной, все то, о чем мы будем говорить, будет связано с Кришной. Если наше сознание не связано с Кришной, то даже если мы будем о Кришне говорить, это все будет не понятно как.

Как сейчас к нам приезжал Шачинандана Махарадж в Москву и я слушал его и поражался, поражался эффекту, который производят его слова на людей. Стоит ему открыть рот, что б он ни сказал, и люди приходят в экстаз. Теперь, если просто записать эти слова на бумаге, то, в общем, ничего особенного нет. «My dear devotees» и у всех сердце таять начинает. Почему? Потому что за этим опыт стоит. Там в каждом слове, какой бы звук он ни произнес, за этим стоит опыт его связи с Кришной. Это результат его интенсивной практики духовной. Он очень интенсивно практикует мантру, связь с мантрой, очень искренне. Каждый год на один месяц в году он уезжает куда-то в неизвестное место, в глухое и там по много-много-много-много кругов каждый день повторяет. Вот. И поразительный эффект – стоит просто рот ему открыть, не важно о чем он говорит, все люди: «Махарадж, да, да, да, да». Все, не нужно убеждать, не нужно еще что-то говорить, просто оно само, человек ощущает это блаженство, которое он сам ощущает, через его слова. И не обязательно говорить непосредственно о Кришне, потому что все, что он говорит, связано с Кришной.

БВГ, Санкт-Петербург (4.05.2008 г.) Шримад Бхагаватам, 1.2.5, Диск 100, л. 5

----------


## Махабхарата дас

О Ритвиках


Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами о "борцах за чистоту ISKCON":

Мой опыт общения с людьми, придерживающимися этих взглядов, показывает, что переубедить их невозможно. Они будут без конца приводить какие-то цитаты и перечислять все недостатки ИСККОН, реальные и мнимые. Писать опровержения на их статьи нет никакого смысла - у них очень много свободного времени, потому что ничего конструктивного они не делают, только занимаются казуистикой.

Я понимаю, что их пропаганда затрагивает невинных людей. Ради них, может быть, и стоило бы вступить в полемику. Но это - все равно что толочь воду в ступе. В аналогичных случаях Шрила Прабхупада никогда не принимал логику и условия игры, которую навязывал ему оппонент, поэтому я тоже не буду повторять все избитые аргументы, а попытаюсь посмотреть на этот спор с чуть-чуть другой точки зрения.

На мой взгляд, самым сильным аргументом против них, являются как раз тома написанных ими аргументов. Объясню, почему. Шрила Прабхупада часто приводил санскритскую поговорку: пхалена паричийате - "Судить нужно по плодам". "Ритвики" выдают себя за истинных последователей Шрилы Прабхупады, следующих ему во всем, до буквы. ИСККОН же, по их мнению, нарушает волю Шрилы Прабхупады. Но каковы плоды этого их "следования"? Только тонны безнадежно испорченной бумаги.

Все знают, что Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы его последователи 
распространяли его книги. Можно спросить, сколько книг распространили ритвики в России в марафон Шрилы Прабхупады? Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы преданные выходили на харинамы. Когда эти ярые "последователи" Шрилы Прабхупады выходили на харинаму в последний раз? Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы его последователи сотрудничали друг с другом - это, по его словам, то, как мы можем проявить любовь к нему.

Есть у ритвиков хоть какое-то реальное движение или какие-то проекты, в рамках которых можно по-настоящему сотрудничать, не говоря уже о том, чтобы сотрудничать с ИСККОН? Даже внутри их лагеря есть только разрозненные преданные, каждый из которых тянет одеяло на себя. Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы его последователи проповедовали науку сознания Кришны и строили храмы. Флагманом ритвиков является храм в Бангалоре, но этот храм был украден у ИСККОН. Он был построен тогда, когда ни один из преданных, живших в этом храме, не был ритвиком. При его постройке были задействованы ресурсы ИСККОН, а потом президент храма принял эту "философию" и просто украл с помощью подложных документов храм у ИСККОН. Этого хотел Шрила Прабхупада?

Может быть, они проводят большие фестивали? Учат людей систематически философии сознания Кришны? Разрабатывают курсы по бхакти-шастрам, бхакти-вайбхаве и бхакти-веданте? Пишут книги по философии сознания Кришны? Переводят священные писания Гаудия-вайшнавов? Устраивают Ратха-ятры? С риском для жизни проповедуют в Африке или в Ираке?

Нет, максимум, на что их хватает - это раздавать листовки во время мероприятий, проводимых ИСККОН. Тоже не припомню, чтобы Шрила Прабхупада когда-то стоял перед каким-либо храмом Гаудия-матха и всучал всем входящим листовки с объяснениями того, как его духовные братья отклонились и не выполняют волю Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати.

Спросите любого человека, который еще способен беспристрастно оценивать явления: кто все-таки в большей мере исполняет наставления Шрилы Прабхупады во всем их объеме, кто по-настоящему является его последователем и исполняет его волю: ИСККОН или уважаемые последователи "философии" ритвиков?

Насколько я помню, первые последователи этой философии появились на свете году в 86-87. Тогда они были сосредоточены на ферме Нью Талаван в Америке. С тех пор прошло двадцать с лишним лет. Логично было бы предположить, что, если их философия такая правильная и безупречная, то за это время они могли бы консолидироваться и создать что-то вроде теневого ИСККОН с теневым Джи-би-си. Ничего подобного. Так называемое Ай-эр-эм (ISKCON Reform Movement) не состоялся.

Главные представители ритвиков поссорились между собой и разошлись в разные стороны. Более того, не нужно быть прорицателем, чтобы предсказать простую вещь: последователи этой "философии" НИКОГДА не объединятся в какое-то серьезное движение, никогда и никому подчиняться не будут, не смогут создать никакого подобия Руководящего Совета (Джибиси), потому что каждого из них привела к принятию этой философии глубоко укоренившаяся анартха - желание независимости.

Позволю утверждать, что именно это желание независимости, а не письма и беседы Шрилы Прабхупады 1977 года, и является подлинным фундаментом всего этого направления в современном Гаудия-вайшнавизме. Именно это желание невозможно опровергнуть никакими аргументами.

И еще один важный аргумент. Когда Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что оскорбление вайшнавов должно становиться нашим жизненным кредо? Сколько раз в своих книгах Шрила Прабхупада предостерегает об опасностях вайшнава-апарадхи! В шастрах говорится, что даже не обрадоваться при виде вайшнава - уже апарадха, не говоря уже о том, чтобы смаковать какие-то его старые оплошности и прегрешения. Но если взять все публикации ритвиков в их совокупности, то это будет самой большой в истории человечества коллекцией вайшнава-апарадх, достойной войти в книгу рекордов Гиннеса. Их журнал из номера в номер с маниакальной навязчивостью обсасывает все, что хотя бы отдаленно напоминает скандалы, связанные с вайшнавами.

Опускался ли когда-нибудь ИСККОН до таких же аргументов по отношению к последователям этой "философии"? Падения вайшнавов, причем занимавших видное положение, были и во времена Шрилы Прабхупады. Выставлял ли Шрила Прабхупада эти истории на всеобщее обозрение? Нет. Его приговор в таких случая был однозначен: "Любой, кто публично обсуждает падение другого вайшнава, сам падет".

Беда в том, что вся эта "философия" порождена сознанием, зараженным ядом оскорблений вайшнавов. Как можно ей доверять? Какие плоды может принести ядовитое дерево? По-хорошему, на их публикациях, как на сигаретах, нужно бы ставить штамп: "Минздрав предупреждает: чтение этих публикаций таит в себе смертельную угрозу для вашего сознания Кришны".

Если же отложить в сторону психологический анализ этой "философии" и попытаться просто беспристрастно посмотреть на на ту выхолощенную версию Гаудия-вайшнавизма, которую они предлагают в качестве единственно верной, то тоже картина будет достаточно ясная.

Гуру нужен нам для того, чтобы ученик мог поменяться в самой глубине, а не на поверхности. Сознание Кришны требует радикальной перемены сознания. Фигурально выражаясь, гуру должен провести открытую операцию на нашем сердце. Концепции, составляющие наше ложное "я", выкорчевать труднее всего, потому что они ближе всего к душе. Но именно их должен поменять преданный, сменив эго наслаждающегося на эго слуги.

Любой человек, становящийся на духовный путь, до какой-то степени хочет поменяться, но ему приходится преодолевать очень сильное и далеко не всегда осознаваемое сопротивление груза, накопленного в его подсознании. Механизмы самообмана действуют очень тонко, потому что подсознание незаметно формирует наши мыслительные процессы таким образом, чтобы оправдывать свой статус кво. Помочь разрешить эту проблему может только гуру, которого я искренне пустил в свое сердце. Без присутствия в нашей жизни такого человека все наши попытки поменяться будут сродни попыткам Барона Мюнхаузена вытащить самого себя из болота за волосы.

Катха Упанишад символически описывает процесс постижения духовного знания через историю Начикетаса и Ямараджи. Ямараджа в этой истории олицетворяет собой гуру. Иначе говоря, шрути сравнивает гуру с богом смерти! Мы часто говорим о том, что гуру дает человеку второе рождение, но при этом мы забываем, что, прежде чем помочь нам родиться заново, он должен помочь нам умереть. Наше старое "я" с его комплексами и проблемами должно погибнуть от его руки. Все эти глубинные процессы просто не произойдут в нашем сердце, если у нас не будет живых, глубоких, доверительных отношений с духовным учителем. Наше старое "я" будет сопротивляться до последнего.

Заранее оговорюсь: сам я не считаю, что институт гуру функционирует в ИСККОН удовлетворительно. И у нас есть очень много формализма, гораздо больше, чем хотелось бы. Очень часто все сводится к формальному обряду получения нового имени. Но, по крайней мере, этот формализм в ИСККОН не возведен в ранг официальной философии, поэтому какая-то надежда остается. И можно видеть, как многие преданные по-настоящему меняются. Увы, боюсь, что у последователей "философии" ритвиков такой надежды нет.

Если же я ошибусь и вдруг увижу, как обычно угрюмые "ритвики" вдруг просветлеют, просияют и преисполнятся экстаза духовной любви, то буду только искренне этому рад. Однако даже это не заставит меня отказаться от отношений с Духовным Учителем, которые лично для меня являются единственной надеждой.

Ну, вот, собственно, и все, что я мог бы сказать. Кто знает, может быть, в очередной публикации ритвиков будет многостраничное опровержение этих аргументов с параграфами, подпунктами, лингвистическим анализом и прочей казуистикой. Только читать я его все равно не буду - не до того.

И последнее, в октябре этого года Шри Натхаджи Прабху, которому довелось долго общаться со Шрилой Прабхупадой, рассказал мне интересную историю. Шрила Прабхупада пришел к ним в дом с Джаяпатакой тогда еще брахмачари и попросил его отца, члена Парламента Индии, усыновить Джаяпатаку Махараджа, чтобы тот мог получить индийское гражданство. Молодой Шри Натхаджи (Нарендра Десай) возмутился этому предложению от незнакомого санньяси - ему совсем не хотелось иметь в качестве сводного брата какого-то непонятного американца. На его возмущение Шрила Прабхупада с гордостью за своего ученика ответил: "Ты ничего не понимаешь. Пройдет несколько лет, и этот юноша станет знаменитым гуру. Тысячи бенгальцев будут получать посвящение от него".

Разумеется, слова эти были сказаны до судьбоносного "henceforward" в письме, написанном Тамал Кришной Махараджем от имени Шрилы Прабхупады, и когда Шрила Прабхупада их говорил, он еще не знал, что скоро отменит систему гуру в ИСККОН и останется единственным гуру на все времена.

PS Справедливости ради следует упомянуть, что президент Бангалорского храма, будучи гениальным организатором, наладил раздачу пищи в рамках своей программы "Акшая-патра" в таких масштабах, в каких это никто другой до него не делал. Из всех известных мне последователей этой философии он единственный, кто делает что-то конструктивное. Он искренне хочет показать всему миру, как работает эта философия на практике. Если бы он еще имел мужество честно признаться в суде, что подменил документы, было бы совсем хорошо.

Еще раз: я буду только рад, если последователи этой философии перестанут оскорблять вайшнавов, наконец начнут распространять славу Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху и святого имени, на деле доказав свою верность Шриле Прабхупаде, и таким образом опровергнут мои аргументы против них. Но это нисколько не помешает моей вере в то, что только милость духовного учителя может меня спасти.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Что сначала надо контролировать? Речь. На самом деле, это глубочайшее наставление, если мы поймем хотя бы одно это наставление, все остальное придет само по себе.
Если вы думаете, что трудно совладать с сексом. Не трудно. Трудно совладать с языком. Если вы совладаете с языком и с речью, с сексом у вас все будет в порядке. Хотите верьте, хотите нет. Проблема начинается тут. Потом она переходит вниз. Рыба гниет с головы. Проблема начинается наверху. И нам нужно очень хорошо понять, почему это проблема, что это за проблема. Почему это такая важная проблема. Как говоря глупости, ведя мирские разговоры, мы закрепляем свое положение в материальном мире.
Наша фиксированность в материальном мире начинается с языка. С того, о чем мы говорим, что мы говорим, как мы говорим. От того как мы ругаем других, как мы критикуем других. С многих маленьких вещей, которые казалось бы самые простые, на самом деле, они самые сложные. ПОПРОБУЙТЕ(!) управлять языком. Почему нам кажется, что это легко? Потому что никто никогда не ставил перед собой такой задачи. Никто и никогда не пытался.
Не слушай, и не говори. Все. Все остальное, еще раз, придет очень легко и естественно.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.



----------


## Махабхарата дас

Это интервью Рами Блект взял у Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами 
Махараджа (доктора Вадима Тунеева).

Р. Б.: Вы говорите – «любить людей». Но если Вы одинокий монах, у Вас нет жены, нет детей, о какой любви Вы тогда говорите?
Б. В. Г.: Еще одно распространенное заблуждение, что любить можно только своих родных и близких. Во-первых, сейчас даже в семье зачастую люди не знают, что значит любить друг друга и что значит быть близкими друг другу. И даже если мы любим своих близких, то подчас эту любовь омрачают эгоистиче-ские ожидания.
В то же время есть множество примеров христианских монахов и святых, которые не имели семьи, но при этом любой человек, приходивший к ним, ощущал такую любовь, которой он не получал ни от кого другого – ни от отца, ни даже от матери.
Изначально монашеский образ жизни, когда человек дает обет целомудрия, предназначен именно для того, чтобы человек научился любить Бога и таким образом обрел способность любить все Его творения, всех живых существ.
Невозможно любить Бога и ненавидеть Его творение. 
Любовь к Богу подразумевает любовь ко всему сущему.
Счастливый человек, которому повезло обрести настоящую любовь к Богу, может радоваться и излучать любовь каждое мгновение, даря ее всем нуждающимся. Но если человек ограничивается любовью к близким, это очень часто оборачивается ненавистью к кому-то другому, кто находится чуть дальше от нас. Так, любовь к родным толкает человека на убийство старухи процентщицы, любовь к своей Родине иногда заставляет человека идти войной на другую страну, а любовь к своей религии порождает ненависть ко всем тем, кто не исповедует ее.
Р. Б.: Но часто люди, рассуждающие о любви ко всем, на деле не любят никого.
Б. В. Г.: С этим трудно не согласиться. Еще Достоевский писал: «…чем больше я люблю человечество вообще, тем меньше я люблю людей в частности». Абстрактная любовь ко всему человечеству – это не 
что иное, как жеманное самолюбование. Поэтому, говоря о любви к людям, я имею в виду, прежде всего, любовь к Богу, которая не может быть абстрактной. А любовь к Творцу, пронизанная смирением и терпением, подразумевает любовь к его творению и ко всем 
живым существам.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ЗАСКОРУЗЛЫЙ КРИШНАИЗМ vs «КОСВЕННАЯ» ПРОПОВЕДЬ

Говардхан-Гопал настраивает людей на киртан, и люди, настроившись правильно на киртан, вдруг начинают плакать. Плачут все! Представьте себе: полторы тысячи человек, которые вообще ничего не знают ни про святое имя, ни про преданных! Для которых все лекторы ходят только в костюмах и в галстуках: не дай Бог, чтобы никто не узнал (хотя все догадываются), – шикхи срезают, прячут. Всё, что угодно. Потом все полторы тысячи человек вдруг начинают петь Харе Кришна вместе и плакать при этом. Почему плакать? – Потому сознание настроилось правильно. А мы не плачем, – мы уже заскорузлые кришнаиты. (смех) У нас уже всё там – всё омертвело внутри. Уже Харе Кришна, Харе – уже нас не проймёшь ничем, – никакими там (и так и сяк, – чем только не пытались пронимать). Потому что оскорбления совершаем, потому что нет должного отношения, должной внимательности. Если человек правильно делает всё, то очень быстро вкус приходит.

ЕС Бхактивигьяна Госвами Махарадж

----------


## Махабхарата дас

На днях я гулял с Мадана Моханом прабху, он изучает санскрит в школе Гопипаранадханы прабху, и он рассказал мне совершенно поразительную вещь. Он рассказал мне, как Джива Госвами объясняет слово «чатрах» – ученик. Слово «чатра» с длинным «а» происходит от слова «чатра» с коротким «а», что значит зонт или нечто, подобное зонту. Наверняка у вас возник в уме образ ученика, который идет за учителем и держит над его головой зонтик. Послушайте внимательно, что это означает.
Ученик – это тот, у кого есть одно качество, редкое и практически не встречающееся в этом мире качество. Ученик – это тот, кто становится зонтиком, защищая духовного учителя от недостатков или тот, кто становится зонтиком, скрывая недостатки своего духовного учителя. Шок! Во-первых: какие недостатки у духовного учителя? И зачем их скрывать? Но Джива Госвами объясняет это очень подробно. За этим стоит бездна философии. Удивительная вещь! Мы можем смотреть на этот мир и на окружающих нас людей так, как мы привыкли смотреть. А как мы привыкли? Мы привыкли во всех и во всем видеть недостатки. Ученик – это тот, кто отказывается от такого видения! На самом деле недостатки можно увидеть во всех. Шишупала нашел недостатки даже в Кришне. Он нашел их 100 штук, и он нашел бы еще больше, если бы Кришна его не остановил. Мы можем увидеть недостатки где угодно, когда угодно, в любых обстоятельствах, это не составит нам никакого труда. Человек становится учеником, когда он добровольно отказывается от желания видеть недостатки в своем духовном учителе. Более того, он становится его зонтиком, когда кто-то начинает критиковать его духовного учителя. Ученик должен становиться защитой для своего Гуру, и в этот момент происходит чудо. Оно описано в «Хари-бхакти-виласе».
Как медь при алхимическом опыте способна превратиться в золото, также, если ученик начинает с любовью служить своему гуру, он становится подобным Вишну, он обретает все духовные качества. Это тот самый алхимический процесс, который должен с нами произойти, если мы правильно построим свои отношения со своим ДУ. Мы должны понять, что гуру – это тот, через кого мы можем приблизиться к Кришне, если при этом мы добровольно откажемся от видения его недостатков или того, что кажется нам недостатком. Когда мне в первый раз показали фотографию одного ДУ и сказали, что он совершенный, я подумал: «Какой же он совершенный, ведь у него очки!». Но если мы становимся в определенное положение по отношению к своему ДУ и в этом положении начинаем служить ДУ, то тогда происходит алхимический процесс, наша душа преображается и превращается в золото. Это мистический процесс. Джива Госвами говорит далее в «Бхакти-сандарбхе», что такому человеку не нужно будет даже служить Кришне, потому что он уже служит Кришне. Если у человека появилась настоящая любовная привязанность к своему Гуру, то тогда происходит внутреннее преображение в сердце.
Существуют 7 философских камней, которые несут духовную энергию Кришны и которые могут полностью преобразить наше сердце. Эти 7 вещей могут полностью нас преобразить и, соприкоснувшись с ними, мы можем соприкоснуться непосредственно с Кришной. Если мы разовьем правильную привязанность через служение всем этим вещам, без зависти и неприязни, то тогда произойдет чудо. Я видел многих людей, которые преодолевали массы проблем только потому, что их отношение к этим вещам было правильным. Эти 7 философских камней – это гуру, Вриндаван, обитатели Вриндавана, вайшнавы, брахманы, мантра, которую нам дает ДУ /гаятри-мантра/ и святое Имя. Если мы 2 недели правильно проведем во Вриндаване, наша жизнь полностью изменится, мы избавимся от всех своих проблем, вся грязь уйдет из сердца, если мы просто будем служить тем, кто обитает во Вриндаване, или мы будем служить своему ДУ, или просто служить святому Имени – это самое могущественное и самое доступное! Это рецепт избавления от своей ложной гордыни и ложного эго, и рецепт, как стать по-настоящему счастливым – быть просто душой и вечным слугой Кришны, тогда сердце наше будет просто переполнять любовь. Но сказать просто - сделать труднее. И мы поговорим об этом завтра.
Вопрос: разъясните, пожалуйста, откуда берется желание стать всем тем, кем мы не являемся? Почему мы завидуем Богу?
Ответ: природа духа, души, заключается в том, что у нее есть свойство расширять себя. Дух – Брахман. Есть формула в «Упанишадах»: ахам брахмасми – я есть Брахман, и человек пытается расширить себя за счет чего-то, чем он не является, проецируя себя в это. Иногда люди, если у них есть возможности, расширяют себя, покупая себе машины. Говорят, что у Брежнева было 108 машин. Зачем ему это нужно? Потому что он отождествляет это с собой. Другие люди, если у них нет денег, и они ничего другого не могут, начинают рожать детей – это тоже способ расширить свое «Я». Чайтанья Махапрабху говорит о природе духа – ананда-буддхи-вардханам – когда человек любит, то его дух расширяется от того, что расширяется сфера его любви, но когда он не любит, то его дух расширяется за счет того, что он начинает накапливать какие-то вещи, которые им не являются.
Вопрос: Махарадж, научите, как вести себя с человеком, который все отрицает, особенно, если это жена.
Ответ: если бы я знал ответ на этот вопрос, я бы не стал санньяси. Но смысл вот в чем. Есть недоверие или желание отрицать, и противоположностью этому является доверие или вера. Если вы хотите, чтобы жена не перечила вам, вы должны вести себя так, чтобы ваша жена поверила вам. Это очень сложно, потому что жена знает всю подноготную про вас, но уважение возникает, когда мы начинаем верить человеку, а верить мы начинаем, когда человек начинает вести себя предсказуемым образом, если человек основывает свою жизнь на высоких принципах, если человек честен, целен. Прежде всего, мы должны выполнять свое слово, если мы говорим что-то, мы должны это выполнять, мы должны быть верны своим обетам и ценностям. Жена может не принимать и отвергать вас, если вы не правильно себя ведете.
Вопрос: если зависть и недоверие уже проявлены во мне по отношению к тем, кто мне помогает и заботиться обо мне, в частности к ДУ, что делать?
Ответ: это очень важная тема для всех нас, потому что часто наши отношения с ДУ превращаются в формальность. На словах мы принимаем его и стараемся держаться от него подальше. Самое надежное место – это Австралия и хорошо, если ДУ будет жить там. Можно вытерпеть, если он приезжает один раз в год. Что нужно делать в этом случае? Мы должны изначально принимать ДУ, и потом мы должны пытаться в близком служении рассеять все нехорошие чувства. Все эти чувства появляются, когда нет близости отношений, настоящей близости. Шрила Рупа Госвами дает формулу успеха в духовной жизни - сначала, если мы хотим быть серьезными в ДЖ, мы должны принять прибежище у стоп ДУ – гуру-падашрайа тасмат, это значит, мы должны понять, что нам нужно прибежище, что без него мы - ничто, без него мы потеряемся, утонем в этом мире, станем рабами своего вожделения, жадности и гнева. Потом мы должны получить дикшу и следовать шикше – Кришна-дикшади-шикшанам. Дикша – это канал, который заставляет нас серьезно принимать шикшу. Дикша – это предварительное условие, которое заставляет наше сознание сосредоточиться на шикше. Дикша значит, что мы принимаем серьезно наставления нашего ДУ, мы начинаем серьезно относиться к тому, что нам говорят, мы чувствуем себя обязанными. Вишрамбхена гурор-сева, значит служить ДУ, но как? Вишрамбха, значит с любовью, с близостью. Служить, значит считать себя частью ДУ. Если мы кого-то заденем ногой, обидится ли этот человек? Скорее всего, да. Если мы себя заденем ногой, обидимся мы или нет? Скорее всего, нет. Каждое утро мы выполняем определенные гигиенические обязанности и никакого отвращения не чувствуем по отношению к себе. Свое тело ближе к душе. Вишрамбха значит, что мы должны чувствовать себя частью ДУ. Это такие отношения, когда мы не отличны от ДУ. Это очень существенный момент. Настоящие отношения с ДУ – это основа нашей садханы. Внутри у нас должно быть именно такое чувство: ДУ - часть меня, тогда это будут настоящие отношения. Харе Кришна! Шрила Прабхупада, ки – джай!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Иногда нам кажется, что совершенство в том, чтобы быть богатым, чтоб иметь хорошую жену, чтобы вкусно питаться. Чанакья Пандит дал замечательный совет, послушайте его. Он сказал: «Человек должен быть всегда удовлетворен тремя вещами. И он должен быть всегда неудовлетворен тремя вещами». Есть три вещи, которыми человек должен быть всегда доволен и три вещи, которыми человек должен быть всегда недоволен. Обычно люди делают все наоборот. Теми вещами, которыми человек должен быть всегда доволен, люди всегда недовольны. И теми вещами, которыми люди должны быть всегда недовольны, люди всегда довольны. Три вещи, которыми мы должны быть довольны - это наша жена или наш муж - первое. И обычно все недовольны женой. Я на всякий случай не буду спрашивать кто недоволен своей женой или мужем. Чанакья Пандит говорит - первое условие счастливой духовной жизни быть довольным своей женой (своим мужем). Второе, чем человек должен быть доволен, - это своим обедом, тот, который жена принесла или муж заработал. Третье, чем человек должен быть доволен, - это своими деньгами. Столько денег, сколько у меня есть, я должен быть ими доволен. Опять же. Я не буду спрашивать кто недоволен своим финансовым состоянием. Это три вещи, которыми человек должен быть всегда доволен независимо от того, в каком состоянии они находятся.

Три вещи, которыми человек всегда должен быть недоволен и которыми обычно мы все удовлетворены. Если мы чем-то удовлетворены, то это этим. Первое - уровнем своих знаний, адхйайана. Второе - это состоянием своей джапы. Опять же, я не буду спрашивать кто доволен своей джапой, потому что никто правды не скажет. И третье - это своей благотворительностью, своим пожертвованием, тем, что мы отдаем, своим служением. На самом деле это стремление к совершенству, которое приходит к нам через гуру-парампару. Оно должно проявляться в этом. Я всегда должен быть недоволен своими знаниями, всегда должен стремиться постичь больше, я всегда должен читать книги снова, снова и снова, слушать. Я всегда должен быть недоволен тем, как я повторяю джапу. Я всегда должен хотеть повторять больше или лучше. Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе/Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе, всегда должен хотеть сделать больше, отдать больше, пожертвовать больше.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Москва, 2.09.05г. ШБ 1.7.4

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

ПРОБЛЕМА ФЕСТИВАЛЬНОЙ КУЛЬТУРЫ

Я смотрел на этот киртан, который сейчас проходил. Адити-духкхаха прабху замечательно пел, и все были в полном экстазе. Я думал: «Сколько людей сможет унести это с собой?» В чём проблема фестивалей и нашей фестивальной культуры? В том, что во время фестивалей складывается некая искусственная среда, которую очень трудно перенести в реальность нашей жизни.

Мне хотелось вам одну очень важную вещь сказать: очень часто у преданных складывается неправильное ощущение. Пожалуйста, очень внимательно попытайтесь понять, что я хочу сказать. У преданных складывается ощущение, что настоящая жизнь, – духовная жизнь, – происходит только на фестивалях. И они живут от фестиваля до фестиваля. И они ездят на все фестивали, какие только можно, во все святые дхамы, в какие только можно, – даже в самые экзотические. Куда угодно - лишь бы пофестивалить. И на фестивале они чувствуют: «Тут жизнь! Тут сознание Кришны!», – к сожалению, они не знают, каким образом это сознание Кришны принести домой.

Но мой вопрос к вам: «Этого хотел Шрила Прабхупада?» Нет! Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы этот праздник сознания Кришны был у нас дома каждый день. Чтобы эти любовные отношения, которым мы учимся здесь, связывали нас каждый день дома. Чтобы вкус, который мы получаем здесь, был у нас дома. Чтобы мы дома, – не дожидаясь когда Адити-духкхаха к нам приедет, – пели святое имя с таким же вкусом. Чтобы мы читали «Шримад-Бхагаватам» дома, не дожидаясь, пока Бхактивигьяна Госвами Махарадж начнёт что-то руками размахивать. Чтобы мы пытались это делать каждый день.

Наша духовная жизнь, – и ответственность за неё на нас лежит, – она должна быть каждый день в нашей жизни. Фестиваль даёт какой-то намёк, – он помогает что-то ощутить, – но реальная вещь должна происходить 365 дней в году у нас дома – когда рано утром мы встаём, берём с необычайным благоговением чётки, обращаясь к Туласи-деви, из которой состоят эти чётки, мы говорим ей: «Ты мать преданности, ты можешь дать мне бхакти. Пожалуйста, дай мне бхакти сегодня», – и с благоговением беря в руки эти чётки, начинаем повторять: Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна Харе Харе / Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе.

И при этом не смотрим: ни телевизор, ни Интернет, ни другие тому подобные вещи. Нужно очень хорошо понимать, для чего этот фестиваль – фестиваль не для того, чтобы создать искусственную среду, а для того, чтобы научиться, как жить таким образом каждый день – в этом состоянии внутреннего праздника и счастья. И у нас всё для этого есть. Святое имя у нас есть? Есть. «Шримад-Бхагаватам» у нас есть? Есть. Садху можем слушать? Да, можем. iPod тоже есть, iPhone есть – всё что угодно есть для этого, так? Божества есть? Есть. Преданные есть? Есть. Возможность проповедовать есть? Есть! Слава Богу, в России живём,– не где-то на западе. Люди тут ищут, хотят чего-то найти – хотят любви, откликаются на любовь. Всё есть у нас. Нам нужно только научиться этому.

ЕС Бхактивигьяна Госвами Махарадж

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Практические знания. "До каких пор необходимо выполнять свои материальные обязанности..."

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Aniruddha das

Нам порой хочется приобрести механизм для прохождения уровня садханы по принципу: "Солдат спит- служба идёт". Но чтобы садхана привела к бхаве, она не должна быть механической. Чтобы масло бхавы было качественным, нужно желать всем сердцем получить его. (Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Из книги "На берегу океана бхакти")

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

ОБРАЩЕНИЕ Е.С.БХАКТИ ВИГЬЯНЫ ГОСВАМИ МАХАРАДЖА

Дорогие ученики и доброжелатели,

Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

После многих лет отчаянных попыток как-то справиться с потоком почты, приходящей на мой адрес, я вынужден признать полное поражение. Несмотря на то, что мне удается отвечать на очень много писем и помогать ученикам, нуждающимся в поддержке и общении, сотни и сотни писем остаются без ответа.
Иногда у меня неделями физически не бывает возможности даже проверять почту, не то что отвечать на нее. В то же время все, кто пишет на мой адрес, ожидают получить хоть какой-то ответ. Это значит, что я в данный момент просто питаю в людях ложные ожидания. Именно это обстоятельство - понимание того, что в данный момент я обманываю надежды многих - заставило меня написать это письмо-обращение. Кроме того, хотя я и не успеваю ответить на
всю почту, все же работа с почтой отбирает у меня довольно много времени, которое можно было использовать на другие цели. Я уверен, что помогу ученикам больше, если буду уделять больше времени писанию книг и ведению философского дневника.

Многие духовные учителя уже давно не отвечают на письма, но мне не хотелось бы идти по этому пути - я понимаю, что возможность получать ответы на свои вопросы у учеников должна сохраниться.

Поэтому отныне я прошу всех, кто хочет написать мне письмо, тщательно ознакомиться с приведенными ниже правилами. С их помощью я надеюсь разгрузить свой почтовый ящик, делегировав часть этого служения своим ученикам и помощникам. Просьба ко всем координаторам учеников разослать это письмо и знакомить с ним новых кандидатов.

1. Я буду регулярно давать вебинары для учеников, поэтому, если время терпит, оставляйте свои вопросы для такого общения.

2. Старайтесь регулярно слушать лекции - в них можно найти ответы на большинство ваших вопросов.

3. Старайтесь налаживать отношения с наставниками и старшими преданными в своих ятрах. Настоящий ученик - это тот, кто чувствует проявление гуру в других преданных и духовных братьях. Я лично уделяю сейчас очень большое внимание развитию наставнической системы.

4. Я по-прежнему буду читать ваши отчеты и отчеты кураторов, однако все они должны поступать сначала к Варшане, который будет компоновать сводные отчеты и пересылать их мне. "Varshana das" <varshana.bvg@mail.ru>

5. К нему же обращайтесь по вопросам кураторской системы и вопросам, касающимся выбора духовного учителя. Например, если вы являетесь кандидатом в ученики, но по той или иной причине решили выбрать другого духовного учителя, достаточно известить об этом Варшану - он сообщит мне.

6. Если у вас возникла критическая ситуация, и вам срочно нужна поддержка от меня, пожалуйста, пишите Дина-чайтанье, сообщая при этом свой телефон и суть проблемы. Я либо отвечу письмом, либо позвоню вам. Ему же пишите, если вы чувствуете потребность, чтобы я помолился за вас или за кого-то из ваших близких.

7. Если ваш вопрос конфиденциального характера, если речь идет о духовных проблемах, и вы можете рассказать об этом только мне, пожалуйста, прикрепляйте свое письмо в виде прицепа и посылайте либо на мой обычный адрес, либо на адрес Дина-чайтаньи. Он передаст его мне, не заглядывая в прикрепленное письмо.

<deena.caitanya.BVG@pamho.net>

8. Письма-знакомства, пожалуйста, тоже присылайте на адрес Дина-чайтаньи -
deena.caitanya.BVG@pamho.net Я обязательно буду читать все эти письма.

9. Если вы не смогли найти ответы на свои вопросы в лекциях или личном общении с наставниками, то можно задать их моим ученикам.

а. Если у вас возникают какие-то философские вопросы, пожалуйста,
обращайтесь к Радха-чарану, Паване или Атулу Кришне.

"Radha-caran das.bvg" <das.bvg@gmail.com>
"pavana bvg" <pavana.bvg@yandex.ru>
"Atul Krsna das" <anudas.bvg@gmail.com>

К Атулу Кришне также обращайтесь в тех случаях, когда вы прочитали какие-то нападки на нашу сиддханту со стороны наших оппонентов. Он с удовольствием поможет вам рассеять свои сомнения и порекомендует, что нужно делать.

б. По всем вопросам, связанным с садханой, повторением святого имени, соблюдением регулирующих принципов обращайтесь к Ананда-вардхане, Ядураджу или Премамрите.

"ananda vardhana bvg" <ananda.vardhana.bvg@gmail.com>
"Yaduraja NRS" <jaduradja@rambler.ru>
"Premamrita" <premamritabvg@gmail.com>

в. Все вопросы, связанным с изданием книг издательства Goswami Books,
транскрибированием лекций, версткой или редактированием, обращайтесь к
Мандали <marga_rita@mail.ru>.

г. По вопросам, связанным с поклонением домашним Божествам обращайтесь к Варшане. <varshana.bvg@mail.ru> Он будет посылать вам минимальный список правил, которым нужно следовать, чтобы поклоняться Божествам.

д. По вопросам и проблемам, связанным с семейной жизнью, можете обращаться к Варадараджу, Лила-виласини, Ядураджу, Калинди-прие.

"Varadaraj das" <varadaraj.bvg@gmail.com>
Лила-виласини loryshka55@mail.ru
"Yaduraja NRS" <jaduradja@rambler.ru>
"Калинди Прия д.д." <kalindipriya@mail.ru>

е. По вопросам, связанным с астрологией, сочетаемостью, благоприятным именем для детей и проч., можете писать Амала-чандре и Ведасаре.

"Amala-candra BVG" <mih-alexey@yandex.ru>
Веда-сара - explu@rambler.ru

ж. По вопросам менеджмента в ИСККОН, проблемам с руководством ИСККОН, каких-то недоразумений или конфликтных ситуаций пишите Ачьютатме или Апрамеятме.

"Acyutatma das" <acyutatma@mail.ru>
Апрамеятма <aprameyatma.SRS@cis.pamho.net>

з. По вопросам вайшнавского образования обращайтесь к Тиртха-паване <makarovt@gmail.com>, по вопросам управления - к Нимай-сундаре <108@veda.ru>

10. Если ваш вопрос не подходит не под одну из этих категорий, можете направить его Варшане или Дина-чайтанье, они перешлют его тем, кто сможет дать квалифицированный ответ, или попросят дать ответ меня.

11. Поздравления можете направлять на адрес моего секретаря, я обязательно прочитаю все их. <Secretary.to.Bhakti.Vijnana.Goswami@pamho.net>

Еще раз хочу повторить, эта система вводится только для того, чтобы помочь вам своевременно получить ответы на свои вопросы и избавить меня постоянного прессинга. Я очень благодарен вам за понимание. Знайте, что в случае необходимости я всегда доступен по телефону.

Я молюсь за всех и каждого из вас, за ваш успех в духовной жизни.

Ваш слуга,
Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Аудиозапись общего даршана для учеников на фестивале "Садху-санга" 2014. 
Ссылки (на мэйле и яндексе): 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/adbbd6536c7c/2014.09.07...
и
https://yadi.sk/d/IL5o_VYzbdtbC

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Вйаса-пуджа 2014. Обращение Гуру Махараджа ученикам

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Критика: деструктивная и конструктивная

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

ПРИВИВКА ПРОТИВ ЛЖИ
Или как не стать слугой Кали
01.10.2014

 Написать эту небольшую статью побудил меня очередной вброс в интернет-пространство критики в адрес ИСККОН, на этот раз со стороны людей, выдающих себя за представителей таттва-вады, школы ачарьи Мадхавы. Сами их претензии для человека, хорошо знакомого с нашей философией и историей Гаудия-сампрадайи, выглядят в высшей степени недобросовестными и высосанными из пальца. Смутить они могут только человека неискушенного. К сожалению, таких людей немало, поэтому расчет так называемых таттва-вади оправдался – их выпады внесли много беспокойств в умы вайшнавов.

Но сейчас мне хотелось бы поговорить не о конкретных нападках – нападки всегда были и будут, а о том, как в целом относиться к этому явлению, чтобы соприкосновение с ним не стало препятствием на нашем духовном пути.

Смертельный яд оскорблений

За время своих попыток стать вайшнавом, последователем Шрилы Прабхупады в парампаре, идущей от Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, я вынужден был иметь дело с огромным количеством нападок на ИСККОН с самых разных сторон. По роду службы мне практически всякий раз приходилось разбираться с этими нападками, изучать аргументы наших оппонентов и пытаться как-то отвечать на них – прямо или косвенно. Мои сегодняшние размышления основаны на собственном, увы, не самом счастливом опыте и опыте других вайшнавов. Очень хотелось бы уберечь преданных ошибок, которые могут нанести серьезный вред нашей вере, а то и стать фатальными для нее.

Прежде всего, хотелось оговориться – я принципиальный противник запретов в интеллектуальной сфере. Я уважаю свободу выбора каждого человека и уверен, что запреты и искусственные ограничения, особенно в наше время, могут только возбудить интерес к «запретным плодам». Но, в то же время, свобода подразумевает обращение к разуму человека, и именно к разуму вайшнавов, последователей Шрилы Прабхупады мне хочется сейчас обратиться.

На своем опыте я знаю, что погружение в любые идеологические споры и разбирательства, даже когда наша внутренняя позиция очень сильна, не проходит бесследно, особенно когда речь идет об оскорбительных по тону и сути выпадах. Когда же вера еще слабая и неокрепшая, когда она незаметно для нас подтачивается изнутри неразрешенными еще сомнениями, любое соприкосновение с ядом оскорблений губительно для нашей веры. А в наше время, увы, ни одна, даже самая абстрактная полемика, без оскорблений, явных и скрытых, не обходится.

Иногда мы сами можем даже не различить оскорбления в адрес практики бхакти или в адрес учителя. Более того, иногда оскорбления маскируются под прославления. Но яд есть яд, он отравляет, даже когда он безвкусный или сладкий. В жизни Шрилы Прабхупады был любопытный эпизод. Группа его учеников во время парикрамы по Навадвипе посетила одного из его духовных братьев. Этот духовный брат в своей речи, обращенной к ученикам Шрилы Прабхупады, сначала прославил его, а потом вольно или невольно принизил его достижения, сказав, примерно следующее: «Не думайте, что ваш Гуру Махараджа исполнил предсказание Господа Чайтаньи. Не он первым начал проповедь сознания Кришны на Западе. До него были другие. Именно они продолжили дорогу на Запад. Он просто пошел по их стопам». По сути, слова его, вопреки очевидности, ставили Шрилу Прабхупаду в один ряд с его духовными братьями, начинавшими проповедь на Западе, и ставили под сомнение его исключительные заслуги. Когда Шрила Прабхупада узнал об этом происшествии, он воспринял его очень серьезно. Тотчас он вызвал всех учеников, посетивших его духовного брата, к себе и отчитал их. Его слова звучали примерно так: «Сами того не подозревая, вы выслушали оскорбление в адрес своего духовного учителя. В результате этого на теле вашей веры навсегда останется шрам». Это только один из множества других подобных эпизодов, которые показывают, какой урон может нанести нашей вере яд оскорблений и какие усилия прилагал Шрила Прабхупада, чтобы оградить веру своих учеников.

О критике добросовестной и недобросовестной

Мой богатый опыт также подтверждает, что любая критика, которую мы слышим или читаем, входит очень глубоко в наше сердце и иногда остается в нем годами, лишая нас решимости в духовной практике, которую дает вера. Безусловно, лучше полностью избегать критики, но, во-первых, это не всегда возможно, а во-вторых, критика (в отличие от оскорблений) может быть добросовестной. Бывает так, что нам хотят сообщить что-то важное, пусть и не очень приятное. Было бы неправильно пытаться ограждать себя от всякой критики – добросовестная критика необходима и может помочь нам. Поэтому, если нам довелось соприкоснуться с критикой ИСККОН или садху, то, прежде чем принимать ее всерьез, нужно попытаться определить, насколько она добросовестна. Отличить добросовестную критику от недобросовестной нетрудно. Есть очевидные признаки недобросовестной критики, с помощью которой наши недоброжелатели всех мастей пытаются разрушить веру последователей Шрилы Прабхупады.

1.?  Признак первый – попытка скрыть свои истинные намерения громкой декларацией чистых мотивов. Чаще всего любой недобросовестный обличитель пытается замаскировать свои мотивы, подчас навязчиво декларируя чистоту своих мотивов. Это древняя традиция: еще Дакша, оскорбляя Господа Шиву, начал с того, что во всеуслышание заявил: «Только не подумайте, что речь моя продиктована невежеством или завистью». (ШБ, 4.2.9) Современные последователи Дакши тоже, как правило, начинают свои обличения с похожих утверждений: «Только не подумайте, что я кому-то завидую. Меня интересует только истина и ничего, кроме истины». Человек, чьи мотивы по-настоящему чисты, не будет чувствовать необходимости внушать это самому себе и своим читателям. Зачем ему громогласно декларировать чистоту своих мотивов, если его проникнутые состраданием или желанием защитить репутацию другого преданного слова скажут сами за себя? Сати тоже осуждала Дакшу, но ей не нужно было предупреждать своих слушателей о том, что ее мотивы чисты. Шрила Прабхупада иногда приводил случай с вором. Некий домохозяин, проснувшись ночью, услышал шорох в гостиной и громко спросил: «Кто там шуршит?» В ответ на это незадачливый вор с перепуга и от неожиданности выпалил: «Это я, но только не подумайте, что я ворую!»

Самое удивительное, что люди, привыкшие доверять всему написанному, очень часто попадаются на эту удочку и не дают себе труда подумать над тем, что на самом деле стоит за этой критикой.

2.?  Признак второй – самовозвеличивание. Недобросовестная критика или оскорбления – это всегда способ возвысить самого себя за счет унижения других. Если мы видим, что критика ИСККОН или Шрилы Прабхупады, нашего учения или его последователей сопровождается хвастливым прославлением самого себя, своего гуру или своей духовной организации, можно со спокойным сердцем, пробежав по ней глазами, отвергнуть ее – ядовитое дерево не может принести добрых плодов. Бахвальство, перечисление своих мнимых и истинных заслуг, показная ученость, нарочитая витиеватость стиля, подчеркивание своей избранности или эксклюзивности даваемых знаний – все это верные признаки самовозвеличивания. Мы все много раз слышали высказывания типа: «Только здесь вы сможете узнать о сокровенных секретах расы». «В ИСККОН учат азбуке духовной жизни, высшие истины вам откроют только у нас». «Ваш гуру не сумел рассеять все ваши сомнения, не так ли? Чтобы рассеять сомнения, гуру должен быть истинным. Приходите ко мне, я смогу это сделать». Все это выдает истинные мотивы критика. В самом деле, чего ради человеку, стремящемуся помочь другим, прославлять себя?

Какие бы «благородные» мотивы ни декларировал такой обличитель, его критика – это элементарное проявление человеческой гордыни, замаскированное под «борьбу за истину». Традиция эта тоже уходит корнями в глубокую древность. Умирающий Дурьйодхана, лежа с перебитыми бедрами на Курукшетре, изрыгал проклятия в адрес Кришны и Пандавов. Но свои проклятия он перемежал похвалой самого себя: «Я изучал Веды! Я совершал жертвоприношения! Я раздавал пожертвования! Я правил этим огромным царством! И теперь я умираю славной смертью, достойной кшатрия! Я наслаждался здесь всеми радостями жизни, которых ищут даже полубоги! Найдется ли еще на земле человек столь же удачливый, как я?!»

3.?  Признак третий – деструктивность. Цель недобросовестной критики практически всегда деструктивна. Иначе говоря, такая критика, это проявление низшего, тамасичного начала в человеке. Зависть пробуждает в сердце человека гнев по отношению к объекту своей зависти, особенно при виде каких-то успехов того, кому мы завидуем, а гнев включает механизмы разрушения и саморазрушения. Добросовестная критика всегда созидательна – она ставит своей целью улучшить что-то, помочь людям устранить недостатки. Недобросовестная же критика ставит своей целью только уничтожение, разрушение, не помогая человеку утвердиться в чем-то позитивном. Обычно результатом такой критики являются руины в нашем сердце, и мишенью такой деструктивной критики чаще всего является вера последователей Шрилы Прабхупады. Попытка растоптать святыни – верный признак недобросовестной критики. Шрила Прабхупада, даже когда он общался с представителями других конфессий, никогда не пытался уничтожить или подорвать их веру.

Мантхара, коварно отравляющая сердце Кайкеи, Равана, поливающий грязью Раму перед пленной Ситой, разгневанный Шишупала, осыпающий перед всеми проклятиями Кришну, хотели только одного – разрушить веру тех, кто выслушивал их. Порой оскорбленное самолюбие, возбудившее двешу, ненависть в сердце человека, уже не довольствуется разрушением репутации человека, но превращается в угрозы физического насилия: «Если я докажу, что ты не прав, я отрежу тебе нос!» - кричал на Харидаса Тхакура оскорбленный Гопал Чакраварти. (Ч.ч., Антья, 3.199) Встречаясь с такой критикой, всегда неплохо вспомнить мудрые слова Прометея: «Юпитер, ты сердишься, – значит, ты не прав».

4.?  Признак четвертый – смакование негатива. Когда присущее всем обусловленным живым существам желание находить недостатки (кути-нати) превращается в навязчивую потребность прилюдно критиковать и осуждать других, это выдает компенсационный психологический механизм, маскирующий собственную неудачу или духовную неудовлетворенность. Задайте себе вопрос: с чего это вдруг человек, который счастлив в своей духовной практике и полностью удовлетворен тем, что он делает, будет тратить столько времени на обличение других, да еще и находить в этом удовольствие? По-настоящему духовный человек с большой неохотой и лишь по долгу службы может сказать что-то негативное в адрес другого человека. Это прерогатива духовного учителя, обязанного ограждать людей, зависящих от его мнения, от соприкосновения с неблаготворными взглядами. Но нормальный человек никогда не будет находить в этом удовольствия и тем более смаковать негатив. Пример Рамачандры Пури с его навязчивым желанием уличить всех – неважно, кого, и неважно, в чем, – должен служить всем нам напоминанием об этой человеческой слабости.

Обличители, как правило, выдают себя за возвышенных личностей, имеющих прямой доступ к духовным истинам, но их маниакальное желание критиковать, лучше любых аргументов, доказывает обратное. Неслучайно Шрила Рупа Госвами, описывая в «Упадешамрите» возвышенного преданного, к общению с которым нужно постоянно стремиться, называет его главный внешний признак: анйа-ниндади шунйа-хридам – его сердце должно быть полностью свободно от желания критиковать и осуждать других. Что говорить великих святых, даже просто воспитанный человек, если он честен перед самим собой, испытывает уколы совести, когда ему приходится критиковать или дурно говорить о других.

Можно привести много других признаков недобросовестной критики: выборочное цитирование, навешивание эмоционально окрашенных ярлыков на оппонента (тоталитарная секта и т.д.), придирки к мелочам и попытка придать им больший статус, чем они того заслуживают, сознательное разжигание гнева в своем оппоненте (т.н. «троллинг») и проч. Не претендуя на полноту, мы перечислили только самые очевидные признаки, коренящиеся в самой психологической природе склонности человека к критике. Что же касается критики добросовестной, то ее легко можно распознать по отсутствию всех этих признаков. Есть у нее и уникальные признаки – увы, она встречается очень редко и, как правило, не нуждается в больших интернетовских аудиториях.

Тут, наверное, следует сказать, что одной из характерных черт нашей философской школы является ее подчеркнутая неполемичность. Госвами Вриндавана основывают свою философию, как правило, не на опровержении чужой, а показывают, как вся эта очень стройная философская система уже содержится в шастрах, и прежде всего, в Шримад-Бхагаватам. Разумеется, Джива Госвами приводит аргументы против философии майявады и проч., но в сравнительном отношении полемика занимает очень скромное место в его трудах, потому что его цель не опровергнуть, а утвердить.

Шастры тоже не рекомендуют увлекаться спорами, потому что они мешают развитию в нашем сердце качеств, благотворных для бхакти: смирения, сострадания, желания служить, и наоборот, возбуждают ум человека и усиливают его гордыню. Одна из сутр «Нарада-бхакти-сутры» гласит:

vado navalambyah

«Не ищите прибежища в спорах». (НБС, 74)

В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (11.18.30) Кришна тоже предостерегает Уддхаву:

suska-vada-vivade na

kancit paksam samasrayet

«Преданный никогда не должен опускаться до уровня обычного логика или принимать чью-то сторону в бессмысленных спорах»

Бхактивинода Тхакур в «Бхактьялоке» объясняет, что участие в спорах и дебатах относится к категории праджалпы. Он пишет, что от участия в спорах сердце человека ожесточается, что лишает его разум естественной чистоты и способности отличать истину от лжи. «Дебаты опьяняют вздорных, любящих поспорить людей. Обсуждая темы, связанные с Господом и преданными, нужно всегда тщательно избегать бессмысленных споров».

Интернет на службе у века Кали

К сожалению, даже абсурдная критика, когда мы ее слышим, попадает на плодородную почву. Психология человека такова, что, как правило, он легко принимает на веру любой негатив и не требует никаких подтверждений. Так как в сердце каждого обусловленного живого существа живет зависть, мы склонны слепо верить всему плохому, а в хорошее нам верится с трудом. Даже если нам самим неприятно говорить что-то дурное о людях, слушать о них что-то дурное всегда приятно: с одной стороны, возвышает нас в собственных глазах, а с другой – подтверждает наши худшие подозрения о людях, взращенные на дрожжах зависти. Поразительный пример слепой веры во все дурное даже вопреки очевидности содержится в «Рамаяне». Кайкеи на собственном опыте знала, насколько безупречен Рама, но злобные и заведомо ложные слова Мантхары очень быстро перевесили ее реальный опыт общения с Рамой и заставили ее подозревать Раму в коварстве и прочих грехах. Поэтому мы должны всегда помнить, что даже ясное понимание всех этих признаков недобросовестной критики может не защитить нас от ее ядовитого воздействия – яд подозрений и сомнений слишком сладок.

В то же время, в эпоху интернета, возможности для критики и оскорблений выросли в сотни и тысячи раз. Сейчас интернет стал самым могущественным оружием в руках века Кали, века ссор, раздоров и лицемерия. Современные последователи Дакши, Мантхары, Шишупалы, Дурьйодханы и Рамачандры Пури с успехом ловят в свои сети доверчивых жертв. Поистине, изобретением интернета последняя опора дхармы – правдивость – получила сокрушительный удар.

Пытаясь найти крупицы Истины на просторах интернета, нужно всегда помнить, что интернет – это, прежде всего, идеальная среда для распространения недостоверной информации и оскорблений. На то есть много причин. Перечислим некоторые из них.

- Информация с сети анонимна. И часто мы даже не можем узнать, кто на самом деле стоит за сетевым ником. Ложь в условиях анонимности становится безнаказанной.

- Виртуальное пространство развязывает язык и снимает внутренние этические барьеры. Часто в сети человек говорит то, что никогда не позволил бы себе сказать в личной беседе.

- На интернет-форумах и в социальных сетях можно удалять неугодные сообщения и блокировать пользователей, неугодных автору.

- Сплошь и рядом в интернетовских диспутах используется возможность выборочного ответа только на те аргументы, которые выгодны. Так традиционная культура честного философского диспута подменяется культурой передергиваний и замалчиваний.

- Старые, давно опровергнутые аргументы снова вытаскиваются на свет Божий и выдаются неискушенным людям за свежие и неопровержимые.

- Разработаны целые технологии очернения и ведения недобросовестных дискуссий, включающие в себя изощренные технические и психологические приемы.

Последнее обстоятельство очень важно, потому что вайшнавы по природе доверчивы – нам в голову не приходит, что кто-то может сознательно пытаться разрушить нашу веру, не гнушаясь при этом никакими средствами, даже самыми нечестными, хотя в действительности интернет уже давно превратился в поле битвы за сердца и умы людей. А на войне, как известно, любые средства хороши - а la guerre comme а la guerre.

Классификация обличителей

Всех наших критиков условно можно разделить на три большие категории.

1.?  Прежде всего, это «внешние» критики. В основном в эту категорию попадают «сектоведы» и «антикультисты» всех мастей во главе с печально знаменитым А.Л. Дворкиным. Они довольно плохо знают нашу традицию, поэтому их критика получается достаточно поверхностной, но она не становится от этого менее ядовитой. Поверхностность такой критики с лихвой возмещается ее грубостью и агрессивностью. В основном она сводится к собиранию каких-то фактов (истинных или ложных – для них не так важно), определенной переработке и эффектной подаче этой информации. Цель проста – огульно, не вдаваясь в детали, очернить все наше движение, выставить его как некую мрачную «тоталитарную секту», которая занимается только тем, что зомбирует своих недалеких последователей и отбирает у них имущество. Такая критика, при всей ее поверхностности и зачастую абсурдности, хорошо работает, но в основном с людьми, в реальности не соприкасавшимися с ИСККОН. Она играет на описанной выше доверчивости людей к любому негативу – в плохое всегда верится легче. Стоит, однако, человеку преодолеть барьер, возведенный этими обвинениями, и поближе присмотреться к вайшнавам, как он понимает, что она целиком построена на плохо прикрытой лжи. Близкое общение с вайшнавами – самое лучшее противоядие от такой критики.

Есть критика «соседская», когда нас в чем-то обвиняют люди, принадлежащие к другим школам индуизма или параллельным организациям. Как правило, острие их критики направлено либо на наше учение, либо – чаще всего – на легитимность нашей школы и цепи ученической преемственности. Ее цель – посеять сомнения в верности нашего конкретного пути и перетянуть к себе побольше последователей. Такие оппоненты опаснее, аргументы их изощреннее и труднее поддаются разоблачению.

Что касается философской критики, то наши ачарьи Рупа Госвами, Джива Госвами, Вишванатха Чакраварти, Бхактивинода Тхакур Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати, а также Шрила Прабхупада, ответили практически на все философские аргументы, которые выдвигают наши оппоненты. В большинстве случаев они просто пользуются элементарной философской неграмотностью вайшнавов из ИСККОН. Так, например, любому человеку, даже поверхностно знакомому с аргументацией «Лагху-бхагаватамриты» Рупы Госвами или «Кришна-сандарбхи» Дживы Госвами, потуги российских последователей таттва-вады доказать, что Кришна не является изначальной формой Верховной Личности Бога, покажутся, в лучшем случае, жалким фиглярством. В конце концов, можно ли поставить рядом познания какого-то свежеиспеченного «знатока санскрита» и эрудицию Рупы Госвами или Дживы Госвами? Нападки этих господ на философию Гаудия-вайшнавов ничего, кроме ассоциаций с басней Крылова про слона и моську, у любого грамотного человека вызвать не могут. Но в уме неискушенных преданных, чье зрение затуманено пылью мнимой учености, которую эти обличители пускают в глаза, после прочтения их аргументации вполне могут поселиться сомнения.

Самой лучшей прививкой против такой критики является внимательное изучение книг Шрилы Прабхупады под руководством старших вайшнавов. Именно это нужно делать, если мы ищем Истину. Какой смысл пытаться найти ее в измышлениях полуграмотных пандитов, рассыпанных на просторах интернета? Не больше ли вероятность того, что мы ее обнаружим, внимательно изучая книги Шрилы Прабхупады и его предшественников, подвигом всей своей жизни доказавших безукоризненную чистоту мотивов?

Если мы все же не можем найти подходящие логические аргументы, чтобы опровергнуть такую критику, и чувствуем, что она зародила в нашем сердце сомнения в практике бхакти, стоит вспомнить о нашем собственном духовном опыте – опыте сладости, приходящей в сердце на киртане, опыте радостного волнения перед Божествами, опыте умиротворения, даруемого джапой, опыте беспричинного счастья в святой дхаме.

2.?  Что касается организационных «разоблачений» ИСККОН, нападок, касающихся легитимности нашей цепи ученической преемственности, попыток показать, что последователи ИСККОН в своей практике «отклонились», то это чаще всего либо откровенный, не поддающийся проверке блеф с множеством подтасовок, либо попытка сделать из мухи слона. Я помню длинную статью, написанную санньяси одного из матхов, в которой он с явным удовольствием перечислил, если не ошибаюсь, двадцать с лишним «отклонений» в практике ИСККОН от практики «Гаудия-матха». Среди них были такие «отклонения», как ошибка в принятом в ИСККОН тексте према-дхвани, отличающиеся от принятых в Матхе имена санньяси, использование фисгармонии в киртанах и тому подобное. Эти смешные по сути «разоблачения» подавались так серьезно, с таким пафосом, что у читателя должно было, по замыслу автора, сложиться впечатление, что теперь все последователи ИСККОН обречены гореть в аду, а все последователи Гаудия-матха автоматически получат Кришна-прему. Самое парадоксальное, что, несмотря на всю свою абсурдность, даже такого рода аргументы, поливая дремлющие в сердце каждой обусловленной души сомнения, могут потихоньку разъесть нашу веру.

Пожалуй, самым лучшим аргументом против такого рода критики является принцип, сформулированный Кришнадасом Кавираджем в «Чайтанья-чаритамрите» (Ади, 12.66-69). «На дереве Господа Чайтаньи по-настоящему процветать могут только те ветви, которые питаются влагой Его милости. Все остальные обречены на отмирание и высыхание».

3.?  Наконец, третья категория обличителей – «внутренние». Это люди, которые какое-то время были или до сих пор остаются последователями Шрилы Прабхупады, но по тем или иным причинам разочаровались в ИСККОН, ушли из него и затаили обиду. Их критика самая болезненная, и ложь в их аргументах распознать труднее всего. На то есть несколько причин. Во-первых, ложь в их словах очень тонкая, она гораздо больше, чем в двух предыдущих случая, похожа на привычную нам правду. Как правило, они очень хорошо маскируют свою критику под учение Шрилы Прабхупады. Во-вторых, они редко покушаются на наши святыни – они как бы разделяют их с нами, а то и маскируют свою критику под отстаивание святынь, возвращение к истокам, очищение от «отклонений». Иначе говоря, защитные механизмы отторжения, которые обычно включаются у человека, когда кто-то при нем начинает оскорблять дорогие его сердцу вещи, в данном случае не срабатывают. Во-третьих, эти люди хорошо знают нашу собственную аргументацию и защиту, поэтому они обычно изобретают новые неожиданные аргументы. В-четвертых, она очень часто затрагивает реальные проблемы нашей молодой организации, о которых мы все сами знаем, и потому звучит убедительно. Такая разновидность критики, в отличие от двух предыдущих видов критики, вполне может быть конструктивной, но только в том случае, если она растет не из обиды или желания доказать свою собственную правоту и неправоту всех остальных. Она, на первый взгляд, более невинна, потому что как будто не затрагивает основ нашей веры, но на поверку она может оказаться даже опаснее, потому что ей легче заразиться и встать, вслед за ее авторами, в позу обвинителя и судьи, выискивающего повсюду только недостатки. В каком-то смысле, критика Рамачандры Пури, ученика Мадхавендры Пури, относилась именно к этой категории. Пожалуй, самой лучшей прививкой против такой критики является вкус к общению с преданными и служению в их обществе. Те, у кого такого вкуса нет, очень легко могут пасть жертвой подобной критики.

Заключение

Откуда бы ни происходили борцы с ИСККОН, из чего бы они ни черпали свою силу и какими бы мотивами ни прикрывали ее, сам факт критики, особенно когда критика выставляются в интернете с параноидальной навязчивостью и сопровождается оскорблениями, уже говорит сам за себя. Соприкосновение с этой критикой, даже если мы делаем это с самыми лучшими намерениями – чтобы разобраться и опровергнуть – отравляет наше сердце. Шраддха, или вера, возникшая по беспричинной милости Шрилы Прабхупады и великих ачарьев прошлого – это наше самое большое сокровище. Надо хорошо понимать, что на первых этапах, наша вера очень непрочна. Шрила Рупа Госвами называет ее комала шраддха, что значит «нежная, неокрепшая, подверженная внешним влияниям вера». При соприкосновении с критикой, хотим мы этого или не хотим, ее яд проникает в наше сердце и начинает потихоньку разрушать такую еще неокрепшую веру. Поэтому самой лучшей прививкой против любых видов критики является систематическое изучение книг Шрилы Прабхупады – никакие другие средства не смогут его заменить.

Читая очередную порцию «опровержений» и «разоблачений» всегда полезно вспомнить о вайшнавах, стоявших у истоков нашей сампрадаи. Это, даже по мирским стандартам, великие философы, люди безупречного поведения, которые блестяще владели логическим аппаратом, изучили все отрасли ведического знания, были гениальными поэтами и знатоками санскрита. Право, смешно думать, что созданную ими философскую систему, построенную на прочном фундаменте богооткровенных писаний, могут опровергнуть наивные скороспелые аргументы, людей, чье понимание философии и шастр, мягко говоря, сомнительно, а человеческая этика и вовсе не выдерживает никакой критики.

Еще один принцип, о котором стоит помнить – «о дереве судят по плодам». Шрила Прабхупада, его жизнь и достижения уже являются самым убедительным аргументом, против которого ничего невозможно возразить. Какой-то человек может напустить интеллектуального тумана и соткать из лжи любые кружева, особенно на просторах интернета, но пусть он сначала докажет своей жизнью, что те, кто соприкасается с ним, могут менять свои привычки, становиться лучше и чище, реально посвящать свою жизнь служению Богу. Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур говорил, что уровень вайшнава определяется его способностью влиять на других и менять их сердца к лучшему. Это ли не есть самый веский и могущественный аргумент в пользу правильности пути который указал нам Шрила Прабхупада? То же можно сказать и о многих искренних учениках Шрилы Прабхупады, которые своей жизнью и служением умножают его славу.

В завершение мне хотелось бы дать несколько рекомендаций для людей, которые сталкиваются с критикой и оскорблениями вайшнавов:
– Главный совет – не вступайте в опасные дискуссии в интернете. Игнорирование – это самое разумное поведение с оскорбителями и, вместе с тем, самое болезненное для их ложного эго. Любой человек, выставляющий свои измышления в интернете, надеется на то, что кто-то попадется на эту удочку и вступит с ним в дискуссию. Зачем же нам оправдывать его ожидания?

– Если же по той или иной причине вы не смогли вовремя уберечь себя от соприкосновения со всей этой ложью и чувствуете, что вера ваша пошатнулась и вам нужно найти ответы на все возникшие у вас вопросы, постарайтесь сформулировать их в максимально позитивном ключе и задайте тем, кто хорошо знает шастры, нашу сиддханту и историю и способен дать квалифицированный ответ. Попытки разобраться в этом самим могут закончится для вашей веры летальным исходом.

– Если рядом с вами нет никого, кто мог бы рассеять ваши сомнения, пишите на адрес mandala.pati@gmail.com. При Национальном совете Российского ИСККОН был сформирован комитет защиты сиддханты – ваши слуги из этого комитета постараются дать вам необходимые ответы или подсказать, где в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады их можно найти.

Притча

В конце хотел бы поделиться с вами притчей, найденной на просторах того же интернета (там можно найти и полезные вещи тоже).

Один человек спросил у Сократа:

— Знаешь, что мне сказал о тебе твой друг?

— Подожди, — остановил его Сократ, — просей сначала то, что собираешься сказать, через три сита.

— Три сита?

— Прежде чем что-нибудь сказать, нужно это трижды просеять. Сначала нужно просеять эти слова через сито правды. Ты уверен, что это правда?

— Нет, я просто слышал это.

— Значит, ты не знаешь, это правда или нет. Тогда просеем через второе сито — сито доброты. Ты хочешь сказать о моем друге что-то хорошее?

— Нет, напротив.

— Значит, — продолжал Сократ, — ты собираешься сказать о нем что-то плохое, но при этом не уверен, что это правда. Попробуем третье сито — сито пользы. Я соглашусь выслушать тебя, если слова твои пройдут через это сито. Принесет ли мне пользу то, что ты хочешь рассказать?

— Скорее всего, нет, - после некоторого раздумья ответил человек.

— Итак, — заключил Сократ, — в том, что ты хочешь сказать, нет ни правды, ни доброты, ни пользы. Зачем тогда говорить это? Пожалуй, я не стану тебя слушать. Надеюсь, что ты не обидишься?

— Нет, Сократ. Зачем мне обижаться? Ты опять оказался прав.

От себя добавим, если бы все люди в этом мире, были такими же мудрыми, как Сократ, нам, наверное, не пришлось бы писать эту статью.

https://docviewer.yandex.ru/?url=ya-...c=542e4ef50b4d

----------


## Mihail (psevdonim)

2014.09.28. Воскресная Программа ШБ1.8.40 EC Бхак…: http://youtu.be/9aotxszIo88

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.



----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Обращение Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа к кандидатам на первое посвящение*

Несколько лет назад я ввел дополнительные требования для получения пранама-мантры для своих учеников. Это дало большие плюсы:- кандидаты в ученики стали серьезнее относиться к духовной практике;- они осознанно стали подходить к процессу принятия духовного учителя;- уровень кандидатов вырос. Поскольку все мои ученики должны ежедневно внимательно повторять святое имя, регулярно читать книги Шрилы Прабхупады и слушать лекции, общаться с вайшнавами, задействовать свою энергию в служении Кришне и по мере возможностей проповедовать науку сознания Кришны; и поскольку каждый из этих видов садханы играет большую роль в становлении ученика как вайшнава, я решил ввести дополнительное обучение для всех кандидатов на первое посвящение. Смысл этого обучения в том, чтобы подготовить кандидата к жизни с посвящением.

Во время этого обучения кандидатам необходимо будет:

 1. Учиться внимательному повторению святого имени, избегая оскорблений. 

2. Читать книги, которые необходимы для изучения на этом уровне духовной жизни. 

3. Регулярно слушать лекции Шрилы Прабхупады, Шрилы Радханатха Свами и Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами. 

4. Развивать отношения со старшими вайшнавами. Служить под руководством старших преданных в ИСККОН.

 5. Использовать все в служении Кришне (например, предлагать пищу Кришне и принимать только прасад).

6. Проповедовать науку сознания Кришны по мере своих сил и возможностей.

Обучение рассчитано на один год. Если Вы полны решимости подготовиться к посвящению, ознакомьтесь с требованиями на сайте bvgm.ru. Если по каким-то причинам Вы не можете пройти обучение, например, по причине тяжелой болезни или из-за возраста, но хотите получить посвящение, свяжитесь с моим секретарем, Дина Чайтаньей прабху (через координатора учеников Вашего региона) для решения данного вопроса в индивидуальном порядке. В первую очередь я рекомендую всем моим ученикам, уже получившим посвящение, пройти это обучение.  Желаю Вам успехов и духовных реализаций!

Ваш слуга, Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Варшана дас о программе подготовки к первому посвящению*

*Что ждет кандидата на посвящение во время обучения?
*
Обучение рассчитано на один год. Хотя кто-то может выполнить все задания и раньше. В течение года кандидату на посвящение необходимо будет:- учиться внимательному повторению святого имени;- слушать определенные лекции;- читать необходимые книги;- вести дневник своей садханы;- отвечать на вопросы и писать эссе;- в конце обучения сдать квалификационный тест.  
По результатам обучения Гуру Махараджу будет предоставлен отчет об успехах кандидата. Далее он рассмотрит вопрос о посвящении. Прохождение данного обучения не гарантирует получение посвящения. Оно предназначено для обретения должной квалификации. Принять ученика или нет – право духовного учителя, и никакие формальности не могут его отменить. Однако у тех, кто пройдет это обучение, гораздо больше шансов получить посвящение.


*Зачем это нужно?*

Сегодня очень много информации. Но, к сожалению, она редко становится знанием в жизни людей. Для духовного развития необходимо систематическое обучение. Если ученик там послушал, там почитал, подумал, соединил все в уме, то получается каша, которая в результате может увести ученика с истинного пути развития преданности. Информация обо всем стала доступной для каждого, но из-за хаотичности становится трудно понять, на каком этапе какое именно знание должен получать ученик. Раньше все было просто.

Гуру не говорил ученику ничего, пока тот не был готов. Но, благодаря современным технологиям, например, каждый начинающий преданный может слушать и читать то, что должны слушать и читать только освобожденные души.  В связи с этим стало трудно разобраться, на каком уровне преданного служения как практиковать садхану в сознании Кришны. Для того чтобы помочь кандидатам в ученики развиваться правильным образом и систематически обучаться, как практиковать сознание Кришны, мы разработали программу подготовки для получений пранама-мантры, первого и второго посвящений. Благодаря обучению по этой программе кандидаты смогут обрести необходимую квалификацию или как минимум понять, в чем она заключается, и найти правильный вектор ее обретения. На каждом уровне существует определенная квалификация. Для нее существуют соответствующие знания и практики, которые помогают ученику утвердиться на данном этапе и обрести готовность к тому, чтобы пройти на следующую ступень духовной жизни.


*Почему это нужно инициированным?
*
Многие из нас пропустили в своей жизни нечто важное. Когда я получал посвящение, я практически не готовился к нему. И сегодня, когда я оглядываюсь назад, я вижу, что совершал фундаментальные ошибки, от которых предостерегает эта система обучения. Сегодня я мог бы быть гораздо ближе к Кришне, если бы знал, что, как и когда необходимо мне делать, а чего делать не нужно. Часто в погоне за так называемым прогрессом в духовной жизни и поглощением новой информации мы забываем о фундаментальных основах, на которых зиждется чистое преданное служение. Не укрепляя этот фундамент, мы строим дом духовной жизни, который при любых землетрясениях и плохих погодных условиях начинает рушиться. Иногда преданным нужны годы, чтобы начать строить свою духовную жизнь заново. И я  уверен, что многие инициированные ученики могут подтвердить мои слова. Кто-то может сказать: «Мы уже получили посвящение, это уже не для нас». Но знание и обретение должной квалификации – это не завтрак, и если вы пропустили его, то можете пообедать. Квалификация либо есть, либо ее нет.

При этом неважно, получили мы посвящение или нет. Система подготовки учеников, которую мы вводим, предназначена для искренних и честных преданных, которые хотят настоящей жизни в сознании Кришны. Возможно, в этой системе есть какие-то несовершенства и ее ждут какие-то небольшие изменения, но если кандидаты и ученики будут придерживаться ее, то они обретут все необходимые знания для своего уровня. Это знание сделает их квалифицированными и готовыми шагнуть вперед по направлению к Кришне. Поэтому те, кто уже получили посвящение, могут проверить себя на наличие должной квалификации или обрести ее в процессе практики.Также для того чтобы восстановить баланс ценностей в среде учеников, каждому ученику следует пройти обучение. Например, в городе Н. живет десять инициированных учеников и никто из них не проходил подготовку к первому посвящению. Допустим, что их квалификация невысока. И вот появляется новый преданный, который решает принять прибежище у Гуру Махараджа. Ему говорят, что нужно пройти обучение. Он выполняет все необходимые требования и начинает применять в жизни полученные знания. Однако он замечает, что ученики не следуют тем принципам в духовной жизни и не приняли ценности, которые проповедует Гуру Махарадж. В такой среде новому ученику очень сложно будет придерживаться наставлений гуру, данных для этого уровня и, скорее всего, он не сможет утвердиться в этих знаниях. Поэтому, получив посвящение, мы приняли ответственность также и за собственный пример духовной жизни перед младшими преданными.    


*А что если не сдадим?
*
Система подготовки к посвящению устроена таким образом, что сдать экзамены может каждый. Однако может существовать только лишь разница во времени. Кто-то подготовится за год, а кому-то будет мало и двух лет. Это абсолютно естественный процесс. Как и всегда, кто-то приходит к посвящению через год духовной практики, а кому-то необходимо десять лет, чтобы решиться на посвящение. Зависит от решимости кандидата и его желания достичь цели.
Что если уже есть рекомендация, сданы все тесты, Вы готовы получить посвящение, а теперь введено это дополнительное условие? Если Вы готовы, то получите посвящение. И Вам будет дано задание в течение года пройти эту обучающую программу и сдать экзамен. С сентября 2015 года посвящение можно будет получить только после успешного прохождения этого обучения.


*Как учиться?
*
 Если Вы получили разрешение повторять пранама-мантру/инициированы, то для начала Вам необходимо зарегистрироваться на сайте bvgm.ru как кандидат/ученик соответственно. Этот сайт создан специально для учеников Гуру Махараджа. Сейчас в разделе «Подготовка к посвящению» Вы можете предварительно ознакомиться с планом предстоящего обучения (здесь и далее – Зачетная тетрадь) и начать слушать требуемые лекции, читать книги и начать вручную вести дневник садханы. Авторизованные (и единственные принимаемые к проверке) формы для заполнения зачетной тетради будут доступны после нового года. Для случаев, если Вы или кто-то из учеников в Вашем регионе не владеет минимальными навыками работы с компьютером, мы подготовим отдельный вариант  Зачетной тетради для распечатки, который можно будет заполнять от руки и отсканированные/сфотографированные страницы отправлять на проверку. Но это единичные случаи. Электронный инструмент ведения Зачетной тетради мы постараемся сделать максимально удобным и интуитивно понятным даже для начинающих пользователей ПК. Когда все необходимые задания будут выполнены и отравлены на проверку (электронный адрес  и подробности – также после нового года), после проверки кандидату придет квалификационный тест, ответы на который являются заключительным этапом подготовки. Для удобства мы подготовим диск с лекциями для прослушивания. Его можно будет приобрести у представителей студии Госвами.ру (следите за анонсами Студии в Вестнике учеников и на сайте студии). Мы советуем в течение этого года обучения не слушать каких-то дополнительных лекций и не читать каких-то дополнительных книг. Конечно, это не относится к слушанию в наших храмах и нама-хаттах. Речь идет об индивидуальном слушании. Посвятите этот год подготовке к посвящению, для того чтобы жить с посвящением более осознанно, правильно и чисто.Для координаторов мы организуем дополнительное небольшое обучение, чтобы Вы могли помогать ученикам на местах разрешать вопросы, возникающие при заполнении Зачетной тетради.Если возникнут какие-то вопросы в процессе обучения, пишите по адресу diksha.bvgm@mail.ru
Ваш слуга, координатор актива учеников Варшана дас

СКАЧАТЬ ЗАЧЕТНУЮ ТЕТРАДЬ МОЖНО ПРОЙДЯ ПО ССЫЛКЕ 

http://www.saranagati.ru/docman/doc_...03-------.html

----------


## Aniruddha das

Хотел ещё одну последнюю вещь сказать. Очень важную. Несчастья случаются с каждым. Каждый переживает сложные события, кризисы. Греческое слово "кризис"- значит суд. Периодически мы предстаём перед этим судом и в этих сложных ситуациях проявятся наши ценности, как мы примем их. И очень отчётливым критерием того, что с успехом мы преодолели это испытание или провалили его, является одна простая вещь. Сложности будут со всеми. В нашу жизнь будут приходить какие-то люди, которые будут причинять нам боль. Как правило, это будут очень близкие нам люди. Кто причинял боль Кунти? Её собственные родственники, те кто должен был её защищать. Мы будем испытывать какие-то потери, у нас будут жестокие разочарования. Всё это будет. Ни один человек не избежал этого. Жизнь так устроена, что у каждого периодически Сатурн ходит. Сатурн это замечательная планета, переходит из дома в дом. И в каждый дом, в который он переходит, он что-то там делает. Есть 12 сфер нашей жизни и Сатурн 2,5 года находится в одной сфере нашей жизни, потом не торопясь переходит в следующую и 2,5 года там что-то делает. Потом Саде Сати наступает на 7,5 лет, так оно всё идёт идёт идёт... Но ЧЁТКИМ ЯСНЫМ НЕДВУСМЫСЛЕННЫМ КРИТЕРИЕМ того, выдержали мы это испытание или не выдержали является то, каким мы выходим из этого испытания. Если мы вышли чуть-чуть мягче, чуть-чуть добрее, чуть-чуть сострадательнее, чуть-чуть более чутким и более способными слышать других - мы с честью выдержали испытание. Если наоборот, мы стали более глухими, более жестокими, более злыми - мы не выдержали испытание. Господь напрасно послал нам эту вещь. Это наш собственный выбор. В тот момент, когда сложности приходят, у каждого из нас есть выбор и мы должны сознательно делать этот выбор. Выбор в пользу Бога. Если я принимаю это - тогда я стану другим. Если я не сделаю этот выбор, сделаю другой выбор, я тоже стану другим, но я изменюсь в прямо противоположном направлении. Я ожесточусь внутри, я стану более злым, более беспощадным к другим, более замкнутым на себе и на своих интересах.
© Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж 
/из цикла лекций "Молитвы Царицы Кунти"/

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://folio.goswami.ru Собрание текстов лекций Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

РЕКОМЕНДАЦИИ ДЛЯ УЛУЧШЕНИЯ САДХАНЫ ОТ БХАКТИ ВИГЬЯНЫ ГОСВАМИ МАХАРАДЖА

1. Ложитесь спать рано и вставайте рано. Разным людям нужно разное количество сна. Как понять много я спал или мало я спал? По очень простому признаку: все материальные вещи, когда мы делаем их слишком много или слишком мало, то мы постоянно об этом думаем. Когда мы спим слишком много или мало мы думаем о том, чтобы поспать. Признаком того что я сплю норму или того, что я ем норму является то, что я не думаю об этом.

2. Не просто читайте книги Шрилы Прабхупады, старайтесь обсуждать книги Шрилы Прабхупады с другими и старайтесь проповедовать. Шрила Прабхупада дал потрясающую формулу: пятнадцать минут чтения моих книг с мыслью о том, что мне нужно будет это рассказать эквивалентно двум часам простого чтения. 
3. Не ходите в интернет вечером. Если очень нужно пойти в интернет сделайте это утром, после того как вычитали джапу. Вечернее время с точки зрения йоги это самое опасное время. Вечером ум находится под влиянием страсти и невежества, и с точки зрения йоги это самое неблагоприятное состояние ума. Если мы не ложимся рано, и, особенно, возбуждаем свой ум походом в интернет, мы укрепляем викшипту. Это самое бессмысленное время, нужно заставить себя лечь спать, даже если совсем спать не хочется.

3. Постоянно старайтесь улучшать свою садхану. Не довольствуйтесь тем, что у вас есть, если чувствуете, что что-то стало для вас простым и естественным старайтесь подумать, что еще можно сделать. Садхана становится садханой в том случае, когда она становится частью нашего я, даже если садхана не приносит мне вкуса, я чувствую что чего-то не хватает в моей жизни, тогда это по-настоящему садхана. Когда какая-то вещь еще не стала нашей садханой, то ум будет думать: нужно это делать или не нужно? Ум будет находить множество оправданий, например: какой смысл в этой рассеянной джапе? Даже если джапа рассеянная, если она часть нас, мы будем продолжать.

4. Старайтесь сделать так, чтобы у ума было минимум возможностей делать выбор. Я проснулся, и я не выбираю прочитать джапу или пойти в интернет, ум, как правило, делает неправильный выбор. Праздный ум, выбирающий ум кузница дьявола.

5.Ведите таблицу садханы, чтобы наладить какие-то аспекты вашей практики. Я всем рекомендую ее вести.

Первая цель таблицы: я записываю, я анализирую, и я ставлю планы перед собой (отчет, анализ, план). Это, в сущности, управление своей собственной жизнью. Отчет – мы конкретно записываем, анализ – что у меня получилось, план – довольствуюсь ли я этим, достигнута ли цель, можно начать работать над чем-то еще или продолжать работать над этим. Если мы просто будем записывать, не будем анализу подвергать, и новые планы делать – не сработает, поэтому этот цикл надо соблюдать: отчет, анализ и планы. Необходимо работать не только над теми элементами, которые укрепляют нашу связь, но также с элементами, которые разрушают нашу связь. Записывайте сколько время вы тратите на ненужные вещи, которые мешают вам, и вы будете меньше тратить на это время.

Вторая цель таблицы: если есть некий дисбаланс в жизни, между духовными и материальными потребностями, в этом случае нужно проанализировать, где у меня дисбаланс, чем я пренебрегаю. Всякий раз, когда баланс нарушен, накапливается неудовлетворенность, и, наоборот, баланс дает ощущение удовлетворенности, и таблица поможет вам поддерживать ваш баланс.

Третья цель таблицы: концентрироваться на каких-то целях, которые мы перед собой поставили, уделять важным для меня вещам достаточное время. Не работайте сразу над многими элементами садханы с помощью таблицы, не сработает, возьмите 1-2 самых важных.

Четвертая цель таблицы: разделять важные и менее важные вещи.

6. Ставьте перед собой цели. Как только цель уходит, наша жизнь становится рутиной. Когда человек живет без цели, его жизнь механической становится.

7. Не смотрите слишком много новостей. Когда мы смотри мирские новости мы отождествляем себя с материей. Всевозможные сплетни этого мира возбуждают наш ум, и незаметно для себя мы лишимся нашего духовного разума. Все важные вещи вы и так узнаете.

8. Соблюдайте внешнюю чистоту, особенно, если вам тяжело контролировать чувства, соприкосновение с какими-то грязными вещами сводите к минимуму. Под чистотой подразумевается, прежде всего, чистота нашей пищи. Ем ли я много покупного хлеба или чего-то приготовленного людьми с сомнительным сознанием? Записывайте это в таблицу. Посредством этой чистоты ум очищается, и естественным образом человек сможет победить свои чувства.

9. Никогда не оскорбляйте других. Чтобы доказать себе, что вы хорошие не оскорбляйте других, потому что обычно человек, оскорбляя других, хочет доказать себе, что у него есть достоинства. Наше достоинство не в том, чтобы оскорблять других, а в том, что мы занимаемся садханой и стремимся к Кришне. Если мы стремимся к Кришне, нет необходимости никого опускать.

10. Не отдавайте свое сердце материалистичным людям. Когда мы привязываемся к материалистичным людям? Когда мы хотим быть в чем-то на них похожи. Любое преклонение не перед вайшнавом укрепляет нашу обусловленность.

11. Каждый день делайте упражнения для тела, иначе тело вам отомстит. Пока мы молодые, мы не замечаем этого, но тело будет мстить, тамогуна будет пробираться в ум, в уме будет накапливаться стресс, и стресс будет проявляться в том, что все сложнее и сложнее будет соблюдать регулирующие принципы. Когда стресса нет, то следовать принципам просто, когда накопился стресс в уме, то естественным способом освободится от этого стресса будет нарушить принцип. Самый общедоступный и дешевый способ избавится от стресса – работать до пота, потому что физический стресс избавляет от ментального стресса. Если все не так, все не ладится, плохие отношения с женой, с мужем, что нужно сделать? Вспотеть, и отношения станут лучше, потому что вы не будете придавать этому большое значение. Физическая работа это дар Кришны нам. Хотя бы два раза в неделю потейте, до пота что-то делайте, ум станет спокойней.

12. Всегда помогайте другим преданным, особенно своим духовным братьям. Если видите, что у кого-то что-то не так, если чувствуете, что можете помочь – помогите, меня очень сильно разгрузите от моего ментального стресса. Когда духовный учитель принимает учеников, он принимает их карму, он принимает их проблемы на себя, поэтому говорится, что не нужно слишком много учеников принимать, но если уж так получилось, помогайте вы, станьте духовными учителями вы. Шрила Прабхупада говорил с самого начала, что все мои духовные дочери и сыновья должны стать гуру, и под гуру имеется в виду, что все должны стать шикша гуру, все должны помогать друг другу, это указание нашей парампары.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, ретрит в Джаганнатха Пури, 05.11.2014г.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

http://vedamedia.ru/live/





*Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами 
 2,3,7,9 января в 16:00*

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.



----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> *Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами 
>  2,3,7,9 января в 16:00*


Если у кого-то есть этот семинар в mp3, выложите сюда ссылку, пожалуйста.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Если у кого-то есть этот семинар в mp3, выложите сюда ссылку, пожалуйста.


Ссылка на скачивание

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.



----------


## Хари-канта д.д.



----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Ссылка на скачивание


Спасибо!

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Новое обращение по поводу ситуации в Украине:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

ЖАДНОСТЬ ЛИНЕЙНОГО ВРЕМЕНИ

Ещё одна проблема – бешеный, непрерывно нарастающий ритм нашей жизни, из-за которого мы постоянно откладываем самые важные вещи – на потом. Этот ритм – следствие представления людей о том, что время линейно, что время одномоментно. Есть замечательная песня, которая очень хорошо эту линейную концепцию времени описывает: «Призрачно всё в этом мире бушующем. Есть только миг между прошлым и будущим, именно он называется жизнь». В этой песне вся эта идея сконцентрирована: нужно держаться, нужно урвать, и соответственно это настраивает человека на определённое отношение к миру. Линейное время вызывает и разжигает в человеке жадность – демоническое отношение к миру.

Нам постоянно навязывают этот бешеный ритм – это ощущение того, что мне нужно урвать что-то или схватить: «Скорее, скорее, скорее, покупайте, покупайте, покупайте, пока не поздно». Агрессивная среда, в которой мы живём, совершенно сознательно навязывает нам это ощущение: «Постарайтесь успеть!» Потому что живём сколько раз? Один раз живём! Надо успеть, надо успеть, надо успеть, – куда-то человек бежит, не знает куда.

В основе всего этого лежит концепция линейного времени, которая является ни чем иным, как проявлением материализма в сфере метафизики. Сознание, которое нам навязывают, с его линейным временем – это сознание материалиста, которому «нужно успеть». Линейное время или представление о том, что мы живём один раз, делает нас жадными. Вот эта жадность, этот ритм, который нам навязывают, ритм внешней жизни, внешнего мира, который лишает нас счастья – это ритм материализма, ритм жадности. Этой жадностью мы обкрадываем самих себя. Снова и снова мы попадаем в этот ритм и начинаем биться в этом ритме. Мы попадаем на большую дискотеку: «Давай, давай, давай, скорей, скорей, скорей. Живём одни раз!»

Живём мы один раз? Нет! Есть очень важное отличие человека, который понимает цикличность времени, вечность времени и вечность своего существования во времени. Цикличность времени означает, что всё повторяется. Об этом даже Александр Блок сказал: «Умри, начни опять сначала – и повторится всё как встарь: ночь, ледяная рябь канала, аптека, улица, фонарь». Это вклад русской поэзии в теорию реинкарнации.

Это очень важное понимание. Если я понимаю цикличность времени, если я понимаю вечность времени, то задача моя – не в том, чтобы мчаться в этом страшном потоке времени, где всё начинается, кончается, где всего нужно урвать, всего нужно попробовать, всё нужно ощутить. Смысл заключается в том, чтобы быть сейчас в настоящем, и настоящее становится центром этого цикла. Вокруг нас крутится вечное время с его повторениями, где сезоны сменяются, где жизнь сменяет смерть и на смену смерти опять приходит жизнь. Где всё повторяется. Тогда смысл жизни, отношение к жизни становится другим. Оно становится духовным. Человеку не нужно куда-то гнаться в будущее или сокрушаться о потерях, которые были в прошлом. Ему просто нужно жить сейчас.

В циклическом времени настоящее является центром непрерывного потока событий, которые уже происходили и будут происходить в будущем. Это очень важная вещь, очень важный момент. Наша механистичность и наши проблемы происходят именно из-за того, что мы волей или неволей попадаем в этот страшный жуткий ритм, который навязывают нам. Люди не могут из него выйти, не понимают, как жить без него. Привыкли в этом ритме находиться. Поэтому даже когда мы отдыхаем – мы торопимся.

ЕС Бхактивигьяна Госвами

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Небольшое видео, смонтированное учеником Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами, Мадхаванандой пр. к празднику 8 марта со словами Гуру Махараджа

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Махабхарата дас

Лилы Угра Нрисимхи 

История про женщину, которая жила в Тайване, в Китае. У нее было дома изображение Нрисимхадева из Майапура, просто картинка. Она поклонялась Ему постоянно. Ее старый приемный отец, который не был преданным, ему было 85 лет, он впал в коматозное состояние, его отвезли в больницу и врачи сказали, что скорее всего он уже из этой комы не выйдет, скорее всего ничего хорошего уже ожидать не нужно, просто приготовьтесь к самому плохому. Она стала готовиться к самому плохому, она помолилась Нрисимхадеву и поставила у Него кассету с бхаджанами Шрилы Прабхупады, где Шрила Прабхупада пел: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе / Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Она сидела рядом с его постелью и вдруг она увидела, что отец ее в такт с киртаном рукой бьет. Неожиданно он открыл глаза, никто не ожидал, он огляделся, услышал эту музыку, стал ворочаться, вышел из комы. Потом вдруг глаза его расширились, они стали большими и круглыми и он спросил у нее: „Это кто?!” Она говорит: „Это я, твоя дочка.” Ее звали Яшода-мата. Он говорит: „Это кто?” Она говорит: „Это я!” Он говорит: „Тебя я знаю! Это кто? С пятью клыками, с телом человека и с головой льва?” Он понял, что они не видят никого, но он видел.
Сидела она и ее дочка у его постели. Они в один голос закричали: „Это Нрисимхадев!” Он говорит: „Какой? Какой … дев?”

Они говорят: „Нрисимхадев!” Он сказал: „Он головой кивнул, подтвердил: это Я!” Потом он, обращаясь к ним, говорит: „Он мне говорит.” Он стал напряженно вслушиваться. „Он мне говорит, что я должен выучить вот эту вот … то, что там поют.” (смех) Они говорят: „Мантру, что ли?” Отец посмотрел и говорит: „Да, Он кивнул головой, мантру. Он говорит мне нужно срочно мантру выучить.” Они стали его учить с огромным энтузиазмом: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе / Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Потом он слегка пришел в себя, выучил мантру и говорит: „Нравится мне, хорошая у вас мантра. Никогда не слышал ее даже до этого, не знал.” Нрисимхадева ушел и эта Яшода-мата говорит, что на следующий день он в блаженном состоянии, улыбаясь, оставил тело, повторяя Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе / Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе.

Потом случилась еще одна вещь. Они отнесли его тело в крематорий, преданные пели, и потом, когда вышли эти работники с урны и с пеплом его, они сказали: „Мы никогда такого пепла не видели, он белоснежно белый и он благоухает. Вы научите нас тоже этой мантре, чтобы мы тоже ее пели, потому что похоже, что как-то это связано одно с другим.”
Это то, как если человек искренне обращается … Она молилась Нрисимхадева: „Нрисимхадева, защити его! Помоги ему, сделай что-нибудь!” И Сам Нрисимхадев пришел, сразу же. Так просто заниматься преданным служением.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Следующий вопрос: Вот уже 5 лет я нахожусь в обществе преданных, и 4 года как у меня появилась желание (цель) стать вашим учеником, но мои попытки следовать не увенчались успехом. Я не могу следовать регулярно принципам, садхане, раннему подъёму, повторению джапы, чтению Бхагаватам.... Не говоря и о другом...понимаю что мне ничего не светит на духовном пути, все же как мне быть?....
Ответ Махараджа:
Прежде всего нужно избавится от этого «я не могу». Любой человек может. Вы можете, любой человек может. И нужно сказать себе: «Я могу». Нужно также настроиться на долгую борьбу, потому что от слова «я могу» до слова «у меня все получается» лежит достаточно долгий путь. И надо настроиться на длительную кропотливую борьбу, переделывать свои привычки, получать вкус в своих привычках. Совет, который я даю, - это хороший инструмент, необязательно пользоваться им, но это сто процентно работающий инструмент. Просто начать вести небольшую таблицу. Взять одну или две привычки, которые нужно переписать в себе, программы, которые нужно удалить и заменить новыми программами и начать их переписывать, просто отмечая во сколько мы встали.

Естественным образом вы будете стараться вствать раньше, если вы будете вести статистику. И в сущности, чтобы научиться вставать рано, нужно в течение 30, максимум 40 дней регулярно это делать. Привычка разовьется сама естественным образом, будут срабатывать механизмы потребности в раннем подъеме. Все можно сделать в этом нет никаких сомнений, нужно просто это делать и есть для этого методы. Совсем недавно я дал семинар по этому поводу. Ангира Муни несколько раз давал похожие семинары об изменении привычек. Он тоже пользуется эти инструментом таблицей. Главное понять — я могу это делать. И еще раз — это начинается с самого себя, научиться нужно доверять самому себе. То есть дать обещание и следоватть ему . Одно простое обещание, которому мы можем следовать и начать ему следовать, начиная с раннего подъема.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Семинар, основанный на Йога-сутрах Патанджали_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

" Очень часто люди в процессе преданного служения пытаются играть какую то роль, и наш идеал настолько высок, что очень трудно не начать лицемерить. Чем выше идеал, тем легче начать лицемерить. Каждый из нас хочет соотвествовать этому идеалу, это естественное человеческое желание, но за попытку быть искусственным в обществе преданных мы платим очень жестокую цену.

Мало того, что мы начинаем судить себя по этому идеалу и подгонять себя под этот идеал, все остальные тоже начинают судить нас по этому идеалу. Наше общество подчас очень жестоко. Именно потому, что у нас очень высокий идеал, и мы всех начинаем судить по нему. 

Это заставлет людей подстраиваться, надевать маску и пытаться выглядеть лучше, чем я есть. За это приходится платить очень суровую цену, мы лишаемся простых и естественных отношений. Нам сложно раскрыться другим, обьяснить свои сложности.

Общество преданных должно быть другим. Общество преданных должно быть не жестоким, а снисходительным к людям, милостивым. Мы должны быть жёсткими по отношению к себе и снисходительными по отношению к другим, Мы сами не должны притворяться кем-то и общество не должно помещать людей в эту роль, в этот стеклянный ящик, на котором написано "Идеал". Мы нормальные живые люди, и у нас могут быть свои слабости.

Настоящие отношения с преданными возникают, когда есть полная честность, когда есть открытость. Я не боюсь признаться в своих сложностях, и, если я признаюсь, - я знаю, что меня не осудят, не отвергнут. 
 В идеале наше общество должно превратиться в семью. В семье могут осуждать, могут ругать, но из семьи не отвергают " 

_Даршан с учениками на фестивале "Садху-санга"_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Есть история про одного брахмана. Как брахман повторял гаятри мантру три раза в день. Не пропускал ни разу за всю свою жизнь. Учитель дал ему эту мантру. Он рано утром повторял, в середине дня повторял, вечером повторял, в сумерки и не разу не пропустил.
Однажды он заснул днем. Солнце близилось к полдню, и скорее всего он проспал бы, потому , что он устал , было жарко, еще что-то. И кто-то подошел к нему и сказал:

-Эй, время, нужно мантру повторять.
Он поблагодарил человека, повторил мантру, потом он догнал его и говорит: 
-А ты кто? Кто ты такой? 
-Как кто? Я - Кали
Тот- Какой Кали?
-Ну тот Кали, который калиюгой заведует - Калирадж.
-Правда? Что ты меня разбудил? Ты это что, перековался или какие проблемы у тебя? В чем дело?
Он говорит:
-Да нет, просто, если бы ты не повторил мантру, ты бы очень раскаялся сильно, стал смиренным и совершил духовный прогресс, поэтому я решил тебя разбудить, на всякий случай...
Смысл не в том, чтобы следовать дхарме. Смысл в том, чтоб следовать дхарме и не гордиться. Смысл в том, чтобы понять, что дхарма - это наша природа, по которой я построен, и если я буду делать это, то, в конце концов, это принесет благо мне.
Но не в этом суть, а в том, что следование этой дхарме очищает мое сознание, которое, в конце концов, позволяет мне почувствовать любовь http://www.saranagati.ru/stories/8-a...-05-38-41.html

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дорогие преданные, не могу найти, где можно скачать семинар Бхакти Вигйаны Госвами за 2012 "Кришна вступает в Матхуру"? Желательно в формате mp3.

----------


## Элла

Дорогие преданные, сегодня послушала семинар Бхакти Вигйаны Госвами "Семь законов Вселенной" только два дня увидела, может кто-то подскажет ссылку 
на третий день?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Дорогие преданные, не могу найти, где можно скачать семинар Бхакти Вигйаны Госвами за 2012 "Кришна вступает в Матхуру"? Желательно в формате mp3.


http://vkmp3.org/mp3/%D0%9A%D1%80%D0...%BD%D0%B0%201/ тут идет закачка, вроде. Семинар назывался “Кришна входит  в Матхуру“, в поисковой строке наберите.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Дорогие преданные, сегодня послушала семинар Бхакти Вигйаны Госвами "Семь законов Вселенной" только два дня увидела, может кто-то подскажет ссылку 
> на третий день?


Видео тут нашлось: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GjH1z30p8M&app=desktop

----------


## Элла

Спасибо.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Не подскажете контекст и точную цитату из Живого эфира "Кришналоки".
Не помню точно, но там Махарадж говорил как-то так: - Страна сильна не количеством солдат и оружия, а количеством святых

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> http://vkmp3.org/mp3/%D0%9A%D1%80%D0...%BD%D0%B0%201/ тут идет закачка, вроде. Семинар назывался “Кришна входит  в Матхуру“, в поисковой строке наберите.


Там "exe" скачивается. Вирусы, скорее всего. А на вайшнавских сайтах этого семинара нет?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Там "exe" скачивается. Вирусы, скорее всего. А на вайшнавских сайтах этого семинара нет?


Я скачала с этого сайта первую часть, слушаем. В вирусах не разбираюсь, не знаю.
Когда искала семинар в Гугле, он предлагал еще какие-то варианты, посмотрите.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Отношение к женщине как к матери*

Относиться к кому-то как к матери — значит, во-первых, беспрекословно подчиняться и иметь очень глубокое уважение, почтение к матери. Все остальные, скажем так, оттенки этого отношения не так существенны. Отношение к другим женщинам как к своей сестре может быть психологически понятнее нам просто потому, что нам понятнее, что это значит, но это не совсем правильная вещь. Потому что с сестрами мы знаем, что делают — за косички их дергают, иногда другие разные вещи делают. Когда речь идет об отношении как к матери, имеется в виду величайшая степень почтения, потому что только почтение может победить в нас дух наслаждения. Если у нас есть какое-то другое отношение, если нет очень глубокого и искреннего уважения, непритворного почтения как к человеку, который занимает это место матери, жертвующей собой, то другое, противоположное этому, настроение, в конце концов, победит. И мы будем относиться к женщине как к объекту тонкого или грубого наслаждения.
Именно этот дух глубокого почтения может победить в нас очень сильное желание наслаждаться. Женщины относятся к категории пракрити. Пракрити — значит та, кем наслаждаются, скажем так. Но у женщины есть гораздо более важная роль в обществе — это именно роль матери, роль человека, который жертвует собой, который не спит ночами, который воспитывает, у которого есть практически неисчерпаемый запас любви. Либо мы видим в женщине мать, то есть, видим в ней именно эту природу, эти качества, и благодаря этому преисполняемся к ней почтения, либо мы рано или поздно будем смотреть на нее как на объект эксплуатации, грубой или тонкой. Речь не идет о чисто психологическом отношении, речь идет о понимании природы женщины. Я объяснил или нет?

Преданный: У меня есть еще один вопрос. Когда женщина намного младше тебя, то очень трудно смотреть на нее как на мать. Ближе концепция дочери.

БВГМ: Я понимаю, что ближе. Но еще раз, покровительственное отношение, которое мы можем почувствовать к дочери, может все равно превратиться в ту или иную эксплуатацию. Сейчас сплошь и рядом мужчины женятся на женщинах, которые годятся им в дочери. Это никого не останавливает. 
От того, что она по возрасту дочь, не мешает ею наслаждаться. Поэтому только понимание этой роли женщины, фундаментальной роли женщины как матери, которой мы всем обязаны и которая имеет особое качество, качество любви и жертвенности, поможет нам выстроить правильные отношения.
(Даршан 5 июня 2012 г)

----------


## Махабхарата дас

кто убил корову?

В Пуранах есть история, которая иллюстрирует это. Благочестивый брахман занимался очень благочестивой деятельностью, он разводил сад. У него был замечательный сад, он был праведный человек, он следовал всем правилам и ограничениям и очень любил свой сад. И вроде бы все хорошо. Живет себе безобидный человек, никого не обижает, занимается безобидной деятельностью проблема в том, что даже если я занимаюсь безобидной деятельностью, я могу растить свое ложное эго. Иногда люди думают, что достаточно быть просто праведным, просто хорошим, но при этом они забывают, что они постоянно сосредоточены на себе: «я хороший, я такой хороший, так как я хороший, у меня все хорошо, вы все видели, какой я хороший? Обратите внимание, какой я хороший», они постоянно гордятся собой. Ложное эго их растет, вместе с ростом их ложного эго, они привязываются к плодам своего труда. Привязавшись к плодам своего труда, они вынуждены расплачиваться за это. Вот с этим брахманом, у него вырос замечательный сад, в нем росли манговые деревья, у него был питомник манговых деревьев. Манго, которые росли в его саду, нигде больше не росли. И все было хорошо, он был счастлив, все у него шло как по маслу. Вплоть до того дня, когда в этот сад забралась корова. Корова на беду свою не знала, что брахман этот очень праведный. И что сад его является вершиной совершенства. И она, как полагается корове, просто стала поедать все то, что брахман вырастил с совершенно невозмутимым видом. Когда брахман увидел, что у него на глазах вся красота, которую ОН вырастил, своими собственными руками, уходит куда-то в бездонную утробу этой коровы, у него возникло естественное возмущение – кто такая эта корова! Чтобы разрушать то, что я вырастил. Он схватил камень, швырнул в корову и попал ей прямо в глаз. Корова на месте умерла. Таким образом, этот благочестивый брахман неожиданно для себя оказался повинен в страшном грехе. Он очень испугался, он был воспитан в хорошей культуре, он знал, что коров убивать нельзя, что это ужасный грех, что последствия за него придут.
Но, так или иначе, он подумал, ну ничего, я с этим как-нибудь справлюсь, закопал эту корову, чтобы никто не узнал и продолжал совершать свои благочестивые поступки вплоть до того самого момента, пока не пришла его смерть. Во время смерти, людям, грешникам, совершившим грех, приходят посланцы бога смерти. Страшные живые существа, называемые ямадутами. Они забирают душу грешника, чтобы он получил свое наказание и тут они пришли к этому брахману, который в этот момент спал у себя в саду. Наступил момент его смерти, за его душой пришли и стали тащить ее. Брахман стал сопротивляться и вопить: «Вы куда?», «как куда? В ад! За что? Я такой праведный, я такой благочестивый, меня нельзя в ад! Меня можно только в рай!». Ни стали говорить: «а корову кто убил?». Он понял, что, в общем-то, ничего даром не проходит, но он очень быстро нашелся. Он был знатоком философии веданты, поэтому спросил: «а причем тут я? Я не убивал, это моя рука убила. Моя рука подняла камень. Я не причем, я душа, я не осквернен. Я не действую. Моя рука запустила камень. Корову убила, я не причем. В Бхагавад-гите Кришна говорит – душа не может быть убита и никого не убивает. В самом начале Бхагавад-гиты говорится. Что никто не может быть убийцей, потому что душу невозможно убить». Брахман очень вовремя вспомнил 2 главу Бхагавад-гиты. И затеял философский диспут у своего смертного одра. И посланцы Ямараджа немножко испугались, потому что когда они приходят им обычно не выдвигают философских аргументов. Обычно они приходят за людьми, которые не очень сведущи в философии, и когда тут они столкнулись с кем-то кто цитировал Бхагавад-гиту, они немножко испугались, они подумали: «может быть, мы действительно что-то не то делаем? Может быть, мы по ошибке не за тем пришли?» и они отправились обратно, оставили его в покое. Они пришли к Ямараджу, повелителю дхармы. Ямарадж, бог смерти по-другому называется Дхармараджем, повелителем религии. Они спросили его: «что нам делать? Он говорит, что он не убивал, что убил Индра, потому что Индра повелевает рукой.
В соответствии с ведической философией любое наше действие выполняем не мы, это то, что пытается доказать Кришна Арджуне здесь в Бхагавад-гите, что действия выполняем не мы, душа желает, но действия выполняют гуны материальной природы. Что Кришна дал определенный механизм, с помощью которого человек может исполнить определенные желания здесь. Но механизм дал Он. И соответственно, говорится, что в нашем теле есть ниточки, за которые полубоги или уполномоченные живые существа управляются механизмом этой вселенной и дергают нас, когда у нас появляются желания. И Индра отвечает за наши руки. Он олицетворение гуны страсти и он действует нашей рукой. И соответственно, брахман этот сказал: «Индра дернул мой руку». Как иногда русские тоже говорят: «черт попутал», идея та же самая: я тут не при чем. Черт попутал. Я тут не при чем, Индра поднял мою руку, Индра запустил камень. Я не убивал. Они пошли и сказали. Что он Индру во всем обвиняет, может, действительно, Индра виноват? Может, действительно за Индрой пойти? Его в ад спустить? Ямарадж сказал: «пойдемте, я вам сейчас все покажу, что нужно было сделать».
И эти ямадуты в невидимом виде подошли, а Ямарадж принял образ старого человека и пришел в сад к этому брахману. Брахман с облегчением отдыхал после философского диспута, который у него состоялся и думал, что на этот раз пронесло, не нужно будет отвечать. Этот старик постучался к нему и говорит: «можно зайти посмотреть? Такой красивый сад» - «конечно, заходи». Ямарадж в образе этого старика стал ходить по этому саду, и прославлять его: - какой замечательный сад, какие деревья! кто посадил эти деревья, я нигде такие не видел! - это я посадил. - не может этого быть, неужели ты? - да-да, это я их вырастил, если б вы не спросили, я бы промолчал, но если вам интересно, то это я сделал. - а кто разбил эту потрясающую клумбу?- я это сделал. Ничего другого, против правды не попрешь. - а кто дорожки эти сделал? Кто вырастил эти манго?Речь зашла о манговых деревьях, тут он просто не могу удержаться.- манго это моя гордость, я вырастил эти манго. Таких манго нет больше нигде, нигде больше, обойдите всю Бенгалию, вы нигде не найдете таких манго, как у меня. - неужели ты все то вырастил?- только я! Своими вот этими руками. Тогда старик сложил молитвенно руки, и сказал: «дорогой господин, если все это сделал ты, то неужели хорошо Индру обвинять в том, что ты корову убил? Как же тебе не стыдно?». Тому пришлось развести руками и сказать: «да, это я убил корову».Суть этой истории в том, что человек действует движимый ложным эго, движим или нет, узнать это можно, если ты привязан к плодам своего труда, потому что я хочу достичь чего-то. И здесь Кришна ставит это очень строгое условие, но Он не просто ставит это условие, что нужно избавиться от ложного эго. Вся 18 глава и вся Бхагавад-гита учит, каким образом человек может постепенно избавиться от ложного эго.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Мне письмо недавно прислали. Человек, который прислал это письмо сидит, наверное, здесь, в этом зале. И он на корабле ходит в море. Он однажды был в рубке, повторял мантру, и вдруг он как-то усомнился, какие-то сомнения пришли к нему в сердце, он подумал: «А вообще есть Бог, нету Бога? Где Он там? Где Он находится?» И вдруг на дисплее его компьютера, по которому у него связь, он должен был определять, появилась надпись: «Вишну прямо по курсу». Оказалось, что какой-то корабль со Шри-Ланки под названием «Вишну» шел навстречу.
Он понял, что это Кришна ответил на его сомнения: «Есть вообще Вишну или нет?» Вишну прямо по курсу. И такие вещи бывают. Кришна может действовать через кого угодно. И эту вещь очень важно помнить. Кришна может говорить через духовного учителя.

(из лекции Госвами Махараджа)

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж говорил: 
"Если вы хотите всю-всю психологию свести до одной формулы, целые тонны книг по психологии вы хотите сжать, зазипировать, и получить один афоризм. Этот афоризм будет следующий: "Ничего никогда не жди от людей"."
Не жди от них понимания.
Не жди от них почета.
Не жди от них сотрудничества.
Не надо ждать. Ты это делай. Ты это делай для них.
Но ты от них не жди, потому что все равно не получишь.
По крайней мере, не получишь в той степени, в которой ты ожидаешь.
Потому что вы будите давать человеку 100 % своей энергии, вы будите получать максиму 80 или 50. Все равно никогда не будите получать столько же. Такого нет никогда. Мы все завязаны кармой. Мы должны получать свои кармические реакции. Кармические реакции к нам приходят через людей, которые нас окружают. И особенно мы получаем свои кармические реакции через очень близких нам людей. Самые близкие в нашей жизни люди - это люди, которые больше всего доставляют нам страданий. И от них ожидать что-то?! Не стоит.
Поэтому не ждите понимания, понимайте других.
Не ждите тепла, делитесь своим теплом с другими.
Не ждите любви, делитесь своей любовью с другими. 
И тогда вы будите счастливы. 
Простая формула выживания в материальном мире.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ВЫСШИЙ ПИЛОТАЖ КОНСПИРАЦИИ.

Что меня также очень сильно ранит в наших попытках подать ведическую культуру определенным образом (или даже не только в наших попытках, а в целом в попытках людей популяризировать ведическую культуру) – это когда в попытках привлечь людей мы скрываем самое важное, что есть.
В ведической культуре самое важное – это ее духовная составляющая. То есть, чем бы человек ни занимался, с чего бы ни начался его интерес к этому – у всего этого есть духовное ядро, духовная основа. В конце концов, самое ценное, что у нас есть – любовь к Богу. Именно любовь к Богу, а не «божественная любовь». Ну не нравится мне термин «божественная любовь»! «У меня – божественная любовь!» К кому? К себе? Или к кому? Любовь к Богу! Бог – личность, и любовь к Богу – это очень конкретная вещь, основа всего. В конце концов, это основа аюрведы, астрологии, йоги… Если «докопаться» до конца, то все это лишь подготавливает человека к тому, чтобы он понял, что есть самое ценное. И в своих попытках как-то замаскировать, завуалировать все это мы идем слишком далеко.
Как один из здесь сидящих преданных рассказывал мне свой долгий путь – как он (как всегда, через Олега Геннадьевича Торсунова) заинтересовался ведической культурой. То есть, сначала он долго пытался понять: откуда все это?! Он понял, что откуда-то он все это знает, но непонятно, откуда. Потом он понял: из Вед. Потом он долго пытался понять, что это за Веды вообще и откуда это все… То есть, ему года три понадобилось, прежде чем он понял, что это, оказывается, «Харе Кришна». То есть, это высший пилотаж конспирации. (Смех в зале.) То есть, настолько законспирировано все, что даже человек, который хочет, никак не может «докопаться» до источника этого всего.
Я понимаю, почему это возникло, понимаю, что наша репутация оставляет желать лучшего, но именно поэтому мне хочется, чтобы наша репутация все-таки улучшилась и чтобы люди не шарахались от слов «Харе Кришна» и не воспринимали это как некую убогую секту, которая свысока смотрит на всех остальных и того и гляди совершит массовые самоубийства.
То есть, это огромная сфера, и, в общем-то, каждый из вас может на своем месте, на своем уровне внести свой вклад в это. Это, в сущности, означает, что, с одной стороны, мы должны нормально, очень правильно общаться с другими людьми, сохранять достоинство традиции, которую мы несем и представляем, а с другой – не пытаться ущемить достоинство людей, с которыми мы общаемся.

Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Даршан для учеников, Москва, 15.08.2015 г.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Вопрос:* Насколько важно женщине заниматься духовной практикой? В Ведах сказано, что женщина разделяет плоды практики своего мужа, если он практикует. Обычно женщина перегружена домашними обязанностями, детьми и т.д. Нужно ли вдохновлять жену на практику или она и так получит плоды?

*Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* Когда цитируют все эти вещи, касающиеся Вед то, прежде всего, нужно понимать, что женщина получит кармические плоды того, что делает муж. Это положение из категории карма-канды. Для вайшнавов все не так просто, никто автоматически не получает никаких плодов, потому что каждый человек должен прилагать усилия и каждый человек должен так или иначе стремиться к Кришне. Поэтому мы, конечно же, должны воодушевлять и женщин и мужчин, независимо ни от чего, заниматься индивидуальной духовной практикой, ничто другое заменить это не сможет. И не надо пытаться прикрываться какими-то вещами, которые имеют непосредственное отношение к другим вопросам. Жена может пойти вслед за своим мужем в рай, если муж заслужим своими праведными поступками пребывание на райских планетах. Но жена едва ли сможет попасть на Вайкунтху, если она не очистила свое сердце в процессе духовной практики.
(Е. С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Вебдаршан 7.07.2015 г.)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Вопрос:* Откуда у женщин появилось это заблуждение, что они не обязаны варить борщ и заниматься детьми, откуда эта эмансипированность?

*Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* Думаю, что заблуждение это витает в воздухе, и заразились им женщины от мужчин, которые первыми стали отказываться исполнять свои обязанности.
Женщины более консервативны по своей природе, они в большей степени ценят стабильность. Испокон веков именно женщины были в человеческом обществе хранительницами обычаев и традиций. Все подобные концепции в человеческом обществе всегда начинают распространяться мужчинами. Это мужчины впервые объявили, что смысл жизни в том, чтобы развлекаться и наслаждаться. Это мужчины утвердили в обществе извращенную систему ценностей и всячески ее пропагандируют.
Эмансипация женщины - это эвфемизм, которыми так богата наша цивилизация. Не называть же это эксплуатацией... В исторической перспективе эта тенденция появилась в человеческом обществе в период промышленной революции. Городские женщины, в значительной степени лишившиеся защиты мужчин, стали источником дешевой рабочей силы. Ну, и, разумеется, к самому труду на мануфактурах, который требует не столько мускульной силы, сколько сноровки, организованности, привычки к рутинности, добросовестности и непритязательности к условиям труда, женщины приспособлены даже больше, чем мужчины. Вот и возникла потребность "освободить" женщину от ее традиционных обязанностей, позволяющих ей в полной мере проявлять заложенные в ней ее уникальные способности - жертвенность, всепрощение, нежность и любовь.
В результате теперь женщины работают наравне с мужчинами, а то и больше.
Освободите женщину от необходимости по восемь часов в день торчать в офисе, дайте ей уверенность в том, что ее не бросят и всегда будут заботиться и обеспечивать, и очень многие из них с удовольствием откажутся от эмансипации и будут варить борщ, заботиться об уюте и растить детей.

*Поддержите ответ Его Святейшества Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами на публичном сайте:* http://thequestion.ru/questions/4797...nsipirovannost

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Дорогие вайшнавы.

Поздравляю всех с новым годом.

В прицепе - мой подарок всем вам. Буду рад, если он заставит вас немного
задуматься, перед тем как загадывать желание в новогоднюю ночь. 

Ваш слуга Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

https://yadi.sk/i/YwkSOQXZmcWXB

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Вебдаршан по теме *"Наставничество"*

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

МЫ ЗДЕСЬ НЕ СУДЬИ - МЫ СЛУГИ

Когда человек оскорбляет преданных, неминуемо за этим следует что? Оскорбление Кришны. Я видел, как это происходит – это печальная вещь. Если человек не находится на чеку и начинает мнить себя вправе оскорблять преданных, – потому что он видит их ошибки, потому что он умнее их, потому что он более учёный, чем они; и он начинает поправлять других, он начинает оскорблять других, – очень скоро этот же самый человек, который замечательно знал шастры, который давал потрясающие лекции, который повторял по одному лакху в день, у которого была санньяса…

Я сейчас говорю об одном конкретном человеке, – не из нашей организации, не из ИСККОН, но тем не менее, очень яркий пример. У этого человека была санньяса, этот человек знал санскрит, этот человек знал бенгали, он был из России, этот человек писал потрясающие статьи, этот человек давал потрясающие лекции, у него было огромное количество последователей, он был так предан Кришне, он повторял по одному лакху в день, он был очень учён. В какой-то момент он решил, что он вправе оскорблять других преданных. Не прошло и нескольких месяцев, как этот человек начал оскорблять Кришну, – его язык не мог повернуться, чтобы произнести имя Кришны. Я умоляю вас, я очень прошу вас: пожалуйста, примите этот урок серьёзно к сердцу. Я привожу этот пример не для того, чтобы как-то задеть его. Мне больно, – на самом деле, мне очень нравился этот человек, мне очень нравились его статьи, я восхищался им, он младше меня, он ушёл из ИСККОН, пошёл куда-то.

Но замечательный человек – во всех отношениях замечательный преданный был. Я его никогда лично не знал, но я видел, как это произошло, – прямо на глазах. Пожалуйста, я очень вас прошу: никогда никого не оскорбляйте, никогда не думайте, что у вас есть право на это. Все преданные, так или иначе, пытаются служить Кришне, и Кришна Сам разберётся с тем, как они Ему служат (искренне или не искренне). Это не наше дело, – мы не судьи здесь.
 Мы здесь не судьи, – мы слуги. 

_Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Когда мы не можем сотрудничать, это выдает в нас желание господствовать.* 

Сказать «люблю» легко, но Шрила Прабхупада утверждает здесь, что самое высшее проявление любви – это способность тех, кто любит, сотрудничать друг с другом.
Я решил воспользоваться для подтверждения этого не совсем каноническим источником, – это поучения старцев каких-то разных. И в частности, есть хорошее поучение, касающееся этого. Я случайно на него наткнулся, мне нужно было отвечать на какое-то письмо, касающееся христианства. И мне понравилось это высказывание.
Послушайте, что он говорит: «Настоящая любовь не бывает без подчинения. Как ты можешь оказывать любовь и услуживать, если не покорился воле другого. Любое движение настоящей любви – есть услуга, и значит, послушные прилагают двойное усилие: с одной стороны, вера тому, кто дал поручение, а с другой, любовь, примененная в том служении, которое совершается».
Любовь всегда означает подчинение чужой воле, когда я отбрасываю свою собственную волю. Поэтому Джива Госвами говорит, что бхакти начинается с предания себя, то есть подчинения воле Кришны. Но дальше этим испытанием или тестом для людей является наша способность действительно сотрудничать ради того, кого мы любим.
Шрила Прабхупада приводил знаменитый пример про двух сыновей, которые массировали тело своего отца. И один массировал правую половину, другой – левую половину. И они соперничали друг с другом – кто будет лучше массировать. И часто, чтобы доказать, что я лучше массирую, нужно подложить «свинью» другому. Поэтому один из сыновей взял, и с другой стороны отца ударил. А другой последовал его примеру, ударил с его стороны. Вскоре они стали бить своего отца с обеих сторон.
Вот, но любовь значит послушание, и любовь также значит уважение служения всех остальных. Когда мы ценим служение друг друга, когда мы уважаем то, что делают другие, и когда мы пытаемся помогать им в их служении. И это доставляет самое большое удовольствие тому, кому служат. В этом нет никаких сомнений.
Иначе говоря, сотрудничество не есть некая поверхностная ценность. Сотрудничество, или способность к сотрудничеству, проявляет то, насколько глубоко мы поняли, что такое любить, что значит служить. Потому что когда мы не можем сотрудничать, это выдает вольно или невольно в нас не желание служить, а желание господствовать. Потому что иногда мы сами обманываем себя, и нам кажется, что мы служим. Но даже в своем служении мы хотим всем доказать, какой я великий слуга, как я лучше всех остальных. И это, по сути дела, все служение разрушает, отравляет.

Москва (05.07.2009 г.) Собрание лидеров

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Уникальный семинар из 10 лекций, прочитанных Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяной Госвами Махараджем на ретрите в Джаганнатха-Пури (картика 2014).

Эти лекции предназначены для каждого, кто по-настоящему серьезен в духовной жизни. Семинар позволяет понять динамику духовного роста вайшнава и что делать, чтобы бхакти проявилась в сердце. 
Ретрит в Пури по праву можно назвать шастра-ретритом, или свадхьяя-ретритом. Детально разъясняя начальные главы «Мадхурья-кадамбини» Шрилы Вишванатхи Чакраварти Тхакура, Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами обращает нас к постоянному размышлению над смыслом шастр с целью приложить полученное знание к своей жизни. 

Мы можем непосредственно ощутить результаты такого обучения:
- почувствовать, как духовный учитель закладывает семя веры в путь бхакти;
- понять, из чего состоит истинная вера и что ею не является; 
- какова квалификация для практики бхакти;
- с чем мы сталкиваемся на каждой стадии, через какие кризисы проходим, в том числе в отношениях с гуру;
- вспомнить всех преданных, по милости которых мы обрели бхакти, и понять, что на каждом этапе своего развития мы зависим от милости вайшнавов;
- разглядеть в себе четыре формы невежества, три типа сомнений, увидеть причины, по которым бхакти не работает в нашей жизни, и обрести практические навыки преодоления всех этих препятствий;
- убедиться в первостепенной важности изучения шастр и понимания их логики для прогресса в духовной жизни.

Практическую направленность ретрита подкрепляют задания, которые дает Махарадж, а также действенные рекомендации по улучшению садханы, способные преобразить нашу природу, поменять наше эго.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ШЕСТЬ ЭЛЕМЕНТОВ ПРАВИЛЬНОГО ПОВТОРЕНИЯ МАНТРЫ

Мне тут хотелось тоже дать формулу очень важную того, как нужно относиться к Святому Имени, повторять Святое Имя. Эта формула приводится тоже Санатаной Госвами в “Хари-бхакти-виласе”. Пожалуйста, даже запишите санскрит, я потом всем, кому нужно разошлю через матаджи Шравану к
манах-самхаранам шаучах
маунам мантрартха чинтанам
авьяргатвам анирвидо
джапасампати хетавах

(Бхактивинод Тхакур “Пратхама-йама Садхана Бхаджана” Бхаджана-рахасьи стих 33)
1. Манах-самхаранам – я сейчас все элементы этой мантры один за другим вам скажу. Это рецепт или формула, где дается шесть элементов правильного повторения мантры, шесть советов, каким образом нужно повторять мантру. И первое, манах-самхаранам – манах-самхаранам, манах что значит? Ум, манах-самхаранам значит я взял и собрал ум в кулак, самхаранам, я его собрал воедино. Иначе говоря, сосредоточенность, сосредоточенный ум, об этом мы слышали. Первое условие – человек должен постараться максимально сосредоточить свой ум. Это значит, что он должен, при возможности, при любой возможности повторять Святое Имя в обществе преданных, потому что это самый лучший способ сосредоточить ум.
Кто-то испытывал это на себе? Когда сам по себе один думаешь: “Газету почитать, что ли?! Чье там такое интересное?” И в газете там столько всего интересного, а это Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе… или телевизор можно включить, можно столько всего сделать! Вдруг, мы становимся необычайно деятельными. Вы заметили, что в тот самый момент, когда нужно медитировать, нас охватывает необычайная жажда деятельности, которая пропадает в тот же момент, когда мы перестаем медитировать. Нам хочется столько всего сделать! Столько у нас важных мыслей появляется и важных дел и всего останльного. Поэтому первый рецепт: манах-самхаранам, просто возьмите и сосредоточьте свой ум.
2. И второе, очень близкое к этому, шаучам – значит внутренняя и внешняя чистота. Манах-самхаранам шаучам – я сосредоточил свой ум. Можете повторять этот рецепт каждый раз перед мантрой, я сосредоточил свой ум и я постарался сделать его максимально чистым. Чистым значит внешне я чист, мое сознание чисто, я не слишком сонный и из сердца своего я должен сознательно выгнать шесть врагов: вожделение, жадность, гнев, зависть, если я чувствую, что они пришли в сердце, когда я повторяю мантру, нужно прогнать их, нужно сказать: “Приходите попозже, у нас сейчас неприемные часы. У вас 22 часа для вас, 2 часа для Кришны.” Шаучам значит нужно выгнать вожделение, гнев, зависть, иллюзию, гордыню из сердца… гордыню тоже очень важно выгнать. Эти две вещи тесно связаны, если ум чист, то тогда он может быть сосредототченым.
3. И дальше, следующее, маунам. Маунам что значит? Молчание. Очень важное качество. Маунам значит молчание, значит в это время не говорить ни о чем другом, вообще ни о чем другом. Мне рассказывал Мадхава Махарадж про одну супружескую пару учеников Шрилы Прабхупады, ее звали Мула-пракрити, я забыл как звали ее мужа, она ушла. У них в семье было такое правило: они повотряли 64 круга оба, муж с женой. Рано утром они вставали, просыпались где-то часа в два утра, они садились и муж каждый день жене говорил: “Только не говори в это время. До 10 часов мы молчим.” И где-то до 9 часов они прочитывали все 64 круга, оба, молчали, но каждый день он ее предупреждал: ‘Только ничего не говори до 9 часов.” (смеется) И потом, после этого можно говорить, но в это время, по крайней мере, даже если мы не повторяем 64 круга, в это время надо молчать, маунам.
Так, манах-самхаранам шаучам маунам мантрартха чинтанам – мантра артха чинтанам значит размышление о смысле мантры. Мауна нужна для того, чтобы я думал о смысле мантры и я об этом скажу в самом конце. Я сейчас скажу о двух других вещах, а потом перейду к мантрартха чинтанам.
4-5. Авьягратва и анирвидах. Авьягратва значит не нужно беспокоиться ни о чем, не нужно волноваться ни о чем, оставьте, выбросите все волнения, ничего не нужно, никаких проблем нет, Кришна побеспокоится о вас Сам, все случится как должно будет случиться. Волнуетесь вы или не волнуетесь, все пойдет своим чередом. Помните, что вы не Бог и это хорошо, это значит, что от вас очень мало зависит. Это на самом деле очень радостное известие для всего мира, что вы не Бог. Беспокоиться ни о чем не надо, Бог позаботится, все идет своим чередом. Авьягратва анирвидах. Анирвидах значит не отчаиваться. Иногда часто бывает так, что … анирвидах значит быть спокойным и терпеливым… Мы повторяем, повторяем мантру и результатов не видим и мы начичнаем отчаиваться, правильно? Кто-то отчаивался? Уже три месяца повторяю мантру, три месяца! Или тридцать лет повторяю мантру и ничего! Не отчаивайтесь, 30 лет, что такое 30 лет по сравнению с вечностью? Анирвидах значит буквально не отрекайтесь, не нужно отрекаться, авьягратва и анирвидах. Внутренне нужно с тем же самым энтузиазмом и ясным горячим желанием повторять мантру.
6. И мантрартха чинтанам – это сложная вещь, но я постараюсь вам ее сейчас быстро ее объяснить, размышление о … тут написано: размышлением над смыслом мантры. Оно имеет несколько елементов, как размышлять над смыслом мантры? Первое… Запишите, да, все эти элементы? Ничего, да? Пять элементов мантрартха чинтанам:
Мантра дэватам – это значит, что я знаю к кому обращается мантра, кто такой Кришна, которого я зову. Это относиться к любой мантре. Если человек хочет достичь успеха в мантре, он должен размышлять над смыслом мантры и есть формула размышления над этим смыслом. Сначала я знаю к кому я обращаюсь, если это Шива или Рудра, я должен знать, что Рудра девата, к которому я обращаюсь. Если это Кришна, я должен знать, как Он выглядит, какое у Него дхоти, какие у Него глаза, какие у Него волосы. И я знаю какие мои отношения с Кришной, кто я по отношению к Нему. Мантра дэвата и кто я по отношении к Нему.
Нйаса значит поставить себя на место. Иначе говоря, зачем я повторяю мантру. Размышление над смыслом мантры я должен знать зачем я повторяю мантру, что Кришна защитить меня должен, Кришна должен оградить меня. Я должен помнить о том, что я нуждаюсь в защите, в покровительстве. И еще я в чем нуждаюсь?
Я нуждаюсь в том, чтобы Кришна был мной доволен, я хочу Кришну удовлетворить. Нйаса значит я ставлю себя на правильное место, в правильное положение, я повторяю мантру, чтобы Кришна был мной доволен; я повторяю мантру ради Него: Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришн,а Харе Харе/ Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе. Когда этот человек подошел ко мне и говорит: Ну зачем мы так много повторяем мантру, ну зачем это нужно, ну скажите!”
Я ему сказал: “Господь Чайтанйа так хотел.” Он сказал: “Ну, если Он хотел, ну тогда… Ну с Ним я уже спорить не буду.” Я повторяю мантру, потому что Кришна этого хочет, это ради Него. И дальше, Прапатти – я принимаю прибежище у Кришны, у того, кто находится в этой мантре, я принимаю защиты у Него.
И шаранагати значит, что я крошечная джива, которая скитается здесь в материальном мире. Кто я такой? Вот он, я, иначе говоря, мне крыша нужна, поэтому мы говорим Харе Крышна Харе Крышна Крышна Крышна Харе Харе (смех). Мы напоминаем себе: мне крыша нужна, защита, я маленький, я очень крошечный.
И, наконец, последнее – это атма-ниведана – все, что есть у меня кому принадлежит? Кришне принадлежит. И я кому принадлежу? Я тоже Ему принадлежу.
Это мантрартха чинтанам, как размышлять над смыслом мантры: Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе/ Харе Рама,Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дискуссия о карма-мишра-бхакти отделена в раздел "Философия".

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ВАИДХИ-САДХАНА-БХАКТИ ИЛИ РАГАНУГА-САДХАНА-БХАКТИ... РОЛЬ НРИСИМХАДЕВА.........

На самом деле, если правильно определять то, чему мы следуем… Мы не следуем вайдхи-садхана-бхакти. Иногда это называется вайдхи-садхана-бхакти, — то, чему мы следуем, — но на самом деле Бхактивинода Тхакур, Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати и Шрила Прабхупада вслед за ними, они первыми назвали таким образом нашу садхану: вайдхи-садхана-бхаки, — имея в виду, что это аджата-ручи-рагануга-бхакти. По сути дела это рагануга, в которой ещё не слишком сильно пробудился вкус.
И она смешана, она немножечко интеллектуализованная, там есть этот признак интеллекта, и поэтому нам периодически нужна какая-то подпитка от шастр. Т.е. это смешанная рагануга и вайдхи-садхана. Аджата-ручи-рагануга-бхакти — это рагануга-бхакти, в которой есть какая-то примесь вайдхи. Поэтому говорится: хотя вайдхи — это отдельный путь, который приводит в Двараку, рагануга — это отдельный путь, который приводит во Вриндаван, но Шрила Прабхупада, Бхактивинода Тхакур, Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати говорят, что это стадии одного пути. Когда они говорят, что это стадии одного пути, имеется в виду, что это стадии одного пути рагануга-садханы. Но на первом этапе там есть примесь эта — аджата-ручи. У человека ещё нет ручи, п.ч. у него есть анартхи — до тех пор, пока анартхи не ушли.
И Шрила Прабхупада поэтому это говорит: «Следуя регулирующим принципам преданного служения, человек достигает ступени анартха-нивритти, что означает „очищение от всех видов материальной скверны“». До тех пор, пока анартхи не ушли, моя рагануга не чистая, но она всё равно рагануга, п.ч. меня рага ведёт по большей степени. И на этом пути, на этом этапе, человек поклоняется Нрисимхадеву. Какова роль Нрисимхадева? Роль Нрисимхадева в том, чтобы сделать мою рагу чистой.
И сама эта история из «Шримад-Бхагаватам» тоже очень любопытная, тоже очень многозначительная. П.ч. кто был иштадеватой Прахлады Махараджа? Кришна, да. Он поклонялся Кришне. Кто перед ним появился? Нрисимхадев появился перед ним. Он поклонялся Кришне, а появился перед ним не Кришна с флейтой, а Нрисимхадев. Почему? П.ч. какие-то следы, тончайшие следы оставались, и Нрисимхадев появился, чтобы это — пы-ых! — устранить из его сердца. И таким образом дать квалификацию для полной рагануга-садханы — в этом смысл.

(из СЕМИНАРа ПО НЕКТАРУ ПРЕДАННОСТИ )

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Исполняйте честно свои обязанности и это будет дайви варнашрама.
"кришнера самсара коро чхади' аначар
Слушайте внимательно, это самая суть того что я хочу вам сказать уже на протяжении нескольких дней. Бхактивинод Тхакур говорит, пожалуйста живите честной жизнью здесь, честно зарабатывайте себе на жизнь. Мы не находимся с вами на уровне Шриваса Тхакура. Мы не можем подойти к Ганге и сказать "Раз, два, три" и Кришна в ответ на хлопок наших рук, прибежит к нам со всем что нам надо. Заметили что такое не случается? Как правило такое не происходит. Бхактивинод Тхакур говорит каким образом нужно жить здесь. И сам показывает пример этого. Эта четвертая строчка этого бхаджана - ключ к пониманию всей жизни Бхактивинода Тхакура. И он - тот ачарья, чьему примеру мы должны следовать. Мы не можем следовать примеру Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Мы не можем следовать примеру Шриваса Тхакура и Адвайта Ачарьи. Но мы можем следовать примеру Бхактивиноды Тхакура. Он показал что значит честно жить в этом мире и одновременно с этим постоянно думать о Кришне. Он показал что значит гопи-бхава. Как он практиковал гопи-бхаву? 6 часов в день он проводил в суде. Он исполнял свой долг. У него было 10 детей. Все эти дети стали преданными. Среди них был Бхактисиддханта Саросвати Тхакур Прабхупад. У него была верная жена. И да, перед самым своим уходом, за 6 лет он принял бабаджи-вешу - одежду отрешенного человека. Ему было 72 года в этот момент. За всю свою жизнь он был во Вриндаване всего 2 раза. В 48 лет Бхактивинод Тхакур стал работать в Надии судьей и Британские власти так ценили его труд, что специально проложили железную дорогу к его дому. Железная дорога, узкоколейка была специально проведена, чтобы Бхактивинод Тхакур мог беспрепятственно, без пробок, быстро доезжать до работы в Кришна-нагари. Это то как он исполнял свои обязанности. Если бы он исполнял свои обязанности на работе так как делают это большинство из нас, как вы думаете, англичане проложили бы железную дорогу к его дому? Они бы его уволили давно уже... Они бы никакого дела с ним не имели. Он безукоризненно исполнял все то что он делает и при этом оставался преданным высочайшего калибра. И он учил нас - вы живете в мире Кришны и чтобы жить в мире Кришны - живите честно. Исполняйте честно свои обязанности и это будет дайви варна-ашрама. Дайви варнашрама не значит рассчитайтесь на брахманов, вайшьев, кшатриев и шудр. Сейчас я стану брахманом и стану всеми понукать. Дайви варнашрама не значит это. Дайви варнашрама значит - если я брахмачари - я честный брахмачари я не живу в Храме потому что мне некуда деваться. Я живу в Храме потому что я хочу проповедовать и беспрепятственно заниматься духовной практикой. Хочу чтобы у меня было много времени для изучения священных писаний, я делаю это каждый день. Если я грихастха - то я честный грихастха - у меня дети есть, у меня жена есть. И я исполняю свои обязанности - я хожу на работу каждый день - в отличие от большинства современных грихастх, которые в основном в Индию ездят. Месяца на три. Стрельнул где-то деньги. Взял займ в банке и поехал... Если я ванапрастха, то я должен быть честным ванапрастхой - сыроедом)) смех... Они питаются кореньями, сырыми овощами. Если я саньяси, то я езжу проповедую, помогаю другим, пытаюсь воодушевлять. Бхактивинод Тхакур говорит что это то что приведет к тому что гуна, рупа, нама и лила Кришны раскроются перед нами в Святом Имени. Если человек ведет себя таким образом и одновременно повторяет Святое Имя, то тогда Святое Имя проявит милость к этому человеку. Ну а если человек обманывает - то это не Святое Имя - это тень Святого Имени, искаженное Святое Имя."

----------


## Махабхарата дас

О ДУХОВНОЙ СЛЕПОТЕ

В первом стихе БГ вопрос задает слепой царь, и это не случайно. Как вы думаете, почему? Потому что мы с вами тоже слепы. У нас есть духовная слепота, потому что мы не видим своей души, мы разделены с ней. Самое интересное, что Дритараштра много знает, он разумный человек. Мы тоже много знаем, внутри нас есть знание, но почему мы слепы внешне? Мы знаем внутри, что мы – душа, и мы – бессмертны. Смерти нет. Но, тем не менее, мы знаем об этом и слышали об этом, но веры у нас нет, сомнения появляются снова и снова, мы слепы снаружи, хотя внутри у нас есть знание. БГ раскрывает через внешнее знание внутреннее. Почему мы слепы снаружи? Потому что мы не хотим быть зрячими, это будет накладывать на нас ответственность. Поэтому, нам выгодно быть слепыми. Знание – значит ответственность, нужно следовать знанию, поэтому нам легче быть дураками, чем умными. Мы сами выбрали эту позицию и мы держимся за это невежество, потому что оно дает нам определенные преимущества.
Невежество облегчает нам жизнь. Интересно то, что перед самой битвой, Вьясадева пришел к Дритараштре и предложил сделать его зрячим. И что ответил Дритараштра? «Нет, спасибо, я останусь слепым». Именно, наша слепота отделяет нас от нашей вечной природы – вечности, знания и блаженства.
Причина духовной слепоты – материальные привязанности. И мы увидим, как привязанности отделяют нас от любви. Человек может быть слепым по двум причинам – от любви и от гнева. Мы увидим, как материальные привязанности отравляют в нашем сердце любовь. В результате материальной привязанности появляется слабость ума, безволие. Это одна из основных проблем, с которой сталкиваются все люди, которые встают на духовный путь – нерешительность, слабость, безволие.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Кому можно открывать сердце.

Младшим преданным не нужно раскрывать сердце. Мы можем раскрывать сердце младшим преданным, когда мы говорим о Кришне, если в нашем сердце есть Кришна. Когда мы говорим о Кришне, мы раскрываем свое сердце, правильно? Или когда мы делимся каким-то опытом, чем-то, что мы поняли, какими-то уроками, которые мы сами прошли - это возможно. Но, скажем, перед младшими преданными нет необходимости, не нужно делиться какими-то своими проблемами, своими сложностями - это неправильно, это нужно делать перед старшими. Для старших у нас есть эта вещь, когда мы делимся своими сложностями, откровенно говорим, что у нас не получается. Младшим мы раскрываем сердце, то есть тоже говорим, что-то важное: что мы поняли, что у нас действительно есть в сердце, что-то, что мы сами осознали и, прежде всего, в своей жизни пытаемся практиковать.

И с равными мы тоже должны быть открытыми, но нужно также быть осторожным. Открывать свое сердце нужно тем, кому мы доверяем, и про кого мы знаем, что он не подведет. Если у нас нет еще доверия, нет понимания того, что человек сохранит это или воспользуется этим... Очень просто всё.

На самом деле, открывать сердце - значит говорить что-то сокровенное. Но говорить что-то сокровенное мы должны только тому человеку, про которого мы знаем, что он не злоупотребит этим, а реально воспользуется этим. Даже о Кришне не нужно говорить всем. Это девятое оскорбление Святого Имени — проповедовать славу Святого Имени неверующим людям, которые не смогут правильно воспринять это. Мы им скажем, а они злоупотребят этим. Поэтому в Библии говорится: «Не мечите бисер перед свиньями».

Иначе говоря, что-то ценное мы не должны давать тому, кто не оценит это. Потому что свинья не может оценить жемчуг, по определению. И поэтому раскрывать сердце, правильно раскрывать свое сердце -значит давать человеку что-то, что мы ценим, но при этом что-то, что он сможет оценить. Если он не сможет этого оценить - ему не нужно этого давать. Мы раскрыли свое сердце, дали что-то ценное, а человек не оценил этого (даже если это равный), посмеялся над этим, и всё. Что в этом хорошего? Для него это плохо, и для меня это плохо. Поэтому нужно быть очень осторожным с тем, что мы говорим.

И когда мы о Кришне рассказываем, тоже нужно быть осторожным. Нужно понимать, перед какой аудиторией мы говорим, оценит ли аудитория то, что мы говорим. Иногда люди начинают говорить какие-то сокровеннейшие заумные вещи о Кришне перед людьми, которые не могут оценить это. Зачем? Непонятно. Это неправильно, это оскорбление. Потому что мы провоцируем других людей на оскорбления, говоря им что-то заведомо превосходящее их опыт.

Что человек может оценить? Тут очень хорошо нужно понимать: человек может оценить что-то, что он до какой-то степени пережил, может не полностью, не до конца, но какой-то у него собственный опыт есть. Мы должны говорить что-то, что, скажем так, не слишком превосходит опыт человека. Если человек испытал опыт любви, то ему можно сказать о любви, о том, как мы любим. Если человек не испытал этот опыт, то он послушает и скажет: «А, ерунда всё это. Выпей лучше чая с малиной – пройдет». Иначе говоря, тут надо очень четко понимать – на каком уровне находится человек и может он понять то, что мы ему скажем или нет, оценить.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Мини-семинар Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа "4 этапа духовного развития", прочитанный в Майапуре 27-28 Февраля 2016 года
*
Скачать ЗДЕСЬ - https://yadi.sk/d/5W2j-0FmpjuvR

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Говорится, что Бог проявляется через нашу мать прежде всего. Каким образом? Мать ради ребенка готова на все. Я сейчас летел на самолете и рядом сидела женщина с грудной девочкой и она ее в течение всех двух часов трясла, потому что девочка не переставая рыдала. Мать в любое время дня и ночи готова встать, иногда, правда, у нее тоже терпение иссякает, особенно в наше время. Но Бог дал этот инсктинкт материнский, чтобы человек почувствовал как Бог относится к нам. В любых обстоятельствах, в любых ситуациях сын или дочь остаются сыном или дочерью для матери. Даже когда сыну 60 лет, он для матери все равно остается маленьким ребенком. 
Иначе говоря, почему это наставление так важно? Потому что мы как минимум должны видеть Бога или проявление Бога, связанных с Богом, наших отца, мать, духовного учителя и гостя, которого Бог нам послал. Как минимум мы должны проявлять почтение и уважение к ним. Тогда, если мы будем делать это, мы сможем распознать, увидеть Бога и зависть, которая живет в нашем сердце, будет постепенно уходить. Если этого не будет, тогда зависть будет становиться все более и более концентрированной и в конечном счете именно зависть мешает нам Бога увидеть. Зависть есть та самая катаракта на наших глазах, которая мешает нам увидеть Бога.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Вопрос: В последних лекциях Радханатхи Свами говорилось, что правильное повторение Святого Имени приведет обязательно к желанию служить преданным. Это плод Святого Имени. А если желание служить преданным есть, но вкуса к Святому Имени нет – парадокс?
Ответ: Это факт. Шрила Радханатх Махарадж цитировал Шрилу Прабхупаду в комментарии к одному из стихов “Чайтанйа-чаритамриты”, где Шрила Прабхупада объясняет очень важный критерий: если мы правильно повторяем Святое Имя, то у нас должно обязательно возникнуть желание сделать что-то. Обязательно у нас появится энтузиазм сделать что-то, причем далеко не обязательно что-то великое, может быть что-то простое, но нам будет хотеться делать. Как я вчера разговаривал с одним преданным и он мне говорил, что я долго преподавал бхакти, а сейчас мне хочется сделать что-то, хочется что-то конкретное просто сделать. Для меня в этом бхакти и я чувствую как это важно, просто взять и что-то сделать, без всего, просто так, пойти, помыть или убрать.
И если у вас есть такое желание, это значит, что Вы правильно повторяете Святое Имя, значит, что хорошо его повторяете, но, может быть, еще сразу вкуса нет. Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакура объясняет, что иногда уже человек достиг какого-то уровня, но он не получает всех результатов, и он сравнивает это с деревом: дерево, прежде чем оно принесет плод, должно пройти какое-то время. И человек может уже повторять Святое Имя уже достаточно чисто, но он может не чувствовать всех плодов этого, плода бхавы или премы, но в какой-то момент это придет, если он будет продолжать это делать. Это один момент.
Другой момент, который тоже может быть и вам нужно судить насколько, какой из этих ответов правильный. Второй ответ, это то, что если есть желание служить преданным, но вкуса к Святому Имени нет, то может быть, это желание материальное. И я тоже говорил об этом сегодня, когда люди называют служением что-то, что по сути своей служением не является. Нам нравится в обществе преданных, получать какие-то плоды этого так сказать служения и у нас есть вкус, а на самом деле этот вкус основан на нашей гордости и эта гордость заставляет меня, она является моим двигателем, движущей силой для моего служения. И тот, кто задал этот вопрос и все остальные должны сами ответить на него, какой из вариантов ответа правильный: либо это не служение вайшнавам и тогда понятно, почему нет вкуса к Святому Имени; либо это настоящее служение вайшнавам и это значит, что вкус к Святому Имени придет обязательно, пусть не завтра, но послезавтра точно, потому что правильное умонастроение не может не привести к этому.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Госвами Махарадж о 8 марта

Сегодня по случаю особого праздника я хотел бы поздравить лучшую половину человечества с их праздником. Хотя говорят, что 8 марта - это день рождения то ли Клары Цеткин, то ли Розы Люксембург, то ли еще какой-то коммунистки-террористки... (смех) Это не важно! (смех)
На самом деле, хотя мы не признаем телесных различий, и хотя с высшей философской точки зрения мы все равны - все мы являемся душами; с  той же самой высшей философской точки зрения мы все являемся женщинами. Это наш общий праздник! (смех) Есть только один мужчина, мужчина или пуруша, - Бог. Все остальные в большей или меньшей степени безуспешно пытаются играть Его роль. Но на самом деле природа души или пракрити, энергии Бога, заключается в том, чтобы служить. Служение - это проявление женской натуры или женского начала. Мы все здесь пытаемся вернуться в свое изначальное состояние - состояние служения и любви. 
Но помимо высшей философской точки зрения есть естественно относительная точка зрения. Мы живя в этом мире не можем ее не придерживаться. Мы должны уважать различия которые существуют между всеми нами. И различия эти в конечном счете предназначены для того, чтобы сделать нашу жизнь прекрасней; для того, чтобы помочь нам практиковать преданное служение; для того чтобы помочь нам реализовать нашу вечную природу. И здесь сегодня мы собрались для того, чтобы в том числе отпраздновать наличие этих различий. На самом деле жизнь была бы очень скучной, если бы различий не было. Жизнь приобретает необычайную насыщенность именно благодаря тому, что есть мужчины и есть женщины. (смех)
Царица Кунти, со скромностью и смирением, тем не менее очень ясно указывает на преимущества женщин по сравнению со всеми остальными. Как это свойственно мудрым женщинам, она делает это в скрытой форме. В этой молитве обращенной к Богу она говорит: “Есть великие мужи - парамахамсы, которые способны отличать материю от духа, великие философы; муни - великие мыслители, люди которые способны очень глубоко проникать в какие-то предметы, которые способны сидеть и думать, думать, думать, думать, думать, думать... пока не надоест”. (смех) И царица Кунти говорит: "Для того, чтоб таким людям постичь тебя, ты приходишь и даешь им бхакти. И в какой-то момент сердца их тают и они забывают о своей гордыне и начинают плакать. И начинают воздевать руки и молить и говорить: “Господи, Боже мой, я хочу к тебе!” И потом она со смирением, с некоторым лукавством: “Что же делать нам, бедным женщинам?” Шрила Прабхупада объясняет истинный смысл ее слов. Она говорит: “Нам то легче, чем вам. Потому что вам нужно сначала пройти через все эти ступени и понять, что все эти попытки понять Бога обречены на неудачу”. Бога невозможно понять ни с помощью ученых рассказов о нем, ни с помощью разума, ни с помощью великой учености и больших познаний... Невозможно его понять!  Бога можно понять только тогда, когда Он сам захочет, чтобы мы поняли его. Бога можно понять только благодаря его милости. Как можно получить  милость? Очень просто. Для этого...  ну вообще ничего не нужно. Для этого, как говорит царица Кунти тут, достаточно быть просто женщиной. То есть проявлять качества, которые на самом деле изначально присущи женской природе. Прабхупада объясняет, что женщины как правило не склонны к философствованию. И это великое благо для всего мира, и для них в том числе. (смех) Но это не важно, это не нужно! Потому что все эти навороты и усложнения в нашем уме только мешают человеку понять Бога, они лишают человеческое сердце простоты. Тогда как самое главное качество любого человека, самое главное качество, которое может человека сделать счастливым и которое может принести ему милость Бога - простота. Это просто детская простота. Иисус Христос говорит об этом в нагорной проповеди. Он говорит, что никогда не сможете достичь царства Господнего пока не станете как дети, пока не станете, не обретете это качество простоты и бесхитростности. И царица Кунти говорит: “Ну что нам делать, бесхитростным женщинам, нам нечего делать”. И Шрила Прабхупада говорит: “Конечно нечего делать, у вас уже все есть, что нужно” (смех) На самом деле всем этим великим философам нужно, чтоб Бог пришел, и чтоб бхакти он вложил в сердце. Но есть люди, которые изначально естественным образом склонны к этому отношению к нему, которые смотрят на весь мир сквозь призму любви. Хотя может быть эта любовь, можно сказать, материальная , на самом деле даже материальная любовь является отражением духовной любви . И очень часто мужчины не способны к этому чувству, тогда как женщины от природы наделены им.
В Ману самхите говорится, что у каждого человека есть гуру. И что этот гуру, духовный учитель, его нужно ценить в 10 или 100 раз больше чем обычных учителей, потому что он может научить чему-то гораздо более важному. Но дальше там говорится: “Но мать свою нужно ценить в 1000 раз больше, чем духовного учителя.” Потому что мать... чему  нас может научить? (-Любви!) Любви. Потому что мать - наш самый главный учитель;  в законах Ману не зря это говорится, мать может научить человека самому главному качеству - бескорыстию. Никто другой не может этому научить! Полное абсолютное бескорыстие. И если человек получил этот витамин в своей жизни, то он будет всю жизнь счастливый. Потому что он научился самому главному. Потому что идеал бхакти - это бескорыстие, распространенное на весь мир. В отношениях между матерью и ребенком это бескорыстие ограничено - у нее есть начало и конец. Но тем не менее в этих отношениях у человека может появиться определенный проблеск, понимание того, что это значит. И если я понял это и сохранил в своем сердце, и потом сумел распростанить это отношение на весь мир, на Бога, то я понял все. И Шрила Прабхупада здесь объясняет, что в силу этого естественного чувства или этой естественной склонности, которое есть у женщин, они могут научить человека очень многому. И главное, что они могут сделать самое главное - они могут научить нас относиться к Богу правильно.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ГОЛОС ЛЮБВИ

История про один храм во Вриндаване. Во Вриндаване был храм, и сейчас есть. В этом храме поклонялись Кришне, и у Кришны была драгоценная корона огромной ценности. Корону эту украшал бриллиант невероятной ценности. Поэтому, чтобы воры не проникли туда, настоятель этого храма нанял сторожа.
Сторож в течение 15 лет служил Божеству. В течение 15 лет он ходил вокруг и сторожил, чтобы в дом не проникли воры. Чтобы ему нескучно было, чтобы как-то занять время, он пел, он пел бхаджаны. 15 лет каждую ночь он пел бхаджаны.
Однажды настоятель этого храма, так или иначе, по какой-то причине задержался очень поздно и он пришел в храм, когда уже стемнело и услышал сторожа, который ходит вокруг храма и поет. Когда настоятель услышал как он поет, он разгневался страшно. Дело в том, что настоятель был профессиональным певцом и он идеально знал раги, ноты все свары, все маленькие интервалы. Он знал как нужно петь. Когда он услышал ритмы голоса какого-то сторожа, который постоянно фальшивил и постоянно непонятно что делал, он разгневался страшно. «Он негодяй вообще! Он тут целую ночь портит настроение моему Божеству!» Он разгневался так страшно и сказал: «Пошел! Пошел вон отсюда! Чтоб духу твоего не было! Видеть тебя не хочу больше! Все, ты уволен! Больше не приходи сюда».
Когда он это сделал и тот ушел, опустив голову от такого гнева, вдруг он понял «Что я сделал? Теперь сегодня ночью придется сторожить мне. Поздно» и он подумал: «Ну ладно, что сделаешь, ничего?» Гнев его немножко успокоился и он подумал: «Хорошо, сегодня у меня будет такая сева, я буду служить здесь целую ночь, ходить вокруг Божества». Он ходил, вдруг он услышал шаги внутри храма, который был заперт. Громкие шаги. Он стал прислушиваться. Сначала он не поверил своим ушам, потом он стал прислушиваться, потом он стал думать: «Кто мог проникнуть туда? Храм закрыт»
В конце концов, он открыл храм и он увидел к своему восторгу, ужасу и удивлению, что Кришна ходит из конца в конец по храму. Он подумал: «Ну, надо же, вообще! Даршан! Я получил поразительный даршан моего Божества!» Он ходит туда-сюда. Он бухнулся на колени и стал возносить молитвы.
Кришна посмотрел на него: «Ты что прогнал моего преданного?! Он мне 15 лет пел колыбели, теперь Я заснуть не могу! Ничего не могу сделать, у Меня бессонница». «Я певец…» Он запел тот же самый бхаджан. Он был идеальный, безупречный. С идеальными интонациями, со всем, чем только можно. Он пел, и через 2 минуты Кришна закричал: «Хватит, не могу!» Кришна сказал: «Если хочешь Меня удивить своими рагами, то ты Меня не удивишь, Я раги лучше тебя знаю. Так Я и сам могу петь. Слушать тебя не могу, позови Мне обратно этого сторожа».
Тот заплакал и подумал «…и хриплый голос, и ужасная интонация, все». Но делать нечего, Кришна велел.
Он поплелся к нему домой, он пришел домой. Когда он подошел к двери, он услышал всхлипывание, которое издавалось из-за двери. Он открыл дверь и увидел этого сторожа, который сидел и плакал.
Он спросил: «Что ты плачешь?» «Как что? 15 лет я служил Кришне и вдруг я оказался не нужен. Вдруг Кришна через тебя выгнал меня. Кришна сказал «Уходи», и что Мне еще остается делать? Остается только плакать». Этот проглотил ложное эго и сказал: «Кришна тебя позвал. Кришна сказал, что Ему нравится, как ты поешь».
Тот бросился к храму и увидел Кришну, Кришна ходит там. «Давай, пой, без тебя спать не могу». Тот запел и рядом стоял настоятель. Когда он запел обычный свой колыбельный ритм ужасным голосом, с неправильными нотами, неправильными интонациями, с неправильной рагой, вдруг настоятель услышал голос, который он не слышал раньше.
Вдруг он услышал что шло изнутри у него. Он понял, что ничего более прекрасного он не слышал в своей жизни. Слезы у него потекли из глаз. Он понял: «Теперь я понял, что Кришне нравится это слушать». Он услышал не внешнюю форму, а то, что звучало внутри. Он услышал любовь, которая там была. Он стал слушать, слушать и Кришна стал слушать. Кришна встал на место Свое, опять принял форму, которая Ему полагалась по шастрам.
Он пел, пел и настоятель его слушал и слушал. Стало светать и люди уже стали входить потихоньку, скоро должен был прийти пуджари, который должен был служить этому Божеству и тогда настоятель сказал: «Хватит уже, хватит. Уже солнце всходит».
Тот подошел к Божеству и поклонился, упал в дандавате. Этот настоятель стоял и ждал и время шло. Минута шла за минутой. Он все лежал и лежал и лежал перед Божеством. В конце концов, он подошел к нему, он думал как-то вывести его из этого состояния. Он хлопнул его по плечу и понял, что душа его ушла из тела, что душа его в этот момент покинула эту бренную оболочку и что он мертвый лежит. Это история, которая случилась когда-то.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Мне хотелось привести классификацию сева-апарадх, которые делает Бхакти Винод Тхакур в «Чайтанья-шикшамрите».
Он говорит, что ПЕРВАЯ категория – это когда мы не прикладываем достаточных усилий в отношениях, то есть не делаем чего-то, что могли бы делать, по отношению к этому человеку, то есть чувствуете какая тонкая вещь? Слегка ленимся, дескать «ну, обойдётся»… Сейчас очень модно говорить: отношения, отношения, отношения.., 
но это не такая дешёвая вещь. Отношения – это труд ежедневный, причём не просто ежедневный, ежесекундный. Труд, когда мы реально вкладываем сердце в то, чтобы отношения заработали. И первая вещь это когда человек мог бы сделать, но не делает. Ну в принципе, ну я же итак делаю. Неким минимумом ограничивается. 
По отношению к Кришне мы знаем, нужно проводить праздники Ему, 
и в принципе человек может провести какой-нибудь праздник Ему, 
но он думает: да ладно, чего там, Кришна, Ему ничего не нужно, Он Атмарама, зачем тратиться… Может сделать да, но это потребует от него некоего большего труда, больших усилий, в сущности значит что он не любит особо человека то… Он делает, но ограничивается неким минимумом, он думает: ну я ж делаю, я долг свой исполняю, и все. А другой человек знает, другой человек чувствует: не дорабатывает тот, и соответственно у него возникает некая отдаленность, отдаление происходит, отношения перестают работать – это первая вещь.
ВТОРАЯ категория – это собственно неуважение какое-то, это тоже любопытная вещь. Неуважение значит, что человек чувствует что он что-то заслужил, а мы, в силу опять своей эгоцентричности сосредоточены на себе, не признаём то что он заслужил. У него есть какой-то определённый вклад, мы не видим этого вклада, 
не видим его места, и оттуда всевозможные формы неуважения проявляются.
ТРЕТЬЕ, нечистота, опять же – это тоже определённая форма пренебрежения. Человек просто поковырялся в носу, и нас обнял. Или готовит что-то для нас, и волосы падают в суп, а он особо внимания не обращает. Это тоже соблюдение принципов чистоты в отношениях с другим человеком и проявление нашего внимания к нему, проявление нашей любви к нему.
ЧЕТВЕРТОЕ, недостаток решимости - это тоже любопытная вещь. 
Казалось бы, тоже невинная совсем вещь – решимости нет. Иначе говоря, чтобы отношения строились, человек должен очень большую решимость проявлять постоянно, то есть, иначе говоря, все время себя преодолевать в каком-то смысле. Ему сложно что-то делать, и он думает: а ладно, сойдёт и так, я же делаю. То есть это похоже на первую вещь, но немножечко с большим акцентом на том что… 
Бхакти Винод Тхакур приводит пример недостатка в качестве недостатка решимости то, что человек не постится на экадаши. Он говорит: «Это оскорбление». Почему? Просто по тому что: да ладно, и так сойдёт, никаких проблем нету. Ещё раз, это наша способность доказать Кришне что мне ценны отношения с Ним, или доказать другому человеку что мне отношения с ним ценны, и поэтому я преодолеваю себя, или развиваю в себе эту решимость, чтобы доказать ему, что эти отношения важны.
И наконец ПЯТОЕ – это гордыня, человек может быть и не пренебрегает другим человеком, но очень сильно о себе думает и себя хвалит в этих отношениях. И мы знаем, что когда человек это делает, гордится, сердце захлопывается по отношению к нему, не хочется общаться с этим человеком, видя что он в общем-то 
думает о себе. Вроде бы о нас тоже думает, но в основном он о себе думает, и как-то смотрит с высока.
То есть, очень печальный вывод из этого всего: то что очень легко нанести оскорбление другому человеку в близких отношениях, и очень легко таким образом совершить апарадху,и легко в конце концов оскорбить Кришну, который находится в сердце каждого живого существа. Джива Госвами в «Бхакти-сандарбхе», говорит, что как только у человека появляется истинная вера, он находится 
за пределами оскорблений. Просто настоящая вера в то, что Кришна живёт в сердце каждого живого существа, выводит человека за пределы опасной зоны. Он естественным образом начинает смотреть на другие живые существа правильно, если у него есть настоящая вера. Он не будет их оскорблять, он не будет причинять им боль

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Выгорание в процессе преданного служения

Вопрос: Пожалуйста, раскройте момент предания преданным и потом выгорания в процессе служения.

Ответ: Еще раз, выгорание происходит только тогда, когда человек не предается, а когда человек подчиняется. Есть разница между преданием и подчинением. Когда человек позволяет себя эксплуатировать … Свободного человека невозможно эксплуатировать. Когда человек продается. Есть разница между тем, чтобы предается и тем, чтобы продаться. Если я продался, то тогда я выгорю, даже если это продание, так сказать, очень тонкое. Потому что я тогда не смогу, у меня не будет этой свободы и я не смогу остановить какую-то эксплуатацию или еще что-то такое. Если человек свободно это делает, то он всегда может сказать: «Да, я могу это делать, я буду это делать, это я не могу делать».

Но если он действует вопреки здравому смыслу и всему остальному, то какой у него мотив? Мотив у него один – ему страшно. Ему страшно, что его чего-то лишат за это или еще что-то такое. Из-за этого происходит выгорание. У него внутри нарастает недовольство и сопротивление или еще что-то, в то же самое время он не может делать, потому что у него остается привязанность и получается раздрайв внутренний. Еще раз, свободный человек не выгорит, он всегда знает: это я могу делать, это я не могу делать, я делаю это свободно и я счастлив, делая это свободно. Я счастлив даже делать то, что в норме я не делал бы, но сохраняя эту свою свободу. Предание не означает отказ от свободы, предание значит сохранение этой свободы и понимание того, что это самое лучшее, что может со мной быть. Спасибо большое.Да, есть возможность предаться очень замечательная.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Вопрос: Почему Кришна Бог?

Ответ: А что, у тебя есть какие-то другие кандидаты? Когда люди задают такой вопрос, подразумевается, что, в общем-то, они бы хотели, но не получается. Кому-то же надо быть, почему бы не ему, есть все основания для этого. Богом не становятся, Им рождаются.

Если серьезно отвечать на этот вопрос, то Кришна по определению Бог, причина всех причин. Когда мы задаемся вопросом «почему?», мы пытаемся доискаться до причины чего-то. «Почему?» значит «какая причина?» Так вот, почему все останавливаются на Боге? Можно задавать вопрос «почему?» вплоть до того самого момента, пока мы не подойдем к Богу, и когда мы подошли к Нему, «почему» уже больше не работает. Почему? Ну так уж получилось, потому. То есть в какой-то момент, идя по цепочке причинно-следственных связей, нужно остановиться, и этот самый конец является Богом.

Люди иногда серьезно думают, что они поймали. Кто создал все? Бог. А кто создал Бога? Никто не создавал Бога. Как это так? А вот так. Потому что, даже если люди пытаются задавать этот вопрос и в конце концов задают его, они все равно принимают, что есть что-то изначальное, не созданное никем. Те люди, которые не принимают, что весь мир был порожден сознанием, они в конце концов принимают, что причиной всего была материя. Откуда появилась материя? Ниоткуда. Но если что-то появилось ниоткуда, давайте подумаем, у кого больше шансов на это присхождение «ниоткуда»? У изначального сознания, которое породило этот мир. Не более ли правильным будет посмотреть на то, что этот мир порожден сознанием или что он был порожден мертвой, ничего не соображающей материей?

Представьте себе, что вы живете в доме и каждое утро вы встаете, приходите в столовую и там стол накрыт, потом вы приходите обедать и там опять все находится, приходите ужинать и там опять все есть. И вы начинаете думать, откуда все берется: «Ну, эволюция, наверное». С помощью эволюции вот пельмени появились на столе. Или еще что-то. Или галушки. Это то, как люди думают. Они думают: воздух есть, кто его создал? Эволюция. И вот так получилось, что это как раз тот воздух, который нам нужен. Эволюция такая. А теперь представьте себе, что вы выписывали себе воздух на месяц, вот сколько нужно.

Это все очень любопытно, Дарвин с его теорией. Я однажды шел по джунглям в Индии, в горах, и я наблюдал за всем, что там творилось: за животными, растениями и всем. И я вспомнил о Дарвине. И Дарвин, он что увидел в этом мире? Он увидел только конкуренцию. Он увидел только то, что виды сражаются друг с другом, выживают самые приспособленые, самые сильные, остальные отмирают. А я смотел на этот мир и видел, что все сотрудничают друг с другом. Никакой конкуренции не было, это была единая система, где все помогали друг другу, где все жили вместе друг с другом.

Теперь, кто прав? Все правы, да. Все зависит от того, как посмотреть. Дарвин изобрел свою теорию, когда капитализм набирал силу, и он увидел конкуренцию, он увидел вовне то, что было у него внутри. И суть не в том, что сталкивать между собой различные точки зрения, суть в том, чтобы действительно понять, какая точка зрения самая продуктивная. Какая точка зрения или какое видиние мира смогут действительно сделать меня счастливым? Любая точка зрения имеет право на существование. Каждый человек по-своему прав, правильно? Просто мы по-разному видим мир, и теперь нужно понять, что сознание Кришны – это та самая чистая призма, через которую можно увидеть максимум реальности и таким образом стать максимально счастливым.

«Бхагавад-гита» 6.30, Днепропетровск, 02.08.2015 г.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

В образовании, которые преданные получают в ИСККОН есть два совершенно смертельных недостатка, которые, в общем-то, убивают многих преданных.
Один недостаток – это полная хаотичность образования. Чуть-чуть нахватался тут, чуть-чуть тут, чуть-чуть услышал про прему, вообразил себя чистым преданным и пошел глупости делать, т.е. полный хаос, чуть-чуть про варнашраму услышал, чуть-чуть еще про что-то, в голове каша полная, которая, в конце концов, лишает человека импульса веры.
И второй недостаток образования, не менее смертельный – это теоретичность образования. У нас столько теории в голове, мы все буквально набиты санскритскими терминами еще чем-то, а толку никакого нет, и все наши курсы которые мы проходим, они все грешат этим недостатком. Эта вещь, в какой-то момент меня поразила, потому что я сам много таких теоретических курсов дал, и раскаиваюсь сейчас перед вами за то, что я эти курсы дал. В результате я что вижу? Человек изучает теорию, у него возникает совершенно ложное представление о своем собственном уровне, абсолютно ложное, которое не имеет никакого отношения к его реальному уровню, и все это знание теоретическое он использует для одной только цели – чтобы гордиться, и, в конце концов, уходит куда-то или еще что-то случается, или другой недостаток который в результате этого возникает – он не знает как этим воспользоваться абсолютно.
И что меня поразило в свое время, когда я размышлял над этим это то, что при огромном количестве курсов, которые преданные проходят в ИСККОН практически нет ни одного курса, в результате прохождения которого, можно было бы сказать: этот человек достиг уровня ништхи или этот человек достиг уровня анартха-нивритти. Теорий много, а анартхи как были, так и остаются. Нет ни одного курса, который бы конкретно был бы предназначен для этого – вот смотрите, вот это анартхи с которыми мы дело имеем. Нет, давайте будем изучать теорию, так как будто в результате изучения теории анартхи сами уйдут, они не уйдут, не уходят они. Бхакти-шастры, бхактивайбхава, бхактиведанта, теория сплошная. Давайте не будем проходить бхактиведанту, давайте, по крайней мере, попытаемся шастрия-шраддху у людей создать, чтобы у них хотя бы вера в шастры появилась какая-то, прежде чем устремляться в какие-то невероятные сферы. Давайте попытаемся понять какие реальные сомнения или реальные проблемы есть у людей в жизни, и что, собственно, мы делаем с этими реальными проблемами в их жизни.
Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Мадхурья Кадамбини, Джаганнатха-Пури, 29.10.2014г.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

64 КРУГА ОТ ГОСВАМИ МАХАРАДЖА

Техника быстрого повторения маха-мантры, благодаря которой можно повторять лакх в день.

Я хотел, чтобы мы с вами немножечко потренировались в быстром повторении святого имени. Я сейчас объясню определенную технику, которой можно пользоваться. И в общем-то все люди, которые повторяют много лакхов или хотя бы один лакх, которые быстро повторяют, они так или иначе пользуются этой техникой.

Техника очень простая. Сейчас очень ясно перед глазами представьте написанную маха-мантру. Постарайтесь сохранить образ внутри написанной маха-мантры.

И теперь давайте попытаемся повторить, до какой-то степени сохраняя этот образ. Сначала мы постараемся войти в медитативное состояние над умом. Пожалуйста, опять же не распинайте меня за то, что я вам скажу. Попытайтесь повторять святое имя как можно быстрее, как бы держа эту матрицу в уме. И не очень заботьтесь о том, чтобы слышать святое имя. Потому что когда вы быстро повторяйте, вы все не услышите.

У вас все слова там есть, просто потому что у вас эта матрица там. Понимаете? Вы все повторяете, в этом нет никаких сомнений. Люди, которые вас слушают, могут всего не разобрать. На самом деле у вас все есть, просто потому что у вас вся эта вещь вошла внутрь.

Не так важно, не заботьтесь о том, чтобы четко все произносить, потому что наш речевой аппарат не поспевает за этим. Но постарайтесь, чтобы в мыслях эта вещь была.

Это наше служение. Мы хотим повторять больше святого больше. Мы хотим, чтобы наша нама-абхас привлек к себе чистое святое имя.

Что происходит? У нас очень много посторонних незамечаемых мыслей. И эти посторонние мысли отвлекают нас, на них тратиться время. Ум отвлекается. Если человек сосредотачивается, и старается повторять быстрее, то тогда сам опыт, который он получает, гораздо более обогащает. И в этом опыте больше нама-абхаса, т.е. меньше оскорблений.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж - Киртана мела 2015 (13.07.15)

P.S. От себя скажу, чтобы не возникало вопросов. Махарадж также говорил, что в начале духовной практики нужно научиться повторять мантру четко и слыша все слова, однако с максимальной скоростью, чтобы на это уходило не больше 6, 6,5, максимум 7 минут. Иначе уму легче улететь. Например, Харикеша Свами в свое время говорил, что если вы повторяете мантру больше 5 минут, вы в майе. Я понимаю о чем он говорит, точнее стал понимать, когда стал повторять быстро. Скорость очень помогает концентрации и также благодаря этому можно больше воспевать.
Махарадж говорит, что после того, как вы научитесь воспевать вслух, вы можете пробовать техники и практики, которые даются на ретритах и т.п.

По личному опыту, я попробовал повторять по нижеприведенной методике рекомендованной Махараджем, скажу что очень эффективна, мыслей в сто раз меньше, им просто нет там места, т.к. кругом одна Харе Кришна мантра в концентрированном виде :smilies:  метод конечно немного необычен, т.к. мы привыкли, чтобы слышать четко каждое слово. После первого такого повторения понял, что в принципе со временем можно вдохновиться и повторять лакх каждый день, ну или по крайней мере уже сейчас можно повторять спокойно поллакха за 2-2,5 при моей скорости. То есть эта техника не должна быть стимулом для того чтобы побыстрей вычитать свои круги. Попробуйте повторять больше нормы, это вдохновляет. 
После первого такого повторения испытал прилив счастья, однако позже на сердце висело такое смешанное чувство, непонятное. Позже, пообщавшись с вайшнавами, понял, что всё дело в том, что был сосредоточен только на технике и забыл вложить сердце, эмоцию. Это тоже немаловажный фактор, не пренебрегайте этим. Без этого невозможно будет обрести чистое святое имя. Как сказал один преданный, ну что, сидишь и наслаждаешься намабхасом? иди плачь о том что не можешь повторять шуддха-нам.

Дополнительные сведения:

В среднем ачарьи повторяли лакх за 4 часа.

Шринивас Ачарья: Изучением книг он был занят до 10 утра. Затем до 2 часов дня он в уединении читал джапу, иногда поклоняясь Кришне в медитации.
Сатьярадж дас - "Жизнь вайшнавских святых".

По мнению ачарьев Харидас Тхакур повторял три лакха за 12 часов.
Маханидхи Свами, "Путеводитель по Джаганнатха-пури".

Манохар дас Бабаджи: Он повторял Харинаму не меньше семи лакхов в день.
ОБЛ Капур - "Святые Враджа".

Гаураговинда продолжал устойчиво прогрессировать в бхаджане. Он теперь мог в течение одного дня прочесть восемь лакхов Харинамы.
ОБЛ Капур - "Святые Враджа".

И т.д. есть много цитат и есть множество святых прошлого и наших дней, которые повторяли по огромному числу лакхов. Это я чему. Чтобы повторять один лакх хотя бы самое большее за 4 часа, на круг уходит 3:45. Проведите эксперимент, попробуйте повторять с такой скоростью, чтобы при этом было слышно каждое слово. Это невозможно. При этом, некоторые ачарьи прошлого повторяли свою джапу еще быстрей, 3 минуты на круг, 2,5.

D?sa Yashoda Kumara

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Почему Кришна черный?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Этот вопрос из тех, перед которыми логика должна благоговейно отступить. Кузнечик зеленый от страха, петух пестрый от вожделения. Кришна же черный потому что Он – Бог и на все Его воля.
И тем не менее девушки-пастушки из маленькой деревеньки в Уттар-Прадеше, никогда не обучавшиеся философии, нашли на него окончательный ответ.

Однажды гопи спросили у Кришны: “Эй Шьяма, а почему Ты такой черный?” - А каким Мне еще быть? Разве вы не знаете, что любой, кто родился в полночь, вырастает черным? – ответил Кришна.
- Нет, Кришна, не обманешь, – сказала Вринда-гопи. – Я знаю, почему Ты такой черный. Потому что Яшода кормит тебя молоком от черной коровы
- Вы ничего не понимаете. Он такой черный, потому что слишком любит танцевать темными ночами с девушками Вриндавана, возмутилась Лалита
- Неправда, – возразила Вишакха.- Я лучше знаю, почему Кришна черный. Он черный, потому что все время купается в черных водах Калинди.
Еще чуть-чуть, и гопи начали бы ссориться друг с другом.
(Теологические вопросы куда меньшей сложности и те приводили к расколам). Поэтому Шри Радхике пришлось вмешаться и поставить точку в этом споре: “А вот и нет, Он такой черный, потому что Я смотрю на Него, пожирая Его Своими черными глазами. Мало того, желая навсегда заключить Его в свое сердце, Я обнимаю Его своими глазами, и когда Он входит в Мое сердце, черная сурьма, которой подведены мои глаза, делает Шьямасундару черным”.
Отвечая на этот вопрос, Кришна в шутку поставил Себя в зависимость от законов материальной природы: “Я черный, потому что родился в полночь”.
Но гопи трудно обмануть: “Ты черный, потому что зависишь от материнской нежности и любви Яшоды и ее коров”, – сказала Вринда, и Кришна не мог не согласиться с нею.
Но Лалита возразила: “Разве вастсалья-раса может надолго связать непоседливого Кришну? Если Он и зависит от чего-то, то только от любви гопи”, – и Кришна уже был готов принять этот ответ, как вмешалась Вишакха: “Вы говорите, что Кришна зависит от вашей любви, но разве Он зависит от нее, если Ему приходится созывать вас на танец раса звуками Своей флейты? Моя любовь сильнее, ибо она растопила мое сердце и превратила его в черные воды Ямуны. Вы бежите к Нему, а ко мне Он приходит Сам!”
Но тут пришел черед возмутиться Шримати Радхрани: “К тебе Он приходит Сам, это правда, но Он может прийти, а может и не прийти. Тогда как Я заключила Его в Свое сердце, из которого Ему никогда не вырваться!”

И все же, почему Кришна черный? Природа философского ума такова, что он постоянно ищет ответов на свои бесконечные “почему?”. И каждому хочется найти свой ответ. Если спросить у человека, КТО ОН, то в подавляющем большинстве случаев он сразу же начнет наивно перечислять, ЧТО У НЕГО ЕСТЬ. Мы сами не подозреваем, до какой степени наши представления о самом себе основаны на том, чем мы владеем и распоряжаемся: я муж такой-то жены, отец таких-то детей, гражданин такой-то страны, владелец таких-то богатств,обладатель таких-то дипломов, грамот и наград.
При этом мы подразумеваем: я – наслаждающийся, а чтобы вы поняли, чем я отличаюсь от других наслаждающихся, я перечислю вам все то, чем я могу наслаждаться по праву. Мы судим о себе по тому, что у нас есть, забывая о том, что со всем этим нам предстоит расстаться и что все это не имеет никакого отношения к нашей истинной природе.

Основывая свое бытие на временных, материальных вещах, мы лишаем себя права существовать вне и помимо них и тем самым только подтверждаем свою смертность. Глубинная причина смерти коренится в иррациональном желании души наслаждаться и обладать. Инстинкт обладания омертвляет вечную душу. Стало быть, чтобы обрести бессмертие, нужно просто научиться отдавать. Вся жизнь человека - это борьба между инстинктивным желанием присваивать и прививаемым ему стремлением отдавать.
Шри Кришна учит в “Гите”, как примирить эти две, на первый взгляд, противоречивые тенденции. Он объясняет Арджуне закон ягьи: человеческая жизнь начинается с понимания того, что человек сможет получить все необходимое для жизни, только принося жертвы. Это первый проблеск человеческого разума: если ты хочешь что-то иметь, сначала пожертвуй.

Существо, не понимающее этого, недостойно называться человеком. Но на самом деле жертва – не средство, а самоцель. В высшем смысле жертва это не хитроумный метод обрести что-то взамен, а способ существования в вечности.
Знаменитое Руставелевское ”Все, что отдашь, – твое”, которое иногда возводят чуть ли не в ранг высшего морального принципа, по сути дела всего лишь первый шаг на долгом пути к совершенству: мы учимся отдавать, чтобы получить что-то взамен.
Но Шри Кришна в “Гите” идет дальше.Он говорит: отдавая и жертвуя, ты обретешь самого себя. Строя свое существование на обладании, мы, сами того не подозревая, приносим в жертву свое “я”. Подлинное бытие возвратится к нам только тогда, когда мы построим все свое существование на жертве.

По сути дела, человек есть не то, чем он обладает, а то, что отдал. Э.Фром приводит любопытный пример. Он спрашивает: почему синий стакан кажется нам синим? И отвечает: потому что этот стакан пропускает сквозь себя только лучи синего цвета, все остальные лучи он поглощает. Он синий, а не красный, потому что отдал синие лучи и поглотил красные. Сердце, настроенное поглощать и присваивать, становится черным и грязным, но щедрое сердце приобретает белоснежную чистоту. Душа должна отдавать, а Бог – принимать.
Отсюда наш ответ: Кришна-Шьямасундара черен,потому что Он не может быть иным: Его священная обязанность - принимать наши жертвы и наслаждаться ими. Но Он не просто черен: Он бесконечно прекрасен в Своей всепоглощающей черноте.
Поэтому Его называют Шьямасундарой. А Тапта-каньчана Гауранги – дарующая половина Абсолюта – всегда лучится ослепительным светом Своей жертвенной любви к Шьяме. Когда Шьяма решает раздать Себя всем и каждому, он принимает щедрое сияние Радхи, пряча внутри Свою магнетическую черноту.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

5 КАЧЕСТВ, КОТОРЫЕ ПРИХОДЯТ ПРИ ПРАВИЛЬНОМ ВОСПЕВАНИИ СВЯТОГО ИМЕНИ.

Они удивительным образом перекликаются с теми о которых мы писали ранее.

1) качество, которое приходит к человеку, правильно повторяющему святое имя господа – это ПРОСТОТА.
Шрила Бхактисидханта Сарасвати Тхакур Прабхупада говорит, что это главное качество вайшнава. Вайшнав – это человек, у которого в душе нет ни капли политики. Он не пытается ни кем притворяться, не пытается никого из себя изображать. Он для всех одинаков, приходит к нему большой человек или маленький.

2) Вместе с простотой появляется еще одно замечательное качество – экантата, ЦЕЛЕУСТРЕМЛЕННОСТЬ, когда у человека остается только одна цель. Сейчас у нас множество целей. Но когда цель одна, человек видит эту цель и идет к ней. И все становится просто. На самом деле духовная жизнь очень проста, и путь духовный очень прямой. Но из-за многоветвистого нашего разума, мы не понимаем, как по этой прямой дороге идти. Экантата – это в каком-то смысле антоним безбожия, или атеизма. Потому что у человека, который верит в Бога, есть только одна цель – Бог. Он понимает, что никаких других целей нет, поскольку Бог есть все. И Бог может исполнить все мои желания.

3) И следующее третье качество, которое у него появляется – этот РЕШИМОСТЬ, способность преодолевать любые препятствия. Такой человек может давать обеты и следовать им. И сила, чтобы следовать обетам, приходит именно от Святого Имени Господа.

4) И четвертое качество, которое является антонимом к привязанности – это ОТРЕШЕННОСТЬ, и даже не просто отрешенность, но бескомпромистность по отношению к тем вещам, которые могут погубить наше преданное служение.

5) И, наконец, пятое, качество, которое приходит к человеку в результате правильного повторения Святого Имени – это СМИРЕНИЕ. Бхактивинода Тхакур определяет подлинное смирение, как «способность ничего ни от кого не ждать».

Представьте себе на мгновение, что у вас есть это качество: вы ни от кого ничего не ждете, ни благодарности, ни ответа, ничего… Будете ли вы счастливы в таком состоянии??? Вы будете самыми счастливыми людьми! Потому что у вас не будет никаких разочарований. Потому что есть Кришна и мы, есть святое Имя Кришны. Все остальное приходит само.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Что является корнем всех ересей и доктрин? По каким причинам люди становятся последователями или лидерами сомнительных религиозных групп? Гордость. В комментарии к восьмому стиху тринадцатой главы “Бхагавад-гиты” Шрила Прабхупада говорит: “Люди страстно желают прославиться своими религиозными убеждениями. Иногда, не понимая основных положений религии, человек присоединяется к какой-нибудь группе, которая по существу не придерживается религиозных принципов, и затем провозглашает себя наставником в делах религии”. Как Бхактивинод Тхакур поет в одной из песен: «Я всю жизнь избегал общения со святыми, всю жизнь я непонятно что делал, а теперь, что самое удивительное, сам облачился в одежды святого, и учу других, - так майя смеется надо мной, майя сыграла надо мной злую шутку». Это очень похоже на нас на всех. Мы пытаемся учить. Но если мы пытаемся учить, и при этом в сердце остается пратиштха, как в «Хари-бхакти-вилласе» говорится, что из всех анартх которые находятся в нашем сердце, из всех пороков и изъянов которые есть, пратиштха самый трудный. Мы можем вырвать все остальные изъяны, мы можем избавиться даже от вожделения, но вожделение в тонкой форме, в форме гордыни, в форме желания выделиться, в форме желания прослыть великим святым, остается дольше всего. И поэтому мы можем видеть как различные религиозные движения или секты или отклонения возникают и в основе этого лежит именно гордыня и желание самому установить этот самый закон.
Желание славы, подобное испражнениям, – корень всех анартх. Эти “испражнения” следует обходить стороной. Потому что если просто приблизишься к испражнениям, уже осквернишься, от одного запаха. И этот запах пратиштхи, запах желания славы может осквернить человека, поэтому это то, чего нужно сторониться больше всего. Поэтому мы видим, что любая настоящая религия, в конце концов, проповедует смирение. Любая настоящая религиозная практика должна приводить к смирению человека. Человек должен развивать в себе это качество. И, наоборот, любая неправильная практика приводит к противоположному результату. Если человек неправильно занимается практикой даже правильной религии, человек может повторять мантру даже правильной религии, но если он делает это неправильно, результатом этого будет, что гордыня будет возрастать в его сердце.
В чем заключается основа нашей духовной практики? Повторение Харе Кришна. Наша практика заключается в том, что мы повторяем святые имена Бога. Но эта же самая практика если делать ее неправильно является корнем всех отклонений. Об этом говорит Джива Госвами в «Бхакти-сандабхах», он описывает, каким образом эти отклонения возникают. И он говорит, что все отклонения возникают из нама-апарадх. Он указывает на три основных оскорбления святого имени, которые порождают всевозможные отклонения. Первая это садху-нинда. Второе – гурор-авагья. Третье – шрути-смрити нинда. И они, в сущности, соответствуют той же самой триаде: гуру, садху, шастры. Именно гуру, садху и шастры являются системой подстраховки и если у нас в порядке отношения с нашим гуру, отношения с садху, со святыми, и отношения с шастрами, то тогда мы можем не сомневаться, что мы идем правильным путем. Если что-то одно начинает давать сбой можно не сомневаться в том, что, в конце концов, мы отклонимся. Джива Госвами говорит, что если человек настаивает, если он упорствует в этой своей апарадхе, если он случайно отклонился это ничего, но если он упорствует в одном из этих оскорблений, то тогда это приведет, в конце концов, к апа-сампрадайе, к какому то отклонившемуся течению.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Вопрос одного из студентов «Большого ведического практикума»:
Можно ли быть последователем ведической культуры и не отказываться от христианства?

Ответ Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами:
Это зависит от того, что мы понимаем, говоря о «следовании Ведам», и на каком уровне мы принимаем христианство.

Самый, наверное, распространенный вариант совмещения ведический знаний и других философий или религий – это когда люди из ведической философии и культуры берут только то, что относится к уровню благости. Как жить более чистой жизнью, как поддерживать здоровье, как правильно вступать в отношения, как искать свое предназначение, как развивать в себе качества уважения и благодарности. Все это подробно и доступно описывается в Ведах и не противоречит никакой религии. Более того, нравственному агностику и атеисту все это вполне подойдет.
В этом случае человек берет из ведической философии ее материальный аспект, а духовную составляющую берет откуда-то еще, или совсем не берет. Ничего, в общем-то, криминального в этом нет, но важно отдавать себе в этом отчет и говорить о себе не как о последователе ведической философии, а о человеке, который пользуется разными методиками, там описанными.

Если говорить о более глубоком принятии ведической философии и культуры, то ее совместимость или несовместимость с христианством или любой другой религией будет зависеть от того, насколько глубоко мы принимаем христианство.
Большая часть людей, к сожалению, принимает христианство довольно поверхностно, на уровне традиций и ритуалов. Очевидно, что христианство, принятое на этом уровне, совместимо с чем угодно, что мы в общем-то и можем видеть: люди «успешно» совмещают свое христианство порой даже с отсутствием веры в Бога. Если не ошибаюсь, по статистике в России процент людей, причисляющих себя к христианству, значительно превышает процент людей, верующих в Бога.

Второй вариант совмещения – совмещение на уровне этических ценностей. Здесь Веды и христианство никак не противоречат друг другу. Благодарность, смирение, терпение, отсутствие гордыни - все это общие ценности и изучение этических аспектов разных традиций только усилит глубину вашу веру в универсальность этих ценностей. Попытайтесь интереса ради сравнить «Нагорную проповедь» с «Бхагавад-гитой».

Однако если мы пойдем глубже и станем всерьез изучать философию христианства и ведическую философию, то начнем на каждом шагу сталкиваться с достаточно серьезными противоречиями. Начиная с непризнания христианами кармы и реинкарнации, продолжая линейностью (а не цикличностью, как описано в Ведах) времени и заканчивая принципиальным неприятием христианством того, что какие-то другие пути тоже могут привести к Богу.

Поэтому самое правильное - не торопиться и начать внимательно изучать обе этих традиции, не отвергая ни одну их них, благо, как мы уже сказали, общего достаточно много. Потом в какой-то момент начать формулировать для себя - зачем я ищу религиозную традицию, чего я хочу достичь, где я смогу получить ту помощь, которая мне требуется. Правильный ответ, вместе с полученными знаниями поможет сделать правильный выбор. И что очень важно, даже сделав свой выбор, вы не будете отвергать другие традиции, видя, как Бог проявляется в них.

Великий вайшнавский святой Бхактивинода Тхакур так писал об этом:
«Религии мира, естественно, отличаются одна от другой, но эти различия ни в коем случае не должны становиться предметом споров. Если нам доведется наблюдать, как Богу поклоняются приверженцы другого вероисповедания, нам следует думать: "Здесь проводят богослужение моему Господу, но не так, как это делаю я, а иначе. Бог один для всех. Я почтительно склоняюсь перед представленным здесь символическим изображением Господа. Да усилит Он мою любовь к тому Его образу, который ближе мне и привычнее»».

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж о книге "Истинный джентльмен" 




Помочь изданию книги "Истинный джентльмен"

----------


## Махабхарата дас

САДХАНА ПЕРЕД ОТХОДОМ КО СНУ:
1. включите спокойную медитативную музыку, джапу Шрилы Прабхупады или мелодичный киртан
2. сядьте удобно и расслабьтесь, послушайте звуки мантры
3. сделайте несколько глубоких вдохов и выдохов


4. мысленным взором окиньте свой день, поблагодарите за него Кришну и всех, с кем Кришна свел вас сегодня (благодарность освобождает от позиции «я действующий», сложить руки в мудре «намаскар»)
5. попытайтесь отпустить все, что волновало вас в течение дня, и простите всех, кто вольно или невольно причинил вам боль. Представьте себе, как поток времени уносит все это, а вы остаетесь один на один с Богом ( отпустить все ненужное, все желания, то, над чем мы не властны. Есть только я и Кришна. Не простив людей, мы проснемся с болью и обидой — будет зудеть в уме )
6. Не торопясь, прочитайте один или два круга мантры, страясь сосредоточиваться на звуке святого имени.

СОН - ЭТО РЕПЕТИЦИЯ СМЕРТИ.
Поблагодарив и простив всех, можно легко вспомнить Бога и ничего не будет держать в этом мире. Садхана перед сном — это подготовка к смерти.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами (конспект Нама-киртан-ретрит в Подмосковье, май 2016)

----------


## Махабхарата дас

СЕКРЕТЫ ДЖАПЫ
Я хотел вам одну важную вещь сказать, меня ей научил Анируддха прабху, ему уже за восемьдесят лет, и он в течении пятидесяти с лишним лет повторяет как минимум 64 круга. А последние двадцать лет он повторяет 128 кругов, а иногда 192 круга мантры, т.е. как минимум 128. Я был у него в деревне (в Раджастане, недалеко от Джайпура), и у него деревня довольно большая, и вся деревня, дети, взрослые, все до одного повторяют как минимум 64 круга. При этом они много чего успевают делають, причем они все счастливые. Мы приехали туда, и потом нас вся деревня провожала, и вся деревня с мешочками, и они радуются. У вас было время, когда вы не могли дочитать свои круги?
Преданные: Да.
Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Он говорит, что у него тоже было время, когда он не мог дочитать свои круги, просто не мог остановиться читать круги, не мог дочитать. Т.е., иначе говоря, у него огромный вкус. И он делился своим опытом.
Он говорит, что ум наш надо зажать куда-то в тески, потому что, когда он прыгает куда-то, скачет повсюду, никакого вкуса нет, вкус появляется только тогда, когда ум сосредоточен, и это относится ко всему. Когда ум сосредоточен, мы получаем вкус. Если мы едим, и ум наш сосредоточен на чем-то еще, получим мы удовольствие от еды? Нет, мы даже не заметим, что съели, потому что ум был в другом месте. Сосредоточенность - это первое необходимое условие для того, чтобы мы почувствовали какой-то вкус от чтения джапы. 
Он говорит, чтобы ум закрыть нужно его поместить в треугольник, он говорит, что треугольник - это самая минимальная замкнутая фигура, это так называемый треугольник джапы, который на самом деле очень сильно помогает, если им правильно пользоваться. На чем нужно концентрироваться?
Преданные: На звуке.
Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Пытался кто-то из вас концентрироваться на звуке?
Преданные: Да.
Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Получается?
Преданные: На какое-то время.
Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Да, получается на какое-то время, потом опять ум убегает. Поэтому треугольник нужен, одного звука мало. 
ЭТО ПЕРВАЯ ВЕЩЬ – КОНЦЕТРАЦИЯ НА ЗВУКЕ.
ВТОРАЯ ВЕЩЬ, очень важная, - это СКОРОСТЬ, ритм. Почему сказали, что если они 64 круга повторяют, то они ничего другого не делают? Я хочу вам сказать, что люди, которые регулярно повторяют 64 круга, они повторяют 64 круга за 4 часа, и у них еще 20 часов остается на все остальное, максимум 5 часов, но даже 5 часов это слишком много, потому что человек, который, повторяет концентрировано мантру, ему нужно 5 минут на круг, с 5 минутами вы 60 кругов будете повторять за 5 часов, и они повторяют очень четко, очень хорошо, просто там дырок нет. Если мы будем на этой концентрации сосредотачиваться, то мы увидим, скорость будет увеличиваться. Люди повторяют по 8, по 10, по 12, по 15 минут круг. Это же мука. На самом деле мантру нужно повторять быстро, Шрила Прабхупада говорил: «Расторопно». Это один из очень существенных элементов правильной джапы, потому что, если этого не будет, мы не сможем на звуке сосредоточиться.
Преданные: Но сразу же человек не может быстро.
Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Не может. Потихонечку-потихонечку, причем, когда человек входит в этот ритм, он видит, что скорость увеличивается.
ТРЕТЬЯ ВЕЩЬ - это ЭМОЦИЯ, потому что наша джапа не может быть сухой. И Бхактивинод Тхакур объясняет, откуда берется эта эмоция. Он говорит, что вначале человек должен повторять Святое Имя в настроении первого стиха «Шикшаштаки»: «Вот, наконец! Я нашел, я нашел Святое Имя, которое может решить все мои проблемы, полностью меня очистить». В таком первом воодушевлении, энтузиазме. А потом, следующая эмоция какая? Все свои энергии Ты вложил в Свои имена, но я, такой несчастный, что у меня НЕТ никакой привязанности. Это какая эмоция?
Преданные: Раскаяния.
Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Да, человек чувствует свои проблемы, и в этом раскаянии он повторяет: я знаю, там они есть, эти энергии, Ты вложил их туда, но у меня нет привязанности. И в этом раскаянии он повторяет. Третий стих - какая эмоция?
Преданные: Смирение.
Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Да. Смирение, терпение, готовнось. Третий стих - это эмоция предания себя. Когда я действительно предаюсь этому процессу, это определенное эмоциональное состояние, ништха, когда моя вера становится очень сильной, я полностью положился на волю Кришны.
И когда эти ТРИ СОСТАВЛЯЮЩИЕ ( концентрация на звуке, ритм, эмоция) будут, то тогда ум, несмотря на то, что будет убегать периодически, в целом он будет находиться внутри, и вы будете чувствовать необычайное удовлетворение. И, в какой-то момент, вы не сможете закончить читать свои круги. Вам будет хотеться читать больше, больше, и больше. Это реальное совершенно состояние, не хочется заканчивать, потому что ум очень счастлив в нем. Это некая дисциплина ума - этот ТРЕУГОЛЬНИК ДЖАПЫ.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

весь Ретрит Святого Имени: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...fi9rKfmmMX7SkP

----------


## Махабхарата дас

НУ СКОЛЬКО МОЖНО МОЛИТЬСЯ?
Мне недавно рассказали один случай, приходила мама и говорит: «У меня дочка особенная». Ну понятно, у всех дочки особенные, но на этот раз я думаю, что мама таки права. Дочке четыре года и она читает мантру с очень большим вкусом и очень любит Кришну. Папа против того, что мама дочке о Кришне говорит и иногда папа сажает дочку на колени и спрашивает: «Я красивый?» Дочка говорит: «Красивый». Он говорит: «Какой красивый, как Кришна?» Она говорит: «Нет, нет, пап, не такой красивый как Кришна. Красивый тоже, но не такой. Но вообще-то мне мама запретила с тобой о Кришне говорить».
Так вот, слушайте про эту девочку, о том, как легко на самом деле о Кришне все время думать. Она как-то мантру повторяла, сидела, потом вдруг откладывает четки и говорит: «Молиться, все время, Господи, молиться, ну сколько можно?! Кришна, когда Ты придешь ко мне и мы будем с Тобой во Вриндаване все время жить? Ну сколько молиться можно?!» Это называется бхакти-йога, когда я не просто механически что-то такое делаю, а когда я понимаю: Бог – Личность, Он меня любит и я Ему говорю: «Ну сколько можно, Кришна, когда Ты меня заберешь с Собой и мы будем с Тобой жить во Вриндаване?»

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Махабхарата дас

Вопрос: Я разговаривал с одним человеком. Он мне сказал, что хочет иметь что-то духовное, какое-то личное общение с духовным учителем, а слушать лекции можно, и не соблюдая принципы, что слушание лекций не является полноценным служением.

БВГМ: Служение начинается со слушания. Считать, что слушание не является полноценным служением очень не верно. Слушание является полноценным служением. Но слушание слушанию рознь. Человек может получить гораздо больше в результате слушания, если он соблюдает принципы и следует наставлениям духовного учителя. Если он не следует наставлениям духовного учителя, то его восприятие лекций будет совсем другим, гораздо более поверхностным. Он не сможет понять, ему будет закрыт доступ к каким-то вещам, которые откроются ему, если он будет следовать наставлениям духовного учителя. Как Кришна говорит: «Я даю тебе эти наставления. Это сокровенные наставления, но я говорю их тебе, потому что ты мой друг, и потому что ты не завидуешь Мне, потому что ты Мой бхакта, ты Мой преданный, потому что ты следуешь». Когда человек следует чему-то, он получает доступ к секретам, которые остаются закрытыми для него, если он не следует.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Правила гигиены тонкого и грубого тела
Что делать, чтобы выстроить правильный крепкий внутренний центр.
1. Никогда не терять ощущение свободы. "Я не жертва обстоятельств, я имею свободу выбора". Должны выбирать реакцию: не действовать автоматически.
2. Конкретизация. Когда мы оказались в сложной ситуации - действовать в круге своего влияния. Не тратить энергию на то, что мы не можем изменить.
3. аманитвам - смирение. "Я не желаю почестей". Нужно уметь передавать похвалу дальше, по парампаре. Шрила Прабхупада: "Смирение - это не думать о себе хуже, это думать о себе меньше".
4. адамбхитвам - отсутствие тщеславия. Не гордиться своей религиозностью.
5. кшантих - терпение. Спокойное принятие критики в свой адрес.
6. Не должны плохо говорить о других! Особенно - о старших!!! Если не выпускать злое слово из себя, когда хочется, то человек испытывает уважение к себе.
7. Хранить в тайне свою садхану и свой бхаджан.
8. Делать служение анонимно. Не на показ, не ожидая похвалы, признания. О котором знаешь только ты и Кришна.
9. Выполнять свои обеты и обещания.
10. Говорить правду.
11. Видеть разницу между человеком и его поведением. Ценить и уважать человека безотносительно от его поступков.
12. Терпение к естественному росту других.
13. Невозмутимость.
14. Если сами живем по законам любви, тогда обращаем внимание на мелочи, умеем ценить других людей. Любовь всегда конкретна.
БхактиВигьянаГосвамиМахарадж

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Вопрос: В спокойной воде все хорошие пловцы: легче соблюдать садхану, когда вокруг все умиротворено, но если что-то случается, бывает такое чувство, что даже святое имя не может помочь. Какие есть способы справиться с критической ситуацией и не откатиться назад в ежедневной практике?
Ответ: Любое движение вперёд всегда подразумевает некоторые откаты, потому что движение в этом мире очень редко происходит по прямой. Движение в этом мире, как правило, идёт по спирали. Спираль - это несколько шагов вперёд, и потом пару шагов назад, и потом опять несколько шагов вперёд... Какой-то откат неизбежен. В сложных ситуациях, которые, в частности, вызваны нашими собственными ошибками, человеку иногда нужно закрыться, спрятаться, переосмыслить вещи, которые он делает. Так что не бойтесь этого, сложные ситуации в конце концов помогают сделать новый шаг вперёд или новый рывок вперёд, практически невозможно избежать этих вещей. Так что критические ситуации, если мы при этом помним о Кришне, помогают нам стать сильнее.
Вебинар 3.07.2016
© Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ПРЯМО ПО КУРСУ!

Кришна может говорить через обычного человека, действовать через кого угодно. Он везде, Он повсюду. Кришна может действовать даже через странные вещи. Однажды один человек был в рубке, повторял мантру и вдруг он как-то усомнился, какие-то сомнения пришли к нему в сердце, он подумал: «А вообще есть Бог, нету Бога? Где Он там? Где Он находится?» И вдруг на дисплее его компьютера появилась надпись: «Вишну прямо по курсу»! Оказалось, что какой-то корабль со Шри-Ланки под названием «Вишну» шел навстречу. Он понял, что это Кришна ответил на его сомнения: «Есть вообще Вишну или нет?» Вишну прямо по курсу! И такие вещи бывают. Кришна может действовать через кого угодно. И эту вещь очень важно помнить

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Кришна может говорить через обычного человека, действовать через кого угодно ...


Спасибо большое вам и Махараджу, мне это сейчас очень помогает. Даже и не знаю, что бы со мной было, если бы я не стал учиться уважать окружающих (в том числе и весьма странных, порой) и учиться слышать совет от каждого, через кого он может придти.

Хотелось бы только сказать, что видеть именно Кришну, который может проявиться посредством любого живого существа, - это уровень достаточно продвинутых личностей, таких как Махарадж. Обычным преданным для начала хорошо бы научиться видеть в окружающих своего Гуру - который, кстати, тоже может говорить через кого угодно. Даже тогда, если оный еще и присутствует на этой планете. Враджендра Кумар пр. говорил мне, что изначальный Гуру - это Кришна, а, значит, в качественном плане они едины.

У одного моего хорошего знакомого, немного более опытного преданного, была такая ситуация. Однажды ему пришлось общаться с одной молодой женщиной. (Ну, на "нечто большее" в своей проповеди он тогда был не способен, да и то...) Она интересовалась "чем-то таким", но не соблюдала ни регулирующих принципов, ни чего-то там еще. В общем говоря, обычная материалистка, как этот преданный подумал вначале. И еще она много писала (не самые глупые вещи, правда, но все же), пыталась всем все советовать, поучать. Он относился к ней с таким, знаете... может не презрением, нет, но вот как бы так снисходи-и-ительно, покрови-и-ительственно  :smilies:  Считал, что он очень много знает, и ему есть чему поучить окружающих. Ну, как и всякий брахман с материальной точки зрения, не имеющий пока в достаточной степени именно _внутренних_ брахманских качеств.

...Но! Во время их общения он от нее услышал такую вещь, которая очень сильно помогла ему. Она ткнула ему прямо в его САМОЕ духовно больное место! Он был просто поражен, как это "обычная материалистка", да еще и матаджи (да еще и красивая), может такие вещи знать. Но через какое-то время он читал новые материалы своего Гуру - и, к своему удивлению, обнаружил, что Гуру его... говорит ТО ЖЕ, что этот преданный услышал от той матаджи! То есть Гуру говорил это уже ПОСЛЕ нее, спутать было невозможно. После той ситуации этот мой знакомый старается относиться с уважением КО ВСЕМ - даже к материалистам, не говоря уже о преданных. И даже ко пьяненьким, или еще каким, не говоря уже о трезвых. И, в особенности, к матаджи и ко всем младшим - эти два пункта самые важные. Не только и не столько внешне, как именно внутренний настрой.

Поэтому еще раз большая признательность Махараджу за эти слова напоминания. Кришну я может и не смогу пока видеть во всех - кто я такой, чтобы Он мне что-то говорил? Но вот моего Гуру видеть и слышать в окружающих я научиться просто-таки обязан. Физически он пока далеко, и не факт что мы сможем всегда быть вместе на грубом плане бытия. Но незримо он всегда за нами следит - в целях нашей же духовной безопасности.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

НАСТОЯЩАЯ МОЛИТВА

Я читал одну очень хорошую книгу – «Школа молитвы» Антония Сурожского. И он там говорит, что любая молитва начинается с безмолвия. Настоящая молитва – это не слова. Вернее, слова, но потом...

Настоящая молитва может пойти из сердца, когда до слов есть ощущение присутствия Бога. Мы можем ощутить это через тишину нашего ума. Когда ум возбужден, там много слов, мыслей и желаний бродит, разный бред. Молиться Богу невозможно. Все наши слова будут таким же бредом. Мы будем изобретать, придумывать: каким бы мне перед Богом сейчас показаться, какую бы маску надеть? Но молитва начинается с того, что мы вслушиваемся в этот мир и в самого себя. И в этой тишине ощущаем присутствие Бога.

В христианстве было такое движение – исихазм. Постоянное повторение сердечной молитвы. Слово «исихия» значит «безмолвие». По-настоящему повторять мантру можно только в этом безмолвном состоянии. Когда мы, вслушавшись в тишину, в свое сердце, всмотревшись в мир, вдруг ощущаем присутствие Бога и обращаемся к Нему, живому Богу, непритворными словами!

© Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

О ДХАРМЕ.........

Что я сейчас делаю? Мне хотелось, я уже нескольким людям рассказывал эту систему, это, в сущности, система, которой со мной поделился Шачинандана Махарадж, и мне хотелось, так сказать, с вами поделиться всем этим, чтобы у нас возникла полная картина того, чему мы учимся здесь. Саттве нужно учиться, потому что, к сожалению, нас в детстве к этому не приучали. Мама нам не говорила, что «это бяка», что «это тамо-гуна, не трогай это. Это раджо-гуна. Это саттва-гуна», но не поздно никогда научиться, даже сейчас.

Следующий уровень это уровень дхармы. И это очень важная наука – способность исполнять свою дхарму. Что такое дхарма
- Долг.
БВГ: Дхарма это долг. Еще что?
- Религия.

БВГ: Религия. Кто-то правильней ответ, который я ищу, назвал – свойство, качество, атрибут. Кришна объясняет и ведическая философия, ведическая культура объясняет, что у каждого из нас есть дхарма. И дхарма есть не просто долг. Дхарма есть нечто, что соответствует моей природе. У каждого из нас есть природа. Моя природа это дхарма. Сва-дхарма это моя природа и в соответствии с этой природой у меня есть обязанности, которые возникают в результате того, что у меня есть эта природа. Когда я исполняю эти обязанности, что я могу обрести? Счастье в виде полной сосредоточенности, я делаю то, что соответствует моей природе. В сущности, это моя карма.

Я занимался тем, что, так или иначе, делал какие-то поступки, в результате этого я получил тело определенной формы. Человек с помощью астрологии, с помощью гороскопа, с помощью еще чего-то может понять свою карму и он может понять, каким образом весь этот мир – зеркало, в которое он смотрится. Дхарма это в высшей степени важная вещь, потому что когда человек исполняет свою дхарму, он, в конце концов, становится счастлив и полностью сосредоточен. Это следующий уровень сосредоточенности сознания.

Когда человек находится на уровне дхармы, он может быть абсолютно, полностью счастлив, потому что он занимается своим делом, он исполняет свою природу, и он может почувствовать, что помимо физической дхармы, какая у него есть еще дхарма? Какая есть еще дхарма? Да, духовная, высшая дхарма. Что есть три вида дхармы. Кто знает, какие три вида дхармы есть у нас? Есть сва-дхарма, или нечто в высшей степени индивидуальное, обусловленное моей собственной кармой. Что еще есть? Есть общие принципы, моральные принципы, которым должны следовать все люди, таки как принцип правдивости, принцип честности, ахимса.
Какие-то принципы, которым должны следовать все, потому что все это имеет отношение к нашей дхарме, как людей. И пока я не буду следовать этим принципам, я не буду счастлив. И есть какие еще обязанности?

Санатана-дхарма, вечные обязанности души. Эти три вещи связаны друг с другом и, в конце концов, человек должен здесь научиться исполнять свою дхарму. Если по-хорошему подходить, то вот он весь наш процесс образования. Человек приходит сюда, сначала ему нужно дать основы того, как жить в соответствии с принципами гуны благости: как есть, как спать. Например, кто знает, в какую сторону головой нужно спать?
- На восток.

БВГ: На восток? Ни в коем случае не на север. Либо на юг, либо на восток. На самом деле, самое лучшее направление это на юг, потому что человек располагает себя в соответствии с линиями магнитного поля и голова должна находиться на юге. Ни в коем случае не на севере .То есть сначала нужно объяснять эти элементарные вещи почему нужно спать головой на юг, лучше на юг, или на восток. На восток тоже можно. Но ни в коем случае не на север и ни в коем случае не на запад, и каким образом это влияет на наш ум.

Потом нужно учиться дхарме. Учиться дхарме, значит понять, кто я такой, понять кто я такой в обусловленном смысле этого слова. Это значит понять что я -женщина или что я мужчина Люди не знают, что значит быть женщиной. И люди в наше время не знают, что значит быть мужчиной. Шрила Прабхупада, когда его обвиняли его духовные братья, что он дает посвящение женщинам, он говорит: «Они не знают, о чем они говорят. На Западе нет женщин (смех), нет их там». И мужчин тоже нет. Ни женщин, ни мужчин нет, никого нет.

И дхарма, в сущности, учит человека понимать в чем заключается моя природа и действовать в соответствии с этой природой так, чтобы я мог полностью сосредоточиться на этом. Когда человек это делает, он полностью сосредоточился, он счастлив. В «Махабхарате» мы можем видеть примеры людей, которые делают жуткие поступки, страшные поступки. Карна в экстазе, в пароксизме экстаза берет нож и срезает с себя панцирь и серьги и отдает их брахману. Что он при этом испытывает, как по-вашему? Бесконечное счастье. Он абсолютно счастлив, потому что он знает, он исполняет свой долг, он полностью сосредоточен на этом. Сердце его радуется. И это следующий момент, которому человек может и должен научиться здесь – каким образом из моей кармы вытекает моя дхарма.

Кто-то знает, что такое карма, кстати говоря? А? Что такое карма как по-вашему? Судьба, правильно, судьба. Будем пользоваться этим определением. Карма – судьба. Кто-то знает, до какой степени карма предопределена? Знает кто-то?
-72%.

БВГ: 72%. Близко, хорошо, неплохо. Карма на 72% предопределена. Это значит, что у нас есть 28 процентов свободы. Это значит, что на 28% мы можем свою карму улучшить. Некоторые люди абсолютно не понимают карму. Они считают, что карма, их представление о том, есть полный фатализм. Некоторые люди даже говорят: «А зачем лечиться, если мне по карме положено». Это иногда говорят люди после 20 лет практики сознания Кришны: «Мне по карме положено, буду страдать». И Кришна говорит, на 28% ты карму свою можешь улучшить. Ты можешь усилить влияние каких-то вещей, ты можешь подняться над этим.

Есть карма, есть дхарма. Если ты следуешь своей дхарме, ты здесь, сейчас, в этой жизни можешь улучшить свою карму очень сильно. Есть два вида кармы, из трех видов кармы два вида кармы можно, так или иначе, улучшить или даже полностью устранить. И это то, чему мы тоже должны учиться. Кто-то знает как улучшать свою карму, кстати говоря? Тут Враджарену говорит, что надо Харе Кришна повторять. Я настолько вас сбил с толку, что вы даже этот простой ответ забыли (смех), стандартный кришнаитский. Но есть другие способы того, каким образом человек может, так или иначе, исполняя свой долг, подняться над этим долгом.

И следующий какой уровень? Какой следующий уровень того, чего мы должны тут понять? Есть первый уровень – саттвы, второй уровень – дхармы или кармы. Следующий уровень какой? Атмы или души. Следующий уровень, что я должен понять? То, что я кто? Кто я?
- Душа.
БВГ: Не тело я. Не тело, не тело. И даже не кто?
- Ум.
БВГ: И даже не ум. То, что я – вечная душа. Человек может и должен понять это. Человек может, так или иначе, с помощью различных философских представлений, с помощью практики, с помощью различных медитаций почувствовать то, что он душа, свободная от всего этого безобразия, которое творится в нашем уме. Когда в уме наступает депрессия, человек может выйти из этой депрессии.

Кто-то хочет научиться выходить из депрессии? Когда вдруг наваливаются эти гуны материальной природы, как медведь тамо-гуна навалилась на нас, и там еще такой живчик раджа-гуна, где-то изнутри свербит, в этот самый момент человек может почувствовать себя душой полностью Он может с помощью различных практик полностью избавиться от стресса. Саттва-гуна избавляет от стресса, исполнение своей дхармы дает огромное преимущество, улучшает карму, улучшает удачу, судьбу человека.

Это все то, чему мы должны и можем научиться здесь. И дальше человек может подняться на до всем этим и на уровне атмы почувствовать себя душой. И это, скажем так нулевой уровень. Это уровень за пределами негативного счастья. И дальше что происходит? Какой следующий уровень? После атмы что мы должны познать? Параматму. Бог где находится?
- В сердце.
БВГ: В чьем сердце? В моем и вашем тоже, в сердце каждого живого существа. С Богом можно говорить? Более того, Он с нами говорит постоянно. Кто-то хочет научиться отчетливо слышать голос Бога и не путать его с голосом своего ума? Кто-то хочет почувствовать, каким образом Бог отвечает на его молитвы? Кто-то слышал, как Бог отвечает на его молитвы, когда человек задает какой-то вопрос и Бог ему говорит, что нужно делать? Кто-то чувствовал при этом, что: «Говори, говори, а я все равно не буду делать»? (смех). Кто-то хочет научиться слышать голос Бога, понимать голос Бога и еще и иметь силы действовать в соответствии с тем, что Он говорит? Хочет?
Потому что мало просто услышать. Можно научиться, можно понять, каким образом молиться, можно научиться – подойти к Божеству и сосредоточить все свое сознание на Нем, задать Ему вопрос, получить ответ. Но мало просто получить ответ, который Он даст, нужно еще и принять этот ответ, иметь где-то силы этот ответ принять и идти дальше. И это то, чему Кришна в том числе учит в «Бхагавад-гите». На самом деле, все эти вещи есть в «Бхагавад-гите» и в других книгах ведической культуры. «Бхагавад-гита» как самая сущность. Начиная с атмы и с Параматмы Кришна очень подробно начинает объяснять все это.
И, наконец, какой пятый уровень, самый последний? Бхакти. И теперь, бхакти можно научиться или нет? Бхакти можно научиться или нет? Бхакти это любовь к Богу. Можно бхакти научиться? Самое удивительное, что можно. Что бхакти можно научиться и этот процесс обучения бхакти как называется? Садхана-бхакти. Из чего она состоит? Она состоит из того, что мы слушаем, что мы общаемся, что мы слушаем «Шримад-Бхагаватам», общаемся с садху, что мы повторяем Святое Имя, то, что мы служим Божествам, то, что мы живем все вместе в святом месте, стараемся жить, приходим сюда, в храм, находимся вместе. Это панчанга-садхана-бхакти, которая является самой сутью бхакти. И это то, чему мы в том числе учимся здесь.
Человек может научиться чувствовать Бога в своем сердце, человек может, в конце концов, выйти даже за пределы этого. И здесь, в сознании Кришны, человек может встретиться с Кришной лицом к лицу, человек может почувствовать. Как Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур говорит, что человек, достигший уровня премы, он чувствует на своих устах поцелуй Кришны. Я понимаю, это сахаджия, об этом нельзя говорить, но Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур говорит, что, в конце концов, человек может почувствовать на своих устах поцелуй Кришны, если он серьезно занимается преданным служением, если он серьезно и очень совестливо пытается следовать всем принципам этой науки.
Вот это пять модулей, с которыми… или пять разделов, пять тем, пять наук, или пять способов, которые иерархически связаны друг с другом. И человек может, переходя с одного на другой, в конце концов, достичь высшего уровня бхакти. И при этом бхакти, как я уже сказал, в каком-то смысле это нонсенс, бхакти трудно научиться, нельзя научиться. Бхакти откуда приходит? Что такое бхакти? Милость, это дар. Бхакти – это дар. И в каком-то смысле бхакти не зависит от всего этого. Бхакти зависит от этих всех вещей: от атмы, от дхармы, еще от чего-то? Не зависит, нет. Бхакти может кто угодно получить от того, у кого бхакти есть. Кто угодно может эту бхакти сразу получить, но тем не менее, зачем все остальное нужно?

----------


## Нараяна дас

> О ДХАРМЕ.........
> 
>  Бхакти может кто угодно получить от того, у кого бхакти есть. Кто угодно может эту бхакти сразу получить, но тем не менее, зачем все остальное нужно?


Махабхарата прабху, спасибо за замечательный материал!

А есть ли продолжение его? Потому что последние фразы как бы перечеркивают все сказанное выше - для бхакти всего этого не нужно, и непонятно, какова тогда важность всех вышеупомянутых ступеней (саттва, дхарма и т.д.) :sed: .

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

http://krishna.lg.ua/kak-pravilno-pr...-deyatelnosti/
_Как правильно предлагать плоды своей деятельности?_

----------


## Махабхарата дас

УМ И РАЗУМ
Чем разум отличается от ума, какое основное отличие разума (буддхи) и ума (манаса)?
Ум – это моя непосредственная реакция, основанная на прошлом опыте. Ум – это внешняя функция, и любой возбудитель вызывает во мне какую-то реакцию, которая основана на прошлом опыте. Поэтому ум непосредственно связан с чувствами, он анализирует чувства, и сразу же после того, как он проанализировал ощущения, он сделал вывод – нравится-не нравится, люблю-не люблю, хорошо-плохо. Ум – это внешнее проявление нашего сознания в контакте с окружающей средой.
А разум что такое? Разум в аналогии из „Катха-упанишад” где находится? Есть чувства, потом ум, потом разум, и потом мы или наше сознание, обусловленное сознание. Это промежуточная ступень. Есть хорошее определение разума: разум – это то, что мы делаем в пространстве между возбудителем и реакцией. Между возбудителем и нашей реакцией на нее есть пространство. Заметили, да? И чем оно меньше, тем меньше у нас разума. Если этого пространства вообще нету, то, значит, животное, разума нет вообще. Развитие разума значит увеличивать это пространство и действовать в этом пространстве между возбудителем и реакцией, то есть сознательно свою реакцию так или иначе направлять, анализировать, проявлять. В этом будет заключаться развитие нашего разума.
Разум также означает, что мы должны анализировать свои реакции, особенно болезненные реакции. Кто на протяжении дня сталкивается с какими-то болезненными ситуациями? Практически каждый день. Ну, может на ретрите нет, но даже на ретрите тоже бывает. Но любая боль – это что такое? Любая боль – это урок, это подсказка Кришны. Кришна нам подсказывает: „Вот, смотри, смотри”. А мы говорим: „Да ну...” Кришна хочет обратить наше внимание на какой-то наш изъян, недостаток, на какую-то проблему, которая у нас есть, с помощью боли. Разум – это способность анализировать в том числе свою реакцию, попытка понять, что происходит, почему? Если мы каждый день будем это делать, анализировать, что произошло, особенно какие-то болезненные, неприятные столкновения, которые были, и на чем основана наша реакция была, почему она была такой болезненной, то мы сможем многое понять о себе и разум будет расширяться.
Человек с сильным разумом (а разум – это огонь) может переварить любую боль, любой неприятный опыт. Сильный разум все равно что сильный огонь пищеварения. Если огонь слабый, то что бы мы ни съели, оно превращается в яд, в аму, в токсины, если огонь пищеварения не работает. Точно так же если у нас разум слабый, то что бы мы ни пережили в этой жизни, во что это превратится? В обиду, да. Обида – это ментальный токсин. В обиду, в горечь, в какие-то шрамы. Или наоборот –в привязанность. Может превратиться в детскую зависимость, в привязанность, потому что это все непереварено нашим разумом.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Ответы ЕС Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами на каверзные "научные" вопросы. 

Вопрос: 
Накопилось огромное (как мне кажется) количество вопросов о сознании Кришны, но мешает одно обстоятельство для того, чтобы начать их задавать и увеличить свою веру в это учение, а именно: расхождение «Шримад Бхагаватам» с данными современной науки в элементарных с точки зрения последней вопросах. Перечислю лишь некоторые: в 5-ой песни Ш.Б. пишется, что Луна дальше от Земли, чем Солнце в 2 раза, что звезды на небе расположены между Луной и Венерой; в 3-й песни написано, что мы можем увидеть шесть мельчайших частиц (атомов), сцепленных вместе, в свете, пробивающемся сквозь щель в дверном проеме (тогда как на самом деле мы не видим даже микробов, состоящих из множества молекул и атомов); олицетворение дхармы в 1-й песни – бык на одной ноге (как он мог ходить?); Шрила Прабхупада упоминает в 10 песни источник, в котором говорится, что у одного царя было несколько квадрильонов 
(10 в 15 степени) телохранителей (они даже не уместились бы на поверхности земного шара); в 1-й песни – высота Гималаев – 80 тысяч миль (тогда как по современным данным около 8 км.) и т.д. В «Бхагавад Гите» есть только один момент, по которому есть очевидное расхождение с современной наукой: Кришна говорит о Луне как о накшатре (звезде), из чего Шрила Прабхупада делает вывод, что звезды как и Луна светят отраженным от Солнца светом. Если Вы проясните хотя бы упомянутые моменты относительно звезд, планет и Гималаев, буду благодарен. 

Ответ :

Дорогой Дмитрий, я так долго не отвечал на ваш вопрос потому, что думал, как же лучше на него ответить. Разумеется, в запасе у меня уже было несколько готовых формул, ибо кому из проповедников в Обществе сознания Кришны не приходилось отвечать на вопрос: что это значит, что Луна находится дальше Солнца? Но не хотелось просто отмахиваться от этого серьезного вопроса стандартными ответами. Поэтому я попытаюсь провести несколько более глубокий анализ поставленной вами проблемы. Самое простое было бы ответить на ваш вопрос примерно так: 

«Большая часть ваших вопросов связана просто с языком. Говоря о звездах, расстояниях или атомах, «Бхагаватам» часто имеет в виду совсем не то же самое, что современная наука. Др. Томпсон (Садапута Даса) посвятил много лет изучению пятой песни «Шримад- Бхагаватам» и по результатам своих исследований написал две книги, в которых он разрешает многие из этих парадоксов, объяснив, каким образом эти данные можно сопоставить с представлениями современной науки. Например, что касается расстояний, то 
когда в «Бхагаватам» говорится о «Земле», имеется в виду плоскость Бху-мандалы (плоскость эклиптики), а не планета Земля как таковая. Расстояние, например, от Луны до этой плоскости измеряется опусканием перпендикуляра от максимально удаленной точки на ее орбите. В этом случае луна оказывается выше Солнца (так как угол наклона ее орбиты к этой плоскости больше, чем угол наклона орбиты солнца). Астрономам ведической древности были прекрасно известны расстояния до планет в нашем понимании (с поразительной точностью они приводятся в таких древних трактатах, как «Сурья-сиддханта» или «Сиддханта-широмани»). 

Что касается звезд, накшатр, то единственная информация, которой располагают ученые, – это спектр их излучения. На основании этих скудных данных строятся всевозможные теории. Логика этих теорий такова: раз данные, которыми мы располагаем, объясняются в рамках данной теории, то, стало быть, теория верна. Проблема такой логики очевидна: поскольку данные крайне скудны, можно придумать миллионы различных объяснений конкретного спектра и подогнать под них любые имеющиеся факты. 

Относительно Гималаев можно сказать, что даже самому неграмотному человеку в древней Индии едва ли пришло бы в голову, что Гималаи простираются на высоту 80 тысяч миль – в конце концов многие из них хотя бы раз в своей жизни делали паломничество в Бадарикашрам, причем ходили туда пешком. Очевидно, что речь идет о Гималаях из высших, недоступных нам измерений. Точно так же, едва ли им было трудно прикинуть, сколько личных телохранителей царя Уграсены уместятся на земной поверхности. Что говорить о квадриллионах телохранителей Уграсены, на маленьком островке в Двараке едва 
ли уместились бы 16 108 роскошных дворцов, а в одном дворце Кришны едва ли уместились бы миллионы Брахм, а на плечах у одного Брахмы едва ли уместились бы миллионы голов. Опять же очевидно, что речь идет о других измерениях и о совсем другой картине мира. (Если вы помните, в описанной сцене с аудиенцией Брахмы к Кришне наш Брахма получил возможность созерцать миллиарды Брахм из других вселенных, тогда как каждый из них полагал, что находится наедине с Кришной – каждый из них находился вместе с Кришной в своем собственном измерении, и только нашему Брахме на мгновение открылась бесконечная многомерность мира, в котором мы живем). Вселенная, описанная в «Бхагаватам», – это не убогая трехмерная Вселенная нашего с вами ограниченного опыта, а Вселенная, увиденная с другого уровня бытия и сознания, с другой точки отсчета». 

Это, безусловно, какой-то ответ на поставленные вами вопросы, но сам этот ответ ставит многие другие вопросы: что это за точка отсчета, с которой описана Вселенная в «Бхагаватам»? почему именно эта точка отсчета принята в нем? откуда она взялась? что это за атомы, которые можно увидеть в луче света? и о каком времени идет речь в «Бхагаватам»? и проч., и проч. Сам Шрила Прабхупада придавал всем этим вопросам очень большое значение и поручил ученым из Института Бхактиведанты тщательно изучить Пятую песнь «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и дать удовлетворяющие разум ответы на них. В 77 году он послал одного из своих учеников на поиски пандита, который мог бы дать ясное 
объяснение описаниям, содержащимся в Пятой песни. Ученик объехал всю Индию, в конце концов, привез с собой какого-то пандита из Рамануджа-сампрадаи, который выдавал себя за большого знатока космологии «Бхагаватам», но он оказался далеко не таким сведущим, как хотелось бы. В самые последние месяцы своего пребывания на земле Шрила Прабхупада снова и снова поднимал этот вопрос со своими учениками и просил их продолжать исследования и создать модель ведической вселенной в гигантском планетарии в Майяпуре. 
Не вдаваясь в подробности этого очень сложного вопроса (специалистом в котором я не являюсь), я тем не менее хотел бы сделать несколько замечаний более общего характера (научное прошлое дает о себе знать). Они непосредственно отвечают на вторую часть вашего вопроса. 

Вопрос:
Также, не хочу нанести оскорбления Верховной Личности Бога и преданным, но волей не волей возникает два вопроса: 1) не оспаривая того, что Кришна является Верховной Личностью Бога, и что Он действительно был на земле около 5 тыс. лет назад, стоит ли каждое слово, написанное в «Шримад Бхагаватам», воспринимать буквально и как абсолютную истину или все же будет верным предположить, что что-то в «Шримад Бхагаватам» написано иносказательно, что-то является преувеличением, а что-то мифологией? Если так, тогда неплохо было бы выяснить, что есть что; 2) даже если признать, что, несмотря на все расхождения «Шримад Бхагаватам» с современной наукой, он был написан литературным воплощением Личности Бога, может будет верным считать, что что-то в «Ш.Б.» может не соответствовать действительности именно потому, что это воплощение было литературным, а не воплощением знания, т.е. шактьявеша аватарой (а не вишну таттвой), наделенной всей полнотой литературного таланта, но не обладавшей всей полнотой знаний (хотя признаю, что это, конечно же, очень маловероятно)? Заранее спасибо за ответ. 

Ответ:
Вся западная наука, западная философия и западное мировоззрение, как вы, может быть, знаете, выросли из афинской Академии Платона. На вратах этой Академии было высечено: "Да не войдет сюда несведущий в геометрии". Греки придавали геометрии особое значение и считали, что ее теоремы являются выражением вечных, неоспоримых истин. Геометрия в их глазах была идеальным союзом логического и прекрасного и имела божественное происхождение. Отсюда знаменитое высказывание Платона: «Бог – это геометр». Сам Платон никакого значительного вклада в геометрию не внес, но, взяв геометрию за основу, он построил целостную философскую мировоззренческую систему, которая в процессе эволюции, в конце концов, превратилась в современное научное мировоззрение. С этим утверждением не все согласятся, но едва ли кто будет спорить, что вплоть до Эйнштейна все западное мировоззрение было основано на геометрических постулатах об АБСОЛЮТНОСТИ трехмерного пространства и времени. Отсюда низведение Бога до уровня изначального геометра. Хотим мы того или не хотим, но мы, дети западной цивилизации, до сих пор живем в скучном геометрическом мире Евклида и Платона. И ваши 
вопросы в значительной степени являются отражением именно этого взгляда на мир. Но, в соответствии с ведической философией, пространство и время заведомо относительны, ибо материальны, а Бог находится вне времени и пространства. И уж тем более относительны и вторичны материальные формы, возникающие в этом пространстве и являющиеся объектом изучения геометрии. Современная наука, как продолжательница идей греческой философии, 
рисует картину практически пустой, мертвой трехмерной Вселенной. Вселенная эта, по словам Гуца (Guth), возникла как пузырь из изначального вакуума и когда ей от роду было одна триллионная доля одной триллионной доли секунды (перед этим блекнут даже квадриллионы телохранителей), она разорвалась под воздействием антигравитационной силы. Причем, по словам того же Гуца из Массачусетского Института Технологии, самого признанного космолога, для ее появления потребовалась унция этого изначального вакуума. 

(Нужно быть в высшей степени религиозным человеком, чтобы поверить в эту 
фантастическую картину, но так как людей устраивает конечный вывод – см. ниже – они с легкость принимают эту галиматью на веру, не пытаясь даже усомниться в ней). В этой пустой, появившейся из вакуума Вселенной случайно возникла одинокая Земля, на которой случайно зародилась жизнь, потому что совершенно случайно именно на Земле возникли подходящие для этого условия. Жизнь возникла из слизи на дне теплого доисторического моря. Постепенно слизь превратилась в медузу, а там уж до человека рукой подать. Периодически у человека начинает течь из носа, чтобы напомнить ему, откуда он появился, и подогреть его тягу к удовольствиям: живем-то только один раз. (Именно ради этого вывода и строится вся эта фантастическая модель мира). Взгляды эти не новы, ибо Сам Кришна пять тысяч лет тому назад уже говорит, что демоны всегда думают так: асатйам а пратиштхам те джагат ахур анишварам – «Мир случаен (нереален), не имеет основания, не имеет разумного творца и повелителя и зиждется на вожделении». Он же говорит, что такие взгляды всегда ведут к разрушению мира. Не правда ли, пророческие слова? 

Геометрия подразумевает изучение форм, формы постигаются глазом, отсюда 
обожествление эмпирического (глазного) опыта (пратьякши), характерное для всей западной культуры. В основании этой картины мира лежит вполне религиозная идея о том, что планеты образовались в результате взрыва и что из слизи может получиться живая медуза, а из медузы – человек. От медузы у человека остались слизнеобразные глаза, и отныне эти медузоподобные глаза стали для нас единственным критерием истины. Картина Вселенной, нарисованная учеными, которой мы СЛЕПО верим – это мир, увиденный нашими 
подслеповатыми глазами через очки, лупы, телескопы и микроскопы. 

Если западная цивилизация возникла из Академии Платона и школы Пифагора с их культом математики и числа, то вся ведическая культура в том виде, в каком мы знаем ее, выросла из школы Шрилы Вьясадевы, который разделил ведическое знание на части и передал его своим многочисленным ученикам. Нам неизвестно, что было высечено на воротах его школы, но я осмелюсь предположить, что если бы он задумал поместить аналогичную надпись на вратах своей школы, то она звучала бы «Да не войдет сюда несведущий в грамматике». 

Это очень существенная разница, потому что именно слово, звук (шабда) в нашей культуре возводится в ранг носителя абсолютного знания и божественного откровения. Истина умопостигаема, но не во времени и пространстве, а через откровение, или, как гласит «Веданта-сутра» (1.1.3), шастра-йонитват – Абсолютную Истину можно постичь с помощью ведического откровения. (буквально, из лона [йони] шастр). Материальный геометрический мир – это мир увиденный. Мир ведической культуры – это мир услышанный. И именно через слово, звук, происходит освобождение души и ее возвращение в духовный мир (анаврттих шабдат). 

Материалисты верят своим глазам, мы же верим своим ушам. И то, и другое – вера, но одна вера закрепляет наше положение в материальном мире, а другая сулит освобождение из него. Материалисты живут в мире увиденного (материального опыта) и корректируют все услышанное с помощью зрения. Мы живем в мире услышанного (опыт духовного откровения), и корректируем все увиденное с помощью слуха (сверяясь с шастрами). Иными словами, человек ведической культуры, узнав из «Шримад Бхагаватам» о том, что Гималаи, которые он недавно посетил и исходил собственными ногами, простираются на 
высоту восемьдесят тысяч миль, усомнится не в словах «Шримад Бхагаватам», а в том, что горы, по которым он ходил, действительно являются Гималаями! «Шримад Бхагаватам» рисует картину многомерной Вселенной, где все осмысленно, где нет пустоты. Эта Вселенная место для деградации души и ее эволюции, и каждая планета символизирует определенный уровень сознания, определенный уровень опыта и определенные отношения с изначальным творцом и, соответственно, с Его миром. 

Вот и вся разница – теперь вам остается только выбрать, в какой Вселенной вы хотите жить: в пустой и бессмысленной Вселенной материального опыта или в осмысленной Вселенной опыта духовного. 

И еще одно, последнее замечание. Одно из этимологий санскритского слова майа 
(иллюзия): мийате анайа ити майа – майа, иллюзия, это то, с помощью чего мы проводим измерения. Мир майи – это измеримый геометрический мир, где все ограничено. Измеряя этот мир, мы ставим, мы тем самым ставим себя в положение Бога. Ограниченный геометрический мир дан душе именно для этого – почувствовать себя Богом, измерив его и окинув его свысока. Безграничный духовный мир предназначен для другого – не для того, чтобы мерить, а для того, чтобы верить, не для того, чтобы презрительно властвовать, а для того, чтобы восхищаться и служить. 
падам тат парамам вишнор мано ятра прасидати – поскольку Господь Вишну – это Высшая Истина, ум полностью успокаивается только в Нем. (ШБ 2.1.19)

Источник http://vk.com/wall-416529_8056

----------


## Махабхарата дас

На протяжении многих лет основным предметом моих размышлений является желание помочь людям реально меняться. Я наблюдаю за преданными, и я вижу удивительные случаи, когда человек действительно преображается внутренне. Но я также вижу гораздо больше других случаев, когда человек приходит в сознание Кришны, он практикует нашу практику, занимается бхакти-йогой, пытается служить, повторяет мантру, изучает книги Шрилы Прабхупады, но внутри есть некая жесткая система, которая не позволяет ему меняться.
Буквально несколько дней назад, когда я был в Магдалиновке, и преданные праздновали день рождение моего, Виджай Кришна прабху прочитал стихотворение как раз об этом. Суть этого стихотворения в двух словах, что я был такой-такой-такой-такой, лез по головам, еще что-то делал, лебизил, потом пришел в сознание Кришны, встретился с преданными, и вроде все поменялось. Прошло некоторое время, и я продолжаю делать то же самое, что делал до этого. И все как бы осталось, иначе говоря, есть некая резинка, ее растягиваешь растягиваешь, растягиваешь, а потом пух! Она возвращается обратно. Эта резинка называется ложное эго. Это очень жесткая структура со своими кодами. И до тех пор, пока мы не поменяем себя на уровне эго, на уровне понимания того, кто такой я, ничего не поменяется в нашей жизни. Декорации будут меняться, общение наше будет до какой-то степени меняться, сленг будет меняться. Какие-то привычки, может быть, отчасти поменяются, но суть останется той же самой, просто она примет некую другую форму, мимикрирует подо все это. Вот, и эта перемена на уровне эго, на уровне «я», на уровне представления о том, кто такой я, и что для меня ценно по-настоящему – это не такой простой процесс, это достаточно сложный болезненный процесс. Но, в сущности, если это не произойдет, то ничего не произойдет.
Произойдет только некое внешнее приспособление к среде. Я уверен, вы понимаете о чем идет речь. Мы все видели это, видели на своем собственном примере, на примере других людей вокруг нас. Эта структура религидная очень жесткая, она собственно предмет нашей работы. Я говорил сегодня на лекции, что молитвы царицы Кунти – это приглашение тарана Кришны в нашу жизнь, чтобы Кришна пришел со Своим тяжелым орудием и поработал с нашим эго. Чтобы Он так или иначе расшатал какие-то основы нашего этого жесткого «я» этой жесткой структуры здесь, потому что самим нам очень трудно. Сами мы никогда не сможем этого делать – это только результат внутренней молитвы, и Кунти просит об этом. Поэтому она говорит: «Пусть со мной несчастья случаются…» все остальное она принимает, что нужно в конце концов. Она понимает в конце концов человек не сможет стать счастливым до тех пор пока эти коды какие-то неразрушенные. И что самое печальное, что я наблюдаю примерно то же самое происходит на уровне нашего общества в целом. Общество тоже приняло некую форму, сформировалось каким-то образом и эта форма очень жесткая. И очень сложно что-то поменять. Я смотря на все процессы, которые происходят со своей колокольни, с колокольни человека, на котором какая-то ответственность лежит за движение в России, вижу, что примерно то же самое происходит с обществом в целом. Есть некая очень жесткая структура со своим консерватизмом каким-то, своими хорошими вещами, их много у нас, или со своими не очень хорошими вещами, их, к сожалению, тоже достаточно. И они тоже, любое изменение пытаешься сделать и как бы оно чуть-чуть поддается, а потом бух! И все опять, то же самое, все опять в том же виде, как было до этого. И я думаю над этим и я молюсь над этим. Это моя постоянная молитва – помочь людям меняться по-настоящему.
Шрила Прабхупада хотел, он не хотел этого, он хотел, чтобы изменение происходило на глубинном уровне. Он все время говорил: «Мои ученики святые». И главное, что у нас выхода-то другого нет, нам святыми надо стать. Не хочется никак вообще, ни в какую. Никаких вообще для этого нету оснований, но беда-то в том, что выхода-то другого нет. Шрила Прабхупада в принципе все для этого дал необходимое. Но надо, от нас требуется желание. Очень важно, чтобы у нас было желание, которое проявляется в молитве. Еще раз, это не вопрос какого-то насилия над собой, это вопрос понимания того, что мне нужно пройти этот процесс преображения, что гусеница или червяк, которого я собой сейчас представляю, должна превратиться в бабочку и полететь куда-то, в духовный мир, махая крыльями. И это вопрос молитвы, вопрос внутреннего труда какого-то, усилия над собой.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ВОПРОС: Объясните, пожалуйста, какие последствия поедания шоколада?
БВГ: Ну да, уже задают правильно, аккуратно, не просто: «можно есть шоколад или нет? Ну, разрешите, ну, пожалуйста. Ну, скажите, что можно, ну, скажите что можно..»
Я уверен, вам многим понравится то, что я скажу (смех). Так можно шоколад или нельзя, как по-вашему? Шоколад это наркотик, он слабый, но наркотик. А, может, не такой слабый. Есть люди, которые реально, конкретно привязываются к шоколаду и которые конкретно совершенно возбуждаются от шоколада и испытывают какие-то там свои вещи. Там есть несколько видов наркотических веществ, там есть кофеин и еще какие-то. Много возбуждающих веществ. Но как любой слабый наркотик…. Наркотики они к какой гуне относится, мы с вами говорили? Они к раджо-гуне относятся. Они к раджо-гуне относятся и очень быстро они помещают человека в тамо-гуну, если человек привязывается к нему. И мы говорили с вами, что у раджо-гуны есть своя историческая роль – вывести человека из тамаса. Иначе говоря, скажем так, хотя естественно мы против всех форм наркотиков, и идеальная жизнь это полная свобода от каких-то наркотиков. Но, может быть, если человек не привязан, иногда. Потому что некоторые говорят: «Шрила Прабхупада ел». Он ел, ему предлагали шоколад, он даже не знал что это такое. Он был невинный человек из другой эпохи. Ему принесли шоколад, он сказал: «Вкусно». Потом ему сказали, что там наркотик, тогда он сказал: «Ну, тогда нельзя». Все люди помнят почему-то о том, что он ел, но не помнят о том, что он сказал в конце. И Шрила Прабхупада он гордился этим, он гордился, что его люди, что его преданные, его последователи они очень последовательно идут по этому пути свободы от всяких наркотиков. Как некоторые люди говорят, что можно зеленый чай пить. Я из Узбекистана, там все зеленый чай пьют. Зеленый чай ничем не лучше черного чая, но почему-то все думают, что зеленый чай можно пить, а черный чай нельзя пить. Но с другой стороны, скажем так, это не такая уж большая проблема. Если человек выпил немножко, ему не надо…. Если он пристрастился к этому, стал наркоманом каким-то, это плохо. Если чтобы вывести из тамо-гуны себя… Я сейчас здесь говорю это не для того, чтобы дать какую-то индульгенцию. Я знаю, что люди напрягаются, людям легче сказать: «Вот это можно, это нельзя» и все. Но тут нужно понимать, еще раз, в конце концов, что значит «можно», что значит «нельзя»? Да, я не хочу. В конце концов, все возбуждающие средства, так или иначе, они плохо воздействуют. Все возбуждающие средства. И мясо. Прежде всего, почему люди привязаны к мясу? Потому что оно возбуждает. Именно потому, что оно дает человеку ощущение какой-то иллюзорной энергии.
Я сейчас ездил в Петербург, и ко мне подошел после программы один юноша и он стал говорить: «Я был преданным. Но вот я несколько месяцев тому назад отошел и уже три месяца я ем мясо». И он сказал это с таким…., ну, как-то чувствовалось, что не гордится он этим. Он спросил у меня: «Почему? Как? Что мне делать?». И он мне одну очень интересную вещь сказал: «Первое, что я заметил, – послушайте его внимательно, он сказал, - первое, что оказалось, оказалось, что мясо далеко не такое вкусное, как мне казалось. Я разочаровался». В течение нескольких лет он не ел, потом он стал есть. И он думал: «Надо же! Мне чего-то не хватает, чего-то не хватает, чего-то не то». Стал есть. «Первое, что заметил, что не такое вкусное. Второе, – говорит,- две вещи приходят: первое, что оно дает, это возбуждение. Хочется чего-то делать, бежать куда-то.. То самое нетерпение проявляется. И одновременно с этим пустота приходит». И это неминуемый результат. Я поэтому так настаиваю на этих вещах – на счастье, или на опыте, в разных гунах. Да, человек испытывает некое возбуждение от всех чувственных наслаждений – будь то секс, секс тоже имеет наркотическую природу, будь то мясо, будь то еще что-то такое. Да, у человека в какой-то момент поднимается это возбуждение, он чувствует что-то такое, у него появляется как бы энергия. Результат какой? Пустота, результат – пустота. Вот. И нужно очень как-то хорошо на уровне разума понимать это и не попадаться на эти пустые приманки; червяк, который хочет нас на крючок посадить. Кто-то хочет на крючке оказаться, на крючке раджо-гуны и тамо-гуны? Поднимите руку, кто хочет. Поэтому, если не хотите, то лучше не употреблять шоколад вообще, не употреблять мясо, не употреблять в любых формах наркотики. Если задают вопрос можно или нельзя, в общем, ничего страшного. Ну, один раз шоколадку съел, ну, ничего, мы же не фанатики с вами. Да? (смех) Но если мы хотим чистого ума, который, в конце концов, развяжет все узлы нашей кармы, и если мы решительно помним о цели и хотим дойти до цели, то надо объявить войну, войну тамо-гуне и шоколадке «Аленушка» (смех).

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ПРЕСТУПЛЕНИЕ ПРОТИВ БХАКТИ.

Сведя роль учителя в жизни ученика к исполнению формального обряда посвящения "от имени Шрилы Прабхупады" (кто, интересно, при этом принимает грехи "ученика" - тоже Шрила Прабхупада?), они благополучно преодолели существенное отличие бхакти-йоги от так называемых традиционных религий, где к священнослужителям, как правило, не предъявляется особенно высоких требований ("Делай, как мулла говорит, но не делай, как он делает").

Во времена Блаженного Августина, человека в высшей степени достойного и чистого, разгорелся спор между ним и последователями епископа Доната. Донатисты утверждали, что священник должен быть предельно чист, иначе он не сможет служить посредником, через которого на его духовного сына проливается милость Бога.

Августин же, боровшийся с этой "опасной ересью", доказывал 
абсолютность Божьей благодати - мол де, она может пролиться на кого угодно, через кого угодно - особых требований к священнослужителям предъявлять не следует, им достаточно совершать таинства, все остальное сделает Сам Бог 
(Христос). Победили, как и следовало ожидать, более либеральные 
последователи Августина, и победа эта со временем выхолостила самую суть духовной науки и уничтожила всю систему духовной преемственности (його наштах парантапа).

Памятуя об этом уроке истории, я не удивлюсь, если в каком-то будущем теория ритвиков возобладает. Хотелось бы только одного - чтобы это произошло не на моих глазах и чтобы я сам не имел никакого отношения к этому преступлению против бхакти.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Я хотел рассказать маленькую историю. Даже не историю… 
У меня есть друг. Он живет на Говинда-кунде. Его зовут Мохан-тьяги. Тамал-кришна прабху его хорошо знает. Это обычный человек, садху. Он живет в очень странном сооружении. Это какое-то заброшенное непонятно что, как часто бывает в Индии. Что-то не понятно что. Очень не понятное. Никакой логики там нету. При этом он очень серьезно запирает все это на ключ, хотя оно все там абсолютно дырявое и попасть туда можно со всех сторон света. Это некая такая… Трудно очень объяснить, что это такое. И там большую часть места в этом помещении занимает алтарь. У него там все Божества, какие только можно. И он там живет вместе с Ними в этом странном сооружении.
Я с ним познакомился в этот картик, когда я был… Нет, даже не в картик, сейчас, весной, когда я был там, жил на Говинда-кунде, приезжал туда на Говинда-кунду каждый день. Познакомились мы с ним так, что он стоял около своего этого непонятного сооружения и он увидел меня и закричал: «Эй, Махарадж, Махарадж! Заходи!» И вот с тех пор, когда я каждый раз туда приходил, я не мог пропустить это место. И каждый раз он меня чем-то угощал, то молоком, то «Фантой» какой-то, которую он покупал. Это была индийская «Фанта». Но он делал это с такой любовью, что от этой дурацкой «Фанты» невозможно было отказаться. С одной стороны, когда я пил ее, я думал: «Я лишаю его последней радости в жизни, потому что он тьяги, он от всего отказался». А с другой стороны, ну невозможно было отказаться. Он с такой искренней любовью отдавал все, что у него было, последнее он готов был отдать. И при этом, что меня тянуло туда, это то, что он при этом сам абсолютно полностью счастливый человек. Если хотите увидеть счастливые… Ой, я боюсь это говорить, потому что боюсь, что это станет очередной модой… Этот человек живет непонятно в чем, у него абсолютно ничего нет и он абсолютно полностью счастлив. И у него такое полное сердце, что хочется просто находиться там, приходить туда и сидеть, что-то там слушать, что он рассказывает периодически. Вот. И я ходил туда, приходил, садился в этой хижине, слушал его иногда, иногда просто о чем-то мы там беседовали. И я не мог не думать об одной вещи, о том, как на самом деле проста духовная жизнь. Шрила Прабхупада очень часто говорил этот момент. Однажды он сказал потрясающую фразу. Он сказал, что сознание Кришны настолько простое, что вы наверняка его упустите. Сознание Кришны—это такая простая вещь, что нам с нашей сложностью очень сложно будет его ухватить. Сознание Кришны—это очень простая вещь. Просто думать о Кришне, просто думать о Боге. Просто постоянно думать о том, что Он есть.
И когда я общался с этим Моханом-тьяги, я думал об этом. Он наверняка не большой философ, не какой-то большой гьяни или еще кто-то. Он просто живет там, рядом с Говардханом, и он абсолютно счастлив от того, что Бог есть и Он всегда с ним. И он от этого опыта присутствия Бога в своем сердце становится сам настолько счастливым, что он готов отдать все, что у него есть любому человеку. Любому, абсолютно любому. Я ему пожертвовал как-то, тайком как-то пожертвовал пятьсот рупий. Пришел, дал ему пятьсот рупий. На следующий день прихожу, он лучится как самовар. Он такой счастливый. Я говорю: «Что?» Он говорит: «Как что? Не видишь что ли?» Я говорю: «Нет, не вижу». «Неужели не видишь?» Я говорю: «Не вижу» Он купил на эти пятьсот рупий какой-то бак, установил его там рядом и поит этой водой, которой он в этот бак налил, всех паломников, которые обходят Говардхан. И он говорит: «Я такой счастливый! Вот, у меня есть еще… У меня появилась возможность служения». И у него ничего нет. У него нет ни копейки вообще. Я ему дал это. Единственное, что он сделал, сразу же купил этот бак, чтобы поить других. И стал от этого бесконечно счастливым. Он был просто счастливее, чем всегда.
И в этом суть духовной жизни. Духовная жизнь реально очень простая. Сознание Кришны очень простая вещь. Нам просто нужно открыть свое сердце навстречу ему и помнить о Кришне. Тогда Он будет помнить о нас, а мы будем очень счастливыми. 
Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе / Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Хар

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Нам не хватает теплоты в отношениях друг с другом, и потому мы в конечном счёте страдаем. И это всё выдаётся за высокую продвинутость. Люди считают, что если они будут ходить с каменными лицами, с чемоданами вместо лиц, то станут настоящими йогами и достигнут уравновешенности ума. Люди не в состоянии проявлять правильные эмоции по отношению друг к другу. Они не воспитали себя в эмоциональном плане. Теперь они прикрываются трансцендентной философией для оправдания своего бездушия.
Как же обрести правильные отношения? Что мне делать, если у меня действительно нет любви к другому человеку? Кришна объясняет, что, даже если у тебя нет любви, пусть у тебя нет любви ко Мне, пусть у тебя нет любви к другим живым существам, практикуй это. Он говорит: абхьяса йога-юктена - практикуй любовь. Старайся вести себя так, как будто любишь, и рано или поздно у тебя что-нибудь получится".

----------


## Махабхарата дас

матаджи не должны вести киртан или ДОЛЖНЫ ?

Вопрос: Некоторые вайшнавы говорят, что матаджи не должны вести киртан, потому что они транслируют только свое вожделение, которое в девять раз сильнее, чем у прабху. В этой связи вспоминается история с Ямуной деви даси – Шрила Прабхупада ей разрешил. Но дисквалифицировал ли он остальных? Иногда становится очень стыдно, что попал в такое тело.
Ответ: Пусть стыдятся те, кто запрещают матаджи вести киртан. Потому что они находятся полностью в телесном сознании. Шрила Прабхупада в самого начала воодушевлял всех так или иначе вести киртаны, принимать на себя ответственность.
А что касается вожделения, то у прабху с этим тоже все в порядке. И еще непонятно, у кого больше. Потому что эта цифра – в 9 раз сильнее, – она относилась к Сатье-юге…
Сейчас совсем противные вещи скажу. Строго говоря, в Кали-югу мужчин-то не осталось! Есть матаджи, которые дхоти носят, а есть матаджи, которые сари носят. Потому что если строго стоять на точке зрения шастр, мужчина – это тот, кто не падок до чувственных наслаждений. Когда шастры осуждают женщину, говорят о каких-то вещах, они говорят об одной простой вещи: они осуждают не женщину как таковую, не некую физическую форму, они осуждают некую форму ума, очень склонного привязываться к чувственным наслаждениям, вот и все! Нужно понимать, что если у меня, независимо от того, какая форма моего тела, есть эта привязанность к чувственным наслаждениям или слабость, если я очень падок до чувственных наслаждений, это значит, что у меня менталитет женщины. Если я не могу избавиться от этого, если я так или иначе нахожусь в этом состоянии – состоянии привязанности, то, значит, у меня есть эта самая слабость.
И сейчас, к сожалению, женщины часто сильнее, чем мужчины. Сейчас, к сожалению, женщины более отрешенные, в меньшей степени склонны наслаждаться, чем мужчины, потому что мужчина, когда он ослабевает, когда он становится жертвой этой безжалостной пропаганды чувственных наслаждений, он может опуститься очень низко. Женщины сейчас, как правило, сильнее, чем мужчины. Поэтому я думаю, что в основном женщины должны вести киртан! Но если мужчина сильный, то он тоже должен вести киртан!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Харе Кришна! Дорогие вайшнавы, примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! 
Думаю, все вы знаете, что наше Общество подверглось информационной атаке со стороны двух центральных телеканалов: во время передачи «Время покажет» 
на Первом канале и показом фильма В. Глускера на НТВ. 
Признаюсь, я так и не смог досмотреть эти передачи до конца, переживая не только за вайшнавов, но и за тех, кто вынужден клеветой зарабатывать деньги и поднимать рейтинги. К сожалению, закона «о порядочности средств 
массовой информации» пока не существует, и юридически призвать к ответу тех журналистов за столь предвзятую однобокую позицию, скорее всего, не получится, хотя мы и делаем все возможное, чтобы сделать нашу позицию ясной для всех. 
Я искренне сочувствую Екатерине Кафарской (Грязновой), чью историю перевернули с ног на голову в эфире Первого канала. Я благодарен за искренность и мужество, которые она проявила, написав открытое письмо, хотя сама она не имеет отношения к Обществу сознания Кришны и давно уже 
не посещает храм. Уверен, что ее крик души должны услышать как можно больше людей. Для любого думающего человека ее честная и смиренная позиция будет убедительнее, чем прозвучавшая в эфире клевета. И, конечно, мы сделаем все от нас зависящее, чтобы помочь ей добиться элементарной 
человеческой справедливости, которая в данном случае заключается в воссоединении с детьми и прекращении травли. 
Вместе с тем, я хотел бы посмотреть на ситуацию шире. Очевидно, что две вышедшие друг за другом программы на федеральных каналах — не случайность. И наивно полагать, что на этом все закончится. Всегда найдутся журналисты, 
готовые отработать любой заказ, ища скандальные сюжеты. Скорее всего, подключатся к травле и представители органов правопорядка, стараясь найти любой повод для придирок. 
Это, конечно, далеко от ситуации, в которой наше Движение находилось в 70—80-е годы, но так же очевидно и то, что обстановка, в которой нам приходится действовать, поменялась к худшему, это не может не внести коррективы в наши действия. 
Перед лицом такой угрозы каждый вайшнав должен понимать, что ответственен не только за себя, но и за все движение Шрилы Прабхупады. Ошибка одного человека может бросить тень на все Общество и повлечь за собой серьезные последствия для всех вайшнавов. Прежде всего, конечно, это касается тех, кто находится на виду: распространителей книг, группы харинамы, ведущих образовательных программ. 
Но это касается и тех, кто по незнанию или намеренно становится причиной конфликтов, кто, увы, не знает, как себя вести с родителями, в семье, как держаться в обществе тех, кому нет дела до Бога и до ваших с Ним отношений. Резкость, порой неоправданный фанатизм, нежелание найти общий язык и точки взаимного понимания зачастую оказывают куда более разрушающее воздействие на социум, чем чья-то откровенная неправда на страницах газет и на экранах телевизоров. 
Пожалуйста, будьте внимательнее, действуйте в строгом соответствии с законом и старайтесь помнить о том, что все люди разные, и уважать право другого человека на свое мнение. Именно фанатизм и незрелость вайшнавов - наши самые главные враги. Помните, что по вам и по вашим поступкам будут судить обо всем нашем Движении. Так было всегда, но сейчас особенно важно помнить об этом и вести себя безукоризненным образом, не поддаваясь ни на какие провокации. 
Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что вайшнав — это истинный джентльмен. В Бхагавад-гите Господь Кришна говорит о том, что тот, кто занят преданным служением, дорог всем, и все дороги ему. Поэтому, пожалуйста, всегда сохраняйте вайшнавское достоинство, ни в коем случае не отвечая агрессией на агрессию и понимая, что тот, кто предан Господу, всегда находится под Его непосредственной защитой и опекой. 
Хорошая сторона этой ситуации заключается в том, что каждый вайшнав может помочь миссии Шрилы Прабхупаде, если будет лучше знать о своих законных правах. Это подразумевает, в том числе, то, что, оказавшись в трудной ситуации, вайшнавы всегда знают, к кому обратиться за полезными практическими советами в области права. Об этом мы говорили уже не раз, и 
будет нелишне напомнить об этом вновь. Всегда лучше хотя бы один раз спросить, чем заведомо действовать ошибочным образом. Помощь наших юристов доступна всем вайшнавам, пожалуйста, не пренебрегайте этой возможностью. 

От лица Национального совета российских Обществ сознания Кришны 
Ваш слуга, Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ПОУЧИТЕЛЬНАЯ ИСТОРИЯ ПРО БРАХМАНА И КАЛИ
Есть история про одного брахмана. Как брахман повторял гаятри-мантру три раза в день. Не пропускал ни разу за всю свою жизнь. Учитель дал ему эту мантру. Он рано утром повторял, в середине дня повторял, вечером повторял, в сумерки и ни разу не пропустил.
Однажды он заснул днем. Солнце близилось к полудню, и скорее всего он проспал бы, потому что он устал, было жарко, еще что-то... И кто-то подошел к нему и сказал: 
– Эй, время, нужно мантру повторять. 
Он поблагодарил человека, повторил мантру, потом догнал его и говорит: 
– А ты кто? Кто ты такой? 
– Как кто? Я Кали.
Тот:
– Какой Кали? 
– Ну, тот Кали, который Кали-югой заведует, – Калирадж. 
– Правда? Что ты меня разбудил? Ты это что, перековался или какие проблемы у тебя? В чем дело? 
Он говорит: 
– Да нет, просто если бы ты не повторил мантру, ты бы очень раскаялся сильно, стал смиренным и совершил духовный прогресс, поэтому я решил тебя разбудить на всякий случай...
Смысл не в том, чтобы следовать дхарме. Смысл в том, чтобы следовать дхарме и не гордиться. Смысл в том, чтобы понять, что дхарма – это наша природа, по которой я построен, и если я буду делать это, то в конце концов это принесет благо мне. Но не в этом суть, а в том, что следование этой дхарме очищает мое сознание, которое в конце концов позволяет мне почувствовать любовь

----------


## Махабхарата дас

МАМА, НЕУЖЕЛИ ЭТО СО МНОЙ БУДЕТ ОПЯТЬ?!

Мне недавно рассказали, как один ученик Шрилы Прабхупады ушел и родился сыном у преданных. Такая очень интересная история, реальная совершенно, прямо очевидная…

У моего ученика в Германии родился сын, и он попросил меня дать ему имя. Я уж не помню, пользовался я какими-то астрологическими вещами или не пользовался… Но я дал ему имя, этому мальчику. Несколько месяцев спустя они поехали в другой город и встретили там семейную пару учеников Шрилы Прабхупады, мужа и жену. И когда они увидели этого мальчика, они закричали: «Так это же …!» и назвали то же самое имя – другого ученика Шрилы Прабхупады, который недавно оставил тело.

Для меня самое удивительное в этой истории то, что имя как бы сохранилось. Шрила Прабхупада дал этому ученику имя, и, так или иначе, через Кришну это имя осталось у него, когда он родился. Его просто реально узнали! Они сказали: «Так это же он! Это он!» И когда эта пара стала расспрашивать этих учеников Шрилы Прабхупады, которые узнали его, они рассказали очень интересную историю. Они рассказали, что были очень близки, дружны с этим преданным, учеником Шрилы Прабхупады. Они были неразлучны: они вместе занимались санкиртаной, вместе выходили когда-то, потом они вместе женились. Правда, в последнее время они жили в разных странах, но в Европе, и все равно продолжали общаться. У них сохранились какие-то близкие отношения.

В какой-то момент он заболел: ему сказали, что у него рак и что ему осталось жить всего несколько месяцев. Он снова приехал в Германию, посетил храмы… Это неожиданно было, потому что у него были какие-то планы, он хотел проповедовать, еще что-то такое. Но, так или иначе, Кришна захотел что-то другое, пришли какие-то результаты… У него был рак простаты, и он умер там. Буквально через несколько дней он в тонком теле пришел к этому своему другу, и сказал: «Я очень хочу родиться снова в Германии. Пожалуйста, помоги мне родиться в Германии. Я хочу у преданных родиться, я не хочу ни у кого другого рождаться».

То ли он во сне к нему пришел, то ли еще что-то, но он пришел к нему в том виде, он сел на кресле у них в комнате, и сказал: «Помоги мне родиться!» Тот сказал: «Я тебе ничем не могу помочь. Я уже слишком стар, я сам не могу помочь тебе». Так или иначе, они расстались, и буквально через несколько дней он снова приходит к нему – то ли во сне, то ли в каком-то… Я не знаю, как и когда. И снова он приходит и говорит: «Знаешь, не волнуйся, не переживай: я нашел, у кого я рожусь. У меня все в порядке. Я нашел, я подобрал себе родителей, так что все хорошо, я рожусь в Германии». И после этого они ждали, думали, потому что преданных не так много; они пытались понять, у кого конкретно он родится. И потом, несколько месяцев спустя, они увидели этого мальчика, и оба, в один голос, муж и жена, закричали: «Смотри, это он! Это он! Это он!»

Этого мальчика, когда ему было всего несколько месяцев (еще до этой встречи), посадили в водительское кресло, и он очень радостно уселся за руль, а другой маленькой ручонкой пытался искать коробку передач. Он еще толком ни сидеть, ни ходить не мог, но он схватился за руль, и было видно, что он очень комфортно себя чувствует. Причем, у его отца нет никакой машины, это чья-то другая машина была. И этот человек в своей прошлой жизни любил машины, и очень тщательным образом следил за тем, у кого какая машина, лучше она или не лучше; очень ревностно относился, если у кого-то машина была лучше… Забегая немного вперед, могу сказать, что сейчас этому мальчику, наверное, лет пять, и он копит на машину. Уже копит, потому что у его отца машины нет и никогда не будет. Он ездит на какой-то пластмассовой пока что, но он уже откладывает, и уже сказал: «У меня скоро будет машина!»

Там было много каких-то других историй, несколько из которых как-то подтверждали это… Недавно, относительно недавно, он вдруг заплакал. Он подбежал к маме, этот маленький мальчик, и стал безутешно плакать. Он плакал, плакал, плакал, и мама взяла его на колени, попыталась утешить; она спрашивала: «Что с тобой? Что с тобой?» А тот говорит: «Мам, а я был раньше маленьким, потом я стал взрослым, а потом я стал старым, и умер… И опять что ли, опять это со мной будет? Мам, неужели это со мной будет опять?!» – и плачет, плачет, плачет…

И то ли в то же раз – опять же, я не поручусь, потому что я не сам свидетель, я рассказываю с чужих слов – он тоже как-то сильно погрустнел, он сильно плакал и говорил: «Пить! Пить! Пить! Я хочу пить, а мне не дают пить! И у меня очень болит.. Мне так больно! Больно!» – и он показывал сюда (он умер от рака простаты). «Мне так больно, так больно от этого! Мама!..» Они потом позвонили его оставшейся вдове, спрашивали, что и как, и она тоже рассказывала какие-то вещи… Вот… И он проявляет при этом очень большие духовные склонности.

А, да! Еще любопытная вещь: я приехал сейчас туда – я недавно был в Германии…. Он в прошлый раз мне набрал каких-то полевых цветов, набрал букетик цветов. В этот раз он пришел ко мне, и я его спрашиваю: «А цветы-то почему не принес?» И он мне так покраснел, побежал потом к маме, и они с мамой целый день гирлянду делали на этот раз. Они делали гирлянду для меня, и он пошел с ней в магазин, купили они там еще цветов зачем-то… Принес он мне эту гирлянду, и когда у него спросили: «Что ты делаешь?», он ответил: «Я делаю гирлянду папе своему. Я делаю гирлянду для твоего Прабхупады». Он называет учителя отца и учителя матери (у матери – другой учитель)… Учителя матери – это «твой Прабхупада», «а это – мой Прабхупада». То есть, для него учитель – это Прабхупада; у него сохранилась эта память об этом.

Вот такая история. Суть в чем? Я зачем хотел ее вам рассказать? Давайте как-нибудь закончим в этой жизни все. Давайте… Зачем это надо? Нет смысла… Для этого надо просто садхане следовать, и садхана – она очень хорошая, очень простая: надо служить другим преданным, помогать, дружить, радоваться, петь вместе Святое Имя. И, как объясняет Шрила Прабхупада, в чем суть дружбы - просвещать друг друга, просветлять друг друга, общаться друг с другом; говорить, что мы поняли, что мы осознали. И когда люди это делают, они радуются. В этом смысл дружбы в сознании Кришны: просто делиться какими-то важным вещами друг с другом, радовать друг друга… Что может быть проще?

----------


## Махабхарата дас

О ПОСВЯЩЕНИИ...

Вайшнава-шастры утверждают, что человек, который принял посвящение, или дикшу, от духовного учителя, никогда больше не родится в этом мире. Разумеется, надо очень хорошо понимать, что значит посвящение. Посвящение не означает просто формальный обряд. Посвящение не является формальностью. Шрила Прабхупада очень часто подчеркивал этот момент, говоря, что момент инициации это всего лишь навсего начало. Само английское слово «инициация» означает начало. И что само по себе посвящение– это процесс, растянутый во времени. И задача человека, который начинает этот путь, а посвящение—это путь, не останавливаться, не поворачивать вспять, не пытаться так или иначе сойти куда-то в сторону с этого пути. И путь этот не простой. Путь этот очень не простой, потому что человеку нужно отдать свое сердце духовному учителю, отказаться от своей самостоятельности, от своей привычки самому выносить суждения. В конечном счете, от привычки судить. Если мы хотим определить человека, который идет по пути духовного развития, то этот человек отличается одним очень существенным качеством от всех остальных– он не судит, он не судья. Он не оценивает других. Почему? Потому что он, так или иначе, хочет обрести успех в духовной жизни, то есть прийти к Кришне, и это его главный интерес. Когда я начинаю судить других, это значит, что я смотрю не внутрь, это значит, что я смотрю вовне. И глядя вовне я оцениваю всех, сравниваю кого-то со своим эталоном, всегда не правильным. Конечно, разумеется, в некоторых случаях мое служение требует от меня, чтобы я выносил суждения.

И вайшнаву иногда приходится это делать, оценивать, судить, определять статус какого-то другого человека. Но настоящий вайшнав всегда будет делать это нехотя. Это неприятная часть нашего положения, которое мы занимаем, и если у нас нет необходимости это делать, мы должны избегать это делать. Потому что, еще раз, это означает, что когда мы судим других, я считаю себя идеальным. А если я считаю себя идеальным, это означает, что я перестал идти по духовному пути. Куда мне уже идти? Я уже и так идеальный. Если я не идеальный, я не буду судить себя, я не буду смотреть вовнутрь, я буду пытаться понять, что мне нужно делать, для того, чтобы стать ближе к Кришне. Но если я уже стал идеальный, тогда у меня есть возможность другим говорить, что им нужно делать, чтобы они стали ближе к Кришне. И это очень большое, очень болезненное заблуждение. Это значит, что человек сошел с пути посвящения, что его посвящение формальное. Он остановил свой прогресс, он больше не идет по этому пути. Он занял позицию судьи и перестал быть учеником. Тогда как в духовном мире, в духовной реальности мы всегда остаемся учениками. Мы никогда не совершенны, и чем дальше мы продвигаемся по духовному пути, тем болезненнее мы осознаем свое собственное несовершенство. И в тем большей степени сосредоточиваемся на том, чтобы стать совершенным, чтобы стать по-настоящему ближе к Кришне.

На самом деле путешествие духовное это путешествие вглубь себя. Никогда не путешествие вовне. И путешествие вглубь себя означает, что я все яснее и яснее вижу свои недостатки и все яснее и яснее вижу красоту и величие Кришны. И для того, чтобы помочь человеку делать это, в вайшнавской традиции есть эта церемония посвящения, или институт духовного учителя, гуру, институт ученичества, который нужен только для того, чтобы напомнить нам реальность, не что-то еще. Мы напоминаем себе и остальным, нося три ряда кантхимал или брахманский шнур, о том, что я ученик, я получил посвящение от кого-то.
Посвящение означает личные отношения с духовным учителем. Тогда как по природе своей мы стараемся избежать личных отношений. Мы все здесь имперсоналисты. Поэтому миссия Шрилы Прабхупады, которую он сам сформулировал,- нирвишеша шуньявади пашчатья деша тарине, – спасти страны Запада от этой эпидемии нирвишеши и шуньявады, эпидемии имперсонализма. Когда мы не знаем, что значит быть личностью и каким образом функционировать в обществе других людей, как служить другим людям, как занимать правильное положение в обществе вайшнавов. Поэтому один очень важный момент посвящения заключается в том , что мы должны понимать, что мы получаем посвящение для того, чтобы заниматься преданным служением в обществе вайшнавов. Духовный учитель берет и вводит нас, сопротивляющегося и упирающегося, в общество вайшнавов и говорит: «Это твое место. Только здесь ты можешь по-настоящему прогрессировать и если ты думаешь, что сможешь обрести сознание Кришны сам, ты просто бредишь. У тебя галлюцинации». Это буквально слова Шрилы Прабхупады. Человек, который думает, что он сможет обрести сознание Кришны сам, находится под галлюциногенами. Я думаю, что Шрила Прабхупада не случайно употребил это слово. У него было много учеников, которые употребляли галлюциногены, и он видел, что их привычка к галлюциногенам продолжается. Потому что они думают—я сам обрету сознание Кришны. Человек узнает что-то и думает, что теперь мне все понятно, мне все стало ясно, теперь я смогу осознать Кришну. Не сможете.

Инициация, X ретрит учеников, Магдалиновка,12.08.2016 г.

----------


## Нараяна дас

МИФЫ ИСККОН: "Представление что Бог – там, на Кришналоке, а здесь Его нет – это и есть майя!"

Важное эссе от Александра Усанина (Сад Госвами прабху), написанное им по просьбе Шикшаштакики прабху.

Вот отзыв Госвами Махараджа в ответ на письмо с этой статьей от Шикшаштаки прабху.

"Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Я ПОЛНОСТЬЮ согласен с его пониманием! Спасибо ему большое. Снова и снова мы должны проповедовать то, о чем он там говорит. Во весь голос!
Поблагодари его обязательно и пошли его письмо в конференцию НС".
Ваш слуга Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

Вот сама статья:

Вишну падайя Кришна престхайя: 
Правильные поступки правильным образом.
Обмануть Бога невозможно;
Других можно обманывать только в течение какого-то времени;
Бесконечно обманывать можно только себя.

Дорогие вайшнавы! 
Примите, пожалуйста, мои смиренные поклоны в пыли ваших лотосных стоп!
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
По просьбе Шикшаштаки прабху я решил изложить свою обеспокоенность в виде этого небольшого эссе. Извиняюсь заранее за возможную несвязанность текста, но я искренне надеюсь на то, что несовершенное по форме это послание всё-таки передаст мою мысль.

Существует два измерения жизни – материальное и духовное.
В материальном мире они проявляются как материальные действия и чувства, с которыми мы их совершаем. Сейчас стало модным говорить о духовности или любви к Богу, поступая при этом каждый как хочет. Но любовь отличается от эгоизма. Эгоизм – поступать так, как нравится МНЕ. А любовь – доставлять радость любимому - поступать так, как нравится возлюбленному. И настоящая духовность – это поступать так, чтобы принести радость Богу. Духовность разделяется на два уровня: практика и спонтанность. 
Практика – это когда мы действуем так, чтобы Богу понравилось, в гармонии с Ним, не имея ещё к Нему сильных чувств. На этом уровне человек следует «правилам». 
Спонтанность – это действия из спонтанной любви. На этом уровне правил не существует.

Почему в любви правил нет? Потому что любящий никогда не сделает то, что принесёт боль любимому! На самом деле, он следует всем правилам, но о них он даже не думает. 

Уровень соблюдения правил и уровень спонтанной любви сравнимы с изучением нотной грамоты и импровизацией, спонтанной игрой. В импровизации музыкант играет без нот и как хочет, но при этом он не нарушает правил игры, он не делает неправильных дисгармоничных аккордов. Но импровизировать могут лишь только хорошие музыканты. Популярная ныне духовность в стиле Ошо: «импровизируйте, не научившись играть!» - очень жестокий обман. Такая «духовность» - атеизм чистой воды и ведёт прямо в ад. Потому что а-теизм – это как открытое отрицание Бога, так и полное пренебрежение им как Личностью. Те, кто говорят «я люблю Бога!» - любя на самом деле лишь только себя, - занимаются самообманом.

В древней индийской традиции уровень правил – это уровень Вишну. Уровень высшей спонтанности в высшей любви – это уровень Кришны. Именно поэтому все, кто поклоняются Вишну и Кришне называются Вайшнавами – теми, кто всегда правильно действуют на уровне законов природы. Мы говорим в молитвах учителю: «Нама Ом Вишну-падайя Кришна-престхайя бху-тале…», где Вишну-падайя – это уровень правил, а Кришна-престхайя – уровень спонтанности. Перевод этой мантры звучит приблизительно так: «Я с почтением склоняюсь перед своим духовным учителем, который принял прибежище у стоп Вишну и благодаря этому стал дорог Кришне».
Но во всех песенниках сейчас эту мантру кастрировали – все хотят иметь дело лишь с Кришной и боятся быть «вишнудутами». И вот это проблема. Потому что вайшнав – тот, кто действует в гармонии с Вишну – в гармонии с социумом, Вират-Рупой – Параматмой, Космическим телом Всевышнего.
Что же мы видим сейчас в наших песенниках? ««Я с почтением склоняюсь перед своим духовным учителем, который очень дорог Кришне, ибо принял прибежище у Его лотосных стоп!» Где Вишну? – Выбросили из перевода – мантру КАСТРИРОВАЛИ.
Тот, кто сделал такой перевод руководствовался, разумеется самыми благими намерениями. Но благими намерениями делаются в том числе и большие ошибки. Из-за этой кастрации преданные не забеременеют любовью к Шри Кришне, потому что сиддханта стала нарушена. 

У человека нет шансов завоевать расположение того, с кем он грубо общается и причиняет страдания его близким. Чтобы подняться на платформу дружеских, а затем и любовных отношений с кем-либо, нужно сперва завоевать его уважение и доверие, расположенность поступками, которые приносят ему только радость, избегая поступков, от которые ему неприятны.
Поэтому и говорится, что перед тем, как подняться на уровень любви к Богу (Кришна-престхайя), сначала нужно научиться действовать правильно по отношению к Богу (Вишну-падайя). Сознание Вишну (часть Кришны) пронизывает всё материальное мироздание, которое является Его материальным проявлением. Вишну известен так же как Параматма (Космический Разум), и все существа – его части.
Поэтому, пока человек не научится жить в гармонии со всем мирозданием, не может быть речи о развитии им любви к Богу. Вся его «любовь» и «духовность» будут любовью лишь только к себе.

Чтобы достичь совершенства, нужно учиться делать правильные поступки правильным образом. Правильные поступки – это материальные действия, которые находятся в гармонии с мирозданием. И если мы хотим удовлетворить свои материальные желания и больше здесь не рождаться, то правильные поступки нужно совершать как подношение Богу. В этом заключается суть всех священных писаний: всё, что мы делаем, нужно делать для удовлетворения Бога, а не для своего удовольствия – это и называется «правильным образом»

Благочестивые материалисты и по-настоящему духовные люди отличаются только внутренним настроением: одни действуют в гармонии с мирозданием ради процветания общества, а другие делают то же самое из любви к Богу. И те, кто не верят в Бога, но стремятся принести всему миру благо и жить с миром в гармонии (как, например, даосы) и те, кто стремятся доставить удовольствие Богу – и те, и другие действуют как здоровые части Вселенского тела – уровень Вишну-падайя – в гармонии с Космическим Разумом.
С той разницей, что верующие делают во внутреннем диалоге с Всевышним в любви к Богу – Кришна престхайя и больше поэтому здесь не родятся, а благочестивые материалисты родятся после смерти на райских планетах материального мира. 

Поэтому всем, кто претендует на звание верующих для начала необходимо научиться поступать правильно на материальном уровне, – войти в гармонию с Вишну, в гармонию с материальным проявлением Бога, научиться действовать как здоровая часть социума и Вселенского тела. И в этом состоянии гармоничных внешних правильных действий развивать внутренний диалог с Богом, поступая гармонично и правильно как часть Его тела не для себя, а чтобы доставить радость Ему. 

Указания священных писаний о том, как правильно действовать на материальном уровне – это игры Вишну, Вишну-падайя. Прямо здесь и сейчас, в этом мире мы можем участвовать в Играх Всевышнего, исполняя для Его удовольствия честно правильно каждый отведенные ему социальные роли: правителя, мужа, жены, дочки, сына, ученика и т.д. Когда человек входит в эту гармонию на внешнем и внутреннем плане, ему легко перейти на уровень отношений с Всевышним – что весьма трудно сделать, если человек говорит Богу: «я Тебя люблю!», но делает то, что Богу не нравится, не действует как Его здоровая часть. 
Те, кто хотят войти в игры Бога в духовном мире, должны войти сначала в гармонию материального плана – стать здоровой частью общественного организма, принося пользу обществу, жить в гармонии со всем окружающим миром.

Повторюсь: делать правильные вещи правильным образом – это делать то, что нравится Богу, с целью доставить Ему удовольствие.

Сейчас очень много людей, сбитых с толку мошенниками в одеждах священников, которые из-за того, что им лень думать своей головой, а проще слепо кому-то поверить, по неведению делают то, что Богу не нравится с целью доставить ему удовольствие. Например, кто-то искренне верит, что Богу понравится, если он взорвёт себя в метро или автобусе вместе с «неверными». Так же и «христиане» под предлогом крещенья «неверных» вырезали пол-Европы в крестовых походах, хотя Иисус, Магомет говорили им «не убий!». Разумеется, кто-то прикрывался лишь их учением, чтобы отомстить за смерть близких или с целью наживы. Но так же, возможно, там были и искренне верующие, которых использовали в корыстных и политических целях их лидеры, «представители Бога», которых ждёт ад. 
«Служением Богу в невежестве» называют тот случай, когда человек с желанием доставить удовольствие Богу делает то, что Богу не нравится, что Он не хочет, чтобы мы делали! Но, хотя человек совершает греховный поступок, причиняющий Ему боль (Бог чувствует радость и боль всех существ) Господь так же учитывает и его этот мотив. И поэтому, если человек поступает неправильно, но в правильном настроении, то духовно он всё-таки возвышается. Но, поскольку из-за него пострадали другие, то он так же получит урок, который даст и закрепит за ним знание, что поступать так не надо. Например, он может родиться святым, но стать мучеником или попасть в концлагерь. Благодаря развитому вкусу общения с Богом, он не будет испытывать таких страданий, как другие, но, помогая другим, он научится состраданию и научится видеть, что перед Господом все одинаковые.

С другой стороны, человек может деградировать, если занимаясь внешне правильной деятельностью, использует её только как метод утверждения своего превосходства над остальными. 
И это, на мой, взгляд, проблема ИСКОН: некоторые люди считают себя очень правильными, потому что они знают о Боге и стараются развить любовь к Богу, но при этом считают, что другие – те, кто в Бога не верят должны их обеспечивать. И не считают грехом жить, как паразиты, за счёт остальных, «потому что материалисты, неосознанно служа слугам Бога, постепенно возвысятся». Они считают, что это не грех – обмануть материалистов, если эти плоды предложить потом Кришне.
Многие «вайшнавы» (не признающие Вишну) очень самодовольны, горды: они служат Богу(!!) и поэтому искренне не могут понять, почему Кришна посылает им так много уроков, направленных на то, чтобы их сделать смиреннее?? 
Они что хотят запрыгнуть на уровень спонтанной любви к Кришне, минуя уровень Вишну-падайя - не желают действовать как здоровая часть социума, противопоставляют себя материалистам – «карми», считая это всё «майей». Всевышний не любит таких противопоставлений, потому что каждое существо – Его часть.
Позвольте напомнить: Майя – «то, чего нет!».

Представление что Бог – там, на Кришналоке, а здесь Его нет – это и есть майя!
Отсутствие майи – это понимание, что мы УЖЕ ЗДЕСЬ И СЕЙЧАС участвуем в играх Всевышнего на уровне Вишну – играя каждый свою социальную роль. Роль клеточки в материальном проявлении Бога – в Вират-рупе.
И Кришнаиты сейчас – это раковые клеточки этого тела, потому что многие из них противопоставляют себя социуму, уровню Вишну. Что проявляется в том, что кришнаитов на работу не хотят брать даже кришнаиты – потому что они «харибольщики» - ведут себя как тунеядцы, лентяи, обманщики, думают, что они уже почти там, на Кришналоке.
Но пока человек не действует в гармонии на этом мирском плане, в мир Высшей гармонии никто его не допустит. 
Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что вайшнав – это настоящий джентльмен!
Но кришнаиты джентльменами становиться не собираются, потому что они боятся мирской морали, не понимая, что это всё – игры Вишну,
Не понимая, что игры Всевышнего – так же и здесь!
Не понимать этого - и есть майя! 

Войти в игры Шри Кришны можно лишь через игры Шри Вишну – став сначала здоровой частью Всевышнего на уровне материальных поступков, а потом уже действуя так же – правильно, но из любви к Шри Шри Радхе и Кришне.
Вишну – это часть Кришны, в котором сейчас мы живём!
С уважением, с любовью,
Слуга слуг миссии Шрилы Прабхупады,
Ваш покорный слуга Сад Госвами дас IDSs. (слуга Шрилы Индрадьюмны Госвами)

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ОТ СЛЮНЫ ТВОЕЙ Я ОТМОЮСЬ, А ОТ ГНЕВА ОТМЫТЬСЯ НЕ ТАК ЛЕГКО.

Из Махараштры была плеяда бхакт, самый знаменитый из них – Святой Тукарам. Но вместе со Святым Тукарамом было еще несколько святых, и один из них Эканатх. Про Эканатха рассказывают историю, что он жил в деревне на берегу реки ГодавАри, и люди поклонялись ему за его бесконечное терпение. Его невозможно было вывести из себя. Невозможно было увидеть его сердитым. Он никогда не сердился в принципе.
И там жили какие-то деградировавшие люди, опустившиеся, они кучковались, чтобы в карты играть, чтобы выпить. И однажды один из них, движимый восхищением перед Эканатхом, пришел, чтобы выразить ему почтение, и опоздал на игру в карты. Ему сказали: «Где ты был, негодяй? Почему опоздал? Это же наша садхана. Мы каждый день в одно и то же время собираемся». Он сказал: «Я не мог. Я пошел к Эканатху, чтобы поклониться ему».
И они стали потешаться над ним, смеяться: «Ха-ха, дурак, попался тут еще один святоша у нас». «Я не мог не выразить ему почтения. Он никогда не сердится». Когда его друзья услышали об этом, они сказали: «Ну, что же это за человек, который никогда не сердится? Это не человек». «Именно поэтому я и пошел выразить ему почтение – он не человек, он святой».
И тогда один из друзей, услышав это, сказал: «Завтра я выведу его из себя! На спор. Вот увидишь. И все увидят, какой он святой». И завтра рано утром, он встал пораньше, он запасся бетелем, он залез на крышу рядом с гхатом. Он знал, что рядом с этим гхатом Эканатх каждое утро делает омовение и стал жевать бетель. У него было много разжеванного бетеля.
Эканатх пришел, окунулся в воду, прочитал мантры, совершил омовение, чтобы идти домой. И когда он проходил мимо крыши, он почувствовал, что кто-то в него плюнул и увидел большой кусок разжеванного бетеля со слюной на себе. Он развернулся, пошел, совершил омовение, прочитал мантры, нанес тилаку и пошел обратно. Тот все время жевал. Опять плевок.
Эканатх даже не посмотрел наверх, откуда это падает на него. Он пошел, совершил омовение, прочитал мантры, нанес тилаку, сделал все, как надо, пошел третий раз. Снова плевок. Даже брови не сошлись у него. Бездельник внимательно следил, как брахман будет реагировать – он даже не нахмурился, даже не посмотрел, пошел опять, совершил омовение, прочитал мантры, нанес тилаку. «Я выведу его на чистую воду».
15 раз так продолжалось. У него рот стал болеть, слюны уже не было. В конце концов он не выдержал, спустился, упал на колени. Точнее, не упал, а стал говорить: «Слушай! Почему ты не рассердился на меня?»
Эканатх дал ему очень хороший ответ: «Если ты можешь быть таким стабильным в своей глупости, то почему я не могу быть стабильным в своем прощении? Если ты можешь с такой завидной последовательностью преследовать садху, то почему я не могу точно также оставаться садху? На самом деле я тебе очень благодарен.
Если бы не ты, ну кто бы меня заставил 15 раз омыться в святой воде, 15 раз все мантры прочитать, 15 раз тилаку нанести? Я тебе очень благодарен. И потом, если бы я позволил гневу войти в себя… От слюны твоей я отмоюсь, а от гнева не отмоюсь так легко. От слюны легко отмыться – я пошел в воду и все, я опять чистый. Но если я позволю своему сознанию оскверниться гневом, то этот гнев будет там у меня 2 недели находиться и осквернять мое сердце по-прежнему»

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Медитация - это наука (Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами) - Москва, 29.01.2016

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ГАГАРИН В КОСМОС ЛЕТАЛ, А БОГА ТАМ НЕ ВИДЕЛ

Что дал человечеству, на Ваш взгляд, полет человека в космос 50 лет назад?
   Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Полет Юрий Гагарина расширил возможности человека и его кругозор. Но также он показал человеку и его ограниченность. Все живые существа стремятся расширить свое знание и сферу своего влияния. И любой такой прорыв человек торжествует как свою победу. Допустим, что это имеет какую-то ценность, но главный урок в том, что как бы я не расширял сферу своего влияния и свое понимание окружающих меня вещей, я никогда не смогу понять это до конца.
И что мое желание постичь окружающий меня мир, имеющий отношение к моей внутренней природе, может быть реализовано только в контексте божественной любви. Мы можем сколь угодно расширять сферу своего знания, но, в конечном счете, самым «экологичным» будет то знание, которое не приводит ни к каким негативным последствиям, а таким знанием можно считать только знание в контексте любви к Богу.

Но как все-таки должны относиться верующие к тому, что хоть мироздание и изучается, творец остается в тени, а то и вовсе отрицается? Это вызов верующим людям?
    Но я также и не думаю, что это какой-то уж и вызов. Потому что нет принципиальной разницы между плаванием Колумба и прорывом человека в космос. Человек исследует мир, который ему дан, и у него есть на то все основания. Другое дело, повторюсь еще раз, что правильным итогом исследования должно стать то, что я все равно никогда не смогу постичь до конца ни этот мир, ни, тем более, источник этого мира, который за ним стоит. Поскольку желание постигать сохраняется, я должен искать другие способы постижения.
Человек привык все постигать с помощью измерений. Он все меряет по себе. Однако Веды говорят, что способ постижения мира через установление самого себя как эталона – это лишь один из путей, причем очень далекий от совершенства. В конечном счете, чтобы постичь этот мир до конца, мы должны полюбить того, кто его сотворил. А это уже другой путь познания.

Некоторые космонавты заявляют о своей вере в Бога, а свою космическую работу считают миссией от Бога. Как Вы к этому относитесь?
      Как я сказал ранее, человек расширяет сферу своего влияния, своих возможностей, своего понимания. Выходя на новый рубеж, он все острее понимает и свою собственную ограниченность. Ньютон, который был, безусловно, самым великим ученым своего времени, признался, что ощущает себя ребенком на берегу океана, который катает камешки. Сталкиваясь с этим фронтом науки, люди могут глубже осознать свою ограниченность. Но они ограничены не только в этом, а еще и в общении с Богом. Что касается утверждения космонавтов о том, что они выполняют «миссию от Бога», то спорить не стану. Но, вот резонный вопрос, нужно ли все это Богу?
Ведь каждый из нас что-то делает, и многое из того, что делается, соответствует какой-то нашей природе. И что, теперь все это нужно объявлять божественной миссией? Нет, я бы не спешил объявлять все это божественной миссией, поскольку вначале всегда полезно задаться вопросом: «А сам Бог-то чего хочет?»

Вы всегда придерживались такой точки зрения на космонавтику? Или, будучи ученым в области молекулярной биологии, Вы исповедовали какую-то иную линию постижения Истины? Вы ведь, наверное, тоже ликовали вместе со всеми в 1961 году?
   Мне было тогда 5 лет. Я помню это событие, потому что я использовал его в своей первой «проповеднической» деятельности. Объектом «проповеди» была тогда моя прабабушка. Я очень хорошо помню, как сказал ей: «Ты зря ходишь в церковь, веришь в Бога. Потому что Бога нет. Гагарин в космос летал, а Бога там не видел». Такое было мое тогдашнее отношение к полету Юрия Гагарина.

А когда же оно переменилось?
   Наверное, уже где-то после окончания университета, когда я стал более глубоко задумываться над природой окружающего мира, в частности над феноменом жизни. Сам университет подтолкнул меня к более глубоким размышлениям, но мне тогда еще трудно было порвать с атеизмом. Инерция атеизма тянулась практически с самого детства. Пересмотреть те взгляды мне помогли мои собственные размышления, а также чтение книг.

Космонавтика несет человеку пользу или наносит вред?
    В древних ведических писаниях приводятся сведения о различных планетах, межпланетных полетах и даже о космических войнах. Все это было в предыдущие эпохи. Так что я не думаю, что само по себе явление космонавтики – это нечто экстраординарное или негативное. Другое дело, что некие предпосылки, лежащие в основе космонавтики или любых других наук современности, несут на себе родимые пятна изъяна. Если люди ставят перед собою цель покорить с помощью космонавтики очередной рубеж и эксплуатировать природу, то это, конечно, ударит бумерангом по ним самим же.
Жестокая и бездумная эксплуатация материальной природы всегда оборачивается колоссальными бедами, вроде стихийных бедствий, климатических аномалий, экологических катастроф, не говоря уж о современных техногенных катаклизмах. Все эти бедствия вызваны нещадной эксплуатацией, безмерной жаждой завоевания все новых сфер и пространств, жадностью.

Если бы Вам сейчас предложили сесть в кресло космического корабля, Вы бы согласились слетать на орбиту? Посмотреть на Землю сверху.
   Нет, не вижу в этом никакой необходимости.

Но ведь можно сотворить в космосе молитву над миром!
  Не думаю, что молитва в космосе будет сильно отличаться от молитвы на Земле. Разве что с перепугу она будет более искренней.

Вы упомянули Веды. Но вот известно, что сами индийцы полным ходом разрабатывают космические программы. Индия даже нацелилась на Луну, чтобы добывать там гелий-3 для супертоплива будущего. Как так случилось, что в стране, живущей по законам Вед, люди пошли путем атеистической парадигмы?
    Люди в Индии давно не следуют ведической культуре. Сначала мусульмане пришли сюда из Средней Азии, потом англичане, португальцы и другие колонизаторы пытались влиять на культуру индийцев. Пожалуй, последнюю точку поставили современные технологии, которые оказывает гораздо более сильное влияние на умы людей, начиная с телевидения и кончая другими продуктами прогресса, вроде мак-дональдса.
Кроме того, система образования, которая существует сейчас в Индии, значительно отодвигает ее от своего наследия. К сожалению, это явление можно наблюдать во многих странах, не только в Индии. Современное поколение индийцев довольно далеко от своих глубинных ведических корней. Сегодня Индия – это страна, которая живет по тем же законам, по которым живут и все остальные.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

29.04.2017

Дорогие вайшнавы, 

Пожалуйста, примите мои поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде! 

Последние два месяца были очень сложными для меня. Напряжение последних недель наложилось на хроническую усталость, копившуюся годами. Все это привело к нервному и физическому истощению - состояние, в котором я нахожусь сейчас. Похожие, хотя и не такие тяжелые, состояния были у меня изредка и до этого, но я как-то выбирался из них. Небольшие перерывы помогали восстановиться, однако никогда восстановление не было полным. Даже во время восстановительных периодов инерция и чувство долга не позволяли мне полностью отойти от дел. Однако сейчас положение более серьезное, поэтому старшие вайшнавы порекомендовали мне взять отпуск и на неопределенный срок отойти от всех дел. Мое общение с внешним миром в течение всего этого срока будет сведено в минимуму. Мои тело и ум очень нуждаются в полной разгрузке. 

Я очень надеюсь на ваше понимание и поддержку. 

Сейчас сложно сказать, сколько времени мне понадобится, поэтому я не смогу принимать участия ни в каких программах, намеченных на ближайшие месяцы. Что касается более отдаленных обязательств, то они тоже под вопросом. 

Дина-чайтанья свяжется с организаторами всех запланированных программ, и мы посмотрим, как свести к минимуму нежелательные последствия этого решения. 

Мое состояние заставляет меня также по-другому посмотреть на то, что я делал все это время. В течение многих лет я часто действовал не по своей природе, будучи вынужден заниматься менеджментом. По словам Кришны, это опасно и не может не привести к истощению. Только возможность рассказывать о философии сознания Кришны, вкус к которой по милости духовного учителя у меня есть, спасала меня все это время. Мне нравится погружаться в священные писания, рассказывать о Кришне и помогать людям, но менеджмент не моя стихия, хотя роль Джи-би-си постоянно требовала от меня этого. Уже давно я хотел передать эту роль более молодым преданным, созданным для нее. Сейчас я ощущаю глубокую потребность кардинально занять более естественное положение, больше соответствующее моим способностям. В то же время, я очень благодарен Шриле Прабхупаде и старшим вайшнавам за то, что они давали мне возможность служить - пусть и несовершенно - этой миссии. 

Я также чувствую очень глубокую благодарность к преданным, с которыми меня связывают узы совместного служения. Мне хочется верить, что, заняв более естественное положение, я смогу продолжать помогать им, но уже не как менеджер. Так я смогу принести больше пользы. Поддержку от преданных я чувствовал всегда, надеюсь, что это решение также встретит ее. Думаю, что мой отход от дел и перемена моей роли поможет многим молодым, талантливым преданным более полно проявить свои способности в служении миссии Шрилы Прабхупады и принять на себя больше инициативы и больше ответственности. 

Пользуюсь этой возможностью, чтобы попросить прощения у всех преданных, которых вольно или невольно оскорбил или обидел. Отношения с вайшнавами - самое дорогое, что есть в моей жизни. 

Ваш слуга, 

БВ Госвами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Харе Кришна! Дорогие ученики и благожелатели Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами!
Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны! Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

После письма, в котором Шрила Гуру Махарадж рассказал о своем состоянии и отходе от активных дел, у вайшнавов сжались от боли сердца и возникло много вопросов, прежде всего о состоянии Шрилы Гурудева и о том как можно ему помочь.
На самые часто задаваемые вопросы я попытался ответить в этом письме. Если какие-то ответы прозвучат слишком категорично, пожалуйста, простите, это отзвуки моих переживаний и желания хотя бы на какое-то время оградить духовного учителя от всех беспокойств. 

Как Шрила Гуру Махарадж себя чувствует?
Он очень сильно истощен физически и эмоционально. Но сейчас он живет на Говардхане, где напитывается атмосферой этого удивительного места. Он сам говорит, что это лучшее лечение и несмотря на сильную жару, планирует оставаться там.

Чем он занимается?
Шрила Гуру Махарадж полностью отстранился от внешних коммуникаций, почти не пользуется компьютером. Он очень серьезно погружается в молитву, читает книги Шрилы Прабхупады и ачарьев, общается со старшими преданными, ходит на парикрамы и служит обитателям Враджа.

Как можно помочь?
Никакой физической или финансовой помощи сейчас не требуется. Лучшее служение ему - стать частью его служения духовному учителю и Шриле Прабхупаде. То есть включиться в проекты, в которых принимал участие Шрила Гуру Махарадж, взять на себя какую-то дополнительную ответственность, помогать его ученикам, учиться сотрудничать, углублять свою духовную практику. Мы можем отблагодарить его за всё, служа миссии Шрилы Прабхупады.
Сейчас, как никогда раньше, становится ясно, что именно это и есть личное служение духовному учителю.

Когда он вернется к привычному режиму?
К тому режиму, в котором он жил последние годы - искренне верю, что никогда.
Не просто верю, но и буду способствовать тому, чтобы так и было. Пожалуйста, поверьте, на то есть весомые причины.

Что же будет со всеми его проектами?
Это вопрос ко всем нам. Шрила Гуру Махарадж рассчитывает, что его отход от вопросов менеджмента позволит вайшнавам взять на себя эту ответственность, и в какой-то момент он сможет вернуться в эти проекты, уже в естественной для себя роли, роли духовного наставника. Давайте вместе попробуем обеспечить ему такую возможность.

То есть он снимает с себя все административные полномочия?
Да, именно так. Уже много лет ученики и друзья просили его об этом. Кстати, и вопросы сбора пожертвований тоже теперь его никак не касаются. Уверен, что это долгожданная новость для всех, кто видел, насколько непросто Гуру Махараджу было заниматься этим.

В каких фестивалях и ретритах он примет участие?
Все летние программы пройдут без него, это уже точно. Что дальше - пока не ясно. Но важный момент: все заявленные мероприятия состоятся, хоть и без его участия, и он очень надеется, что преданные приедут на эти фестивали и ретриты, будут помогать их организаторам и таким образом, кроме всего прочего, выразят Шриле Гуру Махараджу свою поддержку.

А что с инициациями?
В ближайшее время Шрила Гурудев не станет давать посвящения. Он часто в своих лекциях объясняет, что отношения с духовным учителем не упираются в формальный процесс инициации, это отношения, которые нужно развивать, в первую очередь стараясь проникнуться настроением духовного учителя. И у нас для этого есть все необходимое. Размышляя о его наставлениях, мы можем еще более внимательно служуть вайшнавам, изучать философию, принимая ответственность за себя, своих близких и все наше общество. И в какой-то момент у вас наверняка появится возможность получить посвящение. Я обязательно сообщу вам, как только в этом вопросе появятся изменения.

Когда же мы его увидим?
Скорее всего через некоторое время Шрила Гуру Махарадж начнет давать лекции через интернет.
Самое главное для нас сейчас - сердцем почувствовать его состояние и не требовать слишком многого.

Как можно с ним связаться?
Если вопрос очень срочный - пишите на мой адрес (Deena.Caitanya.BVG@pamho.net), я постараюсь перенаправить вас к кому-то, кто сможет оперативно вам помочь. Если хотите просто сказать слова поддержки перешлите их на этот же адрес, и я передам их Шриле Гурудеву.

А что если у меня вопрос, который может решить только Махарадж?
В ближайшее время Шрила Гурудев не сможет решать их, простите. Позже будет определен список вопросов, по которым можно будет обращаться к Шриле Гуру Махараджу, он будет достаточно небольшим и полностью лежать в сфере духовной заботы.
Шрила Гурудев достаточно много времени и сил вкладывал в формирование системы наставничества. Пожалуйста, обращайтесь к своим наставникам, или просто к старшим вайшнавам. Также смиренная просьба к старшим ученикам активнее заботиться о начинающих, медитируя на наставления и настроение Шрилы Гуру Махараджа.

Какие у него планы на будущее?
В первую очередь - восстановиться. Сколько на это понадобится времени сейчас не понятно, но очевидно, что это произойдет не в короткие сроки.
Сам Шрила Гуру Махарадж хотел бы основное время посвящать духовной практике, заботе об учениках и написанию книг.

Как-то все неопределенно. Может, хоть что-то точно известно?
Шрила Гуру Махарадж по-настоящему любит нас всех и молится за наш духовный успех. Отношения с каждым из вас очень дороги ему, он об этом часто говорит.
Просто ему нужно время чтобы восстановиться. Постарайтесь понять это и принять возникшую ситуацию.

Если у вас есть вопросы на которые вы не увидили ответов - напишите Ачинтья Кришне дасу (adrian@adrian.ru). Однако, как вы понимаете, всех ответов у нас нет, и сейчас сложно строить четкие прогнозы.
Еще и еще раз примите, пожалуйста, мои нижайшие поклоны.

В служении вам, секретарь ЕС Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами, Дина-чайтанья дас

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Обращение на Мохини Экадаши 06.05.2017

Дорогие друзья, доброжелатели и ученики!
Пожалуйста, примите мои поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Я знаю, что вы волнуетесь за меня и ваше волнение болью отзывается в моем сердце. Меньше всего мне хотелось бы причинять сейчас кому бы то ни было беспокойства. Никакой необходимости слишком драматизировать ситуацию нет.
Годами копившийся стресс дал о себе знать. Уже в октябре я попросил об отпуске, и Шеша Прабху, возглавлявший Джи-би-си в прошлом году, предоставил мне отпуск. К сожалению, я не воспользовался этой возможностью в то время.
Весь ноябрь и декабрь я продолжал с прежней интенсивностью заниматься начатыми делами, хоть и в удаленном режиме. Я привык ставить нужды других людей, особенно вайшнавов, впереди своих желаний, и нисколько не жалею об этом, но, похоже, что сейчас пришло время пересмотреть приоритеты. События последнего времени, начиная с неожиданного ухода Радха-Дамодара Прабху, всегда бывшего рядом, и особенно сильное напряжение последних двух-трех месяцев привели к тому, что тонкое тело полностью истощилось, и единственным возможным решением было уединиться на Говардхане и отключиться от внешнего мира. Очевидно, что за всем этим стоит Кришна, и именно Его волю я пытаюсь сейчас понять.
Служение, связанное с менеджментом, финансами и разрешением конфликтов между вайшнавами всегда отнимало у меня слишком много сил. Совмещать две роли - административную и духовную - всегда очень трудно, потому что они требуют совсем разного отношения к людям. Я знаю многих лидеров нашего движения, которым это удается, но сам, к сожалению, не отношусь к их числу. При этом процессы переосмысления своей роли, начавшиеся в моем сознании, далеко не завершены. Мне нужно сейчас уединение и погружение в молитву, чтобы я мог яснее понять в своем сердце, чего именно Шри Кришна и Шрила Прабхупада хотят от меня и как я могу им лучше всего служить. При этом я стараюсь как можно больше общаться со старшими преданными, благо что современные средства коммуникации позволяют это - я хорошо понимаю, что именно через наставления старших вайшнавов я по-настоящему смогу понять желание Кришны.
Очевидно, что мне нужно будет многое поменять в своей жизни. Но при этом я никогда не собирался отказываться от служения Шриле Прабхупаде, созданному им обществу и вам всем - у меня в жизни нет ничего другого. Наоборот, мне хочется служить еще лучше. Я хочу гораздо больше времени уделять заботе об учениках, своей духовной практике, изучению книг Шрилы Прабхупады и ачарьев.
Все, что я делаю сейчас, я делаю для того, чтобы иметь возможность углубить наши отношения. Однако потребуется какое-то время, чтобы начавшиеся процессы в моем сердце, завершились и моя новая роль стала мне ясна. Я очень сожалею, что на какое-то время мое личное участие станет меньше. Я постоянно думаю, что я мог бы сделать сейчас, чтобы мое отсутствие ощущалось вами не так остро и чтобы этот перерыв в личном общении помог вам вырасти духовно и стать сильнее. И сейчас мне хотелось поделиться с вами идеей о том, как это можно было бы сделать.
Вчера из Враджа уехал Шрила Ниранджана Махарадж, который приезжал сюда, чтобы помочь мне понять волю Кришны. Еще раз на своем опыте я убедился в том, как важно рядом иметь духовного наставника и старшего друга, готового всегда прийти на помощь. Очень хочется верить, что культура наставничества, которую с такой энергией пытается утвердить сам Ниранджана Махарадж, поможет в этом. Мы провели в общении с ним несколько дней, и одно из самых важных его наставлений мне было погрузиться в книги Шрилы Прабхупады и таким образом почувствовать, что он хочет от меня сейчас. Книги Шрилы Прабхупады всегда были со мной. Живя в Коршнасе, я иногда редактировал переводы его книг по десять часов. Тем самым мне снова и снова приходилось погружаться в его слова, но в последнее время из-за множества обязанностей в моем изучении книг Шрилы Прабхупады не было четкой системы.
Все утро сегодня я думал о том, как лучшим образом исполнить это наставление Ниранджаны Махараджа, и мне пришло решение. Я решил изучать комментарии Шрилы Прабхупады к Шримад-Бхагаватам, взяв за основу логическую структуру "Бхагавата-сандарбхи" Шрилы Дживы Госвами. В Шат-сандарбхах Джива Госвами опирается на Шримад-Бхагаватам, но объясняет его не последовательно, а в соответствии с логически безупречной философией Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху - ачинтья-бхеда-абхеда-таттвой. При этом его собственные комментарии, как правило, очень краткие, и написаны они для людей, хорошо знающих санскрит и философию Веданты. Я подумал, что мне было бы очень полезно прочитать его фундаментальный труд именно сквозь призму наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады, написанных специально для нас с вами. Я также подумал, что мог бы делать краткие, не претендующие ни на что заметки и выписки и делиться ими с вами в виде блога. Не нужно думать, что это будет очередная сложная философская программа - просто таким образом все те, кто в этом нуждается, могли бы знать, о чем я сейчас размышляю и одновременно вместе изучать книги Шрилы Прабхупады и таким образом служить его наставлениям.
Человеческий ум так устроен, что любой недостаток информации восполняет домыслами, которые неизбежно обрастают всяческими небылицами. Я подумал, что сейчас это был бы самый лучший способ рассеять какую-то часть этих домыслов и одновременно поддерживать постоянную связь со всеми теми, с кем меня связывают настоящие отношения.
Сегодня Мохини Экадаши - самый подходящий день, чтобы больше времени посвящать изучению священных писаний, поэтому я постараюсь сделать первую запись уже сегодня.
Еще раз, спасибо большое за ваше служение и за вашу поддержку.

Пытающийся стать вашим слугой,
Б.В. Госвами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Не замыкайтесь в узкую секту

"Шрила Прабхупада создал движение, и верность этому движению – очень важный принцип любого человека, который хочет… отблагодарить Шрилу Прабхупаду за то, что он получил от него.
В этом движении у нас есть много преданных, которые также наставляют нас, есть другие духовные учителя. И, хотя сейчас вы получаете посвящение от вашего покорного слуги, в конечном счете, вы должны понимать, что ваша духовная жизнь в не меньшей степени зависит от наставлений всех остальных. Никогда не думайте, что только от своего духовного учителя я должен получить наставления. Ищите хороших наставлений от всех остальных.
Есть множество учеников Шрилы Прабхупады, других духовных учителей. Слушайте их и служите им, потому что они также существуют здесь, на земле, только для того, чтобы помочь вам в духовной практике.
Никогда не замыкайтесь в какую-то узкую секту, потому что мы все – последователи Шрилы Прабхупады, и все его последователи должны рассматриваться нами как наши духовные учителя.
Это наставление, которое мне хотелось дать дополнительно:
чтобы книги Шрилы Прабхупады всегда были в вашей жизни, 
чтобы вы всегда оставались верны делу Шрилы Прабхупады, выражая свою благодарность ему таким образом, служа ему, помогая другим преданным, делая этот замечательный храм, участвуя как-то во всём остальном, сотрудничая с преданными, 
чтобы вы воспринимали всех старших преданных и наставников этого движения наравне с тем, от кого вы получили сегодня дикшу и Святое Имя.
Чтобы вы служили всем остальным духовным учителям – Гопал Кришне Махараджу, Индрадьюмне Махараджу, Чайтанье Чандре Чарану Прабху и многим, многим другим, Джаяпатаке Махараджу, Радханатхе Махараджу, Ниранджане Махараджу, чтобы все эти духовные учителя были очень дороги вам и чтобы вы обязательно слушали их и слушались их."

Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами 
Отрывок из лекции на инициации

----------


## Махабхарата дас

О моей жизни у Говардхана.

20.05.2017

Меня попросили написать несколько слов о том, как протекает моя жизнь сейчас. Все самое главное – то, над чем я сейчас думаю, – в моих заметках о «Бхагават-сандарбхе» и медитациях на истории из жизни Шрилы Прабхупады. Не знаю, помогают ли они кому-то еще, но точно помогают мне. Сейчас закончена уже 10, очень длинная, глава «Бхагават-сандарбхи», и почти написана одна глава из продолжения «Уроков любви». Я благодарен, прежде всего, Ниранджане Махараджу за то, что он подтолкнул меня к этой работе. Я надеялся, что этого будет достаточно для всех, кто хочет знать, чем я живу, и беспокоится о моем состоянии. Мне очень важно сейчас побыть наедине с собой, а вернее, наедине с Кришной. Но еще важнее для меня – чувствовать, что те, кто так или иначе зависит от меня, спокойны и счастливы в своих попытках служить Кришне*. Поэтому я все же решил написать несколько слов о своей жизни.

Я живу сейчас в небольшом поселке поблизости от Анийора, деревни у склона Говардхана, названной так в память о ненасытности Кришны. Прямо здесь – невероятная удача! – проходила знаменитая говардхана-лила. Поэтому озеро, на берегу которого стоит Анийор, называется Санкаршана-кундой – Кришна, проявив Свой образ Санкаршаны, мгновенно втянул в Себя все, что приготовили Ему жители Враджа, и все равно остался голодным. Здесь легко думать о том, что Кришна в образе Говардхана готов принять всех и вся! Даже меня...

Вчера утром, около 7 часов, я вышел немного прогуляться, пока еще не так жарко, и поклониться Говардхану. Совсем рядом с внутренней парикрамной дорогой я увидел ватагу ребятишек. Они с громкими криками неслись прямо на меня, размахивая в воздухе палками и крикетными битами. Бежавший впереди всех, увидев меня, стал яростно жестикулировать. Я посмотрел туда, куда он показывал, и неожиданно всего в метре от себя увидел огромную змею – метра три длиной. Она была желто-коричневого цвета и почти сливалась с землей. Извиваясь с огромной скоростью, она ползла прямо по направлению к Говардхану. Я инстинктивно отпрянул, но ей не было до меня никакого дела – она спасалась от мальчишек и через считанные секунды скрылась в камнях и кустарниках у подножия Говардхана. Я подумал: «Надо же! Здесь даже змеи знают, к кому ползти за защитой!» Поистине, Говардхан дает прибежище всем.

Думая о недавнем прошлом, я понимаю, что в последние месяцы, когда напряжение, связанное с моим служением в Москве, достигло апогея, джапа, книги Шрилы Прабхупады, общение с преданными давали облегчение, нет, спасали меня, но периодически ощущение хронической усталости и безнадежности одолевало меня. В то время я очень ясно представил себе, что чувствовал Махараджа Сатьяврата на своем утлом суденышке посреди бушующего, бескрайнего океана. Нескончаемые потоки дождя, ураганные порывы ветра, никакого просвета впереди, гигантские волны, корабль бросает из стороны в сторону, как щепку... И сквозь все это – единственное утешение! – иногда пробивается голос Кришны: «Ничего не бойся!»

Сложное эмоциональное состояние последних месяцев отразилось на физическом – это было похоже на снежный ком: стало щемить сердце, снизился иммунитет, появились аллергические реакции. Поддерживать себя в форме становилось все сложнее, и я понял, что нужно что-то предпринять, а не продолжать просто по инерции делать то, что я всегда делаю, уповая на целительную силу времени. Так, по милости Кришны, я оказался здесь.

Уже здесь, анализируя свое состояние, я попытался проследить его причины. Этот опыт мне очень много дал, заставил задуматься над многим и на многое посмотреть по-новому, и я очень благодарен Кришне за этот урок.

Главная моя медитация сейчас – попытаться как можно яснее понять, чего хочет от меня Кришна и Шрила Прабхупада. Все это время я старался, как мог, служить. Что-то получалось, что-то – нет. При этом, под грузом множества ожиданий самых разных людей я иногда делал что-то, что не соответствовало моей природе. Это происходит незаметно под мысли о том, что это мой долг, но, когда доля таких действий достигает некой критической массы, из нашей жизни уходит спонтанность. А без спонтанности не может быть и речи о настоящей любви.

Два дня назад я разговаривал с Шачинанданой Махараджем. В своей обычной манере он дал мне очень важный совет: «Если Бог спросит тебя, почему ты не проповедовал так же широко, как Радханатха Свами, ты ответишь: ‘Потому что у меня нет для этого достаточного смирения и сострадания’. Если Бог спросит тебя, почему ты не заботился о людях, как мать Тереза из Калькутты, ты ответишь: ‘Потому что мне не дано ее щедрости’, но, если Бог спросит тебя: ‘Почему ты не сделал то, что должен был сделать Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами?’, то что ты ответишь Ему?»

Кришна дал нам какие-то дары, кому-то больше, кому-то меньше. Использовать их целиком в свободном служении Ему, ничего не присвоив себе, – наш единственный долг.

Впервые за много-много лет я не чувствую почти никакого внешнего давления, что очень важно для меня сейчас. Только сейчас немного начинаю понимать, что это значит – жить во времени, где нет прошлого и будущего, одно постоянно длящееся настоящее. Мое физическое состояние уже лучше, но эмоциональный фон еще не выровнялся. Я стараюсь работать над этим, строго соблюдая садхану.

Жизнь моя внешне протекает очень размеренно. Я встаю где-то между 4:00 и 4:30 утра. До 7:30 утра повторяюджапу, потом около получаса делаю какие-то упражнения, пранаяму, еще немного повторяю джапу, завтракаю и в 9 часов сажусь за книги и компьютер. Иногда я ловлю себя на мысли о том, как мне это нравится, как быстро летит отведенное для работы время и как не хочется останавливаться.

Примерно до 3:30 часов дня с небольшим перерывом на ранний обед я работаю, пишу, изучаю книги Шрилы Прабхупады, редактирую книгу Гуру Махараджа, потом я еще читаю джапу, а ближе к 5 часам вечера, когда нестерпимый дневной жар немного спадает, а воздух и земля перестают обжигать, я либо еду к какому-то озеру – Манаси-Ганге, Чандра-сароваре или Говинда-кунде, либо иду на парикраму вокруг половины Говардхана. В первые дни я обходил Говардхан почти каждый день, но после нескольких обходов ноги мои не выдержали, и я стал делать это реже.

Недавно я возобновил уроки хинди. Если раньше моего хинди хватало, главным образом, на то, чтобы объясняться с таксистами и рикшавалами, то сейчас я уже могу с грехом пополам общаться с садовниками, охранниками и садху. В основном ради этого, да еще для того, чтобы понимать лекции Радхи-Говинды Махараджа, я затеял когда-то учить хинди, и теперь он очень пригодился.

Недавно местный садовник, Аджай Кумар, обрадовавшись, что я понимаю хинди, прочел мне целую лекцию минут на 20 или больше о том, чем Равана отличался от Рамы и почему Рама в конце концов победил Равану: Равана гордился собой и своим могуществом, а Рама – нет. Надо было видеть, с каким восторгом он об этом говорил! Как никогда раньше, общение с простыми местными жителями важно сейчас для меня – я учусь у них непритворной простоте и доброте. Может быть, Бог даст, научусь когда-нибудь.

В те дни, когда я не иду напарикраму, по вечерам, уже в темноте, я где-то час или больше гуляю недалеко от Говардхана, дохожу до Анийора или до Говинда-кунды. Я дочитываю джапу, угощаю ребятишек местными ирисками, кормлю печеньем бродячих коров и собак или иногда разговариваю с садху, делающими дандават-парикраму вокруг Говардхана.

Недавно я забыл взять с собой на вечернюю прогулку конфеты. Один из моих постоянных клиентов – мальчик лет десяти, привыкший получать отступные, – долго не мог поверить, что у меня с собой ничего нет. Крепко вцепившись в мою руку, он шел, не переставая канючить: «Конфеты! Денежку! Печенье!» Мы проходили мимо маленьких лавок, и около каждой лавки у него появлялась новая, свежая идея: «Пепси!», «Чипсы!», «Спрайт!», «Сок!», «Мороженое!», «Шоколадку!» Я подумал:* «Вот так и мы, привыкнув получать отступные от Кришны, постоянно просим у Него чего-то. По большому счету, нам даже не так важно, что Он нам даст, лишь бы чего-то выпросить. Обусловленные души, мы слишком привыкли обставлять свои отношения с Кришной, гуру, старшими, да, по сути, со всеми остальными всевозможными условиями. Впрочем, есть одна существенная разница между нами и этим мальчиком. Он нисколько не обиделся, когда в конце концов понял, что ничего от меня не получит. А мы смертельно обижаемся на Бога, когда Он не исполняет наши фантазии. Мальчик просто играл, а мы-то ведь всерьез... Ладно, просим, уж хоть бы не обижались*, когда не дают...»

Я хорошо понимаю, что на самом деле приехал сюда из мира, где правят условия и условности, чтобы учиться безусловной любви, любви без тени обмана. И, слава Богу, здесь есть, у кого учиться. Вчера только я подошел к садху, делающему дандават-парикраму. Перед ним лежала огромная гора камней. Мне стало интересно, сколько раз он кланяется на одном месте. «Стовосемь?», – спросил я, показывая на гору. «Сто одиннадцать», – поправил он. Я удивился: «Почему?» Я лихорадочно пытался вспомнить мистическое значение цифры 111, но в голову ничего не приходило. Он спокойно ответил: «Один поклон гуру, 108 поклонов Гирираджу». «А еще два?», – снова удивился я. «На всякий случай, если вдруг пропущу!» Вот она, настоящая мистика. Он просто боится ненароком обмануть Гирираджа, чтобы быть до конца честным в своих отношениях с Богом...

Перед сном я полчаса или минут сорок читаю книги и повторяю какие-то молитвы. Каждый день стараюсь повторять «Шри Говардхана-васа-прартхана-дашаку»* Рагхунатхи даса Госвами:

нирупадхи карунена шри шачинанданена
твайи капати сатхо пи тват прийенарпито сми
ити кхалу мама йогйайогйатам там агрхнан
ниджа никата ниваса дехи говардхана твам

«О Говардхан! Беспричинно милостивый Шри Шачинандана, Чайтанья Махапрабху, отдал меня, обманщика и оскорбителя, Тебе. Поэтому, пожалуйста, не суди меня строго. Гожусь я или не гожусь, прими меня таким, какой я есть, и позволь мне жить рядом с Тобой».

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ГОСВАМИ МАХАРАДЖ - АНАЛИЗ СИТУАЦИИ

Сейчас сложилась очень опасная ситуация вокруг деятельности Госвами Махараджа.
Его критикуют со всех сторон.
Дело в том, что в 2013 году я и Ваниприя начали это делать первыми.
Было много потерь: Беговая, Сухарево, Динамо, Молжаниново - сплошные удары злонравной судьбы.
История Госвами Махараджа и Российского ИСККОН началась в 1995 году, когда он приехал из Швеции.
Те, кто еще застали радио КРИШНАЛОКА помнят живые эфиры с Госвами Махараджем. 
Они отличались удивительно глубокой философией, мощным интеллектом и потрясающей логикой..
В то время лидерами Московского ИСККОН были не ученые - брахманы, а те, кто держал власть, влияние и деньги в своих руках.
И когда Вадьянат проявился на их территории, он оказался для них костью в горле.
Он был естественным лидером, простым, кротким, смиренным, отдающим, а они были искусственными, жесткими, теми, кто узурпировал власть.
После кризиса 1998 года его опппоненты ушли, а будущий Госвами Махарадж остался во главе разбитой, обескровленной, обкраденной организации.
Он жил в маленькой - пятиметровой комнате на втором этаже..
У него там был крохотный столик и маленькая кровать.
Но мы все сплотились вокруг него.
Мы все привлеклись его чистотой, любовью, отзывчивостью, заботой, преданностью Прабхупаде.
Уже через несколько лет к нему пришли большая власть над людьми, деньги, известность, безусловное лидерство во всех направлениях.
Всё, что произошло потом вы знаете: начались бесконечные потери.
Но ИСККОН продолжал жить, набирать обороты и духовную силу.
Когда мы в очередной раз потеряли Молжаниново, деньги, были проиграны все суды, я начал проводить с Ваниприей внутренее финансовое расследование.
Мы объехали всех бывших бухгалтеров и нашли множество финансовых нарушений.
Я начал писать письма старшим преданным и в Центральный орган ИСККОН.
Произошел сильнейший скандал, приехали ученики Шрилы Прабхупады, комиссии по этому поводу.
Я очень сильно критиковал Госвами Махараджа за его деятельность.
Но в результате я ничего не добился, все мои попытки изменить ситуацию разбились о непреодолимые камни препятствий.
В сентябре 2013 года я ушел, прекратил свои попытки что-то изменить, кому-то что-то доказывать.
Я скрылся от людей, выключил телефон, предался Святому Имени и изучению Шримад Бхагаватам.
В сентябре 2014 года я сильно заболел, у меня лопнул мочевой пузырь, я был на грани смерти.
Никто не знал о моей болези, только один человек, который иногда ночевал у меня.
В феврале 2015 года я уже понимал, что шансов вырваться из лап смерти почти уже нет, но у меня было отчаянное желание закончить свой комментарий к Шримат Бхагаватам.
Это и давало силы как-то существовать.
Кризис произошел 15 апреля 2015 года, когда тело уже перестало реагировать на внешние раздражители и прекратило сопротивляться.
Я уже не мог читать мантру, не мог есть, ходить в туалет, духание постоянно прерывалось.
Антон Миронов помог мне написать письма моим родственникам, маме, Госвами Махараджу и отправил их.
Но Господь смилостивился надо мной, я каким-то чудом выжил, вырвался из пасти смерти.
Но самое удивительное, что Госвами Махарадж узнал о том, что со мной происходит, и на следующий день позвонил мне по скайпу.
Он плакал, говорил: "Сидханта, ты жив, я сейчас приеду к тебе."
Я ему доставил столько боли, столько проблем, столько страданий, а он позвонил мне сам и плакал глядя на меня.
Разве я смог бы сам так поступить?
Моя гордость никогда не позволила бы мне такое сделать.
Так может поступить только великая душа!
Кто из нас не совершает ошибки?
Только тот, кто ничего не делает.
Что эти шакалы, подобные Игорю Андропову могут, кроме оскорблений.
Ничего.
Их сердца пусты или наполнены завистью.
Люди верят именно Госвами Махараджу и ему несут деньги для Храма.
Кому из нас еще по силам это.
Храм уже купили, прекрасное здание, оно уже есть.
Очень скоро мы все там сможем общаться, служить, жертвовать, продолжать жить в Сознании Кришны.
У Госвами Махараджа еще долгая жизнь и это его далеко не последний храм, который он откроет.
Я очень хочу, чтобы все здравомыслящие преданные сделали выводы из данной ситуации.
Кришна нам просто так ничего не даст, нужно возложить наши сердца на Его Алтарь.
А у тебя, дорогой мой друг, Госвами Махарадж, я при всех прошу прощения, за ту боль которую я тебе причинил!

Сиддханта дас

P.S. Чтобы преданные знали, и не говорили потом, что не знали. Матаджи Ваниприя до сих пор не угомонилась. Как сказал один из старших преданных, она сейчас не в самом лучшем духовном статусе (мягко говоря). До сих пор ходит, подбивает преданных что-то подписывать против Госвами Махараджа. И говорит, что имеет благословение от своего гуру. Так вот, ее духовный учитеть, Гопал Кришна Махарадж сказал, что НИКАКИХ благословений по данному вопросу он ей не давал, и просил преданных передать ей, чтобы она остановилась.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Спасибо Вам огромное. Замечательные тексты. Получил много удовольствия! 





> Матаджи Ваниприя


Это тонко-материальная обида. Начинается все с сильной радости. Кончается - страхом. Уверен, что она образумится и попросит у Госвами Махараджа прощения. Прошу быть милостивыми  :buket:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Ananda Radhika dasi: ВОПРОС: Я слышала, что в общине Чоупати Радханатха Свами сказал об отношениях ученика и наставника, что ученик ни в коем случае не должен называть своего наставника шикша-гуру. В каком ключе должен ученик выстраивать отношения со своим наставником? Как наставник должен относиться к своему ученику?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Это несомненный факт, и у того есть очень серьёзная причина. По сути, наставник – это шикша-гуру. Само слово наставник – означает шикша-гуру. Там они, правда, называются «counsel», но «counsel» - это тоже, по сути дела, шикша-гуру. Он даёт counsel. Counsel – значит совет. Буквально, counselor – значит советник, или советчик. Шрила Гуру Махарадж установил этот принцип, и у этого есть очень серьёзная причина. Потому что в нашем сознании со словом «гуру» слишком многое связано. Если у нас появится некий шикша-гуру, находящийся рядом, то тенденция будет такая, что он будет, или может, заслонять в нашем сознании дикша-гуру. Либо произойдут ещё какие-то вещи, с точки зрения подопечного. С точки зрения наставника, это гораздо более безопасное состояние, если я пытаюсь помочь человеку сбоку, а не сверху. Быть другом – значит помогать по-дружески, то есть не рассчитывать на то, что любое моё слово будет принято на сто процентов и будет исполнено. Мол, если человек не исполняет, то он в майе, то он падёт, потому что он совершает апарадху. Друг советует особым образом. Друг не может приказывать человеку. Гуру может приказывать человеку, гуру иногда должен приказывать человеку. Друг не может приказывать, правильно? Если друг начнёт нам приказывать, мы скажем: «Зачем ты нам такой нужен?» Это некий раса-абхас, нарушение отношений, когда человек действует вопреки установившимся отношениям.

«Шримад-Бхагаватам» говорит, что делает друг. Слушайте, это очень важный момент. Когда нам кто-то приказывает, и мы исполняем приказ, и такого рода отношениям есть место между гуру и учеником, то наш разум не включается. Мы просто делаем, и это хорошо, потому что мы принимаем высший разум. Иногда наш разум даже может отключиться, чтобы мы смогли исполнить этот приказ. Отношения двух друзей только тогда отношения двух друзей, когда они включают друг у друга разум, когда они уважают свободу воли. Понимаете, да, в чём разница? Я уважаю свободу другого человека, я не приказываю ему, но в то же самое время, мне очень хочется ему помочь, и я помогаю ему найти всё это внутри. Эти отношения очень и очень важны. Говорится, что друг очень часто рассказывает своему другу притчи. И притчи – это что такое? Это какая-то вещь, которая позволяет посмотреть на ситуацию извне, увидеть свою собственную ситуацию через призму этой притчи, понять, каким образом мне действовать. Поэтому эти отношения старшего друга, где смешиваются вместе сакхья и ватсалья, они очень важны, потому что они помогают человеку включить разум, сохраняют его свободу воли. Если человек рассчитывает, или хочет какой-то дружбы, но при этом он всё время поучает, никакой дружбы не может быть. Правильно? Были у вас такие друзья, которые постоянно норовили вас поучать? Что вам хотелось? Убежать подальше от них. Правильно? Какой это друг, который постоянно только этим занимается?

Нужно очень хорошо понимать, в чём моя роль по отношению к подопечному. Я уже сказал, что роль наставника по отношению к подопечному не только и не столько сказать ему что-то, что он должен делать, сколько помочь ему самому понять, что он должен делать, разными способами: через священные писания, через какие-то рассказы о других людях, через вдохновение. Если человек начинает мнить себя гуру, если он начинает играть роль гуру, то он очень быстро может насовершать таких оскорблений, от которых он потом не оберётся. Я видел и, к сожалению, наблюдаю эту ситуацию, эту динамику, когда наставник пытается, чтобы его подопечные предались ему: «Предайтесь мне, вы должны предаться, ваш дикша-гуру далеко», «От кого вы всё получаете?», «Вы же всё получаете от того, кто рядом». Логично? Абсолютно логично. Какой вывод? Предаться надо и слушаться беспрекословно. Всякий раз, когда я вижу такую динамику, у меня сжимается сердце. Потому что, ещё раз, в духовной жизни мы помогаем человеку пробудить разум, пробудить свободу воли, пробудить осознанность. Отношения другого рода работают против этой цели.
   Екатеринбург 05.02.2015

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Вопрос: «Как подготовить себя к получению пранама-мантры?»

Я буквально два слова скажу по этому поводу.
Отношения учителя и ученика – это отношения. И отношения могут приносить нам благо. Отношения могут приносить нам вред какой-то, если они неправильно построены. Отношения могут быть бесполезными, такое тоже бывает. Чтобы правильно подготовить себя к получению пранама-мантры, человек должен внутри понять, что он может и хочет следовать наставлениям своего духовного учителя, что он готов это делать, и что, следуя наставления духовного учителя, он получает благо какое-то. Поэтому, чтобы подготовить себя к получению пранама-мантры, человек должен попробовать ради интереса следовать наставлениям духовного учителя. Разумеется, есть много каких-то общих наставлений, но есть конкретное наставление, которое можно начать выполнять.
Во-первых, человек должен понять, слушая лекции, что сердце его откликается на эти наставления; что ему хочется дальше слушать или узнавать эти наставления, и он должен попытаться применять что-то, пусть не все сразу. Наставлений много, иногда они очень разные, они даются для людей разного уровня, но надо попытаться следовать и постепенно-постепенно вводить в свою жизнь или делать свою жизнь, построенной на этих наставлениях. Тогда, собственно, возникнет эта синхронность в наших отношениях.
Мы привыкли считать себя независимыми. С самого раннего детства в нас развивается ощущение своей обособленности. И чем более взрослые мы, тем более крепкой становится эта оболочка наша. Она из многих вещей состоит: «Я сам знаю, что для меня лучше. Я знаю, как мне нужно жить. Я знаю, что мне нужно». Отношения с духовным учителем – это постепенный отказ от своей независимости, когда я понимаю, что в конце концов его наставления приносят мне благо. И я должен пытаться постепенно-постепенно отказываться от этого духа независимости, развивая свое доверие по отношению к духовному учителю.
Пранама – значит поклон. Человек, принося поклон, повторяет пранама-мантру, имея в виду, что он связан с Божествами через своего духовного учителя. И, в сущности, еще раз, это означает только мою способность или критерием того, что я действительно повторяю пранаму, является мое внутреннее доверие, понимание того, что мне нужны эти наставления, что я хочу строить жизнь в соответствии с этими наставлениями, и что в конце концов эти наставления приведут меня к Кришне.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Не просто читайте книги Шрилы Прабхупады, старайтесь обсуждать книги Шрилы Прабхупады с другими и старайтесь проповедовать. Шрила Прабхупада дал потрясающую формулу: пятнадцать минут чтения моих книг с мыслью о том, что мне нужно будет это рассказать эквивалентно двум часам простого чтения. 

Постоянно старайтесь улучшать свою садхану. Не довольствуйтесь тем, что у вас есть, если чувствуете, что что-то стало для вас простым и естественным старайтесь подумать, что еще можно сделать. Старайтесь сделать так, чтобы у ума было минимум возможностей делать выбор. Я проснулся, и я не выбираю прочитать джапу или пойти в интернет, ум, как правило, делает неправильный выбор. Праздный ум, выбирающий ум кузница дьявола.

Ставьте перед собой цели. Как только цель уходит, наша жизнь становится рутиной. Когда человек живет без цели, его жизнь механической становится.

Не смотрите слишком много новостей. Когда мы смотри мирские новости мы отождествляем себя с материей. Всевозможные сплетни этого мира возбуждают наш ум, и незаметно для себя мы лишимся нашего духовного разума. Все важные вещи вы и так узнаете.

Соблюдайте внешнюю чистоту, особенно, если вам тяжело контролировать чувства, соприкосновение с какими-то грязными вещами сводите к минимуму. Под чистотой подразумевается, прежде всего, чистота нашей пищи.

Никогда не оскорбляйте других. Чтобы доказать себе, что вы хорошие не оскорбляйте других, потому что обычно человек, оскорбляя других, хочет доказать себе, что у него есть достоинства. Наше достоинство не в том, чтобы оскорблять других, а в том, что мы занимаемся садханой и стремимся к Кришне. Если мы стремимся к Кришне, нет необходимости никого опускать.

Не отдавайте свое сердце материалистичным людям. Когда мы привязываемся к материалистичным людям? Когда мы хотим быть в чем-то на них похожи. Любое преклонение не перед вайшнавом укрепляет нашу обусловленность.

Всегда помогайте другим преданным, особенно своим духовным братьям. Если видите, что у кого-то что-то не так, если чувствуете, что можете помочь – помогите. Станьте духовными учителями. Шрила Прабхупада говорил с самого начала, что все мои духовные дочери и сыновья должны стать гуру, и под гуру имеется в виду, что все должны стать шикша гуру, все должны помогать друг другу, это указание нашей парампары.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, ретрит в Джаганнатха Пури, 05.11.2014г.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Марина Цветаева говорит, что переезд – это всегда смерть. Человек меняет свой статус постоянно: атмосферу, привычное, отношения. Если человек живет со своими связями, живет привычной жизнью, то потом ему нужно перестраиваться, менять все целиком. И это является причиной определенных мук, дискомфорта. И именно память об этом заставляет человека бояться смерти.

Я помню, меня в свое время поразила одна вещь. Я стоял в очереди, это было еще в наши славные советские времена. И очереди были длинными, и нужно было долго в них стоять. Я стоял в очереди, и сзади меня стояли два человека, мужчина и женщина. И они встретились и начали разговаривать друг с другом. Мужчина начал рассказывать о какой-то своей знакомой. Он говорил, что Марья Ивановна умерла и так неудачно умерла, новую квартиру купила, переехала, обставила ее и умерла – так неудачно...

На самом деле в этом вся суть жизнь человеческой. Мы пытаемся тут обустроиться, и вот только мы думаем: все хорошо, все хорошо, коврами все застелил, но тут так неудачно все получается, опять нужно куда-то идти, нужно что-то менять. В этом страх смерти. И человек, в сущности, почему не осознает себя вечной душой? Потому что сосредоточен на внешнем. Он не видит этого постоянства. Он не достучался до самого себя. Он не осознает себя вечной душой. Он только видит, что он постоянно скитается, все время. Поэтому у него есть страх смерти. Инстинктивное желание какого-то покоя, какого-то спокойствия и постоянства.

И это инстинктивное желание заставляет человека цепляться за материальное тело. Точно так же, как человек будет цепляться за привычные вещи. И объясняя это в «Йога-сутрах», Патанджали Муни говорит, что даже самые умные люди бояться смерти. Только редкий человек, редкая душа достигает состояния, когда она избавляется от страха смерти.

 Лекция по «Бхагавад-гите», 18.66, Израиль

----------


## Махабхарата дас

СПАСИБО И ПОЖАЛУЙСТА

Недавно я слушал одну лекцию, где один человек из Индии объяснял потрясающую вещь, которая открыла мне очень многое про нашу и индийскую культуры. Он говорит, что в индийской культуре нет «спасибо» и «пожалуйста». Хотя, казалось бы, для нас это некие основные формулы вежливости, детей учат этому с самого детства.

И долгое время я не мог понять, почему. Хотя есть похожие слова. Есть санскритское слово «дханьявадах», или на хинди «дханьявад», или «шукрия» в варианте мусульманском, но в традиционной культуре…

Он рассказывал: «У нас в семье если один член семьи скажет другому "спасибо", другой будет долго смеяться». Он объяснил эту поразительную вещь. Почему мы так часто употребляем эти слова? А попробуйте не употребить. Какая будет реакция другого человека? Сразу же обидится. Может виду не подать, но обидится наверняка. Почему?

Потому что есть это болезненное эго. И оно постоянно требует, требует, буквально настаивает на этой благодарности. И благодарность нужно сказать так, что уже точно ясно, что нам благодарны. «Спасибо! Спасибо! Спасибо! Спасибо! Вы слышали!?» — «Пожалуйста! Пожалуйста!» Но если реальная благодарность есть, то о ней говорить не надо, она и так ясна без слов...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:

Как развивать дружеские отношения? Как может развиваться дружба? Любые отношения, это очень хорошо объясняет Бхакти Видья Пурна Махарадж, всегда основаны на чувстве долга.

Если мои отношения строятся просто на каких-то сентиментах, если мои отношения с другим человеком строятся на какой-то приязни или то, что нам вместе время хорошо проводить, приятно болтать о чем-то, то тогда эти отношения очень легко потерять.

Если наоборот, в основу отношений положить дхарму, положить отношение, что я должен дружить с преданными, должен любить Кришну, должен проявлять сострадание к обычным живым существам, должен заботиться о своих близких и это сделать фундаментом, тогда с этого фундамента можно строить правильные отношения и они будут крепкими. То есть, в начале у меня должно быть понимание, что преданные это объект моей дружбы, независимо от того: хорошо он поет или нет, красивый он или нет, кто он, что он, почему он. Преданные – друзья мои! Чувство долга дает человеку возможность эти отношения сделать очень крепкими.

Я имел возможность наблюдать одну трансформацию, которая произошла в семье. Я эту семью очень близко знаю. Я знал их до того как они стали еще мужем и женой, когда муж достаточно близко со мной общался, подошел ко мне и попросил, чтобы я сделал гороскоп. Я запустил программу и она выдала семнадцати процентную совместимость. То есть совместимости там никакой не было. Это самая низкая совместимость, которую я когда-либо видел. Я ему сказал: « У вас там 17 процентов совместимости», он спросил: «Это хорошо?» «Это не очень хорошо. О серьезных отношениях можно говорить, когда совместимость 50 процентов и больше». Но, естественно, он гороскоп не для того делал, чтобы отменять свои планы, поэтому он со своей 17-процентной совместимостью поженились и очень скоро они стали жить как кошка с собакой. То есть даже кошка с собакой лучше живут, чем жили они. Это был какой-то ужас. И при этом, они периодически пытались меня посерединке ставить. Видимо потому что я гороскоп им составил в свое время. Они рвали меня на части. Не только меня – детей рвали на части. Один кричал: «Мой». Другой кричал: «Мой. Не отдам. Он портит». «Она меня не слушает». «Он меня терроризирует. Он меня убьет. У меня вообще никакого счастья нет духовного с ним. Он меня эксплуатирует. Я хочу духовно развиваться. Я хочу служить гуру, а он мне мешает». А он говорил: «Она негодяйка..». Чего только я не наслушался. Я проводил долгие часы в разговорах с одним и с другим. Проливал горькие слезы над их детьми, которых они разрывали между собой. В какой-то момент, это случилось щелчком, после нескольких лет, когда они разбегались, расходились, разъезжались, жили у мамы, у папы, у дедушки, у бабушки и еще где-то, прятались друг от друга, подавали друг на друга в милицию, в суд, уголовный розыск и еще куда-то. После долгих перипетий, в какой-то момент, они переговорили со свом духовным учителем, вышли оба в слезах после разговора с ним. Он сказал одну простую вещь: «Пожалуйста, не пытайтесь менять друг друга, не пытайтесь и не ожидайте, что другой человек должен быть таким каким вам хочется. Он не будет таким. Просто попытайтесь поставить в центр своих отношений долг, то что вы должны. Ты должна ему, он должен тебе. Не ждите чего-то от него, а старайтесь дать что-то. Каждый!»

С тех пор произошло чудо! Я уверен, что такого чуда вообще никогда не бывает. Их как подменили. Они там воркуют друг с другом. Дети бегают счастливые. Они любят друг друга и ценят друг друга. Просто поменялось отношение. До этого они ругались как кошка с собакой, потому что каждый чего-то требовал от другого, чего-то ждал от другого, не получал чего-то от другого и каждый пытался переделать друг друга. Они оба сильные натуры, была борьба за главенство. Но не тут то было.

И вдруг произошло это чудо! Просто потому что в отношениях между собой, которые были к тому времени уже основательно испорчены, они стали строить на совсем другом фундаменте – на фундаменте долга. «Я должен. И у меня нет никакого выхода. Я должен! И я не пытаюсь поменять человека, не пытаюсь его приспособить под себя, наоборот, я даю то, что у меня есть и не жду от него чего-то еще. А он дает, то, что у него есть и не ждет от меня чего-то, что я не могу дать».

Наши отношения портятся, потому что мы ожидаем чего-то, чего другой человек не может дать, потому что мы вообразили там чего-то о нем или еще что-то. Но если мы поймем одну простую вещь, что во-первых преданные редкие люди, во-вторых, мне нужно просто строить с ними дружеские отношения, я должен любить их, я должен им давать и при этом я не должен ожидать, что они будут какими-то какие они сейчас не есть, потому что процесс перемены долгий. Если мы так начнем строить отношения, то отношения будут выстраиваться, при чем очень близкие и тесные. Не нужно бояться вот этого понимания долга. Некоторые люди думают, что на основании долга невозможно построить близости. Только на основании долга можно построить близость. Если нет этого долга, понимания того, что у меня есть долг.

Точно также в отношениях с духовным учителем. Иногда спрашивают: «Почему у меня не складываются отношения с духовным учителем? Почему я не чувствую близости?» По очень простой причине. Потому что я не поставил во главу вот это вот, то, что я должен, то, что у меня должны быть отношения с ним. Это очень важно, чтобы эти отношения были. и долг означает, что я делаю что-то в этих отношениях. Не просто сижу, а что-то делаю для него. Если у меня есть долг и понимание того, что я делаю что-то для человека, то тогда у меня с ним глубокая, тесная, неразрывная связь, которая будет мне приносить огромное удовлетворение в этой жизни. Это относится ко всем нашим отношениям. К отношениям с духовным учителем, к отношениям мужа и жены, к отношениям к детям и к отношениям между преданными.
(Киев. БГ. 9.12)

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Бхакти Вигьяна Махарадж на даршане у Винода Бабы, на Варшане.

Я говорил о том, что отношения между учителем и учеником должны быть реальными. Что это значит? Это значит, что ученик должен стремиться к совершенству, а учитель должен помогать ему стремиться к совершенству. Каким образом? Ругая его. И ученик должен позволить ему это делать. Иначе говоря, учитель — это такой человек, которому мы должны очень многое позволить. Если у нас нет близких отношений, отношений доверия, то учитель не будет этого делать. Я знаю очень многих учителей, которые видят, как их ученики делают глупости, и ничего им не говорят. По очень простой и очень глубокой причине:
лучше, если ученик будет делать глупости сам по себе, чем продолжать их делать, услышав запрет духовного учителя. Потому что последствия для него будут гораздо более тяжелыми. Это значит, что помимо самой глупости, которую делает ученик, он совершает еще одну глупость — разрывает свои отношения с
духовным учителем. Он совершает оскорбление духовного учителя, тем самым нарушая эти отношения.
Чтобы отношения дали какой-то результат, они должны быть близкими; духовный учитель должен понимать, что человек в ответ на выговор не обидится и не отвергнет его. Все готовы принимать духовного учителя, пока он улыбается. Поэтому в основном духовные учителя улыбаются. Но на самом деле это еще не сварупа-лакшана (яркий признак) духовного учителя. Я вижу, что все предпочитают ставить на алтарь фотографию улыбающегося духовного учителя. Но настоящая милость духовного учителя заключается в том, что он говорит человеку правду. В большинстве случаев он готов сказать правду. Но при этом он часто не делает этого по той простой причине, что ученик не готов услышать эту правду. Если отношений нет, то нет ничего

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Вопрос:
"Накопилось огромное (как мне кажется) количество вопросов о сознании Кришны, но мешает одно обстоятельство для того, чтобы начать их задавать и увеличить свою веру в это учение, а именно: расхождение «Шримад Бхагаватам» с данными современной науки в элементарных с точки зрения последней вопросах. ??Перечислю лишь некоторые: в 5-ой песни Ш.Б. пишется, что Луна дальше от Земли, чем Солнце в 2 раза, что звезды на небе расположены между Луной и Венерой; в 3-й песни написано, что мы можем увидеть шесть мельчайших частиц (атомов), сцепленных вместе, в свете, пробивающемся сквозь щель в дверном проеме (тогда как на самом деле мы не видим даже микробов, состоящих из множества молекул и атомов); олицетворение дхармы в 1-й песни – бык на одной ноге (как он мог ходить?); Шрила Прабхупада упоминает в 10 песни источник, в котором говорится, что у одного царя было несколько квадрильонов
(10 в 15 степени) телохранителей (они даже не уместились бы на поверхности земного шара); в 1-й песни – высота Гималаев – 80 тысяч миль (тогда как по современным данным около 8 км.) и т.д. В «Бхагавад Гите» есть только один момент, по которому есть очевидное расхождение с современной наукой: Кришна говорит о Луне как о накшатре (звезде), из чего Шрила Прабхупада делает вывод, что звезды как и Луна светят отраженным от Солнца светом. Если Вы проясните хотя бы упомянутые моменты относительно звезд, планет и Гималаев, буду благодарен."

Ответ Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махараджа:

Дорогой Дмитрий, я так долго не отвечал на ваш вопрос потому, что думал, как же лучше на него ответить. Разумеется, в запасе у меня уже было несколько готовых формул, ибо кому из проповедников в Обществе сознания Кришны не приходилось отвечать на вопрос: что это значит, что Луна находится дальше Солнца? Но не хотелось просто отмахиваться от этого серьезного вопроса стандартными ответами. Поэтому я попытаюсь провести несколько более глубокий анализ поставленной вами проблемы. Самое простое было бы ответить на ваш вопрос примерно так:
«Большая часть ваших вопросов связана просто с языком. Говоря о звездах, расстояниях или атомах, «Бхагаватам» часто имеет в виду совсем не то же самое, что современная наука. Др. Томпсон (Садапута Даса) посвятил много лет изучению пятой песни «Шримад- Бхагаватам» и по результатам своих исследований написал две книги, в которых он разрешает многие из этих парадоксов, объяснив, каким образом эти данные можно сопоставить с представлениями современной науки. Например, что касается расстояний, то
когда в «Бхагаватам» говорится о «Земле», имеется в виду плоскость Бху-мандалы (плоскость эклиптики), а не планета Земля как таковая. Расстояние, например, от Луны до этой плоскости измеряется опусканием перпендикуляра от максимально удаленной точки на ее орбите. В этом случае луна оказывается выше Солнца (так как угол наклона ее орбиты к этой плоскости больше, чем угол наклона орбиты солнца). Астрономам ведической древности были прекрасно известны расстояния до планет в нашем понимании (с поразительной точностью они приводятся в таких древних трактатах, как «Сурья-сиддханта» или «Сиддханта-широмани»).
Что касается звезд, накшатр, то единственная информация, которой располагают ученые, – это спектр их излучения. На основании этих скудных данных строятся всевозможные теории. Логика этих теорий такова: раз данные, которыми мы располагаем, объясняются в рамках данной теории, то, стало быть, теория верна. Проблема такой логики очевидна: поскольку данные крайне скудны, можно придумать миллионы различных объяснений конкретного спектра и подогнать под них любые имеющиеся факты.
 Относительно Гималаев можно сказать, что даже самому неграмотному человеку в древней Индии едва ли пришло бы в голову, что Гималаи простираются на высоту 80 тысяч миль – в конце концов многие из них хотя бы раз в своей жизни делали паломничество в Бадарикашрам, причем ходили туда пешком. Очевидно, что речь идет о Гималаях из высших, недоступных нам измерений. Точно так же, едва ли им было трудно прикинуть, сколько личных телохранителей царя Уграсены уместятся на земной поверхности. Что говорить о квадриллионах телохранителей Уграсены, на маленьком островке в Двараке едва
ли уместились бы 16 108 роскошных дворцов, а в одном дворце Кришны едва ли уместились бы миллионы Брахм, а на плечах у одного Брахмы едва ли уместились бы миллионы голов. Опять же очевидно, что речь идет о других измерениях и о совсем другой картине мира. (Если вы помните, в описанной сцене с аудиенцией Брахмы к Кришне наш Брахма получил возможность созерцать миллиарды Брахм из других вселенных, тогда как каждый из них полагал, что находится наедине с Кришной – каждый из них находился вместе с Кришной в своем собственном измерении, и только нашему Брахме на мгновение открылась бесконечная многомерность мира, в котором мы живем). Вселенная, описанная в «Бхагаватам», – это не убогая трехмерная Вселенная нашего с вами ограниченного опыта, а Вселенная, увиденная с другого уровня бытия и сознания, с другой точки отсчета».
Это, безусловно, какой-то ответ на поставленные вами вопросы, но сам этот ответ ставит многие другие вопросы: что это за точка отсчета, с которой описана Вселенная в «Бхагаватам»? почему именно эта точка отсчета принята в нем? откуда она взялась? что это за атомы, которые можно увидеть в луче света? и о каком времени идет речь в «Бхагаватам»? и проч., и проч. 
 Сам Шрила Прабхупада придавал всем этим вопросам очень большое значение и поручил ученым из Института Бхактиведанты тщательно изучить Пятую песнь «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и дать удовлетворяющие разум ответы на них. В 77 году он послал одного из своих учеников на поиски пандита, который мог бы дать ясное объяснение описаниям, содержащимся в Пятой песни. Ученик объехал всю Индию, в конце концов, привез с собой какого-то пандита из Рамануджа-сампрадаи, который выдавал себя за большого знатока космологии «Бхагаватам», но он оказался далеко не таким сведущим, как хотелось бы. В самые последние месяцы своего пребывания на земле Шрила Прабхупада снова и снова поднимал этот вопрос со своими учениками и просил их продолжать исследования и создать модель ведической вселенной в гигантском планетарии в Майяпуре.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Ученики устроили для Шрилы Прабхупады лекцию перед студентами Уппсальского университета. Одной из самых ревностно оберегаемых ценностей шведского общества является равноправие всех людей. Доведенное до абсурда, понятие всеобщего равенства пронизывает сознание всех шведов, и прежде всего – молодежи. Иллюзорные представления о несуществующем в реальности всеобщем равенстве – не что иное, как зависть, возведенная в ранг закона. Западное общество, некогда разделенное на сословия, дискредитировало идею классового деления, позволявшую одним эксплуатировать других. Но на смену изощренной философии эксплуатации пришла не менее абсурдная философия всеобщей зависти.
Как опытный аюрведический врач, который по пульсу ставит диагноз, Шрила Прабхупада своим безошибочным чутьем мгновенно поставил диагноз шведской болезни. Выступая перед студентами в Уппсале, он стал говорить о четырех классах людей в обществе варнашрамы. Названный Абхаем, он никогда не боялся подвергать сомнению предрассудки и разрушать иллюзии. «Брахманы – люди первого класса, кшатрии – люди второго класса, вайшьи принадлежат к третьему классу, а шудры- к четвертому», - уверенно объяснил он.
Как только он закончил, с места поднялся студент, сидевший в первом ряду, и с нескрываемым возмущением начал говорить: «А как насчет Вас? Вы, разумеется, причисляете себя к первому классу. Поэтому Ваши последователи должны подносить Вам цветы и усаживать Вас на трон, не так ли?» В аудитории зависла мертвая тишина. Студент высказал вслух то, что другие думали про себя.
После долгой паузы Шрила Прабхупада заговорил тихим голосом: «Нет-нет, я не человек первого класса. Сам я принадлежу к пятому сословию». Шрила Прабхупада немного помолчал и добавил: «Потому что я служу всем». В этот миг губы его задрожали, а на глаза навернулись слезы.

Комментарий от Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа: 
Я преклоняюсь перед твоей бескомпромиссностью и бесстрашием, Прабхупада. Я преклоняюсь пере твоей прямотой и простотой. Я преклоняюсь перед твоим разумом, позволявшим тебе выходить из самых трудных ситуаций. Но еще больше я преклоняюсь перед твоим смирением и состраданием. Если нужно, ты был готов смыть зависть с сердец тех, кто слушал тебя, своими слезами.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ГИРЛЯНДА ИЗ ЧЕРЕПОВ НА ШЕЕ У ШИВЫ

Однажды Шива и Парвати, его верная жена, беседовали друг с другом и Шива – наверняка многие из вас видели изображение Господа Шивы – он с гордостью носит у себя на шее гирлянду из черепов. Однажды Парвати, его невинная, целомудренная жена, задала ему вопрос: «А почему ты носишь такое странное украшение? Что это украшение должно означать?»
Слезы выступили на глазах у Шивы. Он посмотрел на свою жену и сказал: «Потому что я тебя люблю». Парвати очень удивилась такому ответу. Она сказала: «Каким образом украшение из черепов имеет отношение к твоей любви ко мне?» Шива сказал: «Потому что это твои черепа». Парвати очень удивилась этому ответу. Она сказала: «Объясни мне, пожалуйста, что это значит?» Шива сказал: «Потому что ты моя верная супруга, но тебе все время приходится умирать». Парвати, его жена, олицетворяет великую материальную природу и мы знаем, что материальная природа постоянно разрушается здесь. Но Парвати была очень разумной женщиной, воспитанной на рассказах о Кришне и на глубокой философии. Она сразу же смекнула, что это значит, что сам Шива не умирает.
Она спросила: «А ты-то почему не умираешь? Что сделало тебя бессмертным и почему мне приходится умирать?» Шива ответил на этот важный вопрос очень важным ответом. Он сказал: «Потому что ты слишком занята». Парвати была заинтригована еще больше, она спросила: «Что это значит?» Он говорит: «Потому что я услышал амриту». Амрита – это эликсир бессмертия или то, что делает человека бессмертным. «Эта амрита – это рассказы о Кришне, а ты слишком занята, у тебя слишком много дел и тебе некогда послушать о Кришне».
Мы знаем это, иногда люди ссылаются на то, что они слишком заняты, что у них слишком много дел, что им нужно успеть то, успеть это, успеть пятое, десятое и в суете своей они забывают о самом главном.

из лекции Госвами Махараджа

----------


## Махабхарата дас

СМЫСЛ КАРТИКА ВРАТЫ. 

Начинается самый замечательный месяц - Картика, и в этот месяц преданные поют «Дамодараштаку». В этот месяц преданные подносят лампаду или фитилёк, как символ любви, которая горит в нашем сердце.
Санкалпа - значит решимость. Обет всегда подразумевает определенное преодоление внутри или победу над собой, над своим капризным расплывчатым расхлестанным умом, который хочет делать только то, что ему хочется в данный момент. И когда человек дает какие-то обеты, настраивая себя на то, что он во что бы то ни стало эти обеты соблюдет в течение определенного периода времени, он постепенно учится овладевать своим умом, на самом деле именно эта победа является самой главной.
И в этот месяц самый лучший обет, который мы можем дать – это обет больше помнить о Кришне, больше времени посвящать непосредственному служению Ему, служению преданным.
Некоторые преданные читают вместо шестнадцати - тридцать два круга, или хотя бы двадцать кругов, или двадцать пять кругов. Некоторые преданные дают обет дополнительного служения или каких-то дополнительных молитв, защитных молитв, которые они произносят.
Каждый из нас может читать хотя бы один круг защитной мантры «Уграм вирам маха вишну джвалантам сарватом укхам нарасимхам бишанам бхадрам мритью мритьюм намам ягхам» - Я в великом почтении склоняюсь перед Господом Нарасимхадевом, который подобен Вишну и пылает гневом со всех сторон. Он велик, благоприятен, и Его боится сама смерть.
Каждый преданный может что-то сделать, и это будет нашим вкладом в общее дело. Если мы почувствуем, что все преданные так или иначе настроены на это, мы почувствуем очень большую настоящую силу. В Дхарма-шастрах говорится: санге шактих кало юге, что в Кали югу сила есть только, когда много людей собирается вместе.
Давайте не упустим этой замечательной возможности, которую представляет нам само время. Само время сейчас благоприятствует этому. Расположение планет и всё, так или иначе, помогает нам, если мы дадим обеты, сохранить эти обеты, и в конце концов одержать победу и получить силу или милость, в результате этого. Очень важно, чтобы мы действительно по-настоящему настроились на этот лад, потому что если мы настроимся, в этой настройке, помимо всего прочего, в самой по себе, находится или скрыта, таится, очень большая сила.
Правильный способ давать врату, или давать какой-то обет, делать санкалпу или настраивать себя – это брать воду в правую руку, несколько капелек, очистив предварительно правую руку, и произносить что-то мысленно или чуть-чуть вслух, шёпотом над этой водой. И после этого выливать эту воду перед Божествами.
Это символизирует как бы то, что мы делаем это непосредственно перед Самим Богом. Мы даём обет или обещание, настраивая себя, что, во что бы то ни стало, я сделаю это, я я добьюсь победы в этой битве, в конце концов победы над самим собой".

Лекция "День победы - Виджай дашами. Настройка на месяц Картика, обеты".

----------


## Paul

Где сейчас Махарадж? Когда он выйдет в "эфир"?

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Он еще на лечении в Индии. Периодически дает лекции для маленьких групп преданных. Смотрите в группах его учеников в соцсетях.

----------


## Paul

За все время было пару лекций только. Кто нибудь записывает эти лекции которые он дает для малых групп преданных? Что то тишина в тех сообществах... В vk например.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Секретари записывают. У Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа столько уже лекций, книг и семинаров, что, думаю, с трудом найдется пару человек, которые переслушали/перечитали их все. Что справедливо и про книги и лекции Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Paul

А почему секретари не выкладывают??

И еще лично у меня ощущения, что после переломного момента махарадж он как-то по другому проповедует. Как будто какое то переосмысление произошло... 

Вот и хочется нового Махараджа послушать!  :smilies:  С новыми мыслями!)
Хотя я могу ошибаться..

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> А почему секретари не выкладывают??


- Потому что для этого нужен хороший интернет, который в Индии трудно найти
- Потому что прежде чем выложить лекции их как правило нужно обработать в аудио или видео редакторе (а это долго), чтобы вышла качественная запись, а не просто вытащить из мыльницы.
- Потому что для этого нужно, чтобы у секретарей было достаточно много свободного времени на все это. А если вы знаете что такое быть секретарем, то это становится вообще сомнительно.
- И в конце концов даже не секретари выкладывают, даже записанное на мыльницу, даже найдя кое-какой интернет, но кто-то ищет эти записи не там, где их уже много лет выкладывают, а на форуме, где новости о Гуру Махарадже появляются не активно.

Оперативнее всего новая информация появляется в соцсетях.
Группа учеников в контакте: https://vk.com/bvgoswami 
Фэйсбук: https://www.facebook.com/groups/bvg108/ 
Хотите, чтобы все было - проявите инициативу. Я именно это и сделала 10 лет назад, когда взялась за эти группы.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ПИТАНИЕ

И еще несколько вещей, которые мне хотелось сегодня сказать, чтобы закрепить это и потом я объявлю о чем мы будем говорить в следующий раз. Мне хотелось ответить на часто встречающиеся вопросы, которые люди задают, касающиеся нашей конкретной диеты, чтобы мы тоже с вами знали ответы на них. 
Первый, самый часто распространенный аргумент против вегетарианства, когда мы говорим, что не нужно убивать животных, нам что говорят на это? – Вы тоже убиваете, вы тоже едите, капусту людям вдруг жалко становятся. Вдруг они вспоминают, что как же так?! – Вы же убиваете капусту! Или яблоко убиваете! Какой ответ на этот вопрос? Они говорят: „Это вы вашему Богу предлагаете, Он принимает, а наш Бог и мясо принимает”. Невозможно без насилия в этом мире, да. Шрила Прабхупада дал очень хороший, авторитетный ответ на этот вопрос, чисто не-сектантский. Он сказал: да, это факт – мы тоже убиваем, и что полностью без насилия невозможно обойтись в этом мире, но! – убийство убийству рознь. И он сказал: извините меня, вы едите животных, но вы же не едите детей человеческих, правильно? Почему? На каком основании, по какому критерию? Разница в чем? Разница в уровне сознания. Вы же сами проводите различие и чем более высоко организовано существо, чем выше уровень сознания, тем тяжелее грех лишения жизни, причинение убийства или мучений, тем в большей степени живое существо может испытывать эту боль и тем тяжелее последствия этого всего для нас. Поэтому в соответствии с этим принципом естественно, что сознание, которое находится в растениях, гораздо ниже, чем сознание в животных и последствия далеко не такие печальные. 
Другой часто встречающийся аргумент – это почему нельзя есть яйца? Встречали такой аргумент? Ну ладно, хорошо, не нужно убивать, но яйца-то? Они почти что как яблоки (смех). Диетические ... Чем они отличаются? „Яйцо диетическое” (смех) Я помню, я был на польском туре Шрилы Индрадьюмны Махараджа во время Вудстока и там собрались хиппи, наркоманы, я что-то говорил о вегетарианстве и один из них по-польски спросил: „А для чего-то не можно ещь яйко?” Это единственная польская фраза, которую я понял. Факт – яйца не содержат зародышей ... Ну, во-первых, вы не знаете какие содержат, какие не содержат, может они даже содержат, но дело не в этом, дело в том, что это все равно не чистая пища, это все равно вещь, из которой появляется мясо. Это, может быть не мясо само по себе, но оно не чистое и Кришна говорит тут дальше, что пища в тамасе - это нечистая, оскверненная пища. И даже с точки зрения обычной диеты это очень вредная вещь. В ней самый высокий уровень холестерина, они практически не перевариваются, не усваиваются эти белки. То есть, зачем нужно это есть? 
Дальше: почему нельзя есть грибы? Некоторые преданные даже говорят, что Шрила Прабхупада разрешал есть грибы. Почему нельзя есть грибы? Ну да, потому что есть автотрофы , а есть гетеротрофы . Растения относятся к автотрофам, а животные и грибы к гетеротрофам. Автотрофы – это живые существа, которые зависят от солнца и производят все питательные веществат от солнца, а животные и грибы вынуждены питаться чем-то. Т.е. они питаются продуктами жизнедеятельности других. Растения чистые, потому что им не нужно питаться продуктами чьей-то жизнедеятельности – солнце, воздух, немного минералов из почвы и этого достаточно, чтобы они производили все необходимое. Но животные - это уже как-бы пища в квадрате, т. е. это пища, которая появляется в результате того, что они съели что-то другое. И грибы относятся к той же самой категории, они питаются продуктами распада или в сущности изпражнениями растений или животных. И те, кто любит шампиньоны, могу открыть вам секрет – они растут на человеческих изпражнениях, ну, или на куриных, в лучшем случае. Грибы, с точки зрения их метаболизма – все равно, что животные, они не растения, в сущности. Они растут в темноте. 
Ну, и наконец, почему нельзя есть лук и чеснок? Ну ладно, мясо нельзя есть, ну яйца нельзя есть, ну ладно, грибы нельзя есть, но лук и чеснок-то почему нельзя есть, в конце концов? В „Законах Ману”, я сейчас сошлюсь на одну из дхарма-шастр, почему это нельзя есть. Там есть целая история о том, как лук и чеснок произошли из крови демона Раху. Когда его перерубил диск Господа Вишну, то капельки крови упали на землю и демон Раху уже отведал нектара или амриты, поэтому лук и чеснок имеют целебные свойства. Многие люди говорят: „Ну как же так, они же целебные, они же полезные? Чеснок все шесть или пять вкусов имеет, он же полезный...” В „Законах Ману” говорится, что человек никогда, ни при каких обстоятельствах не должен есть шесть вещей и лук и чеснок попали в эти шесть вещей: это лук, чеснок, грибы, лук порей (или зеленый лук), а также свинина и петушатина. Т.е. лук и чеснок находятся на уровне свинины с точки зрения Ману. Там еще говорится, что если чеснок только дотронулся до какой-то пищи, пища уже оскверненная, ее уже нельзя есть, если просто головочка чеснока рядом лежит – такую он сильную демоническую энергию излучает. Это некие виды жизни, которые вобрали в себя определенную демоническую энергию, саккумулировали ее там. И да, людям нравится эта демоническая энергия, которую они употребляют, но лук и чеснок нельзя есть, потому что они в высшей степени дурно влияют на сознание человеку, они внушают ему демонические качества. 
И наконец последний, классический аргумент всех противников вегетарианства какой? – Незаменимые аминокислоты. И никто не знает что такое незаменимые аминокислоты, но все знают, что нужно есть мясо. Это якобы аминокислоты, которые не производятся сами в человеческом теле и должны поступать извне: аргигин, валин, естидин, изолейцин, лейцин, лизин и метеонин, а также трионин и триптофан. Если слишком сильно напрягусь, наверное смогу написать формулы нескольких из них. Но суть в том, что они все содержатся в вегетарианской пище: в молоке в очень больших количествах, в злаках, в бобовых. Основные это две – метеонин и лизин. Метеонин содержится в бобовых, а лизин содержится в пшенице и в орехах. Это две основные незаменимые аминокислоты, о которых можно говорить. Иначе говоря, это все глупость, ерунда, и надо быть вегетарианцем для начала, а постепенно нужно стать прасадерианцем и понимать насколько важно зависеть от Кришны в своем питании.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.



----------


## Махабхарата дас

Я хотел бы задать очень важное определение общению. Мы все время говорим: «общение, общение, общение». И у нас есть много разных представлений, о том, что такое общение. Но попытайтесь определить суть общения. В чем суть общения? Для чего мы общаемся? В чем смысл этого общения?
Счастье, возвышать сознание, взаимообогащение, послушать другого, энтузиазм, обмен любовью, совместное служение. Все правильно, все определения правильные, они все отражают какую-то суть этого процесса. Иначе говоря, когда мы говорим о взаимном обогащении, о возвышении друг друга, об обмене любовью, в конечном счете, мы говорим об одной важной вещи, которую мне бы хотелось подчеркнуть для нашего обсуждения. Мы говорим о влиянии друг на друга, правильно?

Общение означает влияние. 
Если мы общаемся, и никакого влияния нет, будем мы общаться? Нет. В конце концов, мы почувствуем полную бессмысленность этого, правильно? Мы либо хотим получить что-то от человека, то есть попасть под его влияние, измениться под его влиянием, либо мы хотим, чтобы кто-то под нашим влиянием изменился, либо мы хотим, чтобы мы оба влияли друг на друга. Это общение с кем? С равными, старшими и младшими. Это другая формулировка той же самой знаменитой триады наших общений.

Три вида общения. И когда мы общаемся со старшими, что мы хотим от этого общения? Хотим мы просто оставаться теми же, кем были? Мы хотим измениться благодаря их влиянию. Когда мы общаемся с младшими, будем мы довольны, что общаемся, а им хоть кол на голове теши? Ничего не происходит с ними. И когда мы общаемся друг с другом тоже можно естественно на равных общаться, так что ничего не будет происходить, когда люди просто общаются, потому что хорошо, они развлекаются друг с другом, но, в конце концов, это общение без влияния будет очень поверхностным и будет разочаровывать нас.

И, в сущности, речь идет о любом общении, общение значит влияние, и это может быть общение мужа с женой, оно будет иметь смысл, когда у них будет какое-то влияние, взаимопроникновение, взаимообогащение, как сказал Виджай Говиндаджи: «взаимовоодушевление». Общение с детьми. Смысл общения с детьми? В том, чтобы, так или иначе, дать им что-то, что есть у нас, какую-то свою правоту сообщить, им правду свою дать. Общение с подопечными, общение с сослуживцами, общение с друзьями, общение с преданными. Смысл его один. И мне этот момент хотелось подчеркнуть почему? Потому что мы будем говорить на семинаре о механизмах влияния, об инструментах влияния.

Общение бывает неуспешным, когда мы не знаем, как повлиять на другого человека, хотим повлиять на другого человека и не можем это сделать. Или пользуемся какими-то неправильными неадекватными методами, в результате мы получаем боль и разочарование. У кого из вас была такая ситуация, когда вы хотите дать что-то человеку, повлиять на него, а он не принимает этого от вас? Мы хотим, мы исполнены самых лучших намерений, а в результате этого он отворачивается, плюет нам в душу, в сердце, и мы испытываем боль. Я хотел что-то дать, понятно, виноват он, ясное дело, неблагодарный. Но часто, вернее, более продуктивно для нас будет понять: «А, может быть, я что-то неправильно делаю? Может быть, я совсем не теми методами пытаюсь на него воздействовать и хочу помочь ему, но не знаю, как помочь, не понимаю, что значит – помогать по-настоящему». Иначе говоря, если мы не знаем, как это делать, то нас постигнет очень большое разочарование в этом общении, боль, если мы хотим как-то повлиять, но не можем. Люди остаются сами по себе.

Иногда такое бывает в браке, люди живут долго-долго, и, в конце концов, они полностью утрачивают влияние друг на друга, и два абсолютно чужих человека живут рядом. Ничего не связывает их. Потому что связь, значит – возможность влиять на другого человека. Помогать ему и получать что-то от него. Помните, была эта картина знаменитая: «Доживем до понедельника»? Там учительница литературы свое разочарование высказывает: «я им говорю – не ложите, а они все ложат и ложат», дальше уже не помню что, но сама эмоция напомнилась. Это разочарование человека, который хочет что-то дать, но не принимают это. И, соответственно, та же самая динамика с нашими подопечными, людьми, которым мы пытаемся помочь в сознании Кришны.

Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Умань, 2012

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ЗАВИСТЬ

Что такое зависть? Это ощущение неполноты, ощущение того, что мне не хватит чего-то. В материальном мире мы запрограммированы на это. Материальное сознание – это понимание того, что здесь все ограничено. Если у кого-то больше, то это значит, что у меня меньше. Из-за ограниченности нашего сознания и непонимания того, что мир безграничен и здесь всем всего хватит, у человека возникает представление, что если кому-то достался большой кусок пирога, то мне достанется меньше. И люди постоянно делят этот пирог и отталкивают друг друга, пытаются дорваться до пирога. Другое описание зависти – это ощущение дефицита, нехватки.
Материальные ресурсы ограничены, но на самом-то деле людям что нужно? Любовь нужна. А любовь, она по определению безгранична. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху говорит об этом: «Анандамбудхи-вардханам прати-падам пурнамритасваданам» (Шри Шикшаштака 1).

Любовь Кришны увеличивается постоянно, бесконечно растет, и ее хватит на всех с избытком. Когда у человека есть ощущение нехватки, то он будет завидовать, сражаться. Когда человек соприкоснулся с этой любовью, у него будет ощущение избытка. Люди, которые живут с ощущением дефицита, – это жадные люди. Жадность, она на чем основана? На том, что не хватит, мне мало! Зависть всегда параллельно идет, она – проявление чувства незащищенности. Когда человек не завидует, когда у человека избыток всего, он одновременно с этим чувствует защищенным себя. Этот страх и уязвимость наша – проявление нашей эмоции отделенности от Бога. Нашей оторванности, заброшенности здесь. Естественно, когда человек соединяется с Богом, зависть у него уходит.

Есть всего-навсего два вида отношений в этом мире. Отношения, которые строятся на тех или иных формах зависти, соперничества, как бы они ни назывались, даже если они называются привязанностью. Это отношения эксплуатации. И есть отношения настоящей любви, основанные на любви. В материальном мире очень часто тонкая эксплуатация маскируется под любовь. И даже в течение какого-то времени людям удается сохранять это ощущение. Есть любовь, и есть эксплуатация. Пока есть зависть друг к другу, то это будет эксплуатация, как бы она ни проявлялась. Когда зависть уходит, проявляется любовь. Эти две вещи прямо противоположны друг другу. Если есть какой-то антоним любви – это зависть. Иногда антонимом любви считают ненависть, но ненависть – это, скажем так, частный случай зависти. Частное крайнее проявление зависти. Противоположностью любви, в соответствии со «Шримад-Бхагаватам», является зависть и соперничество друг с другом.

© Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

О ВКУСАХ НЕ СПОРЯТ?

Однажды Шрила Прабхупада сказал cвоему слуге, что для пищеварения лучше всего готовить пищу самому. — «Почему?» — поинтересовался слуга, готовивший ему. «Потому что для пищеварения очень важно, чтобы пища нравилась, а когда сам готовишь, то, что бы ни приготовил, все кажется очень вкусным». Похоже, что Шрила Прабхупада с тактичностью, свойственной воспитанным людям, хотел сказать своему повару, что он не умеет готовить.
Но сам принцип любопытен. Действительно, что бы мы ни приготовили, кажется нам необыкновенно вкусным. Вкус этой пищи — это вкус того уникального сочетания гун, которое оскверняет наше сердце. А приправой к ней — гордость творца и создателя. Именно этот вкус нам ближе и роднее всего.
В котелке у нас на плечах тоже все время что-то варится. И, что бы там ни сварилось, кажется нам самым правильным и вкусным. Любая философия домашнего изготовления — самая питательная, поскольку она питает материально-оскверненный ум той пищей, которая ему больше всего по вкусу.
Избави нас Бог от доморощенных философов и их философий! Их философии оскверняют больше, чем чужие объедки. Нашей пищей должен быть маха-прасад великих святых, чья святость и чистота не подлежат сомнению. Потому что только остатки пищи с их тарелок и их слова могут поменять материально-оскверненный вкус нашего сердца.

© Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами "На берегу океана бхакти".

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Вопрос: Почему Кришна изначально был только у людей, живущих в Индии, чем провинились остальные? Карма так проявляется? Почему Кришна одет как принято в Индии, а не по-другому?

Е. С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Спасибо большое за этот вопрос, я тоже иногда задавал себе этот вопрос где-то на заре своей практики духовной науки. И ответ на этот вопрос формулирует Господь Брахма в своих молитвах творческой энергии, где он говорит:

твам бхакти-йога-парибхавита-хрит-сароджа
ассе шрутекшита-патхо нану натха пумсам
йад-йад-дхийа та уругайа вибхавайанти
тат-тад-вапух пранайасе сад-ануграхайа (Бхаг. 3.9.11)

Это стих, знаменитый стих из «Шримад-Бхагаватам», где формулируется принцип или закон проявления Бога. Бог проявляет себя так, и в той форме, в какой человек хочет и готов Его увидеть йад-йад-дхийа, какова наша медитация тад-тад-вапух такую форму мы увидим перед собой. И Шрила Джива Госвами делает этот стих основным для понимания принципа, положенного в основу проявления Верховного Господа. Верховный Господь, Бхагаван, мы увидем Его в зависимости от нашего настроения, нашей медитации и так далее. Он проявится, когда сердце наше станет абсолютно чистым, хрид-сароджа оно станет таким же чистым как лотос.

И следующее очень важное условие твам бхакти-йога-парибхавита-хрид-сароджа ассе шрутекшита-патхо, когда мы слушаем о Кришне или о Боге шрутекшита мы пытаемся увидеть Его через слушание, через свои уши и сердце наше в результате этого пропитывается бхакти-йогой, твам бхакти-йога-парибхавита.

Само по себе это слово парибхавита очень важное слово, бхавита происходит от слова бхавана, бхавана это некий процесс пропитывания. Есть такой аюрведический процесс, когда мы пропитываем нечто. И собственно тут речь идёт об этом, когда сердце пропитывается рассказами о Кришне, в результате этого появляется некая постоянная медитация или дхрува анусмрити как говорит Рамануджа–ачарья постоянное и непрерывное памятование о Боге.

А Бог появляется перед нами в том виде, в каком мы медитируем на Него. Он может проявиться перед христианином, и Он естественно не будет выглядеть как Кришна, а будет находиться перед ним в том облике, в каком человек может и готов Его увидеть. Это один ответ на этот вопрос.

И собственно Кришна, изначально был у людей, живущих в Индии по очень простой причине, потому что они хотели Его увидеть, потому что они в большей степени были готовы к тому, чтобы соприкоснуться с Личностью Бога.

Что греха таить, Индия по-прежнему является духовной столицей мира или духовным центром мира. Первые путешественники Запада, которые приходили туда, даже один христианский миссионер, он говорил: «Теперь я понял, о каком рае говорится в Индии. В наших писаниях, Индия это тот самый рай, в который попадают праведные христиане». Оставим на его совести это утверждение, но, тем не менее, он говорил об этом, он говорил о том, что люди очень сильно благочестивы. Это желание увидеть Бога, соприкоснуться с Богом, служить Богу. Оно всегда было проявлено там сильнее, чем в какой либо другой стране мира.

Именно поэтому столько духовных писаний, учений, столько каких-то откровений пришло к людям Индии. Так что ничего особенного тут нет. Как, что хотели, то и получили. В других странах люди получают то, что было. Хотя, скажем так, мы можем видеть, какую сложную судьбу имели различные пророки или святые на западе. Практически большая часть из них умерла не своей смертью, насильственной. В то же самое время, если посмотреть на духовную историю Индии, то очень мало можно увидеть аналогичных случаев, святые всегда почитались индийскими людьми и к ним относились совсем по-другому. Так что, что-то в этом есть.

Что касается того, что, почему Кришна одет, как принято именно в Индии, а не по-другому. Ну, на это, во-первых, очень простой ответ. Я, честно говоря, за всю свою, не такую уж короткую историю посещения Индии, не видел ещё там не одного человека, который выглядел как Кришна. Все-таки, Кришна имеет цвет кожи шьям, цвет кожи грозового облака или грозовой тучи, как правило, таких людей там нет.

Начнём с этого, что Он не так уж и выглядит как обычные индусы. И все Его изображения, нужно понимать, что это некая дань условности. Но, даже в этих изображениях можно видеть, что у него нет неких специфических индийских черт, скорее это некий обобщённый идеал красоты, на который одинаково способны откликаться люди во всех странах, в Африке в Китае где угодно независимо от того как они выглядят сами.

Что касается одежды, то одежда, опять же та одежда, в которую одет Кришна, она абсолютно, универсальна. Это всего лишь навсего ткань, обёрнутая вокруг Его нижней и верхней частей Его тела и очевидно совершенно, что едва ли в духовном мире есть какие-то другие формы моды, другие костюмы, это просто некая естественная вещь. Тут нужно очень хорошо понимать, что скажем так, те атрибуты, с которыми обычно рисуют Кришну, это отражение изначальной культуры духовного мира. Мы можем видеть, что украшения везде, все люди любят украшения, все люди украшают своё тело драгоценными камнями. А одежда, это нечто, опять же естественное, и одежда Кришны она в высшей степени естественна, она не специфически индийская, скажем так. И именно этой естественностью все и хорошо то, что есть у нас, так что нельзя сказать, что он одет и выглядит именно как в Индии. Но опять же, ещё раз, если вы будете медитировать на Него в каком-то другом облике, то Он предстанет перед вами в том облике, в каком вы хотите Его увидеть, потому что все формы это мира есть нечто, иное, как некое проявление Кришны в том или ином виде.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Вопрос: Скажите, пожалуйста, у нас есть некие ученики, которые считают, что нужно повторять Святое Имя во время лекции. Например, по Бхакти-шастрам. Мне бы хотелось, чтобы они услышали эту запись. Скажите, как правильно к этому относиться? И правильно ли так поступать - повторять Святое Имя во время обучительного процесса?

Ответ Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами махараджа: Спросите преподавателя, что он думает по этому поводу. Если мы хотим погрузить своё сознание во что-то, а, в общем-то, мы должны хотеть погрузить своё сознание в Святое Имя и в процесс обучения, то не нужно одно с другим мешать. Если мы учимся, то нужно учиться. И это, к сожалению, природа рассеянного ума. Рассеянный ум не любит делать то, что он делает в данный момент, он всё время думает о чём-то другом. Причём неважно, о чём, потому что стоит ему начать делать то, о чём он только что думал, как он будет думать о чём-то другом сразу же. Поэтому если мы учимся, то нужно учиться. У людей есть это странное понимание - повторять мантру во время учёбы, учиться во время повторения мантры и так далее. Я видел это. Люди повторяют мантру и вдруг начинают что-то читать или изучать. Нет, надо изучать в одно время, а повторять мантру в другое время. Это беда рассеянного ума. Люди сейчас не могут ни на чём сосредоточиться. Даже когда они едят, они не могут сосредоточиться не еде. Им нужно телевизор смотреть, печатать на компьютере что-то, отвечать по телефону.
Прахлада Махарадж сравнивает состояние такого человека с несчастным мужем, у которого пять жён. Приходит домой, и каждая жена тянет его в свою сторону. Наши пять чувств имею такую особенность тянуть нас в свои стороны. Я очень хорошо помню сцену на улице одного из южных городов, когда некий человек шёл, он ел какие-то чипсы, курил, разговаривал по телефону, смотрел по сторонам на проходящих женщин и что-то еще он делал, уже не помню, по-моему, чесался ещё. Чтобы полный набор был всех радостей жизни.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ЧЕЛОВЕК ОБЛАДАЕТ СИЛОЙ ПОКА ОН НЕ ЛЖЁТ
ИЛИ СТОИТ ЛИ ДОВЕРЯТЬ ИНТУИЦИИ

Есть один очень интересный эпизод из Махабхараты, чтобы яснее понять, для чего нужен духовный учитель. Человеку, чтобы идти по духовному пути, нужна шабда. Мы знаем, что есть три вещи:
- шабда или шастры 
- гуру 
- садху
Для того, чтобы правильно идти по духовному пути, нам нужны именно эти три вещи. Без этих трех вещей мы наверняка собьемся с пути. Этот эпизод связан с тем, как Пандавы делили Драупади… Вы знаете все, наверняка, эту историю, когда Арджуна выиграл Драупади на сваямваре, и он счастливый пришел к Драупади, она отдала ему свое сердце.
В тот миг, когда она увидела Арджуну, она подумала: «Он должен стать моим мужем». Еще даже стрела не воткнулась в этот глаз несчастной рыбы на потолке, как Драупади уже подбежала к нему, одела на него гирлянду и сказала: «Он будет моим женихом». Арджуна взял ее, и она шла смиренно за ним и все это время, пока они возвращались в Экачакру из столицы Махараджа Друпады, в этот лес, глухую деревеньку в Экачакру, Драупади думала: «Он будет моим мужем». Арджуна думал: «Она будет моей женой»
Когда они подошли, Арджуна на радостях сказал: «Мама, – обращаясь к Кунти, – посмотри, что мы сегодня нашли, какую сегодня милостыню получили, что нам послал сегодня Бог».
И Кунти сказала: «Что бы ни послал вам сегодня Бог, поделите между собой поровну».
Когда Арджуна это услышал, у него ком встал в горле. Другие братья Пандавы, что греха таить, обрадовались (смех), потому что им тоже понравилась Драупади. Но в этот момент Кунти, услышав гробовое молчание, которое воцарилось за дверьми ее дома, выглянула и увидела эту немую сцену: Арджуна стоит, за ним красивая девушка, скромно потупившая глаза в пол, и улыбающихся четверо других братьев (смех).
Арджуна сказал: «Я имел в виду ее, мы ее сегодня принесли. Нам ее сегодня Бог прислал».
Кунти испугалась и сказала: «Я никогда в своей жизни не лгала, ни разу! Если я сейчас солгу, если то, что я сейчас скажу, не исполнится, то тень будет брошена на весь наш великий род. Весь наш великий род ослабеет».
Потому что человек обладает силой только до тех пор, пока он не лжет. Стоит ему только один раз солгать, он сразу же утрачивает силу, и чем больше он лжет, тем слабее и ничтожнее он становится.
Кунти страшно испугалась. Она обратилась с мольбой к Юдхиштхире: «Ты самый мудрый здесь, сделай так, чтобы я не совершила греха, и чтобы вы не совершили греха, но чтобы мои слова исполнились. Пожалуйста, найди какой-то выход из этого положения (потому что нельзя делить одну женщину на пятерых мужей, обычно так не бывает)».
Тогда они стали совещаться. Юдхиштхира немного задумался, потом они позвали Вьясадеву. Потом Махараджа Друпада узнал обо всем этом. Они были в некоторой растерянности и в особенности отец Драупади. Он стал говорить:
«Так не бывает, я не отдам свою дочку никуда! Как может быть у нее пять мужей?!»
Затем Друпада обратился к Вьясадеву: «Объясни, может ли так быть или нет?» Вьясадева сказал: «Пусть Юдхиштхира обьясняет, его попросили объяснять, пусть он и объясняет, как это может быть».
Юдхиштхира сказал очень интересную вещь: «А ничего особенного нет, ничего страшного нет, никакого греха тут не будет».
У него спросили: «А почему ты думаешь, что никакого греха не будет?» Юдхиштхира сказал: «Ну, просто мне сердце так подсказывает, мне интуиция так подсказывает. Так как я в жизни никогда не лгал, и так как мое сердце меня никогда не подводило и никогда меня не обманывало, то раз оно сейчас мне говорит, что ничего страшного в этом нет, то это правильно и никакого греха в этом нет. Я полностью доверяю своему сердцу».
Среди вас есть кто-то, кто доверяет полностью своему сердцу? Можем ли мы доверять своему сердцу и своей интуиции? – Нет. Махарадж Юдхиштхира имел право это делать, потому что был чист. Он никогда не лгал и он мог доверять своему сердцу. Так как человек никогда не лжет, он слышит, что ему Параматма говорит из сердца. Он находится в непосредственном союзе с Параматмой, он слышит эту речь, сама Параматма ведет его.
Но если этого нет, то, соответственно, мы не можем этим критерием пользоваться, и Махарадж Юдхиштхира понимал, что это не абсолютный критерий, что этот критерий мало кого убедит.
Друпада когда услышал это сказал: «Ну, мало ли, что тебе сердце подсказывает, мне сердце по-другому подсказывает. У тебя есть сердце, у меня есть сердце, почему я должен принимать, что твое сердце говорит, и не принимать то, что мое сердце говорит?»
Тогда Махарадж Юдхиштхира назвал три других причины:
- в Ведах говорится, что мы должны слушаться старших 
- мы должны исполнять их приказ 
- были Прачеты и Прачетов было десять, а жена у них была одна. У нас только пять, мы в два раза лучше, чем они. У Саптариши тоже была одна жена на семерых.
Т.е. он привел примеры из прошлого великих мудрецов, и это ссылка на садху. Он привел ссылку на шастры, что есть закон, если мать сказала, что ты должен делать это, ты должен исполнять это. И он обратился к Вьясадеве и сказал: «Вьясадев тут присутствует, спросите у него, что он скажет». И Вьясадев подтвердил.
Иначе говоря, если сердце наше чистое, то все то, что нам подсказывает наше сердце, не отличается от садху, гуру и шастр. До тех пор, пока у нас нет этого чистого сердца, нам нужно, в основном, слушать не наше сердце, а садху, гуру и шастры. Это ответ на вопрос: «Почему если Кришна слышит нас, то это реально, а когда мы слышим Кришну, то это шизофрения?» Это может быть не шизофрения, но это может быть не совсем верная информация. Потому что верную информацию мы получаем только в том случае, когда наше сердце становится полностью чистым. Наша интуиция должна быть подтверждена гуру, шастрами и садху. В этом смысл гуру.

Госвами Махарадж 
Семинар «Трансцендентный звук», лекция 3

----------


## Махабхарата дас

КТО КРУЧЕ ПАПЫ РИМСКОГО?

Парадоксальная вещь, касающаяся Кришны, которую нам очень важно понять – и об этом говорит Бхишмадев … В самом начале «Шримад-Бхагаватам» в Девятой главе Первой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» Бишмадев говорит о том, что Кришна, который может дать освобождение каждому, который может сделать каждого равным Себе, Его настоящее величие проявилось тогда, когда Он взял в руки кнут и стал стегать лошадей Арджуны и погонять их. Бишмадев, лежа на ложе из стрел, в самое последнее мгновение своей жизни вспоминает об этом и у него волосы встают дыбом от восторга от того, что Сам Бог стал конюхом Арджуны.

Конюх – это не очень почетная вещь. Даже сейчас быть шофером у кого-то не очень почетная вещь. Мне рассказали недавно анекдот о том, как папа римский приехал в Америку.

Папа Римский очень любит быструю езду, а в Европе очень большие ограничения на скорость и он давно мечтал, что он приедет в Америку и на одной из этих крутых американских машин поедет с огромной скоростью по крутому американскому шоссе. Они сели, вся свита позади, Папа Римский говорит шоферу: «Слушай, дай мне порулить. Шоссе свободное, машина крутая». Шофер удивился немного, но подумал: «Ну ладно, Папа Римский, ему можно». Они поменялись местами, Папа Римский сел, нажал на педали и – 200, 250, 300 км/ч.

Вдруг полиция, его останавливает, заглядывает полицейский. Полицейский католик. Он заглядывает в машину и у него отвисает челюсть. Он набирает телефон и своему начальнику говорит: «Слушай, я тут одного „VIP” остановил». «Какого „VIP”? Сенатора, что ли?» «Да нет, не сенатора, бери круче». «Куда же круче? Вицепрезидента?» Тишина. «Кого? Неужели президента?» «Круче!» «Так кого?!» «Не знаю кого, но у него шофером Папа Римский!»

Если Папа Римский становится чьим-то шофером, то можно представить себе какое положение занимает этот человек. Бхишмадев в экстазе любви в самое последнее мгновение своей жизни вспоминает эту картину: Кришна, который стал конюхом Арджуны, который взял в руки кнут и для него это доказательство величия Кришны. Для него величие Кришны не в том, что у Него много жен, что у Него много богатств, не то, что Он – царь царей, не то, что цари склоняют к Нему свои усыпанные бриллиантами короны, не в этом, а в том, что Кришна берет кнут и в том, что у Него все лицо покрыто пылью – пылью из-под копыт лошадей Арджуны – и он восхищается этой картине. Понять такого Бога очень сложно.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Если мы хотим отношений настоящих - мы должны идти до конца. Мы должны доверять до конца. Если мы вступили в отношения, то мы должны идти до самого конца. Испытания будут.

Никакие отношения без испытаний не имеют цены. Нам нужно так или иначе, несмотря на какую-то боль или недоразумения, которые могут случаться в наших отношениях, идти до самого последнего конца, для того, чтобы действительно заслужить то, что называется высоким словом любовь.

Любовь не дешёвая вещь. Любовь означает жертву. Когда люди в своем служении или в своем желании сделать что-то друг для друга идут до конца. Несмотря ни на что. Несмотря на все трудности и проблемы.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами об Экадаши:
Насколько я знаю, напрямую гречка не упоминается в Хари-бхакти-виласе. Даже сейчас она не очень распространена в Индии, однако я бы не советовал употреблять ее на Экадаши. Причина простая. В Хари-бхакти-виласе (12.91-100) говорится, что лучше всего держать полный пост на Экадаши.
Если по тем или иным причинам это невозможно, то можно один раз в этот день принять фрукты, коренья, кунжут и паньчагавью. Гречка не относится к этим категориям. Гречка не является злаком, но тем не менее это очень калорийная пища - именно такая пища, дающая много материальной энергии, запрещена к употреблению в Экадаши.
Если мы не можем поститься полностью, то рекомендуется есть только один раз, во второй половине дня, ближе к вечеру. Есть можно следующие продукты: ФРУКТЫ, КУНЖУТ, МОЛОКО, ВОДУ, ГХИ, ПАНЧА-ГАВЬЮ И ВОЗДУХ — каждый следующий лучше предыдущего.

Экадаши-врата также распространяется на Джанмаштами, Рама-навами, Нрисимха-чатурдаши и Гаура-пурниму.

Луна влияет на приливы и отливы, и подобным образом, в эти два дня она выводит из равновесия жидкости нашего тела и оказывает давление на чувства.

Великие преданные говорят об Экадаши, что в этот день, благодаря особому расположению звезд, жидкости в теле Кришны начинают бурлить, делая Его более расположенным к наслаждениям. Такие преданные уже безгранично служат ему, и Кришна безгранично наслаждается их служением, однако Экадаши позволяет еще больше служить Ему, поскольку Кришна в этот день способен принять еще больше служения, ибо Он (по их мнению) более склонен к наслаждением в этот день. Зная, как любит Кришна вкусно поесть, они готовят роскошный пир для Него, живущего в их сердцах на духовном уровне Абсолюта. Конечно, попробовав зерно в Экадаши, Кришна нарушит религиозные предписания, однако преданные не могут не исполнить Его желания, несмотря на то, что эти желания расходятся порой с принципами религии.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Иногда на пути нашего преданного служения мы встречаемся с людьми, которые оскорбляют нас, обижают нас, которые причиняют нам какую-то боль… Но если мы не пытаемся винить их, если мы пытаемся винить их, Господь не будет вмешиваться. В тот самый момент, когда мы попытаемся так или иначе отомстить им, даже мысленно отомстить, мысленно так или иначе уничтожить их, мысленно сказать какие они плохие, какие они дурные, в этот момент Господь скажет: «Пусть сами разбираются. Я тут ни при чём». Но если у нас нет этого чувства. Есть только одно чувство, которое должен испытывать преданный по-настоящему в такие моменты – чувство сострадания. Если мы понимаем, что человек по невежеству своему, по глупости делает что-то, и что в конце концов он инструмент в руках Господа, чтобы научить меня, что он инструмент моей собственной кармы. И что это Сам Господь, что за ним стоит Сам Господь, который учит меня. В этот момент Кришна может прийти к нам, войти в наше сердце и проявиться в виде необычайного чувства счастья и радости. И когда Он приходит в этот момент, это состояние трудно с чем-то спутать. К сожалению, иногда мы думаем: «Это потому что я такой великий. Ясное дело. Конечно. Понятно. Хари Бол». И тогда это чувство уйдёт. Если мы понимаем, что это беспричинный дар Господа, то это чувство останется с нами.

Парикрама 2013. Bhakti Vignana Goswami - 06_Dzhagannatha

----------


## Махабхарата дас

17.03.2018 — ОБРАЩЕНИЕ Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами
Харе Кришна! 
Дорогие вайшнавы, пожалуйста, примите мои поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Как вы знаете, в апреле 2017 я уехал из Москвы, думая, что мой отъезд будет недолгим, но состояние моего здоровья не позволило мне возвратиться в Москву. Сказалось напряжение последних месяцев и лет. Оказавшись в относительной изоляции, я очень много думал над тем, что делал до этого и над тем, чем мне следует заниматься в будущем. Возраст мой таков, что самое время подводить итоги, если не окончательные, то промежуточные. И так как, начиная с 1994 г., я большую часть своих сил уделял служению в Москве, мысли мои снова и снова возвращались к московской общине и проекту строительства храма.
Некоторые объявляют этот проект полностью неудавшимся и упрекают меня в многих ошибках, реальных и мнимых. Очень часто при этом искажаются факты. Обвинения эти болью отзываются в моем сердце – в конце концов, я вложил в это служение около двадцати лет своей жизни. Множество преданных вместе со мной трудилось над этим проектом, вкладывая в него свои силы и сердце. Хотя бы ради них я чувствую потребность кратко описать историю проекта, привести факты, отчитаться о том, что же Московская и российская общины вайшнавов получили в результате работы над этим проектом, попросить прощения за допущенные ошибки и еще раз поблагодарить всех вайшнавов, которые бок о бок трудились со мной.

Многие из вас не застали те времена, с которых мне хотелось начать свой рассказ. Непосредственная ответственность за развитие Московской ятры легла на мои плечи в 1998 году. Это был один из самых сложных этапов в жизни московской ятры и всего Российского Общества сознания Кришны. В тот год внезапно оставил свое служение Харикеша Свами. Он сложил с себя санньясу, отказался от положения гуру. Его личный вклад в развитие проповеди в бывшем Советском Союзе огромен. Практически все первые преданные Советского Союза были его учениками. Поэтому его уход из ИСККОН всеми преданными был воспринят очень болезненно. Многие преданные в то время ушли из Движения: кто-то последовал за ним, кто-то просто разочаровался, кто-то ушел в другие вайшнавские организации. Так уж получилось, что вся полнота ответственности легла на меня, и бремя это было очень тяжелым.

В результате всех этих событий у Московских преданных остался храм на м. «Беговая», находившийся в ветхом предназначенном под снос здании, оборудованный под храм пионерлагерь в Сухарево и разграбленное Российское отделение ББТ. Оба «храма» находились в краткосрочной аренде. Иногда я слышу упреки в том, что мы «потеряли» храм на «Беговой» и в Сухарево, а позже на «Динамо». Строго говоря, ни то, ни другое, ни третье владение никогда нам не принадлежали, так что потерять их было нельзя, мы просто переезжали из одного арендованного помещения в другое.

В то время у нас практически не было денег. Мы едва могли платить за аренду храма на «Беговой». Храм в Сухарево несколько раз оказывался на грани закрытия. Распространение книг почти прекратилось. Дух преданных был надломлен, в умах посеяны семена сомнений. Но, несмотря на все эти сложности, по милости Шрилы Прабхупады преданным удалось постепенно возродить из пепла наше Движение, сохранить его единство и целостность и вывести его на новый уровень.

История проекта Московского храма началась вскоре после этих событий в 2002-2003 г. Стоит с самого начала подчеркнуть, что проект этот, хотя и требовал больше всего усилий и был у всех на виду, был все же лишь одним из направлений нашего служения по восстановлению Московской ятры. Обо всех остальных направлениях нельзя забывать, иначе невозможно будет объективно оценить, что было сделано и какую конкретно роль сыграл этот проект, потому что работа над ним помогла нам восстановить и развить много других сфер миссии Шрилы Прабхупады.

Итак, в 2003 правительство Москвы стало настойчиво требовать, чтобы мы освободили предназначенное под снос здание на Беговой, таким образом, по сути, лишая нас плацдарма в столице. Мы стали работать над тем, чтобы сохранить свое присутствие в самом главном городе России. Своих ресурсов у нас не было. Мы надеялись, что кто-то из наших друзей поможет нам купить здание в Москве собственность. Деви-дева Прабху, ученик Шрилы Прабхупады, обещал нам в этом помочь, мы подыскали несколько очень хороших вариантов, но этому не суждено было сбыться, хотя с нашей стороны была проделана огромная работа.

В конце концов нам не оставалось ничего другого, как принять предложение правительства Москвы: взамен здания на «Беговой» (никогда не принадлежавшего нам) нам выделили землю в центре города, поблизости от метро «Динамо». Сложности были ясны всем с самого начала – мы знали, что идем на большой риск, но у нас было всего два варианта: или полностью отказаться от помощи Правительства Москвы и надолго исчезнуть с карты Москвы, или принять это предложение со всеми вытекающими из него последствиями. По сути, встав на этот путь, мы лишали себя возможности брать время на раздумье или пробовать другие варианты. Наше движение было подобно движению поезда, который едет по наклонной: рельсы обязательств не дают возможности свернуть, а набранная скорость делает безаварийную остановку невозможной.

Меня часто спрашивают: «Почему мы верили московским властям?» Вопрос достаточно умозрительный – а что нам еще оставалось делать? Кроме того, основания для этого были достаточно веские. Договоренности по строительству храма Кришны в Москве были достигнуты на уровне первых лиц страны и города. Вопрос о строительстве храма в Москве поднимал Премьер-министр Индии А.Б. Ваджпаи в ходе переговоров с Президентом России Владимиром Путиным в мае 2003 года, соглашение о строительстве храма Кришны было частью договоренностей между мэром Москвы Ю. Лужковым и главным министром Правительства (фактически, мэром) Дели госпожой Ш. Дикшит. Этот вопрос обсуждал и Премьер-министр Индии Манмохан Сингх на встрече с Владимиром Путиным в 2005 году и Посол Индии в России г-н П.Шукла на встрече с Ю. Лужковым в 2008 году. Все это давало нам надежду.

Одновременно с этим мы не покладая рук работали, получали разрешения и официальные подтверждения, находились в постоянном диалоге. За это время мы получили десятки, если не сотни разрешительных документов и экспертиз, пройдя бесконечные инстанции и выполнив огромное количество требований. Объем документации, полученной нами, составляет несколько увесистых томов, и за каждой из этих бумаг огромный труд. Одних только постановлений Правительства было выпущено пять. Иначе говоря, мы добросовестно выполняли все требования, и у нас были основания надеяться на то, что и Московское правительство выполнит принятые на себя обязательства. Мы были в шаге от начала строительства, когда вышло решение Градостроительно-земельной комиссии г. Москвы от 04.04.2013 г. (после десяти лет работы над проектом!) о «нецелесообразности размещения храмового комплекса» на выделенном Правительством Москвы земельном участке. Никто не удосужился даже объяснить нам, почему этот проект вдруг потерял «целесообразность».

Мы всегда понимали, что это может произойти, хотя и надеялись на лучшее, поэтому все время старались следовать совету Шрилы Прабхупады: пытались «извлечь максимальную выгоду из невыгодной сделки». Трудясь в самых разных направлениях, мы достигли немалых результатов. Вот самые главные из них.

1. Приняв предложение Правительства Москвы, мы в течение 10 лет, с 2004 по 2014 год, находились в самом центре города на выделенном нам участке, хотя официально лишились этого участка еще 2005 году. Благодаря этому мы смогли продолжать миссионерскую деятельность, проводить большие праздники и фестивали, на которые приходили тысячи людей. Московская община за это время не только успешно преодолела духовный кризис, но смогла значительно вырасти. Построенный на выделенной территории пандал только на воскресные программы собирал больше 1000 человек, а на Джанмаштами к нам приходило до 10 000 человек. Во временном храме на «Динамо» продолжалось поклонение Божествам, и все главные программы Шрилы Прабхупады. Московская община провела несколько больших фестивалей, посвященных юбилейным торжествам в честь основания ИСККОН в России. Здесь же на новый уровень вышли программа Харинам, «Пища жизни» и другие.

2. Под руководством Даявана Прабху мы смогли сформировать полноценный ашрам брахмачари и поддерживать самую главную программу Шрилы Прабхупады – распространение его книг. Нужно отметить, что после 1998 года брахмачари практически исчезли из Москвы. Теперь этот ашрам процветает и развивается. В нем живет около 50 человек, они проводят фестивали санкиртаны и всероссийские съезды брахмачари, обмениваются опытом. Ашрам функционирует как центральный в России ашрам санкиртаны. Их силами уже распространено более 200 000 книг Шрилы Прабхупады. Они рассылают книги по России и странам СНГ как официальные представители BBT, обучают санкиртане (очно и онлайн), ведут сайт sankirtanam.ru.

3. Помимо этого в Москве возник второй ашрам брахмачари. Это «Ашрам Бхактиведанты» (АБ), где в центр жизни брахмачари поставлено духовное образование и воспитание. Он специально предназначен для молодых людей, которые еще не определились со своим предназначением в жизни, чтобы они могли получить духовный опыт, который пригодится им в будущем. В АБ поклоняются Божествам Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай из храма в Сухарево. Этот центр играет очень важную роль в московской общине: преданные из АБ проводят Бхакти-шастры и другие образовательные программы, духовные ретриты для мужчин-грихастх, они курируют несколько ашрамов в России. По образцу этого ашрама открываются ашрамы в других городах (Краснодаре, Омске, Тюмени). Выпускники «Ашрама Бхактиведанты» становятся лидерами нашего общества и берут на себя все большую ответственность в самых разных сферах. Но для меня самый интересный и значимый итог – опыт сплетения воедино образования и наставничества, что позволяет студентам получать реальный духовный опыт в настоящих вайшнавских отношениях.

4. Вокруг проекта строительства храма в Москве постепенно сформировалась большая, сплоченная и очень профессиональная команда. Именно силами этой команды сейчас в Москве осуществляется юридическое, экспертное и организационное сопровождение ныне действующих проектов, что в связи с законом Яровой стало особенно актуально. Никогда еще в Москвоской общине не был так хорошо налажен документооборот.

5. Наши финансовые возможности очень сильно выросли за время работы над этим проектом. Число друзей нашего проекта за пределами Москвы серьезно увеличилось. Мы начинали с нуля, но за это время смогли создать не только материальную базу для двух ашрамов брахмачари (оба здания находятся в нашей собственности). После закрытия проекта мы смогли приобрести в собственность хороший участок земли размером в 3,5 гектара в ближайшем Подмосковье, где уже сейчас действует Ашрам Санкиртаны в здании около 750 м2. Для сравнения: в Молжаниново Правительством Москвы нам выделяли один гектар под застройку и еще один под высоковольтной линией электропередач – под благоустройство. И земля эта находилась дальше от Московской кольцевой дороги. И, что очень важно, сейчас вид разрешённого использования нашей земли может быть изменён на любой нужный нам.

Что делать на этой земле дальше – вопрос открытый. Группа вайшнавов продолжает разработку проекта образовательного ретрит-центра «Гита-Нагари». Потребность в образовательном центре рядом с Москвой есть как у Московских вайшнавов, так и у вайшнавов России. Сейчас, чтобы получить очное вайшнавское образование (бхакти-шастры или бхакти-вайбхаву), вайшнавам из России приходится ехать во Вриндаван или Майяпур. Практические образовательные программы в таких сферах миссии Шрилы Прабхупады, как поклонение Божествам, распространение книг, воспитание детей, сельскохозяйственные общины, забота о преданных, тоже могли бы развиваться в этом центре.

6. Под Москвой возник третий ашрам. Это заслуга Бхакти Ананта Кришны Махараджа, Акинчаны Кришны Прабху и Яшоматинанданы Прабху, которые сначала основали второй храм в Москве, а потом перенесли деятельность этого храма в здание ашрама в Коргашино. При этом команда «проекта храма» осуществляла организационную и юридическую поддержку новому проекту.

7. Самое главное, в результате наших усилий по сбору средств благодаря дружеским и партнерским отношениям, которые возникли, а также крупному пожертвованию м. Гандхарвики, мы смогли приобрести здание в Москве. На его покупку были использованы остатки денег, собранных на храм в Молжаниново, в рекордно короткие сроки удалось собрать недостающую сумму (мало кто знает, чего нам это стоило). Но зато теперь у московской общины есть то, о чем вайшнавы мечтали долгие годы: свое большое удобно расположенное здание.

? Основное помещение большое – 2900 м2, плюс техническое здание 70 м2; 
? После реконструкции его полезную площадь можно увеличить в 1,5 раза; 
? Прилегающая территория – 800 м2; 
? Расстояние от метро «Нагорная» – 500 метров по прямой. Сама «Нагорная» расположена всего в трех станциях от «Кольцевой» линии метро; 
? В зоне прямой видимости и слышимости нет жилых домов, школ и т.д. Это очень важно, так как их соседство накладывало бы серьезные ограничения; 
? Здание имеет удачную планировку, можно сделать большую алтарную и спланировать помещения исходя из наших потребностей; 
? Его рыночная стоимость уже существенно превышает стоимость покупки и будет увеличиваться по мере благоустройства и развития района.

8. Финальной точкой эпопеи, наверное, можно назвать иск к Правительству Москвы, который мы подали по совету юристов. Мы просим возместить наши задокументированные траты на этапе проектирования (2,3 млн. долларов или около 140 млн. рублей по текущему курсу). Перспективы у этого иска, по словам юристов, есть, так как все работы выполнялись по указанию Правительства Москвы. Лично у меня сильной веры в успех нет, но это логичный шаг, с которым согласились все ключевые спонсоры проекта.

9. Трудности с храмом помогли выдвинуться и проявиться новым лидерам, принявшим на себя большую отвественность. Так, благодаря стараниям Садху-прии Прабху мы имеем возможность продолжать служение Шри-Шри Доял-Нитай-Шачисуте, не снижая стандарты, и проводить различные духовные программы. Думаю, что появление этого места - часть плана Кришны.

10. Для полноты картины следует перечислить успешные образовательные программы, которые тоже возникли в результате нашей работы над проектом храма в Москве. Мы понимали, что будущий храм нужно будет наполнить грамотными проповедниками и интересными программами. На этой волне возникли долгосрочные просветительские программы: «Бхакти Лата», «Школа джапа медитации», «Большой ведический практикум», «Школа Бхакти».

11. Наконец, за это время была восстановлена работа издательства ББТ. Оно давно вышло на предкризисный уровень и даже превзошло его. Преданные по всей России и СНГ распространяют книги Шрилы Прабхупады миллионными тиражами. Была восстановлена материально-техническая база ББТ. Более того, сейчас работа этого издательства организована лучше, чем когда-либо.

12. И последнее: в результате всех этих событий сформировался Региональный совет, состоящий из зрелых преданных, принявших на себя ответственность за многие направления деятельности. Это, наверное, самый представительный коллегиальный управляющий орган из всех, которые были до этого в Москве.

Итак, сейчас реальная собственность Московской общины состоит из трех жилых и нескольких технических зданий под Москвой, большого участка земли и большого здания недалеко от центральной части города. Общая площадь всех этих помещений превышает 5000 м2. Еще раз хочу подчеркнуть, что, на мой взгляд, именно проект большого храма в Москве прямо или косвенно помог всем этим начинаниям возникнуть и окрепнуть.

Конечно же, было бы нечестно ограничиться перечислением достижений Московской ятры за это время, и ничего не сказать о допущенных ошибках. Я искренне считаю, что заслуга за все эти победы принадлежит в основном не мне, а другим вайшнавам, развивавшим миссию Шрилы Прабхупады во всех этих направлениях, тогда как отвественность за все допущенные ошибки, особенно в проекте, лежит лично на мне, хотя бы потому, что в это время я реально возглавлял этот проект и в сознании преданных олицетворял его. Без разбора этих ошибок и уроков нельзя перевернуть эту страницу. Вот некоторые из них.

1. Когда мы взялись за дело, мы, конечно же, во всех отношениях не были готовы к такому большому проекту – у нас практически не было никакой финансовой базы, не было квалифицированной профессиональной команды, не было никакого опыта ведения проектов такого масштаба и т.д. И, хотя за время работы мы сильно выросли, начинать такой большой и ответственный проект в таких условиях, строго говоря, было неразумно. Да, мы были вынуждены это сделать, но впредь нужно гораздо более трезво оценивать свои силы.

2. Храм, построенный на земле, которую выделило правительство Москвы, фактически означал официальное признание Общества сознания Кришны. Мы хотели построить не просто храм, но визитную карточку нашего Общества и тем самым закрепить наше присутствие в сознании россиян. Именно поэтому мы замахнулись на такой большой храм. При этом мы попали в слишком сильную зависимость от властей города и лишились необходимой свободы – мы были вынуждены действовать в очень жестких условиях по срокам и другим требованиям, что служило источником постоянного стресса для всех членов команды.

3. Оглядываясь назад, я понимаю, что правильнее было не замахиваться на такой большой храм. Мы реально могли бы построить здание площадью около 2000 м2. Возможно, тогда сопротивление наших недоброжелателей было бы меньше, проектные и работы проходили бы быстрее и проект потребовал бы меньших вложений и стал более реалистичным.

4. Мне, как санньяси, не нужно было иметь непосредственного отношения к оперативному управлению проектом и финансам. Более того, мне надо было с самого начала настаивать на независимом финансовом аудите проекта. Внутренние аудиторские проверки, которые мы проводили, оказались недостаточны и дали повод для того, чтобы поставить их результаты под сомнение.

5. Проект отнимал слишком много моих сил и времени, требовал непомерного напряжения. В результате пострадали другие сферы моего служения – на многое у меня просто не оставалось ресурсов.

6. Мы слишком увлеклись проектом и, постоянно находясь под давлением обстоятельств, до какой-то забыли степени о самой главной нашей ценности, о людях, приходящих к нам. Мы, безусловно, старались так или иначе вкладываться в эту сферу, развивать разные программы духовной заботы, но моя чрезмерная занятость непомерно большим проектом мешала мне вкладывать больше своей энергии туда, куда действительно нужно вкладывать. У меня перед глазами пример Шрилы Радханатхи Махараджа, который развивает очень большие проекты, но все они возникают естественным образом, когда появляются достаточные ресурсы и квалифицированные люди. Мы, к сожалению, поставили телегу впереди лошади и подтягивали людей и ресурсы под амбициозный проект, который, с одной стороны, стимулировал и вдохновлял людей, но, с другой, подавлял их своим чрезмерным масштабом.

Сейчас я, наверняка, действовал бы по-другому, не так опрометчиво. Да, нам нужно было бы тщательнее оценивать свои возможности. Но прошлое не знает сослагательного наклонения. Кришна реализовал через нас, людей, склонных к ошибкам, Свой совершенный план. Я благодарен Ему и Шриле Прабхупаде, что мог использовать свою энергию в служении им, каким бы несовершенным оно ни было.

Что касается конечного итога, то одно можно сказать определенно: если бы мы не замахнулись на такой большой храм, мы бы не имели всего того, что в результате все же удалось получить. Мы ставили очень высокую цель и потому, даже не достигнув ее, получили результат гораздо выше, чем если бы изначально планировали скромный проект.

Главное, что теперь в собственности Московской общины вайшнавов есть удобно расположенное с огромным потенциалом здание, большая земля под Москвой для развития, есть брахмачари, миссионерские и образовательные программы и, главное, энтузиазм. Лидеры и вся община вайшнавов в Москве теперь должны решать, что делать со всем этим дальше и как развивать миссию Шрилы Прабхупады в Москве.

Я извлек для себя из этой истории множество уроков. Прежде всего, я понял, что мне не следует занимать положение формального лидера. Я делал это в силу сложившихся обстоятельств, но я смогу принести гораздо больше пользы, если я, будучи санньяси, не буду иметь никакого отношения к оперативному управлению и финансам, а буду стараться больше времени уделять духовной практике, заботе об учениках, проповеди, книгам, образованию. В сентябре прошлого года я сложил с себя обязанности Джи-би-си и ушел со всех официальных постов. Это мое окончательное решение – обратного хода быть не может. За это время выросло множество новых лидеров, которые доказали свою компетентность. В частности, Ачьютатма Прабху разделил ответственность за развитие миссии в Москве с двумя другими Джи-би-си – Шрилой Ниранджаной Махараджем и Шрилой Гопала Кришной Махардажем. Шрила Прабхупада хотел изменить мир к лучшему, мы, его последователи, должны помогать ему в этом, но у каждого из нас есть свое место и своя роль. Поэтому, когда принималось решение о покупке здания под храм в Москве, я был единственным «воздержавшимся». Но не потому, что сомневался в нужности этого проекта, а чтобы обозначить свою позицию на будущее.

В Москву я, конечно же, буду приезжать, когда у меня будет больше сил и врачи разрешат длительные путешествия. В будущем, когда мое здоровье стабилизируется, планирую по мере сил заботиться об учениках, заниматься образованием, помогать ашрамам брахмачари. За это время я почти написал одну книгу, подготовил небольшие семинары и участвовал в нескольких образовательных проектах.

Я также понял, что не должен позволять проектам мешать моим отношениям с преданными, особенно близкими мне по духу. В этом мире нет ничего более ценного, чем отношения, основанные на любви, но чтобы развивать их, нужны время и силы. В своих попытках построить большой храм упустил отношения с некоторыми преданными, вольно или невольно причинил кому-то боль, не уделил достаточно внимания и времени, не оправдал чьих-то ожиданий. Я искренне раскаиваюсь в этом и прошу прощения у всех. Очень надеюсь, что еще смогу как-то послужить вам.

Я пользуюсь случаем, чтобы поблагодарить преданных, которые вместе со мной трудились над этим проектом. Команда, сложившаяся вокруг него, сделала очень много. Результаты их труда не пропали даром – они уже принесли свои всходы и еще принесут в будущем. Я реально не могу по заслугам отблагодарить каждого, поэтому мне остается молить Кришну об их духовном благополучии и счастье.

Я также хочу выразить благодарность всем нашим критикам, которые помогали лично мне и нашей команде не расслабляться и извлекать ценные уроки во всех сферах жизни. Благодаря им мы сделали меньше ошибок, чем могли бы.

Еще один большой урок для меня состоит в том, что любые проекты, которые мы затеваем, должны быть соразмерны нашим возможностям. Проекты - это способ задействовать энергию преданных, помочь им очиститься и усилить энтузиазм. Но они не должны становиться самоцелью. Сейчас в Москве много очень важных проектов – проект нового храма, действующий храм, три ашрама брахмачари, образовательный центр «Гита-нагари», центр Харинам, Бхакти-врикши, «Пища жизни» - все они открывают много новых возможностей для развития миссии. Ими руководят опытные лидеры, и я очень надеюсь, что они не превратятся в проекты ради проектов, а будут по-настоящему служить людям, помогая им менять свои сердца.

С благодарностью и любовью, 
ваш слуга 
Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ЗНАНИЕ, КОТОРОЕ МОЖЕТ ПРИЧИНИТЬ ВРЕД
История из «Махабхараты»

В «Махабхарате» содержится история про Явакрита и мудреца Райбхью. Это довольно известная история о том, как сын мудреца Бхарадхваджи, великого аскета, позавидовал другому мудрецу и пандиту Райбхье. Райбхья был очень ученый, и у него было бхакти, его все уважали. Явакрит был йогом-тапасьей, и он подумал: «Почему все его уважают, а моего отца и меня никто не уважает?» Он подумал, что это оттого, что я неграмотный, что я просто аскет, я стою на одной ноге, а Вед не знаю. И так как он был аскетом, стоял на одной ноге и Вед не знал, то единственным способом, которым он решил добиться своего и познать Веды, были аскезы.

Он подумал: «Я стану совершать суровые аскезы, обрету таким образом знание и, обретя знание, стану уважаемым человеком и таким образом стану счастливым». И он стал совершать суровые аскезы. Стал рядом с костром, начал совершать какие-то жуткие вещи, и Индра смутился. Он подумал: «Что же он делает, еще, не дай Бог, Индрой захочет стать!» И в образе отшельника он пришел к нему и спросил: «Эй, бабаджи, ты чего на одной ноге стоишь, чего тебе нужно?» На что Явакрит ему ответил: «Я хочу обрести знание Вед». – «Знание Вед? Так какие проблемы? Пойди к духовному учителю и все получишь. Вот сколько гуру тут в лесу живет. Пойди к гуру, смиренно поклонись, и таким образом ты обретешь знание». 
На это Явакрит ему заявил, что он не уйдет никуда до тех пор, пока не обретет знание, что не сойдет с места, хоть ты тут умри.

В конце концов он обрел это знание, Индре пришлось дать ему понимание Вед. Но он его предупредил, что, получив это знание, пеняй на себя. И когда сын, получивший это мистическое внутреннее знание, радостный прибежал к своему отцу и закричал: «Папочка, у меня теперь будет знание, и все нас теперь будут уважать!» – то отец страшно опечалился. Он сказал, что ни до чего хорошего это тебя не приведет. Чтобы воспользоваться этим знанием правильно, человек должен обладать смирением. А чтобы обрести смирение, он должен пройти определенное обучение, он должен научиться чему-то, должен обрести определенную культуру. Он сказал, что ты получил это знание и оно сделает тебя гордым, оно послужит причиной твоей гибели.

Отец рассказал ему историю давно минувших времен об одном человеке, который тоже получил знание и в конце концов погиб. Урок этой истории в том, что культура ставит человека в определенные рамки и позволяет человеку обрести любовь к Богу. Потому что ни само по себе знание Вед, ни сами по себе аскезы, никакие другие вещи не смогут дать человеку любовь к Богу, если все это не обрамлено, не поставлено в определенную ситуацию, не находится в определенной среде. Правила, которым следует человек, в конце концов должны дать такое обрамление, они должны создать как бы фон, на котором любовь к Богу раскроется самым полным образом. И если человек не следует этим принципам и правилам, то даже если он и обретет что-то, в том числе и знание, то все это пойдет ему во вред.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

О ЕС Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадже - часть 1

Кришнананда дас: Деятельность Госвами Махараджа в Швеции очень существенна. Первые переводы книг Шрилы Прабхупады на русский были просто ужасны, потому что компетентных для перевода людей практически на свободе не было. Госвами Махарадж очень много сделал для того, чтобы улучшить качество переводов, хотя ему пришлось преодолевать очень сильное сопротивление старших преданных, привыкших к кришнаитскому жаргону первых переводов. Он изо всех сил старался этот жаргон искоренить.
Бх. Максим: Как же он преодолевал это сопротивление?
Кришнананда дас: Он просто сам переводил и редактировал сам. Когда в нашей стране стало возможным более или менее открыто организовать работу над переводами, то те, кто на это был способен, пытались как-то унифицировать эти переводы, чтобы одни и те же термины одинаково понимались в книгах. Но договориться реально мы не могли. Это были интересные собрания, на которых все одновременно кричали – каждый что-то своё – и никто никого не слушал. Я помню, что в этот период работа над переводами практически остановилась, но Госвами Махарадж сыграл роль объединителя.
Бх. Максим: Это были собрания Би-Би-Ти?
Кришнананда дас: Би-Би-Ти как такового в нашей стране еще не было. Госвами Махарадж предложил такие значения терминов, которые были очень убедительны, и с ним согласились многие.
Другой момент – записи переводов Госвами Махараджем лекций Шрилы Прабхупады. Думаю, что он и до сих пор остаётся лучшим переводчиком Шрилы Прабхупады – чувствуется его глубокое понимание. И, конечно, он лучше всех переводил всех приезжавших в СССР учеников Шрилы Прабхупады. Это уже было после того, как он окончательно вернулся в СССР из эмиграции в 1994 году в качестве главного редактора Би-Би-Ти.
Надо также отметить роль Госвами Махараджа в преодолении кризиса 1998 г. То, что наше Движение прошло этот кризис без катастрофических потерь – во многом, его заслуга. Уход Харикеши Свами из ИСККОН в 1998 г. привёл к очень сильным потрясениям во всей его зоне проповеди. До сих пор Германия не пришла в себя и не достигла уровня развития Движения сознания Кришны там, который был до 1998 года. То же можно сказать о Швейцарии. В СССР все старшие преданные были учениками Харикеши Свами. Интересно, что тогда растерялись не только они, но даже ученики других гуру. Даже они не поняли, что происходит. Я лично спасся от всего того безумия, потому что находился близ Госвами Махараджа. Но я видел, что все преданные, у которых тогда ещё оставался какой-то здравый смысл, пребывали в растерянности и спонтанно тянулись к Госвами Махараджу. Впоследствии наш Пресс-центр устроил интервью Госвами Махараджа для «Московских новостей». Не знаю, как сейчас, но тогда это была одна из центральных газет. Хорошо, что это интервью не было опубликовано – может быть, и не надо было так откровенно всё рассказывать человеку, который далёк от понимая сознания Кришны. Конечно, этот журналист готовился к интервью и задавал здравые вопросы о 1998 г. Но я не ожидал, что Госвами Махарадж так откровенно ему поведает свои тогдашние переживания. Кришна устроил так, что, когда интервью было уже готово к печати, в это время сменилась редколлегия газеты, и его не публиковали – к счастью. Госвами Махарадж в ситуации кризиса проявил настоящий героизм. Он был очень близок с Харикешей Свами – фактически, был его русским секретарём. Я видел своими глазами в Швеции, как Госвами Махарадж отвечал на письма советских преданных Харикеше. Он был очень привязан к Харикеше и даже внешне стал походить на него. Когда медитируешь, то передаются какие-то черты объекта медитации. Поэтому Госвами Махарадж сам очень сильно переживал эти события 1998 года. Он очень жалел Харикешу, потому что для Госвами Махараджа была ясна чисто клиническая компонента во всей этой истории – у Харикеши явно что-то произошло с психикой в то время. И Госвами Махараджу при его чувствительности было просто реально больно. Так что даже корреспондент «Московских новостей» в какой-то момент интервью сказал: «Ого! Рана-то ещё кровоточит!» Вот какое это было интервью! Тем не менее, Госвами Махарадж в 1998 году нашёл в себе силы вести людей, сохранивших здравый смысл, но растерявшихся. От него, я помню, тогда требовали более активных действий – хотели, чтобы он выступил по нашему радио «Кришналока». Но радио уже было захвачено раскольниками, которые действовали по классическому сценарию большевиков: первым делом захватили радиостанцию. События 1998 г. продемонстрировали проницательность Госвами Махараджа и его верность Шриле Прабхупаде. На мой взгляд, Госвами Махарадж проявил тогда сверхчеловеческое мужество, выдержку и мудрость. Благодаря этому, российское Движение сознания Кришны довольно быстро оправилось от этого очень чувствительного удара. Госвами Махарадж как-то всё переборол и занял себя ещё больше в сознании Кришны, потому что к нему стало обращаться ещё больше людей, чем обычно. Он был не просто официальным президентом Центра обществ сознания Кришны в России. Он был реальным главой Движения. Тогда же он поменял направление нашего Движения, сделав акцент на вайшнавское образование. Кризис 1998 года показал, что преданные, хотя и были полны энтузиазма, но не знали философию – прежде всего, гуру-таттву. Вайшнавская философия не так проста, чтобы было достаточно просто чего-то нахвататься по верхам и что-нибудь людям говорить о Кришне. Шрила Прабхупада поэтому предупреждал, что надо изучать философию, и даже ввёл вайшнавские учёные степени. Он говорил, что вторую инициацию можно давать только после сдачи экзамена по «Бхакти-шастри». Брахманы должны знать философию. Госвами Махарадж развернул наше Движение в этом направлении, несмотря на протесты старших преданных предыдущего поколения, которое выросло в атмосфере невежества, хотя своим героическим энтузиазмом они, несомненно, заслужили милость Кришны. Когда вещало наше радио «Кришналока», там была детская передача с двумя главными действующими лицами – Бурфиком и Шастриком. Когда Госвами Махарадж начал внедрять вайшнавское образование, то старшие преданные недовольно ворчали: «Он хочет из Бурфиков сделать Шастриков». Но он преодолел и это сопротивление.
Он сделал ещё одну очень важную вещь – Национальный совет. Он стал лично воспитывать лидеров для ятр на местах. Это – ещё одно его великое достижение.
Он сейчас играет выдающуюся роль не только в российском, но и в международном обществе сознания Кришны. Он стал первым Джи-Би-Си, который не был инициирован Шрилой Прабхупадой. Для него было сделано исключение, потому что опытные преданные чувствуют его уровень. Они приняли его. Другим знаком международного признания было то, что ему дали санньясу в ИСККОН первому. Другие советские преданные, чтобы получить санньясу, уходили из ИСККОН и получали санньясу в других вайшнавских организациях. А ему первому дали санньясу, и он долгое время оставался единственным советским санньяси в ИСККОН. Он был всегда и остаётся образцовым Джи-Би-Си и образцовым санньяси, готовым на любые аскезы.

----------


## Ruslan

Что с сайтом saranagati.ru ? Он закрылся ??  ((

----------


## Ruslan

Новое обращение к ученикам от 20.05.2018:

----------


## Махабхарата дас

АЧАМАН
Автор: Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

Когда мы погружаемся в воду, наше тело очищается, как на грубом, так и на тонком уровне, энергия как бы вливается в нас. Аналогичным образом, когда мы отпиваем воду, насыщенную мантрами…., происходит наше очищение, формально, понятие «ачаман» подразумевает, что мы обретаем чистоту тела, ума, чувств, отпивая воду, насыщенную мантрами.

Ачаман состоит из двух частей: первая часть состоит в том, что глядя на воду, капая в правую руку, мы произносим мантру, как бы направляя ее туда, затем отливаем воду, во время второй части мы повторяем другие мантры, и в процессе этого прикасаемся к различным частям нашего тела. когда обе части сделаны, считается что вы совершили полный ачаман.

Когда мы касаемся частей тела, повторяя различные мантры, очищаются ниши чувства. Поэтому делать ачаман нужно всякий раз, когда мы собираемся приступить к какой бы то ни было духовной деятельности. Для некоторых видов духовной деятельности, таких как нанесение тилаки, после почитания прасада, одного полного ачамана достаточно. Перед тем же как приступить к любой деятельности непосредственно связанной со служением Божествам, и в частности, к самому поклонению, согласно предписаниям шастр, рекомендуется совершить два полных ачамана. Поскольку ачаман это процедура очистительная, очень важно, чтобы то место, где мы его совершаем, было чистым. Присутствие там волос, костей, пепла и тому подобных нечистых субстанций автоматически оскверняет это место. Поэтому, очень важно, чтобы в том месте, где мы собираемся совершить ачаман, ничего подобного не было.

Кроме того, нужно усвоить, как не следует делать ачаман. Итак, ачаман не стоит делать, если на нас нет каупины, если шикха не завязана тугим узлом, если мы стоим, а не сидим, если на нас одета обувь, и если у нас непокрыта голова. Для ачамана требуется панча патра и уддхарани. Панчапатра – это чашка, сделанная из золота, серебра или меди. Уддхарани – это маленькая ложечка. Панчапатра должна быть наполнена водой. Вода должна быть чистой, то есть набранной из чистого источника. В ней не должно быть пены и пузырей, а также она ни в коем случае не должна ничем пахнуть.

Ачаман надлежит совершать, удобно расположившись на чистой асане. Если асаны поблизости нет, можно сесть на корточки. Левая нога согнута в колене и прижата к груди, правое колено прижимается к земле. Перед тем, как совершить ачаман, мы набираем немного воды и сбрызгиваем руки, чтобы их очистить. Теперь мы готовы. То есть:

1. Мы находимся в чистом месте,
2. Мы сидим на асане,
3. Мы удобно расположились на ней,
4. Мы обращены лицом к северу или востоку,
5. Наша ачамана-патра наполнена водой, набранной из чистого источника.

Сначала мы берем ложечку воды, и наливаем эту воду в ладонь. Затем мы отпиваем эту воду через брахма-тиртху. Вот таким образом. Когда мы отпиваем воду, мы не должны делать это с шумом. Когда мы издаем подобные звуки во время ачамана или когда пьем чаранамриту, это считается знаком неуважения. Итак сейчас мы совершим полный вайшнава-ачаман.

ом кешавайа намах – 3 капли положить и выпить
ом нарайанайа намах – 3 капли положить и выпить
ом мадхавайа намах – 3 капли положить и выпить
ом говиндайа намах – брызнуть воду на правую руку
ом вишнаве намах – брызнуть воду на левую руку
ом мадхусуханайа намах – дотронуться к правой щеке пальцами правой руки
ом тривикрамайа намах – дотронуться к левой щеке пальцами правой руки
ом ваманайа намах – основанием большого пальца правой руки вытереть над верхней губой
ом шридхарайа намах – основанием большого пальца правой руки вытереть под нижней губой
ом хришикешайа намах – брызнуть воду на обе руки
ом падманабхайа намах – брызнуть воду на обе стопы
ом дамодарайа намах – брызнуть воду на голову
ом васудевайа намах – дотронуться к верхним и нижним губам кончиками пальцев правой руки
ом санкаршанайа намах – дотронуться к правой ноздре указательным и большим пальцами правой руки
ом прадйумнайа намах – дотронуться к левой ноздре указательным и большим пальцами правой руки
ом анируддхайа намах – дотронуться к правому глазу большим и безымянным пальцем правой руки
ом пурушоттамайа намах – дотронуться к левому глазу большим и безымянным пальцем правой руки
ом адхокшаджайа намах – дотронуться к правому уху большим и указательным пальцами правой руки
ом нрисимхайа намах – дотронуться к левому уху большим и указательным пальцами правой руки
ом ачйутайа намах – дотронуться к пупку большим пальцем и мизинцем
ом джанарданайа намах – дотронуться к сердцу ладонью
ом упендрайа намах – дотронуться к голове всеми пальцами правой руки
ом харайе намах – дотронуться к правому плечу кончиками пальцев левой руки
ом кришнайа намах – дотронуться к левому плечу кончиками пальцев правой руки

Сложив ладони, произнесите:

(ом) тaд вишнох парамам падам
сада пашйанти сурайо
дивива чакшур ататам
тад випрасо випанйаво
джагрвам сах саминдхате
вишнор йат парамам падам

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.



----------


## Махабхарата дас

Это история о тапочках Шрилы Прабхупады, которые некоторое время хранились в Золотом Дворце Нью Вриндавана. В один не очень хороший момент эта община стала самостоятельной, и в это время тапочки Шрилы

Прабхупады бесследно исчезли. Их долго искали, но так и 
не нашли. Через несколько лет община вновь вернулась в

ИСККОН, и в один из уже действительно прекрасных дней раздался телефонный звонок. Смущаясь говорила 
женщина, и говорила она удивительные слова. Она 
рассказала, что много лет назад, когда она посещала Золотой Дворец Прабхупады очень настойчивый голос из сердца сказал ей забрать эти тапочки и вынести их тайком из дворца. Она не поняла, в чем дело, но не посмеялась ослушаться и украла тапочки, даже не понимая, кому они в действительности принадлежат. Так они хранились много лет у нее в чулане, но вчера тот же самый голос ей сказал, что пришла пора вернуть тапочки на место, и теперь она готова их передать представителям нашей организации. Так тапочки благополучно вернулись на свое место во дворце, и теперь все могут их увидеть и вспомнить эту необычную историю.

Мы становимся настоящими проповедниками тогда, когда в нашем сердце появляется понимание, что все, что у меня есть - это милость моего духовного учителя. И только в связи с ним я могу рассматривать не только свое будущее, но и будущее всего этого материального мира. Как только я забываю об этой связи, "тапочки Прабхупады" уходят от меня, чтобы я ни делал, и каких бы самостоятельных результатов не добивался. Каждое из моих усилий в отрыве от моего учителя просто погружает меня еще на один уровень в адскую суету материального мира. Но, так как милость духовного учителя безгранична, я могу вернуть "тапочки Прабхупады" просто вспомнив о том, что мой духовный учитель не просто спас меня, он меня спасает до сих пор. Я - не спасшийся, я - тот, кого еще спасают. Это и есть настоящее смирение, а спасшиеся должны быть крайне аккуратны, "тапочки Прабхупады" невозможно обмануть, духовный учитель всегда находится в нашем сердце...
Еще одну маленькую историю расскажу тоже из такой же примерно серии, историю, которую тоже рассказал ученик Шрилы Прабхупады.

Он говорит: „У меня был друг, его звали Баскар и когда Шрила Прабхупада был в Лос-Анжелисе, так как мы были крепкие парни, нас назначили его телохранителями. Однажды ме сидели вместе с ним и болтали о чем-то. Тот говорит: „Ты заметил, Шрила Прабхупада все делает по часам? По тому как он все делает, можно часы сверять! Он все делает абсолютно одинаково, абсолютно точно!” Тот говорит: „Да, заметил, да, здорово, потрясающе.” „У меня есть одна идея. Ты заметил, что у Шрилы Прабхупады есть новые тапочки?” Тот говорит: „Да, заметил.” „Ты заметил как он пользуется этими тапочками?” Он говорит: „Да, заметил.”

У него были домашние тапочки, он из своей комнаты выходил, надевал эти тапочки, доходил до храмовой комнаты, оставлял, входил в комнату босиком, потом опять заходил надевал тапочки, оставлял там.

Тот говорит: „Я знаю в каком магазине их покупали.” Он говорит: „Ну и что, зачем тебе эти тапочки?” „Как, ты ничего не понимаешь! Я знаю размер Шрилы Прабхупады.” Он говорит: „Зачем они тебе, они тебе на нос не налезут.” „Ты ничего не понимаешь! Новые тапочки и он все время делает одно и то же. Можно проследить.” Тот говорит: „Ну и что??!!!!” Он говорит: „Ну как?!!! Я куплю ему новую пару точно таких же тапочек, когда Шрила Прабхупада их снимет перед храмовой комнатой, я их подменю на новые! Он не заметит, а у меня будет пара тапочек, которые носил Шрила Прабхупада!” Тот говорит: „О, здорово!” „И ты так можешь сделать на следующий день.” ( )

Через день они встречаются и он говорит: „Ну что, как, мне покупать тапочки?” „Не, не покупай.” „Почему не покупай?” „Слушай, я тебе сейчас расскажу что произошло. Шрила Прабхупада как всегда по часам вышел из своей комнаты, я уже подменил тапочки, которые стояли у двери, он надел тапочки, прошел в храмовую комнату, зашел в комнату, побыл там на приветствие Божеств, на лекции, после лекции вышел, надел опять тапочки, поднялся к себе, но почему-то на этот раз тапочки не снял. Он зашел в этих тапочках внутрь и оставил эти тапочки внутри. Я стал думал: „Что такое? Что такое? Его я уже припрятал.”

Через какое-то время вышел его слуга и спросил: „Как найти Баскара?” „Это я Баскар.” „Шрила Прабхупада велел тебе передать: Спасибо большое за новые тапочки. ( ) Но самое главное – нехорошо проделывать трюки с духовным учителем!”

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Обращение Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами к ученикам (8 августа 2018 г.)

Данные  для единой всемирной базы учеников.*

Дорогие ученики, примите мои благословения. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

В рамках программы развития Международного общества сознания Кришны, руководством организации (Джи-Би-Си) была создана единая всемирная база учеников, наполнение которой является ответственностью духовных учителей. Мы перешлем данные по всем ученикам, принявшим у меня посвящение для наполнение этой базы. База позволит выявить реальное количество инициированных преданных в ИСККОН и откроет дополнительные возможности для развития организации, как единого мирового движения, основанного Шрилой Прабхупадой.
Передаваемая в базу информация будет содержать следующие пункты:

- имя и фамилию,
- духовное имя,
- пол,
- адрес почты,
- телефон.

Мы не вправе передавать эти данные без вашего одобрения!

Если вы не хотели бы передавать данные о себе, пожалуйста, сообщите об этом до 1-го сентября, написав отказ на адрес: 
secretary.of.h.h.bhakti.vijnana.goswami@vioms.ru

Ваш слуга, Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Когда огромное войско обезьян пришло на Ланку и выстроилось в боевых порядках перед стенами Ланки, уже на острове, перед стенами города Раваны, то Вибхишана, изгнанный Раваной, прилетел на сторону Рамачандры. Вместе с четырьмя своими ближайшими друзьями. Четыре демона огромных летели по небу. И они, значит, стали спускаться. Четыре огромных ракшаса. И Сугрива, который увидел это, он сказал: «О. Ракшасы идут сюда. Нужно их убить». И он попытался их убить, но у него ничего не получилось, поэтому, когда они спустились ниже, он схватил их в плен. 

И Вибхишана сказал: «Я пришёл для того, чтобы покориться Господу Рамачандре, для того чтобы предаться Ему и стать Его верным слугой. Пожалуйста, прими меня. И доложи об этом Рамачандре». 

Тогда Сугрива оставил его под надёжной защитой, арестованного, и отправился к Рамачандре и сказал: «Тут несколько ракшасов прилетело, и они хотят сражаться на нашей стороне. Но если Ты хочешь услышать мой совет, то лучше их на всякий случай убить. Потому что ракшасам доверять нельзя. Не важно, кто там, какой ракшас — Вибхишана не Вибхишана — они специально… Я знаю, это всего лишь трюк Раваны. Равана послал их, чтобы они перешли на нашу сторону. Поэтому, пока не поздно, давай его лучше убьём, и сердце наше будет спокойным. Потому что, ну кто его знает… Иметь у себя такого опасного врага в нашем стане очень опасно». 

И тогда Рамачандра улыбнулся, оглядел военочальников, которые стояли вокруг Него, и спросил у них: «А что вы думаете на этот счёт?». И тогда один военачальник — Ангада — сказал, что может и не нужно его убивать. Ты на него посмотри, если он хороший, то может и не стоит его убивать, а если он плохой, то может и нужно убить, потому что кто его знает. Так? Ты на него взгляни, Тебе виднее. Ты, в конце концов, Бог, Тебе виднее. Вот. 

А другой сказал: «Надо приставить за них шпиона. И пусть шпион следит, что он делает. И если они как-то себя обнаружат, то тогда нужно их убить, а если они никак себя не обнаружат, то нужно оставить, потому что они могут принести какое-то благо нам тоже». 

Третий сказал: «Нет, нужно их как следует допросить с пристрастием». Да? Как вот делают там в определённых органах. «Нужно узнать их внутренние мотивы, выкрутить им руки, попытать их как следует. И если они сознаются, что они враги, то убить, а если не сознаются, то оставить». 

И тогда Хануман выступил вперёд. Хануман слушал всё это, и он сказал: «Дураки вы дураки. Ничего вы не понимаете. Тут пришёл человек, и этот человек предаётся Господу Рамачандре. И мы должны его принять» — тем более, что Хануман, в своё время, когда он летал на Ланку и когда он обходил всю Ланку в поисках Ситы, он увидел дворец Вибхишаны. И он подошёл к дворцу Вибхишаны. Он заглядывал во все дворцы и он смотрел, что делали там министры и другие приближённые Раваны. Он заглянул во дворец Вибхишаны, и он увидел — Вибхишана сидит перед алтарём и делает пуджу Господу Рамачандре: рагупати рагава раджа рам. И поэтому, когда Хануман сжигал Ланку, когда он метался как сумасшедший по всей Ланке, то единственное место, которое он обошёл своим хвостом, был дворец Вибхишаны. Дворец Вибхишаны не сгорел. Вместе с Ашокаваном — лесом, где сидела Сита Деви. 

И тогда Рамачандра улыбнулся и сказал… Он сказал очень важные слова, которые имеют непосредственное отношение ко всем нам. Он сказал, что не важно плохой человек или хороший. Есть у него искреннее желание предаться Мне или он просто делает это по каким-то внешним причинам, потому что он хочет обмануть Меня. Если он приходит ко Мне со сложенными руками, кланяется Мне и говорит: «О Господь, я весь Твой» — Я обещаю, что Я буду защищать такого преданного. Какой бы он ни был. 

Это имеет непосредственное отношение ко всем нам. Мы как тот самый Вибишина из семейства демонов, прилетели сюда, оставив свою… Вибишина он оставил свою жену, своих детей, всех остальных, пришёл к Господу Рамачандре предаваться. Его, там этот самый, комендант храма хотел убить или изгнать. Но Рамачандра сказал: «Я обещаю — мама-врата — он говорит. Это Моё обещание, Мой обет: „Кто бы ни приходил ко Мне, с какими бы мотивами он это не делал, по каким бы причинам он это не делал, даже если внутри у него, может быть, не всё чисто, так как он приходит ко Мне и так как он придаётся мне, Я обещаю, что Я принимаю такого преданного, и Я считаю его настоящим преданным. И не важно кто он. И не важно, что он. Главное, что Он слушает обо Мне. Главное, что он хочет, так или иначе, служить Мне, даже если им движут какие-то корыстные желания“». 

И это, пожалуй, самый главный урок «Рамаяны». Шрила Прабхупада цитирует этот знаменитый стих… Этот стих цитируется в «Чайтанья-чаритамрите», на самом деле. Это самый главный урок «Рамаяны», что если человек просто служит Господу Рамачандре, то Господь Рамачандра берёт его под Свою защиту, Господь Рамачандра защищает его и помогает ему, в конце концов, вернуться к Нему. Господь Рамачандра делает всё, что нужно для того, чтобы такой человек вернулся к Нему. 

Но нам в свою очередь нужно обрести вот эту самую чистоту, чистоту служения Ему, — полное бескорыстие. Шрила Прабхупада объясняет в комментарии к этому стиху, что желание наслаждаться материальным миром побуждает человека грешить. Но Господь избавляет человека от этого желания. И мы должны избавиться полностью от этого желания. Тогда наше служение Господу Рамачандре станет чистым. Тогда наше служение Кришне, своему духовному учителю, Гаура-Нитаю, станет по-настоящему чистым. 

 Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами. ШБ 1.2.17. 16.04.1997г.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Махабхарата дас

В Упанишадах рассказывается что говорил духовный учитель своему ученику, когда прощался с ним. Представьте себе эту сцену на мгновение. Ученик обычно проводил с духовным учителем лет 20 примерно – с 5 до 25 лет. Он был членом его семьи, он жил у него дома, он жил в его ашраме, он служил ему верой и правдой, как мы вчера говорили, отношения между ними в высшей степени близкие, так, что учитель мог раскрыть ему все секреты. Упанишады описывают стих, который учитель должен был сказать ему на прощанье. Выпускник назывался снатакой и отдельно, Ману-самхита, в частности, описывает обязанности такого снатоки, брахмачари, который только-что вышел из Гурукулы и готовится вступить в большую жизнь и приложить на практике все те знания, которые он получил от своего духовного учителя. Духовный учитель дает ему наставление, которое, по идее, должно быть самым главным наставлением, правильно? Кому-то интересно узнать что он ему говорит в этот момент? Очень простые, но очень важные вещи. Я уверен, что все из вас сами переведете это с санксрита.

матри дева бхавау

питри дева бхавау

ачарйа дева бхавау

атитхи дева бхавау

Ты должен относиться к своей матери как к Богу, ты должен относиться к своему отцу как к Богу, ты должен относиться к ачарье, духовному учителю, как к Богу, и ты должен относиться к гостю как к Богу. Это наставление, которое венчает все остальные духовные наставления. Атеизм начинается с того, что люди не следуют этим простым вещам.Там говорится, что Бог проявляется через нашу мать прежде всего. Каким образом? Мать ради ребенка готова на все. Я сейчас летел на самолете и рядом сидела женщина с грудной девочкой и она ее в течение всех двух часов трясла, потому что девочка не переставая рыдала. Мать в любое время дня и ночи готова встать, иногда, правда, у нее тоже терпение иссякает, особенно в наше время. Но Бог дал этот инстинкт материнский, чтобы человек почувствовал как Бог относится к нам. В любых обстоятельствах, в любых ситуациях сын или дочь остаются сыном или дочерью для матери. Даже когда сыну 60 лет, он для матери все равно остается маленьким ребенком.

Иначе говоря, почему это наставление так важно? Потому что мы как минимум должны видеть Бога или проявление Бога, связанных с Богом, наших отца, мать, духовного учителя и гостя, которого Бог нам послал. Как минимум мы должны проявлять почтение и уважение к ним. Тогда, если мы будем делать это, мы сможем распознать, увидеть Бога и зависть, которая живет в нашем сердце, будет постепенно уходить. Если этого не будет, тогда зависть будет становиться все более и более концентрированной и в конечном счете именно зависть мешает нам Бога увидеть. Зависть есть та самая катаракта на наших глазах, которая мешает нам увидеть Бога.

Б.В.Г.М

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Информация для кандидатов в ученики Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами 
Харе Кришна, дорогие Вайшнавы! 

Примите пожалуйста наши смиренные поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде. 

Это письмо обращено ко всем тем, кто хотел бы стать учеником Его Святейшества Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами. 

Гуру Махарадж стал принимать учеников в 2005 г. В это время он много путешествовал с проповедью сознания Кришны, и, насколько это было возможно, встречался с учениками и кандидатами в ученики, стараясь уделять всем должное внимание. 

Многие из первых учеников имели достаточно личного общения с Гуру Махараджем. Он всегда находил для этого время. Но с годами учеников становилось все больше, а возможностей вести каждого индивидуально — все 
меньше. По этой причине Гуру Махарадж всегда подчеркивал важность учиться видеть вокруг себя наставников, людей, которые могут помочь нам на духовном пути. Таким образом он побуждал нас к развивать отношения со старшими преданными, которые способны помочь нам по большинству вопросов, касающихся философии и практики сознания Кришны. 

Вместе с этим, Гуру Махарадж уделял и продолжает уделять особое внимание тому, чтобы воодушевлять учеников развиваться в сознании Кришны и преодолевать препятствия на духовном пути, принимая отвественность за свою духовную жизнь на себя. Насколько это возможно, он продолжает оставаться 
личностным в отношениях с каждым. Однако число учеников и кандидатов в ученики растет, и делать это становится все труднее и труднее. 

За последние несколько лет (начиная с 2012 г.) здоровье Гуру Махараджа очень ослабло из-за бесконечных поездок, возраста, накопившегося стресса, большого числа учеников с их кармой, административной нагрузки и проч. Все это привело к тому, что в прошлом году, как вы знаете, он вынужден был уехать в Индию и временно отойти от всех дел. В это время он принял решение уйти в отставку со служения Джи-би-си, снял с себя адинистративную отвественность и резко ограничил поездки. 

На данный момент его здоровье постепенно восставливается, появляются силы служить миссии Шрилы Прабхупады. Сейчас Гуру Махарадж стремится максимально сосредоточиться на заботе о духовном развитии преданных и, прежде всего, учеников, а также на собственной духовной практике. Это его непосредственная 
обязанность, которую никто не сможет с него снять. 

Взвесив свои возможности и оценив сложившуюся ситуацию, Гуру Махарадж принял решение прекратить принимать новых учеников. Это решение, разумеется, не распространяется на тех, кто уже повторяет пранама-мантру или готовится к ее получению. Все те, кто в настоящий момент принимают его учителем, смогут 
получить посвящение, если пройдут необходимые тесты и получат рекомендации. Срок получения посвящения для таких людей не ограничен. 

Мы просим донести эту информацию до всех учеников и кандидатов в ученики, а также тех, кому она может быть необходима. Если кто-то из преданных принимает Гуру Махараджа в качестве духовного учителя, но еще не 
получил разрешение повторять его пранама-мантру, им необходимо сообщить о себе по адресу: kandidatbvg@yandex.ru 

В письме необходимо указать ФИО, телефон и действующий электронный адрес. 

Мы внесем их в список кандидатов в ученики. Этот список будет формироваться до конца 2018 года. Гуру Махарадж принял решение, начиная с января 2019 года не принимать новых кандидатов в ученики. 

Если у кого-то есть вопросы по этой теме, просим обращаться за разъяснениями: 
Дина-чайтанья дас Deena.Caitanya.BVG@pamho.net 

Варшана дас varshana.bvg@mail.ru 

С уважением, секретари Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Это очень важная лекция. Пожалуйста, найдите время и прочитайте ее.

Я начну с небольшой истории, которую мне рассказал Садху Махарадж. На самом деле, я уверен, что каждый из нас сможет рассказать много подобных историй, но это некая свежая история. 

В процессе обсуждения с ним, мы как бы завели разговор на эту тему и тема была такая, что очень часто преданные остаются в своей как бы практике преданное служения по большей части теоретиками. Он рассказал мне историю, которая очень ярко в его собственной жизни проиллюстрировала этот момент. 

Он проходил много лет тому назад бхакти-шастры, и вел эти бхакти-шастры человек, который хорошо шастры знал, который очень мог увлечь за собой, погружал людей в тонкости теологии, метафизики, расы и т.д. Но потом бхакти-шастры кончились, и через какое-то время должен был начаться фестиваль там же, в том же месте, где бхакти-шастры проходили, и они спросили: «А можно нам на несколько дней остаться, чтобы дождаться фестиваля и тут переждать?», и он сказал: «Ну, это уже ваше дело, делайте что хотите и можете, вон, под деревом там переночевать».

Садху Махарадж сказал, что «меня тогда резонул очень резкий этот контраст между красивой теорией, которую человек, очевидно совершенно, хорошо знал, и очень такой приблизительной, скажем так мягко, этикой». 

Отличие Ведической культуры заключается в том, что она не делает такой большой акцент на теории. Ведическая культура или философия – и тем более философия бхакти – это практическая вещь и без реализации этих ценностей на практике все абсолютно бессмысленно.

Однако, очень часто мы видим, каким образом все наши рассуждения о бхакти остаются красивой теорией. Не очень часто – сплошь и рядом. Мы все сидим на лекциях, мы все слушаем, мы все говорим: «Кришна-катха ки! Джая!», мы все погружаемся в это, даже изучаем книги Шрилы Прабхупады, но когда речь заходит о том, чтобы применить это на практике – при чем в элементарных вещах – то сплошь и рядом начинается какая-то фальшь или отступление от того, что мы декларируем или во что мы верим даже.

Собственно, мне хотелось поговорить об этом и каким образом мы могли бы этого реально избежать в своей жизни, что нужно делать для того, чтобы наш реальный, не теоретически, прогресс происходил достаточно заметно для нас самих и для окружающих.

Часто мы думаем, что мы прогрессируем, потому что мы все находимся в основном на этой ментальной платформе и в своем уме уже давно чистые преданные, и уже раса нас не оставляет. Ну, мы знаем, как это называется – это называется сахаджия. Шрила Прабхупада очень часто отмечал этот момент, что сахаджии, они тоже говорят о возвышенных вещах, поют киртаны, при чем очень с большим чувством поют киртаны. 

Я помню в свое время мне давали – это был из моих первых соприкосновений с преданными – мне дали послушать киртан баулов Бенгалии. Я подумал: «Круто, вообще!» Ууааааа – как затянут! Никаким нашим киртаниям за ними не угнаться. Но Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что они делают после того, как киртан кончается – идут и биди курят.

Этот разрыв между теорией и практикой является причиной боли и разрушения веры в других людях. Чем больше этот разрыв между тем, что мы исповедуем и тем, каким образом мы себя ведем в своей повседневной жизни, особенно в отношениях со своими близкими, тем больше вероятность того, что люди не будут верить нам. Мы можем видеть, как это происходит в нашей жизни, как мы разрушаем веру своих родственников с самыми благими мотивами, потому что мы хотим им блага, ясное дело.

Мне говорил один родитель, отец одной женщины, что «вы животных не едите, но родственников едите только так». С животными все в порядке, по отношению к животным у нас необычайное милосердие – по отношению к близким людям очень часто проявляются самые неблаговидные части нашей личности, нашей природы.

Тут не нужно отчаиваться, я говорю об этом для не того, чтобы напустить чернухи какой-то в нашу жизнь и сделать ее еще более невыносимой, чем она уже и так есть, не об этом речь и не в этом заключается задача. Задача как раз заключается в том, чтобы понять, чего мы не доделываем для того, чтобы теория превращалась в повседневную реальность нашего сердца, чтобы наше отношение к миру, к людям, которые нас окружают, к близким, соответствовало высоким идеалам любви, милосердия, сострадания, чтобы сердце наше становилось мягким, в конце концов. 

Бхакти значит мягкое сердце, и если сердце наше не размягчается в результате практики бхакти, что-то мы делаем не так. Если сердце остается таким же жестким и жестоким, ничего не происходит в нем, если оно не плавится и слезы не выступают у нас на глазах, слезы любви и сострадания, то что-то не так.

Мне хотелось поделиться с вами одним очень важным элементом нашей практики, который, если не отсутствует полностью – нельзя сказать, что он полностью отсутствует – но по крайней мере его недостает в нашей жизни. Потому что мантру мы повторяем. Я надеюсь. Повторяем, да? Я не буду спрашивать поднимать руки. Принципы мы с грехом пополам как-то соблюдаем, книги читаем, в храм приходим, Божествам поклоняемся. Это все очень важные существенные элементы садханы, без которых ничего не будет происходить. Даже гуру есть и даже отношения с ним мы пытаемся поддерживать. 

Но, тем не менее, на мой взгляд есть один очень существенный элемент, который отсутствует в нашей практике, и который, если мы введем его в нашу жизнь, поможет нам очень сильно ускорить свое реальное духовное развитие. А мы все хотим этого. Мы все знаем, мы все слышали эти возвышенные описания бхакти, когда сердце человека плавится от счастья, когда он хочет всех любить, когда при одном виде или звуке святого имени, сходящего с его уст, тигры начинают обниматься друг с другом. И ладно бы друг с другом, еще и с оленями начинают обниматься. Когда происходит умиротворение, внутренний покой, внутреннее счастье в сердце. Хочет кто-нибудь этого, да, так, слегка? 

Понятно, что сказка красивая и в нее не всегда верится, но суть-то в том, что это реальность, реальность и цель нашей садханы в том, чтобы ее достичь. Цель садханы какая? Чтобы обрести что? Бхаву, правильно. А все думают: «Бхава – да, это в „Нектаре преданности“, а в моей жизни что-то совсем другое».

Хотелось немножко подвести какую-то базу под то, что я скажу, обосновать то, что я скажу, почему, на мой взгляд, один очень существенный элемент, который не присутствует слишком ярко в нашей жизни, мог бы существенным образом поменять эту ситуацию.

Мы знаем, что такое бхакти. Знаем? Бхакти – это деятельность, но деятельность особая, деятельность, мотивом которой является любовь – любовь, преданность, не эгоизм. Чем скорее ценности внутренние бхакти утвердятся в нашем сердце, тем в большей степени в нашей жизни будет пространства для того, чтобы мы могли действовать именно таким образом, движимые любовью. 

Беда заключается в том, что как правило, как речь заходит о деятельности, мы знаем как действовать в этом мире. Все знают, как действовать в этом мире – нужно давить на других, нужно манипулировать другими, нужно так или иначе применять какую-то силу, и, когда становится невмоготу и больно от последствий такого рода деятельности, то мы все знаем, как отрекаться от деятельности: «Все, надоело! Ушел, все! Сил моих больше нет! Я буду йогой заниматься, „Ом“ буду повторять».

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Это очень важная лекция. Пожалуйста, найдите время и прочитайте ее.


  А полностью есть лекция ? Очень актуально.

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> А полностью есть лекция ? Очень актуально.


Вот здесь. http://folio.goswami.ru/?p=6164

----------


## Варган

"И теперь мне хотелось сказать ещё несколько слов по этому поводу. Точно так же как очень плохо оскорблять, так же плохо превращаться в слепых и тех, кто боится вообще каких-либо суждений. Человеческий ум, к сожалению, он склонен к каким-то крайностям. Ум постоянно мечется из одной крайности в другую. Есть люди, которые отпускают вожжи и пускаются во все тяжкие и начинают оскорблять направо и налево так, как будто бы им ничего не страшно. И Господь им судья. Но, тем не менее, Сам Кришна предостерегает от этого. Здесь и особенно в Шримад Бхагаватам, особенно в четвертой песне, где описываются эти тяжкие последствия вайшнава-апарадхи, которые тянутся не одну жизнь. Как в случае с Дакшей. Две жизни подряд Дакша проявлял эту тенденцию оскорблять великих вайшнавов. 

Но есть и другая крайность, которой тоже нужно избегать, когда человек боится судить. Когда человек становится слепым. Так вот очень важная вещь, анасуяве, быть независтливым не значит «не различать». Мы можем видеть, мы должны видеть. Кришна специально в Бхагавад Гите объясняет всё подробно. И более того, Арджуна подает очень хороший пример в Бхагавад Гите. В начале Арджуна даже с некоторой претензией обращается к Кришне: «Я не понимаю, Кришна, зачем ты хочешь занять меня в этой кровавой бойне. Зачем? Для чего? Я не могу понять?». И он не останавливается. Он задает вопросы, он всё проясняет. Иначе говоря, Арджуна – кто угодно, но не слепой последователь. Он кто угодно, но не слепой последователь, который готов взять «под козырек» и с самого начала сказать: «говори мне, что делать, я буду делать всё, что нужно. Я буду убивать кого нужно. Просто скажи мне. Я предавшаяся тебе душа». На этом бы Бхагавад Гита и закончилась, если бы Арджуна был таким. 

Но ему хочется до конца прояснить и это означает, что мы также должны научиться различать хорошее и плохое. Если мы видим, что некий человек делает какой-то поступок, который в общем-то не соответствует идеалу преданности, мы должны различать этот поступок. Но при этом у нас не должно быть внутри осуждения, потому что кто я такой, чтобы его судить. И кто я такой, чтобы знать, что им движет в конечном счете. Я ж не знаю. Я ж не знаю чем он движим. Но при этом для себя я должен отметить: различать можно, судить нельзя. Осуждать нельзя. 

И это в высшей степени тонкая грань. К сожалению люди либо превращаются в каких-то сентиментальных последователей, и говорят: «всё хорошо, всё хорошо, всё хорошо». Превращаются в каких-то роботов или, буквально, запуганных людей, которые боятся не дай Бог совершить какое-то оскорбление: ой-ой-ой-ой-ой-ой-ой. То есть, действуют из страха. Да нет, Кришна не об этом говорит".

Бхакти Вигйана Госвами 
Фрагмент из лекции в Магдалиновке, 2017.08.01.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Иногда мы встречаемся с вайшнавами, которые практикуют служение Господу вне ИСККОН – либо они ушли когда-то, либо никогда там не были, – но так или иначе это вайшнавы, мы понимаем по общению. Как относиться к такой Кришна-катхе и к наставлениям?

Ответ:

Мне недавно задали такой вопрос, такой вопрос периодически задают. Мой ответ однозначный на это. Мы все, что знаем о сознании Кришны, о духовной практике, о духовном мире, о самом себе, о йоге, – получили от Шрилы Прабхупады и благодаря Шриле Прабхупаде. И если человек хочет следовать Шриле Прабхупаде, он будет в ИСККОН. Потому что когда Шриле Прабхупаде говорили: „Я Вас люблю, но я ИСККОН не люблю.” Шрила Прабхупада говорил: „Нет разницы между между мной и ИСККОН-ом.” Потому что что такое ИСККОН? Некоторые ругают ИСККОН, я часто слышу это, мне по роду своей деятельности приходится очень много таких вещей слышать.

Мне все время приходится выслушивать апарадхи в адрес ИСККОН. ИСККОН – это идея, идея любви к Богу. Шрила Прабхупада создал это общество для того, чтобы помочь нам полюбить Бога и если я ругаю ИСККОН, я ругаю эту идею. Реализация этой идеи может быть разной, так или иначе, но любая организация – это прежде всего идея, ради которой она создается. Шрила Прабхупада создал ИСККОН для того, чтобы помочь людям обрести любовь к Богу и он заложил в основе его определенные принципы, реализация которых помогает ее обрести. Один из этих принципов – подчинение авторитету или подчинение приемственности, смирения, служения. ИСККОН – удивительная организация в том смысле, что здесь нету главных в каком-то смысле, здесь все слуги. Как правило, если человек не является непосредственно членом ИСКОН-а и он при этом на коне и проповедует и еще что-то такое, это значит, что у него нет элементарной способности принять чей-то чужой авторитет, послушаться кого-то, следовать кому-то.

Один из самых фундаментальных принципов жизни вайшнава – это принцип анугати – у меня всегда должен быть кто-то, кого я слушаю. Если я хочу достичь успеха в духовной жизни, я должен принимать чье-то руководство и за кем-то идти и выполнять чьи-то приказания. Здесь Шрила Прабхупада в этом комментарии об этом говорит: я должен стать слугой слуги слуги. Если человек не может этого делать, то есть некая фундаментальная проблема, изъян. Как есть, например, ритвики – замечательная философия. Они очень любят Шрилу Прабхупаду по одной причине. Эту причину русский писатель Леонид Андреев определил. Он говорит, что есть люди, которые любят духовного учителя, особенно когда он мертвый становится. Мертвый духовный учитель ну просто такой хороший сразу становится! Потому что ну что там, с мертвым легче как-то разобраться.
Люди, которые не принимают ИСККОН, мы должны их уважать, если они вайшнавы, безусловно, но при этом мы должны понимать, что в их катхе всегда будет какой-то …. Не обязательно, нельзя так говорить, но так или иначе, если мы хотим следовать Шриле Прабхупаде, если мы хотим верность Шриле Прабхупаде проявить, то тогда надо принимать наставления от тех, кто Шриле Прабхупаде по-настоящему следует.

У Шиварамы Махараджа в этом году было удивительное послание на Вьяса-пуджу Шриле Прабхупаде. Была опубликована интересная книга, воспоминания о Шриле Прабхупаде каких-то его друзей, знакомых, людей, которые встречались с ним, людей, из Гаудия-матха. И он говорит, что некоторые люди прочли и подумали, что оказывается вот он какой, Шрила Прабхупада! Что мы не знали его! Он говорит: „Я хочу одну вещь сказать: что по-настоящему знают Шрилу Прабхупаду те, кто ему следует, те, кто ему служит, те, кто выполняет его миссию. Они понимают его волю. Все остальное просто сентиментальность.” Если я хочу служить Шриле Прабхупаде, я должен следовать ему, значит служить ИСККОН-у. Поэтому, если мы хотим так или иначе реализовать что-то, что нам говорит Шрила Прабхупада, если мы верим ему, если мы получили Кришну от него, то я должен принимать наставления отсюда, из ИСККОН. Все остальное от лукавого. Спасибо большое.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Новосибирск (10.12.2008 г.) Бхагавад-гита, 2.48

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Есть одна простая вещь или одно простое правило, которое может кардинально улучшить все наши отношения, будь то отношения с Богом, будь то отношения с духовный учителем, будь то отношения с другими людьми, которые находятся рядом с нами, будь то отношения с нашим мужем, или с нашими детьми. Все отношения работают по одному и тому же принципу.
Есть одна простая вещь, или одно простое правило, если мы будем следовать которому, отношения наши очень сильно улучшатся. Простое правило заключается в том, что не нужно ничего ожидать. Это простое правило, которому не просто следовать. Наши проблемы не в том, что мы чего-то получаем в отношениях. Наша проблема в том, что нам кажется, что мы чего-то недополучаем. Все то, что нам нужно получить в отношениях с Кришной, мы получаем, Кришна не дурак. Кришна знает, что нам нужно, Кришна знает, что нам дать. Проблема наша в том, что мы всегда ожидаем чего-то другого, ожидаем большего. И точно так же с другими людьми, мы все время чего-то ожидаем, вместо того, чтобы делать что-то, давать что-то в этих отношениях, мы ожидаем. И когда мы ожидаем, ожидания, как правило, что делают? Не сбываются, правильно? Когда ожидания не сбываются, мы расстраиваемся. А если мы не будем ожидать, то и расстраиваться не надо будет. Логично? Одной причиной для расстройств меньше. На самом деле это очень глубокое правило, потому что ожидание – это наша корысть. Как проявляется наша корысть? Спрашивали, в чем бескорыстие? Бескорыстие в том, что мы ничего не ожидаем, и надо сознательно себя настраивать на это. Я делаю что-то, я ничего не ожидаю.

Ведь беда в том, что у нас всегда есть семена ожидания. Даже если нам кажется, что мы ничего не ожидаем, мы все равно чего-то ожидаем. Пример, который мне очень понравился такой, что человек идет, теряет кошелек. И мы подбегаем, будучи благородным человеком, догоняем его, бьем его по плечу, протягиваем ему кошелек. Он берет, кладет его в карман и, не говоря нам ни слова, идет. Что мы чувствуем при этом? Возмущение, правильно? Негодяй, грубиян вообще, что такое? Когда мы бежали и хотели ему отдать кошелек, мы же не думали, что мы от него что-то ожидаем, правильно? Но на самом деле мы ожидали. И когда он эти ожидания не исполнил, мы обиделись. А что обижаться-то, ну отдали кошелек, свое дело сделали, какие проблемы? А проблемы только в этом, что у нас есть некие ожидания, как люди будут вести себя по отношению к нам, что они нам должны. И эти ожидания, эти семена ожиданий, особенно когда они начинают расти, они разрушают все. Они разрушают отношения в семье, они разрушают отношения с детьми, они разрушают отношения с Богом. И этот вопрос о том, как, собственно, научиться – да вы не ожидайте ничего от Бога и все будет хорошо. Не требуйте от Него ничего, Он знает, что нам нужно дать. И это принцип такой: я здесь, я действую, я не ожидаю. Я получаю что-то – хорошо, не получил ничего – тоже хорошо, значит мне этого не нужно. Простая вещь.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Вопрос: С одной стороны мы должны уважать всех, а с другой есть такое наставление, что мы должны избегать общения с завистливыми и сумасбродными людьми. Но когда мы начинаем так анализировать, мы вдруг незаметно переходим в такое настроение, когда оцениваем преданных.

А когда мы оцениваем преданных, мы уже как бы не можем чувствовать почтение, это понимание, что все лучше меня, может уйти. Как эту грань выдержать, что ты хуже всех, что все лучше всех тебя с одной стороны и с другой ...?

Ответ БВГМ: Если вы поймете, что вы по-настоящему хуже всех, вы сможете общаться с кем угодно. Вам не будет страшно ничего. Потому что это очень высокое состояние сознания, в котором человек не будет оскверняться даже при общении с другими. Если мы постоянно судим людей, анализируем их поступки, пытаемся понять их психологию и понять какие пороки стоят за всем этим, это очень опасное положение, очень опасное. Потому что мы смотрим на всех остальных через призму своих собственных пороков. Точно так же как человек, который надел на себя зеленые очки, видит все зеленым, точно так же если мы смотрим на других через зеленые очки своей зависти, мы увидим зависть у всех остальных.
Мы, по сути дела, будем приписывать свою собственную зависть другим. Очень часто преданные берутся судить о мотивах поступков других людей и при этом как они судят? – на основании своих собственных мотивов. Они приписывают другим свои мотивы, а это оскорбление. Мы не знаем о мотивах других людей. Здесь, если с обычной точки зрения судить о поступке Нарады Муни, можно подумать: „Ну надо же, кто он такой, вообще, что он делает!!!” Но у него есть чистый мотив, он хочет приблизить появление Кришны и если мы будем судить о других, то мы зайдем очень далеко. Поэтому тут нужно быть очень осторожным. Понятно, что общение с завистливыми людьми не самое лучшее, но все зависит от того ... Общение оскверняет нас только в одном случае. Общение оскверняет нас только, если мы сами ставим себя в зависимость от этого человека, который обладает не очень хорошими качествами. Через этот канал зависимости к нам переходят его дурные качества.
Если мы независимы от него, то мы не общаемся с ним, мы ему даем общение. Именно наша зависимость от человека опасна, потому что она оскверняет. Когда мы финансово зависим или эмоционально начинаем зависеть от человека. Собираемся вместе и начинаем смеяться над другими – это тоже зависимость какая-то. Когда мы в ту или иную форму зависимости от человека попадаем, то тогда да, тогда это очень опасно. В противном случае это не так опасно. Гораздо опаснее моя тенденция судить преданных, пытаться все время как-то понять их мотивы или их психологию. На самом деле так очень легко мы можем совершить оскорбление. Более того, это уже само по себе является оскорблением. Поэтому говорится, что если мы не знаем какого уровня преданный, на всякий случай нужно считать его парамахамсой.
Если мы не уверены точно кто он, это самое безопасное отношение ко всем. Тогда мы будем жить в обществе парамахамс и жизнь наша будет очень счастливой.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

МОИ РОДИТЕЛИ - ДЕМОНЫ!
(или Кришна на кирпиче :smilies: )

Пундарика был молодым человеком, будучи ребенком он очень хорошо относился к своим родителям. Его отца и мать звали Джанудев и Сатьявати. А потом, когда он женился, под влиянием своей жены, он стал эксплуатировать своих родителей, он стал их доводить, непочтительно относиться.К сожалению, трансформация, которая бывает иногда с мужчиной, общение с женой, не всегда облагораживает. Родители мучались, несколько лет, живя у него дома, и в конце концов решили уйти в паломничество.

Он, когда узнал, что они ушли в паломничество, подумал, что «нет, так просто вы от меня не уйдете, я тоже пойду в паломничество с вами». Он поехал в паломничество с ними, и они несли всю поклажу: его поклажу, поклажу его жены… Он сам ехал на лошади, его жена ехала на лошади, родители шли пешком и тащили все это. В конце концов они пришли в Варанаси, в Каши, в святой город, и так как долго шли, очень устали и остановились в ашраме одного Свами, Кукут Свами и Пундалика заснул.

Под утро что-то его разбудило, он не мог понять, что. Он проснулся, видит: еще темно, хотя там уже чуть-чуть посветлело. Он вышел во двор и он увидел странную картину: он увидел троих прекрасных женщин необычайной красоты в очень грязных, засаленных сари. Они делали разную работу, они стирали одежду этого Свами, они подметали пол у него во дворе, они мыли. Он наблюдал за этим. Причем очень красиво делали это. И ему сразу почудилось: что-то необычное есть в этом. Потом они зашли в храм и через несколько мгновений зашли в комнату, где молились, и когда они вышли оттуда, он, к удивлению своему, увидел, что они абсолютно чистые, что те грязные сари, которые были на них, стали абсолютно чистыми, безупречными, блестящими, и тогда эти женщины исчезли.

Солнце взошло, и он стал думать: «Это мне привиделось или нет? Может, это сон какой-то был?» Он не мог понять целый день. Он почувствовал в сердце очень большое успокоение, мир, который давно не чувствовал, счастье необычайное. Он подумал: «Что-то особенное я видел», поэтому на следующую ночь он не мог заснуть. Он ворочался, ворочался, в конце концов он услышал, что что-то за окнами происходит.

Он вышел и опять увидел этих трех женщин. Он решил поближе подойти, до этого он издалека наблюдал. Он увидел опять грязные-грязные сари какие-то. Очень красивые, но очень грязные все. Он спросил: «Вы кто?» и они сказали: «Я Ганга», «А я Ямуна», «А я Сарасвати». «Мы приходим каждую ночь в этот ашрам, к Кукут Свами, чтобы служить ему, потому что это единственный способ очиститься от грехов.

Люди в течение дня омываются в нас, оставляют свои грехи. Мы приходим сюда, к этому великому преданному, потому что мы знаем: если мы ему послужим, мы от всех грехов очистимся, поэтому наши сари становятся такими чистыми».«Много людей, жутких совершенно, грешников, купается и настолько больно принимать их в себе, но самый жуткий человек, который в нас когда-либо купался, это Пундарика». Потом внимательно так на него посмотрели и сказали: «Ты!» Он спросил: «А почему?» Они сказали: «Потому что ты так относишься к своим родителям».

Он очнулся, он понял, он пересмотрел всю свою жизнь и он стал с этого момента по-другому относиться к родителям. Они сказали ему, что Бог находится повсюду. Получив этот мистический опыт, он вернулся к себе – он сам был из Пандрапура – вместе с родителями, и с тех пор он так стал служить родителям, как никогда никто не служил.

Кришна настолько привлечен был этой его энергией бхакти, его преданностью, что в какой-то момент жарким летним вечером, когда отец его ворочался и не мог заснуть, этот Пундарика делал ему массаж и с такой любовью делал этот массаж и при этом пел какие-то мантры и он хотел, старался, чтобы отец его заснул и он все сердце вкладывал в этот процесс поклонения своему отцу, массируя его стопы, Кришна не мог удержаться.

Кришна прибежал туда, Кришна постучался к нему и говорит: «Я пришел! Я к тебе пришел!» Пундарика, даже не оглядываясь, сказал: «Подожди!» Он говорит: «Не могу ждать, тут песок горячий очень, очень жарко». Он взял кирпич и бросил этот кирпич Ему: «Постой там». «Ну, на кирпиче постой!» Он продолжил массаж, его отец уснул, часа два он его массировал, и вышел – Бог стоит, ждет его. Витхалнатх, который стоит там, Он так стоит, как люди, которым долго нужно ждать.

Он ждал, ждал, потом Пундарика увидел Его и говорит: «Ты кто?» Он говорит: «Я Кришна. К тебе пришел». «Ой, Кришна, прости меня, пожалуйста, я не хотел, я не знал, что Ты пришел, я просто …» Кришна говорит: «Да Я потому и пришел, что ты своему отцу служил».

Еще раз, чтобы вы не заподозрили меня в введении каких-то мирских принципов в нашу божественную философию, я просто-напросто цитирую Шрилу Дживу Госвами, в «Бхакти-сандарбхе» он описывает эту историю, он ссылается на нее, он объясняет, что Пундарика достиг совершенства, потому что он служил своим родителям. И он вернулся к Богу! И Кришна, настолько сердце Его было расплавлено, что когда Пундарика сказал: «Прости, меня», Он сказал: «Да, нет, не прощения надо просить, а благословения! Любое благословение у Меня проси!»

И тот сказал: «Ну хорошо, ладно, останься в таком виде!» И Кришна остался. В этот момент Он стал… Мало того, пока Он ждал там, Рукмини Его хватилась. Рукмини у себя была и Рукмини в Двараке, по близости, в Махараштре, Рукмини хватилась: нет и нет мужа. Она стала искать повсюду, в конце концов нашла Его: Он стоит, ждет. Она рядом встала и тоже стала ждать. До сих про Они там стоят, чтобы так или иначе доказать нам, как важно уважать этот принцип, принцип старшинства, и таким образом развивать привязанность к Кришне, понимая, что старшинство идет от Кришны.

В следующий раз, когда вы услышите от преданных, что «ваши родители демоны», вспомните, пожалуйста, эту историю и не слишком поддавайтесь на все это. В конечном счете, Вайшнавская культура – это культура, которая гармонизирует все, потому что она учит нас видеть Бога во всем. Есть, я слышал, готовясь к этому семинару, лекцию Шиварама Махараджа. Ему задали вопрос: «Как относиться к своим родителям?» Шиварам Махараджа ответил: «Мы должны уважать всех, так почему бы и не своих родителей?», смеясь над самим принципом.

Госвами Махарадж. Семинар «Уважение», лекция 3

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ОБЕРЕГАЙТЕ СВОЮ ВЕРУ И ПРЕДАННОСТЬ ГУРУ!

(Тема: О Ритвиках - "чтение их публикаций таит в себе смертельную угрозу для вашего сознания Кришны". )

Вопрос: Харе Кришна! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! Слава Радханатху Махарадже! Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны, дорогой Гурудев!

Столкнулся с "проповедью" ритвиков. Узнал от старших преданных, кто они и что.

Проблема вот в чём: на все статьи ИСККОН, они написали ответы, и получается, что последнее слово за ними. Я понимаю, что с дураками не спорят, но у стороннего наблюдателя (а таких много), складывается впечатление, что их теория больше аргументирована и более близка к истине. Вот в чём кошмар.

Знаю людей, которые из-за этого или приняли их теорию, или заняли нейтральное положение, что не лучше, на мой взгляд. Очень нехорошие последствия из-за их спекуляций. Печально, что бхакты, не разобравшиеся в этом как следует, увидев там подтверждение каких-то своих сомнений, которые, в свою очередь, могут быть вполне обоснованы, общими несовершенствами современного ИСККОНа, идут к ним. Совершают оскорбления и деградируют.

Опровергнуть их доводы мне не хватает знания и разума. Как скажите быть?

Ответ: Спасибо за вопрос.

Мой опыт общения с людьми, придерживающимися этих взглядов, показывает, что переубедить их невозможно. Они будут без конца приводить какие-то цитаты и перечислять все недостатки ИСККОН, реальные и мнимые. Писать опровержения на их статьи нет никакого смысла - у них очень много свободного времени, потому что ничего конструктивного они не делают, только занимаются казуистикой.

Я понимаю, что их пропаганда затрагивает невинных людей. Ради них, может быть, и стоило бы вступить в полемику. Но это - все равно что толочь воду в ступе. В аналогичных случаях Шрила Прабхупада никогда не принимал логику и условия игры, которую навязывал ему оппонент, поэтому я тоже не буду повторять все избитые аргументы, а попытаюсь посмотреть на этот спор с чуть-чуть другой точки зрения.

На мой взгляд, самым сильным аргументом против них, являются как раз тома написанных ими аргументов. Объясню, почему. Шрила Прабхупада часто приводил санскритскую поговорку: пхалена паричийате - "Судить нужно по плодам". "Ритвики" выдают себя за истинных последователей Шрилы Прабхупады, следующих ему во всем, до буквы. ИСККОН же, по их мнению, нарушает волю Шрилы Прабхупады. Но каковы плоды этого их "следования"? Только тонны безнадежно испорченной бумаги.

Все знают, что Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы его последователи распространяли его книги. Можно спросить, сколько книг распространили ритвики в России в марафон Шрилы Прабхупады? Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы преданные выходили на харинамы. Когда эти ярые "последователи" Шрилы Прабхупады выходили на харинаму в последний раз? Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы его последователи сотрудничали друг с другом - это, по его словам, то, как мы можем проявить любовь к нему. Есть у ритвиков хоть какое-то реальное движение или какие-то проекты, в рамках которых можно по-настоящему сотрудничать, не говоря уже о том, чтобы сотрудничать с ИСККОН? Даже внутри их лагеря есть только разрозненные преданные, каждый из которых тянет одеяло на себя. Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы его последователи проповедовали науку сознания Кришны и строили храмы. Флагманом ритвиков является храм в Бангалоре, но этот храм был украден у ИСККОН. Он был построен тогда, когда ни один из преданных, живших в этом храме, не был ритвиком. При его постройке были задействованы ресурсы ИСККОН, а потом президент храма принял эту "философию" и просто украл с помощью подложных документов храм у ИСККОН. Этого хотел Шрила Прабхупада?

Может быть, они проводят большие фестивали? Учат людей систематически философии сознания Кришны? Разрабатывают курсы по бхакти-шастрам, бхакти-вайбхаве и бхакти-веданте? Пишут книги по философии сознания Кришны? Переводят священные писания Гаудия-вайшнавов? Устраивают Ратха-ятры? С риском для жизни проповедуют в Африке или в Ираке?

Нет, максимум, на что их хватает - это раздавать листовки во время мероприятий, проводимых ИСККОН. Тоже не припомню, чтобы Шрила Прабхупада когда-то стоял перед каким-либо храмом Гаудия-матха и всучал всем входящим листовки с объяснениями того, как его духовные братья отклонились и не выполняют волю Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати.

Спросите любого человека, который еще способен беспристрастно оценивать явления: кто все-таки в большей мере исполняет наставления Шрилы Прабхупады во всем их объеме, кто по-настоящему является его последователем и исполняет его волю: ИСККОН или уважаемые последователи "философии" ритвиков?

Насколько я помню, первые последователи этой философии появились на свете году в 86-87. Тогда они были сосредоточены на ферме Нью Талаван в Америке. С тех пор прошло двадцать с лишним лет. Логично было бы предположить, что, если их философия такая правильная и безупречная, то за это время они могли бы консолидироваться и создать что-то вроде теневого ИСККОН с теневым Джи-би-си. Ничего подобного. Так называемое Ай-эр-эм (ISKCON Reform Movement) не состоялся. Главные представители ритвиков поссорились между собой и разошлись в разные стороны. Более того, не нужно быть прорицателем, чтобы предсказать простую вещь: последователи этой "философии" НИКОГДА не объединятся в какое-то серьезное движение, никогда и никому подчиняться не будут, не смогут создать никакого подобия Руководящего Совета (Джибиси), потому что каждого из них привела к принятию этой философии глубоко укоренившаяся анартха - желание независимости.

Позволю утверждать, что именно это желание независимости, а не письма и беседы Шрилы Прабхупады 1977 года, и является подлинным фундаментом всего этого направления в современном Гаудия-вайшнавизме. Именно это желание невозможно опровергнуть никакими аргументами.

И еще один важный аргумент. Когда Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что оскорбление вайшнавов должно становиться нашим жизненным кредо? Сколько раз в своих книгах Шрила Прабхупада предостерегает об опасностях вайшнава-апарадхи! В шастрах говорится, что даже не обрадоваться при виде вайшнава - уже апарадха, не говоря уже о том, чтобы смаковать какие-то его старые оплошности и прегрешения. Но если взять все публикации ритвиков в их совокупности, то это будет самой большой в истории человечества коллекцией вайшнава-апарадх, достойной войти в книгу рекордов Гиннеса. Их журнал из номера в номер с маниакальной навязчивостью обсасывает все, что хотя бы отдаленно напоминает скандалы, связанные с вайшнавами.

Опускался ли когда-нибудь ИСККОН до таких же аргументов по отношению к последователям этой "философии"? Падения вайшнавов, причем занимавших видное положение, были и во времена Шрилы Прабхупады. Выставлял ли Шрила Прабхупада эти истории на всеобщее обозрение? Нет. Его приговор в таких случая был однозначен: "Любой, кто публично обсуждает падение другого вайшнава, сам падет".

Беда в том, что вся эта "философия" порождена сознанием, зараженным ядом оскорблений вайшнавов. Как можно ей доверять? Какие плоды может принести ядовитое дерево? По-хорошему, на их публикациях, как на сигаретах, нужно бы ставить штамп: "Минздрав предупреждает: чтение этих публикаций таит в себе смертельную угрозу для вашего сознания Кришны".

Если же отложить в сторону психологический анализ этой "философии" и попытаться просто беспристрастно посмотреть на на ту выхолощенную версию Гаудия-вайшнавизма, которую они предлагают в качестве единственно верной, то тоже картина будет достаточно ясная.

Гуру нужен нам для того, чтобы ученик мог поменяться в самой глубине, а не на поверхности. Сознание Кришны требует радикальной перемены сознания. Фигурально выражаясь, гуру должен провести открытую операцию на нашем сердце. Концепции, составляющие наше ложное "я", выкорчевать труднее всего, потому что они ближе всего к душе. Но именно их должен поменять преданный, сменив эго наслаждающегося на эго слуги.

Любой человек, становящийся на духовный путь, до какой-то степени хочет поменяться, но ему приходится преодолевать очень сильное и далеко не всегда осознаваемое сопротивление груза, накопленного в его подсознании. Механизмы самообмана действуют очень тонко, потому что подсознание незаметно формирует наши мыслительные процессы таким образом, чтобы оправдывать свой статус кво. Помочь разрешить эту проблему может только гуру, которого я искренне пустил в свое сердце. Без присутствия в нашей жизни такого человека все наши попытки поменяться будут сродни попыткам Барона Мюнхаузена вытащить самого себя из болота за волосы.

Катха Упанишад символически описывает процесс постижения духовного знания через историю Начикетаса и Ямараджи. Ямараджа в этой истории олицетворяет собой гуру. Иначе говоря, шрути сравнивает гуру с богом смерти! Мы часто говорим о том, что гуру дает человеку второе рождение, но при этом мы забываем, что, прежде чем помочь нам родиться заново, он должен помочь нам умереть. Наше старое "я" с его комплексами и проблемами должно погибнуть от его руки. Все эти глубинные процессы просто не произойдут в нашем сердце, если у нас не будет живых, глубоких, доверительных отношений с духовным учителем. Наше старое "я" будет сопротивляться до последнего.

Кто знает, может быть, в очередной публикации ритвиков будет многостраничное опровержение этих аргументов с параграфами, подпунктами, лингвистическим анализом и прочей казуистикой. Только читать я его все равно не буду - не до того.

Вопросы к Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяне Госвами Махараджу

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Этот же ответ по ритвикам, но с другой концовкой и дополнительной историей на странице 10 пост №199 этой же ветки.http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...t=1506&page=10

----------


## Махабхарата дас

СМЫСЛ ПАЛОМНИЧЕСТВА

Ездить не плохо, просто не нужно считать это бхакти. Был такой хороший итальянский художник Модильяни. И он хорошо в свое время заметил по поводу склонности к поездкам. Он сказал, что поездки или путешествия – это имитация деятельности, когда ничего не происходит особенного, но человек очень занят, правильно? Надо подготовиться, надо успеть на самолет сесть, надо перелететь – очень бурная деятельность. И ездить неплохо, мы должны ездить, мы очищаемся. Но для чего нужно ездить в святое место? Да, для того, чтобы встретиться там со святым человеком. На самом деле смысл паломничества в том, чтобы увидеть там святого человека и это самое главное. Чтобы прийти к нему и, увидев его святость, проникнуться его святостью, в этом смысл паломничества главный. Не в том, чтобы погода лучше была, потому что Господь Чайтанйа очень милостиво родился в самый ужасный месяц в России, он знал, что это будет дополнительным стимулом, чтобы совершать паломничество – холодно тут, противно, в феврале, в марте, а тут - Гаура-Пурнима, повод, чтобы поехать туда. Это все хорошо, это все можно делать, ничего плохого в этом нет. Можно ездить, даже нужно ездить, но просто не надо слишком этим гордится, не нужно считать себя хаджой.

БВГМ

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Сегодня Шачинанда Махарадж на лекции рассказал замечательную историю. Эту историю, когда он рассказывал, она у меня отзывалась в сердце болью.

Он рассказал, что жил один санньяси, который решил построить храм, но почему-то люди пожертвований ему не давали. Так ему хотелось построить храм для Кришны, во что бы ни стало. И он в отчаянии стал молиться. Стал говорить: "О Кришна, Бог, Ты всемогущ! Дай мне какую-нибудь мистическую силу, чтобы я мог людям давать какое-нибудь благословение и чтобы они в обмен на это благословение давали мне деньги, чтобы я мог построить для Тебя храм". Он так искренне молился, так горячо молился (я себя сразу узнал в этом образе (смех)), он горячо молился, просил, отбивал поклоны, мантры читал, голодал, постился.

Кришна явился к нему. Он сказал: "Даю тебе один дар, удивительный, редкостный, замечательный дар. Ты сможешь награждать этим даром любого человека, - и Кришна улыбнулся Своей загадочной улыбкой, - Я даю тебе самый редкостный дар, самый лучший дар. Теперь по твоему благословению любой человек сможет вернуться к Богу очень легко, без всяких сложностей, без трудной садханы, без всего остального. Тебе нужно будет просто подойти и сказать: "Хочешь, вернешься к Богу быстро? Будешь там жить вместе с Ним".

Санньяси обрадовался: "Вот, наконец-то, сейчас все пойдет, сейчас наша компания по сбору средств пойдет". И он подбежал к первым попавшимся людям. Первые попавшиеся люди были молодым мужчиной и молодой женщиной, которые только что поженились. И он сказал: "Я могу совершить чудо. Я могу дать вам благословение. И если я дам вам благословение, вы очень скоро без особенных трудностей, без труда, без практики, не нужно мантру даже повторять, вернетесь к Богу". Они сказали: "А что тебе нужно?". "Мне нужны деньги на храм". "Бери деньги на храм, только не нужно нам этого благословения.(смех) Мы только что поженились. Нам не до того".
Он немножко разочаровался, хотя подумал: "Работает, деньги дают" (смех). Он стал подходить к разным людям, но все люди одно и то же говорили: "Не нужно мне этого, не нужно. Иди, иди куда-нибудь еще". Кто-то давал, кто-то отмахивался от него как от надоедливой мухи. В конце концов он нашел одного человека, который лежал при смерти. У него была смертельная болезнь, он лежал на смертном одре. Он сказал: "Слушай, оставь мне наследство свое. Я тебе дам замечательный дар - ты сможешь вернуться к Богу". Тот говорит: "А у тебя другого дара нет? Я тебе дам пожертвование, а ты не можешь сделать так, чтобы я хотя бы год тут пожил? Я только что заключил очень выгодную сделку и мне нужно, чтобы деньги пришли, чтобы понять, что успех пришел. Год мне еще один нужен".

Тот вообще расстроился и опять стал Богу молиться. Он стал говорит: "Как так? Никто не хочет, что за люди такие?". Кришна опять пришел к нему и сказал: "Чего ты плачешь?". Тот сказал: "Ты мне дал какое-то дурацкое благословение. Никому не нужно. Что такое? Почему люди не ценят это? Почему никто не хочет к Тебе возвращаться?" Кришна улыбнулся Своей многозначительной улыбкой и сказал: "Ну ладно, что о них говорить. Может ты вернешься?". Он: "Нет, нет, мне Тебе храм построить надо. (смех) Я еще не готов".

И смысл этой притчи в том, что пока мы живем здесь, мы очень много слышим. И так как мы слышим, все это зарождает в нашем сознании материальные желания и материальные желания держат нас здесь прикованными к этому материальному миру. Мы все время думаем: "Да, может здесь не очень хорошо, но если я исполню это желание, то тогда я буду счастливым". Именно потому, что я услышал, что это можно сделать, что я могу исполнить это желание, что есть метод, что есть способ, что в конце концов я смогу стать счастливым здесь.

(БГ 2.52, Лондон, 19.06.06 )

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Кришна бесконечно большой, живое существо бесконечно маленькое. И, будучи бесконечно большим, Его прерогатива устанавливать правила. А природа живого существа в силу его зависимости заключается в том, чтобы этим правилам следовать или подчиняться воле Божьей. И когда живое существо наделенное, опять же, по милости Господа свободой воли говорит: «Я не буду этого делать», Кришна говорит: «Ради Бога, сколько угодно, вот для тебя целый мир, делай все, что хочешь. Но ты пойми, что единственная правильная вещь, которую ты можешь делать, которая принесет тебе благо, ради твоего блага я сейчас тебе скажу что и как надо делать. А так делай что хочешь». Йатхеччхаси татха куру. Кришна говорит: «Как хочешь, так и поступай. Я тебя наделил волей. У тебя есть свободная воля, ты полностью свободен». Йатхеччхаси - «Что хочешь, то и делай. У меня проблем с этим нет, у тебя проблемы будут. Если ты хочешь, чтобы у тебя не было проблем, Я тебе объясняю, что тебе нужно делать».

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ПОЧЕМУ КРИШНА ИЗНАЧАЛЬНО БЫЛ ТОЛЬКО У ЛЮДЕЙ, ЖИВУЩИХ В ИНДИИ, ЧЕМ ПРОВИНИЛИСЬ ОСТАЛЬНЫЕ?

Вопрос: Почему Кришна изначально был только у людей, живущих в Индии, чем провинились остальные? Карма так проявляется? Почему Кришна одет как принято в Индии, а не по-другому?

ЕС Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж: Спасибо большое за этот вопрос, я тоже иногда задавал себе этот вопрос где-то на заре своей практики духовной науки. И ответ на этот вопрос формулирует Господь Брахма в своих молитвах творческой энергии, где он говорит:

твам бхакти-йога-парибхавита-хрит-сароджа 
ассе шрутекшита-патхо нану натха пумсам 
йад-йад-дхийа та уругайа вибхавайанти 
тат-тад-вапух пранайасе сад-ануграхайа (Бхаг. 3.9.11)

Это стих, знаменитый стих из «Шримад-Бхагаватам», где формулируется принцип или закон проявления Бога. Бог проявляет себя так, и в той форме, в какой человек хочет и готов Его увидеть йад-йад-дхийа, какова наша медитация тад-тад-вапух такую форму мы увидим перед собой. И Шрила Джива Госвами делает этот стих основным для понимания принципа, положенного в основу проявления Верховного Господа. Верховный Господь, Бхагаван, мы увидем Его в зависимости от нашего настроения, нашей медитации и так далее. Он проявится, когда сердце наше станет абсолютно чистым, хрид-сароджа оно станет таким же чистым как лотос. И следующее очень важное условие твам бхакти-йога-парибхавита-хрид-сароджа ассе шрутекшита-патхо, когда мы слушаем о Кришне или о Боге шрутекшита мы пытаемся увидеть Его через слушание, через свои уши и сердце наше в результате этого пропитывается бхакти-йогой, твам бхакти-йога-парибхавита. Само по себе это слово парибхавита очень важное слово, бхавита происходит от слова бхавана, бхавана это некий процесс пропитывания. Есть такой аюрведический процесс, когда мы пропитываем нечто. И собственно тут речь идёт об этом, когда сердце пропитывается рассказами о Кришне, в результате этого появляется некая постоянная медитация или дхрува анусмрити как говорит Рамануджа–ачарья постоянное и непрерывное памятование о Боге. А Бог появляется перед нами в том виде, в каком мы медитируем на Него. Он может проявиться перед христианином, и Он естественно не будет выглядеть как Кришна, а будет находиться перед ним в том облике, в каком человек может и готов Его увидеть. Это один ответ на этот вопрос. И собственно Кришна, изначально был у людей, живущих в Индии по очень простой причине, потому что они хотели Его увидеть, потому что они в большей степени были готовы к тому, чтобы соприкоснуться с Личностью Бога. Что греха таить, Индия по-прежнему является духовной столицей мира или духовным центром мира. Первые путешественники Запада, которые приходили туда, даже один христианский миссионер, он говорил: «Теперь я понял, о каком рае говорится в Индии. В наших писаниях, Индия это тот самый рай, в который попадают праведные христиане». Оставим на его совести это утверждение, но, тем не менее, он говорил об этом, он говорил о том, что люди очень сильно благочестивы. Это желание увидеть Бога, соприкоснуться с Богом, служить Богу. Оно всегда было проявлено там сильнее, чем в какой либо другой стране мира. Именно поэтому столько духовных писаний, учений, столько каких-то откровений пришло к людям Индии. Так что ничего особенного тут нет. Как, что хотели, то и получили. В других странах люди получают то, что было. Хотя, скажем так, мы можем видеть, какую сложную судьбу имели различные пророки или святые на западе. Практически большая часть из них умерла не своей смертью, насильственной. В то же самое время, если посмотреть на духовную историю Индии, то очень мало можно увидеть аналогичных случаев, святые всегда почитались индийскими людьми и к ним относились совсем по-другому. Так что, что-то в этом есть. Что касается того, что, почему Кришна одет, как принято именно в Индии, а не по-другому. Ну, на это, во-первых, очень простой ответ. Я, честно говоря, за всю свою, не такую уж короткую историю посещения Индии, не видел ещё там не одного человека, который выглядел как Кришна. Все-таки, Кришна имеет цвет кожи шьям, цвет кожи грозового облака или грозовой тучи, как правило, таких людей там нет. Начнём с этого, что Он не так уж и выглядит как обычные индусы. И все Его изображения, нужно понимать, что это некая дань условности. Но, даже в этих изображениях можно видеть, что у него нет неких специфических индийских черт, скорее это некий обобщённый идеал красоты, на который одинаково способны откликаться люди во всех странах, в Африке в Китае где угодно независимо от того как они выглядят сами. Что касается одежды, то одежда, опять же та одежда, в которую одет Кришна, она абсолютно, универсальна. Это всего лишь навсего ткань, обёрнутая вокруг Его нижней и верхней частей Его тела и очевидно совершенно, что едва ли в духовном мире есть какие-то другие формы моды, другие костюмы, это просто некая естественная вещь. Тут нужно очень хорошо понимать, что скажем так, те атрибуты, с которыми обычно рисуют Кришну, это отражение изначальной культуры духовного мира. Мы можем видеть, что украшения везде, все люди любят украшения, все люди украшают своё тело драгоценными камнями. А одежда, это нечто, опять же естественное, и одежда Кришны она в высшей степени естественна, она не специфически индийская, скажем так. И именно этой естественностью все и хорошо то, что есть у нас, так что нельзя сказать, что он одет и выглядит именно как в Индии. Но опять же, ещё раз, если вы будете медитировать на Него в каком-то другом облике, то Он предстанет перед вами в том облике, в каком вы хотите Его увидеть, потому что все формы это мира есть нечто, иное, как некое проявление Кришны в том или ином виде.

Веб-даршан для участников проекта Студии БВГ 3.07.2016 г.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Аштавакра Муни и сапожники

Есть такая история в пуранах, про Аштавакру. Аштавакра Муни был большим мудрецом, но при этом в 8 местах тело его было искривлено. Он когда шел, у него одна нога была короче другой, тут все было искривлено, он шел еле-еле, жуткое совершенно. Страшное зрелище, с этим связана другая история, она к делу отношения не имеет.

Однажды этот Аштавакра Муни услышал, о том, что при дворе царя Джанаки собралось множество мудрецов, замечательных йогов, душ, осознавших себя полностью, со всех концов они там собрались, и он подумал: «пойду-ка я туда, в этот дворец, чтобы послушать их, поговорить, обсудить все эти возвышенные духовные темы». И он пошел, отправился в путешествие, хотя там идти было всего день один, он пока дошел – месяц потребовался. Но он был настроен очень решительно. Он думал: «я должен прийти к царю Джанаки, я должен увидеть этих великих душ, которые осознали истинную природу духа». Когда он пришел, он очень обрадованный был – доковылял до туда в конце концов, при этом весь он как-то там мотылялся, когда он шел – жуткое зрелище было. Когда он пришел туда, в эту тронную залу царя Джанаки, все увидели его и стали смеяться: «кто такой вообще, что такое?». Все стали покатываться со смеху, царь Джанака тоже стал покатываться вместе с ними. Этот Аштавакра две минуты помолчал, послушал этот смех, потом тоже стал смеяться. Громче всех остальных. Все замерли и очень удивились: «чего это он смеется? Ну, мы понятно, ясное дело, почему мы смеемся, смешнее зрелища мы в жизни не видели, а он-то что смеется?». А он смеялся, заливался, в конце концов, все остановились, перестали смеяться? один Аштавакра смеется.

Тогда Джанака сошел со своего трона и сказал: «ты кто такой и почему смеешься? Объясни». Аштавакра Муни сказал: «кто я такой, я скажу тебе позже. А почему я смеюсь, я объясню тебе сейчас, на самом деле, я не смеюсь, я плачу».

- Ты плачешь? Почему ты плачешь?

- Ты знаешь, я целый месяц шел, ковылял до вашего дворца, я надеялся на то, что встречу тут великих, возвышенных душ, браманов, еще кого-то.

- А кого ж ты тут увидел? Все они великие брахманы, муни, мудрецы, йоги…

- Нет, я увидел сборище сапожников, (сапожник, это самая низшая каста, которая только есть, потому что сапожники постоянно имеют дело с кожей, с нечистыми предметами, это самое большое оскорбление в Индии кого-то сапожником назвать, в России – оскорбление, а в Индии тем более), я увидел тут одних сапожников, сапожники у тебя тут при дворе собрались.

- Может, ты объяснишь. Что имеешь в виду, потому что просто так такими словами на ветер не кидаются. Кто тут сапожник? Где ты увидел тут сапожников?

- Ты знаешь, сапожник, он смотрит на кожу в основном: эта кожа гладкая, эта кожа мягкая, эта кожа грубая, дальше кожи он не идет, я увидел, что у тебя только сапожники собрались, они только на кожу смотрят. Ни на что другое они не смотрят.

А он черный был еще, кожа у него была грубая. Когда все это услышали, все поняли, им очень стыдно стало за себя. Мы живем в этом мире, погруженные в это невежество. Мы все отождествляем себя со своим телом, все находимся в этом состоянии, смотрим друг на друга, пытаемся найти недостатки, это все проявления той же самой мохи – иллюзии отождествления себя с телом.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Очень важный принцип садхана-бхакти – это мангала-арати.

Нужно вставать очень рано, до восхода солнца. 
Да, мы знаем, что это важно, но если мы еще будем знать, какую пользу это приносит телу, как важно в это время правильно настроить наш ум на целый день, то мы будем больше ценить этот принцип. И постепенно мы научимся автоматически вставать до восхода солнца. Нужно также знать, какое значение придавал этому Шрила Прабхупада.

Одно из последних наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады своим ученикам, данное им, когда он уже находился на смертном одре (он говорил тогда только самые важные наставления), в том, чтобы вставать рано утром до восхода солнца, потому что это поможет нам оставаться под влиянием гуны благости, а если мы будем находиться под влиянием гуны благости, то все остальное будет более-менее в порядке.

Но если мы будем пренебрегать этим и вставать позже, то так мы попадем под влияние низших гун материальной природы, и, соответственно, практика преданного служения становится преданным служением в гунах страсти и невежества.

Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Обращение Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами об этикете между полами (26.06.2019) 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDzhr5jmqu0

- Может ли муж бить свою жену

- Ограничения в общении между полами

- Кто виноват когда отношения перешли все грани

- Нужна ли праяшчита (искупление) для вайшнавов

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ИСТОРИЯ ПРО САДОВНИКА И КОРОВУ...

Шрила Прабхупада рассказывал замечательную историю, про одного благочестивого человека, очень любившего садоводство. Есть категория людей, которые занимаются садом, огородом, ездят на дачу. Безвредные люди, букашки не обидят, если конечно, букашка не покушается на их цветочки. Этот человек всю свою жизнь занимался садом, творил красоту. Беда случилась, когда в сад забралась корова. Представьте себе, вы столько лет холили и лелеяли цветы в своем саду, и вдруг, какое – то грязное животное, корова, пожирает цветы, в которые вы вложили столько любви. Картахам ити маньяте – вы создали сад, вы создали эту красоту. Он разозлился, схватил камень, и бросил в корову, чтобы прогнать ее. Камень попал в глаз, разбил ей череп, и корова умерла. Садовник спохватился, но было поздно. Оглянувшись по сторонам, он закопал ее, и успокоился: никто не видел, все хорошо. Это происходило в Индии, где убийство коров считается самым большим грехом.

Прошло какое–то время, он восстановил клумбы, забыл о корове, оправдав себя. Что бы мы не сделали, мы всегда себя оправдаем. В один из дней он, отдыхая и наслаждаясь в саду, смотрел вокруг и думал: «Господи, Боже мой, какой замечательный сад я создал». В этом момент наступило время его смерти. Жуткие ямадуты стали тащить его веревками. Садовник закричал: «Что вы делаете? Я праведный человек, я никогда не грешил». «Как же, а корова? Ты забыл про нее?». Он понял, что хотя никого не было, «Кто- то» видел все. Поскольку он был праведным человеком, и знал философию, он ответил: « Причем тут я? Я всего лишь инструмент в руках Провидения. Этой корове суждено было умереть в этот момент. Ничего просто так не происходит. Я сделал то, что должно было случиться». С ямадутами обычно не вступают в диспуты, поскольку люди, к которым они приходят, не очень подкованы в философии. Они были полностью сбиты с толку. «Действительно, все происходит по воле Бога. Причем тут он? Он бросил камень, исполняя Его волю. В конце концов, корове суждено было умереть». Ямадуты вернулись к Ямараджу и объяснили: «Он просит послать за ним вишнудутов. Говорит, что он праведный человек, сад растил, мухи не обидел. Что же касается коровы, то это гуны материальной природы подняли его руку, и швырнули камень. Он не виноват». Ямарадж сказал: «Пойдемте со мной, я покажу, что нужно делать».

Ямарадж стал гулять по саду, и говорить, не обращая внимания на садовника: «Какие потрясающие цветы, какие красивые клумбы. Я никогда не видел ничего подобного. Интересно узнать, кто это сделал?». Ямарадж пошел дальше. «Какие деревья! Таких плодов манго я даже у нас, на адских планетах никогда не видел. Кто все это вырастил?». Садовник, смиренно сложив руки, сказал: «Я человек не гордый, но ради справедливости, и чести ради, должен признаться - это я все сделал». Ямарадж удивился: «Не может быть! И эти цветы тоже?» «И эти цветы!» «Может быть слуги?» «Нет, нет, я вынужден признаться, что все я сделал своими руками». «А корову кто убил?»
Мораль очевидна. Мы должны осознать свою зависимость от Кришны, и от всех преданных. Если с нами происходит что–то плохое, нас обижают – это Кришна обижает нас, и обижает потому, что мы виноваты. Когда с нами происходит хорошее, и мы достигаем больших результатов в чем–то, надо признать: «Это не я». Все то, что мы делаем, должно помочь нам понять свою зависимость от Кришны – в этом суть преданного служения. Если то, что мы делаем, мешает нам понять зависимость от Кришны, значит, мы делаем что - то не так. Мы можем заниматься преданным служением, и, в то же время, растить ложное эго. Достигать результатов, думая: « Я вырастил сад!» А когда какая –нибудь корова приходит, мы начинаем злиться, потому, что привязаны к плодам своего труда. Шукадева Госвами пытается объяснить, что в каждом движении нашей жизни, мы полностью зависимы от Кришны. Когда мы поймем это, мы обретем бхакти.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. ШБ 5.21.4-7 2009г.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Вопрос: В книге «Путешествие домой» у Радханатха Свами такой подход, что все религии, все направления являются частями одного пути. То есть он не слишком дифференцирует, его книга рассчитана на общего читателя. А в книгах Прабхупады очень строгий подход. В том плане, что он описывает демона Балу, демона атеизма и тд. Какую из этих позиций лучше применять? Мне приходится преподавать другие философские доктрины и беседовать с представителями других конфессий. Какой из этих подходов лучше?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Ну во первых у Шрилы Прабхупады был не только этот подход. И надо понимать когда он применял один подход и когда он применял другой подход.

Когда он разговаривал с людьми других конфессий он говорил: «Следуйте тому пути, которым вы уже идёте. Только следуйте им чисто. Если вы христиане, следуйте заповедям, которые есть в христианстве: не убий, не укради и тд.

В конце концов вы придёте к Богу». Когда он говорил что есть универсальный метод повторения святых имён Бога, он приводил псалмы Давида, где говорится о том же самом. В Псалмах Давида говорится: Возьмите кимвалы, барабаны, мриданги, караталы и пойте имена Бога. Недословная цитата, но смысл такой  :smilies: 

А когда у Шрила Прабхупада объяснял, что духовная наука – это наука, то он говорил именно об этом – что в разных религий те же самые универсальные принципы отразились в силу того, что религии разные. Есть разные психологии у людей, где-то акцент ставится на одном, где-то на другом, но в сущности, законы одни и те же.

И если мы посмотрим с этой точки зрения, то мы очень легко можем убедиться, что законы одни и те же и разные заповеди существующие в разных религиях они часто являются частными случаями универсальных законов. Очень простой пример. Не есть мясо по средам и пятницам – это частный случай утверждения, что мясо не нужно есть вообще.

Универсальный закон: мясо не нужно есть. Частный случай: мясо не нужно есть в среду и в пятницу. Разумный человек, когда это услышит, спросит: - Чем принципиально понедельник отличается от среды?

И мы можем увидеть, мы можем выделить некий общий корпус заповедей. Все религии говорят что человек должен быть смиренным, все религии говорят что человек должен так или иначе слушаться и принимать высшую волю. Само слово мусульманство значит предание себя – я покоряюсь, я принимаю высшую волю над собой.

Все религии говорят об одних и тех же вещах, просто есть какие-то частности и Шрила Прабхупада часто об этом говорил. Когда ему нужно было сказать что религия это не просто, скажем так, выдумка, а это универсальная наука, то он говорил об этом. Когда ему нужно было объяснить как проявляется обман, мешающий нам дойти до высшей цели он говорил обо всех этих вещах. В чем проблема?

Проблема в том, что да, – у религии есть некая общая, могущественная компонента, но в тоже самое время у нас есть глубоко укоренившийся обман – я хочу чего-то для себя. Этот обман принимает различные формы: формы майявады или ещё чего-то. Человеку нужно объяснить, где этот обман есть. Где он начинает обманывать сам себя.

И в этом случае мы начинаем различать – вот тут, в этом философском положении обман. И тот, и другой подход имеет место, просто они для разного. Есть преданность и есть «преданность». Есть бхакти и есть «бхакти». Все говорят о бхакти, все говорят о любви к Богу, все поют киртан сейчас.

Майявади тоже киртан поют сейчас: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе Все, абсолютно все. Сейчас в Америке это гигантское движение. Люди платят огромные деньги, для того, чтобы попеть киртан.

Практически в каждом районе, особенно в районах людей высокого уровня люди приходят на уик-энд в залы, платят по 800 долларов и больше, чтобы в киртане поучаствовать. Киртан это мода сейчас: калау настии калау насти гатир аньятха

Голос из зала: А у нас бесплатно…

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:: Поэтому мы не ценим  :smilies:  Но суть то в том, что человек может петь или повторять мантру с разными желаниями и в результате он достигнет чего-то не того. Т.е в конце концов эти различия они тоже очень важны.

Общий компонент важен и различия то же важны. И наша цель конкретно достичь самого высшего. Для того чтобы достичь самого высшего я должен понимать чем оно отличается от других вещей. Когда мы говорим с обычными людьми, то имеет смысл концентрироваться на общем и Шрила Прабхупада именно так и действовал.

Когда речь идёт о нашем духовном пути мы должны очень чётко отличать, где обман, а где настоящее. И обман не значит 100%-й обман. Обман, как правило – 99% истины и 1 % лжи. И так как мы хотим чистого золота нам нужно знать что значит 99% золото, что значит 98 % золото, что такое…

Для обычного человека это всё будет золото. И мы будем говорить: Золото, золото! Берите золото! Но когда мы почувствуем, что человек хочет взять золото, мы начнём говорить: - Подожди, подожди. Есть золото разной пробы. Давай я тебе объясню, и ты сам уже выбирай. Если тебе захочется золото более низкой пробы – хорошо, но вот есть золото самой высокой пробы. Я объяснил?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. 2011.10.16 Ш.Б.9.3. Вопрос веры, Астана. Вопрос с 01:45:37

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ЭТОТ ЧЕЛОВЕК ПОНЯЛ СУТЬ ВАЙШНАВИЗМА

Эта история связана с духовным братом Шрилы Прабхупады – Шридхаром Махараджем. Шрила Прабхупада не придавал большого значения полному посту на экадаши, но он говорил, что нужно легче есть, он говорил, в основном картошка. Он говорил: «Экадаши – значит картошка». Но есть потрясающая история, связанная со Шридхаром Махараджем, она мне очень понравилась.
Однажды был экадаши у них в матхе и пришел один ученик Шрилы Прабхупады – саньяси и во время экадаши киртан он прыгал, плясал, еще что-то такое и после киртана Махарадж, глава этого матха, пригласил его и сказал: «Теперь можно немножко поесть экадашного прасада». Тот сказал: «Вы знаете, я полностью пощусь насухую на экадаши». Махарадж так поднял брови и сказал: «О, постишься на экадаши – это здорово, хорошо, и при этом прыгаешь так на киртане». – «Ну да, пощусь, прыгаю, все хорошо», но потом он посмотрел на самого Махараджа, который предлагал поесть и сказал: «Но если вам так нравится, если вам так хочется, то я, конечно же, попробую экадашный прасад, хотя много лет подряд я пощусь насухую на экадаши».
Шридхар Махарадж еще более удивленно поднял брови и сказал: «Этот человек понял суть вайшнавизма». Потому что, суть вайшнавизма не просто в том, чтобы просто строго следовать правилам, чтоб понимать еще более тонкие вещи, стоящие за этими правилами. Когда старший попросил его, сказал: «Давайте вместе отведаем»…. Суть вайшнавизма – в любви. Поэтому, все то, что я сказал – правильно, но еще правильнее понимать, что все мы это делаем для того, чтобы обрести любовь, а не для того, чтобы просто следовать правилам ради самих правил.

Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

"Рассказывают, как некогда один садху умирал во Вриндаване. Лежа на смертном одре, садху созвал всех своих учеников и стал говорить: "Скоро я предстану перед судом Ямараджи. Он вызовет своего писца Читрагупту. Читрагупта достанет толстый том, где записаны все мои поступки и мысли, и начнёт гнусавым голосом, как и положено клеркам в суде, один за другим зачитывать эпизоды моего дела. Когда он прочитает первый эпизод, я попрошу ответного слова. Я скажу Ямарадже, что, в сущности, я не мог поступить иначе в той ситуации, у меня были очень веские причины вести себя именно так. Я всё ему объясню. Я расскажу, как меня обидели и причинили мне боль. Мой поступок был всего лишь ответом на эту боль. Выслушав меня, Ямараджа благосклонно кивнет головой. Воодушевленный его реакцией, я буду внимательно слушать, что Читрагупта станет читать дальше. Он прочтет следующий эпизод, и опять я всё объясню и снова увижу благосклонный кивок Ямараджи. Так, эпизод за эпизодом, я буду доказывать ему, что просто не мог действовать иначе. Всё больше и больше я буду воодушевляться своей правотой, так что слёзы жалости к себе выступят у меня на глазах. Я буду говорить так убедительно, что сам поверю, что не смог поступить иначе. Когда я закончу говорить, все замолчат, и Ямараджа спросит у меня: "Ты всё сказал?" Я отвечу: "Да", - и замру в ожидании приговора. И тогда Ямараджа скажет: "Это хорошо. У меня остался к тебе последний вопрос: если ничего не зависело от тебя, то почему ты тогда гордился?" Я не найду, что ему ответить, и мне придется признать свою вину" 

Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами "Исцеляющие молитвы".

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Я помню, что в свое время меня очень сильно поразили библейские слова, в которых говорится, что не мы выбираем Бога, а Бог выбирает нас. Во всех ситуациях своей жизни я очень хорошо понимал, что есть некая высшая сила, которой бесполезно сопротивляться. Эта высшая сила имеет свой план, свою волю, и эта высшая сила чего-то хочет от меня. И я надеюсь, что это ощущение не уйдет, потому что смысл предания себя Богу заключается в том, чтобы, в конце концов, научиться отличать свою волю от воли Бога и понимать волю Бога в своей жизни. В конце концов, не только понимать, но и приветствовать ее, прославлять Бога за то, что Его воля может отличаться от представлений человека о том, что нужно ему".

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Екатерина Мирная



----------


## Екатерина Мирная



----------


## Екатерина Мирная



----------


## Екатерина Мирная



----------


## Екатерина Мирная



----------


## Екатерина Мирная



----------


## Екатерина Мирная



----------


## Екатерина Мирная



----------


## Екатерина Мирная



----------


## Екатерина Мирная



----------


## Екатерина Мирная



----------


## Махабхарата дас

Вопрос: Зачем замужней женщине в наше время нужно принимать официально дикшу и дикша-гуру соответственно?

Ответ: Замужней женщине принимать дикшу и дикша-гуру не нужно. Дикша и дикша-гуру нужны не замужней женщине, они нужны душе. Если Вы отождествляете себя только со своим мужем, со своей семьей, то тогда Вам не нужен гуру. Если Ваше главное понимание того, кто Вы есть, исчерпывается этим, то тогда Вам не нужен гуру.
Если Вы хотите идти дальше, то тогда гуру необходим. Муж, если он не Бхактивинода Тхакур, вряд ли может дать Вам все, что нужно. И отношения с духовным учителем важны: они протекают в другой плоскости, в другой сфере, не нужно противопоставлять их. Безусловно, гуру учит нас и муж нас учит, но все-таки учат они немного разному. Так что все зависит от того, кем Вы себя считаете, чего Вы хотите достичь.
Все эти представления, что женщина достигает ровно того, чего достигает ее муж, если она служит ему – хорошие представления, они, безусловно, правильные в социальной системе варнашрамы. В нашей социальной системе я бы не слишком сильно опирался на них, потому что для того, чтобы все эти утверждения были справедливыми, должны быть выполнены определенные условия, а бхакти все-таки находится за пределами всего этого.

Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, вебинар, 12.02.2015

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Хорошо, два слова скажу по тому, как выходить. Правильно выходить нужно как? Нужно обязательно, по-хорошему, на дашами дать санкальпу, что я буду поститься, и буду поститься, буду делать это для Твоего удовлетворения, пожалуйста, прими это. Когда люди выходят из экадаши, то есть особая мантра. Эта мантра звучит так: «Ом агьяна тимирандасья…». Не радуйтесь, потом по-другому. Это важно, вы поймете, почему это важно.

агйана тимирандхасйа

вратенанена кешава

прасида сумукхо натха

гйанадришти прадо бхава

Агйана тимирандхасйа вратенанена кешава, вратена анена кешава, вратена – это творительный падеж в санскрите, вратена этой вратой, тем, что я соблюдал это. Вратенанена кешава – О Кешава, я родился во тьме невежества – агйана тимирандхасйа, вратенанена кешава прасида – будь же доволен моей вратой, О Кешава. Сумукхо натха – О прекрасноликий натха, гйанадришти прадо бхава – брось на меня взгляд, исполненный знания. Иначе говоря, с точки зрения духовной, в соответствии с этим стихом из «Брахма Вайварта Пураны», который Санатана Госвами приводит в «Хари-бхакти-виласе», в том числе, для выхода из экадаши. Основной результат экадаши – это то, что человек получает духовное знание или духовный опыт – гйанадришти, он чувствует на себе присутствие Бога, он понимает любовь Бога и так далее.

После этого. Мы перед Кришной попросили, чтобы Он принял это и после этого можно. Да, самое лучшее выходить, если вы полностью постились, самое лучшее выходить, способ выхода – это несколько стаканов молока, разбавленного водой горячей вместе с финиками или еще с чем-то, это полностью очистит ваше тело от всякой накопившейся грязи. С финиками или с черносливом, самое лучшее – 3-4 стакана разбавленного молока с водой.

Я хотел рассказать еще одну историю, но я просто не успеваю ничего делать. Потрясающая история, но очень важная, без этой истории я никак не обойдусь. Эта история связана с духовным братом Шрилы Прабхупады – Шридхаром Махараджем. Шрила Прабхупада не придавал большого значения полному посту на экадаши, но он говорил, что нужно легче есть, он говорил, в основном картошка. Он говорил: «Экадаши – значит картошка». Но есть потрясающая история, связанная со Шридхаром Махараджем, она мне очень понравилась. Однажды был экадаши у них в матхе и пришел один ученик Шрилы Прабхупады – саньяси и во время экадаши киртан он прыгал, плясал, еще что-то такое и после киртана Махарадж, глава этого матха, пригласил его и сказал: «Теперь можно немножко поесть экадашного прасада». Тот сказал: «Вы знаете, я полностью пощусь насухую на экадаши». Махарадж так поднял брови и сказал: «О, постишься на экадаши – это здорово, хорошо, и при этом прыгаешь так на киртане». – «Ну да, пощусь, прыгаю, все хорошо», но потом он посмотрел на самого Махараджа, который предлагал поесть и сказал: «Но если вам так нравится, если вам так хочется, то я, конечно же, попробую экадашный прасад, хотя много лет подряд я пощусь насухую на экадаши». Шридхар Махарадж еще более удивленно поднял брови и сказал: «Этот человек понял суть вайшнавизма». Потому что, суть вайшнавизма не просто в том, чтобы просто строго следовать правилам, чтоб понимать еще более тонкие вещи, стоящие за этими правилами. Когда старший попросил его, сказал: «Давайте вместе отведаем»….

Суть вайшнавизма – в любви. Поэтому, все то, что я сказал – правильно, но еще правильнее понимать, что все мы это делаем для того, чтобы обрести любовь, а не для того, чтобы просто следовать правилам ради самих правил.

Семинар «7 законов Вселенной», Киев, 2014 г.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

„Но чудо есть чудо, и чудо есть Бог.
Когда мы в смятеньи, тогда средь разброда
Оно настигает мгновенно, врасплох".
Л. Б. Пастернак

Люди, соприкоснувшиеся с духовной реальностью, обретают способность творить чудеса. Чудо - это всего-навсего вмешательство в нашу реальность высшей силы, действующей по иным законам. Когда царь приходит в тюрьму, он приходит не для того, чтобы подчиняться законам тюрьмы, а для того, чтобы их нарушить и выпустить до срока на свободу ее узников. Подобно этому, когда Бхагаван приходит сюда и показывает людям этого мира Свои лилы, Он нарушает законы материальной реальности, и всякий раз это чудо застигает закосневших в своей рациональности людей врасплох.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Анекдот от Госвами Махараджа :smilies: )??

Маленький еврейский мальчик играет на берегу океана, а его бабушка сидит на берегу и периодически присматривает за ним...
Вдруг она слышит крик и видит, что страшная волна налетает и подхватывает мальчика и постепенно уносит его в океан!

Буквально изо всех сил, из глубины своего сердца бабушка начинает молить Бога:
- Господи!!! Молю Тебя - спаси его!!! Пусть он останется целым и невредимым!!!
В тот же момент другая волна накатывает и фактически выбрасывает мальчика на берег целым и невредимым!

Счастливая бабушка подбегает, хватает его и прижимает к себе... Постепенно осматривает его очень внимательно, а потом неожиданно воздевает очи и руки к небу и восклицает:
- Господи! А где панамка!!!???

----------


## Тивикова Светлана

*«ИШТА-ГОШТХИ ONLINE»*  


2020.06.10 - Вопросы - Дикша и Шикша гуру в ИСККОН  Отношения с учениками и ученицами. Оскорбление и критика гуру. Отвержение ученика. и другие.

----------


## Тивикова Светлана

Недостающие 15 минут ишта-гоштхи можно услышать здесь

----------


## АринаЛ

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!!!
Как-то находила 1 или 2 лекции со встреч учеников Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа, где его ученики рассказывают о Гуру Махарадже, разные истории, о его личных качествах и т.п. Сейчас нигде не могу найти, может их нет в открытом доступе, но я чувствую что мне хотелось бы иногда такие лекции слушать, вспоминать  :smilies:  Пожалуйста, если это возможно, дайте какие-нибудь ссылки на лекции, видео, где преданные рассказывают что-нибудь про Гуру Махараджа.
Спасибо большое заранее за ответ.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

“Нельзя слепо ничего принимать, даже если мы приняли авторитет и верный источник, мы должны, слушая его, обязательно думать: «А правильно ли это и как это правильно?» То есть мы как бы априори принимаем эту истину, но это не значит, что мы должны отключить свой ум. Обязательно должно произойти некое переваривание того, что мы услышали. Проблема преданных, что им очень трудно это делать и беда такого рода проповедников, которые очень часто замыкают людей на себе, в том, что они не учат людей критически слушать, подвергать корректному, но сомнению то, что они, в том числе, говорят. Они не учат людей задавать вопросы, а упиваются своей харизмой. Поэтому вторая вещь, которую наставник может и должен сделать, это учить своих подопечных слушать смиренно, но при этом, не отключая разума, с включенным разумом, рассуждая и думая. И признаком этого будет то, что у человека будут появляться вопросы, причем нестандартные вопросы, не сентиментальные вопросы. И конечно же, нужно стараться укреплять в людях веру в Шрилу Прабхупаду, побуждать их изучать книги Шрилы Прабхупады, больше думать над лекциями и книгами Шрилы Прабхупады, как того, чьи наставления лежат в основе всей нашей духовной жизни и составляют ее фундамент".

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Вопрос: Пожалуйста, раскройте момент предания преданным и потом выгорания в процессе служения.

Ответ: Еще раз, выгорание происходит только тогда, когда человек не предается, а когда человек подчиняется. Есть разница между преданием и подчинением. Когда человек позволяет себя эксплуатировать …
Свободного человека невозможно эксплуатировать. Когда человек продается.
Есть разница между тем, чтобы предается и тем, чтобы продаться. Если я продался, то тогда я выгорю, даже если это предание, так сказать, очень тонкое. Потому что я тогда не смогу, у меня не будет этой свободы и я не смогу остановить какую-то эксплуатацию или еще что-то такое. Если человек свободно это делает, то он всегда может сказать: «Да, я могу это делать, я буду это делать, это я не могу делать».
Но если он действует вопреки здравому смыслу и всему остальному, то какой у него мотив? Мотив у него один – ему страшно. Ему страшно, что его чего-то лишат за это или еще что-то такое. Из-за этого происходит выгорание. У него внутри нарастает недовольство и сопротивление или еще что-то, в то же самое время он не может делать, потому что у него остается привязанность и получается раздрайв внутренний.
Еще раз, свободный человек не выгорит, он всегда знает: это я могу делать, это я не могу делать, я делаю это свободно и я счастлив, делая это свободно. Я счастлив даже делать то, что в норме я не делал бы, но сохраняя эту свою свободу.
Предание не означает отказ от свободы, предание значит сохранение этой свободы и понимание того, что это самое лучшее, что может со мной быть. Спасибо большое.Да, есть возможность предаться очень замечательная.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ВОПРОС: Какова цель семейных отношений для вайшнавов? 

ОТВЕТ: В 11 песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» Кришна дает очень интересный ответ на вопрос Уддхавы. 
Уддхава у Него спрашивает: «Объясни, пожалуйста, что есть "доша" (недостаток, изъян) и что есть "гуна", что есть добродетель?» 
И Кришна дает неожиданный ответ, потому что в большинстве религиозных традиций очень четко определяются недостатки и добродетели. Есть определенные списки недостатков, или греховных поступков. Есть не менее впечатляющие, длинные списки добродетелей. 
И это очень интересный ответ. Он говорит, что гуна, или добродетель, – это утвержденность в своем собственном адхикаре, то есть действия в соответствии со своей квалификацией. Все то, что противоречит, любые наши попытки действовать за пределами своей квалификации, вне того, что мы можем делать естественным образом, в конечном счете обернется дошей, изъяном, недостатком. 
Если посмотреть на грихастха-ашрам с точки зрения этих представлений, то все становится очень ясно. Для каких-то людей грихастха-ашрам будет дошей, изъяном, потому что они в своем духовном развитии вышли за рамки этого. 
Для подавляющего большинства людей грихастха-ашрам — это гуна, добродетель. Человек вступает в семейную жизнь, потому что таков его естественный уровень, на котором он находится. И нет абсолютно никаких резонов прыгнуть выше своей головы и пытаться обойти этот ашрам, исходя из каких-то внешних представлений, что отрешенность от материального мира лучше... 
Человек должен действовать в соответствии со своим адхикаром (квалификацией), и очень хорошо отдавать себе отчет, что вот это мой уровень и я должен как можно более честно на нем действовать. Если человек действует таким образом, то тогда он по-настоящему исполняет цель грихастха-ашрама. 
Цель грихастха-ашрама – это духовное развитие. 
Слово «ашрам» на санскрите означает то место, или то положение, где люди трудятся, где есть полезный труд. И это место прежде всего духовного труда. Любой ашрам – это место, где человек ставит перед собой какие-то духовные задачи и достигает этих целей. 
Поэтому грихастха-ашрам – это труд. Основная цель грихастха-ашрама – это духовное развитие как мужчины, так и женщины. Это воспитание детей, которые появляются в результате их совместного труда, совместной медитации и совместного служения. В этом смысл.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ФОРМУЛА, КАК ПРАВИЛЬНО ИЗВИНЯТЬСЯ 

Нужно уметь искренне попросить прощения, если мы ошиблись с другим человеком или причинили ему боль. И одна ошибка, которую люди совершают, прося прощения: когда мы извиняемся, нельзя оправдываться. Эти две вещи несовместимы друг с другом. 
Искреннее извинение значит извинение без оправдания. Когда мы извиняемся и оправдываемся, как человек воспринимает это? Он понимает, что на самом деле мы не считаем себя виновными и хотим его обвинить таким образом. Будто он сам не понял, что мы хотели сказать. В сущности, это не искреннее извинение. 
Формула очень простая, как правильно извиняться. Но надо понимать, в чем заключается обида. Мы часто этого не понимаем. Особенно по отношению к тому, кто ниже нас, хотя сами мы были в такой ситуации много раз. Часто обида связана с тем, что мы лишили человека возможности проявлять себя, проявлять свою энергию, действовать. Как дети очень часто обижаются: они не могут что-то делать и их поставили в одно место, изолировали и сказали: «Стой здесь, ничего не делай». Мы не видим в этом ничего плохого. Мы просто не позволили человеку что-то сделать. В каких-то ситуациях мы не должны позволять человеку что-то делать, но когда мы не заняли человека, способности человека адекватным образом, то случается большая обида. Потому что мы как бы сказали: «Ты никто, ничего не можешь, ни на что не годен». Это очень серьезная вещь. Казалось бы, ничего особенного мы не сделали. Мы его не поругали. Просто не позволили сделать что-то, проявить себя. Это часто бывает у лидеров. И формула извинения – сначала правильно понять, кого мы обидели и кто виноват в этом, потому что часто мы не очень понимаем, перед кем извиняться, особенно если речь идет о группе людей. 
Руководство часто эту ошибку допускает. Руководство страны, или руководство храма, или еще чего-то. Очень важно, когда мы извиняемся, правильно определить, что именно в нашем поведении задело человека, с подробностями. Иногда мы знаем, что человек обиделся на нас, но на что именно, мы не понимаем. Мы приходим просить прощения, но так как толком не поняли, что его обидело, то эти извинения не будут приняты. 
И третий момент – это попытаться прочувствовать, что человек испытал. Итак, мы узнали, что мы кого-то обидели, – первый момент. Второй – нужно понять, чем мы его обидели, и, как правило, мы этого не понимаем. Для этого нужно приложить усилия немалые. И когда мы поняли, чем мы его обидели, надо почувствовать то, что он почувствовал. 
И наконец, последнее, очень важное – надо подтвердить, что эти слова или поступки явились нарушением каких-то обязательств, которые вы на себя приняли гласно или негласно. Потому что обида часто связана с тем, что мы что-то пообещали и не сделали, какие-то обязательства на себя приняли и не исполнили этого. 
Нам нравится давать обещания, мы легко даем обещания, щедро. И в том числе обещания позаботиться о человеке: «Я буду о вас заботиться, вообще не проблема, буду все делать». А потом мы не исполняем какие-то обязательства, которые на себя приняли. И этот момент, когда мы понимаем как следует, в чем причина обиды, элементом извинения является понимание того, что именно мы нарушили в отношениях с ним. Какое именно свое обязательство или какую-то ответственность. 

© Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами 
Лекция «Как строить отношения», Умань, 2012 г.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ВОПРОС: Можете Вы подробнее объяснить Вашу систему самоанализа? 

 ОТВЕТ: Это важный вопрос, поэтому я отвечу. 
У меня есть таблица садханы. Она состоит из нескольких категорий. Первая категория касается джапы, и там я записываю, во сколько я проснулся, к какому времени я прочитал 17 кругов, это некий минимум, которого я придерживаюсь. На самом деле я повторяю, а потом записываю, сколько всего кругов я прочитал в день помимо этого минимума. Кроме этого, я записываю ещё какие-то вещи, медитацию сандипандана, сколько раз я повторял джапу.
Следующий раздел в моей таблице – это шраванам, я отмечаю, что я слушаю. Слушаю ли я лекции Шрилы Прабхупады или духовного учителя, или я готовлюсь к лекции, или я слушаю какие-то другие лекции. Туда же входит чтение книг Шрилы Прабхупады, и я, собственно, смотрю, как обстоит дело с этим вопросом. У меня есть эта таблица в Excel, и она очень легко делает какую-то статистику. 
Следующая – киртанам, туда входят, собственно, какие-то вещи, связанные с моими собственными лекциями, участие в киртанам. Потом общение с учениками, я записываю, сколько я трачу на свое общение с учениками. 
Потом менеджмент, там же поддержание тела, и потом развитие разума, так или иначе, что я делаю для этого, туда же входят планы, которые я составляю. Есть эмоциональная сфера, я тоже её стараюсь как-то не забывать, поэтому она у меня находится в таблице. Туда входит общение с равными, в том числе какое-то непринуждённое общение или ещё какие-то моменты, связанные с музыкой или ещё с чем-то. 
И есть анартхи, в частности, в этом разделе я записываю время, которое тратится мной на ненужные сайты новостные, в частности интернет. Я наказываю себя за это, я записываю, если я провёл там 5 или 10 минут, это все обозначается в траурном цвете в разделе этой таблицы, то есть то, что мешает моей садхане. 
И, собственно, каждый месяц я анализирую, что было нормальным, что было не очень нормально. И я определяю цель на следующий месяц, я вижу, что чего-то не хватает, чего-то хромает. Я вношу новые графы в эту таблицу или убираю какие-то предыдущие. Если что-то уже вошло в привычку и становится чем-то само собой разумеющимся, я убираю это из таблицы. 
Таблица – это то, над чем я конкретно работаю, чтобы не упустить чего-то из виду. И как вы увидели из этой таблицы, понятно, что есть какой-то баланс. Она включает в себя эмоциональные вещи, она включает в себя разум, она включает в себя, естественно, духовную практику, прежде всего какие-то основные обязанности. Но, собственно, вот, в двух словах это что-то одно. Таблица даёт мне возможность подумать вообще над тем, насколько я соответствую идеалу, поставленному нами Шрилой Прабхупадой. Чего я не доделываю, до чего я не дотягиваю, чтобы этому идеалу соответствовать или по крайней мере приблизиться к нему. Естественно, нам очень тяжело ему соответствовать. 
Таблица помогает мне как-то держать во внимании сферы, например: эта таблица помогла мне регулярно наладить практику йоги и пранаяму. Я трачу час в день на эту вещь именно потому, что я знаю, что мне нужно будет писать это в таблицу. 
Человек так устроен, что ему хочется выглядеть лучше, чем он есть на самом деле, и ради этого он готов на многое. Он будет стараться делать эти вещи даже для самого себя. И, собственно, я постоянно стараюсь думать о каких-то целях и не тратить время понапрасну. 
Это тоже момент, над которым я работаю, чтобы действительно моя практика приближала меня к заветной цели, очень высокой цели – любви к Богу, кришна-премы. 

 Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами 
 Веб-даршан, 11.06.2014 год

----------


## Махабхарата дас

· 
К сожалению, из-за нашего нежелания меняться, из-за нашей инерции, которая есть в сердце нашем, из-за страха меняться, из-за того, что мы держимся за свое привычное бытие, за свою привычную бхаву, которая известна нам, которая хорошо знакома нам, – все эти процессы происходят очень и очень медленно, гораздо медленнее, чем нам, и главное, окружающим, того от нас хотелось бы. Мы остаемся теми же самыми. В конечном счете, что я должен поменять? Я должен поменять все. Именно поэтому это так сложно – я должен поменять все. Я привык жить определенным образом, я привык относиться к людям определенным образом, я привык относиться к Богу определенным образом и это называется привязанность, к сожалению, материальная привязанность, привязанность к моему «Я». И этот кардинальный переворот в моем сердце очень сложный, очень сложно это сделать. И поэтому я не вижу Бога. Если я вижу Бога, я вижу Его в виде камня или в виде железной статуэтки. Но почему мы видим камень? В сердце камень. Мы везде только камень видим. Даже живой человек к нам подходит, что мы хотим? Чтобы он в камень превратился, чтобы он превратился в мой послушный инструмент. И когда этот камень начинает проявлять свободу воли, дарованную ему Богом, мы начинаем возмущаться и проклинать его, и говорить: «Молчи, дура!» или «дурак!», «Как ты смеешь говорить что-то, что мне не нравится?». Это значит, что мы смотрим на все как на камень, потому что у нас каменное сердце. И смысл именно в этом, в том, что мы должны поменять природу своего сердца и мне хотелось объяснить на примере стиха из Брихадараньяка-упанишад, который вы наверняка слышали, как происходит перемена в сердце. Ягьявалка Муни говорит своей жене Майтрее, он говорит: «О, Майтреи, о моя жена, ты должна увидеть дух, ты должна увидеть Бога».
 Атмаваре драштавйам – это значит: «Ты должна увидеть Бога своими собственными глазами, испытать Его, почувствовать Его, почувствовать, что Он живой. Не просто довольствоваться тем, что Он висит у тебя на стене в виде картинки какой-то или стоит на алтаре. Бог должен заговорить с тобой! Ты должна услышать, что Он говорит, Он уже говорит». Что для этого нужно сделать?
 Шротавйо мантавйо нидхидйаситавйа 
 Что значит увидеть, почему мы не видим Бога? Именно потому, что мы смотрим на все через призму нашего каменного сердца. Наши глаза имеют определенный спектр, мы можем видеть ровно столько, сколько наши глаза воспринимают. И, в конце концов, наш ум может видеть только то, что он воспринимает, он отсекает все то, что уму не нравится. Глаза не могут воспринимать ультрафиолет, глаза не могут воспринимать инфракрасное излучение, они отсекают это. Точно так же наш ум отсекает что-то. И поэтому мы не видим Бога, только поэтому. И для этого надо поменять ум и эти три ступени, которые описаны здесь – это ступени перемены ума.

(Е. С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж. Семинар о прощении, V ретрит учеников, Магдалиновка, 2011 г.)

----------


## Махабхарата дас

О БЫТОВОМ АТЕИЗМЕ

Этот мир специально предназначен для людей, которые не хотят иметь ничего общего с Богом. И в этом мире всегда преобладает одна-единственная универсальная для всех людей религия – это атеизм. Человек может быть идейным, философским атеистом. Также человек может быть (по выражению Хридаянанды Махараджа) «бытовым атеистом», т. е. он может даже верить в Бога, практиковать какую-то форму религии, но, по сути дела, внутри он будет оставаться атеистом в том смысле, что Бог будет находиться на периферии его сознания. В центре его сознания будет он сам, и в этом смысл атеизма: когда я живу в мире с центром, который находится во мне, я – атеист. Даже если Бог существует в этом мире где-то там, на периферии.
В сущности, нет большой разницы между атеизмом с Богом и атеизмом без Бога. Когда атеист говорит, что Бога нет, это значит, что Он находится за пределами моего мира, мне до Него вообще никакого дела нет! Есть более мягкие формы атеизма, когда Бог находится где-то на периферии моего мира и Он нужен мне только для того, чтобы я мог как следует хорошо существовать здесь, в материальном мире.
Сознание Кришны кардинальным образом отличается от этого, потому что человек ставит в центр Кришну, а себе отводит законное место где-то на периферии этой картины мира. И сразу же все меняется. Все ценности меняются. Все переворачивается с ног на голову.

© Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами
?? «Сознание Кришны – это больше, чем религия», 31.03.2019 год

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ПОЧЕМУ ЖЕ ТАК СТРАШНО УМИРАТЬ?

Е. С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

Обусловленный человек слаб и постоянно ищет опору, поддержку. В чем люди находят опору, черпают силу? В богатстве, в положении. Это делает самооценку выше: "Я важный человек". Где еще? В профессии, в деятельности - ощущение того, что я делаю что-то важное. Другие В ЗНАНИИ питают силу, в количестве санскрита, выученного наизусть, и красивых историй. Это делает их сильнее - возможность блеснуть при случае. Но поймите, все это внешние и зыбкие источники силы. Когда они уходят, человек остается ни с чем. Он как был пустой, так пустым и остался. Он только прятался за этими «важными» вещами. Поэтому лучшая практика или самая большая доброта Господа проявляется тогда, когда Он забирает все у человека. И человек остается один - такой, как он есть. Ему не на что опереться. Все иллюзии и миражи развеиваются. И ему приходится искать опору внутри. В своей вечной природе. Такие кризисы – это смерть ложного эго. Ложных отождествлений, ложных опор, ложных отношений. И самый большой кризис – это смерть.
Почему так страшно умирать? Не телу будет больно, а нашему эго. Это самая болезненная вещь. Поэтому разумные люди не черпают силу во временных и внешних вещах, а ищут опору ВНУТРИ. И это нужно практиковать еще при жизни. Не дожидаясь смерти или кризиса. Нужно просто представлять себе, кто я есть, если у меня нет этих денег, этого положения, этой семьи, этой работы, этих связей. Компьютера и интернета, наконец. Кто я без моего компьютера? Что я буду делать? Ужас как страшно.
У себя внутри нужно время от времени отпускать все. И наблюдать, что остается. Не привязываться ни к чему очень сильно, не отдавать ничему внешнему свое сознание полностью. Потому что так я теряю себя. Я становлюсь очень и очень уязвим. Опору нужно искать внутри. Именно там источник настоящей силы. Это называется "умереть до прихода смерти". Или умереть, чтобы жить.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ПРАВИЛА ГИГИЕНЫ ТОНКОГО И ГРУБОГО ТЕЛА

Что делать, чтобы выстроить правильный крепкий внутренний центр:
1. Никогда не терять ощущение свободы. «Я не жертва обстоятельств, я имею свободу выбора». Мы должны выбирать реакцию, не действовать автоматически.
2. Конкретизация. Когда мы оказались в сложной ситуации, действовать в круге своего влияния. Не тратить энергию на то, что мы не можем изменить.
3. Смирение. «Я не желаю почестей». Нужно уметь передавать похвалу дальше, учителям. Шрила Прабхупада говорил: «Смирение – это не думать о себе хуже, это думать о себе меньше».
4. Отсутствие тщеславия. Не гордиться своей религиозностью.
5. Терпение. Спокойное принятие критики в свой адрес.
6. Не должны плохо говорить о других! Особенно о старших!!! Если не выпускать злое слово из себя, когда хочется, то человек испытывает уважение к себе.
7. Хранить в тайне свою садхану (ежедневную практику) и свой бхаджан (молитвенную практику).
8. Делать служение анонимно. Не напоказ, не ожидая похвалы, признания. О котором знаешь только ты и Кришна.
9. Выполнять свои обеты и обещания.
10. Говорить правду.
11. Видеть разницу между человеком и его поведением. Ценить и уважать человека безотносительно от его поступков.
12. Терпение к естественному росту других.
13. Невозмутимость.
14. Если сами живем по законам любви, тогда обращаем внимание на мелочи, умеем ценить других людей. Любовь всегда конкретна.

 Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

И я буду говорить, как я уже сказал, о прощении, о том, насколько это важно в преданном служении, насколько это удивительное качество, и до какой степени оно может развиться в человеке, когда человек действительно становится душой. Прощение – это не просто некий морально нравственный императив, какое-то правило, которое мы должны соблюдать для того, чтобы нам же было лучше. Прощение – это состояние чистой души. И об этом будет наш семинар, как прийти к этому состоянию, в конце концов, и о том, что нужно делать сейчас, пока мы еще не совсем чистые души, с небольшой примесью ложного эго. Совсем не большой, но не без этого.
 Но для того, чтобы понять, что такое прощение, сначала нужно понять, что такое обида, правильно? До тех пор, пока мы не поймем, что такое обида, наша обида, мы не сможем простить. И сегодня я буду в основном говорить об этом, чтобы мы яснее поняли природу обиды, и насколько это, скажем так, не простое качество. Кто-то когда-нибудь обижался? Поднимите, пожалуйста, руки. (смех) Все в порядке, мы еще в материальном мире. И природа обиды очень интересная. Обида на английском, латинское слово, которое в английском соответственно тоже появляется, очень интересное. Оно объясняет очень многое о природе обиды. Resentment –– на английском, от латинского resentiere. Так? Те, кто знают латинский, уже поняли, о чем идет речь. Те, кто не знают, тоже наверняка поняли. Re-, это что значит? Да, повторять, возвращаться. А sentiere? Чувствовать, правильно? Иначе говоря, в этом латинском слове resentiere или resentment есть очень важная понимание того, что если кто-то нас обидил, то, что происходит у нас в сознании с этим? Мы крутим это снова и снова, и снова. Мы прокручиваем это. И если обида сильная, то мы прокручиваем это, мы не можем ни на чем другом сконцентрироваться, правильно? Мы будем день и ночь, двадцать четыре часа в сутки думать об этом. Это будет полное самадхи. Ум не будет отвлекаться ни на что другое. Он будет сосредоточен на том, как меня бедного, хорошего, красивого, умного, молодого и доброго обидели. Так? Ум будет все время возвращаться к этому, и, в сущности, с точки зрения психологии йоги – это патология.
 Очень важный момент первый, который мне хотелось до вас донести, что обида – это болезнь, что это невроз. Это некая самскара или отпечаток в нашем уме, который возник из-за неправильной конфигурации нашего ума, неправильного, скажем так, неправильной установки, которая запечетлена в нашем уме. И в результате этого у меня возникает некое зациклинность на всем этом, я все время снова и снова возвращаюсь к этому больному или болезненному моменту. И в сущности, природа обиды точно такая же, как природа всех остальных пагубных вещей в этом мире. Они приковывают наше внимание именно к этому. Почему наркотики плохи? Кто-то думал, почему нельзя наркотиков или интоксикаций? Да, потому что мы становимся рабами этого. Мы получаем некое, так сказать, удовольствие, и это удовольствие делает нас своими рабами. Мы все время возвращаемся к этому и начинаем питать эту…. Вся наша жизненная энергия уходит на то, чтобы питать эту возникшую в нашем уме самскару. Бессмысленно, черная дыра. Но, в сущности, секс, не важно, что, азартные игры, когда человек привязывается к азартным играм, то же самое происходит. Он думает только об этом, вся его энергия уходит туда. Он становится, он как бы становится, это становится центром его существования. Но, в сущности, обида мало чем отличается от всего этого. Это, в сущности, такая же болезнь.


(Е. С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж. Семинар о прощении, V ретрит учеников, Магдалиновка, 2011 г.)

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Знаете, с чего началась война на Курукшетре? Если бы с Драупади, если бы с Драупади. Она началась, ну, то есть, можно много каких-то источников искать, но началась она…. Одно из начал войны на Курукшетре, в которой погибли миллионы людей, началась с того, что Бхима стряхнул Дурйодхану с дерева, когда они детьми были. Тот залез на дерево, а Бхима подошел и думает: «Что это он там?» А Бхима просто, ну, он там плоды стрясал манговые, и Дурйодхану тоже стряс оттуда, потряс немножно. Все! В результате, что произошло? Первая мировая война. Вернее, нулевая мировая война, война на Курукшетре. С обиды, со злобы, с этого заколдованного круга. И если мы хотим жить в этом мире, где множится боль, а в Кали-югу все пронизано энергией обиды, все пронизано энергией злости, все пронизано. Поэтому, как Шрила Прабхупада говорит: «По малейшему поводу и без повода возникают конфликты». Кали-юга – это время конфликтов, и время конфликтов только потому, что у людей копится злость. И механизм этого накопления злости очень простой. Это моя обида на всех остальных, и, в конце концов, моя обида на Кришну. Вот. И это первое, что мы должны понять, то, что обида – это механизм кармы.

(Е. С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж. Семинар о прощении, V ретрит учеников, Магдалиновка, 2011 г.)

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Есть хороший пример или хорошая история, что однажды учительнице надоело смотреть, как ее ученики в классе ненавидят друг друга, стреляют друг в друга из рогатки, дерутся друг с другом, кляузничают, это в Америке было. Вот. Мы знаем, что иногда люди в Америке даже в школу, реально, приносят ружье и стреляют во всех. Это реальная вещь! Представьте себе, до какого состояния, до какого ада человек дошел! Что он пришел в класс…. Еще, слава Богу, у нас с вами такого нет. Ничего, скоро будет. Хотел обрадовать вас, мы уже на прямом пути туда. Пришел в класс, и всех расстрелял. Сколько у него там должно накопиться всего! Так? Так вот, учительница устала от этого всего. Бывает иногда так, приходишь в какой-то коллектив, а в этом коллективе эта энергия, она копится, копится, копится. Так? И невозможно там находиться, не заразившись всем этим. И она решила как-то избавить детей от этого. И она на следующий урок сказала: «Каждый принесите по картошке». Я советую вам то же самое сделать, это хороший пример. Он вас, я думаю, спасет. Она сказала: «Теперь возьмите эту картошку и вырежите на ней имя своего обидчика, кого вы ненавидите». Все стали спрашивать: «А двоих можно? А троих можно?» (смех) «А четверых можно?» Она говорит: «Сколько угодно, пишите, сколько угодно». И все стали писать, царапать. Потом она сказала: «Теперь давайте возьмем и положим это в большой мешок». И все сложили в большой мешок. И она поставила большой мешок у доски. И этот мешок стал стоять один день, второй день, третий день, четвертый день. На пятый день из него стало доноситься зловоние. Картошка стала гнить, и ученики стали жаловаться, они стали говорить: «Воняет! Что за вонь! Вынесите это». Она говорит: «Нет, нет. Извините, пожалуйста, пусть остается». (смех) «Чтобы вы хорошо знали, чем пахнет ваше сердце. Так гниет ваша обида, ваша злость в вашем сердце». Вот. И нужно очень четко понимать, что если мы не избавились от этого всего, то, в конце концов, наше сердце будет постоянно оскверняться. И если мы не будет очищать свое сердце своевременным образом, то этот яд, в конце концов, отравит нас. В чем проблема? Проблема заключается в том, современной жизни, что у людей практически нет способов для того, чтобы очищаться от этого. Раньше людям объясняли, что надо прощать, людям говорили молитвы: «Прости, Господи, меня так же, как и я прощаю врагов моих». Люди ходили на исповедь, пытались избавиться, им говорили это все. Сейчас ничего этого нет. Сейчас зато есть, в Америке создан International Institute of Forgiveness – Международный Институт Прощения. Для того, чтобы, так или иначе, людям объяснить, что это нужно делать. Но суть-то в том, что в результате этого человек начинает гореть внутри в огне. Обида – это огонь. Иногда люди обижаются на Кришну за то, что Он ад создал. Обижаются люди на Кришну? Кто-то из вас обижается, нет? Несколько человек обижаются. Так вот, Кришна тут абсолютно не при чем. Кришна ад не создавал. Он просто создал планеты, на которых могут жить люди с адским сознанием, вот и все. Он просто создал среду, потому что, если не создать такие планеты, то они превратят, они все равно найдут место, где жить. Они превратят эту среду, как сейчас Земля, она уже превратилась практически в адскую планету. Хотя говорят по-прежнему, по иннерции мы говорим, что она относится к планетам среднего типа. Я думаю, что надо пересматривать эти моменты. Почему? Потому что сознание превращается в окружающую среду. Оно переносится в окружающую среду. Человек волей не волей начинает переносить это все вовне, и соответственно он горит в этом огне, в этом адском огне, который он принес с собой.

(Е. С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж. Семинар о прощении, V ретрит учеников, Магдалиновка, 2011 г.)

----------


## Махабхарата дас

О ЛИЧНОЙ ХАРИЗМЕ ГУРУ

Очень важная разновидность этой навязанной шраддхи (веры) появляется, когда источником этой шраддхи является личная харизма гуру. Обычно гуру — это харизматичный человек. 
Харизма, если называть вещи своими именами, —это умение гипнотизировать людей, завораживать их своими словами, как-то погружать их куда-то, вводить их в какое-то другое состояние сознания. И когда мы пытаемся на этой энергии харизмы другого человека, опять же, построить свою практику, только на энергии харизмы, то возникают проблемы. 
Есть замечательная история, которую Сатсварупа Махарадж рассказывает в «Лиламрите», по-моему, во втором томе «Прабхупада-лиламриты». Он рассказывает, как преданные однажды ехали вместе со Шрилой Прабхупадой на ретрит где-то в Нью-Йорке, в какой-то йога-club за городом. Был киртан, лекция, они погрузились во все это, полностью в восторге все были. 
Сатсварупа Махарадж пишет: «После этого я заснул поздно и увидел сон необычайной яркости. Я увидел себя не в этом мире. Я понял, что я нахожусь в духовном мире. Все очень яркое, просто невероятное. Совершенно другой мир. Не бледный слепок, который мы видим тут, а совсем другое восприятие. И я увидел толпу большую, толпу людей в этом мире. Все они стояли вокруг кого-то. Я подошел ближе и увидел, что они стоят вокруг очень красивого юноши. И каким-то образом во сне я понял, что это и есть Свамиджи. Этот дивной, божественной красоты юноша и есть Свамиджи».
И он говорит: «Я понимаю это, а с другой стороны, я не понимаю. Все эти люди вокруг него, он что-то говорит, и все в таком восторге. Я понимаю это, но я не понимаю, почему он выглядит по-другому. И я начинаю задавать ему вопрос: "Свамиджи, а почему Вы выглядите не так, как я привык Вас видеть?"» И он говорит: «Каким-то образом ко мне приходит ответ: "Потому что, если бы я пришел в этом виде, люди бы пошли за моей красотой, а не за моим учением"». В высшей степени важное утверждение. 
Есть замечательное письмо Шрилы Прабхупады, которое он написал Говинде даси. Говинда даси — одна из первых его учениц – признается Шриле Прабхупаде в любви, как обычно делают женщины в своих письмах, ученицы, духовному учителю. Сохранился потрясающий ответ Шрилы Прабхупады, он говорит: «Спасибо тебе большое за твои чувства, которые ты выразила, но – и он сразу же сажает на землю, он говорит – очень важно, чтобы ты служила не моей личности, которая тебя очаровала, а тому, чему я учу, моему учению». 
Это как раз то, что во сне Сатсварупа Махарадж услышал: «Если б я пришел в этом виде, люди бы шли за моей красотой, а не за моим учением, не за тем, что я принес им». То есть, когда люди идут просто за харизмой, они не отдают себе отчета в том, у них есть это состояние некой загипнотизированности, они идут, и, в конце концов, они идут как стадо баранов куда-то, непонятно куда, у них нет внутренней свободы. 
И в каком-то смысле это то, что было в России. В России, когда Харикеша Махарадж там проповедовал. Я смотрел на многих людей, и многие люди присоединялись не потому, что сильно верили, а потому что была мощная санга, поток такой, и человеку хотелось войти в этот поток. И было ощущение, когда входишь в этот поток и в толпу, что этот поток тебя донесет куда-то. Потому что в толпе всегда легче, оно само куда-то тебя несет. И эта харизма, она в каком-то смысле мешала людям осмыслить свободу своего выбора или сознательность своего выбора. Она мешала. 
Как Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур Прабхупада, он бенгалец. Все те, кто был в Бенгалии, знают, что бенгальцы — прирожденные певцы. Как они поют? Непонятно, как они поют, они просто открывают рот и начинают петь. Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур Прабхупада — сын Бхактивиноды Тхакура, который написал много песен. Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур Прабхупада сознательно фальшивил, он не пел правильно, чтоб люди не присоединялись из-за красивого пения, из-за каких-то других посторонних вещей или посторонних аргументов. 
Потому что у людей именно это есть. Спросишь: «Почему ты выбрал этого гуру?» «Он запел и посмотрел на меня» (смех). Харе Кришна. И поэтому Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что, когда у человека вера этой категории, такой человек рано или поздно отойдет. Он лишится сосредоточенности. 

© Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

В чем важность вайшнавской одежды? Хотя я знаю, что особенно в Америке, там есть это движение Krishna West и так далее. Но важность вайшнавской одежды в том, что, во-первых, она чистая, по крайней мере, должна быть.
Почему дхоти называется дхоти? Слово ""дхоти"" значит ""чистое"". Почему дхоти чистое? Потому что его легко постирать, там нет большого количества швов, нет сложной какой-то вещи. Это просто кусок ткани, и его легко сделать чистым. Не факт, что оно всегда чистое, но по определению дхоти — это то, что чистое, потому что нетрудно хранить его в чистоте.
И еще одна очень важная особенность — это то, что вайшнавская одежда целомудренная. Она настраивает на какой-то целомудренный лад, тогда как шорты, ну извините меня, не очень-то настраивают на целомудренный лад. Они естественным образом направляют мысли куда-то, непонятно куда. Я уже не говорю про какие-то другие формы одежды, в которых иногда люди приходят в храм. 

Даша-мула-шикша. Лекция 4
29 мая 2020 
https://www.goswami.ru/lecture/4254

----------


## Махабхарата дас

"Есть две стратегии, которые человек может применять по отношению к каким-то негативным вещам, находящимся у него. Одна распространённая стратегия, особенно когда я услышал это, это возможный негативный эффект этого семинара, мне сказали: «Обида – это плохо, это вредно», что я сделаю со своей обидой? Спрячу ее. Спрячу ее от себя, засуну ее: «Все, нет обиды, все, я всех простил». Правильно? Один естественный способ или если мы слышим «вожделение – это плохо», очень часто мы слышим, что вожделение – это плохо, и преданный потом, вдруг видит или соприкасается внутри с этим вырвавшимся демоном вожделения из себя, и он знает, что это плохо. Как можно  избавиться от этого? Так или иначе, засунуть, спрятать его, нету вожделения, нету, все. Делать вид, что его нету, силой его загнать туда, обратно в бутылку, закрыть ее, прочитать мантру, прочитать заклинание. Нету вожделения. Нету обиды. Нету гнева. Нету жадности, правильно? Спрятали. Что сделается в этот момент с обидой, гневом, вожделением, жадностью? Они будут расти. Люди, которые боятся признаться, иногда люди боятся признаться себе, иногда люди боятся признаться другим, Духовному Учителю. Нам всегда хочется выглядеть лучше, чем мы есть на самом деле. Мы не признаемся. У нас красивый фронт, мы весь из себя чистый преданный, у нас хорошая шикха, тилака на лбу и хорошо спрятанное вожделение в сердце. Хорошо спрятанный гнев, хорошо спрятанная обида, никто об этом не знает, кроме нашей жены. От жены не скроешь (смех). Она знает, какие сайты мы смотрим в компьютере (смех), она знает, как вырывается наш гнев, но никому другому! Если эта негодяйка, змея подколодная, расскажет об этом всем остальным, мы ее сотрем в порошок, правильно? Потому что она не имеет права этого делать. И это неправильная вещь. Кришна говорит, это то, каким образом люди губят себе жизнь. Я видел, как они это делают под влиянием социального давления, под влиянием того, что эти вещи не ценятся, эти вещи плохие, эти вещи надо скрывать. Люди пытаются просто скрыть эти вещи, но от этого вещи не уходят, а только принимают более извращенные, уродливые формы. И Кришна сам говорит об этом, Он говорит: ниграхах ким каришйати. Чего можно достичь подавлением? (Б.-г., 3.33) Есть очень тонкая грань между подавлением и освобождением от этой проблемы или этого порока, этой анартхи, которая у нас может быть. И реальная вещь заключается в том, что мы просто должны эту вещь увидеть, столкнуться с ней лицом к лицу, даже рассказать о ней кому-нибудь, признаться в ней, и она потеряет значительную часть своей силы. Не нужно ее бояться, не нужно от нее скрываться, не нужно пытаться сделать вид, что ее нет. Нужно честно посмотреть в глаза самому себе, нужно увидеть эту проблему и, в общем-то, в конце концов, она уйдет, если мы не будем ее скрывать, а мы посмотрим на нее и, ну скажем так, отработаем ее и поймем ее. И главное поймем, почему мы за нее держимся."

(Е. С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж. Семинар о прощении, V ретрит учеников, Магдалиновка, 2011 г.)

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Сейчас я хотел другую реакцию рассказать, еще более важную для нас, для нашего понимания. Еще более, ну скажем так, продвинутую. Это хорошее словечко из вайшнавского жаргона. Мы все с вами «продвинутые» преданные и у нас есть «продвинутые» реакции. Так вот, эта продвинутая реакция, если какая-то боль приходит ко мне, я чувствую эту боль, и если я по-настоящему понял природу бытия в этом мире, я понимаю, что, в сущности, это сигнал от Кришны для того, чтобы я избавился от своей привязанности. Что та самая боль, которую мне причинили – это боль, моя собственная боль, боль моих собственных привязанностей. И я должен обрадоваться, потому что, почувствовав эту боль, я получаю шанс от этой привязанности избавиться.
Третья песнь «Шримад-Бхагаватам»  начинается с этой истории. История про то, как Дхритараштра вызвал Видуру. Когда Кришна приехал в Хастинапур со своим посланием от Пандавов с предложением мира перед великой войной и выступил перед всем собранием и объяснил, что Махараджа Юдхиштхира великодушен, ему по праву принадлежит вся эта земля, и он требует всего-навсего пять деревень, или даже если не хотите дать пять деревень, дайте одну деревню, ему хватит. И на этом мы закончим нашу ссору. Дхритараштра вызвал в собрание своего сводного брата Видуру, сына служанки, и он спросил у него: «Видура, (так как он привык доверять ему, Видура был его мудрым советником, он следовал всем его советам, поэтому он спросил у него) Видура, что мне делать в этой ситуации? Что мне делать?». И Видура очень спокойно сказал: «Как что делать? Ты же знаешь, что Юдхиштхира прав. Ты же знаешь, что вы должны отдать ему землю. И ты знаешь, что рядом с Юдхиштхирой находится Бхима, который шипит, как недобитая змея». Он не сказал «недобитая», он сказал «как змея, на которую наступили». «И ты знаешь, что рядом с Юдхиштхирой находится Кришна, а за Кришной находится несметная сила, несметные рати воинов, которые всегда одерживали победу и там, где Кришна, всегда есть победа. Тебе нужно отдать все Махарадже Юдхиштхире, и в добавление к этому нужно сделать еще одну вещь. Ты держишь у себя дома сына и считаешь этого сына непогрешимым, так вот, этого сына тебе нужно выгнать из дома. До тех пор, пока ты не выгонишь Дурьодхану, ничего хорошего не будет». Он дал этот хороший совет, потому что его попросили. Дхритараштра сам его вызвал и попросил его дать совет.
Он прямо перед ним сказал, что «твой сын – не преданный, твой сын – демон, твой сын ненавидит Кришну и ненавидит преданных Кришны, и до тех пор, пока ты поддерживаешь его, ты будешь виноват по высшим законам этого мироздания». Дурьодхана, когда услышал это, стал топать ногами и говорится, что гнев стал распирать его, и он стал круглым, как колобок. От гнева он раздулся, закусил губу, и он стал орать, топая ногами, он стал говорить: «Кто вызвал этого сына служанки? Этого шудру, которому не место в нашем собрании! Кто разрешил ему говорить здесь? Выгоните его отсюда, чтобы от него ничего не осталось, чтобы у него осталось одно дыхание! Выгоните его из дворца, выгоните его из города, чтобы я никогда больше его не видел!». И реакция Видуры очень важная на это все. Видура почувствовал боль. Одна важная вещь, которую мы должны очень хорошо понять, это то, что даже чистые преданные чувствуют боль. Конкретно, стих из «Шримад-Бхагаватам»  , из первой главы Третьей песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам»  , 16 стих, нет 17-й, там говорится, что эти слова Дурьодханы, 16-й стих, были как острые стрелы. Эти острые стрелы пронзили сердце Видуры и попали в самую чувствительную часть его души, марма. Вы знаете, есть такое понятие «марма». Марма – это чувствительная точка. 
И правильная реакция на эту боль – эта та самая реакция, которая была у Видуры. Видура, когда почувствовал эту боль, страшную боль, пронзившую его, как стрела, что он сделал? В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» говорится: он снял свой лук, поставил его у дверей, и спокойно вышел, удивляясь силе майи Господа. И Шрила Прабхупада и другие комментаторы объясняют, комментируя этот стих, что именно думал Видура в этот момент. Они говорят, что в этот момент Видура, почувствовав изначальную боль, сразу же проникся благодарностью, сразу же заменил эту боль на благодарность и сказал: «Это Кришна показывает мне мою привязанность, избавляет меня от привязанности к Дурьодхане и Дхритараштре». Что задело Видуру в этот момент? Видуру в этот момент больше всего задело то обстоятельство, что Дхритараштра промолчал. Он был его благожелателем, он хотел ему добра. Дхритараштра сам его вызвал, сам попросил его говорить и в этот момент его невоспитанный, грубый, демонический сын стал топать на него и стал говорить: «Что это за шудра, какое ему дело, что ему делать тут, в этом благородном собрании, выгнать его!». И Дхритараштра промолчал. Видура тотчас же, после первой боли, которую он почувствовал, он почувствовал: «Кришна избавляет меня от привязанности к этим людям и, таким образом, избавляет меня от еще большей боли, освобождает место в моем сердце, чтобы я смог привязаться к Кришне. И это само провидение, которое толкает меня идти дальше». Он знал, что будет война, он знал, что война неминуема, но, при этом, он почувствовал необычайную благодарность Кришне, что он подталкивает его на то, что он сам бы не смог. Иногда нам самим очень трудно разорвать привязанности, трудно? А когда Кришна помогает нам, мы что делаем? Мы кричим и говорим: «Неет! За что?!». Что нужно сказать в этот момент? «Спасибо, Кришна, ты показал мне эту привязанность, ты сделал мне больно, я понял, в чем моя привязанность, тем самым, ты избавил меня от еще большей боли». Это тяжелая вещь для восприятия, но мне хотелось бы, чтобы мы очень хорошо эту вещь с вами поняли. Две этих вещи: одна – это карма, когда я воспринимаю это как карму, понимая, что я сам причинил боль, и эта боль вернулась ко мне, она не может не вернуться. А другая вещь – это то, что я понимаю, что Кришна меня подталкивает идти дальше и избавляет от чего-то, таким образом, через эту боль, помогая мне сделать еще один шаг по направлению к Нему.

(Е. С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж. Семинар о прощении, V ретрит учеников, Магдалиновка, 2011 г.)

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Наш бхаджан – это сочетание двух, на первый взгляд, несочетаемых эмоций – эмоции безнадежности и абсолютно ни на чем не основанной надежды. Безнадежность от того, что я понимаю, что своими силами я ничего не сделаю.
Надежда, основанная на том, что Кришна гораздо более милостив, чем все мои недостатки. Никакие мои недостатки, грехи, пороки не смогут перевесить чашу Его милости. Если я положу на одну чашу весов Его милость, а на вторую чашу весов груду моих недостатков. Какая чаша перевесит? Милость Кришны. И в этом наша надежда. И нам с вами нужно говорить о высоком идеале. Но даже еще в большей степени нам нужно говорить о безграничности милости Кришны, о безграничности милости духовного учителя.

Чайтанья-чаритамрита Антья-лила 4.71
03 августа 2019 | Магдалиновка

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Любое нарушение принципов саттвы ослабляет разум человека – это несомненный факт. Телевизор прежде всего. Телевизор – это очень опасная вещь. Телевизор, компьютер, потому что он абсолютно рассеивает сознание. Он тянет наше сознание…Телевизор придуман для того, чтобы создавать какие-то самскары и подсовывать человеку ложные цели, чтобы как раз сделать его разум многоветвистым. В этом основная цель телевизора. Телевизор нужен не для того чтобы нас развлекать, а для того, чтобы давать нам какие-то цели, которые в сущности нам не нужны. И это несомненный факт. Конечно же, телевизор это вещь, от которой потихоньку надо избавляться, чтобы разум был целеустремленным. Это несомненно.

***

Воскресенье это на самом деле день Рамы, день Солнца. Кришна приходил в Лунной династии, а как Рама Он приходил в Солнечной династии. Считается, что воскресенье это день Рамы.

Нерешительность на духовном пути. Лекции по БГ. Январь-август 2011

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Есть четыре формы существования в этом мире. Одна – я грешу напропалую. Я просто живу тут, я просто ни на что не обращаю внимания. Путь это или не путь? Да, путь, но в ад. Это путь к деградации, путь к тому, что моё страдание будет  увеличиваться. Это путь, но это путь в никуда, это путь в тупик, это некая тупиковая форма существования, когда человек либо быстро деградирует, либо медленно деградирует. Есть люди, которые делают это очень быстро с помощью наркотиков, с помощью алкоголя, с помощью ещё чего-то. А есть  люди, которые делают это медленно – с помощью телевизора. 

Так сказать медленный способ распыления своего сознания, превращения себя в маразматика. И в сущности, что такое телевизор? Телевизор это современная форма манипуляции сознанием человека, привязывание человека к чему-то неважному, глупому, вторичному. Так что это не путь.  Есть три или два с половиной духовных пути, которые куда-то ведут. И один путь тот, который обычно у людей ассоциируется у людей со словом религия. Что такое религия? Ну, да. Какие-то правила, свод законов: что-то нельзя, что-то можно. 

И человек думает: «Хорошо, дай-ка я найду религию, где побольше можно. Чтобы с одной стороны у меня всё было в порядке, но с другой стороны… Как один преданный рассказывал про своего сына. У него вырос сын. Он был преданным, всё такое, бегал, «Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Джая Прабхупад». Потом вырос большим и в какой-то момент этот преданный поймал его на том, что тот… это самое )?: Преданный очень разозлился, у него рука тяжёлая и он сразу в корень поглядел: - Ты ищешь такую религию, где всё можно, да? Ищешь такой путь, где тебе скажут: - и это можно, и это можно и в тоже время и Бог вроде с тобой будет.

Вот. Но карма йога это просто путь праведной жизни, это стратегия когда человек праведный и делает это не потому что ему хочется, а потому что нужно, потому что есть чувство долга или потому что Бог этого хочет. Но это даже не путь – это полпути. Потому что этот путь в конце концов никуда не приведёт. Просто быть праведным человеком здесь даже если я делаю это не ради себя, а ради кого-то, ради Бога, это нечто что ещё меня за предела материи не выводит. 

Джива Госвами говорит, что есть всего два пути – пути реализации духовной природы или воссоздания духовной природы. И один путь называется гьяной, другой путь - бхакти. И собственно вся Бхакти-сандарбха или начало Бхакти-сандарбхи является доказательством того, что, в конце концов, даже гьяна не является путём, что совершенной стратегией, полной стратегией является бхакти. И чтобы правильно делать то, что мы с вами делаем, мы должны понимать, что мы делаем, что должно происходить в нашем сердце и что это за путь. 

Что такое гьяна? Я недавно разговаривал с человеком, который увлекался буддизмом. Буддизм – это разновидность гьяны. Одна из форма буддизма, в частности дзен-буддизма, это так называемые коаны. Кто-то слышал о  коанах? Коан это размышление над неким внутренне противоречивым или логически неправильным утверждением. Как, например один из коанов «Хлопок одной ладонью». Человек должен размышлять что это за хлопок одной ладонью. Я почему привожу в пример эти коаны? 

Потому что это в каком-то смысле это показатель стратегии гьяны. Что такое гьяна? Каким образом человек  избавляется от этой унизительной привязанности к вторичному и неважному? Наш ум уже привязан к этому, наш ум хочет-не хочет этого тянется туда. Он привязан к этой двойственности и весь смысл, весь сок материальной жизни в том, чтобы в этой двойственности вариться: - это хорошо, это плохо; жарко, холодно; мужчина, женщина – уах! Что такое гьяна? 

Гьяна это различные формы отречения от этого мира и от двойственности этого мира. Для того, чтобы я в какой-то момент отрекшись от этого мира, от этого всего, выпрыгнул оттуда. То есть это попытка, это хитрый способ из болота материальной жизни выпрыгнуть с помощью разных форм отречения. В частности, главное от чего нам нужно отречься – это от ума. В уме уже есть эта запрограмированность, заданность или привязанность к двойственности. Не просто счастье и горе, хотя мы понимаем и счастье и горе это некий тесно связанный конгломерат. 

Вы хотите счастья? Горе хотите? Не хотите. В этом смысл материальной жизни чтоб получить счастье и не получить горе. А можно получить счастье и не получить горе? Нельзя, потому что это одно целое. Это одно целое. Невозможно получить счастье и не получить горе. Если вы хотите счастье, то вы получите что? Горе. Этот смысл материального существования чтобы получить побольше счастья и получить поменьше горя. Избежать как-то этого всего. Гьяна говорит отречься. Отречься значит от счастья, от горя, от привязанностей, от чего-то ещё, и в частности от этой привязанности которая в уме. 

И коан  очень  интересная иллюстрация, потому что что такое логическое противоречие? Есть одно и другое.  Их сводят вместе. Человек начинает размышлять. Он совершенно уничтожают друг друга и в какой-то момент этой невыносимой схватки, которая там происходит, которую он не может в своём уме совместить, он вспрыгивает над этим. Они говорят, что если человек несколько лет будет размышлять над каким-то коаном, то он сможет обрести просветление. 

Просветления значит ему это надоест до такой степени, что он что-то другое поймёт. Что в этот момент происходит? Он отпускает эту привязанность. Ум нам интересен только тогда, когда мы чем-то одним наслаждаемся, а что-то другое ненавидим. Если вместе это свести, то в какой-то момент эта смесь становится невыносимой и человека выталкивает оттуда. Он выпрыгивает оттуда куда-то выше и он начинает смотреть на это чуть-чуть свысока: «Всё, я обрёл освобождение, я обрёл просветление». 

И появляется такой просветлённый человек – он смотрит на всё это – копошатся там люди. Но сама идея, сама суть этого пути в том, чтобы выпрыгнуть. Есть в этом нечто насильственное. В самой стратегии есть  этот акцент на отречении: нужно отречься, отречься, нужно выдрать себя. Вот что такое гьяна. Буквально, реально, с помощью знания, с помощью понимания, с помощью размышления человек с кровью отдирает себя от этой привязанности. Я привязано к этому ко всему, я связан со всем этим миром, но в тоже время я понимаю, что это плохо и так или иначе я с кровью пытаюсь себя отодрать, посмотреть на это чуть-чуть свысока. Это путь.   

И Джива Госвами говорит: - Нехороший путь, несовершенный путь. Угра-карма не путь, карма не путь; карма-йога какой-то путь, который немножечко очищает сердце. Гьяна путь, но какой-то уж искусственный очень.  И поэтому он говорит что есть другой путь. Почему бхакти является совершенной методологией разворачивания моего сознания. В чем суть бхакти заключается? Когда я поднимаю руки наверх и когда я сдавшись, предаюсь. Когда я поворачиваюсь полностью к Кришне и говорю, что теперь не я буду выпрыгивать, а Ты меня будешь оттуда выдирать. 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, далее с 22:48. Даршан в Москве 4.7.2006

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Алексей Титов: - Вопрос по мотивам Вашей последней лекции. Она меня запутала немного и у меня есть  трудности с тем, чтобы каким-то образом понять что такое «растождествить себя с умом».

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Не у тебя одного  :smilies: 

Алексей Титов: -  То есть я понимаю, что обычные развитые люди, которые стремятся к совершенству, живут и пытаются, если ещё могут честно посмотреть внутрь своего сердца… Они видят где есть скверна и могут от неё отказаться. По крайней мере, отдают отчет себе в этом. И меня смущает, что в этой формулировке предлагается избавиться от ума, сказать, что я не ум, но я всё равно остаюсь вот этим вот существом. Внутри себя я должен себя поменять, а если я скажу что я не являюсь этим умом, то я сбрасываю с себя ответственность. Вот я запутался в этом.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Нет. С помощью чего ты будешь менять свой ум?

Алексей Титов: - Похоже, с помощью веры, желания, стремления.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Чтобы поменять свой ум надо перестать быть умом? Правильно? С помощью ума невозможно поменять ум? С помощью скальпеля невозможно скальпель разрезать. То есть в любом случае, чтобы менять ум нужно перестать быть умом, тебе нужно на ум посмотреть со стороны. Правильно?

Алексей Титов: - Ну да.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - И задача-то заключается даже не в том, чтобы менять свой ум, а в том, чтобы перестать им быть. Потому что когда ты есть свой ум ты не можешь им владеть. Поменять свой ум значит в конце концов овладеть им. Сейчас у тебя есть некие инстинкты, привязанности, рефлексы, которые заложены в твоей карме, в твоём уме и это есть ты. И если ты начнешь менять с помощью своего же ума, то это будет очень медленный, очень болезненный и очень бессмысленный процесс. В то время как единственный способ на самом деле поменять - перестать им быть.

И так как ты перестал им быть это означает, что тебе не нужно больше подчиняться каким-то своим рефлексам, своим прихотям, своим дурацким представлениям. Ты перестал им быть, ты перестал быть машиной с эти умом. Это единственный способ поменять – в любом случае. И при этом ответственность с себя ты не складываешь. Очень интересная иллюстрация, пример. Йоги, достигшие совершенства не делают новой кармы, но у них остаётся старая карма. И сама по себе йога, это записано у Патанджали Муни, не сжигает карму целиком.

Они чувствуют и видят, что у них в уме всё ещё осталось очень много кармы, привязанностей, ещё чего-то. Что они делают для этого? Напущу сейчас мистического тумана, чтобы интересней было. Это некий стандартный процесс для йогов на высокой ступени развития. Они порождают биороботы для отработки кармы, которая у них есть. Они знают – за одну эту жизнь вся карма, которая у меня есть я не могу отработать. Они могут вплоть до девяти биороботов породить.

У этих роботов нет души или это продолжение их же самой штуки. Единственное что они должны делать – просто отрабатывать карму. Потому что йог знает – у меня столько всего. Если я не отработаю её то не дай Бог мне ещё придётся рождаться. И возникают, я уж не знаю как, не спрашивайте меня, я не специалист как таких роботов породить, но возникают некие тела с умом, но без души, вернее отдаленно связанные с этой самой душой. Их единственная задача, их единственная миссия в том, чтобы все хорошее и все плохое, что у него в карме накопилось, отработать. И какой-то момент, когда кусок кармы, который они вложили в этого кадавра, в этот биоробот, отпадет они бух – и умирают. Всё кончается, тело падает.

То есть иначе говоря они признаются в том, что даже они не могут целиком свой ум или ту карму, которая в уме накопилась, изменить. Для этого им нужно кого-то, кто пойдёт и это отработает. Какие-то, я не знаю, что им нужно, через вот эту систему они делают. Они…я даже забыл как они называются. Есть специальный санскритский термин как этот метод называется. Это особая техника. Но Кришна говорит не об этом. Кришна говорит, что есть более простой и естественный метод. Просто отойти  посмотреть со стороны и в этом же самый миг человек избавляется от кармы и перестает быть машиной.

Потому что что такие карма? Карма это машина, механизм. Человек становится собой. Собой значит я, собой значит свободен, он на завязан своими заморочками – он полностью свободен. Полностью свободен значит непредсказуем, значит на него не распространяется… Классический мотив в литературе, описывает святых  выкидывающих фокусы. Сварупа-лакшана настоящего святого – его непредсказуемость. К нему приходит кто-то и ожидает чего-то от него.

Потому что мы приходим так казать к святому и мы ожидаем от него что он нам скажет, мы ему уже денежку принесли за нужный совет.   Как мне рассказывали про одного старца в каком-то монастыре, к которому много людей стало приходить. И обычно к таким людям люди приходят чтобы он им какие-то материальные проблемы решил. К нему пришли две новобрачные пары, чтобы попросить благословений на счастливую семейную жизнь. Два жениха и две невесты.

Они пришли и говорят: - Отче наш, благослови нас!  Он посмотрел на них, посмотрел и говорит: - Что-то не сходится. Что-то не то. А-а-а, понял! Иди-ка сюда! Он взял невесту от одного жениха и дал другому жениху. И говорит: - Во-во! Теперь благословляю, женитесь дети мои! С тех пор к нему никто не стал приходить за благословлениями. По крайней мере, женихи с невестами перестали к нему приходить. Почему он мог это делать? Потому, что он не ум. Умом такое придумать нельзя. Ум – конформист.

Алексей Титов: - А вот способность человека развиваться и все время преодолевать в себе… Вот эта тяга становится лучше заложена в разуме или душа хочет проснуться? Что это такое? 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Может душа хочет проснуться, а может ложное эго хочет о себе лучше думать  :smilies: 

Алексей Титов: - Ну вот хорошее у нас всё же есть? Что это такое?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Искра Божия. Это осознание души некоей своей ущербности или некоего своего несовершенства, своей неполноты. Которая толкает, но так как она не очень понимает кто она. Она очень часто думает, что я обрету то, что я ищу в этом, в этом, в этом и разочаровывается постоянно.

Даршан в Москве 4.7.2006

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Есть замечательная история. Я ее рассказывал по-моему в прошлом или позапрошлом году здесь, в Магдалиновке, про Тукарама, святого Тукарама. Святой Тукарам начал свою кришна-катху. И когда он разговаривал о Кришне, люди плакали, люди смеялись, люди…. Люди переходили в другое измерение. Они больше не находились в этом мире. Мир исчезал для них. Они забывали о себе. И к нему стали приходить толпы людей. Люди слушали его иногда часами подряд, иногда он целые ночи напролет рассказывал что-то. Когда, вдруг, он начинал петь, начинал плакать, и люди пели за ним и плакали за ним. И все были полностью захлестнуты волнами его любви к Богу.
 Рядом с ним жил брахман. Брахман был его соседом. И к этому брахману ходило пять учеников. А к Тукараму, который происходил из семьи вайшьев, из семьи торговцев, приходили толпы людей, чтобы его послушать. Брахман тоже начинал рассказывать, брахман, послушав, что он рассказывает о Кришне, он тоже начал, открыл у себя рассказы о Кришне. К нему никто не приходил. Последней каплей было, когда пять его учеников ушли к Тукараму. У него всего пять было – и они ушли туда.
 Он обиделся страшно, он оскорбился. У него в сердце появилась эта злоба. Он не знал, что делать с этой злобой. Он подстерег поздно вечером Тукарама, который возвращался домой, в руках у него была палка с колючками. Он взял эту палку с колючками от колючего дерева, и когда он схватил этого Тукарама, он стал бить его и бил, и бил, и бил. И скоро все тело Тукарама превратилось в кровавое месиво. Это была сессия иглоукалывания. (смех) Он избил его полностью. Тукарам не мог понять, из-за чего. Брахман не мог остановиться. В конце концов, немного гнев его прошел, и он бросил палку, ушел к себе.  А Тукарам еле-еле, еле-еле дополз до дома. И всю ночь он не мог уснуть, но не от боли, не от физической боли. Хотя все тело его было в крови. Боль была у него в сердце, потому что он думал: «Надо же мне было довести человека до такого». Единственное, о чем он думал: «Как же я должен был его обидеть, что он почувствовал ко мне такой гнев?» И он пытался понять, чем он его обидел. Он вспоминал, он напрягался, он думал, он думал: «Может быть, я что-то не так сделал?» Он не мог вспомнить. И от того, что он не может вспомнить, как он оскорбил этого брахмана, ему было еще больнее. Единственная боль его была в том, что: «Я обидел человека, я не знаю, что я сделал. Поэтому, я даже не могу прощения у него попросить, потому что я не знаю, за что прощение просить». И рано утром он еле-еле дождался рассвета, рано утром он приполз к этому брахману. Он постучался в дверь. А брахман тоже не спал. Брахману, на самом деле, не по себе было, когда он вспоминал, как Тукарам безропотно сносил его побои.
 Он открыл дверь, он увидел Тукарама. Тукарам упал ему в ноги. И Тукарам стал говорить: «Пожалуйста, я понимаю, что я Вас очень сильно обидел, но у меня огромная просьба есть. Я не хочу снова повторять эту ошибку. Я знаю, что Вы очень великодушны. Пожалуйста, великодушно скажите мне, чем я Вас обидел? Какую боль я Вам причинил?»
 Это было уже чересчур для брахмана. (смех) Брахман, когда увидел его, который просит прощение у него, не зная, за что, брахман сам расплакался и сам сказал: «Это я плохой!» (смех) «Ничем меня не обидел. Ты безгрешен».
 И это как бы иллюстрация этой самой формулы о том, что, что такое прощение. Прощение – это смирение плюс терпение. Если у меня есть два этих качества, смирение и терпение вместе взятые, два качества, которые прославляет Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху в знаменитом стихе:
 Тринад апи суничена
 Тарор апи сахишнуна
 Аманина манадена
 Киртаниях сада харих
 Святые имена Господа следует повторять в смиренном состоянии ума, считая себя ниже соломы, валяющейся на улице. Нужно стать терпеливее дерева, полностью освободиться от чувства ложного престижа и всегда быть готовым оказать почтение другим. Только в таком состоянии ума можно повторять святое имя Господа постоянно. («Шри Шикшаштака», 3 стих)
 То у нас будет прощение.

(Е. С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж. Семинар о прощении, V ретрит учеников, Магдалиновка, 2011 г.)

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Если мы не будем прощать и просить прощение, то вся наша практика бхакти превратится в сплошную аппарадху. И, в конечном счете, эти оскорбления откинут нас дальше. Когда человек оскорбляет Кришну, оскорбляет преданных, оскорбляет энергию бхакти, проявленную в Святом Имени или проявленную в Священных Писаниях, то начинаются разлагающие процессы в его сознании. Начинается деградация в его сознании. В результате этой деградации, у него уходит все, уходит вера, уходит энтузиазм. К сожалению, это можно видеть, прямо на глазах это происходит. Это страшный процесс, который можно видеть, как он происходит на наших глазах. Когда люди вначале получили какую-то веру, у них есть вера, у них есть: «Хари бол», у них есть Святое Имя, у них есть энтузиазм, они говорят: «Да, все! Харе Кришна!». Они счастливые. А рядом по углам прячутся старшие преданные. Они смотрят на этих энтузиастичных новичков и говорят: «Да, я тоже такой был. Ничего, ничего, это пройдет. Я тоже прыгал, я тоже радовался, я тоже видел путь. Я тоже думал, что сейчас я прийду к Кришне. Это все у тебя пройдет». И на всякий случай, чтобы это поскорее прошло, они начинают рассказывать им свой печальный опыт в Сознании Кришны: «А ты знаешь…». (смех) Если не делать этих вещей, оскорбления будут накапливаться. И эта энергия оскорблений, в конце концов, завалит, задавит росток бхакти, который мы получили. Ничего не останется, не останется нашей какой-то энергии, какой-то силы.

(Е. С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж. Семинар о прощении, V ретрит учеников, Магдалиновка, 2011 г.)

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Сердце мое обливается кровью, когда я вижу брошенных детей. Детей, которые не чувствуют заботы и любви от своих родителей. И особенно это больно, если родители преданные. И это вдвойне и втройне больно, если родители пренебрегают своими детьми под предлогом того, что они слишком заняты преданным служением. Это совершенно недопустимое нарушение своих священных обязанностей.
Дети посылаются нам самим Кришной, и Он доверяет нам. Он доверяет нам эти души.
И эти первые форматирующие годы в высшей степени важны в духовной жизни любого человека.
Поймите, когда Кришна посылает вам детей, Он посылает вам ответственность за духовную жизнь человека.
Мы должны дать детям максимум любви в эти первые годы, когда формируется их личность.
Это очень важные вещи, составляющие фундамент, в том числе и нашего духовного успеха. Потому что если мы пренебрегаем этим, нарушаем все эти принципы, не даем детям нужной заботы и любви, то это, в конце концов, плохо скажется на нашей духовной жизни, так как мы грубо нарушаем свои самые главные семейные обязанности, самые главные обязанности в жизни.

Грихастха ашрам. Воспитание детей
11 июля 2016 
https://www.goswami.ru/lecture/4071

----------


## Махабхарата дас

МЫ НЕ СТОРОННИКИ СЛЕПОЙ ВЕРЫ
Вопрос: Когда я слушаю лекции духовного учителя или думаю о том, что я должен беспрекословно следовать его указаниям, то я, в общем-то, принимаю всё, что говорит духовный учитель. Но когда я начинаю думать о том, что вот это мой духовный учитель и я должен всем его словам беспрекословно следовать, у меня возникает чувство агрессии по отношению к духовному учителю. Как избавиться от этого ощущения? 

Ответ: Это в высшей степени духовный вопрос и в высшей степени актуальный вопрос. Гуру не случайно называют гуру. 
«Гуру» значит «тяжёлый», и любой человек испытывает его давление. С другой стороны, нам не нравится испытывать давление на себе. У нас появляется естественная реакция сопротивления. Эта реакция возникает по отношению к любому человеку, который играет роль гуру в нашей жизни. Первым нашим гуру является мать или отец. Гуру, естественным образом, понимает такую реакцию, опять же до какой-то степени оправданную и естественную реакцию ученика. Он старается смягчить своё давление и объясняет своим ученикам, что они, прежде всего, свободны. 
Чтобы такой реакции не возникало, человек должен выйти из этого сознания или из этого понимания, из этого менталитета, когда я должен делать, я должен делать во что бы то ни стало, иначе будет плохо, иначе я попаду в ад! Это «я должен» лишает человека внутренней свободы. На самом деле человек, слушая наставления духовного учителя, должен подумать и попытаться понять, осознать внутри, насколько это правильно, насколько это действительно благотворно для меня, а не просто беспрекословно действовать. Под беспрекословным действием часто люди понимают, что нужно делать всё, зажмурив глаза. 
Мы не сторонники слепой веры. И духовный учитель прежде всего обращается к разуму человека, прежде всего обращается к его сознанию и пытается не просто сохранить свободу человека, но пробудить его свободу, по-настоящему возродить в сердце человека свободу и помочь ему действовать, исходя из этого понимания того, что мы свободны здесь. Поэтому указания духовного учителя – это не просто некие слепые догмы, которые нужно принимать беспрекословно. Это проявление его сострадания к нам, основанное на каком-то его опыте. Это его попытка помочь нам, и мы должны осмыслить это, тогда агрессии не будет. 

 Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами 
 Веб-даршан

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Быть смиренным сложно. Быть гордым – легко и естественно. Быть терпеливым сложно. Гневаться по любому поводу, раздражаться, когда что-то не так, обижаться на других легко. Быть терпеливым, ни на кого не обижаться — сложно. Поставить перед собой эту задачу сложно. Но я хочу у вас спросить: как, по-вашему — когда Иисуса Христа прибивали гвоздями к кресту, — как, по-вашему, ему было легко сказать: «Господи, прости, ибо они не ведают, что они творят»?
Шрила Прабхупада приводил это как пример вайшнава, который исполнен терпения и знания: меня обижают, а я не обижаюсь; мне причиняют боль, а я не пытаюсь причинить еще кому-то боль, потому что мне причинили боль. Это труд, это реальный труд. Но когда я делаю этот труд, даже небольшой шаг в этом направлении, даже крошечный шажок в этом направлении, я чувствую, что Кришна начинает меня привлекать.

"Что такое община", Москва, 11.01. 2015 г.
Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

«Я хочу служить».

И что при этом происходит? Это поразительная вещь. Спадает с нас оболочка ложного эго. Потому что само по себе желание служить уже означает, что у нас нет ложного эго. Когда у нас есть ложное эго, или гордыня, мы не хотим служить. Ложное эго нужно нам для того, чтобы всех остальных заставить служить.
И ложное эго — это что-то вроде крепости вокруг нас, что-то вроде забора вокруг нашей души, что-то вроде скорлупы, в которую мы одели свою душу. Она одновременно служит защитной оболочкой нашей души, но так же, как любая крепость, она предназначена для того, чтобы нападать на других. Мы все знаем эту природу ложного эго. Мы там сидим, в этой крепости, и периодически вылезаем оттуда и поливаем всех: «Бу-ру-ру-ру-ру» – и потом опять прячемся туда. Гордыня всегда имеет эту двойную функцию, она защищает нас, защищает наше представление о себе, о своей правоте, о своей непогрешимости, о своих замечательных качествах, и одновременно с этим гордыня служит нам для того, чтобы мы периодически поливали грязью других. Как раньше, в старые времена, когда люди защищались в крепостях, они поливали атакующих потоками расплавленной смолы, черной жидкостью. Точно так же мы из крепости нашего ложного эго поливаем всех остальных потоками черной жижи, думая, что таким образом мы сможем быть защищенными, но чудо происходит в тот момент, когда человек влюбляется. Эта крепость падает, причем неожиданно для него. Другое дело, что это продолжается недолго. К сожалению. Когда мы имеем дело с опытом материальной любви, то этот потрясающий опыт, когда я вдруг полностью избавился от своего эго и я знаю, что я могу жить без этого эго, мне не нужно никакое эго, я буду абсолютно счастлив, если я просто буду служить объекту своей любви, этот опыт почему-то проходит, эго снова отрастает. Все это знают. Тот человек, который говорил: «Я не могу жить без тебя», через несколько лет говорит: «Я не могу с тобой жить». Почему? По одной простой причине: потому что опять отросло эго. И уже не хочется служить, наоборот, есть претензия или длинный список претензий, почему другой человек не устраивает нас. И, как правило, все эти претензии сводятся к одному: «Потому что он мне не служит». Хотя первый порыв был правильный, чистый.
И Кришна дал этот поразительный опыт любви, абсолютно неземной опыт любви здесь, в материальном мире, для того, чтобы человек понял, что значит любить Бога. И любовь к Богу отличается от этого опыта любви, который мы все имеем здесь, в материальном мире, потому что наше ложное эго падает и никогда больше не встает. Если человек полюбил Бога, то он никогда Его не может разлюбить, он навсегда останется без своего ложного эго, без брони гордыни, без этой кольчуги, в которую он будет одеваться, и он счастливо в течение вечности будет служить Богу, источнику всех поразительных качеств и источнику той притягательной силы, которая привязывает нас к вещам этого мира.

Е.С.Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

У НАС ПОТРЯСАЮЩАЯ ФИЛОСОФИЯ! 
И у нашей философии есть один очень сильный аспект, который одновременно является и очень большой нашей слабостью. Он сильный, если мы понимаем его силу и как его использовать, и он же становится огромной слабостью нашего учения и нашей проповеди, когда мы не понимаем, как его правильно использовать. 
В чем особенность индуизма (условно говоря)? Понятно, что мы не индуисты, но мы так или иначе принадлежим к этому течению. В том, что если мы возьмем какие-то более привычные для нас религиозные формы, то там есть очень большой отрыв между этой жизнью и каким-то назначением, куда человек должен попасть. Здесь я страдаю, и ладно... чем больше буду страдать, тем лучше очищусь, но когда я очищусь, вот тогда буду наслаждаться. 
Так... И вот теперь приходят красивые дружелюбные сектанты кришнаиты и говорят: «Да нет, друзья наши! Не нужно тут страдать! Тут нужно тоже счастливо жить! Тут можно и нужно жить счастливо, и там тоже можно жить счастливо!» Хорошая философия? Хорошая. Сильная философия? Сильная. Не надо страдать тут! 
Если мы посмотрим ведическую культуру, мы увидим огромное множество полезных, практичных вещей. А людей же ведь хлебом не корми, дай им узнать, как можно жить счастливо здесь. И приходят кришнаиты и говорят: «Ну, пранаямой надо заниматься!» Хорошо? Хорошо! Ум спокойнее стал... Это действительно сильная вещь, это правильная философия. Мы уже здесь должны обрести это понимание, как правильно жить, в гармонии, не нарушая законы этого мира. 
Веды объясняют, как следовать законам этого мира, чтобы не страдать. И в принципе, нет разницы: человек, который идет этим путем, он может незаметно перейти из этой жизни в другую жизнь. Но беда заключается в том, что мы приходим к людям, которые не понимают, что им нужен Кришна! И что по-настоящему стать счастливыми они могут, только если они обретут любовь к Богу! 
И что им нужно сказать? То, с чем они себя соотнесут. И мы говорим им множество хороших вещей о том, как нужно хорошо жить в этом мире. И при этом сами вольно или невольно делаем подмену... Мы как бы говорим: «Ну, в принципе, все хорошо у вас». И они говорят: «Джай! Какие хорошие, добрые сектанты!» И все... Но в результате мы обманули их. Мы дали им что-то... И это тот конфликт, о котором Нарада Муни говорит Вьясадеве: «Когда ты описывал правила дхармы, ты совершил непростительную ошибку! Сделал нечто абсолютно отвратительное!» Он очень жесткий язык применяет, потому что он не дал людям этой высшей цели. 
Смысл в том, что все важные и полезные вещи, которые мы можем дать людям, их нужно давать. Но важно при этом не забывать, что есть высшая цель. И очень важно, чтобы в нашем сознании все эти важные и полезные вещи не заслонили высшей цели! 

 Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами 
 Семинар на ретрите лидеров-учеников (блок 2), Гомель, 27.06.2019 год

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Иногда посмотришь на преданных, какие жуткие поступки они иногда они совершают и подумаешь: а вообще верят они в Бога или нет?” Потому что если я верю в Бога … Парадоксальным образом я использую эту философию только по отношению к другим. Я так или иначе предпочитаю, очень удобно внутри себя эту философию по отношению к себе не применять: „Меня это не касается, я преданный! Ямарадж вообще ко мне не притронется!” От брезгливости он не притронется к вам.
Если я использую эту философию для того, чтобы оправдывать себя… как Чайтанйа Махапрабху когда Джагай и Мадхай раскаивались и просили у Него прощения, и Чайтанйа Махапрабху простил их – все увидели, как черное облако, от которого тело Джагая и Мадхая было черным, когда человек совершает грехи или какие-то грязные поступки, то тело его становится черным, можно видеть это на лице, можно видеть, как карма отражается на лице, на морщинах лица, на всем остальном.
Все увидели, как это черное облако вышло из них и вошло в тело Чайтанйи Махпрабху. Что Он сказал? Он сказал: „Все, ваши грехи сняты! Нету на вас грехов больше, но больше не грешите!” Потому что если человек оправдывает себя, совершая грехи после того, как он стал преданным, то это самое тяжкое оскорбление Святого Имени. И ничто не сможет это оскорбление человеку простить, это оскорбление Святого Имени.
И до этого он просто совершал грехи. Грехи не такая большая вещь. Грехи мигом могут быть прощены человеку; оскорбления прощаются не так-то просто. Потому что мы приблизились к Кришне и мы теперь оскорбляем Кришну. Если мы пользуемся этой философией или пользуемся Святым Именем как оправданием своих собственных дурных поступков, или как надеждой на то, что мы в любой момент можем от них избавиться, это становится седьмым оскорблением Святого Имени и последствия этого будут еще более тяжелыми.
Мы должны понимать серьезность ответственности, которой мы на себя приняли. Если мы теперь совершаем карму, если мы по невежеству совершаем глупые поступки, то мы, в сущности, делаем гораздо более тяжелые вещи и последствия их тоже будут гораздо более тяжкими. И главное, что мы в конечном счете лишим себя возможности духовного продвижения.

Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами
Латвия 04.08.07

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Где мы сейчас это встретим? Даже среди преданных, каких детей так воспитывают?*

Здесь Шамика Риши сокрушаясь и осуждая своего сына за его поступок перечисляет качества Махараджи Парикшита и говорит, что такого царя никогда нельзя проклинать, что в конечном счете царь, если он настоящий царь или настоящий лидер, исполняет свои обязанности, -  является священным для человека. Это очень важная вещь, потому что в наше время в обществе практически не осталось ничего святого.

И здесь один из существенных принципов нормального, здорового, человеческого общества, который необходим для того, чтобы люди духовно развивались, описан Шамикой Риши. Шамика Риши говорит что кшатрий славен и является защитником дхармы и является лидером, потому даже брахманы (хотя брахманы находятся выше, чем кшатрии по своему положению) не имеют права оскорблять его или тем более проклинать.

Потому что главное качество кшатрия, которым должен любой кшатрий обладать, главное качество любого лидера, которым должен обладать любой человек претендующий на место лидера в обществе, будь то брахман или кшатрий - это бескорыстие. И только брахманы и кшатриии в принципе обладают этим качеством. Потому что с вайшьи нельзя требовать бескорыстия. Бескорыстный вайшья это нонсенс. Вайшья не может быть бескорыстным.

Вайшья должен думать  о своих интересах . Он не сможет исполнять свои обязанности, если будет бескорыстным. Бескорыстный шудра...   Шудра очень тупой, чтобы быть бескорыстным. Но кшатрии и брахманы, чтобы исполнять свой долг должны быть бескорыстными.  Как мы все были свидетелями одного царя. Его недавно переизбрали у нас. Борис Николаевич его звали.

Люди его ненавидели по одной простой причине - по  той причине что у него не было бескорыстия. Потому что все видели, все знали - человек заботится о себе. О себе и о своей семье. Он даже не скрывал этого, особенно под конец. У него не хватало соображаловки.  И наоборот, стоит человеку, как например, нынешний президент проявить хотя бы какую-то долю бескорыстия и показать что ради интересов своих подданных он по крайней мере до какой-то степени, готов пожертвовать самим собой,  готов пожертвовать своими собственными интересами, как сразу же он становится достойным этого места.

Любой лидер должен обладать этим качеством и на лидера люди в обществе должны смотреть как на Бога. В конце концов мы учимся именно сознанию Бога в этом обществе, здесь. Мы нигде не сможем научиться сознанию Бога, если мы не научимся почитанию проявления качеств Бога здесь. И качества, которые должен проявлять лидер это в сущности качества Бога, качества Сверхдуши. 

Сверхдуша или Параматма всегда находится с человеком и Сверхдуша или Параматма всегда заботится о человеке, всегда обеспечивает всем необходимым. И соответственно кшатрий, отец, гуру должны обладать теми же самыми качествами. Это позиции лидеров в обществе, которым обычно является брахман, кшатрий, отец или муж. И лидер значит тот, кто всё время со своими подданными.

Первое качество лидера это то, что он не должен бросать своего подопечного на произвол судьбы. Чтобы не случилось с его подопечным он должен прийти ему на помощь. В любой ситуации.  Он должен бросить всё остальное и прийти и помочь - то что делает и Кришна - Кришна никогда не оставляет нас. Даже когда мы переселяемся в тело свиньи, бедный Кришна вынужден идти вместе с нами в тело свиньи, потому что даже в таком положении Он не бросает живое существо.

И, соответственно, лидер должен проявлять те же самые качества. Только в этом случае он заслуживает, чтобы к нему относились как к Богу. И, соответственно, он всегда должен заботится об интересах своих подданных и он должен всегда кормить, одевать, обувать их в каких-то своих пределах.  Если он делает это - ему нужно поклоняться как Богу. Если он делает это, его ни в коем случае нельзя оскорблять, потому что оскорбление такого лидера равносильно оскорблению Бога.

Если мы оскорбляем такого лидера, это всё равно что мы оскорбляем Бога и тем самым разрушаем веру.  Например, Савьясачи может подтвердить - он только что вернулся из Таиланда. В Таиланде всех местных царей, королей зовут Рамами. Рама I, II ,III, IV... X... CII (Сто второй). Не знаю какой у он у них там по счёту. Ну во общем Рама там правит. Потому что царь это Рама. 

Царь - представитель Бога, и если вы поедите в Таиланд и публично оскорбите или просто пренебрежительно отзовётесь о короле Таиланда вас посадят в тюрьму. Неважно - даже если вы американец, даже если вы миллионер - вас в тюрьму посадят.

Потому что это святотатство, потому что оскорблять лидера или оскорблять царя, оскорблять духовного учителя значит разрушать свою собственную веру в конечном счёте в Бога, значит лишать себя возможности предаться Богу.  Как сейчас на Западе в какой-то момент со времен Великой Французской революции, (которую называют Великой, потому что она полностью всё разрушила) не осталось ничего святого.

Сейчас там карикатуры про всех - царь, ни царь - карикатуры, пожалуйста, сколько угодно. Бедного Путина всё время там карикатурят, куклы из него какие-то делают, ещё что-то такое. Нельзя этого делать! Ни в коем случае нельзя! Потому что в конце концов это развращает душу человека, развращает сердце. И тоже самое к гуру. Если у нас не будет ничего святого, каких-то святынь...

А святыня значит из него ни при каких обстоятельствах нельзя карикатуру делать или  шутить - он святыня. Иначе не сможем тоже отношение к Богу развить, - никогда! И мы будем атеистами. Эта свобода слова на самом деле это уловка, которая нужна была веку Кали для того, чтобы атеизм всадить в головы людей.  Свобода слова это одна из самых ужасных вещей, которые есть в современном обществе. И мы сами пользуемся свободой слова для того, чтобы её сейчас поругать как следует  :smilies: 

Но на самом деле человек должен понимать, что если человек буквально понимает свободу слова, что значит, что по сути для него нет ничего святого - я могу оскорблять кого угодно, я могу оскорблять людей которые выше меня, это значит в конце концов, что я развращаю свою душу.

Как в Индии, например, до сих пор слово отца свято. Человек не может нарушить слово отца, ибо отец находится на том же положении что лидер и духовный учитель по отношению ко мне - он для меня гуру. Я не могу ослушаться отца. 

Вчера я давал лекцию индусам. Я давал такую лекцию: "Предайтесь Богу окаянные, пока не поздно, а то в аду будете гореть". Ну во общем все им сказал по 14 стиху 7 главы  даиви хй эша гуна-майи мама майа дуратйайа...  В конце подняла руку одна молодая, симпатичная женщина и говорит: - Ну понятно: предайся, предайся, предайся и все остальные обязательства можно отбросить. Мы вроде предались. Значит ли что мы можем все остальные обычаи откинуть, не следовать ни чему?  Ну я пытался объяснить.

Потом она говорит: - Ну вот я из Мадхава сампрадаи, а вот у меня муж из Гаудия сампрадаи. Я говорю: "- Да ничего, какие проблемы? Всё одно - главное в Бога верить предаваться Ему".  И так, и сяк, но чувствую не может она успокоиться.  Не может успокоиться!

В конце концов я вышел, прошел 100 метров - догнала она меня: - Ну не знаю, что я вам хочу сказать, но просто я из Мадхава сампрадаи и у меня отец брахман и я всю жизнь отца слушалась и один раз я его не послушалась -  когда вышла замуж. Потому что он хотел, чтобы я за Мадхава сампрадаю вышла замуж. А я за Гаудию вышла! Ослушалась его. И вроде бы всё делаем, но всё равно в сердце у меня червь. Вы меня успокойте пожалуйста, что я всё правильно сделала! 

Но на самом деле это классическое общество. Где мы сейчас это встретим? Даже среди преданных, каких детей так воспитывают?

Но, в сущности, это фундамент духовного сознания. Потому что если у человека не будет такого отношения к тем, кто заботится о них, о тех кто выше них, они не смогут в конце концов Богу предаться.   Потому что если я не могу предаться своему отцу, если я не могу предаться духовному учителю, если я не могу увидеть представителя Бога в тех , кто находится выше меня - я никогда в Боге Бога не увижу. Бог передо мной предстанет во всей лаве  величии, а я скажу: - Иди отсюда, кому ты нужен вообще. Потому что человек должен тренироваться видеть проявления качеств Бога здесь и сейчас...

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Шримад Бхагаватам 1.18.46. 06.04.2003

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

...Я не давно разговаривал с одним человеком и он мне сказал:
- Только сейчас я по-настоящему начал жить!
До этого 6, или 10 лет, или сколько он там был в преданном служении он занимался чем-то и он не жил.

Почему? Потому что сейчас можно заниматься всем чем угодно и многие пользуются этим как каким-то предлогом, для того чтобы "по-настоящему жить". Это очень напоминает возникшее в своё время историческое явление. В христианстве католицизм славится своими ограничениями, правилами, какой-то строгостью. И в Германии возникло очень большое движение против всех этих правил и ограничений. Лютер, великий религиозный реформатор сказал, что соблюдать четвёртый принцип невозможно. Невозможно его соблюдать!
Он сказал: - Монахов не должно быть!

Он полностью отменил монашество. Не должно этого быть, потому что это невозможно! калау шудра самбават - мы все шудры , мы все родились в кали-югу и никто не должен этого соблюдать. Они отменили это и в результате что получилось? В результате они ввели так сказать, "спасение по принадлежности" - нужно только поверить: - Я уже принадлежу Иисусу Христу, я принял Иисуса Христа в своём сердце - всё, я спасен , для меня всё закончено и тем временем я могу начать жить по настоящему. Со спасением я уже разобрался! С освобождением всё в порядке, освобождение мне гарантировано, теперь я могу настоящей деятельностью заниматься!

И в результате возникла "замечательная" западная цивилизация. Вся западная цивилизация - это продукт протестантизма, потому что у людей высвободилась масса времени. Им не нужно было ничего делать - ни следовать правилам, ни ограничениям. Всё, со спасением у них всё в порядке! Мукта сангасья джаяте. Освободились! Христа уже распяли, кровь его вся изошла, за мои грехи он расплатился, пострадал - с этим уже всё в порядке. Теперь надо делом заниматься, нужно начинать по-настоящему жить.

Такая философия, но в сущности что это такое? Это - проявление слабости сердца. В Харина-чантамани объясняется из чего состоит слабость сердца - хрид- даурбальям. У нас у каждого есть эта слабость в сердце.

Мы занимаемся преданным служением, но так как мы не обрели истинного вкуса преданного служения, то у нас есть эта слабость и если мы поддадимся этой слабости, то, соответственно, всегда будет философия, которая нам объяснит, что мы поступаем правильно...

Е. С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Шримад-Бхагаватам 4.23.4 18 сентября 1998, Москва

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ВОПРОС: Может ли человек добровольно лишить себя жизни?

? ОТВЕТ: Самоубийство – это крайняя степень отрицания Бога и Его милости.
Душа вечна и является частичкой Бога, но, когда человек отворачивается от Него, начинает отрицать Его существование и свою связь с Ним, он тем самым ставит под сомнение и свое собственное существование. Или, по крайней мере, наличие в своей жизни какого-либо высшего смысла.
Это отрицание Бога, как правило, приводит ко множеству разных форм суицида – от медленных и самых «безобидных», таких как курение (что это, как не самоубийство, когда на каждой пачке человек читает, что курение приближает его к смерти, и все равно курит?), до гораздо более страшных форм, таких как убийство других людей и, в конце концов, убийство самого себя.
Иначе говоря, самоубийство – это доведенная до логического конца стратегия самоуничтожения, формирующаяся в сознании человека тогда, когда он сознательно бунтует против существования Бога.

© Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами 
?? «Путь Вед: катехизис искателя истины»

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Одну очень важную вещь мне хотелось сказать в связи с этим. А что делать, если, так или иначе, я не научился этому? Если я разочаровался в своем гуру? Если я вижу его недостатки и не могу избавиться от этого? Если какие-то недостатки или что-то, что кажется мне недостатками вошло мне в голову и сидит у меня? В конце концов, к сожалению, такая ситуация является реальностью. Что мне делать в этом случае? Кто-то знает? К сожалению, это печально, но факт. Иногда человек видит недостатки, видит какие-то вещи, не может разрешить это в своем уме. Никто не может ему объяснить. Он не решается подойти, чтобы спросить у духовного учителя, чтобы разрешить это. Шрила Джива Госвами отвечает на этот мучительный вопрос. К сожалению, это реальность в нашем обществе тоже. Человек принимает гуру со всей искренностью, но потом у него происходит вот это какое-то разочарование. Шрила Джива Госвами объясняет, что нужно делать в этом случае. Кто-то может догадаться, что нужно делать, а? Служить….
 — Броситься в море.
 — Море рядом. (смех)
 — Молиться.
 — За него молиться? За гуру? Чтобы он избавился от недостатков поскорее? (смех) Это хороший выход. «Надо доверять» – легко сказать. Все это нереальные решения, за исключением утопления в море. (смех) Джива Госвами дает практичное решение этой проблеме, очень важное. Слушайте внимательно, потому что, к сожалению, мы можем столкнуться с такой ситуацией в нашей жизни. Наши глаза устроены особым образом – они любят видеть недостатки. Джива Госвами говорит, и это в принципе в ИСККОН легко сделать.
 Поэтому в этом случае человек должен отойти на расстояние от своего духовного учителя, на почтительное расстояние, и на этом расстоянии арадьянта дришо гурух - он должен стараться видеть своего гуру как объект поклонения. При слишком близкой дистанции он разглядел эти недостатки, которые, так или иначе, вошли в него и отравили его видение, но в том случае, если такая несчастная вещь случится, произойдет со мной, то я должен сделать этот шаг. Арадьянта дришо гурух. Дурата – отойти на почтительную дистанцию и начать видеть его от туда. В противном же случае, если нет, есть стих, который по традиции в гаудия-сампрадае ученики повторяют каждое утро, когда встают с постели. Стих на бенгали:
 Мой гуру неотличен от Кришны. И у него есть та же самая слава, то же самое величие. Для меня они вместе, они неотличны друг от друга. И я должен запечатлеть приказ или слова своего гуру в своем сердце и всегда служить этим словам, сделать их истиной. И если я вдруг увидел какие-то недостатки, если я увидел какие-то слабости в своем Гурудеве, я никогда не должен смотреть на это свысока, я должен смотреть на это как на его лилу, как на то, что он нисходит для меня вместе со своими слабостями.

(Е. С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Семинар «24 гуру», фестиваль «Бхакти-сангама», Евпатория, 2009 г.)

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ОТКУДА ПОШЛА ЭМАНСИПАЦИЯ?

Почему у женщин появилось убеждение, что они не обязаны «варить борщи» и заниматься детьми?
Это заблуждение витает в воздухе. И заразились им женщины от мужчин, которые первыми стали отказываться исполнять свои обязанности.
Женщины более консервативны по своей природе, они в большей степени ценят стабильность. Испокон веков именно женщины были в обществе хранительницами обычаев и традиций. А все подобные концепции начинают распространяться именно мужчинами.
Это мужчины впервые объявили, что смысл жизни в том, чтобы развлекаться и наслаждаться. Это мужчины утвердили в обществе извращенную систему ценностей и всячески ее пропагандируют.
Эмансипация женщины – это очередной из эвфемизмов, которые постоянно изобретает наша цивилизация. Не называть же это эксплуатацией... В исторической перспективе эта тенденция появилась в период промышленной революции. Городские женщины, в значительной степени лишившиеся защиты мужчин, стали источником дешевой рабочей силы.
Ну и, разумеется, к самому труду на мануфактурах, который требует не столько мускульной силы, сколько сноровки, организованности, привычки к рутинности, добросовестности и непритязательности к условиям труда, женщины приспособлены даже больше, чем мужчины. 
Вот и возникла потребность «освободить» женщину от ее традиционных обязанностей, позволяющих ей в полной мере проявлять заложенные в ней уникальные способности – жертвенность, всепрощение, нежность и любовь.
В результате теперь женщины работают наравне с мужчинами, а то и больше. Освободите женщину от необходимости по восемь часов в день торчать в офисе, и очень многие из них с удовольствием откажутся от эмансипации и будут варить борщ, заботиться об уюте и растить детей.

 Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами 
 «Путь Вед: катехизис искателя истины»

----------


## Махабхарата дас

О ВАЖНОСТИ ФИЗИЧЕСКОЙ НАГРУЗКИ

Каждый день делайте упражнения для тела, иначе тело вам отомстит. 
Пока мы молодые, мы не замечаем этого, но тело будет мстить, тамо-гуна будет пробираться в ум, в уме будет накапливаться стресс, и стресс будет проявляться в том, что все сложнее и сложнее будет соблюдать регулирующие принципы. 
Когда стресса нет, то следовать принципам просто, когда накопился стресс в уме, то естественным способом освободиться от этого стресса будет нарушить принцип. 
Самый общедоступный и дешевый способ избавиться от стресса – работать до пота, потому что физический стресс избавляет от ментального стресса. 
Если все не так, все не ладится, плохие отношения с женой, с мужем, что нужно сделать? Вспотеть, и отношения станут лучше, потому что вы не будете придавать этому большого значения. 
Физическая работа – это дар Кришны нам. Хотя бы два раза в неделю потейте, до пота что-то делайте, ум станет спокойнее.

© Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами
?? «Рекомендации для улучшения садханы», Джаганнатха Пури, 05 ноября 2014 года

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Все знают что такое йога, но на самом деле никто не знает что такое йога толком. Та форма йоги, которая существует на западе, она, конечно, имеет очень мало общего с тем, что представляет собой на самом деле йога. Есть разные формы йоги, но суть всех форм йоги в том, чтобы привести свой ум в особое состояние, состояние, которое помогает человеку достигать какие-то более высоких целей. То есть, в любом случае, какая бы йога ни была, йога – это всегда работа с умом. Потому что человек – это ум. Человек – это, в конечном счете, душа, но душа в обусловленном состоянии дремлет, она, в общем-то, не очень проявлена и все то, что мы знаем про себя – это ум и йога направлена на то, чтобы привести свой ум в особое благоприятное состояние, помогающее человеку продвигаться, эволюционировать. В конце концов человек рожден для того, чтобы эволюционировать. Человеческая форма жизни – это особая форма жизни, во всех остальных формах жизни эволюция невозможна. Эволюция возможна только в человеческой форме жизни и эволюция человека – это эволюция ума. До этих пор эволюция, которая есть в природе, и Веды признают эволюцию практически по Дарвину – это эволюция тела, когда душа получает разные формы тела, более развитые, но никакая из этих форм тела сама по себе не может эволюционировать. Человек – это единственная форма жизни, в которой можно либо деградировать, либо пройти выше. Йога – это, по сути дела, эволюционный путь или путь развития души. Душа получает человеческое тело для того, чтобы развиваться, для того, чтобы идти ввысь.

Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж. О йоге, Бадринатх. 10.08.2011 г.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

СЛЫШИТ ЛИ НАШИ МОЛИТВЫ ГУРУ?
?ВОПРОС: Хочу задать важный для меня вопрос. Неожиданно я понял, что я не понимаю вот этот аспект гуру-таттвы. Когда я обращаюсь к Кришне, к Божеству, к святому имени, я понимаю, что Господь вездесущ, всезнающ, поэтому Он меня слышит, то есть Он везде находится. 
Но когда я подхожу к фотографии духовного учителя, а в этот момент он дает лекцию где-то в Чикаго, и он там рассказывает что-то, а я подхожу к его фотографии и начинаю молиться... И вот – он знает про то, что я молюсь, и кто мне отвечает, и он приходит ко мне во сне? Мы сейчас говорим про духовного учителя и про шикша-гуру. Кто-то из преданных, кто здесь сидит, – они для кого-то шикша-гуру, и кто-то ставит их фотографии и начинает молиться… 
Как это вообще работает? То есть можно ли понимать, что это необычный человек? Или от любого обычного человека можно что-то получать, если молиться? Либо этот человек – это какая-то форма Бога, и тогда это работает, тогда Бог мне отвечает? Как это вообще работает? 
?ОТВЕТ: Все слышали, да? Вопрос о том, как молиться гуру, который находится на другом конце Земли и одновременно лекцию дает. И слышит ли он мои молитвы или нет, и что при этом происходит. 
Говорится, что есть вьясти-гуру и самасти-гуру. Самасти-гуру – это Бог, или вселенский аспект гуру, и вьясти-гуру, или локализованный аспект гуру, – это всего лишь навсего некий представитель этого самасти-гуру или вселенского аспекта. 
Разницы между ними нет в каком-то смысле. Иначе говоря, когда мы обращаемся к гуру, гуру является чем-то вроде представителя этого универсального, вселенского аспекта Бога, и если наши отношения выстроены правильно с духовным учителем, то всегда там присутствует вот этот другой аспект Бога, то есть, собственно, Сам Бог.
И Он тоже играет большую роль в этих отношениях. Поэтому гуру слышит в том смысле, что, обращаясь к живому гуру, сосредотачиваясь на нем, мы непосредственно обращаемся к аспекту Бога как гуру, как учителя.У нас у всех есть такой опыт: когда у нас есть какой-то вопрос, который нас мучит, мы ставим лекцию наугад и слышим ответ на свой вопрос. Каким образом это происходит? Ну, понятно, что без Кришны дело не обошлось, что, так или иначе, Он в этом процессе как-то поучаствовал.
Благодаря моей сосредоточенности на определенной личности, тому, что я целомудренно сосредотачиваю свои помыслы и получаю знания из этого источника, все, что мне нужно, вселенский аспект гуру мне дает через эту личность. И иногда, даже если что-то, скажем, локализованный аспект гуру или вьясти-гуру не знает, все равно Кришна может через него сказать что-то, что может превосходить даже его собственное знание. Нужно очень хорошо понимать, что всегда участвует в этих отношениях Бог, если отношения выстроены правильно. 
Если они неправильно выстроены, то Бога там нет. Если мы пытаемся — Кришна отвечает, Кришна во сне приходит. Просто Кришне же нужно в какой-то форме приходить. И Он еще не торопится к нам с флейтой приходить, с колокольчиками ножными, чтобы мы не загордились. Он приходит во сне в образе духовного учителя, или Он еще что-то такое делает.
Когда у Шрилы Прабхупады спросили, а знает ли гуру все про своего ученика, если он представитель Сверхдуши, Шрила Прабхупада ответил: «Гуру знает только то, что Сверхдуша хочет, чтобы он знал про своего ученика». Гуру знает, но ровно столько, сколько Сверхдуша ему дает. Гуру не всеведущий. Не нужно думать, что духовный учитель всеведущий. 
Это качество из списка 64 качеств Кришны не относятся к числу качеств, которыми обладают обычные дживы. Но относится к числу тех качеств, которые есть у Шивы и т. д., то есть у более высокого уровня таттв. Но это не значит, что человек чего-то лишен. Он все равно может получить все, что нужно, понимая, что Бог участвует в этих отношениях. 
© Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами 
?? Встреча с учениками, Анапа, 24.05.2015 год

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

...Кто-то может даже сказать: - Всё это глупость. Всё это просто фанатизм. Вам просто промыли мозги. Вам когда-то промыли мозги и вы сейчас сидите и тоже другим промываете мозги и в этом нет никакого смысла. Как обычно, в газетах,чтобы показать какие кришнаиты ужасные, какие они совершенно страшные пишут, что каждый день они должны повторять 1728 раз какую-то мантру.
И человек читает и думает: - Господи, Боже мой! 1728 раз повторять что-то!

Люди живут в материальном мире, у них есть только материальный опыт, опыт соприкосновения с материальным, и они думают, что если я повторяю постоянно что-то, то мне это постоянно надоедает и если я буду повторять 1728 раз мне это очень быстро надоест и нужно быть полным идиотом, чтобы 1728 раз что-то повторять.

Мы видим что на самом деле материальные вещи на самом деле очень быстро надоедают, но то что мы повторяем 1728 раз само по себе является свидетельством того что это не простые звуки. Пусть мы 1728 раз повторяем шник, шник, но тем не менее до сих пор не сошли с ума. По крайней мере такое ощущение. Это уже само по себе является достаточным доказательством того что мы сталкиваемся с трансцендентной энергией. Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что так как в этой философии, которая передается по цепи трансцендентной ученической преемственности начинающейся с Господа Брахмы живёт Сам Кришна она никогда не надоедает - её можно слушать постоянно, и наоборот - другие философии постоянно надоедают. Почему каждые несколько лет появляются новые философии, мода на новые философии?

Почему люди постоянно изобретают новые философии? Потому что их не удовлетворяет никакая другая философия. Они пытаются имитировать _кришна-катху_.

Как несколько лет тому назад единственный верной философией в мире был марксизм-ленинизм. Люди пытались заставлять всех остальных постоянно изучать так сказать "Священное Писание" марксизма-ленинизма. Я помню как в институте на каждом курсе они полностью сводили меня этим с ума: сначала на истории КПСС, потом на диалектическом материализме, потом на историческом материализме нужно было конспектировать какую-то дурацкую работу «Три источника и три составных части марксизма» и как минимум 8 раз её конспектировали.

Видимо они хотели проявить вкус в нашем сердце от постоянного повторения «Трех источников трёх составных частей марксизма» и служения "махатмам" должен был разбиться вкус этому посланию. Но, тем не менее, несмотря на все усилия, вкус не развивался.

Люди пытаются так или иначе внушить человеку... Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что все остальные философии очень быстро надоедают. У некоторых людей моет быть вкус к слушанию каких-то спекулятивных философий, но даже он не может слушать это очень долго. Даже он не может слушать эту философию каждый день.

Люди выдумывают новые философии каждый день. Чего они только не придумывают! Это вообще поразительно.
Мне недавно рассказывали про очень модного философа. На Западе он очень модный и он считается самым видным философом всех времён и народов. Я к сожалению не помню его имени. Но нет никакого смысла в том, чтобы помнить его имя. Он признает существование Бога, но говорит, что про Бога нельзя сказать что Он существует существует, потому что если мы говорим, что Бог существует... Мы можем сказать что микрофон существует. Микрофон существует это значит, что он занимает определенное место в пространстве, он находится здесь и не находится в другом месте - это значит, что он существует. Если мы скажем такое про Бога, то значит мы Его низведем до уровня микрофона и значит мы Его оскорбим.

Поэтому самый лучший способ прославить Бога это сказать, что Он не существует  :smilies:  Бог существует, но чтобы прославить Его мы должны сказать, что Он не существует и тогда соответственно мы будем полностью счастливы. Это самая модная философия.

Так или иначе всеми силами люди пытаются доказать то, что Бог не существует и идут на все уловки для того, чтобы доказать это. Но долго человек не может пребывать в этой философии. На самом деле такая философия не может принести в конечном счете полного удовлетворения душе.

Только философия, как объясняет Шрила Прабхупада в комментарии, которая содержит в себе _ачьюта-катху_ только рассказы о непогрешимом Господе на самом деле могут дать этот вкус.

Это действительно удивительно когда мы читаем про Кришну...

Ну в конце концов что делал Кришна? Кришна был маленький мальчик, ну синего цвета. Этот маленький мальчик заходил к своим соседям и бил палкой горшки. Он разбивал горшки, оттуда вываливался йогурт. Он брал этот йогурт и отдавал обезьянам. И вот это _ачьюта-катха_. И кто то может сказать: - Ну что это такое? Что тут особенного? Но на самом деле когда выйдет Десятая Песнь Шримад Бхагаватам можно будет читать каждый день этот один отрывок о том, как Кришна заходил к своим соседям и разбивал горшки. И каждый день человек будет получать всё больше и больше удовольствия когда будет видеть как этот маленький синий мальчик заходит к соседям и разбивает горшки изо всей силы. 

Потом берёт этот йогурт и даёт обезьянам. Но на самом деле в этом содержится такой нектар, который люди могут ощутить...

Далее с 0:25:30 Шримад-Бхагаватам 2.8.26, 24 июня 1996, Сочи

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Вопрос:* Есть много таких людей, которые пытаются эксплуатировать смиренного человека, замаскировав служением себе и служением Кришне. Как с ними бороться?
*
Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* - С ними можно бороться только смирением и проповедью. Это факт - желание эксплуатировать других живет в сердце каждого живого существа вместе с Параматмой и всем остальным. В сердце каждого живого существа дремлет према, но не дремлет желание эксплуатировать других ????  Так как оно не дремлет, то оно, соответственно, проявляется в разных формах, но бороться с этим можно только с помощью проповеди с помощью того чтобы с помощью объяснения и в конце концов личным примером и смирением.

Почему например многие не любят высказывание Христа "Если тебя по правой щеке ударили, ты подставь левую. Если по левой, подставь правую. Все говорят ну это уже слишком! Только слабый человек может это сделать. Нет, это не слабость - это наоборот сила. И когда тебя ударяют по одной щеке, ты подставляешь ему другую, то расчёт этот на то, что у этого человека рука не подымется тебя по левой ударить.

Это очень большой воспитатель урок. Если бы мы вели себя таким образом, если бы мы вели себя по-настоящему смиренными, то в какой-то момент человеку становится стыдно. Когда он видит перед собой по-настоящему смиренного человека, по-настоящему, действительно непритворного и он видит что он его пытается эксплуатировать, то в какой-то момент ему станет стыдно это делать.

Он перестанет это делать, он отбросит это от себя, он поклонится ему и скажет: - Прабху, можно тебе что-то сделать хорошее? То есть в сущности бороться во всех таких ситуациях можно только проповедью и только личным примером, только своими качествами, а не тем, что вот сейчас мы всех эксплуататоров расстреляем, экспроприаторов экспроприируем и всё поставим на свои места

Шримад-Бхагаватам 4.24.74 10 января 1999

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Важный вопрос для человека и я думаю для многих. Потому, что этот вопрос практически буквально я слышал как минимум от двух-трех людей. «На протяжении нескольких лет в моей голове живет демон. Когда я приближаюсь к Божествам или Святым личностям, у меня возникают, мягко сказать, оскорбительные мысли. Причем, я их не хочу думать, они бегущей строкой сами возникают. Мне очень страшно и я боюсь нанести оскорбления, и мне иногда кажется, что с ума сойти можно. Чем сильнее я погружаюсь в практику, тем сильнее они «кричат». Гуру-махарадж, что делать, как справится с этим? Спасибо. Харе Кришна».

Почему я выбрал этот вопрос? Потому, что это хороший повод для того чтобы объяснить разницу между грехом и оскорблением. На сколько я знаю, только в нашей традиции проводится это тонкое различие между одним и другим. И грехи, строго говоря – это нарушение принципов шастр. Эти принципы зачастую имеют, как правило, практически в ста процентах случаев, отношение к благополучию нашего тела и ума. И не всегда, не в ста процентах случаев, имеют, так или иначе, отношение непосредственно к Богу и к нашим отношениям с Богом. То есть грех – это просто нарушение правил священных писаний, которое само по себе плохо, но не оставляет такого тяжелого следа и не заставляет человека отворачиваться от Бога. Это любопытная вещь и можно подумать над этим. Есть очень грешные люди, которые, тем не менее, готовы принять Бога и есть люди, даже чистые, ведущие, в общем-то, достаточно праведный образ жизни, которые очень сильно ненавидят Бога, отрицают Бога. И в этом, собственно, и заключается разница или проходит та грань между грехом и оскорблением. Оскорбление может тоже принимать форму нарушения принципов шастр, но его суть в том, что я, таким образом, отворачиваюсь от Бога. Я хочу забыть о нем, я хочу отвернуться, я хочу порвать с ним. 
Я не признаю его, и чтобы подчеркнуть это свое непризнание и непринятие Бога, я нарушаю принципы шастр или употребляю наркотики или еще что-то такое. А есть люди, которые делают тоже самое, но при этом остаются невинными. И когда речь идет просто о грехе человек по слабости или по каким-то другим вещам нарушает принципы священных писаний. Это, безусловно, плохо сказывается на его теле, на его уме и даже, в общем-то, плохо сказывается на его возможностях общаться с Богом. Но, тем не менее, их очень легко преодолеть. Эти тенденции преодолеть не трудно, а вот оскорбительную природу преодолеть очень трудно. Эта оскорбительная природа есть у каждого из нас. Она может принимать крайние формы. А то, что описано здесь – это достаточно крайняя форма, когда есть вот это вот накопленное оскорбление, багаж оскорблений, принесенный из прошлой жизни. Оскорбительные тенденции по отношению к святому, по отношению к Богу. И собственно, что делать в этой ситуации? Надо просто продолжать. Я понимаю, что это может не успокоить, но на самом деле в этом утверждении, в этом совете есть глубокий смысл. Надо не давать волю своей оскорбительной природе. 
Хорошо, что вы чувствуете ее, понимаете ее, так или иначе, держите ее под контролем, но это тоже самое. У кого-то есть просто греховные васаны, у кого-то есть оскорбительные васаны. И оскорбление – это, как правило, результат высокомерия, бесовского такого, в крайней степени проявления наших с вами тенденций соперничать с Богом, быть соперником Бога. И подобно тому, как другие васаны постепенно уходят в процессе практики, если человек занимается правильно практикой, эти оскорбительные васаны тоже уйдут. Главное не подкреплять их. Я сегодня пытался объяснять как, в зависимости от того как мы живем, мы либо питаем эту материальную природу нашу, подпитываем эти васаны или наоборот отключаем их от энергии и постепенно-постепенно они лишаются силы, лишаются энергии, лишаются способности властвовать над нами. Просто нужно ждать пока у этих самскар кончится пар, пар выйдет. Мы все знаем, что если есть какая-то психологическая вещь, у нее есть определенный запас энергии и, в конце концов, этот запас иссякает. Нужно просто дождаться, когда этот запас выйдет и тем временем стараться формировать другие позитивные самскары и прежде всего самскары служения, получать вкус от служения. Почему эти оскорбительные самскары такие глубокие? Потому, что когда мы оскорбляем, мы чувствуем удовольствие. Кто-то ощущал это удовольствие оскорблять других? Говорим плохо о других, но иногда мы сами не говорим, но когда другие говорят, нам так приятно слушать. Любопытно как человек устроен. Человек устроен так, что он плохому очень легко верит. Он никогда не спрашивает чтобы доказали плохое, а вот хорошему он всегда спрашивает – докажите! Мне в этом году рассказывали одну историю, один случай. В один храм приехал Дайонанда Махарадж, его там очень любят и президент храма очень любит. Там же, в это время находился в гостях бывший президент, который отошел от дел, и у которого развилось это оскорбительное настроение. И новый президент сказал: «Хочешь познакомиться со святым человеком? Святой человек приехал». Хотел какое-то благо сделать, но реакция была мгновенная: «Откуда ты знаешь, что он святой? Докажи!». Это очень естественная реакция человека. Мы, когда нам говорят что-то хорошее о человеке, мы требуем доказательств, но если бы сказали что там один негодяй есть, он бы никаких доказательств не потребовал. Он бы принял это на веру с очень большим удовольствием и сказал бы: «Да, да, конечно, ясное дело». 
То есть у этого есть вкус определенный и поэтому есть энергия. Нужно дождаться пока эта энергия выйдет. Не нужно ее питать и нужно стараться делать нечто противоположное, нейтрализовать это все. Шри Чайтайнья Махапрабху в Чайтанйа-Бхагавате говорит, что это можно нейтрализовать. Если вы языком совершили оскорбления на кого-то или в уме, то, что нужно сделать? Нужно тем же самым языком прославить или тем же самым умом прославить. Подумать, сосредоточится, развернуть эти мысли. Если мы выпили яд, то нужно выпить антидот тем же самым языком, об этом речь. 

Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами - Садху-санга 2015

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Раме, когда Он вступил в битву с Раваной было 39 лет - был достаточно молодым человеком. Раване было 20.000 лет к этому времени. 20.000 лет он правил этим миром, 20.000 лет он копил аскезу, 20.000 лет он копил мистические силы. Когда он узнал, что какой-то Рам выступил против него он стал смеяться...

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Бхагавад-гита 18.78, 21 октября 2007

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

...в ведической культуре строго-настрого запрещено получать что-то из какого-то другого источника, кроме как из уст гуру.

Я читал, что в Ведах, даже если человек или ученик покупал какую-то книгу, ему очень хотелось изучить эту книгу, он покупал эту книгу, приносил гуру, клал ее, кланялся гуру, дотрагивался до его стоп и просил: «Пожалуйста, объясни мне, что написано в этой книге». Даже несмотря на то, что сам мог читать. И в каком-то смысле, праведный гнев Хираньякашипу вызван тем, что Прахлада Махарадж получил знания из незаконного источника, контрабандой.

В «Чхандогья-упанишад» есть история про брахмачари Упакошала, который получил знания от Агнидева,. Его гуру ушел, не дал ему трансцендентного знания, велел ему ухаживать за жертвенным огнем. И тот с верой и правдой служил этому жертвенному огню, возносил мантры, возливал туда масло. В конце концов, Агни-дев явился, и дал ему знания.

И когда гуру возвратился, он увидел своего ученика сияющего. Если Вы получили трансцендентное знание от Агнидева, то очень трудно не сиять. Он очень ярко сиял, и тот сказал: «Что с тобой случилось, что с тобой произошло?». Он сказал: «Ну, вот так получилось, что Агнидев дал мне знания». Гуру сказал: «Нет, нет, это неправильно, ты должен получить знания от меня, а не от какого-то Агнидева, или непонятно еще от кого». Эта история в Упанишадах для того, чтобы проиллюстрировать этот момент.

В Махабхарате есть другая, совсем уже трагическая и страшная история про Явакри, сына Бхарадваджи Муни, который тоже получил знания от Индры, и это знание, в конце концов, привело к трагедии. Потому что когда человек получает знания не должным образом и не развивает при этом смирение видья виная сампане, Кришна объясняет, что видья становится вредной и ядовитой без винаи. 

Видья, только тогда становится украшением человека, знания только тогда становятся украшением человека, когда приносит благо человеку, когда вместе с видьей к нему приходит виная, что значит смирение, воспитанность, виная – значит послушание, способность к послушанию. В противном случае, человек злоупотребит этим знанием.

«Шримад-Бхагаватам» 7.5.32. Говардхан. 27.04.2020

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

ПЯТЫЙ РЕГУЛИРУЮЩИЙ ПРИНЦИП
Самое главное, один из самых главных советов, который я дал, который может радикальным образом к лучшему изменить вашу жизнь, это, пожалуйста, не заходите в Интернет после 7 часов вечера и до 8 часов утра.  Пожалуйста, совершите такую аскезу над собой. Потому что нет ничего более рассеивающего сознание, разжижающего сознание, чем сидение в Интернете. Это очень, на самом деле, очень жуткая вещь. Но об этом мы поговорим. У нас будет отдельная лекция про Интернет, как пятый регулирующий принцип  :smilies:  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Семинар «Практические и научные основы сознания Кришны»,  2007, л. 3

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Преданная: Вы обещали историю рассказать о перерождении преданного в семье преданных! 
 Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж: А-а-а … Хотите? 
Из зала: Да! Очень хотим! 
 Махарадж: Я не буду называть имен, на всякий случай. У моего ученика в Германии родился сын, и он попросил меня дать ему имя. Я уж не помню, пользовался я какими-то астрологическими вещами или не пользовался… Но я дал ему имя, этому мальчику. Несколько месяцев спустя они поехали в другой город и встретили там семейную пару учеников Шрилы Прабхупады, мужа и жену. И когда они увидели этого мальчика, они закричали: «Так это же …!» и назвали то же самое имя – другого ученика Шрилы Прабхупады, который недавно оставил тело. 
Для меня самое удивительное в этой истории то, что имя как бы сохранилось. Шрила Прабхупада дал этому ученику имя, и, так или иначе, через Кришну это имя осталось у него, когда он родился. Его просто реально узнали! Они сказали: «Так это же он! Это он!» И когда эта пара стала расспрашивать этих учеников Шрилы Прабхупады, которые узнали его, они рассказали очень интересную историю. Они рассказали, что были очень близки, дружны с этим преданным, учеником Шрилы Прабхупады. Они были неразлучны: они вместе занимались санкиртаной, вместе выходили когда-то, потом они вместе женились. Правда, в последнее время они жили в разных странах, но в Европе, и все равно продолжали общаться. У них сохранились какие-то близкие отношения. В какой-то момент он заболел: ему сказали, что у него рак и что ему осталось жить всего несколько месяцев. Он снова приехал в Германию, посетил храмы… Это неожиданно было, потому что у него были какие-то планы, он хотел проповедовать, еще что-то такое. Но, так или иначе, Кришна захотел что-то другое, пришли какие-то результаты… У него был рак простаты, и он умер там. Буквально через несколько дней (или я не знаю там когда) он в тонком теле пришел к этому своему другу, и сказал: «Я очень хочу родиться снова в Германии. Пожалуйста, помоги мне родиться в Германии. Я хочу у преданных родиться, я не хочу ни у кого другого рождаться». Или он во сне пришел… Я не поручусь вам за точность, потому что это из третьих рук, от родителей этого мальчика. То ли он во сне к нему пришел, то ли еще что-то, но он пришел к нему в том виде, он сел на кресле у них в комнате, и сказал: «Помоги мне родиться!» Тот сказал: «Я тебе ничем не могу помочь. Я уже слишком стар, я сам не могу помочь тебе». Так или иначе, они расстались, и буквально через несколько дней он снова приходит к нему – то ли во сне, то ли в каком-то… Я не знаю, как и когда. И снова он приходит и говорит: «Знаешь, не волнуйся, не переживай: я нашел, у кого я рожусь. У меня все в порядке. Я нашел, я подобрал себе родителей, так что все хорошо, я рожусь в Германии». И после этого они ждали, думали, потому что преданных не так много; они пытались понять, у кого конкретно он родится. И потом, несколько месяцев спустя, они увидели этого мальчика, и оба, в один голос, муж и жена, закричали: «Смотри, это он! Это он! Это он!» 
Этого мальчика, когда ему было всего несколько месяцев (еще до этой встречи), посадили в водительское кресло, и он очень радостно уселся за руль, а другой маленькой ручонкой пытался искать коробку передач. Он еще толком ни сидеть, ни ходить не мог, но он схватился за руль, и было видно, что он очень комфортно себя чувствует. Причем, у его отца нет никакой машины, это чья-то другая машина была. И этот человек в своей прошлой жизни любил машины, и очень тщательным образом следил за тем, у кого какая машина, лучше она или не лучше; очень ревностно относился, если у кого-то машина была лучше… Забегая немного вперед, могу сказать, что сейчас этому мальчику, наверное, лет пять, и он копит на машину. (смех) Уже копит, потому что у его отца машины нет и никогда не будет. Он ездит на какой-то пластмассовой пока что, но он уже откладывает, и уже сказал: «У меня скоро будет машина!» 
Там было много каких-то других историй, несколько из которых как-то подтверждали это… Недавно, относительно недавно, он вдруг заплакал. Он подбежал к маме, этот маленький мальчик, и стал безутешно плакать. Он плакал, плакал, плакал, и мама взяла его на колени, попыталась утешить; она спрашивала: «Что с тобой? Что с тобой?» А тот говорит: «Мам, а я был раньше маленьким, потом я стал взрослым, а потом я стал старым, и умер… И опять что ли, опять это со мной будет? Мам, неужели это со мной будет опять?!» – и плачет, плачет, плачет… И то ли в то же раз – опять же, я не поручусь, потому что я не сам свидетель, я рассказываю с чужих слов – он тоже как-то сильно погрустнел, он сильно плакал и говорил: «Пить! Пить! Пить! Я хочу пить, а мне не дают пить! И у меня очень болит.. Мне так больно! Больно!» – и он показывал сюда (он умер от рака простаты). «Мне так больно, так больно от этого! Мама!..» Они потом позвонили его оставшейся вдове, спрашивали, что и как, и она тоже рассказывала какие-то вещи… Вот… И он проявляет при этом очень большие духовные склонности. 
А, да! Еще любопытная вещь: я приехал сейчас туда – я недавно был в Германии…. Он в прошлый раз мне набрал каких-то полевых цветов, набрал букетик цветов. В этот раз он пришел ко мне, и я его спрашиваю: «А цветы-то почему не принес?» И он мне так покраснел, побежал потом к маме, и они с мамой целый день гирлянду делали на этот раз. Они делали гирлянду для меня, и он пошел с ней в магазин, купили они там еще цветов зачем-то… Принес он мне эту гирлянду, и когда у него спросили: «Что ты делаешь?», он ответил: «Я делаю гирлянду папе своему. Я делаю гирлянду для твоего Прабхупады». Он называет учителя отца и учителя матери (у матери – другой учитель)… Учителя матери – это «твой Прабхупада», «а это – мой Прабхупада». То есть, для него учитель – это Прабхупада; у него сохранилась эта память об этом. 
Вот такая история. Суть в чем? Я зачем хотел ее вам рассказать? Давайте как-нибудь закончим в этой жизни все. Давайте… Зачем это надо? Нет смысла… Для этого надо просто садхане следовать, и садхана – она очень хорошая, очень простая: надо служить другим преданным, помогать, дружить, радоваться, петь вместе Святое Имя. И, как объясняет Шрила Прабхупада, в чем суть дружбы? Он говорит: суть дружбы – бодхайантах параспарам (Бхагавад-гита, 10.9) – просвещать друг друга, просветлять друг друга, общаться друг с другом; говорить, что мы поняли, что мы осознали. И тушйанти ча раманти ча – когда люди это делают, они радуются. В этом смысл дружбы в сознании Кришны: просто делиться какими-то важным вещами друг с другом, радовать друг друга… Что может быть проще? 

(Его Святейшество Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж, «Ответы на вопросы»)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: - Как нужно относиться к преданному, который, например, забрал деньги и ушел в майю. Что я с ним должен делать? Могу ли я его взять за шкирку или факт присутствия Параматмы в его сердце должен помешать мне? 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Это очень сложный вопрос. В принципе, в нормальной стране... Скажем так, в обычных странах  :smilies:  есть способы законного урегулирования таких конфликтов и в таких случаях желательно прибегать к законным методам урегулирования конфликтов. Самосуд в цивилизованных странах никогда не поощряется ни по отношению к преданным, ни к непреданным, ни к тем кто ушел в майю. 
По идее, во всех таких вещах, когда человек совершил незаконные действия он должен прибегнуть к системе правосудия. Он не должен считать себя судьёй - он должен так или иначе прибегнуть к помощи.
Теперь, я понимаю, что в некоторых странах на систему правосудия нельзя полагаться. 

Это тоже реальный факт и в этих случаях нам приходится так или иначе как-то восстанавливать справедливость самим. Но при этом мы должны восстановить справедливость сами, особенно если речь идёт о деньгах и том случае, о котором вы говорите. Попытаться восстановить справедливость и при этом можно попросить прощения у Параматмы и сказать: - Ты уж прости меня дорогой Кришна, но так или иначе, я ради служения Тебе должен восстановить справедливость в данном конкретном случае и поэтому я возьму его за шкирку, но при этом я не хочу ничего плохого сделать Тебе и вообще :smilies:  

Ну то есть тут возможны разные варианты в данном случае. Мы не должны потворствовать преступности, потому что если мы потворствуем преступности... Мы не должны себя считать окончательным судьёй. Если есть нормальная система соблюдения законности в обществе, то тогда мы должны придерживаться её. Если её нет, мы должны прибегать к каким-то таким способам, но отдавая себе отчет в своих действиях и их возможных последствиях

Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.29.23. Мы должны научиться вести себя 22 марта 1996 | Москва |

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Даже самые возвышенные теологи не могут ответить на очень простой вопрос. На самом деле это очень простой, естественный вопрос, который приходит в голову каждому живому существу: "Зачем создан этот мир и почему в нём столько страданий?". И религия должна ответить на этот основной вопрос. Однако, как это ни странно, большинство религий не в состоянии вразумительно объяснить почему этот мир исполнен страданий и почему Бог создал этот мир.

Как недавно, я уже рассказывал об этом в Сухарево, мы были с Анандини в Дубне. И там, на этот раз, физики встречались не с лириками. Эра физиков и лириков прошла. Теперь физики встречаются с православными. Теперь новый роман завязался. И они обсуждают вопросы, которые интересуют и ту, и другую сторону. И вот один наивный физик спросил у людей, которые должны отвечать на основные вопросы: - Зачем Бог создал этот мир?

И какой был ответ? 

Ответ был очень простой: - Не знаю.

Простой, но откровенный. На самом деле действительно, реально, на этот вопрос нет ответа. На этот вопрос не даётся ответа. Любой бхакта, который побыл две недели в храме может сказать: - Бог создал этот мир, чтобы живые существа наслаждались. Неправда ли всё так просто? Более того, они считают этот вопрос незаконным. После этой конференции я ехал с одним теологом. Он большой теолог, он всю свою жизнь занимался изучением теологии. Он самый большой знаток, академик, член-корреспондент всевозможных академий и всего такого.

Я спросил у него: - Как вы всё таки считаете, зачем Бог создал этот мир?

Он был страшно возмущен. Он сказал: - Человек не имеет права задавать этот вопрос. То, что он задаёт этот вопрос свидетельствует, что он ничего не понимает. 

Почему он ничего не понимает,  хотя это самый естественный вопрос? Зачем Господь создал этот мир? 

Он сказал: - Настоящий человек, который находится внутри традиции никогда не задаст себе этого вопроса.

***

Так или иначе это важный вопрос и человек должен понять зачем создан этот мир. Он должен понять природу этого мира иначе он будет находиться в иллюзии, он будет оставаться в вайкунтха-бхраме*. Другой ответ или вариант ответа на этот вопрос дал другой человек с крестом. Он сказал, что изучает квантовую физику и он сказал, что Господь выделил из Себя этот мир, чтобы затем опять с ним соединиться. Сразу чувствуется влияние квантовой физики. Совершенно бессмысленные действия. Квантовая физика сталкивается с очень многими бессмысленными явлениями на уровне кварков и всего остального. И вот тут вот такая логика: - Он выделил и себя, чтобы опять соединиться.

Зачем нужно было выделять, если он уже был соединён  с ним?

И он же очень интересно объяснял. Он говорил, что физика уже открыла духовный мир, что  физика уже открыла некие кварки, эти кварки обладают странными свойствами и например одно из этих свойств, что у них нет координат. Кварк обладает этим таинственным свойством. Это кварк открыт, но он находится нигде. Как его открыла физика непонятно, но тем не менее, открытие было совершено и зафиксировано. Он говорит: - Это же понятно! Физика открыла духовный мир! Этот кварк и есть духовный мир. На самом деле этот мир и есть духовный мир, потому что он нигде не находится.

То есть полная каша в голове, короче говоря.

Это на самом деле проявление всё той же вайкунтха-бхрамы*. Они ищут духовный мир здесь. Они пытаются, они думают что когда они расщепят какие-то материальные элементы, то они обнаружат духовный мир. Это то, что делают философы-санкхьяики. Они тоже расщепляют мир на элементы, они тоже дробят его, они тоже сталкивают в своём синхрофазотроне  своего ума элементы и пытаются раздробить их на мельчайшие составляющие. Но они не могут понять изначальной природы, что связующей, всеприсутствующей силой, которая связует всё является Кришна - Верховная Личность Бога,  Господь. 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.26.18 10 октября 1995, Москва
__________________________________
*Кто может дать определение бхрамы? Это ошибка в восприятии, когда мы принимаем что-то одно за другое. Бхрама – это именно конкретно ошибка восприятия, то есть это изъян буддхи, изъян интеллекта, неправильная интерпретация реальности. Восприятие может быть правильным, но мы неправильно интерпретируем то, что мы воспринимаем. Это заблуждение интеллекта. Буквально русское слово «заблуждение» очень хорошо переводит это, потому что слово бхрам значит блуждать, бхрама значит блуждение. Это ошибка буддхи  _Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами_. Семинар «Таттва-Сандарбха», Лекция 2, 2011
__________________________________

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

ПОЧЕМУ МЫ НЕ КРИЧИМ: - КАРАУЛ! НАРАЯНА ПРОПОВЕДУЕТ МАЙЯВАДУ БРАХМЕ!



Мы кончили читать чатур-шлоки, где Нараяна объяснил Брахме в четырёх стихах всю суть Шримад Бхавгаватам. Это начиналось со стиха ахам эвасам эвагре и кончалось последним стихом, который мы читали в течении недели. И в этих четырёх стихах Нараяна вложил все трансцендентные истины. И по сути, что Он сказал Брахме? Очень интересно посмотреть, каким образом Он объяснил суть Шримад Бхагаватам Брахме.

Он сказал: - Знай Брахма, что кроме Меня нет ничего, что есть только Я, что Я существовал до материального творения, что всё то, что ты видишь вокруг себя сейчас - тоже Я и что всё что будет после того, когда ничего не будет, то есть после того, как всё разрушится, буду тоже Я. Всё это Я и Я один - ахам эвасам эвагре. 

И дальше Он говорит: - Всё то, что кажется не Мной, всё, что как будто бы не Я (Как мы видим вокруг себя деревья, машины, дома и тд.) всё то, что кажется отделённым от Меня, на самом деле иллюзия, на самом деле это всего лишь отблеск или отражение света, который горит во тьме, всего лишь солнечный зайчик, который запущен в тёмную комнату. 

И дальше Он говорит, что Я везде - Я в материальных элементах и вне материальных элементов; Я внутри этого и Я вне всего этого. И до тех пор, пока Ты не найдёшь Меня, ты не должен успокаиваться. Ты должен искать Меня, ты должен в конце концов понять, что всё это есть Я. 

И если просто прочитать эти четыре стиха, то любой преданный закричит: - Караул! Нараяна объясняет философию майявады Брахме!
Он говорит по сути дела, что всё есть Брахман... и очень легко объяснить эти стихи таким образом  что майявади и делают. Они говорят: - Вот! Это сущность Шримад Бхагаватам! И в Шримад Бхагаватам Сам Нараяна говорит: - Всё есть Я, а всё что не есть Я есть иллюзия; что на самом деле нет ничего - есть только Брахман и до начала материального мира  существовал Брахман, сейчас всё приняло какие-то формы - на самом деле всё это иллюзия, после того, как это всё разрушится останется один Брахман. Этот Брахман будет говорить: Ом, Ом, Ом.... 

Что можно на это сказать? На самом деле можно сказать очень многое и, собственно, Шрила Прабхупада очень подробно объясняет смысл этих четырёх стихов Шримад Бхагаватам, чтобы человек не  понял смысл этих стихов неправильно. По сути дела это как бы философия майявады, потому что говорит майявада? Философия майявады  называется философией виварта-вады.

Виварта-вада значит... Они говорят: брахма сатйам джаган митхйа. Мы обычно  переводим: "Брахман является истинным, а джагат или мир - иллюзорным. На самом деле это не  очень правильный перевод  слова "митхьям". Потому что майявади говорят, что всё, что есть в этом мире делится на три принципиально различные категории: сат, асат и митхьям.

Сат - то, что существует реально. То, что имеет реальную сущность под собой.
Асат - это то, что не существует; то чего нет.
И митхьям это нечто между этим - то чего нет и то, что есть одновременно. То, что одновременно и существует и не существует. 

Теперь, как понять это? Как они объясняют это? Они говорят: джагат митхьям - мир и существует, и не существует.  Это называется приписыванием чего-то,  наложением чего-то. Виварта означает буквально приписывание чего-то чему-то, качеств чего-то одного чему-то другому. И они объясняют это на знаменитом примере верёвки и змеи.

Если вы заходите в тёмную комнату, видите свёрнутую веревку, и думаете, что это змея, то вы пугаетесь. И они говорят, что этот пример верёвки и змеи. Змея в данном примере - митхьям - она одновременно и существует и не существует. Она существует, ибо на самом деле это веревка, а не змея, но она существует, ибо думаете что это змея и пугаетесь. 

Она реально существует, потому что вы испугались.
Если бы в комнате совсем было темно и вы не увидели её, то вы не испугались бы. И если бы там не было веревки, то не испугались бы. но вы испугались не верёвки, а змеи. Так или иначе, они говорят, что джагат это митхьям, что теория виварта-вады гласит, что Брахман на самом деле является Брахманом и всё что мы видим - весь мир и я тоже являюсь  Брахманом.

Но так или иначе иллюзия покрыла меня и приписала мне другие качества и мне кажется, что этот мир обладает какими-то другими качествами и не является Брахманом. Это очень легко опровергнуть. На самом деле в реальности нет трёх категорий - это просто словесные увёртки. Есть только две категории: сат и асат. Промежуточной категории нет. 

Майявади говорят как - если человек имеет фонарик и направит его на веревку, то иллюзия змеи рассеется. И точно так же у вас - если вы знаете. что всё есть Брахман, вы направляете  свет этого знания на эту верёвку, иллюзия рассеивается и вы видите что это никакая не змея. То есть вы видите, что это не стены. не дом, а что всё это Брахман.

Один Брахман в форме микрофона, другой в форме Вайдьянатха, третий Брахман в форме ещё кого-то. Но всё это один Брахман и ничего другого нет.  Вайшнавы очень легко опровергают эту аналогию. Эта аналогия не имеет под собой никакой реальности, потому что если бы мы не знали  что такое змея... Предположим вы ребенок и вы ничего не знаете о змее.

Вы видите веревку и вам не придёт в голову пугаться этой верёвки. То есть не только знание, но и полное невежество избавляет вас от этой иллюзии. Они говорят, что чтобы избавиться от иллюзии надо обладать знанием. Мы говорим, что чтобы избавиться от иллюзии можно быть абсолютно невежественным.

На самом деле мы пугаемся только потому, что у нас есть какой-то опыт змеи: мы знаем что змеи ползают, кусаются и от них можно в конце концов умереть. Только потому что змеи существуют в реальности, мы пугаемся этой верёвки. На самом деле змея существует реально, нам кажется и мы пугаемся. Есть всего лишь две категории.  

И если взять эту теорию виварта-вады, то непонятно откуда взялась эта майя.Если есть только Брахман, то откуда взялась майя? Если нет ничего кроме Брахмана, то что такое майя? откуда она взялась и каким образом, с чего вдруг она покрывает, трансформирует и делает все эти манипуляции с Брахманом когда Брахман выше её? 

Эти представления не выдерживают никакой критики, и более того, если мы посмотрим контекст этих четырёх стихов Шримад Бхагаватам, контекст  того, что говорит Нараяна Брахме, то увидим, что до того, как Брахма услышал эти слова Нараяны, он увидел духовный мир  и то, что было до творения и он увидел то, что останется после творения.

В духовном мире он увидел Кришну, он увидел четырехрукие живые существа, которые служат Ему и сейчас в этом стихе Шукадева Госвами опровергает эту теорию, говоря: джанам аджанам - на самом деле есть две категории. Да, есть только Я, но это Я бывает двух категорий. И Шрила Прабхупада тут цитирует. Это аллюзия стиха нитйо нитйанам четанаш четананам эко бахунам йо видадхати каман - есть две категории: джананам - люди, множественное число от джанам (человек), аджанам - не человек. 

И он говорит, что есть две категории: аджанам или Кришна и джананам - люди, которых много. И точно также Катха-упанишад говорит: нитйо нитйанам четанаш четананам - есть 2 категории вечных: нитйо -  в единственном числе  и нитйанам - во множественном числе. Один вечный и множество вечных и есть также один сознающий - четанаш  и множество сознающих - четананам.

Есть разница между верховным Господом и живыми существами, которые должны служить Ему. Это принципиальнейший момент Шримад Бхагаватам. И дальше он говорит: атмано рупам. Кришна показал ему Свою форму, Он не есть нечто бесформенное, я не знаю - некий бесформенный воздушный шар не имеющий формы.

Он есть атмано рупам - у Него есть форма. Брахма увидел Его форму и Он аджанам в противоположность джананам парамештхитам. браахма назван тут лучшим из всех живых существ. В этом собственно истинный смысл этого стиха. И - нитйо нитйанам четанаш четананам эко бахунам йо видадхати каман - этот один с незапамятных времён исполняет все желания всех остальных живых существ и поэтому цель, назначение всех живых существ служить Ему. И мы видим, что единственное что делает Кришна это исполняет наши желания...   

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами.  Шримад-Бхагаватам 2.9.39. Часть 1, 05 августа 1996, Сочи

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Почему накормить голодного - добродетель, а "накормить" сексуально неудовлетворенного - грех?*

...В семейной жизни мужчина и женщина могут помогать друг другу заниматься духовной практикой, но как правило, к сожалению, этого не происходит. Как правило, они мешают друг другу заниматься духовной практикой. К сожалению, это правило. Исключением является идеальная семейная жизнь в материальном мире.

Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что первый урок, который мы можем извлечь и который на своём примере показал Сам Господь Рамачандра: семейная жизнь это неприятности от самого начала, до самого конца. Вначале кажется, что всё будет хорошо, что всё будет замечательно, что медовый месяц будет длиться всю жизнь, что вся наша жизнь будет окрашена в розовые тона и что она будет пронизана запахом жасмина и цветущей черёмухи. Но медовый месяц кончается и начинается дегтяная жизнь. 

Та самая ложка дёгтя в бочке мёда портит всё в этих отношениях по одной причине, ибо человек слишком большие надежды возлагает на простую вещь - на секс. Потому что человек слишком большие планы и надежды связывает с тем, что он будет счастлив только благодаря этому механическому действию.  Это очень печальное заблуждение в котором находятся люди.

Шрила Прабхупада цитирует здесь стих из седьмой Песни Шримада Бхагаватам когда Прахлада Махарадж, пятилетний мальчик даёт нам эти наставления: йан маитхунади-грихамедхи-сукхам хи туччхам

Счастье, которое получают семейные люди сукхам хи туччхам
туччхам - значит ничтожное, мимолётное

Никто не говорит, что этого счастья нет. Это счастье есть. К сожалению, оно очень быстро кончается. Оно длится всего лишь мгновение - туччхам 

Одно мгновение это счастье осенило человека и человек думает: "А! Я самый счастливый! Но в следующий миг нет никого более несчастного чем он. И тут объясняется: кандуйанена карайор ива духкха-духкхам. Прахлада Махарадж делает это хорошее сравнение - иногда у нас может что-то зачесаться. Чуть-чуть что-то чешется. И когда чешется нужно почесаться. один французский философ опередил счастье именно таким образом - счастье это почесаться когда чешется. Чешется - мы почесались. 

И естественная реакция человека почесаться когда чешется. Естественная реакция человека, когда у него возникает некая физиологическая потребность эту потребность удовлетворить. Но  Прахлада Махарадж говорит: кандуйанена карайор.
Карайор значит руками. Руками мы начинаем расчёсывать это, что у нас чешется и - ива духкха-духкхам - то, что должно было принести нам счастье начинает приносить страдание. Мы начинаем расчёсывать это, расчёсывать это, расчёсывать это... И поэтому трпйанти неха крпанабаху-духкха-бхаджах - невозможно насытить этот зуд. 

Чем больше мы пытаемся удовлетворить этот зуд, чем больше мы пытаемся расчёсывать  чешущееся место, тем большей проблемой это чешущееся место становится. Почему? Манасиджан - природа сексуального наслаждения порождена умом. Человек на самом деле наслаждается не телом - тело всего лишь инструмент для наслаждения. Истинное наслаждение он испытывает в уме. И сексуальное наслаждение имеет природу ума, а ум имеет природу ненасытности. Ум невозможно насытить. Само тело очень быстро физически насыщается. Человек не может заниматься сексом как ему бы хотелось бы. И само по себе это утверждение означает природу этого наслаждения. 

Ум наш ненасытен и ему постоянно хочется наслаждаться или возбуждаться. Он устроен таким образом, что от этих отношений он возбуждается. Как великий апостол Павел, святой христианской традиции. говорил, что лучше жениться чем разжигаться. Это очень важное слово - разжигаться. Человек разжигается в своём уме. Манасиджан - это вещь, которая порождена умом и так как ум ненасытен, насытить это чувство абсолютно невозможно.

И в результате человек погружается во всё это и начинает страдать от этого. Он думает что он получит счастье, но он начинает страдать. Бесконечные неприятности сваливаются на его голову. 

Поэтому очень важный урок это то, что  не нужно особенно погружаться во всё это. Человек может жить семейной жизнью. Более того, семейное существование это естественный способ существования для большинства людей в этом мире. Но он не должен попадаться на эту удочку, на эту иллюзию, что счастье в семейной жизни сводится к сексу, что счастье сводится только в этом механическом акте, который никого ещё в жизни не сделал счастливым.

В этой связи есть одна интересная история из Шри-сампрадаи. Там рассказывается об одном ачарье, к которому пришла женщина лёгкого поведения, жрица самой древней профессии на земле. Не смотря на свои занятия, жрица эта была благочестивой как это часто бывает в Индии. Тем не менее, у неё было сомнение и сомнение это имеет ту же самую природу, что и сомнения в нашем сердце - сомнения эти порождены желанием чувственных наслаждений. 

Поэтому мы сомневаемся. Мы можем слышать наставления Священных Писаний, мы можем слушать наставления садху, которые дают нам читать книги Шрилы Прабхупады, но тем не менее какой-то червячок сомнений остаётся в сердце: "А правильно ли я делаю, что пытаются ограничить себя? Не нужно ли мне просто отказаться от всех рамок, сбросить цепи и пуститься во все тяжкие?"

Так вот эта женщина лёгкого поведения пришла к ачарье и сказала: - Ачарья, объясни мне пожалуйста одну вещь. Если ко мне в дом в полдень приходит человек, стучится в дверь и говорит: "- Матаджи, я голоден, накормите меня. Голод мучит меня"

То что я сделаю? Я усажу его за стол, я принесу ему всё что у меня есть, я накормлю его. Неправда ли?
Тогда скажи мне пожалуйста, если тот же человек придёт ко мне в полночь и скажет: "- Матаджи, тело моё испытывает страшный голод!"

Почему я не могу накормить его ночью, но соответствующим образом? Почему я не могу сделать тоже самое? Что в этом дурного? Я накормлю его днём, я "накормлю" его ночью. Днём он испытывает один голод, ночью - другой голод. Почему бы не сделать это? Что дурного в этом?

Ачарья посмотрел на эту матаджи и сказал: - Матаджи, если у тебя есть сын, это сын придёт к тебе  и скажет: "Матаджи, я очень хочу повеситься! ", - ты дашь ему веревку, для того чтобы он повесился? Если к тебе придёт сын и скажет:  "Матаджи, я хочу зарезаться!" Дашь ли ты ему нож, чтобы он зарезался?

Если к тебе приходит человек и говорит: - "Матаджи, я хочу удовлетворить свой сексуальный инстинкт", и ты делаешь это,то ты даёшь ему возможность духовного самоубийства, потому что проблема сексуальных отношений заключается в том, что они настолько поглощают человека, что за ними человек забывает о своей духовной сущности, о своей духовной природе.

Он может быть удовлетворяет на каком-то уровне телесный голод, но он совершает духовное самоубийство - он забывает о Кришне. В этом проблема. Проблема заключается в том, что поглощаясь, погружаясь в этот поток испытываемых эмоциональных ощущений, человек забывает о Боге.

В этой книге Шри-сампрадаи говорится, что если крокодил схватил вас за одну ногу, вы можете думать: "Ну что такого одна нога? В конце концов всё остальное у меня есть: две руки, нос, одна нога". Но там говорится, что если крокодилу удалось схватить вас за одну ногу, то он вас всего съест - можете не сомневаться. Точно также человек иногда думает: "Ну что в этом плохого? Ну чуть-чуть, немножечко, слегка. Но знайте - крокодил уже схватил вас за одну ногу и если вы отпустите свою бдительность, то крокодил съест и всё остальное и ничего не останется.

Потому что такова природа этого инстинкта. Этот инстинкт, эта страсть всепоглощающая. Об этом почитайте любую поэзию. Там говорится о том, насколько эта страсть поглощает человека, если человек даёт ей волю. И когда человек погружается во всё это он забывает обо всём. В этом к сожалению проблема, что эта вещь позволяет человеку забыть о Боге...

Шримад-Бхагаватам 5.19.5, 21 мая 2000, Сухарево

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

...Если есть что-то бесконечное в этом мире, то это наша жажда наслаждений и утолить эту бесконечную жажду наслаждений невозможно в конечном материальном мире где всё конечно - особенно материальные наслаждения. Если есть что-то бесконечное, то это жажда наслаждений. Если есть что-то конечное, то это материальные наслаждения. У них есть начало и конец, и этот конец приходит гораздо скорее, чем нам этого хотелось бы.

Нам прискучивает всё это, надоедает рано или поздно, становится непонятно чем. На самом деле бесконечную духовную жажду счастья, блаженства можно обрести только в союзе с бесконечным Богом, который есть бесконечный источник наслаждений. Шрила Прабхупада объяснил нам это - источник вечного наслаждения. Кто это? Кришна!

Но к сожалению мы пытаемся удовлетворять её здесь, и, в соответствии с Шримад Бхагаватам это подобно попытке удовлетворить свою жажду в мираже. Бежим по этой пустыне и вода уже близко - вот она! Мы уже слышим как она ласково рокочет и мы почти уже чувствуем как она будет омывать нас и жадными глотками идти в живот, и видим её - вот она, вот она, вот она! И подбегая до неё, видим - песок.

И иногда мы даже пытаемся этот песок покушать - может там есть вода? Но она рядом! она недалеко, она чуть-чуть дальше, нужно только ещё чуть-чуть добежать. Мы встаём и ...Вот она! Песок! Нет её. В пустыне нет воды. В материальном мире нет счастья. Катха-упанишад сравнивает попытки человека насытить своё материальное счастье здесь в материальном мире с попытками человека, оказавшегося в лодке посреди океана, под палящим солнцем утолить свою жажду попробовав солёной воды...

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Шримад-Бхагаватам 7.11.32. *Настоящее счастье*. 01 июля 2011, Сочи

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Люди, как стадо, сбиваются в большие города, где их сознанием ловко манипулируют. Телевизор самый лучший способ манипуляции сознанием. И люди, сами того не понимая, становятся рабами. Рабство, которое существует сейчас, гораздо более изощренное, чем рабство, которое существовало тысячу лет тому назад.  

Потому что люди порабощаются в своем сознании, их как ослов заставляют гоняться за «морковками» материальных наслаждений. И практически повсюду развешана реклама этих материальных наслаждений. И человек, сам того не понимая, падает жертвой этого программирования. Его сознание четко программируется на то, чтобы, так или иначе,  распылиться здесь, в материальном мире. Сознание человека в Кали-югу становится раздробленным, оно полностью теряет свою силу. 

Раньше люди, благодаря концентрации сознания, благодаря  тому, что их сознание было более-менее чистым, могли совершать чудеса. И мало того, в конце концов, они могли приходить к Богу, потому что приход к Богу требует предельной концентрации сознания. Но Кали-юга очень успешно распыляет сознание человека, делая его слабым. Люди становятся все слабее и слабее. Они практически не могут сопротивляться своим дурным привычкам, своим порокам. 

Если человек может отказаться от курения в 60 лет, то его считают уже героем. Люди, именно из-за нечистоты их сознания, становятся в высшей степени слабыми. И слабыми людьми легче манипулировать, слабыми людьми легче управлять. Люди становятся как быдло. И таких людей обпивают наркотиками, пивом, еще чем-то и с ним можно делать все, что угодно. На самом деле, был достаточно сознательный ход. 

Раньше, не так давно, люди в основном жили в деревнях. Человек, живущий в деревне, вынужден зависеть от Бога, он вынужден думать о Боге, потому что сам образ жизни делает его зависимым. И если почитать описания того, как люди жили в русских деревнях еще сотню лет тому назад, можно удивиться до какой степени они были праведными и благочестивыми.

То, что мы сейчас называем святостью, тогда было обычным делом. Например, в русских деревнях не пили чай, потому что чай считали дьявольским напитком. Сейчас отказ от чая это чуть ли не геройство, за который орден нужно давать. Интуитивно, инстинктивно люди понимали – что есть добро, что есть зло просто потому, что таков был образ их жизни. Сам образ жизни настраивал их на Бога. 

Потому что, в сущности, сознание Бога уже живет в человеке, просто оно скрыто. И разум, который у нас есть, специально дан нам Богом. Это орган, с помощью которого мы можем почувствовать Бога. Это внутренняя интуиция, которая помогает, позволяет человеку Бога почувствовать.  

И мы можем видеть, как раньше в деревнях люди инстинктивно практически следовали четырем регулирующим принципам.  Относительно недавно люди почти не ели мяса, по большим религиозным праздникам только ели мясо. Раз в год или два раза в год. Курево тоже считалось чем-то дьявольским среди обычных людей. Люди постились, люди думали о Боге. 

Просто потому, что сам образ жизни заставлял их концентрироваться на этом. Понимая свою зависимость от Бога, они обращались к Нему. Но, где-то за последние сто лет, Кали-юга действительно взяла бразды правления в свои руки. Кали согнал людей в большие города и начал свою свистопляску. 

Он начал придумывать различные вещи, чтобы манипулировать сознанием людей. Все то, что есть сейчас, это ни что иное как грандиозный всемирный заговор Кали. Когда  от чистого духовного сознания человека, понимающего существование Бога, обращающегося к Богу, практически ничего не остается, сознание раздробилось, сознание разменялось на какие-то приманки, на какие-то дурацкие вещи: кока-кола, пепси-кола, еще какая-нибудь кола. И люди при этом абсолютно счастливы. 

Скажи им, что нужно вернуться в деревню и жить простой жизнью, они затрясутся от ужаса и скажут: «Нет, нет, нет. Мы будем жить здесь». Продали свою душу за ерунду. Ладно бы за что-то хорошее б продали, а то за какие-то пластмассовые наслаждения.  Даже не  за наслаждение, а за надежду наслаждения. 

Эксплуатация людей становится все ужасней, ужасней и ужасней. Люди эксплуатируют друг друга и эта настроенная эксплуатация делает их сердце все более жестоким. Век Кали в ведических писаниях –  в «Махабхарате», в «Шримад-Бхагаватам», в других местах описывается  как век, когда у людей практически нет надежды. Просто потому, что сердце человека ожесточается.

Мы сами того не видим и не замечаем как все то, что происходит вокруг, медленно но верно воздействует на наше сознание. И в этом сознании, исполненном зависти, вожделения, жадности, все меньше и меньше места остается для Бога. Мысль о Боге с очень большим трудом может ужиться со всеми остальными вещами. 

Курган (11.08.2005) Маха-Мантра

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

На самом деле сексуальное желание является всего лишь грубым проявлением гораздо более тонкого желания - желания власти,  желания овладеть чем-то, желание доказать что я - Ишвара, что я - Мужчина, что я - Повелитель. Потому что Ишвара или Пуруша, Наслаждающийся значит Мужчина. И это желание есть у всех независимо от того, что они носят дхоти или сари, поэтому сейчас даже женщины брюки носят, чтобы ещё раз подчеркнуть что мы не лыком шиты, что мы тоже здесь для определённой цели. Все так или иначе обуреваемы в той или иной форме именно этим желанием.

Здесь собрались бунтовщики, которые бунтуют против власти Господа, против этого естественного положения - _экале эка кришна_ - то, что есть только один Мужчина, один Господин, один Хозяин - Кришна. Но тут никто не хочет этого признавать.

Например, мы все сейчас живём с вами в демократическом государстве. Что такое демократия? В чём суть демократии? В том, чтобы дать каждому иллюзию почувствовать себя Богом или президентом. Каждый думает: "Я могу стать президентом". Да? Правильно? Может каждый стать президентом? Или, по крайней, мере я могу повлиять на выбор президента. Харе Кришна  :smilies:  Каждый при этом думает, что так или иначе... Это иллюзия!

Демократия - хороший пример того, каким образом проявляется иллюзия нашего господства в этом мире. Людям дают возможность поиграть в Бога. Люди, которые на самом деле обладают властью думают: "Ну пусть это быдло, это стадо, которое годится только на то, чтобы служить нам, поиграет в то, что как будто они нас выбирают.

Ясное дело - никто никого не выбирает - все знают какое место они займут. Но так как человеку нужна эта иллюзия, человеку дают возможность поиграть в это и мы как последние глупцы покупаемся на всё это вместо того, чтобы честно признаться самому себе  в нашем изначальном положении, что я слуга и всегда слугой буду оставаться и ничто в этом мире - никакие Великие Октябрьские Социалистические революции этого положения не изменят - я всегда останусь слугой и буду оставаться слугой. Чем быстрее человек поймёт это, тем скорее он избавится от глупых, постыдных положений, в которые его будет ставить иллюзорная энергия Кришны как она сейчас в виде Мохини Мурти поставила Шиву

Шримад-Бхагаватам 8.12.23-24 06 июля 2005, Москва

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Почему человек оказался здесь и страдает? Христианство отвечает: потому, что Адам и Ева согрешили. Адам и Ева когда-то пришли, согрешили и теперь мы все здесь страдаем. Спрашивается, почему я должен страдать за то, что Адам и Ева когда-то согрешили? Кто нибудь мне может ответить  на этот вопрос? Даже в обычном суде человека никогда не осуждают за то, что его родители согрешили. Адам и Ева не были даже моими родителями - они были в каком-то там стотридцатом поколении от меня. Почему я должен страдать за то, что Адам и Ева согрешили?!

Никто не может дать ответа на этот вопрос. Так как люди не могут дать удовлетворительного ответа, то всё большее количество людей отказываются от религии, они говорят: - Религия это просто ерунда. Человек просто случайно возник, он является случайным сочетанием генов и он страдает тут потому что так или иначе не всё в порядке, и, если мы будем развивать науку, то тогда мы сможем избавиться от страданий.

Шримад-Бхагаватам 2.8.7,  10 июня 1996, Сочи, с 14:00

----------


## Махабхарата дас

КОГДА МЫ НАЧИНАЕМ СТРАДАТЬ — МЫ РАЗОЧАРОВЫВАЕМСЯ В БОГЕ

Люди естественным образом думают, что Бог создал этот мир для того, чтобы мы стали здесь счастливыми. 
Это некая аксиома, она не подвергается сомнению, и когда мы начинаем страдать — мы разочаровываемся в Боге. Либо мы говорим, что Бог плохой, Он не дает мне наслаждаться здесь, Он заставляет меня страдать; либо мы говорим, что Бог бессильный, Он не смог сделать хороший мир, Он сделал несовершенный мир, в котором мы, вместо того чтобы наслаждаться, страдаем. 
Мы не понимаем, что на самом деле это дизайн, нам очень сложно смириться с этим — мир предназначен для того, чтобы разочаровать нас в наших попытках стать счастливыми здесь. Это — одна из целей творения, это первое, очень важное положение моего семинара. 
У мира есть две цели, Бог создал его с двумя целями, и нет смысла разочаровываться в Боге. 
Мир совершенен, потому что он исполняет совершенную цель совершенного Творца. 
И совершенная цель совершенного Творца — избавить нас от наших иллюзий. Это одна цель. Мы можем наслаждаться здесь до какой-то степени, но, в конце концов, мы будем разочарованы. 
И вторая цель — это научить нас находить счастье внутри. 
Джива Госвами говорит: «Господь творит этот мир с одной единственной целью: помочь живому существу совершенствовать свое преданное служение Богу. 
Хотя и говорилось, что Господь позволяет живым существам удовлетворять их чувства, следует понимать, что в конечном счете Верховный Господь не мирится с глупостью обусловленной души. 
Господь помогает живому существу удовлетворить свои чувства таким образом, чтобы постепенно оно осознало, насколько тщетны его попытки обрести счастье отдельно от Господа. Каждое живое существо есть частица Кришны. В Ведах Сам Господь дает живым существам метод, с помощью которого они могут постепенно излечиться от своей глупости и узнать, в чем ценность преданности. 
Господь, бесспорно, является источником красоты, счастья, блаженства, и долг каждого живого существа — с любовью служить Ему. 
Может показаться, что сотворение мира преследует две цели, но в конечном счете цель одна. Способность удовлетворять чувства дана живому существу только для того, чтобы подвести его к единственно достойной цели — возвращению домой, обратно к 
Богу». 

Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами 
Вебинар "Закон кармы", 11.02.2018 г.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Чтобы избавиться от наших страданий мы должны понять причину наших страданий. На самом деле это очень простой медицинский факт. Скажем, для того чтобы избавиться от какой-то болезни, прежде всего мы должны понять причину этой болезни. Если мы не устраним фактор, который вызвал эту болезнь, то мы не сможем избавиться от страданий, которые вызывает эта болезнь. 

Точно также чтобы понять причину наших страданий мы должны понять почему мы оказались здесь. Мы должны ответить на этот простой вопрос: - Почему мы оказались здесь в этом материальном мире? До тех пор, пока мы не поймём этого, мы не сможем выйти из этого материального мира, мы всё время будем оставаться в пределах материального мира, воплощаться здесь и испытывать различные материальные страдания. Это очень важный вопрос, на который каждому нужно ответить 

Шримад-Бхагаватам 2.8.7 10 июня 1996, Сочи

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Или другой распространенный вопрос, на который абсолютно не может дать ответа христианство. Они не могут сказать почему один человек страдает, а другой наслаждается. Почему один человек рождается как говорят англичане с серебряной как говорят англичане «с серебряной ложкой во рту», а другой в лачуге; один человек умный, один человек глупый; один человек уродливый, а другой человек красивый; один человек сильный и здоровый, а другой больной и инвалид. Они не могут в принципе ответить на этот вопрос. 

Вернее они отвечают на этот вопрос. Как они отвечают на этот вопрос? Они нашли некоторую уловку как ответить на этот вопрос. Они говорят: - Можешь ли ты  со всей определенностью ответить, что для тебя лучше?

Может, для тебя лучше страдать? 
Может, для тебя лучше быть глупым? 
Может, для тебя лучше родиться без рук, без ног и без носа? 
Может, для тебя лучше... и так далее 

И человек подумает: "Действительно, я не знаю что для меня лучше. Может, для меня лучше страдать?". 

Иначе говоря, они хотят сказать, что Бог создал тебя таким какой ты есть, ибо так для тебя лучше. Он создал тебя таким и для тебя лучше страдать. 

Но тогда у меня возникает законный вопрос: - А почему Он создал меня таким что мне лучше страдать? Почему Он кого-то создал таким, что ему лучше наслаждаться, а меня он создал таким, что мне лучше страдать? Это никак нельзя считать справедливым. Может быть мне лучше страдать. С этим я могу согласиться, но почему Он создал меня таким? Почему Он не создал меня другим? Почему Он дал мне длинный нос, а другому сделал красивый нос? 

Бхагаватам отвечает на этот вопрос. Бхагаватам говорит, что ты совал свой нос в чужие дела в прошлых жизнях, поэтому у тебя длинный нос. В конечном счёте ты такой, потому что ты хотел быть таким. В конечном счёте ты сам виноват в этом. Ты стал таким, потому что ты хотел быть таким. Ичха двеша самудхена двандва мохена бхарата - все живые существа рождаются здесь, потому что у них есть желание и ненависть. Они рождаются здесь в двойственности желания и ненависти. 

Эта двойственность желания и ненависти приводит ко всем остальным проявлениям двойственности, которые мы видим в материальном мире: добро и зло, хорошее и плохое, тёплое и холодное и всё остальное исходит из этой изначальной двойственности. Я хотел быть Богом, я хотел наслаждаться здесь в материальном мире - поэтому я появился здесь в материальном мире. Я ненавидел, я завидовал Богу - двеша, поэтому я страдаю. 

В этом, в сущности, причина. Мы должны понять природу двойственности в самих себе. мы должны обнаружит в себе ичху - желание и двешу - зависть. Д тех пор. пока мы не обнаружим в себе, глубоко в сердце желание и зависть, мы будем оставаться в материальном мире, потому что они есть причина нашего материального существования. В каждом своём поступке, в каждой своей мысли мы можем обнаружить этот первородный грех как называют его христиане. Вот эту ичху и двешу, эту зависть которая живёт в нашем сердце и есть причина, что я оказался здесь, что я страдаю в этом материальном мире.

До тех пор, пока мы не поймём этого, до тех пор пока мы не научимся ловить себя на этом, что вот сейчас меня охватило материальное вожделение и я хочу исполнить это...

Если мы не понимаем, что это и есть причина нашего материального существования мы можем сказать: - ну что в этом дурного? Все этим занимаются - в этом нет ничего плохого. Ну чуть-чуть согрешить где-нибудь под одеялом - никто не увидит, никто не заметит. Нет, на самом деле каждый наш грех всё больше и больше привязывает нас к этому миру. 

Каждый наш грех, который мы совершает только больше и больше привязывает нас к этому миру и лишает нас возможности разорвать этот заколдованный круг. И двеша. Как только мы чувствуем, как только мы ловим себя на зависти или ненависти к кому-то, то мы должны понять - это причина того, что я здесь. Это то, что привело меня сюда и это то, что держит меня здесь. 

В конце концов мы должны понять почему мы здесь, понять свою обусловленную природу и необусловленную природу Бога - Верховного Живого Существа и тех, кто связан с Ним

Шримад-Бхагаватам 2.8.7 10 июня 1996, Сочи Далее с 0:21:40

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Как чиновник Ост-Индской компании встретился с Господом*
Эта история связана с одним храмом недалеко от Канчи. Недалеко от Канчипурама есть маленький город, который называется Мадхурандакам и там есть храм господа Рамачандры. На юге Бога называют Перумала. Перумала этого храма называют Рамачандра, который защищает пруд, защищает озеро. И рядом с этих храмом есть большое озеро. Рамачандра защищает его. С этим связана очень интересная история.

Она произошла недавно - в конце ХIХ века и в честь этого там висит большая табличка. Табличку повесил один из чиновников Ост-индийской компании, которая в то время правила Индией. Этот чиновник мистер Прайс повесил эту большую табличку, потому что однажды Господь Рамачандра явился перед ним, хотя он абсолютно не верил ни в какого господа Рамачандру.

Он верил только в Иисуса Христа. Когда Господь Рамачандра явился перед ним он стал креститься и молиться. Обо всё там рассказано. История очень интересная. Дело было так. Это озеро очень большое и глубокое доставляло мистеру Прайсу массу беспокойств, потому что каждый раз в сезон дождей озеро переполнялось и всякий раз мистер Прайс делал дамбу, но каждый раз когда начинались дожди, дамбу смывала немилосердная вода, затопляла все окрестные деревни, наносила ужасный урон, уносила множество жизней.

Потом дожди спадали и мистер Прайс начинал опять строить эту дамбу - это была его обязанность. Он строил её крепче чем прежнюю, но где-то в глубине души он знал, что в следующий раз, когда будут дожди, дамбу опять снесёт. И так повторялось три раза. Он тратил огромные деньги, огромные силы для того, чтобы укрепить её... Дамбу сносило.

И однажды он горюя над своей судьбой приехал туда, когда ещё дождей не было, в сухой сезон посмотреть и подумать что же делать. В четвёртый раз эту очень крепкую дамбу строили. И он увидел храм, который стоял на другой стороне озера. Он решил заехать в этот храм. Подъехал к храму, спросил разрешение у брахманов можно ли ему зайти во внутрь.

Ему сказали: - Хорошо, зайди во внутрь, во дворик. В сам храм не ходи - тебе нельзя, но во дворик зайди. Он зашел во дворик, посмотрел на это и стал думать: "Что эти индусы, кому они поклоняются?  Он вспомнил величественные церкви с их каменными колонами, красивыми лужайками и увидел этот маленький, вшивенький такой храмчик, поросший мхом, с трещинами, какой-то заброшенный, за которым не очень ухаживали.

И этих брахманов, которые выходят такие довольный. "Чего они радуются? Не ясно". Он никак не мог понять - кому же они молятся? Зачем они молятся, почему они молятся? Он прошел немножко дальше и увидел выстроенную кучу камней. Спросил: - Что это такое? Ему ответили: - А это святилище, которое мы строем для Ситы Деви.

И местные брахманы стали прославлять Ситу Деви: - Сита самая добрая, Сита самая милосердная - она олицетворение милости Господа, она так привязана к своим преданным. К сожалению, её храм совсем развалился. Этот храм полуразвалился. Мы хотим сделать, но у нас нету денег на это. У мистера Прайса что-то такое заскребло в сердце: - Если она такая добрая, если она такая милосердная, если она богиня, если она может всё исполнить, то почему бы ей эту дамбу в следующий раз не поддержать? Когда пойдут дожди пусть она позаботиться об этой дамбе. Ей чего? Ей не трудно! А если так будет, если так случится, то тогда так и быть - я построю этот храм. Тогда я поверю что она есть, что она добрая, что она милосердная. Заключаю пари.

Брахманы сначала очень удивились, что он вообще всерьёз это принял и сказали: - Ну конечно, она это сделает. Если это нужно, то она это сделает. Вообщем они заключили пари. Он сделал это в шутку, он не принял это всерьез. Он подумал: "Странные люди, странная вера, странные какие-то у них настроения, всё странное". И ушел, но что-то у него осталось, потому что не хотелось дамбу в пятый раз строить. Какая-то надежда что всё таки так или иначе дамба у него сохранится у него оставалась. Прошло несколько месяцев, наступил сезон дождей.

И дожди в этот раз шли более сильные чем всегда. Дожди шли жуткие три дня без перерыва. Шёл сплошной поток дождя и он приехал в эту деревню, поселился там и ему каждые несколько часов прибегали слуги и докладывали до какого уровня поднялась вода. В конце концов перед самым большим дождем ему сказали: - озеро почти полное, почти до верха дамбы вот-вот её прорвёт - никаких надежд нету. Шла ночь, льёт как из ведра.

Мистер Прайс не может никак уснуть. Он ворочается у себя на постели и думает: "Что же будет?". За этими потоками дождя, за громом и молниями он прислушивается как прорывает эту дамбу и страшный поток сносит дамбу. Он думает как ему опять будет нужно расплачиваться за всё это. И при этом он помнит: "Сита Деви, милостивая, милосердная".

Дождь немного утих и он решил проверить. В 12 часов ночи он буде всех своих слуг и едет туда к этому храму на лошади. За ним едет его свита проклиная всё на свете, своего господина и всех остальных. Он мучительно пытается прислушаться: "Прорвало или не прорвало? Вроде не прорвало". Вода ревёт, но не так ревет как если бы она вырвалась, вода ревет потому что ветер дует, дождь по прежнему идёт. Подъезжает поближе, видит - дамба цела.

Дошло до вершины дамбы, но дамба цела. И он видит, что где-то вдалеке какое-то сияние. Он начинает присматриваться к этому сиянию, идет навстречу этому сиянию и никак не может понять что это за сияние, почему дамба цела. У него облегчение, но что-то странное от всего этого. Идет дальше и вдруг видит - двое юношей стоят с луком и стрелами.

Стрелы эти многозначительно направленны вверх и дождь идёт везде кроме этого пруда и два этих юношей обходят дозором этот пруд с одной стороны и с другой и стрелами разгоняют этот дождь. Мистер Прайс видит это, видит их удивительной красоты лица, их телосложение и всё остальное и всё понимает.

Он бросается на колени, он начинает молиться: - Господи Иисусе Христе, сыне Божий помилуй мя! Начинает плакать, в грязи ползает. Свита ничего не понимает, свита никого и ничего не видит. Они подбегают и думают: "Ну совсем наш господин с глузду съихал. Наш господин не понятно что делает". Они подбегают к нему , начинают его тормошить, он говорит: "- Вы что на меня смотрите - туда смотрите! Неужели вы не видите их? Неужели вы не видите этих двух удивительной красоты юношей, которые ходят там".

И он падает в обморок. "О, они исчезли!" Они растаяли у него на глазах, а эти смотрят и ничего не видят. Потом он пришел в себя, немножко успокоился, рассказал, все поняли, закричали: - Рамачандра Бхагаван ки джай! Они увидели, что Господь пришел к этому англичанину, который толком не верил в Него и дал ему адбхута расу - расу испуга, страха, удивления и всего остального. Представьте себе какие чувства он при этом испытывал. Какое удивительное чувство он испытал!

Он до конца жизни не мог забыть об этом.  Он написал мемуары об этом, сделал табличку и быстренько построил храм Сита Деви и сказал: - Я давно думал что не только христианство имеет монополию на Бога и где-то в других религиях Бог тоже где-то там есть. Но теперь я понял это, увидев как Он с луком и стрелами исполняет обещание, которое его жена дала поспорив со мной.

Шримад-Бхагаватам 5.22.9-10. Классический бенгальский обед 14 апреля 2001, Москва

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: -  В Бхагавад-гите 15.20 в комментарии Шрила Прабхупада говорит: Человеку несвободному от последствий своих греховных поступков очень трудно понять Кришну.  Что значит быть свободным от этих последствий? Что такое грех?  

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* Сам Кришна говорит об этом же в 7-ой главе Бхагавад-гиты:  

йешам тв анта-гатам папам 
джананам пунйа-карманам 

Что прежде чем понять и утвердиться на этом пути человек должен освободиться от греха, от папы. И папа или грех это то... В сущности грех как христиане говорят о первородным грехе, о том, что каждый человек рождается грешным.

Они объясняют эту греховность человека или нашу неспособность понять Бога тем что некогда Адам и Ева согрешили, что они совершили первородный грех и мы соответственно расплачиваемся за грехи Адама и Евы  Но у нас тоже есть понятие первородного греха. Он может не совсем совпадает с тем, как понимают его христиане, но в сущности оно очень близкое к этому.  

И Кришна объясняя, говорит в этом стихе Бхагавад-гиты 

йешам тв анта-гатам папам 
джананам пунйа-карманам 

Что сначала человек должен избавиться от всех грехов, но предыдущим стихи Он говорит о том в чём суть греха.  Каков предыдущий стих? Что Он говорит в предыдущем стихе? Кто знает Бхагавад-гиту? Он говорит: 

сарва-бхутани саммохам 
сарге йанти парантапа 

Что  все живые существа рождаются. Речь идёт именно об этом первородном грехе.  С чем рождаются все живые существа? Они рождаются в этой иллюзии. В какой иллюзии они рождаются?  

Иччха-двеша самудхена 
двандва-мохена бхарата 

Он говорит, что есть эта двойственность, с  которой мы начали. Как опять в той же самой библейской притче говорится, что когда вы отведаете от дерева добра и зла... Там тоже самое говорится. Что  такое  грех?  Адам и Ева скушали плод дерева познания добра и зла. Скушав этот плод они познали - есть хорошее и есть плохое и можно наслаждаться. 

Можно между тем и тем находиться и выбирать хорошее, избегать плохого. В этом заключался их первородный грех. И что им ещё сказал Бог, когда Он говорил: "Не ешьте с этого дерева" ? Он сказал скушайте и что будет с вами? 

*Из зала:* - Умрете 
*
Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* Умрете,а ещё что будет, когда  вы познаете добро и зло? Станете как кто? Как боги станете. В этом суть. У души внутри есть это желание стать Богом, наслаждаться вместо Бога и для этого ему нужен этот материальный мир где он может притворяться Богом, для этого ему нужно постоянно кушать от этого  дерева познания добра и зла.  

Причем притча эта правильная, но не просто Ева однажды скушала. Нет, мы от этого дерева каждый день кушаем. Каждый день мы от этого деревца плоды его вкушаем и каждый день этими плодами пытаемся наслаждаться. Всякий раз  когда мы в этих противоположностях пытаемся найти интерес и жажду жизни, то всякий раз мы пытаемся сказать, что мы боги и всякий раз мы тем самым обрекаем себя на смерть.  

И в этом самом и заключается грех. Грех в этом наше желании властвовать здесь. Как римляне говорили "разделяй и властвуй". Человеку хочется властвовать, но чтобы властвовать ему нужно разделять. И разделение как раз основано на этом. Это немножко эзотерическое толкование этой поговорки.  

И пока у нас есть этот занавес из двойственности он будет закрывать от нас Бога, потому что мы слишком сосредоточены на всём остальном. нам не до Бога, мы не видим Бога за всем этим. Мы слишком  сосредоточены, наше сознание целиком целиком сосредоточено между этими двумя полюсами, пытаясь избежать плохого и пытается обрести хорошее. На самом деле нет ни плохого, ни хорошего - есть только Кришна. Когда мы пойдём это, мы поймём Кришну, но пока мы не поняли этого, мы будем искать хорошее здесь, в этом мире. Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.10.19. 

Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.10.19. Противоречия в Боге 19 мая 2002, Сухарево  с 0:59:30 - 1:05:15

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Каким образом человек может понять, что он действительно достиг квалификации в духовном знании? Он говорит: "Тот кто обладает знанием, понимает. что с духовной точки зрения все живые существа равны между собой"
Что это значит? Как это проявляется в нём? 

Такой человек хочет чтобы каждый живое существо обрело сознание Кришны. Это определение равного видения, которое даёт в этом комментарии Шрила Прабхупада. Такой человек хочет чтобы каждое живое существо обрело сознание Кришны.

Как однажды со Шрилой Прабхупадой была такая история когда он был в Бомбее и пришёл один индеец. И индийцы очень хорошо знают эту духовную науку. Индейцы хорошо знают, что святой человек одинаково ко всем относится; что святой человеком с одинаковой добротой или любовью относится ко всем.

Это индийский джентльмен пришёл посмотреть на садху, на Шрилу Прабхупаду. Он увидел садху, увидел Шрилу Прабхупаду. Шрила Прабхупада говорил: - Негодяи, глупцы, кошки, собаки, грешники что они делают? Учёные - мерзавцы - я их своим ботинком в лицо!

Этот индиец слушал-слушал и у него возникало всё большее и большее раздражение. Гримаса отвращения появилась у него на лице. Он сказал: - Свамиджи! Садху так не говорит. Пандита сама-даршинаха 
Пандит одинаково относится ко всем живым существам.
Пандит не говорит что это негодяй, что это кошка, это собака, этому туфлем в лицо, а этому туфлем по голове!

Шрила Прабхупада когда услышал это...
Как бы вы ему ответили?
Мы бы уже нашли подходящие слова, чтобы ему ответить: - Майявади проклятый!
 Мы бы уже сказали ему всё, что по этому поводу думаем.

Шрила Прабхупада сказал: - Это о других людях говорят.
 Это не мой уровень. Это те, которые достигли действительно очень большой высоты.

Я что? Я просто проповедник.
Проповедник должен сказать это - хорошо, это - плохо.
Проповедник должен сказать это - грех, а это - добродетель.

Если  проповедник прежде времени, прежде действительно реальной реализации принимает эту позу и говорит, что всё хорошо; он напяливает на себя улыбку: - Всё замечательно друзья мои! Жизнь наша прекрасна! Давайте любить сами себя!

Есть такая категория проповедников, которые ну такие красивые слова говорят...
Когда они говорят эти слова у меня внутри поднимается...  :smilies:   :smilies:  Мне хочется ударить их башмаком по голове!

Есть такой "замечательный" проповедник Нил Доналд Уолш. Я знаю многие преданные тайком читают его в свободное от чтения книг Шрилы Прабхупады время. И он говорит об этом: - О, надо полюбить себя! Всё хорошо!

Негодяй договорился до одного. Сейчас просто одну хорошую вещь скажу, что если вы читаете его книги, чтоб вы забросили их или сожгли. Я читал это сам в интернете. Кто-то у него спросил: - Ну вот как же вы говорите, что всё хорошо? Ну вот как же быть женщине, которую изнасиловали? Женщину изнасиловали и у неё до сих пор осталась эта травма. Как ей это всё вынести? 

Его ответ был такой: - А зачем ей собственно воспринимать это как изнасилование? Почему бы ей просто не расслабиться и не быть счастливой в этот момент? Почему бы ей просто не воспринимать это всё равным виденьем, не смотреть на всё одинаково? Всё хорошо, всё замечательно, всё прекрасно, всё идёт... Виноваты люди, которые сказали, что этого нельзя делать. Глупые негодяи, святоши, которые сказали, что это плохо. Они внушили несчастный женщине что это плохо и поэтому, когда с ней это делали, она не могла расслабиться и получить удовольствие, и поэтому у неё возникла психологическая травма. 

Это то, каким образом люди на самом деле которые просто имитируют это. До какой пошлости они могут всё это... В какой фарс они могут так называемое равное виденье превратить, когда человек на самом деле не находится на духовном уровне и пытается имитировать или изображать из себя это.

Но когда Шриле Прабхупаде сказали всё это, когда его обвинили, когда ему сказали: - Свамиджи, как Вы можете так говорить? Вы должны одинаково относиться ко всем живым существам.

Он сказал, что моя обязанность не в этом.  Моя обязанность заключается в том, чтобы... Я абсолютно ничего не сделал.
Что я сделал? Я просто повторяю то что мои учителя сказали, то что Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Прабхупада говорил, то что Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур.

Я просто повторяю то, что они говорят. 
Они говорят: - Это плохо. 
Я говорю: - Это плохо.
Они говорят: - Это хорошо. 
Я говорю: - Это хорошо.
Они не говорят что всё одинаково. В Гите Кришна не говорит, что всё одинаково. Он говорит, что всё одинаково, но до этого Он говорит: -  Это плохо, а это хорошо! Что чтобы до этого уровня дойти, человек должен чётко понимать, что это плохо, а это хорошо.

И этот индус стал ещё и смеяться. Он стал говорить: - Ну а что вы тогда достигли? Чего тут вы из себя изображаете? Что вы вообще такое? Что вы собой представляете?

Он говорит: - Не, я ничего не достиг. Моё достижение единственное то, что я повторяю без искажений то, что они говорят и то что я всем одинаково без разбору даю сознание Кришны. Вот единственное моё достижение. Мне удалось каждому человеку, независимо от того где он и как он, дать сознание Кришны. Донести до каждого человека слова, которые говорили те люди, которые были до меня. Вот и всё.

Когда человек это услышал до него дошло и Гирирадж Махарадж говорит, что уходя, этот человека бормотал про себя: - А он действительно обладает равным виденьем.

Потому что его равное виденье заключается в том, и равное виденье проповедника заключается в нашей способности проникнуть в сердце каждого, в нашей способности каждому человеку дать сознание Кришны. Когда наше сердце по-настоящему очистилось и мы научились видеть в каждом человеке живое существо и испытывать сострадание к нему, то у нас появится эта способность каждому сказать: 

Харе Кришна Харе Кришна 
Кришна Кришна Харе Харе
Харе Рама Харе Рама 
Рама Рама Харе Харе

Каждому сказать: - Повторяй Харе Кришна и ты станешь счастливым. И человек поверит нам. Если я действительно вижу его не как тело, не как оболочку, а как душу к которой я испытываю настоящее, подлинное сострадание, то я ему скажу это и он поверит мне.

Он мне поверит что это действительно способ, с помощью которого я смогу стать счастливым. И это чувство, которое приходит с обретением духовного знания, это настоящее желание каждому дать сознание Кришны, потому что все люди страдают не имея Бога в сердце своём, не видя Бога...

Шримад-Бхагаватам 4.31.2, 30 декабря 2004, Тюмень

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Можно точно, с точностью до одного дня предсказать, когда вы умрете*

К счастью, есть еще третий фактор, который на нас влияет. И этот фактор нельзя переоценить, значение этого фактора нельзя переоценить. Этот третий фактор… и эти три фактора, о которых я говорю сейчас, и которые, собственно, определяют структуру нашей личности, о них говорит Парашара Муни, автор «Парашара-хора-шастры», самого знаменитого труда по астрологии. Те, кто придерживается философии того, что все предопределено, все – карма, самый знаменитый астролог всех времен и народов Парашара Муни, мудрец Парашара, написавший поразительный совершенно труд, просто удивительно… Если вы хотите, с помощью этого труда можно точно, с точностью до одного дня предсказать, когда вы умрете. Я не советую вам это делать, чтобы лишних проблем…

Но формула там есть, если знать с точностью до минуты время рождения, можно узнать время смерти. Потому что, в момент, когда вы рождаетесь, есть уже информация, она заложена.  Но, не смотря на то, что очень многое определяется нашей кармой, многое… Он говорил, что есть другой фактор – это наше воспитание, то есть общение в первые годы, и, наконец, третий фактор – это общение на протяжении всей жизни.  Человек может поменять все свои сценарии, самые дурацкие, которые только у него есть, он может полностью поменять свою карму, полностью, абсолютно полностью изменить все то дурное, что ему суждено, если у него будет хорошее общение, и если он будет правильно общаться.

Москва (09.07.2009) Йога

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: - Как долго нужно  произносить эту мантру - 5 минут, 10? 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Есть священное число 108.    108: 1 и 8 вместе будет 9. 9 считается полным числом. 108 это особое число и считается что мантру нужно произнести хотя бы 108 раз. 108 раз это 108 бусинок на чётках, которые у вас есть. На католических чётках тоже 108 бусинок.  108 особенное число. Оно почитается особенно здесь.

Если про человека хотят сказать что он достиг совершенства то к  нему прибавляют титул "Сто восемь", потому что 108 значит совершенное число. Любопытно, что расстояние от Земли до Луны равняется 108-ми диаметрам Луны и расстояние от Земли до Солнца равняется 108 диаметрам Солнца. То есть 108 это не просто число. Это число положено в основу Вселенной.

И поэтому ну как минимум нужно произнести сто восемь раз. Мы произносим больше. Мы произносим или 4 раза по 108 раз или сколько у вас времени есть. Но как минимум если вы 108 раз произнесёте эту мантру, то вы что-то почувствуете. Я ходил с работы в общежитие и обратно и повторял мантру. Путь занимал 20 минут. 108 раз, если научиться правильно повторять, произносится примерно за 7 минут.   

Вопрос: - Произносить про себя или вслух? 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Я повторял тихо так что никто не слышал. Я шел по тихой московской улице имени Академика Вавилова и повторял эту мантру. Её можно повторять про себя, её можно повторять в любое время. Её можно повторять неслышно в какой-то ситуации. В любое время - неважно когда. В любом состоянии. Нету каких-то строгих правил для повторения. 

Значение звука 13 августа 2011, Гималаи

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

И Бхактивинод Тхакур учит нас как молиться. Он пришел сюда, посланный из духовного мира,  чтобы научить людей чего они должны просить. И он сделал очень важное предсказание. Все его предсказания сбываются. Всё то, что сказал Бхактивинод Тхакур, всё, что говорит великий чистый преданный обречено сбыться. И он сказал, что очень скоро...

Пусть меня простят те люди, которых, может быть, я задену этим, я надеюсь что, по крайней мере их тут не очень много в этой комнате.  Он сказал, что очень скоро... Как эта песня: Когда же придёт тот день...  Бхактивинод Тхакур молился, это была его мечта.  "Когда же придёт тот день...

И потом он оговорился, он сказал: очень скоро придёт этот день.
"Когда все люди сойдутся вместе, когда русские, немцы, французы, американцы и японцы размахивая флагами, ударив в мариданги и  караталы будут петь вместе святые имена Господа Чайтаньи.  Когда они вместе будут петь имена  Шачинанданы: Шачинандана Гоура Хари"   

И дальше он сказал, что скоро настанет такой день когда все религии сольются, подобно тому, как реки сливаются в один океан, все религии, которые частично отражают истину, сольются в едином океане кришна-премы; когда люди примут великую религию Господа Чайтаньи и великая религия Господа Чайтаньи - религия чистого беспримесного служения, которая учит людей молиться только об этом, станет единой религией, которая вберёт в себя всё остальное. 

Я знаю что в наше время очень опасно делать такие заявления, но Бхактивинода Тхакур сделал это предсказание.  Он сказал что такой день настанет и он сам положил начало этому.  Он сам пришел для того, чтобы этот день когда-то настал, чтобы люди в конце концов поняли ради чего они живут на свете, чтобы люди оставили своё, подобное сну, существование

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Шримад-Бхагаватам 4.29.68 23 сентября 1999, Москва, с 01:04:35

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

АНТИПРОПОВЕДЬ: внешний вид, поступки и снобизм

Если мы не ведём себя правильно это значит, что у нас нет знаний, это значит что мы не приняли до конца духовного учителя и наставления духовного учителя. Мы можем посмотреть на поведение преданных, на то как они ведут себя, чтобы понять. Шрила Прабхупада говорил с гордостью, что мои ученики будут знамениты тем, что они ведут себя безупречным образом.

Я недавно мог убедиться в этом на своём собственном опыте. Я летел из Индии в самолёте и увидел это собрание "благородных вайшнавов, безупречно ведущих себя". Мне было страшно стыдно что я принадлежу к их числу.
Все люди были как люди все люди и могли вести себя нормально. Но вайшнавы - на них было страшно посмотреть. Они были одеты в какие-то грязные майки, они тащили... Это вообще был какой-то цыганский табор.

К ним действительно было страшно приближаться. Они были одеты в мятые дхоти, на всех них, как правило, была какая-то странная обувь без носок. Они приехали в Москву, где было -10 и они шли в резиновых вьетнамках на босу ногу по взлетному полю и все остальные люди показывали пальцем у своего виска и в общем-то у них были все основания, для того, чтобы это сделать. Один преданный настолько воодушевился что когда по пути из Индии самолёт остановился в Эмиратах и все карми пошли в "паломничество" в магазин Такс-фри это преданный, последовав "ачарьям прошлого", тоже отправился вместе с ними ходить по этому магазину босиком.

Когда я у него спросил у него почему он так ходит, не спутал ли он этот магазин с паломничеством (парикрамой) вокруг холма Говардхан, то он немножко покраснел и сказал, что забыл туфли в самолёте. На самом деле мы должны научиться хотя бы элементарно вести себя.
Другой ещё "лучший" пример. Мы говорим о высоких истинных о том, что Параматма находится в сердце всех живых существ; что мы должны хорошо относиться ко всем живым существам, но когда речь заходит о наших собственных родителях мы почему-то сразу же забываем об этом.
Параматма находится в сердцах всех живых существ, кроме сердец наших собственных родителей? Мы можем делать всё что угодно с нашими родителями: пинать их, ругать их?

Недавно мне рассказали об одном "замечательном преданном", который принял прибежище у лотосных стоп духовного учителя, получил у него посвящение, следует всем его указаниям, потом приходит домой и бьёт свою мать.
Как это называется? На самом деле это называется притворством - митхйачарах са учйате - говорит Кришна в Бхагавад-гите.
До тех пор, пока мы не научимся вести себя элементарно правильно по отношению ко всем живым существам, которые непосредственно окружают нас, мы никогда не сможем избавиться от страданий которые причиняют нам другие живые существа, причиняет наш собственный ум и причиняют силы природы.

В этом смысл того о чём говорит здесь Господь Капила.
И очень интересно Шрила Прабхупада объясняет в комментарии: "В этом стихе Господь говорит о Своем желании спасти обусловленные души..."
По сути дела, прежде всего, мы должны научиться вести себя правильно. Чтобы спасти других, мы должны сами научиться вести себя правильно. Мы должны прежде всего спасти самих себя и потом, если мы спасём самих себя, то тогда мы сможем спасать другие обусловленные души.

До тех пор, пока мы не научимся вести себя правильно, пока мы не будем вести себя безупречно, как хотел, чтобы мы вели себя Шрила Прабхупада, - мы не спасём самих себя. А затем когда мы спасём себя, мы сможем спасать других живых существ. На самом деле деле Веды говорят что ачар, вичар и упачар смогут избавить нас от страданий.
Но для того, чтобы обрести счастье есть четвёртая форма деятельности. Кто знает как она называется?

Прачар. Прачар значит проповедь. Чтобы избавиться от страданий человек должен следовать правилам и предписаниям преданного служения.
Он должен поклоняться Божеству и он должен правильно мыслить, правильно думать о себе. Но для того, чтобы обрести истинное счастье, он должен проповедовать.

И это то, что как раз объясняет Шрила Прабхупада в этом стихе: "Господь говорит о Своем желании спасти обусловленные души, томящиеся в клетке материального тела". И мы должны понять одну простую истину, что чтобы проповедовать другим мы должны прежде всего научиться вести себя сами.

Всё то что мы делаем на самом деле является проповедью и если мы ведём себя безукоризненно, мы уже проповедуем тем самым. И если мы наоборот ведём себя плохо, как вот в этом самолёте том же самом... Это не проповедь - это на самом деле противопроповедь.
Люди, которые видели как преданные вели себя, никогда не станут, никогда не приблизятся в своей жизни, даже если они будут читать книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Они подумают, что я тоже сойду с ума и тоже буду вести себя таким же образом как и они. На самом деле мы должны понять одну простую вещь что всё то что мы делаем является проповедью. Как есть очень интересная история из жизни Франциска Ассизского. Франциск Ассизский был великим святым из католической традиции. И в своё время он жил в одном монастыре.

Он сказал одному молодому бхакте, послушнику , который котлы мыл: - Пойдём в город и будем проповедовать! И бхакта очень воодушевился, что сейчас они пойдут с великой ачарьем и будут проповедовать. И они отправились в город. Монастырь, как это водится, находился за городом. Они отправились пешком в город и по пути в город они беседовали на священные темы: о Кришне, о Его лилах  Они прошли через весь город, потом вернулись обратно и когда они дошли до монастыря, молодой факты разочаровано спросил: - А когда же мы проповедовать будем? Когда же мы будем просвещать людей?

И тогда Франциск Ассизский сказал: - А чем мы по-твоему занимались всё это время? Мы шли по этому городу и мирно беседовали с тобой о возвышенных предметах и люди смотрели на нас и просто глядя на нас, получали умиротворение, они ощущали покой, они видели каким образом нужно жить и таким образом мы с тобой очень здорово попроповедовали всем людям, которых мы встретили.
В этом на самом деле заключается суть проповеди. До тех пор, пока мы не научимся вести себя сами мы не сможем проповедовать. Проповедь заключается в том, что мы должны вести себя безукоризненно.
Мы должны научиться вести себя как нормальные люди и когда мы будем делать это...
Сначала хотя бы как нормальные люди, потом - как совершенные люди.
Начать нужно с того, чтобы стать нормальным.

И когда мы будем делать это, то, тогда следующим этапом придёт всё остальное. К нам придёт трансцендентное знание, оно раскроется в нас и мы будем кататься по полу и проявлять все другие признаки трансцендентного экстаза (когда нас никто не видит 
Но начать надо с того чтобы вести себя правильно, следовать потому что хочет от нас духовный учитель и проповедовать своей жизнью и своим примером и тогда мы сами станем счастливыми и сможем принести счастье другим живым существам. Мы сможем принести им знание - то, чего мы больше всего хотим.

Это то, что хочет от нас наш духовный учитель; то что хочет от нас Шрила Прабхупада пропадать; и то, что хочет от нас Господь Капила и все остальные махаджаны. Это всё что я мог сказать по этому поводу. Надеюсь, все поняли мой намёк

Может есть какие-то вопросы?

Матаджи Дхьяна-кунда спросила, что в некоторых случаях когда в начале преданные присоединяются к Движению они бывают нормальные и выглядят нормально, но через несколько лет у некоторых из них это куда-то уходит.  И вопрос что мы делаем не так. Почему это происходит?

По этому поводу существует несколько теорий  :smilies: 
Я не знаю какой из них отдать предпочтение. Одни люди говорят что причина этого заключается в том, что мы не общаемся с особами противоположного пола. Ибо в кармическом обществе мужчина заставляет выглядеть хорошо желание понравиться особам противоположного пола, а про заставляет женщин выглядеть хорошо я просто уже не говорю.

А так как в сознании Кришны как бы этот фактор он сводится в значительной степени на нет, то соответственно... То есть, иначе говоря так как мы уже утратили материальные стимулы выглядеть хорошо, но ещё не обрели духовных стимулов выглядеть хорошо, то мы, соответственно, выглядим  :smilies:  как так мы выглядим.

Соответственно решением этой проблемы было бы всё-таки форсированное обретение духовных стимулов. То есть понимание того, что всё то, что мы делаем и то как мы выглядим является проповедью. Это то, о чём я пытался говорить сейчас.

Существует некоторые другие теории, но в общем я думаю, что это до какой-то степени объясняет этот феномен. Другое, это конечно, что преданные не проходят должного обучения. Потому что мы должны систематически учить преданных и систематически проповедовать. Это действительно, этот факт. Я тоже смотрел на преданных, причём именно на русских преданных. Они очень сильно отличались в Индии от всех остальных.

Если вам встречается матаджи у которой на голове какой кокетливо надетый на бок какой-то веночек и при этом её сари как-то совершенно странным образом в разные стороны падает с неё, то можно быть уверенным что эта матаджи приехала в паломничество по святым местам из России, откуда-нибудь с Урала.Я в этом много раз убеждался, я замечал издалека такое вот существо, которое шло, потом прислушивался на каком языке она говорит и она безошибочно говорила только на русском языке.
Да, и как они ведут себя в магазинах я уже просто говорить не буду. То есть, может быть, причина в том, что недостаточно систематического образования.

***

Вопрос не слышен.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Я говорил о том, что бхакты сначала хорошие, а потом становятся старшими преданными и всё куда-то уходит. Смысл в том, что просто если человек не очень правильно занимается преданным служением... В начале он исполнен энтузиазма и он действительно очень смиренный и он со смирением относится к другим преданным. Но потом по мере того как он живёт и общается с другими преданными у него пропадает как бы эта новизна. Вначале он ещё помнит о том, что такое непреданные и каково было общаться с ними и что значит это жизнь материальном мире, но потом постепенно новизна ощущений как бы проходит и мы начинаем принимать как нечто само собой разумеющееся общение с преданными и перестаем из на самом деле ценить.

Начинаем видеть только недостатки в них, мы думаем и говорим это такой, этот сякой. Начинаем критиковать, начинаем их оскорблять, мы перестаем уважительно относиться к своей ровне, к людям своего с нами уровня и вот эти оскорбления которые мы постоянно совершаем они накапливаются и эти оскорблений они лишают нас знания, они убирают от нас знания, которые были у нас в начале и в конечном счете основа этого наше неправильное поведение то, что мы начинаем думать, что преданные это обычные люди.

Я слышал много  историй как ведут себя люди в том числе и в этом храме, как ведут себя преданные по отношению друг к другу, как они полностью теряют в какой-то момент уважение друг к другу.
 Они начинают грубо общаться друг другом, говорить: Заткнись! Убирайся отсюда! Пошёл вон! И так далее. Это всё не способствует преданному служению. Это всё приводит к тому, что анартхи начинают расти в сердце. эти анартхи забивают росток знания, который был в начале у человека. 

Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.29.23. Мы должны научиться вести себя 22 марта 1996, Москва

***

Другая вещь, Кришна начинает с этих двух слов: аманитвам – адамбхитвам, и что такое адамбхитвам? Чем не гордиться? аманитвам тоже – не гордиться. Кто-нибудь Бхагавад-гиту читал? Не гордиться своей религией и своей религиозностью. Эта вещь, которую просто невозможно в преданных совершенно искоренить. 

На протяжении всей битвы над Бхагавад-гитой мне, в основном, приходилось бороться именно с этим. Не с врагами, демонами, еще с кем-то, не с Дворкиным и окккультистами, судьями, а с тем, что преданные неправильно реагировали. Это совершенно ужасная вещь. 

Когда люди начинают гордиться своей традицией, своим смирением, своей святостью, еще чем-то. Есть не правильное понимание этого: "Я самый лучший. Моя религия самая лучшая". Почему моя религия лучшая? Потому что она моя. В сущности, люди это хотят сказать. И люди другие смотрят на нас... Это то, что отталкивает людей больше всего. Если есть какая-то антипроповедь, которой мы занимаемся, то это – та самая антипроповедь, - когда вот этот снобизм проявляется в нас.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Баларама-Пурнима. Алматы. 26.08.2018

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: - Когда преданные  слышат, что они должны вести себя как джентльмены, их первое желание бывает скрыть свою шикху и снять или спрятать с себя кантхималы 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Нет, это неправильное понимание вести себя нормально. Сама по себе шикха или кантхимала ещё не является чем-то таким плохим, что отталкивает от нас людей. Наоборот, кантхимала и шикха очень красивые вещи. Мы можем посмотреть на ачарьев, на наших духовных учителей. У них у всех есть шикха и кантхимала. На них приятно посмотреть и они летают в тех же самых самолётах в дхоти, однако с ними рядом находиться не стыдно при этом, в отличие от преданных, которые летают в мятых и грязных дхоти, в каких-то странных растянутых майках; с шикхой, которая в разные стороны торчит как гребни у панков.

Просто человек должен чувствовать достоинство, уважение по отношению к самому себе как к слуге Господа, он должен уважать самого себя и тогда он будет внушать уважение к другим. Мы достигаем этого не за счёт того, что мы прячем свои атрибуты, а за счёт того, что мы с гордостью их носим и при этом понимаем, что люди видят в нас представителей Бога и, соответственно, мы должны быть одеты соответствующим образом и вести себя соответствующим образом.

Наоборот, это даже лучше если мы показываем все эти атрибуты и чувствуем при этом ответственность, которую они на нас накладывают. Тогда, соответственно, мы будем вести себя ещё лучше. Люди иногда просто прячутся для того, чтобы совершать под прикрытием кармической одежды какие-то неблаговидные поступки, надеясь что Кришна этого не заметит. 

Как у нас в Коршнасе один преданный, к сожалению он был из России в том числе, пошёл в шведский магазин в  кармической одежде, огляделся вокруг и положил себе в сумку, я не знаю, какие-то кроссовки или ещё что-то и попытался покинуть магазин, не поняв что за ним следят различные телекамеры. Его схватили, арестовали.

После этого президент Коршнского храма отдал распоряжение что отныне все преданные должны ходить в магазине в одежде преданных, чтобы они не делали этого, чтобы они понимали, что теперь все знают кто они такие и чтобы они не совершали таких дурных поступков.

Если человек действительно ощущает какую ответственность на него налагает ношение этой одежды, то тогда это может помочь ему вести себя правильно. 

Но если ему просто наплевать на всех остальных, если он думает, что он уже достиг уровня Махараджа Ришабхадева и может вести себя соответствующим образом, то конечно с такими преданными уже труднее бывает. Говорится, что у Махараджа Ришабхадева испражнения имели запах роз, а у таких преданных... Вообщем я не буду в детали углубляться. Мы не должны имитировать это положение 


Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.29.23. Мы должны научиться вести себя 22 марта 1996

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Мы должны понять. И на самом деле Кришна не требует ничего чрезвычайного. Кришна ставит очень простые условия, очень простые. Человек должен совершать какую-то тапасью, человек должен предаться духовному учителю, человек должен хотеть что-то сделать для миссии, должен хотеть служить и не должен завидовать. Это не такие сложные условия. Кришна не ставит ничего чрезвычайного. 

Иначе говоря, из каништх мы должны превратиться в мадхьяма. Мы должны понять, что у нас есть проблемы, есть и попытаться избавиться от этих проблем как можно скорее. Все возможности для этого у нас есть. И главная возможность, которая у нас есть для этого – это общение с садху, садху-санга. Шрила Прабхупада говорит об этом в комментарии к этим стихам. 

Он говорит, что когда человек слушает Гиту в обществе садху, то у него должны происходить эти процессы в сердце. И только если он ставит заслон сам, если он отвергает это, если он не хочет меняться, если он настаивает на том, чтобы оставаться каништхой это беда, это плохо и это преступление. И мы можем видеть, что все проблемы от этого, все проблемы в нашем обществе только от этого. 

Я могу с полной определенностью сказать, что проблемы в нашем обществе в том, что идеал, который Шрила Прабхупада описал в своих книгах, привлекает всех, огромное число людей привлекается этим идеалом, но из этих многих тысяч людей, которых привлекает этот идеал,  очень немногие готовы пытаться ему соответствовать. И именно поэтому возникают какие-то проблемы. Наша задача заключается в том, чтобы понять этот идеал и понять, что я должен делать, чтобы соответствовать этому идеалу. Кришна даже не ждет чтобы мы соответствовали, но чтобы мы старались соответствовать ему. Это наш долг, наша обязанность. Потому, что в противном случае проповедь превращается в способ эксплуатации других.

Очень часто я видел это. Был один человек, мой знакомый, который, кстати, был одним из первых, кто проповедовал мне, первый, у кого на квартире я услышал киртан. Один из первых преданных. Ярый, заядлый проповедник. Такого духа проповеднического, что вам всем далеко до него. Но так как мотив не правильный и человек не следил за своим мотивом, и не понял, не признался себе в этом, хотя с самого начала это было очевидным. 

Мне очень нравился киртан, киртан меня поразил. Первый раз, когда я услышал киртан, у меня сердце растаяло, слезы потекли. Но каждый раз, когда проповедь кончалась, он кормил всех, а потом усаживал нас и начинал показывать свой семейный альбом и говорил какие у него великие родственники, декабристы. Причём всё врал, как я только потом понял. Потому что у него была фамилия одного дворянского рода.  

И у меня в голове никак не могло совместиться одно с другим: «Причем тут декабристы? Харе Кришна - я понимаю, а какое отношение имеют к этому декабристы не понятно. И зачем он об этом каждый раз говорит?». Это было самое начало. Потом он естественно откололся, начал свое движение. Он достаточно успешный человек. Но при этом каков мотив? 

Мотив остался тем же самым – пратиштха – честь, почет и эксплуатация других. И люди, которые слышат его, не получают блага или получают благо относительное, когда уходят от него. Я видел людей, которые уходили от него и приходили в ИСККОН.  Но таких людей даже не так много. Большая част людей полностью введены в заблуждение. 

Однажды он приехал в Маяпур, это было много-много лет спустя, когда он уже откололся. Он приехал с группой своих людей. Они все носились вокруг него как с писанной торбой. Никакой гуру ИСККОН такого почета не получал. Я подумал: «Надо же, далеко пошел мой шикша-гуру». Это была не просто свита, это была стая его последователей. Один из них подошел ко мне, чтобы объяснить какой он великий, видимо зная, что у нас были с ним какие-то отношения до этого. 

Он стал со мной говорить. Я до сих пор помню ужасное ощущение, которое у меня было на этого человека – это был тот мой знакомый, который в него вселился. Это был зомби, полный, абсолютный зомби, которого наставления того человека не спасли, а превратили в раба. На самом деле проповедь должна давать духовную свободу человеку, освобождать его, делать человека счастливым. 

Если наши мотивы не правильны, если мы хотим с помощью своей так называемой проповеди подчинить человека, получить какие-нибудь материальные блага от него, эксплуатировать его, то мы не приносим блага ни себе, ни ему. Я, к сожалению, знаю примеры того, как это происходит, когда люди видят, что это очень хороший способ, замечательный способ манипулировать сознанием другого человека. 

Этого ни в коем случае не должно быть. Нужно снова и снова проверять свой мотив, что мной движет, есть ли у меня эти качества, о которых Кришна говорит: согласен ли я действительно совершать аскезу, согласен ли я делать все то, что скажет мне мой духовный учитель. Это очень и очень важно. Поэтому это важное предостережение, которое мы должны помнить.

Проповедь это замечательная вещь. Только она может нас спасти, только она. Мы не сможем заниматься нирджан-бхаджаном или еще чем-то. Нас может спасти только проповедь, только наше желание рассказывать другим о Кришне, но при этом мы должны быть очень осторожны и делать это как можно более чисто, чтобы Шрила Прабхупада и наш духовный учитель были довольны нами.

Текст: Омск (6.08.2005 Г.) «Бхагавад-Гита» 18.67. И в формате аудио

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Когда Бхактивинода Тхакур уходил из этого мира Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати не было рядом с ним в этот момент - он был в Маяпуре. Но до этого  Бхактивинода Тхакур сказал ему: - Не будь скупцом, не занимайся своим индивидуальным бхаджаном, потому что  20 твой бхаджан или твоё поклонение это проявление душевной скупости. Если ты поклоняешься сам, только сам и не даёшь другим возможность почувствовать настоящий вкус бхакти, настоящий вкус любви в сердце, то ты скупец - по другому тебя нельзя называть. Ты должен сделать так, чтобы каждый человек смог почувствовать этот вкус.

И в результате этого Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати стал тем, кем он стал. Его до сих пор бабаджи, которые сидят на Радха-кунде, бабаджи которые сидят во Вриндаване, бабаджи которые сидят в Навадвипе ругают его. Они говорят: - Негодяй! Что он сделал? Он испортил, он испоганил всю гаудия-вайшнава сампрадайю. У нас всё так хорошо было! Так всё славно было! И тут приехали какие-то люди с Запада из-за него. Ходят тут, непонятно что делают.

Они до сих пор говорят, до сих пор обвиняет его в том, что он порвал со всей сампрадаей, что он сделал то-сё, пятое-десятое.
Но на самом деле он сделал удивительную вещь, которую мы с вами тоже должны делать если мы считаем себя последователями Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати

Он был полным революционером. Он не стеснялся называть вещи своими именами. Число людей, с которыми он испортил отношения вам не кому не снилось. До сих пор ему простить не могут, до сих пор люди его обвиняют, до сих пор его хулят и говорят: - И то он сделал неправильно, и то... Но что он сделал? Он полностью разрушил заскорузлую, застывшую, заплесневевшую традицию. Традицию, которая сохранила форму, но суть потеряла. И да - он поменял форму, всё сделал по-другому, но он это сделал для того, чтобы вернуть настоящий подлинный дух. И он сказал, что на самом деле реальная дикша, реальное обретение духовного знания приходит когда человек проповедуют.

Он страшно не любил когда люди целыми днями сидят в храме и пуджу делают. Когда он видел что кто-то долгую длинную пуджу делает,  он выгонял такого человека пинками на улицу и говорил: - Твоя пуджа, твоё служение Господу  должно заключаться в том чтобы ты шёл от двери к двери и стучал туда. И когда тебе откроет кто-то недовольный, ты должен упасть на колени перед ним с травинкой зажатой в зубах и сказать:  - Господин мой, ты самый умный, самый замечательный, самый богатый, самый красивый, самый благородный, самый скромный! Я прошу тебя, пожалуйста, забудь о своей глупости и поклоняйся Господу Чайтанье! Повторяй святое имя!

В этом смысле он был абсолютно бескомпромиссен. Он не терпел любого лицемерия под прикрытием духовности.

Однажды был очень интересный случай и это иллюстрация его самадаршины. В матхе люди расселись и по обычаю естественно есть старшие преданные - то есть "деды" и есть младшие. Младшие с высунутым языком бегают, что-то разносят, а старшие сидят, вкушают.

И там касты возникают. В любом материальном сознании всегда будут возникать касты, всегда будут возникать какие-то вещи, не связанные с чем-то внутренним. 

Как Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит одну очень важную вещь. Чем асури-варнашрама отличается от бхакти. Какое качество варнашрамы  убивает бхакти в сердце человека. Он перечисляет список таких качеств или аспектов варнашрамы, которые по-настоящему  губительны для бхакти. И один из этих аспектов это иерархическое деление людей не по их качествам, а по их внешним признакам.

Это суть бхакти, смысл бхакти, самая квинтэссенция бхакти заключается в том, что я начинаю судить о человеке не по внешности, не по внешним достижениям. И в этом матхе, когда люди расселись... В одном ряду расселись те, у кого два посвящения, есть дикша, шнур, а тут значит соответственно бегают какие-то бхакты, которые ещё не получили.

А тут сидят те, у которых только харинам. И мы все знаем, что цель занятия преданного служения заключается в том, чтобы второе посвящение получить. Правильно, да? Чтобы добиться так или иначе рекомендаций на второе посвящение.

Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати посмотрел на это всё, посмотрел и сказал: Эй! Вот те, которые там с дикшей сидят они пусть будут самые последние.
Они очень оскорбились, удивились.

Он говорит: - Потому что зачем им дикша? Почему они второе посвящение получают? Потому что у них веры в святое имя нет. Если б вера в святое имя была, зачем бы им второе посвящение получать?  Они и так всё получили вместе со святым именем.

*Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна 
Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе
Харе Рама, Харе Рама 
Рама Рама, Харе Харе*

Дикша нужна чтобы прятаться и политическое прибежище на алтаре принять - чтобы приставали ко мне, не заставлять идти к людям, рассказывать о чём-то, говорить. Вот эти - которые только одно посещение имеют, они гораздо более возвышенные души. Поэтому вот те должны им служить. Эй, те которые со шнурами идите и служите этим. Потому что у тех - вера в святое имя есть, а эти - уже старшие преданные, они по 10 лет в матхе были.

Они очень оскорбились

Потому что ещё раз - смысл духовной жизни, смысл бхакти и смысл практики.... Все внешние формы, когда мы занимаемся какой-то внешней религиозностью, пусть даже повторением святого имени, пусть даже киртан, пусть даже всё что угодно - всё это может в конце концов даже отдалить человека от достижения цели духовной жизни. И нам ни в коем случае нельзя обманывать себя и других, подменяя духовное развитие какими-то вешними вещами.

Какой-то внешней карьерой, внешними достижениями. На самом деле смысл духовной жизни и наша задача с вами заключается в том чтобы напоминать самим себе и друг-другу, людям которые оказались в сфере нашего влияния, напоминать в чём смысл духовной жизни - в том, чтобы в конце концов осознать себя маленькой, крошечной, ничтожной душой, которая с глубины своего падения очень искренне молит Кришну. Молит Кришну о любви. Если мы действительно вложим эту мольбу в нашу мантру, то тогда мы можем считать что наша мантра была успешной.

Как иногда мы объясняем людям, что эта мантра то принесёт, это принесёт, но махамантра что нам должна принести? Любовь, према-бхакти. Эту любовь туда нужно вкладывать.

Шримад-Бхагаватам 4.31.2 30 декабря 2004, Тюмень

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

В истории ИСККОН есть один случай, который мало кто знает, потому что он из числа тех случаев, за которые люди краснеют. Был некий санньяси при Шриле Прабхупаде. Он принял санньяси, потому что, опять же, санньяса – это нечто почетное в обществе преданных. Он принял не потому, что у него была какая-то внутренняя потребность в этом, а потому что ему хотелось занять какое-то положение. Но заняв это положение, он стал пользоваться им не самым лучшим образом. 

Из его комнаты был проделан потайной ход в брахмачарини-ашрам. Харе Кришна! Так продолжалось в течении какого-то времени. Рано или поздно все тайное становиться явным. Это история вышла наружу, и разоблачил его другой санньяси. Этот другой санньяси стал говорить об этом, он сказал об этом Шриле Прабхупаде, и он стал говорить об этом повсюду, широко. Шрила Прабхупада был в гневе. Он сказал: “Ты не имеешь права говорить это о другом человеке”. Тот сказал: “Как же так! Это же правда!” 

Шрила Прабхупада сказал: “Ты не имеешь права этого делать! Ты не имеешь права его репутацию портить”. “Я не порчу его репутацию, я говорю правду”. Шрила Прабхупада сказал: “Ни в коем случае, нельзя чтобы другие знали об этом. Я должен знать об этом. Ты можешь знать об этом, другим говорить об этом нельзя”. Этот другой санньяси потом тоже ушел, потому что не смог согласиться со Шрилой Прабхупадой. Он не смог переварить то, что Шрила Прабхупада продолжал принимать этого первого санньяси, несмотря на то, что человек нарушил свои принципы. 

Этот первый санньяси потом, его уже нет сейчас с нами, он вернулся к Шриле Прабхупаде наверняка, сейчас служит ему там, он стал грихастхой, и он сохранил эту любовь к Шриле Прабхупаде. Он приехал к Шриле Прабхупаде во Вриндаван перед уходом Шрилы Прабхупады и так далее. И он навсегда сохранил на всю свою жизнь, сохранил отношения с Кришной. Он повторял мантру, и в общем-то очень многое сделал внутри. 

Второй санньяси ушел полностью. Почему? Потому что он требовал от Шрилы Прабхупады, чтобы он нарушил фундаментальный принцип, на котором основана духовная жизнь. Принцип принятия сверху. Да, этим принципом нельзя злоупотреблять. Бхактивинод Тхакур говорит об этом. Учитель может и должен отвергнуть ученика, если тот становится оскорбителем профессиональным. Отвержение возможно, но сначала он должен сделать все, чтобы как-то исправить ученика.

Мне прислали недавно одну замечательную историю. Не удержусь, расскажу ее, про одного ученика Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати, который отступил от принципов преданного служения, перестал повторять мантру после его ухода, и в конце концов даже начал есть мясо. Этот человек умер. Его понесли в крематорий, положили на погребальный костер, уже даже разожгли этот погребальный костер, и в этот момент вдруг он с криком вскочил и побежал оттуда. Люди перепугались, потому что он умер, потому что прошло несколько часов с момента его смерти. 

Потом выяснилось, что с ним случилось тем временем. Ямадуты протащили его по страшному пути, который ведет в Ямапури под палящим солнцем в пустыне. В конце концов, он увидел этот суд Ямараджа, он услышал Читрагупту, который зачитывал приговор разным людям. Он ждал своей очереди. Его привели к самому Ямараджу, потому что все-таки особый случай. Читрагупта не решился разбираться с его делом. И Ямарадж сказал: “Ты это и это делал. Что-то хорошее ты сделал?” 

А тот закричал: “Я принял посвящение у Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура”. 

“Да?” 

И в этот момент сам Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур Прабхупад появился там. Он вытащил его из ада, реально вытащил его из ада. Этот человек потом рассказывал. Он подошел к нему, посмотрел на него суровым образом и сказал: “Что ты делаешь, глупец? Иди и снова прими харинаму. Возвращайся обратно и снова повторяй святое имя”. Он назвал имя своего ученика, у которого тот должен снова принять харинаму. 

И в этот момент, когда это случилось, этот ученик Шрилы Прабхупады заорал и сбежал с собственных похорон, такое встречается не часто. Но суть этой истории в том же самом. В том, что есть принятие сверху, и если человек не безнадежен, то сверху он должен чувствовать эту энергию принятия, которая поможет ему раскрыть самого себя. 

В конце концов, как я уже сказал в самом начале – человек сможет раскрыть свое духовное я или свое духовную природу, высшую природу только в отношениях с Кришной, но он сможет начать раскрывать эту духовную природу здесь в отношениях с духовным учителем, который должен помочь ему раскрыть свою материальную природу, принимая его и воодушевляя его действовать в соответствии со своей природой, а не вопреки своей природе, т.е. заботясь о нем, но не эксплуатируя его.

Bстреча с самим собой. (ШДМ) 18.05.2018

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Вопрос:* Когда мы проповедуем, мы знаем, что представлять людям чистое сознание Кришны не возможно, но в то же время мы ощущаем, что на этом уровне не находимся и испытываем определенный комплекс от этого. Я хотел узнать с каким настроение проповедовать?

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:*  Я недавно как раз читал то, что говорил по этому поводу Бхактивинода Тхакур и Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати.  Бхактивинода Тхакур пишет в «Саджана-тошане» кто может проповедовать.  Он говорит, проповедовать может только тот человек, который наслаждается чистым вкусом расы,  повторяя святое имя Господа. Харе Кришна  :smilies:  Никто другой проповедовать не может.  И там, в частности, делается очень важная оговорка, что если человек просто красиво может говорить, этого мало для того, чтобы считать себя проповедником.  

Если он просто краснобай, красноречивый человек, который прошел курс Лила-нандини  :smilies:  по искусству проповеди и потому, каким образом презентовать, этого мало. Он конкретно говорит: «Наслаждается вкусом расы, повторяя святое имя», то есть может чисто повторять святое имя. Но дальше, и это любопытно, дальше он говорит, что: «Но под руководством одного чистого проповедника святого имени могут находиться тысячи других, которые еще не находятся на этом уровне, если они чисто повторяют его слова и говорят от его имени».  

Иначе говоря, мы можем проповедовать то, что мы сами реализовали. И в этих пределах мы можем очень смело и очень бескомпромиссно с людьми говорить. Если мы поняли что-то очень глубоко на своем собственном опыте, осознали это, это та сфера, в которой мы можем очень смело говорить людям. 

В то же самое время всегда, когда нам нужно будет сказать что-то о сознании Кришны, есть такие сферы, в которых мы, ну, плаваем,  в которых мы не чувствуем полной уверенности то, что мы можем сказать это не покривив душой, потому что мы сами до конца это не осознали, в этом случае нужно либо сослаться, либо, по крайней мере, мысленно вспомнить о том, под чьим руководством мы все с вами проповедуем, и сказать это утверждение от его имени, а не от своего собственного. 

И тогда оно будет иметь почти такую же силу, как все остальные утверждения, которые реализованы на нашем опыте, потому что мы ссылаемся на его опыт и на его реализацию. Мы можем говорить многое, мы можем говорить даже больше того, что мы знаем, но при этом нужно очень хорошо понимать, что я говорю это уже не от себя и не пытаюсь, говоря это, выдать себя за человека, находящегося на этом уровне. Как иногда в день Радхаштами нам приходится говорить о Шримати Радхарани, о Её чистой любви. 

Сложно это сделать, сложно говорить о чистой любви если у тебя нет до конца этой реализации. Но это не значит, что мы не должны вообще совсем ничего об этом говорить. Мы можем об этом говорить, если мы говорим правильно. Однако, если мы пытаемся себе приписывать эти слова или, как бы, создать в своих слушателях ощущение  того, что я уже нахожусь на этом уровне, это будет неправильно, это будет ложь.  Эта ложь будет запутывать и нас и их.  

Я видел тоже, иногда слушаешь какого-то проповедника и неловкость ощущаешь внутренне.  Он начинает что-то такое и пошло, понесло...   Как есть хорошая крылатая фраза Ильфа и Петрова: «Остапа понесло». Иногда проповедника начинает нести, чувствуешь – его несет, несет, несет и при этом испытываешь чувство неловкости, потому что чувствуешь, что он говорит чего-то просто, чтобы пыль в глаза пустить. 

Если человек чувствительный, он делает это. Некоторые люди поддаются на это, некоторые люди раскрыв рот начинают его слушать. Я видел такое тоже. У таких людей всегда есть свои последователи какие-то. Но если мы хотим честно исполнять свой долг, нужно в таких ситуациях всегда, как бы, внутренне опереться на того, от чьего имени мы проповедуем.

Текст: Юрлово (22.03.2008) «Шримад-Бхагаватам» 1.13.42 Диск 99, л. 2; в аудио

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Кришнаиты поклоняются Сатане. Опровержение* 
Вопрос: - Я слышал от обычных людей, что христианские священники очень негативно относятся к сознанию Кришны. Он говорят, что мы поклоняемся Сатане. Почему они так считают и как правильно это утверждение опровергнуть.
Ведь люди считают священников духовно продвинутыми людьми и прислушиваются к их мнению.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Не все так говорят, хотя большая часть говорит. Но у меня есть знакомые священники, которые очень хорошо относятся к сознанию Кришны. Я недавно был у одного очень высокопоставленного человека. имени которого я на всякий случай называть не буду и у нас с ним была очень хорошая беседа. Если их опровергать, то есть очень хороший принцип который в своих письмах, в своих посланиях даёт апостол Павел.

Он говорит что если человек, делая что-то становится лучше... Как действительно проверить, кому человек поклоняется? Если человек становится лучше, становится чище, становится добрее и главное - если человек становится смиреннее в своём отношении к миру и к жизни....

Потому что иногда человек может становиться лучше, но при этом он начинает всё больше и больше гордиться какой он хороший, какой он чистый, какой он преданный. Если эти две добродетели...  Какие-то качества чистоты появляются в человеке и если смирение одновременно с этим возрастает, а смирение является тем самым индикатором духовной жизни, по которому можно судить прогрессирует человек или нет, то это значит, что человек поклоняется не Сатане.

Поклонение Сатане каким человека делает? Оно должно по определению делать человека гордым. Правильно? Оно должно по определению делать его менее чистым. И если даже не менее чистым, то по крайней мере более гордым. Если же человек всё-таки поклоняется Богу... Если разговаривать на их языке, то вот это критерий, кому человек поклоняется. То что с ним происходит и то, к чему он стремится. Так что не знаю как ещё можно это опровергнуть. 

Мне один священник недавно написал письмо. Любопытное, длинное. Он сказал: "Я давно изучаю Ведические Писания и я хорошо знаю Священные Писания своей традиции, которой следую (Священник русской Православной Церкви). Я к сожалению должен прийти к выводу что любой искренний человек, который знает наши Священные Писания, должен будет признать ваши Священные Писания. Он не сможет не принять! 

Это его слова я их не придумал. Я не настолько знаю традицию, чтобы это утверждать. Но он говорит, что я и так и сяк пытался опровергнуть, я не смог и мне пришлось принять. Я мантру повторяю тайком.

Ему с трудом это признание далось, но таких людей мало, потому что большая часть людей судит по каким-то внешним или формальным причинам. Ну что тут сделаешь? Ничего не сделаешь. Всегда так будет. В конце концов это тоже благо. Это что-то, что может нам дать какую-то правильную основу в своей жизни. Когда мы сталкиваемся с некоторым внешним сопротивлением - это хорошо, это здоровая ситуация. Не нужно бояться сопротивления. Любое внешнее сопротивление делает нас сильнее и нужно по принципу, который делает в этой молитве Кунти Деви, говорить, что все эти препятствия благо для моей преданности

Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.8.25, 11 мая 2007, Санкт-Петербург с 43:00 до 48:18

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

ЛЮБИМОЕ МЕСТО ИМПЕРСОНАЛИСТОВ В ШРИМАД БХАГАВАТАМ И ДРУГИЕ ИСПЫТАНИЯ ПРЕДАННЫХ
...Кришна их испытывал. Иначе говоря три раза Он их испытывал. Он их испытывал кармой, Он их испытывал гьяной и Он их испытывал йогой. Он им сказал: - Что вам бхакти, зачем вам бхакти? Вот карма есть, вот гьяна есть, вот йога есть? Есть! Гопи с честью выдержали испытание. Они не послушались Кришну. 

Они тоже нарушили Его волю, нарушили Его слова. И много раз на протяжении Шримад Бхагаватам мы видим как их подвергают испытаниям. Шримад Бхагаватам заканчивается любопытным эпизодом. Когда Шукадева Госвами закончил рассказывать Шримад Бхагаватам, что он говорит Махарадже Парикшиту в 12-й Песне? 

Он говорит: -  Есть Брахман, ты - Брахман, я - Брахман, как кусок неба находится в горшке. В сущности, небо везде одно: в горшке, не в горшке.  Скоро ты умрёшь - твой горшок в виде этого тела разобьётся и ты сольёшься с Брахманом.

Правильно? Это любимое место всех имперсоналистов. Они говорят: - Смотрите! Всё заканчивается этим! После всех этих историй в конце концов Шукадева Госвами рассказывает, что он хочет ему сказать! 

Но на самом деле это испытание, которому Шукадева Госвами подвергает Парикшита. Я тебе всё рассказал, теперь выбор за тобой. Что ты выберешь? Понял ты что-то или не понял?

И это выбор, который нам приходится делать, далеко непростой и между прочим Арджуна не исключение. Гопи не исключение. Нельзя сказать, что Кришна подвергает испытанию только великих преданных. Нас с вами грешных что испытывать? И так ясно всё. Но и нас с вами Он подвергает испытанию постоянно. И собственно принцип, который мы должны понять или извлечь из всей этой истории это то, каким образом я должен действовать, когда испытания придут. А испытания придут. Придут они?

*Кришнананда Прабху:* - Приходят.

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* - Приходят к нам каждый день и далеко не такие простые, и далеко не такие однозначные. Испытания приходят  к человеку каждый день, когда собственно проверяется то, насколько он может применять принципы высшей религии в своей жизни. И мне хотелось несколько слов сказать об этом - что это значит принципы высшей религии в своей жизни.

Потому что к сожалению сплошь и рядом в наших зачётках стоят неуды. С этим зачетом не справился и этот экзамен не  сдал! И поэтому мы с вами остаемся на второй год. Получаем ещё одно тело. Кришна говорит: - Ну ладно, ничего, не справился. Ещё одно тело, ещё одно тело, ещё одно тело... Потому что далеко не так просто испытание вынести. Когда мы читаем в книгах всё очень хорошо, всё очень ясно. Ясное дело конечно. Если я был на месте Арджуны, я б вообще даже не думал - камень этот сразу с его головы срубил. В реальности всё не так просто.

Когда мы видим эти истории со счастливыми концами, а в книгах в основном описаны истории со счастливым концом, - нам кажется всё очень просто - Арджуна справился, другие справились, Шрила Прабхупада справился.

Если подумать какими испытаниями Шрила Прабхупада подвергался. Он едет в Америку в 70 лет. Всё бросает. сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа. Всё бросил: детей бросил, жену бросил, всех бросил. Едет ради Кришны в Америку. Нет бы Кришне ковровую дорожку перед ним расстелить, чтобы его в гавани встречали люди с букетами цветов:  "Приехал спаситель к нам!" Кришна мог бы это сделать вполне. Мог бы прийти оркестр в гавань.

Поначалу его вообще никто не встретил. Шрила Прабхупада уже оглядывался по сторонам и думал куда идти ему, в какую сторону - вправо или влево. Вообще никого не было, потому что он не знал. Он отправил письмо перед тем как выезжать: "Я приезжаю, встречай". Ответа он не получил и он не знал встретит его кто-то или не встретит. Потом год, два года непонятно  что творилось. Каждую неделю, каждый четверг он приходил в офис компании и спрашивал: - Когда у вас следующий корабль, чтоб мне обратно ехать?

Кришна его испытывал. Когда Он испытывает преданного, Он делает это чтобы с одной стороны прославить преданного... Но необязательно прославить, ибо далеко не всегда преданные проходят это испытание. Далеко не всегда. На самом деле если мы посмотрим статистику, в большинстве случаев преданные этого испытания не проходят. Потому что когда речь идёт о теории, мы все хорошо знаем. Шлоки знаем. Выучили, правильно? 

сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа
мам экам шаранам враджа
ахам твам сарва-папебхйо
мокшайишйами ма шучах

ман-мана бхава мад-бхакто   
мад-йаджи мам намаскуру мам 
эваишйаси сатйам те   
пратиджане прийо 'си ме

Теорию знаем, а на практике всё в высшей степени сложно...

Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.7.35 19 апреля 2007, Юрлово

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Три вопроса в провоцирующей ситуации*

Бхишма говорит: "Дхарму очень сложно применять". Это Бхишма говорит. У нас есть хорошее оправдание. Если Бхишме сложно было, то что с нас взять? Я сегодня думал над этим, чтобы сформулировать некий алгоритм, каким образом человек может попытаться применить всё таки принципы высшей религии, когда он, сталкивается в реальной жизни с проблемой, с необходимостью принять трудное решение. Потому что сплошь и рядом мы подвергаемся этим испытаниям.

Когда преданный выходит на санкиртану, подходит какой-то человек в рясе с бородой и начинает кричать. Это - испытание.  А если ещё это Дворкин подойдёт - это испытание в квадрате. Он подходит к вам и начинает кричать и что с ним делать? Понятно что - сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа - да я за Кришну тебе сейчас!

И на самом деле чтобы реально быть честным, а что нам собственно мешает применять дхарму в своей жизни - это отсутствие честности у нас. _дхармах проджджхита-каитаво тра_

Эта _кайтаво_ или склонность к обману, которая есть у нас внутри и является самым большим препятствием. Потому что, ещё раз, сплошь и рядом люди применяю дхарму ради самих себя. И уверены при этом, абсолютно уверены сами внутри себя, что они следуют дхарме. Я видел преданных которые оскорбляли других и при этом ссылались на указания Священных Писаний. В частности этот стих очень хороший: _брахма-бандху_. Кто это такой? Какой-то брахма-бандху. Шнур на себя нацепил. Знаем мы таких брахма-бандху!

Множество примеров этому есть. Ашваттхама прежде чем убить, цитирует Священные Писания. Когда Ашваттхама не мог заснуть и когда он видел как филин убивает ворон на дереве, то ему пришли подходящие стихи из смрити-шастр. И в смрити-шастрах  было написано, что с врагом что нужно сделать? Даже если он спит, даже если он ест, даже если он непонятно в каком состоянии - убить его надо.

Потому что в Шастрах тоже есть противоречивые указания. Сплошь и  рядом. В карма-мимансе эти вопросы очень хорошо разбираются, потому что карма-мимансаки это люди которые очень строго должны следовать Шастрам. В тоже время в Шастрах сплошь и рядом есть противоречия. В одном месте говорится это, в другом месте говорится нечто прямо противоположное. Но нам легче, потому что мы Шастры не знаем хорошо :smilies:  Поэтому нас трудно с толку сбить Шастрами.

Но в Шастрах сплошь и рядом есть это. Там есть специальная процедура которая описывает каким образом нужно поступать если сталкиваешься с противоречивыми указаниями в Шастрах. В карма-мимансе это называется _балабал-вичар_ - рассуждение или размышление о том, какое утверждение сильнее, какому утверждению стоит отдать предпочтение.

Шрила Прабхупада объясняет это в комментарий к первой главе Бхагавад-гиты, где он говорит что если есть одно утверждение в Дхарма-шастрах и другое утверждение в Артха-шастрах и они противоречат друг другу, то какому утверждению надо отдать предпочтение?

*Из зала:* - Дхарма-шастрам

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* - Да, Дхарма-шастрам потому что Дхарма-шастры по уровню выше. Если есть два противоречивых утверждения одно в Смрити, а другое в в Шрути, то какому надо отдать предпочтение? Шрути. Шрути выше по порядку. И есть эта процедура разработанная каким образом нужно применять в конце-концов Шастры в жизнь. Проблема, ещё раз заключается в том, что кайтава - внутри есть механизмы обмана  и поэтому я всё равно, даже цитируя Шастры, даже если я буду знать все Шастры, я не защищен от того, чтобы попытаться использовать Шастры в своих собственных целях.

Поэтому в сущности если речь идёт о каком-то алгоритме, о том как я должен думать когда я нахожусь перед испытаниями, причём мысли должны очень быстро работать. Не то что в реальной жизни у нас есть время, чтобы я подумал, почесал в затылке. Как правило, его нет - Дворкин уже тут перед тобой стоит и нужно реагировать на него. И он раздражает тебя, он является возбудителем, он пытается сознательно спровоцировать тебя на эту реакцию. Он профессиональный провокатор.

Мы живём в окружении этих провоцирующих факторов, которые будут провоцировать нас на то, чтобы мы проявили свою низшую природу. 
Вся эта жизнь только к этому и сводится. Она постоянно побуждает нас, воодушевляет нас проявить свою низшую природу. И, собственно, как я должен при этом рассуждать, о чём я должен думать, как я должен действовать и принимать решения. Большая часть людей даже не задумывается об этом.

Сразу: раздражитель - рефлекс, как собаки в опытах Павлова. Никаких проблем нет. У нас уже есть все ответы внутри. Но если говорить как я должен поступать, то первый вопрос, который я должен себе задать это: "Что я хочу в этой ситуации?" Потому что это очень хорошо нужно знать, чтобы не действовать руководствуясь этим.

Сначала я должен честно задать тебе вопрос: - А что я хочу? 

Потому что если я не отделю и не увижу очень ясно в себе желание, то дальше всё очень легко. Я просто думаю что вот моё желание и просто нужно найти соответствующие цитаты из священных Писаний или лекций моего Гуру Махараджа. В уме очень быстрый процессор, там фолио есть всех лекций Гуру Махараджа  :smilies:  Включается поисковая система и сразу находятся подходящие цитаты из лекций. Всё что нужно будет.

Поэтому сначала я должен очень хорошо спросить себя: - А чего я хочу в этой ситуации? Чтобы не дай не спутать. Следующий вопрос, который должен задать себе человек в сложной ситуации. Чем обычно мы руководствуемся?

*Ответ из зала:* - Социум

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* - Да, общество. Социальное давление. Второе - это что от меня люди хотят, что они ждут от меня в этой ситуации, как я буду выглядеть в их глазах. Потому что это тоже сильный фактор, который влияет на наши поступки и это - ложный фактор. Хотя с другой стороны общество преданных само по себе это более высокий фактор. 

Самый низкий фактор - чего я хочу. Следующий фактор чего  от меня  люди ждут, как я буду выглядеть в их глазах. Но всё равно в этом соображении  есть корысть, правильно? Всегда есть соблазн попытаться выглядеть чем-то или сделать что-то, потому что этого люди ждут от меня. Потому что там есть своя социальная динамика, к сожалению далеко не самая лучшая.

Как например когда мы принимаем какое-то сложное решение, особенно если вы лидер или руководитель всегда есть этот вопрос я сейчас приму это решение и люди  будут меня критиковать. Сплошь и рядом. Должен открыть секрет. Когда на Джи-би-си возникает какая-то сложная проблема, когда нужно то и то, сразу же находится кто-то: - Есть мы это сделаем нас будут критиковать! 

Сейчас интернет и сейчас возможности критиковать в Кали-югу возросли во много-много раз. Какой-нибудь дурак где-нибудь там сидит и у него много свободного времени и доступ к компьютеру, и он будет критиковать: - Гав, ав, ав, ав, ав, ав, ав, ав, ав, ав, ав....

Но человек должен понять что я хочу сам, чего мне хочется, и увидеть свою трусость. А чего нам хочется? Нам хочется, чтоб полегче всё было, нам хочется, чтобы сложно всё так не было. Человеку всегда хочется идти по пути наименьшего сопротивления. Ещё что нам хочется? Нам хочется быть хорошим. Вернее даже не хорошим, а хорошеньким. Нам хочется, чтобы нас никто не критиковал. Иногда мы делаем что-то такое исходя из ожидания, чтобы женщины в воздух чепчики бросали и радовались чему-то или кому-то.

И дальше следующий вопрос, который я должен задать себе, самый сложный, но на который должен научиться получать честный ответ: - А что в этой ситуации хочет Кришна?

И если я не отделю эти три вещи или если я не знаю, что хочет Кришна... Мне легче знать, что хочет духовный учитель в этой ситуации, потому что у нас пока нету непосредственной связи с Кришной, то эквивалентом этого ответа на этот третий вопрос будет ответ: "Что хочет от меня мой гуру? Как он бы хотел, чтобы я в этой ситуации поступал?"

И какой мы должны выбрать ответ из этих трёх? Я понял что я хочу, я понял что ждёт от меня народ, толпа, социум и Кришна. И что я должен выбрать, если они приходят в противоречие? А, к сожалению, в реальной жизни, особенно первый и третий ответы никогда не совпадают  :smilies:  Почему-то так уж получается  :smilies: 

Почему-то они хотят от меня совсем другого - не того, что я сам хочу. Что касается социального давления, то оно может сыграть положительную или оно может сыграть отрицательно роль. Далеко не всегда ответ в данном случае однозначный. То что хотят люди, то что хочет толпа... Особенно если толпа подчинена какому-то инстинкту толпы. Толпа всегда пытается не понятно что заставить нас делать.

Я должен знать что люди от меня ждут, но я также должен знать что Кришна от меня ждёт; что Кришна хочет; как духовный учитель хочет чтобы я поступил. И, соответственно, я должен найти компромисс если компромисс возможен, либо если компромисс невозможен в принципе, то я должен не задумываюсь поступить так, как хочет Кришна. И тогда Кришна поставит хорошую оценку в нашей зачётке.

***

И даже если мы не знаем точно, что хочет... Если мы не уверены, если мы не знаем как поступить есть ещё один хороший принцип, которым  в данном случае руководствуется Арджуна. Если мы просто слепо будем применять законы, а соблазн велик. Кто может нас  упрекнуть: вот закон, вот всё написано, вот так оно и есть.

Но неправильно это. Если мы не знаем в  какую сторону поступить, в какую сторону склонить чащу весов, то лучше ошибиться в сторону милосердия. Если ошибаться, то лучше ошибаться в эту сторону. Почему эта история находится у самого истока Шримад Бхагаватам? Потому что Шримад Бхагаватам это - религия любви - Према-дхарма.

Есть много разных дхарм и как мы уже говорили, если Артха-шастра говорит одно, а Дхарма-шастра - другое, то нужно поступить в соответствии с Дхарма-шастрой. Но у нас ещё есть Према-шастра или Према-дхарма и если ошибаться или действовать в соответствии 
с чем-то, то утверждения которые так или иначе продиктованы любовью, они имеют самую большую силу.

В конце концов именно любовь внутри может нам открыть что я должен и чего не должен делать в этой ситуации.

Я должен без колебаний отвергнуть то, что я хочу.  
С некоторыми колебаниями я могу отвергнуть то, что хотят от меня люди. 
Но если я знаю, что Кришна чего-то хочет и Кришна в конце концов хочет от нас милосердия и любви.
Не просто сентиментальности, но любви.
Но иногда они  не так уж сильно отличается друг от друга.

Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.7.35, 19 апреля 2007, Юрлово

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*«Обманщиков нужно обманывать. Обманщиков нужно убивать». И что это значит в приложении к нам?*
В духовной жизни есть место для всего, в том числе и для обмана. В духовной жизни есть много места для обмана.  Мы можем обманывать. Более того, мы видим как ачарьи обманывают сплошь и рядом. Мы видели как Кришна обманывает. Об этом вообще даже говорить нельзя (смех). Люди не могут понять этого, они не могут понять всех тонкостей нашей философии иногда. 

Как христиане все время цитируют, одна из любимых цитат христиан это из 10 главы «Бхагавад-гиты», где Кришна говорит: «Из обманщиков Я самый большой обманщик, самый лучший обманщик из всех обманщиков. Если Я хочу кого-нибудь обмануть, никто не сможет воспрепятствовать».

Более того, весь этот мир это что такое? Обман большой (смех). Весь этот мир это майа. Кто этот мир создал? Кришна. – великий обманщик.  Кого Он обманул? 

Из зала:– Нас. 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Почему Он нас обманул? Потому, что хотели быть обманутыми. Иначе говоря, это хорошая новость, которую я принес сегодня,  мы можем и, более того, даже обязаны, это одна из наших обязанностей – обманывать тех, кто хочет быть обманут, (смех) кто пытается быть обманщиком сам.  Кришна показывает это. Очень любопытный урок, один из уроков «Махабхараты».

В «Махабхарате» очень много уроков, но один из них это то, что все великие военачальники, все великие герои на противоположной стороне были убиты Кришной и Арджуной обманным путем.  Все. Бхишма был убит обманным путем, Дрона был убит обманным путем, Карна был убит обманным путем. Все были убиты обманным путем.  Зачем?

Чему Кришна хочет нас научить? Обманщиков нужно обманывать. Он одновременно достигает этим двух целей, очень важных. С одной стороны Он унижает Арджуну. Потому, что у Арджуны есть представление о себе как о великом герое, который никогда не прибегает к каким-то низким методам. Он говорит: «Карна сейчас безоружный, убей его».

Потому что для Арджуны это удар ниже пояса.  На самом деле сначала Кришна делает удар ниже пояса и говорит: «Теперь ты сделай то же самое».  Кришна проверяет Арджуну – «к чему ты привязан. По прежнему к ложному эго, к образу, который ты сам себе создал, что «Я такой великий, я такой праведный, я такой хороший»». Я потом Он говорит: «Он обманщик. Обманщиков нужно обманывать. Обманщиков нужно убивать».   

И что это значит в приложении к нам? Это значит, что, в сущности, мы должны видеть неискренность в человеке и не позволять этой неискренности себя обмануть. И если эта неискренность проявляется мы должны поставить заслон или обмануть. Как, например, я сказал. что ачарии обманывали. 

Гауракишор дас Бабаджи  как он обманывал? Он шел и прятался на веранде у женщины легкого поведения, чтоб к нему не приставали. Зачем? Чтобы оградить себя от кого? Обманщиков.  Вамши дас Бабаджи вокруг своего бхаджан-кутира разбрасывал рыбьи кости  и ставил стаканы с недопитым вином, чтобы обманщики не приходили. На самом деле это одна из важных обязанностей поставить внутренний заслон против обманщиков.

Потому, что обманщики это те, кто может испортить все, все сознание Кришны. Мы должны поставить заслон внутри и так или иначе объявить войну этому обману, чтобы отпугнуть неискренних людей, чтобы сохранить честность и чистоту.  Я хотел сегодня говорить об этом понятии искренности, потому что на этом мы кончили вчера нашу лекцию. 

Кришна говорит, что если человек,  даже если он не может следовать принципам, но у него есть искренняя вера, у него есть искренность, то он все равно освободится. Даже если у него есть слабость, но у него есть искренность он все равно освободится.  Я хотел немножко поговорить об этом, потому что тут есть некое пространство для обмана. 

Что значит подлинная искренность? Искренность   в желании найти истину. Это то что мы должны приветствовать в людях и  то, что должны увидеть,  тот, о ком мы прежде всего должны заботиться.  Здесь собрались наставники и у нас иногда бывает выбор – о ком заботиться в первую очередь, кому уделять больше всего внимания, в кого больше всего вкладывать своей души и сердца, любви, заботы?

И часто мы знаем в кого нужно вкладывать больше всего любви, сердца, заботы – в богатых спонсоров, правильно?  Потому, что на всех не напасешься, а это люди, в кого нужно в первую очередь вкладывать все то, что у нас есть, правильно?  Обманщиков надо обманывать, правильно. (смех) 

Нет, прежде всего, и это тот самый принцип, которому учит нас Нарада Муни в истории, которую я вчера рассказал, прежде всего нужно уделять внимание искренним людям.  И эту искренность нужно в них раздувать. Потому что у каждого есть склонность к обману и у каждого есть маленькая искорка искренности.

И эту маленькую искорку  нужно пытаться раздуть в них.  Я закончил этим вчера и мне хотелось сегодня повторить эту вещь, что наша обязанность как общества заключается в том, чтобы эту искорку увидеть и искорку поощрить, искорку искренности, желания сражаться с материальной природой.

Мы можем превратиться очень легко, никакого труда не составит, в общество обманщиков. Очень часто религия является прибежищем для обманщиков.  Это очень хороший способ обманывать людей. Но нам нужно сражаться с этим, потому что это то, что все разрушит, все уничтожит, всему положит конец.   

И наша обязанность как общества заметить искорку в человеке и именно эту искорку искренности в нем раздувать. И одновременно с этим будет подниматься у него из сердца это желание обмануть. На это ему нужно указывать и ни в коем случае не поощрять. 

Лекция 3, Семинар для наставников, Волгоград, 2006

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Наши обстоятельства никогда идеальными не будут, но это не значит, что мы не сможем быть счастливыми*

...Представьте себе, что вы поругались с близким человеком. Со своей женой или с мужем или с каким-то другим близким человеком. Вы ушли, у вас внутри на сердце не очень хорошо. У вас возникло какое-то ощущение. И сразу же в уме возникает, какое желание? Надо что сделать? Помириться. Правильно? Вы начинаете думать, как помириться, как вернуть. Почему?

Потому что этот конфликт, который возник, это некое неравновесное состояние. А ум ищет равновесие, ум помогает нам равновесие вернуть. И собственно все желания, которые возникают в уме, это способ гармонизировать внешнюю ситуацию, сделать ее равновесной, сделать ее идеальной. Ум по сути дела постоянно балансирует. Стоит нам испытать голод или жажду, в уме сразу же появляются что? Желания чего? Поесть.

Ум подсовывает нам какие-то образы. Ум это очень важная вещь. Как недавно изобретена была концепция «умного дома». Я сам не знал, что это такое. Но «умный дом» это как раз дом, в котором множество датчиков. И если, например, влажность слишком большая и слишком маленькая, то этот умный дом, что начинает делать? Приводить ее в среднее состояние, в равновесное, максимально комфортное.

Он сам, вам не нужно ни о чем думать, сам умный. Точно также наш ум, он выполняет ту же самую функцию, он все время балансирует. Беда заключается в том, что внешняя среда никогда не будет идеальной. Но в уме есть это представление. Слушайте, это очень важный момент. В уме есть это представление о том, что я могу быть счастлив только тогда, когда внешняя среда абсолютно идеальная.

У каждого из нас наверняка есть моменты, когда мы были абсолютны счастливы. Человек едет куда-нибудь на яхте. Море. Солнце светит. Волны. Вдруг его охватывает счастье. Почему его охватывает счастье? Не потому что море и солнце, потому что ум успокоился. Потому что ум думает: «Ну, вроде бы ничего не надо». И в этом спокойном состоянии ума человек чувствует: «О, какой я счастливый».

И потом он думает: «А, теперь я знаю как стать счастливым. Для этого нужно, чтобы у меня была яхта». И он начинает работать тяжело, он зарабатывает деньги. В конце концов, он покупает эту яхту. Он тащит ее на себе. Он взгромождает ее, спускает ее на море. И опять море, и солнце, но никакого счастья нет, потому что он думает, как отдать долги за эту яхту, кредиты. Он пытался.

Но на самом деле, что я хочу сказать очень важную вещь. Человек счастлив, когда его ум абсолютно спокоен. Но, к сожалению, ум в нашем привычном состоянии абсолютно спокоен только тогда, когда ему кажется, что внешние обстоятельства абсолютно идеальные. Тогда он может на какое-то мгновение успокоится. Но на самом деле его можно по-другому успокаивать.

И собственно йога об этом. Йога о том, как успокоить беспокойный ум даже тогда, когда обстоятельства внешние неидеальные. Теперь я хочу вас спросить. Как вы думаете, будут когда-нибудь ваши обстоятельства идеальные? Не будут. Ну и хорошо. И не надо. И не надо пытаться. Не будет никогда этого. Но это не значит, что мы не сможем быть счастливыми.

Мы можем и должны стать счастливыми в любых обстоятельствах, независимо от обстоятельств. Вот. И теперь собственно одна сложная часть моего рассказа. Вы не устали? Нет? Нормально? Вы еще следите за этим. Сейчас, собственно, «Йога сутра» начнется. Я немножко боюсь. Но очень важная вещь. Я возьму 3-4 сутры из «Йога сутры» Патанджали, где он объясняет эти проблемы ума. И объясняет, дает решение.

Дает методику. И дает очень важный ключ. Нужна определенная концентрация для того, чтобы понять это. Собственно, сейчас еще раз я хотел дать определение начальных стадий медитации – это сознательные, систематические попытки заменить мысли, порожденные неудовлетворением в уме, которое вызывает возбуждение в нашем уме, на мысли, порождаемые гармонией и удовлетворением. То есть, иначе говоря, медитация – это в высшей степени позитивное внутреннее состояние. И оно возможно. И давайте сейчас посмотрим, что для этого нужно...

Полностью: Наука и искусство медитации, Литва, 24.8.2016

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

* Как не прикрываться религией, не следовать ей слепо и не прийти к самому большому злу* 

...Здесь Кришна начинает приводить свои аргументы Арджуне в пользу того, что Ашваттхаму надо убить. На самом деле если мы посмотрим очевидна некая музыкальная связь между Бхагавад-гитой и Шримад Бхагаватам. Бхагавад-гита кончается словами: 

сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа 
мам экам шаранам враджа 

Бхагаватам начинается со слов:  дхармах проджджхита-каитаво`тра.  

Чтобы понять Шримад Бхагаватам нужно отбросить все кайтава-дхармы - ложь, которая находится внутри нас и которая в нашем сознании принимает форму дхармы. Человек всегда оправдывает себя.  Как он себя оправдывает? В том числе с помощью религии. С помощью религии он оправдывает своё право наслаждаться здесь, в этом мире - жить так, как ему хочется. И для этого он часто прибегает к дхарме. 

Поэтому Шримад Бхагаватам начинается с этих слов: дхармах проджджхита-каитаво`тра парамо нирматсаранам сатам. Только то, кто нирматса - у кого полностью нет в сердце никакой зависти может на самом деле понять эту дхарму Шримад Бхагаватам. Тут мы видим другой контрапункт или другую историю, которая музыкальным образом связывает Бхагавад-гиту со Шримад-Бхагаватам и в тоже время показывает, что Шримад Бхагаватам находится на более высоком уровне. 

Гита кончается словами: сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа мам экам шаранам враджа  
Гита сводится к тому, что Кришна говорит: - Убей!  Убей! Убей! Убей! И Арджуна, который не хотел убивать, слушается Его приказа. Здесь Кришна говорит: - Убей!  Арджуна не убивает.  И Кришна становится довольный этим.  И в этом, на самом деле заключается особая тайна.  На протяжении битвы на Курукшетре Кришна много раз говорил Арджуне: - Убей! Кришна говорил Арджуне: "Убей!", - когда Бхишма стоял безоружным. 

Бхишма отложил свой лук и стрелы, потому что Шикхандин встал перед ним. Когда Бхишма увидел, что Шикхандин, стоит перед ним, то сказал: - С женщиной я сражаться не буду. И не Шикхандин убил его  - Арджуна из-за спины Шикхандина. Когда у Бхишмы не было  лука и стрел, когда он не мог защитить себя. Почему? Кришна сказал ему: - Убей! Арджуна не задумываясь убил.  

В другой раз когда колесо Карны увязло в грязи и Карна соскочил и закричал: - Не убивай меня! Дай мне вытащить колесо! Кришна сказал: - Убей, это твой шанс! Арджуна убил. И здесь похожая ситуация. Потому что Арджуна разъярённый, разгневанный  всем, что совершил Ашваттхама  помчался за ним и Ашваттхама совершил последний акт трусости, когда выпустил брахмастру, которую не мог даже вернуть обратно.  

Казалось бы что тут такого? Надо было сразу отрубить ему голову и принести её Драупади как он и обещал. Даже думать нечего! Тут даже не нужно ничего говорить - вот , пожалуйста - преступник! Нужно просто отрубить ему голову и бросить к ногам Драупади и сказать: - Встань на его голову, когда будешь совершать ритуальное омовение. После того, как битва закончилась нужно очиститься, - делай это стоя на его голове. 

Арджуна вдруг ни с того, ни с сего, подходит к нему, хотя его глаза горят от гнева. Там говорится, что его глаза были медно-красными от гнева. И вместо того, чтобы убить его, он его связывает. И Кришна чувствует, что он не хочет его убивать. Он говорит: - Убей! Чуть позже через несколько стихов будет сказано, что Кришна на самом деле хотел его испытать.  

В предыдущем стихе говорится, что глаза Кришны _амбуджа-йкшанах_ - как лотосы. Он совсем не разгневан, но он делает вид, что разгневан.  Он начинать приводить один за другим аргументы Арджуне: во-первых это _брахма-бандху_ - на него не распространяются привилегии, которые связаны с брахманами; во-вторых, он негодяй, потому что нарушил все принципы ведения войны. Он убил спящих людей, людей которые спали ни о чём не подозревая. 

Хотя строго говоря, сыновья Панду не спали, - Ашваттхама их уже разбудил, потому что до этого он убил Дриштадьюмну, надевал много шуму. Но они были почти спящими. спросонья они ничего не соображали, выскочили и он их убил их как животных.   И Кришна в следующем стихе скажет, что нельзя убивать этих людей. Процитирует Шастры. 

В Шастрах говорится, что если человек не в себе, что если человек не находится в здравом состоянии, если он просто испуган его нельзя убивать. Просто даже перепуганный человек - его нельзя убивать. Нужно чтобы он в себя пришёл и тогда его можно убить.  Кришна скажет: - Он нарушил всё это!  Посмотри что он сделал! Он нарушил все эти принцип. Люди спали после жуткой, страшной битвы, когда в первую ночь удалось расслабиться после 18 ночей бессонных, когда пришел человек с мечом и порубал их как капусту. 

В следующем стихе он скажет, что кроме того, для него это благо. Для Ашваттхамы - это благо если ты его убьёшь. Если ты его не убьёшь, он будет мучиться - ещё один аргумент. Преступника нужно убить, потому что он в рай попадёт. Если его убить для него это будет лучше - он в рай попадёт, а если его не убить, он будет здесь мучиться. Ещё один аргумент - Кришна напоминает Арджуне - ты же обещал, ты кшатрий,  ты  Драупади обещал - Я Сам слышал. Он не просто скажет, Он подтвердит: - Я - свидетель. Ты обещал! Со всех сторон его надо убить!  

И Арджуна не убивает. Почему? Потому что он знает - Кришна не хочет, чтоб он его убивал. На самом деле Арджуна находится в очень сложном состоянии. Отлично Кришна подвергает его испытанию, причем которое не дай Бог никому из нас когда-любо получить на свою долю. Представьте себе масштаб этого испытания. Арджуна уверен внутри, что Кришна не хочет, чтобы он убивал Ашваттхаму. 

Потому что несколько стихов спустя, когда глава это завершится, когда Арджуна найдёт правильное решение, то будет сказано, что Кришна очень доволен им. Если бы Кришна его сейчас убил,  Кришна был бы им недоволен. Не смотря на то, что Кришна Сам ему говорит: - Убей! В Бхагавад-гите Он говорит: - Джахи! Джахи шатрум! Убей врага в виде вожделения!  

Здесь Он не хочет, чтобы он его убивал. И это испытание, которое стоит перед Арджуной и Кришна подвергает его этому испытанию, чтобы прославить Арджуну. На самом Он хочет показать, что преданный даже в гневе не теряет себя, что несмотря на всю сложную ситуацию, что несмотря на то что там были слёзы Драупади, что там была вся эта  жуткая ситуация, несмотря что Арджуна лишился всех своих сыновей - а что это для кшатрия? Потому что у царя нету потомства, ему не на кого даже оставить своё царство. 

Арджуна лишился пятерых своих сыновей без  всякой надежды на продолжение рода и перед ним стоит виновник этого и, тем не менее, он не хочет его убивать. Потому что он знает - Кришна этого не хочет этого. И это пожалуй самое главное во всей этой ситуации, потому что Арджуна искренне в сердце своём задал себе вопрос: "Хочет этого Кришна или нет?" И получил однозначный ответ: " Кришна этого не хочет"  И только потому что у него появилась внутри это уверенность, что Кришна этого не хочет... Не смотря на то, что Сам Кришна перед ним стоит и говорит: -"Убей!", - он не убивает. 

И в этом, собственно, секрет дхармы, потому что дхарму нельзя применять слепо.  Эта история, с которой начинается Шримад Бхагаватам показывает самый фундаментальный принцип того, каким образом нужно применять дхарму.  Человек не может и не должен никогда применять дхарму слепо. В этом мире, пожалуй, больше всего зла было сделано в результате того, что люди дхарму  применяли слепо, религию применяли слепо. Слепота людей, которые применял религию слепо не задумываясь над тем, что стоит за этим, приводит к самым большим бедам и самому большому злу. 

В наше время сколько людей прикрываясь религией, убивают других, уничтожают других, сеют зло и проливают кровь. И в этом суть. Дхарму нельзя применять слепо. С другой стороны это очень опасное утверждение, потому что если мы сейчас с вами зафиксируем то, что дхарма является чем-то, что я могу интерпретировать сам как мне хочется: "Закон что дышло, куда повернёшь, туда и вышло". Если мы сейчас утвердим этот принцип, то тогда - "Закон что дышло, куда повернёшь, туда и вышло". 

С одной стороны, полная неразбериха.  С одной стороны есть дхарма и дхарме я должен следовать при любых обстоятельствах. Правильно? С другой стороны, дхарму нельзя применять слепо.  Как я должен применять дхарму? Кришна здесь, в этой истории хочет показать до какого совершенства Арджуна овладел дхармой. Он хочет его прославить - посмотрите на него! Он не смотря на всю эмоциональную напряжённость этой ситуации, несмотря на то, что тут простительно  было если бы даже он потерял голову. Ну что с него взять? 

*Из зала:* - В состоянии аффекта.  

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* - Ну да, правильно, в состоянии аффекта убил бедного Ашваттхаму. Ни у кого бы не повернулся язык чтоб его упрекнуть. Но Кришна хочет прославить своего преданного. Он говорит, что преданный не теряет голову даже в этих ситуациях, что преданнаный в конце-концов знает, что на самом деле стоит за дхармой. На самом деле принцип, которым мы должны руководствоваться прежде всего, когда речь идёт о том, каким образом применять дхарму в нашей жизни - это простой принцип.

Мы должны знать намерения. Здесь говорит Кришна. Слова Кришны являются дхармой? Являются, правильно? Сам Кришна говорит - он Бог и всё то, что исходит от Него это уже дхарма.  

_дхармам ту сакшад бхагават-пранитам_  

Дхарма - это то, что исходит непосредственно от Самомого Бога. Кришна говорит: - Убей! 

Арджуна говорит: - Нет, не убью.

Потому что он знает, что на сердце у Кришны и он с честью выходит из этого в высшей степени трудного испытания. И мы можем видеть, что Кришна подвергает своих преданных испытаниям. Через несколько стихов будет сказано: _парикшитам дхармам_ - что Он сейчас проходит эту парикшу. _Парикша_ значит экзамен. Кришна преподал Арджуне теорию, Он рассказал ему всю Бхагавад-гиту и сейчас у него экзамен, который Арджуна либо сдаст, либо не сдаст  

Сейчас Кришна проверяет - понял он что-то или не понял. Что это значит: сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа мам экам шаранам враджа? Как нужно применять этот принцип на практике? И, в сущности, то же самое ожидает всех нас. Мы можем видеть, что на протяжении всего Шримад Бхагаватам Кришна не раз подвергает преданных испытаниям. 

В этом отличие Кришны от Шивы, Дурги или Ганеша. Нигде, ни в одном писании не сказано что Шива проверяет своего преданного. Нет, он не проверяет. Просит что-то? Дадим и пусть делает всё что хочет. Поэтому люди не торопятся становиться преданными Кришны. Они знают - я стану преданным и потом Он меня испытывать будет...

Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.7.35 19 апреля 2007 | Юрлово |

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Мадана Мохан мне вчера рассказал историю. Он на форуме Кураева всё время спорит, отстаивает. И у них сейчас очень горячая тема была поднята "Спасаются ли некрещеные младенцы, которые умирают?" Одни говорят: - Не спасаются, ибо как они могут спастись если не покрестились?
А другие говорят: - Спасаются. Теперь, и то и другое предположение совершенно нелепое, потому что чтобы спастись нужно обязательно покреститься,то это полный абсурд. Если же они спасаются даже непокрещенные, то тогда гинекологи, которые делают аборты, совершают самые великие благодеяния, потому что они невинных, неуспевших согрешить младенцев сразу же отправляют к Богу. И Мадана Мохан говорит: - Что же вы ребята делаете - у вас же абсурд какой-то. Ему человек написал: "Я понимаю, что единственная философия, которая всё на свои места ставит - ваша, но всё равно я тут.

Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.8.12 с 1:03:12 04 января 2006, Москва

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Основа терпения - понимание того, что я не тело. Основа смирения - во всём виноват Бог, а Его винить - грех, ибо Он всё делает ради нашего блага
*
Чайтанья Махапрабху в своей Шикшаштаке, в восьми стихах вместил всю суть своих наставлений.  

_тринад апи суничена тарор апи сахишнуна аманина манадена киртанийах сада харих_ 

Я попытаюсь дать небольшую интерпретацию. Смирение приходит к человеку, когда он перестаёт отождествлять себя со своим телом. Так как мы отождествляем себя со своим телом и с тем, что связано с этим телом, с нашими достижениями, с нашими богатствами, ещё чем-то, то мы становимся гордыми. Природа гордыни именно в том, что я достиг чего-то, я - то, я - сё, я - пятое, я - десятое. 

Ещё в большей степени терпение приходит к человеку когда он перестаёт отождествлять себя со своим умом. Терпение это особенное качество и в чём, собственно, суть терпения или терпимости? Что лежит в основе этого качество терпения? Если в основе смирения лежит понимание того, что я маленькая крошечная вечная душа, связанная с Богом вечными отношениями, то что лежит в основе терпения или терпимости? Что позволяет человеку быть терпимым и выносить всё что угодно, любые испытания?  

Ответ от паломников: - Вера, что я не есть это тело.  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - А ещё что? Всё-таки Какое философское понимание даст нам безграничный запас терпения? Что-то происходит не так, что-то плохо, какие-то страдания я выношу...  

Паломники: - Всё пройдёт. Я под защитой.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Это уже ближе. Эти две вещи практически формулирует это философское понимание. Это то, что всё здесь происходит по воле Бога. Эти качества являются проявлением глубинного философского понимания или глубинной реализацией нашей истинной природы. И их невозможно имитировать, им невозможно подражать. Можно изображать из себя смиренного, можно изображать из себя терпеливого, но до поры до времени.  

На самом деле, когда настоящее испытание придёт всё напускное смирение также как и напускная терпимость куда-то пропадёт. Можно до какой-то степени ради почёта изображать из себя смиренного, изображать из себя терпеливого, но настоящее испытание этих качеств очень ясно может проявить нам насколько мы на самом деле понимаем то, что я душа. И в основе терпения лежит понимание того, что всё происходит по воле Бога. Что в конце концов виноват не он, не она, не ещё кто-то, не правительство, не погода. Что виноват... 

Причиной всех причин является кто? Бог, а Его винить нельзя, не положено, грех, неправильно, потому что Он, помимо того, что Всемогущий, Он также и Всемилостивый и всё то, что Он делает, делает ради блага. И если у меня есть это глубинное понимание, глубоко-глубоко в сердце, то я буду терпеливым. Потому что на всё, что случится со мной, что я буду говорить?

Паломники: - На всё воля Божья

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Что не делается всё к лучшему. Я просто буду улыбаться и говорить: -  Вот, вот оно! Но это возможно, опять же, ещё раз, только тогда когда я действительно до конца понял, что я душа и слуга Бога и то, что Бог всемогущ 

Данда-бханга. Лекция 2 20 марта 2005, Джаганнатха Пури, с 1:03:27

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Как кто-то остроумно сравнил материальную жизнь с пребыванием в интернете - никакого смысла в этом нет, а уходить не хочется.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита Мадхья-лила 20.119, 5 октября 2021, Барановка

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Вопрос:* - Можно встретить людей, которые считают, что разум это способность заниматься какими-то точными науками, что-то изучать: прикладные искусства... Как объяснить, что не в этом разум? 

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* - В Одессе есть такая поговорка: - Если ты такой умный, то почему ты такой бедный? мы можем эту поговорку переделать на наш, на кришнаитский лад: - Если ты такой умный, то почему ты такой несчастный? Если люди сводят разум к способности заниматься точными науками или каким-то ещё вещам, то к сожалению оно всё не сходится по очень простой причине - по той причине, что сама по себе способность заниматься точными науками ещё не делает человека счастливым и не избавляет его от многих проблем, в частности от проблемы жадности или неудовлетворённости, которая гонит человека. 

Я относился к категории людей, которые привычки принимали за разум: способность оперировать абстрактными терминами или заниматься естественными науками. И я был, так сказать, в этой цитадели где разумные люди собираются и кучкуются. Академия Наук называется. Александр Сергеевич Пушкин хорошо в своё время сказал про Академию Наук: 

В Академии Наук 
Заседает князь Дундук

Это утверждение остаётся справедливым по сю пору - там очень много Дундуков. Они может быть и умные, но у них нет разума. У этих людей есть ум или способность логически оперировать терминами, но нет дальновидности, простоты и я много всего навидался там. Далеко не всегда это делает человека счастливым. И как правило люди не понимают элементарной вещи, не понимают что такое счастье, где его искать. 

Отсутствие у них разума доходит до такой степени, что они просто не знают что такое счастье, не понимают что счастье это чистое сердце, что счастье это определенное отношение к миру. и уж если на то пошло, если эти люди считают, что наука... Об этом, кстати, Нострадамус говорил - наука будет плодить безбожников и будет религией века Кали. Чтобы возразить или доказать, что нету разума у этих людей, то можно спросить: - А кто, собственно, ведёт весь мир к катастрофе? Экологической... 

Кто разжигает в людях жажду чувственных наслаждений под маркой науки? Что делают учёные, к чему всё это ведет? Они сами не знают. Кто изобрёл атомное оружие? Вот он - разум. Люди, которые изобретали атомное оружие были разумными? Может человек по-настоящему разумный изобретать оружие массового уничтожения? А эти люди наверняка знали точные науки. Без этого это не изобретёшь.
Не говоря уже о других вещах, которые приводят к разрушению.

Кто изобрёл интернет? Мы недавно с Мадана Моханом обсуждали интернет. Мы говорили, что брахманы когда в туалет заходят шнур на ухо наматывают. Когда заходишь в интернет тоже нужно наматывать, но это не поможет. Если в туалете это ещё поможет - шнур не осквернится, то в интернете наматывай-не наматывай - куда ни наматай всё осквернится. И разница между интернетом и туалетом заключается в том, что из туалета человек хочет поскорее выйти, а в интернете он хочет подольше находиться. Последнее изобретение Кали-юги - то, с помощью чего последняя нога религии - правдивость будет уничтожена полностью. Это вот так называемый разум.

Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.4.17-18 31 января 2006 | Киев |

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> И Арджуна не убивает. Почему? Потому что он знает - Кришна не хочет, чтоб он его убивал. На самом деле Арджуна находится в очень сложном состоянии. Отлично Кришна подвергает его испытанию, причем которое не дай Бог никому из нас когда-любо получить на свою долю. Представьте себе масштаб этого испытания. Арджуна уверен внутри, что Кришна не хочет, чтобы он убивал Ашваттхаму. Потому что несколько стихов спустя, когда глава это завершится, когда Арджуна найдёт правильное решение, то будет сказано, что Кришна очень доволен им.


Можно и так понять, что Кришну любой итог устроит, что бы Арджуна ни сделал в этой ситуации с Ашваттхамой. И это объясняет то, что говорится "И травинка не шелохнется без воли Бога". Что бы человек ни сделал, происходит по воле Бога. Если бы убил Арджуна Аваттхаму, вряд ли Кришна отвернулся от него или осыпал упреками...

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Цель всего, что мы делаем не в том, чтобы получить какое-то место в йерархии нашей организации, не в том, чтобы из бхакты превратиться в какого-нибудь парамахамсу с титулами соответствующими, не в том, чтобы шнур надеть на себя или данду получить, а в том, чтобы поменять свое сознание, в том, чтобы с материального, искаженного, оскверненного сознания обрести чистое и ясное сознание, в котором мы будем любить Кришну и видеть весь мир связанным с Ним, видеть как каждая живая душа связана с Ним вечными узами любви. Когда это сознание будет у нас, тогда наша ягья достигнет успеха. Ради этого мы повторяем Святое Имя, санкиртана-ягья: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

И в предыдущем стихе он говорил, что по сути дела никто замысла Бога понять не может. Даже великие люди, говорит он, мухйанти кавайо ‘пи хи, даже великие люди введены в заблуждение. Сколько бы мы ни пытались понять, сколько бы мы ни ломали голову, как бы мы ни пытались действительно осознать, почему это происходит так, а не иначе, в конце концов нам остается только развести руками и сказать: “Он это хочет!” 

Другого ответа на это нет. Да, он говорит тут, что можно спрашивать. В предыдущем стихе он говорит, что люди ломают себе голову, почему это происходит так, а не иначе, но в конце концов надо понять, что я великий мудрец, я не понимаю почему это произошло. Я не смогу вам объяснить, почему эти несчастья случились с вами и никто не может понять это. Но что мы можем понять – идам даива-тантрам.

В предыдущем стихе Вишванатх Чакраварти Тхакур объясняя предыдущий стих, он говорит, что в сущности если мы примем, что все то, что случается с нами, происходит по воле Господа, то у этого может быть три причины:

1. Одна причина – Господь хочет доставить страдания Своим преданным.

2. Другая причина: Господь хочет доставить наслаждения и удовольствия Своим преданным.

3. И третья причина: Он хочет, чтобы наша жизнь была смесью того и другого.

Он говорит, что на самом деле ни одна из этих трех причин не работает. Господь не может хотеть доставить страдания своим преданным, правильно? Тогда бы Он не был бхакта-ватсалой, правильно? Господь не может хотеть доставить удовольствия Своим преданным, потому что материальные удовольствия – это вне сферы ведения Господа, это карма, Он не может быть причиной материальных удовольствий – чего ради? 

Ради чего Господу нужно изо всех сил стараться, чтобы Его преданные получили удовольствия, тоже нет никакого смысла в этом. Это не может быть смесью того и другого, потому что и то и другое мы уже отвергли, поэтому Он не может хотеть перемешать одно и другое. То есть, по идее, все то, что с нами происходит, может иметь три причины: Господь либо хочет нас порадовать, либо хочет нас огорчить, либо хочет иногда огорчить, иногда порадовать, но и то и другое не работает. 

Все равно остается вопрос “Почему?” И он говорит: “Никто не может этого понять. Почему? Никто не может понять по-настоящему замысел Господа, потому что даже Баларама и тот приходит в недоумение, когда Господь что-то делает.” Баларама – Его непосредственная экспансия. Шрила Прабхупада пишет в комментарии ко второму стиху, что первый, кто выходит из Господа – это Сам Баларама. Иногда Баларама смотрит на Кришну и спрашивает: “А что происходит? Почему все происходит таким образом, как происходит?” И Он не может понять это.

В “Махабхарате” рассказывается история про то, как Кришна захотел, чтобы Арджуна женился на Субхадре. И Кришна объяснил Арджуне как ему нужно жениться на Субхадре. Он сказал ему: “Если ты так придешь, никто не отдаст Субхадру тебе, потому что, во-первых, мы близкие родственники, это вопреки законам. Поэтому укради!” Кришна подмигнул Арджуне и сказал: “Укради!” Как укради? Оденься в одежды санньяси!” Кришна знал, что приближается Кали-йуга и что будет множество людей, которые будут одеваться в одежды санньяси, чтобы хорошую жену найти себе. 

“И укради!” И Арджуна сказал: “Если Ты хочешь, чтобы я оделся в одежды санньяси и таким образом ее украл, конечно!” И его принимали как садху, он пришел, одетый в одежды санньяси и Субхадра раздавала ему прасад. Санньяси при этом посматривал на нее горящим взглядом и она смотрела на него своим горящим взглядом. И они подмигнули друг другу и санньяси ей сказал: “В такое-то время, в таком-то месте тебя будет ждать колесница.” 

В назначенный срок Субхадра взошла на эту колесницу, Арджуна поехал из Двараки, а Баларама, во главе Йадавов, когда Он узнал об этом, Он подумал: “Арджуна нас оскорбил! Оскорбитель! Нужно его догнать и как следует его наказать, проучить!” Они погнались за ним и Арджуне нужно было отбиваться от всех Йадовов, поэтому он сказал: “Субхадра, ты правь колесницей, а я буду с твоими родственниками разбираться!” Субхадра взяла поводья этой колесницы и стала править, а Арджуна стал отбиваться. Никому из ее родственников не пришло в голову, что может и не стоит ее отбивать, потому что вобщем-то она сама колесницей правит и не очень хочет возвращаться назад. И Баларама какое-то время сражался до тех пор, пока не понял, что Кришны с нами нет. Он сказал: “Подождите немного, я пойду выясню, что хочет Мой младший брат.”

И Он пришел во дворец, увидел Кришну, лежащего на подушках и сказал: “Ты что делаешь? Почему Ты спишь? Ты разве не знаешь, что Арджуна нас оскорбил?” Он говорит: “Оскорбил? Чем он нас оскорбил?” “Он украл Нашу сестру!” “Замечательно, что может быть лучше? Где мы еще найдем такого замечательного мужа для нашей сестры?” Баларама послушал, посмотрел, почесал в голове и сказал: “Да, пожалуй Ты прав.”

Баларама не знает, почему это произошло и Бхишма здесь говорит: “Никто не может понять замысел Кришны и это одна несомненная вещь, которая должна быть очень ясно запечетлена в нашем уме: никто никогда не может понять почему все происходит так, как происходит. В Библии говорится: неисповедимы пути господни. Пути Господни поистине неисповедимы. 

И если бы Бхишма знал Библию, он бы наверняка процитировал этот стих (смех). Но он говорит о том же самом немножечко другими словами. Он говорит, что “Да, все ломают голову. Великие мудрецы задают себе этот вопрос ‘Почему? Почему происходит так, а не иначе?’” Мухйанти кавайо ‘пи хи, даже великие мудрецы ничего понять не могут.

И здесь, в 17-ом стихе, он подводит итог всему: если понять невозможно, то что нужно сделать? Хотя мы можем задавать вопрос, он не лишает нас права этот вопрос задавать, он говорит: “Да, право задаваться этим вопросом, думать, размышлять есть, но в конечном счете тасмад идам даива-тантрам, в конце концов мы должны просто понять идам даива-тантрам, это воля Бога. 

Вйавасйа бхаратаршабха: и поэтому, о лучший из Бхарат, вйавасйа значит, что я утверждаю со всей определенностью, что это воля Бога и поэтому что нужно сделать? Тасйа анувихитах. Что нужно сделать? Тасйа анувихитах. Ну да, мы знаем классический ответ: предаться. Тасйа анувихитах значит в конце концов ты должен следовать Ему. В конце концов, единственное, что ты можешь в этой ситуации сделать, это следовать Его воле или делать то, что Он хочет, чтобы ты делал и что в твоей ситуации нужно делать? Анатха натха пахи праджах прабхо, ты должен стать кем? Императором. 

Ты должен стать повелителем людей, которые остались без повелителя, потому что в конце концов Кришна сделал так, что у тебя нет другого выхода. Йудхиштхира не хотел этого делать. Йудхиштхира пребывал в состоянии кризиса, потому что он думал: “Как я сяду на трон, если я совершил такие грехи?” Он говорит: “У тебя другого выхода нет. В конце концов, ты поставлен в такие обстоятельства. Если ты хочешь понять, в чем воля Господа, просто оглядись вокруг и ты поймешь, что у тебя другого выхода в общем-то нет. Что особенно выбора нет. Тебе нужно просто принять то, что ты должен делать и в твоей ситуации это очень просто. Твои подданные остались без царя и ты должен стать царем.”

И это следующий стих, где Бхишма говорит самое главное, что он хочет сказать. И в ответ на это у Йудхиштхиры появляется вопрос: “Но может быть мне спросить у Кришны почему Он сделал то, что Он сделал? Может быть Он объяснит мне причину, чтобы я понял, почему это произошло. Почему Он не мог просто меня посадить царем? Почему Он не мог обойтись без этой кровавой битвы?” И в ответ на это Бхишма произносит 18-ый стих, где он говорит: еша ваи бхагаван сакшад, Он есть Сам Бхагаван; адйо нарайанах пуман мохайан майайа локам, да Он Сам Бхагаван и если у Него спросишь, что Он сделает с тобой? Если у него напрямик спросить? 

Мохайан майайа локам гудхаш чарати вришнишу, Он начнет тебя обманывать, Он никогда не скажет напрямик, потому что это одна из особенностей Кришны, с которой тоже нужно быть хорошо знакомы. Кришна, как Он Сам говорит: парокша вада мама прийах, Я люблю выражаться загадочным образом, парокша вада. Шридхар Свами объясняет этот стих из 11-ой песни “Шримад-Бхагаватам”, где говорится, что все мудрецы выражаются загадками, парадоксами, все мудрецы говорят что-то непонятно что. И Кришна подтверждает это, Он говорит, что Я такой же Сам. 

Почему мудрецы это делают, почему мудрецы никогда не скажут что-то напрямик. Как если пойдешь к мудрецу и спросишь у него: Что мне делать? Мудрец начнет говорить: “Аа-а-а-а…” Кришна говорит: “Я такой же. Они делают это, потому что парокша вада мама прийах, Мне тоже нравиться не говорить все напрямик. ” И Бхишма в следующем стихе говорит, что в сущности это не выход – спросить у Него, потому что когда у Него спросишь, Он скажет: “Ты свободен. Делай все, что хочешь!” Йат эччхаси тата куру. 

Арджуна у Него спросил: “Кришна, скажи мне определенно что делать.” И Кришна ему ответил, йат эччхаси тата куру, что хочешь, то и делай! Это был Его определенный ответ. Арджуна говорит: “Что ты хочешь, скажи мне!” Брухи тан ме, нишчайам, я хочу знать определенно, со всей … а Кришна говорит, йат эччхаси тата куру, ты свободен.

И в сущности в этих стихах объясняется, что человек должен попытаться понять волю Бога, волю Кришны и попытка понять эту волю в нашем с вами конкретном случае означает задавать вопросы “Почему это произошло?”, пытаться своим ограниченным умом понять какой замысел за этим стоял и каковы причины этого. При этом одновременно понимать, что до конца все равно мы не поймем. Все равно нам не ясно будет почему произошло так, а не иначе. 

Весь замысел Господа, всю глубину Его замысла понять будет невозможно. Но что мы должны делать? Мы должны принять ту ситуацию, в которую мы поставлены. Мы должны приветствовать эту ситуацию, сказать: “Если Ты хочешь от меня этого, я буду это делать.” В сущности, Кришна хочет увидеть каким образом мы действуем в той или иной ситуации, потому что из наших поступков или от степени нашего принятия или подчинения этой ситуации, в которой заключена воля Кришны, можно вывести то, насколько мы по-настоящему преданные, то, насколько у нас есть любовь.

И в следующем стихе Бхишмадева будет объяснять это еще глубже, когда он будет говорить, что есть редкие души – он назовет трех, Нарада, Капила и Господь Шива – они могут до какой-то степени разгадать замысел Господа. Но суть-то в том, и Бхишмадева будет объяснять это дальше, что мы должны принять этот замысел Господа, принять волю Господа в нашей жизни, действовать в соответствии с Его волей даже если нам кажется, что это мука. 

Очень важный вывод из всех этих стихов, которые начинаются с того, что Бхишма оплакивает горькую судьбу Пандавов, заключается в том, что иногда Кришна посылает нам несчастья для того, чтобы доказать нам самим и всему миру силу нашей любви. Он посылает нам испытания или вынуждает нас делать чего-то, чего мы не хотим для того, чтобы все остальные и мы сами могли убедиться насколько мы любим Его. И по тому сколько страданий Кришна посылает преданному можно понять насколько преданный Его любит и насколько Кришна любит его. Это парадоксальное утверждение, хотя, опять же, Кришна непредсказуем и ничего нельзя о Кришне сказать определенным образом, но иногда мы видим, что если Он любит Своего преданного, Он Сам говорит об этом: „Если Я люблю кого-то, что Я с ним делаю? Забираю у него все.” 

И иногда мера любви Кришны измеряется по тому, что Кришна дает что-то человеку и Он дает ему много богатств, еще что-то, это может быть проявлением любви Кришны. Но иногда та же самая любовь Кришны проявляется прямо противоположным образом и Он берет и отбирает все у человека, немилосердно одну за другой вещи отбирает.

Одним из примеров этого является Драупади. Мы можем судить, что Кришна любил Драупади сильнее всех Пандавов больше всего. Почему? Потому что Он у нее больше всего отобрал. Он убил у нее пятерых детей. Война уже кончилась. Практически битва закончилась, Пандавы торжествовали победу, пять детей Драупади были живы. В самую последнюю ночь Кришна убил их. И при этом Драупади, мы знаем она великая преданная Кришны. 

Почему? Один из ответов на это, невысказанных ответов, заключается в том, что Кришна делает это, чтобы показать каким образом Его преданные реагируют на все эти ситуации. Несмотря на то, что с преданным случается что-то, он теряет все, он прославляет Кришну. Он приходит к Кришне и говорит: “Кришна, спасибо Тебе за это.” И бхакти в его сердце становится сильнее и глубже. На самом деле единственная причина, по которой Кришна делает то, что Он делает по отношению к своим преданным, и мы должны очень хорошо понимать это, заключается только в одном, – чтобы наслаждаться их преданностью или их любовью.

Кришна, будучи духовным полностью, Он не может наслаждаться материей. И преданные тоже не могут наслаждаться материей. Если человек осознал себя как духовную душу, трансцендентную по отношению к этой материи, он в принципе не может наслаждаться материей, единственное счастье или источник радости для преданного и для Кришны – это бхакти, которая духовна по самой своей природе. И когда мы задаем вопрос “Почему с преданными случается что-то, то, что с ними случается?” и не можем найти ответа, то самый общий ответ такой, что Кришна устраивает все эти ситуации, чтобы их бхакти становилась еще сильнее. И по мере того как их бхакти становится сильнее и глубже, Сам преданный испытывает все большее и большее блаженство и Бхагаван, который находится в их сердце, тоже испытывает все большее и большее блаженство.

И это конечный вывод или вада, окончательный вывод из того, что говорит здесь Бхишмадев. Бхишмадева говорит, что “Да, Йудхиштхира, единственное, что тебе нужно сделать – это принять то, что Кришна послал тебе.” Как принять? Принять, понимая, что Кришна это делает из любви к тебе. И ответной реакцией в твоем сердце должно быть то же самое чувство, ты должен не просто это принять, а принять с огромной благодарностью внутренней. Ты должен сказать: “Да, я принимаю это, потому что Ты мой повелитель и всегда им останешься, а я Твой слуга.” Если все в конце концов зависит от воли Кришны, если Кришна наш повелитель – я Его слуга, что мне еще остается делать, я просто должен принять это и принять с огромной и глубочайшей благодарностью, понимая, что таким образом проявляется любовь Кришны ко мне.

Я не знаю… как Рупа Госвами говорит в “Бхакти-расамрите-синдху”, что любовь ходит как змея. Змея не может ходить прямо по определению. Кто-нибудь видел, чтобы змея ползла прямо? Нет, змея ползет вот так. И Рупа Госвами говорит, что любовь, она тоже так ходит, любовь никогда не ходит прямо. Любовь никогда невозможно понять правильно до конца. Но что мы можем понять в любви, что всегда есть некое взаимодействие. Иногда мы знаем, Кришна ссорится со Своими возлюбленными или со Своей возлюбленной и Шримати Радхарани сердиться на Него, ругает Его. 

Что это такое? Это Ее любовь и это Его любовь. И когда мы видим как Кришна посылает что-то нам и когда Он посылает нам это, нам кажется, что это очень суровое испытание или что это страдания, которые пришли к нам прислал. Но на самом деле это Его любовь. Когда что-то произошло с нами… Если что-то произошло с нами, это необязательно любовь Кришны, это может быть просто наша карма, даже скорее всего. В большинстве случаев более верный ответ, это наша карма. Но когда что-то происходит с чистым преданным, если мы посмотрим на жизнь чистых преданных, то мы можем увидеть, что их жизнь далеко не всегда усыпана розами.

Кришна мог бы взять и сделать путь Шрилы Прабхупады гораздо более легким. Нет, он вел Шрилу Прабхупаду тем путем, каким Он вел. Для чего? Чтобы в конце концов прославить его и чтобы дать нам возможность думать над этим и усиливать свою бхакти. Шрила Прабхупада в 70 лет взошел на корабль, с чемоданом одним маленьким и двумя или тремя ящиками книг, которые были с ним. И когда он ехал, чтобы исполнить миссию Кришны, что с ним случилось? Инфаркт, причем не один раз – три страшных сердечных приступа посередине море, когда никто не мог помочь. И при этом, когда этот приступ случился с Шрилой Прабхупадой, он увидел Кришну: Кришна на огромной лодке плыл вместе со всеми Своими воплощениями и Кришна Сам туда шел и массировал ему сердце.

Теперь, казалось бы, можно было все гораздо проще сделать. Можно было бы обойтись без всех этих драматических эффектов. Но Кришна делает все это для того, чтобы сделать нашу любовь глубже. Кришна устраивает нашу жизнь или кому-то Он посылает какие-то простые испытания, какие-то дурацкие испытания и преданные преодолевает их и Кришна гордится им: “Посмотрите, такой дурак, но преодолел-таки!” (смех) Но если человек является великим преданным, то он может вполне ожидать от Кришны то, что Он будет посылать ему сложные испытания. И одновременно с этим Кришна будет давать ему силы, чтобы преодолеть эти препятствия. 

Одновременно с этим Кришна будет рядом, одновременно с этим Кришна будет переживать. И в этом смысл лилы, которую устраивает Кришна; в этом, собственно, смысл самого слова лила. Лила по определению непредсказуема. Кришна непредсказуем, никто не знает, что Он сделает в следующий момент, никто не может до конца этого понять. Единственное, что нам нужно сделать – это проникнуться бхакти или преданностью к Кришне и как говорит в этом 17-ом стихе Бхишмадев, тасйа анувихитах – единственное, что тебе нужно сделать – это принять то, что Кришна послал тебе. Принять с огромной благодарностью и, приняв это с благодарностью, понять, что Кришна заботится о тебе, Кришна – твой Господь, Он ведет тебя по жизни.

И поэтому он в следующем стихе говорит: еша нарайанах сакшад, Он Сам Бог. И хотя Он Сам Бог, Он ходит между нами в скрытом виде и Он привел тебя ко мне. Ты спросил у Него: “Почему Ты это сделал? Что мне нужно делать?” Он сказал: “А-а-а-а, пойдем у Бхишмы просим, он лучше знает.” Он привел тебя ко мне, Он не хочет простых решений, Он хочет, чтобы ты сам думал, Он хочет, чтобы ты сам понимал и Он хочет, чтобы ты сам до конца, внутри пришел к этому выводу: “Я должен принять Его волю и если я приму Его волю, это будет самым лучшим для меня, потому что это то, чего Он хочет.’

Если взять того же самого Арджуну и если взять “Бхагавад-гиту”, Арджуна спросил Кришну: “Скажи мне определенно” и Кришна начал ему определенно говорить. Кришна сказал: ‘”Вот, есть бхакти-йога, есть аштанга-йога, есть карма-йога, есть санньяса, можешь санньясу принять, тоже хорошо.” Арджуна у Него спрашивает: “Скажи мне, пожалуйста, кому лучше поклоняться, проявленной, непроявленной форме?” А Кришна говорит: “Проявленной лучше поклоняться, но те, которые непроявленному поклоняются, тоже ко Мне приходят.” Кришна хочет, чтобы мы думали сами. Он хочет, чтобы мы думали сами, и одновременно с этим Он хочет, чтобы мы приняли.

И поэтому Шрила Прабхупада начинает комментарий ко второму стиху, который мы прочитали сегодня с вами с того, что да, в конце концов мы должны принять. Но это принятие не является догматичным или слепым принятием. Да, мы должны принять авторитет Кришны, Кришна – высший авторитет, но принимать это нужно особым образом, принимать это нужно размышляя над тем, что Кришна хочет от нас, пытаясь понять. И примером этого, мы помним, был заключительный эпизод 7-ой главы, где Кришна прославил Арджуну, где Кришна тоже пытался ввести в заблуждение Арджуну, где Кришна говорит: “Убей его, убей его!” и когда Арджуна не убил его, Кришна был очень доволен и сказал: ‘Да, ты понял, что Я имел в виду. Ты понял, что Я имел в виду, когда говорил ‘Убей его!’”

И смысл всех этих утверждений для нас заключается в том, что мы ни в коем случае не должны, еще раз, реагировать механически на все события нашей жизни. У нас всегда есть готовый ответ на любую ситуацию нашей жизни. Если кто-то говорит, что я дурак, то нужно сказать что? ‘Сам дурак, от такого слышу’. На любую ситуацию у нас есть механический ответ. Кришна не хочет механических ответов. Кришна хочет, чтобы мы принимали все ситуации нашей жизни с благодарностью, пытаясь понять зачем и почему, но принимали их и, принимая их, углубляли свою преданность или любовь. 

В этом, собственно, смысл этого раздела из 9-ой главы первой песни “Шримад-Бхагаватам”, где Бхишмадева объясняет Йудхиштхире и Пандавам почему с ними случилось то, что случилось. Он говорит: “Никто понять этого не может, хотя великие мудрецы задумываются над этим. Прими это, но принимая это, пойми, что, опять же, принятие твое не должно быть механическим, потому что иногда Кришна вводит нас в заблуждение. Кришна ждет, чтобы мы очень глубоко попытались понять Его настоящую волю или Его настоящий замысел. И хотя до конца мы понять не можем, сама по себе наша попытка понять Его замысел будет проявлением нашей бхакти или нашей преданности.

Вот мое небольшое объяснение. Я следовал в основном в своем объяснении за комментариями Вишванатхи Чакраварти Тхакура к этим стихам и мне хотелось сказать несколько слов, касающихся этого.

Юрлово (18.7.2007) Шримад-Бхагаватам, 1.9.17-18 Диск 92, л. 6

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Вопрос:* Преданным еще можно объяснить, что в отношениях с Кришной такие происходят события; а когда другие люди, родственники например, говорят: “Почему вот такое с вами происходит?” То есть как объяснять все-таки людям, которые не понимают отношений между преданными и Кришной?
*
Ответ:* Очевидный ответ, который Бхишмадева здесь отвергает, но который люди могут принять, потому что в нем есть какая-то логика – что это результат кармы. И в случае преданного воля Кришны в его жизни проявляется ровно настолько, насколько он действительно предался. До той степени, до какой мы не предались, наша карма по-прежнему продолжает действовать в нашей жизни. Поэтому в случае каких-то ситуаций в нашей жизни, мы можем не лукавя объяснять другим, что это результат моей кармы.

Более того, Брахма, творец этой вселенной, когда он объясняет каким образом думает преданный, столкнувшийся с ситуациями в своей жизни, он говорит: _тат те ‘нукампам сусамикшамано бхунджана эватма-критам випакам_… Он говорит, атма критам випакам, почему все то, что происходит со мной, происходит? Это атма критам – я сам сделал это и это випак, випак значит следствие или какое-то послевкусие, вкус моих собственных поступков. Я сейчас по сути дела вкушаю результаты того, что я сам сделал. Это то, каким образом преданный делает. Хотя мы знаем и Сам Кришна говорит, что для преданного, который полностью предался карма перестает действовать. Но во-первых, кто из нас полностью предался? И это то, что мы вполне можем объяснить любому другому человеку.

Здесь Бхишмадева говорит о гораздо более тонких аспектах, об аспектах взаимодействия между чистым преданным и Кришной. И Шрила Прабхупада объясняет это на очень хорошем примере в комментарии к первому стиху, который мы прочитали сегодня, где он говорит, что почему с преданным происходит то, что происходит? 

Потому что Кришна хочет научить с помощью Своего преданного весь мир, подобно тому как свекровь пытается научить свою невестку не прямо, потому что она знает: если я прямо скажу, невестка обидится на меня, невестка подумает что я к ней несправедлива, поэтому она при невестке ругает свою дочь, хотя дочка может быть ни в чем не виновата. Но она при невестке ругает свою дочь в том, что делала невестка. Мудрая свекровь делает таким образом, она берет свою дочь, про которую она знает: она на меня не обидится, она знает, что я желаю только добра. И я начинаю ее наказывать или ее ругать, чтобы другие извлекли из этого урок. И здесь Бхишмадева говорит в том числе об этом, это еще одно измерение всего того, что происходит с нами. Когда что-то происходит с преданным, Кришна, уча Своего преданного, учит весь мир.

Как в Библии есть знаменитая история про Иова. Про то, как Бог решил доказать, что у преданного даже если все отнять, даже если всего его лишить, он все равно не откажется от Бога и не откажется от своей преданности к Богу. И чтобы научить весь мир этому, как нужно себя вести в каких-то ситуациях, Он устроил ему это, хотя сам он был безгрешен, тот же самый узор, тот же самый сюжет есть. 

Так что в зависимости от того, насколько разумны наши родственники, мы можем им по-разному им объяснять то, что с нами происходит. Надо, чтобы они поняли: все, что случается с нами, все к лучшему. Все, что ни делается все к лучшему. И это очень ясно можно понять, если оглядываться назад и видеть все то, что с нами происходит. С нами много разных вещей происходило в жизни, но можно видеть, что без каких-то сложностей, которые мы преодолели, мы бы не обрели какого-то успеха, который приходил к нам потом, после этого.

Юрлово (18.07.2007) Шримад-Бхагаватам, 1.9.17-18 Диск 92, л. 6

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Вопрос:* Ведя жизнь грихастхи приходится работать с различными людьми. Как работать с людьми которые лгут? Приходится и самому не всегда говорить правду. По-другому не получается. Что делать с этим?

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* В Бхагавад-гите Шрила Прабхупада даёт очень хорошее определение правдивости - сатьям. Он  говорит что прежде всего чтобы говорить правду нужно её сначала знать. Потому что как правило то, что люди считают правдой, на самом деле в высшем смысле этого слова правдой не является. 

Говорить правду значит знать Абсолютную Истину и говорить об Абсолютной Истине. Потому что даже когда человек говорит о каких-то относительных истинах, относительная  истина по определению не является правдой в высшем смысле этого слова, потому что она сегодня истина - завтра не истина.

Для того, чтобы говорить правду, человек должен знать истину, которая изложена в Священных Писаниях и говорить об этом.
Если я буду говорить об этом, то я тогда могу считать себя правдивым. Под правдивостью не подразумевается какая-то мирская правдивость. Естественно в мирском отношении мы тоже должны стараться быть правдивыми насколько это возможно, но по правдивостью подразумевается то, насколько в нашей речи присутствует Абсолютная Истина, насколько мы говорим о том, что мы узнали из Священных Писаниях.

Если мы не говорим, то мы лгуны даже если мы с мирской точки зрения говорим правду, только правду и ничего кроме правды. Потому что эта правда есть ложь по большому счёту. Но если мы говорим что-то что является вечной истиной: то, что есть Бог; то, что есть душа и то, что душа всегда связана с Богом вечными отношениями. Вот она истина, всё остальное - ложь.

Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.4.17-18 31 января 2006 | Киев |

----------


## Prema

> *Вопрос:* Ведя жизнь грихастхи приходится работать с различными людьми. Как работать с людьми которые лгут? Приходится и самому не всегда говорить правду. По-другому не получается. Что делать с этим?


Ответ один. Любая ложь - обман других с целью выгоды или наживы будет наказана. И это ни чем не оправдать и не важно грихастха это или материалист. Грихастха будет наказан еще больше, потому что он верит в Бога и знает что лгать - причинять страдания другим ради личной выгоды нельзя. Это еще хуже чем есть мясо - убивать животных. Единственный выход - не работать с такими людьми. 




> Вот она истина, всё остальное - ложь.


Под обманом подразумевают

1. ложь,
2. ханжество,
3. притворство
4. пристрастность.

Лгать недопустимо, а ложь под присягой является еще более тяжким грехом. Поэтому ни при каких обстоятельствах нельзя говорить неправду. Обманщик утрачивает доверие окружающих и заслуживает всеобщего презрения.

Ханжество также является серьезным пороком. Того, кто носит атрибуты набожного человека (тилак, малу, священный шнур, одежду красного или белого цвета), но в сердце не предан Богу, называют ханжой. А человек, который вводит в заблуждение других, скрывая свои истинные намерения, является притворщиком. Притворщики всегда возбуждают к себе ненависть окружающих.

Быть пристрастным — значит из меркантильных соображений поддерживать тех, кто поступает несправедливо. Пристрастности необходимо избегать.

Бхактивинода Тхакур Шри Чайтанья Шикшамрита


Так что обман есть обман и его не оправдать никакой верой в Бога. Среди верующих тоже хватает обманщиков. А любой обманщик будет наказан. Вот и всё. Не нужно ничего выдумывать, чтобы себя оправдать - это не поможет.

----------


## Prema

> Как работать с людьми которые лгут? Приходится и самому не всегда говорить правду. По-другому не получается. Что делать с этим?


Я вам расскажу историю про одного моего знакомого. Он работал продавцом в небольшом магазинчике. И так как он был честным и верующим человеком, то он старался всегда быть правдивым. Он старался всегда советовать качественный товар и честно говорить о некачественном. Владельцу магазина сначала это не нравилось. Но это нравилось покупателям, они ходили в этот магазин потому что верили продавцу, они знали, что он не обманет, а всегда скажет правду какой бы она не была. И это приносило хорошую прибыль магазину. В конце концов даже владелец магазина это понял и стал закупать больше более качественного товара. Вот как поступают настоящие вайшнавы. Они не плачут и не жалуются, что жизнь такая, поэтому приходиться обманывать. Они не поступаются своими принципами. Они меняют мир и людей вокруг себя в лучшую сторону. И поэтому их уважают, ими восхищаются и с них берут пример.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

...говорится, что спать нужно на боку, причем не просто на боку, а на правом боку. Материалисты спят на левом боку, духовные люди должны спать на правом боку, слабо больные люди спят на спине, а сильно больные люди спят на животе. Но это привычка, на самом деле это ерунда, это мелочи, не обращайте на это внимания, я просто на всякий случай вам это сказал.

Семинар «Практические и научные основы сознания Кришны», Москва, 2007. (Диск 92, л. 7)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Третья цель: «Пропагандировать, – как он здесь говорит, – To propagate the sense of Godhead». То есть тогда у него не было еще этой фразы – «сознание Бога» или «сознание Кришны». И он тут говорит «sense», то есть «чувство», «чувство Бога», «ощущение Бога».  «Пропагандировать ощущение Бога».

И дальше он определяет, кто такой Бог: «Который является единым, Он – Абсолют, Он – источник всех богатств, всей силы, всей славы, всей красоты, всего знания и всего безразличия, – как говорится здесь, – самоотречения». Да, over difference. «Который является Творцом всего видимого и невидимого в проявленном мире и за пределами проявленного мира, и поэтому является Изначальным Защитником и Наслаждающимся всего.

И пропагандировать это нужно повсюду, во всем человеческом обществе».  Опять, он ставит бесконечно широкую цель: “Повсюду пропагандировать то что есть Бог, от которого все исходит”. И он сознательно тут очень, очень не сектантски все это формулирует. Есть единый Абсолют, от Него все исходит, давайте о Нем будем говорить!  То есть, еще раз, он подчеркивает везде это единство и некие единые принципы, «склеивающие», соединяющие нас. 

***
Шестая цель, f, тоже очень любопытная. Жалко Дворкин о ней не знает!  :smilies:  «Вложить и развить в уме индивидуальной души Всепривлекающую Личность Бога». Ни больше, ни меньше. Вложить Бога туда и развить Его там, чтобы Бог полностью расцвел в уме индивидуальной души… И вот эта цель уже очень специфическая, очень конкретная, тут он, собственно, начинает Гаудия-вайшнавизм.

Цели ИСККОН и цели «Лиги преданных». Москва (05.07.2009) Собрание Лидеров Диск 120, л. 8

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

– Вопрос о правилах и взаимоотношениях. С одной стороны, как вайшнавы, мы следуем вайшнавскому этикету. С другой стороны, как члены организации, мы должны следовать правилам организации. Известно, что законы ИСККОН существуют и в редакции 1997 года написано, что хотя  некоторые положения не совершенны - это закон. Но мы сталкиваемся с тем, что о наличии этого документа многие преданные даже не знают. Разрешите, пожалуйста, наши сомнения по поводу этого документа, надо его изучать? Надо об этом знать? И что, вообще, происходит?

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами*:– Хороший вопрос: «Что происходит?» Иногда я тоже задаю его себе. У нас общество, в котором… В любом обществе есть две силы: закон и любовь. И эти две силы, они часто входят в противоречие друг с другом. Потому что любовь выше закона. Любовь или милость, милосердие и справедливость.

Так, все знают, что милосердие выше справедливости. Справедливость – это закон, это четкость, это ясность. А милость, или милосердие, или любовь – это никакой четкости, никакой ясности. Вот он только что обзывался на Кришну, ругался, и вдруг все видят, что он в духовный мир пошел. Какие тут законы? Никаких законов тут нет! И никакой логики тоже нет. Вернее тут своя логика – логика любви.

И у нас какие проблемы? Наши проблемы заключаются в следующем, – в том, что эти две силы, или эти два принципа – любовь и закон сталкиваются постоянно друг с другом и мы, к сожалению, не понимаем, что настоящую любовь можно обрести только на основании твердого закона.

И пытаемся перескочить через закон и начинаем строить свое общение в Обществе на принципах просто милосердия, любви, зачастую неправильно понятых, ложно истолкованных или еще как-то. И поэтому получается некое хаотическое общество, в котором нет ни законов, и нет настоящей любви.

Правильное общество основано на том, что есть очень строгие и твердые законы, и эти законы становятся фундаментом для того, чтобы люди развивали настоящую любовь.

Если есть только законы, то ничего хорошего тоже нет. И если законов нет, то начинает царить беззаконие, и, в конце концов, людям очень трудно тоже понять любовь. Поэтому, по идее, мы должны изучать законы, и знать, по каким законам устроено наше общество, жить на основании этих законов.

И эти законы помогут нам развить любовь. Что такое законы, законы вайшнавского общества, или этикета вайшнавского? – Это, по сути дела, те законы, по которым живет человек, у которого уже есть любовь. Но он просто об этом не знает, он по ним живет. Они уже в сердце у него написаны. Когда этих законов нет в нашем сердце, нам нужны законы извне.

И в других обществах очень строгие законы действуют. Например, у мормонов, там если человек развелся, то он не может быть членом общества. Потому что они понимают, что своим разводом я наношу урон другим, я показываю дурной пример. И так как они ценят пребывание в обществе, они очень строго следуют этим законам.

У нас, к сожалению, этого нет, и поэтому все делают все, что хотят, а потом обижаются и требуют милосердия, любви, еще чего-то…

Поэтому, если хотите знать мое мнение, нужны строгие законы. Люди должны им следовать. И любая община организованная – это община, у которой есть законы, и люди все знают законы

Но как их вводить? Я могу сказать как. Все начинается сверху. Люди, которые управляют обществом, они должны сами начать им следовать очень строго. И когда они поняли, что они могут этому следовать, они могут всем остальным сказать: «Вот законы по которым мы живем, это правильные законы, это законы высшего мира и высших принципов, и если вы будете жить, это, в конце концов, принесет благо всем». Так что, если сверху это делать, и делать это именно таким образом, то тогда все будет правильно, но надо потихонечку вводить.

*Уточняющий вопрос*: - В системе образования ИСККОН, как известно, отсутствует упоминание в законе ИСККОН, какие положения необходимы кандидату на инициацию знать. Почему это происходит, по-вашему?

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами*:– Я не знаю. Но, может быть, это упущение именно из-за несовершенства законов и не из-за тотального не следования этим законам.

Но я могу сказать, что происходит сейчас на уровне Джи-Би-Си. Сейчас на уровне Джи-Би-Си группа очень хороших преданных пытается сформировать Конституцию, то есть некий основной закон, из которого все остальные законы будут вытекать, и который будет таким фундаментальным началом, где будут сформулированы самые фундаментальные положения, каким законам должен следовать человек, чтобы считать себя частью ИСККОН, и частью этого общества.

Я надеюсь, что этот процесс в какой-то момент завершится и приведет все в порядок. Ну, потому что целую книгу, даже в государстве никто всех законов не знает, правильно? Юристы, и то, у них специализация своя: один специалист по гражданскому праву, другой – по уголовному, третий – по процессуальному. Поэтому все законы нельзя знать, но основы нужно знать.

Я думаю, что основы-то мы все равно изучаем, даже на уровне бхакт, – такие как, что нужно уважать старших, что есть Джи-Би-Си, есть гуру, президент храма, какие-то основные элементы, из которых наше общество состоит, и которых нужно уважать просто потому, что мы члены этого общества. Такие требования есть, но просто может быть их нужно более совершенными сделать и когда будет Конституция… это простой, маленький документ, максимум страничек пять-шесть… и тогда легче будет.

*Последний уточняющий вопрос:* - В разных общинах по-разному трактуется, кто есть член ИСККОН. Кого считать членом ИСККОН? Почему тогда это подлежит трактовке?

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами*: – Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что членом ИСККОН может быть любой человек, который признает Кришну Верховной Личностью Бога. Но, все зависит от того, что мы подразумеваем под «общиной», и понятно, что могут быть разные уровни и членства, и общины. В конечном счете, если вы хотите мое мнение узнать, то член общины – это человек, который принял ответственность за успех общины на себя. Не за свой собственный успех, а за успех всех остальных. Степень и мера этой ответственности может быть разной, но это чувство ответственности – то, что я хочу, чтобы всем здесь было хорошо и чтобы мы вместе как-то прогрессировали.

И мера этой ответственности может измеряться разным вещами: каким-то моим служением, или каким-то моим вкладом небольшим, или еще чем-то, но главное, чтобы она была. Чтобы вот эта ответственность за общий успех, за общее дело, была проявлена очень ясно, и человек эту ответственность нес, а не просто обижался на всех, что ему… почему-то не оценили его. У меня ответственность за общий успех и за общее дело.

Сухуми (1.07.2009) Бхагавад-Гита 18.47 Диск 120, л. 5

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Где-то в 1972 году Шрила Прабхупада начал говорить о том, что нам больше не нужно расширяться. И поставил перед своими учениками задачу углубления того, что они получили от него, углубления духовного опыта. Потом, на протяжении целого года, он повторял одну и ту же вещь. Задача, которую поставил Шрила Прабхупада, она актуальна до сих пор. И эти две энергии, энергия расширения и энергия углубления, разные по своей природе.

И в начале, безусловно, нужно расширение. И расширение – это радостный процесс, это процесс, когда все могут ощущать жизнь. Углубление – процесс совсем другой. Тоже радостный по-своему, но он может быть не таким радостным. Углубление означает, что мы стараемся глубже понять внутри, что происходит с нами, яснее понять, что происходит с другими преданными. Это может быть не такой внешне впечатляющий процесс, но без него невозможно. До тех пор, пока человек не будет погружаться в духовную жизнь, сердце его будет оставаться пустым. И то, что мы с вами делаем на ретрите в Магдалиновке, и то, что мы пытаемся делать во время каких-то других форм более близкого общения, служит именно этой цели, служит достижению цели: кипячения молока, погружения внутрь, обретение глубокого и более густого духовного опыта.

Я говорил в самом начале на первой лекции, что смысл всего сознания Кришны, чтобы передавать духовный опыт или духовный вкус. У всех есть  материальный вкус, и люди тоже очень радостно, с большим энтузиазмом передают его друг другу, делятся им друг с другом. Но наша задача в том, чтобы самим обретать духовный вкус и передавать его дальше. Духовный вкус, когда он достигает полного совершенства и полной зрелости, называется премой, любовью к Богу. Это состояние привязанности, когда весь мой вкус, и источником вкуса для меня становится Кришна. У меня нет никаких других источников вкуса, и никаких других источников, которые поддерживали во мне жизнь, энтузиазм и всё остальное. Это называется премой.

И я очень благодарен всем и каждому из вас за то, что вы живете сами духовной жизнью и делитесь своим опытом с другими, и это далеко не такая простая и не такая обыденная, обычная вещь. В большинстве религиозных организаций этот вопрос особенно не стоит или не ставится сильно. Достаточно соблюдать какие-то требования, какие-то правила, еще что-то такое. 

Очень часто люди откладывают обретение духовного опыта на следующую жизнь: после смерти получим всё что надо. Но бхакти – это не такая вещь, которую можно получить после смерти. Бхакти нужно получить сейчас, то, что бхакти – это опыт, мой личный, индивидуальный опыт, моё собственное переживание. 

Я должен получить её сейчас, после смерти ничего дополнительного я не получу. Всё то, что я получил сейчас, на протяжении жизни, останется со мной. Часто люди думают: «Я как-нибудь домучаюсь тут, а после смерти Кришна меня к Себе возьмёт». Но на самом деле это перенесение идей карма-канды на сферу бхакти. В карма-канде райские планеты приходят потом. Здесь я сейчас живу, что-то делаю, а потом получаю награду за это. Но в случае с бхакти награду я должен получить сейчас, здесь, на этом ретрите, прямо сейчас.

Полностью: Семинар по  «Бхакти-сандарбхе», ретрит координаторов, Умань, 2013

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Американская цивилизация – это по сути дела протестанская цивилизация. Есть очень любопытная статья, которая называется «Протестанцизм и дух капитализма». Эта философская статья показывает, каким образом первоначальные как будто бы революционные установки протестантизма, в конце концов, породили торгашескую цивилизацию, в которой мы живем.

Вначале они пришли, как учителя. Они сказали: «Там хорошо, но вы туда потом попадете. Живите здесь и потом попадете туда». В результате Кали-юга приобрела те черты, которые она приобрела сейчас. Весь этот торгашеский дух выходит отсюда. Берется эта изначальная религия и в этой изначальной религии какой-то дух остается. Православие в какой-то степени этот изначальный дух унаследовало. 

Мне иногда снятся кошмарные сны, как ИСККОН превратилось в традиционную религию и мне становится страшно, потому что это такое постепенное незаметное омерщвление религии происходит, когда делается попытка совместить материальные ценности с духовными или совместить материальные привязанности с духовной привязанностью. Этот лжегуру у нас внутри сидит.  Это первое препятствие. Это наш собственный рациональный разум, который боится черно-белого сознания Кришны.

Б.В.Госвами. Ахтуба (22.07.2009) Ретрит – 2

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Сегодня нам один человек рассказал интересную вещь. Он столкнулся с одним депрограмматором. Депрограмматоры или антикультисты – это люди, которым не нравятся секты всякие. Сознание Кришны у них там на почетном месте в списке всевозможных сект. Этот человек ему методологию свою рассказал. Слушайте, очень любопытная вещь. Он говорит что секта с человеком делает, чем секта плоха. На всякий случай, чтобы вы знали, чтобы понимали. Что в секте с человеком происходит – объяснил этот человек, – в ней человека лишают базовых иллюзий в жизни. 

Это официальная теория. Лишают человека фундаментальных иллюзий, на которых вся его жизнь основана, рассеивают их, причем внезапно лишают. Он перечислил три этих фундаментальных иллюзий, которых в любой секте человека лишают. Первая иллюзия – это то, что я никогда не умру. Пришел человек в секту, ему говорят: „Помрешь.” Прахлада Махарадж, если вы читали его учение своим одноклассникам, он тоже говорит: „Вы помрете, помрете!” Это он учение секты передает по парампаре. Нарада Муни ему сказал: „Все временно!” Прахлад Махарадж прибежал к своим одноклассникам и сказал: „Что вы делаете тут? Чем занимаетесь, ребята?! Время зря тратите! На что?!” Это первая базовая иллюзия, которой немилосердная секта людей лишает.

Вторая базовая иллюзия – это то, что все в этом мире по-моему должно быть. В секте говорят: не будет тут ничего по-вашему, даже не надейтесь. Никогда все хорошо не будет! Вне секты будут говорить: все будет хорошо, все будет хорошо, я это зна-а-а-а-ю! (ГМ поет, смех) Приходит человек, ему говорят: - Не будет хорошо. 

„Ааааа!” 

Фундамент вырвали из-под ног! Как же так?!

Это теория антисектантская, в крайнем случае сможете антисектантами стать, я вам практические вещи говорю. Третья иллюзия, которой лишают человека базовая, фундаментальная иллюзия – это то, что мир хороший, что мир справедлив, то, что в мире все хорошо. Три вещи и в секте говорят их внезапно и все. 

А потом говорят: иди к нам, мы тебя спасем от этого всего. И у него спросил этот преданный, который с ним разговаривал, он не знал, что он преданный, у них такой был зашифрованный диалог. Он говорит: „Слушай, а как лечить-то человека? Как человека избавить от этого? Я понял, да, понял, коварные люди – иллюзий лишают, причем не просто иллюзий, фундаментальных иллюзий, на которых вся наша жизнь основана! Как лечить?” 

Он говорит: „Лечить мы знаем как: нужно потихоньку людям эти иллюзии вернуть, потихонечку, чтобы они снова поверили, что все будет хорошо, что я никогда не умру…”

Шримад-Бхагаватам, 7.5.32 (Нрисимха-Чатурдаши) Москва (8.5.2009)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Почему появляются разные концепции, разные религии? Если мы возьмем мирские религии в этом мире, то все эти религии... Нет ни одной религии, при всем нашем огромном уважении ко всем религиям, мы очень межконфессиональные люди, и мы не любим межконфессиональных споров и ссор. Но при всем нашем уважении к ним, они все остальные, так или иначе, проповедуют величие и великолепие Господа, роскошь Господа, они говорят только об этом, только о могуществе Господа. 

Бхактивинод Тхакур говорит, что в этом случае неизбежно дробление. Почему? Потому что я не могу видеть всего Господа. Потому что такое отношение к Кришне не позволяет мне увидеть Его целиком. Я могу увидеть только какую-то частичку Его. И так получается в этом мире, один увидел одну частичку, другой увидел другую частичку. И те и другие увидели Господа.

Как пятеро знаменитых мудрецов, которые оказались к тому же слепыми, перебили друг друга, потому что держались за разные части слона и стали спорить о том, чье видение слона самое совершенное. И каждый был уверен, что он прав, и каждый был прав, самое удивительное! Каждый, держась за хвост, или за хобот, или за ногу. В конце концов, их слон и растоптал за то, что они слишком сильно держались за разные части этого слона. 

Каждый кричал: «Вот он, вот он, я знаю какой слон». И они возненавидели друг друга из-за того, что другой кричал, что нет, слон такой, нет. Потому что причина споров людей именно из-за взглядов. И ваидхи дает такой же немножечко оттенок, и люди видят одного и того же Бога, но видят Его чуть-чуть по-разному. 

И что они начинают делать? Ругаться друг с другом. Не было еще ни одной религии, которая бы не порождала секты. И, на самом деле, все религии по сути дела секты. Просто большая секта все маленькие называет сектой, а себя называет официальной религией. А, в общем-то, разницы никакой нет. Потому что каждый, кто стоял у основ этого всего, он увидел какую-то истину, в этом нет никакого сомнения. 

Но увидев эту истину, он побежал с этой истиной и сказал, что только мое видение истины правильное, все остальное видение истины не правильное. И Кришна смотрит на все это и думает: «Господи! Ну что же надо то? Ну что же им спокойно не живется? Ну, зачем же ссориться надо из-за этого из-за всего?»

Это расширение, когда у человека есть этот подход к великолепию Господа, оно сужает наше видение. Наши писания с удивительной силой и категоричностью утверждают, что целиком Кришну можно увидеть только глазами любви.

преманлжана-ччхурита-бхакти-вилочанена
сантах садайва хридайешу вилокайанти
йам шйамасундарам ачинтйа-гуна-сварупам
говиндам ади-пурушам там ахам бхаджами

(«Брахма-самхита» 5.38)

Только когда глаза ваши будут помазаны бальзамом любви, вы сможете увидеть Кришну. И когда вы увидите Его, ссориться не надо будет.

Шримад-Бхагаватам, 1.14.30-31 (18.4.2009)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Вопрос:* Святое Имя можно в туалете повторять, но заносить в туалет написанную Хари-наму нельзя. Как это понимать? «Бхагаватам» нельзя, например, заносить в туалет, но стихи из «Бхагаватам» преданные вешают

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* Чтобы наше взаимодействие с тем же самым «Шримад-Бхагаватам» было более благоприятным, так же, как наше взаимодействие с духовным учителем и еще с кем-то, нам нужно развивать в себе, культивировать дух благоговения и почтения. «Шримад-Бхагаватам» – живое, мы должны понимать это. Это не просто книга. 

Даже есть такое постановление GBC, что вьясасана для «Шримад-Бхагаватам» должна быть роскошнее, чем вьясасана для лектора по «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Лектор по «Шримад-Бхагаватам» только потому имеет право сидеть на вьясасане, потому что он говорит от «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Не важно кто он. Он может быть бхактой Васей, но этот бхакта Вася становится носителем священного знания, священного послания в этот момент и он говорит от имени Вьясадевы. 

Поэтому он может сидеть на вьясасане, но он должен прекрасно понимать, что он говорит от имени Вьясадевы, а не самозванец. И все эти вещи: «не заносить» все это должно развивать в нас дух благоговения и почтения. Если мы можем с благоговением и почтением повторять стихи «Шримад-Бхагаватам» сидя на унитазе, то можно это делать (смех). 

Точно также и со звуком Святого Имени. В общем-то, хотя Господь Чайтанья и показал это, но лучше сохранить благоговейное отношение к нему и не слишком всуе злоупотреблять всем этим. С другой стороны мы должны понимать… Есть, как бы, две чаши весов. На одной чаше весов наше благоговейное отношение, на другой чаше весов наше понимание срочности этого всего, понимание актуальности и срочности «Шримад-Бхагаватам». 

Поэтому мы иногда даем эти книги людям и не знаем, что они будут с этими книгами делать. И это тоже, в каком-то смысле, оскорбление. С высокой точки зрения, какой-то там, давая людям ту же самую «Бхагавад-гиту», мы принимаем на себя какую-то ответственность за это. Но тут просто есть два этих соображения и нужно смотреть какое из них в какой момент перевешивает. 

Мы должны сохранить почтение, но при этом должны понять и сохранить это ощущение срочности, важности, актуальности этого всего для себя и для всех остальных. Иногда эти две вещи приходят в противоречие и нужно просто смотреть, что в данный момент более важно, что мы подчеркиваем. Строго говоря, дух благоговения и почтения он, в каком-то смысле,  относится  к ритуальной части нашей, панчаратрика-виддхи. Дух вот этой  вот срочности или актуальности, Бхагавата-виддхи, – другая полоса. Нам нужен баланс того и другого всегда, потому что они помогают друг другу. Если удариться только в одну крайность, то в целом наше духовное развитие будет страдать.

«Шримад-Бхагаватам», 3.8.7 Диск 73, л. 4, 12.12.2005

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Как избежать конца света  
Семинар Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами (В.М.Тунеева)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами (В.М. Тунеев): - Добрый день! Я приветствую всех, кто слушает нас сегодня. Спасибо большое, я очень рад быть сегодня вместе с вами. 

Ангира Муни Прабху(А.Кубельский): - Как получилось, что перспективный учёный из МГУ, кандидат наук ушел с головой в изучение Вед, не просто в изучение, но и в преподавание так что вы всю жизнь этому посвятили. Почему это перевесили даже Вашу научную карьеру?   

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Это долгая история. В восьмидесятом году, 40 с лишним лет назад, я впервые столкнулся с ведической культурой. В то время я учился в аспирантуре делал то, что будущем станет моей кандидатской диссертацией. Одновременно с этим у меня был какой-то внутренний кризис, неудовлетворение жизнью, ответами, которые я получал из распространенных источников на фундаментальные вопросы и в каком-то смысле резкий перелом, который произошел не в этот самый момент, но на протяжении нескольких лет после того, как я впервые познакомился с Бхагавад-гитой он был очень внутренне логичен.   

Внешне он был абсолютно не логичен, потому что ну вроде бы действительно нужно было идти тем путем, который я выбрал и который для меня выбрали мои родители, мои родственники ожидавшие видеть меня кем-то.   Но я в какой-то момент решил быть честным с самим собой.  Я понял что меня не устраивают ответы, которые я получаю из науки о том, откуда происходит жизнь.   

Я очень хорошо помню, как меня интересовали вопросы эволюции. Я учился в аспирантуре в Институте Молекулярной Биологии, закончив Московский Государственный Университет и я читал какие-то иностранные статьи по поводу эволюции.  В частности меня заинтересовал статья под названием "Что же было раньше белки или нуклеиновые кислоты?"

Мы все знаем что жизнь это комбинация белков и нуклеиновых кислот в отличие от не очень грамотного определения Энгельса, что жизнь это форма существования белковых тел. Жизнь - это форма существования белково-нуклиновых комплексов и мы представляем собой эти самые белково-нуклиновые комплексы  :smilies: 

Беда заключается в том, что нуклеиновые кислоты порождают белки, а белки в свою очередь составляют главный элемент, без которого невозможно возникновение или воспроизводство нуклеиновых кислот.  И поэтому, когда я увидел статью в названии которой стояло: "Что же появилось раньше белки или нуклеиновые кислоты?", меня это очень заинтересовало, потому что нужно же было знать что было раньше курица или яйцо?   

Ответ этой статьи звучал очень, ну скажем так, не очень убедительно. Там говорилось что они должны были появиться одновременно.  Представить себе, что белок появится сам по себе это достаточно невероятная вещь, потому что чтобы нечто осмысленное появилось из простых молекул, способное на какие-то очень сложные функции это уже само по себе из области ненаучной фантастики.  Представить себе, что появятся нуклеиновые кислоты - еще сложнее. Это очень сложные и к тому же очень хрупкие структуры.  Поэтому авторы статьи говорили: - Ну, наверное, они появились вместе.   Но как это чисто с точки зрения теории вероятности могло произойти там не объяснялось. 

Ну и собственно, еще раз, этот переворот моей жизни был закономерным в том смысле, что  некие догмы, в которых мы все были воспитаны в Советском Союзе о том, что Бога нет; о том, что жизнь произошла случайно и что все прибывали в невежестве до тех пор пока Карл Маркс не открыл людям глаза на истину, а Ленин окончательно не утвердил эту истину в сознании людей, как-то не совсем ложились в реальность. Те кто жили в то время знают, что лицемерие накапливалась в людях. Нужно было официально исповедовать какие-то доктрины и присягать им на верность, одновременно с этим, всё меньше и меньше людей верило в эти доктрины, жило в соответствии с ними...

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Конечно, очень любопытно проявление Юпитера в Козероге. Что там с Юпитером случается в Козероге? В падении, да. И каким образом падение будет проявляться? Анархизм и фанатизм. Это будет гремучая смесь между: с одной стороны – отвержением какого-либо авторитета, а с другой стороны – фанатическим следованием чему-то вслепую, и при этом человек будет совмещать это удивительным образом. С одной стороны, будет некое такое: бунт, анархизм в самых неразумных, нерациональных формах против религии, при этом будет фанатизм по отношению к тому… 

Это может быть, скажем так: человек может быть атеистом, при этом он яростно будет насаждать свою атеистическую религию и быть ярым последователем этой атеистической религии. И при этом какая еще характеристика знаков Сатурна? Еще что? Аскеза, правильно! Я не смотрел гороскоп Ленина, но у меня такое ощущение, что у него Юпитер где-то там был (смеется). Я помню, что в свое время меня очень поразила характеристика – я прочитал очерк Горького, который так и называется: «Ленин», – и он там прославлял его. 

Он сказал: «Я встретился с Лениным в Лондоне. Он был таким аскетом! Он ел только воблу и пил пиво». Это была его диета (смеется) Вот это пример Юпитера, причем вся эта аскеза будет ради достижения каких-то ценностных идеологических целей, которые человек перед собой поставил. Он будет ставить это перед собой, достигать этого всего – такая вот любопытная комбинация, с которой приходится иметь дело периодически.

Как понять наше предназначение – 2, Москва, 18.05.2014

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

И человек на духовном пути, если к нему приходит какой-то успех, он обуздал себя, он обуздал какую-то из своих дурных привычек, он отказался от курения или еще от чего-то, и он думает: я достиг этого. Это значит, что скоро его ожидает падение.

У меня был один печальный опыт свой. Потрясающий вообще. Кришна учит сразу же всех. Ко мне пришел один человек и стал мне жаловаться на свои проблемы. Стал рассказывать, как ему тяжело соблюдать принципы какие-то, как он все время падает, как у него какие-то происходят неудачи, еще что-то такое. Я свысока своего положения, учитель, я стал ему говорить: «Ну вот так нужно делать, так нужно делать». И при этом я поймал себя на мысли, у меня была отчетливо мысль: ну у меня-то таких проблем нет. Я-то от этих проблем полностью свободен. Ну, это все пройденный этап. 

На следующий день у меня та же самая проблема возникла. И когда она ко мне пришла, я вспомнил об этой мысли, которая у меня появилась: у меня-то этих проблем нет. Я подумал: спасибо, Кришна, я все понял. Я все понял. Потому что если человек запрограммирован на успех, и живет успехом, питается успехом, то он просто-напросто с помощью этого успеха формирует свое ложное я. Я, я, я такой, я хороший, я великий, я большой. Я замечательный. И, соответственно, в результате, когда к нему приходит какой-то неуспех, он начинает гневаться.

Тбилиси (7.07.2006) «Бхагавад-Гита», 2.61

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Человек думает о себе и в результате этого гуны страсти и невежества пробираются в него. Индра здесь говорит: «На меня напала эта асура-бхава, это демоническое сознание» и Шрила Прабхупада в комментарии к этому стиху переносит эту же ситуацию на страны. Он говорит Америка – райская страна. Благодаря аскезам, благодаря благочестию первых американцев, они заслужили какого-то богатства. В результате этого они возгордились. Так как они возгордились, они стали считать себя самыми сильными. 

И в результате, Шрила Прабхупада говорит, эту страну ожидает падение. Мы можем видеть, это происходит сейчас. Америка стремительно, с какой-то катастрофической скоростью утрачивает свое влияние, власть, пытаясь удержаться за счет чего-то. Из-за чего? Из-за гордыни. Шрила Прабхупада объясняет это очень важный урок: гордыня делает нас демоном. Гордыня чем? Своими успехами, своими достижениями. Нужно понимать, что достижения не мои. Кришна дает нам эти достижения. И надо все время помнить, кто мне дал все это, тогда гордыня не войдет в меня и гордыня не заставит меня делать глупости.

Поэтому Индра в этом стихе говорит: «Будь прокляты мои богатства!» Человек, на самом деле, если у него есть разум, если у него есть какой-то духовный разум, он далеко не всегда будет радоваться успеху. Успех – это очень опасная вещь. Успех гораздо более опасная вещь, чем неудача. В неудаче человек естественно смиренный, скромный, он молится и говорит: Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе/ Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе. Но когда успех сваливаются ему на голову, богатство сваливается ему на голову, это очень сложно выдержать. Неудачу все могут выдержать, не проблема. С божьей помощью, как-нибудь выдержим. Удачу выдержать гораздо труднее! Выдержать удачу и сохранить правильное настроение очень сложно, поэтому Индра говорит: «Я пал так низко! Будь прокляты мои богатства!»

В результате этого … Он знает, что ничего хорошего не будет. Он знает, что будет беда. Как есть хорошая английская поговорка о том, что «Pride comes before the fall» – «Гордыня приходит перед падением». Когда человека одерживает гордыня, когда он становится одержимым, это значит, что скоро будет падение.

Тбилиси (16.07.2012) История Вритрасуры – 1 Диск «Сердце садху», л. 2

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Вопрос от Константина Фёдорова:* Почему описывается что великий Хастинапур был в Индии, но никаких следов древних цивилизаций там не находят. Может великая прародина, описанная в Ведах находится в другом месте?

*Ответ:* Ну, это неправда, что никаких следов великих цивилизаций там не находят. Это как минимум искаженное утверждение.  В Индии действительным делалось мало раскопок, но когда раскопки делались, находились следы великих цивилизаций - та же самая цивилизация Махенджодаро и Хараппы это удивительные цивилизации и ученые были поражены.   Но зачем так далеко ходить?

В принципе когда люди воодушевленные описаниями Махабхараты, попытались найти останки древней Двараки которая в соответствии с Махабхаратой  затонула пять тысяч лет назад, то они к удивлению своему таки нашли крепостные стены, развалины и более того, нашли даже печатку, которая служила пропуском в этот город.  И эта печатка ее описание есть в Махабхарате. В Махабхарате говорится какие печати были у жителей Двараки, по которым их пропускали туда.. 

Так вот археологи нашли даже печатку, которая описана в Махабхарате.   Поэтому это ну как минимум некорректное утверждение, что в Индии нет следов Хастинапура.  Просто по описаниям Хастинапур, вернее Индрапрастха находился недалеко от современного города Мерут и какие-то раскопки там делались. Индрапрастха находилась на месте современного города Дели ну и понятно что там никаких раскопок. Там очень сложно найти что-то под всеми этими гигантскими культурными наслоениями. 

Но это не правда. Те небольшие раскопки или археологические изыскания, которые делались приводили к очень серьезным находкам.  В истории Мадхвачарьи который жил в 13 веке нашей эры, рассказывается такая вещь. Он сам был воплощением Бхимы - одного из героев битвы ну Курукшетре и однажды он во время одного из своих паломничеств, когда он обходил Индию, он пришёл вместе со своими учениками на поле битвы Курукшетра, которая по-прежнему есть. 

И он привел их на место и сказал: - Копайте здесь в этом месте. Они стали копать и к своему великому изумлению выкопали огромную палицу гигантских размеров. Он сказал это палица Бхимы - я ей пользовался в своей прошлой жизни.   Я не знаю что с ней сделалось, но по крайней мере такой факт в его биографии зафиксирован.

*Продолжение вопроса:* - Я слышал как один учёный-индус и индийские брахманы говорят, что топонимика Вед русская и что в самих Ведах говорится, что с севера пришли белые боги, дали нам знания, Веды и всему научили. Ваш комментарий 
*
Ответ:* - Ну мне очень сложно комментировать каким образом топонимика Вед может быть русской. Да,  говорят где-то в России есть на Кольском полуострове или еще где-то река Ганга, но едва ли описания этой небольшой реки совпадает с описаниями Ганги из Вед.  Ганга одна из главных святых рек, то есть современная Ганга гораздо больше по описаниям совпадает с той Гангой, которая находится на территории современные Индии, чем с той Гангой, которая находится в Мурманской области.

Изначальный язык Вед санскрит  сохранился до сих пор в Индии. Отложим все остальные вещи, о которых можно спорить. Есть некие неоспоримые факты. Я буквально месяц назад вернулся из Бангалора и я общался там в определенных кругах. В одном Бангалоре, современном городе есть как минимум 10-15 тысяч человек, которые по-прежнему говорят на санскрите. 

Причем, говорят у себя дома. Санскрит это язык их обихода. Я учился в школе, где все говорят на санскрите от мала до велика. Санскрит - язык Вед, сохранился в Индии. Ну на каком основании мы можем говорить, что  эти самые Веды были где-то еще? Да, русский язык очень близок санскриту. Безусловно, но это все таки очень сильно упрощенная версия санскрита. Очень сильно упрощенная версия.

И да, древний русский язык был еще ближе к санскриту. Несомненно, но тем не менее даже  древний русский язык это искаженная упрощенная версия. Язык изначальных Вед сохранился в Индии и давайте исходить из этого - это очевидный факт, все остальные объяснения натянуты. Ну понятно что каждому народу хочется претендовать на роль некоего изначального культурного прародителя всего человечества. 

Ради Бога, но мало того что язык сохранился, культуры чистоты, культура отношений, музыкальная культура, которая основана на Ведах - вот она здесь со всеми её тонкостями и если люди хотят изучить Ведические Писания или санскрит ну вряд ли они поедут в Россию  для этого, - они все таки в Индию для этого поедут. Если люди захотят как следует изучить тонкости ведической культуры, ведического образа жизни или йогу они все равно поедут сюда.

Поэтому чтоб там ни было - может быть белые боги пришли с севера научили их этому, но белые боги с тех пор сильно почернели и ведическая культура сохранилась здесь.  И если мы хотим к ней приобщиться, то тут есть для этого очень много возможностей. При всем моем огромном уважении ко всему хорошему светлому и культурному что есть в человечестве.

*Продолжение темы:* - Ну почему же раньше индусы были великими, а сейчас они ничего нового придумать не могут?

*Ответ:* - Ну во первых это я бы не сказал что это совсем правильное утверждение, потому что если даже взять Америку, то самой богатой и процветающей диаспорой или этническим меньшинством в Америке являются индусы.  Они по-прежнему больше всего ценятся в той же самой Силиконовой или Кремниевой долине как специалисты по так сказать нынешнему интеллектуальному писку нашей культуры -  компьютерным технологиям. 

Так есть очень много нобелевских лауреатов индийского происхождения: химиков, биологов и так далее. То есть по-прежнему культура есть. Но дело даже не в этом. Дело в том, что современная Индия является очень деградировавших вариантом изначальной Ведической Индии. Это несомненный факт. И 200 лет британского владычества, тысяча лет мусульманских завоевателей, которые правили в Индии внесли свой вклад в это. 

Сознательно мусульманские завоеватели уничтожали ведическую культуру, англичане делали это гораздо более изощренным образом и сейчас они в большинстве своем говорят на английском  Но я вам приводил пример - в одном Бангалоре есть 10000 человек, которые смогут с вами поговорить на санскрите. Если только вы сможете им ответить.

То есть не стоит так пренебрежительно относиться к этой культуре, потому что это все равно великая культура и если мы хотим доискаться, докопаться до ее корней, мы ее сможем тут найти. Если мы не хотим видеть только те деградировавшие формы так сказать культуры современной которых тут полно, ну да мы безусловно увидим их. Большого ума для этого не нужно. Да, мы увидим все эти изыски современной цивилизации, нищету, до которой захватчики Индию довели. 

На самом деле почему все захватчики так стремились в Индию? Потому что она считалась самой богатой и самой процветающей страной в мире. Сохранились описания караванов, которые вывозили золото и драгоценные камни из Матхуры. 17 раз Махмуд Газневи грабил Матхуру и каждый раз он вывозил сотнями верблюдов золото и драгоценные камни.  Китайский путешественник, который пришел в столицу Кришнадеварая (современная Хампи)  удивлялся богатству этого города.

Он говорил, что как у нас на базарах пучками торгуют овощами, там на базарах кучи драгоценных камней.  То есть это была баснословно богатая страна, которую грабили, грабили грабили, грабили, грабили тысячелетиями и до сих пор недограбили.   Но самое главное не ограбили.  Духовная культура здесь осталась и люди испокон веков люди, которые искали  сокровенные знания приходили сюда. 

Аюрведа это единственная в своем роде наука. Расаяна - наука омоложения до сих есть какие-то рецепты. Я знаю человека, чей учитель три раза омолаживал своё тело. Три раза получал по сути дела новое тело. Это Расаяна или древняя наука  алхимии, которая до сих пор в каком-то виде ещё существует, хотя конечно под напором телевидения, интернет и всего остального мусора она очень стремительно уничтожается.  То, что за 1000-у лет не могли сделать азиатские завоеватели, то что за двести лет не смогли сделать англичане, интернет за пару десятков лет легко справиться с этим.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

СМЫСЛ ПРАЗДНИКА ДИВАЛИ 

Я хотел сказать немного о смысле этого праздника, Дивали, и рассказать о том, что произошло в этот день пять тысяч лет тому назад во Вриндаване. Я выбрал этот стих, потому что в этом стихе Кришна говорит: тато мам таттвато джнатва вишате тад-анантарам – «человек постигает Меня с помощью бхакти». Постичь Бога можно с помощью любви, и в этом основной смысл сегодняшней лекции. Но дальше Он говорит, что сразу же после того, «как человек постиг Меня (тато мам таттвато джнатва вишате тад-анантарам), человек входит – «вишате» буквально значит «входит» – в Меня». 
В сущности, это выбор, который стоит перед каждым из нас, чего мы хотим. Хотим мы оставаться в мире, где правит зависть и все вытекающие из этого качества: злоба, гнев, раздражение, где постоянно повторяются рождение и смерть, старость и болезни, или хотим мы оказаться в царстве, где все, вплоть до мельчайшего атома, вибрирует от любви. И Кришна обещает здесь, что «если человек познает Меня, постигнет Меня, то он сможет войти в это царство». 
В каком-то смысле день Дивали означает возвращение в духовный мир. Дивали – это тот день, когда Рамачандра возвратился в Айодхью. До тех пор, в течение 14 лет, пока Рамачандра, Верховный Господь, находился в изгнании, Айодхья была темной. Темнота царила в самой Айодхье, и темнота поселилась в сердцах ее жителей. Потому что когда Бога нет, то ничего, кроме темноты, не остается в нашем сердце. Бог есть свет, Бог есть солнце изначальное. И Своим солнцем Он рассеивает любую тьму. Но когда Его нет, естественным образом наступает тьма, естественным образом возникает тоска, горе, страдания, муки. 14 лет Айодхья мучилась в разлуке с Рамачандрой. 
Но по истечении 14 лет, после того, как Хануман, посланец войска обезьян, прибежал в Айодхью, все ожили, потому что они узнали, что Рамачандра возвращается. И для того, чтобы Он нашел дорогу, для того, чтобы, не дай Бог, Он не промахнулся куда-нибудь и не улетел, потому что тогда не было радаров и не сидели всякие радисты, которые направляли виман воздушный, на котором летел Рамачандра, жители зажгли огни. Этот огонь до сих пор зажигают в каждом доме в Индии, чтобы пригласить Кришну и вместе с Ним Ситу, богиню процветания.
Естественно, сейчас главным образом люди хотят, чтобы пришла Она, ну и за одно уж Он, чтобы воцарилось процветание. Но смысл этого обычая, еще раз, в том, что сердце наше темное, потому что в нем нет Кришны. Но мы сможем снова пригласить Его туда, снова сделать так, чтоб Он пришел, не заблудился. Если мы зажжем в нашем сердце фитилек любви. 
В день Дивали все зажигают лампадки, чтоб Кришна не промахнулся и пришел к ним вместе с Лакшми. И мы целый месяц зажигаем эти лампадки. Смысл этих лампадок в том, что мы зажигаем в своем сердце... потому что иначе лампадка гореть не будет. Мы должны смочить этот фитилек в бхакти и пригласить таким образом Бога. Тогда Бог может вернуться или мы можем вернуться к Нему. Единственный способ снова вернуться к Богу – это, так или иначе, восстановить любовь к Нему. Здесь Кришна подчеркивает этот момент: бхактйа мам абхиджанати. Шрила Прабхупада любил повторять этот стих, в котором объясняется, что постичь Бога, понять Бога можно только с помощью любви. Нет другого способа понять что-то.

 Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами 
 Лекция по «Бхагавад-гите», 18.55, Санкт Петербург 30.10.05 год (Диск 72, л. 6)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Критика как препятствие в духовной жизни. Махатма прабху и Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

...И следующий изъян или третий тип проблемы, который порождают наше пребывание здесь в материальном мире и которая собственно мешает нам Бога почувствовать и понять это майя-апахрита-гьяна - изъян интеллекта. Сначала изъян вкуса, потом изъян или проблема воли, третий уровень - это изъян нашего интеллекта, когда человеческий интеллект или разум, данный нам Богом для чего? Для чего нам дан разум?  Мы отличаемся от животных разумом. Для чего нам этот разум дан? 

Из зала: - Чтобы Его познать 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Чтобы Его познать - только для этого. Но мы начинаем употреблять свой интеллект в противоположном направлении. У меня постоянно были споры со своим отцом. Мой отец атеист не знаю в каком поколении.   Он ученый, атеист и его основным аргументом против религии, против попыток постичь Бога, был: "Вот посмотри,  вот люди раньше Бога пытались постичь и ничего у них не получалось, а сейчас посмотри сколько они изобрели: магнитофоны, телевизоры, радио".

Я говорю: - Вот, вот! Именно в этом и дело! Когда человек использует разум, данный Богом не по назначению, то он начинает изобретать магнитофоны, телевизоры, и всё остальное.  Много всего интересного - красивых, блестящих, замечательных игрушек и мы все очень увлеченно ими пользуемся, но в конечном счёте, разум-то не для этого дан. 

И особенно учёные, а у меня тоже был такой грех. Я тоже в своё время учёным был - крыс резал. Виноват. Они используют свой разум не для того, чтобы постичь Бога, а для того, чтобы опровергнуть Его существование.  Майя-апахрита-гьяна - это когда я беру свой развитый разум и с помощью этого разума применяю все аргументы, пытаясь опровергнуть: "Нету Бога, нету Бога, нету Бога".

Я по своей специальности занимался биохимией, молекулярной биологией и генетической инженерией. Вместе с основателем генетической инженерии в одной лаборатории работал, которая сейчас генетически изменённые продукты на рынок поставляет.   И для меня было самой большой загадкой, я тогда уже начал понемножку читать Бхагавад-гиту.

Но даже ещё до того, как я начал читать, я никак не мог понять как эти люди могут верить в то, что жизнь, которую они изучают возникла сама по себе.   Уж кому как не им знать, что мельчайшие частицы жизни... Крошечка, я не знаю, даже не крошечка - маленькая бактерия... Я работал в одном Академическом институте, где целый институт изучал одну бактерию в течение многих десятков лет, потратив на это миллиарды долларов.   

Одну маленькую самую простую бактерию, потому что более сложных они изучить не могли. Не могли изучить, но люди академиками становились, профессорами, ещё кем-то и при этом говорили, что всё само по себе возникло - просто так.  Маленькая бактерия сложнее чем самый сложный компьютер, сложнее чем всё остальное, что человек с его разумом в течение десятков лет может изобрести. 

Но она возникла сама! Она просто так возникла, без всего - без какого-то замысла, без умысла - всё само возникло! Я никак не мог  понять.  И Кришна говорит, что это на самом деле результат иллюзии. Майя - это энергия иллюзии, которая извращает наше сознание.   Она извращает вкус определенным образом, когда заведомо невкусные вещи нам кажутся вкусными.

Она извращает нашу волю, когда мы знаем это  делать плохо и всё равно делаем.   И точно также она извращает интеллект. Когда наш интеллект вместо того, чтобы использоваться по назначению начинает работать прямо в противоположном направлении: "Нету Бога, нету" - не смотря на то, что это так очевидно 

Бхагавад-гита 7.25. Нама-хатта 16 февраля 2005, Москва

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Вопрос:* - Вы сказали, что мы пришли сюда, чтобы измениться. Я сталкивался несколько раз с выражением «Просто продолжай», когда какая-то проблема возникает и старшие рекомендуют: «Просто продолжай». Когда все-таки можно использовать это «просто продолжай» и когда все-таки что-то можно начать менять?

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами*: «Просто продолжай» – это слоган Шрилы Прабхупады и «Просто продолжай» не значит «тупо продолжай». Есть небольшая разница между одним и другим. Когда Шрила Прабхупада говорил «Just go on», он не говорил «Тупо go on», «продолжай, не думая». Продолжать надо и «Просто продолжай» – это обращение к нашей решимости, которая у нас есть, а не попытка так сказать отменить или выключить некую мыслительную функцию.

Надо продолжать, но с пониманием того, что же все-таки не так. Продолжать обязательно надо. Если не продолжать, то мы точно не поменяемся. Если тупо продолжать, мы поменяемся, но это будет очень долгий и мучительный процесс, потому что тупого человека очень сложно поменять.

Диск “Йога прощения”, л. 1

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: - Как совместить два понятия - смирение и достоинство?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Это очень распространённое недоразумение, что смирение это отсутствие достоинства, а соответственно, присутствие достоинства - это гордыня. Нет, на самом деле человек, обладающий смирением, обладает очень глубоким внутренним достоинством. Почему мы обычно считаем чувство собственного достоинства синонимом высокомерия? Потому что для обычного человека источником чувства собственного достоинства являются его материальные качества или его отождествление с телом и он начинает гордиться собой, преисполняясь достоинством.

Он начинает гордиться собой и поэтому преисполняется достоинства. Он отождествляет себя с чем-то, со своими материальными качествами, со своим телом и это является предметом его гордости и это заставляет его приосаниваться и это наполняет его чувством собственного достоинства.   

Если же человек отождествляет себя с душой, то это тоже наполняет его чувством собственного достоинства, но при этом он остаётся очень смиренным, потому что отождествление с душой подразумевает, то, что он считает себя слугой Кришны. Он смиренный, он слуга Кришны, но у него есть чувство собственного достоинства и опорой для этого чувства, фундаментом для этого чувства является то, что я - слуга.  

Как например в Англии, если читать романы 19-го или 18-го века там обычно есть персонаж дворецкого в каком-нибудь аристократическом доме. Эти английские слуги преисполнены чувства собственного достоинства, тем, что они служат. Если человек в своей реальной сущности ищет это чувство собственного достоинства, то тогда он будет смиренным и при этом он будет преисполнен чувства собственного достоинства.   Он будет служить всем, он будет стараться помогать всем и за это он будет уважать себя.  

Он будет уважать себя не за то, что он не понятно кто в этом материальном мире - раздувшийся мыльный пузырь, который прячет собственную пустоту и ничтожество за какими-то внешними вещами: за постами, которые он занимает, ещё за чем-то. Люди пустые просто прячутся за всем этим. Но у вайшнава есть внутреннее глубинное содержание, опора в том, что он слуга Господа и это является источником его достоинства.  Да, он гордится тем, что он служит Господу, он гордится тем что он слуга Господа, он гордится своим Хозяином, которому он служит.

Бхагавад-гита 9.30 18 ноября 1998, Санкт-Петербург

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: - Почему в отношении нас употребляется слово "секта"? Ещё недавно на радио "Кришналока" аргументировано объясняли что мы не секта, а представители древней монотеистической  традиции и тому подобное. Какие признаки и черты секты мы имеем? Как бы Вы ответили на это?   

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Мы безусловно представительный древней монотеистической традиции в этом нет никаких сомнений. Мы насчитываем 5.000 лет, мы самые древние, мы самые лучшие это же очевидно совершенно  :smilies:  Есть традиция она древняя и она действительно самая лучшая. Насколько мы эту традицию восприняли это другой вопрос.   

Насколько мы действительно носителями этой традиции являемся это другой вопрос и наше сектантство проявляется в том, что... Что значит секта? Секта происходит от латинского слова там sect что значит "часть", и секта порождает людей с частичным сознанием, с неполным сознанием, когда люди не воспринимают во всей полноте что-то и у них есть как бы такая узость. 

Сектантство это практически синоним узости и если наше занятие так сказать преданным служением приводит к  какой-то человеческой узости,  что зачастую бывает в силу неправильной практики этой великой духовной науки, то тогда получается сектантство и получаются сектанты. 

То есть нужно различать традицию, к которой мы принадлежим и то насколько мы смогли её усвоить. И вот с этим у нас как раз есть определённые проблемы, с тем насколько мы её осваиваем и усваиваем. И вот это беда, с которой нужно бороться. Мы безусловно не секта в том смысле что у нас есть очень большой потенциал, у нас есть наука, которая даёт человеку возможность измениться, которая может человека сделать по-настоящему свободным и по-настоящему широко мыслящим. 

акамах сарва-камо ва
мокша-кама удара-дхих
тиврена бхакти-йогена
йаджета пурушам парам 

Там говорится, что только человек по-настоящему широко мыслящий... _Удара_ буквально значит широко, _дхих_ значит разум поклоняется Господу при всех обстоятельствах. То есть по идее мы должны стать этими широко мыслящими людьми. Другое дело, что в реальности это не всегда к сожалению происходит в силу тех или иных причин. 

В силу того, что мы не конца и не во всей полноте воспринимаем эту традицию, к сожалению, наша ситуация такова, что наша традиция оторвана от культуры.  И что нам нужно сделать? Наполнить как бы, сделать культурное содержание или культурный фон. Сейчас с социологической точки зрения к нам приходят в основном так называемые маргиналы.   

Маргиналы это люди, которые так или иначе по той или иной причине выброшены из истеблишмента, те, которые так или иначе не нашли своего места в обществе. выброшены из общества.  Не обязательно, не все относится к этой категории, но по крайней мере многие относятся к категории маргиналов. И что нам нужно реально? Нам нужно создать культуру. Культура состоит из очень, очень многого и, собственно, в этом и заключается варнашрама.   

Варнашрама заключается в том, чтобы смогли  по-настоящему создать культуру и жить в культуре, находиться среди культурных людей, а культура состоит из очень многого: из традиций, обрядов, из отношений, из-за того, как люди относятся друг к другу, как они общаются друг с другом, как они говорят, как они как они воспитывают своих детей, как они... очень-очень-очень многого, чего у нас нет.   

Из этих многих тонких моментов. Когда встречаешься с человеком, который действительно является носителем этой традицией, по-настоящему культурным, рафинированным человеком... Если доводилось встречаться с таким вайшнавом, который вайшнав не в первом поколении, который...

Для него это естественно он живёт этим, для него это способ существования, это впечатление совсем другое чем впечатление, которое зачастую производят преданные.  Они что там говорят? Купи книжку, а не то в ад пойдёшь! Или как-то так. На них люди смотрят: "Ещё один попался в сети культа опасного".  Вот нужно избавиться от этих черт культа, которые у нас к сожалению, что греха таить есть.  Но другое дело, что они не присущи нашей традиции. Если человек правильно практикует сознание Кришны, то у него не будет этого всего. Это всё уйдёт.

Бхагавад-гита 9.30 18 ноября 1998, Санкт-Петербург с 56:22-1:01:45

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: - Шрила Прабхупада был дживой, которая следовала наставлениям духовного учителя и достигла высот или особой дживой - шактья-авеша аватарой, которая пришла из Духовного Мира? 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Кто-то сомневается? Дело в том, что шактья-авеша аватара - это живое существо, которое наделено определенной энергией. Как в Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамрите говорится кришна шакти вина - живое существо, которое не наделено определёнными энергиями распространить славу святого имени.  Это очень простое определение которое даёт Кришнадас Кавирадж Госвами: человек не наделённый особыми полномочиями от Кришны не способен распространять славу святого имени.

Теперь, это чисто логическое упражнение - Шрила Прабхупада распространил славу святого имени, следовательно у него были особые полномочия от Кришны, следовательно он шактья-авеша аватара - что тут особенного? Это же простая логика. Неужели это трудно? Шрила Прабхупада не просто распространил славу святого имени, Шрила Прабхупада  всю свою шакти, все свои аскезы, всю свою энергию вложил в ИСККОН. Так или иначе эта энергия есть в ИСККОН и любой человек, который причастен к ИСККОН... 

Почему ИСККОН обладает этой  особенностью вырывать человека из болота, в котором он находится? Именно потому, что здесь в ИСККОН есть шакти Шрилы Прабхупады.  И она всегда будет здесь. Она есть в ИСККОН при всех остальных недостатках, грехах и всё остальном что есть у ИСККОНа.   

Так или иначе у него есть это удивительное качество спасать человека или давать человеку святое имя. Шакти, который снабдил Кришна Шрилу Прабхупаду осталось - он её с собой не забрал, она ему там не нужна. Она осталась здесь в ИСККОН. Он сам сказал об этом. Он сказал: - ИСККОН - это моё тело. Я создал эту организацию и в организации всегда будут недостатки,много недостатков, но тем не менее тут есть этой шакти и эта шакти будет действовать.

Нет никаких сомнений в том, что мы можем участвовать в ИСККОН, можем не участвовать, можем уйти от нас это не зависит. Кто мы такие вообще?  Мы можем только испортить ИСККОН в любом случае. Может будет лучше  если мы не будем участвовать в ИСККОН. Но ИСККОН сам по себе будет развиваться. ИСККОН сам по себе будет будет существовать.  Никто не сможет его разрушить. 

Я слышал некоторые люди говорят: - Моя миссия разрушить ИСККОН.  - Счастливого пути, - я могу сказать такому человеку, попробуй.  Это только безумец может такое говорить. ИСККОН невозможно разрушить, потому что в нём есть энергии Кришны и эта энергия  так или иначе проявиться. 

Да, могут быть сложные период, тяжёлые периоды, но рано или поздно всё это пройдёт и ИСККОН покажет что он может. Точно также, как скажем, можно посмотреть например на Католическую Церковь. И если спуститься на какой-то уровень, чуть-чуть ниже, то можно писать тома, и тома, и тома, и тома о грехах, недостатках, пороках и всём остальном Католической Церкви.

И люди, потому что они атеисты это делают, и делают, и делают с одной единственной целью чтобы уничтожить эту Церковь. Но при всех этих грехах, недостатках, пороках, при всех кострах Инквизиции, при всём остальном, тем не менее Христос сказал: - Церковь это моё тело; да,  здесь есть моя энергия и моя энергия будет приводить к тому, что люди. которые будут приобщаться к этому так или иначе они будут спасаться, то есть они будут становиться чище, они будут становиться лучше, они будут избавляться от своих грехов и за 2000 лет несмотря на всю эту тяжелую карму и всё остальное... 

Если не видеть этого, если не обращать внимания  на этот  один маленький момент, маленькую частность - то, что всё-таки эта Церковь спасает людей.  Да, одни грехи, одни недостатки, лучше бы её не было! Лучше бы её не было - тогда бы не было инквизиции, не было ничего, но если подумать скольких людей она спасла, скольким людям она дала какую-то опору в жизни. Если этого не учитывайте то, да.  Всё зависит от того как посмотреть.

То же самое с ИСККОНом. Если чуть-чуть спуститься на какой-то уровень, то можно увидеть одни недостатки, сплошные недостатки, только недостатки и ничего кроме недостатков и это будет правильно.  Все эти недостатки есть, всё это есть, но если чуть-чуть подняться от этого и увидеть что в ИСККОН есть святое имя и ИСККОН несёт людям это святое имя.  Святое имя освобождает, очищает людей. то тогда взгляд на это может и должен быть какой-то другой.  Так что у меня лично нет никаких сомнений в том, что  Шрила Прабхупада был шактья-авеша аватарой. Те, у кого есть сомнения - это их проблема, при том большая проблема.

Бхагавад-гита 9.30 18 ноября 1998, Санкт-Петербург

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Сейчас скоро близится марафон Шрилы Прабхупады и книги Шрилы Прабхупады, которые мы должны распространять нужно как-то давать людям. 

***

Я был недавно  во Вриндаване. Я ходил по Вриндавану. Это удивительное время Картика. Кто был во Вриндаване в Картику знают какое это удивительное время. Только что прошёл сезон дождей, уже не жарко, тепло, светит солнце, всё зелено, Ямуна полная, повсюду ходят довольные коровы, цветут удивительные цветы, весь Вриндаван напоён ароматом этих цветов и какая-то совершенно удивительная, поразительная атмосфера возникает в Вриндаване какого-то спокойствия, чистоты, блаженства и близости к Кришне.

Кришна очень сильно ощущается во Вриндаване. Он там, Он есть, Его не видно для нас, для людей с материальными глазами. Как Наротам Дас Тхакур говорит что человек у которого есть желание наслаждаться - вишайя, желание вишайи, если он приезжает во Вриндаван, то он не сможет увидеть там Кришну, он не сможет увидеть там настоящий Вриндаван

И хотя я отношусь к этой категории вишайи, но тем не менее даже человек с таким виденьем, если он приедет туда, если он немножечко расслабиться и по крайней мере от каких-то основных своих желаний дурацких откажется, то он сможет почувствовать близость к Кришне, то что Кришна Он вот тут вот, что стоит руку протянуть и Он тут окажется.

И там ходят преданные, которые приехали с разных концов и они очень счастливые, там царит атмосфера вечного праздника и в какой-то момент мне стало так жалко всех тех людей, которые не знают этого, никогда не испытывали этого, никогда не чувствовали Вриндавана, никогда не ощущали Кришны рядом, никогда не оказывались в этом состоянии. И в результате этого у меня появилось такое стихотворение*.
 ___________________________________________
*Приехать в город, где ты никому не нужен...
____________________________________________

Как мне рассказывали одну историю про одного бабаджи, великого мистика,  йога он жил во Вриндаване. Мне это рассказывает один мой знакомый. Его хижина, его бхаджан-кутир был как раз на парикрамной дороге. Маленькая скромная хижина - он там жил, совершенно непримечательный йог, который делал чудеса и иногда к нему тысячи народа приходило.

И однажды к нему пришел мой знакомый, он сидел рядом с ним и они наблюдали каждое утро за преданными. Я обходил вокруг Вриндавана и каждое утро можно наблюдать такие стайки, кучки преданных, которые сжав зубы идут и повторяют: 

Харе Кришна Харе Кришна,
Кришна Кришна Харе Харе,
Харе Рама Харе Рама,
Рама Рама Харе Харе

Идут вокруг Вриндавана и видно что иногда это странные люди, иногда - люди не очень высокого, у них карма на лицах изображена. Вот. Но при этом у них на лицах также изображена удивительная решимость во чтобы-то ни стало найти Кришну и они идут и бубнят:

Харе Кришна Харе Кришна,
Кришна Кришна Харе Харе,
Харе Рама Харе Рама,
Рама Рама Харе Харе

Это прям видно у них на лицах. И этот йог, бабаджи сидел-сидел и обратился к этому знакомому: - Это не может пройти даром! Это не может быть... Я каждое утро, каждый день их вижу, они ходят, они приезжают откуда-то непонятно откуда -  из какой-то Тмутаракани сюда во Вриндаван и они каждое утро ходят - у них решимость и они повторяют святое имя, они каждый день едят прасад. Это просто так не пройдёт! Рано или поздно они станут преданными! Рано или поздно это случится! Даром это не может пройти!

Бхагавад-гита 9.30 18 ноября 1998, Санкт-Петербург. с 1:14:50

----------


## Махабхарата дас

· 
О ПРАНАЯМЕ

Есть 5 пран. Прежде чем мы перейдем к каким-то практическим методам, мне хотелось рассказать немножечко теорию. Есть одна прана, или жизненная энергия, но она принимает 5 основных форм или 5 функций: прана, апана, самана, удана и вьяна. 
Ведические брахманы до сих пор – есть традиция до сих пор, – когда они садятся есть, для них еда или употребление пищи – это ритуал, определенное жертвоприношение. Вначале, перед тем, как положить первую пригоршню пищи себе в рот, они упоминают имена этих пяти жизненных потоков и говорят, что это жертвоприношение вам. Дескать, я сейчас кушаю, это возлияние на вас. 
Прана – это воздух, который мы вдыхаем, который идет вверх и вниз, главная прана. Апана – это воздух, идущий вниз, выводящий все. С помощью праны мы вдыхаем жизненную энергию, а апана выводит токсины из нашего тела, она отвечает за все выводящие функции, за вывод экскрементов и всего остального, всех токсинов. Если апана не работает, то человек отравится от токсинов. 
Прана – это жизненная энергия, которую мы получаем извне со вдохом. Самана – это прана, которая отвечает за пищеварение, она уравновешивает прану и апану, идущий вверх воздух и идущий вниз воздух. Она отвечает за переваривание, за усвоение пищи, за то, как функционирует наша печень. Если люди со слабой печенью, то это результат того, что у них плохо работает именно этот жизненный поток. 
Удана – это потоки в верхней части, и прежде всего в голове, это функционирование различных процессов в нашей голове, от которых очень много зависит. 
Вьяна – это циркуляция во всем теле. Сознание доносится до мельчайших клеточек нашего тела, жизненная энергия доносится до каждой крошечной клеточки. Представьте себе этот механизм, который создал Бог. На самом деле невозможно представить себе. Я, собственно, из-за этого и стал тем, кем я стал, потому что я стал изучать молекулярную биологию, и я изучал одну бактерию в течение нескольких лет и понял, что где-то много-много тысяч человек в разных институтах изучают ту же самую бактерию и до сих пор понять не могут, как она устроена. Одну маленькую клеточку!
Сколько у нас тут клеточек? Каждый здесь несравненно гораздо более сложный, чем эта дурацкая бактерия, которую все люди дружно изучают и получают за это Нобелевские премии, а потом говорят, что Бога нет, потому что, ну, мы все поняли. Это сложнейший механизм, и сознание в каждую клеточку нашего тела, в каждый уголок, закоулок приносит жизненный поток, который называется вьяной.
Пранаяма что, собственно, делает? Это удивительная техника, которая закладывает связь между функционированием нашего ума, тела и дыханием. Йоги древние открыли этот закон или закономерность, что функционирование нашего ума очень сильно зависит от нашего дыхания. Сейчас у меня, естественно, нет возможности для того, чтобы объяснить вам все тонкости, но несколько фокусов мне хотелось бы вам показать, связанных с пранаямой. 
Пранаяма – это удивительная техника, которая позволяет привести в гармонию все, что у нас есть, – ум, тело, очистить все это. Есть специальные формы пранаямы, которые позволяют сжечь токсины. Люди постятся по многу-многу суток для того, чтобы сжечь токсины, но если они будут каждый день делать бастрика-пранаяму, запишите себе, просто каждый день три минуты тратить на бастрика-пранаяму, то никаких токсинов в их теле не будет, они все будут сжигаться. 
Есть несколько видов пранаямы, пара десятков. Есть пранаяма, которая называется капалабхати-пранаяма, мы ее с вами сделаем скоро, через несколько минут. Это пранаяма, которая тоже сжигает токсины, и прежде всего в уме, потому что буквально «капал-бхати» означает «сияние от вашего лба». Человек, который занимается этой пранаямой, до такой степени очищает свой ум, что у него появляется видимая аура или по крайней мере достаточно ясно различимая аура, исходящая от него. Если он реально регулярно тратит 5 минут на эту пранаяму. 
Всего 5 минут в день, это, правда, не так просто, как вам кажется, но просто 5 минут может дать такой эффект. Но самое главное, если человек в конце концов научится владеть самим дыханием…
Само слово «пранаяма» значит «прана» и «айама». «Айама» значит «расширение сферы праны». Можно сказать, удлинение или замедление дыхания, но на самом деле пранаяма означает овладение своим дыханием так, что прана расширяется или усиливается в моем теле. Мы с вами в бессознательном состоянии – а процесс дыхания – это один из рефлекторных процессов – делаем 15 вдыханий в минуту.
Каждый день мы делаем сколько вдыханий? Сами посчитайте, 20 000–21 000 или не знаю сколько. Йоги говорят, что отмерено не число наших лет, а отмерено число дыханий. Что человек, когда он рождается, он рождается с заранее отмеренным ему числом дыханий, поэтому люди так часто умирают, когда они бегают в погоне за здоровьем. Потому что, когда они бегают, дыхание становится учащенным. Это одно из недоразумений, предрассудков современных. Они думают, что если они будут бегать много... Вы просто растратите свою жизненную энергию попусту. 
Йоги говорят, что чем медленнее человек дышит, тем больше он живет. Собака как дышит? Сколько она живет? От силы 6 лет, ну, может, 10, от силы 12 лет. Черепаха как дышит? Трудно даже показать, очень медленно, и может жить сотни и тысячи лет. Продолжительность жизни, если мы посмотрим на разные виды животных, напрямую зависит от того, насколько часто они дышат. 
Что делают йоги? Помимо чисто физических вещей, помимо того, что пранаяма имеет чисто физические характеристики, она оздоравливает сознание и ум, она, помимо этого, еще замедляет эти беспокойства в нашем уме. Когда человек гневается или очень сильно возбужден, когда он очень сильно взволнован, ему советуют: успокойся и подыши, иди, походи немножко и подыши. Это современная форма пранаямы – то, что от нее еще осталось. 
Но на самом деле это филигранная техника, которой я не собираюсь вас учить, не надейтесь, но просто чисто на теоретическом уровне, чтобы мы поняли, что это такое, потому что чуть позже я перейду к другим, более глубоким вещам, чтобы мы поняли, какие методы есть в наших руках. Это на самом деле достаточно простая вещь, хотя подходить к этому нужно осторожно. В йоге говорят, что дыхание подобно слону, а слона надо дрессировать очень осторожно. Мы начинаем сознательно подходить к своему дыханию, и это сразу же переводит нас – это еще один дополнительный эффект пранаямы – из бессознательной, автоматической сферы функционирования нашего сознания в сознание. Сейчас мы это сделаем, мы попробуем просто сознательно дышать.
Просто закройте глаза, выпрямите спину, что очень важно, потому что прана проходит в течение одного вдоха и одного выдоха вдоль одного позвоночника. В позвоночнике есть тонкие каналы, по которым циркулирует энергия, они называются «ида» и «пингала», и во время одного вдоха она циркулирует. Поэтому очень важно, чтобы этот позвоночник был прямым во время пранаямы или во время других каких-то практик. Давайте просто сейчас понаблюдаем за своим дыханием и одновременно с этим зарегистрируем изменения, которые происходят в нашем теле и уме. Нужно закрыть глаза, выпрямиться, чуть-чуть расслабиться и как бы со стороны зафиксировать свое сознание на вдохе и выдохе. Вдохи свободные, легкие, абсолютно ненатужные, мы просто вдыхаем воздух и с этим какую-то энергию и прану, а потом выдыхаем. Буквально одну минуту мы попробуем это сделать. 
… 
Что случилось? Ум успокоился, мы расслабились. Человек сразу же расслабляется. Мы, сами того не подозревая... Из-за всех беспокойств, из-за всех стрессов в нашем теле накапливается много напряжения. В нашем лице накапливается напряжение, из-за этого у нас появляются морщины. Эти напряжения мешают нам на самом деле нормально жить и функционировать. Просто такое простое упражнение, несколько секунд мы это делали. Человек расслабился. 
Просто наблюдая за дыханием, человек может расслабиться в большей степени, чем во время специальных релаксационных упражнений. Это совершенно элементарная, простая вещь.
Хотелось еще одному трюку вас научить. Если ум ваш очень сильно возбудился, если вам хочется кому-нибудь сказать что-то или сделать, тарелку разбить об чью-то голову, если вы сумеете вспомнить об этом, есть совершенно железно действующая техника, каким образом остановить ум, когда он разогнался, куда-то гонится… Попробуйте когда-нибудь: нужно взять и резко выдохнуть. Выдохните, пожалуйста. Сморкаться не надо. Попробуйте как-нибудь на досуге. Что произойдет? Вы увидите: в тот момент, когда вы выдохнули, происходит задержка дыхания, после этого автоматически – после задержки – ум останавливается на скаку, на полном скаку. Так как он остановился, можно посмотреть и подумать, а стоит вообще тарелку разбивать или нет, тарелка-то пригодится еще. 
Человек может таким элементарным способом… (Вопрос: через нос?) Только через нос, но выдох должен быть резким и полным. Глубоким. Таким образом человек может мгновенно, буквально реально на полном скаку остановить свой ум, который разбушевался, и так как он остановился, можно как-нибудь немножечко осмотреться. Потом он опять побежит куда-нибудь, но это один из радикальных способов. 
Пранаяма, как я уже сказал, заключается в том, чтобы медленно, постепенно расширить сферу праны. Потому что в норме, когда мы сейчас с вами дышим, мы вдыхаем где-то 400 мл воздуха. На самом деле наши легкие вполне свободно без всяких проблем могут вдыхать два литра воздуха за один раз. Когда они вдыхают эти два литра воздуха, то, соответственно, очищение и насыщение их жизненной энергией, которую мы получаем, также становится выше. За счет просто работы со своим дыханием человек может меньше есть и получать больше энергии. Он может меньше спать. Обычно мы спим семь, восемь или девять часов, но на самом деле человеку нужно пять часов, четыре часа, может быть, немножко больше, в зависимости от конституции, от тела, возраста. Человек может меньше есть, не уставать, меньше спать и реально по-другому функционировать, повысить уровень своей жизненной энергии.
Кришна объясняет, что те, кто занимается пранаямой, они постепенно сжигают свою карму. Каким образом происходит это в процессе пранаямы? Как по-вашему? (Ответы: выходят греховные желания…) Да, в конечном счете из-за того, что человек успокаивает свои мысли и ум, соответственно, ослабевают какие-то желания, которые вызваны прошлыми нашими опытами наслаждения, удовольствий, и, в конце концов, эта пранаяма действует на трех уровнях. 
Мне сейчас хотелось бы сформулировать очень важное понимание, которое необходимо для того, чтобы понять в целом систему всех Вед. Эффект любого упражнения йоги, эффект следования любому принципу, заложенному в священных писаниях, проявляется на трех уровнях. Именно о них мне хотелось бы сейчас сказать.
Есть три уровня, соответствующие трем уровням реальности, и на этих трех уровнях мы можем ощутить позитивный эффект. Есть грубый уровень, который называется «адхибхаутика». Это грубый материальный уровень. Когда я начинаю дышать ритмически, когда я контролирую свое дыхание (я помню, что я еще обещал вам несколько упражнений, мы это сделаем), то эффект проявляется на грубом уровне, на уровне моего тела. Карма сжигается на уровне тела в виде того, что уходят болезни, токсины, потому что болезни – это не что иное, как какие-то кармические реакции, последствия моих действий. Очищаются каналы, которые забились в результате неправильного, негармоничного функционирования в этом мире, очень много других вещей происходит чисто на физическом уровне. Токсины уходят. Я немножко поторопился с каналами, они на другом уровне идут. Это первое преимущество или благо, которое я испытываю.
Второй уровень называется «адхидайвика» – уровень тонкоэнергетический. Вселенная имеет физический план, который доступен нашему восприятию и с которым мы все время взаимодействуем, и имеет тонкоэнергетический аспект, который тоже многообразен. Физический уровень очень многообразен, и человек очень очарован и прикован к этому многообразию. 
Тонкоэнергетический аспект не менее многообразен, и люди, которые научились чувствовать этот тонкий мир, или движение этих энергий, или еще что-то, они в не меньшей степени очарованы им. Он называется «адхидайвика», потому что в ведических писаниях говорится, что все эти тонкоэнергетические силы природы представлены в том числе личностями, девами. Слово «дева», которое вы, может быть, слышали – в мусульманских сказках девами называют каких-то страшных демонов или существ более тонкого плана, – в переводе с санскрита означает «сияющий». 
Это живые существа на более тонком энергетическом плане, чье тело соткано из энергии, поэтому они и называются сияющими, и они, собственно, управляют другим планом бытия. Иногда люди вступают с ними в какое-то взаимодействие, речь идет не о приведениях, а об этих тонких энергиях, и эти девы представлены в том числе в нашем теле. Говорится, что наше тело является репликой или отражением вселенной. 
Как построена вселенная, наше тело – это маленькая реплика вселенной. Как во вселенной есть на тонком уровне Меру-данда, или гора Меру, или ось энергетическая, вокруг которой вращается вся вселенная, она изображается в виде золотой горы, которая конусообразно вниз направлена – широкой частью своей она направлена вверх, острой частью вниз. Точно так же у нас, в нашем теле, есть эта Меру-данда, позвоночник. Веды объясняют, что Меру-данда – это канал энергетический, через который человек может покинуть эту вселенную, выйти вверх, и точно такую же роль в нашем теле играет позвоночник. Это тот самый канал, через который душа может перейти вверх и выйти в иной план бытия. 
Поэтому есть второй уровень, тонкоэнергетический, на котором сжигается наша карма, или нежелательные последствия наших поступков. Этот план, называющийся адхидайвикой, каким образом пранаяма воздействует на него? Очищаются чакры, каналы, в конце концов, сама по себе прана. Энергия начинает действовать, и мы физически просто начинаем ощущать прилив энергии. Ум становится сильнее, это на самом деле тоже уровень ума. Прана позволяет нашему уму функционировать гораздо более сосредоточенно и концентрированно, переводит наш ум из неправильного в правильный режим действия.
И есть, наконец, третий уровень бытия, адхьятмика, это уровень духа, души или единая духовная природа всего сущего. На самом деле, если изображать все сущее, то, что дано нам в наших ощущениях, то есть этот грубый уровень... Есть тонкоэнергетический уровень, но за всем этим стоит некая духовная природа, которую часто люди изображают в виде точки, имея в виду, что тут нет разнообразия. На самом деле это неполное представление о духовной реальности, потому что, в соответствии с Ведами, вся материальная реальность является отражением духовной реальности. Это та самая точка единого духовного принципа или духовного начала, которая всего-навсего является началом духовной жизни. 
Духовная жизнь или духовная сфера бытия ничуть не менее разнообразна. Все разнообразие материального мира возникло оттуда, оно является тенью, всего лишь навсего виртуальной реальностью настоящей реальности, духовной реальности, которую душа воспринимает напрямик. Эту реальность она воспринимает не напрямик, через посредство всех этих механизмов, компьютеров, в которых она живет. 
Адхьятмика означает реально на этом уровне, когда карма сжигается, сначала в процессе пранаямы, на этом уровне, каким образом человек получает благо от пранаямы? Когда ум успокаивается, душа получает возможность отделить себя от ума. Почему нам так трудно отделить себя от ума в «нормальном» состоянии? Потому что картина в уме нас слишком захватывает. Я дал это сравнение с кинотеатром. Темно в этом кинотеатре, чтобы мы все сосредоточились там, и мы все живем там. 
Вся наша реальность сосредоточена там, и мы забываем о себе, о вечной реальности, вечной природе своей души. Когда ум успокаивается, в уме перестает происходить слишком много всяких глупостей, и в какой-то момент я начинаю понимать: в общем-то, чего я так расстраиваюсь-то? Для меня ничего не меняется, я душа, я вечная неизменная душа. Пранаяма с помощью постепенного успокоения ума дает человеку возможность почувствовать вечность. 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Я думаю, что тема эта очень уместна в данный момент. Вчера мы с вами говорили о том, каким образом можно подвести людей к преданному служению с помощью культуры в благости и немного говорили об опасностях, которые с этим сопряжены. Но на самом деле опасности ещё сильнее, чем может показаться на первый взгляд, потому что гуна благости, в каком-то смысле означает материальный успех.

Гуна благости подразумевает материальное счастье, материальное процветание, материальное благополучие. По закону материальной природы она неизбежно приводит к этому. И материальное благополучие в свою очередь к чему приводит? К гордости и в конце концов приводит к оскорблениям. Примером этому всему в Шримад Бхагаватам кто является?

Из зала: - Дакша

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Дакша, который был в каком-то смысле очень благостным живым существом, праджапати, соответствующим и следовавшим всем правилам ведической культуры, хорошо знавшим астрологию, Аюрведу и многие другие аспекты этой культуры. Наверняка индийскую музыку, раги тоже хорошо знал. Красивые мантры произносил, совершал ягьи.

В Йога-сутре Патанджали описаны стадии  отречения от материального мира и первая стадия отречения от материального мира достаточно хорошо соответствует постепенному отказу от различных глубин материальной природы. Говорится, что в начале наша привязанность к материальному миру находится в физическом плане в нашем теле. То есть наши чувства в нашем теле привязаны к материальным наслаждениям.

Причем, как правило, отвратительным материальным наслаждениям: к наркотикам, вину, к мясу, к каким-то другим вещам и эту привязанность очень трудно преодолеть и когда привязанность находится на уровне физического тела, то это привязанность в какой гуне?

Из зала: - Невежества

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - В гуне невежества. Гуне невежества это самая глубокая степень рабства, когда привязанность находится буквально в чувствах.  Человек сходит с ума если ему не дать сигарету. Человек сходит с ума - он готов на любые преступления, если он привязан к курению он готов убить человека если ему наркотики не дать.

Теперь, когда человек немножечко освобождается от этого рабства... Это очень глубокая степень рабства и когда он немножко освобождается от этого рабства и переходит под влияние гуны страсти, то как утверждает Патанджали Муни, привязанность переходит в сферу ума. Тело уже не так сильно привязано, но ум привязан очень сильно. И что на уровне гуны страсти постоянно порождает ум? Желания.

Ум - это бесконечный генератор желаний: одно желание, другое желание... И наслаждение в гуне страсти имеет по большей части не столько физический сколько умственный характер: человек наслаждается  своим положением, богатством... Это в каком-то смысле по большей степени умственное наслаждение - не столько даже физическое.

И можно видеть что  иногда страстные люди или люди, которые действительно достигли чего-то они могут на физическом плане быть достаточно аскетичными. Одним из примеров этого является господин Сталин. Все говорили, что рядом он был очень аскетичным, у него был один френч, но при этом наслаждение в гуне страсти или  или привязанность которая была на уровне ума, была очень сильной.

И дальше следующий уровень или следующая стадия отречения, опять же в соответствии с Йога-сутрой заключается в том, что человек избавляется от привязанности в физическом теле, избавляется от привязанности в уме, но привязанности в уме приобретает какой характер? Негативный. Это уровень сатва-гуны, о которой мы сейчас с вами говорим и которая, собственно, представляет опасность.

Стих с которого начинает Бхактивинод Тхакур своё описание анартхи и анартха-нивритти - то есть процесса избавления от анартх, утверждает что человек так или иначе отождествляет себя с гунами материальной природы и в этом собственно и заключается анартха. 

анартха упашанам сакшад бхакти-йога адхокшадже

Это средство  избавления от всех она анартх, но до этого он говорит что живое существо находящееся вне гун материальной природы тем не менее тригунатмакам - его атма или отождествление себя с этим миром заключается в тригунатма.

И когда человек отождествляет себя с гуной благости, а это та самая опасность, которую таит в себе ведическая культура - отождествление себя с гуной благости или материальное представление о себе как о каком-то порождение гуны благости, то как говорит Патанджали Муни, у него привязанность на уровне гуны благости приобретает негативный характер - это привязанность по-прежнему в уме, но негативная. В том смысле, что человек начинает гордиться чем?

Из зала: - Своим просвещением, своей осознанностью

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Ну, да тем, что он такой чистый; тем, что он такой замечательный; тем, что он находится в гуне благости и с высока смотреть на кого? 

Из зала: - На других людей

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - На всех остальных, которые находятся в низших гунах материальной природы. Иначе говоря, даже исходя из этого гуна благости в каком-то смысле подразумевает даже ещё большую гордыню чем все остальные гуны, потому что гуна благости позволяет человеку смотреть на всех остальных свысока. 

Он начинает считать себя более свободным - гуна благости предоставляет большие возможности и в этом опасность в каком-то смысле духовного пути, потому что духовный путь как мы видим и как мы знаем пролегает через гуну благости.  Чтобы попасть в гуну беспримесной благости нужно перейти через гуну благости,но  гуна благости таит в себе эту опасность или подводный камень на который можно очень легко наткнуться.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Очищение от анартх в обществе преданных. Лекция 1, 25 декабря 2004, Тюмень

----------


## Махабхарата дас

МЫ ДОЛЖНЫ ДЕРЖАТЬСЯ ДРУГ ЗА ДРУГА!

Конечно же, я хочу, чтобы ученики помогали друг другу. 
Надо понимать, что какое-то личностное взаимодействие может быть только в относительно небольшой группе людей. Чем больше становится группа, тем больше вероятность того, что будут какие-то подгруппы людей по интересам — это нормально. 
Не нужно бояться этого, если они не питают каких-то враждебных чувств по отношению друг к другу, а стараются, насколько это возможно, сотрудничать.
Абсолютно очевидно, что мы никогда не достигнем такой ситуации, когда все будут одинаковые, в одинаковых отношениях. Этого не будет. Будут люди, которые чисто по своей природе ближе друг к другу, им легче взаимодействовать друг с другом — они будут общаться ближе. 
Кто-то будет общаться на каком-то расстоянии — это нормально, ничего плохого в этом нет.
Я хочу еще раз подчеркнуть, что если этот принцип будет реализован – мы не равнодушны друг к другу, а именно пытаемся понять, что делают другие, пытаемся увидеть, чем мы можем помочь другим, — то тогда, конечно же, энергия будет набираться. Когда людей становится больше, это может быть хорошо, а может быть плохо. Иногда больше людей, а энергии меньше в этой группе, потому что в группе вся атмосфера отравлена каким-то соперничеством, какими-то пересудами, каким-то желанием обвинить друг друга, еще что-то такое, на чем бы это ни было основано. 
Но если в целом будет правильное настроение – когда мы видим, что делают другие, ценим то, что делают другие, и, если можем — помогаем, не можем — по крайней мере радуемся за то, что другие что-то делают, и пытаемся чисто на уровне сердца помочь, – то тогда в группе будет накапливаться энергия, будет накапливаться сила, способность что-то сделать и в целом можно будет горы своротить.
Примером этого являются братья Пандавы. Их было мало, у них было мало союзников, но так как у них было очень большое единство, то это единство в конце концов победило превосходящую силу противника. Точно так же у нас. Нас мало. 
В целом атмосфера в мире становится все более и более демоничной. Она демоничная везде: в Европе она по-своему демоничная, в России она по-своему демоничная, в Индии она по-своему демоничная. Но это факт, что главную скрипку играют люди демонического настроения. И нам надо от этой демонической атмосферы защищаться. И как мы можем защититься?
Только помогая друг другу. Это страшная вещь: атмосфера становится все более и более демоничной. Какие-то вещи, которые немыслимы были еще лет двадцать-тридцать назад, сейчас становятся более менее общепринятой нормой. Пища становится все более и более отравленной. Воздух отравленный, атмосфера отравленная, отношения отравленные, менталитет отравленный, принципы взаимодействия между людьми отравлены — много яда вокруг. И нам надо постепенно от этого яда избавляться, но сможем мы это делать, только помогая друг другу. Иначе сложно будет как-то защитить эти ростки. 
Поэтому мое видение таково: мы должны держаться друг за друга, и стараться помогать друг другу, и, в хорошем смысле этого слова, зависеть друг от друга. В зависимости нет ничего дурного, если она правильно построена, если мы зависим от духовной силы другого. Мы можем быть сами духовно слабыми, но, если мы находимся в обществе духовно сильных людей, нам легче будет избавиться от своей слабости. 
Мне хотелось бы, чтобы общество становилось духовно сильным и поддерживало других, всех людей, которые вливаются туда. На санскрите есть поговорка: калау санге шакти хи, или что-то вроде этого, — в век Кали энергия находится только в объединениях людей, в группах людей, в организациях. Индивидуально, порознь каждый из нас может быть не очень сильным, но если мы находимся в духовно сильной среде, то в этой среде мы будем чувствовать огромную силу, подпитку. 
Для этого нужно эту среду, или сангу, правильно организовать, чтобы каждый человек смог вкладывать туда свою хорошую энергию и не вкладывал какой-то негатив, который есть у каждого из нас. Негатива полно, он может быть в разных формах, но надо стараться сюда приносить позитив. В конце концов, это наша семья. Тут мы должны найти людей, которые поддерживают нас.
Итак, когда новый человек приходит, надо поддерживать его, заботиться о нем. Иногда люди приходят, но потом как-то не чувствуют персонального отношения, именно потому что к нему не проявляют интереса. В этом проблема Запада: в западной культуре люди становятся имперсоналистами, им не интересно. Поразительно, во времена моего детства я жил в довольно большом доме, там было восемь подъездов. Я знал практически всех людей. Четырехэтажный дом, восемь подъездов, я знал почти всех людей, которые жили в этом доме, знал какие-то их ситуации. Я точно знал тех, кто жил в нашем подъезде и в соседних подъездах тоже. Сейчас же люди на одной лестничной площадке живут, но они не знают, как зовут соседей, — просто не интересно.
Интереса нет. Почему? Индивидуализм. Он полностью победил. А у нас ведь личностная религия, личностное отношение, личностная философия, потому что, в конце концов, Бог — Личность. И личностное отношение значит, что нам должно быть интересно. Интересно означает, что мы должны доброжелательно относиться.
Доброжелательно — значит ценить то, что другие делают, благодарить их, говорить: «Спасибо большое, что вы это делаете! Спасибо вам, что стараетесь!»

© Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Этот стих естественным образом развивает тему, которую Нарада Муни поднял в предыдущем стихе.  Если в предыдущем стихе  Нарада Муни объясняет, что человек который отказался от всех материальных желаний; который отверг, отбросил все материальные желания и таким образом очистил своё сердце, такой человек может с чувством обратиться к Богу. 

В таком человеке изнутри его сердца поднимается чувство бхава, подлинная любовь к Кришне и, соответственно, такому человеку Кришна становится его покорным слугой, Он исполняет любые его приказания, любую его волю. Но в этом стихе Нарада Муни рассказывает что случается с теми, кто по слабости своей не может отказаться от материальных желаний, но при этом всё равно поклоняется Богу. 

И на самом деле мы можем понять, что этот стих очень актуален для всех нас. Потому что мы не спешим отказаться от своих материальных желаний, но при этом одновременно стараемся поклоняться Богу. На самом деле в этом мире очень мало людей, которые являются откровенными атеистами, людей которые полностью отвергают Бога.   

Большая часть людей находится где-то посередине и также очень мало людей которые являются чистыми преданными - которые отвергли всё и для них нет ничего кроме Бога. Большая часть людей пытается найти какой-то разумный компромисс между материей и духом.   

И несмотря на то, что большинство Священных Писаний предостерегает от такой позиции, начиная с Библии или Евангелия, где говорится что нельзя одновременно служить Богу и маммоне, что нельзя быть слугой двух господ, что нужно иметь только одного Господина и служить одному Господину, тем не менее большинство людей так или иначе стараются угодить двум господам, руководствуясь русской народной мудростью, что "ласковый телёнок двух маток сосёт".   

И они думают, что я могу так или иначе заниматься материальной деятельностью, служить с одной стороны этой самой маммоне и с другой стороны могу служить Богу. Здесь Нарада Муни говорит что получается из такого компромисса. Очень мало людей, которые занимают принципиально и последовательно атеистическую позицию. Это люди, которые сами хотят занять место Бога и таких людей которые откровенно осмеливается заявить это они Бог очень мало. 

Я встречался с одним таким человеком. Он был вором в законе, со всеми вытекающими отсюда последствиями.  У нас был с ним определённой философский диспут и когда я сказал что-то о Боге, он сказал: - Какой Бог? Я сам Бог! При этом у него была дырка от пули, он хрипел, сипел, но тем не менее, искренне считал, что он Бог. 

Другой пример этого Хираньякашипу. Хираньякашипу в беседе с Прахладой. Когда он узнал что Прахлад поклоняется Богу он сначала искренне удивился. Сначала он даже не возмутился. Сначала он попытался попроповедовать Прохладу. Сначала он сказал: - Какой смысл Ему поклоняться? Он привёл очень интересный пример.

Он сказал что павлины никогда не прославляют змей, потому что как известно павлины это заклятые враги змей.   Если павлин видит змею он сразу её кушает. И кошки никогда не прославляют крыс, не поклоняются крысам, потому что кошки питаются крысами. Поэтому нам демонам не к лицу прославлять Бога. Потому что если мы Его увидим, мы Его съедим, мы Его убьём.  Таких людей мало. Это скорее исключение чем правило.   

Большая часть людей, как мы уже сказали, находится где-то посередине и пытается найти эту самую золотую середину компромисса: чуть-чуть поклоняться Богу, чуть-чуть служить Ему; чуть-чуть поклоняться каким-то материальным вещам. Но здесь Нарада Муни говорит, что поклонение такого человека становится лицемерным.

Что так как он не в силах отказаться от своих материальных желаний, он с одной стороны поклоняется Богу, но он лицемерит и это лицемерие отправляет его поклонение, отправляется всё то, что он преподносит Богу. И Кришну тут называют очень важным словом Расагья. _Раса_ значит суть, значит вкус, подлинный вкус и _гья_ - Тот, кто знает.   

Расагья значит что Бог очень легко может отличить что Ему преподносят. Бог не зависит от того села группа   Шрила Прабхупада начинает свой комментарий с объяснения что Он не зависит от наших подношений, что Он не будет голодать если мы Ему прасада не будем предлагать, но Он принимает только то, что исполненный чистоты, что исполнено этой расы; только то, что идёт от чистого сердца. Он не примет что-то... 

Мы с вами будучи людьми или живыми существами склонными к компромиссам можем принять нечто осквернённое. Если даже нам что-то предлагать не от чистого сердца, так как у нас есть желание принять что-то, мы примем это, но Бог говорится там, принимает только нечто на 100% чистое. Он не принимает что-то, что осквернено корыстными мотивами и в этом суть. Поэтому тут говорится, что люди у которых есть этот осквернённый разум - _куманишанам_ или в другом месте Шримад Бхагаватам об этом говорится - куйоги. Есть йоги и куйоги. _Ку_ значит плохой йог.
_
Куманишанам_ - человек с извращенным сердцем, с извращенным сознанием, лицемерный человек. И здесь говорится, что даже если он поклоняется Богу... И такие люди пытаются поклоняются Богу, Бог от них ничего не принимает. Это его право отвергнуть то, что предлагает что случается стакой человек и ту же самую тему затрагивает Царицы Кунти в Первой Песне Шримад Бхагаватам, где она говорит, что случатся с человеком, который гордится самим собой.   

Такой человек гордится тем, что у него есть. Как я сейчас живу у замечательных преданных - у Гопешвары и матаджи Гауранги прии. И у них есть книга Эриха Фромма. Она называется "Быть или иметь". Я не читал эту книгу, но название мне очень понравилась. Потому, что там как раз проводится эта грань между тем что значит "я есть". "Я есть" значит я есть душа и раз я душа, значит я должен поклоняться Богу и в этом суть.   

Но большинство людей предпочитают второй вариант - иметь. Они предпочитают находить свою сущность, своё я в том, что у них есть в различных вещах, которые они приобрели, в каких-то богатства которые них есть, а для преданного единственным богатствам является Бог и его отношения с Богом. Других богатых нет. Всё остальное смешно. Всё остальное прах, всё остальное материя. Но обычно люди пытаются осуществить себя в том что у них есть. 

Не в том, что они есть, не в том что они есть чистые душа, а в том что у них есть: в приобретениях, материальных вещах, ещё в чём-то.   И говорится что это то, что оскверняет сердце человека. Как здесь о том же сам говорит царицы Кунти. Она говорит что: 

джанмаишварйа-шрута-шрибхир 
эдхамана-мадах пуман  

Что человека опьяняют четыре вещи. Джанма. Что такое Джанма? 
_
Из зала ответ не слышен_

Б.В.Госвами: Да, джанма значит знатное происхождение. Айшвария -богатство. Шрута - знание и Шри - в данном случае красота.  

джанмаишварйа-шрута-шрибхир 
эдхамана-мадах пуман 

Человек сходи с ума когда у него есть что-то из этого. Он становится абсолютно полностью сумасшедшим. _Мада_ значит гордость. Он начинает гордиться этим. Стоит посмотреть на людей, которые обладают чем-то из вышеперечисленных богатств сразу же видно - дурак дураком.  Гордый человек выглядит очень глупо. Если он красивый, то он смотрится, подводит себе глаза, он пытается что-то из себя изображать. Люди не понимают что даже если у них что-то есть, сколько это всё останется у них?  В течение какого времени у них это всё есть?   

Человек может быть очень учёным, но сколько эта ученость останется с ним? Как например один пример это Кант. Кант был величайшим философом. Он такого насочинял, что никто потом понять не мог. Но что самое удивительное что он сам не мог этого понять особенно под старость, когда он стал маразматиком и выжил из ума полностью. Люди приходили к нему, спрашивали: - О, великий Иммануил Кант, о чём там ваша философия?
- Ась?   

Я могу гордиться своим умом или своей ученостью, я могу сколько угодно расправлять свою грудь, но сколько это всё продлится?  Или красота - ещё лучше. В юности люди обычно если у них есть немножко красоты очень этим гордятся.    Но  скоро седые волосы начинают появляться, морщины и человек начинает разглаживать свои морщины. Или какая-нибудь актриса делает двадцать первую пластическую операцию, чтобы сохранить остатки былой красоты.   

Люди пытаются цепляться за всё это и пытаются найти опору во всём этом. Это - эдхамана-мадах пуман. Это делает человека гордым и опьяняет его.  

наивархатй абхидхатум 
ваи твам акинчана-гочарам  

В результате этот человек не может искренне обратиться к Богу. Это гордость или попытка реализовать себя во всём этом лишает человека искренности в его отношениях с Богом. В этом проблема. Только в этом.   

И поэтому он не может с чувством возносить молитвы Богу и поэтому он лишается самого большого богатства.   У него может быть есть какие-то другие богатства, но он лишается самого большого богатства.  И здесь Нарада Муни немножко глубже развивает эту тему и он перечисляет примерно то же самые вещи. Он говорит шрута, что значит ученость; дхана что значит богатство; кула - происхождение и карманам - великие достижения в материальной деятельности.  И то же самое, он использует те же самые слова: мадаир йе - такие люди сходят с ума, они начинают этим гордиться. Но к чему приводит эта гордость?

Далее в аудио с 16:45

Б.В.Госвами. Шримад-Бхагаватам 4.31.21 27 мая 2002, Омск

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Многие люди, пытаясь понять в чем проблема века Кали, начинают искать заговор. Самая распространенная философия в век Кали – это философия заговора. Есть, ясное дело, сионистский заговор, мы все знаем: евреи виноваты, это тоже одна из причин или одна из философий. Бык ее тут не упоминает, он еще не так глубоко знал и понимал все это. Кто-то ищет мировое правительство, которое стоит за всем, кто-то ищет ещё что-то, но на самом деле во всем виноват Кали, но за всем этим стоит Кришна!

Кали тоже в каком-то смысле слуга Кришны. Нам нужно очень хорошо понимать, потому что люди, которые сходят с ума на этом … Попадались вам люди, которые сошли с ума на поисках причины всех причин и всех страданий человечества, которые ищут происки сионистской мафии во всем или которые сходят с ума даже среди преданных на этом всемирном заговоре? Попадались вам такие преданные, которые во всем винят мировое правительство ?

Недавно один преданный в городе, которого я не буду называть, написал целое письмо мэру с жалобой. Он сказал, что есть хорошее общество, созданное Шрилой Прабхупадой, но к сожалению евреи взяли в нем верх, как и во всех остальных структурах. Пожалуйста, разберитесь, потому что они тут управляют и всё портят. Это то, каким образом на самом деле майя сбивает нас с толку. Это то, каким образом майя или иллюзия вводит человека в заблуждение.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.17.18. Юрлово. 22.08.2008

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Ты говоришь, что я проповедую, что я великий проповедник и что благодаря моей проповеди все остальные становятся преданными. 
Но Прахлада Махарадж сказал очень важную вещь, которую всем проповедникам нужно помнить. Он привёл санскритскую поговорку. Эта санскритская поговорка гласит, что легко быть умным, когда даёшь наставление другим. Когда мы поучаем других очень легко говорить правильные слова. Когда мы сидим и учим это всё очень легко, это ещё ничего не значит. Это может оставаться просто на уровне слов. Можно давать хорошие слова и другие даже будут чувствовать, будут воспринимать, будут принимать что-то, но Прахлада Махарадж  говорит из скромности что это ещё ничего не значит...

Шримад-Бхагаватам 4.31.21 27 мая 2002, Омск

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: - У Прабхупады было очень много учеников и у них было достаточно веры  и знаний, они занимали очень возвышенное положение, и настораживает что они уходят из Движения

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Прабхупад когда он уходил из этого мира его последние слова, его завещание было: Люди будут уходить и пусть вас это не смущает.

Вопрос: - А причина? Недостаточно знаний? 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - В каждом отдельном случае это может быть разные вещи. И основная причина заключается в том, что мы находимся в материальном мире и материальный мир работает против нас. Мы постоянно соприкасаемся с разъедающей силой майи. И мало того, что материальный мир вне нас. Это было бы ладно, Господь с ним, если бы он вне нас был - главное, что он внутри нас. У нас материальный ум, с материальными привычками, материальными желаниями. Мы постоянно этот материальный мир впитываем в себя, внутрь. 

И самое ужасное, что у нас есть ложное эго. Это ложное эго самое дорогое для нас, это то самое, что мы будем защищать ценою своей жизни. Не кому не отдадим! Разрушить ложное эго, наше представление о себе любимом. Всё это есть, поэтому нам нужно очень хорошо понимать, что нам нужна... Поэтому мы сражаемся. Поэтому вся эта история рассказана перед войной, перед битвой. Арджуне нужно было это чтобы сражаться. Нам нужно это чтобы сражаться. Каждый день мы сражаемся. Чтобы сражаться и выйти победителем из этой войны нужно иметь оружие и Шастры это наше оружие. 

Мы Бхагавад-гитой всех бьём по голове кто нам попадается под руку  :smilies:  И нам нужна защита, нам нужна кольчуга, панцирь чтобы нас не убили и этой кольчугой или этой защитой является мантра. Если утром мы как следует прочитали мантру... Именно утром, в правильном понимании связи с Кришной. Чистая мантра, которая даёт этот энтузиазм... Если мы хорошо...

Потому что мы получаем энтузиазм не только из книг. Другой источник энтузиазма - это наша садхана или, по крайней мере, повторение мантры. Если утром мы повторили мантру как следует в правильном понимании: "Кришна Бог, я Его слуга. Это моё вечное положение, я ничего не смогу изменить, я могу только восстановить его". 

Если мы сделали это, то целый день мы будем сражаться и, естественно, нас будут ранить, ещё что-то такое, но тем не менее, так как защита у нас будет, мы потом залижем свои раны. потому что каждый день мы выходим туда и что там только не увидишь сейчас. Там столько всего происходит соблазнительного. Картина этого счастья, которое обещает нам этот мир развешены большими плакатами: "Ребят, в Турции... Вот там человек счастлив! Здесь может быть нет, но в Турции наверняка! Стоит тебе оказаться в Анталии. Одно слово чего стоит - Анталия! 

И всё сразу уйдёт - это все рана в нашу веру и всё остальное. Поэтому нам нужно быть очень защищенными и хорошо вооруженными. Если всё это у нас будет, тогда мы сможем...

Вопрос: - Сражение должно быть естественным состоянием? Мы не должны бояться, что мы всё время дерёмся?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да, нет. Как кшатрии сражались, потому что любили сражаться. Не потому что они через силу сражались. Преданный, который действительно обладает верой, для него это определённая игра, Он говорит: "Ну посмотрим кто сильнее! Кришна или майя?" Как кшатрии которые собирались на поле битвы, для это было нечто вроде большого фестиваля. Им даже не так было важно на чьей стороне сражаться, главное - чтоб сразиться!

И тут когда у преданного есть очень большая сила, то он так сказать выходит поигрывая мускулами и говорит: "Кришна со мной, Он ведёт мою колесницу. Он сидит на моей колеснице и когда будет совсем плохо, Он её в какое-то другое место увезёт." Если мы поймём, что Кришна с нами, если мы захотим, если мы попросим, Кришна будет с нами и никакие проблемы нам не страшны. А Кришна не оставляет преданного, Кришна всегда с преданными. Мне рассказали одну замечательную историю. 

Если уж вы упомянули учеников Шрилы Прабхупады. Ученики Шрилы Прабхупады это тоже люди и они тоже живут в материальном мире и у них тоже вера и энтузиазм по тем или иным причинам пропасть: мы совершаем оскорбления, мы совершаем какие-то ошибки, и, соответственно материальные желания могут возникнуть вновь, если мы не поймём, что нас защищают все остальные преданные. Мы должны быть обязательно вместе с другими преданными чтобы сражаться и выиграть в этой войне.

Мне рассказали одну замечательную историю про ученика Шрилы Прабхупады, про то, как Кришна его спас. Он понял причину всех его проблем и что ему нужно уйти. Но нужно не просто уйти, а уйти так, чтобы ничто о Кришне не напоминало и чтобы преданных не видеть вообще,потому что если они будут постоянно будет что-то такое. Он подумал: "Куда уехать? Чтобы я спокойно мог жить, чтобы никакой памяти  о Кришне не было, чтобы ни одного преданного я никогда не видел. Если я останусь в Лос-Анджелесе, то они постоянно на харинамы выходят, книги будут мне постоянно тыкать, ещё что-то такое ". Поэтому он решил поехать на Аляску. 

Аляска это место за полярным кругом, на границе с Россией, заброшенное, забытое Богом место. Там только белые медведи живут. Он решил - всё, уеду на Аляску, никого там слышать и видеть не буду, спокойно, счастливо буду жить среди этой вечной мерзлоты. Он прилетел на самолёте. У него предвкушение будущего счастья. Он прилетел, сошел с трапа и первый человек, которого он увидел, был преданный - книгу предложил: - Возьмите,  хорошая книга! Он как-то отбил эту атаку и подумал: "Ну ладно ничего, всё равно наверное один как-то тут случайно оказался тут". Взял такси, приехал в гостиницу и подумал: "ну тут я нахожусь в полной безопасности". Включил телевизор там была харинама - показывали как преданные пели Харе Кришна.

Кришна преследовал его на Аляске. Еще несколько таких случаев с ним произошло и он махнув рукой: "Хорошо, Кришна, я сдаюсь, Ты победил". И вернулся в Новый Вриндаван. Но не каждому может так повезти

Бхагавад-гита 1.2 Слепота Дхритараштры 24 июля 2001, Екатеринбург с 39:00-47:02

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: - Я читала в Бхагавад-гите и у меня давно в голове вопрос сидит. Мы постоянно говорим о том, что Кришна находится в нашем сердце и Кришна с нами, но в одном стихе 9 главы говорится, что "Я в своей непроявленной форме нахожусь во всех атомах вселенной, живые существа находятся во Мне, но Я не в них" 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Когда вы это поймёте, скажите мне обязательно, ладно?  :smilies:  Потому что Он в этом стихе говорит Арджуне: пашйа ме йогам аишварам 

.........авйакта-муртина 
мат-стхани сарва-бхутани
на чахам тешв авастхитах 

мат-стхани сарва-бхутани - Я во всех живых и повсюду
на чахам тешв авастхитах - но Я не там  

Дальше Он говорит: - Узри моё мистическое могущество Арджуна! И ачарьи объясняют что это описание ачинтья бхеда-абхеда таттвы. Ачинтья - по определению нечто непостижимое. То есть ачинтья бхеда-абхеда это то, что Господь одновременно везде, во всём творении и в тоже время не в нём, вне него. И эта ачинтья или йога-айшварья значит непостижимое могущество. Логически это невозможно понять - Бог там и не там.

Человек, если будет рассуждать: "Так где Он в конце концов - там или не там? Вы мне скажите точно!"   

Там и не там! 

И сам Кришна говорит: - Я там и Я не там. Я везде и Я нигде.  Я в каждом атоме, но при этом Я нигде - Я ни в каком атоме. С одной стороны Кришна в каждом атоме, в каждом живом существе как Параматма наблюдает все действия, Он направляет всё что есть, Он награждает всех живых существ результатами их деятельности и Баладев Видьябхушана  доказывает, что это не какой-то просто безличный закон кармы, что это сам Бог в каждом конкретном случае выбирает какие последствия в какой очерёдности какому человеку дать в виде Параматмы.

Личность это делает - не просто кто-то.  И в тоже время Он говорит: - Мне нет никакого дела. Я с Радхарани всё время, Мне не до вас. Как мне прислали они стихи замечательные. Матаджи из Владивостока:  Весна, Вриндаван, Кришне не до нас... 

Очень хорошие стихи. Это - факт. Весна во Вриндаване - Его окружают его любящие преданные.  Это ачинтья. С другой стороны, Ему есть дело до каждого. Но прежде всего Он общается со своими преданными и принимает их любовь и дарит им любовь, одновременно Его хватает на всё - на то Он  Бог, на то Он и непостижим надо у Него есть это могущество чтобы быть везде и в тоже время не быть там. 

Шримад-Бхагаватам 4.31.21 27 мая 2002, Омск. с 1:09:28-1:12:59

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Самый популярный вопрос: - Каково ваше виденье ближайшего будущего для всего человечества?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Что касается виденья ближайшего будущего. Вы все знаете что ситуация глобальная неблагоприятная - для этого не нужно быть астрологом. Ситуация очень сильно напряженная, но при этом любой человек который изучает ведические науки, йогу, он в конечном счете настроен позитивно. 

Надо понимать что за всем этим стоит Бог и что даже какие-то неблагоприятные события в конечном счете могут привести к благоприятному и надо просто пользоваться даже этой  ситуацией можно воспользоваться во благо.   Понятно что ситуация сложная. Я слышал предсказания, которые были сделаны давно - ещё в 80-е годы прошлого века, что эти годы 2020, 2021, 2022 и даже часть 23-го это годы массированной отработки кармы людей. 

Надо понимать что люди совершают очень много греховных поступков прежде всего убивают невинных животных, нечеловеческим образом обращаются с коровами, нечеловеческим образом обращаются друг с другом, низводят друг друга до каких-то функций, не уважают друг друга. Это кстати говоря упоминания об описаниях неблагоприятных признаков и очень интересно давайте мы сейчас вернёмся.

Я читал немножко из Шримад Бхагаватам, где говорится о неблагоприятных признаках, признаках которые сулят неблагоприятные события в целом. И первый признак, о котором говорится нарушилась регулярность смены времён года. Заметили что сейчас творится что-то невообразимое? Зимой иногда может быть тепло, летом будет холодно, весны нету, зимой иногда не бывает снега. Ну и так далее. Всё полностью перемешалось.  Это первый признак. Всюду, во всех предзнаменованиях чего-то дурного говорится, что если нарушается ритмичность, особенно в смысле времён года, то значит что что-то неблагоприятное ожидает нас

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

...и Кришна стал её сари, но за этим стояла маленькая история, которая произошла раньше. Кришну связывали с Драупади отношения дружбы - сакхья-бхава и однажды Кришна ел в присутствии Драупади леденец - кристаллический сахар и он  с таким упоением его ел, что не заметил как острый угол этого кристаллического сахара порезал его и у Него выступила капелька крови.

Когда Драупади увидела это, слёзы появились у неё на глазах и она не думая ни о чём, бросилась куда-то, взяла и разорвала своё сари. Она оторвала кусочек не пожалев своего драгоценного шелкового сари. Подбежала к Кришне чтобы перевязать Ему палец и избавить его от этой крови. Кришна взял этот кусочек сари и с удивлением стал рассматривать его и стал думать: "Надо же, женщина не пожалела своего сари! Это огромная жертва! Взять и разорвать своё сари - шёлковое, новое, красивое которому все завидуют. Он внимательно пересчитал все ниточки из которых состояло это сари и там оказалась 999 ниточек.

Кришна посмотрел на Драупади и сказал: - Когда-нибудь тебе понадобится моя помощь и тогда я стану 999-ю сари. Когда-нибудь сари тебе очень понадобятся и в этот момент ты получишь то маленькое что ты сделала умноженное во много-много раз. Кришна вечно благодарен и знает, когда нужно прийти на защиту своим преданным. Он всегда приходит на защиту своих преданных. Он может защищать или не защищать обычных людей в зависимости от их кармы. Он говорит Сам в Бхагавад-гите:

йе йатха мам прападйанте
тамс татхаива бхаджамй ахам

Как человек относится ко Мне так и Я отношусь к нему. И если Он видит маленькую искорку преданности, Он пытается эту искорку преданности раздуть и в этом заключается Его защита. Иногда мы можем не понять почему Кришна поступает так по отношению к нам.

Мы можем подумать: "Кришна злой, Кришна жестокий, Кришна отвернулся от меня. О! Я столько Ему служил Кришне и вот награда за моё служение - я получил все эти несчастья, которые сыплются на меня. Очень часто мы не понимаем каким образом Кришна защищает нас. На самом деле когда Лакшми говорит об этом она хочет укрепить нашу веру в то, что Кришна Единственный, кто может защитить. Но веры-то у нас в это нет.

Это отразилось в народной мудрости: "На Бога надейся, а сам не плошай". Может быть Он и есть, может быть Он и спасает, защищает, но на всякий случай нужно самому позаботиться о себе, нужно подумать о том, чтобы были какие-то другие способы двойной, тройной, четверной защиты.

Нужно подстраховаться - кто его знает? Что там этот Бог замыслил, что Он хочет? Спасёт Он нас, не спасёт, защитит Он нас не защитит - непонятно.  И действительно мы можем видеть если мы посмотрим вокруг себя или если мы посмотрим на свою собственную жизнь, что иногда Кришна приходит к нам на защиту, а иногда не приходит.

Иногда Он спасает, а иногда - не спасает. Иногда Он оставляет нас на произвол судьбы и мы остаёмся и думаем: "Где же Он? Где же Он?

Как сказал один русский поэт: "Что за Бог, когда он не помог?". Я молился Ему, я обращался к Нему, читал мантру в течении стольких лет и вот когда мне нужно было что-то, когда вдруг я отказывался от всех своих желаний, потом вдруг оно у меня появилось откуда-то непонятно откуда - самое сокровенное, я его вытянул и сказал: Кришна давай, теперь твоя очередь пришла! Я сделал то, что от меня нужно было...

Ничего - хоть бы хны! Делает вид как будто бы Он меня не слышит! Когда я говорил: - Дай мне служение!  Он давал мне столько служения, а когда я Его прошу что-то - как будто Его нет.

И вообще - есть Он или нет? Не понятно

Но мы должны быть уверены в этой простой истине. Кришна снова и снова говорит об этом. Он говорит об этом в Бхагавад-гите и Он завершает Бхагавад-гиту этими словами: мокшайишьями ма шучах 

мокша шьями означает - нет никакой необходимости бояться 
ахам твам сарва-папебхьо - Я защищу тебя от всех грехов 

Мы должны понимать, что именно в этом проявляется защита Господа, что Кришна прежде всего хочет защитить нас от грехов, что прежде Кришна всего ведёт нас по этой жизни таким образом, чтобы мы могли избавиться от своих грехов и греховных привычек и если для этого ему нужно бывает отвернуться от нас, если для этого ему нужно бывает оставить нас на произвол нашей собственной кармы, то Он не задумываясь делает это, потому что Он знает что нам это пойдёт на благо. Он иногда пользуется нашей кармой, последствиями наших собственных греховных действий для того, чтобы от этой же самой кармы избавить нас. Потому что иначе как мы избавимся от этого? Иначе как мы сможем избавиться от своих греховных поступков?

Шримад-Бхагаватам 5.18.20. Кришна - единственный муж и защитник 16 июля 2000, Пермь 0:14:54-0:20:32

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

На самом деле вся индийская культура, как мы ее знаем сейчас, она вся возникла из «Шримад-Бхагаватам», даже не из Махабхараты.  Если мы посмотрим на то, что происходит реально в индийской культуре, мы увидим исключительно одну вещь – описание Кришны, и не просто описание Кришны, а описание Кришны во Вриндаване.

Описание Кришны во Вриндаване содержится в одной единственной книге – в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» в полном объеме.  И кто был такой Парикшит, ради которого эта книга была впервые рассказана? И с этого начинается седьмая глава. Седьмая глава сначала описывает транс Вьясадевы, это изначальное видение Бога, из которого вырос «Шримад-Бхагаватам». 

«Шримад-Бхагаватам» вырос из лицезрения Бога лицом к лицу, а суть «Шримад-Бхагаватам» в том, чтобы подвести нас к тому же самому состоянию, чтобы привести нас туда же, чтоб мы могли увидеть Бога, понять Его полностью, со всеми Его энергиями, понять каким образом Он действует в этом мире и в нашей жизни и вернуться к Нему.

«Шримад-Бхагаватам» 1.12.21, Санкт-Петербург, 4.8.2015

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Я помню, когда я только начал повторять мантру, ко мне приехал один человек. Его звали Гагатишвили, он был грузин и он сказал, что я тебя сейчас готовить научу. И я до сих пор  помню первое блюдо, которое мы с ним вместе приготовили. Это была халва из овсяных хлопьев с красным перцем. Он учил меня как нужно сначала расплавить сахар, потом добавить туда красный перец в больших количествах, потом во всём этом поджарить хлопья овсяные. 

Из зала: - Кошмар

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Зря так считаете - очень вкусно получилось  :smilies:  К сожалению рецепт этот был забыт, утрачен как многое из сокровищницы ведической культуры с течением времени :smilies: 

Варнашрама, 30 декабря 2004 | Тюмень с 0:55:40

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Эта бхава начинает культивироваться, когда мы начинаем ценить в людях тоже самое стремление постичь Бога, полюбить Бога. И поэтому здесь приводится стих. Джива Госвами сразу же приводит этот стих из Сканда-пураны, иллюстрируя оскорбления, то что корнем всех оскорблений является оскорбление вайшнава: вайшнаве ча аваманите. Авамана значит я просто пренебрегаю им, мне просто всё равно кто это такие, просто не обращаю внимания, просто не ценю этого человека. Это уже оскорбление и говорится, что даже если такой человек будет сотни жизней заниматься преданным служением Кришна не будет им доволен.

И он приводит другой стих из той же Сканда-пураны, из беседы Маркандеи и Бхагиратхи, где говорится что, если кто-то служит Кришне 12 лет, но при этом, просто увидев преданного, не кланяется ему, Кришна не принимает его служение. 12 лет преданного служения!

Аваманите значит я пренебрёг им. Прошел кто-то. Ну ещё кто-то, мужик какой-то. Вместо того, чтобы увидеть что это человек, который несёт в себе пусть маленькую, но бхакти и поклониться этому ростку бхакти... Если я не сделал этого Кришна говорит: - Харе Кришна

Из зала:  - Это Сканда-пурана?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Это Сканда-пурана.

дриштва бхагавата дурат - очень интересно как тут говорится.

сам мукхе нопаятихи

дриштва бхагавата дурат - если я увидел бхагавату или человека, который поклоняется Бхагавану Кришне издалека... Если он даже вдалеке показался, не то что он рядом со мной подошел и мне в глаза посмотрел... Даже если я его издалека завидел и при этом я не упал в поклоне ему... Тут говорится: на грихнани таристасья пуджа двадаша варшикам. Пуджа двадаша варшикам - даже если он 12 лет будет Кришне поклоняться это  не в счет будет

*Из зала:* - В "Нектаре наставлений"  Рупа Госвами говорит, что преданному определенного уровня в уме поклоняться нужно

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* - Главное поклониться хотя бы руки сложить, не обязательно бухаться в грязь. Потому что поклон может быть разный. Если я в уме оказал ему  уважение это тоже своего рода поклон. И подтверждая это Джива Госвами ещё один стих цитирует чтобы подчеркнуть это из Вишну-пураны: дриштва бхагавата випра - он почти также называется.

намас карена на чарьет - если он не кланяется завидев бхагавату, завидев вайшнава.
дехинам на пасьям папасьям - тут говорится о другом - на чавай мшамати хари

Хари такому человеку не прощает  его грехи. Потому что до этого мы говорили что стоит повторить святое имя все грехи прощаются, но здесь говорится, что если человек совершает оскорбления и произносит святое имя, то его грехи не уходят, потому что святое имя теряет в этом случае свою силу,забирает свою силу и не снимает с человека грехи. И этот стих приводится в Вишну-пуране в связи с историей. 

Я к сожалению не знаю подробностей этой истории. Потом посмотрю, как нибудь расскажу, но смысл этой истории про махараджу Шатадхану.
Махараджа Шатадхану был очень большим поклонником Господа. Всё время поклонялся Верховному Господу, всё время совершал пуджу, но при этом он постоянно ругал преданных и в Вишну-пуране говориться, что этот Махараджа Шатадхану много раз родился как собака.
Собака она что делает? Гав, гав, гав! особенно если кто-то Харе Кришна читает. Снова и снова не смотря на свою бхакти по отношению к Верховному Господу, Кришна не принимает это...

Очищение от анартх в обществе преданных. Лекция 2, 27 декабря 2004, Тюмень

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

ПОЧЕМУ ТОРТЫ  - ТАМАС, А ХАЛАВА - НЕТ
...к раджо-гуне и тамо-гуне относится редиска, любимая нами всеми. На самом деле это нехорошая – редиска, редька это не очень хорошие овощи. Люди чувствительные могут это почувствовать очень легко. Соя это тоже тамасичная пища.  И Чили, строго говоря, это тоже тамас.
– А хрен?

БВГ: Хрен, я думаю, тоже к той же самой категории относится. Хрен редьки не слаще. Горчица – нормально. Но в больших количествах горчица или капустные вещи нехорошо тоже. Но, в принципе,  горчица – нормально.  
У горчицы так же как у белой капусты, белокачанной капусты в меньшей степени у цветной капусты или у брокули есть раджасические качества в виде вот такой терпкости, которая у них есть. Если слишком  много этим злоупотреблять, то соответственно качества раджаса  тоже будут увеличиваться.  
Но самое главное, что нужно избегать, это тамасической пищи. И вот тут вот я хотел бы настаивать на каких-то вещах. 
К сожалению, особенно в наше время, практически невозможно избежать тамасичных продуктов, потому что даже пастеризованное молоко, в общем-то, по энергии своей это тамасичная пища.  Все консервированные продукты это тамас.

– Не стерилизованные?

БВГ: Там написано: «Может храниться 2 месяца» молоко.
Любое молоко в пакетах. Ну, в таком пакете оно неделю будет храниться?  Они тамасичные.  Ну, тамасичные они, ну тамасичные. Простите меня, пожалуйста, но тамас это.  Старая пища вся тамасичная. 
Как сам Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что если пища три часа хранилась, она становится тамасом.  И к этой категории относится, к сожалению, любимый нами хлеб. Потому что, когда хлеб хранится долго, он имеет в себе качества тамаса, к сожалению.  Шоколад – тамасично-раджасичная пища.  Если для вас это не актуально, то для многих людей, которым вы будете проповедовать, это актуально.

– ()

БВГ: Тамас, это  все тамас, это тамас.

– А солод?

БВГ: Солод? Я не знаю. Кероб сам по себе нормальный, асафетида нормальная. Есть специи, которые исключительно в гунне благости находятся. К специям в гунне благости относится: имбирь,к ним относится кориандр, фенхель, кумин, кардамон, корица, безусловно шафран, куркума. 

Кстати говоря, куркума очень хороша для тех, кому трудно молочные продукты переваривать. Куркума она помогает переваривать. Обычно, как правило, людям с конституцией питы трудно переваривать молочные продукты. Они не понимают как это так, что это такое. Куркума помогает это делать. Другие специи…. 

Асафетида это очень полезная, хорошая вещь, ее обязательно надо использовать. Но, скажем, мускатный орех он уже  не очень хорош, тамасичен. Черный перец хорош. Он раскрывает какие-то каналы.
– ()

БВГ: Ну да, это саттва с раджасом. Картошка, как специя? (смех). Я не закончил с тамасичной пищей. Еще тамасичная пища это пища, поджаренная во фритюре.  Все эти пакоры это тамас.

– И джалеби?

БВГ: Ну, может, изредка джалеби можно.

– ()

БВГ: Ну что я могу сказать? (смех) Чтобы поставить жирную точку на этом, я скажу, что к тамо-гуне относятся все торты. Халава нет, халава это саттва-гуна.

– Почему?

БВГ? Ну подумайте сами, что с этими тортами делают, сколько они стоят. Сколько они могут простоять? Ну, что это такое? 4-5 дней и ничего, и хоть бы хны. Даже  микробы ими брезгуют.  (смех).

– ()

БВГ: Халава… Поджарить чуть-чуть можно. Поджарить манку ничего страшного в этом нет. Плохо жарить во фритюре, потому что там накапливаются все эти канцерогены, все остальное. Суть в том, что если человек часто ест тамасичную пищу, он обрекает себя на рак. Потому что рак это проявление тамаса. 

Тамас накапливается в теле. Тамас это что такое? Это программа на саморазрушение.  И, практически, буквально Кришна исполняет. Если вы включаете эту программу на саморазрушение внутри, то есть употребляете, взаимодействуете или развиваете привязанность к тамасу, это значит, вы хотите разрушить себя.  

Кришна говорит: «Хотите разрушить себя? Пожалуйста, вот, будет ваш рак, рак вас съест изнутри». Рак это буквальное исполнение Кришной нашего заказа.  Заказывали! Просили! Пожалуйста, вот ваш заказ. Саморазрушение? Пожалуйста, будет вас изнутри все это съедать. Естественно в настоящее время мы не можем полностью избегать всех этих тамасичных вещей, невозможно. Но давайте как минимум к минимуму сведем это, насколько это возможно, потому что все равно есть какие-то хорошие возможности.
– А мороженое тоже?

БВГ: Конечно. Мороженое? Ну как можно, это прагья-апарадха. Мороженое это замороженное молоко, сладкое. Ну даже куфи, его едят отдельно или, по крайней мере, его нужно есть в самом начале. Немножко этого куфи или немножко мороженого в начале  хорошо, ладно, еще как-нибудь организм с этим справится. Если мы в конце едим мороженое…  Ну, простите меня, пожалуйста, я не хотел. Но это так.

– ()

БВГ: Можно и картошку, можно и морковку есть, сели все правильно приготовить.  Никаких проблем нет

– Я хотел спросить. Сейчас много людей ест, которые пишут… и тоже там есть как, что, за чем что есть. Я читал просто и там отличается.  Они утверждают, что надо салат обязательно есть свеженарезанный, что нельзя смешивать белок и углеводы.

БВГ: Опять же, сам подход. Откуда это берется? Белок с углеводами. Подход на уровне адхибхаутики. Они не учитывают…  Белок белку рознь, углеводы углеводам рознь. Нет ничего дурного в том, чтобы смешивать белки и углеводы. Самой лучшей пищей, в соответствии с аюрведой, является кичри, где Маш варится вместе с рисом. Рис преимущественно – углеводы, Маш преимущественно – белок.  Оно дает гармоничный вполне, там все превращается в очень легко усваиваемую пищу. 
***
– А что можно сказать о горячей и холодной воде?

БВГ: Горячая вода легче переваривается, чем сырая. Кипяченная вода легче усваивается.

– Из нее прана уходит?
Там прана и там прана уходит, если она там есть. В большинстве нашей воды никакой праны нет. Так что не бойтесь, ничего не уйдет из нее.

– О сахаре.

БВГ: Избыток сахара нехорошо, сахар может быть тамасичным. Особенно белый, очищенный сахар он нехороший, рафинированный сахар не очень хороший.  Поэтому не нужно много сахара, но чуть-чуть, немножко сахара можно. Лучше если он нерафинированный, сахар или мед немного можно. Любой избыток будет прагья-апарадхой. Если, наоборот, все сбалансировано, то тогда человек очень легко может насытиться, потому что голод в уме находится в основном. Поэтому надо стараться делать все как можно более сбалансировано, хорошо. Тогда человеку не нужно будет много есть. И вы увидите, сами убедитесь в этом.

– Свежий салат…?

БВГ: Свежий салат, если это салат из листьев салата, то вполне можно. Или отдельно его есть. Сырые овощи можно отдельно есть, какие проблемы. Можно отдельно есть. Можно отдельно морковь, морковный салат, еще что-то. Свежие салаты можно. Для людей с питтой, с конституцией питы, сырые овощи это полезная вещь,  потому что она понижает питту, охлаждает их пыл. Для всех остальных, для ваты и для капхи конституции это не очень хорошо конечно. Но для питты. У большинства людей питта, особенно у мужчин, молодых у них питта преобладает, Поэтому  салаты можно, но отдельно лучше.

– ()

БВГ: Ну да. Ну, я не знаю, тут нужно быть практичным. В ашраме все эти вещи иногда трудно соблюсти, поэтому не надо быть фанатиком в любом случае.
Ну, еще одну вещь скажу относительно питательности:  пшеничная мука в 8 раз питательнее риса и она тяжелая. Поэтому в холодных местах обычно едят пшеницу. Рис для нас, может быть, не самая лучшая пища. Летом – нормально, зимой, может быть, не самая лучшая пища.
 В общем-то, основой пищи должен быть либо рис, либо пшеница, в зависимости от климата. Гхи в 8 раз питательнее, чем пшеница. А кунжутное масло в 8 раз питательнее, чем гхи. Но кунжутное масло нельзя употреблять внутрь, только снаружи в виде массажа, внешнее питание.

А, еще одно правило из «Нитья-шастры»: тот, кто сидит после еды, становится каким?  Становится ленивым. 
Тот, кто спит после еды, становится каким? Больным и толстым. 
Тот, кто бегает после еды, каким становится? Становится мертвым. (смех), догоняет свою смерть.  
А тот, кто ходит после еды,  получает энергию, становится сильным.  
Считается, что нужно обязательно после еды делать как минимум 100 шагов.  
100 двойных шагов, потому что один шаг это шаг одной ногой, а другой, 200.

***

- Я вот хотел спросить. Хлеб и рис остается у нас на следующий день. С одной стороны, прасад, сабджи, а с другой стороны…

БВГ: Нет, ну их нельзя. Извините меня. Если прасад, надо рыб им покормить, или оленей в лесу, или еще кого-то. Но просто это все равно не самое лучшее.  Естественно, если прасад и я совершенно трансцендентен и я полностью понимаю, что это прасад, то понятно, что никаких проблем нет.  И Доял Нитай может есть, я уверен совершенно. На счет всех остальных я не уверен. Может быть еще несколько чистых. Лучше, все-таки, остатки пищи как-то находить способ. 

Лучше готовить так, чтобы не оставалось. Вообще приготовление в саттва-гуне, когда мы готовим столько, сколько нужно. Понятно, что  не всегда это можно. Но лучше все-таки не делать этого.  Опять же, могут быть исключения, это не такая уж большая проблема. Но если это превращается в какую-то систему, то это плохо.

– Сладкие блюда: пироги пирожные, а печенье?

БВГ: Если вы свежее испекли, почему бы не съесть вначале одно печенье или манник, или пироги,  пирожное.  Почему? Можно. Если свежее, вот только что, почему нет.

– Пицца?

БВГ: Пицца? Сладкая пицца? С шоколадом? (смех). Сами решайте. Вам Кришна дал разум, теперь вы вольны поступать, как вы знаете.
– Сладкий напиток получается вообще нельзя?

БВГ: Во время еды можно немножко, почему нет. Немножко можно.

– ()

БВГ: Дело в том, что в северном климате пищеварение лучше, вот и все.  Когда холодно, то желудок варит лучше. Когда жарко, он хуже варит. Поэтому правила одни и те же, просто на севере желудок может справиться со сладким в конце, легче, на юге ему совсем трудно будет это сделать. Вот и все. Тут, может, это не такая большая беда.  Потому что тут в целом холодный климат и, может, не стоит из этого делать какую-то историю большую и как-то это все переделывать. Но, в принципе, законы остаются одни и те же, а  климат только на этом сказывается. Климат только сказывается на силе огня пищеварения.  Когда холодно, огонь внутри горит лучше.  Когда жарко, есть не хочется.  Когда холодно, есть хочется все время.

– По поводу питья я читал такую радикальную вещь, что желудок таким образом устроен, что там есть отдельное место для переваривания пищи и отдельно, как бы, канал для вывода лишней жидкости. Так пищевод устроен, что все, что необходимо для  формирования  оно остается, а лишняя жидкость она уходит. Даже если вы пьете после еды сразу, то это никак не сказывается.

БВГ: Как это может не сказываться, если выделяется определенное количество сока и этот сок разбавляется? Кислотность уменьшается. Если мы разбавил кислоту, то соответственно…  А для того, чтобы переварились в том числе и белки, а в начале в желудке перевариваются белки, нужна определенная сила кислотности соляной кислоты. Если мы разбавим ее, то сок разбавится все равно.

«Шримад-Бхагаватам», 1.2.10, Лекция о еде, Диск 99, Юрлово 10.04.2008

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

ПЛОТЬ НЕ СЛАБА, ПЛОТЬ - СИЛЬНА!
Соответственно, одной из форм духовной практики позволяющей ощутить себя душой, а не телом, называется    аскезой. Здесь Шрила Прабхупада объясняет это, что Брахма - значит дух. Брахман значит дух и тут говорится ведайс татвам тапо брахма - что дух в этом мире проявляется в двух формах. 

В этой санскритской пословице говорится, что дух или духовная природа может проявляться либо в виде Священных Писаний, в которых говорится об этом, в которых человека побуждают быть лучше, чище и жертвовать чем-то, либо в виде аскезы. И обычно не очень разумные люди предпочитают аскезу. Это радостное известие для всех нас  :smilies:  Но мы можем видеть, как в разных духовных традициях делается акцент на аскезе, делается ударение, подчёркивается необходимость аскезы, потому что аскеза что значит? 

Аскеза значит я добровольно себя ограничиваю. Любое добровольное ограничение на самом деле означает, что я до какой-то степени перестаю осознавать себя телом. Когда я голодаю немного даже ради своего тела, всё равно это аскеза, которая позволяет  человеку сознать себя духом и в конечном счёте, когда человек действительно научился полностью осознавать себя духом, он перестаёт зависеть от плоти. 

В норме, в обычном состоянии я завишу от своего тела, от плоти. Чуть-чуть болит и всё моё сознание находится там. У меня заболел большой палец на правой ноге и всё моё сознание сосредоточено на большом пальце правой ноги и ни о чём другом думать не могу. Я весь становлюсь этим пальцем. Я начинаю жалеть свой палец, я говорю: - Какой хороший палец, почему он  болит?

Или зуб. У кого-нибудь болел зуб? Можно думать о Кришне когда у нас болит зуб? Невозможно совершенно, потому что зуб болит. Какой-то зуб дурацкий болит и всё. Но это всё маленькие доказательства того, до какой степени человек зависит от своей плоти. И если плоть хочет что-то, то человек сразу же говорит: - Плоть человеческая слаба и поэтому я делаю это. На самом деле плоть не слаба. Плоть очень сильна  :smilies:  Она говорит: "Делай то!". И я бегу и выполняю её приказы. Плоть говорит мне: - Кради, воруй, убивай, грабь, обманывай. И я делаю это, потому что плоть мне это говорит. Потому что плоть говорит: "Тебе лучше будет. С помощью этого ты получишь что-то для себя"

И слабый человек, слабая душа попавшая в эту сильную плоть начинает исполнять её приказы. но один из способов усилить дух - это научится побеждать свою плоть. И аскеза заключается именно в этом. Как есть крайние традиции. в христианстве люди умерщвляли свою плоть, они надевали вериги на себя, таскали какие-то ядра за собой. А зачем собственно таскать ядра если и так тело уже таскаешь? 

Или была такая традиция столпников. Это люди, которые забирались на столп и на столпе стояли. Давали обет не слезать со столпа. И последний столпник на самом деле где-то в Армении где-то там был.  Армянин какой-то на столпе стоял. Долго-долго. Годы, годы, годы... Ему там какие-то помощники с низу иногда пищу передавали. А они стояли на столпе. Представьте себе - на столпе нужно и день и ночь стоять. Не то что днём стоишь, а ночью ложишься.

Вопрос: - А как они спали?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Ну вот так и спали - стоя. Стоя спали на столпе, стоя ели, стоя испражнялись, стоя другие потребности... Но люди побеждали себя, побеждали свою плоть чтобы доказать - я дух. Я в конце концов независим от этого - я могу на столпе стоять. но к сожалению, хотя сама аскеза может доказать человеку что его сила, сила его духа выше чем побуждения плоти, тем не менее это ещё не всегда приводит его к духовному знанию. Проблема аскезы именно в этом заключается - что аскеза может сделать человека гордым

Шримад-Бхагаватам 4.31.2 30 декабря 2004, Тюмень

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

И в сущности мы всё это слышали. Я уверен, что ничего нового я вам не сказал. Шрила Прабхупада говорит как нужно повторять святое имя?  Как ребенок, который зовёт свою мать. Как ребёнок просто плакать и звать Его:

Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе / Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе

Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе / Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе

Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе / Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе

Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе / Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе

Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе / Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе

Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе / Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе

Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе / Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе

Апрамеятме приз за самое  громкое повторение мантры  :smilies:  Смысл не в громкости, а в том чтобы...  :smilies: 

Преодоление проблем 29 декабря 2004 | Немчиновка |

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Когда есть Бог, то сразу же следование принципам, правилам, ограничениям становится естественным. Я сейчас был в Дубаи. Меня повезли к одному индусу, богатому человеку, которому я должен был рассказать о нашем московском храме чтобы его как-то стимулировать. Богатому человеку, очень богатому. У него сотни миллионов долларов, он построил пол-Дубаи, индус. 

И я ожидал много чего увидеть, но я не ожидал увидеть то, что я увидел. Пришел человек достаточно молодой, но изрядно потёртый, потрёпанный, со следами тяжёлой жизни, посвящённой чувственным удовольствиям. Он сел передо мной и стал говорить - он не стал ждать когда ему скажут. Он ради порядка спросил что ему делать, как там быть, но потом он стал объяснять, проповедовать. 

И он начал мне говорить с необычайным энтузиазмом, потрясая в руках Бхагавад-гитой. Он начал не говорить: - Год назад если бы мне кто-то сказал, что можно жить и при этом не пить, не курить, не есть мясо и не гоняться за женщинами, я бы плюнул такому человеку в лицо или если бы он продолжал, настаивая на этом, выгнал бы его или если бы он убедил бы меня в этом, совершил бы самоубийство. Я не мог себе представить что можно жить без сигарет, я не мог себе представить, что... 

В чём смыл тогда жить? Если бы мне кто-то доказал что можно так жить, мне бы тогда не оставалось ничего другого как утопиться или броситься с какого-нибудь небоскрёба, который я построил. При чём он говорил с такой реализацией, что я очень хорошо прочувствовал, что ну правда. Мне самому даже как-то показалось как же можно жить без всего этого. 

Он с таким чувством это говорил! 

Он сказал: - Я год не пью, не курю, не ем мясо и не гоняюсь за женщинами! Я сам не могу понять что со мной случилось. Я повторяю 16 кругов этой самой Харе Кришна маха-мантры. Я всё понял! Он стал говорить: - Я  занимаюсь пранаямой, ещё что-то такое и более того, я всем своим друзьям говорю, что нельзя пить, нельзя курить, нельзя есть мясо, нельзя гоняться за женщинами и они мне верят, потому что они видят что со мной случилось!

И для меня это было самым большим и лучшим доказательством того, какие чудеса может творить Кришна, который входит в нашу жизнь.
Люди, еще раз, они не смогут следовать элементарным принципам человеческой жизни и даже если они привыкли им следовать, они очень легко их забудут, если в их жизни не будет Бога. Но когда бог вступает в их жизнь, когда Кришна властно, настойчиво, упрямо вступает в их жизнь: - Как же так? Я есть.  Как же без меня-то? Как же ты мог обо Мне забывать? Когда Кришна приходит туда, то естественным образом появляется это чувство карма-йоги.

Карма-йога это понимание того, что я должен жить в соответствии с определёнными принципами и законами Того, Кто меня создал и что эти законы вечны. Что здесь хочет сказать Кришна и что так хорошо объясняет Шрила Прабхупада проводя все эти математические расчёты, это то, что эта наука вечна, то что науку эту никто никогда не придумал. 

Не то что Кришна сидел-сидел, сидел-сидел и вдруг взял и рассказал Бхагавад-гиту. Нет, Бхагавад-гита также вечна как сам Бог. Бхагавад-гита это те же самые вечные принципы  и сам принцип, лежащий в основе Гиты, или по крайней мере, первых глав Гиты - принцип того, что всё нужно посвящать Богу, что бы избавиться от ложного эго, которое заставляет человека думать, что всё зависит от кого? 

Люди думают что всё зависит от меня. Каждый человек про себя думает что всё  зависит только от меня. Я есть деятель! Кришна приходит и в этом суть, может не вся суть, но Кришна приходит и говорит: - Всё зависит от Меня, всё зависит от Кришны. В конце концов за всем тем, что мы делаем не мы сами делаем. Сами мы делаем или не сами? В конце концов есть ещё Кришна, который является главным фактором любой деятельности, самым главным результатом, Он стоит за всем этим.

И Он говорит, что если человек понимает это, а он может понять это только тогда, когда он избавится от ложного эго. На первый взгляд это замкнутый круг: мы не можем понять , потому что у нас есть ложное эго; но пока у нас есть ложное эго, мы никогда не сможем этого понять. Правильно? Как выйти из эго как разорвать этот замкнутый круг? Слушать Бхагавад-гиту

Далее с 0:36:50 Бхагавад-гита 4.1 02 декабря 2006, Сухарево

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Человек, который рассказывает о Кришне должен быть свободен от материальных желаний. И буквально здесь говорится таршаир значит тришна. Тришна значит жажда. Человек, который не должен иметь жажды. И под жаждой может пониматься материальная жажда, потому что тут не говорится какая именно жажда - нивртта-таршаир - тришна. Человек, который покончил с материальной жаждой, если такой человек рассказывает о Кришне, то тогда его слова становится бхава ошида, его слова становятся лекарством от болезни материального  существования. Потому что если я сам болен, а жажда - это признак болезни. 

Как правило в результате материального существования люди на какой-то стадии заболевают диабетом. Диабет это старческая болезнь, которая является результатом злоупотреблений материальными наслаждениями. Полностью сажается поджелудочная железа - люди едят сладкое: едят, едят, едят - в конце концов у них зарождается диабет. И одним из самых характерных признаков диабета является постоянная жажда человек не может утолить свою жажду. Он пьёт - ему снова хочется пить, он пьёт - ему снова хочется пить. Это признак или симптом болезненного существования человека - то, что он болеет.

И другой пример такого же болезненного существования, который многие из вас на себе испытывали. В юности люди часто болеют гастритом. Кто-то болел гастритом? Практически все проходят через эту ступень, особенно если питаются в студенческих столовых. И одним из признаком этого болезненного состояния является то, что врачи называют "болезненным аппетитом". У нас есть голод и голод в каком-то смысле здоровое чувство - признак того, что организму нужна пища. Но есть аппетит, когда человек не останавливаясь просто есть всё подряд и сколько бы он не ел, аппетит не уходит. Он поел и через 10 ил 15 минут ему опять хочется есть, он опять что-то ест и через 10 минут ему опять хочется есть. Всё это не усваивается, непонятно куда уходит. Это болезнь.

И это та самая болезнь материальной жажды, о которой здесь говорит Махараджа Парикшит в этом стихе - то, что таршаир, материальная жажда, сколько бы мы не пытались её удовлетворять, никогда не удовлетворится. Кришна об этом где говорит?

Из зала: - В Бхагавад-гите

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Что Он говорит? Как Он говорит об этом?

Из зала: - Вожделение ненасытно пылает

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - махашано махо папма - когда человек даёт волю вожделению, насытить его невозможно как огонь. Жажда материальных наслаждений совершенно бесконечна. Кама может пожрать любое количество чувственных удовольствий и будет просить ещё. Если мы будем в огонь наливать масло. Огонь питается маслом и мы налили в него масло: ещё, ещё, ещё, ещё, ещё. И сколько мы не подливали масла, огонь будет разгораться сильнее, сильнее и сильнее.

Некоторые люди говорят: "Я займусь духовной жизнью когда утолю все свои желания - когда я на пенсию уйду, когда улягутся все материальные желания". Кришна говорит: - Не улягутся, на пенсии ещё хуже будет! На самом деле на пенсии ещё хуже, потому что в молодости ещё есть материальные желания и они могут их удовлетворять. 

на пенсии у них те же самые материальные желания.но удовлетворять их они уже не могут. Все те же желания! В 70 лет у человека шатаются зубы, если они ещё остались; у человека не работает печень, у человека дрожат руки, но материальные желания у него точно такие же как в 17 лет.
Всё стальное меняется. 

Это слова Чанакьи Пандита. Чанакья Пандит говорит, что когда человек подходит к старости. когда старость подходит в 70, в 80 лет, то всё приходит в упадок, все функции. Сердце плохо работает, зубы шатаются, язык уже ничего не чувствует, единственное что остается таким же сильным как в юности - это материальные желания. Более того, так как он не моет их удовлетворить в 
старости, то они становятся ещё сильнее, ещё мучительнее.
И поэтому Кришна говорит: махашано махо папма 

Так как человек никогда не может насытить материальные желания, то - махо папма- они заставляют его совершать грехи снова, снова и снова. Такой человек не может остановиться, не может перестать это делать - махашано махо папма 

 И когда он одержим этим состоянием материальной жажды или материального наслаждения, в этом состоянии одержимости материальной жаждой он никогда не сможет рассказывать о Кришне должным образом. Что будет происходить? Он будет рассказывать о Кришне если это модно и  Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что в Индии  до сих пор модно рассказывать и слушать о Кришне. 

Более того, я хочу взять целую делегацию брахмачари и отвести их в одну школу, где учат людей профессионально рассказывать Шримад Бхагаватам. По-прежнему есть традиционные школы, гурукулы где людей реально учат становиться рассказчиками Шримад Бхагаватам, потому что это хороший заработок. Люди пользуются Шримад Бхагаватам как средством для зарабатывания денег. 

Их учат как рассказывать истории, какими ораторскими приёмами пользоваться, их учат разным анекдотам, смешным историям, притчам, которые можно вставлять; их учат петь, чтобы они произнесли какой-нибудь стих из Шримад Бхагаватам  и у людей закружилась голова, потому что Шримад Бхагаватам это поэзия  высшей марки, высшей пробы. И это наука целая. Учат 5 иногда 10 лет.  

Они становятся катхакарами. Катхакар - это по прежнему очень доходная профессия. В частности, в школу, в которую я хочу повести построил самый знаменитый или один из самых знаменитых катхакаров Индии Адхао Оджа. Благодаря тому, что он всю свою жизнь рассказывает Шримад Бхагаватам, он смог один построить школу, которая стоит миллионы долларов. 

Совершенно гигантское учебное заведение, где они учат детей как становиться профессиональными рассказчиками о Кришне. Хотя конечно какая-то польза от этого есть, безусловно. Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что десятки тысяч людей приходит по прежнему послушать такие рассказы. В Индии есть один канал "Самскара". 

Этот канал 24 часа в сутки показывает только катху и как это не странно, я честно ожидал там увидеть одних саньяси маявади, которые рассказывают всякую маяваду, самое лучшее, в самое отборное время показывают только кришна-катху. В основном Шримад Бхагаватам - Бхагаватам-катху иногда Рамаяна-катху. 

Потому что по прежнему это вещь которая пользуется самой большой популярностью и по прежнему люди как только кто-то начинает рассказывать о Кришне люди сидят - видна аудитория этих катхаткаров: 10.000, 20.000, несколько тысяч. Меньше нескольких сот людей не бывает. Тут вот собрались все самые разумные люди Курска. Их немного. Но в Индии по прежнему люди знают, что это лекарство, что если я просто слушаю о Кришне, то это может избавить меня от многих, многих проблем. 

У них быть может нету самых высоких духовных целей, но они знают что это то, что может мне помочь. Как правило, это то же любопытная традиция которая свидетельствует о деградации нынешней индийской культуры. Сейчас обычно все такие большие мероприятия спонсируются богатыми людьми, потому что чтобы снять зал на 10.000 человек нужны деньги, чтобы пригласить этого катхаткара, который школу за много миллионов долларов строит, тоже нужны деньги. 

И обычно это делаю люди в качестве поминального жертвоприношения. Кто-то из их семьи ушел и чтобы принести благо этой душе, они собирают такое мероприятие, чтобы люди послушали катху. Потому что они знают - это благо сейчас, когда я слушаю об этом, мне приятно когда я слушаю об этом, какие-то материальные желания уходят когда я слушаю о Кришне и это благо потом - в следующей жизни я получу огромное благо от того, что я слушал о Кришне. 

А Шрила Прабхупада говорит здесь, что в сущности если о Кришне рассказывает человек, у которого внутри есть материальные желания, если он не относится к этой категории нивртта-таршаир.  Нивртта-таршаир здесь в творительном падеже и во множественном числе. 

Махараджа Парикшит говорит, что когда люди, у которых ушла жажда материальных желаний - когда они начинают рассказывать о Кришне, тогда только это становится лекарством. Потому что когда у меня есть материальные желания я начинаю рассказывать о Кришне, то что в результате произойдёт? Мои материальные желания осквернят мои рассказы. Так или иначе желания будут попадать в мои слова. Это очень тонкий процесс, но мои желания, которые есть у меня в сердце, хочу я этого или не хочу, знаю я об этом или не знаю, понимаю я как это происходит или не понимаю, оскверняют мою речь, оскверняют мои слова. Шрила Прабхупада цитирует в комментарии слова Санатаны Госвами, который в свою очередь в Хари-бхакти-виласе приводит стих из Падма-пураны:

аваишнава-мукходгиринам
путам хари-катхамртам
шраванам наива картавйам
сарпоччхиштам йатха пайах

Говорит: Хари-катхамритам - это очень интересная вещь. Хари-катха - это амрита. Амрита что такое? нектар бессмертия. На самом деле молоко коровы тоже иногда называют амритой, потому что молоко коровы даёт человеку здоровье, даёт человеку благость и всё остальное. Амрита - то есть нечто по определению чистое - хари-катхамртам. 

Это нечто что в принципе не может оскверниться,но тем не менее - шраванам наива картавйам?. В этом стихе человеку запрещают слушать эту хари-катхамрту. Почему? Потому что она исходит из уст авайшнава - человека, который не является вайшнавом; человека, который не является преданным Вишну. И сравнение которое даётся в этом стихе - сарпоччхиштам. Уччхишта знаете что такое?
Уччхишта - это махапрасад. Здесь в этом стихе в Падма-пуране говорится это - сарпоччхиштам. Сарпа это кто такая?

Из зала: - Змея.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Сарпа - змея. йатха пайах - если змея отведала молока, то после неё молоко становится ядовитым. Точно также хари-катха это амрита - она может сделать нас бессметными, но если мы воспринимаем эту хари-катху из уст непреданного, то она становится ядовитой, вместе с этой хари-катхой мы получаем материальные желания. Удивительным образом, человек говорит, он вроде бы повторяет что-то за Кришной:

маттах паратарам нанйат
кинчид асти дхананджайа
майи сарвам идам протам
сутре мани-гана ива 

"Нет истины превыше...", но потом начинает объяснять это каким-то странным образом и вместо того, чтобы избавиться от материальных желаний или чтобы почувствовать каким образом болезнь моего материального существования стала легче, человек только ещё больше заболевает.

Полностью в аудио: Шримад-Бхагаватам 10.1.4 17 ноября 2006, Курск

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: - Как определить есть ли у человека, рассказывающего Бхагаватам материальные желания или нет? Слушать его или не слушать? Есть ли смысл вообще слушать? Как действует его оскверняющее повествование на людей?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Ну один намёк сделан тут - гуна анувадат.

ка уттамашлока-гунанувадат

Один чисто внешний признак, по которому это можно определить заключается в том, что человек начинает рассказывать об Уттама-шлоке, о Кришне которого воспевают в божественных стихах не от себя, а анувадат - как он услышал по парампаре. Если человек несёт отсебятину, а такое тоже встречается. Если он начинает нести что-то или начинает интерпретировать всё каким-то странным образом, это называется чхала-дхарма - разновидность адхармы. 

Если он не опирается на Священные Писания, если он не цитирует предшествующих ачарьев, то это очевидный признак того, что человек не относится к категории нивритта-таршаир - человеку у которого есть материальные желания и который просто прикрывается философией Бхагаватам и Бхагавад-гиты для того чтобы свои материальные желания исполнить. 

Шрила Прабхупада здесь говорит, что очень просто - Кришна говорит - человек должен повторять. Если у меня есть материальные желания, то мои материальные желания буду мешать мне повторять, они всё время будут заставлять искажать или интерпретировать так, чтобы я мог оправдать свои материальные желания. Это один внешний признак. Так конечно мы не можем понять чисто по внешности человека или ещё по чему-то. 

Но внешний признак даётся тут: если человек просто повторят - этого уже достаточно. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что каждый может проповедовать. Для этого просто нужно повторять слова, которые ты услышал от своего духовного учителя. Не нужно ничего придумывать. Я просто почтальон. Он сравнивал проповедника с почтальоном. Почтальон, его дело чтобы взять письмо и положить по назначению. Не так чтобы самому написать письмо, а чтобы письмо отнести. Это один из лежащих на поверхности признаков.

Продолжение вопроса: - Можно уточнить? Вы говорили, если у нас есть материальные желания, значит мы не сможем правильно передать то есть быть хорошим почтальоном? Иногда больше некому это делать, нас просят и приходится давать лекции, а у нас есть эти желания в сердце. И в таком случае  они будут всё равно мешать нам передавать эти знания? 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - В каком-то смысле. Если человек настроился определенным образом правильно. Если он спел Джая Радха Мадхава, медитировал на Кришну, очистил своё сознание и потом пытается говорить не от своего имени, а от имени своего духовного учителя. В этом, собственно, секрет. Я никогда не должен говорить, что я проповедую. 

Никогда не должен думать, что благодаря мне, сейчас сердца ваши каменные растопят. Если я в тот момент когда я говорю, действительно стараюсь ощущать себя почтальоном и прошу своего духовного учителя чтобы он говорил через меня - в этом собственно секрет хорошей лекции по Шримад Бхагаватам. Как секрет любого другого успешного дела - я не должен считать себя совершающим. 

Я должен внутренне просить Кришну, чтобы Он действовал через меня. Или просить духовного учителя чтобы он действовал через меня. Если я именно в таком умонастроении пытаюсь рассказывать, то это не я рассказываю, это мой духовный учитель рассказывает через меня. Если он хочет, он заставит меня говорить. Как Шрила Прабхупада молится в «Маркине бхагавата-дхарме» и просит Кришну: - Заставь меня танцевать как ты хочешь, заставь меня говорить так, чтобы людям это понравилось, чтобы они почувствовали... 

То в этом случае материальные желания не будут осквернять нашу речь. На то время пока я говорю. Если же я сажусь и преследую какую-то материальную цель - произвести впечатление на людей, особенно на противоположный пол или в сущности произвести впечатление, поразить всех до глубины души, как-то подчинить себе, такое тоже может быть. Я знаю людей, преданных. Как правило это сильные лидеры, которые вольно или невольно... 

Когда они говорят, есть это желание чтобы другие им как-то предались, как-то подчинить их своей воле. Тогда - да. Если я стараюсь  своего  духовного учителя дать мне силы рассказать что-то, чтобы слова были как можно более чистыми, то тогда мои материальные слова не будут осквернять других 

Шримад-Бхагаватам 10.1.4 17 ноября 2006, Курск с 59:40-1:06:30

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

...Господь Капила несколько раз до этого говорил, что на самом деле истинное освобождение приходит не через знание, что на самом деле истинное освобождение, которое может прийти к человеку, приходит через трансцендентный звук. Как в предыдущей главе когда Господь Капила описывал различные элементы материальной природы, Он говорил, что материальный звук является первым закрепощающим элементом, первым фактором, который удерживает живое существо в материальном мире, самым сильным объектом притяжения для живого существа. 

Это можно очень легко видеть на примере рекламы. Реклама вся основана на звуке. Так или иначе, если человек читает,то это всё равно так или иначе превращается в звук. По радио и телевизору передают рекламу и смысл в том, что как только человек слышит название объекта чувств у него сразу же возникает желание получить этот объект чувств. Я в этом убедился недавно сам. 

В своё время когда я был в Сочи, я болел и там у меня в гостинице стоял телевизор. И я иногда от нечего делать я включал телевизор и слушал эту дурацкую рекламу. И там была *идиотская* совершенно  реклама. Какой-то мальчик выходил с невинной улыбкой на экран телевизора и говорил: - Папа с мамой пили Хиро, девочку назвали Ира.   :smilies:   :smilies:   :smilies: 

Совершенно бессмысленная вещь, абсолютно бессмысленная вещь, но смысл в том, что там есть это название: "Напиток Хиро". И недавно когда я летел на самолёте там соответственно шла стюардесса, и когда я увидел Hero, то сразу же мне захотелось выпить это Hero. Просто потому что два месяца назад я услышал совершенно бессмысленную вещь: "Папа с мамой пили Хиро, девочку назвали Ира". 

Реклама просто называет объект чувств и сразу же у человека появляется желание к этому. Когда мы слышим звук, когда мы слышим наименование объекта, мы сразу же закрепощаемся. У нас возникает связь, привязанность к этому. Это то каким образом появляется привязанность. Проанализируйте себя. Это очень эффективно. Не зря они такие деньги на эту рекламу тратят. 

Человек сам не зная почему будет тянуться к этому, потому что он когда-то услышал название Кока-кола или ещё что-то такое. У него сразу же руки будут тянуться к этому. Через звук у нас на самом деле происходит закрепощение. Человек оказывается рабом этого материального мира и рабом своих чувств именно через звук. И точно также благодаря трансцендентному звуку человек может освободиться. Если он просто повторяет мантру Харе Кришна:

Харе Кришна Харе Кришна,
Кришна Кришна Харе Харе,
Харе Рама Харе Рама,
Рама Рама Харе Харе

Это самый лучший способ обрести или достичь освобождения. Потому что точно также как материальный звук порождает в нас материальные желания... На самом деле любой материальный звук возбуждает в нас материальные желания. Точно также трансцендентный звук постепенно-постепенно начинает закладывать в наше сердце трансцендентные желания. Это смысл того, как работает мантра. 

Даже если человек не знает что значит мантра, он просто первый раз услышал её, она работает на уровне желаний. Она меняет желания. Если человек в течении достаточно долгого времени повторяет мантру, то у него постепенно-постепенно появится желание освобождения. Даже если он не хочет. Помню я в первое время когда слышал об освобождении мне страшно становилось. У меня все восемь признаков экстаза проявлялись, но только от ужаса: мурашки по телу, язык пересыхал.

Я думал: "Освобождение? Господи, тут так хорошо в этом мире, куда освобождаться?". Но мантру всё равно повторял так или иначе. Смысл повторения мантры в том, что если человек повторяет мантру, то у него постепенно просыпается желание освобождения, он хочет освободиться из материального мира, он начинает видеть реальную природу. Это то, о чём говорит Господь Капила. Через несколько стихов Он начнёт говорить: 

анимитта-нимиттена 
сва-дхарменамалатмана
тиврайа майи бхактйа ча
шрута-самбхритайа чирам

Господь Капила говорит, что если человек в течение достаточно долгого времени будет слушать обо Мне, то тогда он освободиться. Вот и всё, очень просто. Нужно просто слушать о Кришне, нужно просто слушать Его имя и постепенно-постепенно у нас появится желание освобождения и в конце концов это желание станет настолько сильным, что мы просто вылетим из этого мира, мы не сможем оставаться в этом мире, мы как пробка из бутылки шампанского вылетим отсюда. Потому что у нас будет такое сильное... 

В конечном счёте освобождение основано на желании.  В конечном счёте нам нужно развить в себе это желание и желание это развивается по мере того, как мы слушаем о Кришне. И чем больше мы слушаем о Кришне, тем сильнее становится желание...

Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.27.17. Лекция 1, 29 июля 1995, Сочи

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос плохо слышен: ...явно что человек не имеет никакой реализации. 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Мы не можем судить о чужой реализации. 

Вопрос: - Почему так рассуждаем тем не менее?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Шрила Прабхупада часто рассказывал такой случай, что во время Второй мировой войны женщины в Германии приходили в церкви, молили Бога о том, чтобы Он защитил их мужей, защитил их сыновей, защитил их братьев. Они ходили туда каждый день, молили об этом Бога. В результате их мужья, их братья, их сыновья были убиты на войне. Эти женщины вернулись в церкви и сказали: - Бога нет. 

То есть по сути дела они не верили в Бога и если человек винит Бога в чём-то, то это значит что он в конечном счёте не верит в Бога. Если человек верит в Бога то понимает, что всё что не делается всё к лучшему. Если человек думает что Бог не сделал что-то для меня, то это значит что он не верит в Бога, что он живёт ради самого себя и что он хочет чего-то от Бога. 

Он не понимает такой простой вещи, что есть на свете неизбежное, что смерти невозможно избежать, что неважно верит человек в Бога или не верит - он всё равно умрёт. Неважно молодой или старый, но он рано или поздно умрёт. Главное не то что человек умрёт - мы все умрём. Главное то, как он умрёт; то, в каком сознании он умрёт. Если он сможет помнить при этом о Боге, то в этом заключается милость Бога, в этом заключается благословение Бога; в этом заключается спасение 

Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.29.3, 02 августа 1995, Сухуми

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

_Вопрос не слышен_
Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Это означает что звук является первым элементом в творении и привязанность к этому первому элементу и характеристикой обусловленной жизни является привязанность чувств к объектам чувств. Возникает первый материальный звук и у нас сразу же возникает привязанность к материальному звуку и эта привязанность проявляется в материальном мире. Мы можем видеть, что основой наших материальных привязанностей является звук. Скажем, почему людям нравится читать порнографическую литературу. Через звук они приобретают таким образом этот объект чувств. Это звуковая вибрация, которая возникает у них, рождает определенный образ в уме. Как тут говорится, что ум создаёт определённый образ.

Вот в этом стихе написано, что пространство или эфир создаваемый звуком, является сценой, на которой играет ум. И на этой сцене ум создаёт определенные образы и он творит эти образы с помощью звуков. Он создаёт эти образы с помощью звуков и мы привязаны к этим образам. Соответственно эта материальная привязанность заключается в привязанности к звуку. Скажем почему любая реклама в конечном счёте тоже основана на звуке? Реклама основана на звуке. В основе рекламы лежит название или имя. 

Любой специалист по рекламе знает, что сначала нужно продукт как-то назвать. Почему есть такое великое множество марок сигарет? Я никогда не курил, но у меня такое впечатление, что они ничем не отличаются друг от друга. В конце концов табак один  тот же. Ты берешь табак, засовываешь его в бумагу и называешь один табак Мальборо, другой ещё как-то, другой ещё как-то.

То есть для рекламы нужно имя, название. Соответственно в рекламе даётся название и сразу же возникает ассоциативная связь с наслаждением, которое приносит тебе название. Всё это основано на звуке. Любой рекламный ролик или любая рекламная вещь заключает в себе название и потом ты видишь это название и оно начинает в сознании очень чётко ассоциироваться в уме с определённым материальным наслаждением - опять же вымышленным, придуманным умом. 

И потом ты слышишь или видишь это название в другой ситуации и сразу же у тебя возникает условный рефлекс - тебе хочется насладиться этим. Я сам это очень четко на себе заметил. Я не знаю рассказывал я эту историю или нет. Мне пришлось в этом году в течении нескольких недель прожить в гостинице. Там было скучно, мне было нечего делать и периодически я включал телевизор. Там гонялась одна реклама, которая запомнилась мне своей глупостью.

Это была реклама какого-то дурацкого напитка, который назывался Хиро. Реклама это звучала таким образом. Там выходил мальчик и он с двусмысленной улыбкой показывал баночку с этим напитком и он говорил: - Папа с мамой пили Хиро, девочку назвали Ира.

Абсолютно бессмысленная вещь, дающая какие-то сексуальные ассоциации, но тем не менее, никакого смысла нет. Но главное чтобы в тебя вошел этот звук, смысл названия. И потом через какое-то время я летел на самолёте и там шла стюардесса и она несла перед собой поднос. На подносе лежали баночки Хиро и много других разных вещей. Как только я Хиро, сразу же у меня возник рефлекс и я захотел выпить это дурацкое Хиро.

Это то, как это работает. На самом деле основой материальной привязанности является звук и люди, которые занимаются рекламой прекрасно это знают. Звук ассоциируется с объектами чувств, он лежит в основе всех чувств, он возбуждает в нас желание наслаждаться.
_
Вопрос не слышен_

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Нет, я не думаю. Смысл в том, что мы привязаны к материальному звуку, мы привязаны к объектам материальных чувств, эта привязанность начинается со звука 

_Вопрос не слышен_

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Когда Кришна говорит в 7-ой главе: - Я звук в эфире, Я вкус воды, Я изначальный аромат земли. Иначе говоря он говорит: - Я изначальная сущность каждого элемента. Тут описывается, что элемент эфира возник из звука. То есть этот тонкий элемент - шабдаматра является источником возникновения эфира - материального пространства, точно также как элемент вкуса является источником воды; тонкий элемент запаха является источником земли. И Кришна объясняет, что Он является основой всего, источником всего сущего. 

Он как бы даёт возможность медитировать на Него как на основу всего. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что если мы будем медитировать на то что Кришна является вкусом воды, то тогда мы всё время сможем находиться в сознании Кришны. Если мы будем понимать, что каждый звук в конечном счёте это Кришна, тогда мы тоже будем находиться в сознании Кришны. Кришна  в 7-ой главе даёт возможность медитировать на Него в различных формах, также как Он делает это в 10 главе, где Он описывает богатства Абсолюта. 

Это не нужно понимать буквально. Есть такая группа, которая борется против ИСККОНа и они говорят, что Кришна это демон. Почему демон? Он сам говорит об этом в 10-й главе Бхагавад-гиты: "Из демонов - Я Прахлад Махарадж. Там же Кришна говорит, что из живых существ которые обитают в воде Он - акула. Это что значит, мы должны акулу на алтарь ставить, или что? Нужно понимать смысл этого в контексте.

Ананта-шайи прабху: - Христиане говорят что Бог не может быть мошенником, а Кришна говорит, что из мошеничеств Я азартная игра 

Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.26.34 17 октября 1995, Москва

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Я недавно слушал лекцию Гуру Махараджа, где он рассказывает смешную историю. Я долго смеялся, когда услышал эту историю. Это длинная история. Он рассказывает как он в начале, в 80-е годы проповедовал в университетах. Он говорит, что мы приезжали в университеты и приходили к заведующим кафедрой, рассказывали о себе. И они приехали в какой-то университет и стали подходить к заведующим кафедрами, чтобы они разрешили им провести какую-то программу для студентов, рассказать о ведической культуре, об индуизме, еще о чем-то. 

Он говорит, что они подходили к разным заведующим кафедрами, и они все очень хорошего были мнения. Но они все говорили одно и то же: «В нашем университете существует строгое правило, которого все должны придерживаться: чтобы мы могли пустить кого-то, кто рассказывал о какой-то философии, о духовности нашим студентам – вы должны получить разрешение заведующего кафедры религии!» И он говорит: «Когда они произносили его имя»,- а его звали профессор Мейби, что с значит в переводе с английского, профессор «может быть».

 – Вы должны получить разрешение профессора Мейби.

И в этот момент они чуть ли не делали дандават, потому что они испытывали такое уважение. Они рассказывали про этого профессора: « Этот профессор на самом деле священник. У него есть сан, он проповедует. Он знаменитый проповедник, он большой знаток религии. Он дает очень ученые лекции. Его приглашают повсюду, его приглашают даже мусульмане. Его приглашают в синагоги. Он рассказывает, и тысячи людей идут за ним. Он воодушевляет людей. Он очень большой знаток! Он пользуется очень большим уважением. Если он разрешит, то никаких проблем не будет».

Радханатха Махарадж рассказывает:«Я прошел к этому профессору Мейби. И это профессор сразу же сказал: “Никогда, ни за что! Ваш Бог неправильный Бог. Я не позволю вам это сделать!

«И мы стали с ним обсуждать, разговаривать, завязались дебаты. Целый день мы с ним дискутировали. И он сказал: “Приходите завтра. Хорошо, приходите завтра”. 

Я пришел завтра и обнаружил профессора Мейби, лежащего под ультрафиолетовой лампой, полностью нагишом и даже без каупины. Он загорал. 

Профессор Мейби сказал: “Мы продолжим наши дебаты”. 

Может быть после того, как вы загорите? Потому что меня тут многое будет отвлекать».

Короче говоря, несколько дней длились эти дебаты. Каждый день Махарадж приходил и по несколько часов проводил с профессором Мейби. В конце концов, профессор Мейби полностью загнанный в тупик, вынужден был сказать ему: «Ты знаешь, в общем-то, мне больше нечего сказать, но я хотел тебе сказать одну вещь, которую некому не говорил. Никогда в жизни, ни кому я этого не говорил! Но тебе так и быть скажу – Бога нет!» 

Махараджа говорит: «Как же так – нет? Мейби – он есть» 

Он говорит: «Никаких Мейби! Его нет!» 

Он говорит: «Извините меня, как же так? Вы же священник!? Вы же проповедник?!» 

«Это моя профессия. Это работа моя! Мне за это деньги платят. На самом деле Бога нет! Поэтому твой Бог такой же не Бог, как и мой Бог! Поэтому можете проводить свои программы!»

Суть этой истории в том, что мы можем говорить красивые вещи. Мы можем даже интеллектуально какие-то вещи понимать. Этого мало! В реальности наша вера, или наша сосредоточенность на Боге проверяется в конкретной ежедневной жизни! В тот самый момент, когда мы приходим на кухню к своей жене и видим, что жена делает что-то не так, как мне хочется.. Это выбор, перед которым мы стоим: как мы себя поведем? Как материалист? 

Или как человек, который знает, что за всем стоит Бог! Мое положение ко многому обязывает и, к сожалению, я много чего слышу – разные истории. И мне такие истории рассказывают, от которых волосы на голове дыбом становятся, которые преданные делают. Преданный приезжает к своей матери и грозится свою мать убить. Реально, недавно получил такое письмо. Пишет брат его: «Он мой вартмана-прадакшака гуру, что с таким гуру делать?! Мне его хочется убить. Наша мать вообще. Он затерроризировал мать». Ужас вообще, какие вещи случаются! 

Но это даже крайние случаи, кто-то может сказать, что это ко мне не имеет никакого отношения. Имеет. Каждый раз, когда мы оказываемся здесь, перед каким-то выбором, мы должны задавать себе этот вопрос. Именно этот вопрос: «А кого я выбираю? Кришну или не Кришну? И как я себя веду? Как я отношусь к тому, что делают люди? Как я отношусь к другому человеку? Отношусь я с теми идеалами, которые я теоретически исповедую? Или это всего лишь на всего, красивая теория, которую, так или иначе, принято проповедовать в этом обществе?»

На самом деле речь идет о вере. И есть один единственный способ обрести веру, укрепить эту веру. Один единственный способ! Мы говорим о том, что решением всех наших проблем – это когда наш разум сосредоточится на Боге! Чтобы разум сосредоточился на Боге – нам нужна вера! Чтобы вера пришла к нам, есть один единственный способ. Вера – это проявление милости Бога. 

Мы знаем, что к каким-то людям приходит вера, а к каким-то не приходит. Какие-то люди, наоборот, теряют веру, находясь в обществе Кришны! Это милость Бога! Каким образом обрести эту милость!? Есть один единственный способ обретения этой милости. Это когда мы слушаем о Кришне в обществе преданных!!! И когда мы служим в обществе преданных!! Другого способа нет! 

Если мы действительно хотим, чтобы Кришна действительно по своей милости дал нам эту веру и с этой верой дал нам ясный разум. Ясный разум, который покажет нам, что мы собой представляем на самом деле. Ясный разум, который не заставит нас обманывать самих себя! Если разум ясный, то мы очень хорошо понимаем, где истина, а где ложь. Если разум не ясный, то Кришна изнутри, таким образом, затуманивает наш разум, что мы очень легко себя обманываем.

Мы даже не заметим. Прахлада Махарадж молит об этом: «Дай мне этот ясный, чистый, искренний разум». Чистый, искренний разум исходит из веры. Вера исходит из одной единственной вещи – когда мы слушаем о Кришне в обществе преданных, когда мы служим в обществе преданных! Шрила Прабхупада создал наше общество только для этого, чтобы мы могли приходить и слушать вместе о Кришне! Почувствовать, как наша вера становится крепче! И делать что-то для других – служить! 

Иногда люди думают: «Я буду сидеть дома, и повторять мантру». Ты можешь сидеть дома, и ты можешь повторять мантру… Это хорошо. Это лучше чем сидеть дома и не повторять мантру. Но, в конечном счете, это не принесет больших результатов. Наше движение – это движение санкиртаны, когда много людей собираются вместе, и вместе служат Кришне: воспевая Его святое имя и слушая о Кришне! 

Новогодняя Лекция, Шримад-Бхагаватам 5.18.9, Москва, 31.12.2014

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Я начну рассказывать Брахма-самхиту. Я сам нахожусь в некоторой растерянности перед задачей, которая передо мной стоит. Потому, что Брахма-самхита это не лёгкое развлекательное чтение. Я хотел бы с самого начала сказать, что этот курс является факультативным, то есть тот, кто не хочет, кому это кажется слишком заумным, может не приходить. Сегодня я сделаю небольшой обзор. 

Я расскажу предисловие Бхактисиддханты Сaрасвати Тхакура, немного истории Брахма-самхиты, предисловие Бхактивинода Тхакура к Брахма-самхите и мы постараемся определить главную идею этого произведения. Те из вас, кто читал Чайтанья-чаритамриту что во время своего путешествия на юг Чайтанья Махапрабху пришел в очень древний храм Ади Кешавы и тысячи людей находились в этом храме. 

И когда Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху зашел в него и как всегда стал танцевать охваченный необычайным чувством экстаза глядя на Божество Ади Кешавы забыл Себя. И тысячи людей, собравшихся в этом храме не могли поверить своим глазам. И Кришнадас Кавирадж Госвами говорит, что среди людей этих было очень много больших знатоков Священных Писаний.  

И когда танец Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху закончился он начал беседовать с пандитами из этого храма и Он понял, что они рассказывают или читают Писание, которое до этого Ему не было известно. Со слезами на глазах Он стал слушать слова Брахма-самхиты и слова эти показались Ему настолько бесценными, что своей собственной рукой Он сделал копию этой книги.  

*Вопрос:* - Она сохранилась?  
*
Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* - Нет. И сделав копию этой книги Он принёс её в Джаганатха Пури и лично передал её своему секретарю Сварупе Дамодару Госвами. Это была пятая глава Брахма-самхиты и многие знатоки священных писаний подвергают аутентичность этой книги сомнению, потому что ни в одной другой сампрадае эта книга не находится в ходу, в обращении. 

Только Гаудия-вайшнава сампрадая придаёт ей особое значение. По преданию, которое идёт опять же от Чайтаньи Махапрабху изначально Брахма-самхита состояла из сотни глав. Остальные главы утрачены. Поэтому многие люди до сих пор подвергают сомнению аутентичность этой книги.   

Бхактивинод Тхакур в ответ  на эти сомнения говорит, что я вполне могу представить себе что Сам Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху написал эту книгу и если кто-то это докажет, то это будет для меня источником ещё большей радости.  Он говорит что сама по себе эта книга приносит мне счастье потому что она содержит в себе квинтэссенцию философии Гаудия-вайшавов. Но если кто-то докажет, что это слова Самомго Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, то я буду ещё более рад. Для меня эти слова будет ещё более ценными.  

Так что в любом случае мы не в проигрыше. Но опять же согласно нашей традиции у нас нет никаких оснований подозревать Шри Чайтанью Махапрабху в попытках обмануть. В Ньяе когда определяется прамана или источник истинного знания, говорится что в сущности источником является слова аптапуруши, что по сути дела единственным источником настоящего знания являются слова человека, обладающего определенными качествами. 

Аптапуруша значит человек у которого нет никаких причин обманывать. У нас с вами периодически появляются причины обмануть, которые заключаются в нашей собственной слабости. Наша слабость побуждает нас обманывать. Но аптапуруша по определению лишен этого желания обмануть, слукавить, у него нет вожделения, нет желания манипулировать кем-то, поэтому в соответствии с нашей традицией мы безусловно верим, что это древнее писание было найдено Господом Шри Чайтаньей в храме Ади Кешавы. Несмотря на то, что в других сампрадаях это Писание не находятся в ходу. Прочитаю небольшой отрывок из четвёртого тома Мадхья-лилы, где Шрила Прабхупада описывает вкратце содержание Брахма-самхиты:  


В Брахма-самхите содержатся философские выводы ачинтья-бхеда-абхеда таттвы - одновременного единства и различия. В ней же содержится описание методов преданного служения, восемнадцатисложная ведическая мантра; описывается природа души; Сверхдуши; кармическая деятельность; описание кама-гаятри-бхиджи; изначального Маха Вишну; конкретное описание духовного мира и прежде всего Голока Вриндаваны. Брахама-самхита также объясняет природу полубога Ганеши; Гарбходакашайи Вишну; источник Гаятри-мантры. Она описывает также образ Говинды и Его трансцендентное положение, Его обитель, живые существа, высшую цель, богиню Дургу, смысл аскезы, пять грубых элементов, любовь Богу, безличный Брахман; посвящение, которое получил Господь Брахма; виденье трансцендентной любви, которая позволяет человеку увидеть Господа лицом к лицу; ступени преданного служения также объясняется там; ум; йога-нидра; богиня процветания, преданное служение в трансцендентном экстазе; воплощения Господа такие как Рамачандра; Божества; обусловленную душу; его обязанности; истины, касающиеся Господа Вишну; молитвы; Господа Шиву; ведические писания персонализм и и имперсонализм, хорошее поведение и много других предметов. Там также содержится описание Солнца, вселенской формы Господа и все эти предметы полностью, исчерпывающе, вкратце объяснены в «Брахма-самхите».    


Это всё то, что мы сможем понять если поймем Брахма-самхиту. И Джива Госвами написал изначальный комментарий к Брахма-самхите. Это очень подробный комментарий и сегодня я в двух словах расскажу немножко об этом комментарии.  Вслед за ним Бхактивинода Тхакур написал комментарий на бенгали. Джива Госвами написал комментарий на санскрите, а  Бхактивинода Тхакур написал комментарий на комментарий, дополнение к комментарию Дживы Госвами.  

И Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати в сущности перевёл комментарий Бхактивинода Тхакура на английский язык, но сделал это в своей неподражаемый манере так, что получилось принципиально новая книга. И Шрила Прабхупада из всех книг Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати прежде всего отдал распоряжение Би-би-ти напечатать именно эту книгу - Брахма-самхиту, которой он придавал очень большое значение. 

Всё это вышеизложенное объясняет мою робость, потому что приступая к объяснению этой книги я беру на себя очень большую ответственность. Но я попытаюсь в меру своих слабых сил что-то сделать. И в сущности это для меня скорее повод провести какое-то время вместе с вами. Мне хотелось прежде чем рассказывать более подробно предисловие Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати рассказать небольшой эпизод из Чхандогья-упанишад, который в каком-то смысле является ключом к тому, что мы будем делать.  

В Чхандогья-упанишад описывается как Нарада Муни обратился к Санат Кумару как к своему духовному учителю с просьбой дать ему знание и Санат Кумар начал в типичной ему манере Упанишад говорить очень загадочные вещи. И я хотел привести небольшой отрывок из этой беседы, где объясняется некая очень важная последовательность позволяющая в конце концов человеку прийти к истине. Санат Кумар заинтриговывает Нарада Муни как и положено духовному учителю. Духовный учитель должен вызвать в ученике желание хочешь узнать, постичь что-то. 

И он говорит: - Хочешь истину постичь? 

Нарада Муни говорит: - Хочу! Истину хочу!  

И дальше после того, как мы установили желание постичь истину, которое живёт в сердце каждого живого существа... Мы все хотим знать истину. Нам всем хочется знать настоящую истину Санат Кумар начинает идти дальше. И он объясняет на чём основана истина и то, на чем основано то, на чём основана истина; и то, на чем основано то, на чём основано то, на чём основана истина и так далее. Он проводит ступеньку вглубь и поэтому я хочу вам сначала задать вопрос: Вы хотите истину понять?  

*Из зала:* - Да  

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* - На чём основана истина? Откуда истина возьмётся, откуда истина может появиться в нашем сердце? Как по-вашему?  

*Из зала:* - Из слов аптапуруши  
*Ещё из зала:* - Из желания  
*
Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* - Нет. Пойдём постепенно. В конечном счёте истина основана на желании её постичь, на вопрошании или понимании. То есть чтобы понять истину сначала у нас должно быть мы желание её постичь. То есть мы задаем вопросы и у нас должно возникнуть некое понимание. На чём основывается понимание? Откуда к нам может прийти понимание?  

_Из зала не слышно_  

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* - А, нет, он говорит проще. На размышлении. Правильно?  Мы размышляем, некий мыслительный процесс, который происходит в нашем умелом в конце концов приводит нас к пониманию, понимание приводит нас к виденью или осознанию истины. На чем основано размышление? Это очень важно, ключевой момент. Что даёт нам возможность размышлять как по-вашему?   И вот тут вот Санака Кумар приготовил нам очень неожиданный ответ. Как по-вашему что даёт человеку возможность размышлять, что побуждает человека размышлять?  Шри 

*Гаура Хари прабху:* - Сравнить с идеалом    
*
Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* - Вы когда-нибудь задумывались над чем мы размышляем?   
*
Из зала:* - Привязанности  
*
Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* - Да, близко  

*Из зала:* - Над объектами  
*
Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* - Над какими объектами?   

*Враджарену прабху:* - Которые мы хотим  

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* - Санака Кумар даёт очень важный ответ. Он говорит, что размышления основаны на вере. И он говорит, что тот, у кого нет веры не может думать. Когда сказали что мы размышляем над предметами нашей привязанности и привязанность в конечном счёте тоже основана на вере. Он говорит, что шрадха является основой размышления, что шрадха является фундаментом, на котором построена мыслительная деятельность, что в конце концов человек размышляет на тем, во что он верит.  

И если я верю в чувственные наслаждения, я буду размышлять о чувственных наслаждениях. Если я верю в Кришну, то я буду размышлять о Кришне. Так как мы размышляем с вами не скажем о чём, это выдаёт то, во что мы верим.  Теперь на чём основана вера? Откуда берётся вера? Это очень важная вещь, потому что, ещё раз, чтобы понять Кришну в конечном счёте у нас должны появляться размышления, мы должны думать о Кришне, правильно? Чтобы думать о Кришне у нас должна быть вера в Кришну. Откуда берется вера в Кришну?   

*Из зала:* - Из общения  

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* - Близко. Он говорит, что вера, шрадха, берётся из ништхи. Мы всегда привыкли думать по-другому, что сначала есть вера, потом появляется ништха, но под ништхой, и комментаторы объясняют это, под ништхой понимается стабильность или непоколебимое желание служить своему духовному учителю или желание слушать и слушаться.  

Ништха значит стабильность и вера появляется из одного - из желания слушать своего духовного учителя. Что в конце концов источником веры, питанием веры является этот процесс слушания и стабильность в этом процессе. Мы можем видеть если человек перестаёт слушать, и даже если он продолжает читать, он постепенно-постепенно может лишиться веры. Вера ослабевает. Замечали этот процесс на себе или на других? Почему? Потому что когда я читаю, я полагаюсь на кого?    

*Из зала:* - На себя  

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* - На себя, только на свой собственный разум  

*Шри Гаура Хари:* - А что вот если не надоедает читать Шримад-Бхагаватам  
*
Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* - Это нормально. Иначе говоря ништха, стабильность в слушании  является источником веры и когда человек стабильно слушает слова другого человека, то автоматически с этим он принимает его авторитет и таким образом его вера укрепляется, его вера растёт. На чём основана ништха? На чём основана наша стабильность? Что в свою очередь питает нашу стабильность в слушании? Как по-вашему?  

*Из зала:* - Вкус  
*
Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* - Вкус будет следующим шагом. До вкуса они говорят что стабильность основана на карме или садхане. На том, что я исполняю обязанности в садхане. И то же  кажется что немножко наоборот. Мы обычно привыкли считают наоборот, что садхана появляется из веры, но тут говорится, что в основе всего стоит всё равно садхана.  

Правильная садхана правильно настраивает разум человека и позволяет ему принимать слова духовного учителя или слова авторитета. Эти слова в свою очередь порождают веру. Вера порождает его способность размышлять, размышление приводит к пониманию, понимание приводит к истине. Теперь, а что является источником нашей садханы? Как по-вашему?   

*Из зала:* - Вкус  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да, вкус или желание обрести счастье. Потому что, опять, в конце концов в основе всего лежит желание обрести счастье и понимание того, что в конце концов по-настоящему стать счастливым я могу если обрету...   

*Шри Гаура Хари:* - Желание уже было  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Ну, понимание. То есть там говорится, что стабильность в этом основана на желании счастья и на понимании того, что счастье в конце концов духовно. А вот на чем основано счастье, как по-вашему? Что является фундаментом счастья?  

*Из зала:* - Отречение  

*Из зала:* - Душа  Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Тут Чхандогья-упанишад или Санака Кумар в Чхандогья-упанишад произносит знаменитые слова, он даёт самое фундаментальное определение счастья или основы счастья. И Баладев Видьябхушана цитирует эти слова в предисловии к своему комментарию на Брахма-сутру. Что такое счастье? На чём оно основано?  
*
Из зала:* - Любовь   

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* - Чтобы счастье было счастьем какое оно должно быть?  

*Из зала:* - Бескорыстным   

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* - Он должно быть бесконечным. В основе счастья лежит бхума. Бхума буквально значит бесконечное. Иначе говоря счастье и это то, что мы должны очень хорошо понимать, что никакое конечное живое существо счастья нам не может дать, что счастье человек может получить только от бесконечного, безграничного; от реальности, которая всё охватывает. И если у человека есть это понимание того, что счастье моё придёт от соприкосновения с бесконечным, что всё остальное... Как говорится в Бхагават-гите про всё, что имеет начало и конец? Дукха-йонайа эва те - всё что имеет начало и конец является чем?  

*Шри Гаура Хари:* - Источником страданий.  

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* - Оно является буквально "лоном страданий", тем что порождает страдания - дукха-йонайа. Всё конечное и конечные материальные удовольствия, то что имеет начало и конец, в конце концов приводит только к страданиям, поэтому разумный человек избегает этого. Разумный человек ищет чего? Бесконечного, вечного счастья. И  это делает человека стабильным в садхане, стабильность в садхане даёт ему ништху или желание слушать духовного учителя, желание слушать порождает в нём твёрдую веру,  твёрдая вера или шрадха заставляет его думать. Это было предисловие к нашему курсу.

Аудио: Лекция по Брахма-самхите 08 февраля 2005. Далее с 0:22:24

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: Основная формула Шрилы Прабхупады была по отношению к своим ученикам «Повторяйте Харе Кришна, всё у вас будет хорошо». И из истории мы знаем, что для многих это сработало, а некоторые просто отошли. Но сейчас в нашем обществе существует такая тенденция…

БВГ: Усложнять.

– …усложнять. И так как Вы заговорили о том, что бхакти-йога  это высшая форма психологии, то сейчас очень популярно: «У тебя не получается, пойди к психологу». Многие преданные это реально проповедуют, то есть они не проповедуют ортодоксальный путь сознания Кришны, они говорят: «Нужно 108 колец одеть на каждый палец, нужно пойти к психологу, у тебя мозги завернуты, это все от мамы». Как к этому относиться?

БВГ: Сознание Кришны это высшая форма психологии. «Бхагавад-гита» это, собственно, самое высшее описание психологии, которое нам только нужно. Нет  более глубокой психологии. Вся психология, которая нужна нам, есть. И если человек читает «Гиту», то он может узлы все развязать, читает, изучает, слушает «Гиту», естественно, не просто читает сам, а слушает «Гиту», он может все узлы развязать, которые у него есть.  

Это метод, который работает реально. Другое дело, что люди, так как они им не пользуются, они пытаются к другим методам прибегнуть. Тогда да, действительно нужно кольца, там, одевать. Человек думает, что если у него железное кольцо на пальце, то это оградит его от всех проблем, которые Сатурн может принести.  Проблемы есть в нашем уме, но они сформировались в наше уме в результате того, что…

Что такое вся психология, если называть вещи своими именами? Я прошу прощения у психологов, но вся психология человеческая это то, каким образом человек себя обманывает. Правильно? Вся психология к этому сводится, разные формы самообмана, которые существуют. Самообман для чего нужен? 

Для того, чтобы доказать, что мы тут главные: «Есть вот эта сфера, по крайней мере, вот тут вот я являюсь "Верховной Личностью Бога" и, пожалуйста, не покушайтесь на меня». И для этого, естественно, нужно очень сильно исхитриться, чтобы это себе внушить. И когда человек читает «Бхагавад-гиту», и с простым сердцем принимает ее, то ему легче становится сразу же, потому что он понимает – оказывается, я не Бог и поэтому не надо расстраиваться сильно (смех), нет особых причин расстраиваться. 

Есть Бог, я не Бог, мне надо так или иначе служить Ему. Это служение приноси радость человеку естественно.  Когда человек  служит естественно просто, склонность служить у нас у всех есть, люди не могут не служить. Если человек уходит на пенсию и у него никого нет – ни детей, никого, он все равно будет кому-то служить. Он собаку заведет или кактусы заведет. Все равно ему нужно что-то для кого-то делать. Пусть это будет кактус, но что-то я буду делать. Когда человек понимает, что это мое естественное предназначение, моя естественная природа, что, в общем-то, все остальное от лукавого, нету в этом особой ценности, то ему становится легко, все проблемы разрешаются.

К Шриле Прабхупаде пришел однажды человек и сказал, что у него проблемы какие-то: «Можно я Вам скажу?». 

Он сказал: «Нет, нельзя. Почитай «Гиту», потом приходи». 

Прочитал и не пришел больше. 

«Как проблемы твои?» 

«Нет проблем, все проблемы прошли»

Если человек понимает это, если он держит себя в соприкосновении правильно со священным писанием, то проблем нет. Но если этого нет, то тогда надо естественно кольцо носить на пальце и защищаться этим кольцом от своих проблем.  

Люди, в этом проблема человеческая, во-первых, они хотят каких-то простых путей, потому что, ясное дело, если надеть кольцо на палец, даже если дорогое, особенно есть дорогое, он думает: «Наверное оно сработает». Но это все очень ограниченные методы. Они до какой-то степени могут действовать, но это все всего лишь навсего попытки чуть-чуть, слегка скорректировать свою карму. Тогда как карму невозможно скорректировать никогда. Если человек зрело подходит к этому, он понимает, что невозможно карму скорректировать, все равно там останется что-то, сколько бы колец ни носили, все равно умирать придется.

Семинар «Первые Ступени Бхакти» – 3 Диск 105, л. 10 Израиль (6.9.2008)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Кто знает какими словами Брахма-самхита описывает процесс творения материальной вселенной? Как возникает материальная вселенная?  

_Ответы слышны неразборчиво_

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Как-то вы все... Какие-то брахмачари тут. Нет, это половой акт. Брахма-самхита описывает изначальный половой акт в результате которого вся вселенная возникает. Она описывает что Шамбху принимает форму огромного фаллоса. И йони - материальная природа и возникает этот материальный мир. И Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати касается этого, он говорит, что чтение этих описаний, которое есть тут...И  в сущности это тантрические описания, это тантра и Брахма-самхита относится к категории тантр. И Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати делает очень важный момент, замечание, он говорит что чтение Брахма-самхиты может усилить наши мирские склонности вызвав какие-то сексуальные ассоциации, решив что если там  всё так возникло в результате этого, почему бы мне не следовать по стопам предыдущих ачарьев?  :smilies: 

Либо она написана на самом деле для того чтобы дать человеку духовную силу чтобы побороть глубоко сидящую склонность. То есть он говорит, что описание этого акта творения, описание инструментальной причины творения, Шамбху или взгляда Господа и описание вещественной причины творения - йони или изначального лона материальной природы даётся для того чтобы человек мог обрести духовную силу и выйти за пределы материального мира.

Потом он говорит, что всё остальное описание касающееся материального мира Брахма-самхита объясняет очень много аспектов материального творения, материального мира.

Она говорит о Ганеше, о Сурье, о Дурге, о Шиве. Что она делает, для чего она это описывает? Что бы что у нас возникло в голове? 

Из зала: - Самбандха

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Система. Чтобы у нас возникло очень ясное понимание, очень ясное виденье, очень ясная иерархия.

Как я недавно общался с одним человеком. Он такой ну очень начинающий преданный. Мы с ним общались, разговаривали обо всём и он всё время мне говорил: - Ну ты мне расскажи кто там самый главный у вас, кто самый главный? И в результате наших нескольких долгих бесед, он сказал: - Ну я так и не понял. Я понял что всё Бог, но я так и не понял кто самый главный, каким образом вся эта иерархия происходит.

Но здесь как объясняет Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур Прабхупад "Брахма-самхита" даёт нам сударшану. Что значит сударшана? Даршана что значит?

Из зала: - Виденье

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Виденье или взгляд. А сударшана ясный или чёткий взгляд. То есть Брахма-самхита это взгляд на всё материальное творение с точки зрения кого? Кришны. С точки зрения самого Кришны. То есть Брахма-самхита даёт взгляд самого Господа. Иначе говоря это точка отсчёта с которой описано всё остальное в Брахма-самхите и исходя из этой точки отсчёта, человек может очень ясно увидеть всё остальное, всю остальную иерархию, все остальные уровни творения, всех остальных богов, в частности панча-упасану или пять божеств, которым поклоняются люди в материальном мире преследующие четыре цели материального творения.

И когда нам даётся сударшана или ясный взгляд на всё творение, то мы с помощью этой сударшаны или этого ясного взгляда, проследив за этим взглядом мы может увидеть в конце концов что? Кого мы можем увидеть?

Из зала: - Кришну
Из зала: - Источник

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Кришну, ещё кого? Где он находится?

Из зала: - Голоку

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да, Голоку, его обитель. Нираста-кухака или обитель, свободная от всех материальных представлений. Иначе говоря Брахма-самхита даёт взгляд который освобождает нас от мирского мировоззрения, от мирских взглядов на этот мир и освобождая наши представления от мирских концепций, даёт возможность ясно увидеть духовный мир.

Что на самом деле очень трудно, потому что находясь в материальном мире очень трудно представить себе и понять вообще что такое духовный мир, что там они делают вообще, как. Даже вечность представить трудно, потому что тут всё ограниченно и сознание наше  ограниченно. И поэтому Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур Прабхупад завершает предисловие, говоря, что Брахма-самхита величайший дар, который Гаурасундара дал человечеству, потому что она освобождает сознание человека от мирской ограниченности.

И когда сознание освобождается от мирской ограниченности, человек обретает что? Любовь, которая сейчас задавлена нашей ограниченностью. Он говорит, что величайший дар Брахма-самхиты, величайшее благословение, которое Брахма-самхита даёт, позволяет человеку в конце концов обрести любовь, которая вечно существует в образе Шри Гаурасундары.

Лекция по Брахма-самхите, 08 февраля 2005

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

О ТОМ, ПОЧЕМУ ГОСПОДЬ ПРИХОДИТ В ФОРМЕ ВАРАХИ, КАК ВОЗНИК ШИВА-ЛИНГАМ И КАК НЕ УДАЛОСЬ ИЗМЕРИТЬ НАЧАЛО И КОНЕЦ ВОЖДЕЛЕНИЯ
...Вараха приходит сюда для того, чтобы рыться в грязи и вытащить нас из грязи. Он приходит в форме Свиньи, потому что мы с вами склонны рыться в грязи, потому что люди своим поведением, своими привычками так или иначе постоянно опускаются в грязь, поэтому  Господь вынужден принимать эту форму, чтобы своим... трудно сказать пятачком, не рылом, чтобы поднять людей со дна, на которое мы склонны опускаться

Человек склонен опускаться, человек склонен деградировать поэтому Господь приходит сюда в этой форме. Как в Вамана-пуране есть очень интересна история, которая немножко объясняет смысл почему Господь приходит в форме Варахи. Это история, которая объясняет происхождение шива-лингама. После того, как господь Шива лишился Сати... Когда Сати совершила обряд самосожжения, когда она села в позу лотоса и с помощью своей йогической силы стала поднимать кундалини-шакти вверх и когда в конце концов её тело было охвачено пламенем и тело её сгорело.

Господь Шива обезумел. Он обезумел от горя и с полуобгоревшим телом Сати он стал носиться по всему миру. До сих пор есть места где какие-то части тела упали. В частности, говорится на Кеши гхате упал, может быть, волос или что-то ещё. И Господь Шива обезумевший от горя стал носиться повсюду с этим телом.

В конце концов он бросил это тело и в этот момент Ананга, Купидон, бог любви, Кандарпа подумал что теперь он сможет отомстить Шиве, потому что в своё время Шива сжёг Кандарпу. Когда Кандарпа попытался пронзить его сердце, то Господь Шива, так как он был дхирой, просто взглянул третьим глазом на Кандарпу и Кандарпа сгорел, но потом он естественно восстал из пепла, потому что вожделение обладает этим свойством, даже если его сжечь в огне жертвенного костра, то потом оно как Феникс из пепла возникает снова непонятно откуда, и точно также Кандарпа восстал из пепла и он увидел Господа Шиву.

Он увидел его в этом состоянии безумия, в состоянии, когда Господь Шива был уязвим и поэтому  Кандарпа стал тихо-тихо  выпускать свои стрелы. И Господь Шива вдруг непонятно почему, непонятно как, почувствовал страшный прилив вожделения. Такое бывает, не только с Господом Шивой, дело житейское, потому что кама или страсть это очень могущественная вещь.  

Кришна говорит, что это наш враг. И, соответственно, Господь Шива охваченный вожделением, не знал куда деваться. Обуреваемый вожделением он стал носиться повсюду, глаза его стали красными и он попытался как-то избавиться от этого и он подумал, что если я встречусь со святыми людьми, то я смогу утихомирить вожделение в своём сердце, потому что говорится, что самый лучший способ избавиться от вожделения, если вожделение начинает душить человека, то самый лучший способ прийти к святому человеку, у которого нет вожделения.

Он улыбнётся тебе и ты подумаешь: "Боже мой, что ж со мной было? Что со мной случилось? Всего несколько минут назад меня трясло как под током, как будто я на электрическом стуле стою". Но святой человек имеет способность рассеивать вожделение. и господь Шива захотел найти какой-то ашрам и в своих скитаниях, обуреваемый вожделением, он в конце концов пришел на гору Виндья и на горе Виндья был ашрам семи мудрецов, где семь мудрецов жили со своими жёнами.

Когда Господь Шива пришел туда... Господь Шива очень красивый, хотя с обычной точки зрения может показаться что он немножко странный: у него змеи, пепел, ожерелье из черепов. Тем не менее он очень красивый, особенно когда он обуреваем особой энергией. когда человек находится в этом состоянии, то обладает способностью, от него исходят определённые гормоны, эти гормоны... существа противоположного пола могут почувствовать их  издалека. 

И когда Шива стал приближаться к этому ашраму, то жены мудрецов особым чутьем почувствовали этот запах исходивший от него, они выбежали к нему, потому что гостя надо принимать с почетом. Они выбежали к нему с хлебом-солью, он стали привечать его и мудрецы, которые тоже выбежали вслед за ними... И Шива стал ходить. ему хочется избавиться от вожделения, вместо этого он видит женщин, которые толпой ходят за ним.

Только двое - Арундати и Анасуйя не поддались этому. Все остальные поддались вожделению и стали ходить за ним хвостиком, а тем временем мудрецы стали думать: "Что происходит вообще? Мы жили спокойно в своём ашраме и вдруг появилось некое что-то обсыпанное пеплом и наши жены пошли за ним". И мудрецы, с ними связываться шутки плохи, решили проклясть господа Шиву.

Он сказали: - Ах так! ты пришел так или иначе чтобы соблазнить наших жен, мы проклинаем тебя. Твой фаллос, твой пенис в этот момент должен отпасть. Я прошу прощения за такую историю, но из песни слова не выкинешь. И тут произошло событие вселенского масштаба. Брахма на своей Сатья-локе, на высшей планетной системе увидел, что вселенная трясётся. И он стал думать почему она трясётся. И Вишну, который находится около Паталы и возлежит на океане тоже почувствовал, что вселенная затряслась.

И Брахма прилетел к Вишну и спросил: - Что случилось? Почему всё трясётся? И Вишну, который всё знает, сказал: - Похоже господь Шива лишился очень важной части своего тела. И они решили выяснить детали этого дела и он подлетели на Землю, к тому месту месту где это произошло и они увидели этот фаллос, увидели нечто излучающее ослепительное сияние и тогда они решили выяснить где у него начало и где конец.

На самом деле это очень важный вопрос. Потому что нам всем нужно знать где начало нашего вожделения и где его конец. Где  вожделение начинается, где его корень и где оно кончается. И, соответственно, господь Брахма сел на своего носителя, лебедя и помчался вверх, чтобы посмотреть где же эта высшая точка вожделения, а Господь Вишну принял образ Варахи и стал идти вниз, вниз, вниз - к корню. Потому что свиньи что делают обычно? 

Роют. Корни роют. Они пытаются во всём дойти до корня. Соответственно, Вишну в образе Варахи, пытался дойти до корня, а Брахма на своём лебеде пытался долететь до самого верха, но сколько они не пытались это сделать ничего не получилось. Но. еще раз, смысл этой истории в том, что во-первых вожделение не имеет начала и конца, а во-вторых Господь Вишну приходит сюда в этом и любом другом образе, для того чтобы действительно подрыть под корень это вожделение. Для того, чтобы в конце концов спасти людей

Тота Гопинатх  Лекция, 4 февраля 2004

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Концепция аватара - верх богохульства или величайшая милость Господа?*

...Но есть одно качество, которое невозможно отобрать у Бога, не лишив Бога Его положения. Иначе говоря, есть одно качество, которое является существенным. Все остальные качества в большей или меньшей степени периферийные или зависят от этого качества - от качества милости. И это чувство благодарности означает то, что мы ценим это главное качество Бога, которое заключается в том, что Он милостив. Поэтому Лочан Дас Тхакур начинает этот бхаджан со слов парама коруна паху дуи джана нитаи гаурачандра - что нет никого более милостивого - парама каруна

Но есть одно качество, которое невозможно отобрать у Бога не лишив Бога Его положения. Иначе говоря есть одно качество, которое является существенным. Все остальные качества в большей или меньшей степени периферийные или зависят от этого качества - от качества милости. И это чувство благодарности означает то, что мы ценим это главное качество Бога, которое заключается в том, что Он милостив.

***

И наша обязанность сегодня и всегда, каждое мгновенье нашей жизни пытаться понять милость Бога и таким образом, пытаясь понять эту милость становиться всё ближе и ближе к Нему.

***

И тут можно в целом подумать о том, что такое аватара. Практически концепция аватара или представление о том, что Бог может прийти сюда в этот мир не существует нигде, кроме нашей с вами славной религии. Во всех других религиях подойдите к кому угодно и скажите: - Бог может прийти сюда: мусульманину, христианину... 

Ну христиане ещё до какой-то степени может быть проникнуться этим. Они тоже считают, что однажды Он пришел сюда, правда ничем хорошим это не кончилось - распяли бедного и всё - это первый и единственный раз - до конца веков это будет единственное нисхождение. Но в индуизме в целом и в частности в религии вайшнавов, которая есть религия милости, есть концепция аватара. И концепция аватара означает милость. Те, кто отрицают что Бог может прийти сюда, они в сущности отрицают право Бога проявлять милость. Если я встану и скажу: - Всё, не может Он! Не может прийти в разных форма, в разных видах.

Но это значит что я говорю, что Бог лишен этой милости. Мусульмане говорят: - Не может Он прийти! Тем более не может Он прийти в какой-то форме, тем более не может прийти в форме Варахи! Для мусульманина сказать, что Бог может принять форму большой Свиньи это маха-маха-маха-маха апарадха. Кто может представить себе большее оскорбление? Господь, Аллах, невидимый, незримый, скрытый 40.000 завес света и тьмы, непонятно где находящийся, неявивший Себя даже пророку Мухаммеду, вдруг приходит в образе Свиньи и начинает рыться в грязи на дне океана Гарбходака.

Вчера было Вараха-двадаши и, соответственно, есть смысл говоря об аватарах поговорить в том числе и об этом. Но на самом деле то, что Господь приходит в образе Свиньи это тоже его милость. Потому что зачем бы Ему приходить в образе свиньи? Представьте себе - Господь самый прекрасный. Правда, когда Он приходит в образе Свиньи это тоже красивая Свинья. Когда Прабхупада велел Джадурани нарисовать Вараху, она спросила: - А как Он выглядит?
Шрила Прабхупада сказал: - Очень красивый Вепрь.

Потому что Кришна всегда, в каком бы воплощении, в какой бы форме Он ни приходил, Он всегда обладает шестью богатствами: Он всегда Самый красивый, всегда Самый славный... Но в сущности сказав, что Господь может принять такой облик означает сказать, что Он в высшей степени милостив, это значит сказать, что Господь нисходит.

Само слово аватара означает "нисхождение"и нисходить значит, что Господь нисходит к тем, кто несовершенен чтобы помочь им стать совершенными и ради этого Он принимает форму Свиньи. Почему Он принимает форму Свиньи? Потому что свинья обладает одним удивительным качеством - форма свинья предназначена для того, чтобы рыться в грязи.

Это особая форма, в котором живое существо может полностью насладиться грязью. Так как желание наслаждаться грязью живёт в сердце каждого живого существа, то все мы с вами рано или поздно либо будем либо уже были свиньями. Некоторые из нас и в данный момент являются ими. потому что про свиней говорится, что свиньи неблагодарные (неблагодарная свинья). Но когда Господь принимает этот образ Свиньи или образ Вепря...

Мы говорим Вепря, чтобы не так непривычно было для обычных людей, но в сущности, кто такой Вараха? Вараха - это большая Свинья. Как Тамал Кришна Махарадж одной своей ученице дал имя Вараха-рупы, что значит форма Свиньи. На самом деле это великая честь, потому что Вараха приходит сюда для того, чтобы рыться в грязи и вытащить нас из грязи.

Он приходит в образе Свиньи, потому что мы с вами склонны рыться в грязи, потому что люди своим поведением, своими привычками так или иначе постоянно опускаются в грязь и поэтому Господь вынужден принимать эту форму чтобы Своим пятачком, не рылом, поднять людей со дна на которое мы склонны опускаться. Человек склонен опускаться, человек склонен деградировать, поэтому Господь приходит сюда в этой форме.

Полностью в аудио: Б.В.Госвами. Тота Гопинатх 2 4 февраля 2004

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Дорогие преданные! Подскажите пожалуйста какое изображение Шрилы Рупы Госвами, написанное художником императора Акбара показал на лекции Махарадж?

"Я хотел сначала показать изображение Шрилы Рупы Госвами. Это прижизненное изображение Рупы Госвами. На бедре у него написано персидскими буквами «Рупа-баба». Этот рисунок сделал придворный художник императора Акбара. В какой-то момент император Акбар пригласил всех великих святых, представителей различных конфессий, — межконфессиональный диалог он всё время устраивал. Он был таким «экуменистом» первым. И Рупа Госвами присутствовал у него в Дарбаре, и это его прижизненное изображение, которое сохранилось до сих пор. Это копия с этого изображения."

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Но это не преувеличение, а реальный опыт. Нужно хорошо понимать, что такие ачарьи как Рупа Госвами не будут ради красного словца говорить что-то. Если они говорят это, то значит они испытывают это и нам нужно понять, почему мы не испытываем это. Почему когда мы повторяем святое имя иногда бывает скучно, иногда ум наш рассеивается, иногда бывает трудно совладать с ним и он улетает, иногда он подсовывает нам странные образы. 

Первое что нужно понять, что состояние, которое описывает Рупа Госвами в той же самой Намаштаке и которая описана во многих других местах Ведических Писаний, - его нельзя вызвать искусственно и мы даже не должны ставить перед собой такую задачу - пытаться войти в то состояние.

Нужно понимать, что это состояние признак того, что милость Господа низошла на нас и зависит она только от Него. Ни от чего-то другого, ни от чего-то ещё. Ни какие другие техники не помогут. Техники хороши, но до определённого этапа, до определённого момента.
Но в конце концов, чтобы человек обрёл подлинный опыт нужно понимать что всё это зависит от Кришны, что в какой-то момент Кришна скажет: - Ну хорошо сейчас Я спрыгну. 

И более того, Кришна может сделать это в любой момент, Кришне не нужно ждать, пока мы достигнем какой-то ступени. Он может это сделать какому-нибудь маленькому бхакте, который только что стал повторять святое имя и в тоже время Он может не дать эту милость человеку, который повторяет её 20 лет, потому что Он абсолютно независим. 

Никто не может пойти, хлопнуть кулаком по столу и сказать: - Кришна, я заслужил это! Кришна подумает и скажет: - Может быть, но пока Мне чего-то не хочется. Потому что Он - личность, а личность значит желания, личность значит, что Он может иногда поступать вопреки логике или, по крайней мере, нашей логике. Он может поступать в соответствии со Своей логикой, но она не всегда совпадает с нашей логикой. 

И более того, нужно очень хорошо понимать что если это состояние полного соединения с Богом в обращении к Нему в святом имени придет слишком быстро и слишком дёшево, если оно вдруг не с того, ни с сего придёт к нам, то это что значит? Значит, что мы быстро его потеряем. Это значит, что мы не буем его ценить. Это значит, что всё то, что приходит дешево легко уходит. Всё то, за что мы не платим какую-то цену - мы не ценим как следует.

Аудио: Встреча с учениками. 6 апреля 2003, Сухарево

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

УМ СЛОВНО СУМАСШЕДШИЙ ХУДОЖНИК, СПРУТ, ГУБКА И ПОДВАЛ
Когда мы повторяем святое имя, наша главная проблема – это ум. Если бы мы не повторяли святое имя, мы даже не знали бы, что эта проблема существует.Ум настолько сросся с нами, что мы не можем отделить себя от него. Когда мы начинаем повторять святое имя, мы понимаем, что я хочу повторять, а кто-то там внутри хочет что-то другое. Он хочет все что угодно, но только не повторять святое имя.

Он хочет думать об одном, о другом, о пятом, о десятом, ещё о чём-то. И тот час же мы понимаем, что вот он, ум, я увидел его в лицо. Но чтобы по-настоящему увидеть его в лицо и понять, кто он такой, нужно очень хорошо понимать его природу.

Христиане называют ум одним очень хорошим словом: они называют его художником. Хорошее слово. иногда мать, когда она хочет своего ребёнка отчитать, она говорит: - "Ах ты художник!" Потому что он художничает, художества разные выделывает. Художник значит тот, кто непонятно чем занимается. Правильно? Потому что если объективно с медицинской точки зрения посмотреть на художника, то все художники сумасшедшие. Я прошу прощения. Чтобы быть хорошим художником, человек должен быть сумасшедшим. Это медицинский факт. 

Если человек просто рисует, не очень хороший художник, то он может быть ещё нормальным,но чтобы быть хорошим художником, он должен быть сумасшедшим. Как например, Сальвадор Дали: часы, которые текут; жирафы, которые горят; ещё там что-то такое. Хороший художник, потому что сумасшедший полностью. Вот вам другой пример: Сезанн,Гоген, мало ли их - кого ни возьми, но хорошие художники - в этом нет никаких сомнений. Эль Греко. 

И ум именно такую природу имеет. Встречал такое интересное сравнение. Как художник рисует свою картину? Он запирается где-то у себя в своей мастерской и начинает рисовать, творить. И ум в сущности делает тоже самое, что делает художник. Что делает художник? Он берет какие-то образы, воспоминания, соединяет их. И чем более неожиданные, дикие и сумасшедшие эти образы соединяются вместе, тем талантливее картина.

У Гойя есть такая серия - "Сон разума порождает чудовищ". На самом деле это не сон разума, а деятельность ума порождает чудовищ. Потому что чудовища - это гибриды, различные формы, которые создаёт наш ум и ум  в самой замечательной степени способен все эти гибриды создавать.

И художник делает то же самое – он начинает рисовать картину: он тут делает что-то, тут делает что-то, тут... Вводит себя в какое-то особенное состояние, начинает размашисто кистью бросать, в конце концов падает в изнеможении.

Когда картина закончена, то он выносит её довольный собой на суд: "Посмотрите, полюбуйтесь, я сотворил, моё творенье!". И в сущности человек занимается тем же самым на протяжении всей своей жизни. Ум-художник, он постоянно рисует какую-то "картину" и когда "картина" закончена, то человек выносит её на суд и зрителем этой "картины" кто является? Кришна, кто ещё! И Кришна смотрит на эту мазню: - Фу какая гадость. Кришна говорит об этом в 8-й главе Бхагавад-гиты:

йам йам вапи смаран бхавам
тйаджатй анте калеварам

Когда в момент смерти человек покидает своё тело, то в этот момент картина, которую он рисовал всю свою жизнь, закончена и он выносит её на суд и у него возникает этот законченный образ из разных-разных вещей и впечатлений из всего что он переживал, испытывал, из всего что он хранил, лелеял в своём сердце в течении жизни. И Кришна говорит: - Всё что ты нарисовал тем ты и будешь - за что боролись, на то и напоролись. Всё что ты всю жизнь писал, всё чем ты хочешь быть - тем ты и будешь.

Потому что у нас есть свобода воли и каждый день мы эту свободу воли упражняем. И прежде всего эта свобода воли проявляется в неограниченной деятельности ума - когда он берёт что-то, соединяет, вспоминает, лелеет какие-то образы. И  в этом заключается закон кармы. Потому что карма это именно это - те воспоминания, которые мы накапливаем в своём уме. 

В карме нет ничего такого мистического или таинственного. Карма это всего лишь сумма воспоминаний. Потом в следующей жизни карма превращается в программу разворачивания этих воспоминаний. В какой-то момент Сверхдуша говорит: - Вспомни это! Она как бы из подсознания посылает нам какой-то образ, образ всплывает в уме и у нас появляется желание, привязанность, воспоминание, ассоциация ещё что-то такое. 

Поэтому Кришна говорит: - Ум самый большой враг, может быть самым большим врагом, если он полностью не контролируем и если ум делает всё что он хочет. И любая духовная практика должна в конце концов должна ум сосредоточить, потому что сейчас наш ум находится в этом рассредоточенном состоянии. он подобен спруту. Как у спрута есть щупальца, так и у ума. 

У ума эти щупальца маленькие, а у ума щупальца могут дотянуться до другой планеты, до другой вселенной. Запросто. Постоянно щупальца протягивает и у нас тут большая-большая медуза с щупальцами. И когда мы повторяем мантру, мы очень хорошо можем увидеть форму этой медузы - вот она туда протянула свои щупальца, потом сюда, потом ещё куда-то и она сама живёт какой-то своей жизнью, переливается разными цветами, там уже набраны эти образы, эти воспоминания, всё то что мы холим, лелеем в своём сердце, всё то, что нам кажется хорошим и соответственно ум постоянно возвращается к этому. 

И если я повторяю мантру, а ум у меня все продолжает заниматься всё той же художественной деятельностью, художественной самодеятельностью. У него действительно есть что-то от художественной самодеятельности. Никогда не любил художественную самодеятельность. Очень глупо выглядит. 

И ум он примерно этим же занимается, потому что чтобы человек что-то в этой жизни достиг, не важно чего, даже в недуховной жизни, даже в материальной жизни человек должен суметь сосредоточить свой ум полностью, целиком. Потому что если ум будет рассеян и рассредоточен, то он никогда и ничего не добьётся. Кришна объясняет это в Бхагавад-гите, когда Он говорит: вйавасайатмика буддхир экеха куру-нандана - 

вйавасайатмика буддхир - это ум, который сосредоточен, направлен в одну точку, как с помощью увеличительного стекла, с помощью линзы...
С помощью обычного стекла свет чуть-чуть греет, но с помощью линзы он начинает жечь и он может сжигать. Точно также ум, чтобы у него появилась сила, нужна эта вйавасайатмика буддхи. 

Буддхи - более высокой составляющая, должна схватить ум, взять его за горло и сжать его пока он не заверещит. Именно разум должен сосредоточить ум в одну точку, чтобы ум приобрел силу и когда мы занимаемся практикой повторения святого имени, когда мы занимаемся любой духовной практикой, смысл только в этом, в том чтобы... И смысл техники которой мы должны научиться именно в этом, в том чтобы ум зажать и чтобы ум с помощью сжимания...

Что получается? Ум подобен губке и губка всё в себя всасывает, губка обладает этой способностью - куда бы её не положить она будет всасывать. И ум точно такой же жадный. В течении жизни эта губка всасывает всё и у нас в этой губке очень много всего всосано. И мы с этой губкой ходим. У неё пористое губчатое вещество и в этих порах много всего хранится. 

С помощью духовной практики что нужно сделать? Выжать эту губку. Нужно взять её и так ж-ж-ж! Это примерно то, что мы с умом своим делать должны. И он пищать при этом будет примерно так как любая губка, которую выжимаешь пищит. На самом деде это она от восторга пищит  :smilies:  Не воспринимайте её трагично. Ум надо взять и начать его выжимать, начать выгонять всю карму, которая скопилась. У нас там слои, подвалы кармы. Анна Ахматова писала:

_Я опускаюсь в памяти подвал_ 

В подвалах много разных интересных вещей хранится, пауки, хлам старый. У нас много этажей этих подвалов и можно опускаться туда очень долго и можно даже заблудиться, можно даже погибнуть в этом подвале памяти. Но духовная практика нужна не для того, чтобы в подвал памяти опускаться. Духовная практика нужна для того, чтобы этот подвал выжать, порядок навести, чтобы ум сделать чистым и лёгким. И если человек правильно занимается духовной практикой, правильно повторяет святое имя, то первое что он должен ощущать и то, что он ощущает, это то, что ум становится лёгким и то, что у него кармы нет. 

Отсутствие кармы это ощущение легкости, когда человек как будто бы не ходит. Карма давит человека. Душу, обросшую плотью всегда вниз тянет и ум наполненный всем этим содержанием  тоже тянет всё время душу вниз, вниз, вниз, заставляя её деградировать. Поэтому нужно взять ум шлепнуть его как следует и потом начать выжимать его, до тех пор, как в нём ничего не останется, пока он опять не станет свежей губкой. Правда, достаточно один раз выжать губку? Нет, ибо гудка опять станет всё набирать. Поэтому её как надо выжимать? Да, держать за шею и выжимать на всякий случай каждый день.


Встреча с учениками, 6 апреля 2003, Сухарево

----------


## Махабхарата дас

НАМ НУЖНО СТАТЬ НОРМАЛЬНЫМИ ЛЮДЬМИ

У нас на лекциях очень часто звучат патетические фразы, мы говорим о сострадании, о каких-то возвышенных материях, о спасении человечества. Достоевский высказал хорошую мысль: “Чем больше я люблю человечество вообще, тем больше я ненавижу каждого человека в отдельности”. Мы иногда оказываемся в аналогичной ситуации, очень любим человечество вообще, хотим спасти мир.
Но когда дело касается конкретных людей, причем преданных, которые находятся рядом, то начинаем их ненавидеть в той степени, в которой хотим спасти человечество вообще. Суть в том, что мы должны постараться развить личностные отношения друг с другом на всех уровнях. У нас личностная философия, и когда мы будем личностями, все остальное станет на свои места.
Тогда у нас действительно будет подлинное сострадание. Тогда мы поймем, в чем состоит долг, который у нас есть перед всеми, перед Шрилой Прабхупадой, перед Господом Чайтаньей, перед самим собой. Тогда нам не нужны будут разговоры о варнашраме. Они необходимы только потому, что мы не реализовали ту простую истину, что мы не тождественны телу. Если мы станем людьми, то сможем реализовать и более высокие истины.
Сейчас нам нужно стать нормальными людьми, которые могут проявлять нормальные человеческие чувства, могут любить, могут находить в этом радость и могут при этом объединяться во имя достижения общей цели. Этой целью есть сознание Кришны. Сознание Кришны в нас и во всех остальных. Если у нас это будет, то тогда мы сможем исполнить свою миссию как общество, тогда мы сможем распространить сознание Кришны.

Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами
«Основы Ведической культуры»,
Санкт-Петербург, 1999 г

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Вопрос: 
Милость чаще приходит к смиренным? 
БВГМ: 
Милость приходит только к смиренным… Только к смиренным. 
Вопрос: 
Сегодня Притха прабху сказал как раз, что внимательно повторять мантру можно только по милости Господа Чайтаньи. Без милости Господа Чайтаньи это невозможно. 
БВГМ: 
Да… Как её получить-то, милость? 
Вопрос: 
Сейчас про Иисуса скажу… Я, кстати, по причине того, что хотел посмотреть, где же у Иисуса это изречение, что тому, кто попросит хлеба, камень в руку не кладут и так далее. Там оказывается в этой главе, это одиннадцатая глава Евангелия от Луки, Иисус очень много говорит о том, как нужно обращаться к Господу, чтобы получить милость. «Стучите, и вам отворят. Просите, и вам дадут обязательно». Оказывается, он очень много об этом говорил. С большой силой надо просить просто, изо всех сил. И мы обязательно получим милость. 
БВГМ: 
У нас сегодня был разговор за обедом с Притху прабху. Он сел на свою любимую тему о том, что в христианстве нет от Христа, а от Павла. Я не сильно ему возражал. У меня было такое ощущение, что на самом деле это же не так важно. В конечном счёте, если хотя бы один человек сделался чистым преданным, обрёл какую-то святость, предался Богу, то и нормально, хорошо. Хотя в принципе он согласен с этим 
йе йатха мам прападьянте 
тамс татхаива бхаджамй ахам 
мама вартманувартанте 
манушйах партха сарвашах (Б.-г., 4.11) 
Перевод: До какой степени человек отдает себя Мне, соответственно Я награждаю его. Каждый во всем следует Моим путем, о сын Притхи. 
Философия нужна для того, чтобы нам правильную позицию занять. Йе йатха мам прападьянте тамс татхаива бхаджамй ахам. Это то, что ты сейчас сказал, когда сказал, что Иисус говорит: «Стучитесь и откроется». В сущности, это то же самое: если попросите хлеба, Бог не может дать камень; Он может дать только хлеба. Просто надо просить. 
Вопрос: 
Ещё, наверное, важно, как просить. Потому что когда наши просят, они с претензией просят…Можно же просить по-разному… Наверное, смирение должно быть… 
БВГМ: 
Поэтому говорится «просить». Просить не смиренно, значит требовать. Просить – это значит просить: мне никто ничего не обязан, я ничего не заслужил. Поэтому Нароттама дас Тхакур говорит: «Единственная моя заслуга в том, что я самый падший»… Смирение возникает от безнадёжности. 
Вопрос: 
От тщетности своих попыток стать смиренными… 
БВГМ: 
До тех пор, пока у нас есть надежда некая, мы всё время думаем: «Так и так… То случится, это случится… Я одержу победу, у меня всё будет хорошо…» Человек всё время ждёт-ждёт-ждёт-ждёт-ждёт, надеется… И смирение не приходит. Смирение приходит, когда уже надеяться не на что. 
Вопрос: 
Понял, что сам ничего не можешь. 
БВГМ: 
Да, ничего не можешь. Хотя это безнадёжность не в плохом смысле слова, не в смысле отчаяния, а в смысле надежды на Бога. Иначе безнадёжность – это, конечно, уныние, когда уже ничего нет, когда всё темно, и когда человек от безнадёжности понятно, что делает. 
Это то, о чём мы говорили: когда человек страдает, у него есть какой-то шанс. И он может им воспользоваться, а может не воспользоваться. Это его выбор свободный, как реагировать на эту ситуацию. В первой главе «Бхагавад-гиты» как раз этот свободный выбор хорошо описан. Там показано, как люди действуют в состоянии крайнего стресса, страха. С одной стороны Дхритараштра просто застыл, у него есть какая-то совершенно дурацкая надежда, но он ничего сделать не может. С другой стороны Дурьодхана, который пытается сманипулировать ситуацию. С третьей стороны Арджуна, который говорит: «Ну, всё, я – твой ученик, предавшаяся тебе душа, у меня никаких больше других надежд нет». То есть реагировать можно по-разному. Реакция Дхритараштры – это реакция депрессии в тама-гуне: я нахожусь полностью в депрессии и надеюсь на какое-то чудо. Реакция Дурьодханы – это реакция в страсти, так или иначе: мы победили, у нас всё лучшее. Реакция Арджуны вначале в гуне благости, потом он предаётся Кришне: «Всё, я не знаю, что делать». И наша реакция – это смесь всех трёх. В реальности всегда есть некая смесь. Человек отчасти застывает, не понимая, что делать; отчасти пытается лихорадочно что-то сделать; отчасти предаётся Кришне: «Кришна, я не знаю, что делать». А потом спохватывается и говорит: «Нет, не надо ничего делать». А потом опять в отчаяние впадает. 
Вопрос: 
Это как в том анекдоте, когда человек просит у Кришны: «Помоги припарковаться». Потом место появилось, и он говорит: «Всё, спасибо, я сам нашёл. Так и мы: когда Кришна помогает, считаем, что сами справимся. 
Вопрос: 
Ловлю себя, что когда я обращаюсь к Кришне, то у меня есть желание, чтобы он мне помог стать сильнее. И всё, и я типа самостоятельный. Чтобы от Него стать независимым, вместо того, чтобы наоборот просить у Него зависеть от Него…Как бы прочувствовать, что мне нужна зависимость. Полубоги же так примерно тоже… 
БВГМ: 
Да, полубоги приходят к Кришне и говорят: «Сделай нас сильнее». А Он не соглашается. 
С одной стороны, нам нужна сила. И это хорошо, что мы обращаемся за этой силой к Кришне. Прахлада Махарадж хоть и не обращался за силой, он говорил, что сила от Бога приходит. Просто настоящая сила – это значит оставаться всё время под Его защитой. 
Я читаю сейчас немного про мусульманство и про пророка Мухаммеда. Конечно, уникальная фигура на духовном небосводе. С одной стороны, он полностью вообще всего себя отдал Богу, полностью предался. С другой стороны, как Арджуна, воином был, сражался, завоевывал страны. В его биографии был интересный эпизод, который меня в своё время поразил. Когда он был мальчиком, он был очень болезненным. Семья была из очень знатного рода курайшитов, но обеднела. И его на лето посылали в оазис пасти скот, и чтобы он одновременно поправлял здоровье: пил молоко и финики ел, чтобы поправляться. И однажды он был в одиночестве, пас кого-то, и толи он вздремнул, толи ещё что-то, и с ним случилась интересная вещь. Я не помню сейчас детали этой истории, давно её читал. К нему пришло толи двое, толи четверо, но, по-моему, двое ангелов, каких-то странников. Они усыпили его. При этом он какой-то частью видел, что с ним происходит, и чувствовал это. Они разрезали его грудь, достали сердце из груди и как бы очистили его, смыли всю грязь и обратно вложили его. Сказали: «Действуй!» 
Я почему стал об этом говорить? Потому что обычно у людей есть некое хрестоматийное понятие святого или человека, который предался полностью: он сидит, его бьют, а он ничего не делает, не сопротивляется. Но, если мы посмотрим на Арджуну, на Шрилу Прабхупаду, на пророка Мухаммеда и даже на того же Иисуса, который пришёл в Иерусалим и первое что сделал – зашёл в храм и стал столы торгующих опрокидывать ногами, выгонять менял и говорить: «Дом мой домом молитвы наречётся!» Или когда мы говорили про Крипачарью… Насколько человек должен быть чист и уверен в себе. 
Когда у нас есть какая-то грязь в сердце, мы на самом деле не можем действовать решительно, если мы духовные люди и пытаемся прятаться за ширму смирения. Почему? Потому что мы не уверены до конца в своих мотивах. В нас нет смелости. Когда человек полностью предался и Кришна руководит им, у него появляется эта отчаянная смелость, он начинает делать какие-то совершенно непонятные вещи. Господь Нитьянанда, который пнул ногой Шивананду Сена не понятно почему… Или запустил блюдо в буддиста… Иначе говоря, таким образом действовать – это значит всё время чувствовать, что Бог за тобой находится и ты действуешь от Его имени полностью. А тем, у кого нет такой чистоты, им остаётся так или иначе одно только – действовать по примеру. В нашем случае это пример Шрилы Прабхупады. Если человек в принципе честно следует тому, что сказал Шрила Прабхупада, то это именно наш уровень предания – следовать за ним.

Ковалам, 18.12.2017 г.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Об открытии сердца

"Однажды к мудрецу вся в слезах пришла молодая красивая девушка: 
- Что мне делать? – сквозь слезы жаловалась она. – Я всегда стараюсь по-доброму обходиться с людьми, никого не обижать, помочь, чем могу. И хоть я со всеми приветлива и ласкова, но часто вместо благодарности и уважения принимаю обиды и горькие насмешки. А иногда люди откровенно враждуют со мной. Я не виновата ни в чем, и это так не справедливо и обидно до слез. Посоветуйте, что мне делать.
Мудрец посмотрел на красавицу и с улыбкой сказал: 
- Разденься донага и пройдись по городу в таком виде.
- Да вы с ума сошли! – возмутилась девушка. – В таком виде всякий обесчестит меня и еще Бог весть, что сотворит со мною.
Тогда мудрец открыл дверь и поставил на стол зеркало. 
- Вот видишь, – ответил он, – появиться на людях, обнажив свое красивое тело, ты боишься. Так почему ходишь по миру с обнаженной душой? Она у тебя распахнута, как эта дверь. Все кому не лень входят в твою жизнь. И если видят в добродетелях твоих, как в зеркале отражение безобразия своих пороков, то стараются оклеветать, унизить, обидеть тебя. Не у каждого есть мужество признать, что кто-то лучше его. Не желая меняться, порочный человек враждует с праведником.
- Так что же мне делать? – спросила девушка 
- Пойдем, я покажу тебе свой сад, – предложил старец.
Водя девушку по саду, мудрец сказал:
- Много лет я поливаю эти прекрасные цветы и ухаживаю за ними. Но я ни разу не замечал, как распускается бутон цветка, хотя потом я и наслаждаюсь красотой и ароматом каждого из них.
Так и ты будь подобна цветку: раскрывай свое сердце перед людьми не спеша, незаметно. Смотри, кто достоин быть другом тебе и творит тебе добро, как поливает цветок водой, а кто обрывает лепестки и топчет ногами"
На самом деле, открывать сердце - значит говорить что-то сокровенное. Но говорить что-то сокровенное мы должны только тому человеку, про которого мы знаем, что он не злоупотребит этим, а реально воспользуется этим. Даже о Кришне не нужно говорить всем. Это девятое оскорбление Святого Имени — проповедовать славу Святого Имени неверующим людям, которые не смогут правильно воспринять это. Мы им скажем, а они злоупотребят этим. Поэтому в Библии говорится: «Не мечите бисер перед свиньями».
Иначе говоря, что-то ценное мы не должны давать тому, кто не оценит это. Потому что свинья не может оценить жемчуг, по определению. И поэтому раскрывать сердце, правильно раскрывать свое сердце -значит давать человеку что-то, что мы ценим, но при этом что-то, что он сможет оценить. Если он не сможет этого оценить - ему не нужно этого давать. Мы раскрыли свое сердце, дали что-то ценное, а человек не оценил этого (даже если это равный), посмеялся над этим, и всё. Что в этом хорошего? Для него это плохо, и для меня это плохо. Поэтому нужно быть очень осторожным с тем, что мы говорим.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами
https://www.etsy.com/in-en/shop/Lalakamala...

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Молитва - голод для ума, а ум - картина Босха*
...Религия сначала дает принципы, правила. Религия говорит: не убий, не укради, почитай отца и мать свою, люби ближнего своего, не ешь свиней, ешь коз... Хотя не понятно чем козы хуже или лучше чем свиньи. Или ещё что-то религия даёт какие-то запреты, но запреты нужны, потому что люди сбиваются с толку.

Люди говорят: - Разберитесь сначала сами! Одна религия говорит нельзя есть свиней, другая - свиней можно, но нельзя есть коров; третья - коров можно, свиней нельзя, а лучше вообще ничего не есть; четвёртая говорит ещё что-нибудь. И люди сбиваются с толку, люди говорят: - Сначала сами разберитесь, что можно есть и чего нельзя! И в конце концов они говорят, что всё это ерунда - всё буду есть, всё подряд.

Но на самом деле люди не понимают одного - что главное это не то, что нельзя есть, а что можно. Не это главное. Главное - что больше не я решаю что можно  есть, а что нельзя. Главное, что я принимаю кого-то, кто мне говорит. Я принимаю его авторитет: он мне говорит и я его слушаю.

Главное это даже не детали каких-то наставлений. А главное - это факт того, что я принимаю эти наставления и это очень важно потому что мы привыкли сами решать для себя и от этого нужно отказаться, это нужно уничтожить, это есть самая глубинная концепция своего "я", её я должен разрушить.

Это наше ложное я, которое является продуктом иллюзии, продуктом иллюзорного влияния этого мира, от него я должен избавиться. И религия предоставляет способы избавиться от этого я и следование правилам лишь первый шаг на этом пути, всего лишь первый шаг предания себя.

Второй шаг как я уже сказал, когда религия говорит - очисти свой ум. И каким образом религия помогает очистить ум?
Харе Кришна Харе Кришна,
Кришна Кришна Харе Харе,
Харе Рама Харе Рама,
Рама Рама Харе Харе
- это наша религия. Другая религия говорит нужно Ом повторять, третья говорит: Господи Иисусе Христе сыне Божий помилуй мя; четвёртая религия говорит: Аллах акбар и повторяй имена Бога; пятая ещё чего-нибудь скажет, но принцип один и тот же - молись и молитва будет служить тем самым средством, который избавит твой ум от ложных концепций. Если у нас не будет в голове, в уме и в конце концов в сердце молитвы, то мы знаем что будет в нашем уме.

Ум человека склонен всякие глупости и гадости собирать и в православном христианстве есть любопытное сравнение. Там один из христианских святых сравнивает ум с художником. И что делает художник? Из вас тут есть кто-нибудь художник?

Из зала: неразборчиво

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Ну ладно, если ты, то я скажу что я хотел сказать. Я на всякий случай узнал, потому что я хотел сказать, что все художники сумасшедшие.Это несомненный факт  :smilies:  Микеланджело был сумасшедшим, но они ещё более нормальные были. Ван Гог был сумасшедший полностью, Гоген был полностью сумасшедший. Особенно если великий художник, он должен быть чуть-чуть сумасшедшим, потому что такова природа этой деятельности.

Особенно если хороший художник. И этот христианский святой говорит, что ум подобен художнику. Что делает художник? Художник запирается где-то и творит. Как он творит? Он вспоминает что-то. Был один знаменитый сумасшедший художник ХХ века Сальвадор Дали. Он прославился своим безумием. На его картинах были горящие жирафы; какие-то расплавленные часы, которые текли ещё что-то такое. И что делает художник - он берёт образы, которые он видел и сплавляет их, соединяет их и делает творение.

И он рисует, рисует, рисует в экстазе полном: тут что-то появилось, тут - башни, нигде нет этого - самое удивительное! Потому что если художник нарисует вот это здание, то кто его купит? Никто не купит. Ничего особенного в этом нет. Художник чтобы быть знаменитым должен нарисовать что-то чего нет, что-то особенное, уникальное. Для этого нужно быть сумасшедшим.

И этот святой говорит, что ум подобен художнику, что ум всасывает в себя различные образы и потом соединяет их разными способами, он творит какие-то картины и в течении всей жизни ум рисует эту картину. У нас есть одно творение - творение нашего ума. Мы берём этот образ, смотрим, впитываем, жаждем получить разные впечатления и когда картина закончена, мы выносим её на суд. Когда ум уже нарисован полностью, когда все эти образы мы успели туда втолкнуть...

Как был такой художник Босх. Тоже сумасшедший был - это очевидно и на его картинах какие-то жуткие образы: люди с какими-то клювами, с колпаками; там много их очень и наш ум он примерно что-то вроде этого - большая картина Босха: у нас тут много всего - тут, тут, тут, тут и мы храним всё это тщательно, очень бережливо.
И когда мы закончили эту картину... Художник когда заканчивает картину что он делает? Он выносит её на суд, на выставку её вешает, чтоб все люди пришли и ахнули: - Ах, что он отворил! Точно также когда мы нарисовали  картину в своём уме, мы тоже выносим её на суд. Кто её может увидеть?

Из зала: - Бог

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Бог, да

Да, потому что он знает что в нашем уме. Жизнь наша кончается - это одна картина, которую мы нарисовали. У нас множество жизней и каждая жизнь это картина которую мы рисуем. В конце концов мы рисуем и гордо показываем её: - Бог, вот она. Вот оно, полюбуйся!

- Какая гадость! Что ты такое нарисовал? Ну что такое? И Он говорит: - Ну ладно, если хочешь, в следующей жизни будешь этим. Тем, что ты нарисовал. Тем, каким образом ты себя сотворил в своём собственном уме.

Потому что человек всю жизнь творит самого себя. Он творит своё представление о себе в своём уме с помощью этих различных образов и всего остального и Бог говорит: - Господи, Боже мой! Опять ты что-то такое нарисовал непонятное! Ну будешь этим чудовищем. Вот есть 8 млн. 400 тыс. разных чудовищ в этом мире. Хочешь быть чудовищем? Будешь этим чудовищем - пожалуйста!

И поэтому что даёт религия  дальше после того, как человек немножко избавился от гордыни, она даёт метод очищения ума. Метод, с помощью которого человек может изгнать все эти ложные образы. И какой это метод? Это молитва:

Харе Кришна Харе Кришна,
Кришна Кришна Харе Харе,
Харе Рама Харе Рама,
Рама Рама Харе Харе

Харе Кришна Харе Кришна,
Кришна Кришна Харе Харе,
Харе Рама Харе Рама,
Рама Рама Харе Харе

Харе Кришна Харе Кришна,
Кришна Кришна Харе Харе,
Харе Рама Харе Рама,
Рама Рама Харе Харе

Она даёт возможность по крайней мере для начала изгнать из ума все эти ложные образы. Любая религия даёт человеку возможность какой-то медитации. Медитация значит сосредоточение или ограничение нашего всеядного ума. Это определенная диета для ума, которая позволяет уму немножечко очиститься. Точно также как для тела, чтобы ему очиститься ему нужна диета. Мы должны посадить себя на какую-то диету или заставить поголодать.

Точно также молитва это диета для ума. Молитва в каком-то смысле это голодовка для ума. Поэтому иногда так трудно человеку бывает. Он начинает что-то делать и ему сложно, потому что ум его привык, потому что ум его жадный, потому что ум его жаждет каких-то новых впечатлений и новых ощущений. Вместо этого его посадили на голодный паёк. Но на самом деле этот голодный паёк очень нужен нам, чтобы ум стал чище и сильнее. Но этого мало...

Бхагавад-гита 7.14, 24 августа 2003,  далее с 0:53:41

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Господь Чайтанья говорит, что если вы хотя бы раз почувствовали дрожь в теле от звука святого Имени, если хотя бы раз, когда вы пели киртан, слезы потекли из ваших глаз, если хотя бы раз, слушая лекцию, вы обрели какое-то откровение, для вас все кончено!!!
Вы дойдете до конца!

Говорится, что если бревно оказалось в реке, то как бы оно ни плыло, как бы его ни прибивало к берегу, рано или поздно оно окажется в океане, потому что река течет.

Любой, кто вошел в движение Господа Чайтаньи, будет купаться в океане премы. Даже если иногда нас будет прибивать к берегу, и мы будем лежать сохнуть и ворчать на других, кто продолжает плыть, в какой-то момент река разольется, и мы снова окажемся в реке и поплывем к океану.

Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ВОПРОС: Дорогой Гуру Махарадж, скажите пожалуйста, как избавиться от анартх, особенно тонких? Раньше у меня было представление, что если ты осознал анартху в себе, честно признался себе, что она у тебя есть, искренне понимаешь, что это качество тебе не нужно, что это тормоз на духовном пути, то после этого анартха обязательно уходит. Однако я, к сожалению, убеждаюсь, что всё не так просто.
Периодически Кришна создаёт ситуации, внутренние реакции на которые показывают, что твоя любимая анартха по-прежнему с тобой, что ты не избавился от неё полностью. Получается, что ты так и не научился вести себя согласно тем ценностям, которые вроде бы принял всем сердцем.
Означает ли это, что на самом деле ты не готов расстаться с этой анартхой, возможно, боясь потерять какое-то наслаждение или, я бы сказал, преимущество, которое она даёт. Стоит ли сосредотачиваться на негативе, постоянно анализировать свои мотивы и реакции или надо просто продолжать духовную практику, меньше думая о себе, больше думая о Кришне, надеясь на Его милость?

ОТВЕТ: Хорошо. Относительно анартх. Увидеть анартху – это первая вещь, первый этап. Но не нужно думать, что она исчезнет сама оттого, что мы один раз увидели её или почувствовали, каким образом она проявляется.
Что такое сознание Кришны? Сознание Кришны – это способность действовать сознательно. Что такое анартхи? Анартхи – это наши бессознательные реакции на какие-то события. Реакции, которые мы выработали в себе в течение долгих-долгих лет, приспосабливаясь к этому материальному миру, находясь здесь, пытаясь так или иначе получить какую-то выгоду или наслаждаться здесь, в материальном мире.
И собственно, вся практика сознания Кришны заключается в том, чтобы перевести своё поведение из бессознательной сферы в сферу сознательного. Сфера сознательного значит, что я понимаю, каким образом я действую, я знаю, на каких принципах, на каких ценностях моя деятельность основана.
Иногда у людей естественным образом бессознательные реакции соответствуют высоким принципам. Так или иначе, это результат какой-то практики в прошлой жизни, духовной практики из прошлой жизни. И даже у нас мы можем видеть, что какие-то наши бессознательные реакции являются хорошими, правильными. Например, желание помочь какому-то другому человеку, если он попал в беду. Если у нас появляется эта реакция – это значит, что мы уже какую-то привычку или какую-то правильную сознательную реакцию в себе развили.
Работа над анартхами – это, собственно, перевод каких-то бессознательных реакций в сферу сознательного, попытка действовать в соответствии с высокими принципами и ценностями сознания Кришны. Реально это означает очень простую вещь. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху объясняет, каким образом ведёт себя человек, который преодолел анартхи, по крайней мере большую часть анартх. Он объясняет это в третьем стихе «Шикшаштаки»: тринад апи суничена тарор апи сахишнуна аманина манадена киртания сада хари.
Работа над анартхами не значит самокопание, не значит постоянное сосредоточение на себе, это неправильно. Работа над анартхами означает, что мы развиваем в себе эти четыре качества: смирение, терпение, уважение к другим и независимость от того, уважают нас или нет. Это, собственно, основная наша работа над всеми анартхами. Специально Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху сделал эту формулу очень простой и легко запоминающейся. Гордыня будет вылезать у нас, мы тем не менее сознательно работаем над тем, чтобы быть смиренными. В какой-то момент, когда в основном большая часть анартх уйдёт, мы будем естественным образом вести себя так. Это называется «ништха», когда вера будет очень сильной и вкус будет постоянным. Вкус не будет флуктуировать, уходить, меняться, он будет постоянно поддерживать нас.
Сейчас, работая над анартхами, я работаю в основном над развитием этих четырёх качеств. Одновременно с этим делаю упор на смирение и терпение, потому что для того, чтобы избавиться от анартх, нужно терпение, безусловно. Шрила Санатана Госвами в «Хари-бхакти-виласе» объясняет, что пратиштха, или желание каких-то почестей, уходит последним.
Даже когда большая часть анартх ушла, нам всё равно хочется получить почести за своё преданное служение, чтобы нас уважали, почитали. Это вещь последняя, она уходит даже не на уровне анартха-нивритти, и даже не на уровне ништхи. Но ништха значит, что мы смиренно и терпеливо продолжаем своё служение, служим преданным, уважаем преданных и стараемся (как правильно говорится в этом замечательном вопросе) сосредотачиваться на Кришне, надеясь на Его милость, поменьше думая о себе.
Гуру Махарадж так определяет смирение: «Смирение не значит думать о себе хуже, смирение значит думать о себе меньше». Вот, собственно, и всё. Это формула избавления от анартх.
Это принцип: чтобы нам достичь следующей ступени, эта следующая ступень должна стать нашей сознательной практикой. Как на уровне анартха-нивритти, если мы сознательно избавляемся от анартх, мы практикуем качества, которые описаны в третьем стихе «Шикшаштаки», являющемся описанием ништхи. Соответственно, если мы хотим получить вкус, достигнув уровня ручи, мы должны будем практиковать качества, о которых Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху говорит в четвёртом стихе «Шикшаштаки».
На этом уровне они для нас являются практикой. И когда эта практика становится реальностью, реальностью нашего сердца, реальностью нашего сознания, соответственно, мы достигаем этого уровня и можем ставить перед собой следующие цели. Вот, примерно такая формула.

БхактиВигьянаГосвами
 Вебинар для южного региона, 01.02.2014 год

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Шрила Прабхупада иногда удивляется, он говорит: - Любой человек у которого есть хотя бы две извилины или полторы и если они не совсем прямые, он может понять, что Бог есть. Потому что как иначе может существовать этот мир? Откуда он взялся? откуда в этом мире столько разума? Этот мир создан с таким разумом и понятно что у этого мира есть Ишвара, Верховный Повелитель, ибо иначе если бы не было этого Верховного Повелителя мир разлетелся бы на куски, как например Грузия. 

У вас тоже появился верховный повелитель - президент. Если бы его не было, то Аджария разлетелась бы на куски, Аджария отделилась бы. Но так как есть этот Ишвара, тот кто соединяет всё вместе, Грузия осталась целостной. Точно также весь мир - если бы не было этой единой силы, единого принципа, который объединяет всё, то мир разлетелся бы на куски.  

Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.8.18 18 июня 2004, Тбилиси

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Если мы вспомним свою жизнь, вспомним какие-то сложные и тяжёлые ситуации своей жизни мы сможем понять - Кришна был там. Как недавно я читал историю одного бедного исконновского преданного. Это печальная история. Действительно душераздирающая история. Это история мальчика. который родился в 1975 году в Германии в семье преданных, но у него была очень тяжёлая судьба.

ИСККОН тогда был далёко не самым лучшим местом. Его послали в гурукулу и он очень многое там пережил и в конце концов когда он вышел из гурукулы он был полностью разочарован. Он стал наркоманом, он стал жить на улице, он стал питаться из мусора, он вёл совершенно жуткую жизнь от полного разочарования, несколько раз он пытался покончить с собой и ему не хотелось жить, потому что травмы, которые у него были, были слишком тяжелы чтобы их вынести. 

Он скитался, но приобретя какой-то опыт этой жизни, в какой-то момент, вдруг он заметил, понял одну вещь - Кришна есть! Через все эти тяжёлые ситуации, а он естественно, ведя такую жизнь попадал во много тяжелых и опасных ситуаций, он вдруг понял и реально ощутил, не просто так, не просто из книг, из чего-то ещё, он вдруг понял - Кришна есть, Он находится рядом со мной, Он ведёт меня, Он защищает меня и несмотря на то, что я может быть забыл о Нём, отвернулся от Него, веду эту непонятно какую жизнь, Он тем не менее заботится обо мне, не оставляет меня своей заботой и добротой. И поэтому он снова стал читать книги Шрила Прабхупады, понял какая это удивительная философия, снова...(обрыв записи)

Поезд в Дивноморск, ШБ.1.8.18, 29 сентября 1999

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Бог связан законами, которые Сам же и придумал или Он абсолютно свободен, капризен, непредсказуем, необъясним, нелогичен и может выкинуть какой-нибудь фортель, что делает жизнь такой интересной?*

_Вопрос плохо слышен_

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Нет, всё что касается духа... Дух обладает качеством абсолютной свободы и поэтому всё то, что касается духа никоим образом не предопределено. Освобождение не предопределено. Хотя некоторые астрологи говорят, что у тебя тут прописано освобождение или ты освободишься в следующей жизни или через 100 жизней или ещё когда-то.

Но освобождение не предопределено. Каждый человек может обрести освобождение. Если он просто вспомнит о Кришне в последний момент по неизъяснимой милости Кришны, если он служит Кришне, то Кришна может войти в его разум в самый последний момент. И Он войдёт в его разум в самый последний момент и никакой астролог не знает это, потому что Кришна не обязан отчитываться перед астрологами: "Я собираюсь войти в ум такого-то человека - это там у тебя записано". Нет.

Дух это сфера свободы. Сфера несвободы, сфера жестких законов, которые соответственно можно прочитать по определенным признакам будь то признаки отраженные на небе или на нашей ладони или нашем лбе или ещё где угодно - это сфера материи. И в материи всё очень чётко - там есть причина и следствие, но дух капризен по самой своей природе, дух может захотеть сделать что-то, что никоим образом невозможно будет предугадать и будучи абсолютным духом Кришне совершенно всё равно - Он абсолютно не обращает внимание на законы материальной природы.

Естественно, будучи Творцом этих законов, Он до определённой степени их соблюдает, но это не значит, что Он связан ими и в большинстве случаев есть также определённые духовные закономерности, которые можно понять как они отражаются в материи, но всё равно это не связывает Кришну. Кришна может нарушить эти законы в любой момент, Кришна может спасти любого человека, Кришна может освободить любого человека если видит искорку и когда Кришна вмешивается в жизнь этого человека, это не предопределено кармой. 

***

Когда мы обращаемся к Богу как к Сверхдуше, мы остаёмся в пределах нашей кармы, потому что Сверхдуша это элемент кармического мира. Сверхдуши нет в духовном мире, но как только мы поняли, что Бог это личность и личность значит непредсказуемость. Почему нам так нравится общаться с личностями и почему общение с компьютерами не доставляет такого удовольствия? Потому что компьютер очень сильно предсказуем. Поэтому люди закладывают туда какую-то непредсказуемость в него - все эти дурацкие игры. Но личность обладает этим качеством. Мы никогда не знаем чего ожидать.

Даже хотя до определённой степени, ибо мы обусловлены, можно предсказать что сделает человек, всё равно свобода остаётся - он может выкинуть какой-нибудь фортель и это делает жизнь такой интересной. Когда мы понимаем, что Бог именно такая личность, что Он абсолютно непредсказуем, абсолютно свободен. Иногда Он может откликнуться на наши желания, а иногда не откликнуться на наши желания. Он может исполнить - может не исполнить. Иногда может ни с того ни с сего прийти к нам, а иногда может не показываться перед нами и мы начинаем ценить Его как личность и тогда Кришна обращается к нам как к личности

Шримад-Бхагаватам 5.18.21 17 июля 2000, Пермь

***

В этом на самом деле прелесть. Дух непредсказуем. Дух вообще в принципе непредсказуем. Материя предсказуема, там есть какие-то законы, дух непредсказуем и возможности духа тоже абсолютно непредсказуемые

Литва (1.08.2009) Даршан 

***

Мы знаем, все предсказуемо, Кришна непредсказуем. Кришна *Непредсказуем*! Одно мы очень хорошо должны понять – что в конечном счете Кришна желает нам только добра. Кришна непостижим и никто не может до конца понять Его плана. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада пишет в комментарии очень интересным образом: что здесь Бхишма говорит, что никто не может понять замысел Кришны, даже если напрягается.

Джигйясу. Даже если человек хочет понять, все время хочет понять, ничего страшного в этом нет. И даже если он _кавайа_, если Он очень мудрый человек, он будет пытаться понять, но все равно он останется с носом – мухйанти кавайо апи – все равно он ничего не поймет. И Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что этими словами Бхишма опровергает сомнительные предположения Юдхиштхиры. 

Исходя из чего Юдхиштхира горевал? Он говорил: “Мы виноваты, я виноват, все виноваты, вернее никто не виноват, я один виноват, все мои грехи, грехи, грехи.” Здесь он говорит: Если бы все было в грехах дело, трудно было бы это понять или нет? Не нужно быть большим мудрецом, чтобы понять, что это грехи наши, правильно.

Если бы все так просто объяснялось, что в случае с преданными это их грехи, то тогда бы Бхишма не говорил здесь, что все равно, если мудрецы пытаются понять, они все равно ничего не понимают. Потому что это простое и понятное объяснение – это грехи. Но здесь Бхишмадев говорит: “Не объясняется все грехами, есть еще воля Кришны и воля Кришны непостижима, Кришна непостижим, Кришна необъясним, Кришна нелогичен. Потому Кришну нужно просто принимать таким, как Он есть.

Евпатория (13.9.2007) Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.9 (Почему беды случаются с преданными? 3)

***

Я слышал одну лекцию, где человек объяснял почему так трудно понять Кришну. Ученые спросили: «Почему Кришна синий?». И он стал объяснять: «Он синий, потому что Его трудно понять». Это одно из объяснений Его цвета,  Он загадочный, он непонятный. И одна из причин почему Его так трудно понять, как это ни странно, заключается в том, что Он непривязан. Так как Он непривязан, Он непредсказуем.

Человек, который привязан, всю его жизнь можно предсказать с точностью до минуты, все будет ясно, что он будет делать. Будет абсолютно ясно как он будет реагировать на ту или иную обстановку. Человек непривязанный – непредсказуем. Он может смеяться, когда все остальные плачут и плакать, когда все остальные смеются.  И точно так же Кришна, Он абсолютно непредсказуем.

Он делает что-то и ты думаешь: «Ну, надо же». Он – Бог. Он абсолютно непривязан.  При этом Он следует закону, но прелесть Его, и в этом суть индийского…. «Индийского». Все время с антисектантскими писаниями  встречаюсь (смех) и мне приходится какими-то этими категориями изъясняться.  Не индийского. В этом суть той концепции Бога, которую мы разделяем. Говорится, что Бог, Кришна, Его высшее проявление Бога есть лила-пурушоттама. Что значит лила-пурушоттама? Что такое лила?

Из зала: – Игра 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Лила это игра. Но что такое игра? Игра значит непредсказуемость. Игра значит полная свобода и непредсказуемость.  Когда я заключен в рабство, я не играю, ту не до игры. Я могу играть только тогда, когда у меня есть эта внутренняя, абсолютно полная  свобода  и абсолютно полное счастье. И такова природа Бога. Он лила-пурушоттама, Он высшее проявление этой непредсказуемой реальности, которая постоянно удивляет нас.

И наша  с вами задача, здесь даже, постоянно пребывать в этом удивлении лил Кришны. Мы сейчас тоже в лиле Кришны находимся.  И если мы обретем эту природу, божественную природу, природу сердца. Если сердце наше будет закалено вовне всех этих испытаний, то тогда...

Первое качество, которое приходит, еще раз,  с которого Кришна начинает описание божественной природы – абхайам, я становлюсь бесстрашным. Я становлюсь странным человеком, потому что бесстрашный человек – странный человек, он странные вещи делает.

Москва (18.12.2005) «Бхагавад-Гита» 16.1

***

Если у демонов сердце становится пустым, пустым и унылым, то у людей, которые почувствовали хотя бы маленький вкус, хотя бы тень вкуса, намек на вкус чистой преданности, у них сердце всегда полное, и Кришна удивляется им, Кришна радуется им. И Кришна щедро иногда посылает им несчастья. На самом деле, Кришна непредсказуем, это одна из характеристик личности. Личность непредсказуема. Полубоги, в каком-то смысле, не личности, полубоги функции. Они личности, когда они наслаждаются сами, а когда речь идет об их взаимодействии с преданными, там нет места непредсказуемости.

Если полубог должен что-то дать, он даст. Его преданный просит у него и тот дает. Ашутоша – Шиву легко удовлетворить: преданный подходит к нему и говорит: “Ашутоша, дай мне что-то” – он дает. Хираньякишипу идет к Брахме и говорит: “Брахма, дай мне что-то” и Брахма дает ему, Брахма исполняет все их желания. Кришна – Личность, и когда Он встречается со Своими преданными и с любовью Своих преданных, Он действует как Личность.

А Личность значит непредсказуемо. И даже, если я чисто обращаюсь к Нему и чисто у Него прошу что-нибудь, Кришна может дать, а может не дать. Шрила Прабхупада был чистым преданным, но Кришна не торопился дать ему. Сколько нужно было пройти Шриле Прабхупаде через потерь, страданий, невзгод, и потом, вдруг, Кришна  начал давать! Кто может понять почему? Никто, кроме Самого Кришны.

Кроме Самого Кришны и чистого преданного. Чистый преданный знает: это любовь Кришны. И Бхишма будет объяснять все эти истины в своих наставлениях Махараджу Юдхиштхире. Отец Шрилы Прабхупады, Гоур Мохан, любил говорить ему: “У Бога десять рук, а у тебя только две. И если Он своими десятью захочет отнять у тебя что-то, что ты держишь своими двумя, как бы ты ни держал, Он отнимет.

Но если Он Своими десятью захочет дать тебе, то ты своими двумя не сможешь все это взять.” И в каком-то смысле эта бенгальская поговорка эпиграф к жизни Шрилы Прабхупады. Сначала Кришна отнимал, отнимал, а потом стал давать, давать, давать. Но и в том, и в другом случае чистый преданный – и это признак чистого преданного – остается счастлив и благодарен Кришне.

Когда Кришна отнимал у Шрилы Прабхупады что-то, когда его предприятие, в которое он вложил все свои деньги, множество сил, времени, вдруг сгорело, что Шрила Прабхупада сказал? “Ясья хам ану грихнами харише тад даная шанай – тот, кого Кришна любит, у того Он что? – забирает все.” Потому Его зовут как?

Из зала: – Хари.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Хари! А вы знаете, кого вы зовете, когда повторяете Харе Кришна мантру? Вы зовете Хари, который все отбирает, который отбирает все ненужное, но который также может дать. Кришна – Личность, и Он непредсказуем. И когда Он отбирает – Он отбирает на всю катушку, по полной программе. И когда он дает, Он дает щедро. Главное, что для преданного и то и другое – проявление Его любви, проявление Его Личности.

«Почему беды случаются с преданными?», лекция 1, фестиваль «Бхакти-сангама», Евпатория, 2007

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Молитесь, а красоту природы не замечаете?*
Всё начинается с того, что мы начинаем видеть этот материальный мир, что мы начинаем рассматривать этот материальный мир. и по мере того, как мы рассматриваем этот материальный мир, через наши чувства уходит наш разум. Есть такой очень интересный пример. Трава куша, растёт в болотистых местностях и при этом забирает очень много влаги. И говорится как трава куша растёт на влажной почве и высушивает эту почву, точно также когда мы через наши чувства начинаем наблюдать этот мир, через эти каналы наших чувств уходит наш разум. Наш разум - будхи нашат. И когда человек лишается разума, для него всё кончено, он обречен.

Чем больше мы привязываемся к этому миру, тем в большей степени мы лишаемся духовного разума, который помогает нам различать материю и дух. Мы сосредотачиваемся на этом мире и сосредоточившись на этом мире мы лишаемся возможности дискриминировать, различать материю от духа, потому что мы слишком привязаны к этому миру своими чувствами.

Как вчера я пошел купаться на речку и какая-то женщина пьяненькая увязалась за нами. В принципе, это тот самый случай, когда даже самые сильные наркотики перестают действовать. Ей хотелось Бога. На самом деле. Я с ней немного поговорил. Ей хочется Бога. Первое, она представилась: - Я пью, курю, дебоширю, но я честный человек потому что честно в этом признаюсь и в Бога верю.

Она увидела, что мы кришнаиты и ей захотелось про Бога поговорить с нами. Она была пьяненькая, она несла всё, мы с ней немножко мантру поповторяли, она за мной повторяла, но сама она не могла повторять, потому что у неё будхи нашат пранашьянти - разум настолько был разрушен, что она не могла даже короткую мантру запомнить. Она могла повторить только Харе Кришна Харе Кришна, дальше у неё уже все путалось в мозгах. Дальше она решила прийти к нам. Она сказала: - Я хочу к вам в храм прийти. Она увязалась за нами, мы пошли обратно. Мы шли, повторяли мантру: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна Харе Харе Харе Рама Харе Рама, Рама Рама Харе Харе,
И она шла. Слушала-слушала. Она говорит: - Молитесь?
Я говорю: - Молимся.
Она говорит: - Ну и как, помогает?
Я говорю: - Помогает
Она говорит: - Вот я думаю, смотрю: трава растёт зелёная. И такая она зелё-ё-ё-ная-зелё-ё-ё-ная, и такая она зелё-ё-Ё-ная-зелё-Ё-ё-ная и цвет у неё такой  зелё-ё-ё-ный-зелё-ё-ё-ный. Я дочка художника и так это всё красиво, а вот вы сидите что-то бормочите, вы наверное не замечаете какая эта трава красивая. Как вы замечаете или нет?

До этого она шла ничего такого не говорила, болтала что-то, вдруг она заметила эту траву, которая зелё-ё-ё-ная-зелё-ё-ё-ная. И сразу стала наслаждаться этой зелё-ё-ё-ной-зелё-ё-ё-ной травой, которой непонятно чем там можно особенно наслаждаться. Так или иначе она хотела проиллюстрировать, что вы дескать отказались от этого мира наслаждений и что вы получили взамен? Взамен вы получили только:

 Харе Кришна Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна Харе Харе Харе Рама Харе Рама, Рама Рама Харе Харе

Я ответил ей на это: - А я вот иду рядом и думаю - кто из нас счастливее - ты или я? Я вот не вижу этой дурацкой травы, повторяю мантру, а ты видишь эту  зелё-ё-ё-ную-зелё-ё-ё-ную траву и пытаешься этой зелё-ё-ё-ной-зелё-ё-ё-ной травой наслаждаться. Почему? Потом что она зелё-ё-ё-ная-зелё-ё-ё-ная и всё? И её как-то это задело. Она подумала: - Действительно, кто же из нас счастливее? Так или иначе это её убедило в чём-то. По крайней мере она больше не стала задавать этот вопрос: - А видим мы эту зелёную-зелёную траву или не видим.

На самом деле преданный видит этот мир, но он видит больше чем этот мир. Он видит этот _ахам_ - Кришну, который стоит за этим миром, он видит источник, из которого изошел этот мир и он понимает свою связь с этим источником. В этом на самом деле заключается чудо преданного служения. Преданный с помощью бхакти-йоги, с помощью своего знания может быть постоянно сосредоточен на Кришне. 

24 часа в сутки он может находиться в самадхи, быть постоянно сосредоточенным на Кришне. Он утрачивает так или иначе привязанность к этому миру. Как недавно я разговаривал с одним преданным. Он приехал первый раз в Сочи и делился со мной впечатлениями. Он говорит: - Ну и что? Ну деревья большие, ну и что? Ну горы, ну и что? Ну море - большая лужа - ну и что, собственно? И действительно, что? Преданный видит что всё это различные формы иллюзии, но за всем этим стоит Кришна и он может, благодаря этому виденью, быть постоянно сосредоточенным на Кришне. 

Он получает такую возможность постоянно находиться в самадхи. На самом деле люди занимаются йогой, они пытаются заниматься мистической йогой, какими-то различными позами, сидят, дышат там, но реально, может ли человек с помощью классической аштанга-йоги достичь чего-то? Может ли он реально достичь самадхи? 

Пратьяхара. Сначала человек должен достичь этой ступени - пратьяхары. Ахара - это пища. Пратьяхара - это когда мы отказываемся от пищи. Это ступень, когда мы отрываем свои чувства от этого мира. Сейчас, по сути цель йоги одна  та же. Цель йоги отрешиться от этого мира и пратьяхара для глаз пищей является эта зелёная-зелёная трава, зелёный-зелёный цвет. Для языка пищей является рис и так далее, для уха пищей является звук, для кожи пищей является касание. Поэтому сначала пратьяхара - человек должен отрешиться от этого. В процессе йоги он отрешается от этого достигая ступени пратьяхары. Потом - дхарана. Это значит что у него в уме постоянно что-то такое ух-ух, мысли как пули: жих-жих! 

Одна, другая, третья. И поэтому, понимая состояние своего ума, он ловит одну мысль, он хватает эту одну мысль и он перестает замечать все остальные мысли. Дхарана - он держится за одну мысль и пытается на одной мысли сосредоточиться. И дальше - дхьяна, когда у него уже полностью нет никаких мыслей. Только после этого он входит в самадхи. но на самом деле насколько это всё возможно? Насколько реально возможно такое положение в самадхи? насколько мы можем пользоваться этим классическим методом йоги?

Далее в аудио с 0:32:08 Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Шримад-Бхагаватам 2.9.38, 5 августа 1996, Сочи

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Кришна рано или поздно каждого поставит на своё место как бы мы не рвались, как бы не пытались занять положение, выше чем нам положено*
...Потом появляется Брахма и Брахма начинает с помощью гун материальной природы создавать ступеньки, ячейки или ниши на этой эволюционной лестнице. И _стханам_ - возникают планетные системы, возникают положения в этом мире, возникают  уровни сознания живого существа, и живое существо в зависимости от того, каким образом оно хочет наслаждаться в этом мире занимает то или иное место - стханам. 

_стханам-пошанам_

И Шримад Бхагаватам объясняет, что такое стханам. Стханам, говорится в Шримад Бхагаватам -  вайкунтха-виджайа, что стханам это торжество Господа Вайкунтхи, что в конечном счёте именно Господь Вайкунтхи создаёт все эти уровни сознания живого существа, уровни существования живого существа, что именно торжествующий Господь одерживающий победу над всеми, ставит всех на своё место. В конечном счёте Шримад Бхагаватам хочет сказать - то место, которое ты занимаешь, отведено тебе Верховным Господом - _титир-вайкунтха-виджайа_. 

Титир - это не просто место, не положение которое мы занимаем, это - должное положение; это место, которое мы должны занимать. Иначе говоря, Шримад Бхагаватам хочет сказать, что Кришна рано или поздно, каждого поставит на своё место как бы мы не рвались куда-то ещё, как бы мы не пытались занять недолжное положение; положение, выше чем нам положено.  Вайкунтха-виджайа - Кришна лучше знает что нам нужно. Кришна скажет: - Делай это и не рыпайся, не лезь дальше. Это - твоё место

Шримад-Бхагаватам 5.18.21, 17 июля 2000, Пермь

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

В этом стихе, вернее в этом отрывке описывается состояние преданного, занятого мирскими делами. Чистого преданного, который занимается всевозможной деятельностью, но при этом в уме своём постоянно сосредоточен мыслями на Верховном Господе. Тут говорится, что Махараджа Прияврата был аварата-дхйананубхавена - постоянно занят медитацией и объектом этой медитации были ади-пурушасйангхри югала - две лотосные стопы Господа. Такой преданный постоянно думает о Господе и постоянно старается исполнить Его волю. В этом собственно суть и такое состояние преданного делает его независимым от гун материальной природы. 

Стоит нам подумать о Верховном Господе и мы освобождаемся от гун материальной природы. До тех пор, пока мы думаем о гунах материальной природы, до тех пор пока мы думаем о хорошем и плохом в этом мире, до тех пор пока мы думаем обо всей двойственности этого материального мира и сосредоточены на ней, мы погружены в эту двойственность. Но стоит нам избавиться от этих мыслей, от этой погруженности... На самом деле всё очень просто. Ничего не нужно придумывать. 

Чтобы избавиться, чтобы обрести освобождение человек должен сосредоточиться на Верховном Господе, который находится за пределами этой двойственности и тот час же в этот момент сердце его очищается, в тот же момент он выходит из под влияния этой двойственности и вся материальная грязь греха, добродетели; зла, добра; мужчины, женщины, всего этого, уходит тот час же вместе с этим из сердца. 

Вместо того, чтобы медитировать на эту двойственность нужно медитировать на две лотосные стопы Господа. Если вы так привыкли чтобы у вас два в уме было: хорошее и плохое; порок, добродетель, то вот пожалуйста - у Господа две стопы, можно медитировать на них и результатом этого является то, как говорится тут: "сердце его было абсолютно чистым". В результате такой медитации сердце человека полностью очищается.В Бхагавад-гите Кришна приводит замечательный пример листка лотоса. 

Я был в Швеции и увидел там лотос. Не самое типичное растение в Швеции, но тем не менее. Мы сходили в ботанический сад и там рос этот красивый индийский лотос. Я первый раз увидел что собственно имеется в виду. Когда Кришна говорит, что такое капелька на листике лотоса. Ни одна капелька воды не может задержаться на листике лотоса. Когда вода капает на листик лотоса, то эти капельки превращаются в "серебряные жемчужины". 

Листик лотоса покрыт маленькими ворсинками и капелька воды становится "серебряной жемчужиной" и сразу же скатывается оттуда и ист как был так и остаётся, он не мочится водой. Он находится в воде, но при этом вода никак не задевает его. Точно также, когда мы выведем свой ум из под влияния этих гун материальной природы и сосредоточим его на Верховном Господе, мы окажемся в том же самом состоянии. И такой человек может заниматься всем чем угодно, он может заниматься любой деятельностью  и при этом он не будет пачкаться, оскверняться этой деятельностью. 

Шрила Прабхупада пишет тут, что такой человек не оскверняется чем бы он не занимался. Он может править всей Вселенной. Любой человек который правил чем-то знает до какой степени это оскверняет. Даже если он правит храмом Харе Кришна. Вернее особенно если он правит храмом Харе Кришна. До какой степени сам этот процесс управления погружает его в двойственность. Он всё время должен думать: хороший, плохой; мужчина, женщина; матаджи, прабху; прасад или нет прасада, деньги или нет денег... Самой мысли о деньгах достаточно, чтобы осквернить человека, но если человек при этом, тем не менее в сердце своём всё время думает о Верховном Господе, он абсолютно непричастен к этому миру...

Шримад-Бхагаватам 5.1.23, 11 июня 1999

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*О суровых карательных мерах*
Шрила Прабхупада снова говорит здесь о том, что основная обязанность правителя утверждать, поддерживать и хранить в обществе варнашрама-дхарму. И ради этого правитель не боится пойти на самые суровые меры. Существование общества варнашрамы основанного на строгих принципах и законах Священных Писаний настолько существенно, что правителю даётся полное право наказывать кого угодно и как угодно. Любого нарушителя принципов и устоев варнашрамы правитель может и должен наказать. 

И здесь говорится, что решимость Махараджи Приявраты была такова, что стоило ему взять в руки лук как все в ужасе разбегались в разные стороны. Все знали, что лучше с ним не связываться. И Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что Махарадже Прияврате особенно не приходилось прибегать к суровым карательным мерам. Просто сама решимость, с которой он брал лук достаточно красноречиво свидетельствовала о том, что он будет делать дальше и никто не хотел испытывать на себе остроту его стрел. Просто благодаря тому, что он был решительно настроен следовать закону, проводить закон и утверждать закон в обществе.

Это то качество, которым должен обладать правитель. Это качество работает во всех ситуациях и во все обстоятельствах. Стоит человеку проявить решимость и все люди, которые пытаются нарушать закон сразу же разбегаются в разные стороны. Как например, я был недавно в Узбекистане. И там Ислам Каримов. 

Он может бы не совсем ведический кшатрий, но тем не менее, чтобы уничтожить преступления и воровство он просто показательно наказал несколько человек, доказав свою решимость. Он просто публично казнил за воровство или ещё что-то и всех преступников как ветром сдуло, никого не осталось. И сейчас там люди спокойно не закрывают дома. Нету никого, никто не хочет нарушать закон, по той простой причине, что правитель доказывает свою приверженность закону. 

Это основное качество правителя. Он должен показать, что во чтобы то ни стало ценой личной популярности... Он не идёт на какие-то популярные меры, чтобы показать какой он хороший и добрый. Он будет бороться за справедливость и поддерживать закон. И ради того, чтобы поддерживать закон, он готов идти на любые жертвы. В этом суть жертвы кшатрия. Кшатрий любой ценой поддерживает закон. Мы можем видеть примеры ведических кшатриев, которые приведены в Махабхарате и Шримад Бхагаватам 

Шримад-Бхагаватам 5.1.29. 6 февраля 2000, Москва

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Два слова относительно бенгальского произношения*
Ш нету. Когда вы видите С пойте Ш - шамшара. Кришнера шамшара коре чоде аначар, потому что бенгальский язык это очень "шладкий" язык. Если мы хотим что-то очень шладкое сказать, то нужно Ш добавлять. И вместо слова шикша нужно петь шикха, потому что на бенгальском шикша звучит как шикха, а вместо слова бикша нужно петь бикха. Всё остальное как есть так и поётся. Ну ещё конечно - Крышно. Бхаджо Крышно, но это мы все знаем

Вступление к бхаджану 23 мая 2004, Сухарево

***

Между прочим в бенгали нет звука В. Нужно говорить не видья, а бигья, потому что они говорят не Вишну, а Бишну. Не севива, потому что там нет звука С тоже. У них там только Ш есть - шебиба

Ононье бхаджане бигья джей джата
Тохори шебибо харе

_Бхакти-шастры 2002. Бхаджан и абсолют. Нектар наставлений 5 и 6 стихи. 23.08.2002
_

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Смирение подобно пищеварительному ферменту – оно помогает человеку усваивать все уроки, которые щедро посылает в его жизнь Господь.
Как непереваренная пища превращается в яд, так и неусвоенные уроки превращаются в обиду, зависть и злобу.
Но те же самые уроки могут стать источником счастья и полноты, если фермент смирения поможет нам усвоить их.

 Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами
 «Исцеляющие молитвы»

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Что такое Ратава; почему гедонисты жестокосердны; что делать современному человеку на том свете и может ли быть демократия между нами и Богом?*
Итак, мы прочитали как Сати оставила своё тело на глазах у всех и все полубоги, которые присутствовали при этом были поражены. Но их больше поразило даже не то, что Сати оставила тело и не то как она его оставила, хотя само по себе это было достаточно неординарным явлением. Больше всего их поразила реакция Дакши. Мы слышали длинную речь Сати. 

Сати долго говорила и объясняла Дакше почему она это делает. Однако Дакша при этом не сказал ни слова. Дакша стоял в стороне и молчал и потом на его глазах собственная дочь сгорела и он как ни в чем не бывало продолжал проводить жертвоприношение. Представьте себе. В принципе это может случиться с каждым. Сейчас люди не покидают тело таким необычным образом как это сделала Сати, но кто-то может облить себя бензином и сжечь на наших глазах. 

Мы посмотрим на это, ухмыльнёмся и будем продолжать делать то, что мы хотим, то что мы делали. И Шрила Прабхупада объясняет в комментарии что в сущности это было проявлением чёрствости Дакши, это было проявлением его жестокосердия. Он объясняет, что слово анатмйа значит пренебрежение и Шрила Прабхупада переводит этот стих, что она покончила с собой из-за пренебрежения Дакши, но другое значение слова анатмйа означает "тот, кто не имеет души", бездушный, бессердечный человек; человек, который лишён способности сострадать другому. 

На самом деле это уникальное качество человека чувствовать сострадание, чувствовать жалость к кому-то  Животные не могут чувствовать жалость. Мы не видели чтобы кошка плакала. Единственный кто плачет это крокодил. Когда он съест кого-нибудь он плачет, но это не есть ещё проявление его сострадания. Животные в принципе не могут проявлять сострадания, потому что они слишком сосредоточены на собственном теле, потому что они целиком отождествляет себя с этим телом и им нет дела ни до кого другого.

Они живут, машут хвостом, бегают, прыгают, но в сущности вполне довольны. Человек в отличии от животных обладает этой способностью - он может выйти за пределы своего эгоизма, он может разорвать вот эту оболочку, которая покрывает его. На самом деле это проявление майи или иллюзии. Наша душа покрыта материальной энергией и так как она покрыта материальной энергией, мы не чувствуем сострадания к другим, мы не можем ощущать чужую боль, переживания другого, поэтому нам собственно наплевать на всё.  

Как периодически люди в "Живых эфирах" на радиостанции "Кришналока" спрашивают: - Как мне почувствовать сострадание? Ну не чувствую я сострадания. Ну хоть ты расшибись вообще. Не чувствую и всё тут!  На самом деле это самый сложный вопрос. Действительно как нам почувствовать сострадание и почему мы не чувствуем сострадания. В чём причина того, что одни люди жестоки, а другие люди не более добры. Что собственно отличает одних от других?  И ответ на этот вопрос Шрила Прабхупада даёт в следующем стихе, вернее в следующем комментарии. 

Он говорит, что так Дакша (Дакша значит эксперт или очень опытный человек). Дакша был очень опытным в сексуальной жизни. Он замечательно занимался сексом так как вообще никто не может заниматься. Дакша сразу с одного раза мог породить тысячу сыновей один одного лучше. Сейчас это никому не удастся. Недавно я читал в газете: у какой-то женщины обнаружили в животе 9 зародышей. Видимо её муж тоже какой-то потомок Дакши в каком-то смысле.   

Но сейчас в принципе люди не способны на это. Однако Дакша обладал этим замечательным качеством. Но это же качество сделало его таким жестокосердным. Именно это качество - склонность к чувственному наслаждению, склонность и желание наслаждаться делает человека жестокосердным и лишает его возможности к состраданию. Нам трудно на самом деле сразу сопоставить две эти вещи, но в сущности секс во всех его формах и жестокость это вещи, которые идут рука об руку, которые неразрывно связаны друг с другом. 

При этом не обязательно имеется в виду грубый секс. Мы знаем что секс может проявляться в грубой форме - в форме сексуальных наслаждений или половых отношений и в тонкой форме - в форме лабхи, пуджи и пратиштхи - это три проявления тонкого секса. Даже если я, предположим, в силу особенностей моего образа мыслей считаю, что я свободен от грубого секса, от грубого сексуального желания, если так или иначе майя не позволяет мне это видеть или чувствовать, то каждый может видеть, что у него есть эти три тонких проявления сексуального желания.

Лабха - это желание выгоды, желание получить чего-то для себя. Это тоже самое проявление сексуального желания. Пуджа - это желание почести. Когда нам пуджу делают, когда мы хотим чтобы нам пуджу делали. И пратиштха - желание какого-то положения, желание выделиться, желание занять какое-то особое положение в обществе. Эти три желания на самом деле свойственны каждому из нас и у каждого в сердце они живут.  

И всё это в конечном счете делает человека жестоким. Желание всего этого и деятельность в соответствии с этим делает человека гордым и жестоким. Пратиштха иначе переводится как гордыня. Гордыня - это то, что отделяет человека от Бога, гордыня - это то, что привело нас сюда и то, что мешает нам на самом деле связаться с Богом. Всё это является гордыней и проявлением наших проблем.  

Гордыня приводит человека в ад, гордый человек уже находится в аду. На самом деле это самое ужасное быть гордым человеком. Люди думают, что быть гордым человеком хорошо, но гордый человек самый беззащитный, гордого человека легче всего обидеть. Чтобы обидеть гордого человека вообще ничего не нужно делать. Он уже обижен. Заранее! Или можно, я не знаю, не так посмотреть или задеть его и он уже обиделся. 

Как недавно мы были на одной научной конференции и там было несколько вайшнавов, которые, так или иначе, вели себя как обычные вайшнавы. Мы привыкли жить с вайшнавами и как-то не обращаем особенного внимания на всё это потому что вайшнавы в принципе необидчивые. И там наши вайшнавы позволили себе некие высказывания в адрес одного человека. Так вот потом этот человек два часа по телефону мне жаловался на то, как его жестоко оскорбили. На самом деле его никто даже не оскорблял в сущности, но суть в том, что гордый человек уже обижен на весь свет, гордому человеку ничего не нужно чтобы обидеться, гордый человек уже находится в аду, он уже мучиться из-за воображаемых вещей.  

И, в сущности, всё то, что люди делают в этом мире, они делают ради сексуального наслаждения. Будь это грубое сексуальное наслаждение в грубых формах порнографии или ещё чего-то или это  какие-то тонкие наслаждения: они ходят на работу; они получают Нобелевские премии, тоже потому что у них есть вожделение. Более того, они занимаются религией по той же самой причине. Что самое удивительное, что люди занимаются религией тоже для того же самого - для того, чтобы удовлетворять своё сексуальное желание, своё несытое честолюбие.  

На той же самой конференции, конференция эта называлась"Религии мира в современном мире" или что-то вроде этого, был замечательный доклад. Я очень жалел, что я не записал его. Его нужно просто как-нибудь поставить вместо лекции по Шримад Бхагаватам. В этом докладе человек объяснял, что такое новая религия, о тенденциях в религии и какие есть новые религии. Он приводил некоторые примеры новых религий.  

И первое, с чего он начал объясняя новые религии. Он сказал что люди сейчас не хотят возвращаться к Богу, потому что они не знают что они там будут делать. Он говорит, они думают: "Как я туда пойду если там нет компьютеров? Как я туда пойду если я люблю компьютеры? Что я там буду делать? Сначала я должен узнать, сначала я должен удостовериться в том, что там есть компьютеры".  

Он стал дальше объяснять, что люди не знают, смогут ли они там заниматься своей профессией или не смогут и потом они говорят: "Ну ладно, хорошо, предположим, я вернусь туда, но с кем я там буду общаться? С кем я там встречусь? Там будут все эти самые постные, святые, смиренные люди и, собственно, какая радость мне с ними общаться? Я привык общаться с такими же как я негодяями. Мне нравится с ними общаться, они мои друзья. Что я там буду делать? Мне абсолютно там нечего делать"  

И люди начинают придумывать различные религии, которые им больше подходят. Они выдумывают различные формы религиозной практики. Он с пеной у рта, с очень большим восторгом описывал формы современной религиозной практики. Есть какая-то группа, ашрам которой рядом с гостиницей "Россия" и там люди занимаются групповой медитацией. Не тем чем вы думали  :smilies:  

И смысл этой групповое медитации в том, чтобы их душа объединилась. Цель их медитации создать одну коллективную душу. Индивидуальная душа их не устраивает, им нужна коллективная душа для того чтобы создать новую расу.  Они говорят, в новой расе (в девятой, десятой или 21-ой расе) которая вот-вот придёт на смену будут только коллективные души, которые будут заниматься групповой медитацией и так далее.  

И руководит всей этой групповой медитацией некая женщина, на которую снизошло озарение, которая  естественно с Богом разговаривала и зовут её Ратава. Кто знает что такое Ратава? Это слово аватара наоборот. Она тоже аватара, только наоборот. Аватары зовут человека домой к Богу, а эта Ратава ведёт их соответственно ясно куда. Эти люди в полном экстазе и этот человек тоже в в полном экстазе от того чем они там занимаются и как они там всё это делают.  

Он долго описывал чем они занимаются и он описывал аналогичные группы.   Он говорит что это новые тенденции в религии. Старые религии отжили, никто не верит в эти старые мифы, в эти старые сказки, которые говорят человеку быть смиренным, отказаться от чувственных наслаждений. Кому это нужно вообще? Нам нужна современная религия и он говорит что сейчас таких групп очень много. Здесь, в Америке. Он ездил в Южную Америку и там тоже с одной Ратавой там встретился. Там тоже своя Ратава есть. Тем же самым примерно занимается что и местная Ратава.  

И, соответственно, эффект какой? Он говорит, что это очень практичная религия, что старые религии не практичны, что кто стал счастливее от того, что он стал смиренным? "Никто не стал счастливее",- говорит он. - Вот это новая религия приносит соответственно реальные благо каждому человеку. С людьми, которые занимаются у этой Ратавы, случаются чудеса.  Чудеса начинают происходить просто одно за другим. Один человек там избавился от депрессии которая его  преследовала. Естественно, его душа коллективной стала. До какой уж там депрессии? Или другой человек был безработным в Южной Америке и получил работу вдруг самым чудесным образом.  Чудеса просто начинают сыпаться на голову таких людей одно за другим.  

То есть в сущность люди занимаются тем, что они называют религией, ставя перед собой сугубо материальные цели. Они хотят какой-то выгоды, они хотят почёта, они хотят выделиться, они хотят какого-то положения в обществе. Они получают это положение, они получают эту выгоду и Шрила Прабхупада называют всё это - шакта, поклонением Шакти. По  сути дела, все эти формы мирской религиозности это те или иные формы поклонения энергии Бога. Эти люди не поклоняются Богу.   

Иногда некоторые даже говорят что это Бог, Аллах или ещё кто-то там. Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати очень интересно говорил в завещании, которое я читал на последней лекции. Есть один очень интересный афоризм. Он говорит, что то, что люди называют Кришной или то что некоторые называют Аллахом, Богом, Ишварой, Параматмой на самом деле не Кришна. 

На самом деле они поклоняются энергии, которая исходит из Бога. И они называют её этими именами и поклоняется именно этой энергии, но никто не понимает настоящего Кришну, никто не понимает Бога, который стоит за всем этим и никто не хочет поклоняться Ему. Людям нравятся поклоняться энергии. Поклонение энергии на самом деле естественное состояние человека. Как недавно мне в "Живой эфир" звонил человек.  

Он сначала спросил у меня: - Вы демократ или не демократ? 
Я естественно сказал, что я демократ. Кто же еще? Не могу же я признаться в том, что я там автократ или скрытый монархист  :smilies: 

Он говорит: - Как же совместить с демократическими идеалами то, что люди приходят в храм и кланяются? Где тут демократия? Может ли быть демократия между нами и Богом? Если мы демократы и хотим последовательно проводить этот принцип, то тогда должна быть полная демократия - не должно быть Бога, который стоит и которому все остальные кланяются. Вот если я поклоняюсь природе, то это очень демократичная вещь, потому что я не должен кланяться природе, я такой же как природа, мы все мы одной крови - ты и я и всё хорошо. Но Бог лишает современного человека привязанности к демократии.  

И мы можем видеть, что во всех этих формах поклонения Шакти, человек становится более гордым. Когда человек поклоняетесь Шакти, Матери Дурги или Шиве или если он современный учёный...   

Шрила Прабхупада во Второй Песне Шримад Бхагаватам объясняет, что современные учёные это те же самые шакты. Шакты поклоняются матери - материальной природе, вселенской матери, совершая пуджу, а учёные поклоняется той же самой материальной природе, сидя за своими синхрофазотронами. Но принцип поклонения один и тот же. Они думают об энергии Бога, они размышляют об энергии Бога, пытаются понять смысл этой энергии, того, что в ней находится, поклоняются ей и результат такого поклонения заключается в том, что они становятся более гордыми, чтобы  самим возвыситься. Они становится всё более и более гордыми, чтобы другие поклонялись им. 

Как мы встречались с некоторыми представителями шиваитов, которые называет себя индуистами и очень гордятся этим. Человек может гордиться всем чем угодно. На самом деле нечего гордиться тем, что человек принадлежит индуизму. Ничего хорошего в индуизме нет. Тут на самом деле гордиться абсолютно не чем, также как и любой другой ритуальной религии.   

В этом нет никакого смысла и тут не чем гордиться. Люди будут гордиться всем чем угодно, потому что они хотят гордиться, потому что они хотят всего этого: лабху, пуджу и пратиштху  И они становится всё более и более гордыми, раздуваются от этой гордости и в конце концов материальная природа приходит к ним. Они говорят, что в результате всего этого я сливаюсь с богиней-матерью, я сливаюсь с материальной природой или я становлюсь Шивой.  

В соответствии с представлениями шиваитов, каждое живое существо в течении суток произносит 200.000 или 20.000 раз, я не помню, но очень много тысяч раз мантру Со Хам Хам Со. Это значит Со Хам - Он - Я, Хам Со - Я - Он. Когда мы вдыхаем, мы говорим: - Со Хам, когда  выдыхаем: - Хам Со. Со Хам Хам Со. В принципе это правильно, ибо каждое живое существо пришло сюда, потому что оно имперсоналист, потому что оно хочет стать Богом и каждое живое существо в каждом вдохе говорит: - Я Бог. И в каждом выдохе подтверждает это - что Бог я. Я - Бог, Бог - Я, Я - Бог, Бог - Я. 

Довольно-таки дурацкая мантра. И в соответствии с шиваизмом эту мантру нужно повторять сознательно.  Сейчас мы повторяем её бессознательно, теперь мы должны повторять её сознательно. Какой смысл? Мы и так её повторяем. Какой смысл повторять её сознательно? Со Хам Хам Со - Я - Бог, Бог - Я.   

Но смысл в том, что человек становится всё более и более гордым если он занимается этим. Тогда как на самом деле истинной целью духовной практики должно быть смирение. Результатом духовной практики должно быть смирение. Если мы не приходим к этому результату, если мы не становимся более смиренными, то всё чем мы занимаемся это напрасная трата времени, это пустое времяпрепровождение. Если человек не стал более смиренным, то в том, что он делает нет никакого смысла. Господь Чайтанья поэтому он говорил:  

тринад апи суничена  
тарор апи сахишнуна  
аманина амадена  
киртанийах сада хари.  

Человек всегда сможет повторять мантру Харе Кришна только если он смиренный, только если он развил в себе это смирение и не ожидает ничего взамен для себя.

Далее с 23:00 Шримад-Бхагаватам 4.4.29. Гордыня Дакши 03 января 1997, Москва

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Я немного продолжу тему, которую мы начали на Радха-кунде и поделюсь с вами несколькими вещами, о которых я думаю в последнее время. Так или иначе это всё будет связано с путем бакти или путем любви. Любопытно, что Шрила Прабхупада практически никогда не переводил бхакти как просто любовь. Мы очень часто слышим это выражение. Звучит очень красиво - "йога любви". Если поставить это на вывеске "Международное общество йоги любви", - сколько людей сразу придет!  :smilies: 

Шрила Прабхупада был гораздо более приземленный в своем подходе и он понимал почему. Потому что любовь часто слишком неправильно используемый термин, который люди очень часто неправильно интерпретируют. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада переводил бхакти как преданное служение, лишая нас возможности увильнуть в романтическую норку. 

Очень прозаически Шрила Прабхупада переводил слово бхакти, следуя, впрочем, за определением из Гаруда-пураны, где говорится, что корень бадж означает служить, от которого происходит слово бхакти. И, собственно, о любви-то речь, об этом пути любви или об этом пути преданного служения речь. 

Мы все выбрали этот путь, все пытаемся идти по этому пути так или иначе с разной степенью успеха и очень часто  мы не понимаем какие внутренние препятствия у нас есть на нашем пути, чтобы идти этим путем любви или преданного служения. Путь любви - это путь отношений с Богом и я говорил об этом на Радха-кунде, когда у нас была с вами беседа. 

Для того, что вступать в полноценные отношения человек должен быть зрелым, он должен быть сформировавшимся и этого очень часто не хватает нам, людям современной цивилизации, где есть большие сложности с формированием характера человека. Если мы посмотрим на Махабхарату, то увидим что не человек, то характер! Причем очень сильный характер со своими индивидуальными качествами, свойствами. 

Сам Арджуна, как мы говорили, очень боялся того, что появятся поколение, генерация людей, не понимающих кто они; людей потерявшихся, людей разделенных с самим собой, не ощущающих кто они, не понимающих что им нужно, потому что одно из свойств правильно сформированной личности в том, что она очень хорошо знает: "Мне это нужно". Такой личности легко принимать решения, потому что она легко ставит цель, у нее есть эта решимость дойти до цели любой ценой. 

Очень редко мы встречаем все эти качества. вйавасайатмика буддхир... Часто ли можно встретить этот действительно решительный разум?  В основном разум многоветвист. Этот разум начинает ветвиться с самого раннего детства, когда человек вообще не понимает кто он и с ним люди разные ведут себя совершенно по-разному и личность не формируется полностью.

Поэтому мы говорили, что Бхактивинод Тхакур первый из вайшнавов-ачарьев сказал, что можно сколько угодно осуждать варнашрама-дхарму, что она непосредственно не имеет отношения к бхакти, но косвенное отношение имеет, потому что она помогает людям стать нормальными. Что приходится делать нам с вами - недоформированным людям со своими проблемами? 

Нам приходится использовать энергию бхакти для того, чтобы сформировать себя.  Это очень болезненный  анартха-нивритти. Мне хотелось несколько слов сказать как он иногда протекает в нашем с вами случае, но в начале об анартхах. Что такое анартхи? Анартхи - это в сущности неправильные программы, которые в нас заложены. Все эти неправильные программы в конце концов связаны с тем, что мы запрограммированы на то, чтобы... как сказать?  

Мы не можем функционировать в отношениях, потому что изначально действует одна большая анартха в нас: "Мне самому надо, мне не хватает!". Что к сожалению происходит в нашем обществе, когда мы воспитываемся в семьях где нет любви, где нет глубоких отношений, где нет очень сильной поддержки?    

Человек недополучая чего-то в самом начале своего духовного развития... Каждый человек, когда он рождается, он начинает так или иначе развиваться духовно, он вырастает калекой, у него возникает дырка внутри,  некий дефицит внутри, ему все время хочется заполнить эту пустоту. Один из признаков такого недормированного человека, о котором Арджуна говорил, что появится варна-санкара. Варна-санкара это недоформированые люди, люди неправильно сформированные, люди незрелые и одним из признаков такой недоформированности является пустота в сердце, дырка, которую человек постоянно пытается чем-то заполнить.  

Если мы посмотрим на усилия современных людей, эти совершенно тщетные, порой истерические усилия заполнить пустоту в сердце совершенно очевидны. Люди чем только не пытаются эту пустоту заполнить: избытком совершенно странного секса, наркотиками,  компьютерными играми, ещё чем-то, а все из-за этой зияющие внутри пустоты Почему? 

Потому что ее в какой-то момент не заполнили тем, чем её можно заполнить - не заполнили любовью, защитой и что получается с такими людьми недоформированными или не сформированными правильно? Когда они пытаются вступать в отношения, так как у них есть этот внутренний дефицит, они живут в дефиците, они не могут в полноценные отношения вступать, они все время ожидают чего-то от другого человека.   

Пустота! Они думают что другой человек заполнит эту пустоту и так как они ждут этого заполнения от другого, находятся в состоянии постоянной претензии. Почему в постоянной претензии? Потому что этот вакуум невозможно заполнить. Эта пустота сосущая, зияющая сколько бы в нее не вкладывали, сколько бы в неё не давали, ничего кроме пустоты не остается, - она все поглощает в себя, это черная дыра. Что происходит с полным сердцем? 

Когда сердце полное - маленький вклад в это сердце даёт всходы, причем всходы очень богатые, такому человеку много не надо. И любовь значит это - ты вложил туда совсем немного, а это сердце ответило каким-то совершенно невероятным образом. Как я иногда цитирую стихи.  

Любви моей ты боялся зря — 
Не так я страшно люблю. 
Мне было довольно видеть тебя, 
Встречать улыбку твою.  

И если ты уходил к другой 
Иль просто был неизвестно где, 
Мне было довольно того, что твой 
Плащ висел на гвозде. 

Человеку довольно того что плащ висел на гвозде,а потом довольно того, что гвоздь после плаща остался, а потом довольно того что след от гвоздя остался.  

Когда же и след от гвоздя исчез 
Под кистью старого маляра, 
Мне было довольно того, что след 
Гвоздя был виден вчера. 

Почему? Потому что человеку довольно. Потому что у него вакуума нет.  Ему хочется любить и такой человек когда любит готов отдавать, отдавать и отдавать и он понимает что такое любовь. Он понимает что любовь значит: я отдаю - я счастлив этим и таким людям Кришна говорит:на парайе ’ хам ... Как там? сва-садху-кртйам 

Будьте довольны своей садхутвой, своими делами. И Кришна может им это сказать и Кришна отлично понимает, что когда он им это скажет они все поймут и скажут ну в принципе оно так и есть! Мы от Тебя ничего не ждем!  Теперь попробуйте нам сказать: кто-то для на что-то делает и мы потом скажем ну будьте довольны пожалуйста тем что вы это делали. 

Попрактикуйте это между мужем и женой  :smilies:  Жена что-то делает, а муж говорит: - Ну будь довольна тем, что ты для меня сделала. Жена скажет ему все, что она о нём думает по его поводу. Почему? Потому что мы-то ожидаем, мы ждём. Мы постоянно ждём что в нас будут постоянно вкладывать и да, мы делаем, но мы делаем условно.  

Да, у нас есть эти предварительные условия, у нас есть постоянный ожидания - Да, Кришна буду Тебе служить. Нужно? Буду повторять Твоё святое имя, но пожалуйста списочек у меня готов, всё у меня приготовлено. А почему? Потому что, еще раз, и нас даже нельзя ругать. Кришна даже ничего от нас не ожидает толком. Он, собственно, привык и Он нам никогда не скажет:на парайе ’хам? ниравадйа-самйуджам? - Я не могу вам нечем отплатить, поэтому будьте довольны тем что вы уже сами для меня делаете.  

Нам Он никогда не скажет. Нам Он говорит другие вещи. Он говорит нам: - Всё хорошо, все нормально, но при этом Сам старается от нас подальше держаться, потому что в конце концов кому хочется общаться с кем-то кто находится в постоянной претензии?   Никому не хочется! Никому не хочется общаться с человеком который постоянно будет чего-то требовать, у кого внутри пустота, которую невозможно никоим образом заполнить и, собственно, что происходит у нас в процессе бхакти?   

В процессе бхакти мы в какой-то момент эту анартх, эту программу должны заменить и это самый болезненный этап в нашей бхакти, потому что мы думаем как правило что мы пришли сюда от какой-то полноты. У нас есть эта иллюзия и да, - мы что-то почувствовали, какой-то у нас небольшой опыт есть, но тем не менее если у нас нету этой полной внутренней зрелости, то правильно функционировать в этих отношениях с Богом нам будет очень сложно.  

Мы повторяем святое имя и всё время думаем: "Что мне за это будет?". Всё время ожидаем что Кришна нам даст и если не не дай Бог Кришна нам не дает то, что нам хочется мы очень болезненно на это реагируем - развод и девичья фамилия - человек уходит из сознания Кришны непонятно куда, не понятно почему, просто потому что нету основы, не на что опереться внутри опереться не на что, потому что внутри есть эта странная вещь - некий дефицит, сознание дефицита и, собственно, когда такой человек с этим сознанием дефицита пытается что-то делать, то естественным образом он получает какую-то боль, потому что бхакти всё об отношениях, а когда люди не знают как вступать в отношения, а если у них нету наполненности внутренней, то они не знают по определению как вступать в отношения, то отношения приносят одну боль.   

Шрила Прабхупада говорит об этом в Бхагавад-гите в стихе: 

вита-рага-бхайа-кродха
ман-майа мам упашритах
бахаво джнана-тапаса
пита мад-бхавам агатах  

, где объясняются разные проблемы: вита, рага, бхая, кродха.  Рага значит я пытаюсь заполнить эту пустоту с помощью привязанности. У меня есть пустота, я пытаюсь её заполнить за счет того что привязываюсь к другим, беру другого в заложники.  Наши отношения к сожалению это отношения... 

Кто такой муж? Это заложник жены. Кто такая жена? Заложница мужа  :smilies:  Кто такие бедные дети? Это заложники своих родителей.  Кто такие родители? Это заложники детей. Когда люди постоянно требуют чего-то друг от друга: "Есть ты не будешь, мы тебя расстреляем не физически, так эмоционально. Мы тебя будем наказывать, мы будем будем постоянно показывать кто ты.   

И беда заключается в том, что происходит с людьми это очень важно, это ещё один момент, что человек не очень знает кто он, человек не сформированный правильным образом не выросший в среде, которая питает человека, он не понимает кто он сам, потому что изначально его в расчет не принимают, он не важен.  

К сожалению это очень часто бывает когда взрослые злоупотребляют своим доминантным положением и они не уважают чувств другого человека, самого факта существования другого человека, не дают ему того, что нужно. И этот человек, которого нет внутри; очень неуверенный внутри, потому что у него есть эта программа - "меня нет", мне хочется спрятаться.   

Я со своей сестрой недавно говорил. Она говорит: - У меня эта программа очень сильная, мне хочется не существовать, не мешать никому, спрятаться куда-то, чтобы меня не было, чтобы меня не нашли. Почему? Потому что изначально эту программу вложили. Человек в детстве очень сильно подвержен программированию.  

У него нет еще барьеров, любое влияние, особенно влияние от значимых людей от которых мы зависим оно определенным образом программирует нас и потом мы приносим эти программы сюда.  И как мы вступим в отношения с кем-то если нас нет, если мы не знаем кто мы? Я сказал что одна из характеристик такого недоформированого человека не понимание того, что я хочу на самом деле. Сегодня я хочу одно, завтра хочу другое. Сегодня я прочитал это и мне захотелось это.   

Такими людьми очень легко манипулировать, выгодно иметь таких людей.  Любая реклама вкладывает в этого человека программу - "я хочу это". Почему? Потому что он не знает что он хочет. Почему он не знает что он хочет? Потому что его нет, потому что он не знает кто он и так как он не знает кто он, он не знает что он хочет, он не знает каким образом функционировать в этих отношениях и как в этих отношениях давать.   

И, собственно, что должно произойти на пути бхакти? На пути бхакти человек должен вначале эту программу несуществования  у себя так или иначе стереть. И мы знаем, что бхакти в отличие от всех остальных форм йоги это та форма йоги, которую можно практиковать только вместе, совместно. В этом Обществе прежде всего нам нужно другим людям показать их значимость. Потому что у них проблема с этим.   

Кришна показывает Арджуне его значимость. Он не решает за него. Он говорит: "Ты сам должен решить. Я за тебя не буду решать. Я тебе расскажу все, но решать должен ты сам, потому что если ты не примешь это решение, то все то что ты будешь делать, ты будешь делать неправильно, ты будешь совершать ошибку, тебя нет. 

Это вещь очень важная и иногда люди думают что эта уродливая программа на то что меня нет, что я плохой, что я не нужен никому, что эта уродливая программа есть смирение: тринад aпи суничена тарор апи сахишнуна аманина манадена киртанийах сада харих. Но такой человек не будет повторять все время святое имя, потому что его нет, некому повторять святое имя.  

Святому имени негде задержаться; субстрата нет, на котором это святое имя... которое я от избытка могу повторять от любви, от того, что Кришна хочет, чтобы я повторял. Я не смогу этого делать, я все время буду думать: "А когда же вкус-то придет? Где вкус?! Харе Кришна! Обещали! Харе Кришна! И опять нет - два раза уже Харе Кришна сказал, а вкуса нет. "Кришна Кришна" - опять не пришел.  "Харе Харе" - ничего подобного! Где он, где он, этот вкус?   

Люди гонятся за этим вкусом, а это признак того, что что-то не так. Вкус приходит сам естественным образом в ответ на то, что я что-то делаю для Кришны. Мне рассказывал один преданный, а он разговаривал с другими преданным. Не буду называть никаких имен.  У него тоже была эта проблема. Он говорит: - Он полностью поменял мое отношение к святому имени. Я у него спросил: - А где вкус, где вкус, где вкус в святом имени? Потому что он искал все время этот вкус, постоянно пытался его найти.  

Он сказал: - Я знаю есть у святого имени вкус или нет, но я знаю что когда я повторяю святое имя у Кришны есть вкус к этому, Кришна мною доволен. Я делаю это для Кришны, я делаю это не для того, чтобы самому вкус испытать, а чтобы Кришна этот вкус испытал. Когда я таким образом делаю, то тогда вкус придет. 

Может не сразу, но придет. Но беда в том, что очень мало человеку это сказать, потому что если вакуум есть, если эта программа на моё несуществование, которую я пытаюсь возместить за счет какого-то опыта, причем как правило не того опыта. Что происходит с такими  недоформированными людьми - они не способны на глубокие эмоции именно из-за этого экзистенциального вакуума внутри и поэтому они пытаются возместить, а сама суть бытия это эмоции. 

Бхава это самая суть нашего бытия. Определение Декарта "я мыслю, поэтому я существую" неправильное.  На самом деле я могу не мыслить - я все равно буду существовать. Я чувствую, поэтому я существую!   Сама суть сознания в том, что сознание чувствует что-то, но беда заключается в том, что это чувствилище, это ядро; это "я", которое должно чувствовать; оно, так или иначе, не правильно сформировано, то тогда человек пытается суррогатными, очень поверхностными эмоциями заполнить свою потребность.    

Что такое наркотики это всего лишь навсего суррогат, это попытка так или иначе этот вакуум... и человек сталкивается снова и снова с этой жуткой проблемой неспособности на глубокие эмоции, неспособности на самопожертвование, неспособности на то, чтобы действительно переживать по настоящему, а что такое стаи-бхава? Стаи-бхава это когда любовь стала моей природой, когда эта эмоция по отношению к Кришне полностью заполнила меня, там ничего нет, там есть только одна любовь.   

Поэтому она стайа - она постоянная, причем любовь определенная, конкретная, не абстрактная, не разжиженная, концентрированная. Ей не в чем держаться, контейнера нету, нету субстрата на котором эта эмоция возникнет. Поэтому так сложно людям практиковать и поэтому в конце концов все очень поверхностно.   

Поверхностный киртан, поверхностное понимание философии, поверхностные отношения основанные на  каких-то очень схематичных вещах. Вот и собственно что должно произойти в процессе бхакти или в процессе анартха-нивритти. Эти анартхи, которые заложены очень глубоко и в которых, мы как правило, не отдаем себе отчета, должны уйти. Мы как правило даже не знаем до какой степени мы недоформированы, потому что мы не понимаем или всё равно не понимаем эту вещь до конца.

Как у Равиндры-сварупы прабху был семинар "Лечение душ в общинах вайшнавов", где он говорил как раз об этом. Анартха-нивритти - это лечение души нашей, избавление от ненужного; от того, что приносит страдания. Беда в чем заключается? В том, что все наши анартхи для нас субъективно являются артхами. Это некая ценность, они доставляют нам страдания - несомненный факт, но при этом они создают нам зону комфорта. Мы не знаем как действовать вне и помимо этих анартх и поэтому мы любой ценой держимся за них.   

Почему так сложно этому проходить? Мы говорим: - Харе Кришна! Забери Кришна! Хари, забери! А Хари не забирает и мы думаем почему Он не забирает? А Он не забирает, потому что мы говорим забери, но при этом don't minend - не имеем это ввиду, не подразумеваем это. На самом деле мы не хотим чтобы он забрал, потому что мы не знаем как действовать без этого.   

Забери у нас наши анартхи и что останется? Ничего не останется! Хотя бы анатхи есть сейчас, а так ничего не будет. Анартхи для нас артхи, анартхи для нас являются ценностью, потому что они помогают нам хоть как-то действовать в этом мире, хоть что-то  получать, хоть какое-то счастье получать.  

Поэтому что должно в конце концов произойти в процессе этого анартха-нивритти? В процессе анартха-нивритти эти программы должны замениться.  Они очень сложно уходят, потому что еще раз - мы держимся за них. И держимся по-разному. Мы держимся за свои программы по разному. Есть разные способы удержаться на каком-то уровне. Один способ, ну скажем так самый доступный, - это оправдать себя: все нормально, все хорошо, я не хуже других.  

Посмотреть вокруг и подумать, что не все так уж у меня и плохо: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама, - ну и в принципе все нормально. (_Повторяет скороговоркой шёпотом в спешке_, бум!) Шестнадцать кругов, - всё в порядке, все хорошо. Очередной кандидат в вечные возлюбленные Кришны свой долг на сегодня выполнил - шестнадцать кругов прочитаны, не приставайте больше ко мне с вашими вещами.   

Ну или один из способов это сделать - зафиксировать свой уровень и продолжать практиковать сознание Кришны на этом уровне в зоне своего комфорта, - то есть, в сущности, в царстве своих анартх; и где-то между анартхами, вместе с анартхами мы практикуем. Анартхи тоже практикуют, все в порядке - мир, тишь и благодать Божья, все хорошо все нормально.   

Ну и так можно дожить и мечтать что вот в конце жизни я скажу: - Харе Кришна! - и вь-ю-х, как ракета моя душа полетит к Кришне! С космодрома произошел запуск очередной ракеты прямо в духовный мир! Это один способ хороший, нормальный. Есть другой способ это так или иначе представить себе что я уже свободен от этих анартх, что их нет. Как страус зарывает голову в песок или кролик закрывают ушами глаза. Какая-нибудь лиса или змея, а кролик: "У меня всё в порядке". 

То есть человек так или иначе делает вид, ему сложно соприкоснуться со своими проблемами по-настоящему, ему сложно посмотреть им глаза, страшно. Реально страшно. Представьте себе столкнуться с этой пустотой, столкнуться с ещё чем-то, с какими-то другими вещами. Поэтому не хочется это делать, сложно это делать. Поэтому гораздо легче сделать вид что все нормально и что вот я люблю Кришну и в принципе можно до какой-то степени практиковать сознание Кришны на этом уровне тоже, но беда заключается в том, что все равно эти нерешенные проблемы будут оттягивать энергию.    

Если мы посмотрим на людей, которые достигли чего-то, мы можем увидеть, что у них энергия которую они направляют в практику сознания Кришны её много. Её реально очень много и у них все эти глупости энергию не оттягивают, а у нас мы слышали об этом идеале безоговорочного предания себя, полной шаранагати, когда человек отдает себя, но очень сложно, отдавать себя, если я не знаю кто я такой. Ничего я дать-то не могу и непонятно за что держишься - за какие-то обрывки.   

Этой внутренней щедрости нет и  очень часто попытки это сделать вид что этого нет очень часто оканчиваются достаточно трагически.  Они оканчивается тем, что человек перегорает, он опять же не получает то, что нужно. Он не получает того удовлетворения, которое по идее он ждет и которое придет если его не ждать. Удовлетворения нет, полноты нет и люди разочаровываются.   

Что ещё происходит? Они начинают смотреть вокруг, они видят других людей и при этом они слышат эти разговоры, люди становятся циниками. Я к сожалению видел это. Это на самом деле наша беда, потому что у нас очень много возвышенных разговоров. Эти возвышенные разговоры -  хорошая вещь с одной стороны, но с другой стороны, когда человек слышит слишком много возвышенных разговоров неподкрепленных реальным опытом, висящих в каком-то безвоздушном пространстве и красивых самих по себе, до поры до времени ему хватает и его удовлетворяет сама красота того, что рассказывают, но если он не видит как эта вещь проявляется в его реальной жизни и в реальной жизни других людей он может очень легко стать циником, превратиться в циника.   

Сказать: - Да, да, да, мы слышали это. Да, да, да, да, да,  да, да...  Этот поворот на 180 градусов...  Причем очень часто, человек  говорит тут о  возвышенных вещах и вдруг он...  Сейчас у меня перед глазами один очень интересный пример. Человек потрясающе говорил, он раскрывал такие тонкости философии, которые ну просто прям, вот дух захватывало.

Иногда можно присутствовать при этом и повторю ещё раз, что иногда поначалу этого хватает, - когда мы просто слышим эту красоту, или от описания этой красоты у нас захватывает дух. Что случилось с этим человеком? Действительно, его катха было поразительной. Реально, я немного слушал, но я слушал несколько вещей, я поражался его глубине, его пониманию, его всему остальному.   

Вдруг этот человек ни с того, ни сего, неожиданно, на 180° переворачивается и начинает катить бочку и одно из его обвинений  по отношению к Гаудия-сампрадае...   

Слушайте, очень важное обвинение, потому что оно как раз этот момент иллюстрирует. Его обвинение по отношению к Гаудия вайшнава сампрадае в чрезмерной высокопарности, что люди много высокопарных вещей говорят. Что это реально значит? Реально это означает, что человек находясь здесь слушал это, его тоже это наверняка резало, но он, подчиняясь некой общей культуре, пытался говорить, может быть даже превзойти других в высокопарности или в каких-то вещах, но потом в конце концов ему стало не хватать чего-то, какой-то реальной жизни во всем этом и, не получив этой реальной жизни, он стал  обвинять других в высокопарности.  

Он, тем самым, говорит - у них тоже нет никакого опыта, это все ни на чем не основано. 

Это конечно же глупость. Естественно, что все эти вещи они не на пустом месте возникли. Это не просто некая выдумка какого-то праздного высокопарного ума, который придумал возвышенные вещи. Нет, это отражение реального опыта, но человека этот реальный не получил сам по той или иной причине, в силу тех или иных вещей, а прежде всего именно потому, что он не прошел какие-то вещи, не заделал какие-то дырки в своем сознании, или заделав дырки в своем сознании, не получил удовлетворения и не получив удовлетворения, он компенсирует этот недостаток удовлетворения за счет оскорблений.  

Почему? Это тоже поразительная вещь. Я не знаю как в других сампрадаях, в христианстве или еще где-то, но столько оскорблений, сколько среди Гаудия вайшнавов, я нигде в другом месте не слышал. Может потому что я не был мусульманином или христианином или еще что- то, но этот факт - столько оскорблений, столько грязи и столько попыток так или иначе погружаться в какие-то чужие недостатки я не знаю нужно поискать другое место, где это всё плодиться. При том, что мы слышим снова, снова и снова: "Оскорблять нельзя!". 

Почему? Потому что удовлетворения нет. Оскорбление это же удовольствия очень большое. Когда мы унижаем других, оскорбляем других, опускаем других и это делают кто? Это делают люди, у которых вакуум внутри. Их вакуум внутри так или иначе не заполнился несмотря на попытки заниматься духовной практикой и он не заполнился в других каких-то сферах и собственно что я постоянно пытаюсь сказать и никак не дойду до этого момента все время возвращаюсь на описание проблемы. Надо же решение дать этому всему, а не просто проблему описывать.  

Собственно, хочу я сказать только то, что спасение утопающих дело рук самих утопающих  :smilies:   Что надо понимать, что ситуация сложная и что не выйдет просто довольствоваться тем, что у меня есть, - это иллюзия и не получится просто притворяться что проблем нету надо попытаться помочь друг другу решить эти проблемы и собственно для этого надо попытаться помочь друг другу стать более зрелым человеком.   К Кришне могут попасть только зрелые люди. 

В нескольких Евангелиях есть Нагорная проповедь, где Иисус Христос говорит о том, кто может попасть в Царство Божье: "Не попадёте туда, пока не станете как дети". Я добавлю: - Пока не станете как взрослые тоже не попадете. То есть и то и другое нужно. Стать как ребенок, значит обрести некую простоту и бесхитростность, невинность, чистоту.   

Стать как взрослый, значит приобрести некую внутреннюю зрелость, ответственность и нежелание обвинять других в своих недостатках, желание принять ответственность на себя, потому что Царство Бога - это царство служения и все служат, а простой факт заключается в том, что пока у меня нету внутренней опоры где-то глубине, я служить не могу, потому что меня самого нет. Еще раз - мой сат, тот самый сат, который есть душе превратился в асат.   

Вернее программы в моем уме пытаются этот сат превратить в асат и современное общество, повторяю еще раз, не знаю в который раз, но оно целенаправлено на то, чтобы сильных людей убрать, чтобы как можно больше таких вирусных программ в сознании человека было, асат,- программ на несуществование, программ на недосуществование, на недоделанность. И нам нужно здесь попытаться вырасти. Каким образом люди растут? Если взять для начала как материальный пример общество варнашрамы, то это общество, в котором у каждого человека есть ясное место, ясная ответственность и главное - есть ясные отношения, которые связывают его с другими.  Этот - старший. Он - всегда будет старшим, чтобы не случилось. 

В Махабхарате есть разные  эпизоды, когда Бхима кричит: - Да этот ачарья Дрона давно уже перестал быть ачарьей и надо его убить!   
И да, в каком-то смысле да, но если вернуться, чисто сам конфликт почему возникает? Для нас с вами ачарью, не ачарью убить вообще никаких проблем нет - кого угодного убьём - не физически, так на Фейсбуке. Не проблема:  оболгём, обольём грязью, ещё что-то такое. 

Но у них-то что было? Что у человека есть некий перманентный статус в сознании, поэтому Арджуне так сложно было. Когда мы читаем эту первую главу, эти муки его, они как раз связаны с этим.   

Но я сейчас хочу сказать, что нам не нужно торопиться убивать Дрону и Бхишму. Нам нужно сначала вступить в эти правильные отношения,  потом бхакти над этим превзойдет, то есть я уже буду относиться к Бхишме не как к Бхишме, а как к тому, кто связан с Кришной определенными отношениями. Но суть-то в том, что моя способность вступать в отношения, в том числе и в отношении с Богом начинается с того, что я правильно могу вступать в отношения с другими людьми. 

Это значит, что есть некая стабильность в этих отношениях. Понятно что о стаи-бхаве не может быть и речи. Кришна об этом говорит: "Он сегодня твой гуру, завтра он не твой гуру, потому что он поменяет тело". Там не может быть постоянных отношений, но ровно настолько отношения постоянны,  насколько в них нужно вступать, потому что иначе мы не сможем вступить в постоянные отношения с Кришной.  

И это реально означает еще раз что у нас есть общество, нас есть отношения, у нас есть обязательства в этих отношениях, потому что каждые отношения это обязательство и в этих отношениях я стараюсь так или иначе свои обязательства исполнять и радоваться этому и получать удовлетворение от того, что я свою часть дела сделал. То что другой не делает - это не моя проблема, - это его проблема.   

У меня будет проблема, если я не буду действовать сам в соответствии с этим долгом или с этими представлениями, потому что всякий раз когда я действую таким образом, я укрепляю самого себя, я укрепляю свой ум, ум становится сильнее. Сильный ум  -  это важная вещь. Сильной в хорошем смысле этого слова. Сильный не значит капризный ум, ум с которым разум не может совладать.  

Сильный ум, значит который действительно понимает свое место и понимает что вот тут он может говорить, тут он не должен говорить.  Вот и собственно в этом суть. В процессе анартха-нивритти мы должны эти программы преодолеть. Программы на некую постоянную претензию к другим, к обществу вайшнавов: "Почему обо мне не заботятся?", "Обо мне не позаботились", "Почему вы мне не написали письмо, когда я больше всего в этом нуждался?" Я сидел в нуждался, а мне письмо никто не написал. Есть правильный этикет или правильная форма поведения, которая помогает нам стать сильнее.   

Один из элементов этого заключается в том, что если младшему что-то нужно от старшего он должен прийти и сказать это старшему.   Он не должен ждать когда старший догадается что ему что-то нужно.  Он не боится сказать: - Мне это нужно, я нуждаюсь в этом. Он не не комплексует по этому поводу, но инициатива должна исходить от него.  Точно так же как в отношениях с Кришной инициатива должна исходить от нас.   

Кришна не навязывает Себя.  Кришна ждёт. Кришна говорит: само ’хам сарва-бхутешу на ме двешйо ’сти на прийах йе бхаджанти ту мам бхактйа Он ждёт, когда кто-то начнет бхаджан, когда кто-то начнет поклоняться Ему с любовью, чтобы начать по-другому проявляться в Его жизни, но начать должны мы. Первый шаг должны сделать мы. Это важный момент. Кришна не будет делать шаг. Он будет говорить: само ’хам сарва-бхутешу на ме двешйо ’сти на прийах - не хочешь иметь ко Мне отношения никакого, - ради Бога, у Меня никаких проблем нет. У тебя есть полное для этого право.   

Ну то есть я не знаю наверно много еще можно говорить по этому поводу. Мне хотелось сказать несколько слов потому что в конце концов от этих ложных программ и ожиданий человек должен избавиться.  Эти ложные программы должны замениться на правильные программы, но для того чтобы это произошло... Это очень важный момент. Человек должен на каком-то очень глубинном уровне почувствовать и осознать что Кришна уже дал ему то, что нужно. Почему у нас эти программы возникают? Потому что нам кажется что нам недодали, но Кришна нам дал всё что нужно и если мы поймем этот момент что Кришна даёт нам то, что нужно. Если мы как Общество будем помогать другим получать то, что нужно, остановиться зрелее и взрослее, то тогда все будет гораздо веселее.  

Аудио: Садхана, препятствия и методы их преодоления 15 апреля 2018, Говардхан

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Если всё происходит по милости Кришны, то зачем заниматься садханой: рано вставать, наносить тилаку, одеваться в странные одежды, повторять мантру?*
Христиане традиционно обвиняют восточные религии, в том, что все восточные религии уделяют очень большое внимание практике. То есть все восточные религии и вся восточная духовная жизнь непосредственно основана на практике. И христиане, которые все немножечко маявади, любят обвинять в том, что мы не полагаемся на Бога, мы не рассчитываем на милость, мы демоничны по своей природе и мы хотим собственными усилиями достичь чего-то.

Особенно это характерно для протестантского направления. В христианстве есть три направления: католичество, православные и протестанты.  И основное расхождение, если сформулировать разницу между этими направлениями, то она сводится к соотношению веры и деятельности.
В протестантском направлении делают ударение на вере, отдают примат вере, а в католическом направлении они отдают примат деятельности.

Они ссорятся друг с другом и всё они дружно обвиняют все восточные религии, что там слишком большой упор делается на деятельности, - что мы не верим. И действительно может показаться так, что мы не верим на самом деле. Предположим, кто-то может сказать нам: "Если бы вы верили, то зачем вам повторять мантру, зачем вам так рано вставать? Просто верьте в Кришну. В конце концов всё происходит по милости Кришны"

И мы тоже говорим, что всё происходит по милости Кришны. А зачем тогда нам заниматься всей этой садханой? И зачем мы, собственно, всё делаем: зачем мы одеваемся в эти странные одежды, зачем мы наносим тилаку, зачем мы встаём рано? В конце концов спасает всё равно Кришна - не нашими усилиями мы спасаемся. Спасает Кришна и милость. Кто-нибудь может ответить на этот вопрос, если вам скажут такое?

Ответ из зала: - Бог помогает тому, кто сам себе помогает

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да, но в конечном счёте мы должны предаться и один из признаков преданности это то, что мы доверяем себя Кришне. Мы говорим: - Кришна, мы Твои и Ты защищай нас, Ты заботься о нас! Это один из признаков преданности, который перечислен в комментарии к 65 стиху 18 главы. Это признак преданности - мы говорим: "Кришна, Ты спаси меня. Это Твоё дело, я предался Тебе, ты заботься обо мне"

Тут есть очень хороший пример, его в своё время я слышал от Кришнакшетры прабху. Он очень интересно объяснил это соотношение. Я может быть расскажу и закончу, чтобы не задерживать вас долго.Он привёл пример очень знаменитого йоговского упражнения Сурья-намаскар. Известно, что Сурья - полубог солнца, который отвечает за здоровье человека и Сурья-намаскар - это обряд поклонению богу солнца и известно что она имеет очень большой целебный эффект

Соответственно, на  сам процесс выполнения упражнения можно смотреть по разному. Материалисты скажут: - Э, человек просто встаёт рано утром и начинает руками разводить, начинает потягиваться, у него кровь начинает лучше циркулировать и в соответствии с этим получается очень хороший целебный эффект и совершенно не важно, что мы совершаем - Сурья-намаскар или делаем обычные упражнения, попрыгаем, побегаем или сделаем ещё что-то.

А человек, скажем, который просто "верит", может сказать: "А зачем вообще нужно поклоняться таким образом? Зачем нужно совершать этот Сурья-намаскар - поднимать руки, опускать,делать все эти странные упражнения? Почему бы нам не сесть просто на солнышко и не посмотреть на него? В конце концов солнце сделает нас здоровыми. Мы просто можем полежать на солнышке, чем трудиться таким образом.
И ответ заключается в том, что... Каким образом действует Сурья-намаскар, каков механим Сурья-намаскара? 

Когда человек выполняет Сурья-намаскар, то основной эффект заключается в том, что очищается роговая оболочка глаза и солнце, которое проникает через глаз, начинает воздействовать на человека. То есть солнце само по себе, если человек загрязнён, если глаза его нечисты, не действует на человека и не даёт ему здоровья.

Таким образом, не деятельность сама по себе спасает человека и приводит его к здоровью и не солнце само по себе даёт здоровье, а деятельность делает нас восприимчивыми к воздействию солнца. То есть смысл в том, что садхана-бхакти или деятельность, которой мы занимаемся делает нас восприимчивыми к восприятию милости Кришны. В конечно счёте спасает нас Кришна. Спасает и даёт милость нам Кришна. Вытягивает нас из этого мира и освобождает от майи Кришна. Не наши усилия, не от того что мы сами встаём рано утром, но для того, чтобы стать таковыми мы должны быть восприимчивыми к этой милости.

То есть милость Кришны распространяется одинаково на всех, но кто-то может это воспринять, а кто-то - не может. Точно также как знаменитая история из Седьмой Песни Шримад Бхагаватам, когда Прахлада Махарадж слушал наставления Нарада Муни в лоне своей матери Кайядху. 

Он сидел в лоне своей матери и Нарада Муни ему что-то рассказывал и он слушал и Кайядху тоже слушала... (обрыв записи) ... каждому, но чтобы мы могли правильно воспринять эти наставления, чтобы мы могли понять, чтобы они подействовали на нас, чтобы мы реально... (обрыв записи)... к восприятию непосредственно милости Кришны. Мы готовимся к тому, чтобы Кришна поднял нас в конечном счёте, избавил нас от этого материального мира

Бхагавад-гита 6.3 Совершенство йоги - помнить о Кришне 1 августа 1992

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Гуна страсти заставляет верить в демонов или, по сути, в могущественных людей, потому что все могущественные люди в этом мире... Не цитируйте меня пожалуйста*  :smilies: 

Когда у человека есть сильная вера во что-то, у него есть энтузиазм,  у него есть решимость, энергия, - он может своротить горы. Беда заключается в том, что как правило, эта вера вложена в неправильный объект. И Шрила Прабхупада объясняет в комментарии, что чаще всего люди верят, но не в то, во что нужно верить. И это понятно.

Шрила Прабхупада никоим образом здесь никого не осуждает, - он просто констатирует факт. Это реальность, в которой мы живём. Люди находятся под влиянием гун материальной природы и Кришна объясняет. каким образом гуны сказываются на нашем сознании и каким образом гуны диктуют нам или создают у нас, в нашем сознании объект веры; объект, в который мы будем вкладывать своё сердце, своё сознание. 

И Кришна объясняет, что человек находится в гуне благости, - таких мало, он верит в полубогов, которые описаны в ведических писаниях, или, как Он говорит в конце комментария: такой человек может верить в некую абстрактную форму Бога. Он даже может признавать Вишну или единого Бога. Вишну значит единый Бог, Бог Отец. Но для него эта вера будет абстрактной, потому что в конце концов он верит не в Бога - он хочет просто освобождения, ему просто хочется избавиться от страданий. 

Вера в Бога как в Личность - это очень редкая вещь, потому что вера в Бога как в Личность подразумевает наше желание вступить в личностные отношения с Богом, а если мы посмотрим внимательно на людей вокруг, которые претендуют на то, чтобы верить, утверждают, что они верят и зададимся этим вопросом: "А хотят ли они действительно личностных отношений с Богом, едва ли кто-то ответит на этот вопрос положительно и так или иначе мы можем видеть эти проявления веры.

Если человек чуть-чуть находится в благости у него будет это представление, что есть высший Бог, единый Бог, абстрактный, туманный непонятно какой или святые, которые Его представляют, которых можно по свойски попросить что-нибудь, - они покровители. "Бог далеко, Он за всё сразу отвечает, не понятно услышит Он мои молитвы, а есть угодники разные". Это, так сказать, гуна благости.

И Шрила Прабхупада объясняет каким образом проявляется гуна страсти. Большая часть людей в кали-югу находится под влиянием гуны страсти - любимой нашей гуны красного цвета. И эта красная гуна страсти заставляет людей верить в демонов или, по сути, в могущественных людей, потому что все могущественные люди в этом мире... не цитируйте меня пожалуйста  :smilies:  я даже не буду говорить, надеюсь, вы сами поняли  :smilies:   :smilies:  Но это начало - якша, ракша как говорится тут. 

Проявление гуны страсти, когда человек находится в очень сильной страсти, у него есть очень могущественная страсть в сердце, он становится честолюбивым, он поднимается по ступеням лестницы на верх и другие люди поклоняются ему. С очень большим желанием они поклоняются такому человеку. 

Почему? Потому что они хотят быть похожими на него. Каждый человек привлекается чем-то, что уже есть у него, доведённым до совершенства. Если человек имеет влияние гуны благости, то он будет искать эту гуну благости и поклоняться чему-то или кому-то, в ком гуна благости проявлена очень сильно. Если человек находится под влиянием гуны страсти, он найдёт себе объект поклонения, который тоже находится в гуне страсти. Это будет его идеал, его образец, которому он будет следовать...

Бхагавад-гита 17.4 13 октября 2011, Екатеринбург

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

_Вопрос о лабхе, пудже и пратиштхе_

Ему опасно становиться менеджером, главным пуджари, президентом, потому что люди начинают поклоняться тебе и всякие такие вещи делать
Да, в этом мире на самом деле действительно очень много опасностей и это одна из них. В сущности занимать какое-то положение это очень опасная вещь. Это факт. Но у нас есть противоядие против этого. Если мы принимаем всерьёз то, что говорит Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху и если мы повторяем мантру в смиренном состоянии ума, то мы можем занимать любое положение, если мы постоянно ощущаем себя слугой. Как в этом стихе Дакша называется Праджапати и Праджапати значит господин всех живых существ.

Однако суть не в том что он должен быть господином. Обязанность Праджапати заботиться о праджах, заботиться о тех, кто ему подчинён. И если человек всё время ощущает себя слугой тех, кто ему подчинён, то тогда ему не страшно. Ему иногда могут поклоняться... Я не знаю. Люди постоянно это делают.  Людям нравится поклоняться по той или иной причине. Непонятно кому. Но если человек сам не принимает поклонение, если он не думает, что они поклоняются мне. Если он не пытается эксплуатировать энергию Бога в своих целях, то тогда ему не страшно всё это, от него это отлетает.

Поэтому говорится, что никто не должен становиться гуру, до тех пор, пока он полностью не свободен от этого желания. Гуру может стать только человек, который полностью свободен от желания, чтобы ему поклонялись. Только такой человек может принимать поклонение. Если мы не свободны от этого желания, то мы не имеем права принимать поклонение. Мы не вправе, мы будем тогда негодяями и эксплуататорами. 

Это опасность, безусловно и мы видели как эта опасность действует на некоторых людей. Потому что если тебе всё время говорят: - Ты великий!  И так как ты сам всё время думаешь, что ты великий, то если тебе подтверждают это снаружи, то очень легко в этом полностью убедиться и вести себя соответствующим образом. 

Мы можем видеть - любая конвенциональная религия в конце концов к этому приводит. Люди начинают заниматься этой религией, чтобы залезть на верх и когда они залезают на верх,то что получается? Они надевают на себя усыпанные бриллиантами смешные наряды и думают, что они достигли цели

Шримад-Бхагаватам 4.4.29. Гордыня Дакши 3 января 1997, Москва

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

_Вопрос не слышен_

Что касается "Мне отмщение и аз воздам", то в Евангелии очень много разных вещей написано и любую вещь, из любого Священного Писания нельзя толковать вне контекста. Нужно брать контекст. Для этого нужно знать это священное Писание, хорошо понимать смысл этого  Священного Писания поэтому совершенно бессмысленно спрашивать у меня о чём-то касающегося Евангелия. Я не знаю Евангелия, я не знаю  контекста в котором это сказано, я знаю почему так сказано и в любом случае вырванную из контекста фразу можно всегда превратно истолковать. 

Что касается второго вопроса - где находится та грань когда человек должен защищаться сам или ждать защиты от Кришны? На самом деле эта грань находится у нас в сердце и когда речь заходит о таких вещах мы не можем особенно имитировать, не можем притворяться, не можем изображать из себя что-то чем мы не являемся.

На самом деле реакция человека в каком-то смысле обусловлена тем, каков он есть и как он понимает  то, что он должен делать. Нельзя сказать, что Сати поступила неправильно. Она сделала это в соответствии со Священными Писаниями, которые для людей определенного уровня дают такое предписание. Теперь, чистый вайшнав мог поступить по другому в этой ситуации. 

Чистый вайшнав мог бы подойти к Дакше, поклониться ему , сказать: - Дорогой Дакша, повторяй мантру Харе Кришна, заплакать ещё что-то такое экстраординарное. Может быть Дакша тоже расплакался и на месте бы там обратился бы и всё бы закончилось миром. Но тем не менее Шрила Прабхупада в одном из предыдущих комментариев говорит, что у Сати была определённая привязанность к материальному телу, к своему положению. Она поступила в соответствии с этим и она поступила опять же не произвольно, а в соответствии с указаниями Священных Писаний. То есть она не совершила никакого неправильного поступка.

Что касается нас самих, то мы не можем особенно сильно так сказать пытаться прыгнуть выше собственной головы. Если на нас нападают, я думаю что мы будем защищаться. Когда мы достигнем какого-то более высокого уровня.то наша защита будет тоже на более высоком уровне - нас будет защищать Кришна. До тех пор, пока мы не чувствуем что нас защищает Кришна, мы будем защищаться сами. Вот, собственно, и всё тут, когда мы ощущаем, что Кришна нас защищает, то мы не защищаемся. Если мы не ощущаем этого, то защищаемся сами. Всё просто.

Вопрос: - Ещё на счёт смирения. Вот особо не видно чтобы кшатрии обладали смирением. А ведь многие участвуя в священных битвах уходили к Богу, не обладая смирением.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Смирение кшатрия заключается в том, что он выполняют свой долг. Смирение не нужно понимать очень абстрактно. Смирение человека, который находится в обществе варнашрама-дхармы...Смирение брахмана заключается в том, что он изучает Священные писания, учит других и исполняет свой долг как следует. Смирение кшатрия заключается в том, что он сражается, но делает это не ради самого себя, а ради исполнения своего долга. В этом заключается его смирение.

Смирение вайшьи заключается в том, что он становится очень богатым. Это тоже очень трудно представить как смирение может проявляться, но он должен стать богатым, должен ухаживать за брахманами, жертвовать брахманами, заботиться о них, поддерживать брахманическую культуру таким образом.

Смирение шудры заключается в том, что он смиренно работает. Брахманы тоже могут быть внешне не очень смиренными.  На самом деле иногда люди неправильно понимают смирение. Их просят: - Прабху, дай пожалуйста лекцию. Он: - Я такой падший. Как я могу давать лекцию? И действительно, если я такой смиренный, чего это я тут сижу  заставляю вас всех слушать что я говорю? это уже значит, что я считаю, что знаю больше чем вы и что мне есть что вам сказать. Это значит, что я сейчас тоже не смиренный. И это факт на самом деле :smilies:  Но тем не менее это долг и если человек исполняет долг, то в этом нет никакой вины.

Шримад-Бхагаватам 4.4.29. Гордыня Дакши, 3 января 1997

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Почему люди не могут понять друг друга, хотя говорят на одном и том же языке?*
Джада Бхарата проповедует царю Рагхугане. И из следующей главы мы увидим, что царь Рахугана не понял то, что хочет сказать ему Джада Бхарата. Потому что вещи, которые говорит здесь Джада Бхарата далеко не такие простые и далеко не такие очевидные. Однако Джада Бхарата начинает с самого корня проблемы. В своей речи, обращенной к Джаде Бхарате Махараджа Рахугана постоянно апеллировал к материальной ситуации. 

Он постоянно говорил: - Я царь, поэтому я должен управлять своими подданными! Я царь, поэтому я должен вести себя определённым образом. Я царь, поэтому они должны меня уважать. Я царь, поэтому у меня должны быть слуги. 

И Джада Бхарата говорит: - Какой ты царь? Ты не царь. Тебе только кажется, что ты царь. Какие они подданные? Они не подданные. Тебе только кажется, что они подданные. 

Проблема, что нашему уму многое кажется. И в этом вся суть. Но Джада Бхарата и Махараджа Рахугана говорят на разных языках и один не может понять другого. Один, находясь в рамках относительной реальности, оперирует относительными понятиями высокого и низкого, царя и слуг (подданных), - относительной дхармы, и, с точки зрения относительной дхармы он прав. 

Другой находится над всем этим и говорит с совершенно другой позиции и поэтому они не могут понять друг друга. Один говорит об одном, другой говорит о другом. Очень часто люди сходятся друг с другом и начинают говорить друг с другом и как бы говорят друг с другом на одном и том же языке, но один никак не может понять что говорит другой.  

По очень простой причине, - потому что точка зрения на которой мы стоим, позиция, на которой мы стоим определяет нашу точку зрения. И точка зрения, на которой мы стоим определяет наше виденье мира, определяет категории, которыми мы смотрим на мир и которыми мы рассуждаем в мире и, соответственно, мы не можем выйти за пределы своей точки зрения. И это и называется обусловленностью.  

Обусловленность - это состояние, в котором мы определённым образом смотрим на мир и не можем выйти за пределы этой обусловленности. И по сути метод сознания Кришны заключается в том, чтобы человек отбросил своё обусловленное состояние, свой обусловленный взгляд на мир и поднялся над этим и посмотрел на всё это с точки зрения Кришны, посмотрел на всё это с самого высока. Как можно выше. 

Чем выше, тем лучше. Чтобы он забрался высоко-высоко и посмотрел на всё то, что происходит здесь с высока. Но нам очень трудно это сделать.
Нам очень трудно залететь, забраться куда-то ввысь, нам всё время хочется спуститься на свой собственный уровень и опять смотреть на этот  мир, выглядывая из своего скафандра, в котором мы находимся. Просто потому, что мы привыкли к этому. И как Шрила Прабхупада говорит здесь, эта ситуация называется нитья-бадха (вечно обусловленный)

Шримад-Бхагаватам 5.11.6. 6 декабря 1999, Сухарево

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

И здесь Джада Бхарата рассказывает Махарадже Рахугане очень интересную и увлекательную природу ума, которая в конечном счёте является причиной всех наших бед и страданий здесь в материальном мире. И за несколько стихов до этого он говорил: - если ум не обуздан, ниранкуша, если ум не сдержан, то природа ума заключается в том, что он постоянно стремится расширяться. Ум это особая субстанция, которая помогает нам отождествить себя.

И через один стих или через несколько стихов будет говориться, что ум по сути дела есть ложное эго. Шрила Прабхупада будет ставить знак равенства между умом и ложным эго. И он будет говорить, что ум есть тот самый материальный элемент, который помогает отождествить себя со всем чем угодно. И вот это вечно стремящаяся к расширению природа материального ума заставляет человека постоянно отождествлять себя со всё более и более широкими объектами материального мира.

Когда маленький ребёнок появляется и ум начинает развиваться у него, то он отождествляет себя только с материальным телом. потом на следующем этапе ему хочется отождествлять себя с несколькими материальными телами и рядом с ним появляется ещё одно материальное тело другого  пола и потом появляется много маленьких материальных тел. Почему? Потому что необузданному уму хочется отождествлять, хочется расширить себя, ему недостаточно просто вложить себя в материальное тело и отождествить себя с материальным телом. 

Ему хочется, чтобы было много меня, чтобы я был не один. И дальше он развивает различные формы материальных отождествлений. Как например в Чечне форма материального отождествления это тейп - человек отождествляет себя с определённым родом, с определённой семьёй. И соответственно у него появляется определённое чувство собственного достоинства. Уму нужно гордиться и когда он отождествляет себя с материальным телом, когда он отождествляет себя с материальными продуктами этого материального тела, он гордится. Это объект его гордости.

***

Чем больше уму удастся расширить, распространить себя на какую-то общность, тем большей гордости он преисполняется. И дальше, как ум отождествил себя со своей семьёй, со своим родом, со своей великой потомственной династией трактористов или ещё кого-нибудь. После этого ему нужно распространиться дальше. И даже он начинает распространяться на всю страну, на все неохватные просторы.

Как сейчас в России идёт поиск идеологии. По сути дела всё это происходит в уме, поэтому все эти вещи называются идеологией. И сейчас ищут идею. Люди в правительстве, с бородами, серьёзные, ищут идею, которая сможет захватить умы всех людей, которые тут живут и распространить на всё это пространство, чтобы люди отождествляли себя с этой страной.

Потому что иначе центробежные тенденции слишком сильны и все разбегутся кто куда. И казалось бы, что тут собственно плохого? Что плохого? Ну и пусть разбежится. Ну какая разница где мы живём в 1/6 части света или в 1/100 или в 1/1000 или в одной миллиардной?
Нам нужно всего навсего два метра где яму выроют. Нам много не нужно, но так как природа необузданного ума (ниранкуша), так как ум необуздан, ему хочется отождествлять себя со всё большим и большим. Ему приятно это, ему нужно гордиться всем этим.

Соответственно, он гордится всем этим и сейчас нужно найти идею, которой мы будем гордиться. Идея, которая объединит всех нас, которая заставит отождествлять с великой нацией, страной, ещё чем-то. Разные люди предлагают разные идеи: "Православие, самодержавие, народность", "Великая Россия" или ещё что-то. Недавно мне принесли один проект национальной идеи. Я уж не понимаю почему мне принесли. Видимо, от отчаяния. 

Проект национальной идеи заключался в том, чтобы спасти весь мир от ядерной катастрофы, угрозой ядерного самоубийства. Проект национальной идеи, который должен объединить всю Россию заключается в том, что мы должны заминировать всю Россию, всю страну и сказать всему миру: - Мы себя заминировали. Если будете вести себя плохо, мы подорвёмся.

Это ум материальный  :smilies:  Это то, что делает с человеком материальный ум. Люди живут этим. Они живут в придуманном мире, который заставляет отождествлять непонятно с чем и гордиться тем, чем им удалось так или иначе себя отождествить. Это то, к чему человека в конце концов приводит ум. И здесь Махараджа Рахугана описывает удивительным образом эту ситуацию, чем это плохо всё. К каким последствиям в конечном счёте это приводит. Он говорит: духкхам? сукхам вйатириктам ча тиврам и слово тиврам может относиться к духкхам сукхам, может к вйатириктам или к пхалам.

В зависимости от того, куда мы отнесём слово тиврам. Тиврам значит ужасный. Тиврам в подстрочнике Шрила Прабхупада переводит как суровый, очень суровый. Но по сути дела что происходит? Ум погружает человека в иллюзию - вйатириктам. Вйатириктам? значит иллюзия. И в чём заключается эта иллюзия? Эта иллюзия заключается в дукхам и сукхам. Это иллюзия материального счастья и это иллюзия материального горя. 

Ум в силу определённых особенностей завораживает человека. Ум обладает способностью гипнотизировать человека и человек смотрится в свой ум и в различные состояния и наслаждается горем, которое он испытывает. Наверняка все знают что значит наслаждаться горем. "Какой я несчастный, нет никого несчастнее меня". Или точно также человек наслаждается счастьем, которое он испытывает. Это всё природа или проявление нашего ложного эго,ложного отождествления с умом. 

По сути дела человек смотрится в зеркало своего ума - чето дарпана марджанам. Ум это зеркало и человек подходит к этому зеркалу, смотрится в это зеркало и думает: "Ну вообще!". Как когда стоит нам увидеть зеркало, автоматически мы подходим к зеркалу и смотримся. Что мы туда смотрим? Что мы там увидим особенного? Непонятно. Но ум особенное зеркало. Это зеркало, которое постоянно меняется, которое постоянно даёт нам новые образы, которое принимает различные формы и виды. 

Всё равно как люди иногда ходят в комнату смеха. Они подходят к одному зеркалу и начинают смеяться. Посмотри на него, ух ты! Обычно они семьёй идут и смеются в основном над другими членами своей семьи. Вдруг появляется человек с маленькими ножками, с большим животом, с длинной головой. Так человек может ходить без конца от одного кривого зеркала к другому.

И в точно таком же состоянии находится живое существо в этом мире. Ум постоянно меняется и даёт различные образы, различные представления что мы есть в этом мире. И человек смотрит в это и думает: - Ну вообще, ну здорово, ну ты даёшь! И тот час же в следующее мгновение ум переключается и порождает новый образ, опять человек засматривается и так происходит постоянно, без конца. Человек заворожен этим мельканием, этим мельтешением образов. 

И он полностью погружается в эту суровую иллюзию материального счастья и материального горя, в различные изменённые состояния ума. Это на санскрите называется викара. Викара значит изменения. И суть человеческого существования здесь в этом мире, чтобы постоянно приводить свой ум в различные изменённые состояния ума. И чем в большей степени нам удастся привести его в эти изменённые, странные состояния, тем более "увлекательной" становится наша жизнь. В этом смысл и как бы соль, вкус материального существования. 

Например, почему человек смотрит фильмы ужасов? Потому что когда он смотрит фильмы ужасов ум его отождествляет с тем, что происходит на экране и ум приходит в особенное состояние. И душа смотрит на это и думает: - Ну, вообще! Он находится в подвешенном состоянии (suspense). Человека помещают в это удивительное психологическое состояние, он думает: "Здорово". Потом он принимает какой-нибудь наркотик и наркотик переводит его ум в какое-то другое потрясающее состояние. Человек думает: "Ну, вообще! Такого ещё не было у меня". Или он напивается до пьяна и в уме начинаются какие-то другие волны. 

Ум постоянно меняется и все эти перемены, которые происходят в уме завораживают человека. Это называется дукхам-сукхам. Он испытывает всё это, и, испытывая всё это, он пребывает в материальном мире и пытается найти в этом какой-то смысл. На самом деле смысла в этом никакого нет. И дукхам и сукхам одинаково бессмысленны. И счастье, и горе, которое мы испытываем не имеет никакого отношения к нашей истинной сущности и истинной природе. Но когда человек застывает в этом как бы спокойном состоянии - состоянии сознания Кришны. Ему кажется: "Чего-то мне не хватает. 

Как-то пресно всё:
Харе Кришна Харе Кришна
Кришна Кришна Харе Харе. 

И опять: 
Харе Рама Харе Рама
Рама Рама Харе Харе 

Нету разнообразия в этой жизни, нету чего-то, что до этого придавало нашей жизни какой-то интерес. Но в сущности, все эти относительные ценности, которыми живёт материальный ум не имеет реальной основы под собой, не имеют никакого реального фундамента. Как в Чайтанья-чаритамрите Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху говорит: "бхадра абхадра - хорошее и плохое этого мира - манодхарма - это всего лишь выдумки ума. В этом мире нет ничего плохого и нет ничего хорошего. Всё в одинаковой степени плохое, всё в одинаковой степени материальное. Но это кстати говорил не только Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху.

Его современник Уильям Шекспир в Англии сказал тоже самое. Он сказал: "В том мире нет ни хороших, ни плохих вещей. Наш ум делает их такими. Наш ум называет одни вещи хорошими, другие вещи - плохими. И в зависимости от того, кто я, я буду называть одни вещи хорошими, другие - плохими. И кто-то другой придет и те вещи, которые я называю плохими, будет называть хорошими, те вещи которые я называю хорошими, он будет называть плохими. Потому что природа ума относительна. 

Ум материален и материальный по своей природе ум делает всё наше материальное существование относительным, заставляет нас метаться между этими полюсами относительности. Как Шрила Прабхупада рассказал однажды жуткую историю. историю про проповедь в Бирме. Его Гуру Махарадж послал нескольких брахмачари, чтобы они открыли храм в Бирме. Они поехали туда и открыли храм в Рангуне и стали проводить программы, стали угощать людей и всё было хорошо до тех пор, пока они не стали жарить пури. 

Они брали топленое масло, гхи и жарили в этом масле пури. Соседи стали жаловаться: - Отвратительный жуткий запах исходит от этого масла. Они страшно жаловались полиции и в конце концов полиция их выгнала из квартиры. Запах, который раздавался, с точки зрения бирманцев был абсолютно невыносим. При этом брахмачари, которые поехали туда рассказали о самом изысканном лакомстве бирманцев. Бирманцы берут дохлых животных. В доме у каждого бирманца есть специальный чан. Они кладут туда дохлых животных: кошек, собак и они находятся там год. 

Из этих животных течёт сок, а потом, когда большой праздник, свадьба или ещё что-нибудь, повод для радости, они приглашают гостей и угощают тем, что накапало. И считают этот запах и этот вкус изумительным, исключительным, деликатесом, чем-то совершенно потрясающим. Это природа материального ума, это то, до какого состояния материальный ум доводит нас. Человек живёт этим духкхам сукхам вйатириктам ча тиврам

Это состояние иллюзии вйатириктам  - это страшная иллюзия, в которой мы оказываемся. Мы находимся в этой иллюзии и причина этой иллюзии - ум. Нет никакой другой причины у нашей иллюзии кроме ума, который заставляет нас наслаждаться всем этим. И дальше проблема заключается в том...

Джада Бхарата говорит:

духкхам сукхам вйатириктам ча тиврам
калопапаннам пхалам авйанакти

Но рано или поздно приходит расплата. Чем бы человек не наслаждался, чтобы человек не получал в этом мире, какие бы наслаждения он не обретал, рано или поздно, эта тивра-пхала - эти суровые плоды наших наслаждений приходят к человеку и человек не может избежать этого. Калопапаннам значит плоды в свой срок придут.

На самом деле основная идея человеческого существования это наслаждаться в этом мире и избежать последствий этих наслаждений. Как сейчас большая тема - безопасный секс. Сексом нужно заниматься, но безопасно. Но в сущности, вся человеческая цивилизация это попытки обрести безопасный секс и безопасные наслаждения. Это лозунг человеческой цивилизации - безопасные наслаждения. 

Однако, в Шримад Бхагаватам говорится падам падам йад випадам на тешам - в этом мире опасности подстерегают нас на каждом шагу. В этом мире не может быть безопасных наслаждений. Этого не бывает. Можно пытаться изобретать безопасные наслаждения. Самым лучшим изобретением является изобретение Кришны. Сам Кришна изобрёл эти безопасные наслаждения. 

Безопасный способ наслаждаться в этом мире - это жить в соответствии с принципами варнашрама-дхармы. Это жить в соответствии с принципами варнашрамы и наслаждаться. Неправильно сказать, что человек не может наслаждаться в этом мире. Он может наслаждаться. Он может  снова и снова рождаться в этом мире в хорошей семье,  наслаждаться хорошими наслаждениями, если он будет следовать Ведам. Но даже это - относительные наслаждения, потому что в конечном счёте Кришна говорит в Бхагавад-гите: дукхалайям ашашватам - этому придёт конец. 

И чем больше вы привяжетесь к этому, тем тяжелее вам будет с этим расставаться. Чем в большей степени вы привяжитесь к этим наслаждениям, которые всё равно относительны, тем несчастнее вы будете. когда вы будете расставаться с этим. И даже эта попытка в конце концов обречена на неудачу. То есть здесь Джада Бхарата хочет сказать простую вещь, - что ты живёшь иллюзией и ты получаешь счастье.

Неправда что в материальном мире нет счастья. В материальном мире есть счастье,но это счастье ничтожно и иллюзорно в конечном счёте. И цена которую надо платить за это счастье также описана здесь: самсрити-чакра-кутах.
самсрти-чакра-кутах значит, что тебя затягивает в этот водоворот самсары и ты крутишься в водовороте самсары. Ты рождаешься снова, снова и снова и снова, снова и снова умираешь.

чакра-кутах - значит буквально водоворот. Находишься в этом водовороте и тебя носит по волнам материального мира. Он также определяет слово алингйа. алингйа буквально значит, что душа отождествила себя с умом. Причина этого заключается в том, что она приняла на себя лингам. 

Лингам буквально значит символ. Душа отождествляет себя с неким подобием души. Как несколько стихов спустя Джада Бхарата будет называть ум атмалингам. Ум - это почти что душа. Точно также, как если мы возьмём карандаш и нарисуем профиль человека и этот профиль будет символом человека. И любой узнает его. Если хороший карикатурист нарисует ваш профиль или вашу карикатуру, - все узнают вас. Это не вы, но это ваш символ. 

Точно также ум является карикатурой души. Ум является карикатурным изображением истинной души с её истинными ценностями и до тех пор . пока душа отождествляет себя с этой карикатурой самоё себя, она будет страдать и она будет переходить из одной карикатуры в другую карикатуру, в следующую карикатуру, принимая новые тела и рождаясь в различных обликах и в различных видах. И в этом суть алингйа - душа принимает различные формы, окутанная этой оболочкой. 

И она не может избавиться от этой оболочки по той простой причине, что она отождествила себя с ней; по той простой причине, что она не может отделить себя от неё. Это очень трудно отделить себя от ума. Человеку легко отделить себя от тела, особенно когда тело начинает болеть. Тогда он говорит: - Ну что это тело? Но отделить себя от ума гораздо труднее, потому что ум это я. 

Потому что ум находится очень близко к душе, потому что душа просвечивает через ум и ум кажется живым. Ум кажется нам самим сознанием, нами самими и в каком-то смысле он есть, в каком-то смысле он представляет наше эго и человеку крайне трудно отличить себя от ума. Но в этом собственно и задача. Но человек может отличить себя от ума если он начнёт следить за своим умом; если он поймёт, что ум не подчиняется ему полностью. Как если что-то есть вы, это значит, что это что-то подчиняется вам. Потому что это вы и это что-то будет делать что вы хотите. Можете ли вы целиком подчинить себе ум? 

Можете ли вы сказать: "Отныне мой ум будет думать только о Кришне и ни о чём другом? Нет, ваш ум убежит куда-нибудь через две секунды после того как вы это себе сказали. И вы даже не успеете оглянуться. Это всё равно как если у  вас есть маленький ребёнок. Маленький ребёнок бегает куда-то. предположим вы мать или отец, вы пытаетесь его  контролировать. Вы ему говорите: - Сиди спокойно. И ребёнок какое-то время сидит спокойно, но стоит вам отвернуться как он вскочит и куда-нибудь убежит.

Точно также и ум. Ум - не вы. И доказательством этого является то, что вы не можете его контролировать, то что вы не можете ему сказать: "Делай это", - и он будет это делать. Он очень близко с вами связан, как близко связан с вами ребёнок и какое-то время он может притворяется что он вас слушается, чтобы обмануть вас в конечном счёте. Но стоит чуть-чуть отпустить его на волю, стоит чуть-чуть отвернуться и он побежит куда-нибудь и будет делать всё что ему хочется. Но душа сама по себе не затронута всем этим. Но так как она тесно связана с умом, она очень переживает что с умом происходит

Шримад-Бхагаватам 5.11.6. 6 декабря 1999, Сухарево

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Нужно очень хорошо понимать как Кришна действует. Кришна спасает и помогает, но не сразу. Сначала доводит нас  :smilies: , а потом помогает. И это хорошо, потому что если нас не довести, мы не поменяемся.
Даршан, 5 июня 2012, Магдалиновка

***

Кришна устраивает все эти вещи для нас, в том числе потому, что мы что-то делаем неправильно. Очень часто мы думаем, что мы служим Кришне, – как правило мы думаем, что мы служим Кришне, всегда мы думаем, что мы служим Кришне, – но Кришне виднее. Кришна знает, кто находится в центре нашего сознания. Мы думаем: «О-о-о! Служить Кришне так здорово! С помощью служения Кришне я могу себя поставить в центр. У меня это не получилось в той жизни, а здесь получится».

Чувствуете? В обществе преданных потрясающие возможности для того, чтобы оказаться в центре. В обычной жизни для того, чтобы стать президентом, нужно хорошо потрудиться, – у нас, кто угодно может стать президентом. В обычной жизни чтобы стать министром, нужно сильно-сильно заслужить это, – у нас министр на министре сидит, министром погоняет. В обычной жизни чтобы стать уважаемым человеком, нужно чего-то стоить, – у нас достаточно несколько лет повторять Харе Кришна.

Автоматически мы становимся старшим преданным, – маленьким ишварой со своим кругом верных последователей, готовых уничтожить всех, кто против нас. И Кришна видит всё это, и Кришна в какой-то момент, – если у нас есть искренность… Ключевое слово тут сад-бхава, – Он говорит: «Т.к. у них есть всё-таки немножко искренности, и при этом есть эта глупость в голове, – гора этой глупости, которая придавливает их, под которой они сгибаются, они стали уже заложниками своей собственной гордыни и глупости, – дай-ка я облегчу эту гору, сниму с них гордыню, выставлю всё напоказ и им станет сразу легче.

С кем-то Кришна это делал? Пожалуйста, поднимите руку. Джай! Хари бол! Я думал, что я один подниму руку. Кришна это делает снова и снова и снова. Кришна говорит: «Я уничтожу его гордыню – это будет филигранная операция без наркоза. Гордыни не останется. До тех пор, пока она снова не отрастёт». Гордыня, к сожалению, как рак, пускает метастазы. И если её полностью не вычистить, то она может отрасти снова.

Семинар «Уроки Говардхана-Лилы», лекция 4

***

Надежда есть. Если мы будем ощущать свою беспомощность на этом пути. Кришна сознательно доводит нас до ручки. Пока мы думает, что я сам все смогу, и что я сам въеду, сам умный, Кришна говорит: «Да, да… Попробуй, попробуй». Но когда мы, дойдя до ручки, взмолимся Ему, Кришна говорит: «Сразу надо было!». Кришна скажет: «Да Я же давно уже жду тебя, чтобы дать тебе то, что ты хочешь».

Шримад-Бхагаватам 4.22.39. Вриндаван. 5.11.2019

***

Кришна появляется, когда Его преданные доведены до ручки. В этот момент они отбрасывают все свои сомнения и начинают кричать: „Кришна, спаси!”
Шримад-Бхагаватам, 10.2.3-5, Омск (11.8.2008)

***

Кришна иногда доводит нас до ручки – это несомненный факт. Но мы должны понимать, что Он делает это только из любви-и-и.
Харе Кришна

Кришна спасает нас от всех страданий. Кого-то Кришна спасал от страданий? Поднимите руки и крикните: «Харибол».

Зал: Харибол!

Кришна спасает, но Он же и даёт страдания. Он ждё-ё-ёт, когда мы предадимся, когда мы закричим: кршна кршна маха-бхага, кршна кршна маха-бхага, – спаси нас, Кришна. Он ждёт этого, и Он понимает, что когда человек находится в крайнем состоянии, то раскрывается нечто, что до этого никогда не раскроется – что не раскроется ни в каких других обстоятельствах.

Семинар «Уроки Говардхана-лилы» л.4, Фестиваль «Прити-лакшанам», 2013

Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

...мы закончили наш рассказ на том, что Господь Вишну, Нараяна пришел в ответ на мольбы полубогов, предстал перед ними, но при этом не исполнил их желание. Это важный момент. Наш Господь, как вчера кто-то очень порадовался по этому поводу, Хари бол закричал, наш Господь особенный. Шрила Бхакти Ракшак Махарадж, духовный брат Шрилы Прабхупады, сказал однажды, что нужно быть готовым жить с этим своевольным благом (whimsical goodness). 

Whimsical значит своевольный или даже капризный. Он говорит, что нам нужно внутренне приготовиться к тому, что Бог будет поступать так как Он хочет, не так как мы хотим, что у Него остаётся эта свобода и, собственно, на этой свободе основана любовь. Любовь невозможна без свободы и Господь Нараяна проявил подлинную любовь, не исполнив желания полубогов. Мы привыкли, мы запрограммированы думать, что любовь можно проявлять одним единственным способом - исполнять *мои* желания. Но это - не факт. Любовь может проявляться множеством разных способов и главное в любви не внешняя форма исполнения наших желаний. Главное в любви - это глубина желания блага. И Господь Нараяна желал полубогам бесконечного блага...

Величие преданности Вритрасуры. Лекция 3, 4 июня 2012, Магдалиновка

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

ПРИМИРИТЬ ПРОТИВОРЕЧИЯ
Очень важно искать Общество людей, где мы понимаем друг друга. Но надо также трудиться. Надо понимать, что Общество само по себе просто так, дешево не даётся, особенно в кали-югу. Шрила Прабхупада пишет в предисловии к Шримад Бхагаватам, что в кали-югу ссоры возникают из-за пустяков. Из-за полных пустяков, мелочей. 

Об этом Николай Васильевич Гоголь писал "Как поссорились Иван Иванович с Иваном Никифоровичем". Он свой вклад в описание кали-юги внёс. То есть преданные состоят из Иван Ивановичей и Иван Никифоровичей. К сожалению. Почему? Потому что надо делать? Надо постоянно говорить об общих вещах, которые нас объединяют и надо стараться делать так, чтобы это понимание наших общих вещей становилось целостным. 

Тогда будет легче примирить противоречия. У Кришны есть особое шакти. Бхактивинода Тхакур пишет об этом. Виродха бханга - шакти, которая примиряет противоречия. Почему? Потому что там есть целостность и полнота. Если мы будем говорить об этой целостности, тогда внутри этой целостности можно найти место для разных противоречий, которые не будут противоречить друг другу. 

Он есть _пурнам_ и эту полноту надо держать. И в ИСККОН тоже очень много противоречий. Господи Боже мой, голова болит от этих противоречий! Одни - традиционалисты, другие - прогрессисты, третьи - за эмансипацию, четвёртые за...  :smilies:  Чего только нет! Но если мы будем говорить о том, что нас объединяет и если у нас будет понимание целого и тех рамок, то тогда можно сохранить целостность. Иначе...

Мы все хотим, чтобы ИСККОН вырос, но часто не готовы платить цену, которую нужно заплатить за то, чтобы ИСККОН вырос. А цена одна. Цена в том, чтобы постоянно говорить в том, что у нас в центре. что есть фундамент нашего Общества. Всё время возвращаться к этому, мы ценим это.

Даршан 2 июня 2012, Магдалиновка

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

КАК НАЙТИ РЕЦЕПТ ХОРОШИХ ОТНОШЕНИЙ НЕ В УЩЕРБ ДУХОВНЫМ ПРИНЦИПАМ?
_Вопрос:_ - У нас в ИСККОН некоторое время назад объявлена тенденция на установление хороших отношений. И культивируя данный процесс, случается так, что мы хотим устанавливать хорошие отношения, но для нас уже не важны стандарты, нам не важен вайшнавский этикет, нам не важно, что говорит Шрила Прабхупада, иногда, простите меня, говорится, что даже духовный учитель может в чем-то ошибаться.

Я не хочу никого обвинить, может быть это действительно правильно, я хочу понять, как я должна вести себя  в этой ситуации? У нас небольшая ятра, но уже отделилась часть людей, которые следуют этим же стандартам, но более мягко. Говорят, что хорошо когда мы все вместе, когда у нас очень доверительные, близкие отношения матаджи с прабху.

Эта группа отделилась, они сейчас вне ИСККОН и народу у них гораздо больше чем у нас. И теперь либо мы опять разделимся - часть преданных уйдёт, либо мы будем следовать хорошим отношениям, которые основаны вообщем-то непонятно на чём. Ну для меня не понятно. Может я ошибаюсь? Я пришла, чтобы прояснить для себя этот вопрос.

_Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:_ - Хорошие отношения очень важны, но они важны только тогда, когда фундамент у этих отношений правильный. И, в общем, когда фундамент правильный, отношения будут хорошими. Людям свойственно кидаться из крайности в крайность. И в начале, на первом этапе периоде развития ИСККОН отношения были не важны. Была важна миссия.

Люди ныряли во всё это, отдавались и чувствовали вкус. Когда человек посвящает себя целиком какому-нибудь делу, он чувствует безусловный вкус. Но потом они разочаровывались, потом какие-то другие процессы начинали происходить и люди в целом пересмотрели свои приоритеты. Сейчас они кинулись в другую крайность. На самом деле и то и другое, и третье и четвёртое важное. Главное, чтобы мы научились эту гармонию в жизни поддерживать и понимать что важно и что влечёт за собой другое.

Можно построить хорошие отношения, но эти отношения будут мирскими. Эти мирские отношения в конце концов дадут нам какое-то удовлетворение, но они не сделают нас счастливыми. В тоже самое время, если мы не будем строить отношения, то это тоже не хорошо, это тоже плохо. Мы - личности и мы пришли сюда чтобы понять, что Бог тоже Личность и научиться общаться с Богом, научиться выстраивать отношения с Богом как с Личностью.

Как мы можем выстроить отношения с Богом, если не можем выстроить отношения с другими? То есть это не тот вопрос, на который можно ответить "или-или". Это тот вопрос, на который нужно ответить "и-и". И как найти рецепт или формулу того что у нас есть хорошие отношения и в тоже самое время не в ущерб духовным принципам и внутренней строгости. И это на самом деле очень сложная вещь. Тут нету единого рецепта.

Шрила Прабхупада например говорил, что ведическое общество разрушилось из-за слишком большой строгости. Объясняя этот процесс, он говорил, что в какой-то момент когда правила начали иметь самодовлеющую ценность, то люди в угоду этим правилам начали очень жёстко относиться к другим людям и, соответственно, ведическое общество теряло людей из-за того, что мусульмане просто окропляли людей из кувшина, превращая их в мусульман. И всё - им уже был закрыт доступ в ведическое общество. Двери для них были закрыты.

То есть, иначе говоря, чрезмерная жёсткость и следование правилам это плохо. Но когда правил нет - это ещё хуже. Должна быть некая золотая середина. С одной стороны любое нормальное общество строится по правилам. Даже если люди ставят во главу угла отношения, там всё равно есть какие-то правила и если человек нарушает эти разрушающие отношения правила, то он поставит себя вне общества. В любом случае.

То есть любое общество строится по правилам. С другой стороны правила всегда смягчаются, должны смягчаться каким-то личностным пониманием, вхождением в понимание положения человека.

И если пытаться найти какую-то формулу, то да, в основе своей, некий фундамент - это правила. Мы собираемся, потому что у нас есть общие принципы, есть общие ценности и если люди начинают пренебрегать этими правилами, этими фундаментальными ценностями или ставить их под сомнение, то какой смысл? Тогда общество начинает размываться.

Поэтому если говорить о какой-то формуле, если формула вообще возможна, то да - сначала некий фундамент, какой-то минимум тех правил этикета и всего остального, но этикет что такое? Этикет - это способ построить правильные отношения. И самое главное в этом во всём - наша высшая ценность отношений с Богом, ценность любви к Кришне, ценность уважения к духовному учителю, какие-то другие ценности. Если эти ценности размываются, то смысла в таком обществе нет.

Если размываются фундаментальные ценности, то смысла в таком обществе нет. Потому что если мы сказали А, то потом мы скажем Б,В,Г. Правила должны быть, но при этом должно быть ощущение ценности каждого человека. Это тоже очень важно. Чтобы мы за правилами не забывали о людях, чтобы мы помнили о людях, чтобы мы ценили людей. И в этом сложность. Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит об этом.

Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит, что общество вайшнавов очень сложное общество. В обществе варнашрамы всё просто, но там правила есть - это самое главное. В обществе вайшнавов много всего другого: устремления человека нужно принимать в расчёт, нужно принимать в расчёт... Сегодня мы будем говорить про Вритрасуру. Вритрасура был демоном. Мы его считаем вайшнавом. Вообще непонятно что с ним делать - демоном, который не вписывается ни в какие рамки.

Но главное что ещё раз: ИСККОН будет до тех пор ИСККОН, пока слова Шрилы Прабхупады будут оставаться в центре. если слова Шрилы Прабхупады размываются, пренебрегаются, то это уже не ИСККОН. Но Шрила Прабхупада хотел также чтобы мы любили друг друга. Я думаю. что самый правильный способ строить общество это постоянно возвращаться к каким-то ценностям. которые для нас важны и их ставить в центр и говорить об этом.

Самый лучший пример относительно здорового общества, ровно настолько здорового, насколько какое-то общество может быть здоровым - это пример храма на Чаупати, где большая община в несколько тысяч человек. И секрет их в том, что они о базовых ценностях говорят всё время. А базовые ценности это: смирение, терпение, уважение к другим людям; Шрила Прабхупада, который стоит в центре нашего Общества, его миссия, проповедь. Несколько этих базовых вещей находятся в центре.

Поэтому я в попытках как-то осмыслить все эти вещи... Потому что много всего и мы забываем что есть что, мы приняли пять вещей за основу нашего Общества, которые делают ИСККОН ИСККОНом. В центре стоит наша духовная практика и каждая из этих пяти вещей...

Может быть кто-то слышал, я несколько раз рассказывал это. Я раскрываю каждую из этих пяти вещей ещё на пять. то есть получается 25 вещей, которые очерчивают рамки нашего Общества. В центре у нас стоит духовная практика и она состоит из пяти основных вещей. Это нама ручи, джива дойя, вайшнава сева...

Как эти пять вещей... садху-санга, нама-киртана, бхагавата-шравана матхура-васа, шри-муртира шраддхайа севана. Духовная практика состоит из пяти вещей. Эти пять вещей главные и о них нужно всё время говорить. Потом у нас есть проповедь. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что проповедь это очень важная вещь. И в проповеди есть тоже важные неустранимые элементы: распространение книг, харинам-киртана. То есть фундаментальные основы нашей проповеди каким образом мы проповедуем.

И есть вайшнава-сева - служение вайшнавам или наша община, наши отношения. То есть, есть центральный лепесток - духовная практика и два лепестка вокруг неё - проповедь (миссия) и служение вайшнавам - отношения вайшнавов, какие-то личностные отношения. И есть ещё два лепестка, которые как бы поверхностные, через которые вход происходит. С одной стороны это ведическая культура или культура гуны благости.

Шрила Прабхупада о ней говорил, а с другой стороны это наша социальная активность, наши попытки наладить связи с обществом и наша проповедь так сказать в рамках "Пищи жизни", "Общего дела" и тд. Вот пять главных вещей. и если мы согласимся с этим, то мы поймём что у каждого есть место внутри этого лотоса. Этот лотос - лотос Вайкунтхи. И люди пытаются уходить, потому что одни говорят одно, другие - другое. на самом деле и одно, и другое часть целого.

И очень важно эту целостность сохранить. Это причина всех расколов в мире. Все расколы возникают, когда пытаются часть выдать за целое. А очень важно видеть это целое и видеть свое место в том целом и видеть - это мой уникальный вклад в это целое, то что я могу сделать, каким образом я могу служить в этом Обществе. Поэтому надо очень хорошо видеть целое, говорить об этом целом, чувствовать принадлежность к целому и понимать где моё место в этом целом.

Даршан 2 июня 2012, Магдалиновка

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Потому что и там и там человеку приходится преодолевать препятствия. В материальной жизни множество препятствий. Проблема заключается в том, что человек преодолевает все эти препятствия в материальной жизни и никакого результата не получает. И эти препятствия, которые он преодолеет или не преодолеет ни к чему не ведут и не дают никакого смысла жизни.

В сущности, преодоление препятствий и составляет единственный смысл материальной жизни. Никакого другого более высокого смысла нет. Преодолеваешь, преодолеваешь, преодолеваешь и в конце концов оказываешься там же откуда начал. В Шримад Бхагаватам в Пятой Песне Ришабхадев говорит: парабхавас тавад абoдхa-джaто - что все люди здесь рождены для того, чтобы потерпеть поражение.

Люди, которые рождаются в невежестве - абoдхa-джaто, - терпят в конце концов поражение. Они оказываются не с чем. Как я однажды слышал лекцию Хридаянанды Махараджа. Он говорит, что в этой игре, в которой мы играем счёт даже не 2:0, не 3:0, а 758000:0. Всё время терпим поражение, всё время в наши ворота забивают голы.

Шримад Бхагаватам в этом смысле очень чётко и ясно говорит, что парабхавас тавад абoдхa-джaто - если человек не обретает знание и внутреннего просветления, то его жизнь будет напрасна. И люди пытаются создать себе смысл, пытаются выжать смысл из этого существования. С очень большим трудом это получается. Когда есть какие-то трудности, то есть иллюзия смысла: "Вот преодолеем эти трудности и всё будет хорошо". Если война например, все люди думают: "Вот победим в войне и всё будет хорошо". Победили, и что? Что случилось в результате этого?

Ницше очень хорошую фразу сказал однажды:"Если знать зачем, то можно вытерпеть любое как". То есть, если человек понимает зачем что-то он делает, то он любые обстоятельства может преодолеть. Беда в том, что люди в конце концов не знают ответа на вопрос "Зачем, Зачем всё это? Какой у всего этого высший смысл?". Шрила Прабхупада дал нам этот смысл существования, поэтому он сказал: - Духовная жизнь сложная, материальная невозможная, потому что в ней в конце концов смысла нет. В конце концов какой смысл? Работаешь? Для чего работаешь? Чтобы есть. Ешь для чего? Чтобы работать. Всё это для чего? Чтобы умереть в конце концов. Всё кончается только этим. В промежутке выходные дни - можно понаслаждаться, да и то плохо получается.

И надо хорошо понимать, что это та самая альтернатива, которая у нас есть. Люди очень долго ищут смысла. В конце концов находят и самое главное, найдя его не потерять. К сожалению, это тоже очень часто происходит. В Чайтанья-чаритамрите говорится, что после долгих, долгих, долгих скитаний человек наконец находит путь, преданных, духовного учителя. Иногда его удачу сравнивают с удачей черепахи, которая живёт на дне океана. Она всплыла, чтобы глоток воздуха сделать. Когда она всплыла, сверху плавала доска, на доске была дырка. Когда она всплыла. её голова попала в эту дырку. Вероятность этого события большая?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Даршан, Екатеринбург, 2013.08.10. Продолжительность 40:16

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

...Более высоким путем является путь любви, потому что только этот путь является самостоятельным. Сейчас в силу некоего демократического воспитания так или иначе в наше сознание проникает совершенно абсурдная концепция политической корректности, которая уже достигла апогея в американской культуре, - когда вообще нельзя говорить что что-то лучше, чем что-то другое.   

Когда человек говорит, что одно лучше другого - ух! Сразу же у людей возникает: - Ничего не лучше! Для меня лучше - не навязывайте мне ничего другого! У людей в силу глубоко живущей в нашем сердце завести есть некое отторжение этой концепции. В конце концов если мы проследим корни этой концепции... Почему возникла эта концепция политической корректности, "все одинаково, все хорошо, отстаньте от меня, я могу делать все что угодно"?   

А основа этого зависть. нирвишеша-шуньявади-пашчатья-деша-тарине   

Нирвишеша - это философское проявление всё одинаково, всё равно, все равны, все пути одинаковы - ято мат тато патх - кому какой путь взбредёт в голову тот путь в конце концов и приведет его к Абсолютной Истине. Но в конечном счете мы должны очень ясно отдавать себе отчет в том, что сама эта концепция появляется в результате глубоко укоренившиеся завести, нашей неспособности признать, что Бог в конце концов выше и раз Бог выше, то значит нет полного равенства.   

Полное равенство значит Бог равен и я буду избирать Его голосованием на четыре года, - не больше, чтобы Он не злоупотребил своими полномочиями  :smilies:  Но это нечто в корне противоречащее духовному сознанию.Духовные сознание признает существование иерархии. Мадхвачарья говорил об этом: таратамья - дживы находятся в определенной иерархии. В конце концов эта иерархия обеспечивается существованием изначального иерарха - Бога. 

И да, понятно, что что это наличие Бога во главе этой иерархической лестницы не отменяет отношений и тут об этих отношениях говорится.   Мы об этом будем чуть позже говорить, потому что с этого слова начинается, что в конце концов главным качеством Бога является милость, но все равно чтобы получить эту милость человек сначала должен признать главенство Бога. Он должен осознать себя слугой Бога. 

***   

То есть есть Бог, который является самым лучшим. Это означает автоматически, логически, что есть также Его путь, путь который непосредственно ведет к Нему и ничего страшного нет в том, чтобы попытаться понять какой же путь является самым высшим. И здесь Капиладев объясняет нам это и Шрила Прабхупада проявляет это, потому что если мы просто будем читать стихи, то из этих стихов может сложиться впечатление... 

Особенно если мы будем невнимательно читать стихи, невнимательно будем читать этот стих, то у нас может сложиться впечатление, что да нам дан некий образ и что теперь нужно делать?   Теперь нужно сесть в позу лотоса в каком-нибудь тихом уголке Москвы, (если такой уголок в принципе можно найти),  в самом лучшем случае уехать куда-нибудь в лес, расстелить там шкуру черной антилопы, как объясняется в шестой главе Бхагавад-гиты. 

В йога шастрах говорится, что на самом деле медитацией нельзя заниматься в тех местах, где не водятся черные пятнистые антилопы.  Это одно из условий успеха в йоге. Просто ради смеха, но впечатление или руководство к действию, которое может сложиться из этих стихов, - что да, теперь я буду непосредственно медитировать на этот образ, который описан тут я и попытаюсь воссоздать этот образ в своем сердце и это приведет меня к успеху. 

Но это впечатление может сложиться только в том случае если мы не внимательно читаем эти стихи описывающие образ Господа.   Практически в самом начале когда Капиладев стал описывать объект медитации для настоящего йога если он хочет достичь успеха.   Он стал говорить, что нужно медитировать на лотосные стопы Господа, которые излучают сияние подобное молнии. Эта молния разбивает гору грехов в сердце медитирующего йога. С самого начала... 

И медитация на лотосные стопы  означает служение. Всякий раз когда речь заходит о стопах Господа, речь заходит об определенном отношении к Господу. Это значит медитация на  активное служение и только в служении человек в конце концов может убрать эту гору грехов, которая скопилась в нашем сердце или в нашем сознании за многие-многие жизни. Нет другого способа убрать это, устранить это. Только в каком-то активном служении через связь со стопами Господа, через понимание своей настоящей природы, человек может убрать это.   

То есть даже в самом начале когда описывается форма Господа со всеми его атрибутами, со всеми деталями и подробностями, говорится что настоящий-то путь все-таки не медитация как таковая, что настоящий путь к постижению Бога, к познанию Бога начинается с того, что я занимаю правильное отношение к Нему, я понимаю что я слуга и моя медитация начинается с с этого понимания, с этого сознания своей природы, осознания своей связи.   

Моя медитация начинается с понимания этой самбандхагьяны, с понимания того, кто такой я и кто такой Бог.   Без этого все наши попытки медитировать, продиктованые ложным эго не приведут к успеху и в конце концов мы будем медитировать на такую зелёную точку или  как Шрила Прабхупада  говорит на круг или на мишень. Он смеется, потому что некоторые люди берут мишень, которая в тире и медитируют на эту мишень. Так как будто бы это приведет к какому-то результату. 

Чтобы сосредоточить свой ум, понимая что именно в уме находятся огромные силы и ум только тогда раскроет свои силы когда он стал сосредоточенным, они пытаются сосредотачивать его на какой-то точке, но это абсурд, потому что даже Патанджали Муни говорит, что если вы хотите  на что-то медитировать и чтобы медитация  быстро привела вас к успеху, то медитируйте на звук Ом, который неотличен от самого Бога или формы Бога.    

Пранава омкара есть настоящий объект медитации, который рекомендует Патанджали Муни и здесь этот момент еще более ярко в самом стихе проявлен, но если бы не Шрила Прабхупада мы бы наверняка не заметили этого. Мы бы просто пропустили это, мы бы просто прошли мимо этого, потому что этот стих начинается с чего?   

бхртйанукампита-дхийеха грихита-муртех санчинтайед бхагавато ваданаравиндам 

Процесс медитации, начинающийся со стоп Господа, который описывается здесь Капиладевом. Он дошел в конце концов до ваданаравиндам, до лотосоподобного лица, до лица Господа, которое подобно лотосу. И в конце концов йог, не важно преданный или обычный йог, который медитирует, он должен видеть это лицо Господа. Но как я могу увидеть лицо Господа? Только в том случае, если я иду по стопам тех преданных, которые уже увидели его.  

бхртйанукампита-дхийеха грихита-муртех  

Господь приходит сюда, в этот мир по одной-единственной причине - бхртйанукампита - только потому, что у него есть сострадание, милость или милосердие по отношению к тем, кто является его слугами...

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

И здесь в этой медитации, которую объясняет Капиладев в этой главе мы можем видеть на самом, что это на самом деле медитация преданного.   Преданный видит этот образ Господа одновременно с этим он видит качества Господа. Как в предыдущем стихе описывалась палица Господа и палица Господа это очень графическая  деталь для медитации: с палицы  Господа капает кровь демонов. У-уа!  :smilies:    Господь находится в сердце, у Него все атрибуты там. 

Да, у Него лотос, которым он благословляет преданных, но у Него там есть палица! Уа!  Я уверен, что это быстро затранскрибируют наши "друзья" и поместят на какую-нибудь форум, где будут обсуждать: "Вот их Бог, на которого они медитируют". Это факт! Бог наказывает демонов и Шрила Прабхупада начинает с этого комментарий. Он говорит: 

паритранайа садхунам
винашайа ча душкртам
дхарма-самстхапанартхайа
самбхавами йуге йуге

За одно. Это не главная причина Его появление здесь в этом мире. Но за одно, если уж появился, почему бы не навести порядок? Почему бы не сказать кто есть кто и сказать что ну не хорошо бы демоном? Неправильно это   

И мы понимаем и знаем это глупость, когда люди говорят: ненасилие, ненасилие, ненасилие... Но попробуйте прожить без насилия в этом мире - вас сразу же разрежут на кусочки. Защита нужна и Господь даёт эту защиту. В конце концов кто-то даёт эту защиту? Бог. Когда мы видим эти описания нужно понимать, что это тоже описание качеств Господа и Его взаимодействие с преданными. Но здесь говорится о главном качестве Господа:  

бхртйанукампита-дхийеха грхита-муртех санчинтайед бхагавато ваданаравиндам  

Что в конце концов я должен медитировать на этот лотосный лик Господа - ваданаравиндам, который увидели преданные, в сердце которых проявился Господь. Шрила Прабхупада объясняет это. Он говорит что преданный, когда у него возникает любовь...  А любовь возникает в результате слушания... Когда у него возникает привязанность к Господу, он начинает медитировать на определенную форму Господа, проникнутую качествами и когда эта медитация становится густой, когда эта медитация становится однонаправленной, то тогда в этот момент Господь проявляет Себя.  

Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.28.29. 11 августа 2013, далее с 44:20

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Большинство людей так и не вырастет из детского возраста. Они остаются на уровне "я хочу": Хочу, хочу, хочу, хочу! И Веды говорят: - Хочешь? Хорошо, приходи к нам.

***

На самом деле большая часть из нас остаётся капризными детьми: "Я хочу". И когда что-то не по-моему я обижаюсь на весь свет и прежде всего на Кришну, потом на ИСККОН за одно. Встречались вам такие люди? Люди остаются капризными детьми. Глупыми, неразумными, капризными детьми. Как можно обижаться на Бога? Бог нам всё дал. Невероятно сколько Он нам дал. Всё равно мы на Него обижены: чего-то не дал. иногда духовный учитель даёт, даёт, даёт. Потом чуть-чуть чего-то не дал - всё! Не играй в мои игрушки и не писай в мой горшок. 

Отношений больше нету никаких после всего этого. Люди остаются на этом уровне и Шримад Бхагаватам ясно говорит об этом - _баланам_. Они остаются детьми. И этих детей веды разным способом гладят их по головке, говорят: "Ну не плачь, всё будет хорошо. Ну хочешь это? Ну прочитай такую-то мантрачку, ну пожалуйста. Твоё желание исполнится, всё будет хорошо. Веды рассказывают все эти сказки и Шримад Бхагаватам говорит: Это всё парокша-вада, это всё обиняки, это всё не то, что Веды хотят сказать. Но когда Веды хотят сказать то, что они хотят нам сказать они говорят, что человек должен поклоняться Кешаве.

Шримад-Бхагаватам 11.3.47. Цель установления Божеств в храмах. 9 июня 2012

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Можно. Всё зависит от того, насколько твои выводы будут совпадать с выводами Шрилы Прабхупады и сиддханты. Если мы чего-то пишем, то мы должны понимать, что это должно быть в очень строгом соответствии с нашей сиддхантой. Пиши просто. Делай это в соответствии... И не слишком увлекайся тем, что ты теперь всё что угодно можешь написать. Сейчас компьютер...

Б.В.Госвами. Ответы на вопросы. Даршан. 20 марта 2015

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

...очевидно что я должен подстраиваться под Бога - не Бог должен подстраиваться под меня. И это прежде всего должно для нас означать одну простую вещь - я должен понимать что нравится Богу и что Ему не нравится.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Когда буддизм был, джайнизм появился, то джайнов и буддистов пускали пускали сюда, в этот храм. Позже когда мусульмане несколько раз брали штурмом этот храм и сжигали Божества, мы расскажем об этой истории позже, они делали опустошение в Орисе. После этого доступ в храм мусульманам и всем остальным людям неиндуистской веры был запрещён. В своё время как бы под прикрытием мусульманские воины вошли в этот храм и изнутри завоевали его.   

Так он неприступная крепость и если бы их не пускали туда, то может быть они бы никогда его не взяли, но они зашли туда, у них были скрыты небольшие луки и у них у каждого из них были стрелы с намотанными на них ватой и они сожгли весь храм. Это было уже после Господа Чайтаньи. Но сейчас тут постоянно идут дебаты внутри Пури относительно того, пускать или не пускать? 

Особенно со времени Шрилы Прабхупады. Шрила Прабхупада когда первый раз приехал сюда, он стал настаивать. Он сам не ходил в храм  Господа Джаганнатха из принципа. Он сказал: - Моих учеников не пускают туда и я не пойду туда до тех пор, пока им не разрешают входить.  Он должен был встретиться с одним высокопоставленным чиновником Орисы, который должен был разрешить чтобы преданным разрешили входить.

И он очень настаивал на этом, но к сожалению этот человек не успел это сделать и ушёл в духовный мир.  И при жизни Шрилы Прабхупады это не случилось и теперь множество преданных приезжает каждый раз и их по-прежнему не пускают. Есть достаточно сильные настроения здесь, чтобы в какой-то момент пустить. Три главных человека в Джаганнатха Пури -это царь Орисы, Гаджапати Махараджа, - наш хороший друг. 

Он обещал приехать на следующую Ратха-ятру в Москву. Мы будем проходить миом его дворца я покажу. Он замечательный совершенно человек и он полностью за то, чтобы нас пустили. Второе лицо после него это, соответственно, Шанкарачарья. Здесь Шанкарачарья установил четыре основных Матха в этих четырёх дхамах, на юге Матх правда не в Рамешваре, а в Шрингери. В Двараке он установил Матх и здесь - в Пури. 

Здесь находится Шанкарачарья Говардхан Матх - один из основных Матхов и все преемники, последователи настоятели этого монастыря тоже носят титул Шанкарачарья.  И местный, нынешний Шанкарачарья всё время был очень против этого. Он - одна из самых влиятельных фигур и  от него, от его мнения очень многое зависит и недавно буквально три дня тому назад в орийских газетах  было опубликовано что местный Шанкарачарья держал речь перед большой толпой где-то в Орисе и сказал, что до тех пор пока западных преданных и западных людей не будут пускать в храм Джаганнатхи в Орисе не будет счастья, мира и процветания. Он говорил, что все наши беды от того, что мы их не пускаем в храм.  

Он сказал: - Я отныне буду бороться и сражаться что их впустили в храм.  И остался только один человек главный жрец храм Джаганнатха, который резко против этого, но он уже очень старый человек, поэтому у нас есть надежда, на то что в какой-то момент преданных впустят.  Правда, 500 лет тому назад, когда Господь Чайтанья был в Пури, одним из его преданных (мы правда не очень признаём его) был Ачьютананда.  Ачьютананда - великий астролог и он оставил книгу предсказаний, касающихся храма Джаганнатхи,Джаганнатха Пури, Орисы, всей Индии. 

Он предсказал очень многое: то, что Индия будет завоёвана; то, что в конце концов Индия обретёт независимость. Он в частности говорил, что настоящую независимость Индия обретёт в 2000 году, начиная с месяца вайшакха, потому что до этого в этот месяц, в этом году кончается период индийского рабства. Мы видим, что сейчас Индия несмотря на то, что она как бы является самостоятельной, ценности она заимствует с Запада.   

Так вот, Ачьютананда много предсказал и многие предсказания сбылись и одно из его предсказаний, то что Господа Джаганнатха увезут отсюда и будут поклоняться ему в другом месте и при этом он упоминает русских. Он говорит: - Русские приедут и заберут Господа Джаганнатху. Не знаю случится это или нет  :smilies:  Но Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати, который был на Чатака-парвате в один из последних дней, незадолго до своего ухода, сказал:  - Мы должны взять Джаганнатха, поместить его на летающую колесницу, на самолёт и  на самолёте провести Его по всему миру. Что Он выходит только по Пури, только в одну дорогу? Мы его должны на реактивном самолёте провести по всему миру. Так что кто его знает что  случится. Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати об этом тоже говорил. Всё может быть

Шри Кшетра - Храм Господа Джаганнатхи

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

То есть главное, что нужно понять это то, что мантра неотлична в конечном счёте от Самого Кришны. Так или иначе мы должны понять это и так или иначе мы должны быть очень внимательны. Мы должны понять, что когда мы произносим имя Кришны, мы непосредственно общаемся с Самим Кришной. 

Например, представьте себе, что по тем или иным обстоятельствам нам разрешили аудиенцию с Горбачёвым и мы, естественно, до этого очень долго готовимся к этой аудиенции, мы надеваем самый лучший пиджак, ищем самый лучший галстук, гладим, потом едем туда, нас пропускают, мы входим в кремлёвский зал, мы садимся за стол, Горбачёв сидит напротив нас...

Естественно, что мы не будем засыпать в этот момент. Горбачёв сидит перед нами, а мы начнём вдруг ни с того, ни с сего дремать. Точно таким же образом мы получили аудиенцию у Кришны (изображает повторение святого имени переходящее в сон) и начинаем дремать.

Или другой пример. Мы сидим напротив Горбачёва, мы долго готовились, нам разрешили, он пришел непосредственно к нам, мы садимся, достаём портфель, раскрываем газету и начинаем читать. Он сидит тут, а мы читаем газету. Точно также иногда мы  сидим повторяем мантру и при этом читаем газету. 

То есть мы получили непосредственную аудиенцию у Самого Кришны, Кришна Сам пришел к нам. Сначала Он пришел как Чайтанья Махапрабху и по Своей милости дал нам возможность повторять святое имя, а потом Он пришел к нам Сам в форме святого имени, и мы пришли к Нему и мы ведём себя вот таким образом. Если мы поймём даже это, то мы поймём что такое оскорбление святого имени. 

Есть два списка оскорблений святого имени и оба они состоят из 10. И в одном списке 9 оскорбление святого имени сводится к тому, что мы невнимательно читаем святое имя. Невнимательность это - оскорбление святого имени. Более того, если мы сознательно читаем газету или что-то делаем, даже зная это, то это оскорбительное повторение святого имени и в конечном счёте такое повторение будет вырастать в анартхи и вместо того, чтобы приблизить нас к какому-то результату может даже отдалить нас. И поэтому мы должны быть очень внимательными на этот счёт

Ступени бхакти 3. Приблизительно 1980-нач.90-х. Продолжительность 54:37

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Что является причиной явления Кришны, у которого по определению нет причины?*
Царица Кунти обращается к Кришне, стоящим прямо перед ней. Она понимает, что это - Сам Бог. И она понимает, что по какой-то невероятной удаче Бог сейчас находится прямо перед ней. Она видит Его. И она пытается осмыслить или объяснить самой себе эту удачу. на самом деле в следующем стихе, в следующей своей молитве она объяснит что человек должен делать для того чтобы увидеть Бога. И она скажет, что на самом деле это событие может произойти очень быстро, ачиран, без промедлений, что любой человек если у него есть такое желание, может оказаться лицом к лицу с Богом.

Но прежде чем объяснить этот процесс, она говорит о разных представлениях, которые бытуют в умах людей - для чего Бог приходит. Она не упомянула большую часть современных людей кали-юги, которые считают, что Бог вообще никогда, никуда не приходит, по одной простой причине, - потому что Его нет.

Даже те люди, которые верят в Бога и думают, что Бог есть, говорят: - Не-е-е-т, сюда Он не придёт. Что Ему делать здесь, в этом мире зла, насилия и грязи? Но именно по этой причине, хочет объяснить царица Кунти, Бог приходит сюда именно потому что здесь есть зло, насилие и боль. Бог приходит сюда, потому что по самой своей природе Бог сострадателен, и поэтому Он не может не прийти.

Если мы дадим немного труда своим уставшим от кали-юги мозгам подумать над самим этим фактом, мы поймём, что Бог не может не прийти сюда. И она говорит здесь об этом. Она говорит, что есть разные теории на этот счёт, и, более того, Сам Кришна сделал вклад в разные теории. Он сказал:

паритран?айа садхунам
винашайа ча душкр?там
дхарма-самстхапанартхайа
самбхавами йуге йуге

Я прихожу из века в век для того, чтобы установить религию. Для того, чтобы защитить праведников. Для того, чтобы уничтожить злодеев
Царица Кунти говорит: - Не-е-е-т, нет, нет!

И хотя большая часть людей думает так оно и есть: "Я прихожу,чтобы защитить праведников, уничтожить злодеев".

Царица Кунти говорит: - Нет, не правда. В предыдущих стихах она приводит четыре причины, которые обычно люди выдают за причины явления Бога. Одни говорят, что Ты пришел для того, чтобы порадовать Махараджу Юдхиштхиру. И казалось бы, кто-кто, а мать Махараджи Юдхиштхиры должна была разделять это мнение. Ей бы это наверняка польстило: "Сам Бог пришел сюда для того, чтобы порадовать моего сына!".

Но она говорит: - Нет, нет, это не так. Другие говорят: - Ты пришел сюда, чтобы прославить Махараджу Яду. Ты родился в роду Ядавов, чтобы его пример поставить на виду у всех, ибо некогда Махараджа Яду посвятил себя целиком духовной практике. Ты родился, скажем так, в не очень знатном роду. Род Махараджи Яду не очень знатный среди всевозможных царских родов, которые существовали в то время в Индии. Махараджа Яду был проклят своим собственным отцом Яяти.

И отец сказал ему: - Ты никогда не станешь царём. И Кришна не стал царём, Кришна пришел в непонятно каком, в не очень знатном роду. Но были внутренние причины - Он хотел прославить Яду и некоторые думают, чтобы дать пример для подражания другим Ты пришел сюда.
Она говорит: - Нет, не так

Есть люди немножко более глубокомысленные и они говорят: -Ты пришел, потому что Деваки и Васудева молили Тебя, они совершали аскезу и совершая аскезу они увидели Тебя и сказали: - Мы хотим сына, такого как Ты.

И в этот момент ты развел руками и сказал: - Такого как Я не бывает. Поэтому есть только одна-единственная возможность исполнить ваше желание - придётся Мне самому прийти в образе вашего сына.

Она говорит: - Нет, даже не это.

То есть она перечислила три разных категории праведников - кого Господь может прийти порадовать.
Но она говорит: - Это не самая окончательная причина Твоего прихода.
Потом она говорит, что есть люди, которые читают Шримад Бхагаватам, - такие тоже есть, и там ясно написано в ответ на чьи молитвы Господь пришёл.

Господь пришёл в ответ на молитвы Земли, которая была утомлена временем невежества и греховных поступков. Слишком много грехов накопилось, слишком тяжкое бремя давило на Землю, поэтому она пришла и стала молить: - Сделай что-нибудь. Сделай так, чтобы моё бремя стало более лёгким, приди сюда.

Царица Кунти и тут говорит: - Нет. Это не истинная причина Твоего прихода. Не в этом заключается скрытый механизм или скрытая пружина, которая заставила прийти Тебя. Это всё внешние причины. Всё это причины - в этом нет никаких сомнений. Бог приходит и одним Своим действием достигает сразу множество различных целей. Каждое действие Бога многофункционально, так сказать. Каждым Своим поступком
Он много чего достигает, в отличии от нас с вами, которые каждым своим поступком ничего не достигают как правило 

Царица Кунти объясняет, что-же является настоящей скрытой пружиной явления Кришны, причиной явления Кришны, у которого по определению нет причины. И когда мы будем анализировать этот стих, мы поймём, что это беспричинная причина Его прихода. Она говорит здесь:

бхаве ’смин клишйаманана?м
авидйа-кама-кармабхих?

Ты приходишь сюда для того, чтобы разорвать заколдованный круг страданий живых существ, который ничто другое кроме Твоего прихода разорвать не может. Карма - модное словечко в наше время, - это очень тяжелая вещь. Я помню на радиостанции "Кришналока" разговаривал с православным священником. И он сказал, что ваша философия кармы очень пессимистичная, потому что она безнадёжная.
Стоит начать карму - из неё не выпутаешься. Это как снежный ком. Каждый маленький поступок вызывает огромное количество дурацких последствий и каждое из этих последствий заставляет нас действовать определённым образом и человек лишается свободы всё больше и больше и больше.

Это факт. На самом деле всё то, что он сказал было абсолютной правдой - карма это очень печальная вещь. И царица Кунти говорит об этом здесь. В сущности, она говорит почти тоже самое что сказал мой знакомый на "Кришналоке". Более того, она объясняет этот заколдованный круг, который очень сложно разорвать.
бхаве ’смин клишйамананам
авидйа-кама-кармабхих?

Люди в этом мире страдают и Шрила Прабхупада объясняет это. Цикла страданий объясняется царицей Кунти в трёх словах: авидья - невежество, в котором мы все рождаемся в этом мире.

ом агьяна тамирандасья

Человек рождается здесь слепым, во тьме невежества. И наверняка никто не помнит как мы родились, но ничего хорошего в этом не было.
Есть редкие люди, которые рождаются просветлёнными. Большая часть людей рождается затемнёнными ) Достаточно посмотреть на это существо, которое вылезло от туда и смотрит на этот мир. И оно ничего не понимает кроме одного простого и очевидно доступного его чувствам факта - я есть это тело. Мы все рождаемся с этим и человек, когда он потом приходит в чувство после родовой травмы, после шока, который он испытал, после того как его выпнули из уютного материнского чрева, где он чувствовал себя защищённым, после того как он немножко придет в себя в лет через 15-16, он начинает осматриваться вокруг и искать: "А для чего, зачем?"

И единственный ответ который он получает: "Для того, чтобы наслаждаться". Естественный ответ, который приходит в результате этого невежества один, никакого другого ответа я получить не могу в принципе. Я рождаюсь в невежестве, невежество значит - я полностью отождествляю себя с этим телом.

Это отождествление настолько глубоко и имеет столько слоёв, имеет такие глубокие уровни, глубокие корни, что в принципе невозможно от него избавиться. И что делает это отождествление? Авидья, невежество наше, порождает каму. Кама мы все знаем что такое. Кама значит вожделение, кама значит желание. Авидья неизбежно порождает каму. Еслия отождествляю себя с этим телом, у тела есть желания, тело значит желания, тело кама маи - оно состоит из желаний.

Тело хочет есть. Когда оно не хочет есть - оно хочет спать. Когда оно не хочет спать, оно хочет совокупляться. Когда оно не хочет совокупляться, оно хочет ещё что-нибудь делать: обороняться... Тело постоянно чего-то хочет. И даже мы не хотим... бывает так, что мы не хотим, но тело говорит: - Спокойно! сейчас мы идём по нашей программе. Человек в какой-то светлый момент и вдруг... Иногда это бывает настолько унизительно, что... Но тело говорит: - Ни чё, ни чё, всё нормально.

Это - авидья. Авидья кшетра как Патанджали Муни говорит в Йога-сутрах - поле авидьи, оно густо засеяно семенами желаний. Мы знаем, любое поле, любая земля, засеяна семенами и эти семена до поры до времени не видны.

Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.8.35, 7 августа 2012

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

И даже если у нас так сказать всё нормально, то это условно нормально - это среднестатистическая норма. Никакой реальной нормы нет, потому что тело значит страдания. Человек в заточении, всё равно что человек совершил какое-то преступление, его схватывает полиция , впихивает пинком в камеру и там другие сокамерники говорят: "Поздравляем тебя с днём твоего явления!" Это то, что происходит здесь с живым существом здесь в этом мире. Но Кришна является, приходит сюда по своей воле, добровольно.

Почему? Потому что Он хочет этот заколдованный круг разорвать. И нет другого способа. Люди пытаются найти способ или лекарство избавления от кармы. И по сути все попытки человечества к этому сводятся. Вся медицина это попытка уменьшить страдания - это огромный бизнес, психология - попытка развязать узлы кармы, завязанные у нас внутри; йога - попытка так или иначе избавить человека от кармических последствий. 

Чего только не делают: люди готовы на голове стоять, люди готовы всё что угодно сделать только бы от страданий избавиться. Но беда заключается в том, что все эти действия людей не выводят их за пределы кармы, за пределы авидьи, за пределы невежества. Потому что они все в конце концов совершаются из авидьи

Нужно что-то  качественно иное, чтобы этот заколдованный круг разорвать. Авидья - это нечто настолько фундаментальное, что человеку очень сложно от этого избавиться и поэтому царица Кунти говорит: - Настоящая причина Твоего прихода заключается в том, что приходя сюда Ты помогаешь человеку разорвать, в противном случае, практически неразрываемый, неуничтожимый круг или цикл кармы.

Шрила Прабхупада объясняет это в комментарии, он говорит, что в сущности "Господь более милостив к страдающим живым существам, чем они могут предположить, и по Своей беспричинной милости Он приходит к ним..."

Теперь само это выражение беспричинная милость интересное, потому что милость по определению беспричинна. Милость в отличии от справедливости это что-то, что не имеет причины. Кришна будучи Сам беспричинным, проявляет эту беспричинную милость и без всякой причины приходит сюда для того, чтобы эту милость проявить.

То есть, здесь она говорит: - Причина Твоего прихода милость, но милость Твоя беспричинна. Это Твоя собственная природа, природа атмарамы, природа живого Существа, природа Бога, который ни в чём не нуждается.

Единственное что Он хочет это так или иначе помочь другим. И она объясняет каким образом карма при этом разрывается; каким образом человек, который приходит после прихода Кришны может разорвать карму. Она говорит: - Очень просто. Для этого человек -  шравана-смаранархани каришйанн ити кечана. она говорит: - Когда Ты приходишь, Ты даёшь возможность слушать о Своём приходе и когда люди начинают слушать о Твоём приходе их авидья, постепенно, незаметно для них уходит. Авидью очень сложно убрать.

Можно сколько угодно повторять, можно 16 кругов мантры "Я не это тело" перед зеркалом повторять: "- Я не это тело, я не это тело, я не это тело..." А кто же я интересно?

Это хорошая, красивая теория, но в реальности избавиться от этих представлений, от этой авидьи, от этого заколдованного круга кармы практически невозможно - человек всё равно продолжает отождествлять себя с телом. Но, когда он слушает о Кришне, когда он погружается в шраванам; в катху, связанную с Кришной, то сознание переносится с его собственного тела. Иначе говоря, Он перестаёт быть центром бытия.

Мы все эгоцентрики по своей природе. Природа человека, природа психологии человека - эгоцентрик. Наше эго находится в центре,но если мы начинаем слушать о Кришне, особенно удивительные рассказы связанные с Кришной даже если мы не верим в Него, даже если мы ничего не знаем о Нём, даже если мы в принципе не имеем никакого отношения к этому, что-то незаметным для нас образом случается с нашей собственной авидьей...

Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.8.35 7 августа 2012

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

...Но пожалуй самый очевидный и хорошо задокументированный случай реинкарнации это случай с Далай-ламой. Многие из вас наверное слышали что Далай-лама это перевоплощение одной и той же души и когда очередной Далай-лама умирает то его тело определённым образом бальзамируют и сажают на трон, на асану. И в этот момент по представлениям тибетцев мумия должна повернуть голову в том направлении, где он родится снова. Проходит несколько дней и в какой-то момент мумия, сидящая на троне поворачивает голову. 

Это указатель на то, где нужно искать мальчика, в виде которого родится душа этого Далай-ламы. И это случилось с нынешним Далай-ламой - лауреатом Нобелевской премии, человеком вполне известным. Когда его предшественник умер, то соответственно мумия его предшественника повернулась на северо-восток и местоблюститель, - тот кто замещал его в течении нескольких лет медитировал и ждал когда придут другие знаки. 

Он знал, что искать нужно на северо-востоке в какой-то момент во сне он увидел озеро и монастырь рядом с этим озером и он увидел небольшую хижину с простой деревянной крышей и во сне ему было показано что в этой хижине и родился предыдущий Далай-лама. Соответственно к нему отправляются, ему показывают вещи, принадлежавшие предыдущему Далай-ламе. Он должен узнать свои чётки, он должен узнать какие-то свои вещи, отобрать их. Этот мальчик отобрал всё то что предыдущему Далай-ламе и сказал: Это - моё, - сказал он. Ему было тогда два года. И тогда его торжественно провозгласили следующим далай-ламой... 

Общественная лекция 10 января 2013, Умань

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Мы находимся с вами в особом месте. Это место помнит бесконечное количество лил Господа Чайтаньи и здесь в эфире по прежнему записаны Его киртаны. Когда-нибудь ученые найдут способ извлекать вибрации, которые остаются в эфире и тогда с новым прибором преданные придут сюда чтобы услышать киртан Господа Чайтаньи. Кто-то хотел бы услышать киртан Господа Чайтаньи? Он где-то здесь. Это место вечных лил Кришны и каждую ночь Господь Чайтанья со своими спутниками по прежнему приходит сюда и по прежнему проводит здесь свои удивительные киртаны

Шривас-ангам. Часть 2 15 февраля 2013, Маяпур

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

...Как правило люди умирают разочарованными. Мне недавно рассказали о слогане, который в Америке приклеивают к машинам. Это очень мудрый философский слоган, который выражает суть материальной жизни. На английском он звучит так: "Life is tough, and then you die" что в переводе на русский значит "Жизнь тяжелая, а потом ты помрёшь".

Человек сражается, сражается, сражается; работает локтями, отодвигает других, ходит по головам и в конце концов он умирает, и что, какой смысл в этом во всём? Поэтому Кришна говорит здесь: йена мам упайанти те и Шрила Прабхупада объясняет в комментарии, что цель совершенствования человека, цель развития человека...

А у каждого есть понимание, что мне нужно стать чем-то большим, чем я сейчас. Все понимают, что человеку нужно к чему-то стремиться, но это представление о том чем больше я могу стать, чем я сейчас, оно достаточно примитивное. и здесь Кришна очень чётко говорит, что в конце концов цель всех устремлений является Он и Он Сам про себя в предыдущем восьмом стихе сказал, что Я есть источник всего. У всех здесь, если мы посмотрим есть стремление к своему источнику. 

Источником воды в этом мире является океан и все реки куда стремятся? В конце концов к океану. Источником энергии или огня является солнце. И мы можем видеть, огонь всегда куда идёт? Всегда идёт вверх. Иначе говоря, всегда есть глубинное философское положение: часть никогда не может себя чувствовать по настоящему счастливой в отрыве от целого, поэтому часть всегда стремится к целому. Часть по определению никогда не может  быть самодостаточной, потому что она есть часть. 

Часть только тогда становится счастливой, когда она воссоединяется с целым. Если эту машину разобрать, то каждая часть будет бессмысленной, каждая часть сама по себе не будет иметь никакой ценности. Эта машина целая, поэтому её могут украсть, но если её разобрать на части и разбросать, то эти части никому не будут нужны

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*В этот в высшей мере опасный момент в истории человечества...*
...В конечном счёте, чтобы мы не натолкнулись на обманщика, у нас внутри должна быть искренность. Мы должны хотеть до конца найти честные ответы на вопросы, которые нас мучат. И я попытаюсь какие-то ответы вам дать. Но в конце концов вся наша жизнь должна быть поиском этих ответов. Если это искреннее желание докопаться до истины, дойти до конца, получить все ответы которые мне нужны, будет в нашем сердце, мы их найдём.

Сам Бог пошлёт нам тех людей, которые дадут нам ответы на эти вопросы. Он будет направлять нас. Единственное что зависит от нас - это искренность в сердце, это желание найти настоящее, истину. И мой духовный путь, мои поиски привели меня к ведической культуре, которая отвечает на огромное количество вопросов. У меня были  эти вопросы, я искал ответы на них, но не мог найти. И сейчас я поделюсь с вами некоторыми из этих ответов, которые я обнаружил.

Ведическая культура это самая древняя культура мира, она насчитывает тысячи и тысячи лет и самое удивительное что одновременно с этим она живучая, современная,  она даёт практические рецепты и результаты для людей нашего времени. И я начну с описания удивительных особенностей ведической культуры, которые делают её абсолютно уникальной. Вы видите на этом экране древний храм, который насчитывает пару тысяч лет.

Я прочитаю несколько цитат великих людей, которые открыли для себя ведическую культуру, культуры Индии. Знаменитый американский писатель Марк Твен, писал: «Индия это колыбель человеческой расы, место рождения нашей речи, мать истории, бабушка легенд и прабабушка всех традиций в мире. Насколько я могу судить, ни человек ни природа не могут ничего добавить к славе Индии как самой исключительной страны посещаемой Солнцем на своем пути. 

Ничто не было забыто, ничто не было обойдено взором. В Индии представлены множество форм Господа и все религии на этой планете. В отношении религии – все другие страны младенцы. Это та единственная земля, которую жаждет увидеть каждый человек, а однажды увидев, пусть даже мельком, не променяет это на все остальные красоты мира вместе взятые"

И другой американец Ральф Уолд Эмерсон, философ, поэт, писал: "В великих книгах Индии целая империя говорит с нами;там нет ничего мелкого или незначительного, всё крупное, последовательное и безмятежное; это голос древнего разума, размышлявшего в другую эпоху и в другом климате, но над теми же вопросами, что беспокоят нас.

И ещё одна цитата. Это знаменитый английский историк XX века Арнольд Тойнби.  Он говорит очень важную вещь: "Бескрайний океан литературы, завораживающий, богатый... Величественные науки с поразительной глубиной понимания, трогающая сердце музыка, внушающие благоговение боги. Уже стало совершенно ясно, что та глава, которую начал Запад, должна иметь индийский конец иначе концом станет самоуничтожение всей человеческой расы. В этот в высшей мере опасный момент в истории человечества единственным средством спасения является индийский путь"

Стоит прислушаться к этим словам. Это вполне беспристрастные свидетельства людей из другой культуры. И мне в начале хотелось бы сказать об удивительных качествах этой культуры. Первое - универсальность, второе - рациональность этой культуры  и третье - практичность.

*Универсальность* значит что ведическая культура не сектантская, она не учит догмам.  Очень часто мы видим как люди пытаются насаждать догму и если кто-то отклоняется от этой догмы, то он осуждён. А эта культура учит как получить реальный духовный опыт и обрести качества необходимые для счастья.

Эти качества универсальны. Они не зависят от религии, расы, они не зависят ни от чего. Они учат любого человека с его уровня обрести опыт и в результате этого эта культура самая терпимая. До сих пор в Индии спокойно уживаются разные религии и испокон веков более двух с половиной тысяч лет назад там  возникла и спокойно существует иудейская община. Она живёт спокойно, никогда не было никаких гонений.

Первые христиане 2000 лет назад приехали туда и спокойно существует там и так далее. Эта терпимость и уважение взглядов других людей, - уникальное качество ведической культуры.

А это цитата, прославляющая древнее ведическое общество английского писателя Бэшема, который написал знаменитую книгу "Чудо, котором была Индия". Я прочитаю пару фраз. "Наше окончательное мнение, что ни в одном другом уголке древнего мира отношения человека и человека и отношения общества не были столь честными и гуманными. Ни в какой другой древней цивилизации не было так мало невольников и ни в одном своде законов древности их права не были так хорошо защищены как в Артха-шастре.

Никто из древних законодателей не провозглашал такие благородные идеалы честного введения сражения за всю тысячелетнюю историю как Ману. За всю тысячелетнюю историю войн в Индии существует лишь несколько случаев разрушения городов и уничтожения мирных жителей. Для нас самой поразительной чертой древней цивилизации Индии является её гуманность.

И изначально, эта культура учит, что мы одна семья. В древнейшей священной книге мира Атхарва-веде говорится, что весь мир одно гнездо, что все мы  птицы этого одного гнезда, что мы все в конечном счёте братья.

*Второе качество - рациональность.* Это - научная культура. Это опять же не какая-то догма или вера, в которую нужно поверить. Она в высшей степени рациональна и эта рациональность культуры поистине поразительна. 

Я приведу буквально несколько примеров. В Риг-веде,  это книга по самым приблизительным оценкам насчитывает 10000 лет. Это самая древняя книга мира. В молитве Риг-веды приводится скорость света: "О, Солнце, ты превосходишь всех в скорости! Ты источник света, тебя видят все, сияние твоё пронизывают всю вселенную..." И там говорится: "Хранят в памяти проходящего 2202 иоджаны за одну половину немиши».

Нимиша - это определённое время.  Получается цифра в 297 754,66 км в секунду. Современные расчеты показывают значение скорости света 299 792,46 км в секунду. Расхождение совсем небольшое. Причём если сбросить, сделать скидку на то, что точное значение йоджаны не очень-то известно, то в общем-то получится точная цифра.

10000 лет назад люди писали о том, какова скорость света. Как это может быть? Не спрашивайте меня я сам не знаю. Но у людей было это знание, которое приходил и через другие методы, не через наши научные методы. И ещё любопытный факт. За 1000 лет до Коперника и примерно за 800 лет до сожжения Джордано Бруно, которого сожгли за то, что он осмелился сказать что Земля не находится в центре Вселенной, в Индию уже говорили что Земля не является центром Вселенной.

В трактате по астрономии знаменитый астроном Арьябхата говорит что Земля имеет форму шара, вращается вокруг своей оси и движется по орбите вокруг Солнца. Причём он не говорит что-то новое. Он говорит, что это известный факт. То есть людям это всё было известно в то время и более того, он говорит что Земля обращается вокруг собственной оси за 23 часа 56 минут 4,1 секунды. Современное значение - 23 часа 56 минут 4,091 секунды. Ну то есть неплохо для древних данных. Это в высшей степени научная культура с универсальными принципами. 

И последнее - *практичность*. Я уже сказал, что она очень практична и используется сейчас. Мы знаем: у всех на устах йога, аюрведическая медицина; астрология, которая даёт возможность делать очень точные предсказания.

Пожалуй нет более точной и разработанной астрологической системы как индийская. Архитектура, танцы, санскрит и так далее.

Буквально несколько иллюстраций. Йога очень точно объясняет строение человеческого тела и то каким образом человеческое тело функционирует. Каким образом оно управляется через 7 энергетических центров - 7 чакр. В йоге же говорится, что в человеческом теле есть 72000 каналов, которые отходят от сердца человека и эти 72.000 энергетических каналов те самые проводники, которые помогают нашему телу функционировать. Это некая внутренняя энергетическая система и практически все эти каналы перечислены.

Ещё любопытный пример это перечисление трактатов по ведической архитектуре. Их 52 и каждый из них насчитывает где-то 1000 лет. Каким образом построить дом, чтобы человек был счастлив. В какую сторону должен быть вход, в какую сторону человек должен спать головой, где должен находиться туалет и так далее, чтобы гармония находилась в самом пространстве и привлекала позитивные энергии.

Всё это там сказано и всё это давно забыто нами...




Аудио: Общественная лекция 10 января 2013 | Умань |Длительность: 2:16:58

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Страшно больной мир гибнет, захлебываясь в собственном эгоизме, наслаждениях, сытости и благополучии*
Собственно, наша парампара – это парампара передачи чистого звука. Бхактивинода Тхакура говорил про Харидаса Тхакура, что ошибается тот, кто о смерти вайшнава толкует. Вайшнав не умирает, он живет в звуке и он передает этот чистый звук. Успех всего того, что мы делаем, зависит от того, насколько нам удалось самим услышать этот чистый звук, привлечься этим чистым звуком, воспроизвести этот чистый звук и попытаться передать этот чистый звук другим.

Есть знаменитая история про то, как однажды Шрила Прабхупада сказал, обращаясь к своим ученикам: «Вы все чистые преданные». Все пришли в состоянии шока легкого. Они сказали: «Шрила Прабхупада, наверное, Вы не знаете, чем мы занимаемся?!» Он сказал: «Я знаю, но вы все равно чистые преданные, потому что когда вы услышали звук святого имени, вы побежали на него, чистый звук вас привлек. Это значит, что чистота в вашей душе отозвалась на это и повела вас туда».

Собственно, наша парампара заключается в том, чтобы сначала услышать этот чистый звук, привлечься особыми качествами этого чистого звука. Это уже достоинство. Я буду говорить об этом в своем семинаре, каким образом это происходит, каким образом у человека возникает вера, что это за чудо и чем настоящая вера отличается от ложной веры. Я буду рассказывать то, что Джива Госвами пишет по этому поводу, но это неважно, я буду говорить об этом в следующие дни.

Сначала мы слышим чистый звук, привлекаемся этим чистым звуком, потом, служа вайшнавам, принимая миссию этого чистого звука внутрь и служа этому звуку, пытаемся воспроизвести этот звук. Как те, кто учился музыке. Я имел счастье наблюдать однажды, как происходит урок игры на скрипке. У одного преданного сына учат играть на скрипке. Пришел учитель. Учитель берет скрипку и говорит: «Вот так» и производит очень чистый, красивый звук. Потом мальчик говорит: «Да, я все понял», берет скрипку и раздается какой-то скрип – она же скрипка! Раздается какой-то странный звук. 

Он говорит: «Да нет, ты послушай! Послушай, как оно должно быть!» 
Он опять: ме-е-е!

Но если долго мучиться, если долго пиликать на этой скрипке, если долго слушать этот чистый звук, то в какой-то момент вдруг бух! и вдруг пойдет чистый звук, вдруг непонятно как оттуда польется этот чистый звук. Если у нас есть учитель, который извлекает чистый звук. И мы все время слушаем его и думаем: «Как ему это удается?! Я вроде то же самое делаю, то же самое самое нажимаю, так же держу все, а непонятно, все другое. Вроде те же самые слова произношу, то же самое Харе Кришна, те же самые сравнения, все, а как-то все не совсем так?!»

Наша задача – услышать, привлечься, попытаться воспроизвести этот чистый звук и потом обязательно, очень важно: попытаться передать его дальше. Очень важно, чтобы эта жизнь чистого звука продолжалась в этом мире.

Шрила Прабхупада пришел в Нью Йорк, сел под дерево – это уже почти легенда, почти миф, в это уже почти невозможно поверить – сел под дерево в Томкинс Свер Парке с караталами, даже без физгармони, даже без мриданги, мриданг не было, и просто стал петь: «Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе / Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе» и люди побежали на этот звук.

И да, неизбежно, в попытках делать то же самое, мы будем фальшивить. Это неизбежно, неминуемо, сразу не получится. Но это не важно, это не существенно, не страшно. Главное, что мы все равно стараемся и держим себя связанным с этим чистым звуком и пытаемся воспроизвести его. В какой-то момент обязательно получится по милости, в ответ на нашу искреннюю молитву. В конечном счете, все эти вещи могут произойти только по милости Кришны, не благодаря нашим усилиям, не благодаря нашему интеллекту или благодаря каким-то еще достоинствам, которые у нас есть, по большей части мнимым.

Потом, дальше, очень важно этот звук передать, учить других. Нельзя успокаиваться до тех пор, пока … Учить нам всем нравится, учить мы все горазды, есть некая привлекательность в этом процессе, но надо научиться учить правильно. Очень важно осознать эту ответственность, чтобы мы распространяли не невежество, а знание настоящее. Знание значит опыт. Опыт значит опыт духовного вкуса, опыт духовного блаженства, духовного счастья. 

Не опыт материального какого-то счастья владения материальной природой, а духовного счастья.
Мы все здесь специально для этой цели, для того, чтобы помочь вам дальше нести этот звук. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что в ИСККОН все должны проповедовать, все должны учить. Теперь, очень важно понять, чему мы учим, что значит учить. Потому что очень часто в нашем понимании учить значит проявлять свою ишвара-бхаву, которой у нас с избытком хватит на весь мир. Если весь мир согласиться принять нашу ишвара-бхаву, мы с удовольствием распространим ее на всех. Но учить значит передавать, хотя бы чуть-чуть, но чистые вещи.

Я приехал сюда с надеждой на то, что здесь произойдет что-то очень важное. Шрила Прабхупада очень также часто это говорил, он говорил: «Я один и я старый человек, что я один смогу сделать?» Я теперь со всем основанием могу повторить то же самое: «Я один и я старый человек, что я один смогу сделать?» Может, я не такой старый, как Шрила Прабхупада, но уже недолго осталось. Но все вместе мы очень много можем сделать. 

Мир гибнет, раздираемый всеми этими странными вещами, мир захлебывается в собственном эгоизме, как, знаете, иногда люди захлебываются в собственной рвоте и умирают. Примерно то же самое происходит сейчас в масштабах всего мира. Люди в странном состоянии находятся. Я тут вижу нескольких врачей, у них очень понимающий взгляд, видно, что они понимают, о чем идет речь. Реально это то, что происходит в мире – людей рвет, непонятно что. Это болезнь, страшная болезнь, болезнь какого-то благополучия, сытости так называемой, наслаждений. В результате вот-вот сейчас все захлебнутся просто.

Шрила Прабхупада пришел не для того, чтобы дать эту философию какой-то горстке людей, он пришел для того, чтобы всему миру ее дать. Его большое сердце весь мир вмещало. Он не удовольствовался тем, что там несколько человек к нему присоединились. Он хотел, чтобы все, чтобы в ООН об этом говорили, чтобы в Гарвардском Университете это изучали, чтобы везде это было. Но нас иногда из-за каких-то наших междоусобиц, из-за этих колючек и всего остального, мы просто не делаем то, что Шрила Прабхупада хотел.
Поэтому наша задача одна: стать чистыми самим, находясь вместе, служа друг другу. Это нахождение вместе очень важное условие для того, чтобы мы очистились. 

У Шрилы Радханатхи Махараджа есть один слоган, девиз, который он применяет по отношению к своей общине. Он говорит: «Collective unity is more important than individual purity». В переводе с английского это значит, что коллективное единство важнее, чем индивидуальная чистота, потому что индивидуальная чистота тоже возможна только тогда, когда мы вместе находимся. Даже важнее, чем мои собственные попытки очистить себя, мои попытки оставаться в обществе вайшнавов, попытки служить в обществе вайшнавов, как бы сложно ни было, преодолеть все эти сложности, и, преодолев все эти сложности, достичь чего-то настоящего. Только таким образом мы реально сможем влиять на мир и на ситуацию в мире.

У англичан есть поговорка: «Charity starts at home», – Благотворительность начинается дома. Если мы думаем обо всем мире, нам нужно начать здесь, дома, с самых близких, с вайшнавов, со служения им и одновременно с этим не забывать о том, что все это будет бессмысленным и просто сентиментальностью, если у нас не будет святого имени, если у нас не будет глубокой веры в святое имя, если у нас не будет глубокой убежденности в то, что святое имя даст нам все.

В святом имени есть все. Если у нас будет эта вещь, глубокая убежденность, и одновременно с этим служение вайшнавам, желание во что бы то ни стало находиться вместе, служить друг другу, заботиться друг о друге, сила будет необычайная. Шрила Прабхупада сказал: «Источником силы является чистота», а чистота приходит из этих двух составляющих, из служения вайшнавам и служения святому имени. Будет сила, все остальное будет, все остальное придет, ничего другого не нужно.

Мы вместе здесь для того, чтобы почувствовать свою зависимость друг от друга, по-настоящему, хорошую зависимость, правильную, вместе петь святое имя снова и снова, думать о том, каким образом мы можем помочь другим служить другим – другим вайшнавам и другим людям. Для этого я приехал сюда, только для этого.

Мне очень хочется, чтобы вы приняли важность этого и преисполнились важности этого. Тогда все проблемы ваши решатся. Ваши собственные проблемы решатся сами собой, не будет их. Чем больше мы сосредоточиваемся на своих проблемах, тем больше их становится, как снежный ком. О них не нужно думать, нужно думать о том, как так или иначе служить другим, помочь другим. Кришна все даст. Кришна все даст! Не верите, да?! (Смеется) Все даст!

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Семинар по «Бхакти-сандарбхе», Умань, 2013

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*О критической ситуации, сложившейся на Украине*
Харе Кришна! Дорогие вайшнавы, я очень рад приветствовать вас всех здесь. У нас с вами внеочередная встреча в связи с критической ситуацией, сложившейся на юго-востоке Украины. Я постараюсь сказать несколько слов по этому поводу.

Первый вопрос, касающийся этой ситуации: Как поступать преданному, живущему на территории, где развернулись военные действия? Принять свою карму и просто прожить её в этих условиях, предавшись Кришне? Сложившаяся ситуация, наоборот, даёт больше возможностей для проповеди. Можно проповедовать в разных формах среди воюющих сторон: распространять прасад, священные книги, святое имя. Или, когда идёт война между противоборствующими силами, преданные не принимают ничьей стороны? Необходимо оставить это неблагоприятное  место ? Постараться уехать и продолжать свою духовную практику  в   безопасном   месте ?

На самом деле, возможны все три варианта поведения, в зависимости от уровня веры человека, от его понимания этой ситуации. Преданный, прежде всего, должен думать о том, чтобы сохранить себя. Человеческое тело – в высшей степени важное. Нам повезло, так или иначе, понять смысл человеческого существования и реализовать этот смысл. Поэтому, если риск для жизни очень большой, и есть возможность уехать куда-то, то лучше уехать. Если, одновременно с этим, у нас есть очень сильное желание так или иначе помочь другим людям в этой ситуации, что тоже очень важно и может послужить очень большим толчком для нашего духовного прогресса, то нужно попытаться служить людям в этой ситуации. Благо что, действительно, возможностей очень много в такие критические времена.

Естественно, первый вариант тоже возможен, но я не думаю, что такая пассивная позиция не самая лучшая. В каких-то ситуациях, когда мы не можем ничего сделать, мы должны просто принимать.

Если мы можем что-то сделать, то мы должны что-то сделать, и действовать всё-таки активно.

Ещё преданные задаются вопросом относительно патриотизма: мы являемся частью социума, живём в нём, у нас есть определённые обязанности по отношению к нему. В чём проявляется патриотизм преданного?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Непростой вопрос. С одной стороны, мы понимаем духовную природу. И духовная природа заключается в том, что мы, прежде всего, патриоты духовного мира, патриоты духовной родины, патриоты духовных отношений, патриоты духовных принципов. Именно это является нашей родиной – природа души. Отождествление себя с той или иной нацией… В то же время, мы не можем изолироваться от нации, мы должны принять на себя какую-то боль этой нации, мы должны разделить все те сложные вещи, которые происходят. И тут тоже, я думаю, нет какого-то одного, единственно правильного, рецепта поведения. Всё зависит от нашего внутреннего понимания. Я не думаю, что будет правильным сказать, что есть только один-единственный способ поведения.

Если человек реально чувствует, что боль своего народа входит в него, он, безусловно, должен разделить эту боль и участвовать в этой боли в какой-то активной позиции. Если его ощущение такое, что он не имеет к этому никакого отношения, то, соответственно, он должен посвятить себя духовной практике. В любом случае, духовная практика должна быть, потому что даже для того, чтобы помочь другим, деля боль с другими людьми, человек должен иметь очень хорошую духовную основу. Мы можем помочь другим только тогда, когда у нас внутри есть сила спокойствия, сила уверенности. А эта сила приходит от духовной практики, от уверенности в том, что, в конце концов, я бессмертная душа. Так что сражаться по поводу того, нужно быть патриотом, или не нужно быть патриотом – это самое плохое.

Мы не должны сражаться. Каждый человек должен, скорее, прислушиваться к своему собственному сердцу и к своему уровню. В одиннадцатой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» есть очень важный стих, где Уддхава спрашивает у Кришны, что есть доши и что есть гуны, что есть добродетель и что есть порок в этом мире? Кришна даёт неожиданный, на первый взгляд, ответ. Он говорит, что действовать в соответствии со своей квалификацией, или со своим адхикаром, – это добродетель. Действовать вопреки своей квалификации, или своему адхикару, подражать чему-то ещё, – это порок. Я думаю, что этот ответ универсально применим к таким сложным ситуациям.

Вебинар для учеников из Восточной Украины 14 июня 2014

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: - У одной моей знакомой проблема. Она замужем, у неё двое детей. Она директор, влюбилась в своего подчинённого, который младше её на 12 лет. Причём это произошло в один день. Вроде ничего такого не предвещало. Подчинённый ей отказал, но она всё равно говорит, что любит его и не знает теперь что делать: уходить из семьи или нет? Потому что вроде и в семье быть не может или не хочет, но другой перспективы нет.  Она протестантка. Знает, что разводиться нельзя, - грех и уже много от кого это слышала. Много профилактических бесед, но ничего не помогало. Разговаривала с наставниками в своей церкви тоже не помогло. Говорит, ничего не может с собой сделать. Подскажите пожалуйста как ей можно выйти из этой ситуации? 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Непростая безусловно ситуация. Но в этой ситуации человек должен просто сжать зубы и попытаться исполнять свой долг несмотря ни на что, тем более что вся она абсолютно бесперспективна с любой точки зрения. Наверняка она возникла не случайно в результате каких-то ошибок; в результате того, что отношения со своим мужем перестали быть по-настоящему глубокими.

Сейчас уже поздно говорить об этом, но это эмоциональное состояние влюблённости очень часто накладывается на неудовлетворённость. Человек не удовлетворен этой ситуацией и эта в ситуации неудовлетворённости человек ищет Бога и он находит Бога, но естественно не того Бога, которого мы все ищем, а какую-то замену Бога в виде какого-то человека, на которого он спроецировал все свои представления об идеале, все свои представления о счастье, о настоящей любви.

И он влюбляется и это безусловно майя, потому что этот человек разочарует нас, также как разочаровал предыдущий человек, в которого мы были влюблены.  Поэтому я не знаю, что делать здесь. Скорее всего просто перетерпеть, стараясь исполнять свой долг. Но я точно знаю, что нужно было бы делать что этой ситуации не возникло. Для этого нужно строить по-настоящему глубокие отношения, основанные на служении и на бескорыстной любви с тем человеком, с которым нас свела судьба и черпать эмоциональное удовлетворение в этих отношениях, что возможно если есть каждодневный труд, направленный на это. 

Вебинар для учеников из Восточной Украины 14 июня 2014

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Дорогой Гуру Махарадж! В связи со сложившейся ситуацией в нашем городе возможны затяжные военные действия: артобстрелы, бомбёжки, перестрелки с непредсказуемыми последствиями. Меня и преданных Департамента Пудж волнует вопрос связанный с храмовыми Божествами. Как правильно в таком случае поступить? Кто-то говорит, что нужно Божества закапать; кто-то, что вывести из военной зоны; кто-то просто продолжать поклонение молясь и предаваясь Кришне.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Если ситуация действительно опасная, то самое лучшие всё-таки попытаться вывести Божества и продолжать поклонение в той обстановке где Им и процессу поклонения ничего не грозит. Именно таким образом поступали великие вайшнавы прошлого когда ситуация накалялась. Тут не нужно изображать из себя героев. Для нас Божества  это Сам Бог. Это очень важное служение. Служение Ему должно продолжаться и самое лучшее покинуть эту опасную зону, если такая возможность есть 

Вебинар для учеников из Восточной Украины 14 июня 2014

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

И наконец есть третья вещь, которая тоже очень сильно пробуждает в человеке разум. Это - джива дойя или сострадание, проповедь, когда мы  пытаемся рассказать другим людям о Кришне, когда мы пытаемся объяснить другим людям кто такой Кришна, почему Кришна, почему не кто-то ещё. Если мы делаем это правильно, не фанатично, в правильном настроении с желанием помочь.

Не с желанием попрекнуть людей что они непонятно кто. Это своего рода тоже проповедь. Очень многие люди воодушевляются проповедовать другим, попрекая других своей собственной святостью. Кто-то попрекал других? "Вот я мясо не ем, а есть мясоеды, трупоеды. Они едят трупы, у них трупы в зубах застревают, они будут в аду гореть. Харе Кришна  :smilies:  Эта вещь разум не пробуждает  :smilies:  Эта вещь заставляет разум заснуть. Но если у нас есть желание поделиться с другими чем-то очень ценным и мы отчаиваемся от того, что вот же они люди и совсем немного нужно чтобы ни стали счастливыми.

Совсем немного нужно. Совсем немного. Реально совсем немного нужно. Совсем чуть-чуть по-другому посмотреть на мир. И мы пытаемся им дать эту вещь и при этом очень чутко следим за тем каким образом человек реагирует, что, собственно, мешает ему принять это. Это очень сильно пробуждает разум.

На самом деле когда человек проповедует он должен находиться здесь и сейчас. Он должен быть очень пробуждённым. Нельзя проповедовать другим во сне. Нельзя просто какой-то "мантрой" обойтись. Как часто у санкиртанщиков "мантры" бывают: "Мы дарим сегодня эти книги хорошим людям. Вы - хороший человек. Возьмите в подарок книгу и дайте мне пожертвование 200 рублей". Это проповедь, но не самого высшего порядка.

Проповедь это когда мы понимаем другого человека, стараемся понять другого человека. На самом деле и _вайшнава-сева_ и _джива-дойя_ очень могущественное средство пробуждения разума, потому что служить кому-то другому и чтобы дать людям какое-то понимание нужно постараться понять этого человека. Полусонный разум что он делает? Когда люди общаются друг с другом на уровне этого полусонного разума, то они хотят чтобы люди поняли их. Нужно обязательно протолкнуть людям в глотку то, что мне нужно. Правильно? Правильно, да?

Главное в чём смысл моего общения? Чтоб меня  поняли. Правильно? И мы даже не слушаем что человек говорит. Не важно что он говорит! Скорей бы замолчал, главное чтоб он меня понял! Другой говорит, а мы начинаем подскакивать: "Да это понятно, я всё это знаю". При этом разум спит. Но если я пытаюсь понять другого человека, реально настраиваюсь на сердце другого человека, реально пытаюсь понять что же ему нужно услышать, Кришна даст мне разум. На самом деле разум приходит от Кришны, от меня только исходит желание обрести разум. Кришна Сам  говорит об этом:

тешам сатата-йуктанам
бхаджатам прити-пурвакам
дадами буддхи-йогам там
йена мам упайанти те

"Я даю разум". 

Кришна даёт разум. Иногда что-то говоришь и сам не знаешь откуда ты такое сказал. Откуда это всё пришло, откуда это идёт.

Бхактисиддхана Сарасвати Тхакур Прабхупад когда с ним это случилось во время лекции... У него тогда не было ещё записывающих устройств и он своих учеников в виде записывающих устройств использовал, - они стенографировали у него лекции. И когда это происходило он начинал делать знаки: "Пошло, пошло!". Потом, после лекции, он говорил: - Гобар Ганеш!

Гобар Ганеш значит... Гобар значит навоз. Ганеш немного на голову на тонком уровне... Иначе говоря что-то  снизошло
Я одно могу сказать, что его навоз гораздо лучше чем наши мозги. Бхактисиддхана Сарасвати Тхакур Прабхупад говорил: - Откуда-то, непонятно откуда идёт... У каждого есть этот опыт. Готовишься, готовишься, готовишься. Думаешь, думаешь, думаешь и вдруг начинаешь говорить непонятно что. А почему? Откуда? И как правило лучше бывает. А если пытаешься говорить что-то что приготовил, то непонятно что. И часто думаешь: "Ну да, придумано. Ну да, интеллектуально. Очень интеллектуально". И никакого толка в этом нет.

Лекция на встрече с учениками, 15 июня 2014

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

На каком-то этапе постепенного предания человека или трансформации сердца человека, человек отдает читту, сердце. Все сознание отдается Кришне. Все сознание посвящается. Человек начинает видеть сны про Кришну. Человек начинает слушать во сне маха-мантру. Он просыпается в блаженном состоянии, потому что он всю ночь пел маха-мантру. Если не было, то будет. Это мои благословения вам.

Когда человек отдает сердце, на этом уровне он. И он говорит. Слушайте внимательно, что он говорит. «В этом случае человек начинает видеть реальность. Потому что его сознание настолько прочистилось, его сердце настолько прочистилось, что он видит через прозрачную призму мир». Мир не искажается. Сейчас, к сожалению, виденье мира, интерпретация слов других людей, событий, которые происходят с нами, всего остального. Оно все проходит через искаженную призму нашего сознания, нашего сердца. Мы не понимаем ничего, майя. Мы находимся в майе.

На этом уровне мы начинаем видеть. Даже иногда видим Кришну, или, по крайней мере, слышим Кришну.

Слушаете, что больше чем читта. Есть что-то больше, чем читта? Уже все, сердце отдали. Душа? Еще до души рано. Еще между душой у нас как минимум 3 этапа есть. Что дальше?

Он говорит: «Дхьяна больше, чем читта». Дхьяна значит медитация, сосредоточенность. Потому что читта может быть прозрачной, там могут быть только хорошие мысли. Но концентрированной сосредоточенности нет, все равно не будет. Поэтому он говорит: «Дхьяна выше, чем читта». Дхьяна, сосредоточенность, медитация.

И он говорит: «Посмотрите на весь этот мир. Горы медитируют». Кому-то приходило в голову такая вещь? Деревья стоят, и медитируют. «Мир зиждется на медитации». В основе всего есть некая сосредоточенность глубинная. Если мы прислушаемся, если мы сольемся с природой. На самом деле, на определенном уровне духовного осознания человек начинает слушать голоса. Он начинает слушать голоса деревьев, он может разговаривать с ними, вступать в общение с ними. Он постигает природу этого мира.

И Санат-кумар говорит: «Весь этот мир поет славу Бога». Потрясающую вещь я прочитал в интернете через Гугл. Люди записали пение кузнечиков или цикад. Летом выйдете на берег Волги, и цикады поют. Замедлили его, и оказалось, что это похоже на григорианский хорал. Они говорят: «Они же Бога славят, оказывается». Мы та думаем, что они просто звуки издают. А они Бога славят. Весь мир с Богом общается, кроме нас. Мы с интернетом общаемся. Весь мир киртан поет. Реально. Это не сказка.

И Санат-кумар здесь говорит об этом: «Горы медитируют на Кришну. Деревья медитируют на Кришну». И мы сможем это понять… Слушайте, что он обещает в результате того, что человек достигает этого уровня. Я изо всех сил, все то, что у меня есть внутри. Я сейчас отдаю в это пожелание. Я хочу, чтобы как можно скорее достигли этого уровня.

Он говорит: «Когда человек достигает этого уровня, он становится по настоящему великим. Становясь великим, когда все его мысли спокойно, без всякий препятствий текут по направлению к Богу естественным образом. В этом случае человек обретает величие». И он противопоставляет ему всех остальных, которые не обрели величие. Он говорит, что все остальные мелкие, мелочные, посредственные люди, они занимаются тем, что ссорятся друг с другом. Эксплуатируют друг друга, и клевещут друг на друга.

Вам напоминает это что-то из знакомой вам жизни? Когда человек достигает этого уровня спокойной глубокой необоримой медитации на Бога, он становится великим. И вся эта мелочность, которая заставляет нас сплетничать, пересудами заниматься, говорить о каких-то глупостях. Она уходит естественным образом из нашего сердца. Нет вкуса никакого. А сейчас есть вкус, потому что другого вкуса нет. Есть вкус? Интересно же на форумах посмотреть, как кого ругают. Правильно? Интересно же посплетничать. Интересно? Кто-то сплетничает? Одна матаджи призналась.

Санат-кумар говорит: «Это признак мелководности нашего сознания». Мелочное сознание. Признаком мелочного сознания являются ссоры. И в Кали-югу все ссорятся. Я вам обещал, что жути будет много.

И он говорит: «Поклоняйся медитации». А Нарада Муни, что говорит? «Хочу дальше». Тот уже ему все сказал. Он сказал: «Ты великим стал. Ты уже достиг миров, в которых все медитирует. Ты уже слышишь язык рек и гор, и неба, и всего остального». Что выше медитации? Всего две вещи нам осталось. Потерпите.

Что выше чем медитация? Он говорит: «Вигьяна выше, чем медитация». Понимание, осознание, реализация выше, чем медитация. Потому что в конце концов медитация наша должна превратиться в очень глубокое понимание, в опыт. Медитация приводит к духовному опыту. Когда он говорит, что вигьяна выше, чем медитация, он имеет ввиду именно это. Духовный опыт, лицезрение Бога, взаимодействие с Богом, какое-то присутствие Бога в нашей жизни. Он выше. И в этом смысл медитации.

И он говорит: «Когда человек достигает этого уровня – вигьяны, он достигает миров описанных в священных писаниях». Мы видим эти миры, мы находимся в этих мирах. Эти миры становятся местом нашего обитания. Духовные миры становятся местом, где мы живем. Но это еще не все. Это еще мир Вайкунтхи.

Есть последняя вещь. Я робею, не знаю, стоит ли вам открывать это или нет.

Нарада Муни спрашивает со слезами на глазах у Санат-кумара: «Есть ли что-то выше чем вигьяна, чем реальное виденье, реальный духовный опыт, осознание духовных миров? Есть ли что-то выше?» Как по-вашему, что выше? Служение, спасибо матаджи. Можете сказать, что вы уже все бхакти–шастры прошли…

Санат Кумар говорит: «Бала, сила больше, чем вигьяна». И как он объясняет силу? Потому что это может нас сбить с толку. Что значит сила? Я сейчас вам прочту вам понимание того, что значит сила. Но сначала он говорит: «Один человек обладающий силой, духовной силой, повергает в трепет сотню человек, обладающих вигьяной, духовным опытом».

Когда я услышал это, у меня мурашки по коже прошли. Я вспомнил, увидел Шрилу Прабхупаду. Когда я прочитал эти слова о том, что один человек обладающий духовной силой может повергнуть в трепет сотни людей, обладающих просто духовным опытом или вигьяной, я вспомнил Шрилу Прабхупаду. Потому что сотни его духовных братьев порой обладали пониманием, реализацией, вигьяной может быть даже более глубокой, чем… По крайней мере, они так говорили. 

Один Шрила Прабхупада поверг их в трепет. Потому что он сделал то, что не сделал никто другой. Потому что он вооружившись этой силой, которую он получил из своей преданности духовному учителю, в результате своего предания своему духовному учителю. Он достиг этого уровня. Он сделал то, что никто другой даже в мыслях своих не смог сделать. Никто не верил, что он сможет это сделать. Но у него была сила. Эта сила помогла ему сделать это.

И Санат-кумар объясняет, что значит сила? Сайада бали бхавати, если у человека появляется сила, (атхотата бхавати) такой человек встает. Очень интересные слова, загадочные слова Упанишад. Сейчас когда силы нет, мы сидим или лежим. Такой человек встает (сайада бали бхавати атхотата бхавати), поднимается. Утиштхан паричаритам бхавати. Когда он поднимается, что он начинает делать? Служить. Паричаритам бхавати. Паричарйа значит делать смиренное служение.

Шрила Прабхупада встал в 69 лет. Положил 40 рупий в карман, и отправился в путешествие в Америку. Кто-то из вас с сорока рублями… 40 рублей примерно в полтора раза больше, чем сорок рупий. Сможете в Америку отправиться? Даже если вам не 69 лет.

Санат-кумар говорит об этом. Это предсказание прихода Шрилы Прабхупады. Он говорит: «Такой человек встает, он начинает служить». Что сделал Шрила Прабхупада, когда приехал в Америку? Он стал мыть тарелки за хиппи, которые приходили и ели прасад, приготовленный им на его же собственные деньги. Он сам ходил, покупал все, потом готовил прасад, потом проводил лекцию, потом проводил киртан, после этого они все расходились, он собирал их тарелки, и мыл их тарелки.

Паричарита бхавати. Паричарья значит смиренное служение. Такой человек готов делать все, что угодно. У него появляется сила, это результат его силы.

И что дальше? Слушайте.

паричарану пасата бхавати

В результате служение, паричаранупасата бхавати. Упасата что значит? Упа-асана. Асана, которая находится рядом. В результате паричарьи упасана происходит. Упасана значит он приближается к Богу. Он становится очень близко от Бога.

Что дальше?

упасидханта драшта бхавати
шрота бхавати манта бхавати
боддха бхавати карта бхавати
вигьята бхавати

И благодаря близости. И под близостью, упасана также значит поклонение. Упасана значит близость. Упасана значит служение. Благодаря близости к гуру и Верховной Личности Бога, такой человек становится совершенным. Это совершенство проявляется в том, что он видит Бога. Драшта бхавати. Шрота бхавати – он слышит Бога. Манта бхавати – он думает о Боге. Бходда бхавати – он видит Бога. Карта бхавати – он действует ради Бога. Вигьята бхавати… Все это так или иначе случается с ним.

И поэтому он говорит, завершая этот раздел. Санат-кумар говорит Нарада Муни: «Поклоняйся бале. Поклоняйся служению. Поклоняйся служению своего духовного учителя». Когда я начал говорить об этом адбхута-крама-парайана шила шикшас. То речь идет об этом. Наше поклонение должно быть характеру, качествам, личности духовного учителя, Шрилы Прабхупады. Прежде всего Шрилы Прабхупады. И это должно быть источником наших наставлений. И желание сделать то, что он хочет, в конце концов, приведет ко всему. Просто желание исполнить его желания, желание исполнить его миссию. Мы делаем то, что он хотел. Даже если мы не понимаем зачем?

Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы мы распространяли книги. Мы распространяем книги.
Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы рассказывали лекции по «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Мы делаем это.
Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы мы открывали храмы. Мы открываем храмы.

Если у нас будет медитация. Шрила Прабхупада достиг этого уровня благодаря одной вещи. Он всю свою жизнь медитировал на служение воли своего духовного учителя. Всю свою жизнь он медитировал на миссию своего духовного учителя так, что в конце концов… Я буду рассказывать завтра. Я буду завтра одни истории рассказывать. Сегодня я непонятно что говорю. Но завтра я буду рассказывать историю за историей, которые показывают эту вещь очень важную для нас: чему мы должны учиться? Как мы должны учить других? Что значит процесс обучения? 

И в результате медитации на волю своего духовного учителя, искренней медитации. Всю свою жизнь он хотел одного – я исполню волю своего духовного учителя. В результате медитации у него появилось непоколебимое уверенность в том, что он знает волю своего духовного учителя. Он уполномочен ее исполнять. Он может ее исполнить, он ее исполнит, он добьется, сделает что-то. У него ничего нет, он отправляется один, он пересекает океан, он переживает 2 сердечных приступа. Он чуть не умирает. Он приезжает в Америку, у него ничего нет. Он скитается из подворотни в подворотню. Он переступает через людей, которые лежат в лужах собственной мочи. И при этом он садиться с каким-то своим случайным приятелем, и говорит: «У меня множество храмов, множество последователей. И люди ждут меня повсюду в мире». Тот говорит: «А где?» «Ну ничего, скоро все будет».

Когда Шрила Прабхупада только что принял санньясу и жил после санньясы, или даже после принятия санньясы, на варнапрастхе, когда он жил в Кешаджи Гаудия-матхе в Матхуре.

Я расскажу одну историю, и закончу на этом свою лекцию, потому что у нас много всего еще завтра есть. Была замечательная история, они вдвоем с каким-то брахмачари. Шрила Прабхупада не был даже санньяси, просто варнапрастха. Они поехали на проповедь, вернулись поздно. Когда вернулись поздно, есть нечего, там просто ведро холодного сабджи, сухие чапати. Они сели вдвоем, и стали есть, грызть эти сухие чапати с холодными сабджи, которые им достали. И в этот момент группа паломников зашла, заглянула, посмотрела, и не увидела ничего интересно. 

Абсолютно не обратила на них никакого внимание. Вышла. Когда она вышла Шрила Прабхупада стал смеяться, и он смеялся, смеялся. В конце концов, этот брахмачари, который был его компаньоном и делил с ним холодные чапати и сабджи, спросил: «А в чем дело?» «Эти люди пришли сюда». И паломники были такие состоятельные, богатые. «Пришли сюда посмотрели, и увидели какого-то старика, который грызет сухие чапати». И абсолютно ровным счетом никакого интереса к нему не проявили. «Но они не знают при этом какие планы у Господа Чайтаньи на этого старика».

Чтобы такое сказать, надо быть абсолютно, на 108 % быть уверенным в том, что я знаю, что хочет духовный учитель и что хочет Кришна. Это называется бала. Именно этому мы должны учиться. Мы должны постоянно медитировать на личность духовного учителя, на его характер, на личность Шрилы Прабхупады, на его характер, на то, как они ведут себя. Только это, и служить. Так или иначе, служить их словам, служить их речи. Служить тому, что они говорят. Служить их воле. Постепенно информация, благодаря такому служению превратиться в знание. А знание откроет нам миры, которые сейчас закрыты от нас майей, иллюзорной энергией Верховной Личности Бога.

Фестиваль «Прити-Лакшанам», Казань, 17.05.2013 Семинар «Величие Шрилы Прабхупады», лекция 1

----------


## Махабхарата дас

САДХАНА ПЕРЕД ОТХОДОМ КО СНУ

1. Включите спокойную медитативную музыку, джапу Шрилы Прабхупады или мелодичный киртан

2. Сядьте удобно и расслабьтесь, послушайте звуки мантры

3. Сделайте несколько глубоких вдохов и выдохов

4. Мысленным взором окиньте свой день, поблагодарите за него Кришну и всех, с кем Кришна свел вас сегодня (благодарность освобождает от позиции «я действующий», сложить руки в мудре «намаскар»)

5. Попытайтесь отпустить все, что волновало вас в течение дня, и простите всех, кто вольно или невольно причинил вам боль. Представьте себе, как поток времени уносит все это, а вы остаетесь один на один с Богом ( отпустить все ненужное, все желания, то, над чем мы не властны. Есть только я и Кришна. Не простив людей, мы проснемся с болью и обидой — будет зудеть в уме )

6. Не торопясь, прочитайте один или два круга мантры, страясь сосредоточиваться на звуке святого имени.

Сон - это репетиция смерти.

Поблагодарив и простив всех, можно легко вспомнить Бога и ничего не будет держать в этом мире. Садхана перед сном — это подготовка к смерти.

Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж.
Оценил 1 человек

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

КОГО ИГНОРИРУЕТ БОГ?
«Как он ко мне относится, Я отвечаю ему взаимностью». Если он не видит Меня в других живых существах, то Я не вижу его. Он для Меня не существует, потому что для него никого не существует. Я для него не существую, то и он для Меня не существует».  Господь не отвечает на его поклонения, более того, как результат такой деятельности — человек теряет веру в поклонение. Потому что никаких результатов его поклонение не приносит, никаких результатов. Поклоняется, поклоняется, поклоняется и ничего не происходит.

  Есть анекдот, который я услышал: «Если вы бывали в Иерусалиме, там есть известная Западная стена разрушенного Второго Храма, и ортодоксальные евреи приходят к этой стене и молятся с утра до ночи. Если вы придете к этой стене, то увидите очереди религиозных евреев, которые молятся там часами напролёт. Это очень сакральное место.

И один еврей, доживший до ста двадцати лет, поклонялся Господу у этой стены около ста с чем-то лет ежедневно. И, в конце концов, приехали журналисты взять у него интервью. И они спросили его: «Каково это ощущение, Вы столько лет поклоняетесь Господу, стоя, обращаясь к этой стене?». И он ответил: «Да, ощущение, что я обращаюсь к стене. Такая же обратная связь, как будто говоришь со стеной». 

Именно это говорит здесь Господь Капиладев: «Когда кто-то развивает такое оскорбительное отношение на этой ступени, Господь его игнорирует. Если он не желает признавать присутствие Бога в сердце каждого, и таким образом Его игнорирует, поэтому он получает соответствующее отношение, и поэтому в результате он лишается веры. Именно это объясняет Шрила Джива Госвами — к каким результатам для самого сознания ведёт его оскорбительное состояние.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Обзор «Шримад-Бхагаватам» 3.29.21-32. Лекция 3. Дели 4.12.2019 (Перевод)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Я расскажу вам историю из моей жизни. Эта история связана с  Говиндой Махараджем. В 1998 году, когда ситуация была очень сложной, очень напряженной, каждый день мне приходилось  сталкиваться с  враждой других людей. Меня называли Иудой, в меня плевали, физически плевались, люди физически угрожали, посылали какие-то записки. И я все  это терпел, это было не так сложно. За мной телохранитель ходил, я пытался от него избавиться, а он: «Нет-нет, Вас надо защищать!» 

Но очень сложно, оно как бы накапливалось, накапливалось день за днем, день за днем, день за днем, я находился в этой ситуации. И однажды ночью, было поздно уже, я как-то лег спать, и перед тем, как лечь спать, я решил заглянуть в свою почту. И по почте пришло письмо, очередное письмо такого же содержания, но на этот раз от человека, которого я очень любил и уважал. Такое письмо резкое, жестокое очень письмо… 

И, короче, в этот момент я разрыдался полностью, я не выдержал, я просто… Там были какие-то обвинения, и я понимал, что до какой-то степени эти обвинения справедливы. Из-за этого еще сложнее было… Я не знаю, сколько времени прошло – наверное, довольно много… 
Вдруг неожиданно – звонок. Звонит Говинда Махарадж и спрашивает: «Я вот вдруг почувствовал, что-то…  что,  может, тебе чего-то надо?» Я, всхлипывая, что–то стал ему в трубку говорить, а он: «Все, я еду!», и через полчаса он был у меня. Остаток ночи я провел у него на груди, всхлипывая, но, так или иначе, он как-то восстановил меня вовремя.

И, в принципе, было много историй подобного рода, и я уверен, они есть и у вас у всех. Духовный путь – непростая вещь. На духовном пути человека подстерегают кризисы,  и эти кризисы – это, в общем, внутренние кризисы, и если у человека нет кризисов, то что-то не так, что-то он неправильно делает. Потому что с кризисами, как  болезнь выходит, так с кризисом происходит наше духовное выздоровление. Это очень важный момент. Поэтому, что я хотел сделать… 

И эта вещь касается нашего сегодняшнего материала – потом попозже объясню, как она… Это будет такое задание, а пока закройте глаза, и мысленно вспомните людей, которые помогали вам на вашем духовном пути, духовном пути вашей жизни; которые улыбкой, словами, взглядом, просто своим присутствием вселяли в вас, восстанавливали утраченную веру, помогали утвердиться на пути, избранном вами… Мысленно вспомните о них, вспомните эти случаи из вашей жизни, мысленно поблагодарите этих людей, признайте их роль в своей жизни…

Это важная вещь – понимать, что бхакти  всегда приходит к нам через кого-то, бхакти –  никогда не результат наших собственных усилий, бхакти – это всегда проявление милости. И идти по пути бхакти  – значит быть постоянно благодарным тем, через кого она к нам приходила, всегда помнить об этом. Этим бхакти отличается от йоги. Йога– это путь,  когда человек полагается на себя, а бхакти – это путь, когда человек полагается на милость.

«Четыре роли лидера», Алматы, 2014

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

...Реально наша жизнь – это борьба с другими людьми. Реально люди постоянно сражаются друг с другом в этом мире и постоянно причиняют друг другу боль. И война, которая идет в этом мире, перманентна. Люди постоянно сражаются друг с другом – на уровне наций, на уровне футбольных команд, на уровне соседних областей, на уровне деревень, на уровне квартир и в одной семье.

Постоянно идет битва или война, и Кришна неслучайно объясняет «Бхагавад-гиту» перед началом битвы. И его цель – Он объяснит это или скажет, раскроет… Один из ключевых стихов «Бхагавад-гиты» в 18-ой главе, где Он объяснит, что Его главная цель – дать нам возможность понять, каким образом не причинять насилия и боли другим живым существам здесь. 

Мы в большей или меньшей степени обречены причинять боль другим живым существам здесь. И мы постоянно это делаем. И постоянно испытываем то же самое на своей собственном опыте. Кто-то причиняет боль нам, мы в ответ причиняем боль, и идет бесконечная Курукшетра. И в этой битве нет победивших – все побежденные.

Кришна объясняет «Бхагавад-гиту», чтобы мы вышли победителями из этой войны. Чтобы мы вышли из этой войны. Чтобы это насилие или склонность к насилию, которое живет в нашем сердце, в конце концов, ушло оттуда. Чтобы у нас не было этого желания причинять боль другим живым существам. 

Люди пытаются остановить войны, собирают мирные конгрессы, конференции, и войны все равно идут. За последние три тысячи лет, кто-то посчитал, человечество имело пять тысяч больших войн. Пять тысяч больших войн! Война идет постоянно. Почему?   Потому что в сердце человека есть эта склонность к насилию.

И Кришна хочет избавить нас от этой склонности. Напрочь. Потому что до тех пор, пока эта склонность будет у нас, мы будем оставаться здесь, в материальном мире, в мире, где всегда царит боль, и всегда существует насилие.  И что самое парадоксальное в «Бхагавад-гите», и нужно понять этот изначальный парадокс, Арджуна изображает из себя ненасильственного человека в первой главе.

И очень успешно изображает – так, что даже сам поверил в это. Он уже сам растрогался и заплакал от жалости к самому себе. Мы все знаем эти искренние чистые слезы жалости к самому себе. Периодически они выступают у нас на глазах: «Какой я хороший! Какие все плохие!»  :smilies: 

Кто-то плакал так, оплакивая свою судьбу? Арджуна находится именно в этом положении.   Он думает: «Я хороший». А Кришна видит – «Дорогой Арджуна, ты – лжец. Хотя ты притворяешься человеком, который не хочет причинять насилие, на самом деле склонность к насилию у тебя по-прежнему осталась, потому что ты не понимаешь своей природы». 

И этот парадокс б*о*льшая часть людей не понимает, потому что б*о*льшая часть людей, читая первую главу «Бхагавад-гиты» полностью на стороне Арджуны. И, в общем-то, читая все остальные главы «Бхагавад-гиты», б*о*льшая часть людей полностью на стороне Арджуны до тех пор, пока Арджуна не переметывается на сторону Кришны  :smilies: . И не говорит: «Я буду делать то, что Ты хочешь». Неожиданно для нас.

Потому что у нас есть непонимание: «Как это так? Что это такое?»  Кришна говорит: «Сражайся», но Он учит нас сражаться или жить в этом мире так, чтобы не причинять боли другим, так, чтобы по-настоящему исполнить высшую дхарму живого существа. В Махабхарате ясно сказано: ахимса парама дхарма. Ахимса или ненасилие, отсутствие склонности причинять боль другим – это высшая дхарма, высшая обязанность.

И то же самое Кришна говорит в 13-ой главе «Бхагавад-гиты», где Он объясняет знание: аманитвам адамбхитвам/ахимса кшантир арджавам (13.8). Ахимса. Опять же, человек, который знает, он не причиняет страдания другим живым существам. И в 18-ой главе Он полностью раскроет этот секрет: «Вот суть того, чему я хочу тебя научить – как по-настоящему исполнить принцип ахимсы, даже сражаясь, даже вступая в войну».  И собственно для этого был устроен кризис первой главы.

Первая глава – это постановка проблемы. Первая глава, я уже объяснял в прошлый раз, описывает кризис идентичности, забвения своей собственной природы, которое начинается с забвения духовной природы и переходит в следующую, более злокачественную степень, когда человек забывает свою материальную природу тоже.

И забывая свою материальную природу в том числе, человек совершает преступление против самого себя и против всех остальных. На самом деле люди совершают все грехи, причиняют боль другим именно в состоянии забвения, непонимания того, что они делают, в состоянии полного затмения рассудка.

И Кришна устроил этот кризис Арджуны, кризис идентичности, который периодически случается со всеми нами, потому что кризис идентичности – это состояние, когда мы лицом к лицу сталкиваемся со страшной перспективой того, что нас не будет. Нас, такими, какими мы привыкли себя видеть, не будет. В этом заключается кризис идентичности. Мы привыкаем и устраиваемся, у нас есть какое-то место, мы обживаемся в этом месте и вдруг – бац! – что-то происходит и все нужно менять.

И, в конечном счете, это произойдет со всеми нами – смерть. Смерть придет и скажет: «Дорогой господин, тебе нужно все менять. Больше тебя таким, каким ты себя знаешь, видишь, думаешь, представляешь себе, того образа, на который ты работал всю свою жизнь, не будет...

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, «Обзор Бхагавад-Гиты», Москва, 24.4.2016

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Я сегодня еще с одним преданным говорил, у меня вся лекция на примере сегодняшних разговоров – и он говорит: “Люди служат в уме, как тот самый брахман из “Нектара преданности”, только единственная разница что у него палец обжегся, а у них ничего не обжигается.” Так, делают вид, что служат. Так как служения нет, желания служить нет, то и ничего не происходит, сердце не очищается. И хотя мы слушаем и мантру повторяем и вроде духовный учитель есть, но так как нету желания служить, то всё это знание не усваивается нами и просто гниет в нашем сердце. Человек должен войти в это царство Кришна-катхи, в этот зал Кришна-катхи...  Шримад-Бхагаватам, 6.16.40 Диск 94, л. 1, 28.8.2007

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: Когда Господь бросает Свой взгляд на материальную природу, которая до этого находилась в равновесном состоянии и она выходит из этого равновесного состояния и возникает хаос. Или это трансцендентный хаос? Есть ли хаос в творении Бога? 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:  Нет, хаоса никакого не возникает, это греческие представления о творении. Они говорят, что вначале был хаос, а потом из этого хаоса что-то появилось. Ну и, соответственно, учёные переняли эти представления. Они говорят, что вначале был первичный бульон, этот бульон булькал-булькал-булькал и оттуда выбулькалось что-то. Там появились маленькие белковые клёцки в бульоне, они их так и называли.

Нет, никакого хаоса изначально не было. Это первоначальное равновесное состояние, когда оно выводится из равновесия — это не хаос. Когда оно выводится из равновесия, начинает доминировать одна из гун. Равновесное состояние значит, что все гуны нейтрализуют друг друга, они находятся в совершенно равных пропорциях. Когда энергия взгляда Господа вместе с кармой живых существ, которые Он впрыскивает туда… то есть, что происходит реально?

Господь смотрит и этим взглядом Он оплодотворяет материальную энергию — ахам биджа-прадах пита, как Кришна говорит в «Бхагавад-гите». Он оплодотворяет материальную энергию семенами джив и не просто джив, а джив, с уже имеющейся кармой, и эта карма становится нимитта-караной или инструментальной оперативной эффективной причиной творения. Процессы запускаются благодаря этому.

Что это значит? В начале было абсолютно неподвижное равновесное состояние, когда не было никакого движения. Первое, что происходит — появляется первый элемент под влиянием этой энергии — в котором преобладает саттва; потом из этого элемента — в котором преобладает саттва, появляется другой элемент — в котором преобладает раджас; потом из этого элемента — в котором преобладает раджас, появляется третий элемент — в котором преобладает тамас; из этого элемента — в котором преобладает тамас из аханкара-таттвы возникает всё остальное творение, все остальные первичные элементы.

То есть, всё идёт очень упорядоченно, никакого хаоса нет. Всё происходит упорядоченно, в соответствии с определённым ритмом, с определённой гармонией. Как в этом мире. В этом мире, скажем так, когда мы просыпаемся утром, если мы хорошо поспали, легли вовремя, выпили молоко на ночь, то утром мы просыпаемся в саттвичном состоянии.

У нас спокойное умиротворённое счастливое сознание, мы радуемся, если мы рано встали. Если мы не соответствовали этому ритму, то мы просыпаемся в тамасе, с головной болью. Но, в принципе, цикл именно такой: вначале саттва преобладает, потом постепенно-постепенно эта саттва превращается в раджас и я начинаю бегать прыгать и что-то делать, потом к вечеру этот раджас превращается в тамас и меня клонит в сон, чтобы потом опять началось.

Потому что каждый день — это некая реплика всего творения. Поэтому в самом начале творения преобладает саттва и эта преобладающая саттва порождает махат-таттву; потом преобладает раджас, преобладающий раджас порождает сутра-таттву; потом начинает преобладать тамас, преобладающий тамас порождает аханкару — ложное эго; из ложного эго начинается другое творение. Так что, никакого хаоса нет, не волнуйтесь.

Ответы на вопросы по “Даша-мула-шикше”. 2.8.2020

***

...Поэтому с самого начала Бхактивинод Тхакур говорит: харис ту экам, Хари — один экам таттвам, потому что если бы истин было бы много, то тогда ни о какой гармонии не могло бы идти и речи. Должна быть одна истина, которая гармонизирует все остальное. Все остальные тоже важны, они создают симфонию разнообразия, но для того, чтобы эта симфония сложилась, и чтобы люди не уничтожали друг друга живые существа не уничтожали друг друга.

Боги не сражались друг с другом и не объявляли Вселенские войны и не объявляли войну друг другу, как это, там, мы знаем в греческой культуре, или в римской культуре, или там даже еще где-то все время они сражаются, воюют. Чтобы не было этого окончательного хаоса, должна быть одна истина, стоящая за всем этим, иначе бы никакой гармонии вообще в принципе не было бы, все бы просто постоянно сражалось.

Как греки, когда они размышляли об этой изначальной реальности, об изначальном источнике всего, единственное до чего они смогли дойти в конечном счете, что этот изначальный источник всего был вселенский хаос. Был этот хаос, и из хаоса все возникло. И, к сожалению, мы все с вами имеем это родимое пятно, в конечном счете христианская теология в значительной степени опиралась на эти греческие представления и заимствовала их.

Хотя христианство признает существование одного Бога, но при этом этот Бог создает все их ничего, ex nihilo, это некая признанная теория. Из чего Он создает? Экс нихиле, так. То есть, в сущности из того же самого хаоса, потому что сказать ничто и сказать хаос это по сути дела одно и тоже. В ведической философии представления другие.

Мы знаем, что Господь создает этот мир из Самого Себя и что Видхи, Шива, Суреша все они, в конечном счете, какие-то экспансии или экспансии экспансий, или части частей индивидуальные дживы, или в каких-то ситуациях Сам Господь становится занимает эту позицию Шивы или Брахмы, не Индры, потому что на пост Индры всегда много желающий, и есть достойные дживы.

Но, смысл, еще раз, в том, чтобы понять, что все остальные могущественные силы, которые есть за ними за всеми стоит одна единственная сила, и эта сила —Хари, Личность Бога, который, в конечном счете должен своровать наше сердце, или должен притянуть нас к себе.

Это притягательная реальность Хари, а именно этот смысл вкладывается в слово Хари, она есть, и все остальные могущественные живые существа существование этой реальности признают. Потому что, когда здесь Бхактивинод Тхакур говорит: видхи-шива-суреша-пранамитах означает, что естественным образом они признают эту реальность, иногда, конечно Шива или Индра чуть-чуть бунтует, но очень быстро понимаешь, что не нужно было этого делать.

И именно поэтому в Десятой Песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» есть все эти истории: истории с Говардхана-лилой, или история про то, как Брахма украл мальчиков-пастушков, или история про то, как Шива сражался с Кришной. Да, в конечном счете, ради лилы они иногда как бы выступают против, чтобы, во-первых, показать нам, что даже такие могущественные живые существа могут попадать под влияние иллюзии.

Чтобы мы не думали: «Я-то уж точно, со мной точно ничего не случится, я-то точно под влияние иллюзии не попаду». Даже они попадают под влияние иллюзии, даже они иногда начинают бунтовать против этой высшей реальности. Но в целом, в принципе они очень хорошо понимают, что им для того, чтобы исполнять свою задачу, чтобы делать то, что они делают, исполнять свою дхарму нужно черпать свои силы и свою энергию из этой высшей реальности, которая есть харис тв экам таттвам, есть единая, гармонизирующая все, сила.

Вриндаван. 29.5.2020. Даша-мула-шикша. Лекция 4

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Надо быть открытым, потому что, в любой замкнутой системе энтропийные силы становятся очень сильными. Система должна быть разомкнутой для того, чтобы хотя бы противостоять этому злосчастному третьему  закону термодинамики, но это отдельная тема. Система должна быть разомкнутой, потому что мы должны видеть других людей. 

Но при этом эта разомкнутость она должна сочетаться с каким-то очень сознательным что-ли утверждением совместных идеалов, и открытость не означает всеядность, открытость не означает, опять же, энтропию. Открытость означает, что мы готовы принять всех людей, готовых разделять наши ценности и идеалы, то, что нам дорого. Независимо от каких-то других обстоятельств. 

Если вы разделяете эти ценности и идеалы, причём на каком-то глубинном уровне, не на поверхностном уровне, не просто «распишитесь в ведомости», или договор какой-то, а именно на каком-то глубоком уровне человек действительно разделяет и мы чувствуем что и ему хорошо, и всем хорошо. Конечно же, это непростая вещь, особенно потому что и внешнее общество с подозрением смотрит на такого рода общение, тем важнее сохранять открытость, потому что как только общины становятся закрытыми, то сразу же это вызывает подозрения, и там начинаются нежелательные процессы. 

В тоже самое время, мы можем видеть, что достаточно много успешных общих, которые сохраняют эту близость, и проносят ее в течении лет, может быть не в таком совсем уже темном варианте, но тем не менее. Как буквально в Ильском я разговаривал с одной преданной, которая из семьи баптистов. И она поделилась со мной одной вещью, которая меня очень сильно поразила. Она говорит: «Я живу тут, и за те девять лет, или около того, все мое поколение ушло, они ушли. Для меня это так дико, потому что у нас [баптистов] никто не уходит. Ну, я вот одна исключение, я ушла куда-то. Но у нас никто не уходит».

И меня это очень сильно задело. И я вижу это, я вижу, как люди могут сохранять вот это единство, но это основано на том, что есть какое-то единство идеалов, практики, понимания, но и поддержка конечно же. Потому что одна из очень существенных причин почему там действительно никто не уходит, это то, что они очень сильно поддерживают друг друга. И люди понимают преимущества такой общины даже на материальном уровне. 

Что интересно, скажем, баптисты ещё такой достаточно умеренный случай. В Америке есть община амишей, которые живут, ну, по совсем уже диким, с точки зрения современного общества, принципам, и тем не менее, там есть свои сложности, особенно сейчас в эпоху интернета. Уж не знаю как там у амишей с интернетом, электричеством они вроде бы не должны пользоваться. Но я думаю что интернетом они пользуются. 

Чтобы с другими амишами переписываться. Но факт остаётся фактом, они в течении, ну, как минимум двухсот лет сохраняют какое-то единство и ценности. Несмотря на то, что они находятся в очень агрессивной внешней среде. То есть, это возможно, но это безусловно труд, и установление каких-то очень четких правил и традиций в обществе, которые все разделяют, и которые все понимают, и которые все признают. И главное, в конечном счете, это какая-то любовь на каком-то уровне, то самое единство, которого все ищут. Все же люди одиноки. И можно сколько угодно свою жену называть girlfriend, а любви то все равно хочется. Все равно живешь с girlfriend или с boyfriend.

Обзор 8 главы Мадхья-Лилы. Рамананда Рай. Лекция 2. (14.5.2019)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур велел всем своим ученикам, так как Радха Чаран дас Бабаджи был очень популярен, на деревьях писать, вешать объявления на каждом дереве в каждой деревне, что мантра "Нитай Гоур Радхе Шьям Харе Кришна Харе Рам" неправильная, что это - _ашастрик_ мантра. До такой степени он хотел сражаться.

И во времена Харидаса Тхакура и в наше время некоторые люди до сих пор возражают, что мы поём мантру. Как к Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати однажды обратился некий брахман и он сказал: - Свамиджи, какое вы имеете право громко повторять Харе Кришна мантру? 
Это - мантра. Мантры даются во время дикши. Дикша - это секрет. Мантры, которые даются во время дикши нельзя произносить вслух. Вы должны про себя, тихо повторять, никому не мешать. Зачем вы поёте это громко?

Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати сказал: - Да, это мантра и она даётся во время дикши, но это также и имя. Это - обращение к Кришне. И так как это обращение к Кришне, любое обращение нужно произносить вслух, потому что иначе оно не имеет смысла. Иначе тот, к кому мы обращаемся не услышит нас. Поэтому мы полностью имеем право произносить это вслух.

И в свое время Харидасу Тхакуру тоже в собрании брахманов возражали. Ему говорили: - Почему ты громко повторяешь мантру? Почему ты повторяешь мантру Харе Кришна вслух? 

Харидас Тхакур сказал: - Я могу повторять её про себя, никаких проблем нет. Но когда я повторяю её про себя, то благо от этого получаю только я. Когда я повторяю её в слух, то все люди, включая все живые существа, включая деревья, насекомые, - все кто не может произносить это, они получают какое-то благо.

Поэтому когда мы идем с киртаном, мы не просто поём это для себя, мы поём также чтобы люди, которые забыли о Боге, услышали и вспомнили о Нём. Потому что если пройти по улице, можно увидеть, что это мир майи, здесь забвение о Боге гораздо более характерно и присуще, чем память о Нём и майя, дай ей волю, как она тот час же покроет все живые существа и живые существа сразу же забудут о Боге. Поэтому мы напоминаем сами себе и напоминаем всем остальным.

Самадхи Харидаса Тхакура 31 января 1999, Джаганнатха Пури

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вчера, мы знаем, произошло могущественное разрушительное землетрясение в Японии, девять с половиной баллов. Жуткое цунами, несколько поездов было смыто этой волной цунами, корабли были утащены в воронку, сотни, если не тысячи погибших, миллионы людей без света. Телевизионная башня высотой в триста метров разрушена. Но у людей уже планы: «Mы построим башню высотой в 600 метров». Что такое землятресение? Наверное Ямарадж с бока на бок перевернулся слегка  :smilies:  

Но людей невозможно обескуражить всем этим. Люди в течение, может быть, нескольких минут задумаются, но большинство даже не задумывается о ничтожности своего существования здесь и начнут снова oтстраивать свою цивилизацию, в которой каждый из них может чувствовать себя богом. 600 метров? Пожалуйста, сейчас построим телевизионную башню. Это поразительно до какой степени людям не стыдно по-прежнему пытаться стать богом.

Мы знаем, что в Библии аллегорически эта ситуация изображается в словах Сатаны, который шепнул Адаму и Эве: «Скушайте и станете как боги». И они скушали, и мы тоже с вами скушали, и до сих пор наесться не можем. До тех пор, пока человек сохраняет в себе это желание, желание независимости, желание остаться богом, майа будет распоряжаться им и дергать его как угодно, таскать его угодно, тыкать его в его же собственные испражнения. Как когда собаку хотят научить, чтобы она не как это сказать … не ходила под себя, то щенка тыкают туда. То же самое с нами делает майа, майа тыкает нас в наши собственные извиняюсь, Харе Кришна, чтобы мы чему-нибудь научились. Но мы отказываемся учиться.

Мне периодически приходят письма. Иногда эти письма ужасные. Недавно пришло одно письмо, где человек пишет каким образом майа снова взяла власть над ним. Он был преданным, он следовал принципам. С одним принципом у него были проблемки – иногда он смотрел фильмы, которые нельзя смотреть детям до 16 лет. Он думал: «Ну что особенного, ну Господи Боже мой, ну какие проблемы? Ну маленькое … Само пройдет». Само ничего не проходит, хотел вас расстроить. Если человек не прилагает усилий, то он тем самым говорит Кришне: «Кришна, в сущности, я хочу наслаждаться сам по себе. Тайком, под одеялом майи». Когда дети пытаются наслаждаться, они натягивать на себя одеяло и что-то там такое делают, чтобы никто не видел. Точно так же в этой ситуации, майа – это одеяло, которое дает нам Кришна, чтобы мы под этим одеялом делали все, что мы хотим.

Эта маленькая вещь, про которую он сказал «само пройдет», пригласила в его сердце все остальное обратно. Он говорит, что однажды он шел по улице и подумал: «А не выпить ли мне?» Когда эта замечательная идея пришла в его замечательный ум, очищенный просмотром соответствующих фильмов, тот сразу же обрадовался этой идее: «Потрясающая идея!» и выпил. Один раз выпил, другой раз выпил. Раскаялся. Сказал, что стал очень внимательно повторять мантру. Потом выпил еще раз, потом стал ругаться нехорошими словами и пошло, поехало. Он говорит: «Иногда в состоянии опьянения я ем мясо. Но при этом я радовался, что по крайней мере я наркотиков не употребляю». Это тоже пришло, это тоже вернулось.

Это называется майа. Мы – марионетки в ее руках и она всего-навсего исполняет наши собственные желания. Она всего навсего делает то, что мы хотим, чтобы в конце концов показать чего мы стоим и чего стоит наша преданность. Та же самая майа будет помогать нам понять Кришну, если мы будем просить ее о том, чтобы она раскрыла нам Его.

Маяпур (12.3.2011) В Храме Господа Джаганатхи. Диск «Парикрамы по святым местам», л. 6

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Тогда в основном разговоры среди преданных были на две темы - одна это Кришна, а другая - КГБ. И о КГБ говорили немножко больше чем о Кришне, потому что КГБ было некой намного более живой реальностью в то время. Старались говорить о Кришне, но неминуемо разговоры переводились на то, к кому приходили люди из КГБ, с кем они разговаривали, у кого был какой допрос, у кого что конфисковали, с кем что случилось

Воспоминания о Вишвамитре прабху (Владимире Критском) 26 октября 2013, Вриндаван

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

На самом деле Господь откликается на наш зов. Он является личностью и в зависимости как мы относимся к Нему, Он платит нам взаимностью. Господу не нужно ничего. Единственное что нужно Господу это любовь наша. И если у нас есть эта любовь, то Господь Сам готов прийти к нам на помощь. Как есть другая тоже очень интересная история про один храм. Этот храм находится в Южной Индии, в деревне где Рамануджа принял инициацию, посвящение от своего духовного учителя. И в этой деревне есть храм Господа Рамачандры.

Там есть Божества Рамачандры и Лакшмана. И где-то менее 300 лет тому назад, когда Восточно-индийская компания завоевала это место, где жил один садху и этот садху поклонялся Господу Рамачандре и ему принадлежал этот храм. Он поклонялся Рамачандре и Лакшману в этом храме.  А непосредственно за этим храмом находилось большое озеро, огромное озеро и каждый раз когда наступал сезон дождей, это озеро переполнялось и всякий раз наводнение затапливало всю эту деревню. Это каждый раз повторялось там. 

И поэтому Восточно-индийская компания, в какой-то момент решила: "А почему бы нам не построить плотину? Мы построим плотину, чтобы спасти людей этой деревни от наводнения"

И они стали скупать землю по берегу этого озера, чтобы построить плотину. Однако этот садху решительным образом отказался продать. 

Он сказал: - Это моё место, здесь я поклоняюсь своим Божествам и я останусь здесь, я никуда не уйду. Они пришли сюда Сами, я тут вообще при чём? Никакой плотины тут не будет. 

Губернатор этой провинции страшно разгневался. Он подумал: "Что это? Мы хотим принести благо всему народу - построить платину, и тут из-за упрямства какого-то  дурака садху мы не можем этого сделать. И тогда этот сэр Джонс решил проведать. Как раз был сезон дождей. Дождь шел как из ведра, дождь шел сплошной стеной и этот сэр Джонс выехал чтобы посмотреть что происходит в этой деревне. Он выехал на белой лошади вместе со своей свитой. Он приехал в эту деревню и стал приближаться к тому месту, где стоял храм и находился садху.  Когда он стал приближаться везде шла сплошная стена дождя.

Ничего вообще не было видно из-за дождя. Дождь полностью закрывал, но когда он стал постепенно приближаться, вдруг он увидел, что этот небольшой участок земли, на котором сидит садху и на котором находится храм абсолютно сухой. Над ним не идет дождя. Дождь идёт тут, там, повсюду. Но он не идёт над этим участком. Он подумал: "Это нечистая сила. Наверняка нечистая сила вмешалась в это. Это дьявол! Ничего другого тут быть не может". 

Он стал дрожать на своей лошади, но так как он был настоящим кшатрием, он решил проверить, что же там такое. Он стал приближаться и когда он приблизился к этому месту, он увидел двух юношей. У них были луки и колчаны, полные стрел. Они выпускали эти стрелы очень быстро и они создали некую крышу над всем этим местом так что дождь скатывался, а посредине этого как ни в чём не бывало сидел совершенно спокойный садху и поклонялся Божествам. Сэр Джонс не знал что делать. Он ступил на это сухое место и стал разговаривать с этим садху через переводчика.  

- Садхужди, а почему ты собственно не хочешь чтобы мы тут плотину построили? Ты не понимаешь, что ты мешаешь этому? 

- Это не я мешаю, я тут не причём. Я приду и я уйду, ты придёшь и ты уйдёшь,  Восточно-индийская компания придёт и Восточно-индийская компания уйдёт; - всё меняется. Но мой Бог, который пришел сюда, Он останется всегда. Он пришел сюда, чтобы оставаться здесь и никуда он не сдвинется. Это Его место, это Его стхана, где Ему нужно поклоняться, поэтому Он должен остаться тут и, собственно, что я могу сделать? 

- Но люди же страдают. Народ страдает - всё время наводнения случаются. 

- Ну это карма народа, что тут поделаешь? Это его карма страдать. По их карме нужно затоплять, потом карма кончится и они перестанут затопляться. Ты тут ничего не сделаешь. Ты тут ничем не поможешь. 

- Это всё фатализм. Я не верю во всё это. Я слышал это всё. Вы не знаете как с этим нужно обращаться. 

- Ну что ж теперь сделать? Хочешь повесь меня, если моя карма чтобы ты меня повесил, ты меня повесишь. Если моя карма чтобы ты меня не повесил, ты меня не повесишь. 

Так между ними шла такая беседа на философские темы. Но в какой-то момент сэр Джонс, которому всё это странно казалось, почувствовал что он стал дрожать и вдруг он поклонился этому садху.

И говорит: - Садхуджи, это всё хорошо что ты говоришь, философия очень красивая, но вот эти вот два юноши, которые стрелы пускают и которые тут сухо делают, ты объясни кто это такой? Дьявол это или не дьявол? Рассей мои сомнения. 

Садху говорит: - Нет, это не дьявол. Это Рама и Лакшаман. Они вышли порезвиться немножко и потом они знают что мне тут сидеть и они знают, что дождь мне бы помешал, и делают это. 

Он говорит: - Ты что,знаешь об этом?   

- Конечно знаю. Что ж не знать-то? Что ж я думаешь не как там дождь идёт, а тут дождь не идёт. Конечно я знаю в чём тут дело, но что я могу сделать? Они хотят это делать, они всё время это делают и более того, они сказали мне что они хранят это место от затопления очень скоро это озеро пересохнет. Так что ты пожалуйста не расстраивайся и не нужно тебе тут никакой плотины делать. 

Этот сэр Джонс, сказал: - Хорошо, пожалуй я теперь поверил. В Библии написано что есть только один путь, один свет, но первый раз я понял что у Бога может быть не один путь, не один свет, не один сын, кровь которого нужно кушать по пятницам. Первый раз я понял что у Бога может быть что-то ещё. Поэтому я пошлю тебе деньги из казны  Восточно-индийской компании и ты пожалуйста построй тут храм. Я не знаю что там и как, но на всякий случай ты напиши на этом храме моё имя, чтобы мне может быть хорошо было, чтобы я какое-то благо получил. 

Эта история записана в анналах Восточно-индийской компании - как сэр Джонс дал такое-то количество лакхов рупий в такую-то деревню, чтобы они построили храм Лакшмана и Ханумана и там до сих пор висит табличка, что сэр Джонс построил этот храм для Рамы и Лакшманы.  В этот момент он поверил, что что-то в этом есть.  

Суть в том, что как написано в этом стихе, что без Кришны и Баларамы никто не может быть счастлив. И поэтому человек прежде всего должен думать о Кришне и если мы будем думать о Кришне, если мы так иначе поймём кто такой Кришна, то тогда Кришна придёт к нас Сам, Кришна появится перед нами и Кришна сделает нас счастливыми. Если мы почувствуем это, если мы узнаем это. Даже одно имя Кришны может сделать человека счастливым, что говорить когда Сам Кришна появится перед нами, какими счастливыми мы будем. Одного имени Кришны достаточно чтобы сделать всё что необходимо, чтобы совершить все чудеса...     

Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.1.26 05 октября 1996, Сочи

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

ПОДЕЛИТЬ И ВОЗНЕНАВИДЕТЬ - ОЧЕВИДНЫЙ НЕДОСТАТОК, ПРИСУЩИЙ ЛЮДЯМ ЭТОГО МИРА 
Точно так же, как гордыня, проявляющаяся в виде попыток судить и обвинять других, мешает людям понять справедливость Бога, привычка делить мир на друзей и врагов заставляет людей сомневаться в том, что Бог, ради блага Своих преданных приходящий в этот мир, может называться беспристрастным. Привычка эта имеет демоническую природу. Делить людей на своих и чужих учат на первом уроке в школе Шанды и Амарки, гурукуле Хираньякашипу. Материальная любовь, рага, всегда порождает материальную ненависть, двешу, - это две стороны одной медали. В материальном мире любить одних означает ненавидеть других. Люди думают, что из любви к одним они обязаны ненавидеть других. Враги наших друзей должны стать нашими врагами. Это очевидный недостаток, присущий ограниченным людям этого мира.

Размышления над молитвами царицы Кунти

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

А ЕСТЬ ЛИ СЕЙЧАС НАСТОЯЩИЕ  КШАТРИИ?
В 7 песне Шримад-Бхагаватам описаны обязанности кшатрия. Прежде всего кшатрий должен защищать своих подопечных. Если кшатрий не защищает подопечных, то он не является правильным кшатрием. И кшатрий должен зависеть от брахманов. Говорится, что основные обязанности брахмана - это 6 видов деятельности. Кшатрий имеет право совершать 5 из них. Единственное, что он не должен - принимать пожертвования"

Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.30.33. Что такое грех, 17 мая 1996

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Как здесь в Джаганатха Пури я ехал вчера на велосипеде договариваться о нашем прасаде и увидел огромный рекламный плакат чёрного цвета. На этом рекламном плакате чёрного цвета была изображена роковая женщина и плакат гласил: "Поддайся тёмной стороне своей натуры", как будто это нужно рекламировать. Приходите к нам и предайтесь тёмным сторонам. Иногда эти тёмные стороны, которые находятся в нашем сердце начинают перевешивать. Всегда есть соблазны в нашем сердце и Гададхара Пандит может защитить нас от этого. Никто как он не любил Господа Чайтанью...

Храм Тота-Гопинатхи

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

...Но как правило ради обычных демонов Господь не приходит. Обычные демоны занимаются самоуничтожением. Они встречаются с другими демонами и начинают драться и вскоре от обоих демонов ничего не остаётся. Они вышибают клином клин

Шримад-Бхагаватам 5.19.5 21 мая 2000

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Эта "Садачара-смрити" подробнейшим образом объясняет сколько раз нужно полоскать рот после еды. Я на всякий случай не буду говорить вам чтобы не расстраивать. Ну скажу - 64 раза как минимум. 
В соответствии... чтобы рот был по настоящему чист. И сколько раз нужно мыть руки, сколько раз... Эти правила чистоты, которые по прежнему соблюдают мадхава-брахманы, те которые строго следуют, они очень важны. Практически это единственная школа помимо гаудия-вайшнавов, которая очень строго соблюдает экадаши.

Здесь все брахманы на экадаши постятся, причём постятся на сухую. Полностью, на сухую, каждый экадаши и потом в нужное время прерывают с чтением мантр, с соблюдение всех правил экадаши. Для них это священное. Мы были в Мантралайе, до того как встретились с вами в Хампе и мы уезжали оттуда на экадаши. И там существует строгое правило, что на экадаши ничего зерно-бобового в храме в принципе не продаётся. 

В отличии даже от ИСКОНовских храмов где для людей, которые не соблюдают экадаши - пожалуйста - ешьте что хотите. И у нас там произошел любопытный эпизод. Там есть особый прасад, который они готовят. Это прасад из муки, сахара и гхи. И когда мы должны были уезжать, нас усадили упаковывать этот прасад. Ну, чтобы севу какую-то сделать, чтоб мы не просто так поглазели, а послужили. Мы с удовольствием сели, стали паковать этот прасад. 

И прасад такой аппетитный, вкусный: гхи, гур, мука... Ну такие вкусные штуки с шафраном.

И мы говорим: - Дайте нам этот прасад или продайте нам этот прасад. Пожалуйста! Мы сегодня есть не будем. Обещаем вам - завтра.
Служитель этого храма, который там был ответил на эту просьбу, что даже если вы за один кусочек этого прасада предложите 10 млн рупий, мы вам его не продадим.

Паломник: - Да ладно?  :smilies: 

Б.В.Госвами: - Можешь не верить. Он сказал: - Потому что если мы это сделаем, мы нарушим принцип. Мы не можем этого делать. Ни за что, ни за какие деньги.
Всё это подробнейшим образом Мадхвачарья описал и первое что человек должен сделать когда он просыпается...

Наследие Мадхавачарьи. Лекция 2, 29 ноября 2015, Удупи

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Можно я буду воровать для Кришны?*
 ...Он говорит, что на самом деле понять Меня и нести служение Мне может только тот человек, который полностью избавился от греховной деятельности. Вот эта греховная деятельность, на которую толкает нас желание двойственности, это двойственное желание ичха и двеша, все грехи, которые они заставляют нас делать, она полностью  Поэтому неофиты, которые имеют очень туманное представление что они должны и не должны делать, воображают себя совершенно трансцендентными к греховной деятельности.

Они говорят: - А мы - преданные! 

Как скажем, я помню как преданные в первый период развития Сознания Кришны в Советском союзе путешествовали и приезжая в какой-то город вели себя как саранча.   

Они говорили: - Всё принадлежит Кришне. Они приходили в какой-нибудь сад, без спроса всё брали и говорили, что это всё Кришнино. Мы сейчас Кришне предложим и тебе только хорошо будет и так далее.  Но на самом деле мы не можем этого делать, мы не должны этого делать, потому что мы не достигли того уровня, на котором это не будет нас осквернять. Мы делаем это, это оскверняет нас и лишает нас возможности заниматься преданным служением. Любой грех оскверняет наш ум и мешает нам на самом деле правильно заниматься преданным служением. 

Как один преданный спросил у Шрилы Прабхупады: - Шрила Прабхупада, а можно я буду воровать для Кришны? 
Шрила Прабхупада сказал: - Я могу воровать для Кришны, но ты не можешь воровать для Кришны.

То есть в принципе, теоретически это возможно 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Бхагавад Гита 1.16-22

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Когда мы предаёмся Кришне полностью, и начинаем думать только о Нём, о Его интересе, Кришна начинает делать чудеса. Он начинает что-то делать. Я сейчас расскажу одну историю, потом мы сделаем небольшое упражнение, как всегда, очень важное. История эта – одна из любимых моих историй. Про то, как Кришна выполняет желания Своего преданного. Это история про Рамадаса (это из Бадрачалам) Бадрачалам – это место на берегу реки Годавари. И там стоит один из самых знаменитых храмов Рамы в Индии. Божества Ситы, Рамы и Лакшманы самопроявленные там. С этим тоже связана история небольшая, – что однажды…

Бадрачалам находится в джунглях. Если будете когда-нибудь в Андхра-Прадеш, то обязательно приезжайте в этот храм. И в этом лесу густом Рам во время Своего изгнания четырнадцатилетнего жил какое-то время с Ситой и недалеко оттуда была пещера Шабари, – этой охотницы, которая накормила Раму своим махапрасадом. Она пробовала ягоды, потом давала Раме. Она была подслеповатая, была из каких-то диких племён, некультурная женщина. 

И где-то в XVI-м веке (где-то 100 лет спустя после прихода Чайтаньи Махапрабху) там жила одна простая женщина, крестьянка. Тоже из того же племени – она на самом деле была отдалённым потомком этой шабари, охотницы, которая кормила Раму. И Рам к ней пришёл во сне и сказал: «Мне тут жарко, Я истомился тут. Спаси Меня и напои Меня водой. Потому что Я давно не пил». 

И она побежала в джунгли, не понимая вообще, что делать, как где искать. В конце концов, прибежала, – голос её куда-то зовёт изнутри, голос её куда-то ведёт. В конце концов, она прибежала к огромному муравейнику. И оттуда изнутри этот голос ей говорит: «Я тут, Я тут, Я тут». Она стала как-то разгребать этот муравейник, не обращая внимания на муравьёв и на всё остальное, и увидела там Божества. Эти Божества до сих пор стоят в этом храме. Там четырёхрукая форма Господа Рамы. В одной руке у Него раковина, в другой диск. И в двух других руках: лук и стрелы. И на левом колене у Него сидит Сита-деви, а справа от Него Лакшман сидит. То есть это особая форма Ситы, Рамы и Лакшмана.

И какое-то время спустя после этого события, – после того как женщины… И она… Да, она – т.к. Рам сказал ей во сне: «Напои Меня», – то она стала таскать одно за другим вёдра воды из Годавари, и омывать Его. И сделала этот первый абхишек, и таким образом установила Его. Рано утром она сделала этот абхишек, потом созвала всех жителей. Они построили какой-то навес над ним и начали поклонение Рамачандре.

И какое-то время спустя там была ярмарка – в этой деревне, недалеко от деревни они организовали такой самодельный храм, – и туда пришёл один бхакта Рамачандры, которого звали Гопанна. И этот бхакта был сборщиком налогов. Ему рассказали эту историю о том, что Рама появился тут, Сам Рам. Пришёл туда, и когда он увидел Рама… 

А он постоянно повторял имена: Рам, Рам, Рам, Рам, Рам, Рам, Рам, Рам, Рам. Когда Он увидел этого Раму, он ф-ь-ю-у-у-х – он отдал Ему сердце. Он отдал всё – он предался Ему полностью. Он сказал: «Я Твой, Рам. Я буду делать всё, что Ты хочешь». И он сказал: «Как же вам не стыдно? Сам Рам пришёл к вам, а вы не можете как следует Его принять. Не можете поставить храм какой-то хороший. Давайте построим храм все вместе».

И местные жители сказали: «Давайте». Они скинулись. Кто принёс там немножко рису, кто ещё чего-то. Он увидел, сколько ему принесли и понял, что каши не сваришь с ними, что никакой храм не построишь. А он только что собрал со всего округа 6 лакхов серебряных монет (это важно – монеты были серебряные), 6 лакхов рупий – 600 тыс. рупий. Гигантские деньги по тем временам. Все налоги. Он был сборщиком налогов Танак Шаха, султана Голконды. Он был богатый дистрикт, – район какой-то. Короче говоря, он собрал у него всё было. И жители ему стали говорить:

– А что, у тебя же деньги есть! Давай построим.

– Это не мои деньги, – это казны.

– Да ну, ничего, мы потом отдадим когда-нибудь.

– А что, действительно, – всё же Раме принадлежит. Всё же Его – не моё. Надо построить!

Он построил замечательный храм. Он с любовью построил храм. Потом, мало того, что он построил храм, он устроил огромный праздник для Рамы, – установление Божеств. Он накупил драгоценные одежды, золотые украшения, пояс особый для Ситы, корону для Рамы, лук Лакшману. И все были счастливы – он был счастлив. Все 600 тыс. серебряных момент туда потратили. И он подумал: «Надо же, как хорошо», – на сердце ему стало хорошо: «Я предавшаяся душа. Всё моё – Твоё».

Но султан, почему-то, не одобрил его действий. Султану доложили о том, что он растратил всё это. Он вызвал его. И он был его доверенным, – он был на самом деле сыном царского министра. У царя был министр брахман, и ему доверяли полностью, безоговорочно. 

Его вызвали и сказали: «Где налоги, которые ты собрал?» 

Он говорит: «Ну какие налоги?! Я для Бога храм построил. Что ты хочешь? Всё туда пошло. Но я верну потом, – когда-нибудь верну обязательно». 

Шах был в гневе. Он сказал: «Ты будешь сидеть в тюрьме до тех пор, пока все эти деньги так или иначе кто-то за тебя не заплатит». 

Его посадили в тюрьму, и он стал сидеть в тюрьме. Причём в жуткой, страшной индийской тюрьме – недалеко от Хайдарабада. До сих пор эта тюрьма есть в Хайдарабадской крепости. Сидел в тюрьме. Он сидел год в тюрьме, другой. И всё время он молился Раме. И он всё время писал стихи, киртаны, – он пел. 

И он говорил: «Рам, что происходит? Я предавшаяся Тебе душа. За что мне такое?» 

В одном киртане, в одном стихотворении он пишет: «Рам, Ты думаешь, корона, которая сейчас на Тебе – а он видел в своей медитации, как одет Рам, – Ты думаешь, корону, которая сейчас на тебе, Тебе Дашаратха подарил? Сита, Ты думаешь, тот золотой пояс, который Ты сейчас носишь, Тебе Махараджа Джанака подарил? Это я Вам подарил!» 

Ну т.е. он жаловался Раме на свою судьбу. И год шёл за годом. Он тем временем писал песни. Внутри ему становилось всё лучше, лучше, лучше. В конце концов, самая последняя вещь, которую он написал: «Рам, я полностью предавшаяся душа. Я знаю, всё зависит от Тебя. Ты сделал это со мной. Ты послал меня. Ты дал мне эти 600 тыс. серебряных монет. Ты из сердца велел мне построить храм. Ты из сердца султана Голконды велел заключить меня в тюрьму. Я сижу, я с Тобой. Ты ничего не сделаешь».

Двенадцать лет прошло, – долгих двенадцать лет. Этой ночью, когда он написал стихотворение… Ночь, поздняя ночь, – султан спит. Вдруг его кто-то будит. Кто-то трясёт его за плечо. Султан спросонья ничего не понимает – вообще, кто такой. Видит: двое каких-то людей там: «Вставай! Вставай! Срочно вставай». Он не привык к такому обращению. «Вставай! Срочно!» 

Он говорит: – Вам что нужно?!

– Мы слуги Гопанны. Мы пришли, чтобы заплатить выкуп за него.

Султан ничего понять не может. Во-первых, как они попали ночью в его спальню? Стражи там стоят. 

Они говорят: – Слуги Гопанны.

– Какого Гопанны?!

– Как какого?! Ты забыл что ли? Твоего сборщика налогов, которого ты бросил в тюрьму.

– Что вам надо?

– Нам ничего не нужно. Забирай деньги. Мы принесли тебе 600 тыс. золотых монет.

Тот не может поверить:

– Откуда у вас столько?

– Вот. Бери, всё.

Стали выкладывать огромный мешок, – гора золотых монет. До сих пор эти золотые монеты есть. Несколько золотых монет этих сохранилось. Там на одной стороне изображён Пата-абхишек (абхишек Рамачандры), а на другой стороне изображён Хануман. Он спросил:

– А как вас зовут, вы кто такие?

– Меня зовут Рамаджи, а меня зовут Лакшмаджи.

– Это вы кто?

– Мы же тебе сказали, – мы рабы Гопанны.

Он смотрит и не может поверить – эти рабы, они все в каких-то драгоценных украшениях, в коронах. Он говорит:

– Это у него такие рабы?

– Ну конечно! Мы его рабы. Мы пришли, чтобы его волю исполнить.

В конце концов, он пересчитал всё. Он говорит:

– Ну ладно.

– Ты тут на всякий случай – мы тебе лишнее принесли. Мы тебе должны 600 тыс. серебряных монет, – мы тебе 600 тыс. золотых монет принесли. Забирай всё. Только расписку пиши. Пиши расписку, чтобы отпустили его.

Тот написал расписку спросонья, ничего не понимая, ничего не зная. Они пришли к тюремщику, отдали расписку и говорят: «Гопанну отпускайте. Всё. Выкуп за него дан». Те увидели с печатью султана. Гопанна ничего не понимает: «Чего меня отпустили?» 

Царь, султан заснул. Утром он проснулся и думает: «Что со мной ночью случилось?» Пошёл, – деньги на месте. Пересчитал – 600 тыс. Он стал вспоминать, думать: «Как Его звали? Рамаджи, Лакшмаджан», – хоть и мусульманин был, но он в Хайдарабаде мусульманином был – т.е. он знал. 

«Так это же Рам с Лакшманом Сами приходили!» – и он вызвал Гопанну и сказал: «Приведите ко мне сюда этого, который в тюрьме сидит». 

Усадил его, говорит: – Гопанна, ты как, в тюрьме себя хорошо чувствовал? Нормально тебе было? Удобно было, хорошо всё?

– Да не, нормально, удобно, – 12 лет сидел, привык.

– Ты знаешь, что тебя выкупили?

– Нет, не знаю. Меня сегодня выпустили.

– Так вот, пришли двое сегодня в короне, с луком, со стрелами – назвались твоими рабами. Все украшенные драгоценностями – вот золотые монеты. Одного звали Рамаджи, а другого – Лакшмаджи. Ты понимаешь, кто это был?!

Гопанна, когда это услышал, упал в обморок. Пришёл в себя. Этот султан тоже упал в обморок – они оба там в обмороке лежали. Пришли в себя. Султан говорит: «Ты знаешь, я передумал. Я пожалуй эти золотые монеты тебе отдам. Ты как-нибудь сам ими распорядись». Он говорит: «Нет, нет, я не возьму эти золотые монеты». Он взял только одну монетку на память.

Султан велел каждый день в «Рама-навами» посылать, – до сих пор эта традиция есть – правительство Хайдарабада в память об этом султане посылает драгоценную жемчужину Раме в Бадрачалам. Посылает какие-то подарки, – до этого слонов посылали. Гопанна, когда пришёл в себя, – он написал ещё одну песню. И он в этой песне говорит. 

Он говорит там: «Слушай, Ты вообще разбираешься в том, что Ты делаешь?! Я Твой преданный, построил для Тебя храм. Ты меня посадил в тюрьму. Султан, который посадил меня в тюрьму, – Ты ему дал даршан. Ты вообще понимаешь?! Справедливость какая-то есть или нет? Что происходит?! К султану Ты пришёл Сам и дал ему даршан! А я в награду за то, что я построил для Тебя храм и предался Тебе полностью, двенадцать лет сидел в тюрьме».

И этой ночью к Гопанне, которого с тех пор стали звать Бадрачалам Рамдас, пришёл Хануман. И Хануман ему сказал: «В прошлой жизни у тебя был попугай. И ты 12 лет держал в клетке этого попугая. Иногда кормил его, иногда не кормил, иногда игрался, – ты был привязан к этому попугаю. И поэтому ты 12 лет посидел в тюрьме. Но отныне ты будешь свободен, не волнуйся. В конце этой жизни ты вернёшься к Кришне. 

Сам Рам принял тебя. И он провёл остаток своих дней… До сих пор эти песни, которые он написал, остались, и эта золотая монета до сих пор осталась, которой Рам выкупил Своего преданного. Это называется гоптритве варанам татха, – когда человек всё получает от Кришны и предавшись Ему полностью зависит от Его милости. Когда человек всё принимает от Кришны (и хорошее и плохое) и понимает: «От Тебя это было. От Тебя это было. Всё здесь от Тебя».

 «Шарангати, или возвышенная наука предания себя», ретрит учеников, Германия, 2012.Лекция 3

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Следующее событие случилось когда он уже подошел к Дели. И в то время Дели было столицей мусульманской империи. И султан Дели находился в состоянии войны с индусскими царями и поэтому он отдал строгий приказ чтобы никому, у кого нет особого разрешения царя, не разрешалось перейти Гангу. Ганга достаточно бурная река, она там только стекает с предгорьев Гималаев и Мадхвачарья столкнулся с первым препятствием - с Гангой, которую нужно было перейти и со вторым препятствием - на другом берегу его ждали вооруженные воины. Его ученики подошли к берегу реки и не знали, что нужно делать. 

Мадхвачарья взял за руку ученика и сказал другому ученику: - Хватай его за руку.

И так далее они стали цепочкой. И Мадхвачарья пошел по Ганге как по суху. И самое удивительное, что его остальные ученики с удивлением обнаружили, что они тоже благополучно переходят через Гангу. Что интересно, что эта книга, которую он написал - Тантра-сара. Я рассказывал об этой книге.

Тантра означает процесс, тантра означает методы. В частности там есть одна глава, которая посвящена тантрическому методу, с помощью которого можно научиться ходить по воде. То есть если хотите - милости просим. Возможности все есть Мадхвачарья даже об этом позаботился. Он шли. На другой стороне стояли мусульманские солдаты и чем ближе они приближались,тем сильнее было возбуждение мусульман.

С  одной стороны у них был строгий приказ царя никого не пускать, с другой стороны тут идёт какой-то гигантский отряд. В то время в свите Мадхвачарьи человек 100 путешествовало. То есть целая огромная армия идёт.
Те очень перепугались и подумали: - Если эти идут, то давайте мы тоже пойдём им на встречу. И они тоже вошли в Гангу, но без особого успеха, потому что они Тантру-сару не читали и процедур не делали. Они зашли, Мадхвачарья сказал: - Постойте, постойте. Мы к вам идём, не торопитесь, не надо.

Мусульмане схватили их и сказали: - Кто вы такие? Как вы перешли? Султан не велит никому переходить границу.

И тогда Мадхвачарья сказал: - Ведите меня к вашему султану.

Его отвели на аудиенцию к царю и Мадхвачарья на чистом персидском языке без малейшего акцента стал проповедовать славу единого Бога. 
Он сказал: - Ты же веришь в единого Бога? И я верю. Аллах един.

Тот говорит: - Да, Аллах един

И он стал рассказывать. Сама фигура этого аскета, манеры саньяси произвели на султана такое неизгладимое впечатление.   
Он внушал уважение так что в конце концов султан стал умалять его: - Останься и живи со мной. Хочешь, я подарю тебе половину моего царства? Только останься здесь.

Это мусульманин, мусульманский султан, который воевал со всеми индусами.

Мадхвачарья сказал: - Нет, спасибо. Я тороплюсь, мне нужно идти

И преисполнившись необычайного благоговения мусульманский султан щедро вознаградил его и сказал, что отныне можешь в любой момент приходить и если когда-нибудь надумаешь приходи сюда и живи вместе со мной.

Наследие Мадхавачарьи, 3 29 ноября 2015, Удупи

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Шрила Прабхупада не был ни либералом, ни консерватором. Прабхупада был преданным!* 

Почему возникают споры? Понятно, что Кали-юга и споры будут возникать, но споры возникают как правило потому, что люди духовные вопросы низводят до материального уровня. На материальном уровне всегда есть противоречия, потому что материальный уровень означает — хорошо – плохо: нравится – не нравится, плюс – минус, мужчина – женщина, все эти двойственности, которые характерны для материального мира.

Люблю – не люблю. В конечном счете всегда будет это столкновение в материальном мире. У каждой истины будет ее противоположность, и они всегда будут сталкиваться и никогда не будут находить какой-то общей точки соприкосновения.

Гегель об этом говорил: «Тезис, антитезис, и синтез. Тезис всегда сражается с антитезисом. Теза — антитеза. Синтеза в материальном мире практически не бывает. Так вот, бхакти — это всегда синтез. Если мы хотим идти путем бхакти, то нам нужно научиться делать синтез, то есть принимать все то, что правильно в тезисе, и принимать все то, что правильно в антитезисе и делать синтез из того и другого. А не оставаться на уровне материального сознания, когда мы принимаем либо тезис, либо антитезис. Бхакти — это всегда синтез. И научиться синтезировать разные точки зрения — это принципиально важный навык для любого человека, который идет по пути бхакти. Я сейчас попытаюсь объяснить что это значит, и каким образом это делать.

Конкретный пример очень актуальный, по крайней мере сейчас, в каких-то сферах ИСККОН это спор между традиционалистами и либералами, между либералами и консерваторами. Совершенно вечная политическая история, все политические партии всегда делятся на либералов и консерваторов. Либералы это люди, которые говорят, что все хорошо, все одинаково, все замечательно… Консерваторы говорят: «Все не так. Есть традиция. Есть культура, есть иерархия». 

Либералы обычно говорят: «Все — равно», - они демократы. 
Консерваторы говорят: «Нет, демократия это ерунда, должна быть жесткая иерархия»… И так далее.

По сути дела этот спор между либералами и консерваторами, вечный спор, неразрешимый спор, и люди научились только слегка балансировать между одним и другим, как в Америке: демократы — либералы, республиканцы — консерваторы. В Англии тоже: тори — консерваторы, демократы — лейбористы.

Так вот, каким образом синтез то между одним и другим делать?

На самом деле, если мы посмотрим две эти тенденции, очень важных и очень интересных, с которыми нам тоже приходится сталкиваться. И как правило человек он себя отождествляете с одной из этих тенденций, даже преданные. 

Есть преданные, которые говорят: «Мы — традиционалисты, мы — консерваторы». Есть преданные, которые говорят: «Нет! Это все ерунда. Мы — либералы». И каждый пытается на свою сторону затащить Шрилу Прабхупаду. Одни говорят: «Шрила Прабхупада был либералом». Другие говорят: «Нет. Шрила Прабхупада был консерватором».

Шрила Прабхупада не был либералом, и Шрила Прабхупада не был консерватором! Шрила Прабхупада был преданным. Это значит, что он не был ни тем, и ни другим.

В каких-то вопросах Шрила Прабхупада был в высшей степени либеральным. Настолько либеральным, что все консерваторы Индии сходили с ума от его либеральности, осуждали его, и были целые кампании, в которых говорили, что он просто позорит индуизм, проповедуя на Западе. Шрила Прабхупада на это им отвечал: «Поезжайте на Запад, и попробуйте проповедовать вашу версию индуизма и посмотрим что из этого выйдет. И достигните моего успеха».

Есть другие люди, которые говорят: «Шрила Прабхупада был сверх либеральным». Но Шрила Прабхупада не был либеральным, Шрила Прабхупада был в том числе и консерватором. Он говорил о каких-то вещах, которые либералами очень сложно проглотить. Он твёрдо придерживался иерархии, он все время говорил о том, что необходимо строго подчиняться, что должно быть достаточно жесткое авторитарное управление, ну, авторитарное — не авторитарное, но по крайней мере жесткое управление,  что нужно следовать авторитетам, и так далее..  Все это полностью противоречит идеям и идеалам либерализма.

Шрила Прабхупада, когда речь заходила о равенстве между мужчинами и женщинами, Шрила Прабхупада просто смеялся над этой смехотворной идеей. Он говорил: «Пожалуйста, если мужчина и женщина равны, пожалуйста, теперь мужчины должны рожать детей. Пусть попытаются, если они считают что все одинаковы, что все одно и то же». Шрила Прабхупада с одной стороны придерживался очень жестких консервативных принципов, с другой стороны он был либералом. Как это можно совместить? Обычные люди не могут это совместить. Но, как я уже сказал, бхакти — это всегда синтез.

Если мы посмотрим на этот конкретный пример — столкновения между либеральными взглядами, которые, как правило, проповедует Запад, и между консервативными ценностями, которые, как правило, принято отождествлять с Востоком, или ещё с чем-то, мы увидим, что консервативная тенденция — это тенденция кармы. Карма-канда, и все что связано с этим, они очень строго охраняют традиции, порядок, закон, все вот эти вот принципы. То есть консерваторы это последователи карма-канды.

Теперь, кто такие либералы? Либералы это люди, которые хотят освобождения по сути дела. Вся эта проповедовать всеобщего равенства, братства, и так далее, ничто иное, как реакция на какие-то злоупотребления в системе карма-канды, то есть на злоупотребления в этой иерархической жесткой системе, и так далее, и соответственно происходит это демократическое так сказать общество, которое в конечном счете говорит, что все едино, все хорошо, все есть брахман, все правы, нет кого-то правого, нет кого-то неправого. Что является ложью. И та и другая точка зрения, если взять ее просто так изолированно, они являются ложью, они не отражают реальность. Реальность где находится? Реальность в синтезе.

Есть что-то хорошее в консервативных взглядах? Очень много хорошего: традициям нужно следовать, иерархическую систему нужно соблюдать, в конце концов вся вселенная построена по иерархическому принципу, все не равны, все разные, все находятся на разном уровне. Если кто-то выше меня, я должен подчиняться ему, я должен с смирением склоняться перед ним. Но при этом есть вторая точка зрения, в которой тоже есть много хороших вещей. В конечном счете, на духовном уровне, перед Богом мы все равны. 

Да, с точки зрения жесткой системы все не равны. Но с точки зрения духовной, перед Богом мы все равны, Бог готов каждому оказать свою милость, Бог готов каждого поднять на какой-то уровень. То есть, и неравенство и равенство в сердце бхакты очень гармонично сочетаются друг с другом. В сердце бхакты нет противоречий между представлениями о том, что все не равны, что все находятся на разных уровнях, и о том, что все равны. Да, все равны с духовной точки зрения, в отношениях с Богом, и Бог одинаково относится ко всем, в соответствии с тем, как человек относится к Нему, естественно.

То есть, есть что-то правильное тут, и есть что-то правильное тут, что-то неправильное тут, и что-то неправильное в другой позиции. И бхакта понимает: «Вот она истина, и это соответствует истине, а это нужно отвергнуть». Бхакта понимает, он видит картину целиком.

Тогда как любая другая точка зрения — это некое частичное представление. Западные либеральные ценности с феминизмом, с ещё какими-то вещами, которые сейчас, насколько я понимаю, приходят в Грузию, с гомосексуализмом, с ещё какими-то вещами подобного рода они очень страшные, опасные. Но там есть что-то хорошее. Традиционные консервативные ценности в них есть масса всего хорошего, но там есть свои плохие вещи. Потому что и то и другое — частичный взгляд. Бхакти — это полный взгляд.

Бхакти это значит — Бог личность, Бог создал этот мир для того, чтобы научить все живые существа, Бог говорит и действует в этом мире. И бхакти значит попытка увидеть весь мир целиком, не какую-то часть, которая соответствует моим представлениям и моим ценностям, а истину, которую я не пытаюсь искажать, и перед которой я буквально склоняю голову, нравится мне это, или не нравится. И бхакти очень сложная в этом смысле вещь. 

Шрила Прабхупада часто говорил что бхакти простая вещь. Бхакти простая вещь, безусловно, с точки зрения практики, с точки зрения естественности, но бхакти сложная вещь именно потому, что мы сложные, поэтому нам сложно понять истину бхакти и принять ее во всей ее полноте. Но чтобы мы смогли это сделать, нам нужно в конечном счете просто обрести смирение, и тогда со смирением мы сможем услышать истину там, где она есть, и принять эту истину, или отвергнуть отклонение от истины там, где ее нет.

И собственно это какие-то соображения, о которых мне хотелось поговорить, как нам нужно относиться к этому.

Нам не нужно принимать сторону, когда преданные ссорятся, но при этом это не значит, что мы говорим, что все одинаковые, что все хороши, все правы, отстаньте от меня. Мы не становимся на эту позицию гьяни, который хочет раствориться в брахмане и не хочет ввязываться в ссору. Он понимает — да, вот тут прав этот человек, вот тут прав этот человек, тут они неправы. 

Сейчас они сражаются, потому что они никак не могут из-за своей гордыни сделать синтез и услышать что-то правильное, что говорит другой человек, расслышать другого человека, услышать другого человека, или какую-то истину в его словах очень сложно. И для того, чтобы услышать это нужно обладать действительным смирением. Обычно же мы принимаем только то, что мы уже итак знаем. И смирение поможет нам научиться чему-то, то есть выйти за пределы своего ограниченного взгляда на мир и на истину, оно поможет нам не оставаться на том уровне, на которым мы сейчас, но пойти дальше, потому что мы сможем принимать истину и при этом не заражаться ложью, которая тоже, к сожалению, есть в словах других людей.

Вот такая непростая наука бхакти, которая не принимает какие-то черно-белые точки зрения этого мира, не пытается сделать их все серыми, а пытается отфильтровать все то, что приходит от материального эга и увидеть то, что приходит непосредственно от Кришны. Вот, собственно и все, и ещё раз, для того, чтобы у нас эта способность возникла нужно с открытым сердцем очень честно читать книги Шрилы Прабхупады, слушать то, что говорят его смирённые истинные представители как они понимают его. И тогда снова и снова, слушая их, мы сможем сформировать какой-то целостный взгляд на истину.

И так как сегодня тридцатое число, и завтра первое число — марафон и по традиции преданные усиливают свои какие-то труды в этот месяц декабрьского марафона, чтобы распространять книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Тут конечно же стоит сказать о ценности этих книг. Собственно всю лекцию я говорил об этом, потому что что сделал Шрила Прабхупада, — он назвал с гордостью и с глубочайшим смирением «Бхагаван-гиту» «Бхагавад-гита как она есть».

Очень часто люди называют свои варианты Бхагавад-гиты: «Новая интерпретация Бхагавад-гиты», «Совершенно необычная интерпретация Бхагавад-гиты». Шрила Прабхупада сказал: «Бхагавад-гита как она есть», - у него не было желания изменить что-то. И именно благодаря этой смиренной попытке просто передать то, что хочет сказать Кришна, вся истина открылась ему.

Истина открывается смиренным. Истина не открывается гордым. Гордые пытаются завоевать истину, или разделать истину и взять что-то от этой истины. Но смиренно склоняются перед истиной, как Махараджа Притху, и принимают истину. И поэтому все те, кто читают книги Шрилы Прабхупады тоже могут соприкоснуться с истиной.

Я очень хорошо помню как я спорил поначалу со Шрилой Прабхупадой, но к счастью я был достаточно честен, чтобы всякий раз признаваться в поражении, которое я потерпел. Мне то одно не нравилось, то другое не нравилось, но в конце концов я понял, что Шрила абсолютно железно говорит правду, не пытается подольститься, не пытается подладиться каким-то моим взглядам, не пытается понравиться читателю. Он говорит правду, независимо от того нравится она другим людям, или нет. И как он сказал сам: «Если вы правдивы, вы примите эту правду».

И что мы делаем в этот декабрьский марафон, — мы пытаемся давать людям правду, истину. Примут они ее, или не примут — это уже их дело. Но если они правдивы, то они ее примут в конце концов.  И сам Шрила Прабхупада говорил: «Если эти книги просто стоят на полке, так как они эманируют истину, так как они излучают эту правду, они уже будут влиять на сознание людей». Поэтому я хотел поблагодарить всех тех, кто распространяет книги Шрилы Прабхупады в Грузии. 

Это замечательная страна, с замечательным народом, которому очень нужен свет истины, которому нужны книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Спасибо вам большое, за то что вы это делаете. В грузинском народе есть много потрясающих каких-то национальных черт, одновременная какая-то традиционность и открытость, все это там есть. Я очень люблю вас всех преданных. И я очень рад что сейчас две матаджи Ранганаики и … распространяют книги. Может быть кто-то ещё присоединиться к ним, даже если это одна или несколько книг Шрилы Прабхупады — это уже большая победа. Шрилы Прабхупада радовался и торжествовал, когда даже одна книга его распространялась.

Поэтому, спасибо вам большое. Мы с вами целый час говорим. Я попытался поделиться с вами какими-то своими размышлениями и своей болью, которую я испытываю, когда вижу как преданные ссорятся, вместо того, чтобы попытаться услышать друг друга, увидеть истину в другом человеке и поменяться в соответствии с этой истиной, и увидеть ложь в самом себе, и попытаться избавиться от этой лжи, соприкоснувшись с истиной в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады, или в словах, жизни, поступках других людей.


Арун-Лочан прабху: (очень плохо слышно)

Е.С Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Я не все услышал, но я думаю, что услышал достаточно для того, чтобы ответить на вопрос, как его понял: каким образом примирить противоречия, когда они возникают на более высоком уровне, среди учеников Шрилы Прабхупады, и так далее...?

Во-первых, конечно речь не идёт о каком-то среднеарифметическом и не идёт о голосовании, потому что истина не решается голосованием большинства, большинством голосов невозможно определить истину. По-хорошему есть процесс и сам Шрила Прабхупада говорит удивительную вещь в комментарии к последней главе Четвертой Песни ‘Шримад-Бхагаватам», где описываются Прачеты и описывается дружба между братьями Прачетами, Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что в сознании Кришны не может быть двух мнений. Он говорит, что на материальном плане мнения всегда разнятся, они всегда сталкиваются, и люди не могут найти общий язык, в сознании Кришны, если люди находятся в сознании Кришны, то двух мнений не может быть, мнение — одно, и это мнение Кришны, мнение парампары. 

Поэтому по-хорошему, конечно же, я понимаю, что это достаточно идеалистическое представление, но опять же, мы с вами идеалисты. По-хорошему вопросы должны решаться не голосованием, на коллективном каком-то уровне: а по консенсусу, когда люди в конце концов обсуждают их настолько честно и настолько открыто и настолько глубоко, что в конце концов они приходят к этому самому одному мнению, которое и есть сознание Кришны. 

Потому что в сознании Кришны мнение одно, это мнение Кришны, мнение Его представителя, в нашем с вами случае — Шрилы Прабхупады. И всегда можно найти это одно мнение, если не примешивать политику к этим спорам, но в реальности мы видим, что очень часто в спорах возникает политика, а политика это в сущности синоним гордыни, когда я не хочу признать правоту другого человека в принципе. И как  правило, в противовес любой политике возникает другая политика, и начинаются споры. 

Поэтому как нам быть? Нам не нужно вмешиваться в политику, и поэтому Вриндаван Дас Тхакур говорит, что когда вайшнавы спорят не нужно принимать чью-то сторону. Но это не значит, что мы не должны сформировать своё мнение.

Мы выслушиваем и ту, и другую сторону, и если мы достаточно смиренны, мы всегда поймем о чем говорят люди, как они могли бы найти общий язык, и почему они не находят общего языка и продолжают спорить друг с другом. Но при этом мы внутри сможем быть спокойными. Спасибо Арун-Лочан за этот вопрос, я не договорил одну вещь, я начал эту мысль, но не совсем договорил. Я воспользуюсь этим вопросом, чтобы договорить эту мысль.

На материальном уровне, когда сталкиваются две точки зрения, то обычно сталкиваются две внешних формы. И так как внешние формы они разные, то их невозможно примерить: одну форму невозможно совместить с другой формой, они всегда будут разными. Синтез значит попытка увидеть суть и в том и в другом, и на уровне сути примирение может произойти, на уровне формы — никогда. 

Для того, чтобы произошло примирение противоречий на уровне сути нужно обязательно услышать друг друга и отбросить форму, и услышать рациональное зерно, находящееся внутри этого всего. Потому что у людей есть рациональное зерно, и есть оболочка, шелуха. Так вот, бхакти — это всегда попытка: и в наших персональных личностных усилиях это всегда попытка услышать истину или суть в том и в другом человеке, и на уровне сути всегда можно понять — вот тут они очень хорошо совпадают на самом деле.

Если взять тот же самый спор между либералами и традиционалистами, да, сейчас мы видим, что и лагерь либералов и лагерь традиционалистов представляют какие-то ученики Шрилы Прабхупады подчас очень авторитетные люди. И если услышать одних, и услышать других, на самом деле нетрудно эту истину, или суть синтезировать.

О чем говорят консерваторы, традиционалисты? Они, говорят, что ни в коем случае нельзя привносить западные эгалитарные ценности в сознание Кришны. Они абсолютно правы, потому что западные эгалитарные ценности в сознании Кришны означают разрушение самой сути сознания Кришны, преклонения перед Божеством. В конце концов, если все равны, то тогда я равен Богу, я есть Бог. Это — типичная майавада, и люди очень бояться вот этой подмены. И правильно делают что бояться, и  они абсолютно правы в том, что они бояться этого. Почему? Потому что все эти западные ценности подаются под таким очень красивым соусом что все равны, равенство, братство и так далее…

Красивые лозунги, которые обманывают людей. Но теперь, если взять суть другой точки зрения, а не форму, по форме, когда человек начинает говорить, то он начинает проталкивать все эти дурацкие западные ценности, но если посмотреть суть того, о чем они говорят, и чего они бояться в этих, так называемых, традиционных ценностях, они бояться домостроя, то есть они бояться злоупотребления властью, которое тоже есть. В любом традиционном обществе есть принцип священности власти или священноначалия, но им злоупотребляют. И если отбросить дурацкую форму с попытками всех сделать равными, то у них есть правильная суть их опасения.

И эти две сути очень легко синтезировать. Иерархию отменять нельзя, но при этом иерархия это не оправдание злоупотреблению властью. Властью нельзя злоупотреблять. С одной стороны должны быть законы, которые утверждают иерархию в нашем обществе, а с другой стороны должны быть законы, которые не позволяют злоупотреблять этим всем. Таким образом любой человек может очень легко суть найти, и при этом оставаться в стороне от яростного спора, не принимая ни одну, ни другую сторону со всеми их какими-то формальными отклонениями или злоупотреблениями. Я ответил на твой вопрос, Арун-Лочан?

Почему они не могут? Я думаю, что многие могут увидеть эту суть, но просто это реакция одного эга на другое эго. И в конечном счете, отсутствие некой культуры диалога, которая к сожалению, надо констатировать, что мы не привыкли к этому. Шрила Прабхупада, Сам Кришна говорит в «Бхагавад-гите», что из споров Я — вада, то есть когда спор ведётся для того, чтобы увидеть истину. 

Этот спор должен вестись по определенным принципам. Но помимо вады есть джалпа и витанда, два других вида спора, и мы к сожалению очень сильно завязаны, или обусловлены вот этой привычкой к джалпе и витанде, и не знаем каким образом вести ваду, спорить так, чтобы истина раскрылась, в результате этого. Это одна проблема — нет культуры, и слишком большая культурная обусловленность, привычка спорить определенным образом.

Но, наверное ещё более важная проблема, о которой я вначале сказал, отвечая на твой вопрос, это то, что мы чувствуем, что один человек, выдвигая какие-то свои тезисы, руководствуется своей какой-то скрытой agenda, скрытая повестка дня, и он пытается ее протащить. Другие начинают протаскивать свою. То есть когда мы остро реагируем на какую-то примесь эга. 

Чтобы установить истину нужно эго полностью отложить, но для этого нужны определенные условия, а к сожалению, скажем так: формат, в котором эти споры ведутся часто эти условия не соблюдает. Нужно быстро решить, принять решение, принять какую-то резолюцию, ещё что-то такое… И это все не позволяет действительно отложить в сторону эго. Чтобы это было, нужно создать спокойную обстановку, не должно быть никакого давления по времени, и люди просто, уважая друг друга, должны общаясь, пытаться установить истину.

И третья причина может быть даже самая главная, это то, что люди не общаются друг с другом. У них нет общения. Естественным образом, когда я не общаюсь с другим человеком, не знаю его, я начинаю приписывать ему какие-то качества, ещё что-то такое. И возникает такая демонизированная картина другого человека… 

Так или иначе, это реальность, ничего страшного в этом нет, она будет происходить, но при этом мы должны понимать, что если мы хотим установить истину, то надо следовать определенному протоколу установление истину: слушать друг друга, и пытаться сопоставить свою точку зрения с истиной, а не проталкивать ее любой ценой.

В конце концов смирение нужно, все, я уже сказал об этом, иногда его не хватает, к сожалению, на всех уровнях.

Это совершенно человеческая вещь. Мы на себе можем увидеть. Мы знаем насколько ценно качество смирение, но всякий раз, когда мы с чем-то сталкивается в реальности, мы видим как наша гордыня реагирует на это, эго реагирует. Реакция нашего эга опережает наш разум.

Вриндаван 30.11.2019 Принцип передачи духовного знания. «Шримад-Бхагаватам»(4.20.17)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Страшная ситуация, в которой мы с вами живем: люди утратили все человеческое*
Я совсем немного расскажу об этом месте в исторической перспективе. Мы приехали сюда не за историей, но историю тоже иногда бывает важно знать. И главный урок любой человеческой истории, - это то, что тут делать нечего, то что этот мир всего лишь навсего игрища странных людей, которые завидуют друг другу, сражаются в течение какого-то времени за власть, влияние, враждуют друг с другом и потом умирают, чтобы родиться снова и снова сражаться за власть, влияние, расширять свои царства, терпеть поражения и снова помирать. 

Великие цари прошлого как те, кого я упоминал вчера, такие как Харишчандра, или Махараджа Амбариша, или Махараджа Мандата из двух династий - солнечной и лунной, они оставили свои следы на страницах Пуран и с каждым из них связана одна-две небольших историй в 12 песне Шримад Бхагаватам там даже о них - великих царях и великих преданных что говорится? Что от них осталось? 

Несколько строчек в Пуранах, хотя когда-то они гремели и до сих пор конечно же мы пересказываем историю Махараджи Амбариши преклоняясь перед ним. Вчера мы рассказывали историю Мула Рамачандры, которому поклонялся Махараджа Амбариша, но даже про них Шукадев Госвами, пытаясь пробудить в нас вместе с Махараджей Парикшитом дух отречения, говорит: - И что от них осталось? Ничего! 

Притху Махарадж владел всей землей, он был настолько могущественным что земля убегала от него и даже от него осталось всего-навсего лишь несколько упоминаний. Ну да, - остались его наставления и то он был Ади-раджей - изначальным царём. И особенно печальное впечатление конечно же производят цари кали-юги. В ведической истории и в греческой истории, следующей в общем-то ведической истории, говорится о четырех веках, которые переживает в своей жизни Земля: Сатья-юга, Трета-юга, Двапара- юга и Кали-юга. 

И греческий поэт и астроном Аратус оставил очень интересное описание. Он говорит, что созвездие, которое на небе известно как Дева на самом деле там живет богиня справедливости. Эта богиня справедливости в Сатья-югу, в Золотой век жила здесь, среди людей. И она свободно общалась с людьми. Иногда она вершила свой суд, но в общем-то особенно необходимости в её суде не было, потому что люди были справедливы и праведны по самой своей природе и естественным образом уважали и любили друг друга и для них главным было духовное самосознание.

Они жили в идеальном мире друг с другом и с природой и более того, говорится, что в то время не было необходимости даже сажать зерно, не нужно было тяжело трудиться, потому что земля сама всё приносила. Остатки, отголоски этого есть также на страницах Шримад Бхагаватам, где говорится, что до Махараджа Притху люди не занимались земледелием. Земледелием люди стали заниматься со времён Махараджа Притху, который правил как раз на границе между двумя этими веками.

В Сатья-югу климат был везде идеальный, не было Москвы, зимы, жаркого лета. Везде на всей Земле был примерно одинаковый теплый климат, чтобы люди могли заниматься самым главным своим делом, потому что жизнь слишком коротка! Жизнь слишком коротка, чтобы тратить ее на глупости, на вражду, ещё на что-то. И несколько лет, которые даны нам в этой жизни нужно потратить на то, чтобы понять себя, для того чтобы понять свою природу для того, чтобы понять Бога, установить отношения с Ним. Но человек так устроен, что он занимается всем чем угодно, кроме главного. 

И дальше в этой поэме, посвященной богине справедливости, которая сейчас светит с небес и с грустью держит весы в своих руках и смотрит на Землю... Дальше говорится что случилось, когда наступила Трета-юга - люди стали честолюбивыми. Эго, аханкара, честолюбие стало главной характеристикой людей и тогда началось разделение людей. До этого, как говорится Шримад Бхагаватам, все люди принадлежали к одной варне - они все были парамахамсами и всех интересовала только духовная жизнь. И земля перестала приносить свои плоды. И что случилось дальше? Человеку нужно было пахать и он запряг быка в плуг и стал пахать, чтобы возделывать землю он стал тяжело трудиться.

Размышляя над этим очень интересным описанием я понял, что, в сущности, это описание в точности совпадает с библейской историей когда говорится, что в начале Адам и Ева, первые люди, созданные Богом жили в раю - это Сатья-юга, с точки зрения библейских авторов и есть тот самый рай, потому что в то время земля была раем, - не нужно было трудиться, всё было хорошо и люди жили вместе с Богом, Бог был рядом с ними. Единственное что Он говорил: - Не пытайтесь властвовать здесь над этой землей. Просто живите в мире и пытайтесь овладеть собой внутри. И это было то самое состояние невинности Сатья-юги, которая осталась только в легендах, в них трудно даже поверить.

И так как у людей появилось ложное эго, им нужно было как-то его упражнять и эго всегда требует крови. Я уже говорил в самом начале, что эго всегда требует жертв. Они стали бахвалиться друг перед другом и первое что они начали в Трета-югу - это охотиться на диких зверей. Они отправлялись на охоту и впервые они именно тогда отведали мясо животных. Хотя в начале для них охота была всего лишь навсего игрой, забавой, способом доказать свою силу. Они хвастались друг перед другом этим. 

Но мало-помалу вкус плоти и крови, который изначально заложен в человеческой природе стал подпитывать эту животную природу в людях. Иногда в Трета-югу они ели мясо и изредка богиня справедливости, которая еще жила среди людей, приходила и говорила: - Не делайте этого, не делайте этого, не делайте этого!  

Она объясняла им закон кармы: если вы убиваете, причиняете вред другим людям в конце концов это вернется к вам. Иногда она собирала большие толпы людей и пыталась привести людей в чувство и люди слушали ее открыв рты и на какое-то время им этого хватало, но потом обычное человеческое забвение покрывало их сознание и снова они продолжали заниматься этим.

Но самого страшного ещё не произошло. Самое страшное произошло когда один из царей вернувшись после неудачной охоты домой и почувствовав, что у него пробудился голод и желание плоти увидел мирно пасущегося быка. Прям рядом в окрестностях его в царства. И он продумал: "Затем охотиться далеко? Вот кто-то, кто не убежит никуда!" 

Быки не убегают. Я недавно беседовал с одним аюрведическим врачом и он объяснял мне три формы ума, которые есть людей сравнивая их с животными. Он говорил, что в тамасический ум, на который влияет вата, он как собака или обезьяна - не может сидеть на месте, он все время куда-то бегает, не понятно что делает.  Если нечего делать, то начинать чесаться.

Долго на одном месте усидеть не может, бегает. Это тамас или вата. Раджас он как тигр или лев. По крайней мере там есть какое-то геройство, сила. А саттва он как бык. Это капха-конституция. Он мне сказал: - У тебя очень сложный случай, потому что тело конституции вата, а ум конституции капха. Ум спокойный, а тело другое. Поэтому трудно лечить таких людей.  Бык или корова никуда не убегают, они довольны, они не завидуют друг другу, они мирно щиплют себе траву и когда рука человеческая поднялась на быка и на корову, которые должны научить нас на самом деле самым важным истинам... Почему бык и корова считаются священными? Почему бык считался опорой дхармы?

Именно потому что они учат нас тому как нужно жить: не завидуя друг другу, не враждуя друг с другом; понимая, что всего хватит, заботясь о других.  Говорится что эти два качества коровы самые важные: она заботится о других, дает молоко самую лучшую пищу, не ожидая ничего, просто дает молоко. Даёт, дает, дает и не завидует никому не пытается соперничать ни с кем. Когда рука человеческая поднялась на корову, то тогда богиня справедливости перестала приходить с людям, потому что она поняла - здесь о справедливости не может быть и речи. Это изгнание из рая Адама и Евы, это то самое событие. 

Говорится что вожделение вместе с эго возникло у этих первых людей, живших в невинности и собственно Трета-юга это тот самый период, когда люди утратили невинность, символически изображенный и виде этого изначального грехопадения Адама и Евы, когда они утратили свою невинность почувствовали вожделение, захотели властвовать.  Это желание властвовать символически описано деревом познания добра и зла, когда змей-искуситель нашептывал Адаму и Еве: отведайте плодов с этого дерева и будете как боги здесь, на Земле. Вы сможете властвовать здесь, зачем вам жить вместе с Богом? Сами станете как Бог! И мы знаем когда Бог изгонял Адама и Еву было два проклятия: то, что женщина будет в муках рожать детей, а мужчина будет в поте лица своего трудиться. 

Отныне не просто так всё будет приходить и тогда началось сельское хозяйство. Вот, собственно, когда человек покусился на быка, убил и впервые отведал мяса коровы богиня справедливости удалилась в горы и уже больше никогда не приходила сюда, а брат поднял руку на брата и люди начали убивать друг друга.  Все это случилось в конце Трета-юги и Двапара-юга это история бесконечных войн, когда люди убивают людей и мы знаем что Каин убил Авеля Это следующий период, третий период, этап. До этого людям не приходило в голову что можно пролить кровь невинного человека.

Махабхарата с её страшной войной это, в сущности, описание Двапара-юги, когда люди стали враждовать друг с другом и проливать кровь друг друга, но даже тогда люди по крайней мере не убивали женщин и детей. В Кали-югу убивают всех. И чем жесточе, тем лучше. Беременная женщина, не беременная женщина, ребенок, не ребенок - это удел Кали-юги. Это страшная ситуация, в которой мы с вами живем. Люди утратили все человеческое. 

И говорится, что когда Двапара-юга наступила, люди стали убивать друг друга, Канья - богиня справедливости улетела на небо и больше не хочет иметь ничего общего с людьми. И в Шримад Бхагаватам, в 12 песне описывается эта страшная ситуация людей в Кали-югу и там говорится снова, снова и снова одна вещь: справедливости здесь не будет - справедливость будет продаваться и покупаться.

По крайней мере до этого у людей было понимание это хорошо, это плохо, это можно делать, это нельзя делать.  Здесь люди никогда не смогут добиться справедливости - всё будет продаваться и покупаться: всё на продажу! И в Шримад Бхгаватам подробнейшим образом описываются какие-то останки царских родов, царских династий, говорится сколько лет будет править одна династия, сколько лет будет другая править и наслаждаться этим миром. Всё это описание подробнейшей хронологии неожиданно для Шримад Бхагаватам. Говорится что династией Маурьев будет править 137 лет, следующая династия придет ей на смену и будет править 220 лет. До этого были Нанды.

Там говорится, что всё это шудры, хуже чем шудры. Все эти люди они шудры и все это описание дается Шримад Бхагаватам только для того чтобы Бхуми-гита было произнесена, чтобы Земля посмеялась над ними над всеми и произнесла свою песнь и заключительные стихи Бхуми-гиты я хотел прочитать для вас. Они звучат таким образом: 

«Такие цари, как Притху, Пурурава, Гадхи, Нахуша, Бхарата, Картавирья Арджуна, Мандхата, Сагара, Рама* (*Не Рамачандра - это объясняется в комментарии), Кхатванга, Дхундхуха, Рагху, Тринабинду, Яяти, Шарьяти, Шантану, Гая, Бхагиратха, Кувалаяшва, Какутстха, Найшадха, Нрига, Хираньякашипу, Вритра, Равана, который заставил весь мир рыдать, Намучи, Шамбара, Бхаума, Хираньякша и Тарака, а также множество других демонов и царей, которые обладали великим могуществом, знаниями и героизмом.  Они победили всех и сами были непобедимы. 

Тем не менее, о всемогущий Господь, хотя на протяжении своей жизни они изо всех сил пытались завоевать меня, время одолело их, и от них осталось всего навсего лишь несколько строк в исторических хрониках. Никому из них не удалось править вечно». 

И Шукадева Госвами произносит эти стихи, чтобы пробудить отречение... 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. История Виджайнагара. 2015.11.25. 1 - (Хампи) Далее в аудио с 24:12

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Для кого Священные Писания неисчерпаемы, а для кого мёртвые слова на мёртвой бумаге*
Как можно насытиться этим? Человека, который уже достиг этого уровня не может этим насытиться в принципе. Духовного пресыщения в отличие от материального не бывает. Именно поэтому мы хотим в духовный мир. Это одна простая причина, которая должна воодушевлять нас для того, чтобы мы отправились в духовный мир и этот опыт непресыщаемости духовного вкуса доступен уже здесь и сейчас.

***

Мы никогда не насытимся этим вкусом и Шрила Прабхупада объясняет здесь, что человек , который раскрыл этот вкус может читать снова и снова Шримад Бхагаватам, Бхагавад-гиту и он никогда не насыщается, потому что каждый раз всё это поворачивается какой-то новой гранью и новым вкусом. И это реальный факт даже для начинающих дегустаторов духовных вкусов. Если человек немножко даёт себе труд подумать над тем, что написано в Шримад Бхагаватам или в Бхагавад-гите, он чувствует какой-то новый вкус. 

Шрила Бхактивинод Тхакур очень интересно говорит об этих новых поворотах вкуса для человека, который думает. Он объясняет каким образом этот вкус возникает и Шрила Прабхупада говорит о том же самом в комментарии. Он говорит, что каждый раз мы читаем стих и открывается новая грань. Но почему кому-то открывается, а кому-то не открывается? Да по одной простой причине - потому что одни люди думают над тем, что говорит Кришна, а другие - не думают. И когда они не думают, то ясное дело, что никакой новой грани не откроется. И Бхактивинод Тхакур говорит интересную вещь. Иногда мы читаем разные интерпретации Бхагавад-гиты. И если честно я могу сказать за себя - иногда эти бесконечные интерпретации раздражать начинают.

Мы думаем: "Ну скажите что-нибудь одно и договоритесь между собой". Мы можем читать разных комментаторов причем комментаторов практически современников. Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур пришел, прокомментировал Бхагавад-гиту. Его в сущности ученик - шикша ученик Баладева Видьябхушана прокомментировал совершенно по другому. Берёт те же стихи Бхагавад-гиты, начинает объяснять их по другому и начинающего человека эта вещь раздражает.  

Начинающему человеку, нам с вами, нужна черно-белая определённость: скажите точно и я буду этому следовать - не морочьте мне голову всем этим. Но для человека, который понял смысл всего, для него это настоящая жизнь. Шрила Прабхупада говорит: - Вот она жизнь!
Жизнь в том, что я читаю и новый смысл всплывает и какое-то новое понимание приходит ко мне.

И Бхактивинод Тхакур говорит интересную вещь в связи с этим. Он говорит что слова великих душ обладают неисчерпаемостью и можно думать над ними снова, снова и снова и находить новые оттенки смысла и новую глубину в них. Тогда как, слушайте это очень внимательно, он говорит: - Когда они заключены в слова, которые заключены на бумаге, - это может их убить. Это очень любопытная мысль, потому что именно по этой причине Веды никогда не записывали.  

Веды не записывали, потому что когда мы слушаем Ведические произведения или Ведические Писания как его объясняет человек понявший, это может запустить в нас очень важные внутренние процессы размышления. Это запускает в на наверняка - мы начинаем думать, у нас тоже появляется вкус, тогда как если мы читаем некие мёртвые слова на мёртвой бумаге нашим мёртвым умом, то текст может очень легко омертвиться. Нет ничего кроме того, что написано и всё, и да - я всё понял, пошли дальше. Раса не раскрывается, опыта расы нет. 

Поэтому Бхактивинод Тхакур говорит: - Буква Писания убивает Писание.

Мы знаем, это совершенно стандартная вещь, которая происходит или случается со всеми религиозными Писаниями - люди становятся консерваторами. Все религиозные группы, все религиозные течения плодят консерваторов. Почему? Потому что Священные Писания там воспринимаются как некая догма записанная раз и навсегда на бумаге, выбитая на камне, на скрижалях и всё - нужно следовать этой букве, чтобы в рай попасть. 

Это - глупость! Священные Писания нужны чтобы я усвоил, принял внутрь Священные Писания, чтобы я смотрел на мир с точки зрения Священного Писания, чтоб я преобразил своё сердце при помощи Священного Писания, но к сожалению часто книга не помогает этому, а мешает. Книга к сожалению производит другой эффект - она плодит консерваторов. Всё, вот так! Шаг вправо, шаг влево будет рассматриваться как побег. Так и никак иначе, никак ещё. Но Шрила Прабхупада объясняет здесь этот момент - в чём их неисчерпаемость и в чём их вкус. Вкус в том, что человек думает над этим и вдруг ему начинает раскрываться какая-то бездна, какие-то связи и это называется нава-нава-раса-дхамани удьятам рантум асит как говорит Ямуначарья в своём знаменитом стихе...

Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.20.6-8, 5 августа 2012

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

И чем дальше, тем больше. Чем бессмысленней жизнь становится, тем в большей степени люди ищут смысла. И я хотел подтвердить. У меня есть там, я налетел много миль, и поэтому я могу в бизнес-классе в некоторых аэропортах там отдыхать. Вот, и я перед тем, как прилететь сюда, был в Шереметьево, и когда я уже выходил, двое таких новых русских явных совершенно за столиком с пивом сидели, я проходил мимо них. И один из них остановил меня, толстый такой, говорит: 

“Слушайте, от Вас очень хорошая энергия идет. Можете мне объяснить в чем смысл жизни?”  

Я был поставлен несколько в тупик, и думаю, мне уже объявили посадку на мой самолет, мне нужно ему смысл жизни объяснить, в чем смысл жизни и цель жизни, и для чего все это. Ну я ему что-то сказал там про любовь. 

Он сказал: “Да-да, хорошие слова”, и говорит: “Но мы люди простые сибиряки, мы из Новосибирска”. 

Вот они где-то у вас тут живут, так что у вас все новые русские ищут смысл жизни, вам нужно только самим его понять, чтобы потом другим его объяснить. Вот, и суть в том, что люди ищут этого, и у нас есть поразительная возможность это найти. Но мы должны понять, что в этом процессе не я ищущий, Кришна должен меня найти.

Открытие «Киртана-Мелы», Алтай, 12.7.2015

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Теперь, в наше время кшатрии это кто? Рэкетиры в основном. И они тоже живут хорошо. Они собирают свой налог. Они говорят: «Мы крыша ваша, но за крышу нужно платить, чтобы она не протекала» (смех). И соответственно, люди отстегивают им налог. Или это большие бизнесмены. На самом деле большие бизнесмены строго говоря, никакие не вайшьи, они кшатрии, потому что они империю свою делают. Одна империя воюет с другой за рынки сбыта.  

На самом деле не за рынки сбыта, а за власть. Потому что денег человеку много не нужно. Зачем человеку, какое бы богатое воображение, богатое извращенное воображение у человека ни было, он не сможет даже миллион долларов потратить. Ну, может миллион и сможет потратить. Какой-то извращенец на свою женитьбу, на свою свадьбу с женщиной легкого поведения потратил 30 миллионов долларов. Тридцать - нет, 30 миллионов долларов за три дня. В основном воображение его жены действовало. 

Мужчина не способен придумать, как же их можно потратить. Тем не менее они накапливают, накапливают, накапливают. Для чего? Для того, чтобы ощущать власть. Желание власти безгранично. Желание каких-то материальных удовольствий имеет начало, конец, потому что естественным образом человек не сможет до такой степени выжать свое тело, чтоб потратить все эти миллионы, или просто швырнет их на ветер. Но эти миллионы или миллиарды дают им власть. 

А у кшатриев есть желание власти, ощущение власти: «Я могу делать все, что угодно. Все остальные подчиняются, все остальные вассальные цари они приходят ко мне с поклоном и платят мне дань. Я наступаю ногой на их головы. Я – олигарх». Те же самые тенденции есть. Калау шудра самбхавах. Люди не понимают, каким образом делать, но те же самые тенденции есть в современном обществе.  

Но, в каком-то смысле,   было бы глупо думать, что мы сможем, мы или кто угодно  другой, сможет восстановить систему варн в изначальном виде. В век Кали это не возможно – калау шудра самбхавах. Она всегда будет странные формы принимать в наше время просто потому, что нет даже чистых варн, нет чистых кшатриев, кшатрийского духа. 

Нынешние кшатрии все трусы. Ну, может не все, но по большей части. Они пытаются исполнять, так сказать, дхарму кшатрия, крышу кому-то давать, но при этом сами трусы. У них нет этого духа, или  благородства, настоящего воина, настоящего кшатрия. У нынешних брахманов тоже нет этого духа или этого благородства настоящего брахмана. 

Потому что настоящий брахман это человек, который 24 часа в сутки изучает что-то, изучает Священные Писания. Таких людей не осталось. Даже шудр хороших уже нет. Потому что настоящий шудра это человек, который, во-первых, не пьет. Это первое качество шудры, которое описано. Где такие шудры остались, которые не пьют, которые не воруют? Это два достоинства шудры – не ворует и не пьёт. Поэтому варны это десятое дело. Все равно человек будет как-то зарабатывать себе деньги, все равно человек будет как-то жить и что-то у него все равно будет.

«Шримад-Бхагаватам» 7.12.16 10.12.2005

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

ПОИСК ЗОЛОТОЙ СЕРЕДИНЫ ПРОПОВЕДИ
Следующий вопрос из Израиля, где в течении долгого времени гостил Хридаянанда Госвами Махарадж. И вопрос о том, что Вы думаете о направлении Кришна-Вест Хридаянанда Госвами Махараджа? Очень интересно было бы услышать Ваш анализ и мысли по поводу проповеди на западе.

Ну, прежде всего, мне бы хотелось сказать, что я очень люблю Хридаянанду Махараджа, очень ценю его и имею честь считать его своим другом, старшим другом. Мне очень нравится общаться с ним. Это не значит, что я согласен со всем, что он говорит или делает. Какие-то вещи, которые Махарадж делает в свойственной ему иногда эпатирующей манере, мне кажется не совсем уже что ли каким-то идеалом или стандартом, но при этом я понимаю, что все то, что он делает, он делает, потому что он хочет служит Шриле Прабхупаде.

Шрила Прабхупада говорил про него, что он наделён трансцендентными мозгами, что его ум очень глубокий, обширный, проницательный. Едва ли может сравниться с умом каких-то рядовых людей. Сказав это, я могу несколько слов сказать относительно Кришна-Вест.

Я понимаю идею Махараджа. Мы немножко обсуждали эту идею изначальную. В принципе, с самой идеей я согласен. Мы должны искать такие формы проповеди, которые будут приемлемы для людей, но одновременно с этим, тут очень важны рамки. 

В ИСККОН есть два, что ли направления – традиционалистское направление и радикалистское. Махарадж представляет собой вот это вот радикальное крыло. Истина, она, как всегда, лежит где-то посередине. С одной стороны, мы не должны воздвигать какие-то ненужные барьеры, или слишком подчёркивать ну, что ли, этнический что ли характер. 

И Махарадж борется с этим, прежде всего, с какой-то этничностью. Он очень ценит универсальные положения сознания Кришны, и он убеждён, что гораздо большее число людей сможет оценить эту универсальную компоненту сознания Кришны, если убрать эту, скажем так, отпугивающую людей конкретную форму. 

С другой стороны, представители другого крыла говорят о том, что это не просто форма, что это некая форма, которая неотъемлемо связана с содержанием. И, что если мы выбросим эту форму, содержание тоже размоется. И те и другие правы. Я, в общем-то, в каком-то смысле, мне даже сложно сказать, к чему я больше склоняюсь, но мне очень нравится традиционалисты в том смысле, что мне нравится сама форма сознания Кришны и форма она неотделима от содержания. Так же как невозможно отделить форму Кришны от самого Кришны. Это было бы майявадой. 

Кришна – Он именно такой. Он не какой-то другой. Он носит дхоти. Хотим мы этого или не хотим. Нравится нам это или не нравится. И гирлянды из лесных цветов. И эту форму нельзя полностью изгнать, не изгнав сути. Поэтому нам нужно просто понять, каким образом объяснить людям. 

Во-первых, дать людям понимание науки сознания Кришны, то есть неких универсальных принципов, чтобы у них не было изначального отторжения, чтобы какие-то барьеры, которые мы выставляем подчас искусственно между людьми и философией сознания Кришны, были сняты. 

Как это делает, например, тот же самый, Олег Геннадьевич Торсунов в своих лекциях. А, с другой стороны, не выбрасывать саму форму, а форму сохранить, потому, что форма для нас важна. И на мой взгляд, вполне решаемая задача. Нужно просто разделить какие-то этапы проповеди. 

И вначале мы можем объяснять сознание Кришны с очень нейтральных позиций, но при этом мы должны также подводить людей к необходимости принятия определённой конкретной формы на определённом этапе, пусть не сразу. 

Собственно и всё, что я могу сказать. То есть, я считаю, что Махарадж в каких то своих, своём желании служить Шриле Прабхупаде иногда переходит определённые границы. И не всё из того, что он говорит, я могу принять. Хотя я хорошо понимаю, очень ценю то, что он пытается сделать. Просто тут нужно попытаться найти золотую середину

Ответы на вопросы учеников из Израиля и Индии

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

ЧТО ЗНАЧИТ ДУМАТЬ О КРИШНЕ, КОГДА ПАДАЕТ РАКЕТА?
Вопрос: - Положение в Израиле постоянно нестабильное. Периодически обстановка накаляется - войны с нашими арабскими соседями: ракеты и сирены. Стоит ли стремиться переехать жить в более спокойные места, благоприятные для духовной жизни, в святую дхаму, например в Маяпур, воспитывать там маленьких детей? Или что бы Вы посоветовали по этому поводу? Многие старшие преданные именно так и поступают.

И когда падает ракета что значит думать о Кришне?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:  Я бы не советовал переезжать просто потому чтобы найти более спокойную ситуацию, если у нас есть поле для проповеди, но ради детей - безусловно. Если мы не можем как следует воспитатель и нет возможности воспитать детей в школе в какой-то обстановке, то нужно ради детей поехать туда. где они смогут получить хорошее воспитание, подумав как обеспечивать себя там с святой дхаме. Но просто от сирен нет смысла уезжать - важнее проповедь.

Что значит думать о Кришне, когда падает ракета? А то и значит что думать о Кришне - то есть полностью предаваться на Его волю и говорить, что Всё в Твоих руках 

Ответы на вопросы учеников из Израиля и Индии 7 июля 2015

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Он родился… Разные люди говорят разные вещи. Кто-то говорит, что недалеко от Дели, кто-то говорит, что в Агре, недалеко от Агры, но все согласны с тем, что отца его звали Рамдас Сарасват и он происходил из очень знатной семьи сарасвата-брахманов, и родился он на шесть лет раньше Чайтаньи Махапрабху, он был старшим по возрасту современником Чайтаньи Махапрабху, он прожил очень долгую жизнь, он жил в этом мире сто шесть лет. 

Он пережил Чайтанью Махапрабху, он пережил Валлабхачарью, который был его духовным учителем и прожил в этом мире всего пятьдесят два года, и ушел, глядя на лицо преемника Валлабхачарьи, его сына Виталнатхаили Шри Госаинджи, как его называют в Валлабха-сампрадае. И он родился слепым. Он был четвертым ребенком в семье, и когда он появился на свет, отец посмотрел на него – у него не было даже век, у него не было ресниц, у него были просто бельма. 

Отец его был очень нищим, бедным брахманом, и он стал рвать на себе волосы: «Мало того, что у меня нету денег, еще и четвертый рот родился. Слепой! Что делать с этим слепым никчемным ребенком?» И начиная с раннего детства, родители постоянно укоряли его, упрекали и говорили: «С тех пор, как ты появился, наши несчастья еще больше усилились. Ты принес нам несчастья». Теперь представьте себе этого маленького ребенка, которому с детства говорят: «От тебя одни беды». 

Но так или иначе у Сурдаса была любовь к Кришне в сердце, и он постоянно плакал и пел о Кришне: «Кришна, зачем я ушел от Тебя, зачем я покинул Тебя».  И однажды ему представилась счастливая возможность уйти из его гостеприимного отеческого дома. Ему было в это время шесть лет. Через их деревню проходил некий богатый кшатрий, он увидел сарасвата-брахмана, отца Сурдаса, проникся к нему доверием и сказал: «Соверши мне хорошую ягью, потому что мне нужно поправить мои дела» и дал ему два золотых. 

Отец Сурдаса никогда не видел таких денег. Дрожащими руками он схватил эти деньги, он принес их домой, ликуя, и он стал рассказывать: «Смотрите, у нас есть два золотых! На эти деньги мы сможем жить полгода, мы будем есть досыта, – он метнул злой взгляд в сторону Сурдаса, – несмотря на этого»! 

И он положил их в мешочек, завязал их в узелок и положил в нишу, как вот эта вот ниша здесь. В домах бриджабаси нет мебели, там есть ниши, чтоб туда класть. Он тщательно положил это в нишу рядом со своей кроватью. Когда он проснулся, к его ужасу… Первым делом, когда он проснулся, он бросился посмотреть, где золотые – золотых не было. Мешочка не было. Он стал опять рвать на себе волосы, кричать на Сурдаса: «Все из-за тебя! С тех пор, как ты родился, несчастья преследуют меня! Я получил два золотых, на которые мы могли безбедно жить несколько месяцев, и они исчезли»! 

Сурдас… Нельзя сказать, что он посмотрел на него, потому что он был слепым, но он повернулся на звук и сказал: «А если я скажу тебе, где эти золотые, ты отпустишь меня»? Тот говорит: «Конечно, отпущу, я бы и так отпустил» (смех). Сурдас сказал: «Мышка прибежала и там вон эти золотые», он показал угол комнаты. Хотя был слепым, многие слепые – ясновидящие. Он показал угол комнаты и сказал: «Там есть норка, если раскопаешь эту норку, то под полом найдешь золотые, которые унесла мышка». Отец бросился туда, он нашел эту норку, он раскопал, нашел золотые, посмотрел на Сурдаса и сказал: «Может останешься»? 

Сурдас стал говорить: «Не-не, я пойду»! 

«Куда ж ты пойдешь, у нас скоро досыта будешь есть тут! Все будет хорошо у тебя. Куда тебе идти»? 

Сурдас сказал: «Нет-нет-нет-нет. Ты обещал – я ухожу прямо сейчас».   

Маленький мальчик шестилетний взял, я не знаю, чашку для того, чтоб просить подаяние, и как был, так и ушел. Слепой. Полностью полагаясь на волю Кришны. «Кришна поддерживает всех, Кришна заботится обо всех, почему Он не позаботится обо мне»? Он долго-долго шел, в конце концов, дошел до какой-то деревни и сел рядом с прудом. 

Ему понравился этот пруд, атмосфера в этой деревне, он стал повторять на четках Святое Имя и стал думать о Кришне, петь о Кришне. И в этот момент по воле Кришны к тому же пруду пришел брахман, богатый брахман, землевладелец, владевший этой деревней, и увидел этого слепого мальчика, сел рядом с ним, стал слушать его песни и как-то он проникся к этому мальчику и стал говорить: «Слушай, мне плохо. Можешь мне помочь»? 

«Не знаю, если я смогу тебе помочь, я помогу, конечно». 

«Ты знаешь, у меня вчера ночью украли двадцать коров, кто-то увел у меня двадцать коров, у меня не осталось даже молока, чтобы детей накормить». 

Сурдас говорит: «Да, знаешь, вот в соседней деревне тут рядом живет некий кшатрий, ты зайди к нему домой, у него там есть внутренний двор, во внутреннем дворе привязаны две его лошади и там же твои двадцать коров». 

Брахман говорит: «Если я найду свои двадцать коров, две я отдам тебе»! Тот говорит: «Мне не нужны коровы твои». 

Он побежал в соседнюю деревню, зашел в этот дом, нашел этого кшатрия, увидел своих коров, забрал своих коров и привел двух к Сурдасу на берег озера. «Вот тебе коровы». 

«Мне твои коровы не нужны». 

«А как ты жить-то будешь? Ты ж из дома ушел, у тебя ничего нет». 

Сурдас опять же посмотрел на него, если можно так сказать про слепого человека, и сказал: «Я ушел из дома Нараяны. Это самая большая ошибка, которую я сделал. Но так или иначе Нараяна обо всех заботится, Он и обо мне позаботится». 

Брахман очень обрадовался и сказал: «Нараяна о тебе позаботится через меня. Он сделал для него сначала небольшую хижину и стал повсюду ходить и говорить: «У нас появился великий святой мальчик! Приходите к этому мальчику, этот мальчик вам все ваши проблемы решит». 

И люди потянулись, очередь стала выстраиваться, с соседних деревень люди стали приходить. Кто-то потерял коров, у кого-то болезнь какая-то, и Сурдас всем давал какой-то совет или утешал добрым словом. Ему построили большой дом, он стал жить в этом большом доме, местный брахман приносил ему обед сам лично, кормил его, послал ему слугу. Люди стали приходить и становились его учениками. Прошло двенадцать лет. 

Мальчик вырос, стал юношей, ему стало восемнадцать лет. Он жил в этом доме, вокруг него ученики, последователи, роскошный дом, все… Однажды ночью он проснулся от того, что сердце его забилось, у него звучала одна мысль: «Я ушел из дома, чтобы найти Бога, в результате этого я живу в этом большом доме, у меня даже времени нет, чтобы о Боге думать, потому что все приходят ко мне со своими проблемами». Харе Кришна. Нету времени, чтоб о Боге думать, приходится о чужих проблемах думать. И в этот момент в сердце его созрела решимость: «Ни одного дня я больше здесь не проживу». 

Рано утром он поднялся и сказал: «Я ухожу, позовите моих родителей, они тут в деревне, пусть они живут в этом доме, пусть они будут счастливы, я пошел». Ученики его закричали: «Ты куда? Не имеешь права! Ответственность за нас принял! Отвечай на письма, по скайпу с нами общайся, ватсапп, даршаны! Куда»?! «Не-не-не, ребята, я пошел. 

Если хотите – идите за мной, не хотите – воля ваша». Несколько учеников пошло за ним, большая часть осталась там.   Он отправился в Матхуру, пришел на берег Ямуны в Матхуре, стал думать: «Поселюсь я здесь, Матхура – это место, где Кришна живет, может быть здесь я найду Кришну». Но потом он стал думать: «Нет. Если я здесь поселюсь, тоже ничего хорошего не будет, потому что опять люди потянутся, а тут еще к тому же храмы местные. Местные брахманы приревнуют ко мне, что люди ко мне идут. Уйду-ка я дальше». 

И он поселился в уединенном месте между Матхурой и Агрой, до сих пор это место есть здесь, Го-гхат. На языке Враджа из всех поэтов, которые писали, Сурдас самый знаменитый, до сих пор его гимны, которые составляют «Сурсагар», «Океан гимнов Сура», они поются. Всего Сурдас написал сто двадцать пять тысяч песен. На самом деле сто. Двадцать пять за него дописал Кришна. Это особая лила, которая произошла уже ближе к его уходу. Из них осталось восемь примерно тысяч, сохранилось.  

Он ушел, поселился у этого Го-гхата, и еще примерно два года жил там. Когда ему исполнилось двадцать лет, Валлабхачарья, великий святой пришел к этому Го-гхату. И ученики прибежали к Сурдасу и сказали: «Великий святой здесь, великий святой здесь, тебе нужно его увидеть». Сурдас сказал: «Когда он будет принимать, когда у него будут даршаны, обязательно скажите мне, я приду к нему». 

И Валлабхачарья, слушайте, это очень важно для нас, Бхактивинод Тхакур пишет, что Чайтанья Махапрабху взял по два принципа из каждой сампрадаи для того, чтобы сформировать нашу школу бхакти, гаудия-сампрадаю. И от Валлабхачарьи, из Вишнусвами-сампрадаи, потому что Валлабхачарья восстановил сампрадаю Вишнусвами или Рудра-сампрадаю, которая к тому времени практически исчезла с лица земли. Какие два принципа Чайтанья Махапрабху взял от Валлабхачарьи? Кто-то знает? Харе Кришна.  Один принцип – какая главная мантра Валлабхачарья-сампрадаи? 

(Ответ: «Радхе-Шьям») 

Нет, это Нимбарка-сампрадаи. Кто сказал? Шри кришна шаранам мама. Шри кришна шаранам мама. Как они называют ее – это брахма-самбандха-мантра, он услышал ее в откровении своем и они получают посвящение в эту брахма-самбандха-мантру. Шри кришна шаранам мама значит «у меня единственное прибежище есть», какое мое прибежище? Кришна. Они постоянно повторяют эту мантру шри кришна шаранам мама. 

Поэтому первый принцип, который Чайтанья Махапрабху взял из Валлабха-сампрадаи какой? Да, исключительного прибежища у Кришны, то что, как я рассказывал во время Говардхана-пуджи, то что прибежище нужно принимать, защиту нужно принимать только у Кришны. Шри кришна шаранам мама, ни у кого другого, нигде в другом месте, шри кришна шаранам мама. Это первый принцип. 

А второй принцип какой? Шрила Рупа Госвами пишет, он упоминает Валлабхачарью в «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» и при этом он упоминает этот второй принцип, который Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху взял из Валлабха-сампрадаи. Кто-то читал «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» или «Нектар преданности». Пушти-марг. Школа Валлабхачарьи называется пушти-марг. Шрила Рупа Госвами пишет в «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» что? Что пушти-марг – это то же самое, что рагануга-садхана. Чайтанья Махапрабху взял этот второй принцип, пушти марг. Пушти – что это такое? Питание. 

Пушти-марг – это путь милости, питание, как мать питает своего ребенка по милости своей из груди своей. Пушти-марг – это путь милости, когда мы целиком зависим от милости других. Пушти-марг – это особая форма садханы или рагануга-садхана, это садхана, которая целиком основана на милости, целиком основана на общении с другим, на том, что другой хочет дать нам из своего сердца.   Люди думают, что сейчас я буду заниматься рагануга-садханой. 

Рагануга-садханой нельзя заниматься самому, рагануга-садхана – это то, что должно прийти из сердца другого человека. Рага – это не моя рага, это чужая рага, я пытаюсь следовать этим путем раги. Поэтому в Валлабха-сампрадае это называется пушти-маргом, нам должны дать эту рагу, кто-то должен дать нам эту рагу, от кого-то мы должны получить эту привязанность. Духовный учитель, в чьем сердце есть эта рага, по своей милости может дать, а может не дать. Может не дать. Хозяин-барин, проблем нет. 

На этих двух принципах Валлабхачарья основал свою школу, свою сампрадаю, Чайтанья Махапрабху взял эти два принципа к нам.   И когда они встретились с Сурдасом в первый раз. Слава Сурдаса гремела, у него были тысячи последователей, люди говорили о нем, люди приходили, чтоб послушать его песни. Валлабхачарья, увидев юношу, пришедшего к нему на встречу, сказал Сурдасу: 

«Спой мне какую-нибудь свою песню».  

Сурдас взял свой музыкальный инструмент, свою тампуру и стал петь. Он запел: «Мир этот – страшное место. В этом мире мы постоянно раскачиваемся на волнах вожделения, гнева, жадности. Иногда эти волны захлестывают нас. И кто может пересечь этот океан? Кто не потерпит крушение здесь, в этом океане? Кто сможет удержаться? Только тот, кто держится за стопы своего духовного учителя. И Кришна на другом берегу этого океана. И мы плывем по этому бушующему океану и того и гляди наш корабль потонет здесь. О Кришна, о океан милости! Вытащи меня из этого океана и перетащи на другой берег. Я очень падший». 

И он стал петь другой бхаджан, признаваясь Кришне в том, что у меня нет никаких надежд, в том, что я падший, я недостойный, что вожделение, гнев, жадность, гордыня мучат меня изнутри»… Кто-то может сказать это про себя? Нет? Никто не может сказать это про себя? Ни у кого нет вожделения, гнева, зависти, понятно… Иллюзии… 

Валлабхачарье понравилось его смирение, но при этом он улыбнулся и сказал: «Слушай, зачем ты поешь обо всем этом? Пой о Кришне! Какой смысл петь о вожделении, гневе и зависти? Просто пой о Кришне»! Но на самом деле Валлабхачарье понравилось смирение Сурдаса. И Сурдас стал говорить: «Откуда я знаю Кришну? Что я знаю про Кришну? Я только знаю, что Он далеко, что Он на том берегу этого океана, страшного океана, который пытается поглотить меня». 

И тогда Валлабхачарья сказал: «Ничего, я расскажу тебе про Кришну». Тут же на берегу Го-гхата Валлабхачарья стал рассказывать ему Десятую Песнь «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и свои объяснения Десятой Песни. Юноша впитывал все это и после того, как Валлабхачарья закончил рассказ об играх Кришны, в течение нескольких дней это продолжалось, он сказал: «Теперь я дам тебе посвящение, омойся в Ямуне». Тот омылся в Ямуне, он надел на него бусы из туласи и шепнул ему в ухо мантру шри кришна шаранам мама. 

Сурдас спросил у него: «Какую дакшину я могу тебе дать, что я могу тебе принести»? И Валлабхачарья сказал: «Пой о Кришне». И Сурдас стал петь. И первый бхаджан, который он спел, получив посвящение, был о том, как родился Кришна в доме у Нанды Махараджа и как все радовались и как все жители Вриндавана сбежались и как забыли обо всем остальном и только смотрели на это чудо, которое родилось у Яшоды, и как все бросали друг в друга красками и как все бесились и обнимались друг с другом и радовались, потому что в доме у Нанды Махараджа родилась ананда, Сам Кришна. 

И Валлабхачарья сказал: «Вот теперь у тебя хорошие песни появились, мне нравятся твои песни». Потому что еще раз, это путь пушти… И да, эмоции смирения и самоуничижения, они важны, но на них одних далеко не уедешь, нам нужны другие эмоции, другое счастье.   И Валлаюхачарья дал приказ… Сурдас созвал всех своих учеников и сказал: «Вот, пожалуйста, реиницииацию принимайте, отныне вот ваш учитель». 

Так произошла встреча Сурдаса с Валлабхачарьей и Сурдас стал путешествовать вместе с ним. Во Врадже есть много мест, они называются Валлабха-байтак, один из них здесь, на сароваре, на Чандра-сароваре, другой у Говинда-кунды и так далее. И он стал путешествовать с ним и стал слушать, как Валлабхачарья рассказывает о Кришне и сразу же перелагал это в песни, в стихи. И в конце концов после того, как они прошли Враджа-мандала-парикраму, Валлабхачарья привел его сюда и сказал: «Отныне служи Шри Натхджи». 

В соответствии с представлениями Валлабха-сампрадаи, Шри Натхджи – это совместная форма Радхи и Кришны. Служи любви Радхи и Кришны в образе Шри Натхджи. И Сурдас стал петь в храме Шри Натхджи. Большая часть его жизни прошла здесь, около склонов холма Говардхана. Он жил в разных местах и это последнее место, где он жил во Врадже и здесь, отсюда он ушел. И обычно утром, когда открывали алтарь, когда Шри Натхджи представал перед преданными вайшнавами во всей Своей красе, наряженный в одежды, иногда сам Виталнатх одевал Его, иногда другие великие вайшнавы одевали Его, Кришнадас, который был настоятелем этого храма или Гиридхар, Сурдас сидел и пел новый бхаджан. 

Каждый день он готовил новый бхаджан, и каждый день в этом бхаджане он пел, как выглядит Кришна. Намеками, иногда он описывал, как выглядит сегодня Кришна, и преданные, у них возникло сомнение: «А видит он Кришну или не видит он Кришну? Он слепой! Действительно он видит Кришну или нет»? Потому что иногда он ясно говорил, как выглядит Кришна, иногда он просто описывал красоту Кришны, не упоминая каких-то деталей. 

И у пуджари главного было три сына, и эти три сына достигли подросткового возраста. Когда люди входят в эту пору, они ставят под сомнение все, и они решили поставить под сомнения способность прозрения у Сурдаса. И они обратились к своему отцу и сказали: «Что-то мы сомневаемся, похоже, что ему кто-то шепчет на ухо. Иногда шепчет, иногда не шепчет, как выглядит Кришна, потому что иногда он описывает Его, иногда не описывает Его». 

Отец очень испугался, сказал: «Лучше не шутите с ним, он великий вайшнав». 

Они сказали: «Мы не шутим, мы просто его испытаем». Стоял очень жаркий месяц, летний месяц, когда тут очень жарко, и поэтому они пришли на алтарь вместе с отцом и сказали: «Сегодня Кришна будет голым, сегодня мы нарядим Его только в жемчужные ожерелья». Они нарядили Шри Натхджи. Шри Натхджи был полностью голым, и только жемчужные украшения у Него были, ну потому что маленькие дети во Вриндаване, а Он – Гопал, они иногда ходят нагишом, особенно летом. И открыли алтарь. 

Они позаботились о том, чтоб Сурдасу никто не шепнул, как одет сегодня Шри Натхджи. И открыли алтарь. И все ахнули, потому что никто не видел Шри Натхджи голым до этого, и Сурдас запел свой бхаджан: «О Кришна, как Ты прекрасен! Ты показал мне Свою нагую красоту, я никогда не видел Тебя в этих жемчужных украшениях! Камадев увидел Тебя нагим и упал в обморок, и его жена Рати тоже упала в обморок и они лежат в обмороке и Сурдас приводит их в чувство. Такова Твоя красота». 

Когда все вайшнавы услышали это, ни у кого не осталось никаких сомнений в том, что Сурдас видит своим взглядом. Потому что он хочет видеть только Кришну, никого другого он видеть не хочет, несмотря на то, что он слеп.  И в свое время произошла другая лила, когда Сам Кришна предложил Сурдасу вернуть ему зрение. Сурдас упал в колодец. Он шел отсюда до Говардхана и по пути был колодец, и так как он был слепой, с ним никого не было, он свалился в этот колодец, и никого нет рядом. 

И кого звать, когда никого нет рядом? Кришну, кого еще звать! Кришна! Кришна! Кришна! Кришна в это время играл со Шримати Радхарани. Он бросил Ее! Помчался и вытащил Сурдаса. Он вернулся к Шримати Радхарани, Она спросила: «Ради кого Ты Меня бросил? На кого Ты Меня оставил»? «Сурдас звал, я не мог. Он звал Меня так искренне, что Я даже Тебя бросил. Его нужно было спасти». Шримати Радхарани сказала: «Я хочу посмотреть на него». 

Кришна говорит: «Не ходи к нему»! 

Шримати Радхарани: «Почему не ходить? Я пойду к нему»! 

Развернулась и пошла, стала говорить: «Бабаджи, бабаджи, ты что тут делаешь»? 

Сурдас сразу же все понял, по одному звуку колокольчиков он все понял. Он исхитрился и схватил Ее за стопы, забрал колокольчики и прижал к груди. «Бабаджи, отдай Мои колокольчики»! «Не отдам. Не отдам»! «Бабаджи, отдай Мои колокольчики»! «Не отдам»! Она стала звать: «Кришна! Кришна»! Кришна прибежал, говорит: «Я ж Тебе говорил: “не ходи туда”, Я ж предупреждал Тебя, Я же его знаю». Сурдас говорит: «Не отдам до тех пор, пока не покажешь Себя мне во всей Своей красе». 

И тогда Кришна вернул зрение Сурдасу на мгновение, и он увидел Шримати Радхарани, он увидел Ее ослепительную красоту и он упал в обморок. Потом пришел в себя, Кришна ему говорит: «Сурдас, хочешь, Я сделаю так, чтоб ты отныне видел этот мир»? Сурдас сказал: «Не, я не хочу видеть этот мир, потому что если я увижу красоту этого мира, я забуду о Тебе. Я очень счастлив, оставаясь слепым».  

И слава о Сурдасе разнеслась очень далеко. И однажды Танзен, придворный музыкант Акбара, спел его песню. И в этой песне Сурдас прославляет вайшнавов, в этой песне он говорит: 

«Кто такой вайшнав? 
Вайшнав – это тот, кого все ругают, а он счастлив. 
Вайшнав – это тот, кто может потерять все и при этом все равно оставаться счастливым. 
Вайшнав – это тот, кого все гонят, а он все равно остается счастливым, люди называют его атеистом, и он все равно остается счастливым. Вайшнав – это тот, кто всегда видит Кришну. 
Как может быть несчастен тот, кто видит Кришну? 
Тот, кто видит Кришну не может быть несчастен, поэтому что бы ни случилось с вайшнавом – он всегда счастливый». 

Танзен спел этот удивительный бхаджан Акбару, и Акбар сказал: «Я хочу увидеть того, кто написал этот бхаджан». «Это маловероятно, что ты его увидишь, но можешь попробовать. Это Сурдас, он живет на Говардхане, иногда он ходит в Матхуру, иногда он бродит по другим местам Враджа, но он служит Шри Натхджи и вряд ли он согласится прийти к тебе». 

Тогда Акбар послал своего слугу и сказал: «Разузнай все про Сурдаса, разузнай где он перемещается, и когда он придет в Матхуру, скажи мне, из Матхуры я его заберу к себе во дворец». Слуга выполнил приказание Акбара и когда Сурдас пришел в Матхуру, слуга остался там, он послал других к Акбару, Акбар прислал паланкин. И так или иначе Сурдаса засадили в этот паланкин и привезли во дворец к Акбару. 

Акбар поклонился Сурдасу, сказал: «Ты – великий святой, мне очень хочется послушать тебя самого. Мой музыкант спел твой бхаджан, и сердце мое растаяло, я стал плакать, когда услышал этот бхаджан. Спой, пожалуйста, сам что-то». И Сурдас запел. Он запел удивительный бхаджан. Этот бхаджан называется «Все люди играют в любовь». 

Он стал петь и говорить: «Пчела перелетает с одного цветка на другой, но когда она видит лотос, то она забывает себя, и лотос может даже закрыться, пчела готова погибнуть от любви в этом лотосе. Птица чатака, когда она видит черную тучу, она начинает жалобно петь, она летит к этой туче, из этой тучи в нее ударяет молния, но все равно она хочет любви. Мотылек видит яркий огонь, он забывает обо всем, он мчится на этот огонь. Рыба, когда ее выбрасывает из воды, она погибает без воды, потому что она любит воду, даже несмотря на то, что вода равнодушна к ней, у нее есть одна привязанность – привязанность к воде. 

Вдова, когда тело любимого мужа лежит на погребальном огне, вдова забывает о страхе и о любви к жизни, она входит в этот огонь счастливой, потому что она любит своего мужа. 

Олень, когда он слышит песню флейты, он бежит на эту песню флейты, несмотря на то, что силки расставлены там, и эти силки поймают его и его убьет жестокий охотник. 

Все живые существа в этом мире играют в любовь, но никто не счастлив, и все только погибают от любви. Потому что все любят не то, что нужно, потому что объект их любви не тот, какой должен быть». И он пел этот долгий бхаджан, и слезы текли у него из глаз, и все придворные плакали и Акбар, сидя на троне, плакал. 

Когда он кончил, все продолжали петь: «Все люди играют в любовь, все люди играют в любовь, все люди ищут любви, все люди ищут любви». Акбар оказался в духовном мире. Пока Сурдас пел, материальный мир растворился, и он оказался в духовном мире, он оказался с Кришной. Но Акбар все-таки решил испытать Сурдаса. Он подумал: «А кто его знает… Поет красиво, но кто его знает… Попрошу-ка я его спеть обо мне». И он стал говорить: «Ну, это все хорошо, Сурдас, но прославь меня. Я – великий император, я одержал столько побед, я люблю святых, я раздаю пожертвования щедро, прославь меня. Многие поэты прославляют меня». Сурдас посмотрел на него своим слепым взглядом и запел: 

«С тех пор, как я увидел сына Махараджи Нанды, в сердце не осталось места ни для кого другого. Я постоянно помню о Нем, о Его красоте, и сердце мое счастливо. Ни для кого другого в сердце Сурдаса места нет. Единственное, что хочет Сурдас, – закончил этот бхаджан Сурдас, – это увидеть бесконечную красоту Кришны». 

Акбар подумал: «Ничего, первое испытание он выдержал. Но он все-таки не успокоился. И он, обращаясь к Сурдасу, говорит: «Ты закончил свой бхаджан словами “единственное что хочет Сурдас – это видеть красоту Кришны”, а как же ты можешь видеть, у тебя же нет глаз. Откуда? Как ты сможешь Его увидеть»? 

Сурдас сказал: «Для того, чтобы увидеть красоту Кришны, обычные глаза мешают, обычные глаза не позволяют нам увидеть Его красоты. Мы сможем увидеть Его красоту только тогда, когда отвернемся от красоты этого мира, и тогда каждое мгновение своими глазами, которые всегда с нами, духовными глазами, которые есть у нас, которые на время слепы сейчас, своими глазами мы увидим Его красоту».  

Акбар был очень доволен, он сказал: «Проси у меня все, что хочешь». 

Тот говорит: «Есть у меня одна просьба к тебе. Пожалуйста, никогда больше не приводи меня к себе во дворец. Я не хочу тебя больше видеть. Моя единственная просьба, другой просьбы нет». 

Акбар сказал: «Будь по-твоему, я исполню эту твою просьбу». И с этого момента он стал коллекционировать песни Сурдаса. Если кто-то приносил ему новую песню Сурдаса, он платил за это огромные деньги. И люди узнали об этом, со всех мест они потянулись. Разные люди записывали, Сурдас сам не записывал. Кто-то записывал песни, и они стали приносить и давать их Акбару. Акбар решил сделать полное собрание сочинений Сурдаса, он просил Танзена петь эти песни, и Танзен пел эти песни.  

И однажды брахман, великий поэт, его звали Кавишвар, «повелитель всех поэтов», подумал: «Большие деньги платят, можно деньги срубить», и он написал несколько песен и подписался Сурдасом, сделал под песнями автограф. Все песни Сурдаса подписаны им: «Сур поет: я не хочу ничего другого только видеть красоту Кришны». И этот Кавишвар подписал, сделал подложные песни, принес Акбару: «Вот, у меня, – говорит, – редкие песни Сурдаса, никто их не знает еще».

Акбар прочитал их: «Это не песни Сурдаса. Потому что когда я слышу песни Сурдаса, мое сердце тает, а от этих песен мое сердце не тает». Тот сказал: «Как не песни Сурдаса? Это песни Сурдаса! Вот написано все». 

Акбар сказал: «Хорошо. Мы сделаем испытание. Я сейчас в воду здесь же в бассейн брошу листки с песнями Сурдаса и листки, которые ты мне принес, и мы посмотрим, что Бог решит». 

И когда они сделали это, то все его листки утонули сразу же, пошли на дно, а листки с песнями Сурдаса даже не намокли, они плавали на поверхности. 

Кавишвар сказал: «Ну, наверное, я ошибся, ну с кем не бывает» и быстро-быстро ушел оттуда на всякий случай.

О Сурдасе. Чандра-Саровар. 10.11.2018

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*У русских два вопроса: „что делать?” и „кто виноват?” или один - „зачем?”*
Моха значит иллюзия и человек надрывается, служит изо всех сил, выкладывается, выжимает себя – для чего? Для чего в конце концов? Это вопрос, который не имеет ответа. Я недавно читал статью одного публициста. Публицист обсуждал вечные вопросы, которыми задаются русские люди. Считается, что русских людей мучит два вопроса: „что делать?” и „кто виноват?” 

Но этот публицист утверждает, что это все потом. Главный вопрос, который мучит русского человека – это „зачем?” И на этот вопрос русские люди ответа не имеют. 

Он говорит: „Я говорю своему маленькому сыну: „Иди, домашнее задание делай”, а он мне говорит: „А зачем?” 
А я ответить на него не могу и думаю: „Может выпороть его?” А потом спрашиваю себя: „А зачем?” И так как не знаю ответа на этот вопрос, то не порю.”

Зачем – это очень важный вопрос! Зачем я мучаюсь здесь? Ради чего в конечном счете, какой конечный итог всего этого? Чтобы в конце концов умереть и кто-то сыграл похоронный марш? Конечная бессмысленность жизни, если у нее нет какого-то более высокого измерения, более высокого смысла – это самая большая иллюзия и человек мучится. Вчера Пурначандра Махарадж приводил знаменитую цитату Шрилы Прабхупады. Когда кто-то жаловался ему, что духовная жизнь очень сложна, Шрила Прабхупада сказал: „Да, духовная жизнь сложна, но материальная жизнь невозможна!” Невозможна! Потому что и там, и там сложности, и там, и там, трудности, и там, и там нужно трудиться, но по крайней мере тут есть цель, а там никакой цели нет. Поэтому эта вещь называется иллюзией.

Брахмотсава, Бхагавад-Гита 18.37, 7.6.2009

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*ПОМОЛИТЕСЬ ЗА ПОЛИТИКОВ*
Иллюзия заключается в том, что у меня всегда есть надежда, что так или иначе я стану счастливым, если я это сделаю и я знаю, что я дурак, что я идиот, что я не стану счастливым, никто не стал счастливым, но в этот момент мне все равно! Я тысячу раз уже делал это! Я тысячу раз наступал на эти грабли и у меня уже тысяча шишек набито, но тем не менее я опять иду и делаю это и в сердце остается пустота. 
И я думаю: „Что такое?! Почему?!” 
Моха. 
Шрила Прабхупада говорит: иллюзия – это когда человек думает, что он станет повелителем материального мира, что он когда-нибудь овладеет этой энергией. 
Не дай Бог, чтобы с вами это случилось. Люди, которым это до какой-то степени удается – самые несчастные люди на свете! Вы думаете им хорошо там, наверху? 
Помолитесь за них как-нибудь, повторите за них круг: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. 
Они несчастны,  у них тоже нет счастья. Обман, иллюзия.

Брахмотсава, Бхагавад-Гита 18.37

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: Постижение законов материальной природы дает возможность человеку увидеть за ней Творца, нечто очень красивое и гармоничное. Что мешает человеку это признать?

Ответ: Ревность, зависть к Богу. Можно даже не постигать законы материальной природы, нужно просто по сторонам посмотреть и сразу ясно станет. Бог – это самая очевидная вещь. Откуда я взялся? Сам тот факт, что я есть, значит, что есть Кришна, потому что Кришна значит „тот, кто есть”, это значение слова Кришна. Но зависть мешает нам понять. Нам нужно притвориться, что Его нет, чтобы вести себя так, как мы хотим себя вести. 

Нужно внутри себе внушить, что Бога нет, потому что… Как дети, иногда они под одеяло забираются, накрываются с одеялом и там, под одеялом делают все, что хотят. Весь этот мир накрыт большим одеялом. Брахма создал этот мир и сначала он одеяло создал: пять оболочек невежества. Даже не одно – пять одеял создал, под которыми живые существа могут… 

И эти оболочки невежества есть вовне, они покрывают нашу вселенную, они есть и в нашем сознании, потому что _йатха брахманде татха пинде_ – микрокосмос и макрокосмом построены по одному образцу. То же самое невежество есть и у нас – если мы не хотим, если мы отказываемся видеть Бога, понимать Бога, то Бог не будет Себя навязывать нам. Мы можем быть полностью уверенным, что Его нет.

Это удивительно, я помню, я занимался молекулярной биологией в свое время и я читал какие-то статьи эволюционные и там люди никак… Вообще, это в научных кругах все спекуляции на тему эволюции особенно на молекулярном уровне, как жизнь зародилась, на них смотрят слегка свысока, потому что ну все знают, что это несерьезно. И я читал какие-то статьи и там главная задача была понять что же там в начале было? 

Был белок или нуклеиновая кислота, потому что белки без нуклеиновой кислоты не могут размножаться. Нуклеиновая кислота без белков тоже не может ничего сделать. И все думали: что же сначала было – белки или нуклеиновая кислота? А представить себе, что они вместе как-то случайно появились, тоже очень сложно, потому что с самого начала должны появиться нуклеиновая кислота, белок и еще аппарат их воспроизведения и взаимодействия друг с другом, потому что… 

И это сложно предположить, а с другой стороны… И там целые статьи были о том, как это все … Я тогда уже Харе Кришна мантру читал и я все думал: а есть еще одна гипотеза, что сначала Бог появился, а потом уже все остальное из Него. Она гораздо более научная. Но люди не верят в это по простой причине, потому что они завидуют, потому что они не хотят этого. 

Все, что угодно – белок, нуклеиновая кислота, все равно – лишь бы не Бог! Им легче и приятнее думать, что они от устрицы произошли или из амебы, но это была очень мужественная амеба, она проделала большой путь, успешная амеба была! Но Бог – нет! Бог сразу же нас в статусе понижает. Амеба – это нормально, это я обязан себе, своими силами, я был амебой, а стал большим человеком. 

Бог – это значит, что оказывается, мы не сами себе обязаны, что это не я такая умная амеба, которая додумалась стать человеком, и что оказывается, моя роль не такая большая во всем этом. Очень обидно. На самом деле Кришна очень обидные вещи говорит: „Я Бог, Я Бог …” Понятно, что Ты Бог, а мы-то тоже… Сложно.

Бхагавад-гита 2.48, Донецк (20.5.2009)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: - Вы постоянно ссылаетесь на Рупу Госвами, на Бхактивинода Тхакура и других и на их произведения, но читать говорите именно книги Прабхупады. Это потому что начинать надо с Прабхупады?»

Ответ: - Шрила Прабхупада вобрал в себя это. Начинать нужно с Прабхупады. Иногда какие-то вещи я привлекаю, потому что это, ну, как бы оттеняет то, что говорит Шрила Прабхупада. На самом деле все то, что я говорю, в основном, я говорю из того, что находится в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады, но иногда я добавляю туда Рупу Госвами, Бхактивинода Тхакура, чтобы показать, что, в сущности, они говорят о том же самом и, может быть, оттенить какие-то моменты.

Гоур Кришна прабху, руководитель нашего ББТ, он хорошо очень сказал, почему именно книги Шрилы Прабхупады нужно читать. И не потому что он – руководитель ББТ, потому что он очень глубоко ценит и любит книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Он сказал, что Шрила Прабхупада эти книги для меня написал, для нас. Рупу Госвами мы можем понять, можем не понять. Он не знал нашей ситуации, он писал книги для других. Бхактивинод Тхакур писал книги для других. Шрила Прабхупада написал свои книги для нас. И понять их можем мы, и сквозь их призму мы можем лучше понять и Бхактивинода Тхакура и Рупу Госвами, потому что без этого, без этой призмы мы не сможем понять те акценты. Дело в том, что когда вайшнав пишет книги, он пишет для конкретной аудитории, абсолютно четко конкретной аудитории. 

Некоторые люди не могут понять, почему Бхактивинод Тхакур говорит, что… Есть некоторые вещи, которые сложно понять в книгах Бхактивинода Тхакура. Нужно очень четко понимать, чтобы понять это, для какой аудитории он обращается. Он обращается к интеллигентным бенгальцам начала 20-го века, конца 19-го века. Эта его аудитория, к которой он обращается. 

К людям, которые отвернулись от ведической культуры, привлеченным рационализмом западной культуры, которые считают, что западная культура превосходит ведическую культуру. Им он показывает, что ведическая культура в высшей степени рациональна, и что там есть все то, что есть в западной культуре и гораздо больше. Он обращается к ним конкретно. Шрила Прабхупада обращается к нам с вами, к людям 20-го века, оказавшихся в той ситуации, в которой мы оказались. Именно эти книги действуют сильнее всего. Именно эти книги приводят нас к Кришне.

Я зачитывал на лекциях по «Бхагаватам» письмо, которое мне пришло из тюрьмы. Жалко у меня нет компьютера, я бы вам прочитал, вы бы  порадовались вместе со мной. Человек неожиданно попал в тюрьму, его там ни за что посадили. Причем на 10 лет посадили. Кришна стал посылать ему одну за другой книги. Сначала «Бхагавад-гиту». Он ничего не понял, отложил. 

Потом он стал читать другое – в депрессию впал. Потом случайно прочитал, в библиотеке нашел «Науку самоосознания». Говорит: «О, я проглотил ее за одну ночь!» Потом стал читать другие книги. Потом попросил мать. «Мать ни в какую не хотела мне давать книги, посылать с воли книги Шрилы Прабхупады». Но Кришна, говорит, ее изнутри сердце ее изменил. Я не знаю как, она мне «Бхагавад-гиту» прислала. 

Потом следующая была книга Шрилы Прабхупады после «Науки самоосознания». Он говорит: «Я влюбился в Прабхупаду, я влюбился в Кришну». Я, говорит, думаю о Нем и забываю, что я в тюрьме. Потом вспоминаю, и мне плохо становится, но в основном мне хорошо. Это книги – то, что Шрила Прабхупада делает.

Даршан для учеников, Санкт-Петербург, 29.1.2015

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: «Правильно ли я понимаю, что в гаудия-вайшнавизме Верховным Богом считается Кришна, а не Вишну, в отличие от других направлений вайшнавизма? Если это так, то почему мы – вайшнавы, а не кришнаиты? Ведь вайшнавы – это те, кто поклоняются Вишну, а мы поклоняемся Кришне и Радхе.»

Ответ: Ну, во-первых, мы – кришнаиты. Во-вторых, Вишну не отличен от Кришны. И в-третьих, само слово «вайшнав» значит тот, кто имеет отношение к Вишну. Вишну – значит «вездесущий Господь». И разница между поклонением Вишну и Кришне очень простая. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что на начальных этапах, когда человек следует вайди-садхана-бхакти, он поклоняется даже не Кришне, он поклоняется Лакшми-Нараяне в образе Кришны. 

Даже если на алтаре находятся Радха и Кришна, Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что на начальных этапах, когда у нас нет спонтанной любви, а есть некое представление о правилах и ограничениях, то это поклонение Лакшми-Нараяне. Так что разницы никакой нет. Кришнаиты – это вайшнавы. Т.е. все кришнаиты – это вайшнавы. И некоторые вайшнавы – это кришнаиты. Но все вайшнавы признают Кришну как проявление Вишну. Естественно, для нас Вишну – не проявление Кришны, это экспансия Кришны.

«Киртана-Мела», Алтай, 16.07.2015

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Царь, который вернулся из большого похода и завоевал новые земли по обычаю вечером или ночью обходил свой город переодевшись, чтобы посмотреть, что там происходит. И наткнулся во время своей инспекции, своего обхода города на человека, который выглядел как паломник и  мирно спал. Он растолкал его и сказал: «Ты выглядишь очень мудрым человеком, судя по всему ты обошёл много разных святых мест, можешь поделиться той мудростью, которую ты понял во время своих странствий?» 

Человек этот спросонья, от неожиданности произнес один стих. Он сказал, что подобно тому как во время восьми месяцев, когда стоит хорошая погода крестьянин тяжело трудится, чтобы четыре месяца сезона дождей отдыхать и ничего не делать. Подобно тому, как в течение дня 8 часов человек работает, чтобы вечером и ночью отдыхать спокойно, беззаботно и ни о чём не заботиться, подобно тому, как мужчина, который становится зрелым зарабатывает себе для того, чтобы беззаботно и без всяких беспокойств провести свою старость, точно так же живое существо, получившее человеческую форму жизни должно делать что-то, чтобы позаботиться о том, что будет с ним после того как он умрет». 

И он сказал это с такой убеждённостью и с такой реализацией, что царю это утверждение запало очень глубоко в сердце и он стал думать. «Я достиг всего, у меня есть все богатства, моё царство простирается очень далеко, мои подданные любят меня, нет ни одного другого желания, которого я не исполнил, но при этом я не знаю, что будет со мной после смерти. Я совершил много грехов и я абсолютно не знаю, а позаботился я о том в своей жизни человеческой, чтобы обеспечить себе счастливую следующую жизнь?» 

И он тот час же, не долго думая, вызвал своего главного министра и стал советоваться с главным министром. Тот почесал у себя в затылке, и стал говорить какие-то вещи из «Дхарма-шастр», которые он знал. И сказал: «Ну, в общем если у тебя возник такой духовный вопрос ты должен созвать всех пандитов со своего царства и попросить всех пандитов, чтобы они сказали тебе о том, что нужно делать в этой жизни». 

Царь очень обрадовался такому предложению, он разослал гонцов во все концы своей страны и сказал, что — «любому человеку, который объяснит мне в чём заключается смысл жизни, какой садханой нужно заниматься, к какой садхье нужно прийти, я обещаю огромный мешок с золотыми монетами». И пандиты, обрадованные этой перспективой, со всех концов стали сходиться для того, чтобы... ну, пандитов хлебом не корми, дай поспорить друг с другом и пообъяснять садхану, садхью и совместить приятное с полезным. 

Особенно если царь обещает эти вещи. Они стали сходиться туда. И Вишнучитта, который ни сном ни духом, мирно пахал и обрабатывал мотыгой этот храм, у которого были потрескавшиеся пальцы и которому было уже тогда достаточно много лет. Вдруг он заснув после тяжелого дня, увидел своего Господа Ваташай, Господа Вишну, который пришёл к нему и сказал: 

«Вот тут местный царь Валлабхадева созывает пандитов, иди туда в Мадхурай, прими участие в этом состязании и победи всех». Вишнучитта во сне стал спорить с Господом и говорить: «Как я могу победить всех? Я алфавита-то толком не знаю. Я дальше буквы «А» ничего дальше не выучил. Я читать не могу, я не грамотный человек». Вишну неумолимо сказал ему: «Что ты беспокоишься? Я посылаю, Я и сделаю всё, что нужно».

Вишнучитта проснулся в недоуменном состоянии сознания, но потом подумал: нужно идти, видимо Господь хочет устроить какую-то лилу через меня. Он взял какую-то котомку и отправился в путь. К тому времени все пандиты уже собрались. Царь построил специальную залу для того, чтобы собрать сотни, сотни, сотни пандитов. Но когда Вишнучитта вошёл, царь неожиданно сошёл со своего трона и вместе с главным министром поклонился ему на глазах у всех. 

Собравшиеся пандиты возмущенно загудели: «Посмотрите на этого человека, царь кланяется ему». Царь поклонился Вишнучитте, потому что он происходил из очень древнего рода и эти брахманы они всегда несли с собой посох. Даже не важно грихастхи, брахмачари, саньяси они несли с собой бамбуковый посох. И когда царь поклонился, и все возмущенно загалдели и загудели, царь сказал: 

«Ну, хорошо, ладно, если вы возмущаетесь так, то первым я даю возможность этому возвышенному брахману выступить с тем, чтобы он сказал что-то всем остальным». И все сели предвкушая, что сейчас он опозорится. Вишнучитта тем временем он полностью не понимал, что происходит, мысленно он стал молиться своему Господу Ваташаи. Он зашёл на трибуну, на которой нужно было отстаивать свою позицию и сказал: «Алфавит начинается с буквы «А». И Кришна говорит в «Бхагават-гите»: «Я буква А», это значит, что Я — самый главный». 

Дальше вдруг откуда не возьмись из его уст полились цитаты из всех священных писаний. Одно за другим он цитировал все священные писания начиная с «Дхарма шастр», кончая «Упанишадами», в которых говорится, что Господь Вишну и есть та самая буква «А», предводитель всех остальных, тот из Кого исходит весь материальный мир, Кто поддерживает весь материальный мир и Кто в конце разрушает весь этот материальный мир. Он говорил и он не мог остановиться. 

В конце концов он умолк и все остальные тоже умолкли. И когда он умолк, не сговариваясь, все повскакивали со своих мест, сложили руки молитвенно, и сказали: «О, поистине нет никого лучше тебя. После того как ты говорил нам не остаётся сказать ни слова!»  Когда это произошло, то большой мешок с золотыми монетами царь повесил  на столбе. Этот мешок висел там как, обещанная награда. И в тот момент, когда Вишнучитта закончил говорить, этот мешок сам упал к его ногам. 

Царь на радостях позвал своего царского слона, украсил его, сам помог Вишнучитте взобраться на спину этого слона. Он устроил огромную процессию: множество слонов, впереди шли люди, которые трубили в _шинаи_, все пандиты вокруг прославляли Вишнучитту и прославляли истину, которую он доказал. И в этот момент ему Сам Вишну дал это имя Вишнучитта, тот кто в своей _читте_ в своём сердце всегда несёт Вишну. 

И когда вся эта процессия шла, то Господь из ближайшего храма, для того, чтобы порадоваться удаче, и победе, и триумфу своего преданного Сам вылетел на Гаруде. И все увидели это зрелище — как Господь парит сверху на Гаруде, и вокруг Него весь сонм полубогов окружает Его. И Господь этот сверху радуется этой процессии. 

А Вишнучитта, увидев Его, стал думать: «О, мой Господь, Ты средоточие всей красоты! И люди в этот падший век Кали не смогут никогда понять Твоей красоты и оценить Тебя. Зачем Ты подвергаешь Себя такой опасности, как Ты можешь это делать? Почему Ты доверяешь этим людям? Ты не должен доверять этим людям. Столько злых людей, не понятно, что случится с Тобой». И не долго думая, Вишнучитта стал из глубины своего сердца благословлять Господа и говорить: «О, мой Господь, живи долго, будь всегда счастлив, пусть удача всегда сопутствует Тебе! Я обращаюсь к Тебе как мать, которая обращается к своему ребёнку, которая боится за Тебя и от страха за Тебя я не нахожу себе места!» 

Вишну на Гаруде, очень довольный его благословениями, этим гимном благословляющим, исчез.  Пандиты стали переглядываться между собой и стали говорить: «Что такое? Что он себе позволяет, как он может благословлять Господа? Кто он такой, чтобы благословлять Господа? Мы все просим благословений у Господа, а тут какой-то человек благословляет Господа». Ну, так или иначе всё закончилось благополучно.

Вишнучитта отправился в свой обратный, скромный путь. Его сопровождало несколько слонов с богатыми подарками, которые дал ему царь. И когда он вернулся сюда в Виллипутур первым делом он пришёл к своему Божеству Ваташаину и сказал: «Ну, вот я принес тебе добычу. Я твой слуга, всё то, что дают мне принадлежит Тебе, мне ничего не нужно. И все эти богатые дары он положил перед Господом Ваташаином, а сам вернулся в свой сад и стал мотыгой привычно возделывать землю и растить деревья Туласи и другие цветы.

Шливиллипутур. Пери-Aльвар и Андал. 5.2.2020

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Но если моим мотивом является то, что я хочу удовлетворить своего духовного учителя, то это гораздо более чистый и гораздо более могущественный момент. И Кришна доволен этим. Кришна естественным образом становится доволен нашей практикой в гораздо большей степени, если мотивом является удовлетворение духовного учителя. Таким образом, наша садхана исходит от духовного учителя. Бхакта является источником бхакти даже в форме садханы.

Как мы однажды с Мадхаванандой обсуждали одну статью. Некий саньяси из некоего Гаудия матха написал огромную статью, где он обсасывал подробнейшим образом все ошибки, которые мы с вами в ИСККОН делаем. Всё, что отклоняется от строгих стандартов, установленных Бхактисиддхантой Сарасвати Тхакуром Прабхупадой.

Подробнейшим образом. Я читал. Особенно меня поразила одна вещь. Он говорит: - Шрила Прабхупада в према-дхвани ошибку допустил. так или иначе в  према-дхвани, которая есть в  ИСККОН есть ошибка. Я на всякий случай чтобы не провоцировать вас не буду говорить какая ошибка. Но она есть. И он её подробно описывает. В према-дхвани ошибка есть и прям чувствуется, что человек радуется - в према-дхвани ошибку допускают!

Так вот. Кришна больше доволен нашей према-дхвани если мы её повторяем за Шрилой Прабхупадой, чем если мы повторяем эту према-дхвани правильно, но при этом не следуя за духовным учителем. Потому что ошибка великого преданного признаётся Кришной. Однажды Хаягрива спросил у Шрилы Прабхупады: - Как понимать, что чистый преданный никогда не совершает ошибок, если я будучи вашим редактором английского языка целый день только и делаю, что исправляю ваши ошибки. Шрила Прабхупада улыбнулся и сказал: - Так и понимать, что чистый преданный не совершает ошибки, потому что Кришне эти ошибки нравятся и, следовательно, он перестают быть ошибками. Это не ошибка, потому что мотив чистого преданного абсолютно чист и чтобы он не сделал, Кришна принимает это не смотря ни на что

Мадхурья-кадамбини. Лекция 2 26 октября 2014, Джаганнатха Пури

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Мне очень понравилось, когда Капила Прабху вначале, когда он рассказывал немного о себе, каким образом он сформулировал свою миссию. Он сказал, что мне хочется, чтобы мы, второе поколение преданных, смогли найти то же чувство осмысленности, которое заставляло наших отцов и матерей идти на очень большие жертвы. Что случилось с ИСККОН, вернее, как случился ИСККОН? 

Шрила Прабхупада пришел на запад и он пришел к хиппи, его духовные братья пытались проповедовать аристократии, Бон Махарадж приехал, он встречался с королевской четой в Англии, Лорд Цетлин был одним из его людей, которым он проповедовал. Но у него ничего не получилось, потому что аристократы оказались очень невосприимчивыми к сознанию Кришны. 

Шрила Прабхупада сказал: “Мои духовные братья ездили в Германию, в Англию, у них ничего не получилось, я подумал: ‘Поеду-ка я в Америку, по крайней мере, если я потерплю неудачу, то в новом месте, не так обидно будет.’” И когда он приехал в Америку, к нему пришли хиппи и он иногда жаловался: “Ко мне пришли люди не то что второго сорта – пятого сорта, люди потерявшиеся полностью.” 

Но что они обрели в результате соприкосновения с Шрилой Прабхупадой? Они обрели смысл, они обрели вдруг, неожиданно для себя, направление в своей жизни, потому что когда человек живет, пытаясь исполнить свои материальные желания, хотя он даже добивается своих материальных желаний, жизнь его все равно остается пустой, у него вроде есть все, и это, и это, а сердце пустое. Чтобы заполнить пустоту, он пытается искусственными способами наполнить его, либо наркотиками, либо телевизором. 

Телевизор – это очень хороший утрамбовщик пустоты в нашем сердце, он заполняет пустоту в сердце своей пустотой. Одна пустота на другую пустоту, но сердце все равно остается пустым. Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что обычно сердце человека – анйабхилашита-пурнам, оно как-бы наполнено чем-то, пурнам значит полное. Чем оно наполнено? Ерундой, грязью. 

Там столько ее, столько ее, бесконечное количество, какой-то источник всех этих материальных желаний бесконечных. Человек, очищая ее, должен сделать наше сердце анйабхилашита-шунйам, очистить его от посторонних желаний. И в этот момент происходит два чуда, не одно: человек начинает чувствовать Кришну как высшую цель и начинает видеть, как жизнь его становится осмысленной. Потому что он увидел высшую цель и увидел, как далеко он от нее находится, он увидел как можно достичь этой цели.

Это то, что произошло с ИСККОН, с людьми, которые столкнулись с Шрилой Прабхупадой. Шрила Прабхупада дал удивительным образом это ощущение смысла, которое позволяет человеку идти на очень большие жертвы. Он дал людям ощущение высшего смысла и высшего предназначения. А что может быть лучше? Если у меня нет высшего предназначения для жизни, зачем все это? Жизнь тяжелая, жизнь в материальном мире – падам падам йад випадам на тешам, здесь одни препятствия, столько препятствий нужно преодолевать, всем нужно преодолевать. Ради чего? Если все это не имеет какого-то высшего смысла, высшего предназначения, какой смысл?!

Есть такая западная, так сказать, философия, экзистенциализм. И там Альберт Камю, Сартр. Экзистенциализм значит, от слова экзистенция, existence, существование. Они заранее говорят, что, в принципе, смысл жизни просто в том, чтобы существовать, просто раствориться в этой экзистенции, потоке своего существования. Просто будь и будь! 

Но логическим выводом из этой дурацкой философии является самоубийство, что собственно и сделал я не помню кто, то ли Камю, то ли Сартр. Они существовали, существовали, потом перестали существовать и одно ничем не отличается от другого, одно в сущности равноценно другому, потому что бессмысленное существование все равно что не-существование. Такое бытие превращается в небытие естественным образом. 

Поэтому самое ценное, что у нас может быть – это ощущение нашего высшего предназначения, когда сердце очищается от посторонних желаний, от этой помехи, от этого шума, от этой какофонии, от этих каких-то дебрисов, которые у нас там. Обратите внимание, это одна из хороших медитаций. Когда вы просыпаетесь, загляните в свой ум, что вы там увидите? 

Только проснулись и у вас там какие-то обрывки снов каких-то, какие-то впечатления прошлого дня, кто-то что-то сказал, и все это там. И все это трансформируется в какие-то ложные цели, ложные желания, с которыми человек живет и пытается потом реализовать в течении дня. Но когда человек прогоняет это из своего сердца или из своего сознания, он чувствует: во-первых, Бог находится в моем сердце, а во-вторых он понимает: вот смысл моего существования, в том, чтобы служить Ему. Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе.

Полностью: Кулимела (15.7.2007) Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамрита, Мадхья-Лила 12.133-135

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Я вчера говорил об очень важной двери, которую нам нужно открыть, вчера мы говорили об этой самбандхе, или отношениях с Кришной: «Кришна, я Твой». С одной стороны, эти отношения с Богом всегда есть у нас. Был такой писатель знаменитый французский и философ в XX веке: Жан Поль Сартр. 

Читал кто-нибудь его? Несколько человек. Он основал экзистенциализм, что, в общем-то, на самом деле, синоним материализма, причем такого достаточно кондового материализма, он был последовательным атеистом, как, в прочем, многие французы, большинство французов, и он очень последовательно и логично доказывал, что никакого Бога нет. 

Однажды он с горечью написал: «Похоже, что люди от природы обречены оставаться сознающими Бога существами». Это было его полное разочарование, он нес своё евангелие от Жана Поля Сартра, благую весть, - то, что Бога нет, освободитесь, избавьтесь от этого, живите моментом, наслаждайтесь сейчас, но все его старания ни к чему не привели.

Мы знаем, что в Советском Союзе религию последовательно уничтожали. Смогли уничтожить? Нисколько. Где-то внутри у человека живет, и он говорит: «Похоже, что человек обречен на это, оставаться сознающим Бога существом», у него есть это понимание, того, что какие-то отношения у меня есть. 

Это как бы хорошая новость, плохая новость, то, что хотя эти отношения у нас есть, но они завалены, они находятся сейчас под пудом всего этого хлама, мусора, который мы накопили в своем уме. Хлам анартх, вещей, которые кажутся нам ценными, но на самом деле они ценными не являются. Мы копим в себе эти так называемые ценности и, из-за этого хлама, эти отношения почти сведены на нет. У некоторых людей, подобных Жану Полю Сартру, их уже практически нет. Всё, они как бы довели этот процесс до конца, полностью завалили это хламом. 

Я говорил вчера, что для того, чтобы эта самбандха установилась, человек должен постоянно размышлять над очень простыми истинами. Что эта самбандха, отношения с Кришной, утверждаются, когда внутри я думаю над тем, кто я такой, что я искорка, что я дух, что я не могу удовлетворяться в теле, не могу я быть счастлив в этих декорациях материальных, какими бы красивыми они ни были. Да, сейчас у нас красивые декорации, так, завтра посмотрим, какие будут. 

Но, в сущности, природа духа иная, как Шрила Прабхупада описывает эту фундаментальную проблему духовной искры в материальном мире, что наше бытие протекает в атмосфере небытия. Поэтому душа не может здесь по-настоящему быть счастлива. Медитация на это, то что я – искорка духа, и то, что есть этот костер, гигантское пламя духа, этот огромный источник всего сущего, Кришна, Бог, из которого я вылетел, от которого я отвернулся, связь с которым пытаюсь порвать, что я здесь нахожусь, и я ищу счастье здесь. 

Ищу? Искренне ищу счастья? Кто искал счастье искренне здесь? Нашел? Нет, не нашел, не нашел, и не найдешь. Это должна быть наша постоянная медитация, потому что есть некая противоположная сила, мы находимся здесь, и ум привязан к материи, и ум будет медитировать на другое, ум на что медитирует? На то, что здесь можно быть счастливым. То что, да, давай, давай. Ум видит эту материальную природу и хочет наслаждаться ей, хочет ее насиловать, хочет ее поганить, хочет ее корежить, топтать.

Без постоянного размышления над этими истинами человек останется лицемером. Если он не будет рассуждать над этим, то у него будут возобладать другие тенденции и он как бы будет формально верующим, преданным, внутри у него будут жить другие тенденции, потому что это знание не будет глубоким. 

Это проблема – любая религия плодит лицемеров. Почему? По этой простой причине – потому что люди не понимают, что есть некая практика, которая необходима, чтобы от лицемерия очиститься, избавиться – надо размышлять над этими истинами: я в тюрьме нахожусь, меня наказывают, мне просто намекают, даже не тонко, грубо намекают, нет тут счастья, не тут счастье, потому что смерть нас ждет, болезни ждут, старость ждет. Все тут мимолетно, приходяще, здесь ничего невозможно удержать. Эта медитация постоянная – очень важный аспект правильного повторения святого имени.

Семинар о воспевании, четвертый ретрит учеников, Магдалиновка, Лекция 3, 2010

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Тапасья это грубый способ победить карму. Самый грубый. И победить самую грубую карму, самые грубые слои обусловленности. Целиком с помощью этого невозможно победить, но на грубом уровне обусловленности или зависимости от тела человек может победить просто с помощью тапасьи. И поэтому, когда скажем, происходит аскеза добровольная или недобровольная, что люди чувствуют, когда, например, происходит война? Война это способ отработки кармы с помощью страдания. Что люди после этого чувствует? 

Из зала: - Очищение

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Очищение, облегчение. Карма накапливается, накапливается, накапливается, человек в конце концов уже изгибается под тяжестью этой кармы и Кришна милостиво устраивает и все потом радуются: "опять можно наслаждаться!" Потому что таков путь человеческой жизни - ему тяжело под кармой, но и без кармы тоже плохо. Поэтому он сначала пытается избавиться от кармы, а потом пытается наработать новую карму, потом опять избавляется. Это называется тапасья

Второй способ избавления от кармы какой? От более тонких слоёв кармы?

Из зала: - Изучение Священных Писаний

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Изучение Священных Писаний. И именно сегодня мы будем об этом говорить...

Манах-шикша. Стих 2. Стать созерцателем 14 сентября 2004 | Владивосток |

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Как я уже объяснял, поначалу гуны страсти и невежества отходят, отступают, когда человек начинает следовать принципам Вед. И человек в каком-то смысле получает иммунитет, гуны страсти и невежества теряют силу, если человек очень твердо убежден на этом пути следованию правилам. С ним ничего не возможно сделать, его не возможно купить, не возможно зацепить, потому что у него нет внутри зацепки.

Человек должен очень четко понимать: «Мне нужна благость, благость и только благость». Как в «Махабхарате» есть интересный эпизод про Махараджу Налу. Махараджа Нала был очень праведным царем, он очень строго следовал всем принципам Священных Писаний, строжайшим образом. Век Кали. Греховный принцип Кали разгневался на него. 

Личная вражда вошла в сердце Кали, он решил: «Так или иначе я должен его взять, я должен его зацепить, я должен стащить его вниз».  И Кали пытался на него воздействовать, он посылал к нему разных людей, которые пытались поссориться, посылал завистников, ничего не получалось. Нала сидел и улыбался, потому что он был четко огражден гуной благости. 

Но век Кали следил. Однажды Махараджа Нала пошел помочиться. Ну, когда человек мочится, то он оскверняется. И после этого, чтобы очиститься, человек должен сделать ачаман. Ачаман это вещь, которая очищает сознание человека. Он сделал ачаман, как полагается после того, как помочился, но ноги свои не омыл. 

И век Кали, который следил за всем этим в тонком виде, подумал: «Ага» и тот час же вошел в его тело. И Махараджа Нала  почувствовал страшный импульс к тому, чтобы заниматься азартными играми. Тема азартных игр основная тема сегодня в нашем с вами обсуждении. Потому что иногда, когда люди дают обеты, когда речь идет о сексе, люди, конечно, легко произносят обет, но внутри  у них творится при этом сложное переживание. 

Азартные игры все думают – это самый легкий принцип. Правильно? Самый легкий принцип азартные игры? Да, не играть в карты, только в «дурака» и на щелбаны. (смех).  На самом деле это самый сложный принцип. Я попытаюсь сегодня это объяснять. И не случайно в этой истории про Налу и Дамаянти, в этой романтической истории из «Махабхараты» век Кали стаскивает Махараджа Налу именно за эту слабость. 

Я вчера объяснял, что в целом все принципы Вед начиная от одежды, от каких-то мелочей, от брахманского шнура, от бус, которые мы носим, пронизаны гуной благости. Люди на самом деле не понимают до какой степени эти внешние мелочи влияют на наше сознание.

Семинар «Манах-Шикша», Лекция 3, 29.9.2005

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Три опоры ведической культуры, или Все переезжаем в Новую Зеландию!*
Коровы на самом деле являются основой ведической цивилизиции. Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что ведическая цивилизация и ведическая культура основана на трёх вещах. Есть три опоры, на которых держится ведическая культура. Сейчас слово ведическая культура очень модное.

И люди думают, что ведическая культура это когда астрологией занимаются - джьётиш. Или ведическая культура это когда йогой занимаются, или ведическая культура это когда всё по васту делается. Или ведическая культура это в лучшем случае санскрит. Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что если вы хотите быть последователем ведической культуры нужно чтобы в вашей жизни было три вещи. Хотите знать какие три вещи? Эти три вещи очень простые.

Первая опора ведической культуры - Бхагаван, Кришна, Бог. Ведическая культура основана на том, что Бог находится в центре жизни, что всё остальное построено вокруг Него, что человек занимает своё место где-то на периферии и служит Кришне.   

И вторая основа ведической культуры это земля. Ведическая культура немыслима... На самом деле по-настоящему быть последователем ведической культуры в городе невозможно.  Кто может подтвердить это на своём опыте?   

_Восторженные крики аудитории:_ - Хари бол! 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Что радуетесь-то? Мы привязаны с вами к городской жизни, мы продукт развитой кали-юги, когда все люди живут в городах и питаются пластиком. Иногда люди привязаны к супермаркетам, когда думают, что фрукты растут в супермаркетах на полках и в пластике уже готовые. 

И третья опора ведической культуры это коровы. Причем особенные коровы. Недаром я вчера объяснял что Васудев это образец человека, который занимается бхакти в соответствии с правилами и ограничениями. Сегодня мы будем рассказывать о Нанде Махарадже. И Васудев сидит у себя в Матхуре и  Мадхура - город. В городе можно практиковать вайдхи-садхана бхакти. Настоящую бхакти можно практиковать только в деревне и только вместе с коровами.   Эти особые коровы... 



Это одна из коров (показывает). Этот вид коров. Есть много местных видов коров. Зебувидные коровы с горбами, с длинными рогами и висячими ушами и кожей, которая свисает с шеи. На самом деле в Ведах дается определение коровы. Там говорится, что есть корова. И там говорится: "Корова - это животное с четырьмя ногами и свисающей кожей.   

У наших коров кожа не свисает, поэтому их называют гопрая - это почти коровы, бледное подобие коров. Это особые виды коров. Не зря мы о них говорим.  Недавно ученые в Новой Зеландии провели исследование молока этих коров и обычных коров, и в результате этого исследования они убедились в том, что молоко этих особых коров, которые жили вместе с Кришной и с Нандой Махараджем, несёт в себе все удивительные качества, это чистый нектар!   

Все негативные качества, которые описаны в диетологический литературе, касающиеся молока, относятся только к молоку этих самых "почти коров", которые живут на Западе. В результате этого Новозеландское правительство приняло программу. Они в течение 10 лет хотят заменить всех своих коров на настоящих коров Нанды Махараджи.   

_Из зала:_ - Хари бо-о-о-л! 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Все переезжаем в Новую Зеландию!  :smilies:  

Игры Кришны в Гокуле. Махаван, день 4.  23 марта 2014, Вриндаван

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Шрила Прабхупада говорил что на самом деле все шастры, все книги, которые он написал необходимы только для того, чтобы научить читать вас святое имя, чтоб вы правильно понимали кто такой Кришна, которого вы призывайте по много раз на дню. Потому что вы будете звать Кришна, Кришна, Кришна..., а на самом деле это будет не Кришна.

Шастры по-настоящему нужны для того чтобы мы знали каким смыслом наполнено святое имя и когда мы знаем достаточно Шастры и когда мы действительно служим Шастрам  с благоговением и преклонением перед ними, то святое имя повторяется по-другому. Святое имя при повторении даёт нам гораздо больший ответ, чем когда я ничего не знаю про Шастры. Я видел как люди повторяют святое и у них пустые глаза. Видели ли вы такую картину? *Пу-у-стые* глаза. Пусто, ничего нет.

Это Кришна? Святое имя неотлично от самого Кришны, но человек повторяет святое имя и он не чувствует ровным счётом ничего, кроме того что ему нужно отбывать повинность. В Бенгалии есть такая поговорка: "Гопал Сингх бегара", что значит "оброк Гопал Сингха". Гопал Сингх это был такой царь в Вишнупури, который сам повторял 64 круга и он издал указ что отныне все мои поданные, все люди в моём маленьком царстве должны повторять 64 круга Харе Кришна мантры каждый день: 

Харе Кришна Харе Кришна
Кришна Кришна Харе Харе
Харе Рама Харе Рама
Рама Рама Харе Харе

И с тех пор, когда люди невольно, не желая делают какую-то духовную практику,  они говорят: -  Гопал Сингх бегара - оброк Гопал Сингха. Гопал Сингх обложил всех оброком - каждый должен повторять святое имя 64 круга. 

Поэтому говорится, что оскорблять Шастры - _шрути смрити нинда_ это оскорбление. Нам нужно служить Шастрам. 

Лекция перед инициацией 14 июня 2013, Магдалиновка

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Лидер во всём виноват*
Материальный мир это безнадежное место и как бы мы не пытались избежать всех этих страданий, это очень трудно сделать. Веды дают возможность это сделать до определённой степени. Веды это удивительные Писания, которые позволяют человеку очень точно понять что он должен делать.  Проблема заключается в том, что человек не очень точно понимает кто он и так как он не понимает кто он, ему очень трудно понять что же он должен делать. Для этого в ведическом обществе существовали брахманы, эти брахманы давали различные советы: как нужно действовать, как нужно применять те или иные указания Священных Писаний.  

Как Видьяпати рассказывает интересную историю о том, что такое  Веды и как Веды могут помочь человеку и как сложно Ведами пользоваться.  Это история про некоего царя. Он правил у себя в царстве и однажды к нему прибежал совершенно возбуждённый брахман. Этот брахман был красным, вне себя. Он поклонился этому царю и сказал: 

- Эй, царь! Ты кто? Царь ты или не Царь? Если ты царь, ты должен меня защитить. У меня в течении двух недель болит голова не переставая. Ты обязан меня защитить потому что у меня страшная головная боль и я брахман. В конце-концов ты нас брахманов в первую очередь должен защищать. Защити меня от головной боли, - иначе я прокляну тебя! 

Это на самом деле обязанность царя. Обязанность хорошего правителя защищать своих подданных от всего. Как мы знаем в"Книге о Кришне" брахман пришёл и сказал Арджуне: "- Арджуна, что такое? Что в твоём царстве происходит? Дети помирают в твоём царстве раньше, чем родители. Это не порядок, ты в этом виноват"

Если человек хочет стать кшатрием, или правителем, или лидером, он должен смириться с тем обстоятельством, что он во всём виноват. Если ему будут говорить: "ты виноват, ты виноват", он не должен отрицать это, потому что это факт - он во всём виноват, он принял ответственность за всех людей. Этот брахман прибежал к нему и сказал: - Если ты не спасёшь меня от моей головной боли, - тебе хуже будет.  

Этот кшатрий, царь перепугался, созвал консилиум. У него был учёный брахман при дворе, который был знатоком Вед, знатоком мимансы и карма-канды; у него был самый лучший аюрведический врач; у него был астролог.  Он решил созвать совет и с помощью этих трёх людей решить каким образом излечить этого брахмана. Он спросил у аюрведического врача, кавираджа. Кавирадж пощупал ему пульс, посмотрел ему в глаза, проанализировал всё и сказал:- Единственный способ ему излечиться это выпить вино. Другого способа нет.  

Брахман, когда он это услышал в обморок на месте упал, потому что для брахмана выпить вино, - значит перестать быть брахманом, лишиться своей касты - абсолютно немыслимо!  Одна мысль об этом совершенно недопустима!  Царь на всякий случай решил спросить у астролога. Астролог покумекал-покумекал, посмотрел, побормотал что-то там такое про себя и сказал: - Аюрведист говорит правильно. Единственный способ для него избавиться от этой болезни это послушаться этого аюрведист. Я вижу что по прашне он должен его послушаться. Я раскинул всё, он должен поступить как он это говорит.  

Тогда царь обратился к своему брахману. Его звали Шабара Свами, великий ачарья, толстый, как положено. Брахманы должны обладать определённой фигурой. Мадхвачарья объясняет это в одной своей книге. Он говорит о внешних признаков гуру, кто имеет право быть гуру. Он говорит, что гуру  должен быть высотой два метра, - не больше и не меньше. И живот у него должен быть по объёму половину его роста. Никак не меньше. Если его живот меньше, то он не годится в гуру.   

Дальше он потом приводит какие-то исключения, но в целом брахман должен быть высокий, статный и соответственно, живот у него должен  быть большой. потому что основная профессия браманов - это есть в основном, ходить к другим и принимать пожертвования.  Так или иначе, этот  Шабара Свами вышел и царь стал спрашивать что делать, вот так и так - этот брахман ни в какую вино не хочет пить. 

Ему говорят что он должен выпить вино, - он не хочет. В обмороке тут лежит.  Шабара Свами, открыл свой толстый кондуит,  стал смотреть и сказал: - Ничего страшного. Я здесь при всех клянусь. Веды говорят и Веды это непререкаемый закон. В такой ситуации если врач говорит, если чрезвычайная ситуация, брахман выпьет немножко вина и касты своей не лишится.  И в этот момент когда он это произнес, все люди застыли от ужаса, ибо они подумали: "Неужели нам придётся быть свидетелями этого страшного явления - брахман при нас будет пить вино?! Нечто совершенно немыслимое! 

И в этот момент раздался голос с неба. Страшный громовой голос стал говорить: - Эй Шабара Свами  что ты себе позволяешь? Как у тебя язык повернулся это сказать, чтобы бы брахман пил вино! 

Шабара Свами посмотрел на это и сказал: - Эй не слушайте этот голос! Этот голос ничего не понимает в Ведах. Вот у меня в Ведах все написано. Этот голос может быть что-то там такое бормочет не понятно что, но на самом деле, - вот у меня написано, пей!   Брахман только понюхал вино, ему дурно стало. От одного запаха голова закружилась и в тот же момент из ноздрей от этого запаха червяк выпал и он сразу же выздоровел. Всё кончилось благополучно  

Смысл в том что Веды дают советы, они объясняют каким образом человек должен жить, но на самом деле, особенно в наше время человеку очень трудно пользоваться Ведами, что в сущности это практически невозможно и поэтому Кришна говорит Арджуне этот стих произносит этот стих и неоднократно на протяжении всей Бхагавад-гиты, говорит: - Поднимись над гунами, стань трансцендентным по отношению к гунам. 

Это - единственный выход, если ты хочешь ты хочешь быть счастливым в этом мире, если ты хочешь чего-то достичь, ты должен выйти из под влияния гун. Потому что если мы не выйдем, то мы все время будем блукать здесь в этом мире и всё время совершать ошибки и все время страдать из-за этих ошибок. Но выйти из-под влияния материальной природы непросто 

Шримад-Бхагаватам 6.2.26. Как найти подходящую пару 15 сентября 2001

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Как один наш друг Максим Степаненко, который затеял, инициировал процесс над Бхагавад-гитой в Томске. Он говорит, что вообще из всех сект Харе Кришна самая опасная, потому что они живут по самым строгим принципам. По самым строгим: мяса вообще не едят, сексом не занимаются, наркотики не употребляют. Самая опасная секта!

Где логика-то? Логика где?

Я не помню точно как он это формулирует. С одной стороны он наверняка не верит в прошлую жизнь, в возможность прошлой жизни, а с другой стороны он говорит, что если бы не их несчастье, они наверняка стали бы настоящими православными монахами, потому что у них склонность есть, но как-то их не туда... А в чём разница-то? Вот есть путь праведной жизни - принципы праведности одни. Если человек меняется в лучшую сторону, что ещё нужно? Почему, зачем нужно бояться чего-то? В этом критерий истинности Шастр. И мы можем видеть, что люди, который всерьёз принимают Библию, Коран, начинают жить в соответствии с этими принципами, они тоже меняются, если они правильно понимают это.

Шримад-Бхагаватам 4.22.24. Квалификация для проповедника. 20 июля 2014, Нижний Новгород

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Вопрос жизни и смерти*
Пристегните привязные ремни, пожалуйста. На мой взгляд это не вопрос получится - не получится, нравится - не нравится; не вопрос сможем мы - не сможем. Это вопрос жизни и смерти. Я полностью в данном вопросе, в данной ситуации, согласен с Ниранджаной Махараджем, потому что я вижу как сознание Кришны размывается со страшной силой и потому, что мы будучи образовательным учреждением, как замыслил его Шрила Прабхупада, не знаем что мы преподаём, зачем мы преподаём, какой результат нашего преподавания должен быть, какие критерии качества преподавания, качества нашей подачи материала, критерии усвоения человеком этого материала. 

То есть всё абсолютно полностью делается как Бог на душу положит. И хорошо, если на душу положит Бог, а то может быть на душу положит кто-то ещё. И хорошо если на душу, а то кто-то может положить в какое-то другое место : )  И мы будем это делать с умным видом и будем думать, что это сознание Кришны. 

Я вижу как люди проповедуют и всё это называют сознанием Кришны и всё это подается под соусом сознания Кришны, но при этом, иногда волосы на голове дыбом становятся, к сожалению, не от трансцендентного экстаза, а от ужаса, от того, что люди говорят, причём люди, которые занимают определённое положение в Обществе, к кому прислушивается, а потом другие их повторяют! 

Буквально недавно у нас была ситуация, когда мы в небольшим кругу в Региональном совете слушали лекцию и там человек сказал некое этимологическое объяснение одного санскритского слова, которое меня очень заинтересовало. Ну просто потому что я чуть-чуть, рудиментарно знаю санскрит и меня смутила немножечко подача и объяснение.

Оно была очень интересное, очень трансцендентное, но имеющие очень мало отношения к реальности. 

Я у него спросил: - Откуда это? 

Он назвал имя одного знаменитого проповедника и сказал: - Вот из его семинара.  

Я специально полез ради интереса вовсю проверять какие-то словари. Это вообще не имеет никакого отношения к реальности. Ровным счётом никакого отношения к реальности! Но просто один человек говорит, у него есть уже положение авторитета, другой человек повторяет; третий человек повторяет, добавив еще что-то и в результате на выходе - не сознание Кришны - это хуже чем испорченный телефон. Мы чем мы тут занимаемся? Игрой в испорченный телефон? Или чем мы занимаемся?   

Изначально Веды отличались тем, что там внутри была заложена система верификации знания. Чем отличается ведическая философия и почему ведическая философия продержалась, почему ведическая культура продержалась и была такой стабильной и почему люди обретали необычайную силу когда присоединялись к ней, до тех пор пока корни её не вырвали?   

Именно тем, что там было очень чёткая стандартная конкретная система и всё начиналось с гносеологии. Гносеология означает что такое прамана. Что такое прамана? Кто из вас, преподавателей может дать определение праманы? 

Преподаватель: - Источник знания 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Так, ещё кто-то? 

Другой преподаватель: - Доказательство 

Преподаватель: - Верификация   

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Не доказательство. Доказательство - это гауна-вритти этого слова  Это доказательство тоже. Праманa используется как еvidence - свидетельство. Но на самом деле слово прамана означает метод, с помощью которого можно обрести верное знание. Потому что в санскрите отличают два понятия: прама - верное знание и бхрама - само слово понятно что означает. Прама и бхрама.

Бхрама - это неверное знание. Как и человек отличается от животных тем, что он может оценить, он способен оценить верный у него знание или нет. Если он не оценивает насколько корректны знания, которые у меня есть, то это не человек. Если просто автоматически иду и подразумеваю, что любое знание, которое у меня есть, любое ощущение, которое у меня есть верное, - я не человек, я - животное. 

Животные действуют точно таким же образом. Они что-то знают действует, но они не могут поставить под вопрос или под сомнение своё знание. В основе, в фундаменте ведической системы, ведической философии лежит гносеология, то есть понимание того, откуда берётся верное знание. И мы знаем, что в конечном счете верное знание какое? Верное знание это кто? Шабда. Кто может дать определение шабды? Что есть шабда-прамана? 

Шри Гаура Хари: - апарушея-шабда

Преподаватель: - Из внешнего источника... 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Есть две разновидности шабда-праманы - это кто, это что?

Шри Гаура Хари: - Знание, полученное из Вед по парампаре. 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Из каких Вед? Ну Вед много, что под Ведами подразумевается?

Преподаватель: - Шрути 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Есть у нас доступ к апарушея-шабде? Zero. У нас нет квалификации для того, чтобы шрути получать; у нас нет квалификации для того, чтобы шрути изучать. К сожалению, мы должны признаться.  Шрути значит откровение. Для того, чтобы понять шрути нужно обладать определённой квалификацией. Есть другая категория шабды. Как называется другая категория шабды? 

Преподаватель: - Аптавакья.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да, аптавакья. Что такое аптавакья?   

Преподаватель: - Это утверждение авторитетов 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да, это утверждение апт. Кто такие апты? Кто такие авторитеты? Когда мы услышали какого-то человека...  В сущности мы как бы ссылаемся на шабда-праман: "Я услышал, такой-то человек сказал". Но надо задать себе вопрос в том, прежде всего, а могу я повторять слепо? Я могу вообще повторять? Есть у меня основания повторять? 

Для этого я должен понять, является этот человек аптой или нет. Иначе я буду распространять не праму, а бхраму - заблуждения. Я буду распространять вокруг себя заблуждения, чем мы успешно занимаемся. Благополучно занимаемся. Мы распространяем столько суеверий, столько заблуждений, что просто страшно становится.   Кто такие апты? 

Преподаватель: - Мудрецы 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Кто может дать определение? В чём их совершенство? Как я определю? Вот - совершенство? Для меня Путин совершенство. Кто возразит? 

Шри Гаура Хари: - Кто излагает чисто (неразборчиво).   

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Ну да, прежде всего, это человек, определение сейчас к сожалению точно не скажу, не помню наизусть, но я обязательно скажу. Это человек, у которого прежде всего нет необходимости обманывать.  То есть, когда мы определяем кто для нас является этим аптой, мы должны понять обладает ли этот человек определённой степенью отрешенности, чистоты и аскетизма, то у него нет необходимости обманывать. Потому что обман откуда берётся? Откуда берётся обман?   

Преподаватель: (не слышно)   

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Ну да, правильно, от желания выгоды, от желания попользоваться человеком, получить что-то от этого человека, поэтому я обманываю и поэтому такому человеку нельзя доверять. И этот обман может быть очень тонкий. Я могу свой авторитет продвигать, я могу придумать какое-нибудь объяснение какого-нибудь слова, чтобы произвести на людей впечатление или ещё что-то или я хочу протолкнуть свою теорию. 

Чтобы протолкнуть свою теорию, конкретно своё понимание, я буду подгонять какие-то стихи или ещё что-то под своё понимание и так далее.  То есть в принципе аптавакья это прежде всего смрити, это свидетельство таких великих мудрецов как я Вьясадева создал. И для нас естественно кто является этим аптой и апта-вакьей? 

Преподаватель: - Прабхупада 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да, Шрила Прабхупада. И мы не должны сейчас повторять это слепо. Мы должны понять почему Шрила Прабхупада является аптой.  На каком основании для нас Прабхупада является аптой? Кто может сказать? Преподавательница: (не слышно)

Преподаватель: - Личный пример 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Откуда мы знаем, что он давал знания без искажений? Как вы можете понять? 

Преподаватель: - Пример его жизни   Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да, именно так. Его бескорыстие. Тут прежде всего нужно судить по одному этому принципу. Почему я буду верить одному человеку и не буду верить другому человеку? Я должен себе задать этот вопрос: "А этот человек, у него есть какая-то корысть или нет?"

Есть у него есть какая-то корысть, то меня вообще нет никаких оснований ему доверять. Как бы он не знал санскрит, какие цитаты не приводил, чтобы он не делал, мне нет оснований ему доверять. Потому что я знаю у него есть очень серьёзные причины обманывать, он хочет эксплуатировать меня.   

Вот и собственно сейчас речь идёт о том, чтобы мы с вами поняли слова Шрилы Прабхупады, которые являются для нас аптой, его слова для нас шабда-прамана. И каким образом мы можем донести эти слова без искажений? Потому что я вижу как слова Шрилы Прабхупады искажаются сплошь и рядом, подгоняется под своё понимание. 

У Уильяма Блейка есть знаменитые стихи 

Both read the Bible day and night, 
But thou read'st black where I read white. 

И ты, и я, мы изучаем Библию день и ночь,
И там где ты видишь белое, я вижу чёрное 

Мы изучаем одну и ту же книгу, мы изучаем одни и те же слова и мы полностью по-разному это понимаем. И поэтому сейчас очень важно понять и собственно для этого мы с вами здесь собираемся. Мы собираемся, чтобы мы перестали обманывать людей. Потому что когда мы протаскиваем какие-то свои идеи под видом того, что это сказал Шрила Прабхупада, мы просто дёшево и совершенно бесчестно прикалываемся его авторитетом, мы  просто себя накачиваем цитируя его или ещё что-то, а в конце концов мы хотим доказать что-то своё. 

Нам нужно понять что мы даём людям и результат будет очень воодушевляющим, результат будет такой как мы уже говорили, - что человек будет в результате образования переходить со ступени с шрадхи на какую ступень?   

Преподаватель: - Ништхи 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Ну да, в итоге ништхи.  Он научиться правильно общаться с преданными, он научится ценить общество преданных. Я видел людей. Эти люди 20 лет в Обществе преданных, они не ценят, не понимают и чем дальше, тем больше: критикуют и всё что угодно и как угодно и так далее. 

Они научатся заниматься совместно служением у них будет происходить очищение какой-то, они почувствуют что реально карма уходит. То есть они почувствуют реальные результаты всего этого. Это конкретный результат. В конечном счете нам нужно пратьякаша, какое-то доказательство того, что всё идёт верно. 

Доказательство этого будет являться то, что люди прогрессирует, что они становятся счастливыми и что мы счастливыми становимся. Но сейчас у нас появилось огромное количество апт. Заметили, да?  У нас с каждым годом появляется огромное количество авторитетов в нашем Обществе. Цитируют этого, того, сего, пятого, десятого.  И это дальше идёт и дальше идёт и это размывается.

Тут одни акценты, тут другие акценты.  Надо что-то делать. Это караул.  Ниранджана Махарадж совершенно правильно говорит. Нам нужно понять чему мы учим людей и что должно быть на выходе в результате этого и нам нужно обязательно эту вещь стандартизировать и более того, нам нужно очень чётко стандартизировать квалификацию самого преподавателя, - насколько мы квалифицированны. 

Мы должны сами себе какую-то оценку ставить насколько я честное и чисто подаю всё это. То есть, ещё раз. Я начал с того, что это не вопрос хочу - не хочу, нравится - не нравится, хорошая сангха - нехорошая сангха. Это - вопрос жизни и смерти. Мы должны преподавать одно и тоже и результат должен быть один и тот же, потому что это наука.  Этим наука отличается от магии, от спекуляции, от колдовства, от ещё чего-то. 

Наука значит: вводные такие, - на выходе предсказуемый результат. У нас есть такое сейчас? Мы знаем что мы вводим и какой результат появится и в конце-концов? 

Преподаватель: - Да  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Какой? Что мы вводим?   

Преподаватель: - Мы вводим гьяну, в результате получаем все сложности гьяна-йоги под прикрытием бхакти. 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Мы много чего вводим. Если бы мы гьяну вводили ещё бы куда ни шло. Ещё может не так всё плохо было бы. 

Преподаватель: - На выходе было бы отречение 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Ну да она выходе как минимум было бы отречение  :smilies:  Ну то есть, ещё раз. Нам нужно как минимум, нам нужно другой пример. Я читал книгу, которую написал один из лидеров нашего Общества. У меня волосы иногда на голове дыбом становились опять же не от трансцендентного экстаза. Там есть много каких-то замечательных вещей. Видно что человек работал, думал, размышлял, но при этом видно... Вот вы знаете наверняка... Кто-то музыкой занимался?

И всегда видно есть у человека школы или нет. Человек может быть очень талантливый, но если у него школы нет, то какой бы он талантливый не был, сразу это будет чувствоваться. Это в любом деле. Любителя от профессионала всегда можно отличить. Правильно, да? Он может талантливый, но он любитель - это видно.   

Он любитель - у него всё время что-то там непонятно - импровизации какие-то. И вот чувствуется - нету понимания базовых основ, на которых философии зиждется.   Настолько это всё сейчас зыбко, настолько это всё сейчас размывается какими-то очень красивыми, но очень приблизительно вещами.  Есть прамана, есть Шримад Бхагаватам. У нас в принципе одна прамана. Главная прамана у нас Шримад Бхагаватам в объяснении  Шрила Прабхупады.   

И Бхагавад-гита.  Я поделюсь с вами болью своей, потому что тебе человек говорит: - А вот я объясняю Бхагавад-гиту с точки зрения самой Бхагавад-гиты - как Кришна её объясняет. А вот мне интересно. 

А я говорю: - Шрила Прабхупада не объясняет Бхагавад-гиту с точки зрения самой Бхагавад-гиты.  Шрила Прабхупада принципиально не объясняет Бхагавад-гиту с точки зрения самой Бхагавад-гиты.

Шрила Прабхупада объясняет Бхагавад-гиту с точки зрения Шримад Бхагаватам и кто мы такие, чтобы приходить после Шрилы Прабхупады и пытаться объяснить Бхагавад-гиту с точки зрения самой Бхагавад-гиты и какая ценность в том, что мы объясним Бхагавад-гиту с точки зрения самой Бхагавад-гиты?   И есть у нас вообще квалификация для того чтобы объяснить Бхагавад-гиту с точки зрения самой Бхагавад-гиты? 

Преподаватель: - А если я скажу, что я с точки зрения Шрилы Прабхупады объясняю? 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Это твоя священная обязанность объяснять Бхагавад-гиту с точки зрения Шрилы Прабхупады. Для это мы собираемся здесь и пытаемся понять каким образом нужно объяснять Бхагавад-гиту с точки зрения Шрилы Прабхупады. Теперь все остальные должны быть быть уверены что ты это делаешь. Для этого мы здесь и собираемся   

Преподаватель: - Я сам должен быть уверен 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - И ты сам должен быть уверен. Совершенно верно. 

Преподаватель: - И на садху-санге я скажу я вот так это понимаю   

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да, именно так. Поэтому ты приходишь на сангху и спрашиваешь и сангха здесь до какой-то степени может эту вещь...   Ну то есть, я что хочу сказать. Ну это, еще раз, не вопрос хочу или не хочу. Мы должны это сделать. Мы должны сделать некую единую систему, чтобы мы были уверены что мы преподаём и мы будем счастливы. Ещё раз, доказательством этого, результатом этого, пратьякшей будет то, что мы будем счастливы и  люди, которые будут получать это будут счастливы. Почему? Потому что у них вера будет появляться. Первое слово, с которого Шрила Рупа Госвами начинает описание веры... Какое? Утсаха. А утсаха что значит? 

Преподаватель: - Энтузиазм 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Как Шрила Прабхупада объясняет слово энтузиазм в комментарии к этому стиху?   

Шри Гаура Хари: - Готовность действовать 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да, да. Готовность действовать. Действовать с разумом, на основании разума. Утсаха буквально значит энергия, сила. То есть, собственно, энтузиазм - когда есть вера, человек начинает действовать с разумом.  

Преподаватель: - Если это вера правильная? 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да, если эта вера правильная, если это та самая вера, шрадха о который идёт речь, то у человека появляется энергия к действию. Он воплощает её в каком-то действии, в конкретике, в конкретном служении, ещё в чём-то.  Мы видим как у нас... Мне вчера Шубхананда прабху жаловался.

Он говорит по поводу того что происходит в санге наших духовных братьев Шри Кешавы, Шри Гаура Хари. Они получают первую инициацию, вторую инициацию и потом исчезают. Всё - и ничего не делают. Это значит что утсаха зашкаливает уже. Уже перегорели лампочки или  как они называются? 

Из зала: - Транзисторы 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Ну да что-то перегорело короче  :smilies: . Столько энергии - просто уже делать ничего невозможно.  

Из зала: - Предохранители 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да, предохранители, пробки. Пробки перегорели от напора трансцендентной энергии  

Из зала: - Пробки можно назад включить 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Я что хотел когда мы с вами собирались в первый раз. Я сказал что в принципе всё просто - есть конкретный этап и конкретные критерии по которым можно понять, пройден этот этап или нет, достигли мы этого этапа или нет. Давайте попытаемся это сделать. Давайте попытаемся сделать так по крайней мере на нашем с вами уровне. Давайте вернёмся к истокам и поговорим о каких-то таких базовых вещах и каких-то определениях. Есть мы правильно будем говорить какой будет результат?   

Преподаватель: - Энтузиазм. 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да, энтузиазм, желание делиться этим с другими, энергия, желание проповедовать дальше все эти правильные, хорошие вещи.  На самом деле действительно очень трагичная ситуация. На мой взгляд во-первых действительно мы синхронизируем - это основное: как мы рассказываем, как мы подаём, что мы подаём, какие акценты мы делаем, безусловно. 

Потому что мы все так или иначе занимаемся наставничеством. Это одна цель. Какая ещё цель? Для чего мы тут собираемся? Мы должны сами очень хорошо, чётко понять что мы делаем и делаем ли мы правильно, то что мы делаем. И для этого мы собираемся здесь и для этого нужна сангха и мы сами развиваемся здесь, мы сами узнаем, мы сами проясняем своё знание.   

То есть мы синхронизируем, мы общаемся друг с другом, мы пытаемся понять как мы делаем это и делаем это единым образом, потому что Шрила Прабхупада...  Это поразительно до какой степени он ответственно подходил. Вы наверняка слышали эту историю когда Шрила Прабхупада заплакал когда Мукунда Махарадж...   

Когда Шрила Прабхупада заболел в первый раз, у него был очень серьёзный сердечный приступ в 67 году, в Нью-Йорке это было. Он уже вернулся из Сан-Франциско и должен был уехать в Индию, потому что здоровье его было очень сложным. И преданные попросили Мукунда Махараджа, тогда он был не Мукунда Махарадж, а просто Мукунда, чтобы он подошёл и попросил его о чём-то и они остались наедине. 

Шрила Прабхупада через несколько дней должен был уехать и Мукунда Махарадж сказал: - Шрила Прабхупада, сейчас если Вы уедете, мы очень некрепкие, не окрепшие. Что будет с нами, с нашим сознанием Кришны, если вы сейчас уедете? Пришлите какого-нибудь своего духовного брата чтобы он продолжал нас вести. Шрила Прабхупада ничего не ответил. Долгая пауза возникла. И Мукунда Махарадж увидел как слёзы текут у него из глаз.   

Шрила Прабхупада потом через долгое время сказал: - Я могу прислать, но если он скажет хотя бы одно слово отличающееся от того, что говорю я, вы лишитесь своей веры.  

Это то, до какой степени Шрила Прабхупада ответственно подходил к тому, как давать наставления. Наставления должны быть синхронизированы. Потому что он понимал - когда наставления не синхронизированы, когда один говорит одно, другой говорит другое, у человека в голове что возникает? Каша. Каша на санскрите как будет? 

Из зала: - Кичри 

(Смех лектора, смех в зале)
Это хороший перевод, но у человека возникает самшая. Самая значит паралич, паралич воли. Сомнения у него возникают, потому что один говорит одно, другой говорит другую; один тянет в одну сторону, другой тянет в другую сторону. Это преступление по отношению к людям. И люди приходят, они очень доверчивые они в какой-то момент, когда у них возникает какая-то начальная вера они очень сильно открываются навстречу преданным. Все знают, все наверняка встречались с такими людьми.   

Который пришёл и вот он готов, он настолько верит всем, он смиренный, он принимает за чистую монету все вообще какие-только можно утверждения.  И тут приходим мы... И что мы говорим? 

Преподаватель: - Госвами Махарадж, во-первых разумный человек не будет при  принимать на веру слова. Ни более того, (неразборчиво) главного критерия.   

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Сначала мы пытаемся понять что мы даём правильные вещи, естественно. Первое что мы не синхронизируем нашу майю. 

Преподаватель: - Речь идёт об одинаковых словах? 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Нет, речь не идёт об одинаковых словах. Речь идёт об одинаковый сути, которую мы даём. Об одинаковой артхе, об одинаковых смыслах. Да, для этого для этого она не только слоги мы мы мы как минимум. Мы должны знать базовые понятия. Кто может сказать две основных, две главных шлоки из Шримад Бхагаватам, на которых основана конкретная, специфическая философия гаудия-вайшнавов. Кто может сказать два столпа, две основы на которых Госвами Вриндавана сформировали философию гаудия-вайшнавов? Прежде всего Джива Госвами. 

Преподавательница: - Кришна сту бхагаван сваям 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да, это одна шлока. Всю её можете прочитать?   этах чамша калах пумсах  В принципе эти две строчки достаточно. Это одна. И вторая? 

Шри Гаура Хари: ваданти тат гьяна аджваям 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - И к этим двум шлокам. Потому что никто никто другой из вайшнавов-ачарьев не обращает такого внимания на них.  Более того, они дают другие толкования этим шлокам.  Это тот скелет на чём вся философия зиждется. Мы должны понимать каким образом из этих двух шлок, из этих двух праман возникает всё то что мы делаем  и всё остальное. Естественно мы должны знать чёткие базовые определения. Мы будем говорить по-разному в этом нет никакого сомнения, но мы должны понимать что мы даём и каким образом мы проставляем акценты и каким образом, почему Шрила Прабхупада делал то, что он делал и как он это делал. 

*** 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Ты сказал что любой человек будет включать разум. Это неправда, это не так. 

Преподаватель: - Такой подход ориентирован на неразумных людей? 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Это не совсем так по очень простой причине. Когда человек сталкивается в самом начале с чем-то далеко превосходящим его повседневный опыт, выходящим за пределы этого опыта, ещё что-то такое, он в высшей степени, склонен принимать авторитет людей.   

И даже если он по жизни очень критичен и у него есть это критическое способность осмысливать слова других людей и таких людей не так много, но даже в случае такого человека склонность человека, который, скажем так, прошёл процесс обращения в какую-то иную мировоззренческую систему, он... И это хорошо, в этом нет ничего дурного, просто мы не должны его обмануть в этот момент. Этот человек очень склонен принимать чужие авторитеты.

Он будет принимать всё абсолютно, просто потому, что по определению эти люди давно занимаются, у них одежды такие, у них тилаки, красивые слова говорят непонятные.  Даже критически мыслящий человек в какой-то момент очень сильно vulnerable - очень сильно уязвим.  Ну как бы очень сильно открывается человек - это нормально, в этом ничего дурного нет. 

Он по определению не сможет ничего полностью критически осмыслить.  Я сейчас пытаюсь вспомнить какие-то истории из моей жизни, потому что мне в начале много чего говорили. Один пример любопытный. У преданных есть такое понятие новое биологическое понятие, которое они ввели. Это - "зернобобовые"  :smilies:   :smilies:  

Шри Гаура Хари: - Я смотрел, есть такие. Я не помню, но это определённые виды бобов. 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Мне понадобилось много лет, хотя я в общем-то был где-то близок к биологии, понять что в общем-то как таковых зернобобовых не существует в природе. Есть - зерновые, есть - бобовые. Есть - злаки, есть - бобовые. Зернобобовых - нету. Я в течение многих нет повторял, что нельзя есть зернобобовые  :smilies:   :smilies:   Это один из примеров того, как нам говорят - мы принимаем. В какой-то момент я понял - ну нету такого. 

Ещё один пример любопытный из моей переводческой истории. По-английски караталы всё время переводят как cymbals. Ну и, соответственно, все всегда переводили "цимбалы". Цимбалы и цимбалы. Ну и ладно, хорошо, цимбалы. Как слышится, так и пишется. Вот они цимбалы и я уверен до сих пор многие уверены что это цимбалы. В какой-то момент, много лет спустя, после того как мы писали "цимбалы", я заглянул узнать что такое цимбалы и понял что цимбалы это струнный инструмент, что-то вроде гуслей, что они вообще не имеют никакого отношения к ударным  :smilies:   :smilies:   :smilies:  

Шри Гаура Хари: - По моему Равиндра Сварупа Прабху говорил, что мы так сильно верили Шриле Прабхупаде, что если он сказал, что все души рождаются в печке матери Яшоды, мы бы поверили   

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Не, ну правильно, естественно, это так сказать, то с чем мы имеем дело. Мы имеем дело с чудом возникновения веры. Как Бхактивинод Тхакур сравнивает шрадху, веру с маленькой новорожденной девочкой. Он говорит что младенец только что родившийся очень склонен к тому чтобы у него появляются микробы, глисты, паразиты, ещё что такое. Он говорит, что очень часто вера заражается всем этим.

Иногда она погибает из-за этих и нужно чтобы прошло какое-то время прежде чем она вырастет, окрепнет и станет нормальной, когда она сама, когда у неё иммунная система станет настолько сильной, что она будет так сказать сама сопротивляться этим болезням. Поэтому особенно вначале надо быть очень осторожным. Потом, да, иногда у человека возникает критическое мышление, он может задать себе вопрос: "Где это в Шримад Бхагаватам написано, где подтверждение этому?" Не всегда, к сожалению. 

Так что на мой взгляд очень важно чтобы здесь действительно чтобы мы знали что такое прама - истинное знание, которое надо передавать.  Чтобы мы делали это каждый с пониманием своей аудитории, всем остальным. Там будут вариации, безусловно.  Но не должно быть искажений в этом.  Я как раз завтра собирался об этом говорить я не знаю успею я завтра дойду я завтра до этого или нет. 

Я попытаюсь рассказать почему сампрадая становится стабильной и что такое сампрадая. Сампрадая стабильна только тогда, когда она может переопределять себя всё время в новых обстоятельствах, но чтобы переопределять себя в новых обстоятельствах и не терять, не размываться, не терять суть, нужно чтобы эта суть или этот костяк у неё был очень чётко, тогда ей не страшно всегда в соответствии с этими новыми обстоятельствами себя переопределять и тогда она остаётся сампрадаей. 

Это собственно то, что с нашей сампрадаей происходило.  Это то, что к сожалению с другими сампрадаями, ну по крайней мере с одной, который у меня перед глазами не происходило, и в какой-то момент она застывает во времени и у неё нету этой...  Но для того,  для того чтобы это делать без потерь для себя, она должна иметь костяк твёрдый. Это то, чем мы с вами занимаемся. Мне хотелось сказать, что это в высшей степени важная вещь.   

И очень важно чтобы действительно все люди, которые занимаются образованием, приходили сюда, чтобы мы сформировали эту счастливую атмосферу радости настоящего познания. Потому что настоящее познание приносит радость. 100% процентов. Когда чувствуешь что вот она истина, вот оно живое, правильное, большое! Очень большое счастье приходит.   

Поэтому мне хотелось сказать что это очень здорово что вы встречаетесь, просто надо действительно понять насколько это важно, насколько это серьёзно, что это практически самое важное сейчас  Из этого, если мы правильно будем это делать, возникнет наставническая система. Именно система, не просто отдельные наставнический группы.     

Сейчас же, что греха таить, каждый кто в лес, кто по дрова.  Я не знаю у вас была такая поговорка? Вы слышали, но в моём детстве мне её мама часто повторяла. Она говорила: "Каждый понимает по степени своей испорченности" 

Из зала: - В меру своей испорченности 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - В меру своей испорченности. Ну вот это то, что с нами сейчас происходит.   

Преподаватель: - Недостатки обусловленной души. Один из четырёх. 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да, но если бы из этого заколдованного круга не было выхода, то тогда бы нам нечего было тут делать. Потому в начале всегда мы определяем с того как получить истинное знание.  Да, мы обусловленные души, но у нас есть возможность получить истинное знание несмотря на эти четыре недостатка. 

Для этого мы должны получать их из правильного источника и должны делать это правильно, то есть наша attitude, наше отношение к процессу должно быть правильным.  Вот, собственно, и всё. Нужно понять кто есть правильный источник и какую позицию мы должны занять по отношению к этому источнику. Тогда это может быть гарантией того, что знание будет правильным. 

Я буду счастлив если через год я приду сюда, ну я думаю я раньше приду сюда,  и опять буду задавать такие вопросы, которые я задал сейчас и мне все будут...  Какой стих определяет квалификацию для бхакти. Кто может сказать?  

Из зала: - джата-шраддхо мат-катхасу 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да, хорошо. В каких двух стихах Кришна комментирует этот стих?   

Из зала: - Из той же главы 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Не из той же главы, но позже немножко. Ну, правильно. Очень здорово что мы изучаем бхакти-правешу. Может быть мы когда-нибудь войдём в царство бхакти с помощью бхакти-правеши. И сюда нужно приходить именно очень смиренно, приходить как моё служение, как служение Шриле Прабхупаде, как моя надежда на то, что смогу это служение делать правильно и вносить свой вклад здесь. Я уверен, что это может быть очень счастливым и радостным процессом.  

Вопрос: - Как правильно выстраивать эти встречи, чтобы не просто обсуждать стихи, а чтобы это было реальным развитием. То есть не просто обсуждение и пересказ 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Я думаю формы могут быть самые разные и нет смысла как-то пытаться... Вы сами должны определить форму. Если бы я определял форму, я бы что делал? Я попросил каждого из здесь присутствующих по очереди провести наставническое занятие по этой теме.  Подготовить и провести наставническое занятие. Потом, после того как мы побывали в роли подопечных, а человек побывал в роли наставника, потом бы мы могли обсуждать, собственно, что мы поняли, какие сильные стороны, какие недостатки. 

Но ещё раз это одна из тысяч возможных форм, в которых это обсуждение может проходить, но на выходе должно быть ясное понимание что мы доносим до человека и каким образом он это знание практически реально должен применять в своей жизни. То есть что это значит?

В идеале есть некий небольшой сухой остаток, который у человека должен остаться в результате этого занятия и очень важно чтобы он в следующий раз, столкнувшись с какой жизненной ситуацией, которая соответствует этой теме, мог это знание применить. То есть очень важно попытаться понять или задать ему вопрос или поставить его в какую-то жизненную ситуацию, где бы он на основании этого знания или этого понимания мог принять решение.   

То есть как Шрила Прабхупада говорил что я хочу чтобы мои ученики... Разбуди его во сне и спроси его кто такой гуру и он скажет кто такой гуру, где определение гуру.  Кто может определение гуру дать? Я бужу вас  :smilies:  

тасмад гурум прападйета... 

са гурум эвабхигаччхет...   

Что это практически означает? Мы сейчас не эту тему обсуждаем, но просто чтобы человек мог сказать это и мог понять действительно как это применять на практике, то есть эти две основные вещи чтобы он понимал. Санскрит нужен только для одного - для того, чтобы запомнить. Почему это всё в стихах делается? Потому, чтобы это просто запомнить, чтобы это легко было, чтобы... Вот сейчас те, кто произнесли они же знают - за этим стихом они же знают всю философию. 

На мой взгляд, отвечая на ваш вопрос, что должно быть на выходе. Хорошо проведённое наставническое занятие это то, что небольшая сутра выходит из этого понимания и человек понимает, как её в широком спектре жизненных ситуаций можно применить или что это значит или что он может увидеть её, как как эта вещь работает. 

Потому что, что такое даршан? Даршан - это же способность увидеть что-то, когда мы обретаем способность видеть что-то, что мы раньше не видели в этом мире. Мы изучаем философию и вдруг мы видим. Раньше мы не видели в себе зависти. Изучили философию и вдруг поняли - оказывается, - я завистливая скотина. Неутешительный вывод  :smilies:  Правда, ничего не сделаешь. Чтобы мы умели со стороны увидеть эти вещи, а с другой стороны действовать правильно в каких-то ситуациях. По крайней мере если мы доведём до сознания, а не просто инстинктивно, реактивно будем действовать.   

Преподавательница: ... Казалось бы   

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - абстрактно всё, сухо   

Преподавательница: - Плюс к этому, мне кажется, казалось бы мы говорим всем...   

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Ну на мой взгляд если если вы действительно как бы преданная этой сангхи, не ограничивайте себя сильно во времени. Один-два раза в месяц можно собраться и как бы посвятить этому значительную часть времени. Придите сюда и не экономьте время на...   Ну раз уж мы собрались, то давайте проведём его с пользой, а не для галочки. Давайте уж попытаемся максимально. И естественно на мой взгляд что нужно? 

Нужно чтобы был очень хороший ведущий всё равно, какой-то постоянный, который бы отсекал ненужные обсуждения, потому что такие обсуждения действительно могут ветвиться и куда-то уходить и размывать; который мог бы фокусировать всё время.   Ну то есть на мой взгляд к каждому занятию должны готовятся как минимум два человека: постоянный ведущий, который направляет дискуссию и который  ведёт это всё в какое-то русло, пытается достичь какой-то цели, отвечает за цель данных занятий. 

И человек, который готовится к этому занятию, который его проводит. И ведущий должен чётко знать и должна быть четкая дисциплина и вам нужно слушаться. Подумайте кто это может быть Парамананда Пури или Шри Гаура Хари.   

***

Эффект кумулятивный, эффект будет накапливается нужно просто сделать это последовательно.  Отлично, продолжайте собираться и я буду периодически приходить к вам и вы будете рассказывать и я буду очень счастлив если я увижу, что у вас энтузиазм нарастает всё больше и больше

Встреча с преподавателями 6 января 2015

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Вопрос:* - Если я не принимаю ответственность за неприятности, которые со мной случаются на себя, то что я нарушаю? В чём суть, глубокая суть? В моём уме или в чём? Ведь бывают такие ситуации, когда человек явно не виноват, он ничего плохого не сделал, но к нему предъявляют претензии или в чём-то обвиняют, обманывают, искажают реальность. Для чего нужно принимать на себя ответственность в каких ситуациях?
*
Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* - Несколько вещей хочется сказать сразу. Наверное, бывают такие ситуации, когда человек явно не виноват, но на всякий случай надо спросить у других, как они видят эту ситуацию, потому что, в общем-то, что касается нас самих, то во всех ситуациях мы явно не виноваты. А со стороны всё-таки виднее. Это одна вещь, о которой мне хотелось сказать.

Главный смысл принятия на себя ответственности за то, что произошло в том, что если мы принимаем на себя ответственность, мы можем решить эту ситуацию, если мы обвиняем что-то вне меня, вне самого себя, то означает, что мы лишаем себя возможности решить что-то. Потому что люди пытаются, это поразительная вещь... Всегда, когда что-то мне не нравится в мире, всегда есть два члена уравнения: один я, а другой весь мир.

Всегда если что-то не так, если что-то причиняет боль, какая-то ситуация возникла...   Когда человек пытается разрешить ситуацию и стоит выбор что нужно поменять, чтобы было лучше, какой что в этом случае всегда человек предпочитает делать выбор? Что легче всего поменять? Весь мир поменять легче, чем самого себя? Правильно? Это абсурдная вещь, но неизменно мы пытаемся поменять всех остальных, всех других, которые виноваты, изменить ситуацию, изменить ещё что-то такое.

Тогда как по большей части мы не можем это делать. Себя мы можем изменить.  Смысл этого принятия, во-первых, потому что мы реально можем что-то поменять к лучшему если мы попытаемся докопаться. Ничего случайно не бывает. Ну нет таких ситуаций, когда все виноваты, а я ни в чём не виноват и я прям вот такой вот ангел, жертва невинная. В тот самый момент, когда мы начинаем считать себя жертвой, эта мысль уже является той причиной, по которой это произошло. Потому что мы возомнили себя жертвой.

Это одна вещь. Вторая вещь заключается в том ещё, почему мы должны принимать ответственность за самого себя. Потому что это основной урок Бхагавад-гиты. Мы должны начать наблюдать что у меня внутри происходит.  Мы как правило видим вещи вне себя очень хорошо. Проблемы других мы видим очень хорошо. Мы же очень хорошо можем кому угодно поставить диагноз.  Точно, вообще! Даже удивительно. Всё ясно! Единственно, кому мы не можем поставить диагноз, это кто? Сам я.

Есть хорошая история на этот счёт. Семья переехала в новый дом, в новую квартиру и квартира была окнами как раз напротив другой квартиры. Они были довольно близки и балкон был застеклен. Она выходила на балкон и видела, что делается на противоположном балконе поблизости.  Она каждый раз наблюдала, что женщина на противоположном балконе вешает бельё.

И она смотрела, рассматривала всё это и думала: "Господи, как же можно так грязно стирать? Пятно, и пятно, и пятно". Она постоянно возмущалась: "Как так может быть?" В конце-концов она позвала своего мужа: - Ты посмотри какая там неряха живёт. Всё время, когда вешает бельё и там сплошные пятна

В конце концов они в какой-то момент решили убраться у себя дома с мужем. Когда они стали убираться дома и дошли до балкона они стали мыть стёкла и смыли "пятно", которое было на чужом белье  :smilies:   И им стало ясно происхождение этого пятна.  Точно также и мы. Мы смотрим сквозь зеркало своего ума и на этом уме, хотите верьте, хотите нет, есть небольшие пятнышки.

Когда мы смотрим сквозь это зеркало, мы видим: "О, вон оно - пятно! Сплошные пятна, все виноваты! Но на самом деле нужно стекло помыть, - тогда меньше пятен будет на чужом балконе. Поэтому смысл ответственности в том, чтобы нам легче жить было. Принять глубокий смысл ответственности в том, чтобы реально решить проблему 

Бхагавад-гита 4.28. С чего начинается предание Богу 26 июля 2015, Харьков

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

_Вопрос не слышен _ 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да 

_Вопрос не слышен_ 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да 

_Вопрос не слышен_ 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да  :smilies:   Потому что вы в двойственности. Это утверждение верно, потому что эта двойственность есть в вашем уме. И Кришна говорит, Он даёт определение майи или иллюзии. Какое определение Он даёт майи или иллюзии во Второй Песне Шримад Бхагаватам в Чатур-шлоке?  

Да, когда мы видим что-то не связанным с Кришной,- это майя. Если мы видим этот мир связанным с Кришной, то сразу же двойственность уходит, мы сразу видим, что всё это Бог, что всё это разные проявления Бога и для нас, например, те же самые холод и жара перестают быть двойственностью. Потому что и холод и жара ... 

Сейчас мы говорим: "Мне нравится холод, мне не нравится жара", или наоборот. Ну, в такую погоду, обычно люди говорят: "Мне нравится жара, мне не нравится холод".  Так, когда вдруг, 19 мая выпадает снег, то люди говорят: "Фу, ну сколько можно!" Но что значит видеть этот мир, связанным с Кришной? 

Раз это Кришна и Кришна всемилостив, то нужно сказать:"Это милость Кришны! Надо же - милость Кришны выпала, сколько   милости выпало сегодня у нас! Какие у нас сугробы милости тут!  И тогда у нас не будет вот этого вот желания этой двойственностью наслаждаться. Для нас всё милость, для нас всё счастье!  

Снег выпал - хорошо: по милости Кришны выпал снег. Солнце светит - ещё лучше! По милости Кришны солнце светит! Жара, некуда деваться от этой жары? Джай! По милости Кришны! Удар меня хватил? По милости Кришны удар меня хватил! Для меня нет ничего - ни хорошего, ни плохого.  Всё одна милость Кришны. Если я понимаю это. Если я не понимаю этого, то тогда, - да, - есть плохое и хорошее. И пока это есть...

Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.10.19. Противоречия в Боге 19 мая 2002 | Сухарево |

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Я вас очень прошу поставить себя на место героини этой истории*

Иногда мы пребываем в этой иллюзии. Я хотел рассказать одну непридуманную историю не из Шримад Бхагаватам, а из нашей с вами демонической жизни  :smilies:  Эта история произошла в ИСККОН несколько лет тому назад. Она о том, как мы сами можем считать себя преданными, но при этом оставаться демонами.

Мало того, что мы носим какие-то одежды, мало что мы наносим тилаку – всё это нужно в конце концов чтобы правильное отношение или правильные ценности утвердились в нашем сердце. Ценность отрешенности, понимание того, что есть моя доля и я должен быть довольным тем, что приходит ко мне само собой без особой праяши, без особых чрезмерных усилий, попыток так или иначе нарушить закон

История очень любопытная и когда я её буду рассказывать я вас очень прошу поставить себя на место героини этой истории и решить всё-таки как бы вы поступали на её месте. История про одну бхактин из одной страны Восточной Европы. Она стала преданной и очень часто люди в странах Восточной Европы становятся преданными для того, чтобы уехать на Запад.

Как писали в одном из обзоров про разные тоталитарные секты, что вот Харе Кришна они ездят много и это одна из причин по которой люди становятся преданными. Ко мне примерно с периодичностью в два дня приходит письмо с просьбой порекомендовать кого-то поехать в Америку. Какого-то искреннего преданного, который ну очень искренне хочет распространять сознание Кришны в Америке. Изо всех сил  :smilies:  ????

Из Индии очень часто люди туда в Америку ездят. Эту преданную постигла примерно та же самая судьба. Она во чтобы то ни стало решила уехать на Запад и ей устроили фиктивный брак так как она была очень умелой и ещё что-то такое. Она переехала в одну из стран Западной Европы, её выдали замуж за некоего брахмачари, которому в общем-то было глубоко всё равно кто у него жена, потому что он никакого отношения к ней иметь не собирался. Вот.

И он снял своё оранжевое дхоти, переоделся в костюм, пошел, расписался с ней и таким образом она смогла переехать в западные страны и стала изо всех сил служить верой и правдой в храме. Но что случилось потом. Брахмачари этот на свою беду или на своё счастье поехал в какую-то далёкую страну куда-то на Тайланд или ещё на какой-то остров и разбился там на смерть. Но поехал он не на Аэрофлоте, а на Люфтганзе.

А все люди, которые летают на Люфтганзе автоматически страхуются. И вдруг эта женщина или девушка, я уж не знаю кто она была, выяснилось, что она наследница миллионной страховки за своего мужа, которого она видела один раз в ЗАГСе, кирхе или ещё где-то там, где они оформляли свои отношения.

И понятно, кто всё это послал? Кто всё посылает? Кришна! Кришна мне всё это послал! Ясное дело, Кришна!  :smilies:  Это моё!

Когда он погиб, преданные пришли к его родителям выразить своё соболезнование. Они сказали, что так и так – страховка около миллиона евро. Ни больше, ни меньше, что она должна была получить. Родители сказали: - Он всю свою жизнь трудился на ваше Общество, он всю свою жизнь отдал вашему Обществу и соответственно эти деньги по праву принадлежат вам.

Родители, которые не были преданными – они были карми, сказали: — Это не наши деньги. Эти деньги должны остаться у вас в Обществе. Но эта матаджи надела на себя траурный наряд и сказала: — Это мои деньги! Это мой муж. Это моё наследство, это принадлежит мне. В результате этого она подала в суд на своего духовного учителя, который попытался отговорить её от этого.

И духовный учитель в течении двух или трёх лет находился в страшном беспокойстве что его посадят в тюрьму. В результате правда всё окончилось благополучно – её оштрафовали, а не его, а деньги оставили. Это просто ещё раз показатель того, каким образом мы, говоря что-то на поверхности, а при этом наши ценности не становятся правильными, как мы остаёмся демонами.

Сколько бы мы не повторяли мантру, сколько бы мы не притворялись кем-то ещё, если мы при этом не меняем наше внутреннее отношение к этому миру, то мы остаёмся демонами. И как демоны мы получим что? Наградой за всё это будет просто опьянение и ничего другое. Мы не получим того, что мы можем получить.

Мы обкрадываем сами себя. На самом деле быть преданным означает нести определенные ценности в себе, не оставаться вором. Любой человек в этом мире так или иначе пытается быть вором, но преданный это человек, который пытается исправиться и понять: «Я во всём завишу от Кришны. В хорошем я завишу от Кришны, в плохом я завишу от Кришны. Всё это всего лишь урок, который Он посылает мне.

Шримад-Бхагаватам 8.8.39-40. 21 мая 2005

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: Говорят, что больнее всего нам делают те, кого мы любим, так как мы беззащитны от любви к ним. Но значит это не любовь? Как научиться не чувствовать этой боли и не причинять ее другим?

Ответ: Я уже ответил, собственно, на этот вопрос, потому что любовь сама по себе является нам наградой. Если это любовь подлинная, ашлишйа ва пада-ратам пинашту мам адаршанам марма-хатам кароту ва – если ты хочешь, Ты можешь растоптать Меня, если Ты хочешь, Ты можешь сжать Меня в объятиях.

Если хочешь, можешь не появляться передо Мной – мат-прана-натхас ту са ева напарах – все равно, Ты остаёшься самым любимым для Меня. Настоящая любовь счастлива самой собой по-настоящему.

Разумеется, когда близкий человек, в которого мы вкладывали что-то, причиняет боль или предает, это всегда больно. Но все равно, если моя любовь чистая, то у меня остаётся благодарность к этому человеку за то, что он дал мне возможность служить себе.

Как в моей жизни был этот случай, когда мой духовный учитель ушел при очень странных обстоятельствах или не самых лучших обстоятельствах, но сейчас, после того, как много лет прошло … и было больно во многих отношениях когда-то, но после того, как много лет прошло, сейчас в своем сердце я не вижу ничего кроме благодарности, потому что что он мне дал? – он дал мне возможность почувствовать вкус какого-то самопожертвования, и если бы не он, я бы этот вкус никогда не ощутил и благодаря тому, что я это делал, я что-то понял, что-то испытал и ничего, кроме настоящей благодарности у меня нет в сердце.

Потому что, а что, собственно, ещё мне нужно хотеть от него? Он дал мне возможность служить, служить миссии Шрилы Прабхупады, он дал мне возможность связаться со Шрилой Прабхупадой. Что может быть лучше, чем это?

И даже если у него сейчас какие-то сложности, это никоим образом не отменяет той роли, которую он сыграл в моей жизни, дав мне вкус – пусть маленький, пусть тень, пусть ещё очень далёкую тень от настоящего бескорыстия, но понимание того, что значит забыть о себе и думать о ком-то, кто лучше меня

Шримад-Бхагаватам 8.8.39-40. Ярославль 23.11.2008

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: … (о важности пересмотра процесса перевода книг Шрилы Прабхупады на русский)

Ответ: Суть в том, что нужно очень хорошо понять одну вещь: что перевод – это всегда ошибка. Перевод – это одна большая ошибка. Точного перевода – такого понятия нет, потому что когда я перевожу одно, я могу потерять другое. Если я пытаюсь точно следовать какому-то смыслу, может потеряться форма. А форма – существенная составляющая смысла.

Я пытаюсь перевести смысл, а этот смысл выражен в очень краткой и лаконичной форме, в виде какой-то сутры, а вот оно пожалуйста, я уже что-то потерял.  В конце концов, перевод – всегда ошибка. У меня есть печальный опыт перевода длительный. Сегодня только я заглянул в книжку, которую подарили Никите, перевод первого времени, когда люди пытались буквально переводить.

Есть принципы перевода и законы перевода. И, кстати говоря, в Ведах есть тоже определенные принципы перевода, например бхава-анувада. Анувада значит перевод, бхава-анувада – когда не переводится точно, буквально, а передается бхава.  Собственно, принцип перевода какой?

Плохой переводчик переводит что? Слово.
Посредственный переводит предложение.
Неплохой переводчик переводит один абзац.

То есть он знает, как связаны предложения в контексте каком-то. Абзац – это некая законченная мысль и он переводит, исходя из контекста так, чтобы человек, который читал, ему не нужно было напрягаться и понимать, какая там связь. Потому что если перевести одно предложение, очень легко особенно, при переводе с английского на русский, в английском фиксированный порядок слов, в русском нефиксированный порядок слов, и от порядка слов смысл зависит.

Если я не учитываю это, если я не учитываю тема-рематические отношения в логической связи между предложениями, то получится какофония.  Поэтому, скажем так, минимально приемлемый перевод – это перевод абзаца, когда у человека есть некое целостное понимание о том, о чем идёт речь и он пытается это перевести.

В принципе, я не думаю, что там так уж все размыто. В каких-то вещах, особенно в последнем переводе книги о Кришне, там больше поэзии, там больше вольности. Я пытался как-то возвратить это, но там не везде это все удавалось. Но скажем, в таких книгах, как «Бхагавад-гита» или «Шримад-Бхагаватам», там в основном сделан, насколько я вижу, насколько я могу судить – при том, конечно, что ошибки есть, сколько угодно их можно найти – но мы сослужим гораздо худшую службу, если мы будем переводить слова или даже отдельные предложения.

Хороший переводчик, блестящий переводчик, он переводит текст целиком. То есть он знает, каким образом все термины используются, он знает, как их применять и т.д. и он создает некий целостный текст, который производит такое же впечатление, как изначальный текст и смысл.  Но все равно там будут ошибки, в любом тексте будут ошибки.

Вопрос: ... Шрила Прабхупада в своих комментариях следует предыдущим ачарьям ...

Ответ: Конечно, и это учитывается, во многих случаях это учитывается.

Вопрос: ... Просто я преподаю бхакти-шастры и книги (переводы?) часто просматриваю и ...

Ответ: Надо подавать в ББТ, пожалуйста, там они собирают все эти вещи, нужно подавать. Над переводами постоянно идёт работа.

Вопрос: Один преданный предлагает комиссию создать и канонические издания сделать, которые уже утрясутся, чтобы не было таких ...

Ответ: Попробуйте. Если вам это удастся. Это очень сложная вещь. Потому что я помню, если у кого-то остались какие-то шрамы. Кришнананда Прабху тоже помнит, как в начале, какие споры были в начале, как ... Вся работа остановилась, потому что люди раздирались от споров ... Тогда комиссия канонического перевода, уже тогда в первый раз попытка была сделана. Была собрана комиссия, и они ни о чем договориться не могли, об элементарных терминах договориться не могли, как их нужно переводить. Потому что каждый считал, что только он прав. Но то, что нужно улучшать, тут никаких сомнений нет. Всегда есть место для этого

Принципы Ведического образования – 2

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Самое поразительное его качество, которое мы не замечали, когда он был рядом, по крайней мере я не замечал, не обращал внимания, заключалось в том, что он ни о ком плохо не говорил. Я сейчас напряженно пытаюсь вспомнить когда же он о ком-то говорил плохо, и не могу. Искренне пытаюсь вспомнить. Ни разу не слышал от него ничего плохого. Его жена мне рассказывала, что когда она начинала ворчать или обижаться или говорить что кто-то неправильно что-то делает, не так, у него был всегда один ответ: - Если можешь сделать лучше - сделай. Если не можешь, то молчи.

Мы всегда предъявляем какие-то претензии людям. Всегда думаем что он не такой, это не так, то не так. Никогда в жизни я не слышал ничего подобного от Радхи Дамодара. Никогда у него не было никаких претензий ни к кому. И эта простота самое замечательное качество, которое может быть у человека. На самом деле Кришна очень любит таких людей. Его уход - доказательство тому. Неожиданно Кришна забрал его от всех нас. И сейчас он привел всех нас сюда и действительно мы как-то думали изначально, что мы опустим его прах в Гангу, потому что его жена это хотела в Ришикеше. Но вчера всё так получилось, что мы поняли что Кришна хочет, чтобы мы опустили его прах здесь в присутствии всех преданных вместе со всеми.

И как прабху сказал правильно, - это проявление милости Кришны. Сегодня Рас Пурнима - самый удивительный праздник в вайшнавском календаре и самое высокое достижение человека войти в танец Раса. И тот факт что мы опускаем его прах в Ямуну в этот день, наверняка поможет ему войти в танец Раса. Ямуна дорога Кришне, Вриндаван дорог Кришне, Радха Дамодар дорог Кришне...

Прощание с прахом Радха Дамодара 16.10.2016

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

В Бхагавад-гите Кришна говорит об очень многих путях - и не случайно. Потому что мы, оглядевшись вокруг, поймём, что всегда будут люди, которые будут идти каким-то своими путями. Наивное желание всех людей поставить на путь истинный, заставить так или иначе всех идти  одним путём никогда не реализуется в этом мире. В этом мире всегда будет много религий и даже если люди официально признают какую-то одну религию, в пределах этой  одной религии они изобретут множество своих собственных путей, которые не будут иметь никакого отношения к этой религии. 

Официально они будут говорить - я принадлежу к этой религии, но при этом делать что-то, что полностью идёт вразрез с основными положениями этого пути. Как в течение многих лет, столетий и даже тысячелетий христианство пытается искоренить язычество, но язычество как было так и есть, процветает. Люди поклоняются разным богам, для разных целей, они по-разному их называют, у них разные мурти стоят, разные фотографии, изображения.   

У них по разному пуджу делают им. Не будем называть имена этих богов, чтобы не осквернять слух здесь собравшихся. Кто-то Алле Пугачёвой поклоняется, кто-то ещё кому-то. Вкусы всегда разные и разные люди идут разными путями. Сейчас популярна йога. Недавно был День йоги. Все во главе с премьер-министром Индии целый день йогой занимались.  Я видел фотографии. Сидит себе такой премьер-министр Индии и за ним стройные ряды йогов в каких-то йоговских позах.  Вот. И Кришна с самого начала говорит о том, что всегда будут разные пути.

Попытка всех построить под одну гребёнку, пригладить всех, построить по ранжиру, загнать всех в какую-то одну вещь заранее обречена на неудачу.  Те из вас, кому повезло жить при Советском Союзе знают, что там была своя религия и тоже был очень ревнивый бог Ленин.   Он не признавал никаких других богов. Поклоняться можно было только ему и его ближайшим апостолам.  Невозможно было отклониться. Были целые огромные учреждения, которые следили за чистотой веры - КГБ. Они тщательно охраняли. Ну, своя инквизиция была.

Всё как нужно. Все атрибуты необходимые для того чтобы сохранить некое идеологическое целомудрие были на месте, тем не менее ничего не получилось, ничего не вышло. Сейчас очередная попытка делается в разных странах по-разному так или иначе всех людей загнать куда-то.  Но эта попытка заранее обречена на неудачу, даже если люди руководствуются благими намерениями.  Если мы посмотрим ведическую культуру и даже посмотрим саму Бхагавад-гиту как квинтэссенцию или очень короткую энциклопедию ведической культуры, мы поймём что Кришна признаёт разные пути...  

Он в этом одном стихе перечислил штук 5-6 разных путей. Он говорит что можно жертвовать и вы улучшите свою карму. Наверняка! Шрила Прабхупада приводит различные формы: можно совершать аскезу, поститься по-разному. Шрила Прабхупада говорит про чандраяна-врату. Чандраяна-врата это когда я ем в соответствии с лунной фазой. В первую лунную фазу я ем одну пригоршню и так дохожу до 15, а потом опять убывает это всё до нуля. И потом опять. Ну то есть человек совершает суровые аскезы какие-то, отказывается от еды, от ещё чего-то. 

Другие не синхронизируют это с лунным календарём и постятся по Полю Брэггу. В принципе, суть одна. Все люди понимают, что если я хочу чего-то достичь, - я должен чем-то пожертвовать. Если они не совсем глупые. Особенно люди, которые испытывают какие-то страдания, они понимают: "Я должен от чего-то отказаться, я должен что-то отдать и таким образом улучшить свою карму". Изначальный вопрос, из которого родилась эта лекция "Как улучшить свою карму". Все люди знают я должен заплатить определённую цену чтобы стать счастливее, чтобы избавиться от каких-то страданий, я должен чем-то пожертвовать.   

И Кришна здесь говорит, что всё это ягья, что все те люди, которые ограничивают свою дыхание, занимаются пранаямой, эти люди тоже совершают ягью. Сначала только одной ноздрёй дышат - левой, потом - правой. Так? Хочется двумя, а дышишь одной. Уже что-то и всё это воздействует на нас. Всё это какой-то степени очищает наше сознание, потому что есть карма? Карма есть определённое искажение в нашем сознании, вызывающее ненужные желания, ненужные стереотипы поведения, ненужные привычки и так далее. Все эти вещи очищают, безусловно. Но надо понимать идею его этого. И Кришна очень нейтрально говорит обо всём этом. Он не говорит делай это. Он говорит: - Некоторые люди делают это. И потом Он говорит: - Другие делают это, третьи делают это. Он как бы очень нейтрально констатирует этот факт, признавая что всегда так будет.

Бхагавад-гита 4.28. С чего начинается предание Богу, 26 июля 2015, Харьков. Далее с 17:20

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Если кшатрий дожил до 40 лет, то это не кшатрий*
Если я живу в соответствии со своей природой, мне ничего другого не нужно! Если я действую в соответствии со своей природой, это самое простое, естественное, я счастлив и мне не нужно никаких других вознаграждений за это. Кшатрии просто были воинами, они были смелыми воинами.  Была история, это реальная история. Два друга кшатрия пришли ко двору Могольского Императора Акбара и сказали: „Мы вот воины, смелые воины, хотим быть у тебя в войске, засиделись мы что-то, хотим сражаться за тебя.”   

Акбар говорит: „Ну ладно, хорошо, покажите мне на что вы способны, вступите в какой-нибудь поединок.”   

Они вступили в поединок и убили друг друга.  Они сражались не на жизнь, а насмерть, реально! Убили друг друга!   

Акбар у Бирбала спросил: „Что произошло, вообще?! Можете объяснить, а? Я думал, они тут немножечко помахают мечами, чтобы я посмотрел, а они убили друг друга!”   

Он говорит: „А что, это же кшатрии! Они смерти не боятся” 

Они пришли туда – если сражаться, так в полную силу! Причем тут игра? Сказали сражаться, будем сражаться, надо – убьем, какие проблемы!  Кшатрий – это тот, кто не боится смерти и в этом его обязанность. И он счастлив. Говорится, что кшатрий, если он дожил до сорока лет, то это не кшатрий  :smilies:  Что-то не то, в чем-то он неправильно действовал. Или он очень хороший кшатрий, потому что никто не мог его убить. Но он воин и он готов пожертвовать всем, что у него есть ради того, чтобы защитить других людей.   

Б.В. Госвами. Шримад-Бхагаватам, 1.14.41 Устройство Общества 25.4.2009

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Я хотел прочитать одну очень интересную цитату, очень важную. Послушайте, пожалуйста. Один автор 12-го века Маймонид, он относился как раз к традиции иудаизма. Он объясняет эту философию имени. Причем иногда мы гордимся своей традицией, но то же самое есть в других религиозных традициях. Слушайте, что он говорит.

Он говорит: «Настоящее имя – это не кличка или фамилия, а настоящее имя – это то имя, которое произнес Бог, когда вызывал каждого из нас из небытия. В древнееврейской традиции имя и существо совпадали». Как у нас говорится: динатвам нама намине – имя и тот, кого мы означаем именем неотличны друг от друга. То же самое говорится там. Слушайте как красиво все тут сформулировано. Настоящее имя – это не кличка или фамилия, а настоящее имя – это то, которое произнес Бог, когда он вызывал каждого из нас из небытия. Иначе говоря у каждого из нас есть имя, так же как имя есть у Бога. И это имя не отлично от нас самих, не отлично от нашей духовной природы. Оно совпадает с человеком.

«Не каждый может понести эту тяжесть – звук святого имени Бога. По обычаю, когда народ собирался в храме и звучали псалмы и песнопения, первосвященник, который единственный знал как произнести имя Бога Яхве (Йаджна), он нагибался и тихо шепотом произносил это имя. И оно бежало как кровь, наполняя жизнью и силой молитву и молитва, которая была как бы мертвым телом, вдруг оживала и возносилась к Богу».

Если мы действительно вкладываем всю душу и все сердце в имя, то тогда все это сразу же дойдет до Кришны. Кришна не отличен от своего имени. Сразу же, никаких препятствий между нами и именем нет. Единственное препятствие – оскорбление, которое у нас внутри есть, которое мы не должны допускать.

И в этом собственно суть. В общем я наверное уже слишком долго говорю. Ничего, вы не устали, да? Собственно тут, от этого все остальное вытекает. Нам нужно теперь научиться, если у нас появилась вера. А еще раз у кого есть вера, что нам нужна любовь? Что любовь нам нужна и только любовь? Что это решение всех наших проблем? Если у нас появилась эта вера, то дальше нам нужно научиться избегать оскорблений. Иначе говоря нам нужно научиться избегать оскорблений и отсюда вытекает все остальное. Все остальные правила, которым мы следуем, все остальное, объяснение этого простое – все это способ или правила, которым мы должны следовать, чтобы в конце концов научиться правильно произносить святое имя, уважать духовного учителя, уважать вайшнавов, правильно относиться к ним, научиться всему этому.

Иначе говоря садачар или практика бхакти… Может садхана, которой мы занимаемся дать любовь к Богу? Вопрос на засыпку. Да или нет? Кто за то, что она может, поднимите руку. Кто за то, что не может? Кто воздержался? Большинство воздержалось осторожно. Нет Бхакти или любовь к Богу дает только сам Бог. Или Его преданные. По своей беспричинной милости. Что может дать нам практика бхакти? Очистить сердце. Практика бхакти подготавливает наше сердце к любви. Любовь самовластна, любовь дается просто так. Любовь дается просто так, без всяких заслуг наших, но сердце наше должно быть очищено. Когда оно очистится, после этого непонятно, когда она придет.

В любой момент Кришна может дать. Может дать прямо сейчас даже в грязное сердце, но как правило человек должен очистить свое сердце. Поэтому мы следуем всему остальному, поэтому у нас есть садачар, поэтому мы встаем рано утром, поэтому мы кланяемся друг другу, поэтому мы говорим ванчха калпа тарубхйаш ча крипа синдхубйа эва ча патитанам паванебхйо вайшнавебхйо намо намаха, поэтому мы поклоняемся духовному учителю, поэтому мы принимаем посвящение у духовного учителя, поэтому мы даем обеты духовному чител, поэтому мы повторяем гаятри-мантру, поэтому мы обходим вокруг Туласи, поэтому мы поклоняемся Божествам, поэтому мы приходим сюда в храм, поэтому мы опускаем денежки в копилку, поэтому мы строим храм! 

Пауза 

Из зала: Харибол!

Поэтому мы делаем все остальное. Мы учимся таким образом как очистить свое сердце от своей склонности к оскорблениям, как в конце концов научиться ценить Кришну, преданных, духовного учителя, проявление духовной энергии. И это огромная наука.

Мы учимся следовать всем этим правилам, потому что мы хотим обрести любовь, потому что у нас есть эта вера, шраддха, что она нам нужна. И поэтому мы хотим устранить все препятствия. Я вчера цитировал Нароттама даса Тхакура. Он говорит, что у меня есть один страх, только одной вещи я боюсь. Меня недавно спрашивали как страх свой применить. Он говорит, есть только один страх, страх один, что я не смогу совладать с внутренними препятствиями, что я не смогу преодолеть внутренние препятствия, что я не смогу устранить то, что внутри мешает моей бхакти. Все. Больше у меня другого страха нет. Ничего другого я не боюсь. Только этого я боюсь, что я буду держаться за свои привязанности, что я буду настаивать на своих оскорблениях, что я не буду меняться. Хотя очень просто поменяться.

Семинар «Практические и научные основы Сознания Кришны», Лекция 8, Нама-Апарадха, 2007

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Для кого нет никаких принципов, кто может заниматься чем и как хочет и пускаться во все тяжкие*

И после того как Нарада Муни перечислил всем обязанности различных жизненных укладов, он говорит: - Но есть ещё люди низкие, есть люди не принадлежащие ко всем этим высшим варнам, люди смешанного, странного происхождения. И для них Нарада Муни говорит очень радикальную вещь. Он говорит: - Для них никаких принципов нет. Они могут заниматься чем хотят!

И дальше он объясняет почему. Дальше он говорит, что, во-первых, они всё равно никаких принципов придерживаться не будут. И уж лучше они грешат как только могут, чтобы им это поскорее надоело. Потому что он говорит, если, скажем, по капельке капать топлёное масло в огонь, то огонь будет больше и больше разгораться, но если налить туда большую струю масла, то это масло может сбить это масло полностью.

Точно также он говорит, что люди, которые не хотят следовать никаким принципам, лучше пусть они пустятся во все тяжкие, пусть они занимаются чем хотят, как хотят, чтобы им как можно скорее всё это полностью осточертело, полностью надоело, чтобы в конце концов огонь их материальных желаний пропал, потому что если они будут потихонечку, исподтишка  удовлетворять свои материальные желания, то этот огонь материальных желаний в их сердце будет только больше разгораться и поэтому Нарада Муни говорит: 

- Для них ради Бога, пусть они едят мясо, занимаются чем хотят. Больше шансов что скорее им это надоест и скорее они одумаются. Это как раз та ситуация, в которой мы все с вами оказались. Мы как раз та самая категория людей, которая занималась всем чем только можно не ведая никаких ограничений и, которым, в какой-то момент, всё это надоело. Это тоже работает, это тоже принцип  :smilies: 

Вот. Но в конечном счёте, если люди хотят чтобы в обществе царил какой-то мир, какое-то процветание, какой-то покой, они должны следовать всем принципам, которые описаны тут и если  они будут им следовать, то всё будет хорошо. В принципе, это не сложно. На самом деле это не просто не сложно, это очень радостно. Это путь, который может дать человеку настоящее счастье, он может сделать его счастливым. 

Не то что он отрекается от всего и ходит с постным лицом целый день и не знает куда ему деваться. Нет, это - естественное человеческое существование и естественное человеческое существование, естественная природа человека - быть счастливым.
Если он живёт естественно, он становится счастливым. Ему следует просто жить естественной жизнью, следовать этим естественным принципам в соответствии с которыми он создан Творцом делать то, что он должен делать, служить Верховному Господу и таким образом обрести счастье.

Шримад-Бхагаватам 7.11.8-12 20 июня 1998, Обухово

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: Тяжело больной человек находится в состоянии комы уже продолжительное время, тело поддерживает аппаратура жизнеобеспечения, необходимо принять решение либо об отключении аппаратуры, либо продолжить. Врачи шансов на выздоровление пока не дают. Как быть?

Ответ: Это знаменитая ситуация в эвтаназией. Но нет необходимости бессмысленно поддерживать жизнь в теле. Если тело уже не может толком функционировать, искусственным образом. Все эти так называемые достижения поддержания жизни в теле … если тело уже не функционирует, то какой смысл? 

Душа-то все равно вечная. Надо дать человеку спокойно, помочь ему благополучно перейти в какую-то другую форму существования. Зачем искусственно продлевать мучения человека? Нет в этом необходимости. 

Да, мы должны бороться, человеческая жизнь особенная, потому что в человеческой жизни душа может понять то, что она не может понять в никакой другой форме жизни. Но тут не нужно быть идиотом тоже, надо быть разумным. Если есть искусственная вещь … 

Никакие искусственные вещи, у них нет смысла. Можно, конечно, продолжать, ну и что? Ну да, какой смысл в этом во всем? Душа мучается сама по себе, потому что она не может получить новых возможностей для своего развития.

Б.В.Госвами. Шримад-Бхагаватам, 1.14.41 Устройство общества. 25.4.2009

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Пока человек думает: "Я делаю, я делаю, всё зависит от меня! Я царь всего того что я вижу, я смогу понять, постичь"
Почему медитация Брахмы достигла успеха, а наша медитация не достигает успеха? По очень простой причине, - потому что мы на что медитируем?

Из зала: - На себя

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - На себя. Как мы медитируем на себя? На свои достижения. Я это сделаю и то сделаю, и завтра этого врага убью, и после завтра - этого врага уничтожу; и ягью эту совершу и пожертвования раздавать буду, знаменитым стану и ещё что-нибудь сегодня сделаю".

Думаем? А как можно о Кришне медитировать в этот момент? Да нельзя медитировать до тех пор, пока у меня есть это. Кришна снова и снова эту простую вещь, которую сложнее всего понять, повторяет в Бхагавад-гите. Он говорит: наива кинчит кароти сах

Такой человек, который понял это, - ничего не делает. Не в том смысле что он не делает, а в том смысле, что он не считает себя делающим, что он понимает что здесь мало что от меня зависит, что я ничего не могу ни понять, ни сделать. Единственное что я могу сделать это так или иначе пытаться настроить своё сознание на Кришну. Но я могу настроить его только тогда, когда гордыня не будет мне мешать. Если гордыня будет возвращаться ко мне, - я буду забывать. Я забываю о Кришне в тот самый момент, когда гордыня возвращается ко мне. И в тот момент когда я вспоминаю на мгновение о Нём, это значит, что я стал смиренным.

Шримад Бхагаватам 3.8.23-24, 30.7 2011

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Шрила Прабхупада объясняет здесь, что для того, чтобы спасти человечество есть два выхода, два решения, две возможности. Человечество находится в жутком состоянии, в страшном состоянии. Деградация достигла пределов невозможного. Деградация стала чем-то само собой разумеющимся. Шрила Прабхупада пишет здесь что Земля, видя это плачевное положение, сама проливает слёзы.

И есть только два способа решить эту проблему: либо с помощью кшатриев, которые смогут установить правильное правление; либо с помощью брахманов, которые смогут учить людей науке Шримад Бхагаватам. Другого выхода нет. Никто другой не спасёт.

И на самом деле даже из этих двух способов остаётся только один. Потому что как это понятно на кшатриев в кали-югу надежды нет. На брахманов впрочем, тоже. Но есть надежда на вайшнавов.

Трудно надеяться что появится кшатрий или правитель, который вдруг не смотря на непопулярность всех этих мер попытается ввести какие-то принципы в современном обществе. Современные кшатрии или так называемые политики идут на поводу у вкусов общества.

И Шрила Прабхупада осуждает их, говоря, что они просто заботятся о своих голосах, о том, кто отдаст голос за них. И если я буду заботиться о своих голосах, о популярности среди избирателей, то стоит мне сказать, что я против вина, курения, не дай Бог секса, меня не то, что не выберут, меня гнилыми помидорами закидают. Сразу же.

Некий знаменитый российский политик в своё время прошел в Думу только потому, что пообещал бутылку водки каждому мужику в России. Это была его предвыборная платформа – по бутылке водки каждому и по мужику каждой женщине  :smilies: 

Это то, каким образом в современной России можно стать кшатрием в кавычках. Так что ожидать, что что-то сможет измениться с этой стороны, нет никаких надежд. Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что единственное что может изменить ситуацию - систематическое обучение людей науке Шримад Бхагаватам, потому что это позволит людям открыть глаза.

Мы сами находимся в этом положении, потому что совсем недавно мы были ослеплены и не знали чему верить в этом мире. Но Шримад Бхагаватам открыл нам глаза и в самом Шримад Бхагаватам говорится, что Шримад Бхагаватам подобен солнцу, которое освещает тьму кали-юги.

И люди в этой тьме ослепли, они блуждают как слепые котята. Единственное что может открыть им глаза - это Шримад Бхагаватам.

Единственное что может дать им свет и какую-то надежду в конце туннеля это то, что в какой-то момент отчаяния в своей жизни они откроют в такси книгу, купленную однажды где-то в поисках проституток.

Ни что другое в этой ситуации помочь не сможет. Но, помимо этого, Шрила Прабхупада делает очень важный акцент, и я буду говорить в основном об этом.

Он говорит, что «даже если нет подходящего правителя, способного пресечь атеистические тенденции, систематическое обучение людей науке «Шримад-Бхагаватам» рассеет мглу коррупции, взяточничества, шантажа и прочего». Он не просто говорит о распространении, он говорит: "систематическое обучение людей науке «Шримад-Бхагаватам»".

И это наша главная миссия. Я думаю, что мы должны очень хорошо и глубоко задуматься над тем, что это значит. Наша задача заключается в том, чтобы взять человека и систематически обучать его этой науке. И для того, чтобы мы были способны это делать нам нужно самим прежде всего обладать соответствующими качествами.

Я буду говорить сегодня именно об этом, о нашей способности дать людям систематическое знание Шримад Бхагаватам. Потому что чтобы в сердце человека произошли сдвиги ему мало просто почитать книгу. После того как он прочтет эту книгу ему нужно увидеть человека, который живёт в соответствии с этими принципами. Ему нужно увидеть кого-то, кто стал счастливым благодаря этим принципам.

Потому что если он просто прочтет хорошую теорию и потом придёт в храм и увидит там в помятой одежде, сонных, унылых брахмачари, которые смотрят на часы и думают: «Ну когда же смерть придёт наконец, чтобы к Кришне поскорей вернуться?»  :smilies:  То это его ни в чём не убедит.

Чтобы действительно получить эту науку в сердце, он должен увидеть человека, который живёт в соответствии с этими принципами и который стал счастливым, следуя в своей жизни этим принципам. И в этом и заключается систематическое обучение. Систематическое обучение, значит взять человека с самого начала и довести его до конца. И для этого ему нужен наставник. Брахманы и кшатрии, о которых говорит здесь Шрила Прабхупада, отличаются от всех других категорий людей тем, что они способны на жертву.

Только благодаря их способности к самопожертвованию они могут дать людям что-то, чего не может дань никто другой. И все мы здесь собравшиеся, хотим мы этого или не хотим должны научить себя быть способным к этому самопожертвованию. Мы в каком-то смысле эту ответственность на себя приняли. Шрила Прабхупада дал нам это знание и наша обязанность самих себя систематически научить науке Шримад Бхагаватам и учить других. То есть стать счастливыми, жить в соответствии с этими принципами и в этом заключается наша жертва. На самом деле это далеко не такая простая вещь.

Я однажды читал исследования одного историка Великой Октябрьской социалистической революции «Почему в России революция стала такой успешной и почему она собственно сделала то, что она сделала?». Его вывод заключается в одном. Его вывод заключается в том, что в какой-то момент народ перестал верить духовенству. Единственная причина, почему вся Великая Россия с хорошими вещами, которые там были, а там было много хороших вещей, вдруг стала жертвой этой разгулявшейся стихии.

Именно потому, что брахманы или так называемые брахманы стали дружить с Зеленым змием вместо того, чтобы дружить с Кришной ????

Произошло то, что произошло. Люди перестали им верить. Поэтому чтобы учить людей систематически науке Шримад Бхагаватам нам нужно самим реализовать эти принципы. Люди должны видеть в нас это и в сущности единственная надежда для нас с вами, для всей Земли и для всего человечества. Господь Чайтанья в Чайтанья-чаритамрите говорит, что если ты по Моей воле, исполняя Мой приказ, выйдешь на улицу и будешь каждому встречному говорить о Кришне.

йаре деха таре каха
Кого бы ты не увидел – йаре декха
таре каха – тому ты должен сразу говорить.
Кришна упадеш – наставления Кришны, изложенные в Шримад Бхагаватам и в Бхагавад-гите.

И дальше Он говорит: - Таким образом, по Моему приказу освободи свою Землю. Это первый результат этого. Но дальше в следующем стихе Он объясняет, зачем это нужно, потому что иногда мы слишком увлекаемся освобождением Земли и думаем что мы тут великие освободители. Дальше в следующем стихе Он говорит, что это единственный для тебя способ защититься от вишая таранги. Вишая таранга это волны материальных наслаждений, волны материализма как переводится этот стих в одном из переводов.

Что по сути дела мы сейчас качаемся на этих волнах материализма, но для нас это единственный способ избавиться от этого материализма – просто говорить людям, просто проповедовать, просто объяснять им наставления Кришны.

Но Он объясняет дальше следующий эффект. Мало того, что я просто буду защищен от влияния майи делая это, выходя и говоря каждому встречному о наставлениях Кришны. Я смогу быть сам защищен, но Он обещает другое, Он говорит: - Благодаря этому ты очень скоро увидишься со Мной. Я Сам приду к тебе, ты снова встретишься со мной сейчас.

Кто хочет встретиться с Господом Гаурангой? Кто не хочет встретиться? Бояться признаться  :smilies: 

Но Господь Гауранга говорит, что если ты будешь следовать Моему приказу и учить всех, то Я приду к тебе, Я Сам помогу тебе, Я Сам буду вести тебя по жизни. Мы можем ощутить, что Господь Гауранга находится вместе с нами и что может быть лучше этого? И собственно для этого мы и исполняем свою миссию, для этого мы занимаемся тем, чем мы занимаемся. Но для того чтобы исполнять эту миссию мы должны развить качества.

Ещё раз – чтобы быть по-настоящему счастливыми, чтобы действительно учить людей мы должны сами эти качества иметь. Если у нас этих качеств не будет, то мы никого не сможем научить.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Шримад Бхагаватам 1.17.27. Современные правители 2.2.2003. Сухарево

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Сейчас период задумчивости, все думают: "Что же нужно делать, что не так, какие проблемы? И разные люди приходят к разным выводам о том какие проблемы. Одни говорят что все наши проблемы в том, что у нас нет денег; другие говорят, что все наши проблемы в том, что у нас нет варнашрамы;  третьи говорят, что все наши проблемы, в том, что нам сексом нельзя заниматься; четвёртые говорят, что все наши проблемы, в том, что у нас рагануги нет и так далее. На самом деле все наши проблемы в том, что мы отождествляем себя с материальным телом. В этом заключаются все наши проблемы. Когда мы избавимся от отождествления себя с материальным телом, в этот момент, все наши проблемы пройдут и рагануга придёт и всё остальное придёт и сексом нам не нужно будет заниматься. Всё будет хорошо

ШБ 4.24.74

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Мы читаем описание путешествия Чайтаньи Махапрабху из Шри Джаганнатха Пури во Вриндаван, но насколько нам известно, в этот раз Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху не мог дойти до Вриндавана. В действительности главным его намерением было посетить Навадвипу. Именно в этом эпизоде Его жизни мы видим, как Его стратегия, которую он тщательно обдумывал, находясь в Навадвипе, сработала. 

Потому что, пока Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху находился в Навадвипе и начинал свою Харинаму Санкиртану, и его величественная миссия дать людям любовь к Богу, в наиболее атеистическом месте в Индии и во время, наполненное всевозможными философами-логиками, по сути людьми с очень атеистическим умом, богатыми, могущественными, но напрочь лишенные преданности Богу, без малейшего намека на уважение.

И с одной стороны это был успех, потому что многие присоединились к Нему и киртаны наполнили город, но в то же самое время, Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху чувствовал глубоко укоренившуюся склонность к оскорблениям. Эта склонность к оскорблениям была очевидной, потому что до того, как Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху начал своё движение санкиртаны, атеисты Навадвипы ненавидели вайшнавов. 

Они угрожали сбросить дом Шриваса Тхакура в Гангу. Эти нападки на вайшнавов были повсюду, они подбрасывали мясо и разливали вино возле дома Шриваса Тхакура. Общая атмосфера в Навадвипе была не совсем приятной. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху будучи самым великим пандитом того времени, начал своё движение санкиртаны и враждебность к вайшнавам утихла, она уже не была столь острой как прежде. 

До этого вайшнавы были меньшинством, большинство были шактами и были заняты различной деятельностью, они были шактами и тантриками. Они проводили различные тамасичные ритуалы, чтобы увеличить своё благосостояние и другие материальные блага. И Чайтанья Махапрабху, чья репутация была очень высокой, который стал гордостью города и Навадвипы, после Его победы над Кешава Кашмири, и каждый пандит в Навадвипе, по сути, боялся Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. 

Поэтому, когда Он стал вайшнавом, настроение мягко стало меняться. Больше не было той злобы и ненависти, которая присутствовала до этого, эта злоба просто немного стихла. Поэтому Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху чувствуя, что Его миссия не полностью реализовывается в Навадвипе, задумал стратегию. 

Нам всем знаком эпизод: в котором Он был оскорблен собственным учеником. Его ученик сказал Ему: «Ты что о себе думаешь? Ты повторяешь — гопи, гопи, гопи… Тебе следует повторять — Кришна… И так далее».

Чайтанья Махапрабху решил принять санньясу, потому что в те времена титул санньяси был высоким статусом, все уважали санньяси, и традиционно к ним относились с почтением. Другими словами Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху решил попытаться в другом месте. Таким же образом Шрила Прабхупада, когда его спрашивали: «Шрила Прабхупада, зачем Вы приехали в Америку? Почему Вы начали вашу миссию в Америке?»  

И Шрила Прабхупада отвечал: «Мои духовные братья отправились в Германию, в Великобританию и они потерпели крах и я подумал, — а не отправиться ли мне в Америку? Если я потерплю неудачу, то это хотя бы будет в другом месте». 

И точно по той же логике, Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху решил начать всё с нуля в другом месте, в Джаганнатха Пури. И в Джаганнатха Пури он достиг ошеломительного успеха. Во-первых Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху начал свою миссию в Джаганнатха Пури с обращения Сарвабхаума Бхаттачарьи в вайшнава, что было непростым достижением. 

Сарвабхаума Бхаттачарья был практически шикша-гуру царя, его главным советником и самым известным пандитом города. Затем царь Пратапарудра сам был обращен в вайшнава. И не просто был обращён, царь Пратапарудра стал Его ревностным преданным. Он настолько был предан Шри Чайтанье Махапрабху, что по сути выпустил указ что в в каждом городе и в каждой деревне Орисы должен быть храм Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. 

Когда Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху оставил этот мир, Махараджа Пратапарудра был полностью сокрушен горем, что он в общем-то отказался от своего царства. Он пожелал мгновенно отправиться во Вриндаван, как только новости об уходе Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху дошли до него. Он упал на землю и начал кататься по ней и рыдать, и затем решил отправиться во Вриндаван. 

Он короновал своего сына на трон, облачился в самые простые одежды, взял Божество Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху и отправился в своё путешествие во Вриндаван. К сожалению, он очень заболел  из-за своего эмоционального состояния, и остановившись недалеко от Джаганнатха Пури, в следствии болезни через несколько лет оставил тело. 

Весь остаток своей жизни он всецело  поклонялся Шри Чайтанье Махапрабху в форме Его Мурти. И в «Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрите» описывается, что когда Махараджа Пратапарудра впервые увидел преданных Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, ещё до того, как он увидел самого Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, лишь преданных Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, которые прибыли из Бенгалии. 

В этот период, когда Шри Чайтанья прибыл в Джаганнатха Пури, Махараджа Пратапарудра был занят войной с империей Виджаянагара, с царем Кришнадевараем. Бои происходили на юге из-за каких-то территорий, и в общем-то, он потерпел поражение потому что Кришнадеварай использовал запрещённые методы ведения войны. 

В любом случае он был далеко, был занят этим интенсивным конфликтом, и по прошествии нескольких лет, вернувшись в Джаганнатха Пури и услышал от множества разных людей о Шри Чайтанье Махапрабху. И он очень хотел увидеть Его, и конечно же сам Сарвабхаума Бхаттачарья рассказал ему, что это Сам Бог. «Господь Вселенной пришёл и поселился в твоём королевстве. Представь, насколько ты удачлив! Ты даже не можешь себе представить!». 

Пожалуйста, попытайтесь представить на минуту состояние Махараджи Пратапарудры. Если кто-то скажет вам, что Сам Господь живет в Алачуа, по великой удаче, вам возможно захочется Его увидеть?

Но вначале он увидел всех преданных из Бенгалии, приехавших в Пури, и очень захотел познакомиться со всеми преданными, он настолько предвкушал свою встречу с Чайтаньей Махапрабху, что хотел знать каждую деталь о спутниках Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. И с Сарвабхаума Бхаттачарьей, Гопинатха Ачарьей и Рамананда Раем, царь Пратапарудра поднялся на крышу дворца и впервые  увидел Харинама-санкиртану. 

Он увидел это совершенно необычное шествие, потому-то царь Пратапарудра тут говорит: «Я видел много разных вариантов поклонения Господу Джаганнатху»

Господь Джаганнатха был очень популярен, со всей Индии люди поклонялись Ему различными способами. Как в индуизме — так много разным ритуалов, способов поклонения Богу», и царь Пратапарудра разумеется знал это, и мог наблюдать много раз различные киртаны, всевозможные способы поклонения Господу, но впервые он видел бенгальских последователей Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху совершающих Прем-санкиртан. Они шли по улицам Джаганнатха Пури все сияющие, бесконечно прекрасные и переполненные любовью. Они следовали за Шри Чайтаньей Махапрабху, повторяя святые имена с такой любовью, что стоящий на крыше своего дворца Махараджа Пратапарудра произнес: «Я никогда не видел таких сияющих, прекраснейших танцующих, и никогда раньше не испытывал такой любви».

Это был его первый опыт, первое взаимодействие с преданными Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, и его предвосхищение  и ожидание возросло в сотни раз, он нестерпимо ожидал увидеть Шри Чайтанью Махапрабху, логически рассуждая, что если Его последователи так прекрасны, настолько полны любви и света, столь прекрасные танцоры, то каков должен быть их предводитель, сам Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху?! В конечном счете он столкнулся со множеством проблем, когда Рамананда Рай и Сарвабхаума Бхаттачарья организовали их встречу. И Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху в какой-то момент обнял Махараджа Пратапарудру в саду Джаганнатха Балаганди. Махараджа Пратапарудра был одет в очень простые одежды и повторял шлоки из «Гопи-гиты»:
_
джайати те ’дхикам джанмана враджах_ 

Он повторял эти шлоки, и в какой-то момент Чайтанья Махапрабху, отлично понимая что это Махараджа Пратапарудра, с которым ранее Он отказался встречаться, но в это мгновение, слушая эти шлоки «Гопи-гиты», Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху подскочил и принялся обнимать Махараджу Пратапарудру. Когда Махараджа Пратапарудра повторил девятую шлоку «Гопи-гиты»,

тава катхамритам тапта-дживанам
кавибхир идитам калмашапахам
шравана-мангалам шримад ататам
бхуви грихнанти йе бхури-да джанах

Шлоку, которая описывает тех людей, которые _бхури-да_, которые по настоящему великодушны, которые хотят сделать нечто хорошее всем людям, они бродят по миру и повторяют святое имя и рассказывают о Кришне, и они распространяют Кришна-катху. В это мгновение Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху не смог больше сдерживать себя, Он вскочил и начал обнимать Махараджу Пратапарудру _бхури-да джанах_, Ты — самый щедрый, самый великодушный человек в мире, потому что Ты дал мне эту любовь к Богу. 

И разумеется, у Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху была эта любовь к Богу в сердце, но в момент, когда Он обнимал Махараджу Пратапарудру, Махараджа Пратапарудра пережил необыкновенную интенсивность чувств, он наконец-то понял непосредственное значение и смысл «Гопи-гиты». 

Он повторял «Гопи-гиту», он знал «Гопи-гиту» наизусть. Он знал Шримад-Бхагаватам. Говорится, что он был хорошо образованным и знал наизусть весь Шримад-Бхагаватам. Каждый день перед началом исполнения своих обязанностей, он повторял Шримад-Бхагаватам и Рамаяну, такие у него были привычки. Перед боем, перед тем, как отправиться на поле сражения, он вначале повторял Шримад-Бхагаватам и Рамаяну. Но то, что произошло, когда сам Чайтанья Махапрабху обнял его, он по настоящему понял о чем весь этот Шримад-Бхагаватам. Потому что теоретически мы можем знать Шримад-Бхагаватам, мы можем даже выучить его наизусть, но осознать это практически, значит полюбить Бога.

В этот момент Махараджа Пратапарудра стал полностью обращенным. Он стал 100 процентным преданным Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, и понял, что это Сам Бог, никто другой не мог этого сделать. На самом деле, когда он спросил Сарвабхаума Бхаттачарью: «Кто это?», когда он впервые увидел это шествие санкиртаны последователей Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху. Он спросил: «Что это?». И Сарвабхаума Бхаттачарья ответил:

чайтанйера сришти — эи према-санкиртана

«Эти мелодичные духовные звуки суть особое творение Господа — према-санкиртана, или совместное пение в экстазе любви к Богу».

Он пережил эту прему, наиболее драгоценный дар, когда либо подаренный человечеству.

Так он стал ревностным последователем Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Сам храм «Шри Джаганнатхи» единственный на сегодня храм, в котором люди поклоняются Шри Чайтанье Махапрабху как Господу. Среди прекрасно представленных древнейших индийских храмов, это единственных храм, который официально признаёт Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, как реинкарнацию Бога.

И с тех пор Махараджа Пратапарудра объявил Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху Богом, он провозгласил об этом на всю Ориссу и установил этот закон, что в каждом городе и деревне должен быть храм Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, где все должны поклоняться Шри Чайтанье Махапрабху.

И эта новость достигла Навадвипы. Можете ли вы себе представить реакцию жителей Навадвипы? Во-первых они были поражены. Как если кто-нибудь из Алачуа поедет куда-то, и не куда либо, это — Джаганнатх Пури, духовный центр того времени, и там будет признан с таким успехом! 

И естественным образом люди стали гадать: «Возможно Он таки Бог. Мы не поняли этого, когда Он жил среди нас, Он был необычным, Он был высоким, Он знал шастры очень хорошо, Он мог победить каждого в дебатах. Возможно что Он был таки Богом. Интересная идея, любопытный поворот». 

И они вправду задумались над этим. И стали приходить новости все больше и больше. Бенгальские преданные возвращались в Бенгалию, и они рассказывали о том, что происходит в Ориссе. То уважение и почёт, которых удостоился Шри Чайтанья в Ориссе невозможно себе даже представить, потому что когда, как в этом эпизоде Его жизни, когда он отправился в Бенгалию из Джаганнатха Пури, Махараджа Пратапарудра приказал, чтобы в каждой деревне, в которой остановится Чайтанья Махапрабху, специально для него отстроят отдельный дом, для его путешествия, который бы снабжался махапрасадом из храма Джаганнатхи, потому что Он не должен был есть ничего кроме махапрасада Джаганнатхи. 

Поэтому курьеры, посыльные ездили из Джаганнатха Пури во все маленькие деревни, в которых останавливался Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху. Когда наконец-то Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху достиг Каттака, который был столицей Ориссы в то время, сам Махараджа Пратапарудра лично приехал встретить Его. 

И когда Шри Чайтанья уезжал, Махараджа Пратапарудра  всех своих жён, которых у него было тридцать, некоторое количество жён, он всех их посадил на слонов, и все жёны вместе с самим Махараджем следовали за Шри Чайтаньей Махапрабху на большом расстоянии чтобы продемонстрировать своё почтение и восхищение, почитая таким образом Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху . 

Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху пересёк всю Ориссу и в результате, как мы читаем в этих строках «Шри Чайтаньи-Чаритамриты», достиг Панихатти. Он шёл по побережью Ориссы, не точно по берегу, но следуя направлению побережья. Он дошёл до Ганги, где река Хугли, один из рукавов Ганги,  впадает в океан, и Он начал подниматься вверх вдоль берега Ганги.

И это другая история, которую мы описывали ранее, это уже не Орисса. Это уже мусульманский штат, управляемый одним абсолютно сумасбродным управляющим, который был пьяницей. Мусульманином и пьяницей. Просто быть мусульманином это уже весьма опасно, но если сверх этого вы ещё и пьяница, это уже нечто сверх экстремально. 

И Кришнадас Кавирадж Госвами объясняет, что лишь услышав о Шри Чайтанье Махапрабху этот пьяница мусульманин был обращён, встретившись с Шри Чайтаньей, он сокрушался: «Зачем я родился мусульманином! Почему я не родился индусом?». Он начал сожалеть о своей вере. Таким было мощное влияние Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Он обратил этого мусульманина ещё до того, как они встретились. 

Мусульманин лишь услышал от своего шпиона, что некий святой собирается посетить его царство, и только от этой новости о Чайтанье Махапрабху, услышанной от других людей, этот мусульманин, по сути, стал преданным. Он уже был готов обриться и носить шикху, он бросил пить, что для него было серьезным событием.

И, конечно, сплетни в те времена очень хорошо распространялись, несмотря на отсутствие интернета, и так все это стало известно жителям Навадвипы и не только. И первое место в которое заехал Чайтанья Махапрабху было Панихатти, и не случайно. Всего несколько лет до того, всего два года до этого, Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху обратится к Нитьянанде Прабху и попросил его не приезжать: «Оставайся в Бенгали». Он сказал Ему очень решительно: «Не приезжай в Джаганнатха Пури, осядь в Бенгали — это твоя prabhudata-desh. Именно там тебе следует проповедовать». И Нитьянанда Прабху начал свою проповедническую миссию с Панихатти. Панихатти было первое место, которое полностью, целиком было обращено в Вайшнавское вероисповедание. 

В преддверии в Ориссе и Бенгалии был распространён буддизм. Говорится, что в Саптаграмме, который находится неподалеку от Панихатти, обитали представители касты суварна-ваник, из которой произошла семья Шрилы Прабхупады. Известно, что они было обращены Нитьянандой Прабху. 

В Саптаграме, если я не ошибаюсь, Он обратил 20.000 буддистских монахов и такое же количество буддистских монахинь. То есть подчеркивается — огромное количество монахов и монахинь. Было так много монахов и монахинь, в этом городе Саптаграме. То есть там не было вайшнавов, там были разные буддисты, и другие… 

Но Нитьянанда Прабху начал свою проповедническую миссию в Бенгали из Панихатти. И Панихатти стала стопроцентно вайшнавские городом, городом последователей Гаудио-вайшнавизма. Представьте себе как они прославляли Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, когда тот пришёл? По сути Нитьянанда Прабху, который был послан в Бенгалию проповедовать, приготовил все к приезду Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху желал вернуться, но в другом обличии. 

До этого Он был просто местным мальчишкой, особенный местный мальчик, но никто не особенный… Он стал так популярен в Ориссе, что бенгальцы очень гордились Им. Он стал местной гордостью. Став гордостью Бенгалии Он знал, что обрёл огромное влияние на местных жителей. До этого они не могли оценить Его. Они слышали Его киртан, когда он шагал по улицам Навадвипы, но никто особо не был впечатлён. 

Но в этот раз, Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху вернулся в Западную Бенгалию с очень определенной задачей — обратить всех этих очень убежденных атеистов в вайшнавов, и Он с ней справился. Даже в Панихатти, говорится в этих стихах, что тысячи людей прославляли Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, они заполнили побережье и входили в Гангу, чтобы Его поприветствовать, потому что на побережье уже не осталось места, такой была толпа встречающих. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху приплыл в лодке и тысячи и тысячи людей приветствовали Его. И все повторяли: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе, Харе Рама Харе Рама, Рама Рама Харе Харе… и кричали: «Харибол!».

В одной из биографий Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху говорится, что куда бы Чайтанья Махапрабху не направился, когда Он приплыл в Бенгалию, толпы были такими огромными, что Он был вынужден передвигаться с места на место по ночам, когда люди спали, и можно было тихо прошмыгнуть из дома и пойти в другое место. И когда люди обнаруживали Его новое местопребывание, они направлялись туда. Настолько Он был популярен и прославился своей миссией распространения любви к Богу. Таким образом Он путешествовал по Бенгалии.

С этого я начал свою лекцию, что стратегия, разработанная Шри Чайтаньей Махапрабху в Навадвипу доказала свой успех. Он действительно достиг своих целей и стал главной аттракцией (притяжением) города, вернувшись в Бенгалию. Но что интересно, как тут описывается, вначале Он пришёл в Панихатти и встретился с очень возвышенным преданным Рагхава Пандитом вместе с его сестрой. 

У Рагхава Пандита Он гостил один день и затем прямиком отправился в Кумарахатту. Кумарахатта было местом рождения Ишвара Пури. Как нам известно, Ишвара Пури духовный учитель, гуру Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Говорится, что Он взял немного земли с этого места, и принимал его по чуть-чуть каждый день чтобы послушать энергию этого места. 

Я забыл упомянуть одну очень любопытную деталь: когда Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху начал своё путешествие из Джаганнатха Пури в направлении Бенгалии намереваясь затем отправиться во Вриндаван, Махараджа Пратапарудра приказал, чтобы в каждом месте остановки Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху для омовения, чтобы установили особые колонны, как памятники, напоминающие, что в этом месте Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху принял омовение. И Махараджа Пратапарудра сказал: «Я лично приду в такое место и приму омовение чтобы очиститься».

Просто чтобы дать вам понять каков был почёт Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху в Ориссе. Конечно, в Бенгалии этот почёт не был менее значительным, благодаря проповеди Нитьянанды Прабху и других..

Но о чем я начал говорить, что Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху сразу же пошёл в Кумархатту. И в Кумархатте, месте рождения Ишвара Пури, Он оставался целую неделю. И он оставался там в доме Шриваса Пандита, как тут говорится.

Шривас Пандит, мы, разумеется знаем, один из первых преданных Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху в Навадвипе. Собственно до того, как Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху стал преданным, когда он был ещё просто пандитом, вайшнавы очень боялись Шри Чайтанью Махапрабху. Им не нравилось с Ним связываться, потому что Он постоянно втягивал их в какие-то бесполезные дебаты и споры, поэтому они Его избегали. 

В какой-то момент, Шривас Пандит, который был вайшнавом, очень глубоким вайшнавом, он и его три младших брата переехали из Бангладеша в Навадвипу. Однажды он увидел Чайтанья Махапрабху, одержавшего победу в дебатах над одним очень гордым пандитом. И за Ним следовала группа учеников, и Он шагал гордо с книгами в руках… 

И Шривас Пандит поступил очень необычным образом. Он не мог удержаться, и он начал орать на Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху: «Глупый пандит! Ты думаешь, что изучив эту грамматику Ты станешь счастливым?! Это абсолютно бесполезно. Это Тебе не поможет, это не спасёт Тебя! Тебе бы следовало стать преданным!». И он начал проповедовать Ему в стиле ИСККОН.

Для Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху это было неожиданным заявлением, потому что обычно  люди не смели бросать Ему вызов. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху был слишком пугающей личностью для всех, и тут какой-то Шривас Пандит, он был пандитом, но все же он посмел бросить вызов Шри Чайтанье Махапрабху, таким необычным образом. 

И Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху остановился и посмотрел на Шриваса Пандита с огромной благодарностью и произнёс: «Возможно однажды Я стану вайшнавом, по милости и благословению такого вайшнава как ты, может быть и со Мной это тоже произойдет». 

По факту это был Шривас Пандит, тем кто благословил Его первым стать преданным. Поэтому Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху сразу направился в дом Шриваса Пандита, и оставался там всю неделю. И Шривас Пандит был так тронут, он не знал, что Чайтанья Махапрабху уже сказал пяти самым приближенный своим последователям, что собирается принять санньясу. Никто кроме них об этом ещё не знал. Конечно интуиция Шачиматы и Вишнуприи подсказывали им, что Он намерился принять санньясу. Но Шривас Пандит об этом не знал.

Ежедневно перед началом дневных обязанностей Шривас Пандит шёл в дом Чайтаньи Махапрабху, Нимаю Пандиту, и просил Его благословений, принимал Его даршан. В то утро, когда Шри Чайтанья ночью покинул Навадвипу, отправляясь в Катву принять санньясу, Шривас Пандит пришёл в дом Шачимати. 

И увидев Шачимату он спросил: «Где Нимай Пандит?». Шачимала безутешно рыдая от боли разлуки, она потеряла сознание. И через какое то время, придя в себя, она сказала: «Он ушел из дома навсегда. Он отправился принять санньясу. Он никогда не вернётся». И когда Шривас Пандит это услышал, он упал в беспамятстве. 

Теперь она брызгала его водой. И боль разлуки была такой нестерпимой, что он больше не мог продолжать жить в Навадвипе, не мог там больше оставаться. И за несколько дней он и три его брата собрали свои пожитки и отправились в Кумарахатту. Потому что это было слишком больно. Потому что куда бы в Навадвипе он не зашёл, все ему напоминало, что Нимая Пандита здесь больше нет. Поэтому он переехал в Кумарахатту и жил всю оставшуюся жизнь там со своей женой и его тремя младшими братьями.

И затем, как тут говорится, Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху из Кумарахатта ушел вверх по течению Ганги в Шантипур и Видьянагар. И там Он встретился с Девананда Пандитом. И там Он простил людям, просившим о милости, все их оскорбления. Но это другая часть этой главы из «Шри Чайтанья-чаритамриты». 

«Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамрита» Мадхья-Лила(2) 16.202. Алачуа. 07.09.2019(Перевод)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

_Ватсала Прабху:_ - Спасибо большое за лекцию. Вопрос о том, что нельзя молчать видя несправедливость. Как это правильно применять? Допустим  в нашем обществе или у наших родителей какие-то вещи несправедливы по ведическим законам, то как правильно на это реагировать? Или часто в нашем обществе преданные собираются на какое-то собрание, и есть такая вещь - что-то не так происходит и хочется высказаться, поспорить.

_Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:_ - Когда идёт речь об обществе преданных и на наших глазах совершается какое-то...Я к сожалению был в таких ситуациях. Я говорил это в том числе и для себя, ибо в каких-то вещах я чувствовал, что я должен что-то сказать, но я не говорил. Потому что сложно. Бхишма Дев, по-моему, определяет смелость. Он говорит, что есть разные виды смелости. Один из видов смелости это  выступить в собрании. Когда люди собрались и что-то такое обсуждают, то одним из видов смелости встать и сказать что-то. Это очень сложная вещь, особенно если мнение каким-то образом уходит в какую-то другую сторону, а внутри чувствуешь, что оно уходит не туда и надо сказать.

Но при этом думаешь: «Ну ладно, в конце концов, что от меня зависит? Ничего не зависит». Исходя из этой истории, которую я рассказал, обязательно все-таки человек должен встать  и зафиксировать своё отличное от большинства мнение. Он может добиться этим чего-то, может не добиться, но, тем не менее, он должен сказать: "Я считаю, что это неправильно.  Я должен сказать, потому что здесь нарушается что-то существенное".

При этом это не значит, что нужно вступать в какой-то спор или ещё что-то такое, но сказать что-то он должен. Иногда эти несколько слов сказанные из сердца могут вообще всё перевернуть. Мне постоянно приходится бывать в этих ситуациях, особенно когда много людей собирается и обсуждается какая-то горячая тема. И видно, что эта групповая динамика очень сложная вещь. Кто-то что-то скажет, с таким...
Он что-то такое чувствует, из него что-то пошло и все начинают кивать головами: "Да, да, да…" Но при этом я видел и чувствовал...

Я тоже бывал в ситуациях, когда один молчаливый человек, который обычно молчит, в этот момент что-то тихо говорит и все начинают мотать головами по-другому. Такое тоже бывает, но это сложная вещь. Это то, чему мы должны учиться.

Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.5.21-22. Уровни преданных, 3 апреля 2011

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Можно отмолчаться или нет, когда ставят вопрос ребром?*
Кришна, чтобы подчеркнуть Своё отношение к Видуре в момент своего ухода говорит Майтрее: - А вот между прочем Видура есть. Побеспокойся о нём. И в данном случае это значит, что Видура был преданным высочайшего уровня, высочайшей квалификации.  И его справедливость, его понимание дхармы проявилось множество раз. Периодически из Видуры вылезала эта его природа. Было очень сложно скрыть свою природу. Ему всегда хотелось вынести вердикт.

Хотя в этой жизни он родился без особенных возможностей для этого, потому что на него смотрели как на сына шудрани, человека не очень почётного. Из любви к нему Дхритараштра сделал его своим советником, но при этом Дурьёдхана не упускал случая напомнить о его происхождении. Он говорил:- Э-э-э, шудрани, замолчи!  Но Видура не мог молчать и периодически когда нужно было сказать что правильно, а что неправильно из Видуры эта вещь вырывалась.

Как в знаменитом эпизоде из Махабхараты когда оскорбляли Драупади, когда Духшасана за волосы притащил Драупади и вытолкнул её перед собравшимися Кауравами совершив непростительную ошибку произошла эта безобразная сцена.  На самом деле для женщины ведического общества не то что обнаженной оказаться перед собранием мужчин, но вообще просто оказаться перед собранием мужчин это уже оскорбление. Драупади обращаясь к собравшимся там Кауравам, говорила: - Со мной такого никогда не было.  Женщина не могла просто так появляться в обществе других мужчин.

И это признак того, как в ведическом обществе старались защитить женщин от дурных влияний.  Драупади говорит, что меня никто не видел. Что единственный раз меня видели во время моей сваямбары. Единственный раз женщину по-настоящему другие мужчины могут оценить это когда она выбирает мужа среди них.  Драупади говорит:- Я всё время была сзади, в своих покоях. Когда собирались мужчины на свои мужские дела и свои мужские советы, женщины иногда стояли где-то на балконе чтобы их особо видно не было. Ни не выходили наружу из-за того чтобы сохранить своё внутреннее чувство скромности и смирения.

Понятно, что с точки зрения нашего современного общества… это, ну полный бред какой-то, но ещё не понятно кто бредит и какие правила и порядки лучше.

И есть некая естественная природа и чтобы человек мог эту природу полностью проявить и существовали все правила ведического общества, которые и охраняли, и помогали эту природу развить.  И Драупади обращаясь ко всем говорит: - Что вы со мной делаете? Подумайте, что вы делаете? Я сейчас стою в центре всего этого и этот негодяй говорит: - Ты рабыня, рабыня, рабыня…

И тогда Драупади обратилась с этим вопросом: - Может ли человек у которого ничего нет, который поставил на кон сам себя и который проиграл сам себя, ставить на кон меня? Я же ему уже не принадлежу. Вы говорите, что я рабыня, но как с точки зрения дхармы это справедливо?

В тот момент все замолчали. Когда Драупади прямо обратилась к Бхишме, Бхишма потупившись, уставившись в пол, сказал: - Ну, я не знаю. Может можно, может нет. С другой стороны жена всегда собственность мужчины. Трудно что-то такое сказать по этому поводу. Понятно что сначала он себя проиграл, потом тебя поставил на кон. Не знаю.

Единственный кто помимо Видуры воспротивился этому всему был Викарна и Викарна сказал: - Друзья мои, что вы делаете?  Говорится что царь, когда царь охвачен азартом, когда царь пьян, когда царь охвачен жаждой крови или, когда царь охвачен сексуальной страстью, такого царя нельзя считать царём – он не в себе. Его поступки нельзя воспринимать всерьёз. Его слова нельзя воспринимать как нечто достойное того, чтобы этому следовать.  Иначе говоря, в том момент когда человек охвачен этими четырьмя страстями это временное умопомрачение. Когда человек охвачен страстью к мясу, когда человек охвачен страстью к сексу, когда у человека есть страсть к азарту или когда человек опьянён он находится...

Ну ему справку можно выписать - в этот момент он сумасшедший. А как можно поступки и слова сумасшедшего принимать всерьёз?  И Викарна сказал: - Господа хорошие! Как можно всерьёз принимать Юдхиштхиру? Он временно недееспособен. Ему справку надо выдать. Ясное дело он не в себе. Ясное дело что нельзя всерьез воспринимать поступок, когда человек свою собственную жену ставит в качестве ставки в своей игре.  Для Викарны было очевидно.

Видура в этот момент встал. Драупади обращалась к кшатриям - царям, которые собрались в этот момент. Видуру никто не спрашивал. Видура будучи смиренным шудрой понимал, что его мнение не спрашивают, но он не мог выдержать. Ямарадж в этот момент вышел из Видуры в этот момент и стал говорить громким голосом:  - Почему никто не отвечает кроме Викарны? Почему никто не отвечает на вопрос Драупади? Почему все отводят глаза в сторону? Почему никто не отвечает на этот простой вопрос - справедливо он поступает или несправедливо? Почему все молчат?

И в этот момент Видура сказал очень важную вещь: - Если какая-то несправедливость совершается в собрании на наших глазах, и мы молчим, делая вид что это нас не касается, если люди собрались, и обсуждается что-то или кто-то и совершается некая несправедливость, формула которая при этом учитывается, а ему ли не знать этой формулы - в конце концов, ему нужно всегда этими формулами пользоваться.  Он сказал, что формула которая учитывается при этом это то, что 50% этого греха идёт на предводителя собрания, на того, кто находится во главе этого собрания, на того, кто ведет это собрание, иначе говоря, на почетного председателя собрания.

25% идёт на того, кто совершает этот дурной поступок в присутствии всех остальных.

Только 25 %.  50% вины - если его не останавливают, если ничего не происходит, если не одергивают этого негодяя, который говорит что-то дурное или оскорбляет кого-то в присутствии других.

25% вины за этот поступок ложится на тех, кто промолчал при этом.  Иначе говоря, не все разделяют...

Если на моих глазах совершилось что-то, и я не возвысил голос против этого, даже если я не могу остановить это, но я не сказал что-то что обозначило бы моё отношение к тому, что происходит, то я тем самым принимаю на себя ответственность за всё то, что происходит.  И Видура в этот момент привёл любопытный пример, ибо в ведическом обществе обязательно принято подтверждать свои слова историями, прецедентами из прошлого.

И он сказал, что однажды была история в незапамятные времена, когда Прахлад оказался в таком же положении. Когда сын Прахлада по имени Вирочана поспорил с одним человеком за невесту. Им обоим понравилась одна и та же девушка и они стали спорить, ругаться друг с другом.  Тот говорит: - У меня первое право на неё!  А Вирочана: - Нет, у меня! Потому что я сын царя демонов. Она моя!  И они пришли к Прахладу. И они поспорили, что пусть Прахлад скажет кто больше достоин. Пусть Прахлад вынесет свой вердикт. И Прахлад оказался в этом положении. С одной стороны какой-то сомнительный сын мудреца, с другой стороны очень даже не сомнительный его собственный сын, с которым ему нужно жить.

При чем они поспорили так что Прахлад скажет так и будет. Мало того, если Прахлад говорит, тому кто-то лучше достается невеста, а другой идет ему в услужение. И Прахлад оказался в этом положении. Первое желание, которое его посетило - отмолчаться. Ему очень хотелось в этот момент отвести глаза в сторону и сказать: - Ну.... Сами решайте, кто из вас лучше.  Один был его сын, а другой - сын Ангиры Муни.

Прахлад говорит: - Мне нужен тайм аут. Мне нужно подумать, прежде чем ответить на этот сложный вопрос.

Прахлад отправился к Кашьяпе и спросил: - Кашьяпа, скажи мне что нужно делать в таких ситуациях? Можно отмолчаться или нет, когда ставят вопрос ребром? Могу я сделать вид, что не расслышал вопроса или, что это трудный вопрос и мне трудно на него отвечать?

Видура, с авторитетом Ямараджа продолжил.

Кашьяпа говорит: - Можешь, но тогда к тебе придёт горе человека, который лишился сына; горе вдовы. которая осталась без мужа; горе человека, который лишился всех своих богатств; горе человека, который изгнан из своей родины....  И он перечислил длинный-длинный список того, что, в конечном счете, придёт к человеку за небольшое отступление от истины.  Когда говорится, что правдивость это последняя опора религии, то имеется ввиду, что это самая фундаментальная добродетель, которая, тем не менее, должна оставаться у нас даже если все остальные опоры.  Правдивость или приверженность к правде это последнее что остаётся даже у слабых людей кали-юги. Даже у слабого человека нет оправдания, если он нарушает этот принцип правдивости….

И когда Прахлад это услышал, то он бросился опрометью обратно, прибежал и говорит: - Я всё понял. Сын Ангира Муни выше моего сына, а его отец выше меня. Короче говоря, я присуждаю право ему .  И Видура рассказал эту историю в собрании, когда Драупади требовала ответа. И он говорит, что вы зря пытаетесь отмолчаться, что сам тот факт, что вы просто молчите, ещё не избавляет вас от ответственности.  И что последствия того, что человек отступает внутри от истины под давлением условностей, социальным давлением или ещё чего-то, будут в высшей степени плачевными.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.5.21-22. Уровни преданных, 3 апреля 2011

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Мы с вами дышим загазованным воздухом в Москве. Недавно мы были на одном собрании и там был один из главных токсикологов города Москвы. Он сказал:  - Любой человек, который год в Москве прожил уже токсикоман. Просто потому, что он в Москве прожил. Просто потому, что он дышит этим воздухом. 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.5.21-22. 03 апреля 2011

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Окно Шалбега*
Мне хотелось рассказать одну историю. Это не сказка, это реальная история, но она имеет очень сильный мотив новогодних историй – в конце концов человек получает дар. История маленькая, история про бхакту Шалбега. Мы не так давно вернулись из Пури и сегодня я думал немного о Шри Чайтанье Махапрабху и как-то невольно ум перенес меня в Джаганнатха Пури и я услышал шум океана, я увидел пальмы кокосовые и большой величественный храм, который возвышается там, на берегу, как драгоценность.

Этот самый Нила-гири или Ниладри, Синяя гора, храмы там и Сам Господь Джаганнатх. Я очутился там, на берегу Индрадьюмна-саровара и неподалеку от Индрадьюмны-саровара есть место, где-то на пол-пути на самом деле между большим храмом и Индрадьюмна-сароваром или Гундичи, есть место, которое называется Бала-ганди. Там, у этого места находится самадхи бхакты Шалбега.

Бхакта Шалбег, может быть кто-то слышал его историю, был мусульманином. Песнь его, прославляющую Господа Джаганнатха, до сих пор поют люди в Ориссе. Стоит человеку запеть эту песню и в сердце у него переворачиваются что-то и слезы выступают на глаза. Свои чувства он выразил в простых очень стихах, но они не могут не тронуть сердце человека.

История обращения Шалбега очень важна для нашей сегодняшней темы, для того, чтобы мы поняли что от нас требуется, что нам нужно, чтобы Господь Чайтанья с алтаря, Шри-Шри Даял-Нитай Шачи-Сута с алтаря прыгнули к нам и сказали: «Вот, наконец-то, я давно хотел тебе этот новогодний подарок вручить». Шалбег был сыном военачальника.

Его отца звали Лалбег и он был жестокий воин, военачальник. Однажды он проезжал по деревне, когда мусульмане ехали по индусским деревням – это деревня брахманов была – то люди врассыпную бросались, прятались по углам. Когда он проезжал по деревне, одна женщина замешкалась. Она, как назло, оказалась красивой, молодой вдовой. Ей было тогда девятнадцать лет.

Этот Лалбег недолго думая, схватил ее, приторочил к седлу, увез к себе и сделал ее одной из жен в своем гареме. Она была из брахманской семьи, но муж ее рано умер. Он заставил ее одеть паранджу и все остальные аттрибуты мусульманской религии, дал ей мусульманское имя и сделал ее своей женой. У них родился сын и сын этот был воспитан в вполне мусульманских традициях.

В какой-то момент отец его стал большим военачальником, потом, в результате интриг двора, его послали куда-то на войну и он поехал туда вместе со своим сыном. Сыну тогда было лет 16 или 17. Сын не знал, не ведал ни сном, ни духом ничего, он был прирожденный мусульманин, воин. Отца убили на войне, а сына, будущего бхакту Шалбега, тяжело ранили. Его тело, почти-что бездыханное, где едва-едва теплилась жизнь, со смертельной раной привезли домой, к его матери.

Мать его стала плакать над ним и попыталась вылечить его как-то, приглашала врачей, делала притирание, но рана не заживала, рана гноилась. Все врачи говорили: «Он умрет. Никаких шансов на то, чтобы он выжил, нет». Тогда, в какой-то момент, эта женщина подошла к изголовью кровати, на которой лежал ее сын, и со слезами на глазах, обращаясь к нему, стала говорить: «Сын мой, пожалуйста, попроси Гопинатха, Вриндаван-чандру, Кришну, попроси Его, Он тебя излечит.

Если кто-то тебя излечит, то это Кришна, который любит гопи. Так как Кришна любит гопи, Он любит всех остальных тоже». Сын ее недоверчиво посмотрел и спросил: «И мусульман?» Он стал говорить: «Мам, о чем ты говоришь? Ты же мусульманка. Я всегда видел тебя в парандже! И я мусульманин. Мы все правоверные мусульмане. Какой там Вриндаван-чандра? Это же индийский Бог!»

Она тогда рассказала ему свою историю, он впервые узнал об этом обо всем. Она сказала: «Сынок, ради меня сделай это. Я только об одном прошу: пожалуйста, проси Его и повторяй Его имя: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе». У Шалбега по-прежнему оставались сомнения и он стал говорить: «Но Он же во Вриндаване живет!

Что толку, если я буду Его имя здесь повторять, в Ориссе? Услышит Он меня или нет?» Тогда его мать улыбнулась и сказала стих на ории. Этот стих означает, что Кришна, когда кто-то произносит Его имя, слышит его, где бы он ни был. Более того, Кришна приходит на этот зов и в этом месте становится Вриндаван. Юноша, тронутый всем этим, от безнадежности какой-то сказал: «Хорошо».

Мать сказала: «Десять дней повторяй имя Кришны и если ничего не случится, то значит ничего не случится. Но десять дней ты должен все время повторять имя Кришны». Этот Шалбег, лежа на своем смертном одре, собравшись с силами, стал повторять имя Кришны: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе/ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе – день ото дня, день ото дня. Дни шли, но ему не становилось легче. Рана как была, так и оставалась, рана гноилась, не заживала. Прошло десять дней.

Кришна не услышал его молитв, чуда не произошло. Подождите… Шалбег позвал свою маму и сказал: «Мы же договаривались: десять дней. Десять дней я повторял день и ночь святое имя как мог, Кришна не пришел». Мать его сказала: «Сынок, еще немножко. Не может этого быть! Пожалуйста, еще чуть-чуть!» Она ушла к себе и перед изображением Гопинатха, перед Мурти Гопинатха, она стала молиться Ему.

Она стала говорить: «Дорогой, пожалуйста, у меня ничего нет. Все, что у меня есть, Тебе принадлежит. Сердце мое принадлежит Тебе, жизнь моя принадлежит Тебе, все, что у меня есть – Твое. Пожалуйста, сделай чудо. Если Ты не сделаешь чуда, я все равно останусь Твоей, я Твоя и сын мой Твой. Но пожалуйста, сделай чудо, ну очень надо».

Так или иначе, нашла она слова нужные. Кришна ждет, Кришна не торопится. Кришна ждет, когда мы найдем нужные слова. Кришна ждет, когда желание в нашем сердце станет таким искренним, что ничего другого в сердце не останется. Что случилось этой ночью, пока мать Шалбега молилась? Он спал и во сне он увидел Кришну. Сам Кришна пришел к нему во сне, улыбнулся и сказал: «Тебе больно?»

Шалбег сказал: «Больно». Кришна спросил: «Где больно?» Шалбег показал на свою рану. Кришна дотронулся и сказал: «Все пройдет, все будет хорошо». Когда на следующее утро Шалбег проснулся, не было даже шрама от этой раны, рана затянулась полностью. Он не мог поверить себе, хотя он знал, но на самом деле не это обрадовало его больше всего – память о Кришне, который пришел в этот момент, она глубоко проникла в его сердце.

С тех пор он стал бхактой Шалбегом, хоть индусы гнали его, не пускали ни в какой храм.

Я скажу еще маленькую историю про него, которая показывает какова на самом деле сила преданного – он однажды отправился во Вриндаван и по пути остановился в Баласоре, это город в Ориссе. Там есть храм Шьямасундары. Он шел с желанием увидеть Кришну.

Он пришел в Пури, он поселился в Пури, потому что в Пури живет Джаганнатх, который раз в год выезжает и все, независимо от того, кто они, какого вероисповедания они, верят они, не верят, всем показывает Себя, всем дает возможность прикоснуться к Себе. Но там его гнали, не пускали, он отправился во Вриндаван, остановился в этом Баласоре и там его не пустили в храм Шьямасундары.

Он остался на ночь у толстых крепостных стен этого храма и единственное, что он делал – он пел. Шьямасундар – Божество, которое стояло на алтаре этого храма. Когда пуджари пришел укладывать Его спать, он не нашел Шьямасундару, не было Шьямасундары. Он туда-сюда – нет Шьямасундары, укладывать спать некого.

Пуджари перепугался страшно, а Шьямасундара побежал слушать песни Шалбега. Шалбег сидел под стенами около дверей этого храма и слушал песни. Ночью к царю пришел странный сон. Царь увидел этого бхакту Шалбега, он к нему во сне пришел, сам того не ведая. Он увидел, что какой-то мусульманин с бородой сидит и тренькает на каком-то странном музыкальном инструменте и поет и слезы текут у него из глаз.

Когда он утром проснулся с этим странным видением, он не мог ничего понять, но очень отчетливый и ясный сон, что человек сидит под храмом и что его не пустили. В этот момент прибежал пуджари и сказал: «Ваше Величество, Кришна убежал!» Он спросил: «Куда убежал?» Он говорит: «Не знаю куда убежал. Может во Вриндаван? Нету Кришны! Нету!»

Царь, соединив эти два события, свой сон, который он увидел, и это известие, все понял. Он пришел туда, к тому месту, где сидел Шалбег и велел прорубить окно в каменной крепостной стене. До сих пор это окно есть. Это окно было прямо напротив алтаря, чтобы через это окно Шалбег мог увидеть Шьямасундару. Как только окно прорубили и Шалбег припал к нему, Шьямасундара встал на алтаре. Он вернулся непонятно откуда. До сих пор это окошко Шалбега есть, которое прорубил царь, потому что Шалбег сидел под стенами и просто плакал.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. 31.12.2010

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Когда человек восточной традиции может увидеть Бога?*
Бхактивинод Тхакур говорит, что в процессе духовной практики сердце человека избавляется от жадности и это позволяет сосредоточится ему на Боге. Эта сосредоточенность, сконцентрированность на Боге - первый залог, что он когда-нибудь сможет увидеть Бога и постепенно-постепенно сердце продолжает очищаться и в какой-то момент он начинает чувствовать, что Бог находится в святом имени, что святое имя — это не просто обычный материальный звук, что Бог находится там, что кажется стоит протянуть руку и Он там.

И постепенно из святого имени выходят его качества, его образ, облик и его лилы. Человек входит в духовный мир. Так происходит этот процесс и Бхактивинод Тхакур говорит: «Этот процесс должен занять у нас всего лишь несколько дней.» Поднимаясь со ступеньки на ступеньку…   Он говорит, что если мы знаем, каким образом человек перешагивает со ступеньки на ступеньку…

И если мы вдруг заметили что мы застряли на каком-то уровне это значит, что какое-то внутреннее препятствие есть у нас. Мы должны найти это внутреннее препятствие или внутренний порок и вырвать его из сердца. Но он говорит «всего за несколько дней» можно увидеть Бога если правильной идти. Разумеется, тут нужно делать скидку на то, что Бхактивинод Тхакур индус. А у индусов другое представление о времени. Несколько дней… (Смех в зале) это не совсем те же несколько дней что есть у нас.

Как Кришнадас Госвами в Чайтанья-чаритамрите, особенно в Ади-лиле где он быстро описывает всю жизнь Господа Чайтаньи, говорит: «прошло несколько дней, Господь Чайтанья играл в песочек», «прошло ещё несколько дней Он женился». Там есть эти «несколько дней», но просто другое восприятие времени.

Как мне рассказывали одну любопытную историю. Один преданный Гаудия Матха жил в Лондоне. В Лондоне есть такой храм, который открыли ещё ученики Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати. Там была очень богатая, красивая, светская женщина стала ученицей Бхакти Прадип Тиртхи Махараджа и подарила своё поместье.

И там до сих пор храм, туда ходят бенгальцы и соответственно там проповедует несколько бенгальских брахмачари. Их посылают из Калькутты, из главного матха из Багх Базара. И преданный останавливался там и говорит: - Бенгальцы потрясающе стабильные люди! Я разговорился с одним, и он говорит: - Я не хотел ехать ни за что сюда. Ну что мне тут в Лондоне делать? Я лучше в Калькутте своей буду сидеть.

Но саньяси наш настаивал, говорит: - Езжай!
В конце концов я с ним договорился.
Он говорит: - Ненадолго поедешь.
Я: - Ну ладно. Ненадолго поеду.
Он: - На 10 лет поедешь.
Я: - Ну ладно – на 10 лет поеду. (Смех в зале)

Для нас с вами 10 лет …  :smilies:  Потому что мы привыкли мерить все масштабами одной жизни. Для нас… Мы родились когда-то и когда-то мы умрём и весь наш срок этими масштабами, этим аршином мерится. Человек восточной традиции знает: «Я живу много лет. Что такое 10 лет? Это не много – несколько дней». Поэтому Бхактивинод Тхакур говорит:  - Через несколько дней можно увидеть Бога, если человек идет этим путём.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Бхагавад-гита 7.1, 12 января 2003

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Полуправда Уолша*
Мы с незапамятных времен находимся здесь и нам хочется наслаждаться тама-гуной, раджа-гуной, сатва-гуной. И избавиться от этого желания в принципе невозможно.  И в этом собственно суть и причина того, что мы появляемся здесь. Как есть разные философии, которые объясняют природу существования человека в материальном мире. Недавно я прочитал одну ныне модную философию, которую я уже упоминал несколько раз.

Есть такие «Беседы с Богом» некоего бывшего радиокомментатора, который вдруг ни с того ни с сего стал беседовать с Богом и поведал всему миру что ему Бог сказал. И, в частности, он объясняет почему душа пришла сюда. У него есть такая сказочка. Сейчас я вам расскажу эту сказку. Так как у нас сейчас Новый год, в Новый год положено сказки рассказывать.

Жила-была маленькая душа. И эта маленькая душа однажды пришла к Богу и говорит: - Я хочу понять кто я такая.

Бог говорит: - Хорошее желание. Ты свет.

Она обрадовалась и говорит: - А как мне понять, что я свет?

Бог: - Ты тут не сможешь понять, потому что тут очень светло.

Правильно? В духовном мире все светится. И маленькая, крошечная духовная искорка на фоне этого света не может понять, что она свет, потому что все светятся.

И Бог говорит: - В темноту надо идти, чтобы понять, что ты свет.
И дальше Бог начинает объяснять: - Чтобы понять, что такое верх, нужно понять, что такое низ; чтобы понять, что такое хорошо нужно понять, что такое плохо и т.д. Давай мы тебя сейчас в темноту поместим и тут ты засветишься. Тут в духовном мире как тебе светить бедняжке? Тут такие солнца, такие светила. Тут ты ничего не можешь, а там ты сможешь всем доказать, что ты особенная, что очень яркий свет из тебя исходит и все это увидят в темноте.

То есть логика примерно такая. Но на самом деле это полуправда. Правда в том, что душа пришла сюда чтобы доказать, что она особенная. Но неправда заключается в том, что Бог посылает её сюда и Бог говорит ей что ты не сможешь себя познать иначе как здесь, в материальном мире. Потому что это глупость, ибо всё наше познание себя здесь, в материальном мире из боли сплошной, из страданий.

Как здесь говорится: сад-асад-йони-джанмасу – душа воплощаясь здесь, ища счастья в материальном мире, в гунах материальной природы, встречается с горем. Постоянно, снова и снова, снова и снова она встречается с жуткими вещами в этом мире: со смертью, с старостью, с болезнями, с немощью…

И Бог говорит: - А что? Ты просто в темноту попала, не сетуй! Это способ для тебя понять какая ты вся из себя светлая. Но это немножко странная картина. На самом деле причина объясняется здесь. Я пришел сюда для того, чтобы властвовать, я пришел сюда чтобы наслаждаться. И мы должны очень хорошо это понять.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Бхагавад-гита 13.22 10 января 2003, Тюмень

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Вы очень опасная секта*
Это было ещё в начале 80-х. В самом начале, когда мы стали проповедовать, пришла одна девочка с большими круглыми глазами.  Вся такая Божий одуванчик. Она плакала постоянно, когда слышала святое имя. Ей было лет 18 и буквально через неделю пришел её папа и папа был демон. Папа был 100%-й демон.

Папа стал кричать, топать ногами, говорить: - Куда мою дочку затянули? В секту какую-то опасную…

Это ещё при КГБ было, было очень страшно. Я пытался его увещевать.

Он сказал: - Даже не пытайтесь меня убедить. Я знаю, что вы опасная секта и очень опасная секта. Почему? Какая у него логика была?  - Потому что вы не едите мясо, не пьёте, не курите, не употребляете наркотиков, не занимаетесь сексом. Это секта!

Я ему говорю: - Как это? Объясните мне пожалуйста.

- Потому что нормальные люди без этого не могут. Я знаю людей, которые не курят, но они пьют. Я знаю людей, которые не курят и  не пьют, но они наркотики употребляют. Человек не может без этого. Человек пришел сюда ради этого.

Это миссия человеческой жизни: лгать, убивать, заниматься здесь в разных формах…, напиваться тут пьяным, изображать кого-то, пребывать в этом иллюзорном состоянии. Поэтому этот стих по сути выносит приговор: сад-асат-йони-джанмасу – человек постоянно соприкасаясь со всем этим не может вырваться.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Бхагавад-гита 13.22, 10 января 2003, Тюмень

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Он прокричал – его убили, ты прокричал – тебя убьют*
Люди болтают, и так как они болтают праджалпу, болтают обыкновенные, дурацкие вещи, то весь их разум он уходит вместе с этой праджалпой. Нет ничего более опустошительного для разума, чем пустые разговоры.  А что такое пустые разговоры? Бхактивинода Тхакур объясняет это. Это прежде всего  критика других,  когда мы собираемся вместе и начинаем ругать других. Это самая опустошительная форма праджалпы.

Если мы хотим опустошить свой разум полностью, лишить свой разум каких-либо остатков духовного сознания, залетевших туда, то мы должны собираться и критиковать друг друга. Собственно, это то, чем люди занимаются. Это отравленный нектар материального существования – давайте поругаем других.  И такие люди лишаются разума полностью. Глупцы болтают, глупцы не могут остановиться болтая.

Но мудрецы они молчат. Мудрецов на санскрите как называют? Муни. Муни какой обет дают? Мауны.  Слово «мауна» происходит от слова «муни». Мудрый человек молчит. Глупый человек сплетничает, мудрый человек молчит.

Есть одна замечательная притча на этот счет про одно человека, родившегося принцем, царевичем. Родился у царя, но он родился немым. И сначала думали: «Ну, просто немой». Время шло, и он не говорил ни слова. Его пытались и так и сяк разговорить. Нормальный абсолютно, замечательный, красивый мальчик, хороший, но не говорил ни слова. На самом деле в прошлой жизни он слишком много болтал. И, пройдя определенные исправительные работы, он понял: «Моя болтовня является причиной всех моих страданий.

И в этой жизни, еще во чреве матери он дал обет: «Я не буду говорить». Он нормально мог говорить, но решил: «На всякий случай буду молчать». Отец его, царь, он не мог найти себе места от горя. Он думал: «Что такое? Мой сын немой, не понятно кто». И однажды мальчик играл в саду, ходил, бродил, думал, смотрел по сторонам и в этот момент он услышал, как павлин прокричал. Слышали, кто был во Вриндаване, как кричат павлины? Они кричат жалобно как маленькие дети, ну или как кошки: мяу, кее, каа. Но очень громко.

В то же момент, там был большой сад, почти лес, и там был охотник.  И охотник этот услышал звук павлина. Он натянул стрелу и выстрелил. Юноша этот, увидев, как павлин упал с ветки, не смог сдержаться и воскликнул: «Зачем он закричал?!». Охранник, который сторожил его, его воспитатель услышал эти слова в первый раз из уст принца.  И на радостях он помчался к царю и закричал: «Царь, дорогой, принц заговорил! Чудо произошло!
Радуйся, радуйся!».

Царь обрадовался страшно. Он стал  раздавать всем подарки, наградил, огромный приз дал этому человеку, который присматривал за царевичем, побежал в сад, и попытался заговорить со своим сыном. Но сын опять продолжал молчать.    Он и так и сяк, и щекотал его, но сын отказывался говорить. Отец, чьё горе еще усилилось, оттого что он сначала было обрадовался, а потом...

Он вызвал к себе воспитателя и сказал: «Ты меня обманул негодяй. Ты захотел получить награду, ты меня обманул. За это я тебя казню. Завтра тебя расстреляют». Тот стал просить: «Ваше Величество, пощадите меня. Говорил он, говорил. Христом Богом клянусь!».

Царь говорит: «Докажи». «Оставьте меня с ним. Дайте, я с ним выясню отношения». И они остались наедине. И тот стал умолять, он стал говорить: «Меня казнят, завтра меня казнят. Пожалуйста, скажи что-нибудь, чтобы царь меня не казнил». Мальчик на него посмотрел долгим,  печальным взглядом и потом сказал: «Павлин прокричал – его убили. Ты прокричал глупые слова – тебя убьют. Я лучше помолчу. Я не хочу, чтоб меня постигла та же самая участь».

Поэтому мудрецы знают – я должен молчать. Мудрые люди, как Рупа Госвами объясняет этот принцип, что мудрый человек начинается со способности управлять своей речью. Человек, который является дхирой, который имеет право называть себя дхирой, это человек, который способен управлять своей речью. Это самое трудное. Кто-то думает, что сексуальный импульс самое трудное. Самое трудное не секс. Секс следует из этого.

Самое трудное это овладеть своим языком. «Нарада-панчаратра» объясняет это, что преданное служение начинается с языка и что человек, который способен совладать со своим языком, именно этот человек становится дхирой.  Но, на самом деле, это всего лишь вторая ступень. Глупец болтает, мудрец молчит. Но святой человек, что делает?  Святой человек поет. Здесь этот стих начинается: _мухур грнанто вачасанурага_ – снова и снова… _«грнанто»_ значит «прославлять, петь, говорить».

Снова и снова, они не могли остановиться. Санат-кумары они не могли остановиться (мухур грнанто вачасанурага). Как Шрила Прабхупада объясняет здесь, что потоком речи льются из уст преданных, он не может остановиться, прославляя Господа. И Шрила Прабхупада объясняет в комментарии, что даже если человек неграмотный, у него появляется красноречие откуда-то, если у него в сердце есть любовь. Если у человека в сердце есть что-то, то он сможет найти подходящие слова. А если у нас нет этих слов, это значит, что у нас в сердце нет ничего по отношению к Кришне.

«Шримад-Бхагаватам», 3.8.6, 3.12.2005. Аудио, Текст

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Ты говоришь, что я проповедую, что я великий проповедник и что благодаря моей проповеди все остальные становятся преданными. Но Прахлада Махарадж сказал очень важную вещь, которую всем проповедникам нужно помнить. Он привёл санскритскую поговорку. Эта санскритская поговорка гласит, что легко быть умным, когда даёшь наставление другим.

Когда мы поучаем других очень легко говорить правильные слова. Когда мы сидим и учим это всё очень легко, это ещё ничего не значит. Это может оставаться просто на уровне слов. Можно давать хорошие слова и другие даже будут чувствовать, будут воспринимать, будут принимать что-то, но Прахлада Махарадж говорит из скромности что это ещё ничего не значит...

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Шримад-Бхагаватам 4.31.21 27 мая 2002

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

В Кали-югу мало кто может... мало у кого осталось достаточно мозгов для того чтобы думать над Шастрами, а тут нам такое   предлагают и говорят: "Думайте". Да ещё и над шастрами. Что-нибудь попроще попросите. Откуда такая надежда в Кали-югу? Тем не менее даже в Кали-югу у человека может быть желание докопаться до истины. Если у него появится первоначальный интерес, робкий интерес. 

Как Пастернак говорил: "Начало было так далеко, так робок первый интерес" 

Если появился этот робкий  первый интерес, то потом если правильно это делать, то потом этот интерес будет возрастать и в этом-то суть. Я должен прекрасно понимать, что всё то, что интерес к  этому повышает, - хорошо; всё то, что мой интерес к этому ослабляет или отвлекает меня от этого - это плохо. Если у меня будет интерес...

Там на  на самом деле не такая уж хитрая логика. Она естественно  может быть где-то, как-то парадоксальная, но в сущности-то это не так уж и сложно. Я изучал в своё время квантовую механику. Со всей определенностью вам  могу сказать - это не квантовая механика. А некоторые из здесь присутствующих квантовую механику очень даже хорошо знают. А это легче, чем квантовая механика. Просто интерес нужен. 

Если люди квантовую механику могут понять или я не знаю что ещё. Не только квантовую механику понимают. В Кали-югу же живут. Суть не в этом.  Суть в том, что интереса нет,  а интерес возникает в процессе общения. Реальный интерес в процессе общения  возникает. На основании Шастр.

Интерес к Шастрам это результат или побочный продукт общения, построенного на основании Шастр. И проблема почему этого интереса не возникает или он угасает, - потому что не хватает общения, построенного на Шастрах. Общения на всем  чем угодно построенного есть. Общение есть, преданные любят общаться друг с другом. Можно посплетничать: кто на ком женился, кто с кем развёлся, кто пал, кто оступился. 

Много интересного всего, много вайшнавских сайтов: Кришна.ру, Кришна.му  :smilies:  Много разных всяких и там чего только нет. Интерес возникает когда есть общение основанное на этом. Когда возникает интерес, основанный на этом,  то может все-таки стоит открыть посмотреть что там в этом Бхагаватам? 

Так что не нужно ссылаться - мозги есть даже в Кали-югу, а те у кого нет, о тех Кришна позаботиться - тоже не проблема. Если у них есть искренность. Вот он упёрся зубами и карабкается. Кришна скажет: -  Ладно, все в порядке у него, не проблема. Для  таких людей есть указание Шастр: "Все те, кто умирают в радиусе 24-х миль от Шалограма-шилы попадают в духовный мир". Вообще нет проблем. Так что не надо ссылаться

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Вопрос:* Что делать если пытаясь быть хорошим лидером-слугой, появляется группа преданных, пытающихся эксплуатировать такого лидера, а сами при этом не прогрессируют годами? И каков критерий когда лидеру стоит жертвовать своим временем ради подчинённых и, с другой стороны, он может стать жертвой эксплуатации этих подчинённых.

*Шридам Прабху:* - Ничего страшного, если нас немного поэксплуатируют. Вайшнавизм значит мы должны быть слугой. Слуг иногда эксплуатируют. Всё зависит от того, с какой целью нас эксплуатируют. Если это мешает нашему служению гуру и Кришне, то тогда нужно что-то предпринимать. Но если кто-то пытается воспользоваться нами лично, то мы не будем сильно агрессивно реагировать на это.

Преданный никогда агрессивно не реагирует, но он может быть уважительно твёрд. Одно дело очень сильно рассердится и сделать большой шум из чего-то . Другая позиция это когда мы очень и очень тверды внутри, но при этом очень и очень уважительны внешне.

Я поделюсь с вами одной интересной историей. Один преданный обратился к Радханатхе Махараджу и задал ему вопрос. Ему было сложно общаться со своими начальниками и этот человек, который был его авторитетом, руководил им, был учеником Шрилы Прабхупады. И через какое-то время обсуждения или анализа этого вопроса казалось, что вообщем-то в такой ситуации этот ученик Шрилы Прабхупады неправ. Этот человек пришел к Радханатхе Махараджу и сказал: - Что мне делать в этой ситуации? Я очень этим обеспокоен всем этим.

Махарадж ответил, что быть вайшнавом не значит быть правым или неправым. Быть вайшнавом значит находится за пределами правоты и неправоты. Суть вайшнавизма в том, чтобы научиться сотрудничать. Даже если вы докажите что другой преданный неправ, а вы правы. Вы получите удовлетворение что да, весь мир узнал или какая-то группа преданных узнала что я был прав, а он не прав. 

Но какой конечный результат этого? Всего-навсего лишь ваше удовлетворение, ощущение своей правоты. Но если вы будете сотрудничать, служение Кришне будет происходить гораздо лучше. Какой смыл выиграть битву, но проиграть войну? Если вы доказали всему миру, что вы правы, - вы выиграли битву, но при этом вы проиграли войну, потому что вы нарушили принцип сотрудничества.

Таким образом с другими людьми мы должны общаться как вайшнавы. По крайней мере пытаться быть вайшнавами. Потому что вайшнавы не сводятся к одежде, которую мы носим, или к речам, которые мы говорим, или к пище, которую мы едим. Вайшнавизм это гораздо более глубокая вещь и он имеет отношение к тому, как мы реагируем на всё, как мы ведём себя. 

Если мы ведём себя как обычные люди, то какой смысл называться вайшнавами? Есть другой пример. Один преданный собирался стать профессиональным врачом и он задал Махараджу вопрос. Этот человек должен был стать специалистом по костям. И в больницы всегда привозят пострадавших от несчастных случаев, аварий ещё чего-то. И будучи студентом, практикующимся врачом, для него чем тяжелее случай, тем лучше для него, потому что ему есть чему поучиться.

Если у человека 8-10 костей переломано это отличный случай чтобы поучиться. Если только одна кость переломана, то это не самый лучший случай. Это обычный случай. И так как этот преданный был преданным, то его друзья забирали себе самые лучшие случаи, а ему оставляли самые обычные. И этот человек занимался этими обычными ситуациями в течении 7 месяцев. И Махарадж одним предложением ответил на его вопрос: - Есть разница между смирением и трусостью. Ты действуешь как трус, ты должен сражаться за то, чтобы получить себе хорошие случаи.

Когда речь идет о служении гуру и Кришне, мы можем  мы быть очень напористыми. Но что касается лично нас, то мы можем продолжать сотрудничать чтобы этого ни стоило. Насколько это возможно.

*Б.В.Госвами:* - Я добавлю буквально одно предложение. На самом деле мы должны очень хорошо понимать, что если кто-то эксплуатирует нас, как правило такая возможность появляется у человека только в результате одной-единственной ситуации - если мы сознательно или бессознательно хотим эксплуатировать других. И если у нас нет внутри этого желания эксплуатировать других, пользоваться другими, получать какую-то выгоду от других, можно быть уверенным, что никто не сможет эксплуатировать нас. Вот и всё.

Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что этот мир состоит из обманщиков и тех, кто хочет быть обманутыми. Если я не обманщик сам, - никто меня не обманет. Кто меня может обмануть? Почему меня люди могут обмануть? Только потому, что я сам обманщик. Точно также меня смогут эксплуатировать только тогда, когда я сам хочу кого-то эксплуатировать

Сокровища святого Имени и садху-санги. Ретрит актива учеников. Ответы на вопросы. 5.22.2014

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Я долго думал о чём говорить, у меня разные идеи были. В конце концов я решил рассказывать о молитвах царицы Кунти, которая просит чтобы беды сыпались на неё. Я подумал, что это самая подходящая тема для данного ретрита и там есть о чём поговорить.

Очень важно чтобы в таких критических ситуациях преданные оставались минимально затронутыми всем этим безумием, которое происходит в материальном мире постоянно. К сожалению они очень часто вовлекают нас в них. Это особое искусство как бы находится в них и в то же время не позволять, чтобы они в себя втянули. То есть действовать адекватно, нормально, как я говорил, чтобы не было ощущения что моя хата с краю т.е вполне активно участвовать, но при этом не позволять, чтобы сознание наше поддалось этому влиянию.

Встреча с организаторами ретрита. 21 августа 2014, Магдалиновка

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вся эта ситуация для каждого человека конечно же является испытанием. Для кого-то в большей степени, для кого-то в меньшей степени, но всё равно

***

Вопрос: Вы говорили что надо действовать, участвовать, но не погружаясь в проблему? А что Вы всё таки подразумеваете под участием?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Ну смотрите, мы живём здесь и оно всё родное... Участие - у нас есть некая внутренняя позиция и она всегда должна оставаться, но всегда, особенно в наше время, во всех этих ситуациях созданных на политическом плане столько всего намешано ненужного, глупого и нужно стараться отфильтровывать эту вещь. Когда 5000 лет назад Кришна или Арджуна сражались на Курукшетре, интернета ещё не было, Средств Массовой Информации тоже не было и в общем всё было ясно где есть долг, в чём моя позиция, которую я должен занять по отношению к этой ситуации  и каким образом участвуя во всём этом не поддаться каким-то материальным влияниям. Сейчас всё круто перемешано. В России все уверены, что тут бомбят Магдалиновку. Мне писали петиции "Не езжайте в Магдалиновку", там не понятно что. 

Реплика из зала: - Кто ж их проинформировал, интересно?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Средства Массовой Информации  :smilies:  . Это же всё идёт... Так или иначе, хотим мы или не хотим, мы попадаем под влияние всего этого мусора, который плавает повсюду. Это особое искусство находиться, действовать здесь и при этом не попадать под влияние.

То есть в сущности для этого должны быть очень сильные принципы или сильная внутренняя жизнь. Если внутренняя жизнь есть, то тогда человека трудно сбить с толку. И если внутренней жизни нет, то все эти внешние события будут очень сильно сказываться на нас и состояние будет шатким. и эта ситуация по сути призыв к какому-то  усилению нашей внутренней жизни. Кришна приводит пример листа лотоса, который находится в воде, но вода не смачивает его. На поверку очень сложно сохранять такое сознание. Но я сильно надеюсь, что всё это скоро кончится. Сатурн уходит из Весов. Вот-вот  :smilies:  


Вопрос: Как правильно поддерживать друзей и родственников, которые находятся в военной зоне АТО?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Точно также как мы стараемся поддерживать всех остальных. Надо напоминать людям, что все эти ситуации какая-то временная вещь, которая не имеет отношения к нашей природе. Сложности всегда есть и сложности пройдут и если человек чувствует, что за всем этим стоит сила какая-то, главное что за всем этим какая-то закономерность, ему очень легко вынести всё это. Об этом Шекспир говорил или Юнг перефразируя Шекспира. Он говорил, что если наша жизнь представляется сказкой, рассказанной идиотом или пьесой рассказанной идиотом, то тогда очень сложно её выносить с её сложностями.

Продолжение вопроса: - Это понимаем мы, то что Вы говорите. У меня мама сейчас там. Позавчера она чудом избежала... Возле её дома, у соседа снесло огромный..., её контузило, она в панике и в нашем доме выбило все стёкла. Она не понимает что происходит. Она всегда поддерживала ДНР, Путин для неё герой и этот затянувшийся кошмар...

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - В этом случае нужно как-то просто по человечески поддержать.

Продолжение вопроса: - Бывает по нескольку дней нет связи

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - В этом пике эмоционального накала человеку нужно просто несколько слов: "Мы с тобой"

Продолжение вопроса: - Никакой другой помощи кроме моральной оказать не можем?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Этого достаточно. А со временем... В любом случае человеку вынести все эти сложные испытания помогает, если он понимает: "Это всё неслучайно". Если он понимает: "Это всё какой-то абсурд", то тогда выносить это сложно. и в тот самый момент когда человек думает, что всё это абсурд, бред, то тогда - да, очень сложно. 

Потому что ну как к бреду можно относиться? Если человек понимает, что за всем этим бредом есть что-то, какая-то сила, которая приносит благо, то тогда это можно вынести. У меня сейчас был случай, вы все наверняка знаете историю с Фёдором и я попытался какие-то вещи объяснить ему и я также попросил астролога Танмая Госвами объяснить. Эффект был просто поразительный, когда даже на каком-то уровне стали понятны механизмы почему и как это произошло. Если это какой-то абсурд, то да

Продолжение вопроса: - Ну Фёдор понял что Вы пытались объяснить?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Я надеюсь. По крайней мере он прислал очень благодарное письмо

Продолжение вопроса: - Значит всё таки мы должны увидеть смысл происходящего?

Из зала: - Это очень тяжело

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Это очень сложно, но тем не менее, если это удастся. Поэтому в каких-то ситуациях не надо даже пытаться. В каких-то ситуациях если есть возможность, если мы чувствуем, что мы можем объяснить. Если же мы сами не уверены, если у нас самих нету, то просто...

Продолжение вопроса: - Мама говорит, что ты ж поехала, вас же там много, вы за нас молитесь пожалуйста 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Мы будем этим заниматься


Продолжение вопроса: - Она реально понимает волю Господа. Мы ей говорим прячь в подвал когда обстрел и прочее. Она говорит: - А Бог все равно найдёт. Вот женщина работала на огороде, побежала в укрытие и по пути её срезал осколок, а если бы она продолжала работать на огороде, ещё вопрос. То есть она понимает, что всё от Господа. Она в этом плане на себя не надеется

***
Вопрос: - Как помочь преданным, которые встали по обе стороны баррикад? 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - А никак. Нужно просто отойти немножко в сторону и ждать когда пыль уляжется, когда время какое-то пройдёт. Если у нас нет каких-то особых отношений с ними и которые помогут им немножечко более нейтральную позицию занять

Вопрос: - А если есть отношения?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Если есть отношения надо попытаться. Тут просто нужно молиться как-то. Главное чтобы люди не совершили каких-то оскорблений, потому что оскорбления разрушают всё. Я вижу к сожалению, как это происходит 

Встреча с организаторами ретрита. 21 августа 2014, Магдалиновка

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Энтузиазм – это способность радоваться препятствиям*
Я начну с энтузиазма. Почему? Потому что Шрила Рупа Госвами начинает с него. Утсаха. Эта вещь, которую легче всего увидеть в человеке. И которую легче всего понять, как-то различить. И понять, собственно, что это значит? Это слово «энтузиазм». Русское слово энтузиазм с добавлением преданных в лексикон русского языка… 

Только преданные говорят: «Энтузиастичный преданный». Я нигде в других местах не слышал такого прилагательного – энтузиастичный. Но это собственно означает, что это очень существенная часть нашего преданного служения. Так что мы за неимением ничего лучшего пользуемся «энтузиастичный», вместо того чтобы употреблять хорошее русское слово – воодушевленный или преданный с горящими глазами. Энтузиастичный привычнее.

Так вот слово «энтузиазм» происходит от двух греческих слов. Эн теос, что значит: эн – в, теос – Боге. Эн теос значит в Боге, с Богом. Энтузиазм – это естественное качество человека, которое ощущает Бога внутри. Которой живет с Богом. И который живет в Боге. Поэтому, как только у человека появляется вера, у него на эмоциональном уровне проявляется энтузиазм.

И мы все знаем, что первый этап преданного служение называется утсаха-майи. С этого все начинается. Все начинается с энтузиазма. И если иногда преданные не знают санскрита, и поэтому они думают, что утсаха-майи – это ложный энтузиазм. Утсаха-майи не значит ложный энтузиазм. Утсаха-майи значит, что человек целиком состоит из одного энтузиазма. Утсаха-майи значит, что это тот период, когда у человека нет ничего, кроме энтузиазма, только один энтузиазм. И ничего кроме этого энтузиазма у него нет. И все люди начинают свое преданное служение с этого состояния.

Утсаха-майи значит первый начальный энтузиазм. На самом деле у него есть реальная основа. Эн теос. Я чувствую Бога, я обрел Бога. Я чувствую что-то. Но к сожалению, этот начальный энтузиазм как мы знаем проходит. Это, к сожалению, случается. В силу тех или иных причин. И сейчас наша задача с вами не разбирать причины, по которым мы теряем этот энтузиазм. А понять все-таки, какова природа энтузиазма, и каким образом энтузиазм можно практиковать?

Мне хотелось дать одно очень важное определение энтузиазма. Энтузиазм – это способность радоваться препятствиям. Энтузиазм – это особое состояние нашего ума, когда ум не опускает руки. Когда несмотря на то, что все плохо, человек все равно говорит: «Все хорошо». Когда несмотря на то, что препятствия одно за другим приходит человек не складывает оружие, не опускает руки, а преодолевает одно препятствие за другим. И это настоящий энтузиазм.

Начальный энтузиазм, мы знаем, он наталкивается на первое препятствие, которое приходит. И он немножечко скукоживается. Потому что он еще не имеет духовную природу. Когда у человека появляется духовный энтузиазм, как отличить просто первоначальный материальный энтузиазм от духовного энтузиазма? Именно этим. То, что человек не складывает, не посует перед сложностями. И в сущности это в высшей степени важное качество, которому мы должны учиться у Шрилы Прабхупады. И которому мы должны учить других.

Почему я сейчас объясню? Это качество нашего ума. Давайте сначала, прежде чем перейдем к примерам Шрилы Прабхупады очень важным из его жизни. Сначала попытаемся понять, какова природа этого качества.

В материальном мире у нас есть энтузиазм, правильно? И мы радуемся. Но чему мы обычно радуемся? Когда у нас все хорошо, когда мы достигаем успеха? Правильно? Успеху мы радуемся. У нас появляется энтузиазм. Пока у человека будет успех, у него будет энтузиазм. И это материальный энтузиазм. Это природа материального ума. Материальному уму что-то нравится. Материальный ум чего-то получает, он радуется этому. Как только что-то не так, как мы хотим, чем сменяется наш энтузиазм? Апатией, депрессией, нежеланием что-то делать. И мы думаем, как все ужасно, невозможно.

Иначе говоря, материальный энтузиазм основан на раге и двеше, на привязанностях. Мне нравится, у меня энтузиазм. Что-то мне не нравится, у меня нет никакого энтузиазма. Я теряю энтузиазм. Но на самом деле изначально смысл энтузиазма в том, что я ощущаю Бога. Если я ощущаю Бога, это значит, что все то, что я встречаю в этой жизни от Бога. Правильно? Это значит, что трудности послал мне Бог, Кришна. И Кришна очень щедро посылает трудности своим преданным. Кришна объясняет нам, что без трудностей мы ничего не поймем здесь.

Если мы теряем энтузиазм в своем преданном служением, в тот же миг как только мы сталкиваемся с какими-то трудностями, кто-то на нас косо посмотрел, кто-то нам что-то сказал. Это значит, что не тот энтузиазм. Не то, что нужно. На самом деле реально в начале нам нравится общество преданных, потому что в обществе преданных всех прославляют. Правильно? В обществе преданных по мридангам бьют: «Джай! Харибол! Бхакта Вася распространил 5 трансцендентных книг Шрилы Прабхупады! Трансцендентное служение бхакты Васи ки! Джай!»

Но настоящий энтузиазм — значит понимание того, что трудности посылает нам Кришна. Наша жизнь полна трудностей. Жизнь не может быть без трудностей. Человек, который не научился преодолевать трудности, и не просто преодолевать трудности… Энтузиазм значит преодолевать трудности с радостью. Говорят, что на одной из Гималайских гор после того, как люди ползут туда, и разбивают в кровь коленки, лезут туда. И проходят через ледники, и в конце концов достигают вершины, их встречает камень с издевательской надписью: «Научился ли ты радоваться препятствиям?»

Суть не в том, чтобы преодолевать препятствия. Суть в том, чтобы радоваться препятствиям. Потому что препятствия посылает нам Бог. Он знает, какие препятствия нам нужно послать. Он знает, что нам нужно, чтобы мы преодолели какие-то проблемы внутри себя. Эти препятствия есть не что иное, как внешнее проявление наших внутренних проблем. Преодолевая эти препятствия, мы в конце концов сможет очиститься.

И если мы пониманием, что служение Богу связано с препятствиями. И мы принимаем с радостью… Что значит радоваться препятствиям? Значит понимать, что это служение. Бог мне послал эти препятствия. Я служу ему, я принимаю это с радостью. Делая это, поступая таким образом, я избавляюсь от невежества. Пожалуйста, подумайте над этим утверждением на досуге. Препятствия – это единственная речь, которая может избавить нас от невежества. Потому что основа невежества или жизни в материальном мире является привязанность к раге и двеше, люблю, не люблю.

Моё основное невежество заключается в том, что что-то мне нравится здесь, что-то не нравится. И я буду находится в мире материальной двойственности, мой ум запрограммирован на люблю, не люблю. Преодоление природы или совершенная природа ума заключается в том, что я встаю над этой природой ума (люблю, не люблю). И говорю: «Всё люблю». Потому что всё Кришна посылает. Потому что Кришна за всем этим стоит. Все, что не делается, к лучшему. Он послал мне препятствия. Пошли еще больше.

Царица Кунти говорит: «Кришна, посылай мне препятствия. Одно препятствие за другим». Она научилась радоваться препятствиям. Ее жизнь была бесконечно тяжелой. Не дай вам Бог, такой жизни. Мы опускаем руки, когда она десятитысячная доля процента трудности, с которыми сталкивались все великие преданные, приходит в нашу жизнь, и мы говорим: «Не, я так не договаривался. Я так не играю. Обещали повторять Харе Кришна, и будьте счастливы. А тут сложности какие-то. Московское правительство храм не разрешает строить. Не, я так не буду… Нет». Надо радоваться препятствиям: «Московское правительство не разрешает строить».

Бхактивинод Тхакур нас учит этому. На протяжении этого времени, он описывает сложный период своей жизни. Он говорит: «Иногда на протяжении этого времени я думал: «Столько препятствий, наверняка что-нибудь хорошее выйдет.»

Это то, как думает преданный. Преданный думает: «Это мое служение. Это моя возможность служить. Потому что служение не может быть без трудностей». Если я делаю только то, что мне приятно, - это не служение. Правильно? Служение — это или не служение? На самом деле, чего я ищу? Служения или я ищу наслаждения здесь? И если я ищу служения, я его здесь найду. И Кришна мне пошлет это служение. Он скажет: «Ты повторяешь Харе Кришна. О Кришна, пошли мне возможность служить». И он посылает. И он говорит: «Не, не, не. Постойте, постойте. Я пошел спать».

Что является противоположностью этого? Противоположность этого является апатия, лень, подстраивание под общий фон. Когда человек делает минимум. У Шрилы Прабхупады сердце кровью обливалось, когда он видел, как поступают его духовные братья после ухода духовного учителя. Пока духовный учитель был, была жизнь, люди проповедовали, они преодолевали какие-то сложности. Духовный учитель ушел, каждый открыл по храму, установил Божества. 

И Шрила Прабхупада говорит: «Они просто показывают Божества за деньги. Звенят колокольчиком, открывают занавес. Занавес открывается, люди приходят. Говиндам ади пурушам там ахам бхадажами, кладут копеечку, уходят. На чапати хватит с сабджи». Шрила Прабхупада говорил: «Что с вами случилось? Куда ушел ваш энтузиазм?»

Противоположностью этого является путь, который мы сами выбираем. Путь посредственности. Путь приспособления. Устроиться, найти теплое место. Заниматься чем-то, что социально приемлемо. Сделать что-то, найти что-то, за что нас будут прославлять. И что не будет составлять никаких сложностей. Энтузиазм заключается в том, что человек бросается на любую возможность делать что-то сложное. 

Потому что это в служении он преодолеет свою привязанность к люблю, не люблю. К славе, к уютному месту в этом мире. Он делает не то, что ему нравится. Он делает то, что нравится его духовному учителю. И он готов принять любые сложности в этом направлении. В этом энтузиазм. Это было определение энтузиазма. Понятно, что это такое?

Я расскажу несколько историй по поводу энтузиазма Шрилы Прабхупады. Я не буду какие-то известные истории, я не самые известные истории буду рассказывать. Одна история. Ее рассказывает некий Бхакти Уджвала Муни Махарадж из Гаудия-матха. Ему ее рассказал его духовный учитель, который был духовным братом Шрилы Прабхуды. Его звали Мадхусудана Махарадж. В то время, когда произошла эта история, он был брахмачари.

И он говорит, что одно время в Бомбее несколько учеников Шрилы Прабхупады одновременно проповедовали. Бхакти Ракшак Шридхар Махарадж, Мадхава Махарадж, Бхакти Дайта Мадхава Махарадж, Нароттам Брахмачари и Шрила Прабхапада (Абхай Чаранаравинда). И они постоянно говорили о планах проповеди. Я вчера говорил, что самая большая аскеза – это проповедь. И в частности они говорили о проповеди на Западе. Они знали, что это самое сокровенное желание духовного учителя. Он хотел, чтобы сознание Кришны распространилось на Западе. Они не знали, кто это будет делать.

И там был молодой исполненный энтузиазма брахмачари Нароттам дас, который потом стал Мадхусуданой Махараджем. Он был молодой ему было 20 с небольшим лет. Он свободно говорит по-английски. Они вместе проповедовали в Бомбее. Он проповедовал с огромным энтузиазмом. В конце концов, когда Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур Прабхупада пришел туда, Шридхар Махарадж пришел, и сказал: «Вот, мы тут думали, кого бы еще послать на Запад, и решили, что нужно послать Нароттама Брахачари на западе. Чтобы он поехал, чтобы он там открывал храмы, проповедовал. Он потрясающе проповедует».

У Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура загорелись глаза: «Да, здорово. Отличная идея. Он замечательно проповедует. Он хороший брахмачари. Мы посылаем его на Запад. Все мои благословения с ним. Он должен ехать на Запад, и проповедовать на английском языке». 

Когда этот бедный брахмачари услышал об этом, он побледнел. Он задрожал, он заплакал. У него был шок. Он испугался: «Я не смогу выполнить этот приказ своего духовного учителя».

Он знал, как это сложно. Одно дело в Индии, где он всех знает. Да, на английском языке. Но другое дело поехать куда-то непонятно куда. Он пришел к духовному учителю, и стал говорить: «Пожалуйста, не посылайте меня. Потому что я весь состою из вашей милости. Я здесь, я могу общаться с вами, я могу слушать вас. Если я поеду туда, я не смогу исполнить вашу волю. Что со мной будет? Я паду. Пожалуйста, не давайте мне этого приказа». 

Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур Прабхупад повернулся к нему и сказал: «Не надо. Не езжай. Ничего страшного. Оставайся здесь».

Ученики, которые были там, снова пришли, и сказал: «А кто тогда поедет то? На Запад кто-то должен поехать?» 

Тут Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур Прабхупад просиял, и сказал: «Я знаю, кто поедет. Абхай Чаранаравинда Де поедет туда». 

Все удивились. Шрила Прабхупада был грихастхой. И Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур сказал: «Я знаю, у него все получится. Потому что у него есть энтузиазм».

Шрила Прабхупада был гораздо старше этого брахмачари. Он был обременен обязанностями. Он даже может быть не так хорошо говорил по-английски, как он. Но он принял этот приказ с огромным энтузиазмом. И вспоминая потом, после, уже много лет спустя, после того, как этот Нароттам дас Брахмачари принял санньясу, стал Махараджем, проповедовал. 

Он вспоминал, он восхищался этому, он говорил: «Я помню этот момент, когда Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур сказал: «У него всё получится». Потому что он знал, что он исполнит это». И он говорит: «Для меня это было чудом, что он это сделал. Я знал, что у него есть благословение духовного учителя. Но когда он это сделал, все-таки я понял, как эти благословения сработали».

Вместе с благословениями учитель дает силу, но далеко не каждый может воспользоваться этой силой. И этот Махарадж или его ученик, комментируя эту историю, говорят одну очень важную вещь: «Энтузиазм, который проявился у Шрилы Прабхупады, не имеет себе равных. Такое абсолютно полное самопожертвование встречается очень редко».

Энтузиазм значит любые препятствия я готов преодолеть. Не важно, нравится мне это или не нравится. И даже еще лучше, если не нравится. Я буду это делать. И это значит самопожертвование. Энтузиазм прежде всего значит готовность пожертвовать своим люблю, не люблю, хочу, не хочу, нравится, не нравится. Своим комфортом, своими удобствами.

И чуть-чуть мы можем это делать. Я вас не призываю освободить весь Мамадыш или Татарстан. Но чуть-чуть мы можем делать. Можем же, да? Ну небольшие неудобства в том, чтобы сделать что-то для Шрилы Прабхупады, можем же сделать? Можем.

Когда человек поднимается над своим хочу, не хочу, люблю – не люблю, он получает милость Кришны. Он получает силу. Это важная вещь. Это благословение, которое человек должен получить. И это очень важная вещь.

И я хотел зачитать сейчас одну вещь, следом за этом. Это рассказ самого Шрилы Прабхупады о трудностях, с которыми он сам столкнулся по началу, чтобы мы с вами снова по достоинству оценили эту. Еще раз, мы же учимся у него. Правильно? Адбхута-крама-парайана-шрила-шикша. Мы получаем наставления из его жизни. Как он жил? Как он относился к трудностям? С какими трудностями он столкнулся?

Он рассказывает это много лет спустя после начала, он вспоминает об этом. Он вспоминает об этом очень спокойно. Без какого-то пафоса. И он говорит: «Было очень сложно». И вы услышите, это его собственный рассказ, дословный рассказ, как Шрила Прабхупада сам об этом рассказывал. Он даже не все как следует помнил. Какие-то там есть перебивки в хронологии, во всем остальном. Но просто давайте послушаем его спокойную речь. Как он описывает сложности, с которыми он столкнулся, просто приехав туда, старый 70 летний человек в чужой стране с чужой культурой, с чужими людьми, со своим посланием, вооруженный только одним – желанием удовлетворить своего духовного учителя.

Слушайте, что с ним произошло. Это его рассказ: «Я жил в то время где-то в районе 171 улице (это на Манхеттене, там все улице пронумерованы). Меня тогда полностью обокрали. Украли все: печатную машинку, магнитофон. К счастью, они не тронули рукопись, над которой я тогда работал». 

Шрила Прабхупада радуется: «Украли машинку, украли магнитофон». Все, что у него было. Катушечный магнитофон, старая машинка, на которой он печатал свою рукопись. Ворам не пришло в голову украсть его рукопись. Он говорит: «К счастью рукопись не украли. Какие-то деньги тоже украли». Какие-то – это значит все деньги, которые были. Залезли в его комнату, ничего не было. Он нищий. Какие-то деньги у него чуть-чуть собираются. Все украли.

«В это время какой-то юноша пришел ко мне, и пригласил меня пожить с ним в студии на чердаке». Шрила Прабхупада оказался без денег, без места житья, потому что он не мог платить. Это более-менее чуть-чуть респектабельный район. И появляется какой-то юноша, который говорит. Юноша очень бескорыстный, сейчас мы услышим, какой он бескорыстный: «Пригласил меня пожить с ним в студии на чердаке. Это было на Бауэри стрит. 

Я тогда еще не знал, что это район с дурной репутацией. Там селились только бомжи и пьяницы. Один мой приятель, хозяин магазина электротоваров, когда узнал, что я переселяюсь на Бауэри, предостерёг меня: «Свамиджи, я слышал, что вы переселяйтесь на Бауэри стрит. Не делайте этого. Это место вам не подойдет». Я тогда еще не знал, что там на каждом шагу пьяницы. Они валялись даже перед дверью в наш подъезд. Но при этом они очень уважительно ко мне относились».

Шрила Прабхупада умудряется находить позитивный моменты даже в этом. Хороший очень пьяницы, очень уважительные. Некоторые пьяницы даже открывали ему дверь.

«Когда я бы ни шел, они пропускали меня всегда вперед, и уступали мне дорогу. Но их было очень много. И иногда они лежали в лужах из собственной мочи». Шрила Прабхупада во Вриндаване жил. Приехал из Вриндавана, чтобы поселиться на Бауэри стрит. Чтобы обходить людей, которые лежат в лужах из собственной мочи.

«Так или иначе, я переехал к этому юноше. Его фамилия была Мюррей. Он принимал ЛСД». Шрила Прабхупа не пишет тут об этом, но в другом месте, в «Прабхупада-лиламрите» рассказывается история этих его отношений с юношей. Не говорит об этом. Я прочту дальше.

В какой-то момент Шрила Прабхупада возлагал такие надежды на этого юношу, что он написал своему духовному брату: «У меня есть готовый брахмачари. Он поедет и будет изучать санскрит под твоим руководством. Ты должен научиться его санскриту, и игре на мриданге». Через нескольких дней после этого этот юноша сошел с ума, и хотел перерезать горло Шриле Прабхупаде.

Послушаем про этого юношу, который принимал ЛСД: «Так как я поселился с ним. Он перестал работать. До этого он работал в гавани, и получал по 25 долларов день. Но когда я переехал к нему, он перестал работать, потому что я стал платить 125 долларов месяц за арендую плату этой студии».

Старый Свамиджи переселяется на эту квартиру. Его приглашают. Для чего? Для того чтобы тот платить ему арендую плату за эту студию. Шрила Прабхупада сам, так или иначе, зарабатывает эти гроши, который он мог зарабатывать. И платит за то, чтобы жить в одной комнате с этим сумасшедшим наркоманом. Единственное что он мог себе позволить.

Ко мне стали приходить какие-то люди. Тогда появился Мукунда, его жена, один чернокожий. Вернее, мулат, этот Ергин. Я его еще назвал Карлапати». Ергин был одним из тех, кто первый инициацию получал. Он получил слово Карлапати. «Затем этот юноша, Мюррей, оказалось, что он не в себе. Я подумал, что продолжать жить с ним опасно».

Шрила Прабхупада не описывает это жуткую историю, когда он хотел ему горло перерезать. И Шрила Прабхупада выбежал с этой студии. Потому что человека от безумия своего сошел с ума. Он говорит: «Я подумал, что продолжать с ним опасно. Тогда я обратился с просьбой к Мукунде. У Мукунды не было никаких вариантов. Но все же я обратился к нему». Надо же к кому-то обратиться. У Мукунды никаких вариантов не было. «Все мои пожитки хранились дома у Мукунды, а сам я поселился с Ергином. Тот тоже жил на чердаке». У Шрилы Прабхупады было несколько вещей. Он оставил их где-то в комнате у Мукунды с Джанаки. И поселился с этим мулатом. Так я скитался в места на место.

И Шрила Прабхупада говорит очень просто: «Это было очень сложно». Теперь на минутку представьте себе. Вам 70 с лишним лет, в чужой стране, у вас ровным счетом нет ни малейших представлений о том, что с вами будет. И он говорит просто. И чуть позже он скажет, для чего он это делает.

«В конце концов, у меня скопилась сумма 200 долларов от продажи книг». Шрила Прабхупада сам ходил. От квартиры в квартиру, от магазина к магазину, и предлагал свои книги, напечатанные в Индии с огромным количеством ошибок. Прабхупаде с трудом за несколько лет удалось накопить сумму, с помощью которой он смог снять себе мало-мальски пристойное жилье.

«И попросил Мукунду арендовать какую-то квартиру. Мукунда нашел это место – 26 дом на второй авеню. Помещение бывшего магазинчика, и маленькая квартирка на втором этаже. Наконец, у меня появились какие-то удобства». Его энтузиазм даже тут проявляется. «Наконец-то. Внизу я проводил лекции и киртан. За крохотную квартирку, в которой я жил, я платил 75 долларов. Кухня, душ и две крохотные комнатки».

Я был там. Я знаю, как американцы живут. Вам и не снилось как они живут. Ужасно живут.

«Я переехал на новое место, и оставался там до мая 67 года. Потом у меня был сердечный приступ. Поэтому я какое-то время жил на берегу океана, но здоровье не улучшалось. Нет, подождите. Сначала я поехал в Сан-Франциско. Но там я не мог спать по ночам. Потому что были постоянные перебои в сердце. (Столько трудностей). Затем в июле 67 года я вернулся в Индии. Но и там мое здоровье не улучшилось. Тогда я решил вернуться в Лос-Анджелес. (Раз в Индии здоровье не улучшается, самая естественная вещь поехать в Лос-Анджелес. Ясное дело. Логично. Правильно). Там у меня появилась другая проблема. В одном ухе постоянно звенело: гон-гон-гон. Я чуть не сошел с ума. Это было так ужасно».

Человек старый. Тело уже не работает. То ухо звенит, то перебои в сердце.

«Затем я, кажется, поехал в Сиэтл. А потом опять в Лос-Анджелес. Так все и было. Столько сложностей». Это небольшой рассказ. И при этом в 66 году, в самый разгар этих вещей, когда еще ничего не было. 66 год, у Шрилы Прабхупада еще ничего нет. Он живет на Бауэри с сумасшедшим хиппи по имени Муррей, который скоро попытается перерезать его. 

В 66 году он пишет в письме: «Что касается строительства храма в Нью-Йорке, и в других местах, я принял окончательное решение: буду бороться за это до конца своей жизни». Абсолютно абсурдное с точки зрения материальной логики утверждение. Полностью абсурдное. Но это его энтузиазм. Буду бороться за это. Но какой смысл? А что еще делать?

И мне хотелось с вами поделиться этим. И еще раз, ключ к этому в стихе из Шаранагати Бхактивинода Тхакура:

_томара севайа, духкха хойа джато, сео то’ парама сукха_

Несчастья, страдания, которые я испытываю на пути служения тебе для меня становятся высшим счастьем.

_сева-сукха-духкха, парама сампада_

Счастье и несчастье, которые я получаю в результате служения становятся моим самым высшим богатством, парама сампад. Это богатство моей жизни. Все то, с чем я сталкиваюсь – успех на пути преданного служения – это мое богатство. Если я служу по-настоящему. Неудача – это тоже мое богатство. Счастье и несчастье, парама сампад – это самое высшее богатство мое. Почему? Нашайе авидйа-духкха. Потому что это разрушает горе, вызванное невежеством.

Пожалуйста, подумайте над этим. Мы испытываем горе? Испытываем. Чем вызванное это горе? Нашим невежеством, нашей привязанностью, люблю, не люблю. Как преодолеть это горе? С помощью богатства. Богатство энтузиазма духовного. Я буду служу, я служу, не потому что я хочу. Потому я исполняю волю другого человека. И это то, чему мы должны учиться у Шрилы Прабхупады.

Продолжать дальше?

Мне хотелось еще немножко про энтузиазм сказать. Мне хотелось рассказать еще одну историю. Каким образом Шрила Прабхупада учил этому энтузиазму? Эту историю рассказывает один его ученик. Потрясающая история, одна из моих самых любимых историй про Шрилу Прабхупаду. Это Уттама Шлока Прабху, очень хороший ученик Шрилы Прабхупады из Канады.

Он говорит: «Шрила Прабхупада сказал нам искать храм». Мы искали храм. Самое начало развития движения. Всего несколько преданных. В конце концов, мы нашли храм, место под храм – большую церковь, которую какая-то христианская группа продавала. Они переезжали в какое-то другое место. В идеальном месте в центре города очень хорошее красивое здание. Здание стоило пол миллиона долларов. Сумма абсолютно нереальная по тем временам для преданных.

Но так как это такое удачное местоположение. Я был в этом храме в Торонто. До сих пор этот храм в самом центре Торонто. Потрясающее место. Потрясающий храм, один из самых лучших храмов на западе.

Он говорит: «Я отправился к Шриле Прабхупаде. И сказал ему: «Мы нашли потрясающее здание. Бывшая церковь. Потолки – 12 метров высотой. Есть место для ашрама-брахмачари». Шрила Прабхупада выслушал меня спокойно, сказал: «Сколько они хотят?» 

Я сказал: «500 000 долларов». 

Шрила Прабхупада сразу сказал: «Нет, это очень большая сумма. Какой смысл нам покупать головную боль? Какой смысл? Вы только будете думать о том, где взять эти деньги? Нет смысла за свои же деньги покупать беспокойства. Не наша это делать. Наше дело помнить о Кришне, и всё».

Потом он помолчал минутку, и спросил: «А место хорошее?» 

Уттама Шлока Прабху сказал: «Место замечательное». 

Прабхупада спросил: «А здание в хорошем состоянии?» 

Я сказал: «Да, здание в замечательном состоянии. Прочный фундамент. Стоит на главной улице. Все в идеальном состоянии». 

Шрила Прабхупада подумал, и сказал: «Нет. Нет никакого смысла покупать эти беспокойства. Нам это не нужно. Кому это нужно? Какой смысл приобретать нам эти беспокойства?» 

Уттама Шлока говорит: «Ну хорошо, не будем приобретать беспокойства».

Шрила Прабхупада помолчал, говорит: «А храмовая комната большая?» 

«Шрила Прабхупада, большая храмовая комната, просторная. Может вы сами съездите, взгляните на это здание». 

Шрила Прабхупада сказал: «Да, я как-нибудь приеду. Нам спешить некуда». 

3-4 дня, и Прабхупада приехал в Торонто. Он говорит: «Мы посадили его в машину, и сразу отправились туда. Показали всё. Я ему рассказывал: «Вот тут будет зал, где будут принимать прасад. Тут будет храмовая комната. Там мы устроим брахмачари-ашрам. Там еще что-то». Шрила Прабхупада посмотрел. Ничего не говорил. Они расстались. Шрила Прабхупада уехал к себе.

В десять часов ночи раздается звонок. Секретарь Шрилы Прабхупады звонит Уттама Шлоке, и говорит: «Шрила Прабхупада тебя немедленно хочет видеть. Сейчас же приезжай к нему». Он примчался к нему, Шрила Прабхупада спросил: «У тебя все чертежи с собой, предварительный план этажей, где все, что будет». 

«У меня все есть, все готово, Шрила Прабхупада». 

Шрила Прабхупада покачал головой: «Думаю, что из этого здания получится идеальный храм». 

Я согласился: «Да, Прабхупада. Замечательный храм». 

«Сколько они просят?» 

«500 000 долларов» 

«Хорошо. Значит так, ты должен пойти к ним и спросить, отдадут они его нам за 300 000 или нет? Сколько у тебя сейчас есть денег в кармане?» 

«Шрила Прабхупада, ну чуть меньше 40000 тысяч». 

Шрила Прабхупада посмотрел на меня, и сказал: «Еще 60 найдешь где-нибудь?» 

«Я постараюсь».

Шрила Прабхупада обернулся к Брамананде, который заведовал ББТ, и сказал: «Брахмананда, сколько у нас в ББТ есть?» 

Брахмананда ответил: «Чуть больше 200 000». 

Шрила Прабхупада сказал: «Дай им 200 000»

Брахмананда чуть не упал. Он говорит: «Мы такие кредиты никому не давали. Не за что, это все деньги». 

Шрила Прабхупада сказал: «Дай 200 000. Все будет в порядке. Отдай им все деньги. А вы сторгуйтесь до 300 000»

Шрила Прабхупада еще раз посмотрел на меня: «Как ты думаешь: сможешь сторговаться до 300 000?» 

Уттама Шлока сказал: «Я постараюсь». 

Шрила Прабхупада сказал: «Скажите им, что мы там на алтаре будем поклоняться Иисусу Христу. Мы поставим его рядом с Кришной».

Это энтузиазм Шрилы Прабхупады. Я хотел бы посмотреть на любого человека, который бы сейчас осмелился сделать что-то вроде этого в своем энтузиазме проповедовать. У Шрилы Прабхупады вообще никаких проблем нет: «Скажите им, чтобы снизили до 300 000. Мы будем там поклоняться Иисусу Христу».

Уттама Шлока Прабху говорит: «Я не знал, как реагировать на все это. Десять часов ночи. Мне нужно где-то 60000 долларов доставать, торговаться с ними до 300 000». Шрила Прабхупада снова спросил: «Как ты думаешь? Они согласятся на такие условия?» Уттама Шлока говорит: «Ну можно попытаться». Шрила Прабхупада опять переспросил: «Как ты думаешь, ты сможешь сбить цену до 300 000?»

И Уттама Шлока Прабху говорит: «В этот момент я не выдержал. Потому что у меня внутри постоянно была эта мысль. И эта мысль не давала мне покоя. И я высказал эту мысль. Она у меня крутилась в голове. 

Я сказал: «Шрила Прабхупада, это огромная сумма денег. Зачем нам покупать головную боль? Нам же нужно просто думать о Кришне?» Не успел я договорить до конца, Шрила Прабхупада сжал руку в кулак, и изо всех сил стукнул по столу и сказал: 

«Нам нужно покупать беспокойства! Нам нужна головная боль! Если у вас не будет головной боли, вы просто будете сидеть, есть прасад и заплывать жиром».

Уттама Шлока говорит: «Ну и дела. Еще несколько дней назад он говорил: «Зачем нам покупать головную боль?» А сейчас он стучит кулаком по столу и говорит: «Мы должны покупать головную боль!» Потому что иначе вы будете есть прасад, и заплывать жиром.

Это то, как Шрила Прабхупада учил этому.

Еще раз, если этого не будет, то мы приспособимся. Мы станем социально признанной религией. И будем заниматься непонятно чем. Но проповедь всегда означает трудности. Когда трудности появлялись, Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что это хороший признак. Это значит, что вы проповедуете. Когда трудностей не было, Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что это плохой признак. И вы никогда ничего не поймете.

Это было первое качество. Второе качество – нишчайад. Убежденность или целеустремленность, решимость, сосредоточенность. На самом деле это качество разума. Способность видеть цель, и достигать цель – это качество разума. Люди, у которых слабый разум, запутываются. Они не видят цели. Даже в материальном смысле, если у человека есть сильный разум, он отличается способностью видеть цель. Эта цель может быть не правильной. Об этом роман Ильфа и Петрова «Золотой теленок». У Остапа Бендера был сильный разум. И весь роман об этом. О том, каким образом действует сильный разум.

И это в частности заключается в том, что человек обретает способность поставить цель, и достичь этой цели любыми средствами, любыми способами. Мы сейчас не обсуждаем средства или способы. Но это важная вещь.

И когда у человека есть сильный разум, у него есть не просто цель, у него есть очень ясный образ цели. Ясное виденье цели. Человек очень ясно понимает, какой же цели нужно достичь. И как Шрила Прабхупада пишет: «Если цель поставлена, то она достижима». И это наша практика. Слабый разум мешает нам увидеть цель, мешает нам поставить цель. Мы все время забываем о цели. Кто-то может это подтвердить? Бывает с нами такое: мы занимаемся чем-то, и забываем о цели, ради чего мы это делали? По привычке начинаем делать. Садханой непонятно для чего занимаемся? Непонятно, для чего повторяем святое имя? Бывает такое?

Это очень важная вещь. И сильный разум. Есть стих. Собственно этот сильный разум называется нирбандхи матихи. И Господь Чайтанья говорит, что человек должен повторять святое имя именно так, с нирбандхой. Он употребляет это слово. Нирбандха значит решимость. Решимость значит «еще раз». Ясно виденье, понимание цели. Способность держать цель в фокусе постоянно.

Мы не просто должны повторять мантру, мы должны понимать, для чего мы это делаем? Для чего мы повторяем мантру? Для того чтобы обрести любовь к Богу. И это очень важная вещь.

В Чайтанья-чаритамрите цитируется стих, который также приводит Шрила Рупа Госвами в «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху».

_ачирад эва сарвартхах сидхйатй эшам абхипситах
сад-дхармасйавабодхайа йешам нирбандхини матих
_
Очень важны стих, где говорится: сад-дхармасйавабодхайа йешам нирбандхини матих. Когда человек занимается какой-то духовной практикой. Сад-дхармасйавабодхайа, когда человек пытается пробудить в себе, или постичь чего-то, достичь чего-то на духовном пути, то главным условием, которое должны быть выполнено, чтобы человек с успехом занимался этим. У него должно быть нирбандхини матих. Решительный и целеустремленный разум.

И если человек это делает, то ачирад эва сарвартхах. Такой человек любых целей на этом пути достигнет очень быстро (ачирам). Сидхйатй, он достигнет. Эшам абхипситах, всего желаемого.

Иначе говоря, у человека должен быть этот не отклоняющийся от цели разум (нирбандхини матих).

И мне хотелось задать очень важный вопрос, чтобы мы могли с вами понять: если у нас это или нет, и что значит практика этого качества? Что значит садхана направления на развитие этого качества?

Для этого мне хотелось, чтобы вы сказали, что является противоположностью этого качества? По каким внешним признакам можно понять на своей жизни или на жизни других людей, что у нас этого качества нет? Рассеяность. Праздность. Не совсем. Потому что речь идет о качествах разума.

И разум, что делает? Анализирует, объясняет, оправдывает. Целеустремленный разум или разум, у которого есть нирбандха. Нирбандхини матих, видит цель и идет к цели. Разум, у которого нет этого качества, что делает? Он объясняет, почему этой цели достичь нельзя? Правильно? Он оправдывает, почему эта цели не достижима.

Что делают люди, у которых нет этого, что они начинают делать? Они начинают критиковать, жаловаться, сравнивать с другими. Говорить: «Никто этого не делал. На самом деле, все притворщики. Никто этого не достигает. Никто не следует принципам». Они постоянно говорят: «А чем я хуже других? Что, мне больше всех надо что ли?» Встречалось вам такое? Иногда вы практиковались в этом сами? Иногда мы пытаемся использовать свой разум, для того чтобы оправдать себя, оправдать свою нерешимость, оправдать свое непонимание. Делаем ли мы это? Конкуренция, интриги, противоборства. Мы направляем свой разум, не для того чтобы делать что-то позитивное.

Человек, у которого есть эта целеустремленность или нирбандхини матих, у него есть позитив всегда в жизни. Он видит цель, он идет к этой цели. И он не обращает внимание на критику, на все остальное. И всегда есть огромное количество людей, которые пытаются его остановить, и сказать: «Ты куда? Ты такой же как мы. Сейчас мы тебя поставим на место. Мы скажем: «Ты негодяй!» Мы скажем, что у тебя неправильные цели. Еще что-нибудь скажем». Это проявление грязного, нерешительного разума. Это называется праджалпа. Это противоположность этому.

_атйахарах прайасаш ча
праджалпо нийамаграхах
джана-сангаш ча лаулйам ча
шадбхир бхактир винашйати_

Человек, либо занимается прайасой, ставит не ту цель, и стремиться не к той цели, которой нужно. Либо он занимается праджалпой – сплетнями, критикой, жалобами, обидой, противоборством, интригами. Вместо того, чтобы видеть цели, и идти по направлению к цели, он растрачивает свой разум непонятно на что. Мне очень хотелось сказать вам об этом.

И духовные братья, к сожалению… Он их ругал. Да. До той поры, он призывал их. Есть его поэма, написанная как подношение Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати, где он говорит: «Что вы делайте, братья мои? Вы открыли храмы, вы звените колокольчиком. Этого ли хотел наш духовный учитель? Чтобы просто пооткрывали храмы, и звенели в этих храмах колокольчиками, и чтобы вам хватало на хороший прасад? Чтобы вы маха-прасадом питались от этих храмов? Что вы делайте?»

Но Шрила Прабхупада… Он мог бы до конца жизни критиковать своих братьев за это. В тот самый момент, когда он понял, что никакого смысла в этом нет. Что никто не обращает на это внимания, что все делают, то что они делают. Он поехал на Запад. Он сделал там, то что никто другой не мог сделать. И все его духовные братья, что стали делать? Критиковать. «У него не те цели. У него это не так, и это неправильно. Это не так, это отклонение. Это не то, это не се. Это млеччхи, и вообще». Кто-то стал говорить: «Просто он бизнесмен хороший, поэтому у него получилось».

Зависть. Это отсутствие нирбандхини матих, разума, который видит цель.

Поэтому наша задача видеть цель, напоминать себе о цели, напоминать другим о цели. Наша задача – научиться других радоваться препятствиям и преодолевать препятствия. В чем наше наставничество? Наше наставничество в этом. Мы даем людям служением. И говорим: «Это служение. Радуйся этому служению. Не опускай руки. Научись энтузиазму, и научись видеть цель. Если ты будешь делать что-то, это приведет тебя к цели. Если ты будешь повторять, это приведет тебя к цели. Если ты будешь проповедовать, это приведет наверняка к цели. Ты будешь счастливым. Делай это». В этом наша забота.

И когда мы видим, что человек растрачивает вместо этого свою духовную жизни на жалобы, на обиды, на ссоры. Наша забота будет заключаться в том, чтобы взять книгу Шрилы Прабхупады потолще, и настучать ему по голове, и сказать: «Когда ты в последний раз читал книги Шрилы Прабхупады? Почему ты сосредоточился на негативе? Почему ты только плохое видишь везде? Потому что в твоей жизни ушел главный позитив – ушла цель. Ты не видишь этой цели. И поэтому ты оправдываешь себя. Ты просто на просто мелочно трусливо оправдываешься свою неспособность этой цели достичь. И при этом ты всех других обвиняешь, и оскорбляешь всех остальных».

Шрила Прабхупада сколько раз говорил: «Нельзя оскорблять преданных. Нельзя оскорблять преданных». Есть целые движения, которые выпускают журнал. Журнал состоит из вайшнава-апарадх. Почему-то этот журнал называется «Назад к Прабхупаде». Вместо того чтобы называться «Вайшнава-апарадха-джорнал». Коллекция критики. Форумы целые. Целые сайты, которые занимаются только этим. Это все признак отсутствия виденья цели.

Пожалуйста, я умоляю вас, не попадайтесь в эту ловушку. Нет никакого смысла никого критиковать. Абсолютно никакого смысла нет. Если это не наше служение по отношению к этому человеку. Видьте цель, идите к этой цели, помогайте другим достигать этой цели, это правильная использование своего интеллекта. Учите этому других.

Мне хотелось в связи с этим объяснить, как Шрила Прабхупада делал это. Я расскажу маленькую историю о том, как Шрила Прабхупада делал это. Каким образом Шрила Прабхупада медитировал на эту цель, и пытался прояснить ее постоянно. Он сам рассказывает об этом. То, что я буду рассказывать, это отрывок из его лекции, которую он прочитал в 68 году на день ухода Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура. Это очень знаменитая лекция, которую часто цитируют в подношения Шриле Прабхупаде.

Шрила Прабхупада рассказывает там секрет. Он собственно рассказывает, он говорит там: «Я сейчас вам расскажу секрет успеха в духовной жизни». И он рассказывает там историю. Он говорит: «В декабре 36 года (32 года назад) в какой-то момент. Примерно где-то в самом начале декабря 6 или 7 декабря, вдруг неожиданно, откуда-то из сердца у меня поднялся очень большой импульс. И движимый этим импульсом, я написал письмо своего Гуру Махараджу, который находился тогда в Джаганнатха Пури. Ему нездоровилось, он находился на берегу океана. 

Я написал ему очень короткое письмо, движимый этим импульсом: «Дорогой учитель, другие ваши ученики, брахмачари, санньяси, служат вам непосредственно. Я семейный человек, я не могу жить рядом с вами. Стало быть, не могу служить вам, как следует. Поэтому я не знаю, чем я могу быть вам полезен?»

И Шрила Прабхупада говорит: «У меня была только одна мысль: “Как я могу служить ему по-настоящему?” Это была моя цель, моя решимость». Он не говорит об этом здесь. «У меня была только одна мысль, и я жил этой мыслью, я написал ему». Через несколько дней пришел ответ, практически сразу. И этот ответ пришел в середине декабря 1936 года. 31 декабря 1936 года его учитель оставил этот мир.

Шрила Прабхупада говорит: «Когда я узнал об этом, я понял, что это его последние наставление мне. Цель, которую он поставил передо мной». И получил ответ: «Мой дорогой такой-то такой-то. Я был очень рад получить твое письмо. Думаю, что тебе следует попытаться проповедовать это движение среди англоговорящих людей». «Это было написано его собственной рукой», – говорит Шрила Прабхупада. «И дальше было приписано: «Это принесет благо тебе и тем людям, которые будут помогать тебе в этом».

И Шрила Прабхупада говорит: «Когда я понял, что это его последнее наставление мне. Дальше, что я сделал? Я принял это наставление очень серьезно. Я стал думать над этим». С точки зрения материальной, это абсолютно. Я уверен, что, если бы вы получили такое наставление в вашем состоянии, ваша первая реакция была бы совершенно стандартной. Вы бы подумали: «Гуру Махарадж меня не понимает. Гуру Махарадж не знает моего состояния». Шрила Прабхупада грихастха. 36-й год, он полностью в семейной жизни. Он занимается бизнесом. Ему говорят: «Ты должен попытаться проповедовать, это принесет благо тебе».

Шрила Прабхупада говорит: «Я стал думать, как же это сделать?» И он сам говорит. С материальной точки зрения это утверждение не имело ровным счетом никакого смысла. Полностью. Но он говорит: «Я не очень понимал, что делал. Ведь я в то время был семейным человеком». «Меня это наставление поставило в тупик по началу. Я был семейным человеком, что делать? 

Однако Кришна приходит на помощь. Если мы честно пытаемся служить духовному учителю и его воле, то Кришна предоставит нам для этого все возможности. В этом секрет успеха. Хотя в то время у меня не было никаких возможностей. Я даже представить себе не мог, как буду это делать. Но Кришна дал мне все возможности».

И дальше он говорит: «Я прочитал этот комментарий Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур к стиху вйавасайатмика буддхир экеха куру-нандана. И это было переломным моментом, где Вишванатх Чакраварти Тхакур говорит, что слова духовного учителя должны стать нашей драгоценностью».

И он говорит дальше. Слушайте, что он говорит дальше. «Кришна дал мне все возможности, просто потому что я честно пытался служить. Я ничего не сделал. Никакой моей заслуги нет. Ровным счетом никакой заслуги нет. Я просто пытался служить гуру. Кришна мне дал все возможности для этого. В таком преклонном возрасте». Слушайте, как он говорит об этом. Как он говорит об этом, с какой непритворностью он говорит: 

«В своем преклонном возрасте я приехал в эту страну. И вы приняли это движение всерьез, делая попытки понять, что за ним стоит. У нас есть несколько книг. Так что теперь это движение пустило корни. В этот день ухода моего духовного учителя я прошу вас исполнить тот же самый приказ, который я некогда получил от него. Это мое желание, обращенное к вам. Я уже старый человек. И могу уйти в любой момент».

Шрила Прабхупада проводит параллель между тем, что случилось с ним, и той ситуацией, в которой находит сейчас. «Я получил последнее указания своего духовного учителя. Я старый человек. Я обращаюсь к вам с тем же самым. Я могу уйти в любой момент, таков закон природы. Никто не может отменить его. Но моя просьба к вам в этот благоприятный день его ухода. До какой-то степени вы поняли суть сознания Кришны. Попытайтесь проповедовать его дальше».

Иначе говоря, Шрила Прабхупада сам всю жизнь помнил об этом, медитировал на эти слова. Думал, как он может исполнить. Он говорит: «Кришна все делает. Нам ничего не нужно делать. Он все устроит». И дальше он говорит, напоминает другим: «Это ваша цель. Вы должны это делать». Вы до какой степени поняли сознание Кришны? До этой степени попытайтесь проповедовать. Это принесет пользу вам и тем, кто будет вам в этом помогать.

Это нишчайа, это цель. Мы хотим блага, мы хотим пользы. То, что Шрила Прабхупада говорил, повторял. Он доказал это. Он доказал, какой высоты может человек достичь, если он просто думает над этим. Это второе качество, которое мне хотелось объяснить. Что такое энтузиазм, решимость? И очень важно помнить, что есть противоположность этому, чтобы не попадаться в ловушку.

И следующее качество – тат-тат-карма-правартанат. Терпение и желание заниматься этой деятельностью, расширять эту деятельность. Что является противоположностью этого? Дисциплина, садхана, желание так или иначе следовать каким-то правилам. Что является противоположностью этого? Потворство своим чувствам.

Для чего правила нужны? Для того чтобы поставить нас в определенные рамки. Потворство своим чувствам или противоположность этому на самом деле в противоположном стихе «Упадешмриты» изложено:

_атьяхара прайасаш ча
праджалпо нийамаграха_

Противоположность этому – нийамаграха.

Дисциплина, терпения, тат-тат-карма правартанат, желание следовать садхане, и все время углублять свою садхану – это некое качества, которому мы должны научиться у Шрилы Прабхупады. Я расскажу, каким образом в жизни Шрилы Прабхупады это качество проявлялось? Что это значит?

Противоположность этому – это привязанность к правилам ради самих правил, или отвержение правил, пренебрежение правилами. Нийама-аграха. Когда мы либо говорим: «Ай, это все только для фанатиков кришнаитов. Я таким тоже был. Я уже расширил свое сознание до возможности курить марихуану и употреблять другие вещи. Я очень либеральный преданный. Учитесь у меня». Или мы начинаем тупо, фанатично следовать правилам, забывая зачем эти правила нужны. И начинаем всех остальных упрекать в том, что они не следует этим правилам: «Негодяи, все негодяи. Никто не делает, как я делаю. Я в сухую пощусь, никто в сухую не поститься. Негодяи. В ад пойдут. Иж, едят фрукты на экадаши».

Нийама-аграха, противоположность этому. Я должен всегда понимать, для чего я следую этим правилам. Это сложные правила. Воздержание от незаконного секса – это сложное вещь. И нужно понимать, что это значит? И нужно понимать, для чего я это делаю, что это значит, почему это нужно делать. Нужно понимать, что нужно делать, когда я так или иначе нарушу это правила. А это практически неизбежно в каких-то наших вещах. Как я должен воспринимать это? Но я буду делать это только тогда, когда я буду ясно понимать цель, стоящую за всеми этими правилами.

Воздержание от незаконного секса не является самоцелью. Просто соблюдая это правило никто еще в духовный мир не попал. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал это по отношению к брахмачари, который питался молоком. Он его чуть не растерзал. Он сказал: «Он негодяй. Он думает, что, соблюдая обет брахманами и питаясь молоком попадет в духовный мир. Молокосос».

Все эти правила нужны, для того чтобы мы в конце концов обрели любовь к Богу. И нужно знать, каким образом они помогают нам обрести любовь к Богу. Почему мы им следуем? И что делать, если мы не можем им следовать? И что нужно делать, чтобы научиться им следовать?

Шрила Прабхупада не был фанатиком. Он прекрасно понимал, что будут какие-то проблемы. Но он знал: если человек старается. Он понимал, что это значит. Одно из замечательных рассказов по этому поводов. Люди в Индии ценят священный шнур. Священный шнур нельзя снимать. Шрила Прабхупада однажды во время проповеднической программы у него стойка от микрофона развалилась. Он ближайшему брахману, своему ученику сказал: «Сними шнур, и завяжи микрофон своим священным шнуром». Потому что он знал, что это самое лучшее употребление священного шнура. Помочь ему поддерживать микрофон, через который будет проходить духовные звуки. Вместо того, чтобы заниматься какой-то там псевдо-духовной медитаций, сомнительной.

Шрила Прабхупада знал смысл этих правил. Если мы не будем понимать смысл этих правил, мы будем повинны в грехе нийама-аграхи. Или мы будем гордиться тем, что мы следуем каким-то правилам. И это может быть любые правила. Человек будет гордиться тем, что он повторяет 64 круга. И ничего хорошего из этого не будет. Он будет ходить и всюду говорить: «Я повторяю 64 круга. А вы?» И грош цена этим 64 кругам, потому что цель, ради которой он повторяет, уже им достигнута – дешевая слава среди таких же дураков как он. Все.

Какие-то вещи нужно хранить в секрете. Говорится, что человек должен хранить в секрете имя своего гуру. Человек должен хранить в секрете свой бхаджан. Человек должен хранить в секрете сколько он кругов повторяет. Человек должен хранить какие-то вещи в секрете.

Я разговаривал с одним замечательным преданным, которого я очень люблю. Он из одного Гаудия-матха, из Гопинатх Гаудия-Матха. Ачарья Гопинатх Гаудия Матха – Бодхайан Махарадж. И у нас с ним была беседа. И эта беседа была на кануне Картики. Я спрашивал у него, как он проводит Картику. И он стал говорить: «В Картику я стараюсь больше кругов повторять». Я знаю, что он каждый день повторяет 64 круга. В Картику значит больше. Он так скромно сказал: «Я стараюсь больше повторять». Меня очень заинтересовало, сколько больше. Я стал допытываться: «Махарадж, сколько вы повторяете?» Он тактично перевел разговор на другую тему, и не сказал мне. Вообще не сказал мне. Он сказал мне: «Ну повторяю, повторяю».

Потому что человек знает, для чего он это делает. Потому что человек понимает, ради чего он это делает. Не ради дешевого почета. Не ради того, чтобы честолюбие свое потешить. А ради того, чтобы обрести любовь к Богу.

И это самое главное. Если мы будем говорить об этом качестве Шрилы Прабхупады. Что значит настоящая садхана? Настоящая садхана. Шрила Прабхупада показал нам, что такое садхана? Шрила Вриндаван дас Тхакур объясняет формулу этой садханы

бхакти-йога, бхакти-йога, бхакти-йога дан

бхакти эй кришна нам смарана крандан

Это шлоку Гоур Говинда Махарадж называл шлокой плача. Это шлока из «Чайтанья-Бхагаваты», где говориться: «Человек обретает богатство бхакти-йоги».

бхакти-йога, бхакти-йога, бхакти-йога дан

И три раза бхакти-йога повторяется. Три раза значит на уровне самбандхи, на уровне абхидеи, и на уровне прайоджаны. Человек почувствует связь с Кришной, человек сможет удовлетворять чувства Кришны своим служением, человек обретет любовь к Богу. И это все – дхан, богатство, которое может принести бхакти-йога. Бхакти-йога приносит нам ощущение связи с Кришной. Бхакти-йога дает нам метод, как мы можем удовлетворить Верховную Личность Бога. Бхакти-йога дает нам любовь к Богу.

бхакти эй кришна нам смарана крандан

Она начинается тогда, когда человек вспоминает имя Кришны. И начинает плакать. В этом случае человек обретет богатство, которое может дать бхакти-йога.

И есть история, которую я тоже очень люблю про Шрилу Прабхупаду. Ее рассказывает Хридаянанда дас Бабаджи Махарадж. Один из соседей Шрилы Прабхупады. Когда Шрила Прабхупада жил в храме Радхи-Дамодары. И он говорит: «Я по ночам часто слышал, что кто-то по соседству плачет целую ночь. Я не знал, кто это плачет. Какой-то крик надрывный я слышал. Но мне хотелось спать, и я спал. И однажды было полнолуние. Мне не спалось. В полнолуние часто не спиться людям. И я опять услышал этот плачь. Какие-то звуки. И я решил посмотреть, кто это? Я забрался на крышу, чтобы увидеть откуда идет этот голос. И я увидел там Свамиджи».

Он сначала рассказывал: «Вы себе не представляете, в каких условиях он жил. Это была нищая полуразрушенное здание. Без всяких удобств. Маленькая комнатушка, в которой он поселился». «Но я не знал его. Я иногда приходил к нему, все его уважали. Я приходил, слушал, как Шрила Прабхупада рассказывал что-то. Видел, как он пишет, очень уважал его. Но я не знал, какая у него садхана». И он говорит: «Этой ночью я получил доступ к его садхане. Я увидел Шрилу Прабхупаду, старого человека, который с метлой в руках, подметал двор в хреме Радхи-Дамодары около самадхи Шрилы Рупы Госвами. Подметал двор, и при этом с рыданием, навзрыд вслух говорил: «Ха Рупа, ха Санатана, ха Гурудев! Я хочу вашей милости, пролейте на меня милость. Дайте мне возможность служить вам». И опять снова и снова: «Я ни на что не годен. Дайте мне возможность служить». «Я слышал это плачь, увидел его. Всякий раз, когда я вспоминаю это, сам плакать начинаю». Он говорит: «Я не видел ни одного человека, который бы так занимался садханой. Я не видел ни одного человека, чья садхана имела бы такую же силу».

Потому что в этом наша садхана. Что такое садхана? Садхана – это плач о милости. Садхана не что-то другое. Садхана, я прошу милости. В этом наша садхана заключается. Бхакти-садхана в этом заключается: я понимаю, что от меня ничего не зависит здесь. Я предаюсь на волю Господа, и на волю своего духовного учителя. Я прошу, и искренне прошу. Садхана значит искренняя мольба об этом внутри. И это называется тат-тат-карма-правартанат. Я постоянно хочу, чтобы мое служение стало глубже. Чтобы я не просто…

Садхана не значит, я просыпаюсь в пять часов утра. Смотрю на будильник, потягиваюсь… Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна… И начинаю сквозь зевки повторять Харе Кришна мантру. Это тоже садхана. Но немножко другого уровня.

Садхана значит Харе Кришна Харе Кришна (плачет, умоляет). Это садхана. Это быстро приводит к садхйе. И это понимание того. Ради этого человек он может нарушить любые правила. Человек, который понимает смысл этой садханы может правила нарушать. Не торопитесь нарушать правила, сначала научитесь им следовать. Но Шрила Прабхупада знал это.

Садхана в том, чтобы научиться служить. И с помощью служения обрести милость.

Есть замечательная история, я тоже очень люблю ее. Джадурани ее рассказывает. Она была художницей начинающей. Она рисовала картины для Шрилы Прабхупады. И она говорит: «Мне нужно было срисовать картину какую-то, чтобы понять, как изобразить ковер во дворце Хираньякашипу. И я знала, что у Шрилы Прабхупады весит в комнате картина большая. И там ковер изображен. И просила у него разрешения». У него было две маленькие комнатки в доме 26 на Второй Авеню. В одной он работал, в другой спал. И там была крохотная комнатка. И там просто все: матрас на полу, и над ним Картина.

Джадурани говорит: «Я зашла к Свамиджи в комнату. Он там работал, я попросила разрешение зайти в другую комнату. Зашла. И картина высоко весела. И там матрас на полу лежал, на котором Шрила Прабхупада спал. И я знала, что ученик не должен ни в коем случае наступать на кровать своего духовного учителя. Я не могла разглядеть, что там. И поэтому я встала перед картиной, и стала прыгать. Прыгаю, прыгаю, чтобы как следует разглядеть. А нужно же все детали разглядеть. Прыгаю, прыгаю. Чтобы получше разглядеть. Шрила Прабхупада смотрел, смотрел на это, и говорит: «Ты что там делаешь?»

Представьте себе эту сцену. Пришла ученица, зашла в другую комнату, и прыгает.

Она говорит: «Прабхупад, я картину пытаюсь рассмотреть. А я не могу дотянуться до нее, она далеко. Я же не могу наступать на вашу кровать». Шрила Прабхупада: «Ты не можешь наступать на мою кровать? Ради служения ты можешь наступить не то, что нам мою кровать. Мне на голову можешь наступить. Встань мне на голову и посмотри, если тебе нужно». Это Шрила Прабхупада.

Для чего мы следуем правилам? Для того чтобы служить. Поэтому иногда люди героически соблюдают экадаши. Не спят целую ночь. И потом спят целый день следующий. Какой смысл в этом? Лучше ночью спать, а днем нормально служить. Цель в том, чтобы помнить о Кришне, и служить Кришне. И если для нас правила становится некой само целью, мы забыли с помощью сознания Кришны о сознании Кришны.

Это выражение Шрилы Прабхупады. С помощью правил мы забыли о Кришне. Иногда люди пользуются этим. И это некая противоположность. Садхана в том, чтобы научиться служить и все время быть зависимым от милости Кришны. И в этом величие Шрилы Прабхупады.

У меня несколько тут связанных, но я не буду рассказывать. Уже слишком поздно. Я перейду к последнему нашему качеству, которое важно.

Последняя вещь – санга тьяга сато вриттех. Я отказываюсь от нежелательного общения, и принимаю образ жизни преданных. Или сато вритти значит буквально – я беру перед собой пример садху. И следую примеру садху.

Еще раз, четыре вещи мне хотелось повторить.

1. Энтузиазм – это совершенство нашего эмоционального ума. Энтузиазм – значит способность радоваться препятствием на нашем пути.

2. Целеустремленность или решимость – это способность видеть цель, не забывать о цели, не упускать из фокуса цель. Позитивный настрой по отношению к ней. Когда мы стараемся достичь цели. И не отвлекаемся на какие-то пересуды или на то, чтобы других покритиковать.

3. Моя садхана. Когда я дисциплинирую себя, свою жизни, регулирую свою жизни. Я стараюсь меньше спать, стараюсь больше повторять мантру. Стараюсь больше делать чего-то в служении, чтобы дух служения поселился у меня. Это садхана.

Я делаю практическое служение, которое я могу. Я служу миссии Шрилы Прабхупады, я дисциплинирую. Я радуюсь тому, что я учусь этому. Тому, что я научился меньше спать, меньше есть, больше служить, делать чего-то.

Но есть еще одна очень важная вещь, самое важное качество, которое является фундаментом, основой, корнем трех остальных. Эти три качества появиться у нас, если у нас будет вера. Виденье пути, способность к самопожертвованию. Потому что именно вера создает энтузиазм. Именно вера, если она сильная, дает разум. Вера дает возможность заниматься садханой. И преодолевать какие-то препятствия от тела и от ума, идущие на этом пути.

Два этих качества в стихе из «Упадешамриты», о которых мы говорим, санга тьяга сато вриттех. Она обеспечивается тем, что мы не общаемся с людьми, которые могут разрушить нашу веру. Мы избегаем общение с ними. Я скажу чуть позже, что это значит. И мы держим перед глазами пример людей, которые обладают этой верой. И пытаемся предаться им.

Вера значит… Бхактивинод Тхакур говорит это: шаранапати лакшана. Собственно Джива Госвами объясняет это. Признаком веры является моя способность предаться. Или упование на милость. Я веру в милость Кришны. Я верю в то, что Кришна в конце концов… Моя зависимость от милости Кришны от милости духовного учителя. В этом моя вера. Я верю в то, что Кришна меня приведет. Что Кришна меня ведет по этой жизни. И он приведет он поможет мне преодолеть все препятствия.

И я подчинил всю свою жизнь какой-то более высокой цели, более высокому принципу. В этом собственно вера. Потому что иногда человек, у которого есть вера, поступает с материальной точки зрения нелогично. Если у человека есть вера настоящая, он следует принципам, даже если это не выгодно ему. Но если у него нет веры он будет нарушать какие-то вещи. Он не будет жить с высокими духовными принципами.

И что является противоположностью этому? С одной стороны, у нас есть способность к самопожертвованию, ясно виденье пути. Все это вместе взятое собственно и составляет веру. Придание, желание положиться на милость Кришны. Что противоположностью этого является? Привычка полагаться на себя. Как это привычка полагаться на себя называется? Гордость, эгоизм. Как бы мы ни не назвали это.

Вера, шаранапати лакшана. Вера значит смирение. Вера значит полное отсутствие хвастаться. Полное нежелание приписывать себе заслуги за свои успехи. Полная уверенность в том, что все это произошло по милости Кришны. Полное отсутствие желания рекламировать самого себя. Это все проявление настоящей веры, которая проявляется только тогда, когда у нас есть благоприятное общение. Это благоприятное общение состоит из того, что мы отказываемся от неблагоприятного общения, и все время видим благоприятное общение, пример перед глазами другого человека. Только тогда веру можно сохранить. Если этого не будет, мы не сохраним веру. Если у нас этого не будет, мы потеряем веру.

И мне хотелось сначала, прежде чем я расскажу какие-то несколько парочку историй. Мы уже заканчиваем наш семинар. Мне хотелось сначала сказать, процитировать один стих из «Бхаджана-рахасьи» Бхактивинод Тхакура, где он описывает, что происходит с человеком, который этот принцип. Принцип очень важный: избегать близкого общения с людьми, которые могут возродить в нашем сердце амбиции. Это санга тьяга, это прежде всего очень тщательное попытка избежать людей с несытым эго, даже если это люди, которые выдают себя за преданных. Если мы видим людей с амбициями, людей, которые хвастаются, которые ругают других, которые постоянно подчеркивают свои достижения. Это асат-санга.

Бхактивинод Тхакур очень важную вещь говорит: ити мадхья асат санги пратиштха джанми.

Ити мадхья значит в данном контексте, что на любой стадии преданного служения практически. Будь то ништха, будь то ручи, будь то асакти, будь то бхава. На любой стадии. Т.е. человек может заниматься преданным служением в течении какого-то времени, достигать чего-то. Но если вдруг где-то посередине этого, не достигнув конца. Потому что если он достиг конца, то все. Он в полной безопасности. До того, пока он не достиг премы, у него есть опасность. И эта опасность заключается в асат-санге.

Асат-санга, как можно ее понять? Пратиштха джанмийя. В сердце нашем возрождается амбиции, эго, гордыня. Кутинати дваридейа нимни пилайа. Он говорит дальше: «Как только эта вещь пробуждается». Кути-нати дваре, я начинаю с помощью различных интриг пытаться утвердиться себя, и свое положение, и в конце концов такой человек падает. Кутинати дваре. Он начинает интриговать, он начинает сплетничать, он начинает заниматься политикой. И это все признаки пратиштхи. Потому что такими методами. Если я такими методами пытаюсь утвердить свое положение в обществе преданных. Это признак падения. У нас есть единственный способ доступный – это смирение и служение. Единственная вещь, которую мы должны проповедовать сами, и исповедовать в своей жизни.

Но если мы общаемся, если у нас есть эта асат-санга. То мы начинаем гордиться тем, что мы достигли. В конце концов, мы начинаем хвастаться, мы начинаем говорить: «Все от меня зависит». Вера значит «я полагаюсь на милость Кришны». И Шрила Прабхупада пишет об этом. Я иногда думаю над его знаменитым стихотворением «Маркине бхагавата-дхарма. Проповедь бхагавата–дхармы в Америке», где он пишет: «Я всего лишь на всего кукла, марионетка в Твоих руках. Ты меня привел сюда. Ты меня привел в это ужасное место. Заставь меня танцевать, заставь меня танцевать, заставь меня танцевать, как Тебе хочется». Это его состояние, в котором он начинал проповедь.

Это должно быть наше состояние: «Я ни на что не способен. На все только твоя воля. Я марионетка в твоих руках. Я ничего себе приписывать не буду. Все мои успехи – это твои успехи, ты мне их послал. Я никогда ничего себе приписывать не буду. Все – это только результат твоей милости».

И это безусловно совершенство. В 68 году, когда у Шрилы Прабхупады появляются первые успехи. Движение начинает распространяться. Уже это практически всемирное движение. Вдруг неожиданно взрыва происходит. 66 год – ничего, 65 год – ничего, 66 год – ничего, 67 год – сердечный приступ, 68 год – Кришна посылает Шриле Прабхупаде на гребне успеха храм в Лос-Анджелесе, храмы в других местах. Люди сами распространяю движение, как лесное пожар охватывает многие страны. Шрила Прабхупада забрасываю приглашения: «Приезжайте сюда, приезжайте сюда». Африка, Австралия, Индия. Все, что угодно.

Шрила Прабхупада пишет, в разгар этого успеха: «Сам я никто. Я приехал в вашу страну по приказу моего духовного учителя. И это он милостиво послал мне вас, американских юношей и девушек на помощь. Поэтому во всем, что происходит нет ровным счетом никакой моей заслуги. Это заслуга моего духовного учителя, который вас мне послал». Вся честь принадлежит моему духовному учителю, потому что это он устроил все. Я же просто исполнял его волю». Это то, каким образом пишет Шрила Прабхупада.

Вообще, никого желания себе что-то приписать. Любой другой на его месте. Ну можно было сказать: «Ну да, я же служил». Если этого не будет, полного доверия в то, что все совершается Кришной, не мной. Все остальное будет притворством. Эта основа – корень всего остального. Из четырех этих качеств – это главное. И практика этого качества самая простая. Какая практика этого качества? Избегать нежелательного общения. И общаться только с теми, кто может меня по-настоящему научить преданности. Все. Мне ничего не нужно, по милости эта вера сама придет. Избегать общения с людьми, которые распространяют вокруг свои амбиции. По крайней мере, не соприкасаться с ними в этом ключе. Это не значит, что нужно… «Я и Шрила Прабхупада у себя в комнате». Это значит, что я не принимаю этих амбиций в себе. Не общаюсь слишком близко, если я чувствую, что там есть амбиции.

Если я вижу, что у человека есть вера, энтузиазм, желание служить, то я общаюсь с ним. Если я вижу такого человека, как Вивасван Прабху, я не отстаю от него до тех пока он мне не даст свою веру и свой энтузиазм, и свое понимание того, что все совершает Кришна. Или другие люди. Есть много примеров таких людей в нашем обществе.

Но если мы видим амбициозных людей, которые рекламирую себя... И таких людей тоже много. Которые занимаются дешевой саморекламой. То нужно подальше держаться от таких людей. Это мой совет.

И я историю расскажу про Шрилу Прабхупаду. Это будет завершение нашего семинара.

Это история про то, как Шриле Прабхупаде явился Рупа Госвами. Мы все знаем или слышали иногда об этой истории, что однажды Рупа Госвами пришел к Шриле Прабхупаде. Но мне интересна сейчас не эта история, а как Шрила Прабхупада ее рассказывал. Если бы к вам пришел Рупа Госвами, я бы представляю себе, как бы вы об этом рассказывали всем.

Рассказ, который расскажу я вам, состоит из двух рассказов, которые описывают эту историю с двух разных сторон немножечко. Один был Гопал Гхош Прабху, один из знакомых Шрилы Прабхупады вриндаванского периода. А другой Хари Шаури Прабху, который попытался было расспросить Шрилу Прабхупаду об этом случае из его жизни.

Гопал Гхош Прабху рассказывает: «Однажды я приходил практически каждый день к Шриле Прабхупаде». Я сейчас был с Мадхаванандой Прабху, он говорит: «Я знал Гопал Гхоша Прабху. Он потрясающий был совершенно человек. Удивительный вайшнав. Он всю свою жизнь прожил во Вриндаване. И он очень любил Шрилу Прабхупаду. Реально непритворно любил Шрилу Прабхупаду».

Он работал в институте рукописей вайшнавских, где рукописи Госвами Вриндавана хранятся. Он говорит: «Я к нему часто приходил. Это было практически моей садханой. Мне нравилось его навещать. И однажды я пришел, увидел его очень больным. Он сидел, и что-то писал. Наверное, свои комментарии. Он был закутан в одеяло. Я спросил у него: «Что с вами?» Он говорит: «Ничего. Просто какая-то болезнь». Но я видел, что ему очень сложно, что болезнь какая-то. Я попытался как-то его немножко вдохновить. А Шриа Прабхупада жил очень бедно тогда. У него не было денег на лекарства, ни на что».

Он говорит: «Я зашел навестить его на следующий день, и увидел другого человека. Человек сиял. У него был энтузиазм. Вчера еще он был больной. Совсем другой человек, я стал у него спрашивать: «Что с вами случилось, что-то произошло?» «Нет, ничего не произошло. Все нормально». В конце концов, я добился. И он сказал: «Сегодня мой Гуру Махарадж пришел ко мне ночью. И он сказал мне: «Пиши, все будет хорошо». Он заверил меня в том, что все будет нормально. Потому что Шрила Прабхупада говорил: «У меня иногда появлялись какие-то сомнения: «А то ли я делаю? Тем ли я занимаюсь?»

Вера не значит «то, что у нас нет никаких сомнений». Вера значит: я все равно, даже в момент сомнений, завишу от милости Кришны. Он говорит: «Духовный учитель пришел ко мне, и приободрил меня. Он сказал: «Ты должен сделать то, что сделал Нароттам дас Тхакур, Шринивас Ачарья, и Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур». Я получил милость от гуру. Он сказал мне: «Просто пиши, и все шесть Госвами будут помогать тебе».

И потом он говорит: «Дальше я в это время заходил к нему. И в один день я тоже пришел к нему, и я увидел его плачущим. Он повторял харинаму. Я увидел, что из глаз его текли крупные слезы. И я увидел, что особое состояние у него какое-то было. Я стал его деликатно расспрашивать. И он не хотел говорить. Он долго не хотел говорить. Он просто был сосредоточен на этом. В конце концов, я настоял. И так как у нас были очень близкие отношения, он рассказал мне: «Сегодня ночью ко мне пришел Рупа Госвами. Я увидел трех человек. Я увидел одного высокого человека с четками на шее, который повторял харинаму. Я увидел человека старше его рядом с ним с книгой под мышкой. Я увидел молодого человека, племенника их, и Рупу Госвами, Санатану Госвами». И он нехотя с трудом говорил. Я попытался выпытать подробности у него: «Что они вам сказали? Что произошло? Они пришли не просто так. Каждый день так не бывает». Он мне ничего не сказал. Просто сказал мне несколько слов: «Они были. Они меня благословили. Они благословили меня на проповедь на Западе». И все. На этом он закончил свой разговор.

И Хари Шаури Прабху рассказывает: «Люди разные говорили о том, что к Шриле Прабхупаде приходил Рупа Госвами. И мне очень интересно была эта история. И однажды выдалась возможность услышать от самого Шрилы Прабхупаду эту историю. Я решил у него выпытать, я уже знал, как из него вытягивать какие-то вещи, подробности. Пришел новый том «Шримад-Бхагаватам». В этом новом томе «Шримад-Бхагаватам» была фотография комнат Шрилы Прабхупады в Радха-Дамодаре. И раскрыл его, и показал. И у Шрилы Прабхупады округлились глаза, он стал смотреть на это: «Здорово!»

И я стал осторожно потихонечку возвращать его в этот период, задавать вопросы: «Вы там жили? Сколько вы платили рупий? И как вы туда переехали?» Шрила Прабхупады был очень практичный человек. Особенно когда до рупий дело доходило. Он все помнил: «Я пять рупий платил. Сейчас пятнадцать плачу. Цены возросли. Я переехала туда». И Хари Шаури вопрос за вопрос стал задавать ему, чтобы как-то вернуть к этому состоянию. И осторожно. Но идея его была в том, чтобы, в конце концов, задать этот вопрос. А как к вам пришел Рупа Госвами? Но он знал, что нельзя спугнуть. Нужно чтобы Шрила Прабхупада полностью расслабился. Чтобы он полностью как-то, чтобы рассказать все детали.

В конце концов, он там говорил: «Да, и что было? Вы стали там писать свои комментарии на «Шримад-Бхагаватам»? Вы были готовы уехать? Когда вы поехали? Как это все?» И в конце концов: «А правда, что к вам Рупа Госвами ночью приходил, и благословил вас». Хари Шаури Прабху говорит: «Шрила Прабхупада сделал жест, как отмахиваются от назойливой мухи. И сказал только одну фразу: «Ну и не такой уж это и секрет». И больше ничего не сказал. Все. Больше ни слова не сказал. И перевел разговор на другую тему. Это Шрила Прабхупада.

Это тот, у кого мы должны учиться. Учиться, что значит вера. Еще раз, в чем смысл этой истории? В том, что у Шрилы Прабхупады амбиций не было. Это не было поводом для эго. Он понимал, что это милость. И в тот момент, когда я попытаюсь конвертировать эту милость в материальные блага – в почет, в славу – канал милость прервется. Не будет ничего. У меня есть вера, вера в то, что целиком от милости завишу. Я только на его милости живу.

И для того чтобы эту веру сохранить, мы должны как огня избегать нежелательного общения. И постоянно общаться с теми людьми, у которых мы можем этой веры научиться. Смирению научиться. Это самое главное. Ничего важнее этого нет. Можно много других историй рассказывать про Шрилы Прабхупаду, где он эти вещи проявил. Я сейчас посмотрю, может быть что-то у меня есть еще. Но я думаю, что это все. Я не буду больше делать. Но мне хотелось, чтобы мы ну как очень ясно поняли, как эти качества проявляются в человеке. И учились реально у Шрилы Прабхупады этому в своей жизни. Не просто так. Вот.

И я хотел последнюю вещь сказать. Мы сами должны следовать этому в своей жизни. И мы должны пытаться учить других тому же самому. И в этом смысл заботы, в этом смысл наставничества. Это семинар наставников, мы пытаемся понять, что это значит? Прежде всего мы должны понять, что это значит по отношению к нам. Что значит быть наставником? Быть наставником значит пытаться этому следовать. Реально по-честному серьезно следовать этому в своей жизни. Это первое.

И второе. Заботиться о человеке – это значит те же самые 4 вещи. Просто немножко по-другому переформулирую их. Попытаюсь как-то сформулировать так, чтобы было ясно что это значит. Первая вещь, касающаяся последней части, веры. Вера значит «дать человеку смысл существования», т.е. показать пример. Если речь идет по переложению того же самого в сферу наших обязанностей, как наставников. А мы должны это делать. Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы мы это делали. Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы мы учили. И у нас есть всегда люди. Даже если у нас нет каких-то подопечных, у нас есть дети. У нас есть муж, или у нас есть жена. Или у нас есть родители, есть близкие люди, которые так или иначе смотрят на нас.

Первая наша обязанности – показать пример. Пример смирения. По отношению к родителям, к детям. Не нужно гордости, не нужно этих всех вещей: «Вы мясоеды». Не нужно этого. Первое, что мы должны дать, если мы хотим в людях веру пробудить, у нас должно быть смирение и отсутствие эго. Первое условие проповедника, первое условие проповеди, я смиренным должен быть. 

Проповедник значит «тот, кто смиренен». Смирение может по-разному проявляться. Но в любом случае люди должны видеть пример. Часто люди думают, что проповедь – это гордыня. Это распространение своей гордыни. Указать на все недостатки людям, показать какие все падшие, показать, как все ничему не следуют. Показать, как все религии хуже. И непонятно что показать. Показать всё, и потом выйти весь в белом.

Это не проповедь. Проповедь – это когда у меня есть вера, и я хочу поделиться этой верой. И вера значит, что у меня эго нет. И у меня есть только сострадание, и желание что-то дать искренне. А если эго примешивается к моей проповеди, гордыня примешивается к моей проповеди, это нечто прямо противоположное. И это первое по отношению к подопечным – показать пример того, что значит жить в соответствии с этим.

Вторая вещь дать человеку виденье. Т.е. дать ему виденье цели – что он должен делать? И поддерживать, напоминать человеку о цели: вот твоя цель. Люди будут забывать об этом. Забываем мы о цели? Забываем. Помочь ясно понять, и почувствовать, что мне нужно эту цель, мне нужна эта цель. Что я буду счастливым, если я ее достигну. Что это моя цель, не чья-то там чужая цель.

Третья вещь, которую нужно сделать: нужно дать человеку очень четкие правила. Шрила Прабхупада в этом смысле был идеален. Но нужно понять, каким правилам и принципам может следовать человеку. Не нужно торопиться, сразу давать ему 4 регулирующих принципа. На каком-то уровне нужно сказать: «Вот этому следуй, по крайней мере мясо не ешь. Начни с этого. Это твое правило. И повторяй 4 круга».

Роль наставника в том, чтобы понять, на каком уровне находится человек, что человек может делать правильно, хорошо. И дать ему, определить этот уровень. Показать ему это: «Это то, что тебе сейчас нужно. Но это цель, к которой, в конце концов, ты должен прийти». И объяснить, как этим правилам следовать. Это в смысле дисциплины или садханы. В смысле веры – показать пример, в смысле разума – показать цели, и дать виденье, общее виденье картины, общее виденье пути. Какие этапы его отделяют от этой цели? И как до этой цели дойти? Третье – дать ему правила.

И наконец 4, самое главное. Самая главная обязанность проповедника – вдохновить. Дать человеку энтузиазм. Поддержать. И это самое легкое, что мы можем сделать. Просто взять улыбнуться, потрепать по плечу. Сказать: «Все хорошо». Сказать: «Нормально всё. Трудности – это же замечательно». Мы же трансценденталисты.

И Шрила Прабхупада победил весь мир этим. Тем, что он приехал, и он говорил…Я расскажу вам одну, последнюю историю. Последнюю историю, но главную историю. Потому что эта история показывает, что делал Шрила Прабхупада, как наставник, и чего не делаем мы. Потому что не берем пример с него. Это то, качество с помощью которого он победил весь мир, завоевал сердца тысяч людей. Он мог людей вдохновлять.

И история, потрясающая совершенно. История в Маяпуре произошла. Перед большим фестивалем съехалось много лидеров. Шрила Прабхупада вышел на прогулку. За ним большая свита людей с дандами, Джи-би-си. Все там, у каждого свой титул. Все шли за Шрилой Прабхупадой, и стали жаловаться на перебой ему. Один говорил: «Этот приехал в мою зону, распространяет там книги без разрешения». Другой начал говорить: «А этот вообще непонятно что делает. Он в храме живет…».

Эти лидеры шли за Шрилой Прабхупадой гуськом, и жаловались друг на друга, и на тех, кто отсутствовал при этом. Шрила Прабхупада шел, и молчал. Люди шли, и воодушевлялись все больше и больше, больше и больше жаловаться. И говорили: «А, вообще непонятно. Он не авторитетный. Он не имеет права этого делать. Он то делает. Он это делает. Почему он это делает? Он не должен это делать? Это моя зона. Тут нельзя этого делать. Это так должно».

В конце концов, Шрила Прабхупада остановился. Он развернулся на 180 градусов. Он смерил всех холодным взглядом, ледяным взглядом. Он поднял свою трость, которую он держал, воткнув в песок. Все испугались страшно. 

И он сказал: «Я пришел только для того чтобы воодушевить. А вы пришли только для того чтобы разочаровать друг друга». 

Наступила пауза, тишина. Шрила Прабхупада еще раз посмотрел, и еще с большей силой сказал: «Я пришел только для того чтобы каждого воодушевить. А вы пришли только для того чтобы каждого разочаровать». Шрила Прабхупада развернулся и пошел. 

На преданных это произвело магическое воздействие. Все стали говорить: «Прабху, простите мои оскорбления. Прабху, а-а-а, о-о-о. У вас такой замечательное служение. Прабху, Харе Кришна».

Все понятно? Наша цель одна: воодушевить других, поддержать других, дать вдохновение другим людям. Если мы делаем что-то прямо противоположное, мы не наставники. Наставник значит не тот, кто правильные вещи говорит с высокого места, и пытается таким образом свою власть над другими утвердить. Наставник – это слуга, который все время думает: «Как помочь другому человеку, как его воодушевить на служение?» И который дает ему цель, виденье. Который помогает ему стать смиренным. Который помогает ему заниматься садханой на том уровне, на котором он может. Но самое главное, важное что должен делать наставник – воодушевить, дать ему возможность сделать больше, как можно больше.

Фестиваль «Прити-Лакшанам», Казань, 18.5.2013, Семинар «Величие Шрилы Прабхупады», лекция 2

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Линейность времени - корень Кали-юги*
К сожалению, в какой-то момент, и я попытаюсь объяснить, в какой момент Западная цивилизация стала жить в линейном времени. И это линейное время, где ничего не повторяется, где все уникально, породило очень много вещей, оно породило историю. В Индии нет истории. В Индии вся история – это «Махабхарата» и «Рамаяна», все. И в принципе, в нашей жизни мы все либо «Махабхарату», либо «Рамаяну» разыгрываем, все остальное не так важно. Вся история, всё, что нужно знать, в «Махабхарате» есть, в «Рамаяне» есть. 

Не нужно ничего. История, с  этими её бесконечными переделками, еще с чем-то.  Это линейное время, помимо этого, породило очень много других вещей. Оно породило отчаяние, оно породило неврозы, оно породило чисто экзистенциальное отчаяние перед этой историей, оно породило ощущение бессилия человека. В сущности, вся западная цивилизация возникла из этого представления линейности времени. 

В конечном счете, секуляризм, отделенность от Бога западной цивилизации, это тоже результат, или следствие, линейности времени, представления о линейности времени. Нам до конца не удастся даже с вами понять масштаб трагедий, которые человечество пережило из-за этих представлений и еще переживет. И по сути дела, мне хотелось сказать еще одну, очень важную вещь. 

Кали-юга пустила корни, только благодаря концепции линейности времени. Если бы концепция линейности времени, или представление о линейности времени, не были введены, Кали-юга бы не наступила. Люди бы жили по-прежнему в каком-то более-менее нормальном мире. Этот постоянно ускоряющийся мир, с его безумием полным – это мир, порожденный представлением о том, что время линейно.

Время не линейно, это абсурд, время циклично. Все в этом мире подчиняется ритму, ритм – значит цикличность, значит – повторение одного и того же. Мы дышим, мы рождаемся и умираем, и снова рождаемся, и снова умираем. Сезоны сменяют друг друга с завидным постоянством, Солнце крутится, луна крутится. Везде, на каждом уровне, везде мы можем видеть эти циклы, циклы, циклы, циклы, циклы и все равно люди говорят: «Линейность». 

В реальности, мы видим только цикличность времени. И если все повторяется на уровне времен года, то все будет повторяться так же на уровне юг, на уровне других отрезков времени. Вселенная была, она переживала Кали-югу много раз и она в какой-то момент разрушится, и опять возникнет мир, то есть, спешить, друзья мои, некуда. Мы живем с вами в вечности, мы не живем в этом жутком, страшном, приводящим к страшным стрессам, времени, которое приводит только к стрессам и к болезням. 

И, собственно, этот закон ритма очень важный. До этого мы говорили о вибрации. Вибрация тоже значит, в общем-то, определенный ритм, но, все равно, это особый закон, есть некий естественный ритм этого мира. В естественном ритме мы дышим, в естественном ритме мы живем. И нам нужно, в сущности, понять или осознать, и Сознание Кришны – это понимание естественного ритма. Нам нужно понять этот ритм, в конечном счете, ритм Бога, с которым всё здесь живет. 

Семинар «7 Законов Вселенной», Лекция 2, Киев, 2014

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Это поразительная вещь. Все религии говорят о том, что их задача – принести мир, но удивительным образом,  все религии приносят раздоры. Потому, что люди, принимая какую-то идеологию, принимая некое учение, особенно в наш век, начинают противопоставлять его другим учениям.

И вместо того, чтобы уменьшить количество конфликтов, религия вольно или невольно, провоцирует новые конфликты. Люди начинают сражаться друг с другом, разлад возникает в семьях, разлад возникает между друзьями, которые были когда-то очень близки по идеологическим принципам.

Так вот,  Шрила Прабхупада безусловно не хотел этого. Как этого избежать? Это, на самом деле, не такая простая задача, но мне хотелось объяснить идею, которую Шрила Прабхупада закладывал, как не создавать очередное учение, которое будет находиться в состоянии перманентной войны со всеми остальными учениями. Которое будет с пеной у рта отстаивать свою правоту и одновременно с этим осуждать последователей всех остальных учений на вечные муки, на проклятия и на все, что угодно.

И тем не менее дать определенное, конкретное учение как вычленить этот универсальный компонент, который объединяет все духовные движения и одновременно с этим не потерять уникальность. Очень часто в этом мире люди, они сталкиваются с этой дилеммой, и это один из основных конфликтов современности. Если мы возьмем либеральный Запад, то либеральный Запад проповедует эту всеядность, терпимость, все принятие, отсутствие каких-то принципов, и в конечном счете, моральный релятивизм.

На первый взгляд все правы, все хорошо, мы принимаем всех, но в конце концов, это все сводится к тому, что утрачивается нравственный камертон, что нравственность разжижается до состояния чего-то, не имеющего никакого фундамента, все хорошо. Твоя религия хороша и моя религия хороша. В чем моя религия? В том, чтобы нарушать все принципы и законы Бога и человека, лишь бы это не мешало никому другому. В этом проблема, в этом беда.

Этот либерализм, либеральная гуманистическая философия, в конце концов, устраняет из жизни человека какую-то ясную, моральную и нравственную основу. Закон Бога, по которому построен Этот Бог и вы сами утрачивается, разжижается до состояния неких относительных истин, которые постоянно реализуются. И, в конце концов, все законы уничтожаются.

Это одна сторона или один полюс,  другой полюс, если мы возьмем, это некие фанатичные ультраправые, ультраконсервативные движения, которые, как некая реакция на засилье размытого либерализма, пытаются утвердить истинность определенного,  конкретного, очень узкого пути. Только это – правильно, все остальное неправильно.

И, если кто-то отклоняется от этого то, единственно правильные отношения к таким людям, это пытаться,  так или иначе, наставить их на путь истинный, вплоть до насильственных мер. И когда перед разумным человеком встает такая альтернатива, он понимает, что не может отдать свое сердце ни одному, ни другому представлению. Разумный человек понимает, что в этом выборе невозможно выбрать. Ни то, ни другое не умещается в уме. У нас есть, с одной стороны понимание того, что мы должны жить в соответствии с высокими моральными принципами и значит в этих моральных принципах должен быть фундамент. Это значит, что они не могут все время разжижаться, размываться и превращаться в абсурд.

А с другой стороны, у нас внутри все бунтует, когда нам говорят, что есть только один путь, одна истина, и все остальное неверно… И малейшее отклонение от этой истины, приведет к вечному осуждению. С этим тоже нормальный рациональный человек согласиться не может. Где найти эту золотую середину? 

Так вот, документ, о котором мне хотелось сказать несколько слов буквально, я много-много  недель провел в размышлениях над этим документом, писал какие-то комментарии, пытался в практике Шрилы Прабхупады, в его словах искать подтверждение и объяснение тому, что он вкладывает в это. Этот документ объясняет золотую середину. Каким образом избежать в вопросах веры, религии, идеологии с одной стороны страшного, жуткого, разрушающего фанатизма, а с другой стороны не менее  жуткого, разлагающего душу примитивизма.

Что нужно делать и как? Об этом мне хочется с вами поговорить сегодня. Мне только, что как раз ,принесли этот документ с какими-то написанными комментариями. Он представляет собой достаточно солидный труд, 50 с лишним страниц А4 мелким шрифтом. Я смогу коснуться только каких-то  основных положений. Как я уже сказал, в нем есть 14 пунктов основных. И шесть первых пунктов этого документа касаются внешней миссии общества сознания Кришны, или того, что мы должны делать по отношению к обществу, в котором мы живем.

Шрила Прабхупада мыслил себя, как любой другой святой, живущий в мире. Он не мыслил себя отдельно от этого мира. Он пытался дать людям определенный путь, понимая, что люди страдают, отклоняясь все дальше и дальше от Бога. Единственное, что им двигало, это сострадание. Есть множество историй, когда Шрила Прабхупада реально плакал, глядя на обычных людей. Плакал потому, что сердце его сжималось от боли, когда он видел боль других людей.

Одна из таких историй, это когда он увидел жуткие электрички в Бомбее. В Бомбее, огромном мегаполисе, одном из самых больших городов мира, грязном, перенаселенном, с населением 15 миллионов человек, главным средством сообщения являются электропоезда. Бомбей растянулся вдоль побережья на многие,  многие километры и люди путешествуют в этих электропоездах по два иногда даже три часа для того, чтобы добраться из дома до места работы.

И поезда эти набиты битком так, как никому из нас и не снилось. Мне однажды пришлось путешествовать в таком поезде в час пик. Я до сих пор считаю чудом, что я выжил. Потому, что они набиты настолько туго, что там практически невозможно дышать. Чтобы забраться туда, нужно выдохнуть и потом не дышать все время, тем более что дышать нечем.

Рассказывают, что когда Шрила Прабхупада, путешествуя на машине, вдоль железной дороги и видя, как огромные толпы людей штурмуют эти электрички и набиваются туда утром и вечером  для того, чтобы провести в этих поездах существенную часть своей жизни, заплакал. Он заплакал потому, что сердце его не могло смириться с тем, что редкий дар человеческой жизни, в которой мы можем понять высший смысл, понять удивительные вещи, обрести, в конце концов, любовь к Богу, самое ценное, что есть, люди растрачивают на то, чтобы ездить в этих грязных битком набитых поездах.

И ради этого он думал и мечтал, чтобы создать какое-то общество и, в конце концов, ровно пятьдесят лет тому назад, в 1966 году зарегистрировал это общество. И, как я уже сказал, первые шесть пунктов относятся к тому, что мы можем и должны делать по отношению к людям. И самый первый пункт, может быть самый важный пункт этой программы, гласит, что наше общество должно пытаться помочь людям восстановить нарушенный баланс.

И баланс этот удивительным образом Шрила Прабхупада очень глубоко и емко объясняет, что является причиной нарушения этого баланса. Он объясняет, что причиной нарушения баланса, как в нашей индивидуальной жизни, так и в жизни всего общества является непонимание того, что человек представляет собой очень сложное триединство. Что человек –  это сочетание духовного начала, тонкоматериального ума и грубого материального физического тела. И что это единство неразрывно…

Беда современной цивилизации, науки, идеологии заключается в том, что самое главное в этом триединстве, забывается. Ошибка делается в первом действии. Забывается, что я – душа, у которой есть ум и тело. Обычно люди, если вы спросите их:  «Кто вы?», скажут: «Я –  тело, у которого есть душа», в лучшем случае. Даже люди, которые верят в душу и Бога скажут: «У меня есть душа» тогда, как сама эта формула неправильна. Не у меня есть душа, а я есть душа, а у меня есть тело.

У меня есть рука, у меня есть нога, у меня есть нос, но когда у меня спрашивают: «Кто я?», я показываю куда? Я показываю сюда, я не показываю на свой нос и я не показываю на свою голову. Я показываю в то самое место, в котором, в соответствии с ведическими писаниями, находится душа, мое сердце.

И Шрила Прабхупада объясняет нам о том, что когда люди начинают забывать об этих трех компонентах, то неминуемо начинает нарушаться баланс. Если я считаю себя телом и смысл своей жизни вижу в том, чтобы удовлетворять без конца ненасытные потребности своих чувств, то баланс будет нарушаться в моей жизни и в жизни всего человечества, потому, что я никогда не смогу почувствовать удовлетворение.

Мои материальные запросы будут расти, и это будет приводить к тому, что будет возникать экологический кризис, будут возникать войны, жадность человеческая будет разрастаться бесконечно. По этой простой причине коммунистическая идея рухнула. Идея сама была хорошая: человек человеку друг, давайте заниматься тем, для чего мы созданы, давайте любить друг друга, давайте поделимся поровну  – замечательная идея.

Почему она рухнула? Потому, что эту идею попытались поместить на материальный фундамент, на материальном фундаменте она не может выстоять. Вынули у нее из-под ног настоящий духовный фундамент. На духовном уровне, когда человек понимает, что я – душа, то он начинает жить по-другому. Вместо того, чтобы расширять сферу своего наслаждения, сферу деятельности своих чувств, он начинает сужать ее.

И это сужение сферы деятельности чувств, одновременно с расширением духовности, приводит к тому, что человек становится счастлив и в мире воцаряется гармония. Но, когда я пытаюсь отождествлять себя либо с телом, либо с умом, с эмоциональными потребностями своего ума или еще чего-то, то заведомо, это формула, которая приведет к краху.

И то, что мы видим сейчас в современном обществе, результат ошибки в первом действии. Люди все хотят быть счастливыми, но, к сожалению, он не понимают, что значит быть счастливыми, а быть счастливым, значит понимать кто я, для начала. Это минимальное условие счастья. Человек никогда не сможет быть счастлив, если он не понимает кто он. Его концепция счастья, понимание счастья, будет противоречить самой природе его.

Только если я пойму, что я – частица духа, которая не обязательно должна расширять сферу своих чувственных наслаждений, удовлетворять их постольку, поскольку, расширяя то, что нужно расширять – духовные потребности, духовную природу свою, только в этом случае может вернуться этот баланс.

И когда человек понимает триединство, и это поразительная вещь, это формула Шрилы Прабхупады, когда человек понимает, что он есть тело, ум и, прежде всего, душа. Не просто тело, не просто ум и не просто душа, но душа, у которой есть физическое тело и тонкоматериальный ум, то в этом случае, он может быть счастлив, он может установить равновесие в своей собственной жизни  потому, что это истина.

Если я совершил ошибку в первом действии, то как бы я не пытался быть счастливым, я никогда не смогу стать счастливым. Люди думали, искренне думали, что когда у нас будет химия, когда урожаи будут больше, когда еще что-то будет, то все станут счастливыми. И пожалуйста сейчас, у нас есть химия, у нас есть удобрения, у нас есть генетически модифицированные растения, которые приносят гораздо больший урожай, но в результате, у нас нет физических сил, у нас нет ментальных сил. Эмоциональных сил тоже нет. Люди становятся все более, и более слабыми, почему? Потому, что источником силы является душа.

И Шрила Прабхупада, описывая этот принцип, говорит, что когда люди поймут это, одновременно с этим, они утратят необходимость сражаться друг с другом. Потому, что люди ссорятся, сражаются друг с другом, устраивают войны, дерутся по одной простой причине, по одному недоразумению, потому, что они думают, что нам чего-то не хватит. В мире Бога, если мы живем, как духовные существа, всем всего хватит.

Когда я летаю на самолете и смотрю на землю, я всякий раз поражаюсь менталитету дефицита, который заставляет людей считать, что земля не выдержит такого большого количества людей. Земля пустая. Земля выдержит огромное количество людей, которые могут жить в мире, более того, сама эта система будет саморегулироваться по своим законам.

Нам не нужно беспокоиться, нам не нужно придумывать человеконенавистнические теории уничтожения потому, что земля не может вынести ничего. Нет. Единственное, что нам нужно понять, что мы все – дети одного отца, что мы все – души и что нам не о чем спорить, что всем всего хватит в этом мире. И Бог устроил все так, что мы можем жить счастливо здесь и не беспокоиться ни о чем.

Был любопытный лозунг, который был записан в программу коммунистической партии Советского союза. Я много раз сдавал экзамен по научному коммунизму, по истории коммунизма и так далее и до сих пор этот пункт врезался мне в память: «Всё больше и больше удовлетворять, всё возрастающие потребности советских людей». Представляете какая идиллия? Потребности все возрастают и они все больше и больше удовлетворяются.

Потребности растут,  мы их удовлетворяем, а они еще растут, а мы их еще удовлетворяем. Но в этой формуле люди будут ссориться потому, что их  потребности будут постоянно сталкиваться друг с другом без необходимости. Это не потребности. Потребности –  это нечто насущное. По-настоящему понять свои потребности и свести их к разумному минимуму человек сможет, если он поймет, кто я, что я есть душа.

И Шрила Прабхупада поэтому пишет, что если люди поймут эту простую истину, что я есть душа и душа не имеет никаких внешних обозначений. Душа не имеет никаких внешних принадлежностей. Душа у американца та же самая, что и у русского, и более того, душа у какого-то животного – это тоже душа, она частица Бога.

Нам это сложно представить, но такова ведическая философия, очень последовательно и научно доказывающая  эту истину. Частица духа одинакова во всех. И если мы сумеем увидеть, что все живые существа являются душами, то мы поймем, что нам не о чем ссорится друг с другом, что нам не о чем спорить. И поэтому Шрила Прабхупада ставит этот пункт первым.

И он говорит, что это не просто теория,  из этого  утверждения вытекает гармоничный  и органичный образ жизни. Образ жизни, который позволяет человеку быть счастливым в этом мире. Он называет это spiritual technique или духовной техникой, духовной практикой. Эта духовная практика  – это всего лишь на всего целый спектр различных, очень практичных вещей, которые Шрила Прабхупада называл как духовное решение материальных проблем.

Он объяснял, что какую бы проблему этого мира мы не взяли, мы сможем найти ключ к этой проблеме, возвращаясь к этому изначальному тезису – я есть не тело, я есть душа. И если мы поймем эту простую вещь, у нас в руках появится могущественный ключ, которым мы можем раскрыть любую проблему.

Какую бы проблему современности мы не взяли, в конце концов, ее корни в том, что люди не понимают, что они  –  душа. Будь то преступность, будь то наркомания, будь то проституция, будь то распространение различных извращенных форм секса, будь то покинутые дети, алкоголизм, разрушенные семьи – в конце концов можно докопаться  до этого корня, непонимания, что я  –  душа и непонимание того, как жить как душа. Что это реально значит – жить здесь как душа.

Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада в этом пункте программы говорит: «Spiritual technique» – практические методы реализации духовной истины – я есть душа. И неустанно, снова и снова, без устали он повторял этот момент – мы –  не тело, мы – душа. Научитесь жить теперь, как душа, и тогда только  можно будет решить все сложные проблемы этого мира.

Это первый пункт программы Шрилы Прабхупады и сразу же, во втором пункте Шрила Прабхупада делает потрясающую вещь, на самом деле, если мы будем глубоко вчитываться в смысл этой его программы, мы откроем для себя бездонную бездну, удивительные вещи. Шрила Прабхупада размышлял над этими идеями десятилетиями.

Впервые, эта программа была сформулирована, когда он задумал основать «Лигу преданных » в Джханси в начале пятидесятых годов. И до этого, он размышлял над этим, писал какие-то эссе, публиковал в журнале «Back to Godhead», который сам же печатал и распространял. В конце концов, последние редакции, все эти идеи, изложены были им в уставе Международного общества сознания Кришны и потом нашли отражение в практике.

И второй пункт, вторая мысль, которую он говорит, не менее могущественна, чем первая. Он говорит, что вторая наша цель, помочь людям понять, что Бог является Личностью, и что Эта Личность описана в «Бхагавад-гите». Две вещи он говорит в этом втором пункте, он говорит, что и это опять же поможет людям объединиться.

Это поразительная по своей сути мысль потому, что люди думают обычно, что разные религиозные течения и группы сражаются друг с другом именно потому, что у них есть представление о Боге, как о Личности.

Начиная со знаменитой речи Вивекананды в 1983 году на Конгрессе Религии в Чикаго, когда Вивекананда  по сути открыл культурным, интеллигентным  людям запада глаза на ведическую философию, начиная с этой знаменитой речи, все прогрессивные философы, мыслители Запада думали, что именно эта имперсональная концепция Адвайта- веданты, о которой говорил Вивекананда, ключ. Что именно она поможет найти какое-то универсальное решение.

Со времен его речи появилось множество последователей его, которые пытались так или иначе синтезировать религии. Госпожа Блаватская  –  одна из них, с ее Тайной доктриной и с ее попыткой синкретизма, свести учения всех религий к одному. Но мы видим, что эти попытки раз за разом оканчивались неудачей.

Шрила Прабхупада очень смело, очень решительно и в высшей степени принципиально идет против этого утверждения и говорит, что на самом деле, по настоящему, если мы поймем как «Бхагавад-гита» объясняет Личность Бога, мы поймем, что нам не нужно ни о чем спорить. Потому, что это объяснение, данное в «Бхагавад-гите», и есть уже синтез различных концепций и представлений о Боге.

Практически любой человек, прочитав это объяснение, согласится с ним. Он не будет спорить. Если он немножечко снимет шоры со своих глаз и попытается понять о чем идет речь. Потому, что «Бхагавад-гита» дает объяснения личности, снимающие все противоречия.  «Бхагавад-гита» описывает Личность Бога на разных уровнях. И какой бы религии человек не следовал, он может найти отклик. Его представления о Боге могут найти отклик в этих разных уровнях.

И он может увидеть всю эту систему, за которой, в конце концов, стоит Всепривлекающая Личность Бога, которого мы называем Кришна, потому, что Он Всепривлекающий. В конце концов, все люди в общем то согласятся этим, что Бог привлекает всех. Разные люди находятся на разных этапах, на разных ступенях восхождения к Нему.

И Эта Всепривлекающая Личность Бога, Она может по настоящему стать центром, если мы начнем уважать друг друга, если мы поймем, что другие люди тоже, в конце концов, стремятся к Тому же Богу… Что, не то, что наша религия правильная,  все остальные религии неправильные. Понятно, что наша религия правильная, по определению, потому, что она – наша. Или как сказал остроумный человек один: «Понятно, что наша религия самая правильная потому, что мы признаем, что все остальные тоже правильные».

На самом деле, это все глупость. Суть не в этом,  когда мы говорим, что мы самые правильные, мы неправы. В тот самый момент, когда я говорю, что я один прав, все остальные неправы, я становлюсь неправ, потому, что мной движет гордыня.

Шрила Прабхупада, когда ему бросали вызов во время его выступлений,  о том, считаете ли вы себя самым высшим, когда он рассказывал о система варнашрамы, Шрила Прабхупада говорит: «Нет, я  – самый низший, я  –  слуга всех». И в «Бхагавад-гите» Кришна говорит о том же самом, Кришна говорит, что смиренный брахман, человек, обладающий настоящим знанием, и вместе с этим, смирением, он начинает одинаково смотреть на всех живых существ.

И он видит, что все живые существа, в конце концов, стремятся к Богу. Кто-то безусловно пытается отойти от Него, об этом Кришна тоже говорит, есть демонические живые существа. Но по крайней мере, он видит универсальные принципы. И он видит, что эти люди собираются развивать в себе милосердие, сострадание, чистоту, уважение, аскетизм, правдивость, как-то ограничивают себя, то эти люди, они стремятся к Богу.

Это универсальные принципы, не имеющие никакой сектантской подосновы. В первой песне «Шримад-Бхагаватам» говорится о четырех принципах религии и если человек строит свою жизнь на основе этих принципов: правдивости, чистоты, милосердия, аскетизма, если человек строит свою жизнь на этих принципах, то он станет ближе к Богу. В этом суть, универсальная суть дхармы.

Постепенно,  постепенно поднимаясь по этим лестницам, притянутый изначальной притягательностью Кришны, он сможет увидеть Кришну. В «Бхагавад-гите» Кришна описывает разные уровни понимания Себя… Он описывает имперсональное понимание Себя и говорит, что да, на каком-то уровне это нормально. Он описывает понимание Себя в виде энергии этого мира, когда человек глядя на этот мир может понять, что за всем эти стоит Личность Бога. Он описывает всеприсутствие в этом мире, перманентное присутствие Себя в этом мире, и в то же самое время Свое существование вне этого мира, не только для этого мира, но и вне этого мира.

И одновременно с этим, Кришна в 10 главе «Бхагавад-гиты»  описывает Свою,  вечно привлекательную Личность. Бесконечную красоту, искры великолепия которой, мы можем видеть здесь, в этом мире, во всем, что привлекает нас здесь, и потом в 11 главе  «Бхагавад-гиты», Кришна дает серию явлений, которые объясняют, в сущности, концепцию Бога.

Вселенскую форму,  под теистическую, как думают некоторые люди или всемогущую четырехрукую  форму или, в конце концов, двурукую форму Бога, когда Арджуна говорит: «Покажи мне эту самую прекрасную форму, к которой тянется мое сердце».

И этот второй пунктик, Шрила Прабхупада говорит две вещи есть: Личность Бога, Которая включает в себя все, потому, что это самое полное описание Бога. Когда мы говорим, что Бог – Безличен, то мы отрезаем от Бога огромную часть реальности и огромная часть реальности становится иллюзией. Утверждая, что за всем этим стоит некая имперсональная истина, мы низводим, разжижаем до состояния иллюзии человеческие эмоции, любовь, нравственность, сострадание. Все это, в конечном счете, не имеет никакого смысла.

Но если мы понимаем, что Бог – Личность, то всё то, что есть у нас, мы можем использовать в отношениях с Этим Богом. Ничего отрезать не надо. Любовь, сострадание нашего сердца одухотворяются в отношениях с Этой Личностью. Не осуждаются, как это делают в некоторых религиях, осуждая заведомо любые проявления человеческой природы. Нет. Если мы понимаем, что Бог – Личность, мы можем использовать все свое существо в служении Богу.

И это второй пункт, удивительный, гениальный пункт, как он сформулирован в программе Шрилы Прабхупады, я не знаю когда мы сможем реализовать, когда мы сможем так объяснять людям «Бхагавад-гиту», чтобы люди поняли это. Разумеется Шрила Прабхупада сделал это уже в своих книгах, в своей «Бхагавад-гите».

И нам остается только смиренно, сложив ладони, просить людей: «Почитайте, не закрывайтесь, и очень многое поймете». Я помню, для меня самым трогательным отзывом на «Бхагават-гиту» было письмо, которое еще в девяностые годы прислали несколько женщин. Они сказали: «Мы прочитали «Бхагавад-гиту», теперь мы лучше понимаем Библию и мы стали лучше практиковать то, что написано в Библии.

И это очень сильно тронуло меня. Люди не закрылись, они прочитали и смогли увидеть что-то, что не видели раньше. И это то, что «Бхагават-гита» может дать то, для чего она и дана была Кришной всему человечеству, не какой-то отдельной группе людей. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада говорит  о Личности Бога и «Бхагавад-гите», как эта Личность описана в «Бхагавад-гите», и это второй пункт его программы.

И наконец третий пункт его программы – это понимание того, что нас всех связывает с Богом, это служение. то, что, в конце концов, мы все слуги Бога и это тоже универсальная истина. Шрила Прабхупада снова и снова подчеркивает этот научный универсальный характер учения  «Бхагават-гиты». Мы все слуги Бога и это справедливо по отношению ко всем, неважно какую одежду мы носим, неважно какие внешние знаки есть на нас. Мы остаемся слугами и всегда останемся, в любой одежде, с любой религиозной принадлежностью.

И этот факт, простой такой, сложный для понимания факт, может по настоящему объединить людей, если я буду считать себя слугой. Когда я считаю себя господином, считаю себя вправе эксплуатировать других людей, ни о каком объединении речи не может быть. Как бы мы не осуждали эксплуатацию внешне, изнутри наше желание  эксплуатировать будет проявляться в разных формах, подчас завуалировано, извращенно.

Я никогда не почувствую своего равенства с другими живыми существами, если я не пойму своего высшего  равенства перед Богом. Когда мы только смотрим на другие живые существа не понимая, что Бог – Могущественная Личность, мы никогда не сможем по-настоящему почувствовать равенство, связывающее нас. Только перед Богом мы сможем быть равны. Все наши таланты, преимущества, превосходства поставленные рядом с масштабом Бога, становятся ничтожными и незначительными: «Я ничуть не лучше никого другого».

Единственный, кто лучше – только Бог, все остальные  –  хуже, ну, то есть, одинаковые. Перед Богом мы все равны. И Шрила Прабхупада объясняет этот принцип служения, сколько раз он говорил о нем. Я слуга, я всегда слуга. Даже если мне некому служить, я буду служить кошке, я буду служить собаке, я буду служить комнатным цветам, я должен кому-то служить.

И эту природу невозможно уничтожить. Все остальное будет перечеркнуто, все остальные мои достижения будут сведены на нет вместе с моей смертью. Моя природа слуги  – вечная и неизменная. и поэтому Шрила Прабхупада закладывает этот третий пункт программы – объединение человечества, снова и снова он говорит об этом: «Нам не о чем спорить, нам не о чем ссориться». Если мы поймем наше внутреннее единство, мы начнем уважать наше внешнее различие. Если мы не поймем нашего внутреннего единства, мы всегда будем ссориться и сталкиваться лбами по поводу нашего внешнего различия, по ничтожным поводам, всегда.

И вслед за этим Шрила Прабхупада, в четвертом пункте программы, говорит, что  по настоящему на практике реализовать эти истины, в наш очень сложный век, в сложное время можно только при помощи метода, который принес сюда Господь Чайтанья. Этот метод – совместное пение – Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе / Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе.

Может возникнуть вопрос: «А не является ли это внутренним противоречием? Только что вы говорили о каких-то универсальных истинах и тотчас же предлагаете в виде методов реализации этих истин, какой-то частный путь. Только что вы говорили, что все религии, которые говорят о настоящих нравственных принципах, делают человека ближе к Богу, и тотчас же предлагаете совершенно узкий путь реализации этого».

Но Шрила Прабхупада говорит: «Нет, этот путь универсален». Много раз во время своей проповеди он подтверждал, что принцип, который принес Господь Чайтанья –  это пение имен Бога. Реализация этих истин проходит через то, что мы внутренне, как следует, понимаем свои отношения с Богом, начиная прославлять Его. и если мы посмотрим на писания всех религий, мы увидим, что везде этот метод есть.

Несколько лет тому назад я был в Умани. Умань  –  это место паломничества определенной группы последователей иудаизма. До сих пор десятки тысяч последователей Уманского ребе съезжаются туда. И главный метод их практики  –  это петь имена Бога и танцевать. Они собираются вместе, поднимают руки и поют, что-то вроде Харе Кришна и при этом радуются. А потом они садятся вместе,  преломляют хлеба вместе и радуются, когда вместе едят пищу, посланную Богом.

И этот метод, когда люди собираются вместе, объединенные единым порывом в желании прославить Бога, давшего нам все. Объединенные пониманием того, что через общение с Богом, мы можем разрешить все наши мучительные проблемы здесь, то радость и счастье само проявляется в сердце людей.

Этот метод санкиртаны, санкиртана  –  это совершенный киртан, совершенный киртан  – это, когда люди в одном настроении сходятся друг с другом. Когда они понимают, что в конце концов, хотя бы на время, на несколько минут я могу отложить все свои тревоги, все свои разногласия с другими людьми и просто счастливо петь святое имя. И даже, если это имя в другой традиции, что за беда?

Хотя Шрила Прабхупада говорил: «Любое имя в вашей традиции  –  не проблема». Потому, что в любой традиции принцип заложен. Есть замечательные стихи Осипа Мандельштама, где он формулирует этот принцип. Он описывает Афон:
И поныне на Афоне
Древо чудное растет,
На крутом зеленом склоне
Имя Божие поет.

В каждой радуются келье
Имябожцы-мужики:
Слово — чистое веселье,
Исцеленье от тоски!

Это про нас с вами –  имя – чистое веселье, избавленье от тоски. И дальше он призывает нас, он говорит:

Всенародно, громогласно
Чернецы осуждены;
Но от ереси прекрасной
Мы спасаться не должны.

Он говорит, что это на самом деле суть, самая суть религии, самая суть любви – имя Бога. Любовь возможна только через имя, потому, что любовь – это личностные отношения, а личностные отношения подразумевают имя. Шрила Прабхупада говорит там, что это универсальный способ обретения любви, а любовь раскрывает все остальное. Все остальные проблемы разрешаются сами, когда мы получаем самый ценный дар человека – любовь.

И это четвертый пункт программы Шрилы Прабхупады.

И пятый пункт, осталось только несколько минут, чтобы закончить эту лекцию, и я расскажу первые шесть пунктов, не касаясь чего-то более глубокого. Первые шесть внешних пунктов. В пятом пункте Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что должно возникнуть в результате этого.

Он говорит, что в результате понимания того, что я – душа, в результате реализации принципа служения, как вечной природы души, понимания Бога, как личности, которой я должен служить и принятия этого всеочищающего метода, пения святого имени, в результате этого, должно возникнуть Богоцентрическое общество.

Общество, в котором люди все плоды своего труда, будь они учеными, поэтами, писателями, композиторами, кем бы они ни были, приносили Кришне, Богу. Общество, где все могут на самом деле чувствовать этот единый центр и быть счастливым, занимая свое место на любом расстоянии от этого центра.

Когда центр выставлен правильно, то человек может быть самим собой. Когда мы живем в мире, где очень много центров, где каждый человек пытается сделать себя центром, то возникает зависть и зависть мешает человеку найти себя. Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что естественным следствием реализации первых четырех пунктов, будет формирование такого общества,  где люди будут творчески проявлять там свою природу.

Он говорит там о том, что чтобы мы ни делали: мы  – композиторы, художники, поэты, еще что-то, все это можно делать по отношению к Богу. Реально он говорит, что любыми делами можно заниматься в служении Богу, в частности наукой. Ради этого Шрила Прабхупада создал институт Бхактиведанты, куда входили его ученики ученые.

И он хотел, чтобы они проповедовали настоящую науку, науку, которая признает существование Бога и смотрит на этот мир с точки зрения простого факта того, что здесь все не случайно, за всем этим стоит Бог. Не науку, которая отрезает Бога, как ненаучную гипотезу, ссылает Бога в вечную ссылку и говорит, что Бог –  это вопрос веры, не вопрос науки. А науку, которая говорит, что Бог это тоже вопрос науки, но другой науки. Науки, которая признает целостную картину мира и исходит из нее.

И это пятый пункт программы. Он говорит, что нам нужно показать пример, этот принцип личного примера очень важен для Шрилы Прабхупады. Мы, к сожалению, с вами, чего греха таить, остаемся теоретиками. В теории мы знаем: «Я не это  тело, я – душа». В теории мы знаем: «Я – слуга, Богу надо служить». В теории мы допускаем, что Бог – Личность. Но как реализовать это на практике? Очень сложно. 

И Шрила Прабхупада здесь подчеркивает, что по настоящему мы должны другим людям показать пример, как можно жить здесь, в этом мире ,полноценной жизнью. Функционировать очень счастливо, быть очень хорошим специалистом в своей области, и тем не менее оставаться здесь, вносить свой продуктивный вклад в это и тем не менее понимать, что в центре всего стоит Бог.

И он сознательно подчеркивает этот момент, на своем примере мы должны это показать. К сожалению, у нас мало чем можно похвастаться. Может быть в Венгрии построят пример такого общество, где каждый человек занимается тем, что он может и приносит все это Кришне. Нам только еще, может быть, это только предстоит реализовать, показывая на своем примере как жить в этом мире полноценной жизнью и при этом служить Кришне.

И наконец, шестой пункт, последний, о котором я хотел бы рассказать, очень важный . У меня нет времени говорить о нем подробно, но я хотел бы насколько я помню сформулировать его Прабхупада пишет: «Всегда, везде, при любой возможности участвовать в формировании здоровой социальной структуры». Иначе говоря, в этом пункте Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что мы должны помогать сформировать здоровую социальную структуру, помогать оздоровить социальную структуру.

К сожалению, даже если мы посмотрим наше Общество, мы увидим огромное количество социальных проблем, которые мы принесли сюда. Дети, женщины, старики  –  очень часто мы забываем о них. Детей отдаем непонятно кому, не заботимся о них по-настоящему. Не можем вступать в глубокие, полноценные отношения в своих семьях, разводимся.

Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что вы должны помогать другим людям сформировать здоровую социальную структуру. Для этого, прежде всего, нам самим у себя нужно попытаться сформировать эту здоровую социальную структуру. Быть нормальным человеком, жить в нормальном, здоровом социуме и пытаться оздоравливать этот социум вокруг себя. И такие замечательные программы, как «Пища жизни» и другие программы помогают здоровую струю внести.

Очень часто преданные не понимают и считают например, ту же самую программу «Пища Жизни», мирской благотворительностью. Но на самом деле, если это выражение естественной природы вайшнава, сострадательного сердца вайшнава. Если участие в этой миссии –  это проявление его внутреннего зова  – помочь другим людям.

А Шрила Прабхупада именно с этого момента, с этого пункта начал программу «Пища Жизни», когда он увидел, как в отбросах роются бедные дети и ссорятся с собаками, которые тоже пытаются найти себе еду в отбросах.

Если мы понимаем это так, как естественное проявление сострадания в сердце, даже если его нет, пытаемся служить состраданию Шрилы Прабхупады, помогая другим людям, то это не мирская благотворительность, это духовная практика. И поэтому, не случайно Шрила Прабхупада включает этот пункт в свою программу или в свой устав:  «Всегда, везде, при любой возможности участвовать в формировании здоровой социальной структуры».

И начиная с седьмого пункта, Шрила Прабхупада описывает внутренние задачи нашего общества: как нам углублять себя, каким образом нам углублять свою практику, изучая книги Госвами Вриндавана, строя наши открытые общины.

50 Лет ИСККОН, Москва, 26.6.2016

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Как развивается смирение в отношениях с духовным учителем? Должны видеть в духовном учителе проявление Кришны, должны принимать его, как такового. Наша философия… Это самый сложный момент в нашей философии. «Сакшад-дхаритвена самаста-шастраир»  («Шри Шри Гурваштака», 7). Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур говорит: «самаста-шастраир», все шастры говорят об этом,  самаста… 

Заключение шастр, что наша жизнь, что собственно по тому, как мы сможем построить свои отношения с духовным учителем, Кришна будет судить о нашей способности строить отношения с Ним Самим. Говорится, в соответствии с нашей философией, есть самасти гуру и вьясти гуру. Самасти гуру значит – вселенский гуру или принцип гуру. Гуру-таттва – это сам Бог. 

Этот принцип гуру-таттвы, он отражается в разных людях с разной степенью. Но в принципе, так или иначе, он отражается в разных людях. И Ведическая культура, она очень сильно настаивала на этом, на том, что гуру значит тяжелый, гуру значит старший. Это в нашей терминологии, гуру – это только гуру с титулом, с еще чем-то. На самом деле гуру, если посмотреть, как это слово употребляется в Ведической культуре. 

Отец –  гуру, мать – гуру, все старшие – гуру. Потому что, они все носители принципа гуру. И Ведическая культура очень сильно настаивала на том, что принцип, как бы подчинения, уважения к гуру абсолютно непререкаемый. Эта история, которую мы сейчас читаем из 7 главы Первой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам», совершенно поразительна потому, что там есть, ну просто потрясающий, на мой взгляд, пример проявление этой культуры. 

Когда Арджуна привел связанного, как животное  Ашваттхаму, в  лагерь Пандавов, то Драупади, у которой только что, этот Ашваттхама убил ее сыновей, нечестным образом, оставшихся единственных наследников, убил жестоко совершенно. Так любой человек… Представьте себе на минуту боль, которую она испытывала. Боль, даже трудно представить. Это реально, жуткая боль. 

Когда она увидела этого Ашваттхаму, связанного, которого втолкнули как животное туда… Что она сделала? Она упала перед ним на колени и поклонилась ему, и сказала: «Отпусти его, отпусти его. Он наш гуру. Благодаря ему, у тебя Арджуна…». Она начала приводить разные аргументы, множество разных аргументов. Но в данном случае, даже не важно, какие аргументы она привела, в данном случае, меня больше всего поражает этот поступок. 

Когда кто-то причиняет нам боль, хотим мы или не хотим, у  нас появляется двеша, у нас появляется ненависть  обида, злость на этого человека. Нам хочется причинить ему боль. Но настолько сильна Ведическая культура, что даже в этой ситуации, Драупади видит сына гуру. При чем который, полностью нарушил все правила, все что угодно.  Можно как угодно себя оправдать, вообще никаких проблем нет. Она падает перед ним на колени и говорит: «Он все равно наш гуру, нельзя так с ним обращаться». 

Другой пример, из той же «Махабхараты», тоже совершенно поразительный. После того, как битва была окончена, практически окончена и состоялся последний поединок между Бхимой и Дурьодханой. Так, и был последний поединок  долгий, когда на кону было вообще … опять Юдхиштхира, по широте своей душевной, сказал: «Выбери, с кем ты хочешь сражаться, если ты его победишь, то ты победил». 

Кришна был в ужасе, Он схватился за голову и сказал: «Юдхиштхира, ты что делаешь вообще? Мы сражались 18 дней, мы их почти победили, и теперь ты ему говоришь: “Ну, если ты сейчас победишь кого угодно, то ты победил”. Ты вообще чего делаешь»? Но, слава Богу, Дурьодхана был благородным, в каком-то смысле, человеком, и он стал сражаться с Бхимой. И после долгой яростной битвы… Дурьодхана был гораздо более искусен во владении палицей, а Бхима, был гораздо сильнее его.  Его палица в полтора раза, по весу превосходила палицу Дурьодханы, но Дурьодхана бы во много… 

Потому что, все 13 лет, пока Пандавы скитались по лесу, Дурьодхана тренировался. Он учился, он был виртуозом во владении палицей. То есть, они сражались, сражались, потом, в конце концов, когда Дурьодхана во время прыжка вскочил наверх, Бхима взял и перебил его бедра. И  Дурьодхана рухнул с перебитыми бедрами. Но суть не в этом, суть в том, что произошло дальше. После того, как он рухнул, Бхима так обрадовался. Он подошёл и от злости в ярости вообще, и от радости, от всего остального, пнул  Дурьодхану ногой, поверженного царя. Все ахнули, и все, полностью все его осудили. 

Все сказали: «Ты что делаешь? Он царь! Нельзя с ним так обращаться»! Сражаться можно – это не проблема, победить можно, но потом, нельзя, потому что он царь, он гуру, у него есть это положение, у него есть статус. И когда ты бьешь его ногой, ты бьешь ногой этот статус. Этого нельзя делать! Все его осудили. Баларама когда увидел это, Он схватил свой плуг, и Он хотел на месте убить Бхиму, Он помчался за Бхимой, и если бы Кришна Его не остановил, и не охладил Его пыл, от Бхимы бы ничего не осталось. Баларама – изначальный гуру,  когда Он увидел такое отношение к Дурьодхане. Это Дурьодхана… Кришне, потребовалось очень много усилий для того, чтобы остудить Балараму и привести Его немножко в нормальное состояние. 

Вот, то есть, что я еще хочу сказать… Да, Дурьодхана, он мягко скажем, не положительный герой, но даже к нему нельзя проявлять неуважения без необходимости. Сражаться можно. Без необходимости унижать его, нельзя. Потому что это непререкаемый принцип. Мы должны принимать старших. 

Как сейчас принято, критиковать кого угодно, президента, кого угодно, не важно, кто он. Всех смешивают с грязью, кому не лень. Люди по-прежнему… Если люди в Таиланде это сделают. Приедет в Таиланд и про короля что-нибудь скажет, его  в тюрьму посадят. Просто что-то плохо скажет про короля, сразу в тюрьму посадят. 

То есть,  иначе говоря, человек должен принимать существование кого-то над собой и принимая это, он уже становится смиренным. Он принимает кого-то над собой. Это очень важно, каждый человек должен понимать, что без этого принятия я не смогу никуда продвинуться, я, в конце концов, Бога не приму. Даже если Он появится передо мной, я не смогу Его принять.

Даршан для учеников, Сочи, 25.6.2014

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Обвиняя других, мы, в конце концов, обвиняем Бога*
Мы говорили о том, что нужно размышлять, или медитировать над этими двумя качествами Бога — Его справедливостью и Его милосердием. Что это реально значит в нашей жизни? Эти два качества Бога транслируются в переводе на нас, на нашу с вами жизнь, и на нашу с вами ответственность как способность принимать ответственность за то, что происходит со мной. Если мы понимаем, что Бог справедлив, то есть Он даёт нам то, что мы заслужили, в каком-то смысле, хотя я буду говорить о том, что это не совсем правильная формулировка. 

Но, мы должны принять ответственность на себя, ответственность за свою жизнь, за то, что происходит с нами. Это очень важный момент, очень важный аспект нашей садханы. Не обвинять других, потому что обвиняя других, мы, в конце концов, обвиняем Бога. У нас постоянно есть это желание переложить ответственность на других — другие виноваты, я вынужден был это делать, ИСККОН виноват, общество виновато, президент виноват, начальство виновато, родители виноваты. 

Никто не виноват, я виноват. Да, и это не значит, что я плохой, это значит просто, что я несовершенный и я должен понять, ответственность на мне лежит, тат те нукампам су-самикшамано бхунджана эватма-кртам випакам. Это последствия, випак атма-кртам, поступков, которые я сам совершил. Одновременно с этим, второе качество… 

Первое качество — это способность принимать ответственность на себя, второе качество — это благодарность Богу. Если Бог милосерден, то мы должны проявлять благодарность, стараться различить Его милосердие, понять Его милосердие. Потому что, к сожалению, мы очень часто путаем милосердие с жалостью. 

Жалость — это очень жестокое качество, это очень эгоистическое качество. Когда мы жалеем кого-то, мы, в сущности, хотим поскорее избавиться от его боли, от его несчастий, мы не хотим помочь ему, мы хотим, так или иначе, заткнуть эту дырку, чтобы нам не было мучительно стыдно внутри, что рядом кто-то с нами страдает. 

Ребёнок плачет — мы даём ему конфету, и мы не думаем о том — нужна ему сейчас конфета или нет, поможет она ему или нет, принесёт она ему реальную пользу или нет. Эта жалость, которую мы испытываем это очень жестокое эгоистическое чувство, когда мы не хотим соприкасаться с чужой болью. Поэтому мы жалеем, поэтому мы даём какие-то подачки, мы откупаемся от других людей всевозможным образом. Бог не делает этого, Бог милосерден, у Него нет жалости в плохом смысле этого слова, Он милосерден безусловно. Но Он не делает что-то, что повредит нам, Он не исполняет каких-то наших просьб или желаний, которые могут нам повредить. 

Я читаю иногда стихи поэтов, чтобы обогатить как-то эмоционально какие-то положения вайшнавской философии. Мне сегодня открылось стихотворение Лермонтова, где он пытается понять свою судьбу и говорит: «Как же понять почему Бог так безжалостно разбил все мои надежды?... (Я, к сожалению, не выучил наизусть это стихотворение). Почему Он сокрушил так безжалостно все мои юношеские надежды? Как мне понять что Он хочет этим сказать?». 

А хочет Он сказать одно, — Он любит нас, Он милосерден к нам. Поэтому Он разрушает безжалостно наши надежды, надежды глупые, иллюзорные надежды на счастье в материальном мире. И это садхана, вторая часть садханы, которая подготавливает нас к свиданию с Богом , дживета йо мукти-паде са дайа-бхак, к неминуемому свиданию с Богом, на которое мы хотим, в конце концов, прийти, когда Он назначит нам это свидание, это то, о чём мы говорили в наших первых двух лекциях и сегодня начинается вторая лекция.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Беда заключается в том (и это один очень важный момент, о котором мне хотелось сказать сейчас), что, к сожалению, в нашей обусловленной природе есть прямо противоположное этому качество жестокости, реальной жестокости. Причём, оно начинает проявляться, когда у нас появляются объекты, по отношению к которым мы эту жестокость можем проявить. То есть, кто-то, кто подвластен нам. Кто-то, кто по той или иной причине слабее нас и он попал в сферу моего влияния. К сожалению, это качество есть у всех обусловленных живых существ. Кто-то может сказать: “Это не относится ко мне, я добрый, я никогда этого не делал”. 

Давайте, чтобы не быть голословными, расскажем про один эксперимент, который в 70-е годы был проведён в Стэнфордском университете. Я, к сожалению, забыл имя автора этого эксперимента психологического. Я могу дать ссылку, если кому-то интересно. Этот эксперимент шокировал самого экспериментатора. Он исследовал почему в колониях так процветает жестокость, почему в армии процветает жестокость. 

Мы все знаем, нормальный человек приходит в армию, отслужит первый год, на второй год он становится «дедом» и начинает мучить других. Он провёл эксперимент, он взял абсолютно нормальных людей, которые, скажем так, нормально общались — студентов Стэнфордского университета, пообещал им какое-то вознаграждение и по жребию создал искусственную тюрьму. Кто-то согласился в течение двух недель быть заключённым, кто-то согласился быть надсмотрщиком или охранником в этой тюрьме. 

Результаты этого эксперимента шокировали самого этого автора. Причём он написал потом целую книгу, потому что буквально за несколько дней, начиная с первого дня, в этой маленькой искусственной среде начался ад. Все очень быстро вошли в свою роль. Абсолютно нормальные люди, студенты, которым была дана маленькая власть над заключёнными, стали проявлять жестокие садистские наклонности «с пол-оборота». Они стали подавлять бунты, те стали бунтовать. 

Эксперимент, который планировался проводиться две недели, должен был быть срочно остановлен за шесть дней, потому что безобразия, которые там начались, масштаб этих безобразий поразил экспериментатора. Более того, он почувствовал (так как он сам тоже стал каким-то надсмотрщиком, он стал главным в этой тюрьме, так как он её придумал), что он вошёл в роль, что ему хочется проявлять власть по отношению к другим людям, которые попали в это состояние. Он почувствовал, что эта жестокость пробуждается в нём. Я не зря говорю об этом. 

Точно так же, как сострадание — это естественное состояние живого существа в его чистом виде, точно так же жестокость — это естественное состояние живого существа в обусловленном состоянии, когда мы находимся здесь в материальном мире. И нельзя ни в коем случае об этом забывать. Мы видели это. Почему родители иногда проявляют такую жестокость к детям? Потому что дети находятся в их полной власти. 

Почему учителя становятся иногда очень жестокими? Потому что маленькие люди попали в их власть. Есть знаменитая формула лорда Астона, что власть развращает, а абсолютная власть развращает абсолютно. То же самое, к сожалению, происходит в духовных организациях. Когда человек получает какую-то власть, занимает какое-то положение, в котором у него есть некая естественная власть и он начинает проявлять свою жестокость, думая, что он заботится о других живых существах. 

Встреча с окружающими. (ШДМ) 2018.5.20

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Любой традиционный музыкант прежде чем начнет играть, кланяется своей фисгармонии или табле. Они реально делают пуджу. Кшатрии делали пуджу своему оружию. Был один день в году, когда они... До сих пор, это - Тусера, день когда Рамачандра выступил войной против Раваны, когда все кшатрии поклоняются своему оружию. Кстати, в связи с этим можно рассказать историю о том, как мусульмане завоевали Индию.

Они ничего не могли сделать, потому что кшатрии сражались так мужественно, что ничего невозможно было им противопоставить, но в какой-то момент они узнали, что кшатрий никогда не коснётся оружия не совершив полного омовения, в осквернённом состоянии он этого не сделает. А им всё равно, поэтому они стали нападать рано утром, когда кшатрии ещё спали и те не прикасались к оружию. И таким образом их победили, завоевали.

Но ещё раз, мне очень хочется сказать об этой важной традиции - благоговейного отношения к миру. Если мы будем смотреть на мир не хищными глазами человека, желающего наслаждаться всем этим, а умащенными любовью глазами слуги, который думает каким образом всё это занять в служении Богу, то сразу же природа будет откликаться на такое отношение по другому и будет всё давать, будет давать много урожаев в году, будет приносить нам всё, будет давать всевозможные богатства. Поэтому Древняя Индия была фантастически богата.

Почему все люди Запада пытались завоевать Индию? Потому что все знали об этих фантастических богатствах, природа всё давала. Раньше в Индии драгоценные камни лежали кучами на базаре. Один трон, на котором сидели могольские завоеватели... Надир Шах когда завоевал этот трон, люди падали в обморок от одного вида этого трона - 50 тонн чистого золота, усыпанный драгоценными камнями, включая знаменитый гигантский алмаз Кохинор. Природа всё давала.

В 10-й главе Первой Песни Шримад Бхагаватам описывается каким образом природа откликалась на правление Махараджи Юдхиштхиры - поля были белыми от молока коров, всё было в абсолютно полном изобилии. Почему? Потому что человек правильно относился к природе. И это очень важная часть нашей социальной программы - научить людей правильно относиться к миру, научить людей правильно жить с этим миром и научить людей быть счастливыми, используя всё в служении Богу, не засоряя, не оскверняя как делаем мы сейчас.

И поэтому для меня всегда очень больно видеть как преданные используют пластиковую посуду или ещё что-то такое. Это преступление. Кришна всё дал, дал нам больше чем нужно, дал нам всё, это поразительно если подумать - дал нам всё, обо всём позаботился, всё что нужно есть у нас: пчёлы; земля, которая всё даёт, солнце светит, дождь, Ямуна течёт...

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Ямуна-пуджа, 9.8.2016

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Но в этот век, когда негатив преобладает... Этот век, удивительный век, когда всё захлестнуло какая-то чёрная волна негатива. Жуткая, страшная волна негатива. В это век негатива есть единственный способ противостоять этому негативу. Какой? Собираться вместе. Если мы останемся по одиночке, мы наверняка превратимся в кого? В пессимистов. Мир будет подтверждать свою негативную, жуткую природу. на самом деле если посмотреть - никаких поводов для оптимизма сейчас нет.

Правильно? Куда ни кинь везде клин. Всё не понятно вообще, не понятно что с миром происходит. Весь мир сошел с ума и только одни кришнаиты полностью сумасшедшие  :smilies:  Они умудряются радоваться в это время. На самом деле кризис. Полный кризис. Кризис всего: кризис морали, кризис устоев, кризис традиций, кризис человеческой жизни, экономический кризис, экологический кризис. Уже некоторые учёные всерьёз думают: "Надо подобрать нужную планету, чтобы эмигрировать туда. Уже с этой планетой всё ясно, мы уже её полностью испоганили, загадили, уже никаких надежд нету. Нужно новую планету начать гадить. Нужно новое место".

На самом деле - нет, на самом деле всё хорошо. Может быть ещё лучше, если каждый из вас будет всё время что-то делать для Кришны. Каждый из вас!

Встреча с учениками (теплоход) 3 августа 2013

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Итак, в этих стихах Господь Капила описывает подробно все материальные элементы, из которых состоит материальное творение и Он даёт определение этим материальным элементам. Определение, которое даёт Господь Капила в этих стихах это функциональное определение. Он не просто называет элемент, не просто говорит что это такой-то элемент, который находится в таком-то месте таблицы Менделеева. Он описывает функции каждого из этих элементов так, чтобы каждый мог понять что имеется в виду. 

И тут он начинает описывать первый из грубых элементов, самый тонкий из грубых элементов - элемент эфира и говорит что основная функция элемента эфира заключается просто в том, что он предоставляет пространство или поле деятельности для живых существ, для чувств и для ума. Иначе говоря, пространство в котором мы действуем, материальное пространство этого мира, в котором мы сейчас находимся, является материальным элементом. В этом заключается различие между философией санкхья и современной наукой, потому что современная наука не понимает, что пространство само по себе является определенной субстанцией, что это не просто пустота, не просто вакуум, что во всём этом есть определенная материальная субстанция. 

Он говорит что сначала был создан тонкий прообраз звука, шабдаматра. Танматра - это пять различных объектов звука и потом при возбуждении сексуальной энергии или творческой энергии Верховной Личности Бога, этот элемент преобразовался в элемент эфира и эфир обладает свойством проводить звук. Теперь в соответствии с этим определением Господа Капилы можно посмотреть что имеется в виду непосредственно под эфиром и под элементом звука, потому что естественное желание для нас, сразу же когда мы слышим "звук", мы думаем что это тот же самый звук, который мы слышим сейчас, что имеется в виду тот же самый звук, который мы слышим и воспринимаем нашим ухом. 

На самом деле, понятие, которое вкладывают Капиладев в элемент звука несколько другое, потому что звук присущ эфиру, а эфир по определению это всего лишь пространство, это всего лишь пустота, а мы знаем, что материальный  звук в пустом пространстве, в вакууме не проводится.  Вакуум не может проводить материальные звуки, для материального звука нужен воздух.  Так спрашивается, что же имеется ввиду под этим звуком и под эфиром? На самом деле, в своё время даже в материальной науке существовала концепция эфира.  Но что имеется в виду непосредственно под «эфиром» и под «элементом звука»?

Потому что естественное желание, когда мы слышим слово «звук», – подумать, что это тот самый звук, который мы слышим и воспринимаем нашим ухом. Тогда как на самом деле, понятие, которое вкладывает «Шримад-Бхагаватам» в «элемент звука», – несколько иное. Потому что звук присущ эфиру, а эфир по определению – это всего лишь пространство, это всего лишь пустота. Вместе с тем, мы знаем, что звук в эфире, в пустом пространстве, не проводится. Вакуум не может проводить звуки. Для существования звука нужен воздух. Тогда что же имеется в виду под этим «звуком» и под этим «эфиром»? 

На самом деле, в своё время, даже в материалистичной науке существовала концепция «эфира». Она возникла в физике где-то в XIX веке, когда учёные открыли явление электромагнитных волн.   В то время английский физик Максвелл, изучавший эти электромагнитные волны, ввёл понятие «эфира». Потому что электромагнитные волны, в отличие от звука, могут проходить через пустое пространство, через вакуум. И по определению они являются волнами. Волна значит, что что-то вибрирует, а если там нет ничего, то что же там вибрирует? в этом «пустом пространстве» что-то должно вибрировать. Поэтому встаёт вопрос: что же в этом вакууме вибрирует, что собственно составляет эти волны? Поэтому Максвелл ввёл  понятие «эфира».

Он говорил, что вакуум на самом деле заполнен неким тонким элементом, и этот тонкий элемент является средой, проводящей  волны. И в принципе, эта концепция очень близка к ведической концепции эфира.  Иначе говоря, когда Господь Капила говорит о звуке, Он имеет в виду эти тонкие вибрации, которые проходят в этом тонком элементе эфира. А элемент эфира, по сути дела, представляет собой то самое материальное пространство, в котором мы находимся, в которое мы все помещены. То есть эфир предоставляет как бы сцену деятельности всех живых существ, – сцену, на которой разворачивается драма материальной жизни в этом материальном мире.

И потом дальше этот тонкий элемент эфир преобразуется в грубые элементы для того чтобы драма насытилась, дальше он как бы создаёт декорации для того чтобы, так сказать, драма было полнокровной и для того чтобы люди могли убивать друг друга и так далее. И потом дальше этот тонкий элемент эфир преобразуется в грубые элементы для того чтобы драма насытилась, дальше он как бы создаёт декорации для того чтобы, так сказать, драма было полнокровной и для того чтобы люди могли убивать друг друга и так далее.  Потом этот тонкий элемент начинает преобразовываться в более и более грубые элементы и последовательность этих преобразований  будет описана в серии последующих стихов после этого стиха.  Потом, позже современные физики отвергли концепцию эфира. Они сказали, что эфира нет, и вместо этого ввели термин «поле». 

В общем, строго говоря, они не знают что есть и чего нет, но они делают вид, что знают.  Тем не менее, современная физическая концепция очень близка к ведической концепции. Потому что с открытием квантовой механики, учёные стали описывать материальные объекты. Учёные задавались вопросом: «Каким образом возникли материальные объекты?» И по последним теориям, все материальные объекты описываются некой волновой функцией. Волновая функция описывает объекты не только микромира, но даже и объекты макромира. Учёные говорят, что объекты макромира, грубо-материальные объекты, есть как бы суперпозиция или наложение этих самых волновых функций. 

Иначе говоря, они ввели понятие «квантово-механического вакуума». Учёные сказали, что вакуум – это пустота, но эта пустота, она очень сложно организована и очень сложно структурирована. В этой пустоте различные волновые функции накладываются одна на другую, и в результате наложения этих волновых функций появляются как бы сгустки материи: где-то пустота гуще, а где-то пустота реже. Так эти волновые функции формируют все материальные объекты.   

То есть, в принципе эта концепция довольно близка к концепции, о которой говорит Капиладев. В комментарии к этому стиху Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что прообразы всех грубых материальных форм находятся в эфире в форме звука или в форме тонких образов, – все эти прообразы уже существуют, и грубые формы как бы облекают эти тонкие формы. Иначе говоря, все грубые формы, которые мы видим, они действительно по теории санкхьи имеют эту волновую природу или звуковую природу. 

Каким образом грубые формы облекают тонкие формы, можно понять на простом примере. Скажем, если мы бросаем камень в воду, то от этого камня начинают расходиться волны. Теперь, если человек обладал бы очень хорошим умом (умом хорошего компьютера), то, в принципе, он мог бы бросить несколько камней таким образом, чтобы эти волны, наложившись друг на друга, создали определённую форму. То есть, одна волна налагается на другую волну, и где-то этих волн становится много, где-то этих волн мало – и получается в результате какая-то форма.

Точно так же в соответствии с современной физикой, возникают материальные объекты, и в основе этих материальных объектов (как по философии санкхьи, так и по философии современной физики) – лежит волновая функция или вибрация, которая находится в эфире. Но естественно Господь Капила гораздо дальше ушёл чем современная физика. Он объясняет каким образом эти тонкие формы преобразуются в грубой форме, как проходит это преобразование и физикам нужно ещё много-много столетий думать над тем чтобы  математически описать все эти процессы. В основе Вед лежит понятие шабда-брахмана, то есть то, что звук лежит в основе всего. Это один из основополагающих принципов всей ведической философии.

Скажем, все ведические жертвоприношения основаны на этом принципе. Основа ведических жертвоприношений заключается в том, что люди просто произносят какие-то звуки, и эти звуки, – в силу того, что они отражают внутреннюю природу объектов, – действуют на грубые материальные вещи. Т.е. с помощью определённых звуков или мантр, человек в принципе может создавать грубые материальные объекты. Иначе говоря, если бы я действительно хорошо знал тонкую науку звука, я бы мог сейчас произнести что-то: кхам, хрим – и тут возник бы какой-нибудь демон.

И раньше были люди, которые обладали такой способностью. Они просто правильно произносили мантру, и звук этой мантры тотчас же создавал соответствующий грубый объект в материальном пространстве. Потому что, в конечном счёте, в основе всего материального творения лежит звук.  Именно поэтому звуки санскритского алфавита называются акшара, что значит «непогрешимый». Иначе говоря, правильно произносимые звуки санскритского алфавита, отражают внутреннюю природу вещей. Обычные деградировавшие языки Кали-юги – очень произвольны. Скажем, почему «колонна» называется «колонной»? – Никто не знает. Просто договорились и стали называть её «колонной».

Никакой внутренней связи у звука «колонна» и самого объекта «колонна» – нет. Но в санскрите название предмета всегда соответствует внутренней природе этого предмета.  В конечном счёте, санскрит произошёл из духовного мира, а в духовном мире нет разницы между звуком (названием предмета) и самим предметом. В духовном мире достаточно просто произнести звук, – и соответствующий предмет появляется. Тогда как в материальном мире только санскрит обладает такими качествами.   Поэтому соответственно в Ведах придаётся такое большое значение, особенно в разделе карма-канда, правильному произнесению звуков Вед.

Как известно, помимо самих Вед, есть веданги, или как бы члены Вед, которые обеспечивают функционирование Вед (веданги считаются телом Вед). Из всех шести веданг, три из них относятся именно к тому, чтобы научить человека правильно произносить санскритские мантры.  Первая называется шикша. Шикша учит просто произносить санскритские звуки – это подробно разработанная наука фонетики, где говорится, какой звук санскритского алфавита, каким органом тела должен произноситься. Один звук должен животом произноситься, другой звук – носом, третий звук ещё откуда-то должен выходить. Это целая наука, которая практически утеряна сейчас. Никто не может правильно произносить вот эти звуки санскритского алфавита.

Это огромная наука, которой сейчас практически не существует.  Теперь, следующий раздел веданг – это вьякарана, или грамматика, которая описывает, каким образом различные звуки санскритского алфавита складываются в слова и каким образом эти слова складываются в предложения и описывают какую-то сущность или предмет этого мира.  И наконец, третья веданга, которая касается науки звука – это чхандас, где описываются различные размеры ведических мантр, где говорится, каким образом нужно правильно произносить различные размеры стихов, чтобы была правильная мелодия. Тогда как то, что мы  сейчас читаем – это слабое, бледное, жалкое подобие правильных ведических мантр.

Каждый звук мантры должен быть с точностью до миллионной доли секунды произнесён по долготе.   Жрецы, которые проводили ведические жертвоприношения (ягьи) и произносили соответствующие мантры во время жертвоприношений, знали все эти веданги. Более того, даже при том, что они учились науке звука очень долго и в совершенстве владели ей – на жертвоприношении всегда сидел один жрец, который просто слушал остальных. И как только мантра произносилась неправильно, он тотчас же ловил запнувшегося жреца за руку и говорил: «Ты неправильно произнёс мантру, произнеси по-другому, как нужно».

Потому что если мантра произнесена неправильно (если один звук в этой мантре произнесён неправильно), то результат жертвоприношения мог быть совершенно противоположным.  Как в Шестой Песне «Шримад-Бхагаватам» описывается знаменитая история про то как Тваштра создал Вритрасуру. Тваштра разгневался на Индру за то, что Индра снёс голову его сына Вишварупы, и поэтому он решил ему отомстить. Твашта устроил огромное жертвоприношение, и когда он вливал масло в огонь, он произносил мантры. Основная мантра, которую он должен был произнести: «Да восстанет из этого огня враг Индры, который победит его».

Но так как Твашта произнёс один звук неправильно (он должен был произнести индра-шатро, а произнёс индраа-шатро: чуть-чуть, одна небольшая долгота в одном звуке), и в результате появился не «враг Индры», а «тот, у кого Индра будет врагом». Поэтому в конце-концов Индра победил Вритрасуру.  Т.е. это огромная наука, которая практически утеряна, которой сейчас не существует – о том, каким образом звук может влиять на материальные объекты.   На самом деле в любой культуре есть пласт знаний, забытый сейчас в современном мире, который учит, каким образом произносить заклинания, чтобы добиваться каких-то материальных целей.

Скажем, в шаманской культуре, люди прыгают вокруг костра и тоже произносят какие-то звуки. И то же - значит они получают какой-то результат, иначе зачем бы они прыгали? Они по-прежнему прыгают. Если бы это были совершенно бессмысленные прыжки, тогда бы шаманы давно уже перестали это делать.  

В своё время я ходил на концерт, который устраивал ансамбль Покровского. Это был такой фольклорный ансамбль, участники которого ездили по русским деревням и собирали древние заклинания. Они не собирали фольклорные песни про «деревеньку», «берёзоньку» или ещё про что-нибудь подобное.

Они собирали очень древние-древние заклинания: ездили по деревням, ловили там последних бабушек, которые ещё не вымерли, и которые знали, как произносить заклинания – учились у них произносить заклинания. Потом они давали концерты. Для них это просто был фольклорный ансамбль. Им просто забавно было, и поэтому они устраивали такие концерты. Но, так или иначе, они произносили ритуальные заклинания, и что интересно – они сами рассказывали, сами удивлялись, не понимали, как они это делают – эти заклинания срабатывали. 

Они рассказывали, что путешествуя со своим концертом, иногда попадали в города, где была засуха. И если они на концерте исполняли какое-то заклинание, которое должно было призывать дождь, то в этом городе обязательно шёл дождь. Не смотря на то, что вокруг не было дождя. Они учились правильно произносить эти звуки и у них получалось.  Кроме того, у одной матаджи, участницы этого ансамбля, была очень трагическая судьба  :smilies:  , потому что она очень любила петь заклинания, которые произносили бесплодные женщины, чтобы у них рождались дети. Эта матаджи постоянно рожала, постоянно была в декретном отпуске. Она выходила на концерт, пела эту песню и потом уходила в декретный отпуск.   

Так или иначе смысл в том, что звук может повлиять на материальный мир и люди знали это и более того, подсознательно знают это и сейчас.  Как, например, формулы самовнушения основаны на том же самом принципе - человек произносит определённую формулу для того чтобы она приобрела какие-то грубые формы и объясняется это скажем, в этом стихе, почему если я буду говорить моя рука горячая то я определённую программу вкладываю в мой ум и ум воздействует на материальный объект и моя рука действительно становится горячей.   

То есть научной основой всего этого является этот стих из Шримад Бхагаватам. Или другой пример того, как люди до сих пор верят в заклинания. Они решили, что это суеверие – эти заклинания – но тем не менее они продолжают инстинктивно пользоваться ими. Как скажем в советское время, что делали по радио и по телевизору? Материальных объектов не было – в силу страшной неблагочестивости народа. Но, тем не менее, заклинания постоянно произносились: по радио и телевидению постоянно говорили, какое у нас изобилие, в надежде на то, что если очень долго говорить про изобилие, то это изобилие возникнет.

В те времена даже был такой анекдот, что холодильники нужно подключать к радиоточкам, чтобы в холодильниках возникли материальные объекты чувств.  На самом деле силу в мантру вкладывает чистота человека, который её произносит и древние люди знали это. Древние люди знали что сила мантр заключается не просто в самом звуке.   Чтобы чисто произнести мантру, чтобы мантра обладала каким-то эффектом, воздействием на материальный мир, она должна произноситься чистым человеком.  Если чистый человек произносит её, то тогда в этом звуке будет сила.  Сейчас же люди пытаются так или иначе уклониться от этого, они не понимают что чистота является основой.   

То же самое относится к мантре, которую мы повторяем. Мы повторяем: 

Харе Кришна Харе Кришна 
Кришна Кришна Харе Харе 
Харе Рама Харе Рама 
Рама Рама Харе Харе   

И эта мантра состоит из имени и в отличие от других звуков санскритского алфавита имя необязательно произносить очень точно. Об этом опять же говорится в науки фонетики. В науке фонетики говорится что имена не обязательно произносить точно.  Имя обладает трансцендентной потенции. Кришна вложил трансцендентные энергии в свои имена, поэтому даже если мы произносим: Кршна Кшна Кишна Кишна или ещё как-нибудь, всё равно этот звук обладает потенцией, потому что это имя Господа, Он вложил туда энергию, оно всё равно имеет силы воздействовать на нас.   

Но если мы, тем не менее, будем пренебрегать чистотой, если мы будем пренебрегать принципами и будем надеяться что мантра окажет воздействие, то мантра не будет оказывать воздействие, потому что говорится, что святое имя будучи независимым как бы вберёт в себя эту энергию, оно возьмёт в себя, внутрь эту энергию, оно не будет воздействовать на нас, не будет обладать очищающей силой. 

Поэтому так важно когда мы произносим мантру позаботились о своей собственной чистоте. Если мы будем надеяться, что мы будем нарушать регулирующие принципы и произносить мантру и тем не менее мантра будет воздействовать на нас, то все наши надежды рухнут, нашим надеждам не суждено будет сбыться. Потому что если мы делаем так, то мы в общем-то забываем о том, что Господь независим.  В конечном счете Господь независим и в конечном счете всё зависит не от того как произносить мантры. 

Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.26.34 17 октября 1995

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Ко мне пришел один человек в Киеве, он в 15 лет стал знаменитым писателем и у него сейчас уже восемь повестей, какие-то романы, еще что-то такое. Он говорит: «Научите мня, как я могу через это Господу служить». Я сказал: «Давай делай, Кришна тебе дал …»

Из зала: Он предался, да?

БВГ: Да, повторяет джапу 16 кругов.

Семинар «Обзор Первой Песни “Шримад-Бхагаватам”», oбзор 5 главы (3 часть), 20.1.2013

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

МИНИМУМ, С КОТОРЫМ МОЖНО ВЫЖИТЬ, АБСОЛЮТНЫЙ МИНИМУМ, КОТОРЫЙ НАДО ЗНАТЬ О БОГЕ: МИР НЕ ОТЛИЧЕН ОТ БОГА, НО БОГ ОТЛИЧЕН ОТ ЭТОГО МИРА. В КАЖДОЙ ЧАСТИЦЕ ЭТОГО МИРА, В КАЖДОМ ЖИВОМ СУЩЕСТВЕ НАХОДИТСЯ ГОСПОДЬ, Я ДОЛЖЕН ОТНОСИТЬСЯ К ЭТОМУ МИРУ С БЛАГОГОВЕНИЕМ, ПРЕКЛОНЕНИЕМ, НЕ НАСЛАЖДАТЬСЯ ИМ – ЭТО БОГ!
И сейчас он говорит: «А сейчас я скажу тебе абсолютный минимум». Он до этого отказался диктовать ему лилы Господа, рассказывать все, что нужно про Господа, чтобы Вьясадева под его диктовку записал, но он сказал: «Но я скажу тебе абсолютный минимум, который про Бога нужно знать».

Это называется минимум, с которым выжить можно. Это тот самый полностью абсолютный минимум, что человек должен знать про Бога: идам хи вишвам бхагаван иветаро йато джагат-стхана-ниродха-самбхавах. Он говорит идам – это, хи – поистине, вишвам – материальный мир или вселенная есть бхагаван, ива – этот материальный мир подобен Бхагавану, как бы Бхагаван. И итарах – и в то же время не Бхагаван.

Иначе говоря, какой минимум нужно знать про Бога? Ачинтья-бхеда-абхеда-таттва. Минимум того, что каждый человек должен понимать про Бога – это то, что этот материальный мир, доступный нашим чувствам не отличен от Бога, но Бог отличен от этого мира. Мир неотличен от Бога. Я должен понимать, что в каждой частице этого мира находится Господь, что в каждом живом существе есть Господь, я должен относиться к этому миру с благоговением, преклонением, не наслаждаться им – это Бог! Это объект моего поклонения, не объект моего наслаждения и моей эксплуатации. Здесь ничего нет, что я мог бы эксплуатировать, я должен всему служить, всему, что меня окружает – это объект моего служения.

Как Даяван Прабху говорил: вишайа дасйа бхава. Вишая может быть объект, как Кришна для гопи объект. Нет ничего, над чем можно было бы властвовать, я всему должен служить. Мир неотличен от Бога, но Бог отличен от мира. Кто может это объяснить? Мир неотличен от Бога, потому что мир исходит из Бога и зависит от Бога, а Бог отличен от этого мира, потому что Он не зависит от этого мира, потому что Он источник его.

Ива значит как бы, Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакура интересную вещь говорит. Он говорит, что этот мир сат ива, четана ива и ананда-рупа ива: этот мир как бы существует, он как бы одушевлен, и он как бы исполнен блаженства. Шрила Прабхупада пишет то же самое: «Господь есть трансцендентная вечная форма знания и красоты, и потому творение энергии Господа тоже отчасти кажется вечным, исполненным знания и красоты».(комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады к Бхаг., 1.5.20)

То есть этот мир кажется существующим. Он существует, безусловно, потому что Бог существует, но не совсем существует. Он существует не в том же смысле, в каком существует Бог. Бог существует всегда, Он неизменен, с Ним никаких проблем нет, а этот мир иногда существует, иногда появляется, иногда разрушается. Он кажется живым, красивым, блаженным. Шрила Прабхупада очень интересно переводит «блаженство» в этом утверждении: вечность, знание и красота. Шрила Прабхупада переводит слово «блаженство», ананда, не как блаженство, а как красота в данном случае. Тоже любопытно, что этот мир исполнен вечности, знания и красоты. Это то, что мы часто не понимаем.

Это собственно тот минимум, который нужно каждому человеку знать, потому что бхакти появится, когда у нас есть это знание. Ачинтья-бхеда-абхеда-таттва, философское понимание в конце концов на практическом уровне, если мы это поняли, что тут всему нужно служить, что нет ничего, чем я бы мог наслаждаться, я слуга всего того, что есть, потому что это есть Сам Бог, которым я наслаждаюсь, оно приведет к любви и поможет мне помнить о Боге всегда. Если я буду понимать, что Бог находится всюду, я не смогу о Нем забыть. Я смогу получить бхакти.

Все остальные философии, которые существуют относительно природы этого мира, к чистой бхакти не приводят. Поэтому все знают первую строчку этого стиха из «Шри Чайтанья-чаритамриты», но мало кто повторяет вторую строчку:

дживера сварупа-хайа кришнер нитйа-даса
кришнера татастха-шакти бхеда-абхеда пракаша

Эти две вещи что тесно связаны друг с другом. Служение Богу, само настроение, сама философия, природа наша, она также кришнера татастха-шакти она бхеда-абхеда, есть проявление бхеда и абхеды с Господом.

Иначе говоря, есть разные представления о природе этого мира. Буддисты говорят, что ничего не реально: мира нет и нас нет, кшаника-вада. Майявади говорят, что мира нет, я есть. Ни о какой бхакти не может идти речь. Рамануджачарья говорит: мир есть, Бог есть, но мир – это прилагательное к Богу, вишеш. Другие говорят, Мадхавачарья говорит, что мир отделен от Бога, отделен от Него. Нет. На самом деле это тот самый минимум, из которого все остальное, философия «Бхагаватам» – это бхеда-абхеда и все, что есть в «Бхагаватам» – это описание бхеда-абхеды.

«Обзор Первой Песни “Шримад-Бхагаватам”», oбзор 5 главы (3 часть), 20.1.2013

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Однажды Шрила Бхактисидханта Сарасвати устроил соревнование между своих саньяси. Он созвал всех своих учеников-саньяси и сказал: «Пишите сочинение об Упанишадах. Напишите сочинение на тему об Упанишадах и я потом присужу самому лучшему из вас приз особый». 

Ну и все ученики страшно загорелись, им очень хотелось это сделать. Они написали эти сочинения, принесли Шриле Бхактисидханте Сарасвати, Шрила Бхактисидханта Сарасвати сложил их в одну стопку и потом позвал своего повара и говорит: «Возьми эти сочинения, прочитай и определи, кто из них был самый лучший». 

Повар страшно испугался. Он говорит: «Я не грамотный. Я могу читать, но я не знаю ничего об Упанишадах. Я ни одной Упанишады никогда не читал, как я могу оценивать». 

Шрила Бхактисидханта Сарасвати сказал: «Это очень легко. Ты просто возьми и посчитай, сколько раз там упоминается имя Кришны. И то сочинение, в котором имя Кришна упоминается больше раз, будет первым». 

Тогда этот повар, он сосчитал, и в одном сочинении имя Кришны упоминалось на пятнадцати страницах 400 раз и Шрила Бхактисидханта Сарасвати сказал: «О-о-о! Это самое лучшее сочинение на эту тему».

Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.15.6

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

...Веданта-сутры и он делает очень интересное замечание. Он говорит чтобы быть мадхьяма-адхикари, это 7 глава Чайтанья-чаритамриты Ади-лилы 102 стих. Он говорит чтобы стать мадхьяма-адхикари, нужно хорошо знать философию Ведата-сутры и других священных писаний. То есть он возвращается к тому определению мадхьяма-адхикари, который даёт Рупа Госвами. 

Он говорит, чтобы стать преданным второго сорта, нужно хорошо знать философию Ведата-сутры и других священных писаний и он объясняет почему. Ибо когда бхакти йога строится на прочном фундаменте Веданты это - настоящая бхакти-йога и её присуща стабильность. Это очень интересное определение того что делает с человеком философия Веданта-сутры. 

Она закрепляет нашу бхакти-йогу. Мы можем строить бхакти-йогу на каком-то другом фундаменте. На фундаменте чисто лилы, расы, парикрамы и так далее. Это фундамент какой-то, но Шрила Прабхупада говорит, чтобы закрепить этот фундамент... К сожалению, этот фундамент, очень часто... Мы можем видеть... 

Человек в течение долгого времени находится в сознании Кришны, и у него выросло какое-то растение бхакти-йоги, но у него нет этого фундамента, оно построено на песке и стоит какому-то ветру подуть, что-нибудь происходит, что-нибудь случается и сражу же у этого человека крышу сносит и его уносит непонятно куда.

У него нет вот этого фундамента, он выстроил его, к сожалению, на песке. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада говорит здесь, что бхакти-йога построенная на этому фундаменте, это настоящая бхакти-йога и ей присуща стабильность. И тут можно вспомнить как Джива Госвами определяет роль логики. Это в Бхакти-сандарбхе. Он определяет роль логики. 

Он говорит, что для растения бхакти, которое вырастает в сердце у человека, логика является забором. Чтобы какая-то коза не пришла и не съела это растение, не скушала его, нужно маленькое, нежное растение защитить забором. И логика является таким забором. Потому что если у нас нет этого забора, если у нас нету очень хороших, солидных логических аргументов, которые очень хорошо окружали бы нашу бхакти, то стоит кому-нибудь прийти, какой-нибудь козе и сказать: - Неужели ты в это веришь? 

И мы подумаем: "Как же я в это верю во всё? Как действительно во всё это можно верить? Если так разобраться, как во всё это можно верить?

Из зала: - И женимся на козе  :smilies: 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - То есть логика очень важна, потому что она ограждает нашу бхакти. Она может быть не даёт питательных сил нашей бхакти, потому что бхакти питается расой

(Обрыв записи)

Шримад-Бхагаватам 4.04.67

----------


## Махабхарата дас

6 ЭЛЕМЕНТОВ ПРАВИЛЬНОГО ПОВТОРЕНИЯ ДЖАПЫ.

??Если мы всё таки совершили оскорбление - нужно все равно повторять снова и снова и снова Святое Имя. В результате этого повторения из сердца само собой уйдет желание грешить, и оскорбления тоже уйдут.

Процесс заключается в том, что мы снова и снова повторяем Святое Имя, это единственный способ выгнать из нашего сердца оскорбительное материалистическое отношение к Богу, и всместе с ним - желание грешить. Но повторять Святое Имя нужно правильно.

????6 элементов правильного повторения Джапы:

1. манах самбхаранам - сосредоточенность

2. шочам - внутренняя и внешняя чистота (выгнать 6 врагов, хотя бы на время чтения джапы - вожделение, гнев, жадность, зависть, иллюзия, гордыня)

3. маунам - молчание (ничего не говорить, кроме мантры)

4. мантра - артхачинтанам (размышления о смысле мантры)
- мантра девата - я знаю, к кому обращается мантра
- нйаса - я знаю свое место. положение
- прапати - я принимаю прибежище у Кришны
- шаранагати - я ничтожная, маленькая, слабая джива - ищу прибежища
- атма ниведанам - все, что есть у меня, принадлежит Кришне, и я Ему принадлежу.

5. авьягратвам - не нужно волноваться и беспокоиться ни о чем

6. анирвидах - не отчаиваться, быть спокойным и терпеливым.

Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Но Бхишма говорит: «Все в этом мире служат деньгам». Все. Все бегают, все исполняют приказы и всем кажется: «Я поставлю деньги себе на службу». Нет, все служат деньгам. И Бхишма говорит: «Я стал слугой этих денег, меня подкупили. Поэтому я вынужден сражаться за этого негодяя, хотя он негодяй. Я знаю, что он негодяй». Дрона, когда Юдхиштхира подошел к нему. Повторил то же самое. Дрона – брахман. Брахманы не должны сражаться. Брахманы могут учить сражаться других. Брахманов хлебом не корми, дай поучить других.

Но Дрона нанялся к царям династии Куру, нанялся. Почему? Потому что он был привязан, привязан к Ашватхаме. Когда Ашватхама прибежал к нему и сказал: «Папа, что такое молоко?» и мама взяла немножко муки, взболтала муку с водой, дала ему попить и сказала: «Это молоко».

Ашватхама выпил и сказал: «Фу, какая гадость».

Когда Дрона увидел своего сына, что он не знает даже, что такое молоко, от нищеты, он пошел и нанялся к царям династии Куру. И что было расплатой за это?

Расплатой было то, что ему пришлось сражаться и умереть. Когда человек привязывается, расплатой за любую привязанность является что? Не бойтесь сказать это громко. Расплатой за нашу привязанность является смерть. И до тех пор, пока привязанность у нас будет, у нас будет что? Смерть, мы будем умирать. Рождаться и умирать, и снова рождаться и опять умирать, и опять рождаться и опять умирать. Но Видура в тех же самых обстоятельствах, в абсолютно тех же самых обстоятельствах…. 

Когда Кришна приехал в Хастинапур в качестве посланника Пандавов и сказал: «Отдайте им причитающееся им царство. Зачем вам другая земля? Он сказал: «Дхритараштра!» (Слово «дхритараштра» значит «тот, кто похитил чужую землю»). Он сказал: «Дорогой Дхритараштра, отдай чужое царство. Оно тебе не принадлежит. Зачем оно тебе? Все это будет причиной твоей смерти» 

Тогда Дурьйодхана сказал: «Пошел вон отсюда». 

И Кришна сказал: «Пожалуйста, Я не привязан. Покажешь Мне на дверь, я уйду. Мне совершенно все равно. Не хотите Меня слушать, Я пошел».

У Дхритараштры забилось сердце от страха. И, чтоб немножко успокоиться, он призвал к себе Видуру. Когда людям страшно они должны общаться с людьми, у которых нет страха.

_абхайа-чаранаравинда ре_

Кто в этом мире бесстрашен? Только тот, кто что делает? _Баджаху ре мана шри-нанда-нандана_. Тот, кто поклоняется лотосным стопам Шри Нанда-нанданы. Философ. Видура был таким. 

И Дхритараштра от страха призвал его и сказал: «Избавь меня от страха. Скажи мне что-нибудь. Скажи мне что-нибудь хорошее». 

Видура улыбнулся и сказал: «Сейчас скажу. Ты – дурак. Отдай землю, отдай Пандавам землю и живи спокойно. Что тебе бояться? К чему ты привязан? Отдай землю, коронуй Юдхиштхиру на царство – он законный наследник и выгони Дурьйодхану. Тогда у тебя все будет хорошо»

И он говорит это в присутствии Дурьйодханы. Дурьйодхана стоит прямо там. Он не стесняется. Дурьйодхана позеленел, покраснел, посинел, побагровел. Все цвета радуги отобразились на его лице в этот момент. А Видура спокойно совершенно, не поведя и бровью, говорит: «Ты что держишь у себя это олицетворенное оскорбление, это матерное слово, которое рядом с тобой живет? Ты его хочешь сделать царем. Выгони его, выгони. Иначе весь твой род погибнет»

Шримад-Бхагаватам 7.13.7, 17.12.2005

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Я самый маленький, Я мельче мельчайшего, Я тот, кто вошел в каждый атом, в сердце каждого атома. Я нахожусь в центре каждого атома.  Как однажды Хридаянанда Махарадж сказал, что Кришна такой маленький, что Он может войти в атом и Он будет идти от одного конца атома до другого шесть часов по этому атому прежде чем Он достигнет дна. Такой Он маленький. Маленький Кришна гуляет по атому. 

И при этом Он больше большого - сарвасйа дхатарам - Он поддерживает всё. Как Шрила Прабхупада объясняет в этом комментарии, что при этом Кришна это тот самый Атлант, который держит все галактики. На Нём всё держится. Все планеты в этом мире летают и держатся только потому что Он находится во всём этом. И ачинтья рупам - главное, что Он непостижим: Он меньше самого маленького и больше самого большого. Кто может постичь это? Кто может понять по настоящему Бога?

Бхагавад-гита 8.9. Как думать о Верховной Личности Бога 14 января 2001, Москва

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

В тот самый миг, когда человек предаётся, он сбрасывает с себя огромное бремя. Собственно, этот семинар возник из нашего короткого разговора с одним брахмачари. Он спросил: - А , собственно, как Вам так удаётся чтобы не перегружаться, не перетруждаться. Ну и, в принципе, ответ один - это шаранагати. Ровно в той степени, в какой оно есть, оно облегчает наше внутреннее состояние. Человек может делать гигантские вещи. Это как раз то, что Джива Госвами будет объяснять. Предавшийся человек делает совершенно потрясающие вещи, но при этом не устаёт. Сам тот факт, что мы устаём, напрягаемся или делаем ещё что-то с каким-то напряжением означает, что у нас нет внутри этого состояния предания себя.

Потому что ещё раз, что делает предание? Оно восстанавливает нашу связь, мы интегрируемся в полное целое, мы уже не на своей энергии работаем. До тех пор, пока у нас ещё есть оболочка этого ложного эго, мы вынуждены полагаться на свою собственную энергию, на свои собственные силы. Мы постоянно изнутри её вычерпываем, постоянно утомляемся и всё остальное, все эти вещи происходят. Шрила Джива Госвами поэтому говорит: - Когда человек полностью предается, то он тут же от всех страданий избавляется. Сразу же внутри появляется необычайная лёгкость, ощущение того, что всё возможно сделать, никаких ограничений нет.

Знаменитые слова Шрилы Прабхупады это на самом деле слова Наполеона, Шрила Прабхупада их просто повторял. 
Наполеон сказал: "Невозможно это слово из словаря дураков". Шрила Прабхупада любил повторять эти слова. Сразу же эта вещь наполняется смыслом. Ничего невозможного нет. Невозможное это когда человек замкнут в своей оболочке, полагается на свои собственные силы, рассчитывает только на себя. Да, тогда для него всё. Для него есть четкая планка. Если он сбросил с себя эту вещь и он реально ощущает связь с Кришной, то он ощущает, что может сделать гораздо больше.

Шрила Радханатх Махарадж говорит об этом. Это было самое удивительное ощущение, когда ты  реально ощущаешь, что у тебя получается сделать больше, чем то, на что ты способен. Почему? Потому что не ты делаешь. Больше не я делаю, Кришна делает через меня. От меня требуется одно - шаг на встречу Кришне, когда я снимаю с себя ложное эго и говорю: - Всё, Кришна, я от Тебя ничего не жду. Вот, пожалуйста, я твой. И поэтому Шрила Джива Госвами говорит, что когда это предание полное, то человек достигает совершенства, избавляется от всех страданий.

Но если предание себя не полное, то результаты соответствующие или пропорциональные. Результаты, которые мы в сущности получаем прямо пропорциональны степени нашего предания, степени нашего доверия Кришне. То есть с одной стороны это очень простой метод, но с другой очень тонкий метод. Иначе говоря, есть очень серьёзные внутренние препятствия чтобы мы предались и в этом, собственно, вся проблема

Что означает предание себя. 2012, Москва

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

И главное, предание значит что мы к тому же и работать должны. Предание, в отличие от бытующих предрассудков в среде преданных. Предание означает, что мы должны полагаться только на Кришну. Самое удивительное в этом... Я недавно понял это до конца что Кришна с нами делает. Когда Арджуна с Дурьодханой пришли к нему предаваться перед началом битвы на Курукшетре. 

Кришна сказал: - Ну, выбирайте: одному я дам Свою армию, другому Я дам Себя. 

И Арджуна сказал: - Я беру Тебя.

Дурьодхана сказал: - Я беру Твою армию.

Но что произошло в этот момент? Самое интересное произошло, что Арджуна пришел к Нему и предался: - Кришна, я хочу только Тебя! И Кришна в тот же момент отдал всю свою армию кому? Его противнику и сказал, что теперь с тобой будет сражаться Моя армия  :smilies:  
Я буду с тобой, не бойся, но армия она тоже своё дело делает. Это очень важный момент. На самом деле мы сражаемся, а Кришна укрепляет ряды наших противников  :smilies:   Для чего? Для того, чтобы помочь нам в конце концов реально защиту у Него принять

Что означает предание себя. Шаранагати, лекция 1, 28.07.2012, Москва

***
Кришна хочет, чтобы сознание Кришны так или иначе распространялось. Совершенно железно. Сначала он устроил процесс с Бхагавад-гитой. Почему? Он ждал, ждал, ждал пока мы будем распространять Бхагавад-гиту, не дождался и подключил к этому господина Дворкина и господина Степаненко. Они оказались более послушными инструментами в Его руках и как могли начали широко проповедовать славу Бхагавад-гиты. Они сумели проповедовать славу Бхагавад-гиты так, как нам не снилось.

Потом, тот же самый момент, когда Шрила Радханатх Махарадж приехал сюда. Благодаря ему, его книге и всему остальному, так уж совпало, что мы получили возможность выхода на аудитории, на которые у нас выхода в принципе не было. И Кришна явно готовит, Кришна готовит пока мы спим благополучно. Кришна готовит что-то и Он от нас ждёт одного - когда мы станем инструментами в Его руках. Он говорит об этом Арджуне и говорит нам: нимитта-матрам бхава савйа-сачин - стань инструментом в Моих руках, делай то, что Я хочу и тогда ты получишь с одной стороны славу за это, а с другой стороны удивительное ощущение или опыт того, что силы, в значительной степени превосходящие твои собственные начинают использовать тебя и с помощью тебя делать что-то невероятное.

Когда человек по-настоящему внутри предаётся, то появляется удивительное чувство, что я делаю что-то, что я в принципе делать не могу и никогда бы не смог. Но через меня, благодаря мне идёт некая энергия, которая творит чудеса. И на самом деле, это удивительное чувство, когда энергия идёт через тебя. Это абсолютно не мистическое явление, это очень ощутимая вещь. Мне довелось быть с людьми, в которых чувствуется, что через них идёт необычайная энергия. Они подключены к ней, она через них проходит и начинают совершаться какие-то чудеса.

И ещё раз. От нас прежде всего зависит то, насколько мы подключены к этому. мы в принципе, по природе своей проводники воли Кришны, но у нас есть эбонитовая прокладка в виде ложного эго и эта эбонитовая прокладка мешает энергии Кришны проходить через нас. И надо убрать эго - желание своей независимости и понимание, что я здесь что-то делаю и всё зависит от меня. Тогда энергия Кришны начнёт идти мощным, могучим потоком через каждого из нас.

Вот. И ещё раз. Кришна хочет, чтобы люди узнали о Бхагавад-гите. Не просто чтобы знали теоретически, а чтобы их тронуло. Кришна хочет чтобы люди, оставив какую-то вражду, зависть и всё остальное что у них есть, и подключались к преданным

Три инструмента изменения. Лекция в брахмачари ашраме. Динамо. 30.03.2012

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

У меня есть один знакомый, совершенно потрясающий человек. Этот знакомый служил в американской армии и он прослужил в американской армии пятнадцать лет. Более того, он не просто служил в американской армии, его послали воевать в Ираке. За то время, пока он воевал в Ираке, он получил три высших образования. Он спал по два часа, он умудрялся, помимо этого, ходить и распространять духовные книги там, в Ираке.  Он проводил праздники какие-то, получил три высших образования. Ну, то есть, просто совершенно потрясающие вещи делал. Почему, на основании чего?

Только на основании того, что внутри у него было это горящее, ясное, четкое понимание “Мне это нужно”. И он подчинился в своё время, очень жесткому распорядку и в этом жестком распорядке он был абсолютно счастлив.  И сейчас любой человек, который просто соприкоснется с ним, заряжается от него этой энергией, которая пришла в результате именно такой деятельности, основанной на высших принципах и на высших ценностях.

Б.В.Госвами. Семинар по книге Стивена Кови «Семь навыков успешных людей» Как организовать своё время

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Я люблю рассказывать случай реальный, который произошел в Америке. Там есть много очень толстых людей, их ни в коем случае нельзя называть толстыми, вас могут арестовать потому что в Америке очень сложно с истиной. Реально! Мне рассказали человек, знакомый мой, который недавно приехал оттуда рассказал до какой степени там дошла эта современная цивилизация. Там в университетах и в колледжах объявлена, забыл как это точно называется по английски

(Из зала не слышно 58:24)

Ну, что-то броде этого. Зона, где никто не имеет право говорить что-то, что другому не понравится.

Этот вайшнав мне рассказывал, что он давал лекцию перед студентами в Америке в университете Калифорнии и он осмелился сказать что Индия тысячу лет находилась под властью мусульман.

В аудитории был мусульманин и он стал возмущаться: «Какое право ты имеешь это говорить? Мне не нравится!»

Он говорит: «Но это же истина! Это же реальный факт!»

Никого истина не интересует.

Он мне рассказал, что учителей учат, если учитель спрашивает на уроке, немножко грубый пример, но тем не менее, если учитель спрашивает на уроке: «Сколько будет дважды два?» и ученик поднимает руку и говорит: «Учитель, дважды два будет десять!»

Учитель должен сказать: «Неплохо, но подумай, может быть ты найдешь лучший ответ!»  :smilies:  Неплохо, но может быть лучший ответ придет тебе в голову!

Суть, еще раз, в том, что люди в какой-то момент объявили истину относительной. Нет абсолютной истины. Так как Бога нет, то абсолютной истины тоже нет. То, что мне нравится есть истина, то, что мне хорошо, то, что мне приятно, то, что приятно моим чувствам, то, что создает мне какой-то комфорт – это есть истина.

Люди пытаются устроить некое искусственное общество с этой зоной комфорта абсолютно дурацкая. Но здесь Кришна говорит: «Попытайся сосредоточиться на этой истине то, что ты адхйатма, то, что ты душа, ты бессмертен!»

Да, я же историю хотел рассказать! Я сбился с толку, я начал говорить про толстых людей в Америке, которым ни в коем случае нельзя сказать, что они толстые потому что им это неприятно. Две таких женщины пришли на лекцию в храм, на лекцию по «Бхагават-гите» и лектор в какой-то момент стал говорить: «Ты не тело, ты душа, ты душа!» Одна посмотрела на другую и сказала: «Ты слышала это? Такое облечение!»  :smilies:  Я к тому, что даже услышать это – облегчение потому что все время таскать на себе этот груз с его бесконечными проблемами это проблема сама по себе.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Есть замечательная история, которую я очень люблю рассказывать. Я в детстве, мы часто приезжали, мои родители жили, я жил не с родителями, но мои родители жили в Ленинграде, в Петербурге и мы каждый раз ходили с ними в Петергоф.

Это небольшой город из фонтанов состоящий в основном, там сотни фонтанов и среди множества фонтанов, там есть фонтаны шутихи, где вода то идет то не идет. Один из этих фонтанов шутихи замечательный совершенно, он называется «Камни». Там разложены такие камни, достаточно большое такое пространство и дети бегают и нажимают на камни и в какой-то момент из под земли начинает бить вода и все с визгом разбегаются и каждый при этом думает: «Я нашел тот самый камень, на который нужно было нажать чтобы вода пошла!»

Потом все, как только вода оттуда уходит, все опять туда сбегаются, опять начинают нажимать на камни, вдруг она опять идет и опять все разбегаются и думают: «Это я, я, из-за меня вода пошла!» Я помню себя, как я бегал и тоже каждый раз я был уверен - вот он этот камень! Я на него нажал, вода пошла из-под земли, всё случилось.

Потом я уже взрослым приехал туда же в Петергоф и я увидел как дети всё также бегают, ничего не поменялось, как вода то бьет, то не бьет из-под земли. Я стал присматриваться и увидел маленького старичка, который сидел на скамеечке рядом и у него была такая педалька и он читал газету и иногда ногой он поворачивал эту педальку и когда он поворачивал педальку, вода шла и дети при этом: «А-а-а-а! Это я, это я, это я!»

А потом он опять педальку разворачивал и вода переставала идти.

Бог он такой старичок, Он сидит… (смех) периодически педальку поворачивает и все: «Аааа! Я нашел! Я знаю! Вот он секрет! Я знаю как нужно действовать! Вот у меня успех! Получилось! Вода пошла!»

Но Кришна думает: «Ну, ладно, если тебе хочется играть, играй, пожалуйста!»

«Бхагавад-Гита». Обзор. Глава 3.30. Тбилиси. 31.7.2016

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Я хотел рассказать маленькую историю про царя Джанаку. Про то, как он учился. Я читал два разных варианта этой истории, я расскажу сейчас другой вариант, не тот, который я до этого рассказывал. Чуть чуть немножко отличающийся. В этом варианте говорится про гуру Джанаки, гуру духовного учителя царя Джанаки, которого звали мудрец Ягьявалки. Однажды была примерно такая же ситуация, когда Ягьявалки рассказывал что-то. 
Перед ним сидело много его учеников, и сидел Джанака. 

Джанака царь — очень богатый человек, и ученики, глядя на гуру, заметили, что он смотрит только на Джанаку, обращается к нему так, как будто бы он только ему говорит. Все стали переглядываться, смотреть друг на друга, как бы качать головами и думать: «Ну, наверное, хочет подольститься! Хочет получить богатый бакшиш, богатую дакшину. Царь, понятно. Поэтому он к нему обращается».

Ягьявалки сразу же понял что происходит в умах слушателей, понял, что у них возникло это сомнение или оскорбительное настроение и тогда он решил им показать что-то. И он обратился внутри в своем сердце к Богу, и он мистиком был большим. В этот момент вдруг послышались крики, страшные крики, какая-то суета и все повскакивали с мест и увидели, что город объят пожаром и что этот пожар подобрался вплотную к дворцу и что даже дворец загорелся. 
Все ученики, которые сидели там, побежали опрометью к своим хижинам чтобы спасать. 

Один кричал: «Моя камандала!» Другой кричал: «Моя оленья шкура!» Третий кричал: «Мой чадар!» Четвертый кричал: «Моя подстилка из травы куша»

Единственный кто не шелохнулся был Джанака и Ягьявалки.

На самом деле, это была иллюзия, и когда они добежали, и иллюзия исчезла, и они поняли, что ничего не горело, и они вернулись, понурив головы, туда, где происходило эта лекция, и увидели, что Джанака сидит, перед ним сидит Ягьявалки, и он продолжает рассказывать. В этот момент история сохранила слова Джанаки:

митхилайам прадагдхайам
намекхасчит винушати

Он говорит: «Митхила может сгореть, но меня это никак не касается, потому что я вечен! Меня это не затронет, меня это не разрушит». Еще раз, смысл в том… Это то, о чем Кришна в том стихе, который мы сегодня прочитали, подчеркивает. Он говорит, что для начала в процессе практики, человек должен как минимум теоретически на уровне разума стараться понять, что он духовен по своей природе адхьятма четаса.

майи сарвани кармани
саннйасйадхйатма-четаса
нирашир нирмамо бхутва
йудхйасва вигата-джварах
(Б.-г., 3.30)

Человек сможет научиться действовать не ради себя, если он поймет эту духовную науку, то, что я – душа и я бессмертен. То, что я всегда бессмертен.

Б.В. Госвами. «Бхагавад-Гита». Обзор. Глава 3.30. Тбилиси. 31.7.2016

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

ВСЁ, ЧТО ПРОИСХОДИТ СЕГОДНЯ, НЕ ИМЕЕТ НИКАКОГО СУЩЕСТВЕННОГО СМЫСЛА
Очень редко людям удаётся сосредоточить себя целиком на том, что произошло 2000 лет назад, 3000 лет назад или полторы тысячи  лет назад. Хотя если они смогут сосредоточить своё сознание на этом, их сознание будет очищаться - в этом нет никаких сомнений. Когда человек читает о пророке Мухаммеде его сознание будет очищаться. Потому что он будет воодушевляться, потому что он будет видеть как нужно жить в этом мире, он будет получать какие-то важные наставления для себя, он поймёт что ему нужно делать. 

Если человек будет читать об Иисусе Христе, он тоже будет очищаться - в этом нет никаких сомнений. Беда заключается в том, что нам не интересно, что нам гораздо более интересно что сегодня происходит в центре Баку, чем то, что происходило 1500 лет назад даже несмотря на то, что всё что происходит сегодня никакого существенного смысла не имеет.  Мы постоянно смотрим новостные сайты и в этих новостных сайтах всякая ерунда, но нам так интересно: - О-о-о! Сноуден убежал из Америки и скрывается в аэропорту. Вау! Лила!

Шрила Прабхупада объясняет здесь в этом стихе и в этом комментарии, что привязанность к материальным новостям, к новостям этого мира, к событиям этого мира, является корнем нашего материального существования. Наш ум живёт этим, он питается этим. Мы можем прожить без хлеба, мы можем прожить без риса, мы можем прожить без фруктов, но мы не можем прожить без материальных новостей.

Человеку нужно узнать что происходит, что творится! Это пища для нашего ума и Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что это пища не только для нашего ума, это пища, которая поддерживает наше материальное существование из жизни в жизнь, из жизни в жизнь, из жизни в жизнь.
Почему мы читаем о материальных новостях? Потому что нам нужно узнать как люди наслаждаются в этом мире и как люди страдают в этом мире. Когда  мы читаем о том, как люди страдают, как кого-то посадили в тюрьму, как кто-то сделал преступление, мы радуемся и думаем: "Не я один страдаю. Слава Богу. Так им и нужно. Донаслаждались"

Когда мы читаем как люди наслаждаются, мы думаем: "Когда-нибудь я тоже буду наслаждаться. Я выиграю в лотерею 1500 млн. манат, я буду манать, я буду счастливым". Мы читаем как богачи наслаждаются, мы смотрим на их дачи, дворцы и думаем: "А-а-а, живут же люди!".
Либо смотрим как люди страдают и в конечном счёте мы планируем свою следующую жизнь, у нас появляется всё время эта жажда: "Я хочу жить здесь, я чего-то не получил здесь, чего-то я не добился здесь, но в следующей жизни добьюсь.

Вернее мы не думаем о следующей жизни, мы не верим в следующую жизнь. Но верьте или не верьте, вы всё равно родитесь снова и в следующей жизни вы получите или попытаетесь получить то, что вы не получили сейчас. Человек думает: "О, я не получил этого! О, я не испытал этого! У меня не удалось это!

Раньше люди откладывали на следующую жизнь. Сейчас люди хотят получить в этой жизни. Поэтому раньше люди женились один раз. Сейчас люди женятся 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 9, 10 раз и каждый раз они думают: "В этот раз я буду счастливым". И уже никакой надежды нет, и всё равно они думают "Я буду счастливым". Раньше люди растягивали на много жизней, сейчас они хотят вместить в одну жизнь, потому что они считают, что я живу только один раз. Но всё равно, так как у нас есть эта жажда - чего-то я не получил. 

Если мы будем умирать с этой жаждой, это значит, что мы родимся снова. До тех пор, пока эта жажда материальных наслаждений не уйдёт из нашего сердца, мы будем рождаться снова, и снова, и снова. Рождаться и умирать, рождаться и умирать, рождаться и умирать и оставаться в этом неестественном состоянии. И материальная жизнь так устроена, что никогда невозможно насытить себя, всё время человек как осёл у которого морковка впереди. 

Ослы очень упрямы и единственное что может заставить их идти это если хитрый погонщик протянет вперёд удочку, к которой прикреплена морковка. И осёл идет и думает: "Вот она, вот она. Вот ещё чуть-чуть, ещё чуть-чуть". И мы эти ослы с морковкой материального счастья и материальные новости это та самая морковка

Шримад-Бхагаватам 10.7.1-2 12 июля 2013, Баку

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Люди в этом мире очень сильно привязаны к телевизору. Телевизор - это наша гарантия следующей жизни, наша связь с этим миром. Однажды у Гуру Махараджа спросили: - Как отучить своего ребенка смотреть различные фильмы? Он же хочет, ему хочется. 

Гуру Махарадж подумал и ответил: - Чтобы отучить ребенка от телевизора, нужно просто избавиться от телевизора.

Человеку очень сложно, человек привязан к этому. Единственные люди, на моем опыте, которые теоретически могут избавиться от телевизора, - это преданные. Но не все это делают. По крайней мере, у многих преданных телевизора нет. Не интересно. Интерес пропадает, вкуса нет. Как только человеку открывается другой мир, другая реальность, духовная реальность он может жить в этой реальности, ему не интересно ничего другое. 

Поэтому Махараджа Парикшит говорит: - Сначала у человека проходит равнодушие, безразличие к Богу, а потом уходит жажда материальных новостей, материального существования. И постепенно-постепенно в результате этого - сатвам чашудяти - его ум очищается. До тех пор, пока мы пичкаем свой ум грязными новостями этого мира, ум никогда не очистится. На самом деле наш ум хуже любой свиньи. Свинья на азербайджанском называется чучка?

Из зала: - Донуз

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - А на узбекском она называется чучка. Отсюда русское "чушка". Чушка значит та, кто любит грязь, кто очень любит копаться в грязи. Хотя естественное состояние ума чистое, нам хочется его постоянно возбуждать его какими-то вещами. Когда мы перестаём это делать, ум постепенно становится естественно чистым. Он становится очень чистым и в уме не появляются даже грязные мысли. Это поразительное состояние, потому что наш ум постоянно генерирует в себе странные образы, странные желания. Но если мы сосредотачиваем ум на играх Кришны, постепенно-постепенно ум перестает генерировать эти странные желания, странные образы, странные мысли

Шримад-Бхагаватам 10.7.1-2 12 июля 2013, Баку

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

_Вопрос:_ - В одном из своих семинаров вы говорили, что если человек серьёзно встаёт на духовный путь, то он должен обязательно прийти к духовному учителю и спросить какова его миссия в жизни. Я хотела спросить это до инициации надо делать или после?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Вместо!  :smilies:  Суть вот в чём. Суть в том, что человек так или иначе должен занять… Что такое преданное служение?

_хришикена хришикеша севанам учьяте_ 

Бхакти это когда мы свои чувства, свои органы чувств занимаем служением. И основная роль духовного учителя в этом – чтоб помочь человеку занять свои чувства или свои способности в служении Кришне.

Теперь в какой форме это уже десятое дело, но в принципе духовный учитель должен помочь ученику найти то служение, которое в большей степени ему соответствует, соответствует его менталитету. Поэтому в Гурваштаке поётся: _шри виграха радхана нитьянана шрингара тан мандира марджанада_ – что духовный учитель каждого занимает. Кого-то _шри виграхарадханой_ – служением Шри Виграхе – кто-то украшает, кто-то моет.

Или всё сразу.   Иначе говоря, речь идёт не столько и не только о какой-то материальной деятельности и в основном не об этом, а о том каким образом всё-таки человеку занять свой ум и свои чувства в служении Кришне чтобы они не беспокоили.   Потому что если их не занять, то что будет? Мы знаем, что будет – человек с ума будет сходить, его чувства будут беспокоить очень сильно.

Если чувства полностью заняты служением, о хорошо. И, собственно, в этом роль духовного учителя – как организовать миссию, чтобы каждый место нашел.  Когда Шрила Прабхупада пришел на Запад он это сделал. Он знал – у людей много страсти, значит что? Значит они книги распространяли,  кормили людей, ещё что-то такое. Дал конкретные вещи, чтобы люди были заняты.

В этом основная суть. И, собственно, духовный учитель должен помочь нам это место своё найти, занять себя. Потому что очень часто для людей гуру это какой-то миф. Как мне сегодня говорили, что какая-то женщина во Владивостоке хочет принять Шачинандану Махараджа духовным учителем. Хорошо, конечно, но это будет чисто мифическая вещь.

В основном, как правило. Естественно, есть исключения. Сейчас расстояния не такая большая вещь, но в принципе, ну как Шачинандана Махарадж из Германии реально будет занимать её чувства в преданном служением во Владивостоке?  Да, ей нравятся лекции, но это ещё не критерий. Лекции я и так могу слушать.

Никто мне не мешает слушать лекции, никто мне не мешает восторгаться, плакать, принимать какие-то наставления. Учитель этот тот, кто мне конкретно говорит: — Вот смотри - делай во это, вот это, вот это и ум будет спокоен.

И это и есть инициация, поэтому я и сказал «вместо инициации».  Инициация значит – человек находит, занимает своё место и это и есть процесс инициации, когда его чувства постепенно очищаются

_Вопрос:_ Гуру Махарадж, а понять, что мы конкретно должны делать, надо из того, что вы говорите; из лекций или на прямую к Вам обратиться?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - По-разному. Человек может подумать, услышав что-то на лекции и  предложить какие-то варианты как себя занять.  В конце концов есть много разных вещей, которые делаются и пожалуйста: твори, выдумывай, пробуй. И принцип такой что человек должен делать что-то что ему нравится делать, что он может делать неограниченное время.

Вот Кришна Ананда прабху редактирует книги и счастлив. Когда человек занят, он всем только счастье приносит. Когда он не занят толком или занят не своим делом он только беспокойства приносит.  Это принцип, критерий как понять – если человек беспокойства приносит значит не нашел себя. И сам он обеспокоен и всех остальных беспокоит

_Нама-хатта. Диск 128. 2009_

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

И здесь мы слышим молитву Прахлада Махараджа, который начинает свою молитву со слов: свастй асту вишвасйа кхалах прасидатам. Су – асти. Все знают это слово свасти, но, к сожалению, его сильно опорочили в западном мире. Но слово свастика. _Су_ – значит благоприятное, _асти_ – чтобы было все хорошо! Символ благополучия или счастья. 

И Прахлада Махараджа говорит, _свастй асту вишвасйа_: «Пусть же вся вселенная, пусть же все люди в этом мире станут счастливыми. Пусть все будут счастливы!» Последователем Прахлады Махараджа является Олег Геннадьевич Торсунов. Он тоже учит всех своих последователей возносить ту же самую молитву: «Мы желаем всем счастья! Пусть всем будет хорошо!» Это традиционная молитва, не он ее придумал. _Свастй асту вишвасйа_ – пусть у всех все будет хорошо!

Но в этом стихе, и мне хотелось с вами поделиться небольшим секретом, который заложен в этом стихе. Потому что в этом стихе есть некий внутренний диалог и внутренняя динамика. Эта первая просьба, которую высказывает Прахлада Махарадж здесь. Это всего лишь самое начало, и это не самое важное, о чем нужно просить. Потому что. Об этом нужно просить, безусловно: мы желаем всем добра, мы желаем всем счастья, пусть у всех будет все хорошо! Этот замечательная молитва, но сразу же возникает закономерное сомнение у человека разумного. 

Разумный человек, когда услышит эту молитву: «Пусть у всех все будет хорошо!», то сразу спросит: «А как быть со злобными людьми, потому что со злобными людьми – у них всё хорошо, когда у других плохо!» Если мы хотим, чтобы у всех все было хорошо – это значит, что мы хотим, чтобы у злобных людей тоже все было хорошо. А это автоматически означает, что у других должно быть плохо, потому что злобным людям не бывает хорошо, когда у других всё хорошо. В этом природа _калу_, _калу_ или жестокий, злобный человек – ему плохо, когда другим хорошо. И уже чего-то не складывается, да? То есть если мы хотим, чтобы у всех было хорошо – это значит, мы хотим, чтобы было хорошо всем злобным людям. И это значит, что другим будет плохо.

Поэтому Прахлада Махарадж в ответ на это возражение говорит, свастй асту вишвасйа: «Пусть у всех всё будет хорошо, и пусть злобные люди успокоятся!» Кхалах прасидатам, пусть злобные люди, ну немножечко хоть перестанут быть злобными. 

Это важная часть молитвы. Если мы не будем молить об этом, то злоба злобных людей постоянно будет выводить из равновесия этот мир. В этом мире все хорошо. На самом деле, в этом мире все хорошо! В этом мире всего в избытке, в этом мире всем всего хватает. Злобные люди из-за своей злобы приносят неравновесие в этот мир. Постоянно творят какие-то беды. Поэтому Прахлада Махарадж очень быстро добавляет, _кхалах прасидатам_: «Пусть они упокоятся. Пусть у них на какое-то мгновение станет тепло и легко».

Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур объясняет, что пусть жестокие люди перестанут быть жестокими. Прахлада Махарадж молит, чтобы сердце злобных людей размягчилось. Это очень важная часть нашей ежедневной молитвы. И на самом деле мы, прежде всего, должны молить, чтобы наше жестокое сердце размягчилось. Обычно когда мы говорим о злобных людях, мы думаем: «Ну, да! Это они вот там вот: Хираньякашипу и маленькие Хираньякашипунчики!». 

Нет! Злобные люди – это люди, чье сердце не плачет от сострадания к другим. Чье сердце остается равнодушным, когда другие страдают. Чье сердце желает другим злобы. И что греха таить, иногда мы это делаем. Кто-то поступил не так как нужно. Кто-то задел наше ложное эго. Кто-то обидел нас. Кто-то причинил нам боль. Что мы хотим?? 

А-й-й-й, Кришна за меня, Он должен отомстить! Я ему помолюсь: «Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна…» 

Очень часто мы поступаем как Хираньякашипу. На самом деле у нас нет врагов. Да, какая-то боль должна прийти к нам. Она должна прийти через кого-то. Но если мы реагируем, таким образом, на эту боль, то это значит, что наше сердце не удовлетворенно, что наше сердце по-прежнему осталось жестким.

И поэтому Прахлада Махарадж молится за нас с вами, _кхалах прасидатам_: «Пусть эти калу, эти люди, чье сердце ожесточилось от пребывания в этом мире». Нас даже нельзя в этом винить. В этом мире мы испытывали много боли, много страданий. И сердце ожесточается естественным образом, захлопывается – что-то не так, еще что-то такое. Но на самом деле, естественное состояние человека – это состояние спокойного, мягкого сердца, сердца, которое желает добра. 

Поэтому Прахлада Махарадж говорит: «Пусть злобные успокоятся». Но этого мало! Потому что возникает другое сомнение. Хорошо, у всех всё хорошо. Злобные люди успокоились. Но даже если человек не злобный, даже если мы не злые по натуре и не желаем зла друг другу, то всё равно зависть-то у нас остается. Правильно? Зависть же есть!? Пусть не черная, ну пусть белая, розовая зависть. Как ее не назови – зависть есть зависть!

Так или иначе, нам хочется, чтобы у нас было лучше, чем у других. Хочется ведь? Ну, чуть-чуть, но лучше! Чтобы все видели, что я особенный. Мы все равно думаем о себе, мы все равно думаем о своих собственных... И это источник злобы, источник проблем. Мы сосредоточенны на самих себе, даже если мы не злобны. Есть люди с мягким сердцем – мягкосердечные эгоисты. Бывает. Да, им жалко других, но больше всего им жалко самих себя. Люди всё равно хотят чего-то для себя и думают о себе. 

Эго поставлено в центр. Поэтому Прахлада Махарадж говорит, он дает нам целую программу, что собственно мы должны сделать и что мы должны понимать: каким образом изменить этот мир. И каким образом изменить сердце наше. Он говорит дальше, свастй асту вишвасйа кхалах прасидатам дхйайанту бхутани шивам митхо дхийа. 

Он дальше просит: «Пусть же люди думают не о себе, а думают друг о друге». Пусть люди _шивам_, делают что-то доброе друг для друга. Думают только об этом, и все будет хорошо. Мы подумаем о ком-то, кто-то подумает о нас. Никаких проблем нет, всё, что нам нужно, придет в результате этого. Когда человек слишком сосредоточен на своих удовольствиях, то он думает только о себе. Прахлада Махарадж просит Кришну: «Пусть же сознание людей поменяется, чтобы люди думали не о себе, чтобы люди думали о других. И делали что-то доброе для других людей».

Шримад-Бхагаватам 5.18.9, 31.12.2014


***

Следующий отправной принцип, или отправная точка. Важная. Очень важная. Это некое концептуальное положение ведической философии, ведической психологии, аюрведы. Это представление о том, что такое идеальное здоровье, с умственной ли точки зрения, с физической ли точки зрения, с любой точки зрения. Эта концепция заложена в санскритском слове, одном из санскритском слов, которое описывает это состояние здоровья. На санскрите здоровье звучит как свастха. Слышали слово свасти, свастика? Свастика отсюда. Свасти – значит здоровье или благополучие.

Свастика – это символ здоровья, благополучия. К сожалению, употреблялось не совсем правильно. Хотя идея была именно такая, чтобы этот символ, этот знак принёс какое-то здоровье, благополучие, но от непонимания, абсолютного, полного абсолютно невежества, это всё было извращено. Но свасти, свастья сту – это пожелание: будьте здоровы. Свастха, очень важная концепция. Сама по себе концепция очень глубокая, очень важная. Что значит свастха.

Кто санскрит знает? Всё понятно, это русский язык практически. Сва – своя или сва – значит я. А стха – это пространство или место. И свастха – значит здоровье или вот это вот состояние, которое благополучие, это значит убежденность в самом себе. Свастха – я нахожусь в себе. Когда человек не здоров, то он значит где? Не в себе. Если я в себе  значит, я здоров. И это значит, это очень важная концепция сама по себе, потому что свастья – значит я нахожусь в себе. Значит, чтобы быть здоровым, я что должен знать? Кто такой я. Для начала.

И где я должен находиться, где моё место. Свастха. Иначе говоря, здоровье – значит понять себя. Здоровье – значит самореализация, самоосознание. Здоровье невозможно… Баланс, гармония, здоровье невозможны без понимания того, кто такой я, природы своего я, настоящего. И свастха означает, что подразумевается некая гармония. Я знаю, что кто такой я, я знаю, что значит моё тело, что требует моё тело, что нужно моему телу, я знаю, что такое мой ум, я нахожусь в себе полностью. То есть, я гармонично в этом состоянии расположен.

И с точки зрения ведической философии мы все с вами кто? Слегка не в себе  :smilies:  Все больны. Как Шрила Прабхупада, когда он приехал в Америку, и там преданные вышли на харинаму, все стали говорить – они сумасшедшие, Шрила Прабхупада выпустил листовку, которая так и называлась «Ещё не известно, кто сумасшедший». И это состояние гармонии или, опять же, целостности, цельности различных аспектов нашей жизни, нашего бытия, и есть цель.

Ведическая психология. Сочи (4.5.2009)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: - У Вас было небольшое общение с нашим президентом?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Нет, с президентом я никогда не общался. 

Продолжение вопроса: - Как тогда проходили переговоры на счёт храма?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Садхуприя с ним общался. Я сам не говорил. Ну, насколько я понимаю Владимир Владимирович искренне хочет сделать какое-то добро стране. Но он понимает его по-своему. Чем это всё кончится в конце концов мы все увидим. То что он хочет или восстанавливает престиж страны это факт. А так…

Что касается самого сознания Кришны, то чем дальше мы будем от политики, тем лучше. Когда религия становится инструментом в руках политики, то ничего хорошего не бывает. И религия это очень могущественный способ влияния на сознание людей, но когда люди какие-то политические цели с помощью этого влияния преследовать, то в общем религия от этого сильно страдает. 

Так что нам лучше соблюдать принцип разделения церкви и государства, который сформулировал Иисус Христос: «Кесарю - кесарево», а Богу – Богово». Не нужно религиозным организациям поддержки со стороны государства. Не нужно – хуже будет. За любую поддержку со стороны государства нужно будет платить. Лучше не надо чтобы нас поддерживали. Пусть нас не трогают, пусть нам дадут то, что мы можем делать.

Вишвамитра Прабху: - Но нас уже поддерживают, если нам дали землю.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да, нас поддерживают. Какой-то минимум может быть, но в общем…

Вишвамитра Прабху: - На сколько я понимаю, далеко не каждой зарегистрированной религиозной организации дают землю под храм.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Из всех зарегистрированных религиозных организаций, помимо Православной Церкви, мусульман, иудеев и буддистов, по-моему, дали только нам. Ни одной другой не дали. Может быть сейчас ещё баптистам. Где-то так.

Из зала: - А сколько в Москве всего насчитывается религиозных организаций?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - В Москве около 500 разных религиозных организаций зарегистрировано.

Вишвамитра Прабху: - Это несмотря на то, что к нам отношение достаточно позитивное?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Ну да  :smilies:   :smilies: 

Из зала: - Несовместимость религии и политики это феномен кали-юги или в других югах они сотрудничали, как описывается что при дворе были брахманы...

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Ну да, если царь ощущает себя слугой Бога и действительно им является, тогда – да. Тогда нет противоречия между политикой и религией. Но если царь ощущает себя царём, цезарем, кесарем, то тогда Бог ему мешает, и он может пользоваться Богом, но Бог для него будет просто инструментом эксплуатации других людей. Вот и всё. 

Как Константину Великому присвоили титул «блаженного». Он сделал христианство государственной религией, но его цель была чисто политической. Он особо не преследовал никаких высоко духовных целей. Он видел – империя разваливается и думал, как сделать, чтобы она не развалилась. Ну надо, наверное, людей, доказавших свою сильную веру… плюс Бог один – будет легче – царь один. Будет легче принять всё это. 

У него вполне такой примитивный расчет был чтобы христианство сделать государственной религией, и он это сделал. Он сам даже не крестился. Его мать была очень верующей женщиной, а он не крестился. В самый последний момент, лежа на смертном одре он принял крещение. 

Для него принятие христианства было чисто политическим средством сохранить свою власть, и он пользовался Богом или религией как инструментом для этого. И в этом случае очень сильно компрометируется сама религия. Поэтому лучше избегать. Если у человека действительно есть это желание служить Кришне, и оно стоит во главе, то тогда конечно, проблем нет.

Продолжение вопроса: - Ну а если последующие поколения преданных будут занимать посты чиновников и министров?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Ну, когда будет, будем об этом говорить  :smilies:   :smilies:  Пока мы храмом не можем управлять, не говоря, чтоб управлять чем-то ещё 

_Нама-хата, 12 октября 2007, Зеленоград_

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Харе Кришна! Я очень рад видеть всех вас здесь в этом зале, где наверняка прозвучало много революционных речей  :smilies:  Слегка трудно пробиваться сквозь толщу исторических наслоений, которые запечатлены в эфире. Но мы попробуем с вами. Я хотел затронуть сегодня одну тему, которую я думаю будет актуальной для тех, кто присутствует в этом зале. Если мои рассуждения кому-то покажутся слегка абстрактными, я заранее прошу прощения.

Мне хотелось поговорить с вами на тему роли правил в нашей жизни; о том, как следовать правилам. Мы знаем что любая религия подразумевает следование определённым правилам, заповедям, если серьёзно относится к ней. Любая практика подразумевает следование правилам. Но мы также знаем, что иногда правила убивают человека, что бывают ситуации, когда правила становятся самоцелью и человек начинает следовать правилам ради самих правил и у него появляются огромные проблемы если он по тем или иным причинам не может следовать правилам.

И эти проблемы становятся в какой-то момент препятствием в его духовной жизни. Так вот мне хотелось бы чтобы мы все с вами подумали о том, где пролегает та самая золотая середина между следованием правилам и не следованием правилам. Мы все знаем, что эту золотую середину должен найти любой человек, который серьёзно относится к духовной практике. 

Шрила Рупа Госвами говорит об этой золотой середине, которую так сложно нащупать или найти. Когда в "Нектаре наставлений" он вводит очень важное двоякое понятие нияма-аграха, которое может быть как нияма-аграха так и нияма-ааграха. Следование правилам ради самих правил и слишком жесткое следование правилам или наоборот пренебрежение правилами и не следование правилам.

И то и другое разрушит росток любви к Богу, который по беспричинной милости Кришны и Его чистых преданных так или иначе проклюнулся в нашем сердце. Так вот в двух словах мне хотелось несколько рассуждений вместе с вами сделать чтобы мы смогли более трезво отнестись к тому что мы делаем и как мы делаем в своей духовной жизни. Я прочту для того, чтобы  ввести нас в эту тему один очень важный стих из Шримад Бхагаватам, 

из 29 главы наставлений Господа Капилы, где на мой взгляд, Господь Капила даёт рекомендации, которые, если мы будем помнить их, помогут нам всегда держаться этой золотой середины и не превращать правило в самоцель и не кидаться также в другую крайность - не выходить из рамок этих правил, отдаваясь на волю своему необузданному уму, и, становясь по сути дела его жертвами. 

Я прочитаю сейчас с вами этот стих на санскрите, а потом мы поговорим о нём. Согласны на такую тему? Даже если не согласны  :smilies: 

Шримад-бхагаватам 3.29.18

адхйатмиканушраванан
нама-санкиртанач ча ме
арджавенарйа-сангена
нираханкрийайа татха

Пословный перевод
адхйатмика — духовные предметы; анушраванат — слушающий; нама-санкиртанат — повторяющий святое имя; ча — и; ме — Мне; арджавена — прямотой и честностью в действиях; арйа-сангена — общением со святыми людьми; нираханкрийайа—без ложного эго; татха — таким образом.

Вайшнав должен стараться слушать только разговоры на духовные темы и все время повторять святое имя Господа. В отношениях с людьми он должен быть честным, прямым и держаться просто. Хотя преданный ни к кому не питает вражды и ко всем относится дружелюбно, ему следует избегать общества тех, кто находится на низком уровне духовного развития.

_Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:_
Чтобы духовно прогрессировать, необходимо слушать людей, сведущих в духовной науке. Тот, кто стремится ощутить реальность духовной жизни, должен строго следовать регулирующим принципам и держать под контролем свои чувства. Чтобы обуздать чувства, необходимо избегать насилия над другими живыми существами, быть правдивым, не воровать, воздерживаться от половых отношений и иметь в своем распоряжении только то, что абсолютно необходимо для поддержания жизни. Преданный не должен переедать, копить ненужные вещи, вести пустые разговоры с мирскими людьми и превращать следование правилам священных писаний в самоцель. 

_Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:_  То есть Шрила Прабхупада перечисляет очень много правил, а потом говорит, что не нужно превращать следование этим правилам в самоцель: 

Правилам и предписаниям нужно следовать только для того, чтобы добиться прогресса в духовной жизни. В «Бхагавад-гите» перечислены восемнадцать качеств преданного, одним из которых является простота. Преданный должен быть очень смиренным, не требовать, чтобы ему оказывали незаслуженные почести, и не причинять вреда другим живым существам. Аманитвам адамбхитвам ахимса кшантим арджава. Он должен быть терпеливым и простым в обращении, ему следует принять духовного учителя и обуздать свои чувства. Об этом же говорится в данном стихе и в «Бхагавад-гите». Преданный должен слушать советы и наставления сведущих людей, которые помогут ему в духовном развитии; эти наставления нужно получить от ачарьи и неукоснительно следовать им.

В этом стихе особо подчеркивается: нама-санкиртанач ча — необходимо повторять святые имена Господа: Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе / Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе — либо наедине с самим собой, либо в обществе других преданных. Господь Чайтанья придавал особое значение повторению святых имен Господа, отводя ему роль движущей силы духовного развития. Здесь также употреблено слово арджавена, что значит «чуждый дипломатии». Преданный не должен строить планы для достижения каких-либо корыстных целей. 

Разумеется, иногда, под надлежащим руководством проповедники ради исполнения миссии Господа Чайтаньи действуют по заранее намеченному плану. Но во всем, что касается личных интересов, преданный должен избегать дипломатии и не общаться с людьми, которые не занимаются духовной практикой. Здесь также употреблено слово арйа. Ариями называют людей, которые сочетают духовный прогресс в сознании Кришны с материальным прогрессом. Разница между ариями и неариями, или сурами и асурами, заключается в уровне духовного развития тех и других. Преданным не рекомендуется общаться с людьми, стоящими на низком уровне духовного развития. 

Господь Чайтанья советовал: асат-санга-тйага — преданному не следует общаться с теми, кто привязан к асат, к преходящему. Словом асат называют человека, чрезмерно привязанного к материальному, то есть того, кто не является преданным Бога и привязан к общению с женщинами и материальным наслаждениям. Согласно философии вайшнавов, такой человек должен считаться персоной нон грата.

Преданный никогда не должен гордиться своими достижениями. Настоящего преданного всегда отличают кротость и смирение. Даже достигнув очень высокого уровня духовного развития, он остается кротким и смиренным. Этому на своем примере учили нас Кавираджа Госвами и другие вайшнавы. Чайтанья Махапрабху говорил, что преданный должен быть смиреннее придорожной травы и терпеливее дерева. Он не должен гордиться собой или кичиться своими достоинствами. Тогда он наверняка добьется успеха в духовной жизни.

29-я глава Третьей Песни Шримад Бхагаватам, 18 стих из которой мы прочитали очень важна потому что она описывает тончайшие детали того,  как человек должен идти по пути духовного развития если он избрал путь бхакти. Путь бхакти сложен в том смысле, что внешне он очень лёгок, с технической точки зрения он очень прост. Но он сложен, потому что он требует постоянного неусыпного внимания к тому, что происходит в нашем сознании. И рекомендации, которые даются на нём имеют отношение непосредственно к тонким моментам нашего настроения. 

Повторение Святого имени это могущественный метод духовного развития, однако его эффективность очень сильно зависит от тончайших моментов нашей мотивации и того каким образом наше сознание настроено на этот метод. Если йога действует независимо от того, в каком настроении ты находишься... Разумеется тонкая зависимость есть на уровне йоги, но если скажем, взять какие-то грубые методы, например, культуризм или тяжёлую атлетику. Там, строго говоря, мотивы не играет никакой роли, - знай себе качайся. Результат будет независимо какие мотивы. Результат будет один и тот же.

Если мы возьмём более тонкие методы присущие Восточной культуре и прежде всего ведической культуре, то там конечно же настроение, настрой человека, его сознание, мотивы будут играть большую роль, но может быть не такую принципиальную. В конце концов, если я становлюсь в сарвангасану и закидываю свои пятки выше головы, то так или иначе, тот самый нектар, который находится у меня в пупке будет сюда в эту чакру и мне будет хорошо. Может не очень хорошо, но лучше чем до этого.

Скажем так, это более тонкий метод, но он также в большей или меньшей степени основан на каких-то грубых физических законах. Разумеется, если я настроил своё сознание более точно на то что я делаю... Если я сосредоточился, если я поместил своё сознание в определённые моменты или суставы своего тела, то эффект будет гораздо больший от йоги.

Но даже если моё сознание блуждает где-то на Паталалоки, в конечном счёте это не так важно, - йога будет действовать. Но если речь идёт о бхакти-йоге, то результаты нашей практики могут быть диаметрально противоположны в зависимости от того, в каком состоянии находится моё сознание.

Метод один и тот же - мы повторяем святое имя: Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе / Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе. Но у одного это одно святое имя, у другого - другое святое имя. И кто-то может сказать: "Тоже самое святое имя - Харе Кришна". Но это не тоже самое 
Харе Кришна что у другого человека, который повторяет Харе Кришна с другим чувством или 
с другим мотивом.

Поэтому в 29 главе Господь Капила придает большое значение и описывает это. Он говорит, что наше преданное служение может быть в гунах материальной природы. Более того, оно не может не быть в гунах материальной природы, потому что мы где находимся? В гунах или не в гунах? В гунах.

Хотя строго говоря, бхакти находится над гунами, но мы можем очень успешно опустить бхакти в царство гун и в общем-то это у нас очень хорошо получалось. Господь Капила говорит, что если человек занимается бхакти и у него при этом материалы касающиеся непосредственно сферы материального мира или гун материальной природы, то, соответственно бхакти будет действовать, но оно будет приносить результаты, имеющие отношение к этому миру.

В Падма-пуране говорится: нама чинтамани кришна виграха - имя Кришны - чинтамани - философский камень. Иначе говоря, имя Кришны может исполнить любое наше желание. И Капиладев говорит, что человек может повторять святое имя с желанием причинить кому-то вред. Это будет преданное служение в гуне невежества. Химса - это один из мотивов. Иногда мы знаем, у нас появляется острое, неотвратимое, практические непреодолимое желание отомстить кому-нибудь.

Обычно это близкий нам человек и мы говорим: - Кришна, помоги!  И мы повторяем святое имя, но внутри бурлит одна-единственная мысль так или иначе отомстить, причинить вред другому человеку. Или дамбха - гордыня или матсарья - соперничество, желание стать лучше, получить чего-то больше. И все формы преданного служения: (шраванам, киртанам...) можно совершать с ложными мотивами.

Прежде всего, актуальную всего для нас с вами являются безусловно мотивы, которые порождает гуна страсти, потому что мы страстные люди, мы живём в страстном месте. Город это место, где преобладают страсть и невежество. Санкт-Петербург... Тут есть небольшая благость, оставленная Александром Сергеевичем Пушкиным и другими великими мыслителями. Но в основном тут преобладают гуны страсти и невежества

Мы живём в месте, которое находится далеко от центра благости и эти страстные мотивы очень важны, о них нужно очень хорошо знать. Капиладев говорит, что есть три мотива, которые порождают влияние гуны страсти на нас или раджа-гуны. Это вишая, яша и айшварья. Вишая значит желание наслаждаться здесь. У кого-то есть такое желание? Так или иначе испытывать этот опыт, когда мне хорошо.

Есть у кого-то такое желание? Четыре человека руки подняли. В основном поднимают те, кто сзади, чтобы их лица не различить было :smilies: 

И яша значит слава желание славы или почёта для самого себя. Это очень сильный мотив. так или иначе мы хотим славы и хотим наслаждаться этой славой: когда все про меня говорят, когда меня знают, когда у меня почет есть. И айшварья значит богатство, но айшварья также власть. Айшварья происходит от слова ишвара. Ишвара - это тот, кто обладает властью. И мы знаем, мы очень легко можем поймать себя на этом, что очень часто наши мотивы имеют отношение к этим трём побудительным силам или импульсам в нас.

 Как человек может слушать с желанием наслаждаться. Он слушает святое имя и что он думает? "Ух! Ух! Ух!" И пытается выжать наслаждение. Сейчас Битту Малик пел святое имя - "Ух, сейчас будем наслаждаться святым именем".

Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур говорил: "Тот, кто пытается наслаждаться святым именем пойдёт в ад"

_Из зала не слышно_

Не пугайтесь, ещё не скоро будет. Но суть в том, что мы поём святое имя чтобы служить, а не для того, чтобы наслаждаться. И понятно что у нас есть этот мотив, но надо очень чётко всё таки отслеживать что я делаю, когда я пою святое имя или слушаю святое имя. Человек может слушать с желанием славы. Кто-то может спросить: "Как кто-то может слушать с желанием славы?" Да, просто. Наверняка многие из вас делают это снова, снова и снова.

Я это делаю постоянно. Когда я слушаю кого-нибудь... Для чего я слушаю? Для того, чтобы услышать что-то, что я потом сам в свою лекцию вверну. Человек слушает, но не для того чтобы услышать что-то, что проникнет глубоко в его сердце и изменит его жизнь, а слушает чтобы только потом повторить это и чтобы другие так или иначе порадовались этому. Или иногда мы приходим на лекции по Шримад Бхагаватам и у нас есть желание наслаждаться этим.

Мы приходим чтобы нас развлекли, мы приходим как сытые потребители и хотим поглотить очередной духовный продукт, который нам сейчас дадут. 

Следование правилам 22 апреля 2011, Санкт-Петербург, далее с 40:36

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

В век Кали правители, как правило, неблагочестивы, поэтому их подданные всегда несчастны. Но в демократическом обществе неблагочестивые граждане сами выбирают правителей из своих рядов, и поэтому им некого винить в своих несчастьях. 

Шримад-бхагаватам 1.8.32, комм. 

Сейчас цари не такие могущественные, поэтому всё не так плохо, как нам кажется. В то время всё было гораздо хуже, потому что цари были гораздо более могущественны, гораздо более аскетичны. Сейчас это не цари, это - шуты. 

Сейчас это просто шуты, которых мы сами выбрали. И так как никому не хочется выносить их шутки больше чем четыре года подряд, их регулярно переизбирают. За четыре года их шутки надоедают, выбирают нового шута, чтобы он шутил по другому. В то время была совсем другая ситуация. Вот и всё. Сам Брахма взмолился Кришне: - Приди ничего не могу сделать!

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Молитвы царицы Кунти. Лекция 4, 2014.8.25

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

...Если человек понимает Кришну… Да, Его понять сложнее... Но если человек Его понимает, то он получает больше, он приближается ближе. Как на последней лекции мне один бхакта пишет, как там к нему Кришна пришел, и я верю, что Он к нему пришел, потому что по самому письму, по тону, по всему тому, что он описывает, то Он-таки пришел к нему, чтобы благословить, потому что такова милость Господа Чайтаньи.  Если человек искренне повторяет святое имя, Кришна может прийти к каждому, независимо от того, кто он, что он. Он может прийти более полно или менее полно, но какой-то опыт присутствия Бога приходит к человеку. Он доступен независимо ни от чего.

Враджарену прабху: - Вы упомянули на счёт письма бхакты. Сложно иногда понять. Ожидается что сначала надо получить первую инициацию, вторую, саньясу, инициировать много учеников…

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - И только после этого Кришна к нему может прийти ????

Враджарену прабху: - Как понять это обман или истинный опыт? Чтобы оценить человека по-настоящему.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Хороший вопрос. Милость Кришны безгранична. Он может прийти к кому угодно. У Него нет никаких проблем. Одна очевидная проблема — это интерпретация опыта, который я пережил, и она естественно будет завесить от чистоты моего сознания, от того, как я правильно смогу воспринять всё это.

Поэтому ачарья говорят, что реальный, по-настоящему духовный опыт приходит, когда сердце человека полностью чисто. Когда у него нет зависти: парамо нирматсаранам сатам, когда у него нет жадности, когда у него нет всех остальных проблем.  Тем не менее, на предварительных этапах Кришна может дать какой-то предварительный духовный опыт только для того, чтобы усилить желание человека избавиться от всего этого. Как Он Нараде Муни дал этот духовный опыт.

Он появился на мгновение и сказал: - Всё, в этой жизни больше Я к тебе не приду, потому что у тебя ещё есть привязанность. И вот этот вот опыт дал ему очень жгучую, сильную энергию раскаяния, которая в конце концов помогла очистить сердце. То есть истинный духовный опыт может быть также на тех ступенях, когда сердце человека не полностью чистое.

Почему у меня в данном случае у меня есть ощущение того, что он пишет правильно? Потому, что я встречался с разными людьми, которые утверждали, что у них есть тот или иной духовный опыт. Человек говорит ко мне пришел Иоанн или архангел Михаил и что-то такое сказал, меня прославил, или я контактёр и мне диктуют комментарии на Апокалипсис, и вы должны его распространять.

Ну то есть мне все эти вещи разные говорили. Если в результате этого опыта я вижу, человек остается эгоцентричен, этот опыт ему нужен только чтобы своё эго тешить и себя в центр ставить, ничего хорошего в этом нет.  У человека есть гордость, и он пытается эту гордость пытается проецировать на духовную сферу и у него появляется то, что в йоге называется бранти-даршана – запутанные видения, которые он интерпретирует, чтобы подтвердить свою гипотезу, что я нахожусь в центре, что я – Бог.

Что и требовалось доказать всем этим. Ну если не Бог, то где-то рядом с Ним. По правую руку от Него нахожусь. А этот бхакта пишет, что Он пришел и сказал: «Отдай мне самое дорогое».  А я не отдал, и я сейчас плачу и понял какой я негодяй и на самое деле я не хочу никакого Бога, а держусь за своё вожделение.

Вот этот опыт настоящий, потому что в этом случае сохраняется правильная самбандха.  В других случаях при описании есть некое самолюбование, попытка подчеркнуть свою исключительность, то это просто проделки ума, который таким образом нашу гипотезу о своем верховном положении подтверждает, помогает нам подтвердить. Ну и Кришна может нам помогать что-то такое создавать.

Но это не Бог.  Любой подлинный духовный опыт заставляет человека плакать и сокрушаться что я ещё слишком далеко от Бога, и заставляет стремиться к Богу, заставляет делать себя все более и более смиренным. Любой так называемый духовный опыт, который делает человека более гордым заставляет человека ходить повсюду и говорить:  «Я великий гуру, предайтесь мне.

У меня столько духовного опыта».  Это не подлинный, неправильный духовный опыт.

Враджарену прабху: - То есть, иными словами, сам факт духовного опыта не означает, что человек достиг совершенства? Или в каких-то случаях Бог может дать, а может не дать?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Некий аванс. В каких-то случаях Он может дать, откликаясь на искренность человека, но может и не дать. Человек может быть абсолютно искренний – Кришна может не дать в течении долгого времени, чтобы его искренность…  Кришна знает лучше, что нам нужно. Он непредсказуем. Кришна полностью, абсолютно непредсказуем, в отличии от всех остальных.

Нама-хата, 12 октября 2007, Зеленоград

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вриндаван Прабху: - Вопрос такой. Он меня давно мучает. Я до конца так и не нашел ответа. Говорится что, когда человек чувствует высший вкус у него интерес к материальному гаснет, исчезает. Но иногда такое бывает, что высший вкус чувствуется, а интерес к материальному не угасает или обостряется. Это обман такой?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Нет, это не обман. Когда человек чувствует высший вкус его интерес к материальному угасает, но, когда человек совершает оскорбления, его интерес к материальному просыпается с новой силой. У нас есть две природы. Эти две природы борются.

Есть знаменитая притча, которую Бхакти Тиртха рассказывал про двух собак. У нас есть два пса, и они всё время ругаются друг с другом. Какой из них побеждает? Да, тот которого мы кормим. Есть две природы и когда материальная природа начинает преобладать, человек вольно или невольно совершает какие-то оскорбления.

Он начинает совершать оскорбления и соответственно это задавливает духовный вкус. Духовный вкус становится все слабее, слабее и слабее. Потом он спохватывается: - О, что я сделал! У него наступает состояние раскаяния. «Ну что же я лишился чего-то. Так легко и хорошо мне было. А так это опять всё началось…»

Он опять начинает очень искренне (повторять): Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе… И опять у него какой-то вкус появляется, потому что Кришна доверчивый, Он верит нам, хотя знает, что уже не надо, но всё равно верит. Он опять даёт какой-то вкус, но потом он опять думает: «Ну ничего, у меня всё хорошо.

Духовно у меня всё в порядке, дай-ка я ещё материального попробую. Духовное от меня никуда не убежит. Чётки, вон они, не бегают, висят там. Всегда я могу это сделать. В конце концов говорится что главное перед смертью произнести. Идёт внутренняя борьба и два этих вкуса борются. Иногда один вкус преобладает, иногда – другой.

Иногда, когда мы только на духовном вкусе, на духовной энергии живём, нам кажется: «А есть этот вкус или нету? Уж слишком как-то…Может нету? Вон там надо что-то такое попробовать чтобы ясно было». И мы пробуем, духовный вкус уходит, и мы говорим: «А-а-а, я вспомнил, он был!».

Потому что человек привыкает к некоему фону он забыл в каком состоянии он пришёл в сознание Кришны и насколько сознание Кришны улучшило его внутреннее состояние, восприятие жизни, восприятие всего, насколько всё поменялось. Он не помнит, не ценит и тогда может уйти. То, что мы не ценим, уходит. Если мы не будем ценить, то духовный вкус уйдёт – будет материальный вкус. Есть знаменитая поговорка: «Что имеем - не храним, потерявши - плачем»

Вриндаван прабху: - Шанс то есть?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Шанс? Конечно. Сам тот факт, что в Зеленограде есть нама-хата означает очередную потрясающую победу движения Господа Чайтаньи над силами майи.

Нама-хата, 12 октября 2007, Зеленоград

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: - Есть раздел философии, телеология – наука, изучающая причины и следствия в историческом процессе. И говорится что в ХХ-м веке многие события были спонтанны – то есть не носили причинно-следственный характер и трудны для изучения. И возможно, что на пороге Золотого Века события будут терять свой кармический характер и больше носить характер игры истории, характер некоторого хаоса, непредсказуемости 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Когда люди смотрят на ХХ-й век и думают: «Господи Боже Мой! Ничего в тебе не понятно, - странные какие-то события происходят», — это не значит, что там нет причин и следствий. Просто люди не могут понять причинно-следственных связей, когда говорят, что их нет. Не то что Кришна Вторую Мировую Войну устроил, чтобы как-то ускорить наступление золотого века. Может быть, но, с другой стороны, причинно-следственные связи всегда в материи.

Она устроена по этому закону: всегда есть причины и следствия. Это закон, по которому этот мир действует. И это может и хороший сантимент, что на пороге Золотого Века всё пойдёт вверх тормашками и каким-то образом Кришна восторжествует. Может быть. Милость Господа Чайтаньи действует.
Она действует, она непостижима. Может быть. Есть люди, которые утверждают, что перестройка произошла по милости Господа Чайтаньи и я в принципе не стал бы отрицать этого, но просто если делать это с большой трибуны, то все остальные будут смеяться и не поверят нам, не поверят, что какие-то люди объясняют это непонятно как. Поэтому нет смысла прибегать к таким объяснениям.

Что-то идёт своим чередом и в тоже время разворачивается непостижимый план Господа. Этот непостижимый план Господа всегда будет, постичь его до конца невозможно, потому что Он говорит: майадхйакшена пракритих суйате са-чарачарам - Я действую, Моя воля действует через эту энергию.

Как во времен Господа Чайтаньи, 500 лет тому назад Колумб практически в тоже самое время отправился на поиски близкого пути в Индию, при этом он записывает в своих дневниках, что когда он учился в какой-то иезуитской или церковной школе в Испании или даже в Италии, хотя я не поручусь за это. Он пишет в своих дневниках, что среди монахов иезуитов ходила легенда, согласно которой есть где-то в океане или где-то на Земле девять островов и на этих островах стоит золотая фигура.

Эта золотая фигура ногами стоит на этих девяти островах, а головой касается Неба. С помощью этой золотой фигуры человек с земли может попасть на Небо. И острова эти находятся где-то в Индии. И Колумб записывает в своём дневнике: «Я отправляюсь в эту экспедицию, чтобы найти кротчайший путь в Индию. Но на самом деле в Индии меня больше всего интересует эта золотая фигура, которая где-то на девяти островах стоит и соединяет землю и Небо.

Теперь мы знаем, что он поехал в другом направлении, наткнулся на Америку. На нашу с вами беду открыл Америку вместо того, чтобы поехать в Индию. И писалось это 500 лет тому назад – в то время, когда жил Господь Чайтанья. Где Он жил, где Он родился? В Навадвипе. Навадвипа что значит? Девять островов. Цвет у Господа Чайтаньи какой был? Золотой. И Фигура эта соединяла землю и Небо.

То есть мы можем по каким-то признакам понять, что есть непостижимый план, замысел Господа. Вдруг в какой-то момент приходит Господ Чайтанья и одновременно с этим открывается Америка. И где начинает распространяться сознание Кришны по всему миру? В Америке. То есть можно сказать и я думаю, что в этом будет свой смысл, что уже тогда Господь Чайтанья из сердца Колумба отправил его туда, чтобы он открыл Америку, чтобы потом Шрила Прабхупада из Индии приехал в Америку и проповедовал хиппи.

И чтобы из Америки, за которой сейчас следует весь мир, благодаря авторитету Америки это Движение распространилось по всему миру. И наверняка этот эзотерический смысл истории есть, но мы никогда не сможет его до конца понять и никогда не сможем быть научно убедительными. И в лучшем случаем мы превратимся в очередную…

Есть много книжек на рынке, которые разными эзотерическим способами всё объясняют. Поэтому нет смысла в этом. Мы знаем, что рука Господа действует здесь и сейчас и что Он хочет всех нас спасти, но при этом есть причинно-следственные связи, есть карма и единственный способ вырваться из-под механического пресса закона кармы это постоянно помнить о Кришне. Как помнить о Кришне? Повторяя Его святые имена:
Харе Кришна Харе Кришна
Кришна Кришна Харе Харе
Харе Рама Харе Рама
Рама Рама Харе Харе

Бхагавад-гита 9.27 15 августа 2005, Екатеринбург

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: - Рождение двойняшек или тройняшек означает, что душа поделилась?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Нет, нет. Это разные души, но у них очень похожие кармы, вот и все. Более того, для этого не обязательно даже быть близнецами. Обычно близнецы очень близкие и похожие. Я знаю, если они присоединяются к нашему движению, то оба обычно присоединяются. Не бывает так, чтобы один присоединился, а другой нет.

Но даже есть опыты такие, в Италии, где-то 150 лет назад примерно, был один царь небольшого царства. Италия была разделена тогда на маленькие государства. Ему пришла в голову прихоть выяснить, а родился ли в том же городе, в тот же самый срок, в тот же день другой человек.

И он выяснил, что есть такой человек, что этот человек родился. Он запросил информацию и они стали сравнивать. В целом узор жизни был очень похожим: в одно и то же время они женились, в одно и то же время у них родились дети, в одно и то же время еще что-то такое.

Он решил встретиться с ним, но встреча не состоялась, потому что они оба погибли, один, по-моему, попал в автомобильную катастрофу, а другого застрелили в один и тот же момент. Они ехали при этом на встречу друг к другу. То есть, у близнецов тоже судьба иногда отличается, потому что у них немного различается время рождения.

Но, в сущности, это души с очень похожей, близкой кармой, судьбой похожей, похожими склонностями. И, так или иначе, так уж сложилась их жизнь, что они родились вместе. Или, может быть, они были как-то тесно связаны друг с другом в прошлой жизни. Такое тоже может быть.

Реинкарнация, Омск (8.8.2005) Диск 69, л. 9

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Первое, что нужно понять - вот Он Кришна, Он любит, но при это Он не подчиняется материальным привязанностям, у Него не возникают материальные привязанности, Он не эксплуатирует. Именно поэтому Ему можно предаться. Это очень важный аспект, потому что как я уже говорил, некая сквозная тема этих глав - предание Кришне. Кому мы можем предаться? Мы можем предаться только кому-то, кто не привязан, потому что если мы предадимся другому...

А в этом мире всегда идёт борьба за наши души: "Предайся мне, предайся мне!". Политики говорят: - Предайтесь мне, поверьте мне, отдайте мне свои голоса, будьте за меня!". Жена говорит мужу тоже самое, муж говорит жене тоже самое. Все пытаются так или иначе. Родители говорят детям: - Предайтесь, слушайтесь меня. 

Все пытаются сделать так, чтобы мы слушались. Но слушаться можно кого? Только того, кто не привязан. Предаться можно только тому, кто не привязан. Потому что в противном случае, тот, кому мы предадимся, не правильно воспользуется этим преданием. И история человечества состоит из этих трагедий, трагедий предательства, когда предавшихся предают те, кому они предались. Прошу прощения за невольный каламбур

Обзор Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.11, 17 ноября 2017

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Я могу с полной определенностью сказать, что проблемы в нашем Обществе в том, что идеал, который Шрила Прабхупада описал в своих книгах, привлекает всех, огромное число людей привлекается этим идеалом, но из этих многих тысяч людей, которых привлекает этот идеал, очень немногие готовы пытаться ему соответствовать. 

И именно поэтому возникают какие-то проблемы. Наша задача заключается в том, чтобы понять этот идеал и понять, что я должен делать, чтобы соответствовать этому идеалу. Кришна даже не ждет чтобы мы соответствовали, но чтобы мы старались соответствовать ему. Это наш долг, наша обязанность. Потому, что в противном случае проповедь превращается в способ эксплуатации других.

Очень часто я видел это. Был один человек, мой знакомый, который, кстати, был одним из первых, кто проповедовал мне, первый, у кого на квартире я услышал киртан. Один из первых преданных. Ярый, заядлый проповедник. Такого духа проповеднического, что вам всем далеко до него. Но так как мотив не правильный и человек не следил за своим мотивом, и не понял, не признался себе в этом, хотя с самого начала это было очевидным. Мне очень нравился киртан, киртан меня поразил. 

Первый раз, когда я услышал киртан, у меня сердце растаяло, слезы потекли. Но каждый раз, когда проповедь кончалась, он кормил всех, а потом усаживал нас и начинал показывать свой семейный альбом и говорил какие у него великие родственники, декабристы. У него была какая-то дворянская фамилия. 

И у меня в голове никак не могло совместиться одно с другим: «Причем тут декабристы? Харе Кришна я понимаю, а какое отношение имеют к этому декабристы не понятно. И зачем он об этом каждый раз говорит?». 

Это было самое начало. Потом он естественно откололся, начал свое движение. Он достаточно успешный человек. Но при этом каков мотив? Мотив остался тем же самым – пратиштха – честь, почет и эксплуатация других. И люди, которые слышат его, не получают блага или получают благо относительное, когда уходят от него. Я видел людей, которые уходили от него и приходили в ИСККОН. Но таких людей даже не так много. Большая част людей полностью введены в заблуждение. 

Однажды он приехал в Маяпур, это было много-много лет спустя, когда он уже откололся. Он приехал с группой своих людей. Они все носились вокруг него как с писанной торбой. Никакой гуру ИСККОН такого почета не получал. Я подумал: «Надо же, далеко пошел мой шикша-гуру». Это была не просто свита, это была стая его последователей. Один из них подошел ко мне, чтобы объяснить какой он великий, видимо зная, что у нас были с ним какие-то отношения до этого. 

Он стал со мной говорить. Я до сих пор помню ужасное ощущение, которое у меня было на этого человека – это был тот мой знакомый, который в него вселился. Это был зомби, полный, абсолютный зомби, которого наставления того человека не спасли, а превратили в раба. На самом деле проповедь должна давать духовную свободу человеку, освобождать его, делать человека счастливым. 

Если наши мотивы не правильны, если мы хотим с помощью своей так называемой проповеди подчинить человека, получить какие-нибудь материальные блага от него, эксплуатировать его, то мы не приносим блага ни себе, ни ему. Я, к сожалению, знаю примеры того, как это происходит, когда люди видят, что это очень хороший способ, замечательный способ манипулировать сознанием другого человека. 

Этого ни в коем случае не должно быть. Нужно снова и снова проверять свой мотив, что мной движет, есть ли у меня эти качества, о которых Кришна говорит: согласен ли я действительно совершать аскезу, согласен ли я делать все то, что скажет мне мой духовный учитель. Это очень и очень важно. Поэтому это важное предостережение, которое мы должны помнить.

Проповедь это замечательная вещь. Только она может нас спасти, только она. Мы не сможем заниматься нирджан-бхаджаном или еще чем-то. Нас может спасти только проповедь, только наше желание рассказывать другим о Кришне, но при этом мы должны быть очень осторожны и делать это как можно более чисто, чтобы Шрила Прабхупада и наш духовный учитель были довольны нами

«Бхагавад-Гита» 18.67. 6.8.2005

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Теперь давайте посмотрим на третий квадрат. Третий квадрат – это срочные и какие дела? Неважные. Придумайте примеры срочных, но неважных дел. Телефон звонит – срочное дело? Срочное. Важное? Как правило, неважное. Ну, конечно, может быть кто-нибудь с важным, но, как правило, кто-то звонит – вы все бросаете и что делаете? Говорите по телефону. И много-много-много вещей относится к этой категории. В сущности, это – наша суета. Это текучка. И люди очень любят заниматься текучкой.

Когда я говорю про людей, я не имею ввиду вас, я имею ввиду всех остальных.  Но если мы положим руку на сердце, нам приятно заниматься срочными, но неважными делами, потому что они неважные, то есть, нам легко их делать, мы привыкли их делать. Но они срочные и у нас есть оправдание, правильно? Всегда мы срочностью можем себя оправдать.  И часто люди именно на это тратят свою жизнь. Большая часть людей, на самом деле предпочитает жить именно в этом квадрате.

Они все время заняты, но если спросить их зачем все это, они, к сожалению, не ответят. У них не будет высшего предназначения и они заслоняются этой суетой от внутренней пустоты . Постоянная занятость людей, особенно в наше время... Люди страшно заняты, но при этом спросите их зачем они это делают, не понятно. И это очень печальная вещь. Люди встречаются, люди отвечают на почту. C появлением современных средств коммуникации число таких дел возросло невероятно. Раньше могли только звонить, когда мы рядом с телефоном были, сейчас могут в любое время звонить. В любое время дня и ночи звонить. Срочность появляется, важности не прибавилось. 

Почта. Мне в день приходит 30-40 иногда 50 писем. Я гляжу на них и думаю, что делать. В принципе, я мог бы всю свою жизнь потратить на то, чтобы отвечать на письма и был бы счастлив.  Времени ни на что другое просто не останется. Кому-то что-то нужно. Иначе говоря, это дела, которые нужны другим, а не нам. И срочность создается за счет того, что они нужны другим. Нам звонят. Мы сами не знаем, нужно нам это или нет, но кому-то нужно что-то от нас. И это очень печальная вещь, когда мы позволяем этому квадрату съедать своё время. 

Если этот квадрат становится доминирующим в нашей жизни. По результатам такой доминанты или такой жизни становится концентрация на краткосрочном. И, в конечном счете, внутреннее ощущение того, что я жертва. Все от меня чего-то хотят. Я хороший, я же должен это делать.  Но при этом, человек обманывает сам себя, потому что он всеми этими вещами просто оправдывает сам себя; то, что он не живет в соответствии со своими высшими ценностями и идеалами. И в результате, у него рано или поздно складывается чувство бессмысленности жизни.  Это часто бывает у людей в середине жизни – кризис середины возраста.

У человека с наполненной жизнью “кризиса середины жизни” не бывает. Кризис середины жизни бывает у людей, которые упустили свою жизнь, разменяли её на эти мелочи.  Спохватились и пытаются как-то скомпенсировать это за счет каких-то глупых поступков. Усталость и часто разрушенные отношения. Я пытаюсь быть хорошим для всех, в результате я не хорош ни для кого. Потому что я всё равно не успеваю все то, что другие хотят от меня.  И так как я не живу в соответствии со своим предназначением, я не исполняю ожиданий, которые есть у людей по отношению ко мне.

Это очень, скажем так, печальная жизнь. И опять же, тоже часто человек убегает куда из такой суетливой жизни? В какой квадрат? Четвертый. Чтоб расслабиться.  Четвертый квадрат – это самый любимый наш квадрат. Давайте жить в Четвертом квадрате  :smilies:  И самая "важная" вещь в четвертом квадрате – это что? Это интернет и телевизор. Телевизор – срочная вещь? Если, конечно, не показывают “C легким паром или Ирония судьбы”. Телевизор – несрочная вещь. Важная вещь? Нет, неважная вещь.

Новости мы смотрим. Объясняем себе ”я же должен знать новости”. Должны мы новости знать? Что-то в вашей жизни изменилось от этого? От того, что Мубарак скоро не будет Президентом Египта? Конечно, трудно прожить, не узнав об этом. Масса вещей каких-то в этой жизни есть и человек часто оправдывает себя тем, что мне же нужно расслабиться.  Интернет – это очень хороший способ как-то расслабиться, просто рассеять свой ум, но на самом деле, это губительный для нашего самосознания способ траты времени. 

Это вещь, которая рассеивает наш ум и, в конечном счете, люди, которые живут таким образом, просто живут безответственную жизнь. Просто убегают. Игры все эти компьютерные, ещё что-то такое - просто полное бегство, полная иллюзия. И есть второй квадрат.  Второй квадрат – это важная вещь. Это важные, но несрочные вещи. И, к сожалению, этот квадрат часто бывает жертвой всех остальных квадратов. Потому что, он же несрочный, правильно? Четвертый квадрат – хоть несрочный, но он неважный, поэтому туда легко убегать.

А второй квадрат – важный, но несрочный.  И к нему относятся такие важные вещи, как долгосрочное планирование, как выстраивание отношений с людьми, с важными людьми в моей жизни, на которых часто не хватает времени; духовная практика, йога, если я занимаюсь йогой каждый день, медитация; что-то, результаты чего невидны сразу. Все эти несрочные вещи, их обман заключается в том, что, как бы, результатов не видно. Только на большом протяжении.

Срочные вещи сразу: потушил пожар, ясно. А это несрочные вещи, их можно всегда отложить, правильно, что мы и делаем. Это обучение, когда я учусь, когда я повышаю квалификацию, какие-то упражнения, забота о здоровье, много каких-то вещей, которые часто бывают жертвой всего остального в нашей жизни.  И если человек работает по этому квадрату (это что-то, чем я хотел бы стимулировать ваше внимание), то в результате этого первый квадрат будет уменьшаться. Если я предварительно делаю какие-то несрочные, но важные вещи, то кризисов и проблем в моей жизни будет меньше, пожаров будет меньше. Тушить не нужно будет. И именно в этом квадрате жизнь человека становится по-настоящему осмысленной.

Б.В.Госвами. 7 привычек. 3 привычка, 1 лекция, Рига. 4.2.2011

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Люди пытаются найти каких-то форм бессмертия. В России есть один миллиардер, который запустил свою научную программу. К 2045 году он хочет стать бессмертным. Он уже рассчитал, что он как-то дотянет до этого времени и потом программу считают с его мозга и вставят в робот и он будет уже в новом теле робота дальше пытаться утвердить свою власть над этим миром. Но на самом деле всё это ошибка. Нам нужно вернуться в своё естественное состояние, которое не связано с этим телом. Но сделать это не так-то просто. 

Как только душа попадает в этот лабиринт или в этот океан материального мира, ей очень сложно отождествить себя с самой собой, потому что она постоянно получает подтверждения того, что она есть это тело. Тело отвлекает всё наше внимание, нам очень сложно это сделать. Йога - попытка это сделать. 

Что такое йога? Йога это не что иное как попытка отвлечься от тела и сосредоточиться на душе. С помощью *сло-о-жной* практики люди пытаются постепенно-постепенно сосредоточить, успокоить свой ум. Беда заключается в том, что у нас есть не только тело, но и ум. Этот ум самая большая проблема, потому что ум постоянно бушует, в нём всё время происходят какие-то бури, его очень сложно сосредоточить и ум мешает нам почувствовать себя душой. 

Мы слишком увлечены тем, что происходит на экране нашего ума. На экране нашего ума всё время происходят, проецируются какие-то фильмы и мы смотрим эти фильмы и отождествляем себя с тем, что происходит там. Нам слишком интересно здесь! В сущности, компьютер в каком-то смысле имитация этого ума и люди знают, когда они подсаживаются на компьютер, они готовы часами, сутками сидеть перед экраном компьютера и смотреть на него и смотреть что там происходит. 

Сейчас есть даже такая болезнь, некоторые  люди умирают. В компьютерных магазинах продаётся специальное приспособление, чтоб человек мог ходить в туалет не отходя от компьютера. Потому что ему жалко терять время, ему хочется сидеть перед компьютером и это, по сути, описание нашего материального существования. Мы сидим перед экраном нашего ума и мы прикованы к экрану нашего ума. Душа смотрит фильм, который проецируются на экран нашего ума и она не хочет отходить от этого. И поэтому йога с такими *жу-у-ткими* усилиями отдирает душу от тела 

Шримад-Бхагаватам 10.7.1-2, 12 июля 2013, Баку

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

ПРИЧИНА ВОЙН НА ВСЕХ УРОВНЯХ
Человек, полностью осознавший, что Я – единственный, кто наслаждается всеми жертвоприношениями и плодами подвижничества, что Я верховный владыка всех планет и полубогов, а также друг и благодетель всех живых существ, избавляется от материальных страданий и обретает полное умиротворение.

Шрила Прабхупада называл этот стих формулой мира. В свое время первые вайшнавы вышли на демонстрацию перед Организацией Объединенных Наций и там происходил марш мира и какие-то люди сидели с требованиями установить мир во всем мире. И преданные вышли и у них было написано на большом плакате: „Мы знаем формулу мира” или что-то в роде этого, потому что сколько бы люди ни требовали мира, сколько бы они ни выходили на демонстрации, ни объявляли голодовок, ни пытались как-то установить мир, войны не прекращаются.

Эти войны происходят повсюду – в странах, в домах, между соседями, между мужем и женой и даже внутри нас – на всех уровнях. Все время происходят сражения – люди сражаются, ссорятся, убивают, течет кровь реками, люди причиняют друг другу боль, люди не могут обрести мир, хотя все хотят мира, все хотят быть счастливыми, все хотят, чтобы было бесконечное счастье.

В результате получается только бесконечное беспокойство в лучшем случае. В худшем случае эти беспокойства достигают крайней степени. Шрила Прабхупада, комментируя этот стих, объясняет, что причина этого простая – люди не понимают Бога и не понимают кто такой Бог; не признают Бога в полном объеме, не знают что значит признать Бога.

Бхагавад-гита 5.29 Алчевск, 21.5.2007

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

КАК ИЗМЕНИТЬ СЕБЯ, А НЕ ПОЛИТИЧЕСКИЙ СТРОЙ, СОЦИАЛЬНЫЕ УСЛОВИЯ И ВСЁ ОСТАЛЬНОЕ, ЧТО ТАК НАМ МЕШАЕТ?
Всякий раз когда мы сталкиваемся с какой-то проблемой... Кто-то из вас сталкивался с проблемами? Всякий раз, когда мы оказываемся в сложной ситуации, очень часто инстинктивная реакция на эту проблему или сложную ситуацию простая – нужно изменить все остальное. Человек почему-то думает, что нужно поменять других, нужно поменять мир, нужно поменять обстоятельства, нужно поменять политическое устройство, нужно поменять всё, что ему мешает. 

Как правило, человек не задумывается над тем, что на самом деле ему нужно поменять самого себя. Потому что в 99,9 % случаев проблема лежит в нём. Мы знаем что этот подход, в частности, лежал в основах марксизма. В своё время я учил марксизм-ленинизм и там была громкая фраза Маркса из "Манифеста коммунистической партии": "Все предыдущие системы объясняли мир, а мы его поменяем". Мы знаем чем окончилось эта грандиозная попытка поменять мир

И в общем-то мне с самого начала мне хотелось сформулировать этот принцип - попытка поменять что-то вне себя, как правило, всегда неплодотворна, обречена на неудачу и не решает проблему, а замаскировывает, затушевывает её, не позволяет нам по-настоящему проблему понять. И если мы разберемся, то поймем, что гораздо легче приложить усилия к самому себе, чем к окружающей среде. 

Окружающая среда зависит от множества факторов, она зависит от других людей, она очень инертная, её очень сложно менять. Но, несмотря на все эти обстоятельства, люди всегда предпочитают именно этот путь – поменять всё остальное: другого человека, мужа, жену, социальные условия, строй. В результате никакая проблема не решается, все остается на тех же местах и человек обманывает сам себя.

И есть очень веская причина, по которой человек избирает трудный путь и не идет, казалось бы, гораздо более естественным путем попыток понять, что же во мне породило эту проблему, что же во мне самом эту проблему вызвало и куда мне действительно нужно приложить свои усилия.

Так вот, причина, по которой люди избирают сложный путь, очевидно сложный путь, и не идут путем гораздо более эффективным, очень простая: у людей нет инструментов для перемены самого себя. Люди не понимают, что значит поменять самого себя, каким образом поменять самого себя, и, естественно, возникает много различных слоев самооправдания, почему нужно поменять всё остальное, но не самого себя.

© Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж. Решение сложных ситуаций

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

В материальном мире люди объединяются только под угрозой внешнего врага. Единственный принцип по которому люди объединяются в материальном мире – это когда на них давит что-то извне, им нужно объединиться, их что-то объединяет, и они пытаются сопротивляться этому внешнему давлению, и страх есть та сила, которая помогает им сбиться в кучу.

Но это не имеет никакого отношения к общине вайшнавов. Община вайшнавов основана на том, что мы понимаем, что причина номер один, по которой общность вайшнавов разрушается – это зависть. Лекарство от зависит – любовь, в высшем смысле этого слова. Но, так как вначале мы ещё не способны на любовь в высшем смысле этого слова, то неким бледным проявлением любви и в первом приближении является уважение.

Уважение значит, что мы не распространяем дурные сплетни друг о друге, не говорим какие-то глупости. Мы просто, если что-то нам непонятно, мы открыто подходим к другому человеку и спрашиваем: «Почему ты это сделал? Почему ты это сказал?»

И один очень важный принцип, о котором мне хотелось сказать: если мы хотим сохранить общину, если мы хотим чтобы действительно этот драгоценный дух общины, эта ткань общины постепенно начала ткаться очень важно чтобы мы не хранили обиды на сердце.
В некоторых христианских общинах, по крайней мере в одной, о которой я знаю, есть замечательный принцип, которым мне хотелось поделиться с вами: не хранить обиду больше чем один день.

Мы не сможем не обижаться друг на друга. Всегда будут какие-то недоразумения, всегда люди будут что-то не так делать, что-то не так говорить, что-то мы будем неправильно воспринимать, но очень простой принцип заключается в том, что вечером, прежде чем лечь спать, я вспоминаю обо всех взаимодействиях, которые случились у меня на протяжении дня, я думаю о том, что произошло со мной, я благодарю всех тех людей, которые сделали для меня что-то хорошее, которые улыбнулись, которые воодушевили меня, и я прощаю всех тех людей, кто меня обидел. 

Я не засыпаю до тех пор, пока я не простил их, пока я не отпустил это. И даже если не удалось отпустить полностью, по крайней мере попытайтесь отпустить хотя бы чуть-чуть. Самый крайний срок – два дня. Ну точно не более трёх дней. Мы не должны носить в себе эти обиды, не должны носить на сердце эту чёрную энергию, которая только подпитывает нашу зависть, и которая в сущности возникла в результате зависти. Потому что наши обиды это результат нашей завистливой природы, но сейчас не время для того, чтобы объяснять связь одного с другим.

Поверьте мне на слово: эти два проявления человеческой природы неразрывно связаны друг с другом. И это фундамент, ещё раз – уважение, отсутствие сплетен, то что мы не обижаемся на других. Обижаемся, но ненадолго. Это очень важная вещь, о которой мне хотелось сказать в самом начале.

И теперь дальше возникает следующий очень важный вопрос: а как действительно мы можем совсем разных людей свести воедино? Потому что, опять же, как правило люди, пытаясь объединиться друг с другом, часто совершают одну и ту же ошибку. 
Эта ошибка заключается в том, что они начинают бояться что другие люди думают по-другому. Что у другого человека немножко другие представления, или ещё что-то…

Всегда, когда люди объединяются есть один соблазн, которого нужно избегать: это соблазн всех подстричь под одну гребенку, всех сделать одинаковыми, всех уровнять. Это, к сожалению, та самая ошибка, которая была заложена в грандиозный эксперимент, творившийся на протяжении семидесяти лет в Советском Союзе. 

В принципе, в Советском Союзе было много замечательных вещей, и ценности, которые были заложены, были хорошими: уважение друг к другу, там говорилось об этом, говорилось о каких-то ещё важных вещах…, о том, что нужно быть вместе, о том, что мы хорошие, но при этом не учитывалась одна очень важная вещь – то, что люди всегда будут разные.

Попытка ровнять всех, сделать всех абсолютно одинаковыми, она, в конце концов, послужила тому, что эта грандиозная идея, грандиозный эксперимент закончился неудачей, и весь Советский Союз развалился. Так вот, ещё раз, уважение означает уважение того, что другой человек разный. Но тогда, если все люди разные, и главное – у всех людей разные желания, правильно? У нас же разные желания? Как же нам можно быть вместе? Как можно на самом деле людей с разными желаниями свести вместе, и сделать так, чтобы они существовали вместе.

Мы знаем: желания растягивают нас. Желания – та самая центробежная сила, которая заставляет людей разбегаться: у меня одно желание, у него другое желание. Что тогда будет нас объединять? Если мы признаем разнице друг друга, разницу в образах мыслей, разницу во взглядах, если мы признаем что у разных людей разные желания, разные потребности, они разные… 

У людей разных возрастных групп разные потребности: детям нужно одно, пожилым людям нужно другое, молодым людям нужно третье… 
Что же тогда будет объединять? Что тот клей, который нас объединяет? И вот тут хотелось сказать одну очень важную вещь: на основании чего мы можем объединиться.

Прежде всего этой объединяющей силой, скрепляющей нас должно быть очень ясное понимание духовной науки. В пределах этого ясного, единого понимания духовной науки, и ясного понимания нашего равенства, которое вытекает из духовной науки, а на основании духовной науки вытекает то, что мы все равны, мы все души, мы все – одна десятитысячная часть кончика волоса, и один не лучше другого.

Мужчины не лучше женщин, женщины не лучше мужчин, потому что у всех одна и та же душа. Кто-то более умный, кто-то совсем не грамотный, разницы никакой нет.

Ценность правильных отношений,  24.04.2016

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

КАК ЖЕ КРИШНА ДОПУСТИЛ ОСКВЕРНЕНИЕ ВРИНДАВАНА И СТРАДАНИЯ ПРЕДАННЫХ?
Второй завоеватель, я забыл об этом рассказать, чтоб ещё больше всё это осквернить, поиздеваться над чувствами индусов, чтоб положить конец этим суевериям, он разрушил все храмы, а Божества из храмов отдал в мясные лавки и велел мясникам пользоваться этими Божествами как грузом, как гирями, когда они взвешивали туши.

Вопрос: - Как Кришна это допустил?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: -  Кришна позаботиться о них, справедливость будет восстановлена, но Сам Кришна пришел как Чайтанья Махапрабху. Узнав об этом он дал обет, что восстановит Вриндаван и вернёт в него его былую славу и величие, и вдохнёт в него вторую жизнь. Это произошло.

Вопрос: - Как это произошло, что мусульмане завоевывали, оскверняли, разрушали культуру?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Это, кстати говоря, было тоже определенное предсказание и проклятие. Цари которые правили здесь... Это результат деградации из-за того, что брахманы утратили свою силу; потом цари, которые под руководством брахманов тоже утратили силу и могущество и стали нарушать. Брахманы деградировали, стали пользоваться Божествами как средством для зарабатывания денег. Это естественный процесс. Произошло то, что должно было произойти - мусульмане ворвались и вообщем-то надругались над всем этим. Но, в сущности, они были всего лишь проявлением того, что уже делали деградировавшие брахманы

Паломник: - Ещё вопрос. Очень много вайшнавов пострадало...

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Это между ними и Кришной

Другой  паломник: - Страдания вайшнавов это, по моему, особый разговор

_Вриндаван 3. Продолжительность 84:57_

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

В Англии, Германии и так далее, протестантские секты первом делом сказали, что священнослужители вообще не нужны. Не нужно мне вообще никого между мной и Богом. Между мной и Иисусом Христом никого не нужно - мешают, и к тому же гуру-дакшину просят. Мы все святые, мы все можем непосредственно прийти...

Иисуса Христа распяли, он за нас пострадал на кресте и всё что нужно уже сделано. Зачем нам ещё кто-то нужен? И в результате этого появились все эти протестантские движения. В этих протестантских движениях говорят: "Мы все святые. Христос за нас уже расплатился, он за нас отстрадал, все грехи с нас сняты. Я - святой, я могу делать всё что угодно - никаких проблем нету. Я уже чего-то достиг, теперь я могу заниматься материальной деятельностью. 

И таким образом возникла Америка. Америка - типичный продукт этой протестантской культуры. В результате этого отношения, этого взгляда на мир, люди подумали: "А что собственно? Всё, уже моя духовная жизнь кончилась. 2000 лет назад она началась и уже кончилась, и достигла совершенства. Теперь, в этот короткий промежуток жизни, который у меня есть, я могу заниматься чем угодно и чем больше, тем лучше. 

Буду строить своё материальное счастье и потом когда придет время я скажу Харе Христос или что-то там, и вознесусь к нему наслаждаться вечной жизнью. И получилась эта материалистическая цивилизация, которая пытается навязать свои принципы всем остальным. И можем видеть, что тоже самое происходит в сознании Кришны, тоже самое происходит в ИСККОН. Точно тоже самое. 

Все те же самые процессы происходят сейчас. И все отклонения, все апасампрадайи, все секты, возникающие в  ИСККОН или около ИСККОН, все касаются в основном этого вопроса - вопроса отношения к гуру: кто такой гуру и что значит предаться гуру. Сначала что бывает? Как это было? Несколько гуру назначат, сказали: - Вот, он - гуру. 

И другие люд не подумали в чём собственно смысл гуру и соответственно часть этих гуру пали и возникла реакция - тот же самый искконовский протестантизм, протестантизм в сознании Кришны - ритвик-вада, когда говорят, что вообще гуру нет, что нам не нужен никакой гуру, что Шрила Прабхупада нас уже спас. Он уже спас нас, он уже расплатился, он уже всё сделал что нужно. И в конечном счёте это всё потому, что человек не хочет предаваться, что в конечном счёте человек хочет наслаждаться. Он хочет заниматься религией, но при этом он хочет наслаждаться.

Шримад Бхагаватам 4.21.13

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

И место это называется Чампахати. Бхактивинода Тхакур объясняет, откуда взялось это название. Он говорит, что некогда, в Сатья-югу и позже, здесь была огромная роща деревьев чампа. И люди собирали цветы чампы. Кришна очень любит чампу. Это любимые цветы Кришны. И если кто-то хочет доставить удовольствие Кришне, он должен поклоняться Ему с помощью цветов чампы. Кришна любит аромат. Кришна с ума сходит от аромата. Никакая пуджа не обходится без ароматических веществ, из них цветы чампы не знают себе равных по тому, насколько они нравятся Кришне.

Бхактивинода Тхакур объясняет, что потом, с наступлением капитализма (как он объясняет), люди стали торговать этими цветами. Вначале все кто угодно могли собирать цветы, но когда эра торгашества окончательно установилась на Земле, то вместо того, чтобы этому месту называться рощей чампы, оно стало называться рынком чампы. Чампу стали в больших количествах продавать здесь. И поэтому она стала называться Чампахата или Чампахати, как она называется сейчас.

Чампахати. Часть 1

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

И здесь в данном случае Сута Госвами объясняет, что этот огонь вражды или войны в материальном мире возникает сам по себе, потому что у людей есть неудовлетворенность в сердце, из-за неудовлетворенности возникает гнев, из-за гнева  все войны появляются и не нужно Бога во всём этом обвинять. Как есть знаменитое стихотворение Гумилёва, где он описывает это. Потому что люди думают, что Бог всё это устраивает. И оно так и называется - "Театр".  Стихотворение начинается примерно таким образом: 

Все мы, святые и воры,
Из алтаря и острога
Все мы — смешные актеры
В театре у Господа Бога.

И дальше описывается эта сцена как Господь сидит у себя в ложе и у Него там на хитоне золотистые звёзды. И с интересом смотрит как эта пьеса разыгрывается в материальном мире. Вот и Он следит чтобы всё было правильно, и соответственно: 

Так не должно быть по плану!
Чтобы блюсти упущенья,
Боли, глухому титану,
Вверил он ход представленья.

Боль вознеслася горою,
Хитрой раскинулась сетью,
Всех, утомленных игрою,
Хлещет кровавою плетью.

Множатся пытки и казни…
И возрастает тревога,
Что, коль не кончится праздник
В театре Господа Бога?!

Это как люди понимают как что происходит - Господь развлекается: 

Что, коль не кончится праздник
В театре Господа Бога?!

Они в конце концов его винят: "Ты виноват, Ты виноват". Он виноват во всём этом и Он придумал всё это. И мы все знаем - метафора с Карабасом-Барабасом и кукольный театр Карабаса-Барабаса тоже самое в сущности, тоже некое обвинение. Ну, правда, там всё получше немножко. У Гимилёва всё жёстко.

Множатся пытки и казни…
И возрастает тревога

Но тут Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что не нужно Бога винить, однако, тем не менее он говорит, что всё равно эти войны  это план Бога. И план бога чтобы невежественные люди уничтожили друг друга и что в конечно счёте Бог хочет милости. Это очень интересна вещь, потому что мы должны понимать, что страдания, которые к нам приходят это тоже милость Бога. Я уже говорил, что Первый раздел это милость Бога, и в том числе эта война была в глобальном смысле милостью Бога и на персональном уровне это тоже милость Бога.

Есть замечательное сравнение. Гуру Махарадж однажды его привёл. Потрясающее совершенно сравнение. лесники, которые ухаживают в Калифорнии за реликтовыми лесами секвойи вдруг обнаружили, что новых порослей нет, что этот лес не воспроизводится, что так или иначе не растут новые деревья  они стали думать в чём дело. Оказалось, что проблема в том, что в этом секвойном лесу давно не было пожаров. 

И механизм, который стоит за этим - у секвой или у каких-то других этих самых, у них очень мощные шишки и семечко не может вырваться из шишки пока шишка не треснет от пожара. Иначе говоря, чтобы секвойя проросла или чтобы какая-то новая жизнь появилась эта шишка должна в огне пожара треснуть. И примерно тоже самое получается с пожаром в бамбуковом лесу этого мира, когда страдания приходят к нам нами же самими вызванные. 

Пламя этих страданий приводит к тому, что росток бхакти может, если он у нас где-то там есть, проклюнуться сквозь непробиваемую корку ложного эго. Росток бхакти где-то там есть, но эта штука должна треснуть. и мы все знаем - когда страдания приходят мы хватаемся за чётки с очень большим энтузиазмом и начинаем искренне молиться.

Это то, что здесь Шрила Прабхупада описывает. С одной стороны, да - Господь не причастен к этому, но в тоже самое время у Него есть план. Уничтожение людей непричастных к Его плану - это часть Его плана

Идеальное царство Махараджи Юдхиштхиры и беды современной цивилизации. Лекция 1. Обзор Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.10. 20 июня 2016

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Он правил подобно тому, как Индра правит небесным царством и Шрила Прабхупада переводит: "Он обратился к делам, требующие совершенного знания." Очень важный момент и Шрила Прабхупада подчеркивает важную вещь в комментарии: "У такого царя как Махарадж Юдхиштхира не было своей собственной идеологии. Он должен был лишь следовать наставлениям Самого непогрешимого Господа и Его авторитетного представителя, Бхишмадевы. В шастрах сказано, что необходимо следовать указаниям великого авторитета и непогрешимого Господа, не преследуя личных целей и не выдумывая своей собственной идеологии". 

Шрила Прабхупада тут пишет, что государства сейчас враждуют из-за идеологических разногласий. Почему? Потому что каждый придумал свою идеологию, потому что нет этого сложного акта искреннего принятия идеологии, которая сходит на нас с высшего плана. Вот. И мы выдумываем свои идеологии и потом, если у нас есть уже своя идеология, начинаем сражаться.

- Я прав!
- Нет, я прав!

И все правы, и  все сражаются друг с другом. На самом деле все неправы, потому что нужно всего лишь навсего, как тут говорится: _бхишмоктам_ и _атхачйутоктам_ - просто послушать представителя Бога и Самого Бога, причем интересно - сознательно подчёркивается бхишмоктам атхачйутоктам. Человек сначала слушает представителя Бога или духовного учителя, потом ему открывается смысл того, что говорит Ачьюта, того что говорит Бог.

Люди иногда думают, что они сами смогут понять слова Ачьюты. Нет, это будет своя собственная идеология, извращенная нашим сознанием.

бхишмоктам атхачйутоктам - в результате сомнения или ошибки уйдут. Какая-то наша запутанность, вибхрамах и вигьяна будет расширяться в нашем сердце. Иначе, Шрила Прабхупада подчёркивает этот момент, что лидеры должны быть совершенны и что первая и главная квалификация лидера это их способность слушать некое послание, которое исходит из более высокого источника. Тут говорится: "глава исполнительной власти должен быть человеком, получившим, подобно Махарадже Юдхиштхире, специальную подготовку". 

И в этом специальная подготовка. Специальная подготовка в том, чтобы слушать и принимать и тогда мир был счастлив, как заканчивает этот комментарий Прабхупада. Мир будет счастлив, когда человек сам станет совершенным, слушая совершенных. Тут специально Господа Кришну называют Ачьюта. Ачьюта значит непогрешимый. Нам нужно выслушать слова Непогрешимого Господа и принять их и в этом заключается специальная подготовка лидеров

Идеальное царство Махараджи Юдхиштхиры и беды современной цивилизации, 20 июня 2016

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

И дальше 4-й стих. Собственно, начиная с 4-го стиха: 4-й,5-й и 6-ой стихи это социальная программа, которую должен реализовывать лидер. Вернее, скажем так, результат того, что лидер соответствует тому, что от него ожидается. Эти три стиха очень интересные. Реальное описание того, что люди вправе ожидать от лидера. Шрила Прабхупада так и пишет, что люди должны понять. 

"Чтобы очистить человека и смести все отжившее, мы должны проанализировать дефекты современной цивилизации, сверив её с картиной, описанной в этих стихах, и последовать по стопам Махараджи Юдхиштхиры." То есть опасный такой комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады. Это в пятом стихе он говорит, что мы не должны принимать как нечто само собой разумеющееся то безобразие... Естественно, что мы можем сделать? Мы можем только пытаться сами насколько это возможно следовать по стопам Махараджи Юдхиштхиры и слушать, и пытаться реализовать ту программу, которую Шрила Прабхупада дал. 

Идеальное царство Юдхиштхиры и беды современной цивилизации. 20 июня 2016

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Для всего мира — опьяневшие Яду начинаю убивать друг друга, что в действительности ужасный грех. Как это возможно, чтобы все эти возвышенные вайшнавы полностью обезумели от опьянения, похватали эти стальные мечи и убивали друг друга, и всё в крови?

Ачарьи говорят: «Это была лишь иллюзия». Вишванатх Чакраварти Тхакур объясняет, он рассказывает небольшую историю, что был некий волшебник, который пришёл к царю и показал некую магию. Волшебник пришёл со своей женой и двумя детьми и в конце этой необыкновенной магии царица отдала своё ожерелье жене волшебника. И дети стали выпрашивать это ожерелье, которое было подарено царицей жене фокусника. 

И один из них вырвал это ожерелье, а другой пытался отобрать его у брата, и вдруг они начали драться друг с другом. Эти два маленьких мальчика, на глазах всех. И они убили друг друга. И мать увидела это, и покончила собой. И тогда волшебник полностью впал в отчаянье и тоже покончил собой. 

И вдруг весь царский двор… Тут четыре мертвых тела, и все полностью в шоке разошлись по домам после этого, так называемого, представления. И через неделю царь получает письмо, где волшебник пишет: «Понравилось ли Вам наше представление? И кстати, Вы оплатили только за первое отделение нашего представления, Вы так и не оплатили за второе. Я здесь со своей женой и двумя детками, это был лишь гипноз».

Вишванатх Чакраварти Тхакур говорит, что эта эмоционально насыщенная лила того же рода. Этого никогда не происходило. Это был только гипноз. Причина, или цель этой лилы позволить атеистам продолжать думать, что Кришна всего лишь обычный человек, как и все Ядавы, Кришна — не Бог. Для Кришны очень важно сохранять эту часть его проявления, чтобы те люди, которые желают быть атеистами имели такую возможность атеистами оставаться. 

И для этого Он создаёт эту лилу, в которой охотник убивает Кришну. Как ты можешь убить Кришну? Охотник убивает Кришну, и все Ядавы убивают друг друга. Это одна из причин. И разумеется, Кришна не хочет слишком могущественных людей. Он пришёл, чтобы освободить Землю от бремени этих слишком могущественных царей. И Его династия очень могущественная. Вы понимаете, что когда два могущественных человека в одном месте, они тяготятся обществом друг друга. Они слишком могущественны. Причина в этом. И мы должны ясно понимать, что это не та лила, которая на самом деле произошла. Они просто заняли позицию полубогов, и вернулись в духовный мир. Это просто некий гипнотический сеанс.

«Шримад-Бхагаватам» 1.11.6-7. Мангалор. Индия. 27.1.2019 (Перевод)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Что касается перспектив нашего Общества, то по дороге сюда я ехал с двумя женщинами из администрации Барнаула, которые очень хорошо относятся к сознанию Кришны. У нас была с ними ученая беседа, в том числе о перспективах нашего Общества. И они сказали, что с социологической точки зрения у вас огромные перспективы. Потому что, с точки зрения социологии, будущее есть у тех религиозных организаций, у которых, во-первых, есть молодые люди.

Если в религии есть какие-то молодые люди, значит у нее есть будущее. Есть у нас молодые люди? Слава Богу, есть. Второе очень важное условие, в котором у нас немножко слабее это – есть ли у нас хорошие семьи. Если в наше общество приходят семьи, семьи с детьми, если у нас есть способность передавать по наследству детям эти принципы, объяснять им или показывать им то, что человек может быть счастлив в материальном мире, живя в соответствии с принципами сознания Кришны.

Тут сложнее, но даже тут я вижу некоторое улучшение, даже тут я вижу как мы становимся более зрелыми, как появляется более зрелый подход к этому и как возникает некая культура преемственности. Меня на самом деле больше всего поражает в Индии религия сикхов. Сикхи считают себя индусами, индуистами. Они, в сущности, разделяют основные положения индуизма, хотя там есть некоторое мусульманское влияние.

Она возникла как некая реформаторская система. Гуру Нанак – основатель сикхизма, был современником Господа Чайтаньи.  Но при этом, что удалось Гуру Нанаку и его последователям, ему удалось сделать настолько глубокими эти традиции, что сейчас сикхи одна из самых укорененных общин в Индии. И они в высшей степени последовательно следуют всем этим принципам. Все сикхи носят чалмы, не бреются, у них есть свои принципы. Они следуют этому. Молодые люди  все этому очень четко следуют.

До сих пор там практически среди сикхов  нет ни одного нищего. Если ехать по улицам Индии, там огромное количество нищих. Сердце кровью обливается, когда видишь эту нищету. Среди сикхов их просто нет. Они очень честные. Если заходить в их храмы, то сразу же поражаешься чистоте. И каждый сикх, особенно для них это почетная обязанность мыть храм.

Там видишь богатых-богатых сикхов, солидных, с животом, которые в течение всего времени дня с самого утра до позднего вечера кто-то моет храм. Кто-то моет ступеньки. Чистота там абсолютно идеальная. И можно видеть это. Не может не трогать, когда видишь людей, которые до такой степени искренне и последовательно практикуют свою собственную религию.

Каким-то образом им это удалось – провести эту преемственность.   И я думаю, что если мы поставим перед собой эту задачу, тогда у нас будет будущее. Наше будущее, еще раз, заключается в том, что у нас должны быть молодые люди, очень крепкие семьи и дети, которые выращены в сознании Кришны. Я вижу все больше и больше детей преданных, которые тоже становятся преданными, становятся брахмачарьями, начинают как-то воспринимать эти принципы. Так что, хорошие тенденции тут тоже есть

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Бхагавад-Гита 3.37

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Ещё одна фраза, от которой сердце кровью обливается. Шрила Прабхупада пишет в комментарии к этому стиху: "Человеческая цивилизация должна основываться на том, что производит материальная природа, и не пытаться искусственными средствами развивать экономику, во имя мишурной роскоши и чувственных наслаждений превращая мир в хаос искусственной власти и алчности. Это не что иное, как жизнь собак и свиней." Что движет Шрилой Прабхупадой? Именно сострадание, которое Кришна проявил. Кришна специально установил Махараджу Юдхиштхиру, чтобы это идеальное царство было показано, а сейчас это хаос искусственной власти и алчности. 

Идеальное царство Махараджи Юдхиштхиры и беды современной цивилизации

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Шрила Прабхупада интересную вещь пишет. Он говорит о том, что современная цивилизация порождает вражду трёх типов: вражду человека к человеку... В результате экономической системы и всего остального люди враждуют и мы можем видеть это. Вражду между человеком и природой. Мы можем видеть как человек в сущности воюет с природой. И вражду между человеком и животными. Это три вида вражды или враждебности, которая изначально исходит из враждебности или зависти человека. Эта зависть человека, распространяясь на всё остальное приводит к тому, что человек находится в состоянии войны: с людьми...

_Из зала не слышно_

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - А? Это пятый текст. Между человеком и человеком, человеком и природой и человеком и животными. Три вида. Человек с человеком, человек и природа: океаны... Ну, то есть, всё мстит. Природа жестоко мстит нам.

Как сказал Мичурин: "Мы не можем ждать милостей от природы. Взять их у нее - наша задача". остроумный человек перефразировал это: "Мы не можем ждать милостей, после того, что мы с ней сделали". И это несомненный факт - мы не не можем ждать от неё милости. Природа мстит, природа жестоко мстит и это только начало после того, что люди делают. Это - вражда и люди будут ещё более агрессивно относиться ко всему остальному 

Идеальное царство Махараджи Юдхиштхиры и беды современной цивилизации

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Западные коровы, дающие молоко А1 vs настоящих зебувидных коров, дающих полезное молоко А2*
 И дальше он задаёт вопрос: "создала ли эта цивилизация что-либо кроме вражды между людьми и государствами?". Что на самом деле породила эта цивилизация кроме бесконечной бесконечной вражды, в которой мы постоянно варимся?

"Утвердила ли она равенство и братство, если по прихоти одного человека тысячи людей посылаются на адские фабрики и поля сражений?"
И тут конечно Шрила Прабхупада говорит о радостных коровах как основе здоровой цивилизации. 

Почему люди так враждебны друг с другом? Ответ на это очень простой - потому что они коровьего молока не пьют. Сейчас его нет. - продаётся Пармалат, которым даже бактерии брезгуют - три месяца открытым стоит и не скисает. Недавно последний анекдот обошел весь YouTube. 

Купили творог или творожный продукт в супермаркете и оказалось, что он горит издавая при этом отчётливый пластиковый запах,причём хорошо так горит, долго. То есть топить этим творогом можно вполне. Посмотрите "горящий творог". Берут продукт,  там не написано что он горящий, а он горит. Позвонили в лабораторию, которая анализирует все эти вещи. "Что мы можем сделать? Всё хорошо"

И Шрила Прабхупада  говорит, что нельзя продукты питания на фабриках производить, но люди достигли этого совершенства. - они уже производят "творог". и, теперь,  совершенно уверен, скажут: - Ну хорошо. Не нравится вам что горит? Сделаем так, чтоб негорящий творог был - никаких проблем нет. Гореть не будет.

И люди реально покупают  эти вещи, люди этим питаются.

Почему корова основа ведической цивилизации? потому что Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что молоко это жидкая любовь, особенно у коровы. Ученые делали такой эксперимент. Они брали гормоны коров и вкалывали другим животным. И поразительным образом другие животные начинали любить своё потомство гораздо больше чем они любили до этого. Особенность коров в том, что они безумно любят. Поэтому собственно слово ватсалья происходит от слова телёнок. 

Ватса значит телёнок. И вастсалья это отношение к детям как корова относится. Это некий идеал, образец. Образец материнской или родительской любви - это корова. Корова безумно любит своего телёнка и говорится, что у коров есть два качества: _параупакари_ - они заботятся о благе других, они о себе не думают и _нирапарадхи_ - у них нет злости или злобы, у них нет оскорбительной природы в сердце и поэтому когда человек пьёт нормальное, реальное молоко, то у него проявляется любовь в сердце, он становится умиротворённым. если человек не пьёт, а сейчас сознательная пропаганда.

Я позвонил одному моему другу. Он занимает большое положение в правительстве и начал его уговаривать: - Поедемте в Индию, там коровы, там молоко будет.

Он говорит: - Нет, нет. Мне нельзя молоко

Я говорю: - Почему нельзя?

Он говорит: - Учёные говорят, что после 40 лет молоко нельзя. Потому что уже вредно молоко

Я говорю: - Да ерунда всё

То есть люди живут этим. 

Есть один человек в Индии. Он по моему уже ушел. Он саньяси был, у него была огромная гошала. Он скармливал коровам зерно и питался только тем зерном, которое прошло через корову. Он из навоза выбирал оставшиеся зёрна, молол из них муку, делал чапати и только этим питался. Он дожил до 120 лет абсолютно здоровым, причём был очень больным человеком. Он не от хорошей жизни стал это делать. Он вылечился от всех своих болезней, потому что стал есть только вот этот вот продукт

Из зала: - Ведь это какой же бизнес же может быть в ИСККОНе! 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Это хорошая идея  :smilies:   :smilies:  Но на самом деле настоящие коровы - это чудо. Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что наши коровы это не совсем коровы, почти коровы - гопрая, потому что Веды дают определение коров. Коровы это те, у кого есть Сурья-чандра-нади - особый канал, начинающийся с горба. 

У них должен быть горб, у них должна быть свисающая кожа и на горбе у них есть определённый завиток, с которого начинается Сурья-чандра-нади. Этот завиток, как бы воронка, аккумулирует солнечную и лунную энергию и коровы могут реально производить золото. В крови коров есть следы золота и учёные до сих пор не могут понять. Именно этих коров, у которых есть Сурья-чандра-нади. Почему? Потому что они преобразуют солнечный свет в золото и серебро и, соответственно, это поступает в молоко. Именно эти зебувидные коровы.

***

В Советском Союзе в своё время пытались скрестить обычных коров с зебувидными коровами, потому что зебувидные коровы в принципе не болеют. У обычных коров мастит и много другого, на них всё время мухи летят. На зебувидных коров мухи не летят, у них нет мастита, каких-то других болезней. 

Поэтому они вывели и до сих пор есть это хозяйство коров с примесью зебувидных коров - настоящих коров. С нашей точки зрения именно они являются настоящими коровами. И тут говорится, что они приносили много молока, вымя переполнялось. Ну то есть мы реально должны понимать, насколько важным принципом является корова. Иначе мы будем есть творожный продукт из супермаркета и пить молоко Пармалат, которое непонятно откуда берётся

***

Но реально, если мы видим настоящие породы коров, которые у Кришны были - Гир, например, они же очень красивые. У ниже такие большие глаза и всё остальное, но в любом случае наши коровы это тоже коровы, они близкие родственники. Но Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что в конечном счёте современная цивилизация производит вражду между людьми и государствами. Да, ещё одна интересная вещь, касающаяся этих зебувидных коров, - там казеин другой. Есть два вида казеина. 

Один называется А1, а другой - А2. Так вот: зебувидные дают А2 и он очень полезный, а А1 практически не усваивается. Почему современные диетологи выступают против молока? Потому что они опираются на другое молоко, на молоко, основанном на этом казеине. И человека, который это открыл убили. Мне рассказывали эту историю. 

Но в Австралии они сейчас вводят всё больше и больше этих зебувидных коров. В западных супермаркетах молоко даже маркировано: А1 или А2. У нас ещё до этого не дошло, но у нас ещё собственно этого нет. Там люди, которые заботятся о своём здоровье, знают что одно не очень полезно, а другое, наоборот, - очень полезное. И Шрила Прабхупада тут снова и снова повторяет эту мысль: "Почему человек считает себя в праве убивать коров во имя своих эгоистических целей"

Недавно тоже в Индии был совершенно курьёзны случай. Один политик достаточного высокого ранга, когда пришло нынешнее правительство Моди к власти, заявил, что у нас же в конституции записано, что люди должны уважать религию других людей, уважать чувства других людей. Он говорит: - По-хорошему, тогда мусульмане в Индии должны перестать есть говядину. Потому что если вы уважаете, вы же можете прожить без говядины? Ну ешьте всё остальное, не ешьте говядину, это наше религиозное чувство, вы задеваете.

Поднялся такой ор и прежде всего Индийский национальный конгресс во главе с Сони Ганди закричали: - Он нам говорит что нам есть, чего нам не есть! И разразился страшный скандал. Этого политика, по-моему, быстренько  уволили, хотя в принципе, здравую мысль высказал человек. Если корова это основа ведической цивилизации и вся религия основана на этом и не без очень серьёзных оснований, то почему другие должны...

Из зала: - Давно это было?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да, это недавно было, буквально не давно, - год назад.

Из зала: - А Нарендра Моди... (не слышно)

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Ну он тоже политик, сейчас же всё решается большинством голосов и на волне политической корректности - кто он такой чтобы говорить что нам есть или не есть - это наша религия, она позволяет, - его затюкали, бедного. И много других вещей. 

Поразительная вещь - сейчас в Австралию ввозят зебувидных коров, а в Индии их уничтожают полностью и заменяют на западных коров по опять же абсолютно абсурдным причинам, - только потому, что западные коровы более продуктивны, они дают больше молока. Они приносят больше молока, в результате, Враджарену говорил, что  их буквально эксплуатируют этих бедных коров...

Да, и ещё другая вещь, про которую нужно знать. В ведической цивилизации корову побуждали давать молоко, сначала подводя к ней телёнка. Телёнок немножко пил и потом молоко само лилось. Сейчас чтобы молоко лилось делают укол гормона и молоко начинает литься. Бедные коровы в ужасе дрожат и плачут, когда к ним приходит хозяин для того чтобы выдоить молоко. Не говоря уже об электродоилках, которые с кровью выдавливают молоко. Это то самое молоко, которое...

Из зала: - Пармалат

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Пармалат вряд ли. Пармалат это уже не понятно что такое. Пармалат из нефти, какая то фракция нефти наверняка. Еще во время войны была порода, которая жила в лесу полностью, но они при этом знали своих хозяев. Они полностью на самообслуживании были. 

Они немного молока приносили, но они просто два раза в день приходили к хозяину, чтобы их подоили и потом снова убегали в лес. Хозяин ничего другого не делал только доил у них молоко, потому что им нужно отдать это молоко кому-то. К сожалению, этой породы сейчас уже нет, но такая порода была. Они даже жили зимой в Сибири и просто приходили к своему хозяину.


Это пример, доказательство, что это специально для людей. И Аюрведа говорит ещё одну очень важную вещь, что корова единственная из всех животных. которая вынашивает своего ребенка ровно девять месяцев также как человек. Никакое другое животное не вынашивает 9 месяцев. Именно по этому молоко коровы идеальное для человека,потому что там есть родство. Говориться, что молоко коровы и банан. Банан тоже ровно 9 месяцев растёт. Они полезны, они нужны для здоровья.

***

Предыдущий премьер-министр Индии Манмохан Сингх говорит: - Наша страна сейчас находится на втором месте по экспорту говядины. Нам нужно сделать так, чтобы она стала на первом месте по экспорту говядины. Это то, что происходит с Индией и с ведической цивилизацией

Обзор Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.10. Идеальное царство Махараджа Юдхиштхиры и беды современной цивилизации. 20 июня 2016

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Я не удержусь. У того же Гумилёва есть потрясающее стихотворение или поэма "Сон Адама". Она имеет глубокий философский смысл в отношении к этому ко всему. Адам заснул под деревом добра и зла и ему приснилась вся современная цивилизация. И потом он проснулся и услышал как ему Ева кричит: - Ада-а-ам! Хари бол! И смысл очень глубокий. На самом деле потрясающая поэма, очень сильная, очень мощная. 

И смысл очень простой, что этот отход или утрата райской жизни она идет от того, что люди изначально утратили некую невинность, то есть развили в себе эту жажду чувственных наслаждений и из этой жажды, из этого ядовитого корня жажды чувственных наслаждений произошла вся современная цивилизация. 

И невозможно остановить современную цивилизацию до тех пор, пока мы не вырвем с корнем эту жажду чувственных наслаждений. Все остальные рецепты не сработают, никогда никакие революции, ни какие утопии не сработают, до тех пор пока это желание наслаждаться независимо от Бога не вырвется из сердца человека.

Очень мощная поэма, где очень ясно всё это видно и вот этот вот изначальный контакт между мужчиной и женщиной, который является основой человеческой цивилизации и порождает всё то, что мы видим.

Из зала: - Кто автор?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Николай Гумилёв "Сон Адама". Посмотрите, очень страшная вещь, но очень мощная. И 6-й стих как бы завершает собой всё это. Тоже очень интересный, очень важный. 

надхайо вйадхайах клеша

надхайо - у людей не было тревог
вйадхайах - у них не было болезней
клеша -  у них не было страданий, которые причиняют жара и холод
даива-бхутатма-хетавах - вызванные дайвой, бхутами и атмой т.е три вида страданий. Какие три вида страданий? Адьяхьятмика, адхибхаутика и адхидайвика

даива-бхутатма-хетавах - трёх видов страданий не было. Не было страданий, не было беспокойств

То есть три вида страданий, которые перечислены в первой строчке:
адхайах - беспокойства, которые причиняют нам другие.
вйадхайах — болезни и  клеша — страдания, которые причиняют нам внешние силы, силы природы. Почему? 

аджата-шатрав абхаван

Потому что Махараджа аджата-шатру, потому что у него не было враждебности в сердце, потому что у него самого не было враждебности в сердце, соответственно, вся природа и всё общество откликались на это.

джантунам раджни кархичит - соответственно никто никогда не враждовал, так как у царя не было врагов. И Шрила Прабхупада потрясающую вещь тут пишет. То есть он говорит здесь, что смысл этого стиха в том, что когда у человека нет зависти, то всё нормально, особенно у лидера. 

Иногда мы сокрушаемся или пытаемся обвинять других, своих подопечных, что они ругаются друг с другом, но вместо того, чтобы обвинять других нужно поискать в своём сердце откуда всё это идёт и мы сможем обнаружить какую-то зависть в своём собственном сердце, которое так или иначе на подопечных в том числе распространяется. Тут говорится - один человек смог установить полный мир. Настолько велико было его влияние, потому что у него совершенно не было зависти в сердце, поэтому он - аджата-шатру, у него врагов не было.

И Шрила Прабхупада пишет тут: "Придерживаться принципа неприменения насилия к людям и убивать бедных животных или быть их врагами — это философия Сатаны." Опять Шрила Прабхупада перечисляет это. И, естественно, я должен сказать, для того чтобы некий баланс сделать, что агрессивные последователи современного индуизма, индуистские фундаменталисты  делают тоже  жуткие вещи.

Сейчас из-за раздирающей всех вражды, последователи индуизма защищают коров, но пытаются убивать людей. В Бенгалии было страшное преступление когда люди из числа агрессивных последователей индуизма ворвались в женский монастырь, спросили где у вас самая старая монахиня и изнасиловали групповым образом самую старую монахиню. 

Чтобы опять же, так сказать, чужую религию выгнать. И это делается под вывеской или под соусом того, что "мы религию свою утверждаем". До какой степени сознание у людей может быть извращено! Именно из-за того, что сейчас всё целиком пронизано враждой. И тут говорится, что люди не страдали в царстве Махараджи Юдхиштхиры, потому что сердце его переполняла любовь.

И тут Шрила Прахупада приводит пословицу "плохой царь губит царство, а плохая хозяйка — семью. Эта истина применима и в данном случае". И он возвращается в самое начало главы и говорит каким качествам должен обладать царь: царь должен быть "праведен и послушен Господу и мудрецам". Это его послушание т.е покорность или желание исполнить волю Господа, приводит к тому, что Бог, человек и природа начинают сотрудничать друг с другом и это сотрудничество приносит мир, покой и процветание. Это, в общем-то социальная программа. И наконец, 7-ой стих, последняя вещь, касающаяся милости, когда атмосфера мира, любви, помощи друг другу устанавливается, то сам Кришна находится в этой атмосфере.

***

Когда Кришна доволен, Он сам приходит.

***

Фундаментом того идеального состояния, которое описано в первых стихах является понимание того, кто такой Бог. Если у нас нет очень ясного понимания кто такой Кришна, то не возникнет эта ситуация, - всегда будет жадность в нашем сердце проявляться и эта жадность будет разрушать очень многое, в конце концов разрушать нас самих. Поэтому основной центр этой главы это всё таки десять главных стихов произнесённых женщинами с крыш домов Хастинапура, которые прощались с Кришной.

Обзор Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.10. Идеальное царство Махараджа Юдхиштхиры и беды современной цивилизации. 20 июня 2016

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

С самого начала Шаунака Риши обращаясь к Суте Госвами говорит: - Ну наверняка Махараджа Юдхиштхира не стал наслаждаться царством сразу же как его получил. И Шрила Прабхупада особо отмечает тут это: Я уверен, что он не мог беспечно наслаждаться царствованием.

То есть он подчеркивает эту отрешенность преданного. Это очень важный принцип, потому что мы не сможем правильно действовать в этом мире, если у нас нет отрешенности, если у нас нет вайрагьи. Настоящей вайрагьи, не внешней вайрагьи, не в виде каких-то оранжевых одежд или других признаков отречения.

И здесь этот принцип вайрагьи очень важен, потому что опят же если ещё глубже пойти к идее которая передаётся здесь через слова Шримад Бхагаватам, это то, что вайрагья естественный результат внутреннего удовлетворения, которое получает преданный, связавшийся с Кришной, действительно вступивший в эту связь с Кришной. 

И очень важный момент - эта внутренняя свобода или непривязанность, которая появляется, позволяет правильно действовать в этом мире. Если у нас нет вайрагьи или привязанности к Кришне, мы никогда  не сможем действовать правильно и мы всегда будем создавать нежелательные последствия для себя и для других. И про эти нежелательные последствия Шрила Прабхупада будет говорить снова, снова и снова в этих первых стихах 10 главы Первой Песни Шримад Бхагаватам. 

Он будет говорить, что если у человека нет бхакти в сердце, он не может быть правителем. *Он не может быть правителем!* Никто не будет счастлив! Он не может быть лидером, потому что он будет эгоистичен. Он ровно настолько может быть лидером, насколько у него реально есть бхакти в сердце и ровно настолько насколько её нет, он будет дисквалифицирован как реальный лидер. 

Поэтому здесь с самого начала, с введения в эту главу Шаунака говорит: - Давайте посмотрим, каким образом Юдхиштхира воспользовался своей властью, которую он получил. Все же знают, я не помню кто это сказал, но фраза знаменитая, что власть развращает, а абсолютная власть развращает абсолютным образом

Из зала: - Джефферсон

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Джефферсон? Ну кто бы не сказал, он прав, но только не по отношению к Махарадже Юдхиштхире, потому что он получил абсолютную власть и при этом абсолютно не был затронут этой абсолютной властью. В тоже самое время мы видим, как Шрила Прабхупада говорил про своих лидеров: - Я дал им немного власти, совсем немножко, а они устроили безобразие какое-то. 

Потому что человек получает немного власти и вместе с этим сразу появляется соблазн злоупотребить, воспользоваться для себя, для своего бходхжана. Не для бхаджана, а для бходжана. Власть нам даётся для бхаджана, для того, чтобы увеличить настроение служения. По крайней мере, так должно быть, но мы используем власть для бходжана. Ну, в конце концов разница в одной букве, - немножечко слегка ошибиться не большая беда как бы : ) Но беда как раз большая. Поэтому с самого начала здесь говорится о том, что милость Кришны проявлялась в том, что на Махарадже Юдхиштхире это никак не сказалось.

Идеальное царство Махараджи Юдхиштхиры и беды современной цивилизации

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

...Одной человеческой жизни, я хотел вас обрадовать, хватит чтобы отрабатывать карму в течении как минимум 1000-и других жизней. Человеческая жизнь настолько могущественна, что человек зарабатывает такую карму, что за её одну придется рождаться много-много раз крокодилом или свиньей, как объясняет Шрила Прабхупада. Не цитируйте меня в суде в Томске, потому что это экстремизм и разжигание вражды. Но в сущности эти слова продиктованы состраданием – это факт. Мы не понимаем то, потому что не верим в следующую жизнь. Но кто-то из вас, если серьёзно, положа руку на сердце, хочет рождаться? Даже человеком.

Ладно, предположим в следующей жизни мы родимся людьми. Хорошая перспектива, да? 9 месяцев вы будете находиться в заточении, если аборт не совершат. Представляете, вы ничего плохого никому не делаете, вдруг просовываются щипцы и начинают оттуда вас по частям доставать. Хорошая вещь, да? Но это реальность. Реальность. Люди не верят в прошлую жизнь. У меня есть один знакомый преданный. Он немножко отошел в другую организацию сейчас. Но очень любопытную историю хочу вам рассказать, чтобы укрепить веру в следующую жизнь. Он искренний преданный.

Он стал преданным очень рано, когда ему было лет 18, максимум 20, ещё в те годы, в 80-е. И при этом у него в какой-то момент появилась необычайная тяга ко всему немецкому.  Но не просто к немецкому, а к фашистскому. Он стал покупать какие-то фашистские формы Второй Мировой войны и иногда в них наряжался – это когда стал немножечко отходить. Он снимал дхоти и наряжался в эту фашистскую форму.  Казалось бы чего вдруг? Люди, воспитанные в Советском Союзе со всеми этими советскими…Необычайная тяга!

И когда он наряжался, было видно, как будто что он в этом родился. Просто идёт ему прямо один к одному! Гитлеровец и есть гитлеровец. И я стал думать.   Интересно, он еврей по национальности, родился в России. Я стал думать и весь пазл сложился. Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что если он кого-то ненавидит, то потом он становится этим. Теперь представьте себе, гитлеровец, который ненавидел русских и одновременно ненавидел евреев, был убит в войне и родился евреем в России. Но при этом склонность к этому ко всему у него осталась, просто продолжая свою предыдущую бхаву и всё остальное.

И плюс к этому, как раз до войны, в Фашистской Германии проповедовал Бон Махарадж. И, скорее всего, этот немец был на лекции Бон Махараджа – ученика Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати и поэтому в этой жизни он стал преданным. Всё сложилось. Весь пазл сложился в одно.

Но о чем я хочу сказать. Прахлада Махарадж говорит здесь, что люди не понимают до какой степени это страшная вещь – рождение и смерть, рождение и смерть, рождение и смерть, рождение и смерть…

Про смерть ещё люди догадываются, да и то думают: «если смерти, то мгновенной». Но рождение гораздо более мучительная вещь. Если смерть может быть мгновенной, то рождение мгновенным никогда не бывает.  Рождение это всегда растянутая мука. И Прахлада Махарадж говорит здесь снова и снова, снова и снова, что живое существо, плененное всеми этими концепциями или представлениями о счастье вынуждено рождаться и умирать здесь и в промежутке хорошо кушать…

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Шримад-Бхагаватам 7.9.41. Освобождение из ментальной тюрьмы, 14 октября 2011, Екатеринбург

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Как есть знаменитая притча или история про то, как одна свинья, – что в общем-то хорошее начало для данного конкретного контекста, – всё время лазила куда-то. Перелезала через забор, куда-то пролезала, всё время там рыла.  И поэтому, чтобы она не лазила, на свинью, – кто-то видел? – иногда надевают большой деревянный треугольник, чтобы она никуда не пролезла. Большой, тяжёлый.  И эта свинья, – на неё надели треугольник, в качестве наказания, – но что свинья подумала? «Меня наградили – это медаль  :smilies: 

Я особая свинья. У других свиней нет, а у меня есть», – она ходила повсюду и говорила: «Посмотрите на меня, какая медаль на мне висит». Точно так же дживы, которые получают это тяжёлое тело, – чтобы они никуда не пролезли не дай Бог, чтобы они не дай Бог не влезли. Они вместо того, чтобы горевать по этому поводу, они гордятся.  Они говорят: «Посмотрите, меня наградили! Майя меня наградила! Смотрите, какое у меня замечательное тело».

Это авеша, и авеша значит буквально «одержимость». И авеша – это ужасная вещь, потому что живое существо буквально становится наркоманом по отношению к материальному телу, – оно всё время пытается выжить наслаждения из материального тела. И оно не может избавиться от этого желания. В конечном счёте, человек может привязаться к наркотику, человек может привязаться к сексу, человек может привязаться к мясу, человек может заболеть и стать одержимым азартными играми и желанием обмануть всех остальных.

Но в конце концов, изначально эта болезнь или изначально эта одержимость живого существа – это одержимость его привязанностью к материальному телу. В этом суть болезни. В этом суть. Потому что, в конце концов, самые большие болезни, – все болезни в этом мире – это болезни…  Как это сказать, addictions? Addictions значит привязанности к наркотикам или ещё к чему то. Но мы все здесь, в конце концов, привязаны к майе. Мало того, что она дала нам это, она навязывает нам это, мы страдаем из-за этого, но при этом мы ещё не хотим избавиться от неё. Мы не хотим никак избавиться от этого страдания...

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.7.5

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Настоящая вера значит, к сожалению, достаточно фанатичную, или черно-белую, вещь: поклоняться нужно только Богу и ничему и никому еще.

Сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа
мам экам шаранам враджа
ахам твам сарва-папебхйо
мокшайишйами ма шучах (Б.-г., 18.66)

Я сам боюсь эти вещи произносить, думая, сколько семей распадется в результате этого, сколько детей уйдет из дома и сколько мужей кинут своих жен, услышав все это.  Еще раз: это не значит все эти глупости, это значит, что фокус наших усилий и фокус наших устремлений должен быть один, и что все остальные вещи, которые мы должны, неминуемо должны делать в этом мире: заботиться о своей семье, своих родителях, своих детях, еще что-то такое – нужно делать в контексте единой цели.

Цель у человека должна быть одна: поклонение Богу. И все остальное, так как Бог есть все, Бог находится всюду, не так уж трудно связать с этой целью, если у человека будет правильное руководство. Те глупости, которые люди делают, обретая так называемую веру, – это, опять же, результат того, что вера не совсем правильная.  И эта вера, как я уже сказал, имеет два очень важных аспекта, по которым можно судить, есть ли у меня вера или нет.

Наверняка, прочитав этот комментарий, человек задается вопросом: «А какой категории моя вера?»  Ну и, конечно, мы думаем: «Ну,наверное…Ну, если не первой, то как минимум второй». Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что «человек, достигший второго, промежуточного, уровня, почти никогда не падает».  Это же я, да? Я же почти никогда не падаю. Изредка падаю, но в основном не падаю. И конечно же я не имею отношения к этой проклятой третьей категории, которая, как Кришна говорит здесь, ничего не достигнет.

Бхагавад-гита 9.3. Вера и предрассудки

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Кришна в этом и во многих других стихах Бхагавад-гиты объясняет как можно стать свободным. Свобода это самая ценная вещь в этом мире. Здесь все хотят свободы. Дети хотят свободы от родителей, родители хотят свободы от детей. И те, и другие хотят свободы от государства, от налоговой инспекции, от всех остальных форм несвободы в этом мире. 

И не смотря на то, что все хотят свободы, где все постоянно что-то делают для своей свободы, совершают одну революцию за другой чтобы стать свободным, мы можем видеть, что все люди продолжают оставаться рабами. Это рабское состояние каждый человек чувствует глубоко внутри. Он обязан, он должен, семья требует от него чего-то, государство ждёт от него чего-то, соседи ждут от него чего-то. Все люди чувствуют этот груз ожидания, груз каких-то вещей, чем дальше больше он становится. 

И в конце человек очень сильно устаёт. На самом деле эта усталость, отчаяние, чувство тупика, чувство бессмысленности всего это в общем-то _стхаи-бхава_ материального мира, это постоянная эмоция людей в материальном мире. И люди рвутся, они делают какие-то бешеные рывки к свободе. 

Они думают: "Если я сделаю это, если я сделаю это..." Они думают: "Если у меня будет свой дом, я буду свободен! Сейчас я снимаю квартиру, я должен работать непонятно на кого и платить ему деньги". И они берут кредит в банке и становятся рабами этого банка. Человек попадает в этом мире из одной ловушки в другую и всякий раз он чувствует это ужасное ощущение несвободы. Молодой человек думает: "О, Господи, как мне тяжело, меня терзают изнутри страсти. Я буду свободным , если я женюсь".

Смех в зале

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Смеются те, кто знает что из этого вышло  :smilies:  Все действуют ради свободы, но Кришна объясняет здесь глубинную причину несвободы. Он говорит, что если человек действует ради самого себя, он будет попадать в рабство кармы и это рабство будет становиться всё более и более жестоким, всё более и более жёстким. И мы видим, что мы в сущности рабы своей собственной кармы

Бхагавад-гита 3.9, 05 октября 2016, Уфа

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Как сейчас с каждым днем растёт напряженность. Если человек следит за тем, что происходит в мире, то просто ощущается запах этого кризиса, потому что карма накопилась. Тяжесть этой кармы накопилась и освобождение происходит через страдания. И все люди знают это, предчувствуют это. И примерно тоже самое произошло с Арджуной, когда он оказался на поле битвы. 

Разумеется, нельзя сравнивать Арджуну с нами и битву, которая разразилась на поле Курукшетра с нашей с вами жизнью, но в каком-то смысле это метафора нашей жизни. И кризис в котором оказался Арджуна или отчаяние Арджуны, это наше отчаяние. В случае Арджуны это была его лила, которую Кришна разыграл для того, чтобы рассказать Бхагавад-гиту. В нашем с вами случае всё гораздо серьёзнее, потому что в случае с Арджуной было понятно, что Кришна сражается на его стороне  :smilies:  В нашем с вами случае всё не так очевидно. Далеко не так и исход тоже не так очевиден в результате этого обстоятельства

Бхагавад-гита 3.9, 05 октября 2016, Уфа

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Четыре типа людей, которые знают, как слушать «Бхагаватам» правильно, я рассказывал об этом на последней воскресной лекции, они подобны птице чатаке, лебедю, попугаю и рыбе. Соответственно, четыре типа, которые не очень правильно слушают «Шримад-Бхагаватам», подобны волку, птице бурунда, быку и верблюду.

Птица чатака, мы знаем, готова получать воду только из облака и никогда не коснется воды, которая упала на землю. Даже если облаков нет, она будет умирать от жажды, но не унизится до того, чтобы пить воду из лужи. Поэтому в «Сканда-пуране» говорится, что человек, который привязался к слушанию «Шримад-Бхагаватам» по-настоящему, не хочет слушать ничего другое, отказывается слушать, он хочет слушать только то, что связано с Кришной и ничего другое он слушать не хочет, просто в принципе не хочет. Это слушатель, который подобен птице чатака.

Слушатель второго типа, как лебедь, мы знаем, он может отсортировывать молоко воду, сепарировать одно от другого. Точно таким же образом этот человек может, когда он слушает других, его внимание направлено на Кришну, все остальное он отбрасывает, это не задерживается у него, не оставляет у него следа, не осложняет и не загружает его сознание.

Попугай, качество попугая заключается в том, что он сначала учится от своего хозяина каким-то словам, хозяин его учит: «Скажи такие-то слова», а потом этому же хозяину эти же слова на его радость произносит. Говорится, что ученик, который научился от своего учителя рассказам о Кришне, он потом перед своим учителем повторяет и перед другими тоже. Как Шрила Прабхупада, он собирал своих учеников и заставлял их рассказывать «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и говорил: «Да, да хорошие попугаи, хорошо научились рассказывать». Это человек, который искренне учится и хочет искренне повторить без искажений то, что он услышал.

Я слышал, я прошлом году был в одном доме, где есть много говорящих попугаев и особенно один там отличался. Они очень осмысленно говорят, но без всяких искажений, они только интонацию добавляют, ехидную или еще какую-то, они в точку делают они знают, что… Очень смешно их слушать. Но при этом они не искажают. Говорится, что иногда наша зависть заставляет нас искажать какие-то вещи. Тот, кто слушает, как попугай, ему хочется запомнить в точности как это было сказано и он потом повторяет это, обогащая это всего лишь навсего своими интонациями.

Про рыбу говорится, что когда она слушает что-то… Рыба, во-первых, не говорит, она предпочитает слушать. И когда она слушает, она не мигает. Как рыба в океане молока, она находится в океане молока и не мигает, она как бы пьет то, что она… То есть человек, который, затаив дыхание, слушает «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и боится пропустить что-то, стараясь насладиться каждым звуком, связанным со «Шримад-Бхагаватам», смотрит немигающими глазами, чтобы ничего не пропустить. Это четвертая категория слушателей высшего порядка.

Соответственно, человек, который слушает «Шримад-Бхагаватам» как волк, сравнение, которое приводит «Сканда-пурана» – что иногда олень в лесу застыл и слушает флейту и люди, которые сидят вокруг рассказчика «Шримад-Бхагаватам» они слушают как олень в лесу, а один как волк в этот момент начинает выть и олени разбегаются в ужасе. Точно так же мы знаем, есть люди, которые все слушают «Шримад-Бхагаватам», а он слушает только, чтобы прервать рассказчика каким-нибудь вопросом. 

Ему собственно ничего другого не хочется, кроме как вопрос задать какой-то, таким образом прервав слушание «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Иначе говоря, это слушание специально для того, чтобы задать вопрос или бросить какой-то вызов. Есть категория слушателей, которые специально слушают для того, чтобы как-то себя показать или… Пока идет рассказ, они формулируют этот вопрос и ждут момента, когда вопрос задать, чтобы просто ради самого вопроса.

Слушатель как бык. Бык отличается тем, что он не разбирает ничего – дашь ему хорошую траву сочную, он съест, дашь ему отбросы, он с таким же меланхоличным выражением будет есть. Точно также, с очень большим вкусом будет одно и то же есть. В сущности это слушатель, который с равным аппетитом вкушает что-то хорошее и что-то плохое, впитывает в себя что-то хорошее и что-то плохое, который именно помещает это внутрь, в отличие от лебедя, который может экстрагировать хорошие вещи.

Про верблюда мы знаем, что он предпочитает всему колючки. Он отвергнет какие-то вкусные вещи, а колючки будет есть. Точно также человек, у которого остается очень сильный вкус к слушанию. Он сидит на лекции по «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и думает: «Поскорее бы в интернет», чтобы узнать, что там происходит, какие темы.

Наконец, бурунда – это птица, которая живет в Гималаях и про нее «Сканда-пурана» говорит, что она рассказывает другим наставления, которые она услышала, но сама не практикует (смех). Я не знаю, что это за бурунда такая, но по-моему имеется в виду проповедники «Шримад-Бхагаватам» из ИСККОН, некоторые. Она слушает только для того, чтобы потом другим рассказать. Напоминает это вам это как мы слушаем?

Вопрос: Я слышал, что она живет в Гималаях, то есть в месте мудрецов, вместе с ними, делая вид…

БВГ: Ну да. Смысл именно в том, что мы слушаем и нам нравится слушать, мы хотим слушать, но только для того, чтобы другим рассказать, не самим услышать, а рассказать другим. Нас не интересует собственно само следование этому всему.

Там же говорится, что есть также слушатели, подобные ослам и пчелам. В общем, можете сами еще дальше продолжить этот список.

Любопытно дальше продолжение этого, там говорится, что слушать «Бхагаватам» можно в саттва-гуне, в раджа-гуне, в тамо-гуне и в ниргуне – четыре категории слушателей «Бхагаватам». Там говорится, если человек приходит и проводится большое слушание бхагавата-саптахи в течение семи дней, там пир и люди играют на флейтах и ансамбли и все остальное, то это слушание в течение семи дней «Шримад-Бхагаватам» – это слушание в гуне страсти. 

Он говорит, если человек слушает внимательно в течение месяца или двух и при этом получает удовольствие от тем «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и у него нарастает сладость, когда он слушает, то такая бхагавата-сева или слушание «Бхагаватам» называется слушанием в саттва-гуне. А если человек слушает год, или два, или три и что-то слушает, что-то нет и что-то помнит, а что-то забывает, но слушает при этом, слушает лениво, но с верой, говорится, в «Сканда-пуране», это слушатель в тамо-гуне. Напоминает это вам кого-то? Лениво, но с верой?

Семинар «Обзор Первой Песни “Шримад-Бхагаватам”», oбзор 3 главы (2 часть), 23.6.2012

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Ещё одну историю расскажу, она связана с Бхишмадевом. Как раз в 9-й главе мы присутствовали при уходе Бхишмадева. Когда Бхишмадева ушел, мы знаем, что полубоги стали посыпать цветочный дождь и все возликовали. И потом они стали искать место где бы можно было бы сжечь тело Бхишмадевы. Бхишмадев перед своим уходом попросил: - Пожалуйста, сожгите меня в том месте, где ещё никого не сжигали. 

Потому что считается, что крематорий это нечистое место. И Бхишмадев специально попросил: - Сожгите меня там, где ещё никого не сжигали. И Махараджа Юдхиштхира отправил разных преданных, разных своих воинов чтобы они нашли чистое место. Они долго-долго искали и везде была какая-то нечистота. В ведических писаниях подробно описываются признаки нечистоты места. Если растения не очень чистые растут, значит что-то не очень чистое тут, или кости, помет какого-то нечистого животного - шакала или ещё кого-то. 

Ну и так далее, то есть долго-долго искали чистое место и в конце-концов нашли абсолютное чистое место на берегу Ганги. Принесли тело Бхишмадева на туда, на это место и положили его на погребальный костёр и в этот момент голос с небес раздался. Этот голос сказал: - В этом месте Бхишмадеву сжигали много-много раз. 

То есть тут всё повторяется. Я уверен, что в этом месте, где мы находимся сейчас уже было вайшнавское поселение. Тут археологи делают раскопки. Если они как следует покапают, они наверняка караталы найдут в земле или остатки барабанов или ещё что-нибудь. Это не простое место. Много-много раз уже была Варшана. Так что, ничто не ново под луной

Сокровенный смысл вед устами женщин Хастинапура. Лекция 3 10 июля 2016, Раевка

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Это на самом деле страшная демоническая идея, которая… Я сам, честно говоря, небольшой сторонник всех этих теорий заговора и всего остального, но поневоле, ну трудно не видеть, что происходит расчеловечивание человечества. Происходит систематически по всем фронтам на разных уровнях для того, чтобы люди полностью забыли, кто они есть не только в духовном отношении, но даже в материальном отношении превратились просто в механизмы для потребления, просто в примитивные механизмы потребления.

Ужасная ситуация. И я думаю первое, что нужно понять, — это то, что тенденция страшная. Что если мы хотим до какой-то степени сохранить человеческий облик, я не говорю о каких-то более высоких целях, духовных целях, то нам нужно, так или иначе на нашем уровне попытаться сопротивляться всем этим тенденциям, которые заставляют людей буквально забывать, кто они есть.

О важности варнашрамы. Алтай 13.7.2016

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

...Несколько месяцев назад я летел в самолёте, читал "Огонёк", хорошие там статьи бывают. И там была как раз статья, посвященная последнему военному конфликту. Статья рассказывала о том, как рушатся семьи из-за этого межнационального конфликта. Жена украинка, муж русский или наоборот, и они начинают ругаться друг с другом. Кто-то там выкрасил унитаз в национальные цвета.  И семьи рушатся. Почему? По  этой же самой причине. Потому что привязанности внутри начинают конфликтовать.

Этот мир состоит из конфликтующих сил и как правило в этом  мире нет некоего общего знаменателя и человек, живущий или формирующий своё мозаичное эго из этих кусочков разных привязанностей.   А наше я состоит из  этих вещей. Он обязательно рано или поздно попадет во внутренней конфликтную  ситуацию очень сложного выбора.  И, в сущности, с этой конфликтной ситуацией   начинается Бхагавад-гита когда Арджуна оказывается перед в высшей степени сложным  выбором- ему нужно сражаться против своих родственников, которые в общем-то, в одинаковой  степени близки ему как и те родственники, за которых он сражается. и он стоит перед перспективой того, что ему нужно  выбрать предпочесть одних другим. 

Он видит родственников на обеих сторонах  враждующих сил, которые собрались на поле битвы Курукшетра.   И в общем-то, если мы глубоко заглянем в свое собственное сердце, мы обнаружим там эту мозаику всевозможных привязанностей, которая есть мина замедленного действия. Рано или поздно эти все конфликтующие  привязанности придут в конфликт и начнут разрывать нас изнутри.    Как однажды, я помню, я разговаривал с одним журналистом, который пришел ко мне в одном городе для того, чтобы доказать что перевоплощения души нет.

Я уж не помню что его привело ко мне, но идею саму я очень хорошо помню. Он стал с очень большим жаром доказывать мне что  даже если я рожусь где-то в другом месте, то это буду не я. И он стал мне объяснять очень красочно как и положенную журналисту кто есть "я". Он стал говорить: - Я есть улицы этого города, я есть мои родные, я есть мои любимые, я есть это, это, это! Всё это есть я!   

Я сказал: - А что вы будете делать, что будет с вашим я, если вдруг на этот город упадет атомная бомба? Это будете вы или не вы?  В этот момент часть вашего я будет уничтожена. Та самая часть, которую вы сами кому-то отдали.

Это то, что происходит с человеком - мы отдаем разным людям, разным вещам этого мира кусочки своего сердца и в результате  этого наша дробное эго, наше раздробленное на кусочки эго вмещающее  в себя сумму каких-то материальных привязанностей становится очень слабым. В этом беда  материального человека. Он начинает физически ощущать эту слабость и мы  можем видеть эту картину физической слабости, которую проявляет Арджуна перед  началом битвы на Курукшетре. 

Он говорит: "Лук выпадает у меня из рук, я не могу его  держать"  

Могучий воин!  

"Тело дрожит, вся кожа у меня горит, голова кружится, я потерял себя". 

Он конкретно говорит эти слова: "Я потерялся, я не знаю кто я, я полностью утратил самого себя" 

Это на самом деле описание  кризиса эго, кризиса расщепленного на кусочки эго, который проходит каждый человек и самой серьезной формой этого кризиса является смерть, когда человек вплотную, лицом к лицу оказывается перед перспективой утраты практически всего того, что он  считал собой.  

Есть хороший анекдот, который я люблю цитировать. Про то, как два друга на похоронах у третьего друга говорят: «Что он после себя оставил?» Один у другого спрашивает: «Что он после себя оставил?» Другой ему отвечает: «Всё оставил после себя. Ничего с собой не забрал!»   

Но это вам сейчас смешно. Когда мы вплотную окажемся перед этой  перспективой... Мы же знаем, даже маленькие потери, которые затрагивают  часть нашего я переживаются нами в высшей степени трагически болезненно. Человек лишается дома, человек лишается своего близкого, лишается сына не дай Бог, лишается  ещё чего-то. Он при этом лишается самого себя. И это все разные проявления слабости  такой позиции.   

Человек, который таким образом живет и таким образом строит свою жизнь на этом фундаменте, он обречён, что этот фундамент будет постоянно трясти. Это очень шаткое положение. Он выстроил свой дом на песке. Периодически будут происходить пертурбации и ему нужно будет меняться, переориентироваться и в конце концов ему нужно будет очень кардинальным образом  переориентироваться, когда он вдруг окажется в другом месте, в другом теле с другими родителями и от растерянности он будет пускать пузыри, будет смотреть пустыми, как плошки глазами на эту новую ситуацию и абсолютно не понимать: "Что же мне делать?"   

Потом он соберется с силами и опять сыграет ещё какую-то роль здесь, но в конце концов, всё это, ещё раз     абсолютно обреченная, безвыигрышная ситуация, которая обречена на новые и новые циклы  трагических перевоплощений, перерождений, трагических  переориентацией, полного хаоса, полной потери самого себя и утраты ясных  ориентиров для своей жизни.  И что делать? Некоторые люди, отдавая себе отчет в этом и таких людей немало.

Их не так много, но их на самом деле немало, они пытаются, поняв безвыигрышность материальной ситуации, в скажем так, в декорациях материальных привязанностей... Сложное положение, когда я полностью связан по рукам и ногам всем этим, они  пытаются выбрать другую противоположность - отказаться от всех привязанностей: отречься, уйти куда-то, самому порвать пока не поздно. Часто человек рвет какие-то связи именно потому, что он боится что кто-то другой порвет их раньше

Очень часто подсознательно таким образом  поступают женщины, которые как правило, как это не парадоксально, являются инициаторами большинства разводов. Они чувствуют какую-то непрочность этой связи и в течение какого-то времени живут в состоянии не прочности связи и  потом в конце концов эта неопределенность становится слишком утомительной для них и они решают сами первыми порвать эту связь.  

Но это не выход. Это  всего лишь частный случай. Есть много других случаев того, когда люди пытаются  отказываться от этого мира, уходить в монастыри, уходить пещеры, отрекаться, порывать все свои связи с этим миром, но в конце концов они тоже остаются несчастными. Человек по рукам и ногам связанный множеством связей с этим миром несчастен  по определению. Человек, который пытается отречься от этих связей и тоже по  определению. 

Шрила Прабхупада объясняет: "Мы не можем жить без привязанностей". Он говорит: "Привязанность - это жизнь". Человек, который пытается отказаться от нежности, от любви, от  каких-то чувств - это мертвец. Он пытается умертвить своё я, естественные порывы и движения своей души. И люди, которые выбирают этот путь  отречения они проходят через сложнейший пертурбации и в конце концов всё равно не  выдерживают этого всего и как правило они снова возвращаются обратно в мир.  

Есть люди, которые идут путем буддизма. И буддизм подразумевает какую-то крайнюю степень  отречения от всех связей, разрыв со всеми связями, ещё какие-то вещи. Но в конце  концов это не выход. Шрила Прабхупада начинает свой комментарий с этого, что привязанность - это жизнь. Мы не можем не  быть привязанными и в тоже самое время не можем быть привязанными.   Что нам надо делать? Не понятно!    На самом деле понятно, но не  так уж понятно.   

Потому что обе эти альтернативы  очень ясны. Каждый человек знает - есть готовые рецепты в человеческом обществе. Человеческое общество очень легко и охотно эти рецепты предоставляет, делится с нами этими советами. Хочешь быть привязан? Вот, пожалуйста, - весь мир в твоём распоряжении! Привязывайся сколько угодно! 

Не хочешь быть привязанным? Тоже есть рецепты, тоже есть богадельни, монастыри, ашрамы Харе Кришна для того чтобы скрыться там, отказаться ото всего. Но люди, которые идут этим путем тоже несчастны.   

И  Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что здесь Кунти просит о кардинальном преображении, которые очень сложно понять. И та и  другая альтернатива, описанная мной, простые вещи, их легко понять.  Третий путь, срединный путь о котором говорит Кунти, о котором  она просит, его понять сложно. Вернее, кажется что его легко понять, но на самом деле, в реальности понять его очень сложно. 

Только на первый взгляд может создаться эта иллюзия, и в этом проблема в  том числе пути бхакти. Потому что тут на первый взгляд всё просто, а на второй взгляд все далеко не так просто. Давайте попробуем внимательнее посмотреть на эту третью альтернативу и внимательно подумать что же она подразумевает. 

Шрила Прабхупада говорит как  всегда очень простыми, но очень глубокими словами. Он говорит про Арджуну,  что всё осталось тем же самым: Кришна, война, Арджуна и даже его дружба, но что-то  поменялось в результате того что Арджуна не просто услышал Бхагавад-гиту и не просто понял, но и понял как её применять в своей жизни.  И Кунти просит здесь о том же....

Молитвы царицы Кунти 14 сентября 2014, Санкт-Петербург

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: На самом деле может быть некоторые люди и стремятся к этому, но просто не находят. Достаточно много примеров моих знакомых, которые ищут что-то возвышенное в жизни и просто упираются в какую-то стену, потому что информация, которая доносится даже вайшнавами, мне кажется, не совсем для общества, которое сейчас существует на земле, в этом городе. То есть мне кажется, что если изменить немножечко формат донесения этой информации, потому что мне самому было очень тяжело понять, когда на меня это свалилось именно так. Сейчас я вижу, как бы я рассказывал это своим знакомым, я это делаю, даю книгу почитать и некоторые начинают увлекаться.

Ответ: Ну да, есть место, время, обстоятельства, разные люди по-разному могут это воспринять, но суть-то в том, что если человек искренне ищет, он найдет. Мир все равно так устроен, что если у человека есть неутихающая жажда, он чего-то найдет, он так или иначе на что-то натолкнется. Как правило люди, которые ищут и не находят чего-то, то видимо…

Не знаю, по-разному, трудно какие-то общие рецепты давать в этом случае, но суть-то в том, что если человек искренне внутри ищет, Бог в сердце находится и Он приводит человека туда, куда ему нужно. Многие люди не находят, да, но нужно в каждом отдельном случае смотреть почему они не нашли и действительно ли они хотели найти. Но многие люди находят тоже. Кто-то сюда приходит, кто-то в другие формы духовной практики приходит, все равно они что-то для себя находят, какую-то отдушину.

Что касается формы подачи, то тут действительно может быть огромное…  Дело в том, что есть разные слои и секции общества и очень трудно что-то сформулировать так, что все сразу примут, это практически невозможно. С пьяницами нужно на их языке разговаривать, с медиками на их языке, с учеными еще на каком-то языке. Так что это знание его можно на огромное количество языков переводить в зависимости от сознания человека и подавать так, чтобы оно было воспринимаемо.

Но кто-то совершенно по-разному воспринимает. Я видел разные случаи. Есть люди, они один раз слышат харинаму, слышат Святое Имя, приходят в храм, переодеваются в сари и говорят: „Ну все, я все понял.” Они даже ничего не открывали, просто само Святое Имя у них создает ощущение того, что они нашли что-то, что они домой пришли, для них сразу же все абсолютно естественно.

Враджарену в школе учился и там про Индию что-то такое было, он решил почитать книги и все понял, сказал, что да, все ясно, понятно. Разные люди по-разному приходят. Кому-то нужно пройти через внешние препятствия, кому-то не нужно, кому-то легче. Есть люди навороченные, им действительно очень сложно пройти через все это.

Но то, что в конце концов можно так для любого подать, у меня нет никаких сомнений. У меня есть давняя мечта. Есть такой Лауреат Нобелевской премии Гинсбург, который по совместительству является председателем Общества атеистов в России, он очень борется со всем мракобесием во всех его формах. Мне очень хочется встретиться с ним, как-то поговорить.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Нама-хата 11 августа 2008, Омск. Звук, текст

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Иногда люди думают, что если я предался, это значит, что я сбросил ответственность. Иногда люди воспринимают предание... Они приходят в храм или любую какую-то другую группу, в любую религиозную группу или они становятся последователями любого другого культа, потому что они хотят сбросить с себя ответственность. Почему люди становятся культистами или антикультистами? Почему люди начинают исповедовать культ личности?

Потому что они хотят сбросить ответственность с себя. Они становятся последователями Сталина, любого другого тирана или приходят в группу подобной нашей, чтобы сбросить с себя ответственность. И если человеком движет этот мотив, то в этом есть что-то ложное, в этом есть что-то неправильное. 

И если мы посмотрим вокруг или заглянем в своё собственное сердце, мы увидим, что у нас это есть. У нас есть это иждивенческое настроение, когда мы хотим: "Всё, я предался, предался, предался. Теперь всё: вы принимаете ответственность за все что я делаю, за все мои дурацкие мысли, за меня со всеми потрохами примите ответственность".

Нет, настоящее предание заключается в том, что человек принимает ответственность за всё. Это удивительная вещь. Мы можем видеть как тиранический строй, как коммунизм полостью развратил людей, именно потому что люди отвыкли принимать ответственность за самих себя.
Идеология заключалась в том, что государство о вас позаботится, есть добрый дедушка Сталин или добрый дедушка Брежнев и он всё сделает: предайтесь, делайте что-то. 

В результате человек становится пассивным и он утрачивает всякий импульс к деятельности. Как вчера нам Шарабуджа рассказывал нам о состоянии в России. Мне рассказали о состоянии одной российской деревни. Это рассказ из первых рук. Когда люди настолько разучились жить, настолько разучились принимать ответственность... 

Они пухнут от голода, но... Как вчера говорилось, они из картошки делают... Картошка это закуска и из картошки можно самогон делать. Очень удобно. Из одной части картошки делается самогонка, из другой - закуска. А на всё остальное, мне рассказали, что там всё таки нужно как-то жить, нужно что-то делать, не сеять же, не пахать. Это тяжело, это ответственность. Не заниматься же ещё каким-то трудом. Вот раки в реке плавают... Они все скинулись на акваланг, купили акваланг и ловят раков с этим аквалангом и раков продают и тем самым живут, потому что раки ещё более ленивы чем эти люди - им лень убежать когда его ловят. И ленивые мужики ловят ленивых раков, варят их и продают.

Это то состояние, в котором оказывается человек, который предался: "Я не хочу ничего делать!". На самом деле объясняется, что когда человек становится преданным, это значит  он принял ответственность за всё. Настоящий преданный, настоящая преданность. Мы можем видеть примеры из Чайтанья-чаритамриты. 

Васудева Датта молит Господа Чайтанью: "Возложи на меня ответственность за грехи всех остальных людей, я во всём этом виноват, я буду нести ответственность, я буду отвечать. Ни кто-то другой. Я буду трудится, я буду страдать. Сделай так". Настоящий преданный принимает ответственность за всё то, что у него есть; за всех остальных в том числе. Он готов это делать. Он готов говорить: - Я во всё виноват, никто другой.

Это удивительная вещь. Сочетание этих двух качеств. С одной стороны я полностью предан Кришне, я говорю: "Кришна, заботься обо мне". С другой стороны, от я принимаю полную ответственность за всё что со мной происходит. Это очень трудно совместить, это как бы внутреннее противоречивые вещи. 

Как говорится, что когда человек молится, он должен молиться так, как будто от него ничего не зависит, но когда он действует, он должен действовать так, как будто от него зависит всё. И это очень трудно совместить в своей практической деятельности. Мы предпочитаем кидаться из одной крайности в другую. Либо мы думаем, что от меня всё зависит и мы уже никому не молимся, потому что всё зависит от меня. Кому ещё молиться? 

ишваро 'хам ахам бхоги сиддхо 'хам балаван сукхи

Всё зависит от меня, я - Ишвара, я счастливый, я замечательный, я великолепный. Либо мы начинаем бросаться в другую крайность и говорить: О, от меня ничего не зависит, о! Сейчас рака поймаю - единственное на что я ещё способен.

Но, на самом деле, настоящий преданный это тот, кто полностью зависит от Кришны, тот кто полностью предался Кришне и знает - Кришна защищает меня каждое мгновение жизни

Шримад-Бхагаватам 5.5.18, 30 апреля 2000

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

...Представление о том, что нужно действовать не ради себя оно тоже есть даже в западной культуре, просто люди не знают ради кого надо действовать. В Советском Союзе люди действовали ради партии, ради светлого будущего, которое когда-нибудь обязательно настанет. Никита Сергеевич Хрущев сказал, что в 1967 году или когда там, в 1970  общественный транспорт будет бесплатным и все закричали: «Аххх!»

Люди будут бесплатно ездить на работу и делать гайки. Людям объясняли, что если ты будешь действовать не ради себя, ты будешь счастливым и до какой-то степени люди даже в тех условиях, даже в условиях того, что объектом их жертвоприношения или их жертв было нечто в высшей степени странное, даже они чувствовали какое-то освобождение.

Люди во Второй Мировой Войне умирали «За Родину! За Сталина!» с криком! В газете «Правда» – правда, это была новость из духовного мира – там мне попался недавно отрывок из статьи в газете „Правда” за 1952 год, там написано, что «если вы чувствуете, что запутались и у вас нет решимости, вспомните о Сталине.»  :smilies: 

Если вы чувствуете, что вы не знаете какое решение выбрать и что очень сложный выбор перед вами – вспомните о Сталине и вы поймете какое решение нужно сделать. Если вы чувствуете усталость и не можете больше трудиться и гнет на вас давит, что нужно сделать?  :smilies:  Надо вспомнить о Сталине, правильно, и усталость уйдет! Попробуйте как-нибудь, может поможет  :smilies: 

Сам принцип правильный. Принцип заключается в том, что если человек действует только ради себя, то это самое плохое, что может быть. Если у человека есть какая-то более высокая цель и человек действует ради нее, то это кое-что. Но если эта цель ложная, то все равно это не поможет. Поэтому здесь Кришна говорит йаджнартхат кармано ‘нйатра – любая карма, любая деятельность, все то, что мы делаем, должно совершаться ради ягьи, ради Бога.

Ягья значит жертвоприношение, то есть я делаю это не для себя, и Ягья – это имя Бога, Вишну, Вездесущего, Того, кто есть везде. Внутренне я должен настроиться на этот лад и понять, что я действую не ради себя. Почему? Потому что такова моя природа внутренняя. Почему именно это освобождает человека? Потому что когда человек действует таким образом, он действует, исходя из истины: я всегда слуга, при всех обстоятельствах, всегда.

И только тогда, когда я отчетливо понимаю это и последовательно, в каждой ситуации своей жизни, каждое решение, которое бы я ни принимал, я действую, исходя из того, что я слуга, только тогда я становлюсь свободным. Свобода не в том, чтобы поменять свое положение с положения слуги на господина, потому что этого я никогда не смогу сделать.

Свобода в том, чтобы понять свою природу и действовать в соответствие с ней, жить в соответствии с естественными принципами, по которым я построен. Если я следую этим естественным принципам, я становлюсь свободным. Если я пытаюсь их нарушать, я попадаю в рабство. Чем в большей степени я нарушаю какие-то законы, по которым я создан сам, тем менее я счастлив.

Кришна здесь объясняет: наша естественная природа – это природа слуги. Поэтому я хотя бы для начала должен понять, что – и в этом суть карма-йоги – что абстрактно все то, что я делаю, я должен делать не ради самого себя. Удивительным образом такое состояние или такое отношение к моей деятельности освобождает меня от всех проблем...

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Бхагавад-Гита, 3.9. (25.7.2009)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: - Вы с христианством знакомы?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да, знаком немного.

Вопрос: - Вы наверное Ветхий Завет читали?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Читал.

Вопрос: - Вот я как бы осознать не могу. Для меня она кажется книгой крови: сплошные убийства, сплошное насилие. Евреи признали себя богоизбранным народом, но по ходу своего существования уничтожали своих братьев и происходили это по воле Бога. Что за Бог был у евреев? Имеются ввиду игры Кришны или это какой-то из полубогов?

Я понимаю Иисуса Христа, который пришел наставить евреев на путь истинный, вернуть их в лоно истинных знаний, очеловечить их, принести им Святого Духа, но не понимаю Ветхозаветного Бога, который творил злодеяния. Ещё я смотрел документальный фильм о том, как евреи в концлагерях вели полемику против своего Бога: - Как же так? Почему мы сейчас страдаем? Вы могли бы мне дать ответ?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Я может быть дам более общий ответ неприложимый к этой конкретике, но всё то, что происходит здесь происходит по воле Бога. Говорится, что даже травинка не шелохнётся без воли Бога. Это не значит, что Бог активно всё это хочет. Но, с другой стороны, нельзя сказать, что всё это происходит помимо Него, потому что тогда Он потеряет свой статус всемогущего Бога.

И многие люди наблюдая за кровавой историей разочаровывались в Боге. Но объяснение этому на самом деле очень простое. Бог, естественно, не желает никому зла, но Он также понимает, что настоящее благо живое существо получает только тогда, когда приходит к Нему. А тот самый мир, в котором мы с вами существуем в каком-то смысле создан для того, чтобы дать живым существам исполнить свои желания, попутно они причиняют страдания друг другу.

И Бог очень сильно удивляется, когда в результате этих бесконечных страданий, которые живые существа причиняют друг другу, они начинают предъявлять претензии Богу – почему Бог это допускает? Потому что все эти страдания в конце концов нужны для того, чтобы человек смог проснуться от своего сна. Это тема, которую трудно объяснить в нескольких словах, потому что она слишком эмоционально болезненная, но можно привести простой пример.

Если вы видите кошмарный сон, и вы кричите, там ужас какой-то происходит, он длится и хочется, чтоб он кончился, то есть два способа помочь вам. Один – это войти в ваш сон. Если в вашем сне на вас кто-то нападает, душит вас, вам больно, то какой-то герой может войти в ваш сон и убрать того, кто вас душит. Вы скажите: - Спасибо, как вы мне помогли! А другой способ разбудить вас.

Суть в том, что, когда Бога просят войти в наш сон и устранить какие-то нежелательные аспекты нашего сна Он никак не может понять, чего нам от Него нужно. Бог хочет нас разбудить и какие-то страдания, которые есть в этом мире нужны в конечном счёте для того, чтобы человек мог проснуться, потому что, если бы в мире было всё хорошо. Даже в этом мире, где всё не очень хорошо очень мало людей о Боге думают. Правильно? А теперь представьте если бы всё было лучше. Люди бы просто переходили бы из одного сна в другой.

Люди делают страшные вещи, глупости – им приходится за всё это страдать. Этот принцип – люди делают глупости и потом страдают от этого в Ветхом Завете очень чётко изображён. Евреи в Ветхом Завете постоянно делали непонятно что, потом Бог во всё это вмешивался, они страдали, говорили: - Всё, больше не будем. Потом опять какую-нибудь глупость делали и страдали в рабстве. Но странная вещь, касающаяся Ветхого Завета это то, что там Бог говорит: - Я ваш Бог!

Он Бог всех, но так как у людей…Смотрите, если вы с ребенком общаетесь, то чтоб ребенок вёл себя правильно, чтобы он вас понял вам приходится говорить на языке ребенка, иногда опускаться до уровня ребенка, пугать его чем-то: «Придет какой-нибудь разбойник или Бармалей и заберёт тебя». И Богу иногда приходится опускаться до этого уровня.

Представьте себе – вы общаетесь с очень эгоцентрическим человеком – человеком, который любит только себя. Как вам нужно общаться? Вам нужно опустится до его уровня и сказать: - Я твой особый Бог, Я только тебя люблю. Тогда такой человек воспрянет духом и начнёт что-то делать.

Все живые существа Его дети, но Бог приходит к евреям – они особые живые существа. В этом нет никаких сомнений. Он говорит: - Вы особые, вы избранные Мной. Почему? Потому что иначе они Его слушать не будут. Ему надо что-то сказать, что они воспримут. И потом они начинают делать глупости, и Он смотрит на всё это и говорит: - Ну ладно, хорошо, я с вами ни смотря ни на что.

И они начинают говорить: - Это Он нам сказал, это Он нам сказал!

Я это очень хорошо знаю. Иногда я такие вещи слышу про себя. Для какой-то категории людей я авторитетом являюсь. Моим именем такие вещи делаются. Если написать Ветхий Завет потом  :smilies:  , то многие не поймут почему он такое говорил. Я сам иногда не понимаю, почему я такое говорил, потому что я такого никогда не говорил.

Приходит ко мне человек и говорит: - Как Вы могли такое сказать?

Очень часто человек свои желания вкладывает в уста Бога или ещё кого-то. Ему это хочется: - Мне Бог сказал! А Бог тут не при чём. Богу хочется одного. Богу хочется, чтобы у людей была какая-то связь с Ним. Это самое главное. Я до какой-то степени ответил?

Бхагавад-гита 10.11, 18 апреля 2011, Новосибирск

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Это кстати одно и замечаний по поводу вашей вчерашней презентации как пирамиду превратить в прожектор. На мой взгляд, если мы будем трезво относится к ситуации, пирамиду невозможно превратить в прожектор - пирамида всегда останется пирамидой. Люди находящиеся под влиянием низших гунн всегда будут преобладать – это стандартная ситуация. Об этом же в «Законах Ману» сказано.

В "Законах Ману" четко говорится, что на одного брахмана приходится 10 кшатриев, на одного кшатрия - 10 вайшьев и на одного вайшью - 10 шудр. Как правило. Фундаментальное отличие между ведическим обществом, в котором доминируют принципы благости от современного общества в том, что там принципы или ценности благости уважаются всеми. 

То есть какие-то качества, которые свойственны гуне благости или сословию интеллектуалов вроде жертвенности, честности, прямоты утратили ценность в умах людей. Они, как правило, не очень-то ценятся. Трудно преодолеть некую внутреннюю человеческую константу. Если человек родился каким-то, то его очень сложно переделать. 

Хотя есть примеры типа Пигмалиона или ещё кого-то, когда как бы человек преображался в результате каких-то вещей, но на самом деле, как правило, это преображение в каких-то пределах, притом не в таких больших пределах - коренного изменения нет. У человека есть константа, записанная в его генах, в его природе, в том, как функционирует его ум и тд. И тут не нужно ставить идеалистической задачи превратить человека, который по природе ну вот такой в брахмана.

Просвещение может послужить тем, что восстановит ценность реальных ценностей. Сейчас общество построено на фундаменте ложных ценностей – на том, что реально не ценно и не может сделать человека счастливым, преподносится так будто оно ценно. Люди искренне считают что это ценность, стремятся к этому, а обретая не получают удовлетворения

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Даршаны и инициации. 2011

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

_Уклонялись ли в древности от службы в армии?_ 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Уклоняться от армии начали в тот момент, когда в нее стали насильно набирать кого попало. Всегда были и будут люди, которые любят воевать. Это их при- звание, способ существования. Такие люди чувствуют себя в армии как рыба в воде. В древности, когда принцип «сродной» деятельности соблюдался в человеческом обществе и в армии воевали люди, приспособленные для этого, не было необходимости «косить» от армии. 

В «Бхагавад-гите» говорится, что лучше заниматься своим делом, пусть даже не очень хорошо, чем очень хорошо выполнять чужие обязанности. В сущности, вся «Гита» о том, как Арджуна попытался «скосить» и убежать с поля боя перед началом сражения. И предлоги у него были самые что ни на есть уважительные. Но Кришна остановил его, напомнив, что отказ от своих обязанностей, даже неприятных, равносилен предательству самого себя, и потому не может сделать человека счастливым. Если же человек не является воином по природе, но его насильно забривают в армию, то «косить» от нее, что называется, «сам Бог велел».

Путь Вед: катехизис искателя истины

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Часто ко мне подходили люди лет через пять и говорили: «Вы со мной пять лет назад не поздоровались». Если бы они сразу подошли, я бы поздоровался с ними сразу. Иногда человек вообще не понимает, нужно подойти и спросить: «Может быть я что-то не так сделал?» 

Он удивится и спросит: «А в чем дело?» 

«А вы прошли мимо и не заметили меня». 

Он скажет, что «я думал о чем-то другом» или что-то еще. 

Лучше, когда нам кто-то причинил боль, не копить ее в себе. Самый лучший способ – обычно это ошибка, которую женщины делают, особенно в браке, они копят, копят, потом там накапливаются столько, и они начинают вспоминать всё за последние двадцать лет. Мужчина сидит и думает: «Где ты раньше была, дорогая?!» 

Обычно все эти мелочи копятся, копятся и ради того, чтобы сохранить отношения, люди думают: «Я не буду замечать, не буду обращать внимания, не буду говорить», но правильно взять и сказать. Сказали и всё - ушло и забыли. А так оно накопилось и двадцать лет вы это с собой таскали. Так что лучше сразу сказать.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Даршан, Литва (1.08.2009)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Может какие-то вопросы есть?

Вопрос: - Я вот вам пожаловаться хотел.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Так.

Вопрос: - Не против? Во Введении «Источника вечного наслаждения» нового издания я одного слова не нашел. На мой взгляд очень важное слово. Мне показалось, что это оскорбительно. Я обратился к местному авторитету, чтобы узнать как наш Гуру Махарадж относится к этому и он отказался передать мой вопрос. 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Это не нужно спрашивать Гуру Махараджа или местного авторитета. Нужно просто в Би-би-ти написать. Они исправят в следующем издании. Никаких проблем. При переводе неизбежны ошибки. Весь перевод — это одна сплошная ошибка. Если хотите без ошибок – научитесь по-английски читать. В переводе ошибки, к сожалению, неизбежны и за этим чаще всего за этим не стоит какой-то злой умысел переводчика или редактора, какого-то шпиона, который проник туда и который хочет всё изнутри разрушить. 

Просто человеку свойственно ошибаться. Он отвлекся немножко, не посмотрел, не сравнил. «Книга о Кришне» литературно очень хорошо переведена, но слишком свободно, слишком вольно. Я пытался редактировать это новый перевод, приводить его в более строгое соответствие с оригиналом, и я уверен, что мне не во всех ситуациях удалось это сделать.

Человек, который это переводил очень талантливая переводчица, но она начинала свою карьеру переводчицы работая подо мной и ей все время это не нравилось. Потом я ушел, и она обрадовалась, что может дать волю своей творческой фантазии. Она хорошо перевела, а потом я вернулся ???? 

Были сложные отношения, но на мой взгляд она хорошо перевела и она хорошо старалась сделать это поэтически, но зачастую не без ущерба какой-то точности.

Вопрос: - Я сравнил. В оригинале  это слово есть.

Как правило за этим нет какого-то злого умысла. Надо просто написать в Би-би-ти они исправят и всё. Надо обращаться с жалобой туда, где можно поправить. Нет необходимости беспокоить Гуру Махараджа. Напишите

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Бхагавад-гита 17.14, 25 декабря 2009, Липецк

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

В общем-то, если всё начинает служить Кришне, то всё сразу же становится другим. Я был недавно в Екатеринбурге и там мне один преданный рассказал замечательную историю. У нас зашла речь с ним о спиритизме. Я стал говорить, что я когда-то пробовал – блюдечко действительно двигается. 

Он говорит: - Да, я тоже пробовал. Ко мне потрясающий дух пришел. 

Он стал рассказывать свою историю: - Мы с другом не знали, кого позвать и позвали Вернадского. Пришел Вернадский и стал нам проповедовать: - Вы что дураки занимаетесь тут какой-то ерундой? Что вы вообще? Богу надо молиться!

Они стали говорить: - Ну как же мы будем Богу молиться – мы молодые.

Вернадский: - Да в келью идите, в монастырь! Что вы глупостью занимаетесь?

Они стали как-то спорить, говорить: - Ну как же так… Нельзя… Как так?

А он им стал говорить: - Вы что ребята? Есть истинная религия – идите Христу молитесь.

Они стали спрашивать о мусульманстве. Он им: - Мусульманство? Нет, туда не ходите

А потом кто-то вспомнил, что у него друг кришнаит и он спросил: - А как на счёт Кришны?
 - Кришна? Это мой Бог – сказало привидение.

Даже привидение приводит к Кришне. Я понимаю конечно, что этот аргумент можно направить против нас, но этот человек сказал: - Моим вартма-прадаршика гуру было привидение! Оно мне сказало идти и делать, то, что я сейчас делаю. Кришна объясняет этот важный принцип – то, что прежде чем человек поймёт Бога по настоящему, Бога как Личность, прежде чем он действительно поймёт, кто такой Бог, что Он любит, что Он хочет или не хочет, что ему нравится или не нравится. Прежде чем он сможет служить Богу он должен понять, что весь этот мир дан нам для того, чтобы мы служили Кришне. До тех пор пока мы не поймём этого, мы не поймём ничего.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. 31.12.2007. Бг 7.8

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

КАК ОКОНЧИТСЯ БОЛЬШАЯ ВОЙНА, НАЧНЁТСЯ ЗОЛОТОЙ ВЕК
В одной статье, которую я недавно прочел, описываются предсказания Нострадамуса. Статья кончается словами: «После того, как окончится большая война, начнётся золотой век. И золотой этот век будет сопряжён с принятием людьми новой религии. Эта новая религия будет похожа на большой праздничный корабль». 

Сколько я не думал, какая же религия похожа на большой праздничный корабль…  :smilies:   :smilies:   :smilies:  Другой такой я найти не мог  :smilies:   :smilies:   :smilies: 
И это тем более накладывает на нас определенные обязательства. Это не произойдет само собой хотя и предсказано. Все то, что Господь предсказывает, происходит, но случается это не само собой, не чудом, как в случае с Кришной и Арджуной. 

Кришна ему сказал: - Всё уже произошло, исход битвы предрешен. Но потом Он сказал: - Сражайся! Закономерно задать вопрос: - А зачем сражаться, если всё и так произошло? Но всё происходит именно в тот момент, когда человек принимает на себя очень большую ответственность. 

И точно также произошло с предсказаниями Господа Чайтаньи. Когда Господь пришел в Рамакели, чтобы встретиться с Рупой и Санатаной. Рупа и Санатана - основатели нашей сампрадаи, а мы с вами – рупануги. Он говорит: притхивите ачхе йата нагаради грама сарватра прачара хаибе мора нама - Моё имя распространится повсюду. Но это не случилось до тех пор, пока не появился человек, который принял на себя эту ответственность, который понял что если не я, то кто же? 

И когда Кришна чувствует это, когда происходит этот «брачный союз» миссии с сердцем человека, то тогда Кришна на это откликается, Кришна начинает помогать и таким образом план Кришны исполняется. Раньше у нас тоже были такие представления, мы тоже говорили об этом, но у нас не было ясного понимания, как это случится. И мы обычно говорили, что это произойдет само собой, автоматически, по милости Кришны, так или иначе как-то это случится… 

Это не случится до тех пор, пока каждый из нас не поймет, что от него это очень сильно зависит, пока каждый из нас не примет на себя эту личную ответственность. И у нас есть этот шанс и вся Бхагавад-гита рассказана для этого. Всё что мы делаем, призывает нас именно к этому. Тогда чудеса могут происходить. 

До тех пор чудеса происходить не будут. Чудеса сами собой не происходят. Чтобы чудеса происходили нужны люди. Вы сами проповедники, вы знаете как только вы хотите что-то для Кришны сделать – Кришна проявляется. Пока этого желания нет - ничего не происходит, ничего не случается. Мне сегодня хотелось начать этот разговор, но чтобы вы его продолжили. Иначе говоря чтоб каждый понял что всё зависит от меня и от всех нас, от того, как мы примем ответственность и как мы будем действовать. 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Брахмачари класс: цели ИСККОН, школа Щетинина. 16.10.2001

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

ЕСЛИ ВСЁ - БОГ, ТО ПОЧЕМУ НЕЛЬЗЯ ПОКЛОНЯТЬСЯ НАТАШЕ?
Вопрос: - Может ли вообще быть у живого существа понятие «моё»? 

Ответ: - Может. Говорят, может. «Кришна мой» – это нормально. Если Кришна мой, тогда нормально, но нужно понимать, что Кришна мой, а ничего больше моего нету, только Кришна мой  :smilies:    Как это ни парадоксально, это очень сложно. Я недавно был в одной группе людей, и там одна начинающая женщина говорила: «Но если всё это Бог, то зачем мне нужен Богу поклоняться? Вот тут Наташа сидит. Может быть я ей буду поклоняться? Зачем куда-то туда, если вот тут сидит Наташа?» 

Я говорю: «Ну вы можете попробовать, просто проблема в том, что вы будете разочарованы в конце. Многие уже Наташе пытались поклоняться, разочаровались…»  :smilies:  

Уровень, с которого этот вопрос задавался, был именно такой: «А зачем, мне вот тут все нравится, это же тоже Бог, почему мне тут какой-нибудь маленький кусочек Бога не взять и отдельно с ним отношения не наладить?» Не работает. 
Нужно понять, что Бог мой, а больше ничего не моё.  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Бхагавад-гита 12.15. Минск (26.7.2009)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Я думаю что ещё и следующий год будет очень сложным. Даже может быть не более сложным, но сложным. Но с другой стороны, опять же, речь идёт о криямана-карме - карме, которую мы создаём. Если мы сможем как-то развернуть этот маховик или попытаться эту негативную энергию преодолеть, а это возможно, то всё может улучшиться, но для этого надо чтобы люди стали серьезнее, чтобы они повторяли святые имена, чтобы они стали добрее друг другу, чтобы они перестали убивать коров и так далее. Вот, но так да - зловещие события грядут

Астрология. Нимитта видья. 28.11.2021

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Всем хочется стать ближе друг к другу, в тоже время люди враждуют друг с другом, люди причиняют боль друг другу, люди постоянно проводят какие-то различия друг между другом, постоянно находят способы, по которым или благодаря которым они могут гордиться друг перед другом.  Примеров огромное множество у нас перед глазами. Современный конфликт между Россией и Украиной одна из ярких иллюстраций этого положения, когда люди несмотря на очевидную близость...   

Я же понимаю что я брат и друг всех и то, что мы вместе. Тем не менее в реальности сотворяют мир прямо противоположный этому внутреннее ощущаемому идеалу: единству со всеми, близости со всеми, любви ко всем. И эта отчуждённость от Бога распространяется на отчужденность от всех остальных и в конце концов субъективно проявляется в виде полного одиночества, которое испытывает человек в  этом мире.  

Люди чувствуют, что они никому не нужны, что они одиноки, что они страдают от этого одиночества и не знают как решить эту проблему одиночества. И духовная философия призвана решить её, устранив главный, ядовитый корень этой проблемы: наше желание независимости. Упанишады говорят о единстве. О каком единстве они говорят? Поверхностные люди толкуют это единство как абсолютное единство, слияние.  На самом деле, душа не может ни с чем слиться в физическом смысле этого слова. 

Душа всегда существует, у неё всегда есть эта некая отдельность. Когда Упанишады говорят об этом единстве, об этой адвайте, они говорят о единстве интересов; о единстве, которое обретает любящий человек. Когда я люблю кого-то, между моим интересом и интересом кого я люблю нет ровным счётом никакого различия, мы едины.  

И любовь единственный способ избавиться от одиночества. Нет другого способа избавиться от одиночества. Когда я люблю кого-то, я не один. Я живу ради другого, я знаю что другой мне нужен и я нужен кому-то другому. И в конечном счёте это единство, этот идеал единства или любви, настоящего единства подлинного единства, не отчужденности, а любви  нужно реализовать по отношению к Богу.

И Капиладев очень хорошо объясняет всю эту вещь. Он описывает в этих двух стихах что идеал преданного служения, когда между мной и Богом не осталось никаких препятствий: авитчинна - беспрерывно, авьявахита - нет никаких преград. Вьявахит значит преграда, значит препятствие. Между моим сознанием и сознанием Бога не осталось никаких препятствий. 

Поэтому он говорит: мад-гуна-шрути-матрена    

Стоит человеку услышать что-то о качествах Бога, как тот час же - майи сарва-гухашайе - обо Мне, который находится в сердце каждого живого существа, который ближе всего к нам. Который уже ближе всего к нам. Когда человек достиг этого состояния внутреннего единства, то стоит ему услышать, то сразу же его сознание устремляется к Богу как Ганга. И сразу же значит, что оно всегда устремляется к Нему.

авиччхинна - значит непрерывно, постоянно. Сознание человека становится потоком, вместо маленькой лужи которое представляет сейчас наше сознание, лужи в которой живут множество микробов и червяков материальных желаний, сознание человека, которому удалось разрушить эти преграды между собой Богом, превращается в Гангу. Это бесконечный поток чистой воды, который может очистить всё остальное.   

Сейчас наше сознание не может ничего очистить. Оно может только осквернить собой всё остальное. У меня есть эта лужа и я пытаюсь напоить других из своей лужи.  Но когда преграды устранены, когда человеку устранил эти преграды ложного эго, тогда ему становится очень легко и хорошо и все остальные физически ощущают очищение от соприкосновения с его сознанием.  

Реально когда человек омывается в Ганге, он может физически почувствовать какое-о очень глубокое очищение не на уровне тела, а на гораздо более глубоком уровне. Потому что говорится, что вода Ганги это дух, который пришёл сюда, что это вода проявление духовной энергии. Человека окунается в эту воду и на первый взгляд на поверхности Ганги плавает пена, иногда плавают трупы каких-нибудь собак или ещё что-то такое. И нужно обладать некой решимостью чистого преданного, чтобы войти туда  :smilies:  

Но когда ты входишь туда, ты понимаешь, что это стоило того.  Что вся эта грязь, которая кажется нам, на самом деле иллюзия. На самом деле Ганга очищает. И точно также когда человек реально сталкивается с таким сознанием, с сознанием чистого преданного, он может почувствовать очищение даже если внешне этот чистый преданный иногда ведёт себя странно...

Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.29.11-12. Как достичь чистого преданного служения. 30 апреля 2014

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: - Госвами Махарадж скажите пожалуйста, вот Суручи вы переводили как вкус к чувственным удовольствиям, а Сунити как хорошее поведение.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да, нити - это правила, это мораль. Сунити это моральные, нравственные принципы.

Вопрос: - Судя по всему во дворце они жили в разных местах

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Ну, наверное, да. Судя по всему в разных  :smilies: 

Вопрос: - А когда они пошли встречать преданных обе были в одном паланкине. Не могли бы прокомментировать?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Ну, я не знаю. Этот толковательный  смысл имеет место и он безусловно есть в Шримад Бхагаватам. Ноне нужно доводить его до абсурда. Потому что когда это всё доводится до абсурда, когда все мельчайшие детали начинают трансформироваться исходя из этих всех вещей, то может быть, можно я не знаю, я не думал просто  над этим .
Но просто надо быть осторожным, потому…

Я немножко листал книгу Парамахамсы Йогананды, где он таким образом интерпретирует и это начинает надоедать уже с третьей страницы, когда он начинает говорить: - Дурьёдхана это желчь в организме человека и ещё не понятно что  :smilies: 
То есть он всю Бхагавад-гиту постоянно интерпретирует и в какой-то момент возникает очень большое сопротивление, потому что видно – история выхолащивается. Да, наверняка можно что они вместе и хороший вкус и стремление … они примеряются к преданному.  Ну, не знаю. Тут надо быть осторожным.

Шримад-Бхагаватам 4.9.39-41. Сунити и Суручи, 11 июня 2011, Челябинск

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Мы не можем просто сидеть и изучать Шримад Бхагаватам. От этого ничего не будет, если мы при этом ничего не делаем, если в нашей жизни нет этого духа жертвы. Только если мы делаем что-то для служения миссии, если мы научаемся служить Шриле Прабхупаде, Господу Чайтанье, то только тогда мы это знание по-настоящему поймём. Как ведические брахманы и кшатрии славились своей способностью к самопожертвованию.

К сожалению, в ИСККОН в последнее время в силу определенных… вишая таранга – есть эти волны материализма. Эта волна материализма в последнее время накрыла ИСККОН. Хотим мы в этом признаваться себе или нет, но эти волны периодически накрывают Общество. И в последнее время эта волна полукомпромиссного материализма накрывает наше Общество. 

Когда преданные начинают смотреть телевизор, когда преданные думают: «Немного для Кришны, немного для майи. Ничего, так сказать в конце концов майя это служанка Кришны, а мы даса даса анудаса. Если я буду служить слугам Кришны, то соответственно это самая высшая позиция».

Можно по разному объяснить свои привычки, но, к сожалению, мы утрачиваем эту изначальную чистоту и при этом обманываем сами себя. Каким-то образом мы ухитряемся обмануть сами себя. Но на самом-то деле, в конечном счете, нам нужно развить соответствующие качества брахманов, которые позволят нам исполнить эту миссию и позволят нам получить это духовное знание. 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Шримад Бхагаватам 1.17.27. Современные правители 2.2.2003

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: - После того как вы приехали в Россию, приходилось ли вам влюбляться? Как вы себя вели? Дарили цветы, назначали свидания? Или брали дополнительные экадаши и сопротивлялись этому прекрасному нахлынувшему чувству? Дело в том, что одни старшие преданные на радиостанции «Кришналока» говорят, что это брак это хорошо и так можно прогрессировать, а другие: «Читал-читал брахмачари Шримад Бхагаватам и женился – это падение, это поражение.

Ответ: - Тут могут быть разные мнения. Старшие преданные сохраняют индивидуальность и свободу воли. Я могу сказать только своё мнение на этот счёт. 
Что касается меня, то сердце я своё отдал довольно-таки давно Кришне и никогда не имел намерений забирать его обратно и поэтому мне не приходилось ни за кем бегать и дарить цветов. Слава Богу.

Я вполне доволен тем состоянием, в котором нахожусь. Не потому, что я этим горжусь, просто я действительно удовлетворён и меня это вполне устраивает. 
Но что касается других людей, то для разных людей разный статус более или менее способствует их духовному развитию. В конце концов состояние семейной жизни в браке — это естественное состояние для большинства людей и для большинства людей лучше если они обзаведутся семьёй, будут жить нормальной семейной жизнью. Но период жизни брахмачарьи очень важен, чтобы сформировать ценности человека.

Чтобы даже вступив в семейную жизнь человек не поддавался соблазнам, которые его подстерегают и очень хорошо понимал что в конце концов его должно ожидать какое-то внутреннее отречение в конце жизни после того как семейная жизнь закончится, после ого как он исполнит свой долг семейного человека. 
Нельзя считать это падением. Нет. Для многих людей это не падение – это определенный шаг вперёд по направлению к Кришне, но не для всех. 
Есть категория людей, пусть редкая, но ценная – людей, которые могут оставаться счастливыми, не вступая в семейную жизнь и, соответственно, это их право тоже нужно уважать. Но главное мы не должны придавать идеалы и ценности независимо от того в каком статусе мы находимся – в семейном или несемейном. 

Это очень индивидуальный вопрос. Я бы сказал было бы очень неправильно и очень вредно огульно определять, что вступление в семейную жизнь — это падение. Нет, это не падение. Это может быть совершенно разумный, сознательный, ответственный шаг, на который идёт человек. Но главное, что нужно всегда понимать конечный смысл всего этого и не впадать в иллюзию

Вопрос: - Вступление в семейную жизнь — это же не вступление в институт? Присутствует же такое чувство как любовь? Человек влюбился и ему хорошо. 
Был кришнаит, а влюбился – ему стало ещё лучше. А если эта любовь длиться очень долго даже когда наступила семейная жизнь? А если она длиться 5 лет, и он начинает беспокоиться – любовь не кончается, а Кришна где-то за любовью спрятан?

Ответ: - Ну во-первых если честно мне особенно часто такие случаи не встречались в реальной практике, но, настоящая любовь или настоящая духовная привязанность к своему супругу или супруге это не такая уж плохая вещь если это действительно духовная привязанность. Если мы видим в ней душу и общаемся на основании духовных принципов, то в этом нет ничего дурного.  Материальные чувства, основанные на вожделении, очень быстро кончаются. Либо они кончатся, потому что человек перестанет нас сексуально удовлетворять, постареет или кончатся в силу других причин.

И в любом случае отношение к другому человеку как к телу подразумевает не любовь, а эксплуатацию этого человека. Как только он перестаёт удовлетворять нас и наши запросы, то сразу же любовь превращается в свою противоположность. Не даром есть поговорка «От любви до ненависти один шаг». 
И мы видим, как удивительным образом любовь превращается в ненависть. Настоящая любовь никогда не превращается в ненависть, потому что настоящая любовь безусловна. Настоящая любовь - когда мы любим прекрасную душу или любим Кришну не может меняться – она по определению постоянна. 

Всё то, что меняется по определению ложно – это определение Бхагавад-гиты. Всё то, что меняется иллюзорно. И только неизменное может называться существующим. Поэтому даже если мы имеем в перспективе что наша любовь рано или поздно кончится это уже значит, что чувства наши не истинны. А настоящая хорошая привязанность и уважение к человеку… 

Тут мы должны думать даже не о любви к человеку, а о том, чтобы помогать другому человеку духовно развиваться. Я видел много счастливых семейных пар в сознании Кришны, когда люди очень уважали и помогали друг другу, и представляли очень хороший пример для других. Их может меньше, чем хотелось бы, но они тоже бывают.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Живой эфир, 1998.6.10

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Самое ужасное, что может быть, что убивает импульс к духовной жизни, это духовное потребительство. Я пришёл, послушал лекцию и ушёл, поел прасад и ушёл, все. Есть программа «Санкиртана выходного дня», а есть такой вид жизни, который называется,- преданный выходного дня. Суть не в этом, мы здесь не для того, чтобы превратиться в очередную какую-то мирскую организацию, мы здесь для того, чтобы отдать Кришне своё сердце. 

Воскресная лекция, 15.2.2015

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: Мы все время говорим о защите преданных. У меня возник такой вопрос, что мы должны быть защищены, но мы всегда ждем этой защиты. И у меня есть вопрос, какими качествами мы должны обладать, чтобы эта защита пришла к нам. Просто наличие Самого Господа, старших, мужа, отца, сына не дает нам права быть защищенными. Какими качествами мы должны обладать?

Б.В.Госвами: Защита приходит естественным образом, когда у человека внутри есть предание. Это ощущение защищенности даже на материальном уровне, маленький ребенок он не будет  чувствовать защиты, если у него не будет предания. А когда у него есть полное предание, он будет ощущать эту защищенность. 

Я недавно разговаривал с одним лидером нашего общества, и он сказал, что в какой-то момент я почувствовал себя очень беззащитным, потому что на самом деле все нуждаются в защите, и лидеры в большей степени нуждаются в защите, потому что они защищают всех, а их не защищает никто, те, кто находятся под ними, считают, что «ну кто мы такие, они большие», и всё, они их не защищают, и я могу долго рассказывать про то, как тяжело лидерам приходится в нашем обществе, но сейчас речь не об этом, сейчас речь о том. 

Он сказал так, что я понял, что никто мне защиты не даст, я ее не получу, тот уровень защиты, который мне нужен. 
Собственно, разговор у нас начался с того, что я подошел к нему, и спросил: «Ну что, тебя заклевали?»

Он сказал: «Нет, не заклевали. Заплевали» 

Мне понравился его ответ. И он стал дальше рассказывать какие-то вещи эти, и смысл его рассказа был такой, что в какой-то момент он понял, что ждет защиты не оттуда, откуда ее нужно ждать. И он пришел к Кришне, и сказал: «Кришна, ну я твой, и Ты меня пожалуйста, защищай если нужно, но я твой все равно, нужен я Тебе такой, то, что я делаю или не нужно, ну значит хорошо» И он говорит удивительную вещь, когда это пришло, произошло это внутреннее предание, сразу внутри так спокойно стало, и вовне все эти призраки они тоже как-то рассеялись, или они ослабли, силу потеряли  какую-то  и все ушло.

У него была очень серьезная ситуация, очень сложная ситуация действительно, ему грозили,  то, се. То есть единственным признаком, чтобы защиту почувствовать является, то есть качеством, является предание, внутреннее, искреннее, и,собственно, этого Кришна и ждет. Кришна ждет от нас, что мы придем к Нему и скажем: 

«Ну я все понял, что меня никто и ничто не защитит, никто не даст нам избавления, ни Бог, ни царь и не герой, кроме Кришны. 
Ну вот примерно так. Это очень важная вещь. Кришна, собственно, все эти страшилки в нашей жизни устраивает чтобы мы могли получить какой-то опыт.

Вопрос: То есть принятие всего того, что с тобой происходит – это тоже предание?

Ответ: Да. Потому что если я предался Кришне, то я принял то, что Он мне посылает, я перестал бороться с этим. Это очень важная вещь. 
У человека может быть два отношения к жизни – одно отношение постоянной борьбы, всё не так, всё плохо, 
а другое – принятие того, что у нас есть. 

Это не значит, что я пассивно просто плыву, я могу стараться сделать лучше, я должен стараться сделать лучше, но я не борюсь. А беда в том, что человек, гордый человек, у него всегда есть желание побороться с Богом. В Библии, в Ветхом Завете, в Пятикнижии, насколько я помню, есть эта история про то, как Авраам, по-моему, боролся, или с ангелом, ну, в общем, кто-то приходил к нему ночью и бедро ему сломал, они боролись, боролись, и когда тот бедро ему сломал, он понял, что всё, лучше не бороться, а то бедер-то не напасешься. Лучше принять то, что Он посылает и дает, с благодарностью…

Даршан для учеников, Майяпур, 12.2.2017

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

НИЧЕГО БОЛЕЕ НОРМАЛЬНОГО НЕТ! 
…В начале, когда еще ум не находится в этом состоянии, когда он при одном упоминании о Кришне устремляется к Нему как Ганга, сметая все преграды, и если хотя бы у меня нет этого желания желать, я понял, что мне не нужно желать, то тогда рано или поздно все остальные вещи встанут на свои места. 

Как в «Падма-пуране» есть знаменитый стих про святое имя, где говорится о двух формах повторения святого имени. Одна форма повторения святого имени – когда внутри нет оскорблений. Там говорится, что стоит звукам святого имени коснуться такого неосложненного оскорблениями сознания, как тотчас же оно там все делает. 

Буквально несколько дней тому назад ко мне приходила одна женщина, она пару месяцев назад начала повторять святое имя, и она по природе своей очень чистый человек, она так или иначе случайно столкнулась с преданными. Там романтическая история, но это не важно. 
Суть в том, что она стала говорить: «Я повторяю шестнадцать кругов и все шестнадцать кругов плачу. Потом целый день хожу под этим состоянием и иногда вижу что-то такое, причем я никогда ничего такого не видела, какие-то краски, каких в этом мире нет и кто-то касается меня. Я сижу и плачу шестнадцать кругов, и я хотела у Вас спросить это нормально или нет? Потому что я у других преданных спрашиваю, а они говорят, что у них ничего такого нет. А я сижу и плачу».

Я говорю: «Матаджи, Харе Кришна! Ничего более нормального нет! Все остальные не нормальные, Вы одна нормальная!» ???? Это то, что «Падма-Пурана» обещает. Там говорится, что если у человека нет оскверненного или загроможденного этим сознания, а человек действительно чистый, наверное из прошлой жизни или откуда-то, я уж не знаю откуда она такая появилась, но это факт. У нее все плохо, но она говорит: «У меня самый счастливый период в жизни, я никогда такой счастливой не была! Я просто хочу спросить у вас это нормально или не нормально? Вы мне это расскажите пожалуйста» 

Я ей сказал: «Это нормально, только Вы никому не говорите, пожалуйста, чтобы не ушло». Но там же говорится, что деха-дравина-джаната-лабха пашанда мадхйе – если человек наоборот, произносит святое имя, но у него при этом деха, дравина, джаната, лобха, есть желание наслаждаться телом - деха, получать какие-то чувственные удовольствия - дравина, наслаждаться вещами, которые окружают меня – богатствами, деньгами, или джаната – последователями, славой, более тонкими вещами, пашандам ади – такой человек кем становится? 
Пашанди, оскорбителем. 

Он повторяет святое имя и несмотря на это, он пашандата. Пашанда буквально значит реально атеист. Такой человек атеист, в этом беда. Он, даже если у него есть какая-то вера в Бога, Бог ему нужен постольку поскольку, в общем-то ему нужно что-то для себя, Бог ему нужен как инструмент исполнения своих желаний. Поэтому он пашанда, поэтому он совершает оскорбления. Джива Госвами говорит, что пашанда значит, что человек будет десять оскорблений святого имени совершать. Соответственно, там говорится, что такой человек нескоро увидит Кришну. Скоро, но не очень, через много жизней. Поэтому единственное, что нужно поначалу понять – то, что материальные привязанности, о которых в предыдущих стихах говорилось – они беда моя, моя проблема. Все остальное в большей или меньшей степени так или иначе само приходит, то есть это тут ничего особенного понимать не нужно. Ум мой устремляется. Я слышу о Кришне и я только о Нем думаю. Она говорит: «Я прочитала и потом целый день только думаю об этом и хожу в этом состоянии и все время у меня прямо не знаю такая счастливая хожу и думаю: „Что же такое-то, что происходит?”» 

Или еще, тоже несколько дней тому назад на литовском фестивале одна женщина пришла. Она немножко из другой категории, она не такая невинная, у нее сознание немножко осложненное йоговской окраской. 
Она астролог, йогой занималась еще чем-то. Ей дали Харе Кришна мантру и она говорит: «Это же вообще, потрясающе!» Она пришла, у нее такой большой крест и она начала: «Я вообще-то христианка, Вы меня правильно поймите, я ничего не хочу вообще, но я просто я эту вашу Харе Кришна мантру повторяю все время и остановиться не могу никак. У меня муж и дочка тоже стали повторять, потому что я им сказала, что я ничего такого никогда не испытывала. Это же такая энергия, столько там такого! 

Я такого никогда не слышала и не видела. Объясните мне что это такое. Но вообще-то я христианка и никакого отношения к этому иметь не хочу. Только вот вся моя семья уже повторяет мантру и я все не могу остановиться» :smilies:  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Шримад-Бхагаватам, 3.29.11-12, Завидово (4.8.2009)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

В этой жизни мы находимся в очень опасном состоянии. Татастха – значит, что мы ни там, ни там и что нам все время приходится делать выбор – куда нам пойти: либо туда – либо туда, либо туда – либо туда. Мы занимаем это пограничное положение и в силу определенных особенностей нашего сознания, мы склонны делать неправильный выбор, идти в неправильном направлении. Поэтому так важно иметь хорошие, правильные самскары, которые помогут нам избежать максимального количества ошибок, приводящих к нежелательным результатам.

Еще раз: жизнь очень опасная. Мир этот очень опасная вещь. Это не значит, что нужно бояться этого мира. Это не значит, что нужно забиться в угол, дрожать и не высовывать нос и думать: «Как-нибудь перекантуюсь». Нет.

Это просто значит, что мы должны понимать, что мир нас постоянно хочет поймать, а мы постоянно хотим пойматься. Мы хотим, чтобы он нас поймал в свои сети. Бхактивинода Тхакур поет: «Майя джал». «Джал» – значит сети, сети майи, в которые мир нас ловит, слабых, немощных. За наши привязанности. Когда у человека есть какие-то сильные привязанности, то это то на что его поймают. Рыбу ловят на червяка, потому что рыба любит вкус червяка. Оленей ловят на звук  дудочки, потому что у оленей острый слух. Слона ловят на осязание, потому что он привязан к приятным касаниям, у него очень чувствительная шкура, не смотря на то, что она толстая. Мотылек ловится на свет, потому что он привязан к свету.

«Шримад-Бхагаватам» описывает каким образом то к чему мы привязаны становится причиной нашей гибели в этом мире. Это несомненный факт. То к чему мы привязаны становится причиной очень больших неприятностей здесь, к сожалению. И спасти нас от всех этих неприятностей, от этих ловушек, от этих сетей майи могут только хорошие самскары.

И поэтому мы проводим эту самскару, чтобы у человека остался след в святой дхаме на берегу Ганги, которая смывает дурные самскары, освобождает нас от каких-то ненужных привязанностей. Если мы хотим, если мы не держимся за это крепко обеими руками. В обществе преданных мы можем получить новое имя и нас будут звать этим именем. Или мы можем получить мантру, которую мы потом будем повторять, увеличивая свою привязанность к Кришне.

Самые глубокие самскары проходят через шраванам и киртанам. Почему шраванам и киртанам являются основой нашей практики? Потому что практика – это то, что оставляет самскары, то что оставляет след. И наше состояние, которое состоит из каких-то самскар, оно формируется в основном через шраванам и киртанам – через то, что мы слушаем и через то, что мы повторяем. 

И если мы хотим, чтобы жизнь наша была духовной, чтоб результат был духовный нам нужно постоянно находиться в состоянии шраванам и киртанам, слушать о Кришне и говорить о Кришне, рассказывать кому-то о Кришне, петь Святые Имена. У нас только что был киртан и мы пели: «Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе / Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе». И у этого киртана очень глубокий след в нашем сознании. Он навсегда там останется.

И сегодня мы здесь, чтобы к нашей копилке самскар прибавить еще одну очень важную самскару, которая поможет нам в будущем и которая будет формировать нашу жизнь. Иначе, еще раз – жизнь очень сложная штука. Майя потому и называется майей, потому что человек никогда не понимает, что он в майе. Он не может оценить то, что он оказался в майе.

Есть замечательная притча, про некоего колдуна, который разгневался на жителей какого-то города. Они его не приняли должным образом, он решил им отомстить, проклясть их. Он отправился в колодец и насыпал в колодец какой-то порошок. И люди которые пили воду из этого колодца они, когда они выпивали эту воду, они начинали сходить с ума. 

У них что-то переклинивало и они начинали петь, орать, они становились буйными очень. И очень скоро известие о том что город постепенно сходит с ума и что город охватила эпидемия безумия донесли до царя. И царь, он велел своим советникам узнать в чем причина этой эпидемии безумия. И они очень быстро выяснили, что колдун, который возненавидел их и решил проклясть этот город на повальное безумие насыпал некий порошок и прочитал некие мантры, заклинания над этой водой и любой, кто попьет эту воду сходит с ума. 

Царь очень быстро понял последствия этого для себя и он сказал, что отныне очень тщательно охраняйте особый колодец в моем дворце и в моем саду, чтобы никто близко не подошел, потому что это та самая вода, которую я пью. Я ни в коем случае не должен сойти с ума. Вот. И выставили стражей рядом с этим колодцем и пока город постепенно очень быстро сходил с ума и люди становились полностью безумными, царь оставался в нормальном состоянии, его ближние, домочадцы, все остальные. Но беда заключается в том, этой истории в том, что очень скоро эти люди сумасшедшие, они подумали: «Наш царь сумасшедший», потому что он не ведет себе так же как мы.

И они огромной толпой пришли на площадь перед царским дворцом и стали кричать, и рваться, и ломиться. И царь вышел на балкон, чтобы обратиться к своим подданным, которые его любили, с которыми у него были очень хорошие отношения, но толпа остервенела, заорала: «Ты сумасшедший! Ты сумасшедший! Нам не нужен такой царь!». Они продолжали ломиться в двери, тогда царь посмотрел беспомощно на своего советника и спросил: «Что мне делать?». Тот говорит: «Срочно выпей воду из того же колодца, тогда все будет хорошо». Царь поступил так, как ему велел его мудрый советник, выпил воду из колодца. И прямо на балконе стал орать и все сказали: «Такой царь нам нужен».

Смысл этой притчи в том, что когда человек сходит с ума он нормальных людей считает сумасшедшими. Очень сложно. Норма, к сожалению, в этом мире – очень относительная вещь. Только если мы понимаем, что есть Абсолют и пытаемся посмотреть на этот мир с точки зрения Абсолюта, мы можем понять кто сумасшедший.

У Шрилы Прабхупады была такая листовка или памфлет «Кто сумасшедший?», потому что люди в Америке называли преданных сумасшедшими. И Шрила Прабхупада сказал: «Это ещё смотря как посмотреть на дело. Не понятно, кто сумасшедший: те люди, которые пытаются все дальше и дальше уходить от Бога и пытаются находить смысл в заведомо бессмысленных вещах, которые не оканчиваются ничем, кроме старости, болезни и смерти или те люди, которые пытаются решить эти проблемы.

Но, разумеется, никто никому не докажет кто сумасшедший и в этом особенность майи. Если я попал в майю, я не знаю, что я попал в майю. Я думаю что я нормальный, все остальные - ненормальные. И человек наверняка попадает в майю, когда он теряет связь с духовной энергией, с абсолютным пониманием, с абсолютной философией, с преданными, со всем тем, что несет на себе эту философию.

Поэтому мы здесь для того, чтобы попытаться в этом безумном мире сохранить какие-то последние остатки здравомыслия. Мир становится безумным! Все более безумным с каждым днем.

Доказательство этому – недавние выборы в Америке. Я разговаривал с Ануттамой, он говорит: «Это поразительно! Человек, которого выбрали, совершил столько ошибок, что одной этой ошибке было бы достаточно любому другому кандидату, чтобы он поставил крест полностью на своей карьере. Но он делал одну за другой. Он оскорблял всех. Он оскорблял женщин, он оскорблял национальные меньшинства, он оскорблял… Ну кого он только не оскорблял. Всех оскорблял. То есть ветеранов вьетнамской войны, оскорблял сенаторов… И каждый раз его рейтинги только поднимались, и поднимались, и поднимались.

А это значит, что у людей… Люди безумны. Потому что безумные люди могут выбрать безумца, человека, у которого все смещено, с какими-то взглядами… Я не сужу. Я не знаток каких-то политических вещей. Но просто то, что мир становится всё более и более весёлым местом для житья – это несомненный факт. С каждым днем становится всё более и более забавным местом.

И очень сложно в этом месте, где люди потеряли остатки здравомыслия сохранить его. Это только связь с преданными, с духовной энергией, со священными писаниями – она поможет нам все это сохранить.

Лекция перед инициацией, Майяпур, 15.2.2017

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: Правильно я понимаю, что конфликт возникает тогда, когда людьми (вот этих двух противоположностей) движет именно желание кармы и желание гьяны? 

БВГМ: Да

Вопрос: Но разрешение конфликта – это когда пробуждается желание бхакти.

БВГМ: Да-да-да-да. Именно так. Конфликт нельзя разрешить на том уровне, на котором конфликт возник. Чтобы конфликт разрешить, чтобы произошёл синтез двух тенденций (это общее правило), нужно подняться и с более высокого уровня этот синтез делать. Этот более высокий уровень – всегда уровень над двойственностью. 

Всегда мы можем увидеть… Я покажу это, у нас будет эта санга лидеров, и там собственно с этого будет начинаться моя презентация. Я покажу, каким образом это делается. Наше Общество сейчас раздирает конфликт между радикалами, или революционерами, и консерваторами. И это вообще непримиримый конфликт – люди бьются, ломают копья, и всё. Но на самом деле конфликта-то нет никакого.

Шрила Прабхупада был ультраконсерватором и ультрарадикалом – в одном лице он совмещал в себе ультрареволюционность и ультраконсерватизм. Некоторые его называли консерватором, другие наоборот. Его ругали и те и другие, естественно. (смех) На Западе ему говорили: вы слишком консервативны, Свамиджи. 

В Индии говорили: вы разрушаете нашу традицию, Свамиджи. Но он знал, что он делал! – Он, поднявшись над этим, он смог синтезировать две эти тенденции. Тогда как, когда мы остаёмся на материальном уровне, мы будем сражаться до уничтожения, до взаимоуничтожения. И это то, что происходит. 

Реплика из зала: А какие-то соответствующие цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады?

БВГМ: Есть очень много цитат. Но в том то и дело, что люди не понимают, как это сделать, потому что опять же, сознание запрограммировано: рага и двеша. Мы родились в раге и двеше – ничего другого ожидать нельзя. Ненужно даже слишком сильно это осуждать – нужно просто показывать, как реально можно разрешить, как нужно разрешить, и как мы благодаря «Шримад-Бхагаватам» можем это разрешить. «Шримад-Бхагаватам» – это поразительная книга, которая все противоречия примиряет и разрешает, которая возвышает нас над этим. И «Шримад-Бхагаватам» – единственный способ подняться над этой смертельной схваткой двух противоречий.

Семинар «Обзор Первой Песни “Шримад-Бхагаватам”», oбзор 5 главы (4 часть), 21.6.2013

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Я бы сказал, что основной конфликт современного мира – это конфликт естественно между кармой и гьяной (между позициями кармы и гьяны). И в этом случае мусульманский мир олицетворяет реальную карму. Именно мусульманский мир – с его строгостью, с его представлением о морали, и с его очень ясным представлением о том, что в конце концов человек должен попасть в рай; что Бог не понятно где (не так важно) – главное следовать Ему, выполнять какие-то правила. 

Тогда как Западный мир, – и Шрила Прабхупада собственно пишет это в своей пранама-мантре (нирвишеша-шунйавади-пашчатйа-деша) – пашчатйа-деша (Западные страны) заражены нирвишешей и шунйавадой. И эта нирвишеша-шунйавада начинается с того, что «мы живём один раз». Грубый материализм в его, скажем так крайних формах – это нирвишеша и шунйавада: «Всё нереально! В конце концов, всё это кончится. И кончится гораздо скорее, чем мне кажется.

Поэтому нужно урвать максимум всего». И эта позиция в высшей степени деструктивна, как любая позиция гьяны. Любая позиция гьяны приводит к разрушению: к уничтожению человека. И наркотики, безудержные чувственные наслаждения – это всё так или иначе внешнее проявление позиции гьяны. И Шрила Прабхупада говорит – что такое гьяна? Это самоубийство, духовное самоубийство.

Буддизм – гьяна. Буддизм – это крайняя разновидность гьяны, и люди в этом мире очень сильно заражены буддизмом. Буддизм говорит, что ничто нереально: ты нереален, твоя жизнь нереальна. Всё имеет всего лишь на всего (как это сказать, кшаника-вада) ежесекундный характер. «Есть только миг между прошлым и будущим – именно он называется жизнь. Есть только миг за него и держись» – вот люди и держатся за этот миг. И им совершенно всё равно, что будет в будущем – у них вообще нет никакого понимания. «Будущее нереально. Ничего нереально» – есть только этот миг, за который нужно держаться.

Это на самом деле поэтическое описание философии буддизма: «Есть только миг между прошлым и будущим – за него нужно держаться».  И всё это приводит к той деструктивной позиции в мире, которая сейчас существует. Именно запад, в общем-то, разрушает мир в большей степени. И мусульманский мир пытается как-то этому сопротивляться. Но беда в том, что и то и другое это всего лишь на всего проявление того же самого материального отношения к этому миру.

Это две стороны одной и той же медали, это материалистический взгляд, который круто замешан на раге и двеше – это дрожжи раги и двеши, которые проявляются в этих двух позициях, в этих двух философиях, в этих двух системах ценностей и в этом конфликте, который происходит. Потому что в конечном счёте, ни то ни другое не даёт понимания вечности.  Карма сосредотачивает человека на каких-то наслаждениях саттвичного характера (более длительных).

И они говорят: рай вечен. Но рай не вечен! – Потому что он материален, потому что там нет Бога (даже в их описании Бога там нет). И как что-то не несущее в себе Бога, и не соприкасающееся даже с Богом, может быть вечным?! – Не может быть вечным по определению. И естественно гьяна, она вообще говорит о том, что ничего нереально. Ну да, в каких-то более рафинированных формах, гьяна говорит, что ты сам вечен, и ты есть Бог, – но мы сейчас не будем говорить об этом. 

И это маятник кармы и гьяны Шрила Прабхупада описывает во введении к «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху». Он описывает эту проблему, суть проблемы: бхога-тйага, карма-гйана – как ни назови всё это – в разных формах всё это проявляется в этом мире. А бхакти – это синтез, но синтез не механический. Бхакти – это в общем-то синтез кармы и гьяны. Бхакти примиряет эти две противоположности раги и двеши – выводит нас за пределы этой запрограммированности между рагой и двешей, – но примиряет их на качественно другом уровне.

Синтез даже с чисто химической точки зрения [периодически я вспоминаю о своём постыдном прошлом химическом] – не просто механическое смешение (не просто мы взяли два вещества и перетёрли их в ступке), должно появиться новое качество.  И бхакти в общем-то примиряет эти две противоположных и враждующих – намертво враждующих, в смертельной схватке друг с другом находящихся – тенденции этого мира (раги и двеши). Они в общем-то приобретают новые бессмертные качества. Бхакти, как здесь написано, это соприкосновение с Верховным Господом. Бхакти начинается с соприкосновения с безграничным Господом, и бхакти расширяет границы нашего сознания до безграничности – это тоже очень важно понять.

Семинар «Обзор Первой Песни “Шримад-Бхагаватам”», oбзор 5 главы (4 часть), 21.6.2013

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Шикшаштака дас: А вот Вы говорили, что Америка – явный путь кармы. А Россия?

БВГМ: А Россия… Россия очень сильно – Восток, а Россия в общем-то по менталитету ближе к Востоку безусловно – она конечно же в большей степени соответствует пути гьяны. И в России очень много вот этого вот: аскезы, отречения, – в самой практике, в самом менталитете людей. Люди гораздо более склонны к самоедству, мучительству себя,.. 

Шикшаштака дас: - К сыроедству  :smilies: 

БВГМ: – ...к разным формам отречения.

Шикшаштака дас: Путин недавно выступал по телевидению и сказал, что есть пропасть между настроением Америки и России. 

БВГМ: Это факт.

Шикшаштака дас: Вы слышали, да? Он сказал, что у них, образно, когда в «Унесённых ветром» она одна осталась, она говорила: «Я боюсь, что я буду голодать». И это – говорит – менталитет: они все такие индивидуалисты. А российский менталитет, он куда-то за горизонт вообще далеко уходит. И так руку одёрнул, – говорит: «Ой, у меня даже мороз по коже» – вот так выступал.

БВГМ: В большей степени, безусловно, – восточный менталитет. Не просто Российский менталитет! Если мы возьмём – сама Бхаратаварша, она гордо называет себя тапа-бхуми («Земля тапасьи», «Земля аскезы»). С точки зрения Бхаратаварши всё остальное – это бхога-бхуми. Всё остальное, – то что на запад от Бхаратаварши – это так сказать земли, где бхога, или наслаждения, превалируют. А настоящее отречение, аскеза и гьяна, она там – в Бхаратаварше. Но в принципе, это Восток. Это Восточная тенденция.

Семинар «Обзор Первой Песни “Шримад-Бхагаватам”», oбзор 5 главы (4 часть), 21.6.2013

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Мы ни от чего не отказываемся, мы что-то себе придумали, мы думаем: "О, здорово, буду повторять мантру, чтобы у меня было то, то, то,то, то... И глядишь через какое-то время ничего не хочется и в этот момент Кришна начинает давать всё то, что вы хотели. Одна мудрая женщина сказала, что всё сбудется, стоит только расхотеть. Человек все желания может исполнить, когда они уже не нужны

Обзор Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.5. Лекция 9, 30 июня 2013, Сочи

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Чтобы избавиться от привязанности в виде ненависти сначала нужно избавиться от привязанности в виде наслаждения и любви,
потому что привязанность в виде ненависти это оборотная сторона привязанности. Это в любом случае привязанность: 

иччха-двеша-самуттхена
двандва-мохена бхарата

И когда человек очень сильно что-то ненавидит это значит, что он очень сильно к чему-то привязан. Поэтому мы не избавляемся отдельно от привязанности к ненависти или отдельно от ещё какой-то привязанности. 

Мы в целом... И более того, мы даже не пытаемся избавиться от привязанности как таковой. Мы пытаемся обрести духовную привязанность. И когда мы обретаем духовную привязанность, то все остальные привязанности отпадают сами естественным образом. Это происходит безболезненно как отпадают отсохшие листья. Если пытаться отрывать что-то с кровью... Вот мы привязаны к этому телу и чтобы избавиться от привязанности можно по кусочку отрубать от этого тела, но привязанность всё равно останется. 

Однако если человек обрёл духовную привязанность, то тогда... Как негативная привязанность со знаком минус - так и привязанность со знаком плюс уходят сами по себе. Это естественным образом случается. Как например, на первом этапе у начинающих преданных можно очень часто услышать ура-патриотичные лекции, что нужно отказаться от всего, это всё майя, особенно сексуальная жизнь это так плохо, это так ужасно. И вся лекция про сексуальную жизнь как это ужасно, как это плохо. Это значит, что привязанность есть и очень сильная. Но в какой-то момент, по мере того как...  

Что такое привязанность? Господь Ришабхадев говорит здесь праматтах? - человек становится сумасшедшим. Если с физиологической точки зрения посмотреть что такое сумасшествие, то психиатр вам скажет, что любое сумасшествие это очаг застойного возбуждения в коре головного мозга.

Определённая очаг в коре головного мозга возбуждается и не может никак успокоиться. Застойное возбуждение. Когда человек к чему-то сильно привязан, это означает что определенный участок в коре головного мозга у него застойно возбудился. И так как он застойно возбудился... Это совершенно верно, Ришабхадев ставит абсолютно верно с физиологической точки зрения диагноз.

И суть в том что просто застойное возбуждение со знаком плюс, либо со знаком минус. Суть в том что там есть возбуждение. Это возбуждение застойное, оно никак не уходит оттуда. И как лечат в материальном мире скажем так от привязанности или от сумасшествия, или застойного возбуждения? Человеку дают очень типа сильного снотворного, которое подавляет всю кору головного мозга и человек погружается в какую-то беспросветную тьму, в сон.

И это единственный способ с помощью которого можно избавить человека от материального сумасшествия - просто задавить всю эту кору головного мозга, чтобы вместе с этим застойное возбуждение тоже немножечко понизилось, ушло. Но духовный способ решения этой проблемы заключается не в этом. Духовный способ решения этой проблемы заключается в том, что мы обретаем духовную привязанность, то есть мы отвязываемся вообще от коры головного мозга с её очагами как возбуждения так и торможения.

И таким образом  обретаем подлинное счастье. Человек переходит совершенно в  другой способ существования, в другой план.
И когда мы говорили о чёрном и белом в этой лекции, мы не имели в виду чёрное и белое материального мира, потому что чёрное и белое материального мира это двойственность материального мира и она вся чёрная. Как говорит Господь Чайтанья: "Хорошее и плохое в материальном мире оно всё плохое, всё абхадра. Но есть абсолютное благо - шудха-сатва, которая находится над всем этим. 

Б.В.Госвами. Шримад-Бхагаватам 5.5.7, 23 апреля 2000

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Первый шаг в отношениях с Богом – точно такой же: первое, что я должен сделать – это признать право Бога на существование и признать Его свободу. Нам бывает трудно сделать это даже в отношениях с другим человеком, потому что мы не хотим признать его права на свободу – мы все время пытаемся его изнасиловать: жена пытается изнасиловать мужа, муж пытается изнасиловать жену, оба вместе пытаются изнасиловать своих детей. 

Каждый пытается так или иначе подчинить себе другого. Но отношения означают, что я выхожу за пределы себя, что я умираю, как эгоист, что я должен признать существование другого и право другого на свободу! Поэтому мне так больно. На самом деле, в отношениях с другим человеком я умираю, как эгоист – мое ложное эго должно отмереть.

***

До этого мы были гусеницами, которые ползали по земле, но духовная жизнь с чем сравнивается? Что с гусеницей должно случиться? Нет, еще не бабочка. Кокон! Духовная жизнь, садхана, духовная практика, который мы занимаемся, заключается в том, что я был гусеницей, и счастливо жевал все то, что мне попадалось под мои челюсти. 

Я был очень счастлив, ползая по этому материальному миру, и тут вдруг мне приходится куда себя затолкнуть? В кокон: мне нужно ограничить себя. Для чего? Для того, чтобы в какой-то момент я могу выпорхнуть оттуда! Хамелеоном, который будет радовать всех, и Кришну, своей свободой. Это то, что с нами должно произойти.

И нам нужно насиловать себя для этого! Я не побоюсь этого слова: нам нужно насиловать себя! И мы должны быть благодарны тем людям, которые насилуют нас, тоже. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что иногда люди обижаются на нас: когда мы выходим с харинамой, они говорят: «Ну зачем, зачем вы нас насилуете? Мы не хотим слушать этого Имени Бога, не хотим этого слушать!»

А мы выходим и насилуем их: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе / Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе!
Нам нужно совершать этот подвиг, это насилие над собой для того, чтобы что-то хорошее из нас вышло, потому что если насилия не будет…

Как говорила разбойница в пьесе Шварца «Снежная королева», что если вы хотите сделать из ребенка разбойника, то что с ним нужно делать? Нужно все ему разрешать. Если мы будем все себе разрешать…

Иногда люди говорят: «Ох, этот ИСККОН… Вот у нас тут майавада, у нас не нужно себя насиловать!» Ну и оставайтесь со своей майавадой, а мы будем себя насиловать! Будем, потому что насиловать – значит избавиться от этой скорлупы ложного эго, которая нам мешает что-то услышать и что-то увидеть, в конце концов!...

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Бхагавад-гита 9.10, Одесса, (9.9.2005)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Господь Ришабхадев продолжает свои наставления сыновьям перед тем, как удалиться от дел. Мы знаем, что Он был идеальным правителем и показывал пример всем своим правлением. И задача идеального правителя заключается в том, чтобы дать возможность любому, кто находится в зависимости от него, кто так или иначе зависит от него и следует его примеру, дать путь освобождения. Поэтому идеальный правитель ведёт себя идеальным образом.

Чуть позже Ришабхадев произнесёт знаменитый стих гурур на са сйат сва-джано на са сйат, где он скажет что человек не должен, не имеет права становится гуру, становится царём, становится даже отцом или матерью, даже родственником, если он не может указать тем, кто зависит от него: его подданным, кто так или иначе попал в зависимость от него, путь к освобождению.

И здесь Ришабхадев подаёт этот пример. Он показывает каким должен действовать человек. И уходя в лес, он показывает своим сыновьям, которые должны наследовать его престол. Они должны стать во главе государства и должны править, но при этом он не объясняет как нужно взимать налоги, как нужно устроить экономику, как будто бы всё зависит от экономики.

Единственное что Он объясняет им и единственное что нужно знать человеку, то каким образом нужно обрести  сознание Кришны. Как Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур любил говорить и повторять что в этом мире есть всё. В этом мире нет ни в чём недостатка. Есть много денег, много женщин, много наслаждений... Всё есть. Единственное чего тут не хватает это сознание Кришны. И если есть сознание Кришны, то всё остальное приходит само собой, всё остальное приложится.

Если нет сознания Кришны, то как бы мы ни старались жить в этом мире как следует, как бы ни старались свести концы с концами и заткнуть дыры, ничего не получится. И Ришабхадев объясняет это снова, снова и снова и указывает на причину почему человек не обретает сознание Кришны, почему он в конце концов лишается сознания Кришны. Он говорил об этом в предыдущем стихе и в стихах до этого. Он говорит: авидья - невежество покрывает человека.

И здесь в этом очень интересном стихе он говорит випашчит. И випашчит как объясняет Шрила Прабхупада в своем комментарии относится к нам всем. Этот стих обращен к каждому из нас и прежде всего к нам, потому что слово випашчит означает мудрый. Випашчит происходит от глагольного корня пашьяти. И тут два раза встречается этот корень. Говорится "на пашьяти" - он не видит, и в тоже время он випашчит, то есть человек который обладает способностью видеть или различать

Випашчит это эпитет многих мудрецов. Например, Индру называют випашчит. Это одно из имён Индры. Господь Будда он тоже випасчит. Випасчит значит мудрый, випашчит значит тот, кто способен видеть, понимать что такое хорошо, что такое плохо, но здесь Он говорит, что даже если человек мудрый, если он знает какие-то положения священных писаний, он прочитал Шримад Бхагаватам, Бхагавад-гиту, так или иначе он столкнулся с духовных знанием и он начал что-то понимать, тем не менее, такой человек всегда находится в очень опасном положении, особенно на начальных этапах. 

И Шрила Прабхупада очень хорошо объясняет, что в начале у нас есть осквернение материальными желаниями. Да, наш ум научился что-то различать, мы что-то прочитали, мы что-то услышали, мы что-то знаем. Мы знаем, что не нужно нарушать 4 регулирующих принципа, что нужно повторять 16 кругов мантры каждый день: Харе Рама Харе Рама, Рама Рама Харе Харе, Харе Кришна Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна Харе Харе.

Но здесь Ришабхадев говорит:  Даже если вы знаете это, даже если у вас есть определённая мудрость и способность понимать что есть что в этом мире, мы всё равно должны быть настороже и начеку до тех пор, пока ваше сердце полностью не очистилось. В предыдущем стихе он указывал на причину этого. Он говорит: карма-вашам или ещё за стих до этого - карматмакам. Наш ум окрашен кармой. Мы действовали в течение многих и многих лет, многих жизней в материальном мире и так как мы жили в материальном мире, мы действовали материальном мире, мы наслаждались в материальном мире, все эти наслаждения оставили очень тяжелый отпечаток в нашем сознании.

Мы можем это видеть ли не видеть, понимать или не понимать. Это есть у нас. Этот груз, который мы несем с собой через многие жизни постоянно тянет нас вниз. И если человек не избавился до сих пор от этого груза, даже если у него обрелось зрение, даже если он соприкоснулся в духовной философией, если он знает немного, - всё равно он постоянно находится в этом опасном положении и как тут говорится: гатах смритир - в любой момент память может упорхнуть из него.

Смритир значит память, а гата значит тю-тю, убежала. Сегодня он помнит, сегодня он випашчит, сегодня он понимает что-то, но если он немного не осторожен, если он немного расслабился, то в тот же самый миг эта память может уйти от него. Он не успеет оглянуться, как память обо всём уйдёт от него и, соответственно, несчастья и страдания ожидает его за дверью. Они будут ожидать его. Почему?  Потому что он начнёт прилагать гунехам. И не просто гунехам, а ятха гунехам, значит неправильные усилия по отношению к чувственным наслаждениям. Человек будет изо всех сил трудиться только чтобы наслаждаться.

Можно наслаждаться в этом мире, но если человек прилагает чрезвычайные усилия чтобы наслаждаться, то страдание, как говорится тут говорится, тапа, ждут его неминуемо совершенно. И мы должны всегда понимать что это карматмакам или карма-ваша осквернение материальным наслаждениями находится очень близко, оно запечатлено в нашем теле. Само тело это плод предыдущей кармы, всех наших поступков которые мы совершили в предыдущих жизнях чтобы наслаждаться.

И на санскрите тело или чувства называются каранам. Каранам значит инструмент и Кришна очень милостиво дал нам этот инструмент чтобы мы могли наслаждаться. Это тело специально создано для того чтобы мы наслаждались и если мы на минутку забудем что нам не нужно этого делать, а забыть это очень легко, потому что тело всегда есть и есть большой соблазн использовать это тело изо всех сил, то сразу же нас ждут наслаждения и сразу же за этими наслаждениями нас ждут страдания, и, сразу же, как говорит Ришабхадев прамата. Прамата значит тю-тю. Когда уходит память, человек становится ненормальным, человек становится сумасшедшим, человек сходит с ума от этого желания чувственных наслаждений.

Как учёные поставили эксперимент. Они нашли в этом инструменте, который нам дал Кришна область которая отвечает за эти наслаждения в коре головного мозга. Они вставили туда электрод крысе, но на самом деле если бы они сделали то же самое с человеком результат был бы всё более потрясающим. И они посадили эту крысу в клетку и положили перед крысой всё, что любит крыса: колбасу, сыр,  не знаю что ещё - всё что она любит, с одной стороны, а с другой стороны поставили для неё электрод наслаждения, на который она могла нажимать чтобы кора головного мозга возбуждалась. 

Эта крыса сначала попробовала сыр, потом подошла к электроду и начала на него нажимать и она забыла обо всём остальном. Она забыла с сне, о еде, обо всех остальных радостях жизни. Единственное что у неё осталось этот электрод, на который она нажимала, нажимала и нажимала до тех пор пока не померла.

Это называется прамата. Люди в этом мире находятся в точно таком же положении. Они находят это самое рычажок, на который нужно нажимать и когда они нашли этот рычажок они начинают нажимать его, нажимать и нажимать до тех пор пока не помирают. И это называется поистине прамата. Как мне рассказывали в сумасшедшем доме сцена одна. Буйный сумасшедший. Этот буйный сумасшедший... У этого у него связаны руки, но с этими связанными руками он продолжает мастурбировать до крови, он не может остановиться.

Он извергает из себя это семя для того, чтобы получить эту маленькую капельку, крошку материальных насаждений и ради этой крошки материальных наслаждений он сходит с ума. Из него кровь течёт, кровь изо всех дырок уже идёт, он не может остановиться.

И это то, что говорит здесь Ришабхадев. Ришабхадев говорит, что эти наслаждения очень близко, они находятся в самом теле и человеку очень легко ошибиться. Он не успеет оглянуться как он забудет обо всём, у него останутся одни чувственные наслаждения, которые основаны на грубом сексуальном желании и в результате он получит одни страдания и ничего хорошего.

Кто-то может сказать: "В конце концов что плохого?". Это распространённая религиозная философия. Господь дал нам этот мир чтобы наслаждаться, Господь дал нам это тело чтобы наслаждаться.

Если мы начнём исходить или следовать этой логике, если мы посмотрим на это тело... Да, это совершенно идеальный инструмент чтобы наслаждаться. Кто нам его дал? Господь. Правильно? Он дал нам инструмент чтобы наслаждаться. Почему бы нам не наслаждаться? Что в этом плохого? 

И, действительно, что в этом плохого,  что в этом дурного? Действительно, Он нам дал, мы будем наслаждаться и всё хорошо. В чём проблема, в чём беда в этом? Беда в том в конечном счёте, что мы лишаем себя большего наслаждения и возможности вернуться к Богу. В конечном счете с помощью этого мы сходим с ума и остаёмся здесь в материальном мире, в плену материального мира. 

Как мы были сейчас в храме Шри Рангам. Это огромный храм, это целый город. Внутри этого храма живёт 43000 человек. И там есть всё что угодно и в самом центре находится Кришна, в самом центре находится Господь Ранганатх на змее Шеше. Но прежде чем до Него дойти, надо пройти через всё остальное. Нужно пройти через все эти базары, где торгуют всем чем только можно. И нужно не застрять на этих базарах. Нужно миновать все остальные соблазны и когда уже подходишь к самому Ранганатху, когда уже приближаешься к самому храму, там находится огромная мандапа.

В самой-самой близи перед огромным храмом огромная мандапа - зал и в этом зале множество резных колонн и на этих колоннах изображены сексуальные сцены. Кто-то может подумать: "Что за странность такая? Ты идёшь Богу и ты в храме находишься и тут это безобразие, скабрезность нарисованная". Почему? Многие преданные не могли понять. Но, на самом деле, секрет очень простой. Секрет заключается в том, что чтобы прийти к Кришне, нужно пройти через всё это. И есть человек отвлечётся на это, если он предпочтёт бродить по этой мандапе, то не придёт к Кришне.

И чтобы прийти к к Кришне ему нужно обладать этой самой целеустремленностью - экеха куру-нандана. Как говорит Кришна в Бхагавад-гите, что у человека должно быть вйавасайатмика буддхир - разум его не должен отвлекаться ни на что другое.

И только если разум его не отвлекается ни на что другое. он сможет дойти до цели. Если разум его растечётся мысью по древу, если он отвлечется, если он предпочтёт блуждать по этой мандапе как некоторые преданные делали, то он не дойдёт до Ранганатха, он не сможет достичь своей цели и это называется шарира-бандха.

Как до этого в предыдущих стихах об этом говорил Господь Ришабхадев - шарира-бандха. человек остаётся в рабстве и он не может выйти за пределы этого рабства. он остаётся в плену чувственных наслаждений и не может прорвать эту пелену или эту ловушку, в которой он рано или поздно оказался.

В конце концов есть только два пути или два выхода. Некоторые, увидев или услышав такое описание могут подумать что всё слишком чёрное-белое: или чёрное или белое; это - хорошо, это - плохо. Но в сущности, если разобраться и проанализировать аналитически, то именно так и есть. Есть только чёрное и есть только белое. Есть только одна дорога и одним концом она ведёт к Кришне, другим концом она ведёт в ад.

И это дорога отличается именно этим. Как в одном из предыдущих стихов Ришабхадев говорил:

нунам праматтах куруте викарма
йад индрийа-притайа априноти

Человек либо выбирает путь индрия-вритти. И индрия-вритти значит он наслаждает свои индрии. Либо он предпочитает индрия-вритти, либо как говорилось в предыдущем стихе, он предпочитает васудева-вритти. Есть только два пути в этом мире и два выбора, который может сделать человек. Либо он предпочитает любовь к Богу - васудева-вритти, либо предпочитает любовь к своим собственным чувствам.

И один путь ведёт соответственно в ад, один путь ведёт страданиям, один путь ведет к сумасшествию и другой путь ведёт к любви к Богу и тоже к сумасшествию. В конечном счете, и то, и другое, если посмотреть на это с объективной точки зрения... Как некоторые преданные хотят стать объективными, они не хотят быть фанатиками, они хотят объективно изучать это всё. 

То в сущности, это одна дорога и она оканчивается тем же самым. Если человек избирает путь индрия-вритти, он сходит с ума и оканчивает свои дни в сумасшедшем доме наслаждаюсь тем, чем можно наслаждаться в сумасшедшем доме. Если человек избирает путь любви к Богу и достигает совершенства на этом пути он тоже сходит с ума от любви к Богу он тоже сходит с ума от любви к Богу.

И кто-то может сказать: "А в чём собственно разница?" Мы утверждаем, что человек, который избрал путь чувственных наслаждений страдает. Те люди, которые избрали путь чувственных наслаждений - живчики, которые живут в материальном мире и наслаждаются чем только можно, они тоже утверждают, что мы страдаем.

Мы говорим: - Вы страдаете. Они говорят: - Вы страдаете. Мы говорим: - Вы сумасшедшие. Они говорят: - Вы сумасшедшие. По принципу дурак-сам дурак. Но тем не менее есть разница. Разница тем не менее есть. Потому что как объясняет здесь Господь Ришабхадев этот путь, который ведёт к материальному сумасшествию, в конце концов не приводит ни к чему и он называет человека тут агья.

Человек, который избирает такой путь сравнивается здесь с невежественный животным. Шрила Прабхупада говорит что он подобен неразумному животному, лишившемуся рассудка. Да, человек который избрал духовный не избавляется от всех страданий, он встречается со страданиями на этом пути и кто то может сказать: 

- Какая разница? По крайней мере я страдаю, я тружусь за что-то ощутимое, я могу получить что-то, я могу по крайней мере ощутить плоды своего труда, засунуть их куда-то в одно из 9-и отверстий, которые есть в моём теле и таким образом что-то обрести. Вот вы обретаете нечто совершенно эфемерное, нечто эфирное, даже более тонкое чем эфир. Эфир по крайней мере можно как-то ухватить, а это где-то ещё дальше.

Что обретает такой человек? И можно посмотреть, действительно, с тем же самым Ранганатхом связана удивительная история о том как преданные претерпевает страдания за Господа, они действительно страдают. В своё время, около 700 лет тому назад устроил Ранганатх устроил лилу. Когда огромное войско мусульман напала на храм в Шри Рангаме. В это время брахманы как всегда занимались своей деятельностью, всё шло своим чередом.

У них был большой праздник в храме Ранганатха. Огромный праздник. Тут прибежали гонцы и сказали, что огромное войско мусульман с мечами на перевес идёт нападать. Они сказали: - Какое войско? Какие мусульмане? Нам нужно Ранганатха удовлетворить. У нас тут праздник, у нас тут киртан идёт. Всё хорошо. Отстаньте от нас. Мы ещё молитвы не дочитали. 

Они не послушали и тем временем это войско напало на храм и взяло этот храм, но всё-таки в самый последний момент когда они поняли что дело серьёзное, то они замуровали большой алтарь самого Ранганатха, чтобы мусульмане не причинили вреда и взяли утсав-мурти Ранганатха, Перумала, Божество, которому они поклонялись и приблизительно 100 человек самых близких жрецов в самый последний момент убежали вместе с этим утсава-мурти и стали скитаться.

В конце концов, в своих скитаниях... Они очень долго скитались по лесам, по джунглям и большая часть преданных брахманов, которые ухаживали за Ранганатхом умерло в этих скитаниях.

В конце концов после долгих скитаний они пришли в Тирумалу в Тирупати, там где находится храм Баладжи и Баладжжи дал Ранганатху прибежище. На самом деле Ранганатху захотелось пообщаться с Баладжи и Он поэтому отправился туда и в течение 60 лет Ранганатх находился там...

Шримад-Бхагаватам 5.5.7, 23 апреля 2000, далее с 0:43:46

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Если мы внимательно присмотримся или посмотрим на то, как работает наша память. У меня недавно был любопытный повод для того, чтобы задуматься над тем, как память работает.  Я встречался с другом своей юности недавно, и мы обсуждали с ним один эпизод общий. И он мне рассказал одну вещь которую я полностью забыл.  Полностью, абсолютно. У меня никакой памяти о том что это произошло в тот момент не осталось.  

Я многое помню: мы ходили с ним в горы, перелазили через Тянь-Шань, пришли к Иссык-Кулю. Он мне рассказал, что когда мы пришли было уже   время вне сезона, людей не было.  Мы спустились к этому озеру и разбили там свою палатку. Мы сидели на берегу этого красивого озера Иссык-Куля. И когда мы сидели на берегу этого озера вдруг, - я не помню полностью, абсолютно, по его рассказу туда приехал пьяный киргиз на лошади.

Этот пьяный киргиз стал водить свою лошадь вокруг и явно напрашивался – хотелось ему подраться или ещё что-то. Он увидел каких-то чужеземцев, сидящих на берегу в палатке и непонятно что делающих. Мы одни были беззащитные, и он искал какой-то повод чтобы с нами поссориться и нашёл.   

Он спросил: - Вы в Бога-то хоть верите?

И мой друг говорит: - Я до сих пор помню - чёрт меня за язык потянул, я сказал: - Нет, я атеист!  

В этот момент радостный киргиз, потому что он нашел подходящий повод, достал нагайку и стал нас хлестать. Так что мы в ужасе ретировались куда-то в Иссык-Куль, подальше отплыли. Он не решился в пьяном виде туда на лошади туда проплыть. Он ещё какое-то время поездил по берегу и потом уехал и мы вылезли из этого озера. 

Теперь, казалось бы, достаточно яркий эпизод. Я не помню, а он помнит. Как нас нагайкой отхлестали, как мы в озеро отошли. И я стал думать: «Почему он помнит?» И при этом я помню какие-то дурацкие мелочи нашего путешествия или из нашего опыта перехода. Я помню, как мы через ледник шли, чуть не остались там. То есть он был опытный, а я – неопытный. 

Я думал: - Ну всё замёрзнем сейчас.

Вывод к которому я пришёл или объяснение которое я нашёл заключалась в том что для него наверняка этот вопрос киргиза «Верите ли вы в Бога или нет» и  его ответ «Я атеист» и последующее наказание за его атеизм для него очень сильно связалось. Он наверняка потом дальше думал над этим: «Вот я атеист и сразу соответственно наказание» 

При том что я тогда уже был преданным и тайком от него вставал рано утром, уходил, мантру читал.  Меня как-то не задело. Я знал - я не атеист.  У него это осталось, потому что он чувствовал, что ему за дело попало. У меня не осталось, потому что я понимал, что я случайно  под горячую руку попал. У меня это не связалось никаким образом в какую-то причинно-следственную связь. Ну ушло и ушло.

Какой-то глупый эпизод который прошёл никакого смысла или следа в моей памяти не оставил потому что смысла в нем не было потому что позже я о нём не думал, а он думал о нем всю жизнь. Я с ним встретился недавно и понял что он всю свою жизнь об этом эпизоде так или иначе думал потому что это был какой-то урок который ему Кришна преподнес.

Даже пьяный киргиз может стать нашим вартма-прадаршика гуру, может показать нам путь и сказать, что человек должен делать и чего не должен. Но так или иначе суть ещё раз в том что человек должен помнить о Кришне и не просто помнить, он должен медитировать так чтобы этот след остался у него очень ярким в его сознании 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.9.29-30, 8 августа 2007, Юрлово

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вишвамитра Прабху: - Поскольку вы много путешествуете как вы оцениваете ситуацию с сознанием Кришны по всему миру?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Ну в Зеленограде она существенно лучше, чем во многих других странах мира. Это точно. Как это не покажется парадоксальным. ????

Везде есть искренние преданные, везде есть искренние души, везде есть храмы. В Германии я был в Ганновере. Там, наверное, человек 60 пришло на лекцию. Из них человек 40 были русские эмигранты из стран бывшего Советского Союза и было несколько стойких немцев. Так ли иначе люди из бывшего Советского Союза гораздо больше восприимчивы, потому что я долго жил в Швеции и немножко изнутри понял эту страну и людей. 

Мне очень печально думать, что Россию, русских людей доведут до такого же состояния. Людей отупили полностью. Их сделали полностью тупыми, равнодушными, нерассуждающими, недумающими и очень сложно прийти к сознанию Кришны от такой отправной точки. Если проехаться по всей Европе можно очень хорошо почувствовать это. Германия не исключение в этом отношении. 

Я не был в Испании, в каких-то более других живых странах. Но в общем эта система гораздо более изощренно контролирует сознание человека. Предыдущий коммунистический режим тоже пытался контролировать сознание человека, но он делал это грубо. И люди внешне оставались закрепощенными, но внутренне свободными.

Сейчас с помощью этой системы люди становятся внутренне полностью рабами дурацких, фальшивых наслаждений и их сознание контролируется в гораздо большей степени. Чтобы сделать выбор в пользу сознания Кришны у человека должна быть очень высокая степень внутренней свободы. Если её нет, то очень сложно этот выбор сделать.

В каком-то смысле нам пока повезло. Насколько долго это продержится я не знаю. Я надеюсь, что более душевная природа русских людей поможет подольше сохранить иммунитет. Но сама система очень страшная. В каком-то смысле коммунизм был гораздо лучше. Это еретическое утверждение, но всё равно внутренне там люди были свободнее. Да, был страх, было много всякой гадости, фальши, лжи, но при этом какая-то свобода у людей оставалась. 

А в общем-то хрен редьки не слаще. И то, и другое…  :smilies: 

Вишвамитра Прабху: - А что касается Америки? 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - В Америке ещё хуже. Чем дальше туда, тем хуже, тем тяжелее. Америка очень печальная страна. Недаром у значительной части мира есть большое отторжение Америки и каких-то американских ценностей, потому что в каком состоянии там находятся люди… Вот Саша может сказать. Я правда не знаю его конкретного опыта, но он тоже в Америке жил… Сколько лет ты там жил?

Саша: - Чуть более трёх лет. Ценности американцев сводятся к тому, что люди просто работают на трех работах и пытаются выплатить долги.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Там очень жесткая система. Говорится, что среднестатистический американец должен примерно 80.000 долларов. Людей заставляют жить в долг. И так как он живёт в долг он полностью зависим. Ему нужно работать с утра до вечера. Ему не остаётся в принципе времени думать. Времени быть человеком у него нет. Его сознательно затягивают в ситуацию долга, накидывают ему петлю на шею и потом говорят: - Теперь всё. Ты наш раб. Работай. И человек начинает работать, работать, света белого не видит. Так что такая невесёлая ситуация.

Вишвамитра Прабху: - Что у нас ещё не так плохо?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Не, у нас всё хорошо  :smilies: 

Из зала: - Особенно в Зеленограде.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Зеленоград вообще ворота в духовный мир. Грех жаловаться. 

Нама-хата, 12 октября 2007, Зеленоград

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Радиослушатель: У меня внутреннее ощущение, что Земля внутри пустая, полая. Правда ли это? Дело в том, что  я долгое время проработал в метро и, когда находился под землей, меня не покидало ощущение, что внизу, под нами есть какая-то жизнь.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Да, есть. В Пятой Песне говорится о подземных планетах, которые существуют как бы внутри Земли, в каком-то может другом измерении и там есть какие-то живые существа.

Радиослушатель: Там солнечный свет и так далее?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Солнечные лучи  туда не попадают. Там какие-то другие способы освещения.

Радиослушатель: Спасибо вам, всего доброго, Харе Кришна!

Радио Кришналока. Живой эфир 3.06.1997

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: Как Вы прокомментируете покупку Криворожстали индийским миллиардером? Может как-то это даст развитие украинской ятре?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Это скорее даст толчок развития металлургической промышленности на Украине. Мой опыт общения с индийскими миллиардерами ни о чем хорошем  не свидетельствует. Я в первый раз об этом узнал от Вас. Насколько я понимаю, если ее кто-то купил, то это Лакшми Миттал? Лакшми Миттал человек в высшей степени  внеконфессиональный, человек, который на свадьбу своей дочери потратил 60 миллионов долларов, арендовав для этого «Версаль», версальский дворец.

И все люди, которые были приглашены там были в подчеркнуто в европейских нарядах. Человек, который живет в самом дорогом доме в мире. Его дом стоит 70 миллионов фунтов стерлингов, то есть больше 100 миллионов долларов. Я уж не знаю, что это там за дом такой. Но он подчеркнуто не желает иметь ничего общего ни с какой религией. Так что  я не думаю, что украинская ятра сильно от этого выиграет, но металлургическая промышленность Украины обязательно выиграет ???? Он талантливый человек.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, «Бхагавад-гита» 4.11, Санкт Петербург, 29.10.2005,

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: Что значит преданное служение?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Преданное служение или бхакти йога это служение Верховной Личности Бога с любовью и преданностью. Преданное служение это осознание того, что человек начинает осознавать себя слугой Верховного Господа. Он начинает понимать свою истинную природу. 
На самом деле служение является нашей природой. Дхарма, о которой я говорил, - это служение. Мы можем увидеть, что все люди так или иначе служат. Даже те люди, которые не верят в Бога, тем не менее они ищут служения. Потому что служение это естественное состояние живого существа. 

Каждое живое существо должно служить кому-то. Поэтому люди ищут служение. Женщина хочет служить своим детям. Дети тоже хотят служить и играя, ухаживают за куклами. Политик занимающий высокий пост, говорит что он служит родине. Так или иначе все ищут какого-то служения, потому что служение это то, для чего мы созданы, что заложено в нашей природе. Поэтому главным является преданное служение - то, чему он должен служить на самом деле. А все остальное служение так или иначе не вечно. Если мы служим родине, то рано или поздно мы умрем или родина может не оценить нашего служения. Шрила Прабхупада часто приводил в пример Ганди.

Он говорил: - Какой смысл служить родине? Ганди был великим человеком, он служил своей родине до конца, до последнего дыхания, он служил своему народу, Индии, он претерпел необычайные аскезы для того, чтобы служить им и в конце концов так или иначе кому-то он не понравился.

Даже если вы служите всем, даже если вы служите родине, то всегда будут те, кому не нравится как вы служите. Именно так случилось с Ганди. Он служил-служил, служил-служил, потом в конце концов не понравился одному мусульманину, который пошел и его застрелил. 
Вы можете служить своим детям, вы можете попробовать служить своим детям, если вы отчаянный. Но в конце концов что обычно родители получают от служения детям? Много ли благодарности они видят от служения своим детям?

Как правило, особенной благодарности они не получают. В некоторых счастливых исключениях они видят какую-то благодарность, но как правило когда ребенку исполняется 16 или 17 лет он начинает плеваться на своих родителей и говорить, что вы испортили мне жизнь и тд. 
Мужчина может пытаться служить женщине или женщина может пытаться служить мужчине, но как правило, это тоже ни чем хорошим не кончается. В конце концов люди разочаровываются в этом служении полностью, разочаровываются во всех остальных людях и становятся полными мизантропами, заводят собаку и начинают служить собаке.

Они говорят: - Ну по крайней мере я буду служить собаке. Она верная, она виляет хвостом. Она мне не изменит. Мой друг изменил, моя жена изменила, дети ушли из дома плюнув в меня, но вот собака по крайней мере этого не сделает. Но даже если вы будете служить своей собаке, все равно какой бы верной она ни была собака в конце концов просто умрёт и вы останетесь ни с чем. 

Как я вчера услышал вчера, что мэр этого города господин Карпов очень любит свою собственную собаку и у него есть специальный врач, который ухаживает за этой собакой. Люди действительно когда оказываются в одиночестве служат своим собакам или кошкам. Я например знал одного человека, который мечтал уйти на пенсию. Его розовая мечта пенсионного счастья, заключалась в том, что он будет служить 12-ти кошкам, которые жили у него в квартире. Он был совершенно счастлив, когда мог им служить.

Однажды он пришел на работу с траурной ленточкой. Оказалось, что одна из кошек умерла. Поэтому он погрузился в траур. На самом деле мы видим, что человек нуждается в служении. Если у него нет объекта служения, то он создаёт себе какой-то объект служения. Поэтому дхарма и есть служение.

Когда мы служим Верховному Господу, который является корнем всего сущего, корнем бытия, то в этом служении мы можем обрести счастье. Он на самом деле является истинным объектом служения, тем, чьё служение никогда не разочарует нас. И в этом заключается смысл преданного служения. Когда мы начинаем осознавать себя слугами Господа и начинаем служить Ему

Бхагавад-гита 9.3, 11.6.1995

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

ОТНОШЕНИЕ К ССОРАМ: НЕ ПРИНИМАТЬ НИ ОДНУ ИЗ СТОРОН, НО СТАРАТЬСЯ ПОНЯТЬ КАЖДУЮ
Итак, это продолжение страшного проклятия, которое произносит Бхригу Муни. Здесь в этой главе, мы наблюдаем очень любопытную  сцену, как брахманы проклинают друг друга. Брахманы и последователи Шивы осыпают друг друга проклятиями. На самом деле, людям очень нравится смотреть и слушать описание таких сцен. Всё то, что имеет скандальный характер очень привлекательно для уха людей. 

И тут мы видим, что  две стороны: с одной стороны последователи Господа Шивы, во главе с Нандишварой, а с другой брахманы, собравшиеся для великого жертвоприношения Дакши, ругаются. И каждый осыпает друг друга проклятиями. Но самое удивительное, что в этой ситуации Шрила Прабхупада объясняя проклятия каждого говорит, что и от прав, и тот прав. 

Шрила Прабхупада не говорит, что только Нандишвара прав, или только Бхригу Муни прав. До этого Нандишвара объяснял, почему он проклинает Дакшу. 
И говорил, что Дакша отождествляет себя с телом, что он следует Ведам только потому, что он хочет наслаждаться, что он просто последователь карма-канды, что он полностью забыл о себе и поэтому в конце концов деградирует.

И Шрила Прабхупада объяснял: - Всё так и есть, всё правильно.  И здесь Бхригу Муни начинает осыпать проклятиями Нандишвару и последователей Господа Шивы и говорить: - Вы грязные, вы нехорошие, вы поклоняетесь этому Господу Шиве, у которого волосы покрыты пеплом и вообще не понятно что, ганджу курите… 

И Шрила Прабхупада объясняет что, в общем-то, в каком-то смысле он прав. Он говорит здесь, что Нандишвара оскорблял брахманов и Веды и, соответственно, последователи Шивы будут страдать. На самом деле именно таким образом мы должны относиться к ссорам. Мы должны пытаться понять правоту каждого человека. Вайшнав никогда не должен принимать сторону кого-то.

Шрила Прабхупада подаёт пример как мы должны вести себя в таких ситуациях. Мы должны понимать, что у каждого есть своя правота и у каждого есть своя неправота и истина находится где-то посередине. Мы должны так или иначе попытаться понять правоту другого человека и логику, из которой он исходит.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. ШБ 4.2.30, 1996.11.4

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Если мы возьмем наше образование, наше воспитание в ИСККОН, то мы можем увидеть, что тут есть некий недочет. Я позже объясню, почему собственно этот недочет возникает – если попросить человека дать четкие определения того, что такое карма, что такое карма-йога, что такое бхакти-йога, элементарные понятия, которыми мы постоянно оперируем, кто такой гуру, что такое сахаджия, что такое джива. 
Кто-то даст точные, абсолютно четкие, ясные понятия этих вещей? Или что такое гуна? 

Что в результате этого получается – получается, что есть некое приблизительное понимание этих вещей у каждого. У каждого оно может быть немножечко свое, и соответственно поэтому начинаются какие-то столкновения, начинаются размывания всего, начинаются ссоры. 
Не возникает некоего единства – ясное, безоговорочное, недвусмысленное понимание этих таттв может быть создать единое поле, в котором дальше можно действовать, в котором не будет никаких столкновений или каких-то споров.

Недавно я был в Уфе, и один человек у меня спросил в Уфе: «Что такое сахаджия? Правда ли, что сахаджия – это снижение принципов?» Очевидно совершенно, что это не так, что снижение принципов – это далеко не всегда сахаджия, или снижение стандартов, как он выразился. 
Но кто-то ему сказал или он где-то слышал, что сахаджия – это всегда снижение стандартов. Сахаджия может в каких-то вещах быть повышением стандартов. Или Шрила Прабхупада тоже снизил стандарт в ИСККОН: с шестидесяти четырех кругов, которые были у Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати, до шестнадцати кругов. 

Значит ли это, что это сахаджия? Нет. Но у людей совершенно нет понимания, нет четкого представления.
Если спросить у вас, что такое гуны, например, кто-то ответит?

_Ответы из зала не слышны_

Неправильно – и то, и другое. Гуна – это не качество. Хотя слово гуна означает качество, но в нашем понимании, если смотреть санкхью, каким образом Капиладев ее объясняет, гуна – это субстанция. Качество – это проявление какой-то субстанции, а гуна – это конкретная субстанция, элементарная субстанция, это то, из чего состоит все. Это изначальное состояние материальной природы и три состояния материальной природы или субстанции, из которых все появляется.

То есть, еще раз, что я хочу сейчас проиллюстрировать – то, что мы иногда в течение многих-многих лет находимся тут и не понимаем каких-то элементарных дефиниций, не знаем четких дефиниций и поэтому путаемся. Поэтому что происходит – происходит подмена и самообман, мутная вода появляется. Элементарные, базовые понятия, таттвы, нужно знать очень четко, должна быть предельная ясность в этих элементарных понятиях, потому что они определяют собственно всю систему, в которой мы действуем или с которой мы дальше имеем дело.

Что дальше получается – из-за неясности или из-за разногласия, или из-за недопонимания, или из-за разночтений в этих базовых понятиях, когда речь идет о сложных понятиях, например, что такое община вайшнавов, или что такое проповедь, или еще что-то такое, или что такое наставничество, – вот тут уже точно никогда люди договориться не могут.

Тут люди никогда не смогут прийти к общему мнению, потому что нет ясности в каких-то элементарных вещах, не усвоены, мы не говорим на одном языке. Мы пользуемся одними и теми же терминами, но при этом на самом деле вкладываем разный смысл в эти термины. У нас чисто интуитивное понимание этого всего в результате недостатка знания.

Поэтому очень важно знать это и эти понятия определяются, есть соответственно прямое определение, и обратное определение: что есть это понятие и что не есть это. Чтобы купить золото, я должен знать, что такое золото и что такое не золото, чтобы меня не обманули, чтобы мне не продали что-то блестящее и не сказали, что это золото.

Я очень ясно должен знать. Иначе говоря, чтобы получить бхакти, я должен очень хорошо знать, что такое бхакти и что такое не-бхакти. 
Иначе говоря, если давать определение подлинного знания, оно начинается с понимания универсальных принципов и дальше способности применять их в разных обстоятельствах места и времени. Потому что без этого ясного и четкого понимания принципов я не смогу применять их в разных обстоятельствах места, времени. В этом собственно величие Шрилы Прабхупады.

Величие Шрилы Прабхупады в том, что он знал, каким образом принципы применить в другом месте, в другое время, в других обстоятельствах. 
А его духовные братья, они может быть с какой-то чисто теоретической точки зрения могли какие-то вещи лучше знать, но они, когда они столкнулись с другой средой, они не смогли ничего сделать, они не могли понять, как эти принципы универсальные работают в совершенно другой среде. 

Он взял и применил эти принципы, он знал, что эти принципы работают в любой среде, пришел в новую среду и смог их применить. В этом преимущество этого. В конечном счете знание должно привести к тому, что мы сможем применять эти вещи.
Я дальше объясню, каким образом это освоение происходит. Нужно очень хорошо понимать, что азы просты и поэтому нам есть большой соблазн перескочить через них. Нам кажется, что мы их понимаем и нам хочется поскорее перескочить куда-то в другое место. Но суть-то в том, что применение их в сложной жизни может быть не таким простым, поэтому много ошибок делается.

«Принципы Ведического образования», Юрлово, 12.1.2010

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Бог не собирается улучшать наши сны!!!*

Мы все спим. Душа спит, не понимая, кто я. И как во сне после того, как мы просыпаемся, важен для нас сон или нет? Нет, так? У нас какие-то другие новые интересы появляются. Точно также из одной жизни в другую мы спим. Мы видели сон этой жизни, так? Но в следующей жизни мы не будем помнить этого сна. Иногда люди спрашивают: «Почему я не помню свою прошлую жизнь?» Почему мы не помним снов?

Потому что в снах никакого смысла нет. Точно также жизнь, которой живет человек, отождествляющий себя с телом и умом, это просто серия снов, никак не связанных друг с другом. Сегодня я вижу один сон: я царь, который сидит на троне, у меня армия. А завтра я увидел другой сон и я уже не царь. Я точно также могу вообразить себя царем, точно так же я могу, мне может присниться, что я царь.

 Все это всего-навсего творения моего ума. В этом нет никакого смысла, ровным счетом никакого смысла. Иногда люди обижаются на Бога и говорят: «Почему Бог не улучшил мой сон?»  :smilies:   Приходят к Богу и говорят: «Бог, пошли мне то, пошли мне сё» и Бог думает: «Что за ерунда какая-то?» 

Главная причина, почему люди обижаются на Бога, заключается в том, что Бог по какой-то своей прихоти не хочет улучшать нас сон. Я вижу сейчас один сон, а хочу, чтобы у меня был другой сон, чуть-чуть покрасивее. Сейчас сон какой-то не тот, куда-то он не туда пошел. И я иду к Богу и говорю: «Пошли мне во сне побольше денег»  :smilies:  

Бог говорит: «А зачем?» 

Я говорю: «Ну как? Надо!»

Но смысл в том, что Бог не собирается улучшать наши сны. Он понимает, что в этом нет никакого смысла в принципе. Потому что сегодня я вижу один сон, завтра я буду видеть другой сон. Это сон! Все это не имеет, в конечном счете, никакого смысла. Потому что все это основано на ложной предпосылке, на отождествлении себя с телом и умом, которые рано или поздно разрушатся, и новое тело придет, новый ум придет.

И люди всерьез обижаются на Бога и говорят: «Что такое?» 

Они идут во сне к Богу отношения выяснять. И говорят: «Тебя нет». 

Бог говорит: «Ну, конечно, нет». 

Конечно, Бога не будет, если Богу докучать все время такими дурацкими просьбами.

Б.В.Госвами. Семинар «24 гуру», Бхаг. 4.22.27, 2009

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Шрила Прабхупада часто в своих комментариях, когда говорится об отношениях духовного учителя и ученика, критикует майявадские представления о том, что передача знания от учителя к ученику это некий мистический процесс, что это нечто такое, что духовный учитель сталкивается с учеником, дотрагивается до своего ученика и того прям пронзает ток и он получает таким образом знания.

Нет, он говорит, что духовного учителя нужно слушать. Это знаменитая история про Вивекананду. Вивекананда рассказывал в своей своей книге, как он получил знания от своего духовного учителя Рамакришны. Он говорит, что однажды Рамакришна подошел ко мне и дотронулся до моего лба. Когда он дотронулся до моего лба, сразу же ток пронзил меня, я упал без сознания, потом я очнулся и Рамакришна сказал: - Всё. Теперь всё знание у тебя, у меня теперь знания не осталось.

Вот это знание, которое передаётся таким образом - это ложное знание, это ничтожное знание. Потому что когда духовный учитель передаёт истинное знание ученику, он передаёт его через слушание. Мы должны слушать своего духовного учителя и эти слова духовного учителя привязывают к нашему сердцу энергию бхакти. Они вкладывают в наше сердце семя бхакти-лата-бидж - семя ростка бхакти, иначе всё остальное знание, полученное другим образом не имеет никакой пользы, никакого толка.

Всё это знание, которое распространяет Вивекананда и Рамакришна абсолютно ложное. Вивекананда после того, как он получил эти знания от духовного учителя, поехал на Запад и сказал там, что баклажан лучше чем Туласи, потому что баклажан можно кушать, а Туласи нельзя кушать.

Так какой смысл поклоняться Туласи? Лучше поклоняйтесь баклажану, потому что баклажан приносит что-то ощутимое. Это "трансцендентное знание", которое он получил. И дальше он говорит: - Какой смысл, чтобы эти быки и коровы ходили по улицам Индии, когда столько голодающих? Лучше убить этих быков и коров и накормить всех голодающих. Это "трансцендентное знание", которое он получил от своего духовного учителя.

Как в "Трансцендентном дневнике" Хари Шаури есть история о том, как две женщины, последовательницы миссии Рамакришны вдруг по непонятным совершенно причинам прониклись какими-то сантиментами к ИСККОНу и решили подарить свою землю ИСККОНу, для того, чтобы ИСККОН построил там храм.

И Шрила Прабхупада вместе со своей свитой, с несколькими учениками приехал, чтобы погостить у них. Они пригласили его чтобы он погостил. И Хари Шаури вышел во двор и стал гулять по саду, который окружал дом и первое что он увидел деревце Туласи, подстриженное в форме курицы.

Шрила Прабхупада называл Миссию Рамакришны "mrigu mission". Мригу значит цыплёнок, "миссия цыплят". Эти саньяси Миссии Рамакришны знамениты тем, что они очень любят кур есть и у них эмблема как раз в форме курицы. И дальше он увидел посаженные Туласи. Туласи бывают двух видов: зелёная и синяя. Есть Туласи с синими листьями и с зелёными листьями. И они были посажены одна за другой: зелёная, синяя, зелёная, синяя, зелёная, синяя, зелёная, синяя... И тут он понял, что это имеется в виду - зелёная называется Рама, а синяя Туласи называется Кришна и там было написано Рамакришна, Рамакришна, Рамакришна...

Смысл в том, что человек, который получает таким образом знания, он не имеет никакого знания; что эти люди могут иметь какие-то определённые представления о чём-то, но на самом деле реального знания у них нет; что реальное знание может дать только истинный духовный учитель, который является ашрая. Духовного учителя называют ашраей, потому что он является носителем бхакти и он может дать бхакти так как он является её носителем, он обладает этой бхакти, потому что он несёт бхакти в своём сердце.

И только духовный учитель способен на это. Только духовный учитель может дать любовь к Богу своему ученику. Иначе получить бхакти практически невозможно. На самом деле если мы подумаем в какой броне заковано наше сердце... Говорится, что живое существо пришло сюда чтобы наслаждаться здесь, в материальном мире. И каждый раз, когда живое существо наслаждается в материальном мире, узел хридая-грантхи, узел, который находится в сердце, становится всё прочнее, туже и всё твёрже. На самом деле, каждый раз когда живое существо занимается сексом в материальном мире, этот узел становится всё прочнее. 

Шримад-Бхагаватам 2.9.36, 1 августа 1996, Сочи

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вчера я разговаривал с Шачинанданой Махараджем – он мне сказал, что сейчас читает про Франциска Ассизского перед сном: «За две минуты до того, как заснуть, я читаю книгу, потому что устаю». Он рассказал мне одну хорошую историю. Франциск Ассизский одно время жил в пещере, в отшельничестве. Он понял своё призвание: посвятить целиком свою жизнь Богу.

Там где-то в горах итальянских была зима. И в какой-то момент мысль очень настойчивая откуда-то из глубин сознания (из глубин его сердца) всплыла: «А что я тут делаю вообще?! Может мне спустится вниз, завести семью и будет у меня всё хорошо? Будет у меня жена, дети». И мысль эта очень настойчиво стучалась к нему. Он не знал, что делать с этим. И потом ему пришла гениальная идея в голову: «Раз так надо, то надо осуществить это». 

Хотя он уже был твёрдо настроен на то, чтобы не жениться, посвятить целиком свою жизнь Богу. Но он подумал: надо быть сбалансированным преданным. И поэтому он вышел из своей пещеры и стал катать снежные бабы. Вернее, одну снежную бабу, одного снежного деда скатал. Он сделал 8 фигур из снега. Подошёл к первой фигуре и сказал: «Это будешь я. А это будет моя жена.

А эти двое поменьше – два наших сына. А двое ещё поменьше – это две дочки». И ещё он скатал слугу и служанку, чтобы уже семья была полная. И что он сделал? Он набрал каких-то тряпок и стал их наряжать. Нарядил их: нарядил жену свою в какие-то тряпки, нарядил себя, ещё что-то такое. Он ходил вокруг них и очень радовался. И говорил: «Вот это вот моя жена, а это я, это двое сыновей. У нас счастливая семья. Двое дочек, слуги» – все были красивые такие. 

И с чувством выполненного долга он заснул – это было уже под вечер. А на следующее утро встало солнце и солнце что стало делать с этими фигурами? Они стали на глазах таять. Он стоял. Солнце их растапливало, они расплывались, расплывались. Он стоял, поплакал и говорит: «Ну и ладно, ну и хорошо, ну и всё». Так он покончил с этой своей самскарой – счастливая жизнь семейная длилась недолго.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. «Шарангати, или возвышенная наука предания себя», лекция 4

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Дхарма – значит закон, дхарма – значит религия. В современной культуре они разъединены: есть какое-то правосудие, юриспруденция, есть религия. Они как бы разъединены – тоже беда современного мира, потому что на самом деле они находятся вместе – это одно понятие. Мы просмотрим конкретно быстро описание, сейчас опишем конкретно, каким образом проявляется Юпитер в разных знаках Зодиака.

Если он находится в знаках Марса, то это дает огненную духовность. Двумя словами – огненная духовность, иначе говоря, это даст горячую преданность своей традиции, иногда – фанатизм, бескомпромиссность в том, что касается каких-то принципов, следование принципам духовным, люди, которые очень преданы закону и, соответственно, с негативной стороны это может дать нетерпимость, агрессивность к инакомыслию, такое тоже может быть. Естественно, когда они находятся в Навамше Марса… 

Ой, извиняюсь, сейчас не в Навамше, мы просто описываем проявление Юпитера в разных знаках. Соответственно, это может дать также желание преобладать, чувствовать превосходство над какими-то другими религиями, формами религиозности, это тоже может быть. Соответственно, с точки зрения отношения к власти, такие люди будут ярко выраженными монархистами. Они будут любить именно такие формы правления, автократами, монархистами. 

И тут мне хотелось обратить ваше внимание на то, что Юпитер находится в знаке Овна в гороскопе Кали-юги, в гороскопе того периода мировой истории, в котором мы с вами живем. И это реально будет означать, что борьба в духовной сфере, в идеологической сфере, будет очень жесткой в этот век. Сражение людей будет именно на идеологической основе, люди будут биться не на жизнь, а на смерть за свою идеологию, за свою религию, потому что, в сущности, система ценностей – это тоже религия. 

Сейчас мы можем видеть: конфликт основной, мировой конфликт – это конфликт между мусульманством и западной цивилизацией; и это, в общем-то, – конфликт двух религий, хотя Запад может сказать: «У нас нет никакой религии», или ещё там что-то такое, но, в сущности, религия – это система ценностей. И этот Юпитер в Овне также означает насаждение религии силой, огнем и мечом. Я уже говорил, что этот фанатизм, это фанатическое отношение к религии будет характеристикой целиком этого века – очень любопытная вещь.

Естественно, Юпитер в Скорпионе будет давать немножечко другой аспект. Юпитер в Скорпионе не будет давать – что? Будет давать очень большую тоже огненную духовность, но очень большая жажда борьбы за истину. Это будут люди, которые будут сражаться за истину, причем, за какую-то глубинную истину, это если Юпитер находится в Скорпионе. Это будет указывать на интерес к мистической стороне религиозных обрядов: «Жизнь после смерти» и так далее. Юпитер в Скорпионе будет давать акцент на индивидуальное постижение истины. Давайте на мгновение, буквально на мгновение, вернемся к Навамше и тому, о чем мы говорили.

Я знаю, что вы вчера как раз гороскоп Владимира Владимировича Путина разбирали, я не знаю, опасно это или не опасно, но то, что я сейчас скажу, я думаю, достаточно безопасно. У него как раз Юпитер находится – где? Юпитер находится в Овне, а в Навамше он находится в Скорпионе Иначе говоря, настоящего проявления Юпитера невозможно понять, просто посмотрев Юпитер в Овне. 

Если мы увидим Юпитер в Овне, мы просто увидим человека с очень авторитарными какими-то внешне проявляющимися замашками, но если мы посмотрим на его Юпитер в Навамше, то мы увидим, что этот человек все-таки пытается постичь внутреннюю суть вещей, что этот человек очень глубокий, со своим пониманием, с индивидуальным подходом; и две таких вещи – с одной стороны – желание навязать какую-то религию, с другой стороны – все-таки акцент на индивидуальный поиск истины – они в его личности есть. 

Там нет такого безоговорочного акцента на то, что все должны быть построены под один ранжир – на внешнем уровне он может быть, но есть при этом то, что, собственно, и определяет, что гораздо важнее, – это какие-то внутренние убеждения, что каждый человек должен искать истину сам. 

Как понять наше предназначение 2, 18.5.2014

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

За это время, за 14 месяцев, которые Он отсутствовал в Пури, практически весь Пури и добрая часть Орисы стала последователями Господа Чайтаньи. Он был новый человек, Он был бенгалец непонятно откуда. К тому моменту, когда Он вернулся в Джаганатх Пури уже царь Пратапарудра был Его последователем. 

А когда царь становится последователем, все остальные автоматически становятся последователями. Царь Пратапарудра стал Его ярым последователем, он уверовал в Господа Чайтанью; в то, что Он пришел с спасительной миссией и когда через 14 месяцев спустя Господь Чайтанья вернулся в Пури, вся Ориса приветствовала Его.

На самом деле потом, когда Он через несколько лет вернется в Шантипур и в Бенгалию по пути во Вриндаван, когда удалось оказаться во Вриндаване, бенгальцы будут очень гордиться тем, что что Гаудия-вайшнавизм стал государственной религией Орисы. Всего за несколько лет! Реально это стало государственной религией. Официально признанное единственное учение, которое считалось достойным всех благодаря Пратапарудре, благодаря Васудеве Сарвабхауме и благодаря Господу Нитьянанде.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Саптаграм был самым богатым городом Бенгалии в то время. И в Саптаграме жила самая богатая каста во всей Бенгалии - суварна-ваники (торговцы золотом). И суварна-ваники со времён царя из династии Сенов являются неприкасаемыми. Он объявил их неприкасаемыми. Шрила Прабхупада, хотя в Прабхупада-лиламрите написано, что он происходил из знатной касты, суварна-ваники неприкасаемые здесь. Господь Чайтанья специально послал Господа Нитьянанду, чтобы Господь Нитьянанда освободил всех, начиная с неприкасаемых

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

У нас есть проблемы и эти проблемы делают нас несчастными. Мы рабы. Рабы каких-то своих слабостей. Некоторые люди думают, что этим миром управляет Путин, или Обама или ещё кто-то. Если набрать в Интернете "Путин", то будет 20.000 ссылок или может быть 100.000, или может быть миллион ссылок. Но если набрать в интернете слово "секс", то ссылок будет в сто тысяч раз больше. Этим миром правит не Путин, этим миром правит секс! Вожделение, желания какие-то. Они являются Господами здесь, а мы, к сожалению, их рабы до поры до времени. До  тех пор, пока мы остаёмся рабами, мы не можем быть по-настоящему счастливыми.

Даршан, 7 августа 2009, Екатеринбург

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

ТРИ ПРИЧИНЫ КОГДА САМ ГОСПОДЬ ПОСЫЛАЕТ СТРАДАНИЯ
Все эти испытания, все эти сложности даются нам Кришной только для того, чтобы человек так или иначе смог сосредоточиться на Нём. Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур говорит, что есть три причины, по которым разные проблемы приходят к преданным. Три. И эти причины посылаются нам лично Кришной. Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур говорит что есть три причины по которым Кришна Сам милостиво посылает преданным проблемы.

*Первая причина* – для того чтобы *усилить желание преданных прийти к Кришне*. Для того, чтобы усилить  в человеке эту тягу, тоску по чему-то настоящему. Чтобы усилить в человеке отвращение к этому ненастоящему, фальшивому миру. Это факт. Помогает это нам усилить тягу к Кришне? Помогает.

*Вторая причина*. Эти испытания приходят для того чтобы *сохранить мнение глупых материалистов*. Чтобы материалисты могли оставаться материалистами. Чтоб человек мог если хочет, так или иначе оставаться в этой концепции жизни или понимании своего счастья. 

И поэтому Кришна посылает преданным беды. Потому что если бы не это, то все люди смотрели бы на преданных и думали: «Ничего себе!» И их практика изначально основывалась бы на каких-то ложных вещах. Нам очень сложно понять эту логику, пожалуй. 

В общем-то мне лично совершенно всё равно сохраняться глупые представления непреданных или нет. И из-за этого я страдать должен? Чтоб их представления сохранить?! Но на самом деле это очень важная вещь, потому что таким образом сохраняется чистота мотивов человека.

И есть *третья причина* – для того, чтобы скрыть, *сохранить сокровенную природу бхакти и бхакт*. Бхакти это очень сокровенный путь и бхакты – настоящие преданные это тоже очень…И мы знаем что иногда бхакты пытаются сознательно скрыться, скрыть за какими-то масками, формами ещё чего-то. И Кришна иногда сознательно посылает эти вещи для того чтобы эта сокровенная природы бхакти не была нарушена.

Помните у Достоевского  есть эта очень хорошая вещь. Там был старец Зосима и его соперник, которые его не любил, осуждал и потом когда Зосима умер, то его соперник очень обрадовался и закричал: - Старец-то провонял, провонял старец!

Почему, для чего это Кришна сделал? Считается что святой, его тело становится нетленным, а тут как бы противоречие. 
Кришна опять же делает это чтобы сохранить сокровенную природу бхакти, чтобы сохранить эксклюзивную природу пути бхакти. Бхакти это не такая простая вещь. Если мы будем пытаться смотреть на неё с материальной точки зрения мы ровным счётом ничего не поймём.

И именно поэтому эти эффекты времени случаются с нами. Эти результаты времени как бы продолжают действовать на преданных, но на самом деле преданные вне всего этого. 

Преданный абсолютно не затронут всеми этими эффектами времени: старостью, смертью, болезнями, страданиями, всем остальным. Потому что его сознание всё время находится с Кришной. И это большой секрет. И если даже на одно мгновение  мы поймём этот секрет, то наша жизнь будет прожита не зря. Ничто не сможет помешать, чтобы удивительные плоды нашей жизни пришли к нам, и мы рано или поздно увидим Уттамашлоку в духовном мире.

*Вопрос:* По поводу трёх причин. Почему страдания посылаются Господом. Если кто-то из преданных испытывает сложности, то как отличить одно от другого? Как узнать, почему это происходит?

*Ответ:* Если так или иначе у нас есть какая-то искренняя преданность – вот есть эти три причины, по которым это происходит и причина которая важна для нас в конце концов  всё это должно усилить наше желание и наше стремление к Кришне. Нет никакой другой причины, по которой это происходит. Или очистить наше желание и стремление к Кришне от каких-то ложных мотивов. Потому что очень часто к искреннему желанию примешиваются ещё что-то  и Кришна милостиво посылает огонь этих испытаний, чтобы эту примесь в огне испытаний можно было сжечь, подобно тому как примеси сжигаются из золота.

Так что причина только одна –  в том, чтобы дать человеку возможность. Или другая причина – Кришна просто побыстрее забирает человека к Себе и всем остальным кажется, что с ним случилось что-то благоприятное. 
На самом деле Кришна устроил некую драму, если человек уже готов, если сила желания достигла апогея внутри, то человек уже не может находится здесь и возвращается к Кришне. 

Внешне это может принимать разные формы: утонул, разбился на машине, ещё что-то. Но как правил все эти испытания нужны только для одного – чтобы у искреннего человека усилить искренность, чтобы сделать его взгляд намного более реалистичным. 
Иногда люди думают, что некоторые препятствия мешают сознанию Кришны. Сознанию Кришны ничто не может мешать. Если это мешает, то это значит, что у меня нет сознания Кришны.

Все эти вещи могут только усилить наше сознание Кришны. Доказательством тому через что прошли русские преданные. И Кришна очень милостиво сохранял их сознание во всех этих вещах. Так как они медитировали на Него, то они вышли из этих испытаний

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.10.10. Вечное время, 1 октября 2011

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Мне сегодня пришло письмо. Одна матаджи вспоминает о секрете, который я раскрыл в прошлом году. Я уж сам забыл об этом секрете. Она помнит. Я всем во всеуслышание со сцены объявил один очень большой секрет, что легче не будет. Внешне. Если хотим какой-то внешней легкости, нашим надеждам не суждено сбыться. Внешне всегда будет сложно. Но внутренне может быть легче. На самом деле факт: внутренне может быть тяжело даже от каких-то пустяков, если у человека нет духовной силы. Внутренне может быть очень легко даже посреди очень больших сложностей, трудностей, если есть внутри духовная сила. Так что легче будет

Даршан 7 августа 2009, Екатеринбург

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Шачинандана Свами: - Пожалуйста, я рекомендую вам, слушайте его сейчас так, словно от этого зависит ваша жизнь. Потому что я уверен сегодня утром мы все обратили внимание на то, что мы также поражены этой лихорадкой, которая не позволяет нам полностью обрести сознание Кришны.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: ...Желание наслаждаться или властвовать над материальным миром имеет очень тонкий и глубокий корень в нашем разуме. Это желание коренится в буддхи и это желание в виде идеи. Даже когда у нас нет способности наслаждаться, идея или тонкое желание наслаждаться всё равно остаётся.

Огрубляясь, превращается в привязанность к материальным объектам на уровне ума. На уровне разума у нас есть это тонкое ядовитое желание: "Я! Я хочу наслаждаться", огрубляясь, оно превращается в вполне конкретную привязанность к объектам чувств: к звуку, к вкусу, к касанию, к форме, ко всем этим объектам материального мира. Это слабость сердца на уровне манаса или ума. И в конце концов, на уровне наших чувств, на уровне нашего тела, это самое грубое проявление нашей тонкой болезни.

Самое грубое проявление заключается в том, что мы полностью отождествляем себя с материальным миром и немыслим себя вне материального мира. На самом деле, в сущности, мы не хотим покидать материальный мир, мы хотим немножечко улучшить своё положение в материальном мире.

Правильно? Кто-то хочет улучшить своё положение в материальном мире? Покидать... Это ещё не скоро, да? Мы боимся, мы не знаем что значит существовать как чистый дух, что значит всё время служить. Мы не знаем и в общем-то не хотим всё время служить.

Мы хотим властвовать над материальным миром в разных формах и в разных ситуациях. И это третья смертельная стадия нашей болезни. Привязанность к материальному миру значит привязанность к повторяющимся рождениям и смертям. И ничего другого она не значит. Мы не мыслим себя в другом контексте и это наша проблема.

Это то, как Бхактивинод Тхакур описывает нашу болезнь. И мы все знаем, что мы очень сильно привязаны к этому. Поэтому, когда нам говорят, что нужно привязаться к Кришне, мы говорим: "Да, конечно, хорошо". И мы начинаем повторять Его святое имя:

Харе Кришна Харе Кришна
Кришна Кришна Харе Харе
Харе Рама Харе Рама
Рама Рама Харе Харе

И ум наш говорит: "Да, да, да. Да, очень хорошо, давай подумаем о чём-нибудь практичном". Ум наш в тот же самый момент устремляется туда, куда он привык устремляться, как муха, которая устремляется туда, куда она привыкла устремляться. Муху не нужно учить привязанности к "нектару". Она сама летит на нектар и ум наш, имеющий это свойство, устремляется именно туда.

Теперь, самое главное - средство, лекарство. Мы здесь, в движении сознания Кришны, мы здесь на этом ретрите для того, чтобы понять какое же лекарство сделает нас иммунными к этому, даст нам иммунитет, сделает нас не подверженным этим влияниям.

Проблема заключается в том, что даже когда мы пытаемся практиковать преданное служение, мы всё равно не можем избежать дурного общения. Достаточно проехать в течение 20 минут по Москве, чтобы получить порцию дурного общения, которое будет хранить вас привязанными привязанными к материальному миру в течение как минимум 700 следующих жизней.

Порция информации, привязанностей и всего остального, и всего остального, которое вы получите за двадцатиминутную поездку по Москве, рассматривая все эти рекламные плакаты, достаточно будет, чтобы спокойно оставаться здесь привязанными к материальному миру и никуда даже не пытаться убежать.

Я не говорю уже о том, что если вы просто раскроете какой-нибудь глянцевый журнал. Даже раскрывать не надо: на обложке уже всё написано. Весь тот нектар, который содержится внутри уже там на обложке есть. Просто даже покупать не надо. Просто подошли к киоску посмотрели - ещё как минимум на 200 жизней вам хватит. Интернет это просто "бочка с мёдом" и можно утонуть в этой бочке с мёдом навеки.

Суть в том, что эта санга-доша или изъян привязанности к материальному миру. Его очень-очень сложно преодолеть. Очень любопытно, что объекты материальных наслаждений на санскрите называются вишая. Слышали это слово? И от этого слова вишая происходит другое очень важное для нашего с вами анализа слово на санскрите - виша.

Кто нибудь слышал слово виша? Виша значит яд. Вишая значит наслаждение, а виша значит яд. Материальные наслаждения или объекты материальных наслаждений отравляют наше сознание и это отравленное сознание, привязанное к материальным наслаждениям в конце концов приковывает нас в материальному миру и держит нас здесь крепко-накрепко так что в этом мире не нужно цепей.

Никто отсюда и так не убегает. Тюрьма, в которой не нужно ни цепей, ни стражников - все счастливо остаются здесь.

Как в одном из стихов Хитападеши говорится: самсара-виша-врикшасйа две эва пхала расава. Этот мир самсара-виша-врикшасйа. Этот мир сравнивается в этом стихе с ядовитым деревом и на этом ядовитом дереве растут только два хороших плода. Все остальные плоды на этом дереве ядовиты. Как и положено: ядовитое дерево порождает ядовитые плоды.

И эти два плода очень тесно связаны друг с другом, неразрывно связаны связаны друг с другом.

кавйамрита-расасвадах сангамах садж-джанаих саха

Два этих плода. которые выросли на ядовитом дереве этого мира это кавйамрита - нектар рассказов о Кришне. Кавья значит Шримад Бхагаватам и сангамах садж-джанаих саха - общение со святыми людьми. И рецепт, простое лекарство, о котором говорит Шрила Бхактивинод Тхакур в своей Бхаджана-рахасье и о котором говорит Капиладев, объясняя своей матери каким образом избавиться от привязанности к материальному миру.

Этот очень простой рецепт заключается в том, чтобы общаться с преданными и за несколько минут, которые у меня ещё есть, мне хотелось бы объяснить механизм, очень важный механизм, каким образом общение с преданными освобождает человека от привязанности к материальному миру.

Готовы услышать это?

Как иногда на этикетках лекарств описывают как оно помогает активизировать липому или липазу. Так или иначе иногда человеку интересно, ему нужно знать каким образом действует механизм лекарства, как лекарство воздействует на наше сознание. И поэтому Капиладев говорит, что у тебя есть привязанность к материальному миру, о чем сама Девахути сказала Ему. Со слезами на глазах она подошла и сказала: - Как срубить под корень эту привязанность?

Я знаю что это плохо, я знаю что это источник страданий, я знаю что ничего хорошего нет и тем не менее ум мой всё равно стремится туда вопреки всему тому, что я знаю. Иначе говоря. человеку мало теоретического знания. Мы слышали много-много раз, что это плохо - всё равно ум стремится туда, всё равно ум попадает попадается снова и снова на эти приманки материального мира. И она пришла к Капиладеву и сказала: - Как мне это сделать?

И Капиладев сказал, что ум по природе своей привязан. Люди, которые пытаются избавить свой ум от привязанностей обречены на неудачу в своих героических подвигах, потому что с огромной силой они пытаются оторвать свой ум от этого мира: О, о, о!!! И развернуть.

Но Капиладев говорит, что ум привязан по самой своей природе.

***

Суть в том, что невозможно быть не привязанным ни к чему, невозможно висеть в вакууме, невозможно в этом безвоздушном пространстве находиться. Человек или душа человека по природе своей влюблена. Мы влюблены по своей природе и либо мы будем влюблены в материальную энергию, либо мы будем влюблены в духовную энергию. И как влюбиться в духовную энергию, как влюбиться в Кришну? Для этого надо общаться с садху.

Для этого есть одно-единственное лекарство - привязанность к садху.

***

Дурацкий пример, но просто мне недавно из Петербурга пришло письмо. И одна преданная пишет, что её мама не давно была в Петербурге. Сердце мамы было полностью разбито, когда она узнала что её дочка стала членом непонятно какой секты, непонятно что и она приехала чтобы спасать свою дочку.

В Петербурге была публичная программа и Гималая Арт и там преданные танцевали, пели, ещё что-то такое. Дочка потащила свою маму на Гималая Арт. Мама сидела со зверским выражением лица, закрыв уши. Она сидела, смотрела и всем своим видом она давала понят,ь что ничего более отвратительного она за всю свою жизнь не видила.

Дочка отчаялась. После этого преданные устроили публичную лекцию для начинающих. Попросили меня провести. Я рассказывал какие-то вещи. Я вчера говорил, что я с энтузиазмом рассказывал про пранаяму очень воодушевленно и там в процессе я взял один любопытный отрывок из Йога-сутр, где Патанджали Муни приводит рецепты успокоения ума. Он потом он говорит про пранаяму, а потом он говорит: "Медитация на того, кто свободен от материальных желаний, ещё более могущественный способ избавления ума от всех беспокойств.

И что я сделал? Я взял фотографии садху, которые у меня были. Я просто показал людям, собравшимся в аудитории. Я сказал что просто посмотрите на них, помедитируйте на них и попытайтесь почувствовать какой эффект на ваше сознание оказывает эта медитация или сосредототочение на них. Люди были... У них слёзы на глазах выступили, когда они видели эти фотографии.

Мне эта матаджи написала потом письмо через несколько дней. Она говорит: "Мама была полностью... Она говорит: - Это самое важное, что я за всю жизнь узнала. Почему ты раньше мне об этом не говорила? Я теперь поняла почему я в Петербург приехала. Я приехала в Петербург чтобы услышать об этом.

Джапа ретрит. Кришна Намаштака, 5 мая 2011

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

В свое время манипурцы были очень храбрыми воинами. И когда англичане пытались завоевать Индию, они никак не могли завоевать Манипур. Один за другим они делали набеги, но ничего не получалось. Махараджа Кулчан, который тогда правил Манипуром, был очень смелым воином и одновременно с этим он был великим бхактой Кришны. 

И в какой-то момент англичанам посоветовали: «Поставьте впереди коров и тогда эти благочестивые индусы ничего не смогут сделать». И трусливые англичане послали впереди своего войска большое количество телят и коров. Так Манипур пал. Они арестовали Махараджа Кулчандру и спросили у него: «Мы уважаем тебя  как великого воина. Выбирай место своего изгнания, где ты проведешь остаток своих дней». Он сказал: «Хэ, Радха-кунда!».  Радха-кунда стала местом его изгнания. Ему построили тут специальный храм и дворец. Этот храм до сих пор остался. И с тех пор особенная связь между Манипуром и Радха-кундой. 

Говардхан, Радха-кунда и Шьяма-кунда, 26.2.2007

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Каждый человек - частичка Бога, если мы смотрим на эту частичку Бога косым взглядом, исподлобья, кого мы ненавидим в конце концов?

Из зала: - Кришну

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да, в конце концов Кришну. В конце концов мы ненавидим Бога, в конце концов мы ненавидим Его частичку. И мы не признаём в нём уникальную личность. Любой человек, который знает что значит вступать в какие-то отношения, он знает, что на самом деле нет плохих людей. Может быть есть злые. Может быть Дурьодхана какой-то. Если как следует покопаться в Дурьодхане можно найти что-то хорошее.

Но в любом случае есть личность какая-то, которая пришла к нам, частичка Бога, и если мы ценим его по-настоящему, то тогда мы получим что-то очень ценное в ответ и, это, в сущности, и будет самой лучшей проповедью. Проповедь не в том чтобы дать человеку книгу, хотя это тоже важно. Это очень важно, но проповедь в том, чтобы люди увидели как нужно жить в соответствии с духовными принципами, как нужно отказываться от себя.

И это самая лучшая проповедь, это то, что реально воздействует на сердце человека. Господь Рамачандра рассказал одну историю. Эта история на самом деле из Брахма-пураны, если я не ошибаюсь. Но в Рамаяне он рассказывает её в связи с Вибхишаной, который пришёл просить у Него прибежища.  И мы знаем что когда Вибхишана пришёл просить у Него прибежища, то обезьяны взяли его в плен и стали спорить прям при Нём что с ним делать. 

И кто-то сказал: - На всякий случай давайте убьём его - непонятно кто он, что он.   

И у многих были очень большие подозрения относительно того, чего этот демон вдруг появился тут в тот самый момент, когда им предстояло перейти на другой берег Индийского океана, достичь Ланки. "Может быть это шпион какой-то, может ещё кто-то? Может засланный казачок, который будет изнутри всё разлагать?"  

И большая часть военачальников хотели - либо убьём, либо закуём в кандалы и посадим в клетку, либо ещё что-то сделаем, либо будем пугать им своих детей - демон пришел сюда. И Господь Рамачандра сказал этот знаменитый стих: сакрд эва прапанно йас - если человек предаётся Мне хотя бы один раз, тавасмити ча йачате - и при этом он молит: "я твой, я твой, я твой", то Я тогда во всех отношениях всегда буду защищать его.  

сакрд эва прапанно йас 
тавасмити ча йачате
абхайам сарвада тасмаи 
дадамй этад вратам мама 

Дадамй этад вратам мама - это Мой обет. Сарвада тасмаи - Я всегда буду во всех обстоятельствах защищать его. 

Но когда шёл этот спор, слушайте потому что это очень важно, Сугрива стал говорить: - Нет, нет, нет. Надо его на всякий случай посадить в тюрьму или ещё что-то.  

Тогда Господь Рамачандра сказал: - Друзья мои, вы забыли что он гость. Он пришел к нам как гость и нужно принять его как гостя даже если он враг, так, чтобы сердце его растаяло. И даже если он враг, если сердце его растает, он отбросит свою вражду. Даже если он пришёл сюда с недобрыми намерениями всё равно наша обязанность всё равно принять его так как будто бы он самый дорогой человек на свете, как будто это сам Бог пришёл сюда.  

И Он рассказал из Брахманды-пураны историю про охотника и голубя. Слышали эту историю? Знаменитая история про то, как однажды голубь попался в сети охотника. Охотник отправился в лес, он был птицеловом, он расставлял  повсюду свои сети и силки, он никого не поймал и в конце концов, когда солнце катилось к закату... У него была семья, дети, ему нужно было чем-то их кормить. 

Он был из достаточно низкой касты, они ели мясо. В конце концов он поймал голубку. Голубка попалась в его сети. И он обрадованный, поместил эту голубку в клетку и подумал: "Ну, наконец-то, по крайней мере я что-то принесу домой, по крайней мере я не с пустыми руками приду домой. И он отправился было в обратный путь, но в этот момент налетело ненастье, полил страшный дождь и он сел по деревом.  

Когда он сел по деревом и лил страшный дождь, это дождь через какое-то время кончился, но стало очень холодно. А это дерево было как раз тем дерево на котором было гнездо у этой голубки. Это голубка из клетки стала говорить обращаясь к своему мужу. Она стала ворковать оттуда и говорить: - Меня поймал этот охотник и он отнесёт меня к своим детям и своей жене и я, в принципе чувствую себя очень счастливой, потому что жизнь моя не пройдёт напрасно. По крайней мере кому-нибудь на пользу пойдёт моя жизнь.  

Но беда заключается в том, что он сейчас сидит на пороге нашего дома. Здесь под этим деревом он принял прибежище и он стал нашим гостем, поэтому его нужно принять я к сожалению как гостя. Я, к сожалению, не могу проявить гостеприимство потому что я в клетке нахожусь. Придётся тебе мой дорогой супруг проявлять это гостеприимство по отношению к этому охотнику. 

Пожалуйста сделай так, чтобы он почувствовал себя как дома. Сейчас страшно холодно и он заблудился, он не знает дорогу отсюда, уже темно ему скорее всего придётся провести целую ночь под этим деревом и он может замёрзнуть до смерти. Пожалуйста сделай так, чтобы мне не было стыдно, что мы приняли гостя у себя недостойным образом. И когда супруг её услышал об этом, то он полетел в соседнюю деревню, он принёс в своём клюве принёс горячую веточку, которую он выдернул из костра.  

Под деревом находились какие-то сухие листья и он кинул туда эту веточку. Сухие листья загорелись. Охотник почувствовал, что ему стало хорошо, стало тепло, он обрадовался, он посмотрел на этого голубя, подумал: "Нормальный, хороший голубь - позаботился обо мне". 

Но жена стала говорить: - Но он же голоден. Он сидит здесь, мы его согрели, но теперь его нужно накормить. Супруг мой, сделай что-нибудь, чтобы он не чувствовал голода.  

И тогда голубь привлеченный словами своей жены, сказал: - А какие проблемы? Чем мы можем его накормить? Червячками не можем его накормить. Поэтому он бросился в этот самый костёр. Сказал: - Съешь меня.  



Охотник увидел эту обгорелую жаренную тушку голубя и настолько у него сердце растаяло от этого всего, что он открыл клетку, в которой сидела голубка. Голубка выйдя оттуда сказала: - А какой смысл мне жить? Мой муж погиб, а у тебя ещё есть жена и дети и тебе нужно их кормить и она тоже бросилась в тот же самый костёр.  

И Господь Рамачандра рассказывая эту историю говорит: - Вот как надо гостей принимать! А вы говорите Вибхишана, вы говорите надо его в клетку посадить, вы говорите с ним непонятно что надо сделать. Гостей надо принимать, он пришел - он наш гость. 

Это не преувеличение. На самом деле реально люди воспитанные в ведической культуре, понимали, что мне не важно что будет со мной, - если я сделаю что-то хорошее, - мне не нужно ничего боятся. Мне не нужно думать что если я вдруг что-то там отдам, то мне чего-то не хватит. Когда человек ведёт себя таким образом, Кришна сам заботится о нём.   

Шримад-Бхагаватам 4.22.10, 12 июля 2014, Юрлово

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: - Запомнились истории про голубку и как к Рамачандре пришел незваный гость. Подчас ведические принципы в сравнении с той культурой, в которой мы были воспитаны это too much (слишком). Насколько нужно буквально следовать или как нам найти баланс, золотую середину?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Если мы понимаем принцип, который стоит за этим и я сказал об этих двух принципах, которые стоят за самим обычаем, то мы поймём каким образом применить эту конкретную норму к своей конкретной жизни. Суть не в том, чтобы буквально повторять что-то как это сделано там.

У нас естественно, есть свои ограничения. Но если мы поймём принцип, то мы поймём что это значит в моей жизни, каким образом я могу практиковать это в своей жизни, сейчас, в этих обстоятельствах и в этой культуре. И Шрила Прабхупада говорил, он объяснял нам, что любой преданный может приглашать к себе гостей, готовить для них. Может не очень часто, может не каждый день, но раз в неделю проводить бхакти-врикшу или нама-хату. Принимать их ласково, радоваться когда они приходят.

То есть, иначе говоря, он должен какую-то часть своих заработанных денег или ещё чего-то, что он мог бы потратить на себя, он может потратить это на других, приглашая других, реализуя этот принцип гостеприимства. Не обязательно бросаться в огонь, тем более что мы все вегетарианцы  :smilies:  Жертва может пройти напрасно.

Да, я самое главное не сказал про эту историю. В этой истории в Брахманда-пуране, (об этом Рамачандра не говорит), но суть в том, что охотник-то вегетарианцем-то стал после этого. Охотник перестал быть охотником после того как он это увидел. Охотник, когда это случилось, сказал, что всё - я никогда больше не буду делать этого. 

Из зала: - Духовно переродился

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да, они этим самым возвысили человека. И я говорил об этом в связи с тем, что это самый лучший способ проповеди, когда мы живём  в соответствии с какими-то идеалами и люди чувствуют эти идеалы. Мне рассказывали люди, они приходят к нам в храм. Они живут в основном в Латинской Америке. И они говорят: - Мы искали, искали, искали храм в Монтевидео. 

В таком замечательном городе, в котором вы наверное ни разу не были. Мы нашли, - говорят, - храм Сознания Кришны в этом Монтевидео. Нашли адрес, шли по каким-то закаулкам, долго-долго искали, наконец постучали в храм, нам долго-долго никто не открывал. Долго. Мы стучали, стучали, стучали, стучали. Дверь закрыта. В конце концов, оттуда выполз какой-то заспанный брахмачари. Он посмотрел на нас так, что нам захотелось провалиться под землю, потому что нам неудобно стало что мы побеспокоили, потревожили его сон и покой. Мы зашли туда, он посмотрел на нас и мы почувствовали что надо поскорее уходить. 

Мы спросили у него: - Может книги какие-то есть?

Он сказал: - Нет, нету. 

И закрыл дверь. Что-то вроде этого.

Они говорят: - Ну как-то нам не хочется ещё раз приходить туда больше. Нет какой-то сильной необходимости в этом.

То есть, ещё раз. Мы можем понять как это применить в нашей ситуации, если мы сам принцип поняли, для чего это делается и для чего это нам нужно. И это проповедь. 

Шримад-Бхагаватам 4.22.10 12 июля 2014, Юрлово

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Шрила Прабхупада говорил своим ученикам и последователям: - Если вы хотите попасть во Вриндаван, сначала проповедуйте в царстве Камсы. Мы не будем называть по именам царства Камсы, - их много. Ну, Израиль, например. Не важно. Есть много царств, где правят разные последователи Камсы в этом мире. Америка точно совершенно и тд

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Преданные любят истории. Я хочу рассказать одну историю, которую вы никогда не слышали. Недалеко отсюда Говинда Кунд. Через 20-30 минут, после того, как окончится лекция, вы окажетесь там, на Говинда Кунде. 

***

Мне хочется рассказать одну историю, связанное с этим зданием, со Шри Натхджи и   с великим преданным Господа, которого звали Расакхан. Из его имени следует, что он был мусульманином. Непросто мусульманином, он родился в очень знатной семье. Сам титул хан значит что он был принцем и  происходил из царского рода. И он был очень могучим, жестоким воином.Люди боялись его страшно, потому что чуть что он вытаскивал свой меч из ножен и вполне мог отрубить голову кому-нибудь.    

С его знатным происхождением ему это ничего не стоило - ему все сходило с рук. Возвращаясь к теме нашего рассказа о привязанностях... Этот Расакхан в своем пурва-ашраме,  до того как он стал великим преданным Шрина?тхджи, был великим преданным одного мальчика. Этот мальчик был не Кришна. Это был просто обычный мальчик, в которого он влюбился незаконной любовью. Он влюбился в этого мальчика. 

Мальчик происходил из индусской семьи. Он не мог расстаться с этим мальчиком. Он постоянно думал об этом мальчике, он ни о чем другом не думал. И когда люди попрекали его, он вытаскивал свой меч и говорил: - Ну ка, ну ка, ну ка... Что вы тут про меня говорите? 

И люди разбегались. 

Он был абсолютно... У него не было никакого  стыда. Он был привязан к этому мальчику и не стеснялся этого. И хотя родственники  его упрекали, родственники говорили: "Как так? Ты позор на нашу голову", - ему было абсолютно все равно. Он любил этого мальчика и ничего с собой сделать не мог. 

Что случилось  дальше? 

Однажды двое паломников-бхактов увидели этого Расакхана. И репутацию него была не  очень, все говорили о нем, все знали его.  И они стали  друг с другом говорить и один из них сказал: - Если бы он был также привязан к Кришне как он привязан к этому мальчику, какой бы бхакта из него  получился! Тот услышал что они называют его имя и глаза его сразу же налились гневом. 

Он сразу же подскочил к ним, вытащил свой мяч: - Что вы обо мне говорили? Ну-ка признавайтесь что вы говорили обо мне. 

Те задрожали: - Не, не, не. Мы  о Кришне говорили - кришна-катха у нас. 

Он не поверил. 

Самадхи этого Расакханa, если вы  отправитесь в Гокулу во время своего паломничества, оно там есть. Он один из самых уважаемых  святых во Врадже. До сих пор люди приходят и поклоняются его самадхи. Там одновременно знаки его прежнего мусульманства и его новая жизнь, связанная с Кришной. 

В конце концов бхакты вынуждены были признаться о чём они говорили. И бхакта стесняясь сказал: - Если бы ты также был привязан к Шринатхджи как ты привязан к этому мальчику, то тогда чудеса произошли бы с тобой. Расакхан расхохотался в ответ. Кто такой этот ваш Шринатхджи? Как я могу к нему привязаться? Ну-ка  покажите мне этого Шринатхджи. 

И тогда...  Это, кстати происходило довольно далеко отсюда, - где-то ближе к Дели. И тогда этот человек из своего чадара, из мешочка, вытащил небольшое изображение Шринатхджи Шринатхджи был изображен в виде... На нем были легкие одежды. Так или иначе там было изображение Шринатхджи в особых одеждах.  

И Расакхан посмотрел на на него. На глазах у него вдруг выступили слёзы. На самом деле, любовь может случится сразу с человеком по милости Кришны и по милости преданных. В данном случае эти преданными молились по сути дела за этого Расакханa: "Пусть у  него будет такая же привязанность к Богу, он напрасно тратит свою жизнь. Он полностью рушит свою жизнь!   

Тот смотрел и не мог оторваться: - Кто это, ко это?!!! Скажите мне кто это, кто это, кто это?! 

Потому что он практически видел как Шринатхджи заглядывает в его сердце. Сердце его полностью растаяло. Они сказали: - Это - Шринатхджи, Он находится там, во Врадже.  

Недолго думая Расакхан, будучи решительным воином, отправился во Врадж. Пришел в Матхуру и стал  говорить: - Где тут Шринатхджи? Покажите мне Шринатхджи.    

Шринатхджи не было.    

Он пришел во Вриндаван, он заходил в какие-то храмы. Шринатхджи нигде не было. Он пришел на Говардхан, сюда. И он увидел это большой храм и в этот момент из храма раздался звук раковины. Он понял, что там находится кто-то. И сердце ему подсказало, сердце его стало биться: "Шринатхджи там, Шринатхджи там!".   

Он опрометью помчался туда. В то время было очень много бхакт последователей Валлабха-сампрадаи, - они заходят на Говардхан. И люди шли. Он расталкивая их локтями помчался туда и когда он дошел до  дверей, то там стоял привратник, он увидел перед собою мусульманина и он пинками выгнал его оттуда. В этот момент он полностью убедился в том, что Шринатхджи должен быть там.  

Потому что любовь не бывает без препятствий, потому что обязательно нужно преодолеть какие-то препятствия. Он спустился с холма и сел около Говинда-кунды, примерно на том же месте  где она Махвавендра Пури сидел, когда Гопал, Шринатхджи, маленький Мальчик пришел к нему и сказал: - Ты что постишься в моей деревне? В моей деревне никто не поститься. В моей деревне все едят как следует: макхан, йогурт, молоко.  

Он сидел и думал о  Шринатхджи. Вся эта привязанность, которая была в его сердце на сто восемь градусов развернулась и повернулась туда.  Опять же, благодаря тому, что он увидел любовь у других. Он сел и стал поститься. Вернее, он не стал поститься, он просто забыл обо всем. Он  забыл о течении времени, он забыл что нужно пить, он забыл о том, что нужно есть. 

Он  просто сидел около Говинда-кунды и смотрел на храм  Шринатхджи и думал: "Как я попаду туда, когда я увижу  Шринатхджи?  А  Шринатхджи стоял там и думал: - Когда я увижу этого Расакхана? Почему его не пускают ко Мне?  Шел один день, второй день, третий день. В конце концов  Шринатхджи забеспокоился, подумал: "Так он  помрёт. Он ничего не ест и не пьет. 

И тогда  Шринатхджи решил выйти к нему. Он вышел из храма, предварительно одевшись в те самые одежды, в которых он  был, чтобы его точно узнали, в которых он был изображен на маленькой  иконке, подаренной Расакхану этими бхактами. И Он со  своими друзьями побежал по холму Говардхану, встал так, чтобы Его было хорошо видно и заиграл на флейте.  Стал играть на флейте и Расакхан услышал этот звук флейты.  

Он посмотрел туда и увидел Шринатхджи. Он помчался опрометью за Ним. "Это Он, это Он, это Он" Шринатхджи стал убегать от него.   Тот мчится за Ним. Шринатхджи убегает, но никаких шансов у Шринатхджи не было.  Об этом говорится в первом стихе Дамодараштаки...

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: - Общество сознания Кришны в наших районах такое бедное, что не хватает денег даже приличный храм построить. Почему преданные так мало жертвуют?

Б.В.Госвами: - Потому, что они жадные  :smilies:  Тоже иногда были такие мечты. Подходил во время большого праздника к храму в Москве и там целая автостоянка роскошных автомобилей. Я думаю: "Если бы они все их продали, вообще б никаких проблем не было. Или я думаю: "Сколько людей в Индию едет. Если бы хотя бы в один год все не поехали.

На самом деле, Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что жертвовать это особое искусство и человек должен... Если человек жертвует против воли или его заставляют или ещё что-то, то в этом нет никакого блага. В какой-то момент у человека появляется потребность это сделать. Он понимает, он чувствует радость, когда он это делает. Нужно создать условия когда человек будет рад. Для этого нужны какие-то определенные условия, чтобы люди чувствовали, что их жертву ценят, понимают, что всё это не зря.

То есть тут есть вторая сторона этой проблемы. Надо сделать так, чтобы человек чувствовал, что его жертва принята с благодарностью. Так что не расстраивайтесь. Вместо того, чтобы разочаровываться, что преданные так мало жертвуют, подумайте что вы сделали, чтобы они больше жертвовали.

Важность общения с преданными, ШБ 11.3.30, Минск,28.7.2013

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: - Сейчас у нас развивается ашрам. Буквально сейчас вчетвером приехали. Сейчас нас уже 9 брахмачари. И сейчас у нас период утсахи - все воодушевлены и столько всего происходит! Но мы знаем, что будут и сложности. И как вы говорили, лидеры должны предвидеть сложности и нужно готовиться к ним. И мы хотели спросить как нам подготовиться, какие могут быть сложности, как нам укрепиться? 

Б.В. Госвами: Главный враг брахмачари - это рутина. Шрила Прабхупада знал об этом и он предупреждал, предостерегал об этом. Он говорил, что в жизни брахмачари и вообще в жизни преданных всегда должен быть некий свежий вызов, который включает разум. Рутина разум выключает. Когда всё по заведённому, по расписанию, то в какой-то момент разум может выключиться. Разум включается когда есть сложности, когда нужно преодолевать какие-то препятствия, когда ситуация опасная, когда ситуация экстремальная, - тогда разум включается и человек счастлив.

Как ни парадоксально, человек более счастлив, когда есть сложности, чем никаких сложностей нет. Потому что когда разум спит и работает просто  эмоциональный ум, который витает и всё хорошо: это мне нравится, это мне не нравится. Как сегодня во время сценки с прасадом: "Что-то панира мало". 

Вот это самый главный враг брахмачарьев, когда разум выключается. Поэтому обязанность лидеров постоянно держать разум людей включённым. Включать разум значит ставить какие-то конкретные задачи, цели, вместе этих целей достигать, преодолевать вместе какие-то трудности. Тогда всё нормально будет. Так что если трудностей нет, то вы должны их создать  :smilies:  Это - факт, потому что нет ничего хуже, чем когда нет трудностей.

Так что самая большая трудность это - это отсутствие трудностей. Всё остальное не такая большая сложность. И когда человек расслабляется, когда жизнь становится расслабленной, то стимул проходит и сразу же просыпаются  ненужные, глупые желания и так далее.

Ну ещё, естественно, другая сложность, которая встречается у брахмачари - это отсутствие близких отношений. И опять же, рецептом к этому является трудности, потому что близкие отношения не возникают когда нет сложностей. Но когда люди вместе преодолевают что-то, у них возникают. 

Они помогают друг другу преодолевать, то тогда возникают очень близкие отношения. У брахмачари два основных врага - это скука и одиночество. Скука это состояние когда разум спит, а уму всё приелось, всё надоело, уже ничего нового нет и ум хочет нового. Когда разум включён, скуки не бывает. Скука это состояние сна буддхи (разума).

И одиночество - это отсутствие близких отношений в отсутствие людей, которые действительно как-то понимают, сочувствуют, переживают. Ну какие-то совместные планы, сложные проекты - всё это способ преодолеть и то и другое.

Встреча с брахмачари из Иркутска, 31 июля 2014, Байкал

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: - Мы живём в ашраме с брахмачарини. Какие вы можете дать наставления брахмачари?

Б.В.Госвами: - Самый главный это уважение, потому что уважение всегда выстраивает дистанцию. Как только начинается какая-то грубость или ещё что-то такое, сразу же дистанция становится слишком опасной. Уважение сразу же относит нас на безопасное расстояние. Поэтому нужно очень внимательно, очень уважительно относиться и смотреть в стопы. 

Когда Сита, когда Равана её украл на вимане, то она сняла с себя украшения, завязала их и бросила. И Сугрива этот свёрточек с её украшениями поймал. Он упал как раз на гору Ришьямукху, где Сугрива находился в ссылке. И когда Рам пришел туда, Сугрива рассказал об этом случае и Рам стал плакать, показал Лакшману: - Лакшман, ты узнаёшь это всё? Это же её украшения

Лакшман сказал: - Не, не узнаю. Потом увидел ножные браслеты. - Да, вот это узнаю. Иначе говоря, он не смотрел ни на какие другие вещи. Он видел только её браслеты, которые были на ногах. - Вот это да, это её. Про другое сказать не могу.

Так что главное уважительно относиться с очень большим почтением.

Встреча с брахмачари из Иркутска, 31 июля 2014, Байкал

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Конечно, я скажу нечто непривычное и революционное для наших ИСККОНовских традиций. Но женщинам не рекомендуется жить в ашрамах. Женщина по определению не может быть счастлива в ашраме, потому что там много гриха-медхиней живёт рядом. Женщина может быть счастлива, когда у неё есть  дом, за который она сама отвечает. Это её поле деятельности, это её кшетра. И если она имеет такую кшетру, то она будет счастлива.

Если она живет в общежитии с несколькими так называемыми брахмачарини, то она не может быть счастлива по определению. Может быть, на какой-то определённый, небольшой период времени это может работать, но в принципе это не благополучное и не очень, скажем так, органичное положение для женщины. Женщина чувствует себя защищенной дома и поэтому говорится: дом значит жена, дом значит хозяйка дома и дом заводят ради того, чтобы там была жена и чтобы жена была счастлива, чтобы жена находилась в этом доме и проявляла свою тенденцию контролировать всё в отведенной ей сфере.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Шримад-Бхагаватам 8.16.15, Сочи, 2012.07.01

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Речь может идти о макрокультурах, таких как нация или государство. Например, сейчас мы имеем очень ярко проявленный конфликт между, скажем, Америкой, Западом и Россией. Россия стала очень чётко конфликтующей стороной. Это конфликт чего? Столкновение чего?

Их зала: - Культур

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да, культур, ценностей, каких-то базовых установок. 

Казалось бы, почему не жить, почему? А потому, то не-е-т! Нет, у нас есть своё, мы это не отдадим! Это часть нашего эго, очень важная часть. И люди будут защищать это. Люди... Вы видите, что происходит? Люди готовы жизнь свою сложить для того, чтобы отстоять некую культуру, которая кажется чем-то эфемерным. И есть некая культура нации, она может не такая единая. Видели как стоило России столкнуться с некой угрозой для национальной самоидентификации, как тот час же люди вспомнили.

До этого единства не было, до этого было разъединённость, а тут - сразу все. То есть общий компонент есть при всей рыхлости и разрозненности есть общий компонент, который включается: государства, этносы или глобальные профессии, например хакеры. У них есть своя культура, правильно? 

Из зала: - У них даже язык свой есть

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Язык свой есть, они повсюду

Ретрит наставников. Лекция 5, 27 сентября 2015, Москва

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

История о царе Маюрадвадже одна из самых трогательных историй, которая мне известна. Эта история рассказана в Ашвамедха-парве Махабхараты. Мы знаем, царь Юдхиштхира совершал однажды Ашвамедха-ягью. И Ашвамедха-ягья это ягья, которая должна утвердить императорское величие и подчинить, сделать других вассалами.

Но в это же время, когда махараджа Юдхиштхира совершал свою ягью, царь Маюрадвадж, который правил в Манипуре. Манипур это штат в Индии на севере, ближе к Гималаям, в предгорье Гималаев. Царь Маюрадвадж тоже совершал Ашвамедха-ягью. Более того, он уже совершил третью Ашвамедха-ягью и тоже у него лошадь там была. И лошадь, которую пустил Юдхиштхира... Во время Ашвамедха-ягьи пускают лошадь и лошадь приходит куда-то, и в любое царство, в которое она приходит, либо должно подчиниться и стать вассальным... Эта лошадь называется "Лошадь, бросающая вызов".

Если лошадь куда-то забрела, то либо царь подчиняется, либо должна быть битва и если разбивают этого выскочку, который проводит Ашвамедха-ягью, он не имеет права Ашвамедха-ягью проводить. Лошадь эта дошла до Манипура и вместе с ней шли Кришна и Арджуна. И Арджуна бросил вызов местному царю и сказал, что вот я тут...  

Тот сказал: - Извините меня пожалуйста, но я тоже тут же случайно провожу Ашвамедха-ягью в то же самое время. И он послал на битву с Кришной и Арджуной своего сына, юношу. Этот юноша во главе с армией пришёл и он в пух и прах разбил Кришну и Арджуну.

И Кришна с Арджуной лежали в обмороке, бес сознания. Этот сын, его звали Сучитра вернулся к царю Маюрадваджу и сказал: - Так и так, там какие-то слабаки пришли в наше царство, хотели нас завоевать, но лежат там бес сознания. Прошло какое-то время, Кришна с Арджуной пришли в себя и подумали: - Что делать? Что делать?

Но Кришна знает что делать и Кришна понимает, что человек, который Меня разбил наголову... Кто? Кто может Кришну разбить наголову?  Только Мой бхакта, причём не просто... Чтобы обладать такой силой, нужно быть великим преданным, не просто каким-то преданным. И Кришна решил проявить милость к нему. Он сказал Арджуне: - Арджуна, Я знаю, мы сейчас найдём метод. Какой метод? У Кришны один метод - только обмануть как-то. У Него других методов нет.

- Арджуна, переодеваемся в брахманов, пошли, то нам ещё делать? Пойдём, там царь, а цари, всё что скажут брахманы, то делают. Переодеваемся в брахманов, у меня уже план есть. Ты будешь моим брахманом-подмастерьем, а я буду главным брахманом.
Кришна одел на себя наряд, тилаку поставил, мантры подучил в песеннике, всё что надо, и они отправились во дворец.
Пришли, постучались. Царь им открыл.

- Ты знаешь, Я тут шел на свадьбу к твоему главному жрецу, он меня пригласил, но тут по дороге со мной беда случилась. Мы шли по лесу, я с сыном со своим шёл. Я - брахман, сын у меня, соответственно, тоже потомственный брахман.

И мы шли и откуда ни возьмись лев. Я когда увидел этого льва стал сразу: 

Намасте Нарасимхая
Прахлада хлада дайинэ
Хиранья кашипор вакшаха
Шила танка накхалае

Читаю мантры Нарасимхе - лев не слушается. Взял моего сына. 
Я говорю: - Отдай сына
Он говорит: - Не отдам
Я говорю: - Отдай
Он говорит: - Не отдам
Я говорю: - Пожалуйста отдай - сын у меня один. Я - брахман
Он говорит: - Ну ладно, отдам, но только если ты взамен своего сына принесешь половину тела царя.

Царь говорит: - Половину тела? Конечно, пожалуйста. Для брахмана всё что угодно.

А сам знает - это Кришна пришел. Если хочешь половину тела моего, - пожалуйста. Жена была рядом и жена выбежала, говорит: - Слушай, я же половина тела своего мужа. В Писаниях говорится, что жена это левая сторона, левая половина тела мужа, возьми меня, отдай меня этому льву. Пожалуйста. Пусть он меня съест, а ты забирай своего сына. 

Кришна говорит: - Не, не, не. Лев специально сказал: "Мне пожалуйста правую половину тела принеси. Мне левая половина не надо, мне нужна правая половина.

Царь радуется. Это брахман говорит: - Вы пожалуйста сейчас разрежьте его на пополам и правую половинку Мне.
И они подошли, пилу взяли чтобы разрезать аккуратненько на левую и правую половину.

Царь говорит: - Давайте, давайте, давайте!

Потому что для него это ягья. Он радуется этому. Он радуется, потому что знает - Сам Бог ко мне пришел и Бог у меня просит. Что просит? Тело моё просит. Лучше пусть Он у меня его возьмёт, чем червяки его будут есть. Лучше пусть Он у меня его возьмёт. У него экстаз.

В истории человечества не только Маюрадвадж этим прославился. Когда 2000 лет тому назад на Голгофе распинали Иисуса Христа, он тоже радовался. Он радовался, потому что он знал - благодаря тому что я сейчас отдам своё тело, множество удивительных событий произойдёт в мире: люди будут менять свои сердца, потому что я дам им пример того, что значит жить духовной жизнью.

Духовная жизнь означает, что в конце концов я всё готов отдать ради Бога. И он в экстазе это делал, когда его прибивали там.

И не только он. Сократ и тот, когда шел приговорённый на гибель и пил яд цикуту, радовался. Он знал: "Я сейчас эту жертву совершу и в результате жизнь моя увенчается успехом". Он был счастлив.

Царь Маюрадвадж радовался. 

Когда Кришна подошел, он увидел, что слеза катится по его щеке. Он сказал: - Остановитесь, остановитесь, не режьте его. Он сказал: - Не, не! Жертву надо делать с лёгким сердцем. Если ты не отдаешь - Я не беру. Если тебе жалко, то ты так и скажи.

Если тебе жалко, не надо, я ещё пойду к кому-нибудь. Ещё какого-нибудь царя найду. Лев подождёт. Если не хочешь, не надо, 
ради Бога. Что плачешь-то? 

Он говорит: - Ты не понимаешь, это же левая сторона тела плачет, потому что правая какому-то делу послужит, а левая - бесполезная. Поэтому у меня левая плачет, из левого глаза слеза, а правая, видишь улыбается.

Когда Кришна это услышал, Он сказал: - Ты дханавир, ты самый великий, кто даёт пожертвование. Ты отдал всего себя с лёгким и чистым сердцем. И Шрила Прабхупада, когда описывает эту историю, он говорит, чему Кришна радовался когда Он увидел Маюрадваджа и эту жертву. Он увидел, что тот делает это, потому что он в сердце всегда о Кришне думает. 

Сердце его настолько чистое, что он исполняя свой долг... А кто он такой? Он просто исполнял свой долг, совершал Ашвамедха-ягью, жертвоприношение. Так как он был царем, так как он понял для чего он это делает в сердце своём он всегда о Кришне думал. Когда Кришна пришел к нему, он Его узнал и в этот момент он сказа: - Всё забирай, всё Твоё. Всё что у меня есть - Твоё. 

Если к нам Кришна придёт и скажет: - Дай Мне что-нибудь, дай покушать. 

Мы скажем: - Не, постой, постой, постой. Мы Божествам предлагаем, а Они ничего не едят, они всё нам возвращают. У нас всё в порядке, не нужно пожалуйста все эти вещи. Вот мы предложили что нам нравится и потом всё нам возвращается.

Если к нам Кришна придёт, мы Его не узнаем.

Был такой случай. Это уже дополнительная история, я её даже не планировал рассказывать. Про то, как Кришна пришел в образе собаки к одному преданному, великому вайшнаву из Мадхава-сампрадаи. И он был такой великий вайшнав, что он просто не узнал. Он сказал: - Всё что угодно, только не это. В таком виде Он не может прийти. Он пришел к нему.

Но если у человека чистое сердце, если всё то, что он делает, он делает ради Кришны по-настоящему и он помнит об этой цели и все те жертвы, которые он делает он делает ради Кришны, не ради самого себя, то в какой-то момент Кришна к нему обязательно придёт, привлечённый его преданностью.

И в этот момент преданный узнает и скажет: - Кришна, это Ты! Ты пришел принять то, что я всё время хотел отдать, забирай! Всё принадлежит Тебе!

И в этом суть. Мы должны исполнять свои обязанности и одновременно помнить о том, что цель всех наших жертвоприношений, цель всех наших жертв, всего того, что мы делаем не какое-то наслаждение в этом мире, не почёт, не слава, - всё это пустое. Всё это бессмысленная вещь, всё это прах, дым. Мы делаем это всё чтобы в конце концов Кришна был доволен нами. И поэтому мы в великом экстазе повторяем святые имена: 

Харе Кришна Харе Кришна 
Кришна Кришна Харе Харе
Харе Рама Харе Рама 
Рама Рама, Харе Харе

Бхагавад-гита 3.3, 1 февраля 2006, Киев

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Само слово Дхритараштра означает "тот, то привязан". Дхрита значит "тот, то держится"; раштра значит земля. Он был очень привязан к власти и мы знаем что власть, способность властвовать над другими людьми, одна из самых сильных материальных привязанностей. Человеку очень трудно отказаться от наслаждения, которое даёт ему ощущение власти, потому что при этом ему кажется  что он стал Верховным Господом. Это ощущение власти или иллюзия власти в этом мире держит человека привязанным к материальному миру до самого конца.  

Шрила Прабхупада смеялся над правителями этого мира, которые не уходят в лес в соответствии с ведической культурой, а предпочитают оставаться в своем  роскошном Овальном кабинете или ещё каком-то кабинете и править этим миром.  Мы все с вами были, или, слава Богу, уже не все, свидетелями того, как несчастный Брежнев, выживший из ума, пришедший в полумаразматическое состояние правил самой большой страной мира и весь мир не знал что из этого выйдет в конце  концов. 

Но Шрила Прабхупада смеялся - люди держатся за свою власть до последнего мгновения, до последней минуты своей жизни и Дхритараштра мало чем отличался от таких правителей. Дхритараштра держался за иллюзию власти. Шрила Прабхупада объясняет в комментарии, что он  потерпел крах во всех своих планах. Всю свою жизнь так или иначе он пытался утвердить своё господство, но ничего из этого не вышло. Но самое поразительное, что несмотря на полный крах, несмотря на то, что он дошел до какого-то логического конца во всех своих планах, он, тем не менее, не был  разочарован.

Поразительно могущество иллюзорной энергии Господа, потому что люди терпят поражение за поражением, испытывают страдания в этом мире и, тем не менее, никто не просыпается к тому, чтобы постичь высшую реальность. Люди так или иначе всё равно думают: "Я буду счастлив". Эта иллюзия держит людей привязанными к этому миру - надежда на счастье. В этом мире нет счастья, но есть надежда на счастье.

Эта надежда на счастье связывает  нас по рукам и ногам, потому что надежда на счастье дает нам какую-то иллюзию  того, что да, я сейчас несчастлив, да, все остальные вокруг меня несчастны, но когда-нибудь я стану счастливым! Иначе говоря, у каждого из нас есть надежда - когда-нибудь я стану Кришной. Ничего из этого не выйдет. Проблема заключается в том, что несмотря на бесконечное опровержение,  которое мы получаем практически ежедневно, в том что мы не Кришна и мы  не сможем быть счастливы независимо от Него, несмотря на всё это, мы тем не менее лелеем надежду в сердце. И Дхритараштра является самым ярким примером этого.

Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что он потерпел крах во всех своих планах. Наше проявление желания стать Богом заключается в том, что я строю бесконечные планы и я считаю что так или иначе я достигну  успеха. Кришна объясняет в Бхагавад-гите каким-образом думает демон. Он говорит:

ишваро 'хам ахам бхоги
сиддхо 'хам балаван сукхи 

Демонический образ мысли заключается в том, что человек думает я Ишвара, я повелитель, всё находится под моим контролем.  Ахам бхоги - я наслаждающийся; сиддхо 'хам: сиддхо значит успех. Сиддхо можно переводить как совершенство, сиддхо можно переводить как успех. Я тот, кто достиг успеха. Смотрите какой я успешный. Балаван - я сильный; сукхи - я счастливый. Всё это демонический образ мыслей, который держит нас в плену этого мира. И  самое поразительное, что несмотря на многочисленные опровержение, которые мы  получаем каждый день, мы держимся за эту иллюзию. Дхритараштра влачил жалкое унизительное существование в доме Пандавов, против которых он строил бесконечные козни...

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, ШБ 1.13.29, 9.26.2013

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> История о царе Маюрадвадже одна из самых трогательных историй, которая мне известна. Эта история рассказана в Ашвамедха-парве Махабхараты. Мы знаем, царь Юдхиштхира совершал однажды Ашвамедха-ягью. И Ашвамедха-ягья это ягья, которая должна утвердить императорское величие и подчинить, сделать других вассалами.
> 
> Но в это же время, когда махараджа Юдхиштхира совершал свою ягью, царь Маюрадвадж, который правил в Манипуре. Манипур это штат в Индии на севере, ближе к Гималаям, в предгорье Гималаев. Царь Маюрадвадж тоже совершал Ашвамедха-ягью. Более того, он уже совершил третью Ашвамедха-ягью и тоже у него лошадь там была. И лошадь, которую пустил Юдхиштхира... Во время Ашвамедха-ягьи пускают лошадь и лошадь приходит куда-то, и в любое царство, в которое она приходит, либо должно подчиниться и стать вассальным... Эта лошадь называется "Лошадь, бросающая вызов".
> 
> Если лошадь куда-то забрела, то либо царь подчиняется, либо должна быть битва и если разбивают этого выскочку, который проводит Ашвамедха-ягью, он не имеет права Ашвамедха-ягью проводить. Лошадь эта дошла до Манипура и вместе с ней шли Кришна и Арджуна. И Арджуна бросил вызов местному царю и сказал, что вот я тут...  
> 
> Тот сказал: - Извините меня пожалуйста, но я тоже тут же случайно провожу Ашвамедха-ягью в то же самое время. И он послал на битву с Кришной и Арджуной своего сына, юношу. Этот юноша во главе с армией пришёл и он в пух и прах разбил Кришну и Арджуну.
> 
> И Кришна с Арджуной лежали в обмороке, бес сознания. Этот сын, его звали Сучитра вернулся к царю Маюрадваджу и сказал: - Так и так, там какие-то слабаки пришли в наше царство, хотели нас завоевать, но лежат там бес сознания. Прошло какое-то время, Кришна с Арджуной пришли в себя и подумали: - Что делать? Что делать?
> ...


_В одном из даршанов есть дополнения в этой истории и просьба Маюрадваджа:_

*Вопрос:* - Можно искренне не бояться испытаний на пути к Богу? Можно просто делать вид: «У меня огромная вера, я ничего не боюсь», а вот в сердце искренне не бояться испытаний)?

*Б.В.Госвами:* - Историю рассказать страшную?  :smilies: 

Я не буду наверно все подробности рассказывать, но история страшная. Про Кришну  :smilies:  Кришна однажды увидел… Но там есть очень хорошее окончание в этой истории… Увидел, что Арджуна загордился, что он гордится, что он такой близкий, что Кришна рядом, что Он его друг и что Он с ним все время. И Он решил ему показать, что есть другие люди, которые готовы на гораздо большее и гораздо более искренние.

И Арджуна, это было во время перед раджасуей или ашвамедха-ягьей, которую Юдхиштхира проводил, и Кришна с Арджуной путешествовали, завоевывали какие-то страны, и они пришли на север Индии. Арджуна, он вообще отправился на север, они пришли в Манипур. И в Манипуре правил тогда царь Маюрадвадж, я рассказывал пару раз эту страшную историю, но там самый конец очень важный. Кришна, когда они пришли к его царству, Он говорит: «Знаешь, Я не хочу, чтобы мы воевали с этим царем Майорадваджем, Я просто ну как-то хочу тебя с ним познакомить.

И для того, чтобы ты узнал его получше, давай мы переоденемся – Я стану санньяси-брахманом, а ты станешь Моим учеником». Они переоделись, одели, там, соответствующие тюрбаны, одежды, пришли ко дворцу, привратники спросили: «Чего хотите»? 

Маюрадвадж в это время делал пуджу. И привратники побежали, сказали: «Какой-то садху, странствующий санньяси со своим учеником у дверей». Он сказал: «Пусть они немножко подождут, я сейчас закончу пуджу и выйду к ним», он был полностью поглощен своим поклонением. Привратники вышли и сказали об этом садху.

Кришна сделал вид, что страшно разгневался, стал топать ногами, кричать: «Ах он негодяй! Не уважает садху! Я пошел! И тут привратники поняли, что им будет очень плохо, если садху сейчас уйдет, поэтому один из них побежал к царю и сказал, что садху не понравилось это, а другой стал заговаривать зубы садху и объяснять, что не надо никуда уходить, что все нормально, что вот сейчас вот-вот и еще что-то такое, стал спрашивать, задавать вопросы, как веру обрести  :smilies:  , знает, как с духовным человеком общаться.

Маюрадвадж выбежал, завел Кришну с Арджуной, не зная, что это Кришна с Арджуной, в свою тронную залу, усадил их на почетное место, омыл им стопы, усадил на трон, поклонился. И вся семья, жена, сын, они вышли, чтобы почитать садху, и потом он сказал: «Что я могу сделать для вас? Для чего вы пришли»?

Сказал: «Ты можешь сделать, но только ты должен пообещать мне, что ты исполнишь свое слово».
 - Ну конечно, я не нарушаю своего слова. Раз просил – я обязательно исполню.
– Точно обещаешь?
– Обещаю
– Ну, вот ты знаешь, мы когда к тебе шли, лев выбежал откуда ни возьмись из чащи леса и схватил моего ученика вот этого вот и хотел утащить. Я стал молить льва, говорить: «Ты, пожалуйста, не ешь моего ученика, лучше ты меня съешь», а лев говорит: «Нет, я старый уже, я тебе есть не буду, но вот если хочешь, то можешь принести мне половину тела нашего царя, правую половину принеси и тогда вот я не буду твоего ученика»… И я ему пообещал.
Тот говорит: «Конечно»! 

И тут жена его вышла и говорит: «Знаешь, вот я жена, она половина тела своего мужа, она лучшая половина мужа, лучше возьми меня»

Кришна сказал: «Ты знаешь, он конкретно сказал, что правую половину, а жена – левая половина, поэтому я тебя брать не буду».

Сын тогда сказал: «На самом деле сын является заместителем отца, продолжением отца. Возьми меня, дай меня».
Ну в общем, короче говоря, Кришна настаивал, что обязательно нужно Маюрадваджа отдать, и более того, он сказал, что разрезать его напополам должны жена и сын  :smilies:  Я сказал, что история страшная. Но когда они приступили, Он увидел, что слезы выступили у него на глазах. И Кришна говорит: «Нет-нет, постойте-постойте! Это не нужно. Ты плачешь, значит ты жалеешь… Лев не примет, нужно, чтобы с песнями»

Он говорит: «Нет-нет, Ты меня извини, но слеза выступила на левом глазу, потому что отдадут льву правую половину, и левая половина плачет, что ее не отдадут» 

Ну, короче, Кришна сказал: «Все, испытание ты выдержал. Я – Кришна, это – Арджуна. Шутка была». 

Арджуна чувствовал себя в высшей степени смущенным, когда всё это видел. 

И Кришна спросил: «Ну, хорошо, ты все это выдержал, это испытание, проси у меня что хочешь».

Тот говорит: «Нет-нет, ничего мне не нужно, мне не нужно ничего от Тебя». 

Но Кришна стал настаивать. Настаивал, настаивал, говорит: «Ну ладно, хорошо, если Ты так настаиваешь, я все-таки попрошу у Тебя одно благословение». 

Кришна говорит: «Какое? Попроси, пожалуйста»! 

Маюрадвадж говорит: «Ты знаешь, вот сейчас Ты уйдешь, и настанет Кали-юга, так вот, у меня просьба к Тебе, Ты в Кали-югу таким образом Своих преданных не испытывай, они не выдержат». 

Кришна сказал: «Татастху, будь по-твоему».

То есть, слишком сильных испытаний Он не посылает. Посылает, но небольшие. Хорошая история? :smilies: 

Даршан для учеников, Минск, 15.8.2016

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Гита рассказывает духовную науку. Гита не просто какое-то сектантское учение. В Гите описываются законы, самые фундаментальные законы бытия. И в конечном счёте, человек может быть счастлив только если он знает эти законы. До тех пор, пока человек не поймёт законов, которые управляют его жизнью, которые ведут его по этой жизни, он будет подобен щепке, которую носят волны в океане.   

Он будет абсолютно беспомощен. Это чувство беспомощности, чувство какой-то силы, которая непонятно зачем, непонятно почему поставила его в это положение, будет делать его несчастным. Он не будет понимать куда он идёт и зачем и в конце конов он не будет знать куда он придёт. 

Человек по определению не будет счастлив до тех пор, пока он не знает каково его назначение, когда он не знает точно что будет с ним в будущем. Всё это моменты неопределённости, которые делают человека несчастным в этом мире и заставляют его всё время что-то искать.  Если бы люди были счастливы, они бы не приходили ни в какие религии, они бы сидели у себя дома и пили чай.

Но этого мало, чтобы быть счастливым. Людям нужно знать что будет с ними в будущем. Людям нужно знать что управляет их жизнью, какая сила ведёт их по жизни и почему с ними случается то, что с ними случается.  И Гита, в сущности, объясняет всю эту науку от начала до конца только с одной целью - только для того, чтобы сделать нас счастливыми.

Великие знатоки священных писаний разделили Гиту на три части и каждый из этих трёх частей играет очень важную роль и каждый из них мы можем и должны понять для начала. В самом начале Гиты, Кришна даже не упоминает Бога. Ещё раз - Он хочет объяснить нам духовную науку и духовная наука начинается не с Бога. Есть религии, которые говорят: "Приходите к нам и только у нас есть настоящий Бог, правильный Бог. Все остальные боги неправильные, все остальные боги... Если вы им будете поклоняться, то вы в ад пойдёте. А вот у нас вы пойдёте в рай"   

Но Кришна не начинает с этого. Он не говорит: "Я Бог,поклоняйтесь Мне". И на этом всё кончилось.  Сначала Он объясняет фундаментальные принципы или природу живого существа и даже если я просто пойму эту простую вещь...  Кришна начинает с оптимистической ноты, что живое существо никогда не умирает. Я никогда не умираю. И мы, в общем-то, всегда это знали.

Я очень хорошо помню моё первое психологическое ощущение, когда я только прочитал Бхагавад-гиту. Ощущение было: "Так оно и есть, иначе быть не может. Я всегда это знал. Иначе быть не может, всё ясно, всё логично, всё так и есть ".  И начинает Он с того, что раз ты есть... А мы есть.

Есть мы или нет?

Я есть. Кто я? Я - это я, и я вечен. Кришна говорит, что это "я" невозможно уничтожить. Что раз я существую, что стоит мне начать существовать весь, я уже никогда не перестану существовать. И когда я это прочитал, а прочитал я это когда мне было 24 года в первый раз или в 23 года, я уж не помню точно, я вдруг вспомнил что когда мне было 3 года, я именно об этом думал.

Когда в первый раз я столкнулся со смертью, я вдруг очень отчётливо ощутил, что смерти нет, что я никогда не умирал, что я был до этого и что я буду потом. Это очень ясное, отчётливое ощущение того, что я есть есть, а есть значит есть сейчас и есть всегда, пришло ко мне.  И Кришна начинает с этой радостные новости, когда он говорит что тебя невозможно убить. Он говорит об этом на поле битвы человеку, которому грозит смерть.

Он говорит: " Чего ты испугался? Никаким оружием тебя невозможно уничтожить! Даже если на тебя сбросить атомную бомбу всё равно ты останешься живым.  Потому что ты есть, потому что душа, дух отличен от тела. Тело оно уже мёртвое. Тело даже сейчас уже умирает постоянно. Каждый день мы становимся на один день мертвее. Мы всего лишь навсего приближаемся к этому неминуемому моменту. Тело гниёт постоянно. Если тело не мыть хотя бы один день, то от него начинает дурно пахнуть. 

Почему?  Не потому что оно живёт, - потому что оно уже сейчас разлагается. Тело мёртвое по определению, но тем не менее в теле есть что-то, что его оживляет, что-то, что заставляет его действовать, жить, радоваться, наслаждаться. И Кришна начинают с того, что пытается объяснить нам: "Нащупай в себе эту вечную частицу, которая не меняется во всех переменах тела". 

Тело меняется целиком. Весь химический состав тела меняется за 7 лет. Через 7 лет не остаётся ничего, что было 7 лет назад. Тем не менее, я тот же самый. В 7 лет я был тот же самый и в 70 лет я тот же самый. В 70 лет люди хотят наслаждаться точно так же как они хотели наслаждаться 17 лет. Поэтому была какая-то такая советская песня "Не расстанусь с комсомолом, буду вечно молодым". 

На самом деле она отражает глубинную природу души, потому что вечно молодая, душа не стареет. Душа не может смириться с тем, что тело стареет.  Тело может полностью разлагаться, но душа думает: Как так, почему?!" Душа не может смириться с этим фактом.   И Кришна говорит: - Сначала пойми, что душа не меняется, несмотря на все перемены тела, несмотря на всё то, что с тобой случается и это - универсальная истина.  Эта истина не имеет никакой принадлежности к какой-то религии.   

Потому что независимо от того где мы родились, в какой стране мы родились, в какой земле мы родились, под какими звёздами мы родились, в какой религии мы родились, - мы все души, вечные души. И закон в этом смысле одинаков для всех, в этом смысле каждый из нас будучи вечной душой не имеет ни национальности, ни религиозный принадлежности, ни каких-то других принадлежностей.   

Мы все вечные души и никогда не умираем. И утвердив этот факт и объяснив, каким образом человек может нащупать в себе эту вечную душу, объяснив каким образом человек может понять... Кришна делает это в пятой главе Бхагавад-гиты, где Он объясняет, что когда человек понял что он душа и всё время ощущает себя душой, то он становится как цветок лотоса.   

Лотос... Индийский лотос. На самом деле я раньше никак не мог понять почему Кришна именно так говорит о лотосе, потому что я видел другие лотосы. Когда я увидел лотос в Индии, я понял что Он имеет в виду.  Лотос растёт в воде, но у него на листке есть невидимый слой ворсинок. И поэтому когда капелька воды падает на этот листок, то она никак не смачивает его, она не растекается по листку, она остаётся капелькой и она какое-то время находится на этом листке и потом скатывается с него.   

И Кришна говорит, что если ты ощутил себя как душу, не просто теоретически понял это, но на практике, внутри реализовал что ты душа не причастная материальному телу, чуждая материальному телу, то тогда ты будешь как этот цветок лотоса: ты будешь находиться в воде, но вода тебя не будет смачивать. Ты будешь находиться здесь в материальном мире с его страстями, с его бедами, горестями, страданиями, но ты будешь оставаться всегда счастливым, потому что ты будешь душой, незапятнанным влиянием материального тела.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Бхагавад-гита 13.21, 12 июля 2005, Тбилиси, с 7:21 до 16:22

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Вопрос:* - Можно ли дать рисунок ожидающегося наступления Сатья-юги на фоне современного технократического общества? 
*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* - Общество зашло в тупик и очень многие люди это понимают особенно в развитых странах: в Японии, в Америке. Я только что вернулся из Америки. Америка самая богатая, самая развитая, самая преуспевающая страна. Все остальные страны пытаются изо всех сил догнать Америку. Америка при этом занимает самое первое место по употреблению психоневрологических лекарств и всего остального. Самое большое количество неврозов в Америке, самое большое количество беспокойств в Америке. Хотя все остальные готовы... 

Я не знаю как здесь в Грузии, но в России готовы за визу в Америку отдать полцарства и дочку свою в придачу, чтоб только туда поехать. Но они приезжают туда и сталкиваются там с беспокойствами, страданиями, с ещё чем-то. Люди ведут этот мир к какому-то странному итогу из-за того, что они настроены на эксплуатацию этого мира.

Из-за того, что они эксплуатируют этот мир нещадно возникает бесконечное количество проблем и, в общем-то, всем в большей или меньшей степени становится ясно, что мы дошли до какого-то тупика, до какого-то утыка. Вроде бы всё есть, вроде бы есть преуспевание и всё хорошо. Машины ездят, самолёты летают, но что-то уходит из жизни человеческой и кризис становится всё более-более системным. На самом деле, единственная надежда человечества на какое-то будущее...   

Потому что иначе будущего нет. Один парниковый эффект чего стоит из-за этого глобальные изменения климата, дыра озоновая, ещё какие-то дыры везде. Куда ни плюнь везде дыра какая-то. Нефть постоянно выкачивают, взрывы постоянно происходят непонятно где, жестокость всё больше и больше увеличивается, сердца людей всё больше и больше черствеют. Единственным выходом из этого положения является принятие духовной парадигмы - что помимо этого есть духовное измерение в нашей жизни. 

На самом деле, именно такое развитие человека идёт в течение относительно небольшого времени, когда человек в большей или меньшей степени последовательно пытается в своей жизни разделаться с Богом.  И выход из этого положения это всё-таки признать, что есть иная ценность - духовная ценность у мира. Как это всё будет происходить я не знаю, но то что это произойдёт в этом нет никакого сомнения. Иначе, если это не произойдёт, у нас нет будущего. 

Люди должны признать простую вещь - то, что есть духовные ценности, что жизнь не сводится к еде, сну, совокуплению и самозащите - к этим четырём животным функциям; что есть духовные измерения, духовные ценности, что чем какие-то просто плотские удовольствия в этой жизни гораздо важнее любовь, самопожертвование, гораздо важнее доброта. Они все уходят, потому что это не ценности. У них нет никакой основы в нашей жизни, они уходят куда-то непонятно куда. 

И как это произойдёт я не знаю, но то что должно произойти у меня нет никаких сомнений. Потому что в какой-то момент люди просто не смогут жить дальше как они живут. И всё большее число людей начинает ощущать эту необходимость, что невозможно так жить, что в этой жизни нет смысла, нет выхода, что мы находимся в тупике без смысла и без целей и без будущего.  Вот, собственно, и всё.

Как это произойдёт? Я честно говоря, сильно сомневаюсь, что вдруг все начнут Харе Кришна повторять. Я думаю что даже Шрила Прабхупада не думал что вдруг все... Он где-то сказал что даже если 1% людей примет духовные ценности, то это уже будет великим благом для людей.  Сейчас большая часть людей живёт очень глупыми материальными ценностями и пытается уничтожить духовные ценности из своей жизни.

Деньги, деньги, деньги... Так как будто бы от денег кто-то стал счастливым. Есть одно хорошее выражение, оно, правда, не абсолютное, но тем не менее. Один человек сказал, я не помню кто, Марк Твен что ли. Он сказал: "Если вы хотите понять, каким образом Бог относится к деньгам, посмотрите на людей, которым Он их даёт. 

Есть другие ценности в этом мире и переход к другому отношению к этому миру должен произойти. У людей должно прийти понимание того, что теми ценностями, которыми мы живём, невозможно жить, у нас нет будущего. Есть более высокие ценности.   И когда это понимание придёт, то люди будут строить жизнь на других принципах, на другой основе. Как это произойдёт я не знаю, но я думаю, что прежде всего каждому из нас нужно сделать этот переворот в своей душе.

Тогда это произойдёт. Раньше это не произойдёт.  Каждый человек должен понять, что ни у меня лично нет будущего, если я не приму духовных ценностей, ни у моих близких и родных не будет будущего, если они не увидят что есть высокие духовные ценности; ни у моего народа не будет будущего, если он не примет этого.  

Бхагавад-гита 13.21, 12 июля 2005, Тбилиси

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

И дальше, после этого, Кришна начинает объяснять гораздо более важное знание. Это знание само по себе очень важное. Понять что я душа, - что может быть важнее? Что может быть важнее понять что я бессмертная душа? Причём, не просто... Ещё раз, не просто по сектантски, теоретически на уровне ума понять, а почувствовать что я бессмертная, вечная, всегда счастливая душа.

Это само по себе очень важно. Но Кришна в следующих шести главах Бхагавад-гиты, начиная с шестой и кончая двенадцатой, объясняет ещё более важную истину, которая, опять же, не менее универсальна, чем истина о том, что я душа. Он объясняет, что за всем тем, что мы видим, что за всем тем спектаклем, который мы наблюдаем, стоит невидимый Режиссёр. Этот невидимый Режиссёр этот спектакль поставил.

Что есть сила, которая управляет всем этим и что всё то, что происходит не случайно, что всё это подчиняется определённой закономерности, что всё это, весь этот мир не просто столкновение каких-то случайных, глупых и бессмысленных сил.

Я уже говорил, что вся Гита нужна только для того, чтобы сделать нас счастливыми. Если я понял, что я душа, - я уже стал счастливым. Если я пойму, что всё то, что происходит вокруг меня не случайно, то это сделает меня ещё более счастливым, потому что, что может быть глупее или бессмысленнее чем думать что всё то, что происходит вокруг меня просто столкновение каких-то нелепых глупостей? Один дурак что-то сделал, другой дурак ему ответил, а я виноватым оказываюсь, я страдаю из-за этого?! 

Если всё приписать воле слепого случая, столкновению каких-то глупых ложных эго, с которыми мы сталкиваемся всё время в этом мире, каких-то человеческих амбиций, честолюбия, жадности и если не понять, что за всем этим стоит некая Сила, которая делает нашу жизнь осмысленной, то наша жизнь будет бессмысленной.

В следующих шести главах Кришна объясняет о том, что всё здесь не случайно. Что за всем тем что мы видим вокруг себя стоит некая Сила, которая управляет всем и что всё это на первый взгляд странное, нелепое зрелище, которое находится перед нами, далеко не так нелепо и у этого всего есть смысл.

И объясняя всё это, Кришна также объясняет, что наша с вами задача понять для чего всё это, предаться или подчиниться этой силе. До тех пор, пока я буду бунтовать, пока я буду бунтарём, пока я буду считать себя самым умным, самым красивым, самым счастливым, самым богатым, самым хитрым, самым ловким, я буду оставаться рабом этих нелепых случайностей.

Но если я пойму, что всё не случайно и этой Силе предамся, если я пойму, что есть некая направляющая Сила, которая исподтишка ведёт меня куда-то и всё то, что со мной происходит это уроки, которые это добрая Сила мне преподаёт, что всё самое страшное, самое болезненное, самое мучительное в конце концов направлено на моё же благо, то это само по себе сделает меня ещё более счастливым, потому что мало просто знать, что я вечная душа, нужно ещё знать зачем я живу здесь, для чего, почему, куда я в конце концов должен прийти.

Поэтому в следующих шести главах Кришна объясняет эту Силу, объясняет также, что чтобы её увидеть, чтобы её почувствовать, что чтобы почувствовать судьбу, проведение, человек должен Ей предаться. Он объясняет, что беды наши заключаются именно в том... Как собственно любая другая религия объясняет это.

Потому что, ещё раз, некоторые люди видя какие-то разные утверждения в разных религиях, говорят: - Почему они никак не могут найти общий язык друг с другом?

На самом деле все религии говорят об одном и том же. Все религии говорят ровным счётом об одном и том же. Все разницы, какие-то детали - это мелочи, это ерунда. Но все религии говорят о том, что ты вечен. Правильно? Все религии об этом говорят. Живое существо вечно, душа вечна, душа никогда не умирает. Все религии говорят, что есть Бог, Высшая Сила. 

Все религии говорят, что нужно сделать живому существу по отношению к Богу? Нужно нашу жёсткую шею наклонить. В Библии говорится об этом - твёрдовыйную. Твёрдая выя значит у шеи радикулит, она не может никак склониться. То есть человек ходит с гордо поднятой головой, но в результате этого он страдает. Он ходит задрав нос, пытаясь всем доказать, что он лучше знает в чём смысл. Но Кришна объясняет, что ты сможешь понять смысл своего существования, только в том случае, если ты склонишь свою голову.

даиви хй эша гуна-майи
мама майа дуратйайа
мам эва йе прападйанте
майам этам таранти те

Кришна говорит, что очень трудно...  Как только человек попадает в этот океан... А весь этот мир подобен бушующему океану. Иногда нам кажется, что мы поставили этот океан под контроль: " У меня тут всё в порядке, что мы оседлали нужную волну и нужная волна нас вынесет туда куда надо". Но следующий миг эта волна накрывает нас с головой и мы начинаем захлёбываться.

Весь этот мир это бушующее море,бушующий океан и Кришна говорит, что материальная природа имеет божественную природу. Источник её Бог и поэтому она так огромна. Если представить масштабы мира, в котором мы живём... Невозможно даже представить себе. Мы предпочитаем не представлять себе, мы думаем: "Я вот тут обставлю свою квартиру и буду абсолютно в безопасности". Но нет, - море бушует и мы можем очень хорошо обеспечить свою безопасность, но она долго не продлится.

И поэтому Кришна говорит: _мам эва йе прападйанте_ - но если человек придаётся Мне, то он легко может преодолеть, пересечь этот океан. В противном случае, мы как человек, который упал посередине Чёрного моря. На самом деле Чёрное море по сравнению  лужа по сравнению с океаном материальной Вселенной. И даже Чёрное море нам трудно переплыть.

Бхагавад-гита 13.21, 12 июля 2005, Тбилиси

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Я в этом году был в храме Гуруваюр и Гуруваюр очень милостивое Божество в Керале и Он знаменит тем, что исполняет все желания своих преданных, особенно, тех, кто болеет. Керала - это особый штат, где Аюрведа очень сильна. Там очень сильные, удивительные врачи, замечательные клиники и даже Бог там подрабатывает как врач. У Него есть храм замечательный и Он помимо своих лил ещё и лечит людей.

Туда люди приходят специально, чтобы лечиться. Там есть такое обычай - если вы хотите излечиться, у вас какой-то орган болен, то вы отливаете этот орган из серебра, печень какую-нибудь или сердце, или лёгкое какое-нибудь, или ухо, или глаз и подносите его Божеству Гуруваюр. 

У Него там этих органов куча целая и говорится, что если человек поднёс этот серебряный орган, то сразу же Кришна принимает его и он становится чистым и всё становится в порядке. Там много таких чудес и как любые Божества в Индии, Он исполняет разные другие желания, но при этом, если человек с любовью хочет вернуться к Кришне, Кришна даже исполняя его материальные желания, позволяют человеку приблизиться к Нему.

Бхагавад-гита 10.10, 20 июля 2004, Екатеринбург

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Все знают историю с Экалавьей? Экалавья был мальчиком из племени нишадов. Нишады значит охотники т.е с точки зрения ведической цивилизации это был человек очень низкого социального статуса. И, будучи человеком низкого социального статуса, он не был допущен к определённым вещам. В ведическом обществе очень ревностно оберегалась святость знания. 

Потому что когда знание получают люди, не способные правильно воспользоваться им... В ведическом обществе всегда было понимание адхикара или квалификации человека. Прежде чем получить какое-то знание, человек должен был доказать свою пригодность обрести это знание. Знание не давалось без разбора.

Почему? По очень простой причине. Иногда люди обижаются, почему женщины и шудры не могли изучать Веды. Да потому что по каким-то причинам они не могли правильно воспользоваться этим. Это ведическое знание всегда для женщин, шудр и других людей... Мы с вами относимся к той же самой категории... Были возможности изучать что-то другое. 

Это не проблема. Не для кого не был закрыт доступ в духовный мир в ведическом обществе, не для кого не был закрыт доступ для прогресса, но в ведическом обществе, тем не менее были очень строгие ограничения на то, какое знание человек мог получать,  а какое знание человек не мог получать. 

По той простой причине, что если человек получал знание, к которому он не был готов, он злоупотребит этим знанием, он не сможет его правильно применить. Это знание будет у него в руках очень опасным. Мы сейчас можем видеть, как люди у которых есть какое-то знание, они в конце концов приводят к разрушению мира. В ведические времена был известен секрет атомной энергии и сейчас известен секрет атомной энергии.

В чём разница? В том, что сейчас этот секрет известен шудрам, а в то время, для того чтобы обрести этот секрет, человек должен был пройти через очень сильное очищение и тогда ему давался допуск.

В сущности, это определённый допуск к знаниям.  Экалавья хотел изучить ведические знания и он отправился к Дроне, чтобы получить ведические знания, прежде всего знания о том, как действуют тонкие виды оружия.

Дрона сказал: - Я не буду тебя учить. Ты не можешь получить это знание, у тебя нет квалификации.

Тогда он взял и сделал мурти своего учителя и стал поклоняться ему и в результате этого развил в себе необычайные способности.

На первый взгляд кажется, он пример гуру-ништхи, но он не пример гуру-ништхи, потому что он прежде всего нарушил волю своего гуру.

Гуру сказал: - Ты не должен этому учиться.

Он сделал в первом шаге ошибку и поэтому всё остальное, что он делал тоже была ошибкой.

И когда он достиг это необычайного искусства владения стрелами и всем остальным и когда Дроначарья вместе с Арджуной появились в лесу... С ними была собака... Знаете эту историю? Собака убежала в лес и собака лаяла и вдруг они услышали как собака жалобно завыла и замолкла резко. Собака вернулась и Арджуна с Дроначарьей увидели поразительное зрелище - они увидели собаку, у которой губы были зашиты стрелами.

Арджуна посмотрел и сказал: - Учитель, ты обещал мне, что я лучше всего буду владеть стрелами, но похоже, что тут в лесу живёт кто-то, кто владеет луком лучше чем я. Ты должен исполнить своё обещание.

Они пошли на по следу собаки, обнаружили Экалавью. 

Экалавья бросится в ноги в Дроне и сказал: - Учитель, я всему тебе обязан. Я освоил эту сложную науку. Я могу делать чудеса.

Дроне сказал: - Если освоил эту науку, хорошо, теперь дакшину плати. Знание не сможет удержаться в тебе, если ты не дашь какую-то дакшину. Дакшина не значит что мы ходим с фартуком: "Пять гривен дайте для моего гуру". Дакшина значит что мы даём что-то существенное.

И Экалавья сказал: - Конечно, гуру махарадж, - всё что угодно.

Он сказал: -  Отруби себе большой палец на правой руке. 

А без большого пальца на правой руке невозможно луком владеть. Тот не задумываясь отрубил себе палец на правой руке. С тех пор стал излюбленным героем всех людей, которые против ведической культуры. Они говорят: "Вот, посмотрите, что эти брахманы делали - издевались над пролетариатом! Вот оно классовое неравенство. Арджуна попросил, тот сделал.

Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати написал целое эссе, объясняя смысл этой истории. Он говорит, что в сущности это желание Экалавьи  познать то, к чему ему запретил гуру...

То есть прыгнуть выше собственной головы, попытаться овладеть знанием, которое не позволено иметь в том статусе, который у него был, - это желание демоничное по своей природе.

Как сейчас иногда преданные пытаются слишком быстро прочитать Говинда-лиламриту и медитировать на сокровенные игры Радхи и Кришны. 

Шрила Прабхупада говорит: "Нет квалификации". 

А мы говорим: "Шрила Прабхупада, я буду тебе поклоняться, чтобы овладеть этим знанием"

Не удивляйтесь, что Шрила Прабхупада скажет из своего мурти: "Отруби себе голову в качестве дакшины". 
Когда вы уже обретете духовное тело манджри... Потому что сама идея демонична.

Мы должны подчиняться гуру и воле гуру. Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур Прабхупад говорит, что таким образом отверг он отверг своего гуру, хотя ему казалось, что он принимает гуру. Он принял от гуру только то, что ему хотелось от гуру и не принял то, что ему было неприятно от гуру. А принять нужно всё целиком. И в этом смысл, что если человек поступает таким образом, то он не получает того, что   он хочет. Он всё равно получает нечто противоположное. Кришна Сам заботится о том, чтобы он не получил что-то в этом случае

Встреча с учениками на фестивале Бхакти-сангама, 18 сентября 2013, Бхакти-сангама

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

...Я помню однажды разговаривал с одной женщиной-философом в Грузии.

Она говорит: - Ну и что Бог, по-вашему, делает?

Я говорю: - Как что? Играет на флейте и пасёт коров.

Ну потому что я понял с кем имею дело. Я понял, что надо её подразнить.

Она взорвалась:  Бог не может этого делать! Никогда! Ни за что!

Я говорю: - Почему не может?  Вы что ли  Ему запретите? Если Он хочет, если Ему нравится…

Она говорит:  - Нет!  Бог – это зеркало. Бог - большое зеркало.

Я говорю: - Извините меня пожалуйста. Бог гораздо больше чем просто зеркало. Жило-было большое зеркало и решило создать весь этот мир. 

Почему люди не могут понять что Бог это личность? Из-за зависти, в конечном счёте. И в результате их природа формируется особым образом - либо дух наслаждения перехлестывает через край либо разрушительная  энергия…

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, БГ 9.14, 10.02.2019, С 38:38 до 39:53

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Я подумал, что будет уместно сказать несколько слов по поводу этого стиха и комментария в связи с той ситуацией, в которой мы с вами живем. Царица Кунти до этого объяснила что в сущности есть две позиции в этом мире. Две принципиально разных позиций человека в этом мире. Одна позиция наслаждаться тем, что дал нам Бог, беспощадно эксплуатируя  Его собственность. Эта позиция приводит к тому, что гордость человеческая начинает расти. Любые достижения, любые успехи человека на любом поприще приводит кому, что растет гордость. И гордость опьяняет человека и в конце концов приводит к вражде, к злобе, к ненависти, к соперничеству.

И этот снежный ком остановить практически невозможно. Все люди сейчас хотят жить в мире, все хотят жить мире, все говорят: - Нужен мир! Создали Организацию Объединенных Наций, тем не менее каждый год разражается по нескольку войн, люди по-прежнему убивают и  вражда растёт, и растёт, и растёт. Но откуда может быть мир, если основной смысл в человеческой цивилизации в том, чтобы подпитывать гордыню человека. Гордыня человека значит вражда по отношению ко всем остальным, значит попытка утвердить своё господство над всеми остальными, своё превосходство, свое главенство и это случается на уровне отдельных людей, на уровне народов, на уровне стран, континентов - всего чего угодно.

Люди думают, что мы вот, вот, вот, вот, вот, ещё немножко, совсем немножко и мы будем жить в гуманном, хорошем мире, где все будут любить друг друга? Откуда друзья мои? Откуда это может случиться? Если мы идём в одном направлении и мы выбрали этот курс, то мы никак не можем попасть в другое место, потому что служение, любовь которой мы так хотим,  основана на смирении, на желании поставить других людей впереди себя.

Но вся современная цивилизация основана на том, чтоб себя поставить впереди и человеку все время, сызмальства внушают эту вешь: "Ты тут самый главный". Западная цивилизация поставила человека в центр, начиная с эпохи просвещения. Эпоху просвещения, которую по-прежнему прославляют историки... Её роковая ошибка заключалась в том, что она попыталась сделать антропоцентрической общество, общество где в центре стоит человек.

"Все для человека! Права человека!" Это мы слышим, слышим, слышим и лучше от этого не становится. И, в результате этого, в результате этой попытки поставить человека, его нужды, его интересы в центр, возникло в высшей степени искусственная, и, главное - бездушная цивилизация.

Цивилизация, которая как говорит Шрила Прабхупада уничтожает самые лучшие, самые тонкие человеческие чувства. Она уничтожает в людях стремление к возвышенным целям. Цивилизация, которая приземляет человека, которая низводит человека до уровня животного. Мы все жертвы этой цивилизации, этой так называемой культуры. И было два  безбожных проекта в XX-м веке - это капитализм и коммунизм. Коммунизм благополучно пал, а капитализм всё ещё живет, но уже дышит на ладан.

Но на самом деле, реально это безбожные вещи, они уничтожают человека, они уничтожают любовь в людях. Внешне вроде бы все хорошо, но человек всё больше и больше отдаляется от естественных вещей, от природы, от естественных чувств. Люди все больше и больше отдаляются от самих себя. Шрила Прабхупада говорит здесь, что людей в наше время, не только здесь, нет  времени для того, чтобы понять себя; задуматься о том, кто я, зачем я живу, что я делаю. Все люди заняты.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, ШБ 1.8.40. Проблемы современной цивилизации (Рига), 28.9.2014. Далее с 5:34

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Это поразительно - люди думали, что вот сейчас мы изобретем машины и у нас будет много времени, чтобы заниматься искусством, философией. Машины изобрели - времени стало меньше. Люди не занимаются ничем, люди с выпученными глазами работают на то, чтобы очередную электронную игрушку себе купить. Возникло целое замечательное поколение... Я сейчас говорю не о людях, я сейчас говорю о поколениях игрушек, которые начинаются со слова i, что значит я: iPod, iPad, iPhone: я-я-я-я-я-я. Япод, Япад, Яфон, Я что там ещё?

Но смысл этого всего только один, - чтобы поставить наше я в центр, я в центре, я тут главный, я манипулирую этой природой и последствия этого в высшей степени для для человечества плачевны, потому что ну практически скоро от любви-то ничего не останется, а человеку-то нужно не iPod, iPhone или iPad, - человеку любовь нужна.

Человеку нужна iLove, человеку нужно, чтобы его любили и чтобы он мог любить. Любовь значит смирение, любовь значит служение, любовь значит жертва, любовь значит бескорыстие, любовь значит что я не думаю о самом себе. Это значит, что я ставлю вперед кого-то другого. И люди все в большей степени лишаются этой простой человеческой способности, потому что мы смотрим на других как на объекты эксплуатации. Нам внушили это с самого детства.

Мы не получаем и недополучаем любви с самого детства и это основная проблема, потому что Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что сейчас детей сдают в заведения какие-то с 7 месяцев или когда там? Родила и побыстрее на работу, а ребенку маленькому любовь матери нужна, ему ни что любовь матери не заменит. Воспитательница ему не даст любви матери и получаются люди, у которых нет опыта любви.

Далее с 8:41

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Этот вопрос, который не может разрешить ни одна религия. Проблема зла в этом мире или теодицея, как она называется на научном, теологическом языке не даёт покоя людям и в конечном счёте, многие люди благодаря тому, что они страдают и благодаря тому, что они видят страдания здесь, в этом мире, разочаровываются в Боге, отказываются от самой мысли о том, что Бог существует. Они не могут примериться с этим. 

И практически, ни одна религия эту проблему должным образом не решает. Во всех религиях всегда остаётся какая-то неудовлетворённость, потому что, с одной стороны, почему плохие вещи случаются с хорошими, с праведными людьми; с преданными, с людьми, которые служат Богу, пытаются так или иначе что-то для Него сделать и, тем не менее, они тоже обречены на страдания. Не говоря уже о страданиях всех остальных живых существ. 

Потому что эта проблема помещает людей в мнимое противоречие - либо Бог зол и наслаждается страданиями живых существ... Всемогущ, но зол. Сидит там и смотрит и Он садист и Ему нравится смотреть как это всё тут происходит. В конечном счёте Он хочет чтобы  все Ему предались и чтобы все Его молили и тогда Он доволен. Он доводит человека до ручки, человек начинает молиться и Он: - А-а-а! Теперь ты понят кто тут главный!

Либо Он хороший, но просто не получается. Что делать? Ну не получилось. Я хотел как лучше, получилось как всегда. Создал этот мир, хотел чтобы все были счастливы, но как-то не задалось.

Для человека, который понимает, что Бог должен одновременно и всемилостивым и всемогущим возникает неразрешимое противоречие. Как так? Как примирить эти два качества, которые по определению должны быть у Творца, у Бога, с тем что мы видим и с тем, что мы наблюдаем в своей собственной жизни?

И этот анализ, который делает Бхишмадев и анализ, который делают ачарьи, объясняя эти стихи, в высшей степени важен. Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур повторяет или ссылается  на этот анализ на протяжении своих комментариев не один раз в Шримад Бхагаватам ссылаясь снова и снова на эти стихи. Поэтому нам нужно очень хорошо понять что происходит здесь, что Бхишмадев, великий мудрец и великий ачарья, великий махаджан и великий преданный говорит здесь Юдхиштхире

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

У меня был опыт небольшой. Его сложно описать, потому что это из той категории вещей, которые неописуемы: когда вдруг святое имя низошло. Это было в самом начале, – как это часто бывает, – году наверное в 83-84-м. И нас было всего три человека, – у нас был ретрит свой. Там был я, Мадхава-гхош (тоже один из первых преданных) и его мама. Её звали, как сейчас помню, Нина Ивановна. И т.к. тогда КГБ следило за всеми, мы боялись собираться в квартирах, ещё что-то такое... Хотя тоже собирались. Мы уехали в горы и стали там вести киртан. Мриданг не было, караталов не было – были консервные банки и кастрюли. В довершение к этому, киртан вёл я. Вам трудно оценить, что это значит. Но это что-то значит!  :smilies: 

И вдруг, в какой-то момент, святое имя сошло туда. В эту неожиданную и очень странную обстановку. Мама Мадхава-гхоша стучала по кастрюле (по котлу такому) ложкой, Мадхава-гхош изображал из консервной банки мридангу. Всё поменялось вообще! Просто… Не этот мир был! Я оказался на мгновение, – на какое-то время, причём на достаточно долгое время – на Вайкунтхе. И у меня было ощущение, что все испытывают это. Я смотрел на Нину Ивановну, она лупила изо всех сил. Но потом, когда я осторожно пытался проверить, я понял, что нет. Нет.

И до сих пор, я не могу ни описать, ни объяснить, но это было чудо. Это был не материальный звук, – это не была какая-то попытка изображать что-то из себя. Это была просто милость святого имени, которое в эту экзотическую атмосферу сошло. Почему? Потому что какая-то искренность была. Когда у нас есть какая-то искренность, святое имя отзывается на эту искренность. Очень неожиданным образом

Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж. Шримад-Бхагаватам 2.1.6. Избавление от оскорблений. Как вспомнить о Кришне в момент смерти
2 июня 2013

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*А потом люди удивляются почему происходят войны, почему сердца людей так ожесточаются*

"...Он тебе доверял, у него было это отношение доверия к тебе и, тем не менее, ты взял свой меч и своим мечом отрубил все три его головы. Почему? Сварга камах - просто потому, что ты хотел Сварги. Ты сделал это как мясник"

Если вы когда-нибудь видели как забивают, закладывают животных мясники... Это жуткое зрелище. Мясники абсолютно хладнокровны. Мне довелось видеть это. Я родился в мусульманской части бывшего Советского Союза и у мусульман есть обычай или праздник, который называется Курбан-байрам когда они режут баранов.

Бараны глупые животные, не понимают что с ними происходит. Ну это ладно. Человек, который это делает, который разрезает шею... Причём в мусульманстве также как в иудаизме принят очень жестокий способ убийства - кровь должна вытечь из живого животного. Кровь не должна оставаться там, поэтому животному надрезают шею и кровь вытекает из этого животного. Острым ножом... И это жуткая вещь.

И он говорит, что ты по сути дела, ничуть не лучше такого мясника, - ты отрубил голову моему брату, который доверял тебе, который думал, что он твой гуру и что ты будешь вести себя соответствующим образом. Вритрасура здесь проповедует нам в том числе, в том, что у человека должно быть милосердие. И милосердие значит, ещё раз: милосердие значит принимать чужую боль.

Однажды, всего однажды я был на мясокомбинате. Я отправился туда, я уже был вегетарианцем. Это жуткое, страшное зрелище что там происходит. И люди, которые делают это, делают это абсолютно спокойно. Ничего не шевелится у них в сердце при виде страданий других живых существ. Коровы... Это страшная вещь. Потом люди удивляются почему происходят войны, почему сердца людей так ожесточаются. Потому что люди жестокие.

И Шрила Прабхупада призывал нас, в том числе, к одной вещи - к тому, чтобы мы защищали коров. Он сам, движимый состраданием не только к людям, но и ко всем другим живым существам проповедовал это и он говорил, что по крайней мере коров надо защищать. Коровы имеют такое значение в ведической цивилизации, потому что у них есть эти два качества. Бог специально послал коров нам, чтобы мы учились у них двум качества: параупакар - коровы живут не ради себя, коровы служат другим, коровы проявляют любовь.

Ни одно живое существо не способно так любить как корова. Если вы видели как корова облизывает своего телёнка, как корова плачет, когда телёнка разлучают с ней. Когда телёнка привязывают и отправляют на пастбище, у неё в глазах стоят слёзы, она каждую минуту останавливается, она не может щипать траву, она поворачивается и смотрит в ту сторону, где находится телёнок.

Коровы... Кришна нам послал специально их, чтобы мы учились у них любви или параупакару. Мне недавно рассказывали историю про корову, у которой никогда не было телёнка. Она в течение 12 лет доится и приносит молоко из любви к своим хозяевам.

Никогда у неё телёнка не было - для них она приносит молоко, из любви. Второе качество коровы - это нирапарадхи - они не обижают никого, не оскорбляют никого. Они очень мирные живые существа. И этому нам нужно научиться

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Величие преданности Вритрасуры, 5 июня 2012, Магдалиновка

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Поэтому религия Господа Чайтаньи это единственная религия этого века. На самом деле, если мы будем читать Ведические писания, если мы будем читать ту же самую Бхагавад-гиту, то по крайней мере в Бхагавад-гите Кришна начинает с того, что говорит: - Ты должен исполнять свой долг, свадхарму. И что человек не может быть по настоящему человеком, если он не исполняет свой долг. Но сразу же возникает вопрос: - Какой у меня долг?

В прежние времена в обществе менее хаотичном, чем современное общество... А современное общество это хаос. Хаос! Гуны страсти и невежества перевернули всё с низу до верху, всё поставили с ног на голову, всё вверх дном в этом обществе. Люди не знают ни что хорошо, ни что такое плохо. Люди ничего не знают! Я говорю это с полной уверенностью, опираясь на собственный богатый опыт жизни в Кали-югу. Люди в это время... Нет шанса для того, чтобы люди были праведными и религиозными.

Просто потому что до такой степени всё расплылось, до такой степени утратили значение мораль, нравственность, религия, устои, благородство. Нету ничего, всё относительно. Поэтому Эйнштейн пришел и сказал: "Теория относительности: в этом мире всё относительно, кроме скорости света. Всё остальное относительно". И все люди с очень большим воодушевлением восприняли это, потому что жить в относительном мире на первый взгляд легче.

На самом деле, до этого в миропорядке, который существовал в течение многих-многих тысячелетий на Земле всегда был некий абсолютный эталон, всегда был некий императив, от которого люди отталкивались, в соответствии с которым строили свою жизнь. Был некий стандарт, в соответствии с которым можно было мерить, что происходит в моём сердце и что происходит вокруг. Но постепенно-постепенно, с помощью совершенно неотразимых уловок век Кали уничтожил все эти стандарты.

И главный лозунг людей в век Кали: "Всё относительно и значит всё хорошо". Нет ничего абсолютного, нет никого кто мог бы претендовать на Абсолют и демократия в каком-то смысле является самым высшим достижением этой так сказать теории относительности. Всё относительно и все относительны и нет никого, кто мог бы что-то говорить нам и просто так как другого выхода нет, мы позволяем собой править, но на самом деле через 4 года этого негодяя нужно будет свергнуть, растоптать, оплевать, чтобы другую жертву выбрать. Всё относительно!

Люди не знают что нужно делать и когда люди говорят: "Нужно следовать своему долгу", - это бессмысленное утверждение. Потому что нет долга, не осталось долга. Не осталось принципов, которым человек может и должен следовать, которые помогут ему чувствовать себя человеком. Потому что если он посмотрит вокруг - никто ничему не следует или если следует, то есть такое многообразие чему люди следуют, что у человека опять же возникает сомнение: "Есть ли какой-то эталон в этой жизни?".

Недавно один из саньяси нашего общества сидел в самолёте рядом с Далай-ламой. Далай-лама лауреат Нобелевской премии за мир. Когда стюардесса подошла к нему и спросила: - Что Вы хотите: вегетарианское или невегетарианское? Он сказал: - Невегетарианское. И он стал есть мясо. В соответствии с учением Будды поедание мяса является одной, если не главной причиной войны в этом мире.

Человек лауреат Нобелевской премии за мир ест мясо! Так как мы убиваем животных, так как мы причиняем боль другим живым существам, - боль эта рано или поздно вернётся к нам в виде войн, в виде страданий, в виде слёз, в виде потоков крови. Мы проливаем потоки крови, реки крови невинных животных и это не может не вернуться, не может не пройти даром. Не может, не может быть такого! Но перед нами сидит представитель религии буддизма, который основан на ахимсе, на религии ненасилия и он просит у стюардессы кусок бифштекса.

Когда саньяси спросил у него: - Можно спросить Вас в чём суть религии Господа Будды?

Он сказал: - Ахимса

- Но если суть религии Господа Будды ахимса, то почему Вы едите мясо?

Далай-лама улыбнулся своей непроницаемой монгольской улыбкой и сказал: - Я монах. Монахи должны проявлять качество смирения: что нам предлагают, то мы и едим. Мы не должны отказываться - это гордыня.

Саньяси сказал: - Ваше святейшество, я понимаю, что качество смирения может быть важней всего остального, но вы при мне в ответ на вопрос стюардессы "Что Вы хотите: вегетарианское или невегетарианское?" выбрали невегетарианское. Вы сами это выбрали.

Его святейшество, лауреат Нобелевской премии за мир, пламенным взглядом посмотрел на саньяси, отвернулся от него и молчал всё оставшееся время полёта.

***

Этот маленький анекдот показывает, что в это век нет религии. Нет религии. Не может быть религии. Поэтому в конце Бхагавад-гиты, после того, как Кришна на протяжении 18 глав говорил свадхарма, свадхарма, свадхарма... Дойдя до 18 главы Он снова повторил свадхарма: шрейан сва-дхармо вигунах пара-дхармат св-ануштхитат - человек должен следовать своей дхарме, человек должен исполнять свои обязанности кшатрия, вайшьи, шудры.

Но потом в конце, когда Он закончил всю Бхагавад-гиту Он сказал: сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа мам экам шаранам враджа - выбросьте всё, нету дхармы, я бы и рад ей следовать, я очень хочу следовать своей свадхарме. Иногда, в светлые моменты, человек думает: "Что мне следует делать?".

В светлые моменты, когда мы понимаем, что я должен делать что-то в соответствии со своим долгом: "Я женщина, поэтому я должна служить своему мужу". Но потом, если подумать о реальности, во-первых я не женщина, потому что психологически я мужчина.

Во-вторых, кто такой мой муж? Он не муж и никакой не мужчина и он своих обязанностей не выполняет, он пьёт и тд. Если мы попытаемся в этот Век следовать своему долгу, ну не получится ничего даже если мы очень хотели. Потому что не осталось ни женщин, ни мужчин, ни кшатриев, ни вайшьев. Даже шудр и то не осталось. В Ведах говорится, что качеством шудр является желание служить. Как минимум это качество должно быть. Ну кто в это время хочет служить?

Все находятся за пределами какого-то бы ни было элементарного порядка. Общество для того, чтобы помогать человеку хотя бы немножко очищать своё сердце должно быть упорядочено. Но сейчас никто ничего не знает, никто ничего не понимает и поэтому в этот Век приходит Господь Чайтанья. Господь Чайтанья приходит для одной-единственной цели, для того чтобы объяснить смысл последнего стиха Бхагавад-гиты.

Кришнадас Кавирадж Госвами сказал: "Кришна сказал сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа мам экам шаранам враджа ахам твам сарва-папебхйо мокшайишйами ма шучах? - предайся Мне и всё остальное станет на свои места. Ты сразу поймёшь что тебе нужно делать и чего не нужно делать. Тебе не нужно будет думать ни о чём. Тебе не нужно будет думать кто ты на самом деле, какие обязанности исполнять - всё ты поймёшь изнутри, из сердца.

Но Господь Кришна сказал это и на этом закончил Бхагавад-гиту. К сожалению, Он не объяснил что это значит. Потому что первую часть утверждения сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа выполнить легко: отбрось все виды религий. Это мы все давно сделали, с этим никаких проблем нет. "Отбрось все виды религий". Мы уже давно её отбросили, мы даже не думали ни о чём другом, мы уже всё давно выбросили. Но следующая часть - мам экам шаранам враджа - вот это гораздо сложнее. Что это значит? Что это значит, что я должен предаться Кришне? Как это сделать?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Чайтанья-чаритамрита Aди-лила 3.52, 14 марта 2006

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

...В другой раз Радха сидела тут. Она пришла сюда в одиночестве. Она думала о Кришне: "Кришна лучший из танцоров - Натабар, но иногда павлины, когда начинается сезон дождей и когда облака приходят, павлины начинает танцевать от радости. Павлины танцуют лучше, чем Кришна. Интересно, - подумала она, - может ли Кришна танцевать лучше чем павлин?"

 И Кришна, который находился неподалёку понял эти мысли и Он принял облик павлина и пришел сюда и стал танцевать.
И так Он танцевал, ох как Он танцует! Вдруг из павлина появился Кришна.

- Ах, как Ты здорово танцевал!

Он сразу же стал воодушевлённый и снова стал танцевать как павлин и она превратилась в паву и здесь они танцевали как павлин и пава.

И много лет спустя в 1800 каком-то году здесь жил бабаджи слепой, который хотел увидеть эту лилу. Он медитировал здесь много-много лет, хотел увидеть эту лилу. В какой-то момент Радха с Кришной явили ему эту лилу и он увидел их в облике павы и павлина, как они танцевали друг вокруг друга, как павлин ухаживал за ней, как она отворачивалась от Него, как она поворачивалась, как Он подходил к ней спереди или как у них была эта лила.

И он был в полном экстазе, но лила на минуту появилась перед ним (спурти) и сразу ушла.

Он стал плакать, говорить: - Какие вы жестокие, Вы только на мгновение дали мне этот образ и он ушёл.

И много-много дней прошло после этого и он всё время хотел чтобы она вернулась, но лила не приходила, он не видел ничего, он был опять слепой и он видел только материальную реальность. И в какой-то момент он перестал спать. Он только сидел здесь и в полубреду повторял: - Радхе, Радхе, Радхе...

И когда он забылся, Радхарани пришла к нему во сне и сказала: - Я снова покажу тебе эту лилу, но только при одном условии: если ты её нарисуешь, чтоб все остальные её видели.

Он стал говорить: - Свамини, я твой слуга, не проси от меня невозможного. Я слепой, я никогда в жизни не рисовал. Я не знаю что такое рисовать. Я никогда в жизни не брал кисточку в руки, краски.

 - Если ты захочешь, всё может быть по моей милости. Главное попытайся. На следующее утро он проснулся, порошел искать и каким-то образом у него открылось духовное зрение, он стал собирать какие-то краски, минералы. Всё собрал, сел и стал думать: "Что делать дальше? Я не могу рисовать". И он стал молить в этот момент Радху: "Как я могу нарисовать всё это?"

И опять она отдёрнула занавес и он опять он увидел в ярких красках как Кришна с Радхарани танцуют как павлин и пава. Он сам стал рисовать вот эту вот маленькую картину, слепой. И после этого как он нарисовал эту картину, он ушел. Это была его миссия - оставить эту картину здесь. И с тех пор в этом Мор-кутире они поклоняются этой картине, читре. Читра-виграха, которую он нарисовал и

Мор-кутир, 16 февраля 2006 | Вриндаван |

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Мы пытаемся ухватиться за что-то постоянное, но тут нет ничего постоянного. На какое-то время, когда у человека есть какая-то стабильность, люди чувствуют какую-то иллюзию удовлетворения, при этом все бояться, что будет завтра. Завтра будет война, завтра будет кризис, завтра будет не знаю что ещё: Таможенный союз или Евросоюз или ещё что-нибудь. Постоянно самсара - всё движется. Тогда как душа... Кришна говорит, что природа души неизменна. 

Душа никак не может встроиться в этот мир, потому что всё в этом мире противоречит самой природе души. Душа чувствует своё бессмертие и одновременно с этим знает, что я вынуждена буду умирать. Никто не может с этим смириться. Никто, никогда. И ставится вопрос в этой главе: "Как же избавиться от влияния этой иллюзорной энергии, выйти из-под влияния?". Несмотря на временность этого мира, люди, как мы говорили вчера, держатся за него, люди очень сильно привязаны к этому миру, к разным аспектам этого мира

Шримад-Бхагаватам 11.3.30. Важность общения с преданными, 28 июля 2013, Минск

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

От тройственных страданий невозможно укрыться. Люди удивительным образом устроены. Они никак не могут понять, что тройственные страдания это часть дизайна, который вставлен в этот мир. Они всё время думают, что их можно избежать, хотя на самом деле это часть замысла Творца. Творец неслучайно создал этот мир так, что все страдают. Все думают: "Как же Он не додумал?". 

Другие говорят, что конструктивная ошибка, что Конструктор не додумал, что Конструктор не знал что Он делает: Конструктор сделал мир, где все страдают. Всё! Это приносит некоторое облегчение нашей измучившейся душе.

Все, абсолютно без исключений страдают и это цель этого мира. В Йога-сутрах Патанджали Муни говорит, что цель этого мира двояка: бхога-апаварга-артхам дришья. Дришья значит видимый мир, то что я вижу, то что я могу наблюдать перед собой. И он говорит: бхога апаварга артхам - мир создан для того, чтобы дать нам бхогу. Бхога что такое? Мы знаем что такое бхога. Мир создан для того, чтобы дать нам наслаждения. Правильно?

Мир создан для того, чтобы дать нам наслаждения. Но, к сожалению, на этом эта сутра не кончается. Было бы хорошо, если бы она кончалась на этом: бхога-апаварга-артхам дришья - видимый мир создан для того, чтобы дать нам наслаждения. Нет, видимый мир создан для того, чтобы дать нам наслаждения и для того, чтобы разочаровать нас в этих наслаждениях.

Каждый страдает. Если человек не страдает от своего тела. А кто не страдает от своего тела? Если человек не страдает от голода, если человек не страдает от жажды, если человек не страдает от колита, от бронхита и от трёх миллионов... Как там? Сколько полубогов, столько же у нас болезней в сердце - 33 миллиона болезней.

То человек страдает от своей жены или от своего мужа. Если есть такой редкий человек, который не страдает от жены или мужа, он будет страдать от своих детей. Если у него нет детей, то он будет страдать от комаров или ещё от кого-нибудь. В конце концов случится землетрясение и цунами и мы наконец поймём, что здесь нет счастья. Беда в том, что этого никто не понимает.

Страдания в этом мире упакованы в замечательную упаковку и на этой упаковке написано: "Чистое счастье". Потому что иначе их никто покупать не будет. В этом мире нам нужно страдать. Кришна создал большой магазин, где есть всевозможные страдания: три вида страданий и 33 миллиона различных разновидностей. Кто-то хочет стать покупателем в этом магазине? Нет. Поэтому каждое страдание упаковано в отдельную упаковку и там написано: "Самое лучшее счастье", "Ещё большее счастье", "Потрясающее счастье", "Райское счастье", "Запретное счастье", "Удивительное счастье", "Крутое счастье" и много других видов счастья.

Люди как оглашенные, как сумасшедшие покупают эти товары. Берут большие тачки как в супермаркетах, накладывают один за другим, один за другим... Приходят домой открывают: - А-а-а! И думают: "Подсунули, обманули". Они думают в другом пакете настоящее счастье, открывают: - О-о-о! 

Добро пожаловать в материальный мир!

И причина этого одна, причина этого - авидья. Причина этого только в том, что я не понимаю кто я такой, что я не понимаю что мне нужно в этом мире, для чего я родился на свет.  

Джапа ретрит. Шикшаштака 1 стих, 4 мая 2011

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Кришна цитирует демонов и все мы немножко демоны. У нас у всех есть что-то дьявольское. У нас есть это ощущение ишвара-бхавы: Ишвара хам - всё должно быть по-моему! Делайте как я вам велел! Кто-нибудь говорил такие слова? Кто-то думает, что счастье это когда всё по-моему? Правда, здорово было бы? Если бы всё было по-моему? Я вас поздравляю - вы хотите стать Богом.

***
Шрила Хридаянанда Махарадж, написавший комментарии к 11 Песне Шримад Бхагаватам говорит интересную вещь. Он говорит, что есть два вида атеизма. Есть философский атеизм. Есть люди, которые проповедуют философию атеизма. Таких людей не много, хотя и не мало и становится всё больше, и больше, и больше.

Есть даже религия такая. В Англии они зарегистрировали официальную религию - религию атеизма и там есть свои священнослужители - священнослужители атеистического культа, которые проповедуют, что Бога нет и как нужно жить в этом мире без Бога и надеется на самого себя. Таких людей не мало, но может быть и не так много. Большая часть людей так или иначе, в большей или меньшей степени формально признают существование Бога.

Хридаянанда Махарадж говорит, что есть второй тип атеизма, который гораздо более опасен - это психологический атеизм. Философский атеизм: я исповедаю философию, что Бога нет. Психологический атеизм: я признаю, что Бог есть, но при этом, всё равно в глубине души считаю, что главный здесь я. 

Психологический атеизм - это эгоцентризм. Мне неважно есть Бог или нет, главное чтобы мне было хорошо. Правильно? Это же смысл творения?
Психологический атеизм это понимание того, что даже если Бог есть, Он для чего нужен? Чтоб было хорошо кому? 

Из зала: - Мне 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Мне, правильно?

Я иду в церковь зачем? Чтобы мне было хорошо. 

Правильно?

Зачем в церковь ходить? Чтобы мне было хорошо. Бог Он зачем существует? Чтобы мне было хорошо. 

И если Бог не делает хорошо мне, то Он сошёл с ума, то что-то не так в этом мире. Люди обижаются на Бога, люди спорят с Богом, говорят что такое, что за безобразие, что за Бог? Один поэт написал:

_Что за Бог, когда Он не помог?_

Это называется психологическим атеизмом, потому что я всё равно нахожусь в центре своего мира. Главное чтоб хорошо было мне! И таким людям в высшей степени трудно общаться друг с другом.

Все проблемы в этом мире... А проблемы в отношениях между людьми возникают из нашего эгоцентризма. Два эгоцентрика сходятся с друг с другом и говорят: - Я люблю тебя! В переводе на нормальный язык это означает: Я хочу чтобы ты меня служила. Я выбрал тебя что ты мне служила.

- Я люблю тебя, - говорит она. 

Не забудьте перевести, у вас должен быть сурдопереводчик внутри. Это значит я хочу чтобы ты мне служил. В розовый период букетно-конфетный когда все любят друг друга, на самом деле все хотят, чтобы другой служил мне и если что-то не по-моему - всё, прощай любовь, никакой любви больше нет.

Да в течение какого-то времени может быть я думаю о ком-то другом, такое тоже бывает, это называется любовью. Это быстро проходит. Но на самом деле люди остаются эгоцентриками и для того чтобы стать счастливым человек должен перестать эгоцентриком. Поэтому в этой главе объясняется как человек может перестать быть эгоцентриком. Сначала я должен найти гуру, перед которым мне легко почувствовать себя слугой. 

Мне трудно отказаться от этого чувства своего господства, но если я вдруг вижу человека, который превосходит меня во всём и который при этом не проявляет зависти по отношению ко мне, который желает мне добра, у меня пробуждается ответное чувство, мне хочется служить
ему. Шрила Прабхупада обладал этой способностью.

Иногда люди просто увидев его забывали о самом себе. Особенно если им удавалось сделать что-то для него, то они чувствовали необычайный прилив особенного счастья. Потому что когда человек начинает искренне служить, он неминуемо чувствует счастье

Шримад-Бхагаватам 11.3.30. Важность общения с преданными, 28 июля 2013, Минск

----------


## Лариса Ч.

Он его догнал? И что случилось, если догнал?

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Первых учеников к Шриле Прабхупаде прислал сам Кришна, и они все были хиппи. Я сегодня слушал замечательную лекцию Бхадари Нараяна Госвами, одного из санньяси нашего движения, который рассказывает, как он первый раз пришёл в храм. Он говорит: «Я с очень большим подозрением относился к этим странным людям, которые странным образом пели на улицах, они были странно одеты.

Но мой брат уговорил меня прийти к ним в храм, потому что там хорошо кормят. Я, так или иначе, нехотя пришёл в храм, и мне сказали, что сначала нужно послушать лекцию, и я подумал: “Ну ладно, можно вытерпеть один час ради хорошего обеда“, – и он говорит, – Я стал наблюдать за всем с социологической точки зрения, и я увидел много очень удививших меня вещей. 

Во время лекции, которую я не помню, один человек очень долго кричал: “Мы должны всё отдать Богу! Мы должны всё отдать Богу! Мы должны всё отдать Богу!“ Потом, когда лекция кончилась открыли алтарь. На алтаре был почему-то один Господь Баларама, из троицы Джаганнатх, Баладева, Субхадра был почему-то один Господь Баларама.

Началась арати, странно происходящая, и несколько хиппи, которые присутствовали при этом, когда началась служба вдруг стали раздеваться и снимать с себя всё». Он очень удивился и он подумал: «Что тут? Кто тут? Нудисты или кто? Что тут происходит?» Они всё начали с себя снимать. И, когда он потом подошёл к какому-то преданному и спросил: «Что происходит?», он сказал: «Не обращай внимания. Они услышали, что всё нужно отдать Богу и поняли это буквально». 

Это та атмосфера, в которой начиналось сознание Кришны. Но, в конечном счёте, так или иначе, не важно, кто и не важно, к кому обращается Шрила Прабхупада, его послание ко всем одно и то же. Если мы хотим мира, если мы хотим счастья, если мы хотим любви в своей жизни, нам нужно понять одну простую вещь: я слуга Бога и всегда слугой Бога останусь и никогда ничего другого со мной не случится.

Это – самая удивительная новость, которую мы должны понять, а не просто услышать теоретически, а понять, каким образом применять её каждое мгновение своей жизни. Как всё, что есть в этом мире применять ради служения Кришне. Как всё, что у нас есть: наши таланты, наши способности, наше тело, так или иначе, направить на служение Кришне, чтобы стать слугой Бога не формально, не просто по какой-то религиозной сектантской принадлежности, а поменять своё сердце изнутри, перестать быть соперником Бога, тем, кто пытается заслонить собой Бога, а стать по-настоящему слугой Бога.

Со Шрилой Прабхупадой была другая замечательная история, когда после одной из лекций в Сан-Франциско встал какой-то хиппи, который был в балахоне, расшитом звёздами, в чёрном балахоне, расшитом серебристыми звёздами. Встал, очень большой, возвышающаяся фигура, встал перед Шрилой Прабхупадой и стал бросать ему вызов: «Можете показать мне Бога? Можете показать мне Бога? Где Бог? Вы видите Бога?» 

Шрила Прабхупада посмотрел на него и сказал: «Сядь, ты мне его заслоняешь». 

И это его послание. На самом деле, мы живём так, что мы не можем увидеть Бога, потому что мы стали его соперниками. Мы заслоняем Бога от самих себя, облачившись в эти расшитые звёздами балахоны, играя какие-то дурацкие роли в этом мире и заслоняем Бога, пытаемся заслонить Бога от всех остальных.

Б.В.Госвами. Истоки Движения, Вьяса-пуджа Шрилы Прабхупады, 6.9.2015

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Без заботы о коровах мы никогда не сможем создать мирного общества*
В 17 главе Первой песни «Бхагаватам» есть совершенно душераздирающий стих, – это история Махараджа Парикшита и негодяя, который издевается над коровой и быком, где Шрила Прабхупада говорит о том, как важно заботиться о коровах и быках. Он уходит от аллегорического смысла этого и говорит о конкретной вещи – коровы и быки. Вплоть до того, что Шрила Рупа Госвами включает служение коровам в раздел уттама-бхакти-садханы. Это часть нашей садханы, часть нашего служения Кришне. 

Кришна любит, Кришна намо брахманйа-девайа го брахмана-хитайа ча. Кришна заботится о ком? О брахманах и о коровах. У коров можно очень много чему научиться нам, преданным. И Шрила Прабхупада не мог видеть, каким образом издеваются над коровами в этом мире. Он хотел, чтобы мы делали это, чтобы мы выступали против этого, чтобы мы защищали коров – это часть нашей миссии.

И, наверняка, кто-то сможет зажечься этим и делать это. И это ничуть не менее важно в каком-то смысле, чем все остальное. Без заботы о коровах мы никогда не сможем создать мирного общества. 

Б.В.Госвами. Презентация миссии. 12 мая 2013 «Четыре уровня совершенства гуру»

----------


## Лариса Ч.

Это так круто! Класс!)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Кришна говорит: "Я очень доволен вами, о сыновья Прачинабархи, царевичи, принцы, потому что вы делали одно и тоже, потому что ваша природа стала одинаковой, потому что вы любите друг друга, потому что вы дружите друг с другом. И Я готов любые ваши желания исполнить." В сущности, ведическая культура учит именно этому. Это центральный момент момент ведической культуры.

Если мы посмотрим на ведическую культуру как на явление, мы увидим, что эта тема или эта идея, которая пронизывает красной нитью всю ведическую культуру. Люди собираются вместе на большие праздники и устраивают праздник. Что такое праздник? Праздник значит сотрудничество. Все знают - на большой фестиваль нужно собрать много людей: кто-то на кухне, кто-то ночами не спит и всё организует, кто-то за закупками ездит, кто-то вьяса-асану привозит. А чему мы должны в результате научиться?

Сотрудничеству, чтобы в конце праздник получился. На самом деле, когда люди собираются, у них есть единая цель и они делают каждый своё небольшое дело. В результате получается праздник, все счастливы. Если каждый знает своё место, каждый делает то, что он может, каждый вкладывает всё своё сердце ради всех остальных и делает всё, что он может для других, возникает атмосфера праздника 

Почему ведическая культура такая праздничная? Почему там так много радости и праздников? Потому что эта тема главная в ведической культуре - людей с самого начала учили сотрудничать.

Западная культура с самого начала и сейчас это достигло абсурда, апогея, - индивидуалистическая. Западная культура учит людей быть индивидуалистами. "Будьте сами по себе, не обращайте внимания ни на кого другого! После нас хоть потоп, не важно что будет!". Это ужас, это раковая опухоль, которая уничтожает и почти уничтожила весь мир. Почему? Потому что нету этого в основании, в фундаменте. Ведическая культура основана на этом - мы части целого, мы единое целое, мы неразрывные части целого. С самого начала Кришна учит этому: "Ты частичка, частичка, частичка, ты не есть Целое".

На Западе человека учат: "Ты сам по себе, ты - целое". Детей учат с самого начала: "Только об этом нужно думать, только о собственных интересах. Всё остальное разрушается и из-за этого индивидуализм. Ведическая культура всегда говорит: "Ты всегда часть, ты никогда не Полное Целое, ты зависишь от всех остальных".

Мы должны очень хорошо помнить об этом - я не Целое. И это значит так как я не Целое, я завишу от других. В западной культуре само слово зависимость ругательное: "Мы независимы! Мы должны добиться независимости! Но это же бред какой-то. Где вы видели независимость? Нет независимости в этом мире, потому что мы зависимые частичные живые существа.

Единственный, кто не зависим, это Сам Верховный Господь и нам нужно научиться зависеть от Него и от всего остального. Мы постоянно зависим, от всего зависим. От солнца мы зависим, от погоды мы зависим, от всего зависим. От телевизора зависим, и при этом все считают: "Я независим". Это называется даже не майя, это называется полным безумием.

Если люди хотят понять что такое ведическая культура... Сейчас все проповедуют ведическую культуру. Ведическая культура - модное слово. И люди думают, что ведическая культура это по верхам посшибать чего-то связанное с астрологией и потом с вьяса-асаны говорить про экзальтированные Солнце и Луну. 

Это не ведическая культура, это не имеет никакого отношения к ведической культуре. Ведическая культура - это культура, в которой людей учат сотрудничать друг с другом ради достижения общей цели. В течение тысяч лет путешественники приезжали в Индию и не могли понять почему там люди дружат друг с другом, хотя кто-то занимает на первый взгляд более высокое положение, кто-то занимает более низкое положение.

Вплоть до последнего времени в ведической культуре не было рабства. Разумеется, в кали-югу очень много нарушений этого, но в основе этого не было эксплуатации человека человеком. Даже Карл Маркс признавал это. Карл Маркс, который построил всю свою теорию на том, что испокон веков человек всегда эксплуатировал человека. Когда дело доходило до ведической культуры, до Древней Индии, он разводил руками и говорил: "Не понимаю".

Во всем остальном мире высшие классы эксплуатировали низшие классы. Он на этом построил свою теорию. В ведической культуре не было этого. Он признавался в этом. Он писал в своих работах - нету там этого. Нету. Не понятно почему, но нет. А по очень простой причине - потому что мудрецы, которые основывали эту культуру, говорили: "Нет ничего более важного для того, чтобы вы стали счастливыми, для того, чтобы каждый из вас стал счастливым, есть только одно условие - нужно научиться сотрудничать с другими.

Нужно научится вступать в отношения с другими, нужно чтобы вы поняли, что у нас есть одна общая цель - служить Богу. Нужно чтобы мы в центр поставили не самого себя, а Кришну. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада называет это богоцентрическое общество. Богоцентрическое общество - это общество, где мнение Бога поставлено в центр, а моё мнение всего навсего лишь должно соответствовать мнению Бога.

Не моё самоценное мнение как в эгоцентрической культуре Запада, к которой мы привыкли: "А я так считаю!", - а мнение Бога становится центром, вокруг которого всё вертится. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада говорит: "В обществе сознания Кришны не может быть двух мнений" Потому что мы следуем одному мнению и, к сожалению, это не моё мнение и к счастью для всех вас.

И не мнение любого из вас. Это - мнение Кришны, которое мы узнали через его представителя Шрилу Прабхупаду. Если у нас будет это понимание - всё! И ведическая культура об этом. Кшатрии, вайшьи, шудры, брахманы сотрудничают друг с другом ради достижения общей цели, ради служения Верховной Личности Бога. И все могут сотрудничать друг с другом. Если все понимают, что в центре Бог, то тогда реально может быть сотрудничество и может быть мир, может быть дружба между людьми. Потому что, а что ссориться-то если в центре Бог?

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Шримад-Бхагаватам 4.30.8, 13 мая 2013, Анапа

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Почему брак это сложная вещь? Потому что два человека, наделённые свободой воли, сходятся вместе и им нужно сотрудничать. И сотрудничать значит два человека, оба свободные, а мнение одно. Сотрудничество означает только одну вещь: то, что много людей - одно мнение. Люди собираются вместе и разделяют одно мнение.

Если два мнения будет,  то уже будет разногласие и каждый будет тянуть в свою сторону и каждый будет говорить: "Моё мнение правильное - твоё мнение неправильное!". И в результате будет что? Будет ссора. На самом деле, век Кали это век ссор и раздоров, то век, когда у людей в принципе не бывает одинаковых мнений. Есть замечательный мультфильм.

Я не помню видел я его или не видел, но фразу знаю: "Баба-яга против!". Чтобы не обсуждалось, находится всегда какая-то Баба-яга, которая будет против. Чтобы не происходило, о чём бы люди не пытались договариваться, в век Кали, в основном все имею характер Бабы-яги и поэтому в век Кали у каждого своё собственное мнение. Поэтому век Кали называется веком раздоров

Люди шутят часто, что когда в век Кали два человека собирается, у них не два мнения, - три мнения! Как минимум  :smilies:  Люди собираются вместе, но у них разные мнения. Поэтому в век Кали преобладают раздоры. Это век, про который Шрила Прабхупада пишет в предисловие к Шримад Бхагаватам: когда раздоры возникают по пустякам. 

Большая часть раздоров и ссор между людьми возникает из-за каких-то ничтожных, глупых, идиотских вещей и поэтому сотрудничество очень сложно. В это время у людей всегда разные мнения и людям сложно сотрудничать. Все готовы сотрудничать, когда сотрудничают с ними. Все за сотрудничество, но сотрудничество все понимают по-своему: "Сотрудничать нужно со мной, нужно следовать моему мнению".

И это проблема и поэтому именно в век Кали сотрудничество такая ценная вещь. В другие века сотрудничество тоже ценилось, но в век Кали сотрудничество бесконечно ценная вещь.  Поэтому есть знаменитая поговорка на санскрите. Я не знаю её источника и я никогда не видел какого-то источника, скорее всего это просто распространённое утверждение, поговорка народная. 

Там говорится: сангхе шакти кали-юге - в Кали-югу энергия, сила, могущество, находятся только в сангхе. И сангха значит организация. Сангха значит когда люди объединены чем-то. В Кали-югу люди слабые, в Кали-югу у людей нет индивидуальной силы и прежде всего силы ума. Ум у людей очень слабый и чем дальше, тем он становится слабее, слабее и слабее.

Мы можем очень отчётливо видеть как ум людей ослабевает. Люди всё менее и менее способны к какой-то аскезе и ум ослабевает от того, что он лишается концентрации. В предыдущие века людям объясняли, что источник вашего счастья  в уме, который подчиняется вам и в уме, который способен к концентрации.  Сейчас людям объясняют: "Рассеивайте свой ум чем лучше, чем больше".

Почему? Потому что слабыми людьми легче управлять. Люди с рассеянным умом - слабые. Если мы посмотрим любое нормальное, сильное государство в прошлом, там людям говорили: "Вы должны соблюдать аскезу, вы должны так или иначе ограничивать себя". Если взять Спарту, одно из самых могущественных государств древности, то там были очень строгие правила. Эта строгость и эта сила...

Мы знаем 300 спартанцев смогли противостоять миллионам людей. Почему? Потому что была сила в уме. Сила в уме была, потому что следовали  определённым принципам, знали каким образом сделать свой ум сильным, целеустремлённым, направленным к одной цели. 

В Кали-югу баху-шакха хи ананташ ча буддхайо 'вьявасайинам - в Кали-югу наш ум многоветвист, каждый пытается исполнить свои желания. Желаний бесконечное множество, желания постоянно появляются и человек бежит за одним желанием, за другим желанием, несмотря что есть хорошая русская поговорка на счёт двух зайцев, за которыми не нужно гнаться. 

Люди гонятся не за двумя зайцами, люди обычно гонятся за стадом зайцев и зайцы стадом не ходят. Зайцы разбегаются в разные стороны и человек гонится за ними. И это Кришна называет "многоветвист разум тех, кто нерешителен". Человек ничего не достигает. Даже за двумя зайцами если погнаться ни одного не догонишь. Не говоря уже о попытках людей погнаться или поставить перед собой огромное количество целей, которые обычно люди делают.   

Почему? Ум слабый слабый. И этот ум приводит к тому, что в индивидуальной силе нет большого смысла в век Кали. Ценности нет большой. В предыдущие века один  человек мог заниматься бхаджаном и его бхаджан был настолько могущественен... И он мог уединяться где-то, он мог целиком сосредотачиваться на Верховной Личности Бога.

Его бхаджан был настолько могущественен, что он своим бхаджаном очищал всю Вселенную, всю планету. Но в век Кали сангхе шакти кали-юге - в век Кали шакти находится только в одном месте - когда люди собираются вместе и не просто собираются вместе, а когда возникает сангха. Сангха значит люди объединяются.

Когда не смотря на разногласия, не смотря на тенденции этого века, не смотря на то, что так или иначе у каждого будет какое-то своё мнение, люди подчиняют себя единой цели, то есть ставят во главу единую цель. Что такое сангха? Организация. Организация - это объединение людей ради достижения одной и той же цели. 

Когда у людей одна цель, несмотря на свободу воли, которая у нас есть и когда люди поддерживают это единство цели ради достижения этой цели, тогда возникает шакти. И даже если у двух людей возникнет сознание Кришны, возникнет это полное единство цели, они достигнут практически бесконечных вещей, потому что Сам Кришна будет помогать им. Здесь удивительное утверждение в этом стихе.

Кришна говорит: тушто ’хам - Я вами доволен. Почему доволен? Потому, что вы дружите друг с другом. И как Он говорит: саухарденапртхаг-дхармас Вы стали апртхаг-дхармас. Ваша дхарма значит природа. Шрила Прабхупада здесь немножко по-другому переводит слово дхарма. Здесь он переводит слово дхарма - занятия: "У вас одно и то же занятие".

Но слово дхарма также можно переводить как природа - апртхаг-дхармас.  Ваша природа стала единой, ваш ум стал единым, умы полностью слились. Почему? Саухардена - благодаря дружбе, благодаря  доброжелательному отношению к друг другу. Секрет в этом. Кришна говорит: - Как только Я вижу, что живые существа начинают дружить друг с другом, Я становлюсь доволен ими.   

Можете себе представить насколько удивителен Господь, которому мы поклоняемся? Ему, чтобы стать довольным нами, нужно увидеть только одну вещь: то, что мы дружим.  Но, на самом деле, в этом утверждении очень большой секрет. Дружба не значит, совсем не значит наши попытки удовлетворить друг друга, почесать друг другу спинку. Потому, что такой дружбой Господь не очень доволен: "ты чешешь спинку мне, я чешу спинку тебе".

Это формула дружбы в материальном мире. Дружба, о которой говорит здесь Господь - саухардена. Сухрида - это дружба, основанная на отсутствии зависти. На самом деле мы знаем чем может быть доволен Господь. Господь доволен только одним - любовью, а  любовь - это состояние, которое возникает в тот момент, когда нет противоположной тенденции - зависти. 

Есть две вещи диаметрально противоположных друг другу: любовь и зависть.  Зависть проявляется множеством различных видов и форм. До тех пор пока у людей остаётся зависть, у них не будет любви и у них не будет настоящей дружбы. Настоящая дружба - апртхаг-дхармас. 

В этом случае люди действительно могут преследовать единую цель, в этом случае люди могут достигать этой единой цели, в этом случае возникает единство, в этом случае возможно сотрудничество. Когда нет зависти, люди могут достичь невероятных результатов. Невероятных результатов! 

Почему? Потому что Сам Кришна будет доволен. И наоборот, когда у людей есть зависть, под каким бы соусом эту зависть не подавали. Эта зависть может быть: "Только я знаю, что хотел Шрила Прабхупада". Это может быть очень выгодный соус, под которым можно подать свою зависть в Обществе сознания Кришны. 

Есть множество других соусов, под которыми можем сервировать свою зависть и подать её всем остальным.  Если зависть есть у нас по отношению к другим преданным, то не будет дружбы, не будет сотрудничества и не будет милости Кришны. Милости Кришны легко получить, но надо исполнить одно это условие - мы должны отложить в сторону зависть, которая есть в нашем сердце.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Шримад-Бхагаватам 4.30.8, 13 мая 2013, Анапа

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Сознание Кришны по самой своей природе это большой праздник. Всё то, что связано с Сознанием Кришны, вся практика Сознания Кришны - это в высшей степени естественная и праздничная деятельность. Сам Кришна говорит об этом, что сознание Кришны это не есть какой-то крайний путь. Любые методы духовной практики, сопряженные с какими-то крайностями это всего лишь поблажка нашему ложному эго. 

Ложное эго любит крайности, потому что ложное эго любит всегда быть самым-самым: первым или последним в крайнем случае. Если не удалось быть быть первым, то я буду последним. Главное - самым-самым. Ложное эго любит метаться в крайности. И мы знаем: сначала мечемся из одно крайности в другую, сначала мы становимся фанатичными преданными, потом мы становимся такими же фанатичными непреданными. Неважно. Всё это так или иначе проявление ложного эго.

И любые проявления ложного эго с его крайностями противны природе души. По самой своей природе душа не самая-самая. И это на самом деле удачная и очень хорошая новость. Это хорошо быть не самым-самым. Это легко быть не самым-самым. И Кришна говорит, что  на самом деле духовная практика должна проходить где-то посередине. Она не должна метаться в крайности.

И когда человек делает нечто естественное, отвечающее его природе, то каждый день для него будет праздник. И сегодня несколько удачливых преданных, семь человек будут давать духовные обеты, обеты которым они будут следовать всю свою жизнь. И, разумеется, для большинства так сказать нормальных людей эти обеты никак не являются нормой.

Для большинства людей эти обеты покажутся чем-то в высшей степени противоестественным. Всю жизнь до конца своих дней не есть мясо. Ну ладно Господь с этим. До самого интересного мы ещё дойдём. Всю жизнь до конца своих дней не играть в азартные игры. С этим ещё тоже как-то можно смириться.

Всю жизнь до конца своих дней не пить водки? 

Ну вот это уж никак естественным, по крайней мере для русского человека назвать нельзя. По легенде Россия приняла христианство именно потому, что в христианстве можно было водку пить. В мусульманстве это нельзя было делать, поэтому они сделали очень разумный и грамотный выбор.

Но люди, которые сегодня будут давать обеты они будут в том числе обещать что они не будут употреблять никаких наркотиков. Потому что в сущности, употребление наркотиков и состояние сознания, которое обретает человек употребивший те или иные возбуждающие средства - это неестественное сознание. В конце концов оно приносит только одни мучения. Самым естественным и радостным является состояние трезвости, когда человек глубоко духовно трезв.  

И наконец самый страшный обет, который будут давать сегодня все эти шесть или семь смельчаков -  это не заниматься незаконным сексом. Если бы у меня было достаточно сил объяснить мужество людей, которые этот обет дают, я бы рискнул это сделать. Так как у меня нет достаточно сил...

Говорится, что когда Бхишма дал этот обет, когда Бхишма сказал: - Никакого незаконного секса до конца своих дней. То полубоги  понявшие, что он в отличие от некоторых людей этот обет никогда не нарушит, пришли в такое необычайное воодушевление и возбуждение что стали осыпать его лепестками цветов.

Как это ни странно, ни на одной церемонии инициации, на которой я был, такого не происходило, несмотря на то, что преданные давали этот обет. Судя по всему полубоги были не очень впечатлены обетом, которые давали преданные в ИСККОН. И да, на пути соблюдения этого обета люди часто сталкиваются с трудностями. Но трудности в конце концов не такая уж большая беда, это естественная вещь. 

Потому, что мы должны понимать что давая обеды, мы в каком-то смысле объявляем войну своей материальной природе. И победить свою материальную природу очень не просто. Естественно мы призываем на помощь Кришну. Как Сам Кришна говорит: мама майа дуратйайа Мою материальную природу очень трудно преодолеть, но если человек предаётся Мне, то тогда Я прихожу ему на помощь, тогда он может преодолеть. Но даже с учётом этого преодолеть материальную природу нелегко.

Практика йоги, а мы все с вами йоги, требует очень большой дисциплины и очень большой решимости. Для того, чтобы человек достиг успеха в практике йоги, ему необходимо настроить себя на то, чтобы он смог дойти до конца. И для этого ему нужно обладать огромной решимостью. Далеко не все люди этой решимостью обладают. Многие люди дают обеты, но, к сожалению, далеко не все люди эти обеды соблюдают.

Его святейшество Шрила Мукунда Махрадж, ученики которого получают сегодня посвящение, очень хорошо знает об этом обстоятельстве.
Поэтому он, с присущей ему мудростью, даёт посвящение не раньше чем лет через 10-15 постоянной практики. Сегодня мне хотелось немного поговорить об этом. О том, что значит духовная практика и какими качествами человек должна обладать чтобы духовной практики достичь.

Кришна говорит в 6-ой главе Бхагавад-гиты, в самый момент когда Арджуна признаётся Ему в невозможности совладать со своим умом. Кришна говорит: - Да, это трудно. Да, ум постоянно будет метаться, ум постоянно будет подводить нас. Потому что йога, это одно из значений и смысла слова йога, означает обуздание ума. Теперь, сам Арджуна объяснил какими качествами обладает ум. Ум носится быстрее, чем скорость света.

Можно ли контролировать кого-то кто обладает способностью носиться больше чем скорость света? Ум бегает с совершенно бешеной скоростью. И вы попытайтесь его обуздать. И пока вы пытаетесь его обуздать, он уже убежал. Вам его даже не поймать. Вы пытаетесь его вернуть и как будто он тут, рядом и ж-ж-ух - он улетел куда-то!

Кришна говорит: - Да, это трудно. Да, очень трудно. Очень трудно поставить под контролем ум, но это возможно, если человек будет применять в своей жизни две вещи.

Кришна говорит: абхйасена ча ваирагйена ча - с помощью практики и отрешенности человек может в конце концов достичь цели йоги.

И мне хотелось сегодня несколько слов сказать об этой практике, чтобы настроить людей, принимающих сегодня посвящение, несмотря даже на то, что я знаю что у них за плечами уже довольно большой опыт практики. Тем не менее, мне всё-таки хотелось повторить эти вещи, чтобы люди настроились правильно. Объясняя само понятие практики или абхьсы, Патанджали Риши, говорит, что пратика имеет три аспекта. 

Первый аспект практики это то, что она должна проходить в течение долгого времени: диргха кала. Никто не должен думать что он сможет достичь цели йоги очень быстро. Нужно настраивать себя на то, что мне потребуется много, много, много лет борьбы со своими чувствами, со своим умом, борьбы с окружающими меня преданными,  борьбы с другими какими-то вещами.

Диргха кала -  должен быть настроен, что мне понадобиться долгое время. Дальше он говорит следующее обстоятельство - нирантарья(нарантарья), что значит непрерывность. Для того, чтобы практика была успешной, человек должен заниматься ей каждый день. Даже если  я один день перестал тренироваться, сразу же моё сознание будет откинуто на много-много лет назад.

Если я каждый день тренируюсь, если я каждый день делаю свои упражнения, я могу поддерживать своё сознание как минимум на том же самом уровне. Но стоит мне один день пренебречь чем-то и сразу же я откинут далеко-далеко назад. 

И снова мне  нужно опять преодолевать это расстояние. Потому что ещё раз - материальная энергия, в которой мы находимся постоянно разъедает наше сознание и один день без духовной практики равен не одному дню, равен иногда многим-многим неделям практики, которые нам потом нужно будет навёрстывать и восстанавливать.

Поэтому следующее условие духовной практики - это непрерывность. Я даю обеты - каждый день я это делаю. Каждый день я стараюсь повторять 16 кругов. Каждый день я стараюсь очищать своё сознание. И, наконец, третий аспект называется саткара, что значит прилежность, или почтение, уважение, благоговение или внимательность.

Саткара, значит что я должен заниматься духовной практикой с необычайным тщанием, с прилежанием. Не думая, что: "Сегодня я, ладно, так как нужно  хорошо для галочки в течение долгого времени непрерывно это делать, сегодня я сделаю это для галочки. Сегодня просто так, где-нибудь за рулём я со счётчиком. Между прочим мы сегодня будем раздавать чётки, а не особые счётчики. Это тоже важно.

И саткара означает, что я каждый день не просто должен это сделать, просто потому что я пообещал и вообще мне всё это самому мне вот тут вот уже всё в печенках, но так как я это пообещал, то я это сделаю. так и быть. В надежде, что когда-нибудь я пред смерть скажу: "Харе Кришна!"

Нет, чтобы духовная практика увенчалась успехом каждый день я должен делать это так как будто бы я делаю это первый день с огромной 
свежестью, с огромной верой в это во всё. И это переводит нас к другим качествам практики, о которых тоже повествуется в Йога-сутре, где Патанджали Муни объясняет пять качеств человека, приложение и постепенное  развитие которых к духовной практике, приводит к успеху.

Мало просто установить свою духовную практику на этом уровне, о котором я сказал сейчас рассчитывая на долгий путь, заставляя себя делать это каждый день и стараюсь делать это как можно более тщательно и внимательно.

Есть ещё 5 качеств, которые человек должен сознательно развивать в себе для того, чтобы его духовная практика привела к успеху. Эти качества в высшей степени важны. Давайте с вами послушаем и помедитируем на них, поразмышляем над тем, каким образом мы можем употреблять это в своей жизни.

Он говорит, что первое качество успеха это шрадха. И шрадха в данном случае значит уверенность в том, что это верный путь.
Уверенность в том, что занимаясь этой духовной практикой я смогу обрести нечто в высшей степени ценное. Если человек потерял шрадху, он не сможет... Даже если он по инерции продолжает заниматься духовной практикой его духовная практика не будет приносить ему ни удовлетворения, ни каких результатов.

Шрадха - необходимое качество и человек серьёзно практикующий бхакти-йогу должен заботиться о том чтобы его в шрадха не только оставалось в неприкосновенности, чтобы она не была уничтожена какими-то оскорблениями, но чтобы она остановила всё глубже, и глубже, и глубже.

И для этого человеку обязательно нужно читать книги Шрилы Прабхупады и слушать лекции Шрилы Прабхупады, слушать лекции своего духовного учителя, лекции других духовных учителей. Это первое и самое главное обстоятельство и условие для того чтобы шрадха становилось глубже, и глубже, и глубже. Если мы потеряем шрадху по той или иной причине, все наши попытки достичь чего-то на духовном пути будут напрасными. 

Дальше Патанджали Муни говорит: "Следующее качество или следующее условие - вирья. Вирья значит я должен практиковать с силой, даже в каком-то смысле с героизмом. Потому что вирья значит героизм. Я должен каждый раз, когда я беру чётки я бросаться как на амбразуру.

Иначе говоря, как бы тяжело мне ни было, я должен прилагать усилия. Ни в коем случае не давать волю своей расслабленности, потому что по природе своим или ленивы. Кто заметил это своё качество? Материальная природа значит лень, материальная природа значит инерция. Материя это тупость, не подвижность и нас постоянно влечёт в это состояние тупости и неподвижности. Поэтому Патанджали Муни говорит: "Вирья". У души есть сила и сила может в конце концов преодолеть эту инерцию материальной природы. 

И дальше, следующее качество, о котором он говорит называется смрити. Смрити - значит ясная память. Чтобы правильно практиковать, заниматься духовной практикой человек должен очень хорошо помнить зачем я это делаю.

Если я забыл об этом, если я забыл об обетах, которые дал, если я забыл о цели, которую я преследую, опять же моя духовная практика будет напрасна или будет очень неэффективна. И опять же снова моя материальная природы будет постоянно подводить меня и это память, ясность памяти будет уходить. И два последних качества, которыми должен обладать человек называется самадхи и прагья. 

Самадхи значит сосредоточенность. Самадхи значит концентрированность сознания. Иначе говоря снова и снова когда я занимаюсь духовной практикой я должен бороться с рассеянностью присущей моему материальному сознанию. Сознание будет постоянно рассеиваться, постоянно ослабляться, но мне нужно сжимать его в кулак и ещё раз прилагать его с огромной силой к тем обетам или к той духовной практике, которую я дал.

Как каждый день мы поём когда мы проводим гуру-пуджу: Гуру-мукха падма вакья, читете кория айкья - Пусть всё моё сознание сосредоточиться на словах или станет единым со словами, которые сходят из уст моего духовного учителя. Я должен взять своё сознание слить его со словами, которые исходят из его уст.

И савадхана мате - я делаю это с огромным почтением, с огромной внимательностью, с огромной сосредоточенностью. Сосредоточенность это качество сознания, тогда как рассеянность - это качество материальной природы.

И, наконец, последнее качество - прагья. Прагья значит осознанность. Прагья значит глубокое ясное знание, которое приходит в результате размышления. Человек ни в коем случае не должен заниматься духовной практикой механически, не имея глубокого понимания что он делает, зачем он делает, в каких отношениях он находится с Богом.

Это обстоятельство или память о том, кто я такой и кто такой Бог и почему я повторяю мантру: Харе Рама Харе Рама, Рама Рама Харе Харе, Харе Кришна Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна Харе Харе. Это ясное сознание или ясное знание должно присутствовать в нас в тот момент когда я занимаюсь духовной практикой.

Без этого моя духовная практика будет неким механическим ритуалом и я буду полагаться на ритуал, буду удивляться что ритуал не приводит к тому результату, который мне обещали. Это всё не такие уж простые качества и Патанджали Муни объясняет в этой сутре, что если человек обладает этими качествами, то только тогда он сможет преодолеть препятствия в своём сердце.

Потому что если этих качеств нет, если он их не развивает, и да здесь в обществе преданных мы можем или имеем возможность все эти качества развить. Мы можем развить в себе веру развить, мы можем развить в себе память мы можем развить в себе сосредоточенность,
можно развить в себе ясное знание, можем развить в себе даже силу.

В обществе ИСККОН мы можем это сделать, но если человек не пользуется этими возможностями, возможностями которые предоставляет нам общество преданных, иначе говоря если он пренебрегают какими-то аспектами духовной практики, которые дали великие ачарьи прошлого, то тогда его материальная, инертная природа будет оказывать слишком большое сопротивление, он не сможет ничего сделать с ней.

Ему будет очень трудно преодолеть её. Эта материальная природа, которая слишком сильна для нас, будет говорить: "Нет, нет я не могу, я не хочу, я не буду. Это слишком, это чересчур". Но если человек находится в обществе преданных, если он пользуется теми возможностями, которые общество преданных предоставляет, то он наверняка сможет преодолеть свою обусловленную материальную природу, то он сможет выйти победителем в этой борьбе. 

Я знаю, что один из обетов, который Его Святейшество Мукунда Махарадж просит давать преданным, когда они получают посвящение, это обет оставаться в обществе преданных, оставаться в ИСККОН и никуда не уходить. Естественно, у него обычно очень долгий испытательный срок и люди, которые выдержали этот испытательный срок они сами по себе уже великие йоги.

Так что сегодня мы присутствуем на очень замечательном событии, когда несколько великих йогов начинают свой духовный путь, вернее, продолжают его.

Ещё мне хотелось несколько слов сказать о самом Мукунде Махарадже...

Инициация, 13 марта 2006

----------

